# What's in your glass tonight?



## Boatboy24

CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin. Started 21 months ago. It's nice, but I never got it fully degassed ( it was one of my first wines). There is just a hint of CO2 left. This one is definitely on my "do again" list. I have 11 bottles left.


----------



## geek

Chilean Malbec from a WE mid end kit I made in May 2013.


----------



## jswordy

That new Norton I need to send you a bottle of, Jim, once it gets out of bulk. That will be followed with a lovely scuppernong.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> That new Norton I need to send you a bottle of, Jim, once it gets out of bulk. That will be followed with a lovely scuppernong.



Still haven't tried the Horton that I sent you. I opened the Chrysallis a while back. Didn't love it, but it wasn't bad. I think it needed a year or two.


----------



## Julie

2012 Chilean Zin


----------



## cmason1957

We are having an unintentional blend. Last night our wine club meet. Every month we have a different type of wine for an internal competition. Last night was Dry reds. My wife entered an Old Vine Zin, I entered a Petite Sryah-Zin blend. After it was all over, we had about 1/3 of each bottle left, so I mixed them together and brought the mix home. It is actually pretty good.

oh and out of the bottles there we were third. The club is a very sweet wine club. The winner was a Barollo kit wine fermented at a very low temp of 50 deg F. It was really tasty.


----------



## vernsgal

It's a margarita night for me !


----------



## pjd

Good old Jamaican Rum! I'm getting geared up for my Jamaican Vacation in a few weeks! Yea Mon!


----------



## vernsgal

I like a good spiced rum


----------



## the_rayway

Me too! Drinking Kracken spiced rum and Pepsi tonight! 

Ugh, I need it after waiting around at the hospital for 3 hours only for them to tell us our son had an allergic reaction. Really? Huh, I thought I brought him because NOTHING was wrong.

Sorry  my rant for the night


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> Me too! Drinking Kracken spiced rum and Pepsi tonight!
> 
> Ugh, I need it after waiting around at the hospital for 3 hours only for them to tell us our son had an allergic reaction. Really? Huh, I thought I brought him because NOTHING was wrong.
> 
> Sorry  my rant for the night


I've felt your fury with hospitals and sick kids. I'm glad he's okay


----------



## big-al

A tweaked Vino Italiano Montepulciano, Joeswine style with a jar of raspberry jam. The raspberry was in your face when young but now only get a hint of fruit. since I just started 6 months ago, I am drinking the cheap stuff while I am aging the good stuff.


----------



## Thig

Evan Williams Single Barrel "neat of course"


----------



## Hokapsig

finished a Red Kiss (a blush Catawba) and now working on a semi dry Foch. It's wine and pizza night.....


----------



## ForzaItalia

Some Catena Alta Malbec


----------



## sour_grapes

Thig said:


> Evan Williams Single Barrel "neat of course"



True story: I went to a nice restaurant once, and, after dinner, ordered a single-malt scotch neat. The young waiter asked if I wanted that "up, or on the rocks?" 

I had been a young, naive waiter for many years, and I identified with the kid, and I wanted to be nice. "No, no, I replied, I want it neat. Just tell your bartender I want it neat, he will know." 

He nodded, and went off to the bar. He then came back and said the bartender wanted to know if I wanted it up or on the rocks. I said "No, just straight, that is, neat. Don't mix it with anything. Just the scotch itself." He went back to the bartender to negotiate this strange request.

He came back AGAIN, reporting the bartender didn't understand what I wanted, did I want it up or on the rocks? I began to lose my patience. From there, the conversation went like this:

Him: "So, how should he make this?"

Me: "Tell him to take a glass"

Him: "uh-huh..."

Me: "and then take the bottle of scotch"

Him: "uh-huh..."

Me: "and then pour some of the scotch into the glass"

Him: "uh-huh..."

Me: "and then you bring the glass to me."

Poor kid looked gobsmacked, but it worked. He apologized that neither he nor his bartender had ever heard of this before.


----------



## Thig

That's funny, good Bourbon doesn't need anything else in the glass. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jamesngalveston

forty creek and some ice...


----------



## cmason1957

I like to just let the Scotch think it saw some water and put a few drops in it. Brings out a whole bunch of flavors. I have also put some chilled "stones" in it. Some rock thing my wife bought me for Christmas cools things just a bit.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I'm not sure yet. I'll let you know after we get to the restaurant and I've seen the wine list.


----------



## Thig

cmason1957 said:


> I have also put some chilled "stones" in it. Some rock thing my wife bought me for Christmas cools things just a bit.



I keep a lowball glass in the freezer then when I want a pour it chills it just enough for me. 


Sent from my ADR6400L using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## marly

2012 blueberry wine ,delici
ous


----------



## Julie

Same thing as last night, 2012 Chilean Zin but I'm thinking about having a glass of 2010 chocolate Vignoles Ice Wine


----------



## vernsgal

Julie said:


> Same thing as last night, 2012 Chilean Zin but I'm thinking about having a glass of 2010 chocolate Vignoles Ice Wine



Mmmm. I've yet to try an ice wine but that sounds good!


----------



## vernsgal

Happy hour it'll be french brandy , tonight a cab.sauv.


----------



## Julie

vernsgal said:


> Mmmm. I've yet to try an ice wine but that sounds good!



Lol, Runningwolf talked me into it. The weekend my husband and I were going to Walkers to get the juice bucket, we were suppose to go to Dan's house afterwards but I got sicker than an a dog and couldn't go and get the juice bucket nor go see Dan. I was devastated! So my husband made arrangements with a friend of ours to pick the juice bucket up for me, he didn't tell me until they dropped it off Sunday afternoon. 

So I got my ice wine juice bucket, Dan then talked me into getting German chocolate to put in it, so I paid a fortune for this imported chocolate and then we started to look into ice wine bottles. Don't remember who found these but if I remember I think Djrockinsteve went and picked them up for us, they were from a factory in Southern Pa. 

Oh, this was the first for me and Dan, I'll have to see if he still has any left, I still have a handful. Walkers never had a late harvest Vignoles since then.


----------



## garymc

Tonight I'm having a glass of 2010 choke cherry made by my wife's cousin in Michigan.


----------



## bkisel

RJS WS Washington Merlot. Bulk aged 2 (or was it 3) months and bottle aged 2 months. Needs, I think, some further aging but none the less better than the Liberty Creek Merlot that I've been buying for years.


----------



## cmason1957

I am having a wonderful Norton from a very small winery in Missouri, Belmot. Really good. 

Then with supper, salmon, we are having a wonderful white from probably our favorite Mo winery called Robeller, if you are ever in the area, they love to give wine bottles to home winemakers and the labels float right off, after soaked in warm water for about 10 minutes. We usually pick up 15-20 cases at a time.


----------



## vernsgal

Julie said:


> Lol, Runningwolf talked me into it. The weekend my husband and I were going to Walkers to get the juice bucket, we were suppose to go to Dan's house afterwards but I got sicker than an a dog and couldn't go and get the juice bucket nor go see Dan. I was devastated! So my husband made arrangements with a friend of ours to pick the juice bucket up for me, he didn't tell me until they dropped it off Sunday afternoon.
> 
> So I got my ice wine juice bucket, Dan then talked me into getting German chocolate to put in it, so I paid a fortune for this imported chocolate and then we started to look into ice wine bottles. Don't remember who found these but if I remember I think Djrockinsteve went and picked them up for us, they were from a factory in Southern Pa.
> 
> Oh, this was the first for me and Dan, I'll have to see if he still has any left, I still have a handful. Walkers never had a late harvest Vignoles since then.



I bet what makes it even more enjoyable is remembering the story that goes along with it of how it came to be.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> I like to just let the Scotch think it saw some water and put a few drops in it. Brings out a whole bunch of flavors.



I only recently heard this assertion. I think it has some merits. I really don't drink much liquor any more, but I should try this.



> I have also put some chilled "stones" in it. Some rock thing my wife bought me for Christmas cools things just a bit.



More than likely they are soapstone. The idea is (as I am sure you know) that it cools the hooch without diluting it. I put in a soapstone countertop a few years ago, and made a bunch of these rocks with the leftover scraps; I gave them out as gifts to relatives far and near!


----------



## BernardSmith

cmason1957 said:


> I like to just let the Scotch think it saw some water and put a few drops in it. Brings out a whole bunch of flavors. I have also put some chilled "stones" in it. Some rock thing my wife bought me for Christmas cools things just a bit.



Totally agree: if you add a drop (literally) or two of water to good malt whisky you can bring out flavors that you would not otherwise taste. But if you drown it or kill it with hypothermia you have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## BernardSmith

Last night my wife and I really enjoyed a glass of elderberry wine I made last spring. I have three gallons ready to bottle.


----------



## dangerdave

My wife is drinking her daily dose of Dragon Blood. She rarely has anything else. I'm trying to get her to branch out, to little avail.

I'm into a bottle of Chilean Sauvignon Blanc. Not my best, but crisp and satisfying.

Cheers!


----------



## Boatboy24

Ended up enjoying a red blend known as "The Count" from Buena Vista Winery. Very nice, and went well with the veal chop. 

http://www.wine.com/v6/Buena-Vista-The-Count-Red-Blend-2011/wine/122833/detail.aspx


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I decided to crack a bottle of my 18 month old CC LR Red Mountain Trio. All I can say is wow! I have 11 more bottles and will try not to touch another until the two year mark.


----------



## Julie

I decided to open up a 2012 Bronse/Carlos that we just bottled a month ago, dam is this good. Goes very well with home made hoagies!


----------



## REDBOATNY

I am having the overflow from today's racking. Mojito flavored skeeter pee.
Goes good with a garbage plate. ( cheese burger, homefries, mac salad. all covered with hot sauce) Its a Rochester NY thing.


----------



## Julie

Oh, I'm not sure about that, PA'ers love garbage plates!


----------



## TomK-B

A friend is coming over and bringing curry. I put a bottle of my Orchard Breezin' Peach Chardonnay in the fridge to chill.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Dave, my mother is staying with us, she has officially started calling the batch of DB based melomel that I made "my wine"....hmmmmm....she has taken control of it!!!
She loves it!
I'm drinking Amarone.


----------



## Boatboy24

TomK-B said:


> A friend is coming over and bringing curry. I put a bottle of my Orchard Breezin' Peach Chardonnay in the fridge to chill.



That should be a nice combo.


----------



## TomK-B

Boatboy24 said:


> That should be a nice combo.



Jim, it was, indeed, a very nice combo!


----------



## JohnT

Tonight, I will have a bit of our 2012 Cabernet. I made this with OXV oak and it really brings out the black cherry of the cab! Simply YUM.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am having the Louis Martini Sonoma County Cabernet that Vernsgirl (Kim) recommended. I opened it last night, and it was _really_ good. (Thanks, Kim!)


----------



## Thig

Had a glass of my Cinnamon Tea wine with some fish for supper, plan to have some "apple pie moonshine" a little later.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Gwand

I'm envious that everyone is drinking wine they made. I have 36 gallons of wine in various stages of aging but nothing in a bottle yet. The plight of the newbie. So I carried in a Chinese roast duck and drank it with evening land Pinot Noir. A good combo.


----------



## Julie

2012 Chilean Malbec, this is my current favorite! Nice cherry and licorice taste!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Peach Raspberry Sangria and Wii U Legos Marvel SuperHeroes. We got our butts kicked. :-(


----------



## Boatboy24

2012 CC Sterling CA Reserve Syrah. I had all kinds of concerns with this one (I tweaked it A LOT). After a year, I finally bottled it. Nearly dumped it a few times, but I'm glad I didn't. At 18 months, it's pretty good.


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> 2012 CC Sterling CA Reserve Syrah. I had all kinds of concerns with this one (I tweaked it A LOT). After a year, I finally bottled it. Nearly dumped it a few times, but I'm glad I didn't. At 18 months, it's pretty good.



Glad to hear you didn't dump it, isn't it amazing how just a few more months makes such a big difference?


----------



## cimbaliw

Enjoying some apple/ginger I made earlier this year and bottled for Thanksgiving. Allow me shout out to Joeswine for the juice of 1 fresh lemon during bulk suggestion.

I raise my glass to Big Bill Taylor, my best friend's dad, and just a swell guy. Probably ain't gonna see Monday, I think he's 85.


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> Glad to hear you didn't dump it, isn't it amazing how just a few more months makes such a big difference?



It really is. Several months back, I had had my last taste of the CC Showcase Red Mountain Trio I had started around the same time as that Syrah. I had some more of it over the weekend. It was so good at 1year that I stashed a case away. At 18 months, so much better!


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> It really is. Several months back, I had had my last taste of the CC Showcase Red Mountain Trio I had started around the same time as that Syrah. I had some of that over the weekend. It was so good at 1year that I stashed a case away. At 18 months, so much better.



I had a moscato, it was a Chilean juice bucket, at one year it was ok but not great, so I did not get another one last spring, well at 18 months this stuff is screaming, needless to say I am sorry I did not pick up another juice bucket but I'm getting one this spring and it will sit for 18 months.


----------



## TomK-B

Tonight I'm drinking the MM Renaissance Impressions Barolo. I pitched the yeast on this kit August, 11, 2012. I put it in bulk aging September 16th. And I finally bottled it June 30, 2013. So, that makes about sixteen months of age at this point. The color is reminiscent of a Pinot Noir. It is medium to full bodied. On the nose I get red fruit, cherries, raspberries, a little strawberry. On the pallet I don't get the tannins that I was expecting from a Barolo. It is very smooth and balanced, though. All in all, I'm very pleased with this wine so far. I imagine it will continue to improve with age.


----------



## TomK-B

An update on my MM Impressions Barolo. After decanting for 24 hours this has opened up beautifully. NOW I get all those gripping tannins I was missing last night!

I usually try to decant all my wines for at least two hours before drinking. This shows me why. Damn, I love this wine!


----------



## Boatboy24

En Primeur Amarone. I just bottled this yesterday. 28 bottles and 4 splits. I had an additional 3/4 of a split leftover. I closed it up with my VacuVin and let it sit until about 3 hours ago, when I poured it into a decanter. Holy cow! There is still a slight bite, but this wine is awesome. I'm probably going to box up most of it and let it sit for a year if I can stand it. 

The kit came with dried skins and raisins. I put the raisins in secondary a la Joeswine. It also got time in the Vadai and roughly 4 grams of Tancor Grand Cru.


----------



## jswordy

Speaking of Joeswine, I am sipping his Coffee Port today. Heaven!


----------



## dangerdave

Joe's Coffee Port is excellent. I was lucky enough to get a bottle. It was my first experience with port wine. I now have two ports bulk aging.

Last night, I enjoyed one of the few remaining bottles of my gold medal winning German Muller-Thurgau. Slightly off-dry. Beautiful balance. Delightfully fruity. I see why the judges liked it.


----------



## jamesngalveston

blackberry port.....but will switch to whiskey when san fran/seattle starts.


----------



## Thig

jamesngalveston said:


> blackberry port.....but will switch to whiskey when san fran/seattle starts.



I am with you James, had a glass of my Apple wine earlier, it turned out really good. Wild Turkey Rare Breed awaits.


----------



## olusteebus

Had some of this tonight. It is very good to me.


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> En Primeur Amarone. I just bottled this yesterday. 28 bottles and 4 splits. I had an additional 3/4 of a split leftover. I closed it up with my VacuVin and let it sit until about 3 hours ago, when I poured it into a decanter. Holy cow! There is still a slight bite, but this wine is awesome. I'm probably going to box up most of it and let it sit for a year if I can stand it.
> 
> The kit came with dried skins and raisins. I put the raisins in secondary a la Joeswine. It also got time in the Vadai and roughly 4 grams of Tancor Grand Cru.



Jim, do you think the EP Amarone trumps CC Amarone? When did you add Tancor relative to bottling? Thanks. I don't bottle my CC Amarone until July but it is tasting good. I should start the EP Amarone to have a comparison. G


----------



## Boatboy24

Gwand said:


> Jim, do you think the EP Amarone trumps CC Amarone? When did you add Tancor relative to bottling? Thanks. I don't bottle my CC Amarone until July but it is tasting good. I should start the EP Amarone to have a comparison. G



I can't speak to which one is superior, since I've only done the EP. From my reading, they are both excellent. I chose the EP 1) because I hadn't yet done any EP kits and 2) because it came with skins AND raisins. 

The Tancor was added only a week prior to bottling. Normally, I'd give it anywhere from 2 to 6 weeks to integrate, but for some reason, I just wanted to bottle it.


----------



## Boatboy24

This little number:


----------



## jamesngalveston

I am having some Auge Calvados XO brandy.


----------



## Gwand

Tonight I'm drinking my first non-grape fruit wine, BlackBerry. Never had a non-grape wine in my life. However after joining this forum how could I resist but try one. This semisweet blackberry wine comes from a local winery not far from my house. Not sure what to pair it with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thig

Sipping on my Muscadine that I bottled about a month ago after aging in the carboy for 15 months. Delicious. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Boatboy24

Gwand said:


> Tonight I'm drinking my first non-grape fruit wine, BlackBerry. Never had a non-grape wine in my life. However after joining this forum how could I resist but try one. This semisweet blackberry wine comes from a local winery not far from my house. Not sure what to pair it with. Any suggestions?



Warm Brie with fruit topping?


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Warm Brie with fruit topping?



Great idea.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Breckinridge bourbon in my glass tonight. Good stuff!


----------



## Boatboy24

Samuel Adams White Christmas


----------



## Julie

2012 Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## jamesngalveston

Had a few glasses of port, then decided to make tacos...Now i am switching to some patron margaritas, with Grand Marnier,and fresh limes.


----------



## Thig

Started with some Cabernet Sauvignon during supper that I was given for Christmas, sipping on some Apple Pie now and plan to have some Elijah Craig Single Barrel later tonight. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## GreginND

I have been making rhubarb wine for many years and have tried many different styles and methods to make it. I think I have perfected what pleases me the most. So, I am enjoying a bottle of THIS deliciousness! It is dry, but has a satiny silky texture. Rhubarb can do that. It has nice rhubarb flavor and the acidity sparkles in your mouth. It's almost herbaceous without being green. Goes well with food and just on its own. Now, I know that some prefer it sweeter and it's good that way too.

I can't wait to start making this with a 4 Elements label to share with everyone else.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Carlo Rossi! Wanted the bottle! Too bad they weren't 4 liters...


----------



## ckvchestnut

GreginND said:


> I have been making rhubarb wine for many years and have tried many different styles and methods to make it. I think I have perfected what pleases me the most. So, I am enjoying a bottle of THIS deliciousness! It is dry, but has a satiny silky texture. Rhubarb can do that. It has nice rhubarb flavor and the acidity sparkles in your mouth. It's almost herbaceous without being green. Goes well with food and just on its own. Now, I know that some prefer it sweeter and it's good that way too.
> 
> I can't wait to start making this with a 4 Elements label to share with everyone else.




That's wonderful Greg! How much rhubarb would you need? I am growing rhubarb but haven't looked into wine recipes yet!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Oaked Arrogant Bastard Ale with dinner and a few glasses of Green Apple Gewurztraminer after dinner.


----------



## tonyt

Tonight I opened a split of the WE Brunello w/grape pack. It was bottled six months ago. It was very good at such a young age. Could have bumped the tannin though. We'll see how it matures.


----------



## GreginND

27 pounds of rhubarb produced 5.5 gallons of finished wine for me.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks well maybe something for me to look into however seeming pretty acidic on its own... Been trying to read as many threads as possible!


----------



## derunner

I bottled today so I had glasses from the 32nd bottle of WE Selection International Australian Riesling, WE Selection Sauvignon Blanc, and Cornucopia Frascati.

I have 6 more carboys to bottle so hopefully I'll have 2 or 3 glasses of different wines tomorrow


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, since we were having boeuf Bourgignon, a friend brought over a bottle of Josh Pinot noir. Once we disposed of that, we drank most of the excess of the CC Showcase Old Vines Zin left over from bottling today. Even at only 2 months bulk aging, it was not bad at all!


----------



## ckvchestnut

GreginND said:


> 27 pounds of rhubarb produced 5.5 gallons of finished wine for me.




How are u having to balance the ph or acid? I would love I be able to use it in some of my wines but haven't even ventured into having mine tested yet!
Maybe I should be asking what your avg ph or acid tests are on yours so far? I know our soil is very alkaline but testing for the rhubarb will be needed.


----------



## GreginND

I try to adjust the acid to a TA of ~0.7. Actually I overshot it on this batch and ended up pre-fermentation with a pH of ~3.0 and TA of 0.8. But it has balanced out in the end. Actually I haven't even bothered testing it post fermentation as it tastes good to me.

My preferred method:

Harvest rhubarb, slice into pieces and freeze.
Let thaw overnight and press the pulp to collect the juice.
Add water to the pulp - the same volume as the amount of pressed juice that was obtained. Stir well and press the pulp again.
Adjust the sugar and acid to where you want and then ferment away with the appropriate nutrients, etc.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Well thanks very much Greg! I've copied this to my recipe book!


----------



## eblasmn9

Boatboy24 said:


> This little number:



This is what I am drinking tonight: Red Mountain Trio. I am at a loss for words. I guess simply "Wow"!


----------



## derunner

bottled 3 x 6gals today. So I am having a glass from the 32nd bottles of WE Selection Chilean Chardonay, Cornucopia Strawberry Merlot, and Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonay. 3 more carboys to bottle next weekend.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am drinking a wine that was suggested in my "affordable wines by varietal" thread. Liberty School Cab. Sauv. It is very nice. However, it tastes a bit "young" yet. I bet it would be fantastic in about 5 years.


----------



## sour_grapes

Zalai, I am sorry I didn't reference you as the one who suggested the Liberty School! Thanks again for the suggestion. 

My very amateurish tasting notes said "Very nice, astringent, MUCH better in 5 years, smooth, fills the mouth, berry, spice, dry, cassis, slight floral note."


----------



## zalai

Hi Paul ,
No problem ! I am glad you like my suggestion . In Calgary the Liberty School would cost me $16-$19 .
I am having a glass of my blend . It is Malbec +Cabarnet Sauvignon+Merlot blend .


----------



## sour_grapes

zalai said:


> Hi Paul ,
> No problem ! I am glad you like my suggestion . In Calgary the Liberty School would cost me $16-$19 .
> I am having a glass of my blend . It is Malbec +Cabarnet Sauvignon+Merlot blend .



Cost me $16 here, although, to be fair, that was at my upscale grocery store. (The liquor store didn't have it.)


----------



## Pumpkinman

Drinking my 2012 Lambrusco, damn good if I say so myself!


----------



## Boatboy24

Cracked open a California Grand Red last night. It's only about nine months old - been in the bottle for about three. It's just wonderful. Fruit forward, but with solid tannin and hints of vanilla and caramel. A winner in my book. This was a Limited Release from last year that they repeated this year. Grab one if you still can. I'm looking forward to finishing it tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight is a 2011 Bogle Pinot Noir I opened last night to top up my EP Pinot.


----------



## jamesngalveston

CC and coke.


----------



## tonyt

Lemon Drops made with Meyer Lemons from my back yard.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## knockabout

Ferarri-carrano fume blanc with tiki masala yum!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

2nd pressing of CAB 2012 (from California grapes) - very good !


----------



## Boatboy24

A little of this:


----------



## jamesngalveston

a 20 year old brandy...smooth. a little cut, nice color, and it sure warms you up...turn down the heater.


----------



## GaDawg

Winery Series Super Tuscan


----------



## sour_grapes

A Walla Wall Merlot that I have not had before (Waterbrook). Meh, it's okay.

Edited to add: I realize "meh" is soooo 2 years ago, but it is the perfect way to characterize this wine-drinking experience.


----------



## GreginND

Pulled out a bottle I've had in my cellar for some years now for my birthday. 2001 was an outstanding year in Pomerol. The wine has held up exceedingly well.


----------



## Thig

Quinta Nova de Nossa Senhora Do Carmo Port, an average to good ruby port.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> Pulled out a bottle I've had in my cellar for some years now for my birthday. 2001 was an outstanding year in Pomerol. The wine has held up exceedingly well.



Testing my memory -- Pomerol grows principally Merlot, yes?


----------



## jojabri

Wine Bomb.. Yeah Seriously

I realize I may catch some Hell for this, BUT I've been awake WAAAAY too long. My husband's not going to be home for a few hours and I have to stay awake. That being said I took some of my cheap Welch's Concord/Niagara and added some Red Bull mixed from my Soda Stream (might I add, I dislike Red Bull in the 1st place because it tastes like a lazer). Believe it or not, it's not bad, actually BETTER with the Red Bull in it.

Excuse me now while I sprint wildly around the house cleaning.


----------



## GreginND

sour_grapes said:


> Testing my memory -- Pomerol grows principally Merlot, yes?




Yes. Merlot is predominant.


----------



## GreginND

I did do some sensory evaluation. Here's my tasting notes.

This has been in my cellar for more than half its life. The wine is clear, decanted off just a little bit of sediments in the bottle. Color is still vibrant red with no discernible browning. A decidedly old world nose is presented when sniffed. Aromas of earth and slight mushroom mixed with more pronounced bright red fruits of cherry and raspberry delight the olfactory senses. This is met with some vanilla and a trace of eucalyptus. On the palate the red cherry dominates blended with subtle leather and spice. Acids are well balanced and tannins are soft. The fruit lingers and dances in the back of my throat diminishing ever so slowly. This is delightful! I tasted it with a bit of German chocolate cake. WOW! How very interesting. The delicate structure is laid bare and the pairing is excellent.


----------



## sour_grapes

Greg, can you write my tasting notes for me?  Well put!


----------



## FTC Wines

Tonight it was a 2010 Elderberry made from dried elderberries, very good, very smooth. It was a little rough at a year, came into its OWN at 2 yrs, now awesome!! Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

Some 1 year old Dragon Blood. Lemme tell ya - age is very good to this stuff.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Boatboy24 said:


> Some 1 year old Dragon Blood. Lemme tell ya - age is very good to this stuff.




Wow!! This is wonderful news! Thanks for sharing  so hat changes do u note? Balance, body or fruitiness? All of
the above?


----------



## GaDawg

Wine gives you a chance you wont go to work tomorrow


----------



## Boatboy24

ckvchestnut said:


> Wow!! This is wonderful news! Thanks for sharing  so hat changes do u note? Balance, body or fruitiness? All of
> the above?



Balance really. Drinking it early on, there seems to be a distinct tart side and fruity. Now, everything plays happily into one.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hmmm I'll have to hide some from myself! But then like a squirrel I won't find it again!


----------



## Julie

Drinking a glass of 2012 Niagara


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a friend over for dinner, then went to her house for some Olympics. A fair amount of wine was consumed. Notably, we had some La Crema Chardonnay (very smooth and buttery) and some Kendall-Jackson Syrah. The former was divine, the latter was very pleasant, spicy, and balanced.


----------



## Gwand

2011 Evening land Pinot noir to accompany salmon. Lightweight Oregon Pinot.


----------



## soccer0ww

2012 Tango from Castoro winery in Paso Robles. Very nice. Tomorrow night will be a red.


----------



## sour_grapes

I opened a 2005 Gallo of Sonoma (don't laugh!) Cab Sauv. I laid a case of this away about 7 years ago, as an experiment on aging cheap-ish wine. It was quite good!


----------



## Thig

Mosti Mondial La Bodega port style wine, made August 2013 so it should only get better from here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## wildvines

2009 Williams selyem Russian river valley Pinot


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND

Enjoying a sample bottle of my on going 2013 ES 5-4-71.


----------



## roger80465

I enjoyed a glass (or 3) of World Vineyard Sangiovese with the Joeswines tweaks. I am really enjoying that wine. In addition to his tweaks, I added about 4 oz heavy toast American chips and that was a mistake. It added too much caramel sweetness to the wine. At about 6 months from bottling, the sweetness is settling down so it is becoming a more enjoyable wine for me. Next time, no additional oak and it will be even more outstanding.


----------



## Dino466

A bottle of EP Shiraz - made Dec 2012. Had some bottles in Jan - very nice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Red Mountain Cabernet. Going on 14 months now and getting better every day.


----------



## jamesngalveston

original dragon blood, chilled, aged 90 days, have no idea about the nose, but it sure taste damn good....taste like fresh blackberries dancing in the sunrise as the strawberries wait for the morning dew.


----------



## sour_grapes

7 Deadly Zins, 2006, aged for about 5 years in my cellar. It was very nice.


----------



## ibglowin

Popped a cork on a bottle of CC Showcase Cabernet Merlot from Yakima Valley. Almost....... 3 Years old. Freaking awesome. No tweaks other than 4 months in a Vadai and some extra Tannin. This might be better than a RMC!


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 California Grand Red. 

Get the 2014 if you still can...


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> original dragon blood, chilled, aged 90 days, have no idea about the nose, but it sure taste damn good....taste like fresh blackberries dancing in the sunrise as the strawberries wait for the morning dew.




Ok Tiny Tim  it just makes you want to tip toe the the tulips huh? Sorry that wasn't meant to offend I thought your post was meant to be cheeky!


----------



## GreginND

Any time is a good time for champagne. And this one is really delicious.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

This is what I have tonight. Trying to decide if I want to do this kit or not.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

This is the wine in a glass my Granddaughter made for me.


----------



## Thig

Had this Donelan Venus Roussanne for dinner tonight. Been a hard day so I hear the Four Roses Small Batch calling.


----------



## soccer0ww

Veris Cab Sauvignon from Paso Robles. Not too bad!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Drinking Amarone and Brunello...both amazing!


----------



## Boatboy24

Bourbon Dubbel from Brooklyn Brew Shop that I bottled two weeks ago. Nice little beer.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

I just this minute learned that the above wine won a silver medal at the Florida State Fair in early February. I do not have the medal yet. Cool!


----------



## Runningwolf

Jim great news!! Congratulations.


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats Jim!


----------



## vernsgal

Congratulations Jim, that's awesome!!


----------



## Boatboy24

A cheap Torrontes ($6.00) I picked up at Wegman's this morning. Not bad, but to my unsophisticated palate is more like a Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight it is a GCI Meritage


----------



## CorkDork

Hi Guys... new here. So happy to find a place to have thoughtful wine conversation with other people. I love my friends, and Im not a snob, but any time i bring up the topic of wine their eyes just immediatly glaze over. I have worked in both the wine and food industry, and have some degrees and certs. Not that, that means much. Just thought it was worth mentioning. 
I am looking forward to chatting with you all. 


Cheers! 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## CorkDork

Oh, and I am drinking Loire- Sav Blanc tonight.  paired it with pan-asian spicy lobster and crabcakes, and a lemon grass/lime hollandaise. The Sav blanc is crisp...its cold, good acid, its got lime, its dry, its Lemongrassy. definetly a nice pairing. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## soccer0ww

tonight finished a bottle of Opolo mountain Zin, and currently working on a JLohr riesling.


----------



## ckvchestnut

jswordy said:


>




Congrats!!


Carolyn


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Opened one of my last bottles of Riesling - 2008 

very good ! enjoyed it watching a great movie


----------



## vernsgal

vacuumpumpman said:


> Opened one of my last bottles of Riesling - 2008
> 
> very good ! enjoyed it watching a great movie


 Gotta ask - what movie?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

vernsgal said:


> Gotta ask - what movie?



The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## roger80465

Tonight is a Valpolicella Ripassa, (Cru Select). Pitched 2/23/13 and added 4 oz American medium and 2 tsp. Tancor grand cru. Good nose with perfect tannins and ripe fruit. WOW! Perfect match with a pot roast. Gotta make another one soon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ffemt128

Just opened a 2011 Elderberry. Wow is all I can say. I really need to lose the remaining 2 cases of the 2012 elderberry...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## bakervinyard

Just finished bottling a Wine Expert Vintners Reserve Pinot Noir, had an extra split left over. My better half said it was the best wine i've made yet. Pitched yeast on Feb. 4. 2013 and added 1 pound of raisins to primary. Bakervinyard


----------



## Julie

Having a glass of zinfindal/pomegranate. Dam is this stuff good, great flavor and great mouthfeel. I need to make another one this fall.


----------



## DBAKER

ffemt128 said:


> Just opened a 2011 Elderberry. Wow is all I can say. I really need to lose the remaining 2 cases of the 2012 elderberry...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app



is this dry or do you back sweeten ? I do both. Tonight I am doing simple concord, trying to resist all the others calling. Its all a matter of time. Enjoy !


----------



## Davolous

*Strawberry Wine*

Strawberry wine close out of the Winemaker's Handbook. Tastes like a smooth Strawberry flavored Zin.


----------



## ffemt128

DBAKER said:


> is this dry or do you back sweeten ? I do both. Tonight I am doing simple concord, trying to resist all the others calling. Its all a matter of time. Enjoy !


 

I generally back sweeten my Elderberry to 1.002 - 1.006. No sweeter than that.


----------



## Boatboy24

WS Super Tuscan with Bolognese for dinner. 

ETA: this wine is just going on 15 months. I have 13 bottles left and am worried none of them will see their 2nd birthday. Only one left on the rack and the rest are boxed and stashed away. Hopefully, I can forget about them.


----------



## Buehler91

This is a pretty good Chenin Blanc.
Makes me want to go out and make a batch.


----------



## botigol

My version of a Saison du Mont to start and then I have a bottle of Icewine-style Riesling to polish off...oh, yeah!


----------



## tonyt

Tonight I opened a split of my Mosti Mondaile Renn Roso D'Avola. This was pitched Jan. Of 13 and bottled June of 13. I added a pound of organic Red Flame Rasins in primary. Added French oak and tannin in aging. Spent three months in Vidia barrel. Its really settling down well. Its good now and will only improve.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Dogfish Head 75 minute IPA. Pretty damn good!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT

Well, It is the last weekend before lent begins. I give up all alcohol for lent every year. 

In other words, I want to open something special, but I just have not decided on what...

Any suggestions? (and NO, I DO NOT HAVE ANY CONCORD OR WELCH'S)



johnT.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got any Opus?


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Got any Opus?


 

No, but I am thinking about picking up a bottle. It will either be Opus, or for something even more special, I may tap into my 2007 Napa Merlot (only 3 bottles left). 

My 2007 Napa merlot (fresh Napa valley sourced grapes) won 4 gold medals and 2 silver in various competitions. It is full bodied and aged on XOV oak. Perhaps the best I have ever made.


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> No, but I am thinking about picking up a bottle. It will either be Opus, or for something even more special, I may tap into my 2007 Napa Merlot (only 3 bottles left).
> 
> My 2007 Napa merlot (fresh Napa valley sourced grapes) won 4 gold medals and 2 silver in various competitions. It is full bodied and aged on XOV oak. Perhaps the best I have ever made.



Do the merlot.


----------



## tonyt

John I'd go with the oldest thing in my cellar.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## sour_grapes

tonyt said:


> John I'd go with the oldest thing in my cellar.



That'd be the leftover paint from the back bedroom....


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I are having a glass of the Vidal Blanc from this year's grapes. It is already very tasty and will just get better over time.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Amarone, 2012, very nice!


----------



## eblasmn9

I am enjoying a Cellar Craft limited edition Bella Sonoma Pinot Noir from 2012. I don't know why I continually find my surprised by a wine that is mediocre at 18 months becomes so good at two years. This one has every thing I like in a wine: spice, smooth tannins, and ample fruit. This is a very good example of a Sonoma Coast Calf pinot noir. I did every one of the Cellar Craft Limited Editions before they became Kenridge and they are all very very good.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a bottle of my "house red," viz., Seven Deadly Zins open. I also opened a $5 bottle of Frontera Concho y Toro Carmenere (from Chile) to top off my Rosso Fortissimo. I really like the Carmenere, but it is just a little thin. The 7 Deadly Zins., on the other hand, is pretty robust. So, I started experimenting with blending them. The result was very nice. Complex, mineral, jammy, spice.... Very nice.


----------



## peaches9324

Taken a break with my 1/2 bottle of German Blonde it has a lot of sediment but it was left after bottling and was just testing it. It's totally sudsy and good taste too but I'll wait another week before cracking open a full one. Waste not want not so they say...


----------



## peaches9324

that beer tasted so good I put one in the freezer for a lil while and I know I said I was gonna wait but that half tasted so good!


----------



## JohnT

Well, tonight I am going with a nice glass of FUZE (1/2 lemonade, 1/2 iced tea). Is it Easter yet?????


----------



## wineforfun

Going to finish off a bottle of dragon blood and then get into a modified orange juice wine (recipe compliments of Bernard Smith).


----------



## Elmer

I am going to have the other half of the bottle of super chilled Skeeter Pee I drank last night.


----------



## bakervinyard

Opened a 2010 bottle of Smith & Son Pinot Noir. Wife and I agree it's pretty much our favorite commercial wine. For now. Bakervinyard


----------



## RegionRat

*Rum*

I love good rum. A friend brought me a bottle of oak barrel aged rum from Cuba, via Japan.




Very smooth.

RR


----------



## vernsgal

Cracked my 1 year old banana apple wine tonight. But at 14% alcohol I'd better stop after a couple lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night was the one scheduled exception to my giving up drinking for Lent. And boy, did it count. We started with "New Age": a barely off dry, mildly sparkling blend of 90% Torrontes and 10% Sauvignon Blanc. Surprisingly good. It came in a regular, clear screw top bottle and I didn't even realize it had bubbles until I opened it. But everyone really enjoyed it. My non-wine drinking wife even wanted a second glass. We then moved on to "Sophia": Coppola's Pinot Rose. With dinner, we enjoyed a La Crema Pinot Noir, then had a little Orange Chocolate Port with dessert.


----------



## Elmer

Drank 1/2 a bottle of my EP super Tuscan.
Was damn good!
Made me fuzzy & warm!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, we killed two bottles of my "Pan-American Meritage" between four of us. We were well-pleased.


----------



## soccer0ww

Sculpterra Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## jojabri

At our wedding, the hubby and I did a wine ceremony where we blended a white and a red. We also used 1 bottle of each and used them as guest books.

Today was our anniversary and we recreated our wine ceremony.

His red was a 2010 Crane Lake Sangiovese, my white was a 2011 Crane Lake Moscato.

One year later, EVERYTHING is better. Even better blended!

Also, we've each found that our tastes have changed. He used to be hardcore on the dry wines and I on the sweets... Who knew... 

Oh, and we also really enjoyed the top part of our wedding cake. Even after a year in the freezer, it was great! I <3 devil's food with raspberry ganache!

Sent from my LT30at using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight is a 2005 Ravenswood Vintner's Blend California Cabernet Sauvignon. That's right, an $8 bottle of wine that is 9 years old. It is part of the experiment I started a long time ago of seeing if cheap commercial wines can be improved by aging. This one is quite good, but perhaps just a bit past its prime. The fruit has receded, it is spicy and somewhat complex. You could easily convince me this is from, say, Napa.

However, I find that these old, cheapies do not hold up well after opening for even a day. Oxidation seems to set in rapidly. I wonder if this is just because the sulfites have long ago left the building, and perhaps a spritz of k-meta could hold it up overnight? Any opinions?


----------



## Gwand

Split bottle of my WE Savignon Blanc with my wife. We bottled it last weekend. It's a darn good wine. Went great with scallops.


----------



## cimbaliw

The Mrs. and I shared the first 750ml of recently bottled WE selection Viogner. I'ts tasty, I'm glad we pitched another 6 gallons earlier today.


----------



## Rosa321

sour_grapes said:


> I had a bottle of my "house red," viz., Seven Deadly Zins open. I also opened a $5 bottle of Frontera Concho y Toro Carmenere (from Chile) to top off my Rosso Fortissimo. I really like the Carmenere, but it is just a little thin. The 7 Deadly Zins., on the other hand, is pretty robust. So, I started experimenting with blending them. The result was very nice. Complex, mineral, jammy, spice.... Very nice.



Ooooh!! I LOVE 7 deadly zins!!!
I love Zinfandel in general. Sometimes, when it's cold out, I'll warm it up at night before bed. Just delicious!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was a 2005 7 Deadly Zins. It was really nice -- it has held up beautifully over the last 8 or so years. The fruit receded a touch, and it tasted of raisins, figs, and leather. Exquisite. Sadly, I only have one of the 2005 left.


----------



## Boatboy24

2005 was a good year in CA.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

2012 Frontenac port and going fast !!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> 2005 was a good year in CA.



I did not know that. This was one of my earliest "buy to age" wines.

Love the avatar!


----------



## Deezil

Chateau du Grand Carretey 
2011 Sauternes
375ml

Made with botrytis-infected grapes; a very nice combination of honey, some tropical fruit notes, and a hint of something apple/pear-ish. It's a dessert wine, but has very nice balance between the 13% ABV and the residual sweetness.

Will probably buy it again
Worth the $12


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Deezil said:


> Chateau du Grand Carretey
> 2011 Sauternes
> 375ml
> 
> Made with botrytis-infected grapes; a very nice combination of honey, some tropical fruit notes, and a hint of something apple/pear-ish. It's a dessert wine, but has very nice balance between the 13% ABV and the residual sweetness.
> 
> Will probably buy it again
> Worth the $12



Thanks for all the info !!


----------



## the_rayway

An extra large dry martini - dirty.

Goes well with the subtitled Kung Fu movie we're watching


----------



## ibglowin

Friends and family over for dinner. Grilled Tri Tip and Rib Eyes. Pulled a 2007 Col Solare, a 2008 Saviah Reserve Cab, and a 2008 Mark Ryan Long Haul from the cellar. All from WA State. All decanted for 90 minutes. All amazing!


----------



## Elmer

Cracked a bottle of my 2013 chianti (with a touch of cranberry juice) .
It was a most Mondale 10L kit.
It was watery , but by the time I drank the entire bottle none of that mattered 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

is about all I can say.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> is about all I can say.



This quote may help you:

For sleep, riches, and health to be truly enjoyed, they must be interrupted. -Jean Paul Richter, writer (1763-1825)

Likely this is true for good wine, too!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, the wine is not so good, but tonight's wine is still sorta special. I assign a "start drinking date" for each batch of wine I make, based on a guesstimated initial aging period. I am using 1.5 years for most of my grape-pack kits, 1 year for a CC Sterling, and 6 mos. for a low-end kit with no grape pack. Yesterday, I opened my first-ever kit wine aged to the initial age. That is, my Mezza Luna Red finally hit 6 mos., so it was time to try it.

Sadly, that was the good news. The bad news is that this wine is pretty green still. Heavy KT, not that pleasant upon opening. It has softened somewhat today, after being "decanted" overnight.

I sure hope you guys and gals are right and the majority of my wines will come around eventually!


----------



## TomK-B

Paul, I made an RJS EP New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc back in the winter of 2012. I bulk aged it for six months and then bottled. Tasted it about a month after bottling and was SOOO disappointed. So, I waited another four months and opened another bottle . . . no better. About six months ago I tried another bottle and had the same disappointing experience. I have been just sick over it. Finally, this last weekend I determined to pour it all out and re-use the bottles. I lined them all up on the kitchen counter and decided to open a bottle and have one last sip before pouring them all down the drain. Boy, am I glad I took that sip. Wow! I was shocked. It was just transformed! I took the bottles back to the "wine cellar" (i.e. coolest closet in the house) and laid them back down. 

I've heard of many folks on this forum having exactly the same experience. Guess that's why they say the most important lesson in winemaking is the "three P's" . . . patience, patience, patience.


----------



## cmason1957

Two springs ago our wine club obtained something like 250 buckets of Chilean Juice. The whites turned out very good, the reds have not been very impressive, I don't think anyone added grapes to any of the reds. Tonight my wife and I are having a Pinot Noir from that, they seem to be starting to come around a bit. I don't think they will ever be great, but certainly very drinkable. 

It is going well with the Sams pizza we are having.


----------



## jojabri

Did a Craigslist pickup and the fellow and I traded. We swapped my Quadberry DB for his 2012 Cab Franc (from his first batch). Its awfully good! I'm usually not one for a dry red, so I'm kinda shocked. The hubby added a bit of sugar because it was too dry for him. 

Sent from my LT30at using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## sour_grapes

With the Orange Roughy Meunière I made tonight, we needed a crisp white. I opted for a Chateau Ste. Michelle Chardonnay. It was fine, but I was a bit disappointed, to be honest.

Drowning my postprandial sorrows with a Louis Martini Cabernet Sauvignon. Life is really rough!


----------



## sour_grapes

I opened a 2005 Gallo of Sonoma Cab Sauv. Another of my early experiments on aging cheap wine ($10 in 2006). It was a solid offering. Very refined, leather, dried fruits... I liked it a lot.

I decided to save some for the morrow and so gave it a spritz of k-meta from my sanitizing sprayer. (I have previously noted that my aged wines oxidize too fast.) I wanted a touch more wine this evening, however, so opened a $5 bottle of Chilean Carmenere (Frontera by Concho y Toro). A bit astringent, but loaded with earthy goodness! Very pleasant quaff.


----------



## Elmer

popped a bottle of my skeeter pee last night.
I dont know what it is about that stuff, but super cold and it is soooo drinkable!

Drank the entire bottle while watching NCAA.
I am a little groggy this am!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

2011 Rutherford Ranch Cab Sauv...pretty good!


----------



## Elmer

Popped a bottle of my 2013 cab franc , made from a 10l Mosti Mondale kit.
Wasn't bad. Have to say it is better than the chianti I made from the same type of kit at the same time.

Super dry & a bit of plum!

A decent drink!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vernsgal

CC Pinot Noir. Bottled Aug.2013


----------



## roger80465

Opened a bottle of WE SI Spanish Tempranillo, bottled 10/13. Had this with a grilled leg of lamb, baked potato and broccoli. Great combination.


----------



## ibglowin

Popped a cork on the latest Charles & Charles Post 35 (2012)







This wine scored a 90pt (Wine Spectator) just recently so I was very happy when I found it available locally at Costco for a mere $8.99 a bottle. Heavy bottle which will be great for recycling in the future. No expense spared on the cork. 1.75" solid 100% cork. Amazing cork for a wine at this price point!

Ran it through my Vinator and gave it a good swirl. Boquet is very nice. Lots of dark fruit on the nose. Oak is there but not in your face. This wine is 60% Cab Sauv and 40% Syrah. ABV is only 13.6 % which is low for a WA state wine especially with the textbook perfect 2012 vintage. On the pallet the dark fruits are noticeable but not in your face. Oak is perceivable but again not in your face. Finish is short but focused and tight. This is a great week day wine but not an OMG bang for the buck wine where you want to go buy a case (at least for me). I don't think it is as good as the Columbia Crest H3 wines but then again it is $2 a bottle cheaper. Better than anything sub $10 at Trader Joe's these days. The tannins are pretty smooth so it won't cut through a big steak but it will actually be just fine with a pizza or other italian fare. QPR 4 out of 5.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yalumba Shiraz-Viognier (at a restaurant). It was quite tasty!


----------



## Hokapsig

Enjoying a bottle of Wylie Winery Concord-Cherry. Very nice with a great mouthfeel, just the right acid and a nice finishing flavor. The only drawback is that it went down WAY too fast.....


----------



## pjd

Black Label "extra Old" Jamaican Rum, 15 Year old, I wish I had bought a few more of these when we visited there in March!


----------



## soccer0ww

some draft beer from Stone brewery. Limited releases, darn tasty! Can't live on wine alone. Well maybe.


----------



## Julie

2012 Chilean Sauvignon Blanc. Dam is this stuff good!


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> 2012 Chilean Sauvignon Blanc. Dam is this stuff good!



Juice bucket? Any tweaks?


----------



## Julie

Juice bucket, increased TA to .75% and backsweeten to 1.006 and when I backsweeten I added light corn syrup first and Cane sugar to get to 1.006. The corn syrup really enhances the mouth feel


----------



## Julie

Oh, I almost forget, let it age for 18 months


----------



## wildvines

Aubert 2011 chard. Delicious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jzabron

2014 Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## cimbaliw

WE Barolo that I thought I had seriously over oaked, notes say "liquid lumber." The oak has assimilated well over the past 6 months. Very nice dark fruit flavors, more so 30' after opening.


----------



## vernsgal

CC Shiraz. aged 9 mos. early to drink but still tastes great!


----------



## GreginND

I almost rated this wine as flawed because the foil was stuck to the bottle and the cork had obviously seeped. But, the cork was still soft and pliable and there were no off aromas on the cork. The bottle was decanted off the sediments and tasted immediately. The color did not show its age and was a very clear garnet color with no browning on the edges. Complex aromas of spice and cherries mingling with a slight mossy earthiness met the nose. There was an ever so slight hint of volatile acidity in the nose. The palate has definitely changed over the years. There are virtually no tannins left and the intensity of the fruit has diminished leaving a slightly acidic delicate flavor profile behind. A bit of peat and wood hits the tongue on the mid palate which may be a slight out of balance flaw. But there was just enough cherry left to tickle the sides of my tongue.


----------



## Boatboy24

Non alcoholic white Zin. With enough added sugar to make it drinkable. 

7 more days of sobriety...er, Lent!


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y

Well it's not wine :S it is coke and crown royal (; 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hokapsig said:


> Enjoying a bottle of Wylie Winery Concord-Cherry. Very nice with a great mouthfeel, just the right acid and a nice finishing flavor. The only drawback is that it went down WAY too fast.....




That sounds like a wonderful combination! I might have to give it a try next fall! What was the ratio of cherries to concords?


----------



## Thig

Started with a nice glass of coffee port I made, finishing with a night cap of Eagle Rare 10 Year.


----------



## jojabri

Such beautiful day, and warm summer-esque night, that I gave into my craving for a peach schnapps and Sprite. Soooo refreshing!


----------



## Julie

ckvchestnut said:


> That sounds like a wonderful combination! I might have to give it a try next fall! What was the ratio of cherries to concords?



50/50 backsweeten to 1.010, use a bottle of corn syrup as part of the backsweetening


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks Julie!

Can you expand on the use of corn syrup for sweetening? Not too know knowledgable on it. What difference does it impart from sugar or simple sugar? Appreciate the feedback


----------



## Julie

Lol, I guessI should explain the wine that hokapsig was drinking was one that I made. I acquired about 24 gallons of concord from a friend who really does not like concord. I played with this. Oaked some of it, made the cherry/concord and increased the acid in some. It was fun to experiment.

Wines that I backsweeten, I start with corn syrup, normally I take a reading before, take some wine, add a 1/2 bottle to the wine warm it up to melt the corn syrup, take a reading and taste, if it needs to be sweeter, I add the rest of the corn syrup, same procedure, taste and if it is where I like it, record the reading, if I need more sweetness, I now use cane sugar.

Using some corn syrup will give you some awesome mouthfeel.


----------



## roger80465

Tonight it was a gorgeous strip steak, sauteed zucchini with mushrooms, cherry tomatoes and onion and served with a Kenridge LE Sangiovese/Cab. Just reached its 1 year anniversary. Truly yummy.


----------



## TableSeven

Dragon blood


----------



## soccer0ww

red blend from Cinquain winery in Paso Robles. Very nice.


----------



## byathread

Popped a 187ml bottle of my first wine, a Mezza Luna Red. It was pitched 5 months ago, so still quite young. Don't know whether to be disappointed or pleased. It is less "green" than my last sample, with the greeness faded out entirely on the finish to some rounded black cherry flavors. Still not much on the nose. Also, I think I detect what must be the dreaded KT, sort of an "artificial sweetness" somewhere in the mid-palate among the harsh greeness of young wine.

On the bright side, its better than before and will probably be enjoyable down the road. In a couple months I'll do a side by side comparison of this version and the version I added Tannin FT Rouge to.

On another positive note, I sampled my CC Sterling Pinot Grigio a couple days ago (that I started in early December) and it is drinkable verging on pleasant with some hints of interesting (some floral tones are coming out, and less lemon/citrus more pear). Will wait a couple months to let it develop (and the weather to get hot) to start opening full bottles.


----------



## Elmer

had a single glass of strawberry champange, made out somewhere in the fingerlakes region of Good ole NY!

I am not a champange person, but it was not that bad


----------



## jzabron

Drinking my 2014 winexpert Cab Sauv Vintners Reserve. 

Only in the bottle two weeks, it still tastes... Young. The oak tastes like when I Oaked the juice during primary fermentation. It's got a very smooth mouth-feel. It's got a low-low/medium sweetness followed by dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## the_rayway

A double gin martini. I earned it today damnit!


----------



## jojabri

Oh dear, nothing yet. Drinkies + Power Tools = A BIG No-No! I'm building a rack to put the ones that are aging out-of-site/out-of-mind. I know me well enough to know that if I don't stash it away, it will never see a year.

I'm sure I'll be finding something nummy to sip on later.


----------



## cimbaliw

The last bottle of my first batch of Skeeter Pee.

Thanks Lon!


----------



## ffemt128

2012 Noble Muscadine.


----------



## jpike01

Muscadine.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## reefman

Original Skeeter Pee. 3rd bottle from this batch....love this stuff!


----------



## Boatboy24

Water. Two more days!


----------



## jojabri

V8 juice, my glass kicked my *ahem* glass last night.


----------



## ffemt128

Yes Muscadine.


----------



## GreginND

A new one for me. I have never tasted a vranec grape before. Found this in a local shop today. I suspect it is the only Macedonian wine within 250 miles.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Very nice Greg !!
I have a merlot from grapes 2011 -


----------



## soccer0ww

finished off a red Cinquain, and now a bottle of Kolsch from Two brothers brewery. Cleaning out the fridge tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

Greg, I'd love to get my mitts on that wine. A couple with whom we are good friends are Macedonian, and I bet they would get a kick out of it. 

Their families made wine growing up, and they have shared memories of it. One thing that amused me, for some dumb reason, was that they called the wine either "white" or "black" (not red). I was trying to decode the Cyrillic on the label to see if I could figure out if the wine was described as "red" or "black." The first two words obviously translate to "Quality wine." I cannot identify the third word ("so"), but I think it then says something like "geographica protected." (Not at all sure about the "protected" part, but it makes sense.)

How was it?


As for me, I opened a bottle of my "Pan-American Meritage" wine. Very delish.


----------



## GreginND

It was delicious. I think this is often described as a cousin to Zinfandel. Dark fruits, intense complex flavors with subtle hints of vanilla and cinnamon. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, I ran it past my Macedonian friend, and this is his response:




> Paul,
> 
> First, the name: "Vranec", implies something black and shiny, most commonly used as a synonym for a black stallion. It comes from the word "vrana" for crow, or raven, and the sufix "ec" implies a masculine quality.
> 
> The writing "КВАЛИТЕТНО ВИНО СО ГЕОГРАФСКО ПОТЕКЛО" literally translates to "Quality Wine with Geographic Origin", meaning it's specific to a geographic region. Tikves, or as it's properly pronounced as Tikvesh, is known for wine production since Hellenic/Roman time.


----------



## Elmer

I am going out for a celebration. Heading to the local "english" pub for some fish and chips.
Washing it down with:
Double Chocolate Stout
Jamesons spicy pickle back shots!!!!


----------



## wineforfun

Going to try some of my red currant. (Thanks Arne for the currants)


----------



## GreginND

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, I ran it past my Macedonian friend, and this is his response:



Yes, that's what my research has indicates as well. I'm fascinated with this wine and am going to serve it on Easter with my ribeye roast.


----------



## roger80465

Tonight it is a lovely glass of RJS Cru Select Valpo Ripassa. Approaching 1 year and it is spectacular. Better than my Renaissance or Renaissance Impressions Amarone. They are closer to valpo than this one is. Gonna have to make more of this one.


----------



## Julie

2012 Chilean Zinfandel, last bottle. Flavor is awesome and mouthfeel is, well just dam chewy!!!!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Last night was our own Bushy Run Winery Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee. Tonight, a D&O Cellars Catawba (freshly stolen earlier today from Doug's basement). I will be targeting this the next time I wander into his winery....


----------



## cmason1957

Last night had a group of friends from my old job over. We started with homebrew what beer, went to Amarone, then petite syrah zinfandel. Had a bit of bourbon from a small batch brewery near St. Louis and ended with Balvenie Caribbean Cask Scotch.


----------



## dangerdave

I bottled my Australian Shuraz last night and drank the "wine maker's portion"...about half a bottle left over. This one was enhanced with plums, and finished quite nice. Of course, it's still very young, and the oak is in your face, but I'll get to see how it ages over the next few years.


----------



## reefman

More Skeeter Pee, got my neighbors hooked on it now!


----------



## roger80465

Grilled a nice NY strip steak and thoroughly enjoyed a glass or 2 of WE Selection w/Skins Temperanillo. It has been bottled since October, 2013 but it is one of my favorite wines in the cellar. Great fruit and the black pepper notes I was hoping for.


----------



## TomK-B

Last night I bottled a batch of Cranapple Chardonnay that I plan to give as Christmas gifts in December. I had about a bottle left over after filling my 30. So, tonight I'm enjoying a little holiday cheer in April.


----------



## tonyt

2011 MMM Amarone. Terrific. 2012 WE Nero D' Avola. Fantastic.


----------



## zalai

Legacy Primo Rosso by Vineco . It is a 16 L kit with raisins and extra oak .
One year old now and I think it is underrated .


----------



## cmason1957

Many years of wine went to a massive wine tasting event in St. Louis sponsored by a local liquor chain Randalls. There were 44+ wines. Tried all the reds and a few of the whites, bought a few. Nothing exceptional, except for the process of a few of the Napa Valley wines. There was a chardonnay they wanted $50 a bottle for. Way outside any price point for me and it wasn't the best of them there.


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoyed two different Pinots yesterday. The first was from Shea in Oregon. A really good Pinot, but I think it needed a little more age (don't recall which vintage). Another was Cambria. This is not high end, but I I think it is pretty good. I know my dad gets it at Costco.


----------



## ffemt128

There were entirely too many things in the glass last night. We had drinks with family and friends on the porch. This consisted of Niagra and Catawba. With dinner we had Seyval and then onto the 2013 Chilean Carmenere. Wow that was good.


----------



## ibglowin

A few days late but am just now finding a chance to post this. For Easter we had Lamb Shanks with Portabella Mushrooms in Au Jus. Potatoes Augratin and the wine was a 2008 EFESTE (F-S-T) Final Final. 60% Cab Sauv 40% Syrah. This wine retails for ~$25 in the Seattle stores. About $30 at the winery. It is called Final Final a they blend up the last barrels of stuff that didn't quite make the cut into the full varietal wines. Still an amazing wine and it was in full stride. Didn't have to decant (or have time really) just PNP. Perfect balance, nice long finish with enough acid to cut through the lamb with ease. Lots of dark fruits, leather, pencil. SWMBO was very happy with this selection from the commercial side of the cellar! LOL


----------



## Elmer

2013 chianti

each month when I open a bottle it is getting better and better !!


----------



## Boatboy24

The dregs that were left in the carboy after I filter my Torrontes. I had just barely enough for a split, so I just poured it through a funnel into the bottle. Since it was during Lent, I couldn't enjoy it that day. It's still pretty clear and delicious. Very crisp, and needs a few months on it, but it's good now.


----------



## reefman

ibglowin said:


> A few days late but am just now finding a chance to post this. For Easter we had Lamb Shanks with Portabella Mushrooms in Au Jus. Potatoes Augratin and the wine was a 2008 EFESTE (F-S-T) Final Final. 60% Cab Sauv 40% Syrah. This wine retails for ~$25 in the Seattle stores. About $30 at the winery. It is called Final Final a they blend up the last barrels of stuff that didn't quite make the cut into the full varietal wines. Still an amazing wine and it was in full stride. Didn't have to decant (or have time really) just PNP. Perfect balance, nice long finish with enough acid to cut through the lamb with ease. Lots of dark fruits, leather, pencil. SWMBO was very happy with this selection from the commercial side of the cellar! LOL


Thank dinner sounds fantastic.
I buy a dry red called Apothic Red. It's a blend as well, and it's one of the few dry wines I will drink.


----------



## cimbaliw

Enjoying a delightful mistake. A lower end WE shiraz with 1# raisins and 4T tannin added after secondary was complete.  Probably a year old by now, mighty nice.


----------



## pjd

I'm enjoying a delightful 2011 Cabernet-Merlot, California juice bucket from Luva Bella, it was good at one year, its great at 2-1/2 years!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night, I had a bottle of the Brooklyn Brew Shop's Bourbon Dubbel that I made a few months ago. Very tasty beer, and a couple months in the fridge has been very good to it.


----------



## Elmer

Tonight I have a dilema,
2012 Chianti
Skeeter Pee
DB

I am popping the cork on one, just cant decide which one.
I am leaning toward what ever is in a clear bottle, as I will need then shortly.
Sad when I let my need for a bottle dictate what I drink.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm

or option D, all of the above

I know your dilemma, been pounding some Red Ale because I want to get my Amber Bock bottled. Guess I could have worse problems


----------



## reefman

It's been Skeeter Pee for the past week. I'm switching to a Duplin red Muscadine tonight.


----------



## wineforfun

Going with some apple/jalapeno tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight is my second 2012 Red Mountain Trio. I used D254 and FT Tannin Rouge in primary and gave it some barrel time. Oddly, it's a little harsh. Gonna decant it for a bit and see what happens. I've had a few bottles previously that were really good.


----------



## Julie

2012 Chilean Riesling, flavor just bursts in your mouth and again a dam chewy wine. Lovin the mouthfeel combined with the flavor. I have come to the conclusion that Chilean are at their best at two years.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight is my second 2012 Red Mountain Trio. I used D254 and FT Tannin Rouge in primary and gave it some barrel time. Oddly, it's a little harsh. Gonna decant it for a bit and see what happens. I've had a few bottles previously that were really good.



That was is gonna be killer. Needs a bit more time. I have opened my 2 splits and a couple of full bottles. I see some medals next Fall with that one!


----------



## Elmer

Had the following 2010 along with a buffalo turkey salad w/super spicy green chilies.
So, so , so good !
Must buy more!
Does any company make this in a kit?




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

Elmer said:


> Had the following 2010 along with a buffalo turkey salad w/super spicy green chilies.
> So, so , so good !
> Must buy more!
> Does any company make this in a kit?



Yes, it is (or was?) one of the WE Selection International offerings. I think that may be discontinued, however.

Also, this year it was one of the RQ offerings from RJS. I am sure you could still find one.


----------



## sour_grapes

Opened another of my "Pan-American Meritage Blends." So, so good for $8.50 a bottle!


----------



## Boatboy24

Took a bottle of last year's CA Grand Red over to the neighbor's last night. It was gone in a flash!


----------



## ibglowin

Pizza night (last night) Made a New Mexican Hawaiian (Canadian Bacon, Pineapple, Green Chile) as well as my version of Supreme LOL Pepperoni, Italian Sausage, Greek Olives, Marinated Artichoke Hearts, and Cheve Goat Cheese crumbled on top. Had seen that the new 2012 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Merlot was out and was a good QPR. Local grocery store had them on sale for $7.99. Even better if you bought any combination of 6 bottles (extra 15% off). 

PNP and have to admit this is a VERY nice bottle for the $$. Very nice bouquet, very smooth, very quaffable. Not a lot of oak. Not as good as the H3 line but then again its $3-4 cheaper per bottle. This would be a perfect top up wine as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon. I made to 5.25 gallons and added a banana, raisins and dried blueberries to the Primary. Also gave it some Hungarian oak during bulk aging. It's two years old now, and rather respectable - especially considering the cost.


----------



## cimbaliw

Last night Eclipse Merlot, tonight Eclipse Cab. Both a little young but headed in the right direction. Pretty happy with the higher end kits.

BC


----------



## cmason1957

Having a two year old Chilean Carmenere made from nice buckets. Not really impressed by any of the ones I made. We made 6 different reds and they pretty much all taste the same. I hope everyone else has better luck with their Chileans than our entire wine club did. Nobody really knocked them out of the park. These were Toro Negro buckets.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished some yard work, now enjoying some Dragon Blood.


----------



## Gwand

Opened a bottle of my WE Savignon Blanc to accompany panko crusted halibut. Quite nice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Palazzo Della Torre 2010 Veronese.


----------



## Hokapsig

Just finished a D&O Cellars bronze Muscadine (I love muscadine). On to a Shurina Cellars Elderberry, though my wife is drinking a Luva Bella Winemaker's blend (so I might have to finish that too)......


----------



## pjd

Had dinner tonight with a group of friends. Started with an Italian 2012 Vino De Casa, then a 2012 Chilean Carmenere, a 2011 California Shiraz, a 2011 California Cabernet Sauvignon then finished with a Touriga Nacionale Port style and a Vidal Blanc Ice wine. It is a lot of fun when everyone in the restaurant stops by your table to sample your homemade wines. I even sent a 2012 California Cabernet Sauvignon home with my accountant! Fun Night!.


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Had dinner tonight with a group of friends. Started with an Italian 2012 Vino De Casa, then a 2012 Chilean Carmenere, a 2011 California Shiraz, a 2011 California Cabernet Sauvignon then finished with a Touriga Nacionale Port style and a Vidal Blanc Ice wine. It is a lot of fun when everyone in the restaurant stops by your table to sample your homemade wines. I even sent a 2012 California Cabernet Sauvignon home with my accountant! Fun Night!.



Phil, where did you get the Touriga from? I make that at work and it's fantastic. It's also a hard grape to get a hold of.


----------



## beggarsu

Pizza followed by Mist Wine-Raspberry White Zinfandel aka Rockin' Raspberry


boosted to 12 percent ABV made with full F-pack no quarter given.

Hmmm..... like burning silk - each glass gone so quick!


----------



## Julie

pjd said:


> Had dinner tonight with a group of friends. Started with an Italian 2012 Vino De Casa, then a 2012 Chilean Carmenere, a 2011 California Shiraz, a 2011 California Cabernet Sauvignon then finished with a Touriga Nacionale Port style and a Vidal Blanc Ice wine. It is a lot of fun when everyone in the restaurant stops by your table to sample your homemade wines. I even sent a 2012 California Cabernet Sauvignon home with my accountant! Fun Night!.



And what restaurant were you at that allowed you to bring your own wines?


----------



## jojabri

Skittles. Enjoying the rainbow.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Phil, where did you get the Touriga from? I make that at work and it's fantastic. It's also a hard grape to get a hold of.



Dan, the Touriga came from PI, you probably made it! Very Good!


----------



## pjd

Julie said:


> And what restaurant were you at that allowed you to bring your own wines?



Julie, the restaurant is called Amazing Foods and is located in Franklin PA. They are open for dinner only the first Friday of each month.The food is excellent and reservations must be made months in advance.


----------



## jpike01

Blueberry. While watching the resident Bluebirds feed their youngsters.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Magic Hat Elderberry Weiss.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I drank my first bottle of Dragon Blood. Not very impressed, actually.

With dinner, I opened my first bottle from WTSO. It was Saddler's Peak Red Wine, which is a Napa Valley blend of Syrah and Merlot. Quite tasty, if a bit young (2012).


----------



## wildvines

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I drank my first bottle of Dragon Blood. Not very impressed, actually.
> 
> With dinner, I opened my first bottle from WTSO. It was Saddler's Peak Red Wine, which is a Napa Valley blend of Syrah and Merlot. Quite tasty, if a bit young (2012).




My first and only batch was not impressive. The alcohol content is bit high I think. It taste better if I back sweeten it after opening the bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## zalai

Tonight I picked up a 2008 Gabbiano Chianti Classico Riserva .Very nice ,one of the best Chianti I ever had . Extra dry lots of tannins with sour cherry and you can smell the sour cherry too .
My question is that how come the kits I make are not aromatic ? You guys have the same problem too or it is just me ? ( I mostly make red kits . )


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc. A year old now and outstanding. A little limoncello too.


----------



## sour_grapes

A 2005 Ravenswood Vintner's Blend Cabernet Sauvignon. Yes, again, an $8 bottle of wine from 8 years ago (part of my experiment in aging inexpensive wines). It is fairly nice, actually. Still pretty astringent, and lots of flavors of dark fruits and cola.


----------



## reefman

Duplin "Sweet Caroline" Love that Muscadine!


----------



## sour_grapes

I opened a bottle of "La Mer" Pinot Noir from the Carneros region. This was another WTSO acquisition. It was lovely: spice, pepper, fruit, silken.


----------



## Boatboy24

Opened a split of my EP Amarone last night. It just hit the 11 month mark. Young, but really good. I'm going to give it another 6 months before I try the next one.


----------



## Elmer

At a family funeral. So having the family drink, lots and lots of manhattans!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## bkisel

Just back from having dinner with family at a local restaurant. Had a glass of Super Tuscan for which I paid $11.00 US. Can't remember the the label name but it was comprised of two Italian words with a gazillion syllables in each. Couldn't help but think about the 6 gallons of RJS WS Super Tuscon back home close to being ready for trying the first bottle. Also, figuring that at that price I've got over a $1,000 of Super Tuscan sitting in the basement. Also, thinking about how satisfaction wise my RJS WS Washington Merlot compares the glass of Super Tuscan I drank at the restaurant - very favorably I would say. So from here on out when I sit down with a glass of one of my WS kit wines (Wash. Merlot drinking with Super Tuscan and Cab. Sav. aging) I'm going to imagine myself drinking an $11.00 glass of wine.


----------



## rolsen99

Since my first wine is months from being ready......my wife and and are starting out with my own distilled wheat neutral (vodka) martinis. So yummy...a bit dirty.


----------



## sour_grapes

Cline Viognier. That is a nice, pleasant wine.


----------



## bkisel

rolsen99 said:


> Since my first wine is months from being ready......my wife and and are starting out with my own distilled wheat neutral (vodka) martinis. So yummy...a bit dirty.



"...a bit dirty"? What does that term mean? Does it just apply to martinis or is it also a term descriptive of a wine characteristic?

Thanks...


----------



## GreginND

I had the opportunity to share three very nice bottles of wine with friends last night. 

First up - from Texas:







This was given to me by a friend last summer who visited this winery. Not a fruity wine at all. I would characterize it as grassy and savory. It had a nice silky texture and is definitely one to pair with foods. Not sweet at all as one might expect from a white wine from the middle of the country. Structurally complex and interesting.

Next was a red blend from the Santa Cruz Mountains. This is a bottle I brought back with me from my trip to the Bay Area in February.






Alloy is a blend of 49% Cabernet Sauvignon, 35% Merlot, 9% Cabernet Franc and 7% Petite Verdot. Hints of cherries provided a backdrop for a light but delicious wine that went well with the pizza we were eating. 

And, another bottle from CA, this one from Livermore. Page Mill Winery does a fine job with their wines and I like their clean label.






This syrah was rich, fruity with a smokey meat quality. Just the thing to chew on with dinner. Earthy aromas lend to the deep complex mouthfeel. 

All were thoroughly enjoyable!


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> "...a bit dirty"? What does that term mean? Does it just apply to martinis or is it also a term descriptive of a wine characteristic?
> 
> Thanks...



Bkisel, a dirty martini has some of the brine from the olive jar in it; I _assume_ that is what rolsen meant.


----------



## GreginND

I love my martinis with really dirty with vodka.


----------



## rolsen99

sour_grapes said:


> Bkisel, a dirty martini has some of the brine from the olive jar in it; I _assume_ that is what rolsen meant.



Sour grapes is correct, love it!


----------



## Elmer

Mmmmm Mmmm good!





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Julie

2012 Elderberry Blush, oh is this good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Some Brooklyn Brew Shop Bourbon Dubbel, followed by MM Rennaisance Aussie Chardonnay.


----------



## nucjd

2004 Jordan Cabernet with a medium rare filet shared with my wife. Life could not get much better.


----------



## sour_grapes

nucjd said:


> 2004 Jordan Cabernet with a medium rare filet shared with my wife. Life could not get much better.



Oh, my! Quite the splurge for tonight!   


As for me, I have had some 2006 7 Deadly Zins, then I mixed up another 5-bottle batch of my (soon-to-be) world famous Pan-American Meritage. Both were very, very pleasing.


----------



## nucjd

HA!!! Yeah Sourgrapes. I have 4 bottles of that in my cellar and two magnums so I was thinking given the vintage ( and the fact I have some reserves ) it was about time to pop the cork. It needed to be decanted and left for about 2 hours to really open up. I picked them up at a Jordan wine dinner a few years back and at the time I was impressed but not overly. The time has created magic with that vintage.


----------



## nucjd

BTW sour grapes. Have you tried Chateau Montelena Zin? I am on the pre release list and I get about a case a year and I have been astounded by how good it is for the price point. My wife ( who is a super taster and very tough to please ) LOVES it.


----------



## sour_grapes

nucjd said:


> BTW sour grapes. Have you tried Chateau Montelena Zin? I am on the pre release list and I get about a case a year and I have been astounded by how good it is for the price point. My wife ( who is a super taster and very tough to please ) LOVES it.



Um, no, I haven't. I pretty much have a hard time conceiving ever getting a chance to taste anything from Chateau Montelena! Hope I am wrong!


----------



## GreginND

PLUS for Chat. Montelena zin. It's very good. We can get it around here, so you bold be able to find it, Paul. I'm getting some for our AWS zin tasting next month.


----------



## ibglowin

Even I can find the Zin, the Estate Cab and the regular Cab locally. Still have an 02' Estate Cab in the Cellar. The CM Zin I had was pretty good but for the greenbacks I think you can find far better wine for less from Seghesio


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, sorry to have misled you. I wasn't talking about the availability, but the do$h needed to fund such an expenditure!


----------



## Kraffty

We had a surprise last night, Lori came home with a $4.00 bottle of red from Big Lots saying she liked the bottle and thought we could use it for cooking. It was a 2008 Tannat/Syrah blend from Tanterra in Uraguay. Just for giggles I opened it up to taste and thought it was kind of tasty and we ended up finishing the bottle while making dinner. I googled it up this morning to find it listed as a good medal winner here in Los Angeles and lots of reviews and scores in the 88 to 91 range. I'm heading back to Big Lots after work to pick up any and all they have left. Might even try a few different stores.
Mike


----------



## NoobVinter

Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## byathread

Kraffty said:


> We had a surprise last night, Lori came home with a $4.00 bottle of red from Big Lots saying she liked the bottle and thought we could use it for cooking. It was a 2008 Tannat/Syrah blend from Tanterra in Uraguay. Just for giggles I opened it up to taste and thought it was kind of tasty and we ended up finishing the bottle while making dinner. I googled it up this morning to find it listed as a good medal winner here in Los Angeles and lots of reviews and scores in the 88 to 91 range. I'm heading back to Big Lots after work to pick up any and all they have left. Might even try a few different stores.
> Mike



Tannat is an interesting grape. Its supposed to be Uruguay's signature red. And for that price buy a few cases!


----------



## Boatboy24

Not much more than melon on the nose. But tasting; I get melon, stone fruit (peaches mostly) and a crisp acidity that is definitely there, but still allows the fruit to shine. There is a hint of citrus on the finish. I didn't get the floral notes that the label claims are there, but this is a very good wine that I'll buy more of. I recommend.


----------



## Boatboy24

We were at my parents' place yesterday and Dad broke out a bottle of 2006 Pride Merlot in honor of my BDay.


----------



## Elmer

Wife grabbed this for me, yet another reason I love her dearly....




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## spaniel

2012 Spaniel Cellars Cayuga White (Free Run). That vintage I ran an experiment of free run vs pressed vs re-pressed grapes. The pressed won a bronze at the Indy wine competition, I sent the wrong one in as the free run proved to be the best of the lot. 

As a result of the ~100 year winter we just had I'm about to take a chainsaw to these vines and regrow them from the root. So a bit of nostalgia is in order. 2013 was a yeast test on the same batch of juice from these vines. More later but the results were very interesting. Too bad it will be a couple years before I have the grapes to act on it.


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Orin Swift "Abstract" Talk about Jammy! Loads of red fruit, perfect oak, smooth as silk tannins. Went very well with the Pulled Pork and Baby Backs!


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 CA Grand Red. Coming along nicely.


----------



## GreginND

A most excellent quaff from Cotes Catalanes made from 100% grenache.


----------



## Boatboy24

Leftovers from my WE Grenache Rose bottling this morning. Lot's of great strawberry aromas and flavors up front. Well balanced acid. A little sorbate/kit taste, but that will fade in time. I'm sure that by mid summer it will be quite good, and by next summer, outstanding.


----------



## Julie

2011 ElderCherry. I have not had this close to six months. I totally forgot how good this is. I made a cherry wine and added the elderberries from the elderberry wine that I was also making. Great color, mouthfeel is very full, nice crisp finish. You get a nice cherry taste that finishes with an elderberry taste. I'm likin it!


----------



## sour_grapes

On a whim, I opened a bottle of CC Sterling Merlot, my very first kit. It is not quite yet a year old, and has not been very good on previous samplings. It is really starting to come around, though! Quite passable already. I am encouraged.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> On a whim, I opened a bottle of CC Sterling Merlot, my very first kit. It is not quite yet a year old, and has not been very good on previous samplings. It is really starting to come around, though! Quite passable already. I am encouraged.



That was one of my early kits. My sentiments were pretty close to yours. Passable, but a little disappointing. I opened one about two weeks ago. Nearly two years old, it's now tasting like Merlot. And an OK one at that.


----------



## cimbaliw

WE Selection series Malbec. No tweaks. Pitched 2/27, bottled 4/24. This is a surveillance check of a wine that has been solid from the start. I suspect in 12 months it will be a favorite. In retrospect I probably should have added about 1/4t of Tannin Riche. Regardless at a production cost of $4.00/ bottle, I ain't complainin'!


----------



## cmason1957

I am having a glass from the leftover of a blackberry port I made this past year. It is really tasty. I can't wait for it to get some age on it.


----------



## sour_grapes

cimbaliw said:


> WE Selection series Malbec. No tweaks. Pitched 2/27, bottled 4/24. This is a surveillance check of a wine that has been solid from the start. I suspect in 12 months it will be a favorite. In retrospect I probably should have added about 1/4t of Tannin Riche. Regardless at a production cost of $4.00/ bottle, I ain't complainin'!



The WE Argentine Malbec was my first "real" WE kit (others had all been CC, except for a WE Mezza Luna). Pitched yeast on the Malbec in 12/14/2013, bottled 3/29/2014; tweaks were RP15 yeast, and 1.5 g Tannin Riche. Anyway, I thought it was fantastic at bottling. I suspect you are correct about it being a future fave!

I have since purchased a CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec (to compare), and I have decided to do a bunch of WE kits, again, for general comparison purposes.


----------



## cimbaliw

I'm with you Paul. I've done a bella luva malbec juice bucket to compare. I did add 10oz raisins during secondary + 4T oak powder tannins. It won't be a fair comparison but I hope I'll be savvy enough to account for the tweaks come tasting time.

Bill C.


----------



## ibglowin

Went to some good friends house last night for a very special dinner and a Châteauneuf-du-Pape tasting/pairing! Quite the event. They are leaving for a 2 week trip to France soon and will be combining some business travel meetings with Holiday travel that will include the Châteauneuf-du-Pape AOC. Started out with Hors d'oeuvres of various cheeses, prosciutto, olives with a bottle of Prosecco. Then on to the salad course. This was followed up with the main course of beef bourguignon served over polenta with ratatouille on the side. We had 3 bottles of Châteauneuf-du-Pape to taste first before the main course and then with the main course. One was a 97pt Wine Spectator wine! Highest scoring wine I have tasted to date. The other two were both 92pt Wine Spectator wines. All were very young (2010) and had many years of life in them. I actually preferred one of the 92pt wines over the 97pt wine but they were ALL amazing! LOL

Dessert was something special as well. A lovely fresh berry fruit tart served with another amazing wine, this time a 2000 Chateau Dereszla Tokaji (Hungarian dessert wine) that scored 95pts Wine Spectator. 

Posting a pic of the Hungarian wine for you JohnT!


----------



## byathread

I'm not a big dessert wine guy, but tasted a Hungarian Tokaji Azsu wine in the mid-2000s that was very memorable. In the midst of a mead-making frenzy at the time I promptly made my attempt at a Tokaji-like mead. Used a combination of orange blossom honey, muscat concentrate and white raisins. While no famous Hungarian wine it was quite a hit and, despite my patient nature, didn't manage to save any bottles past a couple years (though it was only a 3 gal batch).


----------



## GreginND

I have had that Tokaji before. I may even have a bottle left in my cellar. It was excellent.


----------



## ibglowin

Here is the 97pt WS Châteauneuf-du-Pape. Actually not a bad price for such a high scoring wine! LOL






As you can see by the tasting notes, it was just a baby………

*DOMAINE DE BEAURENARD
Châteauneuf-du-Pape Boisrenard 2010
Score: 97
Release Price: $70
Country: France
Region: Southern Rhône
Issue: Nov 15, 2012

Contains some exotic fruit—blueberry paste, boysenberry and raspberry confiture, and pastis-soaked currant—but it's a brick house too, with Turkish coffee, bittersweet chocolate and lots of singed wood spice notes fanning out on the finish. A great spine allows the elements to echo through the finish without faltering. Best from 2015 through 2030. 750 cases made. –JM*


----------



## toddrod

Muscadine, wether it be red, white or a blend, in my glass pretty much every night.


----------



## sour_grapes

It's 5:30 AM and I am enjoying a glass of my "Pan-American Meritage.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> It's 5:30 AM and I am enjoying a glass of my "Pan-American Meritage.



Allright Paul!


----------



## tonyt

As some on you might know I am in the Tea and coffee business. So I'm doing a bit of "research". Rum-Chata (Rum & Horchata liqueur) and Illy Cafe' Espresso shot. Shaken with ice or frothed and layered hot.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> It's 5:30 AM and I am enjoying a glass of my "Pan-American Meritage.
> 
> 
> 
> Boatboy24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allright Paul!
Click to expand...



Well, sad to say, it was only because I pulled the night shift on a long experiment. Not so bad, though: we have enough people that we only have to do 12 hour shifts, instead of 18.


----------



## Boatboy24

Neighbors called and said "let's get Chinese". To go with it, we had some sparkling wine, some Eclipse Sauv Blanc, and some of my recently bottled Grenache Rose.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just did some barrel tasting/topping up of the 2013 Chilean Malbec and the CC Showcase Yakima Syrah. Both will come out of their respective barrels in the next month. Both are very good and I'm looking forward tho this fall/early winter when I'll be ready to start really enjoying them.


----------



## reefman

New restaurant just opened up in town, right on the water. So the best I could do was a glass of Beringer White Zin.


----------



## ibglowin

Poped a cork on a bottle of my 2011 "Cabello Muerto" blend made from fresh grapes from Lodi, CA. Mostly Cab Sauv and a few other players. Been in the bottle almost a year now. Boquet is very nice, very nice oak, lots of dark fruits. Taste is coming around but oh those tannins! They are still pretty harsh at the moment. I opened another bottle a few weeks ago of a different blend from this vintage and drank it over three nights. All I can say is wow, each night it got better and better as the tannins softened with more and more air. Nice finish on this wine. Just needs more time to soften and integrate.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Poped a cork on a bottle of my 2011 "Cabello Muerto" blend made from fresh grapes from Lodi, CA.
> ...
> Just needs more time to soften and integrate.



Yeah, when it is aged, you will be able to take a satisfying sip, lean back and say "Yep, you just can't beat a Dead Horse"!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, I tell you, the "real one" is pretty effing awesome!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> LOL, I tell you, the "real one" is pretty effing awesome!



Gosh, I wish I knew about them and went to their tasting room when I was temporarily living there (for Mike: @PNNL) a few years ago.


----------



## ibglowin

Powerful stuff he makes. They need a couple of years in the cellar before they become approachable! Sounds like you need to go back to the PNW!


----------



## Gwand

I dusted rainbow trout in coconut flour and pan fried in coconut oil. I opened a bottle of my peach wine to accompany the fish. It was a nice Pairing.


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight I'm relaxing to a 2013 Concord that was bottled last night. Quite tasty...


----------



## sour_grapes

A Louis Martini Cab to go with a grilled ribeye. Sadly, I just delivered a perfectly grilled meal of Vidalia onions, Yukon Gold potatoes, asparagus, ribeye, and (non-grilled :^) salad, and an important phone call came in for SWMBO. Therefore, the meal will be served at room temperature!


----------



## ibglowin

Had a bottle of my Eclipse Riesling tonight with dinner of "Southwestern Chicken with Lime". This wine is about 6 months old now. PnP and the wine just knocks you over with a lovely bouquet of peach, melon, mango and grapefruit as well as a wonderful crisp acidity on the tongue…….

Unfortunately the crisp acidity seems to last about 15 minutes….. 

After that it still has the bouquet but no finish, just flat as a board on the pallet. No staying power.

Consume quickly. I will probably go back to CC Showcase Riesling for my next round.


----------



## jojabri

Tomato Juice... I plead the fifth.


----------



## vernsgal

okay I have to come clean and admit I'm drinking...store bought! and a cheap one at that.lol. Jackson Triggs Cab Sauv.


----------



## GreginND

Here's what will be in my glass tonight. Yes, all of them. Our American Wine Society chapter is having a zin tasting.


----------



## ibglowin

I predict a one two finish between the Ridge and the Seghesio……. Sounds like fun either way!


----------



## GreginND

The Lytton Springs is a favorite of mine. And Seghesio is solid. I haven't tried the Ravenswood Belloni before. Looking forward to trying that. Also, the Deaver Vineyard Terra d'Oro is supposed to be really nice. I used to love the Rombauer's from the early 90's but now they are so over ripe and jammy that they could pass for desert wines. There are some who really love that. But I like the more balanced food friendly black peppery sins.

The last two are Michael David wines. Earthquake from vines planted in 1908 (The great SF earthquake) and Rage. They are supposed to be big boys. We'll see.

I wanted to include some from Turley and Karly but I couldn't source any in time.


----------



## Gwand

GreginND said:


> The Lytton Springs is a favorite of mine. And Seghesio is solid. I haven't tried the Ravenswood Belloni before. Looking forward to trying that. Also, the Deaver Vineyard Terra d'Oro is supposed to be really nice. I used to love the Rombauer's from the early 90's but now they are so over ripe and jammy that they could pass for desert wines. There are some who really love that. But I like the more balanced food friendly black peppery sins.
> 
> The last two are Michael David wines. Earthquake from vines planted in 1908 (The great SF earthquake) and Rage. They are supposed to be big boys. We'll see.
> 
> I wanted to include some from Turley and Karly but I couldn't source any in time.



Ridge Lytton Spring is always a favorite for us. Have fun. Find a designated driver.


----------



## Elmer

Fishbowl

6 oz vodka
6 oz cocanut rum
4 oz peach schnapps
4 oz uv blue vodka
Sprite
Some nerds & Swedish fish

Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

Fishbowl -- That is hilarious!


----------



## GreginND

Yes, the Lytton Springs did well but it needs another year or two. The top two wines this evening were the Terra d'Oro Deaver Vineyard and the Ravenswood Belloni Vineyard. Both excellent wines. Rage was pretty popular. 

The Seghesio was solid but I think it got lost among the other players tonight. It is best with food on its own. In a tasting like this it was a bit overshadowed because it is more elegant and refined than the others. It also needs more time and this bottle may be in a sleeping phase.


----------



## ibglowin

Were these all 2011's? That was a tough/horrible year for grapes in CA.


----------



## GreginND

We had a mix of 2010, 2011 and 2012 zins. Here's a link to the PDF with zinfandel information and the wine list: http://greginnd.com/rrvaws/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/2014-zininfo.pdf


----------



## Boatboy24

MM Renaissance Aussie Chard. I over oaked it, but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> We had a mix of 2010, 2011 and 2012 zins. Here's a link to the PDF with zinfandel information and the wine list: http://greginnd.com/rrvaws/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/2014-zininfo.pdf



Greg, 

You didn't mention how the Brazin did. I'm curious to know what people thought. I can get that here for about $12 and I think it's a good value at that price. 

You had a nice wide range of price/quality.


----------



## GreginND

Folks really liked the Brazin. It was not over the top but had really nice cherry and blackberry fruit. It exceeded expectations. $17 here but we can find it a little cheaper now and then.


----------



## sour_grapes

Greg, this may mark me as an amateur, but my "house red" is 7 Deadly Zins. Assuming you have had it enough to be familiar, how would you say it compares to that impressive lineup you had the other night?


----------



## GreginND

Funny you would ask. We brought out a couple bottles of the 7 deadly sins at the end of the night (as if we didn't have enough wine). It is also a Michael David wine, the same producer as the earthquake and the rage. For the price it's a really good value and a fine quaff. None was left at the end. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Elmer

Had a glass Pinot Noir with dinner,
Then a glass of Raspberry/Blue berry (super chilled) for dessert, while binge watching Fringe!


----------



## vernsgal

I'm having a "few" Cab Sauv."s. Store bought and cheap at that, I have to admit


----------



## ffemt128

2013 Seyval Blanc


----------



## Julie

Having a 2012 Elderberry, this has got to be my favorite fruit wine


----------



## REDRUM

Cabernet Sauvignon from the Southern Flinders Ranges. A bit young but very enjoyable nevertheless!


----------



## Boatboy24

RJS En Primeur Amarone. A year old and still a little harsh. But that isn't stopping me.


----------



## Logwerx

Mine is a 2011 Valiant. Seems to be getting better every year, should be great by 2050.


----------



## sour_grapes

A Willamette Valley Pinot, but the name of Samuel Robert Winery. I got it from WTSO; supposedly, it is a $50 wine (that I got for about $15). I did not like it as well as the $5 Rex Goliath that had open for topping off my WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir. It was advertised as being in "a lighter style," and boy was it ever. It was thin and very light in color, with not a lot of flavor.


----------



## cmason1957

A wonderful Primitivo from A California winery called Brutacoa. We received a case and a half from them today, along with some Quadriga and Dolcetta. Oh so very tasty. And if anyone cares, they have $0.01 shipping here for a bit. I have no connection to the winery, just love the wine. Mendocino County right on the Russian River.


----------



## Julie

2012 California Cabernet Sauvignon, I tried this 6 months ago and was very disappointed in the mouthfeel and flavor, it was very thin and lacking a lot of flavor. I opened a bottle today and this wine just fills my mouth, very close to chewy, I really like a nice thick wine. Black current flavor comes thru very strong with a nice faint flavor of green peppers, eucalyptus and mint.


----------



## sour_grapes

Cline Viognier. Went well with grilled shrimp and salad.


----------



## ibglowin

Dinner party on the patio last night. Perfect weather. Smoked 2 port butts and 2 racks of baby backs. Popped the corks on two (actually 3) really good bottles of wine. 07' Sequel Syrah and an 07 Sparkman Ruby Leigh (Bordeaux blend)












Both are from WA State and both were flat out amazing. WA State is making some killer wines these days.

The 3rd bottle was one of my own. I opened a bottle of my '11 El Bueno y El Malo y El Feo which is a blend of my left overs. Malbec, Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. For such a weird blend this wine turned out really good. 

Good friends, good food and good wine!


----------



## GreginND

Ooh, I love sparkman. I have a bottle of the Darkness syrah just waiting for the right time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> The 3rd bottle was one of my own. I opened a bottle of my '11 El Bueno y El Malo y El Feo which is a blend of my left overs. Malbec, Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. For such a weird blend this wine turned out really good.



What's weird? That is just your typical Bordeaux blend, right?   

I was joking, but I suppose 300 years ago, it may well have been typical.


----------



## ibglowin

I think the Syrah actually went a little better with the BBQ than the Bordeaux blend but it was a tough call! 




GreginND said:


> Ooh, I love sparkman. I have a bottle of the Darkness syrah just waiting for the right time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## byathread

Finally opened my first 750ml of my first white, CC Sterling Pinot Grigio at about 7.5 months old. It is quite nice now, with loads of citrus (and not a lot else), not amazing, but on par with a $5-8 bottle I'd say, which is good enough considering it cost $2.75/bottle. (And happily, it didn't fall apart by the next day when I finished it!)

Now if only my Mezza Luna Red would come around. Will probably stick to higher end reds as (so far for me) the high end kits are pleasant earlier than the low-ends.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm enjoying a Tincho. It's "New Age", served over ice, with a lime wedge. New Age is a 10% Sauv Blanc, 90% Torrontes that is very slightly sweet and a touch sparkling. Very refreshing.


----------



## cimbaliw

WE Selection Series Borolo, followed the directions to the letter. It's just delightful.


----------



## Gwand

I'm at a meeting in Seattle. I am back in my hotel room after a long day and just ordered a glass of a 2011 Erath Pinot Noir. Very nice.


----------



## Boatboy24

They brought a glass of wine to your room?


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> They brought a glass of wine to your room?



Along with a Vietnamese ham sandwich on a baguette.


----------



## sour_grapes

Menage a Trois Zinfandel. If I recall correctly, Menage a Trois's wines were originally a blend of three grapes. Then they had single-varietal wines with grapes sourced from three different regions. This one is 100% Lodi, so I guess they no longer feel the need to justify the "Menage a Trois" labeling!

(By the way, for the curious, _menage a trois_ simply means _household of three_ in French. The more licentious meaning is only implied.)


----------



## peaches9324

having a glass of my tweaked cabernet its pretty good if I do say myself, haven't bottled it yet I racked it into a smaller carboy and drinking what is left over


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Dinner party on the patio last night. Perfect weather. Smoked 2 port butts and 2 racks of baby backs. Popped the corks on two (actually 3) really good bottles of wine. 07' Sequel Syrah and an 07 Sparkman Ruby Leigh (Bordeaux blend)



Is that a Reidel decanter? I have the same one.


----------



## bchilders

I capped off last night with a glass of my Gala Apple wine. It took third place this weekend at a local amateur winemakers show in the fruit wine category.


----------



## reefman

Skeeter Pee (again) I love this stuff almost as much as Muscadine!


----------



## ibglowin

Enjoying a bottle of 2011 CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah with some of the left over pulled pork. Dang for a kit wine this wine rocks, too bad they discontinued it. 

WA state grows some great Syrah that goes great with BBQ!

Down to about 10 bottles of this one……


----------



## ibglowin

That was an image I found on the Google. I have 3 decanters valued from about $20 up to……. well more than I want to admit……. 

My "duck decanter" is probably my favorite!








Boatboy24 said:


> Is that a Reidel decanter? I have the same one.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Enjoying a bottle of 2011 CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah with some of the left over pulled pork. Dang for a kit wine this wine rocks, too bad they discontinued it.
> 
> WA state grows some great Syrah that goes great with BBQ!
> 
> Down to about 10 bottles of this one……



Excellent. I snagged one in December. It'll be emerging from Vadai #2 in a few weeks. 

Last night I opened a split of my WE Eclipse Barolo. Very young - 9 months, but progressing very well. Really enjoyable and much better than it's age would indicate.


----------



## Elmer

1st day I summer (wife's last day of school & I have every Friday off until sept)
It is 4 pm and I have spent the last 3 hours in my pool and drank 3/4 of my 1st bottle of sp for the season (a year old bottle Skeeter Pee)


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Started with a Saranac white IPA. Now switching to Eclipse Sauv Blanc.


----------



## Julie

Elmer said:


> 1st day I summer (wife's last day of school & I have every Friday off until sept)
> It is 4 pm and I have spent the last 3 hours in my pool and drank 3/4 of my 1st bottle of sp for the season (a year old bottle Skeeter Pee)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Lol, I have every Friday off until Sept also, I love it, and we just got out of our pool!


----------



## roger80465

I have every Friday off, period. (Until some bozo screws with the schedule ....again)

I have a wonderful glass of RM Cab. It's about 18 months old and starting to come into its own. May have to make another one before Cellar Craft goes away (he said speculatively)


----------



## ibglowin

Sipping on a bottle of 09' Rock Meadow Cellars "Satisfaction". A "right bank" Bordeaux blend predominately of Merlot. Sadly this boutique winery just liquidated there entire stock and have shut down after only 6 years. It was formed by 5 couples whose husbands were mostly all "Microsoft Millionaires" on the outskirts of Seattle, WA. Too many cooks in the kitchen probably with different ideas. The wine was always excellent. Not cheap really averaging around $25 a bottle but their Merlot was always jaw dropping like it could stand up to any Cab Sauv. Amazing stuff. Down to only about 5 bottles of 09 stuff left in the Cellar……


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> .... Down to only about 5 bottles of 09 stuff left in the Cellar……



Say no more. I'll be there in a few hours. We don't want those bottles to go stale or anything!


----------



## Boatboy24

Went through a few bottles of Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc with some of the neighbors last night. It really is quite good and I've yet to serve it to anyone who didn't agree. If you're looking for a white wine kit to make, I highly recommend this one.


----------



## ibglowin

How old is yours now Jim? Mine is still a baby at around 6 months I think but taste pretty darn amazing as it is. Can't wait to get a few more months of bottle age on this one and for sure this is gonna be one I keep in stock as long as the juice keeps coming from NZ.


----------



## tonyt

I plan to do a compare and contrast on Mosti Renaissance Montepulciano vs WE International Montepulciano. it's time to start another and need to decide which brand I want to do. Fixin to fire up the Primo ceramic grill for some reverse-sear action on a Tri Tip roast to go with the wine.


----------



## ibglowin

What time is dinner! 



tonyt said:


> Fixin to fire up the Primo ceramic grill for some reverse-sear action on a Tri Tip roast to go with the wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> How old is yours now Jim? Mine is still a baby at around 6 months I think but taste pretty darn amazing as it is. Can't wait to get a few more months of bottle age on this one and for sure this is gonna be one I keep in stock as long as the juice keeps coming from NZ.



Pitched 2/10/13, so I'm a little shy of 17 months. It really started to shine at 10-12 months, in my opinion.


----------



## sour_grapes

You may not believe this combo.

Started out with a couple bottles of Dragon Blood.

With our dinner of pork spare ribs, moved on to a 1986 St. Emillion Grand Cru (Chateau Canon-la-Gaffeliere).

Finished with a 1987 Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon (Saint Morillon, from Maipo). Yes, a cheap Chilean from 1987.

Ya gotta love friends with deep wine cellars!! 

Both of the 198x's wines were past their prime, but both were lovely. Believe it or not, if forced to choose, I would take the cheap Chilean over the Grand Cru.


----------



## byathread

A first glass of my wild plum mead from this fall. Still really young but quite nice. The wild plums I picked were both very tart, very tannic and very intensely flavored like apricot/mango/tangerine. I used a combination of my fall wildflower honey (which was medium-dark and spicy) and orange blossom honey. Very "mango". Some floral tones are starting to come out too. Will open the next bottle on its birthday in a few months.


----------



## JohnT

Getting together with a buddy of mine to share a bottle of Opus One (1996). He also has a stash of great cigars (but will only flame up after the Opus One is gone).


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I was hoping you were not going to sip and smoke that wine with a cigar!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Getting together with a buddy of mine to share a bottle of Opus One (1996). He also has a stash of great cigars (but will only flame up after the Opus One is gone).



Just a typical Wednesday night, eh?


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 CA Grand Red. Dayum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Mom and Dad just got back from a 2+ week vacation the other day, so I stopped by to see them on my way home from work. We enjoyed an Orin Swift 2011 'Abstract'. Very good, but could use a little more time in the bottle.


----------



## ibglowin

Opened a bottle of 2012 LR WE Red Mountain Meritage. This stuff has gotten good possibly even dare I say great………

I tweaked the shat out of it and it was not my favorite at 12 mo but now at almost 30mo it has settled in very nicely.

I may have to send a few bottles in and see how it does in competition. 

Oh and it went very well with angus hot dogs with chili, onions and grated manchego cheese on top!


----------



## sour_grapes

I am enjoying a Tinta de Toro (which is another name for Tempranillo) called Tardencuba. This is from the Toro D.O. I got it for a small price from WTSO. It is nice and purple, but, oh boy, it is tannic!


----------



## Hokapsig

Drinking a Wylie winery 2011 Elderberry. Julie did a great job with this one. Great mouthfeel, beautiful color and a taste that hits the tongue and lets you know that elderberry is in the bottle. It almost smells like a hint of chocolate on the nose....


----------



## cmason1957

I am drinking am Elderberry my wife and I just bottled. Oh my goodness, I have her the glass without telling her what was in it. She thought it was a wine from one of the wineries we frequent. I'll take that as a it is pretty durn good.


----------



## vernsgal

I'm drinking my 1st blueberry wine. It didn't turn out bad for first shot. It's at 13 months now. I did jswordy's recipe.


----------



## ibglowin

A moment of silence for last nights fallen soldiers please. 07' Gorman Bully, 08' Sparkman Ruckus, 09' Bookwalter Antithesis……… Decanted all for 45 mins. Served with grilled Tri-tip cooked over Pecan wood. Potatoes au-gratin, Haricots Verts (green beans) with Pancetta, Summer salad with Summer fruits and vegetables.


----------



## GreginND

What did you think if the bully? I have some in my cellar I haven't tried yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

The Bully was voted the best wine over all and best with the Tri-tip. Amazing wine from start to last glass. The Ruckus was amazing on its own but didn't seem to hold up well with the Tri-tip. On its own it was mesmerizing in the glass. Aromatically drawing you in and keeping you there. It did not disappoint either and was highest scoring wine of the night (WS). The Antithesis was excellent also and paired very well with the meal but could not stand up next to the Bully. I have been holding these for several years now and they were easily worth the wait. Very fun evening and you are in for a treat with the Bully. FYI this wine is "unfined and unfiltered" and actually had quite a bit of sediment and even a few crushed pieces of grape skin in the bottle!


----------



## Gwand

I brought my wine expert eclipse Pinot Gris and Savignon Blanc to a Fourth of July dinner yesterday. People enjoyed both bottles. These are the two first white wines I made.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sampling some WE LE Grenache Rose to see if it's worthy of bringing to the beach later this month. Too early to tell. I think I need another glass to begin the judging process.


----------



## jojabri

Inherited a 2001 Santa Ema carmenere. Very niiiiice!


----------



## Elmer

Hot Dirty & Salty!
Which is grey goose vodka, Tabasco, olive juice, green olives filled with creame cheese!





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND

Elmer, we're on the same page. I like Absolut and very dirty. This was not dirty enough for me. I'll have to try the tabasco next time. Sounds great.


----------



## Elmer

2013 rj spag super Tuscan.
Aged a Month in oak barrel.
It is good, good, good.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND

I am rather enjoying a Blueberry Dragon's Blood tonight. This stuff is addictive - even for wine snobs like myself.


----------



## sour_grapes

Bogle Merlot. I wanted something very simple-yet-delicious, and Bogle delivers!


----------



## bkisel

A glass of RJS VdV Pinot Noir kit wine ($75.00 from LHBS). 6 gallon batch was back sweetened with 2 cups of sugar and bottled last December. Easily equates to a $10.00 store bought bottle. [Technically last night as I'm posting this Thursday morning.]


----------



## Elmer

2014 we select Brunello. Barrel aged for a month. Still in carboy with Hungarian oak cubes (carboy and a few bottles for storage)
Had to top up and had to drink the rest.
I thought it was to oaky at first, but it is darn near perfect.
Can't wait to taste it after it has aged for a good while





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

A bottle from the second of my two batches of Red Mountain Trio - a 2012 CC Limited Release. It's 18 months old now and really getting good. Oak is still a little strong, but it is just about where it needs to be.


----------



## beano

Tonight my red solo cup contains my homemade Cranberry Port. I made this from 4 16 oz. cans of whole berry cranberry sauce and 1.50 gallons of cranberry juice. Brown and white sugar to SG of 1.145. It stopped ferminting at 1.013. About 17% by my calculater. Flavored vodka to 22%. It is slightly dry, sweet but not too much so with a nice tart flavor. My first port!! I did good Ya'll.

Joe


----------



## cooldood

Guinness
I know this is wine talk but it takes a long time to fill the pipe line so I am looking for a mor instant gratification


----------



## Hokapsig

sampling a bottle of our own Catawba. One bottle down, maybe opening another....


----------



## GreginND

2011 Liberty School merlot. I remember now why I bought this bottle.


----------



## jojabri

beano said:


> Tonight my red solo cup contains my homemade Cranberry Port. I made this from 4 16 oz. cans of whole berry cranberry sauce and 1.50 gallons of cranberry juice. Brown and white sugar to SG of 1.145. It stopped ferminting at 1.013. About 17% by my calculater. Flavored vodka to 22%. It is slightly dry, sweet but not too much so with a nice tart flavor. My first port!! I did good Ya'll.
> 
> Joe



I can't pass up singing 'Red Solo Cup, I fill you up, procede to party!'

Thou art braver than I, I still haven't tried a port. I'm to scurrrrred.


----------



## reefman

SeaGlass Riesling last night. Not too bad.


----------



## ibglowin

Fired up the Kettle Pizza Oven last night. Started with a '10 H3 Les Chevaux (Columbia Crest) with the Pizza and then popped a cork on my '11 El Disidente' made from fresh grapes from Lodi, CA. This is predominantly Merlot blend with a few other friends to round it out. 1 year in the bottle and almost three years old. Wow, just wow. I tell you no kit can ever come close to this stuff. It takes awhile but so worth the wait.


----------



## Boatboy24

2010 Greg Norman Shiraz Cabernet. Quite a bit dry and much less fruity then I expected. A very nice wine, with nice tannins and good body.


----------



## GreginND

After working on my H-braces in 95 degrees, a cool refreshing fizzy rosé was just the thing I was looking forward to. As you can see this one is past it's prime. It was brown and oxidized but still fizzy and drinkable. After that light brown fizzy wine I needed something with a little more meat!


----------



## Boatboy24

Hot here today. Enjoying a few _Tinchos_.

http://1happywineguy.blogspot.com/2011/07/new-age-white-winewhats-skinny.html


----------



## beano

Hot here in NC today too, 95 degrees + humidity. Gotta love the south, right?
Some freshly done Blue Blood (blueberry dragon blood) in my red Solo Cup tonight. Very enjoyable this evening! Hoping you all have a great rest of the day.

Joe


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I like the red solo cup !!


----------



## sour_grapes

Brandy, neat. It was that kind of day.


----------



## ffemt128

Currently enjoying a 2013 Chilean Malbec. Ive manaved to only open a few of thse so far since I want it to age. Very nice if I do say so.


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Barolo. Yummy.



ffemt128 said:


> Currently enjoying a 2013 Chilean Malbec. Ive manaved to only open a few of thse so far since I want it to age. Very nice if I do say so.



Juice bucket? I need to get mine bottled.


----------



## GreginND

A tart but rich 2012 Frontenac. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## REDRUM

2011 Dyson sangiovese, McLaren Vale.
Intense & rustic.. meaty cherries. mmmmmm.
Quiet night in with pasta and a movie.


----------



## Boatboy24

Renaissance Aussie Chardonnay. Barrel fermented and 11 months old. Really starting to come into its own.


----------



## heatherd

British Columbian pinot noir (kit). It has a nice oak flavor - which will be an interesting contrast to the Oregon Willamette valley kit I have in carboy.


----------



## Boatboy24

Leftovers. From last night's bottle of 2013 CA Grand Red and today's bottling of the 2013 Chilean Malbec.


----------



## reefman

Bald Head Red from Duplin.
Wife had a skeeter pee.


----------



## marly

chocolate orange port,fortified with a little something, 2 year old,very ,very tasty!!


----------



## Julie

2012 Elderberry, full flavor and great mouthfeel.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I have opened my last bottle of 2011 Red Raspberry. It is really good. I was pretty pleased with my restraint for saving it for 3 years.


----------



## ffemt128

Currently enjoying 2012 Red Muscadine...


----------



## Boatboy24

Sipping on what was left in the bottle of my 2013 Amador Gold Petit Sirah after I just topped up the barrel. Man! I can't wait for this one. Excellent already. It's my first all-grape batch and I think I got really lucky on this one.


----------



## ffemt128

Dup post....


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> 2012 Elderberry, full flavor and great mouthfeel.



Muscadine gone. Just opened a bottle of the 2012 Gold Medal Elderberry. It was made with 9 lbs per gallon. I haven't had this in 9 months. Wow, the flavor just keeps getting better and better...


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Muscadine gone, just opened a bottle of the 2012 Gold Medal Elderberry. Haven't had any in close to 9 months. It was made with approx 9 lbs per gallon. 1 case left.



And how is it? I'm thinking I need a bottle of that,


----------



## ffemt128

Posted 2x from phone..


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> And how is it? I'm thinking I need a bottle of that,



I can get you a bottle or 2. Still very full bodied and strong flavor. It has definately smoothed out over time.


----------



## pjd

2012 Chilean Carmanere, probably my best wine ever!


----------



## sour_grapes

A 2012 Pinotage called "Barista." It was, I am pretty sure, my first-ever Pinotage. I liked it! It was quite tasty and the notes of caramel and butterscotch were quite appealing!


----------



## Geronimo

A blend of Petit Verdot and Red Mountain Cab.... both about 18 months old.


----------



## jpike01

Moonshiner's Muscadine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Some 18 month old Dragon Blood. At 1 year, I thought it had peaked. Apparently, it had not. 

Speaking of "Apparently":

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz5TGN7eUcM[/ame]


----------



## Geronimo

That youtube is great. 10 million views and going strong


----------



## Boatboy24

Geronimo said:


> That youtube is great. 10 million views and going strong



Today, I saw a clip of his Good Morning America interview. Michael Strahan was interviewing him. He said "I know you - you used to be a New York Giant. I used to like the Giants, but then my Grandpa brainwashed me to like the Steelers."


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight it is a 2012 CC Sterling California Syrah. Tweaked with banana, dried blueberries and dried cherries in primary. It had a healthy dose of oak during bulk aging, along with Tancor Grand Cru and tellicherry peppercorns. It took quite a while to come around (and still is), but it is very complex and enjoyable.



Geronimo said:


> A blend of Petit Verdot and Red Mountain Cab.... both about 18 months old.



Was this individual glasses of each, or a blend you created? If a blend, can you share more details? Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Geronimo

Boatboy24 said:


> Was this individual glasses of each, or a blend you created? If a blend, can you share more details? Sounds intriguing.



It was a blend. I've been blending wines just to see what comes from it. I was watching something on TV about wine blending, and the expert said that almost every wine can be improved with blending. In this particular case, 2 goods made a better 

Last night I blended 2 blends. A 3 year old Chilean Trek and an 18 month old Melange a trois. The result was a very well rounded and fairly tasty wine, but a little too indistinct for my tastes. Apparently you can over blend.


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight after a long day working on the house, I'm enjoying a 2011 Noble Muscadine. Wonder if I can find any of the Oaked Muscadine?


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Tonight after a long day working on the house, I'm enjoying a 2011 Noble Muscadine. Wonder if I can find any of the Oaked Muscadine?



And how is this, lol, since it is a surprise fine?


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> And how is this, lol, since it is a surprise fine?


 
It's very good but I honestly think the 2012 is better.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did an impromptu Sauvignon Blanc round robin tonight. While we were trying to figure out what to do for dinner, I cracked an ~18 month old Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc. We eventually decided to go out, where I started with a 2012 Kim Crawford (New Zealand), followed by a Joel Gott from CA. Maybe it is cellar pallet, but the Eclipse was a clear winner in my book. The Kim Crawford was nothing but acid and mineral. Really no flavor or body at all, but very crisp. I've had it before and wasn't crazy about it, but wanted to try it after having sampled my own. The Joel Gott was pretty decent, actually. Pretty well balanced fruit and acid, but a little lacking in body and mouthfeel. I'd buy it again though, if it were decently priced. The Eclipse brings great body, mouthfeel and fruit, while delivering a mildly crisp finish. Ideally, I'd up that finish a bit, but it really is a very good wine. All in all, I think the Eclipse was the winner by a long shot.


----------



## sour_grapes

Cline Zinfandel. This was my former "house red," but was displaced a few years ago. Picked up a couple of bottles on sale, and it is very fine, very quaffable tonight!


----------



## ibglowin

Ever since Kim Crawford got bought out by some giant conglomerate they have turned out schlep and selling it with their name alone. No mas for me either.

I want to check the pH and TA on my Eclipse whites especially the Riesling. They both are fantastic right out of the bottle but they seem to fall flat by about 2/3 of the way through the bottle with a meal. Perhaps a little Tartaric is in order to crisp it up.



Boatboy24 said:


> Did an impromptu Sauvignon Blanc round robin tonight. While we were trying to figure out what to do for dinner, I cracked an ~18 month old Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc. We eventually decided to go out, where I started with a 2012 Kim Crawford (New Zealand), followed by a Joel Gott from CA. Maybe it is cellar pallet, but the Eclipse was a clear winner in my book. The Kim Crawford was nothing but acid and mineral. Really no flavor or body at all, but very crisp. I've had it before and wasn't crazy about it, but wanted to try it after having sampled my own. The Joel Gott was pretty decent, actually. Pretty well balanced fruit and acid, but a little lacking in body and mouthfeel. I'd buy it again though, if it were decently priced. The Eclipse brings great body, mouthfeel and fruit, while delivering a mildly crisp finish. Ideally, I'd up that finish a bit, but it really is a very good wine. All in all, I think the Eclipse was the winner by a long shot.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Ever since Kim Crawford got bought out by some giant conglomerate they have turned out schlep and selling it with their name alone. No mas for me either.
> 
> I want to check the pH and TA on my Eclipse whites especially the Riesling. They both are fantastic right out of the bottle but they seem to fall flat by about 2/3 of the way through the bottle with a meal. Perhaps a little Tartaric is in order to crisp it up.



I know Tartaric is the generally accepted acid to use for adjustments, but would you consider citric in this case? Would that add a citrus element to the "crispness"? I have some citric on hand - may have to do some bench trials.


----------



## cintipam

I read on Jack Kellers website that adding citric post fermentation will increase acid, but will also taste fake. I put that to the test with the only only only kit I ever made a few days back. Luna Bianca. It needed more zip so I added blend, which I believe was high on citric. I can identify the fake taste. The wine really needed it (I admit I really like high acid wines) but the fake taste is there all right. I'd go tartaric if I have to do it again post fermentation.

Pam in cinti


----------



## reefman

Octorara Red from Twin Brook Winery in Gap, PA.


----------



## rawatts

am drinking perry. had to make my own as not store carries it


----------



## ibglowin

There is plenty of citrus notes, it just falls flat on the tongue in 15min or so. Not sure if this is finally a difference between a kit white wine and a white wine made from fresh grapes but it definitely has no staying power as far as crispness. I will stick with tartaric if the pH is not already down in the 3.2 range.



Boatboy24 said:


> I know Tartaric is the generally accepted acid to use for adjustments, but would you consider citric in this case? Would that add a citrus element to the "crispness"? I have some citric on hand - may have to do some bench trials.


----------



## sour_grapes

2012 La Mer Pinot Noir (from Carneros). Simple yet lovely.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, and as of now, the CC Showcase Cab/Shiraz blend that I just bottled. (I am drinking the leftovers.) Maybe I am getting cellar palate, but this is pretty dang good already!


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight I'm enjoying a 2013 Bushy Run Winery Rioja. Nice full body, good oak flavor, very well rounded wine. I might even save a glass for tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, it's National Filet Mignon Day. So I grilled a ribeye.  And washed it down with Red Mountain Cabernet!


----------



## ffemt128

Just finished back sweetening the 2013 Elderberry. It was made with just ove 6 lbs per gallon. Not near a full bodied as the 2012 batch but very good and very drinkable. That's whats in my glass.


----------



## ffemt128

Elderberry Wine.


----------



## Julie

Nice Doug!


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, it looks wonderful!


----------



## Boatboy24

2012 Edna Valley Cabernet. Normally $14.99 at Safeway (which is 2 or 3 dollars more than it should be), but today it was buy one, get one for $0.10. I should have grabbed a case, but just got two.


----------



## wpt-me

Nothing as high class as some of you better vintners. A glass of 
blueberry pom made 5/14/13 from Northland 100% juice from 
Walmart.

Bill


----------



## Hokapsig

Julie said:


> And how is it? I'm thinking I need a bottle of that,


 
yo, Julie, back of the line. I got dibs on bottles of that....


Meanwhile, slurping on my own 2013 Isabella. Interesting taste and nice mouth feel....


----------



## sour_grapes

Francis Ford Coppola has evidently introduced a value line of blended wine called Coppola Rosso & Bianco. I picked up a bottle of "Coppola Rosso" for the evening. It is very pleasant plonk. It does not list the varietals on the bottle, but their website says 29% Zinfandel, 25% Syrah, 25% Petite Sirah, 21% Cabernet Sauvignon I was guessing it would be based on more of a high-yield grape (Grenache or the like). Not bad.


----------



## soccer0ww

Distraction from Pear Valley. Nice easy to drink red blend


----------



## Hokapsig

I must say that I make a damn fine Catawba. The wife and I have split 2 bottles this evening....


----------



## Boatboy24

Renaissance Aussie Chardonnay. Barrel fermented, just over a year old now. Getting really nice.


----------



## byathread

CC Sterling Pinot Grigio, born 9 months ago and finally ready. Very enjoyable and a fantastic deal for under $3/bottle! (I definitely see room in my repertoire for more whites in the Sterling line.) Tons of citrus, some peach, white flowers, red apple. Very good as an aperitif, good with food.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 "Purple Goddess" - my juice bucket/grape combo that is mostly Carmenere, with a little Malbec. Better and better every time I sample it. Still needs a little more time, but it is drinking pretty well already.


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight I am enjoying a 2012 Chambourcin that was back sweetened to 1.000 and has a 50/50 mix of American and French med toast oak. My wife didn't like it but I do..


----------



## reefman

Just finished a bottle of Sunset Blush from Fulkersons in the Finger Lakes region.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had to top off the Tempranillo-Garnacha barrel and I used some "Red Guitar". It is pretty decent, and I had about a glass left in the bottle after top up. I'm following that up with RJS En Primeur Amarone - only about 13 months old, but some members have been asking about Amarone kits. So in the interest of science, I thought I should test mine and provide some insight.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Eclipse Barolo.

If you like big, Italian red wines, make this.


----------



## bkisel

Bottled an RJS WS Cabernet Sauvignon after 3 months bulk aging and had ~500ml left over. Drinking a glass of the overage right now and am happy to find that it is showing a lot of promise. I'll pop the cork on a bottle about 3 months from now and am expecting some really good things from this wine as it matures.


----------



## geek

Jim,

You're really making me jealous.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## roger80465

bkisel said:


> Bottled an RJS WS Cabernet Sauvignon after 3 months bulk aging and had ~500ml left over. Drinking a glass of the overage right now and am happy to find that it is showing a lot of promise. I'll pop the cork on a bottle about 3 months from now and am expecting some really good things from this wine as it matures.



I made this a couple years ago and loved it. It seemed to reach a real peak at at about 2 years. Of course, it may have gotten better after that - if I had any left. I have made Red Mtn Cab the last couple years but I won't hesitate to make the WS Cab again.


----------



## Julie

2013 Edelweiss, lol, gave everyone else skeeter pee and I'm drinking Edelweiss. For only one year old, this stuff is great.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Jim,
> 
> You're really making me jealous....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Your Super Tuscan should be hitting it's stride by now...


----------



## geek

I haven't tried it for some time, it is not matured yet since I started it Dec 2013.

I am trying not to touch it after tasting your Super Tuscan at 18 months.....wow....what a great wine..!!
I am due to pay you back...


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## the_rayway

Cheeky Monkey Pinot Noir


----------



## Thig

My blackcurrant, still young, just made April 2014.


----------



## millwright01

EP Amarone. It only gets better........untill its all goneOnly 8 bottles left.


----------



## geek

millwright01 said:


> EP Amarone. It only gets better........untill its all goneOnly 8 bottles left.



Next time, make a double batch...
When did you start it? I have that one on the radar....


----------



## Boatboy24

Starting with the leftovers from yesterday's bottling of the CC Showcase Yakima Syrah. Once that's gone, I'm going to open either a 2013 CA Grand Red, or a very late 2012 CC LR Red Mountain Trio.


----------



## sour_grapes

A Cline Syrah. Never had their Syrah before. I rather like it. It was quite a good deal to boot, something like $9.


----------



## jojabri

A bit of DangerDaves own original DB (leftover from last nights' judging of the WMT Dragon Blood variant competition) is definitely hitting the spot after a long day of visiting with family and shopping.


----------



## zalai

I was treating myself on the weekend to this 2005 Brunello for my birthday . Finishing it tonight . I used the occasion to compare the Kenridge Founders Brunello style kit I made 1.5 years ago (discontinued ) . Mine is more fruit forward and not as dry and a little more oakier . The 2005 is more smother but not as a heavy body wine as I expected . Overall I am happy with my kit .


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GreginND

Enjoying a delightful cab franc tonight that I brought home from a terrific small producer in Washington. 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Tom_S

Last night I opened a bottle of my sweet red Concord from 2008. It aged beautifully. It was kind of strange to drink something older than my oldest child.


----------



## Geronimo

JohnT said:


> Getting together with a buddy of mine to share a bottle of Opus One (1996). He also has a stash of great cigars (but will only flame up after the Opus One is gone).



Wow, a $350 Napa Valley bottle of red. The 1997 is like $1,000 a bottle.


----------



## heatherd

I bottled my LE Grenache Rose tonight, so I am drinking the leftovers. I made it dry so it is quite nice. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## vernsgal

My blackberry wine. Pure blackberry.No water.No oaks.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> I bottled my LE Grenache Rose tonight, so I am drinking the leftovers. I made it dry so it is quite nice. Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin



I did the same with mine - put half the fpac into the primary. I'm liking it.

Last night, I had the leftovers from Friday's Red Mountain Cab. WOW, WOW, WOW! 21 months old now and I'm loving it. But the overnight rest in a half empty bottle proves it still needs a little more time. It was really good Friday, but it blew me away last night.


----------



## geek

21 months....
I'm trying to age a couple batches that far....


----------



## ibglowin

Grilled some Boneless Short Ribs yesterday marinated all day long in the Bibigo Marinade (Thank you for the tip Jim/Boatboy)! Asian Cole Slaw, Potato Salad. 

Here is the cool part. Pulled out a '12 Sleight of Hand Cellars "The Conjurer" I found at Costco for ~$22. Pretty good bottle of wine (Bordeaux Blend) for the money. I had a split left over from bottling all my '12 Blends made from fresh grapes from the Lodi AVA. I pulled the split with my version of Orin Swift "The Prisoner" which is a predominantly Zin wine with Cab Sauv, Syrah and Petit Syrah and brought it to the table as well. It was actually preferred by our dinner guest over the commercial bottle! 

I think these wines are gonna be good!


----------



## Hokapsig

after a very trying week at work (it was Whacking week), the wife and I enjoyed our own Steuben, Sweet Diamond, a Shurina Cellars Gewurtramminer, a Nicassio Winery Catawba and a Christian Clay White Swan Tavern.


----------



## Gwand

We bottled the wine from the WE Nero D'Avola with grape-skin kit awhile ago after one year bulk aging. I open a bottle tonight and was pleasantly surprised. Definitely as good as any store bought Nero in the $10-$18 range. Terrific with Southern Italian red sauce dishes.


----------



## GreginND

I keep saying I need to drink the aging bottles from my cellar before they get past their prime. Some probably are. This one - 2006 vintage - is not. It's smooth, aromatic with hints of black pepper (which I love) and vanilla spice, and definitely not past! I'm glad I opened it. I have one more bottle waiting that I need to drink soon as the tannin structure is nicely mellowed that I don't know if it will last much longer.


----------



## Boatboy24

Something new...


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Boatboy24 said:


> Something new...




So was a it good? We seen it and wondered about it. 


"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## Boatboy24

ShelleyDickison said:


> So was a it good? We seen it and wondered about it.
> 
> 
> "Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes



Better than I expected. It is insanely dark - hence one of the reasons for the name, I guess. Like it's cousin, Apothic Red, there is a hint of sweet, but not overly so. I didn't taste side by side, and it's been a while since I've had an Apothic Red. But going on memory, this is bolder, with stronger tannin and less sugar. Definitely a good buy - I think it was $10 or $11. 

I told a friend it is the wine equivalent of a big, chewy oatmeal stout. A meal in a bottle.


----------



## eblasmn9

Boatboy24 said:


> Had to top off the Tempranillo-Garnacha barrel and I used some "Red Guitar". It is pretty decent, and I had about a glass left in the bottle after top up. I'm following that up with RJS En Primeur Amarone - only about 13 months old, but some members have been asking about Amarone kits. So in the interest of science, I thought I should test mine and provide some insight.



I appreciate your sacrifice, Jim, in the name of science of course. I have a goal of making a different Amarone every year so I am interested in the En Primeur . After sampling my year and half old Cellar Craft Amarone, I might have to make the En Premeur and Showcase Amarone next year.


----------



## heatherd

My California Meritage, which is a kit that no longer is available.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## Elmer

2013 WE Selection Pinot Noir
Bulk aged with 3 oz of med toast hung cubes.

Bottled in July.
Mellowed out a lot in bottle.

It is fruity, slight smokey & excellent (especially served along with buffalo chicken pizza next to a fire in the fireplace)


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## toddrod

So far while I am cooking a jambalaya I have had Dragon's Blood, Tropical Daze, Blackberry Merlot, white muscadine and blackberry. All homemade by me


----------



## Boatboy24

toddrod said:


> So far while I am cooking a jambalaya I have had Dragon's Blood, Tropical Daze, Blackberry Merlot, white muscadine and blackberry. All homemade by me



Can you still cook after all that?


----------



## Boatboy24

A nice Valpolicella


----------



## byathread

Man, I miss creole and cajun cooking. I've had boudin on my mind all day!


----------



## the_rayway

Had my Cellar Craft Sterling Cab Sauv tonight with baked beans, buttered bread, fruit, cheese, and home made spicy pickles. Not fancy, but it works for me!


----------



## sour_grapes

Opened a 13-month-old Mezza Luna Red. Yay, it is coming around nicely! This is the very first wine that I have made that was enjoyable to drink. (Most are still too young.) Last time I checked one of the Mezza Luna's was about 6 months ago, and I was quite disappointed -- strong KT. I'd say this now compares nicely to a $7 or $8 bottle.


----------



## byathread

sour_grapes said:


> Opened a 13-month-old Mezza Luna Red. Yay, it is coming around nicely! This is the very first wine that I have made that was enjoyable to drink. (Most are still too young.) Last time I checked one of the Mezza Luna's was about 6 months ago, and I was quite disappointed -- strong KT. I'd say this now compares nicely to a $7 or $8 bottle.



Good to hear! My wines are young as well and I'm very unimpressed with my 10 month old MLR (early drinker my a$$!). Hoping it will turn a corner this winter. My CC Sterling Pinot Grigio is getting better and better though. I'd say it is on par with a good $10-12 bottle now at only 9 months old. Also, my 8 month old RJS BC Pinot Noir is ages ahead of the Mezza Luna (though still not quite ready).

A hobby that teaches a virtue. Patience.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 CA Grand Red from CC/Kenridge. Almost 18 months old now.


----------



## Hokapsig

Drinking our own Sweet Diamond (2013) then to a D&O Cellars Balckberry. We drank a split bottle of our Cinnamon Pear earlier this week for dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

We were out to dinner last night and I enjoyed some MacMurray Ranch Pinot. 

http://www.macmurrayranch.com/our-wines/our-portfolio/pinot-noir/russian-river-valley.html


----------



## tonyt

Wife's 60 birthday with 50 or 60 friends and relations. 2011 Amarone 2012 Rubio 2013 Valpolicella.


----------



## Hokapsig

Drinking a Rose Court Winery Blackberry Merlot and a B&L Winery Thunder in the Valley Red. But the night is still young.....


----------



## beano

Well, its not really tonight yet but its been a nice cool day here in the NC Sandhills. About 70 degrees and a drizziling rain. Last week we were in the 90's so its a welcome change.
In the late afternoon glass is some California Sweet Red Wine. A bit sweeter than I like, but, I got a deal at the local Dollor General. $3.00 a 1.5L bottle, discontinued. Got 2 bottles at this price today. Last month I got 4 bottles of the Sweet California White, also discontinued. Same price, same size. Good for drinking, topping off, and the 1.5L bottle.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I'm taking ibglowin's advice and trying the 2012 H3 (Horse Heaven Hills) Cabernet. Really nice wine for it's price.


----------



## Boatboy24

beano said:


> Well, its not really tonight yet but its been a nice cool day here in the NC Sandhills. About 70 degrees and a drizziling rain. Last week we were in the 90's so its a welcome change.
> In the late afternoon glass is some California Sweet Red Wine. A bit sweeter than I like, but, I got a deal at the local Dollor General. $3.00 a 1.5L bottle, discontinued. Got 2 bottles at this price today. Last month I got 4 bottles of the Sweet California White, also discontinued. Same price, same size. Good for drinking, topping off, and the 1.5L bottle.




Wine at Dollar General!!!??


----------



## ibglowin

2012 was good but not as good as 2010 vintage. 2011 was cool but wines are taking longer to come together in the bottle. 

Where did you find it?



Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight, I'm taking ibglowin's advice and trying the 2012 H3 (Horse Heaven Hills) Cabernet. Really nice wine for it's price.


----------



## ibglowin

I finally decided to pop the cork on something I should have bought a case of a couple of years ago. 2009 Beringer Knights Valley (Black Label) Cabernet Sauvignon. 91ps Wine Spectator and I paid 16.99 for this bottle at Costco several years ago. Paired it with leftover Beef tenderloin from the weekend . OMG, this was the best thing I have tasted out of CA in a long while even better than a $90 bottle of 2006 BV Georges De La Tour. Fantastic Cab that could have fetched 4X what I paid for it. Happy camper!


----------



## eblasmn9

Wish I would have done the first Grand Red. Here's to hoping Grand Red II is as good.


----------



## eblasmn9

tonyt said:


> Wife's 60 birthday with 50 or 60 friends and relations. 2011 Amarone 2012 Rubio 2013 Valpolicella.


Just a little bit belated, but happy birthday to your wife, Tony. Just love a good Amarone! Really like your Rubio too.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 2012 was good but not as good as 2010 vintage. 2011 was cool but wines are taking longer to come together in the bottle.
> 
> Where did you find it?



Picked it up at my local Harris Teeter. Sadly, it was $14.99. They are ridiculously expensive when it comes to wine. I'm going to try Wegman's soon to see what they have. They're typically 20-30% less and have a much better selection.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, this is a bit of a cheat. "In my glass" at the moment is a sampling of my CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot, which I just racked to bulk age, i.e., racked off of the lees after fining a few months ago. It is very nice even at this young stage (4 mos. after pitching yeast). I think this one is a winner.


----------



## sour_grapes

I cannot believe no one has posted since I posted 2 weeks ago!!

Anyway, tonight I have a nice Rioja that I bought on WTSO. It is Ondarre Reserva from 2008. After breathing a bit, it opened up nicely!


----------



## ibglowin

I have been too busy killing grapes one cluster at a time…….  Starting to see just a bit of light at the end of the tunnel.

Tonight I opened my first bottle of WE 2013 LE Pacific Quartet. I only used half of the F-Pack and bumped up the ABV just a bit from the paltry 1.088 to 1.097. Fantastic wine. Paired very well with some TJ's Thai Green Curry Simmer Sauce with chicken over Jasmine rice. 

Forgot to mention a little squeeze of lime and some chopped cilantro as well on top!


----------



## Elmer

I had a small sample of my WE Eclipse Sonoma Pinot Noir, when I was racking it. For only 3 months old it is darn smooth!
it was probably only 2 sipps worth, but I will gladly wait it out.

Then I had 2 Sam Adams Oktoberfest. Smooth, Malty and delicious!!!!!


----------



## vernsgal

I don't want to say, but have to admit.. I'm drinking a low end RJS HE Cab Sauv. That I did several tweets on and honestly it's pretty good! Hubby who drinks a sweeter wine than I opened one of his ,that I backsweetened to 1.006, had to agree.

Huh. Who knew


----------



## Boatboy24

A split of my CC Showcase Yakima Syrah. Started in January, bottled a little over a month ago. This is going to be a winner.


----------



## ibglowin

Told you so!


----------



## Boatboy24

It's pumpkin-thirty.


----------



## Julie

2012 Elderberry, I came down with a head cold yesterday, so I started with Cold Ezekiel and Elderberry wine! So far it is working pretty good!

On a side note, dam is this **** good!!!!! 5 pounds per gallon, acid at .80%, backsweeten to 1.008.


----------



## wpt-me

A glass of VdV white zin, started 2/11. just bottled the last 
3 gallons + 1.5 liter for 17 .750 lt. 1 glass from the bottom.

bill


----------



## sour_grapes

With dinner, I had a wine from Puglia called Masseria Surani. I went for it on a whim because the blend was 50% Primitivo, 30% Negroamaro, and 20% Cab Sauv. It was very pleasant, but a lot simpler and rounder than I was expecting from the blend.

So, at home, I am drinking a pretty chewy Cline Syrah.


----------



## Boatboy24

A good, easy drinker.


----------



## geek

nice wine bottle...


----------



## Elmer

Guinness milkshake !





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## PamNoir

If I was a better B.S'er I would make something up..... Molson Dry.


----------



## Jstokerjr

Almanac IPA.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Black Forest Port. Step fed, then fortified. Good stuff.


----------



## eblasmn9

Boatboy24 said:


> 2013 Black Forest Port. Step fed, then fortified. Good stuff.



I am going to start this one soon. What did you fortify with and how much?


----------



## eblasmn9

I am drinking a 2011 Small lots Winexpert 3 continents meritage. Very nice.


----------



## MrsJones

A quick sip of my first Riesling!




..an International Series kit from Costco.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

A old kit wine that a friend gave me and I made a port out of it - really good after a hard day at work !!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, a bit of a cheat. I am enjoying my 2013 WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir. Tonight was bottling night for that batch, and my carboy holds about 31-3/4 bottles. So I get to bottle 31 and drink 3/4!

I am very favorably impressed with this batch. Almost zero KT, and a nice, solid taste. (It is a bit light, in the Oregon/old Burgundian style.) Now put it to bed for 18 months....


----------



## olusteebus

Some of my merlot/blackberry combination. 64 ounces of concentrated Merlot and 5 jars of blackberry Jam. It is only six months old but it is very good. Gonna do this again.


----------



## Boatboy24

eblasmn9 said:


> I am going to start this one soon. What did you fortify with and how much?



About 3/4 of a bottle of brandy.


----------



## Thig

Boatboy24 said:


> About 3/4 of a bottle of brandy.



Funny, I saw the thread title and your reply "3/4 bottle of Brandy". I know where you will be spending the night, passed out.


----------



## soccer0ww

A nice Rose from whidbey island winery.


----------



## eblasmn9

Boatboy24 said:


> About 3/4 of a bottle of brandy.



Thanks Jim. I will keep the brandy in mind as I make the Black Forest Port.
And Thig, I will try to make sure the 3/4 bottle of brandy goes into the port instead of me. lol


----------



## reefman

MrsJones said:


> A quick sip of my first Riesling!
> 
> 
> ..an International Series kit from Costco.



I had a taste of my first Riesling the other night... still has to finish clearing, but it was gooood! Its a Cornucopia kit that I boosted the sugar content.

Last night we polished off another bottle of skeeter pee and then opened a bottle of Duplin Sweet and easy Muscadine.


----------



## Hokapsig

we are doing operation Restore Sanity at the beach, so we drank a Sweet Red Muscadine (and toasted ffemt), then a couple of Key Limen wines. My wife's aunt and uncle are making margaritas also. 

Tonight we will try the new Menage Trios Midnight and a rregular ed Menage Trios. The wife wants to mix some pina colada mix into the cranberry wine and some Lime slushie mix into the Key Limen.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> so we drank a Sweet Red Muscadine (and toasted ffemt)



How did the Muscadine go with toasted ffemt? Did the flavor profile integrate?


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt gets toasted frequently, along with mrs. ffemt. And we raise a toast to him at times too....


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Barolo. It had it's first birthday earlier this week. It is tasting tart/astringent, which it has not done before. May be that I still have just a touch of the cold I had earlier in the week.


----------



## geek

Only big leaguers Jim? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## geek

Had a glass of left over Muscat from RJS Cru kit....tasty...


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Only big leaguers Jim? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Pretty much, yes.  

Go big, or go home.


----------



## spaniel

Bacardi Rum and some diet juice mixer, because we're on vacation and trying to finish off everything in the house since we'll have to throw it away. Though I spent most of the week working through a nice selection of $10-$18 Malbecs my wife picked up at the local Costco.

The Costco-brand Signature, $18, was the standout of the lot.


----------



## geek

One of the best Cabernet Sav I've tried....so silky and smooth...

Bought at Costco for $12.95





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## roger80465

geek said:


> One of the best Cabernet Sav I've tried....so silky and smooth...
> 
> Bought at Costco for $12.95
> 
> View attachment 18660
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Tried to find this in my local liquor store and also in Costco but couldn't find that vintage. Costco did have an H3 Merlot. May have to try that one. I understand that this region is adjacent to Red Mountain AVA. The ones I have had in the past are outstanding.


----------



## ibglowin

That one will be on Wine Spectators Top 100 Wine list for 2014. Remember you heard it here first.


----------



## roger80465

I am immersed in a CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot (thanks Mike (ibglowin) for the recommendation). I pitched yeast in April of this year but it is incredible tonight. I opened a split to satisfy my curiosity. WOW! It is one of my favorite wines in my cellar. I am trying to imagine how good this will be in a year or two. Going to start another one soon. Thanks again Mike!


----------



## ibglowin

Honestly that kit is far better than the Red Mountain Cab IMHO. Made both enough times to know full well and it cost LESS!


----------



## ibglowin

If anyone is interested Wine.com has the 2012 H3 Cabernet Sauvignon for $11.99 a bottle with $0.01 shipping if you order $99 or more (thats 9 bottles) Use the promo code TREATS when you check out.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> If anyone is interested Wine.com has the 2012 H3 Cabernet Sauvignon for $11.99 a bottle with $0.01 shipping if you order $99 or more (thats 9 bottles) Use the promo code TREATS when you check out.



Sold out....


----------



## ibglowin

Showing in stock for me.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> If anyone is interested Wine.com has the 2012 H3 Cabernet Sauvignon for $11.99 a bottle with $0.01 shipping if you order $99 or more (thats 9 bottles) Use the promo code TREATS when you check out.



Interesting. It shows up at $12.99 for me.


----------



## sour_grapes

My reading of this is:

The 2012 vintage _was_ available for $11.99, but is sold out.
The 2011 vintage _is_ available for $12.99.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> My reading of this is:
> 
> The 2012 vintage _was_ available for $11.99, but is sold out.
> The 2011 vintage _is_ available for $12.99.



I'm showing the 2012 for $12.99


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm showing the 2012 for $12.99



Wow, that is odd. Here is a partial screen grab. It is showing 11.99 for me, but sold out, in light grey font. In bigger, darker font, it gives the price for 2011 vintage.


----------



## Boatboy24

I did a double take, but it was indeed the 2012. Weird.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, and when I go to the 2011 vintage, it says that is sold out, too.

Jim, did yours say "Sold out"?


----------



## Boatboy24

Maybe yours is showing sold out because of the 8 bottles in my cart.


----------



## geek

sold out for me.....


----------



## ibglowin

This is what I see. 2012 for $11.99 in stock (ships today). Maybe they like me……..  I have made a few purchases in the past.


----------



## ibglowin

With 162,000 Cases made you should not have too much trouble finding this wine locally somewhere. That plus the price and the 92pt score is what almost guarantees this wine will be somewhere on the list of Top 100 Wines for 2014. They always have several wines like this for the "non collector" types.


----------



## Boatboy24

It's $11.99 at my local TotalWine. I think I might be making a pit stop on the way home. 

Oh yeah, on the topic of this thread: I'll be attending my son's soccer pizza dinner tonight at a local Italian eatery. Pretty sure there will be a glass of Chianti or Montepulciano in front of me.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, I snagged a bottle as well at TW in San Antonio this weekend. Same price. Stay away from the Fava beans with that Chianti……


----------



## pjd

Tonight I am having a 2010 Elderberry. It is amazing how this wine changes. When I made it, it was really nasty with all of the green goo, it smelled bad and many times I thought I should just dump it. I just pushed it into a corner and ignored it until I ran out of carboys. I then decided it was time to dump it and I actually carried it to the sink, took off the air lock and bung, sniffed it one last time and it actually smelled good! I sampled it, liked it, bottled it and now I am down to less than 6 bottles of it. It is simply one of the best wines I've made.


----------



## bakervinyard

Just opened a bottle of Chilian Pinot Noir. I started May 2013, with a juice bucket and added a lug of Chilian Pinot Noir grapes. I wasn't too crazy about it when I bottled this past June. But the last two bottles I opened it seems to be coming around. Bakervinyard


----------



## JohnT

I got home and opened a bottle of my California Cabernet. it is soft, velvety, and amazing (if i so myself) gosh, I love this obsession!


----------



## beano

Hey all,

A cool rainy day in the NC Sandhills today, about 52 degrees outside. The Wife is at work and the dogs are sleeping so I thought I'd slip outside to the porch and enjoy a glass or two of my fruit concoction I call "grapple". This is only three weeks old and is awesome. My own recipe of apple juice and welches grape jam, with a banana or two and some raisins thrown in. Started @1.092 and I finished it @ 1.000 so I didn't back sweeten. About 12.25% ABV.
It's dry, but not overly so with an apple front and a slighty tart finish. Great stuff. I love the way it inverts the pickup truck in the picture. I'm proud of this wine. Can't wait for it to age a bit. I hope everyone has a great weekend.

Joe


----------



## Geronimo

I just finished bottling a CC Amarone, and there's always some left, so that's on the counter tonight along with some cranberry apple wine that I bumped to 16%. Good thing it's a Saturday night!!


----------



## Elmer

Recently bottled, double oaked (cubes & barrel) WE Brunello


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Gwand

Geronimo said:


> I just finished bottling a CC Amarone, and there's always some left, so that's on the counter tonight along with some cranberry apple wine that I bumped to 16%. Good thing it's a Saturday night!!



Geronimo, How did the Amarone turn out. I bottle mine in a few weeks.


----------



## Troll

1 1/2 yr old cranberry honey


----------



## geek

Muscat again....nice





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Bubba1

Drinking my chillian shiraz made from grape juice


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a nice Nebbiolo with dinner earlier. Now enjoying a little Jack over two cubes for a bit of a nightcap. I enjoy a good bourbon, but every once in a while, I crave JD.


----------



## Geronimo

Gwand said:


> Geronimo, How did the Amarone turn out. I bottle mine in a few weeks.



Excellent, but I admit this isn't my first batch of CC Amarone. The one thing I wish I had was an oak barrel for this kit.


----------



## geek

Geronimo said:


> Excellent, but I admit this isn't my first batch of CC Amarone. The one thing I wish I had was an oak barrel for this kit.



For how long have you been aging your CC Showcase Amarone?


----------



## Geronimo

> For how long have you been aging your CC Showcase Amarone?



It's only 9 months old. I typically ferment for a month, and then secondary (and cold condition) for 6-9 months, then bottle. I'll leave it alone for another 2 years now. I have some 3 year old CC Amarone that's become smoother and velvety.... flavor-wise it's not that much different.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just opened a bottle of my award winning 2013 CA Grand Red.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Boatboy24 said:


> Just opened a bottle of my award winning 2013 CA Grand Red.




Does it taste even better now that it is decorated?


----------



## Boatboy24

LoneStarLori said:


> Does it taste even better now that it is decorated?



Ha! Worse - I think my expectations are too high now.  I wish I could still get this kit. I really, really like it, but I think it needs more tannin. I'd love to have another shot at it.


----------



## pjd

My last bottle of 2011 California Shiraz, made from a Luva Bella juice bucket and loaded with french oak. I'm going to miss this one!


----------



## Sage

Some 2 year old Cab to go with a Buffalo roast and baked veggies. Time to go find that!!


----------



## ibglowin

Been raining here all day long. Currently sipping on a 2009 Kontos Cellars Merlot. California may have effed up Merlot in Sideways but WA State has brought it back big time. This is some Kick ASK Wine folks. Went very well with an imported Lou Malnati's Deep Dish Pizza all the way from the windy city. Killer combo!


----------



## Geronimo

ibglowin said:


> IMG]http://www.loumalnatis.com/filebin/images/about-lou-malnatis-pizza-slice.jpg[/IMG]



Oh man, I've seen that picture of Lou's DD pies so much it makes me want to jump a commuter to Chi-town and have a sit down


----------



## sour_grapes

A Sandalwood Napa Red Blend (2012). Another WTSO find. Delicious -- very bold and fruit-forward. Pretty tannic; I should age the rest. (Although I sincerely doubt I will :


----------



## ibglowin

No need to board a plane. They ship for free! 




Geronimo said:


> Oh man, I've seen that picture of Lou's DD pies so much it makes me want to jump a commuter to Chi-town and have a sit down


----------



## Boatboy24

2012 CC LR Red Mountain Trio. This sheit is good!


----------



## ibglowin

Preaching to the choir (again)!


----------



## geek

You're killing me Jim ... :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Traminette from Harford Vineyard. Simply delightful.


----------



## GreginND

Opened up one with a bit of age on it from the cellar tonight. It really blossomed after about an hour or so in the decanter.


----------



## Hokapsig

we started Pizza and wine night with a Kavic Winery Duquesne, followed by a Red Cat Niagara, followed by our own Bushy Run Winery Catawba.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Traminette from Harford Vineyard. Simply delightful.



Jim, your Harford Traminette lasted longer than mine. I also purchased their Cab Franc and red blend. All good stuff...

In my glass tonight is Baltimore's own Full Tilt Brewery's Patterson Pumpkin.

Heather
Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## ibglowin

It was Pizza night for us as well last night. I found a 2007 Brancaia "TRE" in the cellar and immediately pulled it. This was a Wine Spectator Top 100 wine from 2009. A Blend of Sangiovese, Merlot and Cab Sauv. I pulled the cork and remembered that they used a Nomacorc of sorts. The wine held up beautifully! Paired VERY well with an Angus Steak Pizza with mushrooms, greek olives, and goat cheese on top!


----------



## Boatboy24

Mike,

That pizza sounds good. Was it done on the Kettle Pizza?

Neighbor just informed us they're lighting up the fire pit tonight. I think I'll bring some Black Forest Port over.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Jim, your Harford Traminette lasted longer than mine. I also purchased their Cab Franc and red blend. All good stuff...
> 
> In my glass tonight is Baltimore's own Full Tilt Brewery's Patterson Pumpkin.
> 
> Heather
> Heather
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin



I bought some of the Cab Franc as well. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, getting pretty good at cooking them on the Webber grill with the Kettle Pizza Oven. I have to admit I pushed the "easy" button on the pizza and picked up a couple of Papa Murphy's "take and bake". They work well as long as you get the medium sized. That Angus Steak was awesome. I added the kalamata olives and goat cheese on top at the house. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Mike,
> 
> That pizza sounds good. Was it done on the Kettle Pizza?
> 
> Neighbor just informed us they're lighting up the fire pit tonight. I think I'll bring some Black Forest Port over.


----------



## tanddc

Cupcake Cabernet. It is my (current) favorite. Good up front oak without too much on the finish.


----------



## ibglowin

Last night was *Prime* boneless rib eyes on the grill. Pulled out a special wine as our youngest daughter was over as well. *2008 Mark Ryan Winery "Dead Horse".* This wine was stellar. If this wine came from California it would have easily run a $100. WA State value allows you to get a wine like this for less than half that. Excellent bottle that went good to the last drop with the meal!


----------



## geek

Argentina Malbec CC Showcase.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 18909
> 
> 
> Argentina Malbec CC Showcase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



And...?????


----------



## geek

Still young, started it in February this year but it is evolving nicely.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## MrsJones

My first glass of DB (pre-back sweetening)...I added a teaspoon of sugar and chilled it - yummm!


----------



## ffemt128

Arundel Wine Cellar 2012 Vidal..


----------



## geek

Bottled my WE Selection Gewurztraminer and had some left over, started just Oct 2 and it is tasty, very good for such a young wine...


----------



## geek

geek said:


> Bottled my WE Selection Gewurztraminer and had some left over, started just Oct 2 and it is tasty, very good for such a young wine...




And looks good too 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, with dinner we had a 2012 Cline Syrah, which is a really good value. A bit spicy, a bit gamey, and very nice overall.

However, the bigger impression was left by the wine that I was bottling. I bottled a CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot. It is fantastic already. It is only 6 months from pitching yeast, but it is already lush, smooth, round, and a bit tannic, with vanilla notes. I am thrilled.


----------



## Boatboy24

Paul: Any mods to that Walla Walla?

We were out last night and I went with the Louis Martini Cabernet. It's a good value (if you're not buying it at a restaurant ).


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Paul: Any mods to that Walla Walla?
> 
> We were out last night and I went with the Louis Martini Cabernet. It's a good value (if you're not buying it at a restaurant ).



The only tweaks were: yeast (D254) and nutrients, and that I added 8 g of Tannin FT Rouge in primary. This kit came with plenty of oak (60 g chips, 100 g cubes), so I didn't add any more oak or finishing/cellaring tannins.

Yes, I believe it was Kim (Vernsgal) who turned me on to Louis Martini. It agree it's a good value (for home consumption!).


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> However, the bigger impression was left by the wine that I was bottling. I bottled a CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot. It is fantastic already. It is only 6 months from pitching yeast, but it is already lush, smooth, round, and a bit tannic, with vanilla notes. I am thrilled.



I have that CC Walla Walla Cab.Merlot in mind.
Mike said for him it is actually much better than the CC red mountain cab and cheaper.

Can't wait to get my hands on that one. FVW has it for around $140 or so.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> I have that CC Walla Walla Cab.Merlot in mind.
> Mike said for him it is actually much better than the CC red mountain cab and cheaper.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on that one. FVW has it for around $140 or so.



Yeah, I would have gotten it even without Mike's recommendation, but that certainly made the decision easier!


----------



## geek

How much you paid for yours Paul?
Would be nice to have these CC locally AND cheaper but they only carry WE and RJS.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> How much you paid for yours Paul?
> Would be nice to have these CC locally AND cheaper but they only carry WE and RJS.



My notes say $158.


----------



## Elmer

Perfect after spending 6 hours outside cleaning garage, mowing lawn & leaves in 40 degree weather.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

That's a good brew, Elmer. I'm enjoying what's left of the Sam Adams Octoberfest right now.


----------



## Elmer

Boatboy24 said:


> That's a good brew, Elmer. I'm enjoying what's left of the Sam Adams Octoberfest right now.




Nice , I finished off my last octoberfest last week, picked up a 12 of Sam Adams rebel IPA


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## bkisel

Will be another glass of Cab. Sav. from RJS Winery Series which I first tasted a few evenings ago. Kit was started about 8 months ago and was bulk aged about 3 1/2 months and bottled age 3 months. Great as is and suspect it will get even better as it bottle ages even more.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> I have that CC Walla Walla Cab.Merlot in mind.
> Mike said for him it is actually much better than the CC red mountain cab and cheaper.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on that one. FVW has it for around $140 or so.



I checked my other notes. I now recall it is not easy to find. My LHBS, which is Northern Brewer, carries many CC Showcase kits, but not that one. I bought it from a place in Florida (not THAT place in Florida) called Brewer's Cellar. However, they no longer seem to carry any kits at all.

Great that you found it from George ($136). Maybe I should pick another one up -- although I had already planned my next two kits...


----------



## beano

Tonight it's just some second run wine. Nice looking blush. Good abv but not much flavor.
I had to taste it...right...right?
__________________


----------



## Julie

beano said:


> Tonight it's just some second run wine. Nice looking blush. Good abv but not much flavor.
> I had to taste it...right...right?
> __________________



Lol, yes you had to taste it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Washing down the chicken parmesan with a Winery Series Super Tuscan.


----------



## ibglowin

Found a 2008 Sparkman "Ruckus" Syrah in the cellar and paired it with Slow Cooked Short Ribs over smashed potatoes. This wine was rated 94pts WS and was a perfect pairing. WA State has some amazing Syrah's and this was just another fine example of it. Highly recommended all the way around!


----------



## beano

Julie said:


> Lol, yes you had to taste it!



Thanks Julie, I really didn't feel guilty, but I wanted the support. LoL!!


----------



## Gwand

ibglowin said:


> Found a 2008 Sparkman "Ruckus" Syrah in the cellar and paired it with Slow Cooked Short Ribs over smashed potatoes. This wine was rated 94pts WS and was a perfect pairing. WA State has some amazing Syrah's and this was just another fine example of it. Highly recommended all the way around!



Mike, The 2011 vintage is also quite good. In addition to Syrah it has some cab. Spent 16 months in French oak. Bit pricey but then all of the Sparkman Syrah's are pricey.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Jumpin' the fence. It's cold here. Whooping 56.


----------



## ibglowin

Going to the "dark side" eh….. 

All for 56 degrees!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Well, the wind is howling too.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I have been on the Reynvaan list for the last 3 three years now. Sparkman is still pretty cheap in comparison. I usually cherry pick Sparkman year to year. 2011 is turning out so hit and miss (in WA and CA) due to the cold weather. 



Gwand said:


> Mike, The 2011 vintage is also quite good. In addition to Syrah it has some cab. Spent 16 months in French oak. Bit pricey but then all of the Sparkman Syrah's are pricey.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kinda a crappy day at work. This called for something nice, easy, and simple. Bogle Merlot answers the call!


----------



## Boatboy24

Went out for an early dinner with the family. I'm now relaxing with 2(ish) fingers of Booker's. It's making me nice and warm inside on this cold fall night.


----------



## olusteebus

A WE voigner. very good in my opinion. Here is my "offset) label


----------



## Boatboy24

2012 Girard Petite Sirah. The 2011 got 93 points from Wine Spectator. I don't think I'd give this one more than 92.5


----------



## geek

My Muscat with antipasto....yummy



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cmason1957

Back in 2010, probably in May. My wife and I made our second wine a Wine Expert Luna Rosa. More than likely we followed the directions exactly as written. Today is our 4 year wedding anniversary and we discovered the very last bottle. So tonight we are enjoying it greatly. It has really gotten much better.


----------



## reefman

cmason1957 said:


> Back in 2010, probably in May. My wife and I made our second wine a Wine Expert Luna Rosa. More than likely we followed the directions exactly as written. Today is our 4 year wedding anniversary and we discovered the very last bottle. So tonight we are enjoying it greatly. It has really gotten much better.



Well then, Happy Anniversary to you and the wife.....many more happy happy bottles of wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Aussie Grenache Rose from WE's 2014 limited release collection. It's about 8 months old now and really coming around nicely. I put half the f-pac in primary.


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm at a hotel. Lessee, they have splits of Clos du Bois Merlot for, uhhhh, how much? $19??? I think I'll take the $4 Bud.


----------



## reefman

Had an Urban Riesling last night. Very sweet.
Sampled some wines at the local discount liquor store as well. A nice dry Riesling, and an nice Pinot Noir. The proprietor said they are both a must have at the Thanksgiving table.


----------



## Elmer

Tried out my 11 month old WE Selection, barrel aged Barolo.

it was nice, oaky, a bit a fruit in there. yet it seems like there is potential for more flavor to pop with age


----------



## Boatboy24

reefman said:


> The proprietor said they are both a must have at the Thanksgiving table.



Of course he did!


----------



## ibglowin

We had a traditional Thanksgiving dinner this evening. Brined a turkey and had the usual sides. Paired the meal with a 2012 Poet's Leap Riesling (89pts WS) from Long Shadow's for a white and then we pulled a 2010 Evening Land Pinot Noir from the Willamette Valley in OR. This wine made WS list of Top 100 wines for 2012. (93pts WS) The Pinot Noir goes so well with turkey!


----------



## Hokapsig

We drank our own Catawba, then a Wylie Winery 2011 Zinfandel, which was very well received. Julie, we may need another bottle or two of that to FULLY appreciate the taste of that wine.....


----------



## Julie

lol, well I hate to tell you this but there isn't anymore from that year.


----------



## wineh

I've been thinking of trying port. A coffee buddie of mine is a minor addict of the stuff and suggested Taylor Fladgate 20 year Tawny Port as a good starting point. It's a bit expensive (assume I paid double what you would in the states), so I haven't quite decided to pull the stopper yet. Your feedback on pairings would be appreciated.


----------



## reefman

Sangria Zinfandel blush in my glass tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

At a restaurant, I had a flight of three wines: A Cab, a Merlot, and a Syrah. (They called the flight "The CMS Trio.") The Cab was "meh," the Syrah was decent, and the Merlot was fantastic. Rich, round, silken, and toffee aftertaste. It was a Gordon Estates Merlot (don't know the vintage). I was pleased and surprised to see that this was from Pasco, WA, near where I lived on temporary assignment for a few months a couple of years ago. Too bad I didn't know about them then!


----------



## ibglowin

Good to see another good Merlot from WA State! Like I have said their Merlot's are so good they cut them down with Cab Sauv!


----------



## Thig

RJS Coffee Port, finished off one of the bottles I brought with me on Thanksgiving trip to Dallas.


----------



## Boatboy24

Went over to visit some friends last night and brought a bottle of my first CC Showcase Red Mountain Trio. It didn't last long.


----------



## Elmer

Friends brought over a bottle of Fulkerson BurntTray 50% merlot 50%noiret.

It was a semi dry. seemed like the wine could not decide if it wanted o be dryish or somewhat sweetish.
It had an odd mix flavor to it.

But being the polite host, I helped drink it and thanked them.

When they left I had a few Long Trail Sick Day IPA's



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Washed down some drunken mussels with an RJS RQ Torrontes. Extra crisp and citrusy.


----------



## sour_grapes

I opened the last  of my 2005 Seven Deadly Zins. It held up quite well, and was a very pleasing quaff.


----------



## beano

Hey Ya'll,

Just a glass of my latest Dragons Blood. Good, but not my best I think. I did also have a test glass of my latest Skeeter Pee, Lemon, pineapple, orange, and it was tops. Hope everyone is having a great evening. The wife (Robin) is putting up the christmas tree and this always creates some tension as I have to bring in the boxes of stuff and then carry them back out as "thats not want I want". More important to her than to me but I try to please her the best I can! Love my woman!! She loves Christmas.


----------



## GreginND

Life's too short to let it sit. Drink it up! Pulled this out of my cellar tonight. I have a lot of bottles getting a bit on in age. This one definitely is not past, though! Really enjoying how it is opening up in my glass.


----------



## Julie

So ibglowin, you have any of that left in your cellar?


----------



## ibglowin

Of what…….?



Julie said:


> So ibglowin, you have any of that left in your cellar?


----------



## ibglowin

We made a Costco run this weekend and picked up one of their Deep Dish Pizza's. Paired it with one of my 2011 Blends from Lodi, CA. I called it *"Acarreando Largo"* or "Long Haul" in english. OMG has this wine come together. This one is headed to a competition for sure in the not to distant future. Very proud to say this one is all my baby from start to finish. 

In case any one is wondering this blend is:

60% Merlot
16% Cab Sauv
12% Cab Franc
9% Malbec
4% Petit Verdot

I could sell this wine all day long. But it is not for sale!


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> Of what…….?



Of the 2002 Columbia Valley Chateau Ste Michelle Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## ibglowin

I am a Columbia Crest kind of guy 

I have a 2001 Columbia Crest Reserve Walter Clore (Bordeaux blend) in the Cellar
I have a 2002 Chateau Montelena Reserve Cabernet Sauvignon

and I have a 2005 Columbia Crest Reserve Cabernet Sauvignon (Wine Spectator #1 Wine of the year in 2009 95pts)


----------



## Julie

What??????  I don't know how you would not have a Cab Sauv in your commercial wine cellar that I bet is bigger than anyone else's on here with a name like Chateau Ste Michelle!!!!!


----------



## REDRUM

2014 grenache/shiraz. It's starting to come together! It's quite a light wine and weirdly enough tastes a LOT like a pinot noir.


----------



## Boatboy24

Red Mountain Cab. Two weeks shy of it's second birthday. It's killer.


----------



## berrycrush

sour_grapes said:


> At a restaurant, I had a flight of three wines: A Cab, a Merlot, and a Syrah. (They called the flight "The CMS Trio.") The Cab was "meh," the Syrah was decent, and the Merlot was fantastic. Rich, round, silken, and toffee aftertaste. It was a Gordon Estates Merlot (don't know the vintage). I was pleased and surprised to see that this was from Pasco, WA, near where I lived on temporary assignment for a few months a couple of years ago. Too bad I didn't know about them then!



Gordon is one of mine favorite. They make good stuff.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Just got done bottling my first kit wine a WE Pinot Noir, and have a half bottle left over! Guess I'll be sipping that tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

H3 2012 Cab. Again. Just. Good. Wine.


----------



## Julie

Got up this morning with a sore throat. So it seem right that I open a bottle of 2012 Elderberry. And definitely a good choice, very full bodied, nice mouthfeel.


----------



## GaDawg

fabrictodyefor said:


> Just got done bottling my first kit wine a WE Pinot Noir, and have a half bottle left over! Guess I'll be sipping that tonight.



Quality Control


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Julie said:


> Got up this morning with a sore throat. So it seem right that I open a bottle of 2012 Elderberry. And definitely a good choice, very full bodied, nice mouthfeel.



Julie 
The first thing when I read this is that you woke up with a sore throat and started to drink Elderberry - until I realized what time you posted - LOL


----------



## wineh

WE LE 2013 South African Shiraz Cabernet.


----------



## Julie

vacuumpumpman said:


> Julie
> The first thing when I read this is that you woke up with a sore throat and started to drink Elderberry - until I realized what time you posted - LOL



Well that might not been a bad idea! I would have gotten rid of this sore throat sooner,


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> Got up this morning with a sore throat. So it seem right that I open a bottle of 2012 Elderberry. And definitely a good choice, very full bodied, nice mouthfeel.



Good for what ails ya...


----------



## Troll

*Getting better*

Cherry Chocolate. Was not good at bottling but after 3 mos it is much better. Will try in 6 months again.


----------



## eblasmn9

WE LE 2012 Spanish Matador Trio Red


----------



## heatherd

Chenin Blanc from the California harvest, my favorite white.
Heather


----------



## ibglowin

The 2010 was way better IMHO than the 2012 but it only got 90pts WS. I bought a Double Mag last Winter of the 2010 when it was on sale just to have one in the Cellar. Someday! 



Boatboy24 said:


> H3 2012 Cab. Again. Just. Good. Wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> The 2010 was way better IMHO than the 2012 but it only got 90pts WS. I bought a Double Mag last Winter of the 2010 when it was on sale just to have one in the Cellar. Someday!



I haven't been able to find the 2010, but can still grab a 2011 here and there. The 2012, though not as good, is still a good value. Let me know when you're going to crack that 2010.


----------



## ibglowin

Have not seen the 2010 since last year. I did buy 3-4 of the 2011's and they were so so but still good. That was a very bad year for WA, OR and CA so being very careful with what I buy from that year. Very hit and miss. I also snagged a 2010 Les Chevaux (Bordeaux blend) Double Mag. 90pts WS. That was one of my all time favorite H3 wines


----------



## Boatboy24

Sampling the Eclipse Barolo tonight. Almost 14 months old, but still has that 'sweet, young kit wine' taste. But it has solid potential and is good now. I'll try another at 18 months. Or maybe sooner.


----------



## Arne

Work night, a couple of glasses of S.P. and sleep like a baby. Usually keep the good stuff for the weekend nights when I can enjoy them. Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Viognier from Horton Vineyards right here in Virginia. It is excellent.


----------



## GreginND

Well, it's nothing like the wines I had last night, but I am enjoying a Twomey merlot this evening.


----------



## Hokapsig

finished a D&O Cellars Concord. I moved the wine racks this weekend and took inventory of what I have. I need to raid Julie's wine cellar.....


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Bookwalter Antithesis with deep dish pizza from the windy city!


----------



## Boatboy24

Mike: Are you out of pizza yet, or do you have a dedicated freezer for storing all those pies?


----------



## ibglowin

We might be on subscription service (soon)  They just showed a live shot from Lou's on MNF!


----------



## sour_grapes

A 2010 Meritage blend from Ravines Cellars in Geneva, NY (Finger Lakes). Cab Sauv., Cab Franc, and Merlot. I am guessing a fair fraction of Cab Franc. It was certainly pleasant, if not world-beating.


----------



## sour_grapes

A very cheap, but surprisingly pleasant, Primitivo. Specifically, 2012 Grifone Primitivo (i.e., Griffin, the mythical creature) from Puglia. This was about $7 at Trader Joe's. Very round, (if a tad thin), velvet finish, blueberries and fruit (more so than jam).


----------



## vernsgal

If I told you water with a little lemon would you believe me?


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> If I told you water with a little lemon would you believe me?



Maybe? 

Tonight for me its the Hogue Genesis 2010 Meritage.


----------



## reefman

Nissley Vineyards 2012 Concord. Very different from previous years, has a nice bite to it.


----------



## Julie

vernsgal said:


> If I told you water with a little lemon would you believe me?



Lol, I'm don't think so!


----------



## ibglowin

2006 BV Reserve Tapestry paired with Boneless Beef Short Ribs with au jus and served on a bed on herb and garlic smashed potatoes…….


----------



## vernsgal

Julie said:


> Lol, I'm don't think so!



Honestly, last night ,that's all I had


----------



## Thig

Elijah Craig 12year. It is not a high priced Bourbon but excellent just the same.


----------



## sour_grapes

I bottled my WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot tonight. Soooo, quite a bit of that found its way into my glass somehow... 

BTW, I pitched yeast on 6/23, and at 6 mos. it is pretty fine. We'll see in another year or so.


----------



## winesilly

World Vineyard Moscato


----------



## Arne

vernsgal said:


> If I told you water with a little lemon would you believe me?


 

Yep, water, some lemon, a bit of sugar and yeast. Skeeter pee.  Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24

A little sumpin'


----------



## ibglowin

*TENUTA DEL PORTALE*

*Aglianico del Vulture Riserva 2007*

Score: 92
Release Price: $23
Country: Italy
Region: Basilicata
Issue: Sep 30, 2013

Wild, featuring attractive notes of mocha, game and underbrush to the dark plum sauce and dried wild berry flavors. Structured, with ample fruit and spice to carry the long, minerally finish. Drink now through 2020. 800 cases made. –NW


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> *TENUTA DEL PORTALE*
> 
> *Aglianico del Vulture Riserva 2007*
> 
> Score: 92
> Release Price: $23
> Country: Italy
> Region: Basilicata
> Issue: Sep 30, 2013
> 
> Wild, featuring attractive notes of mocha, game and underbrush to the dark plum sauce and dried wild berry flavors. Structured, with ample fruit and spice to carry the long, minerally finish. Drink now through 2020. 800 cases made. –NW



I agree with Borat's assessment. I got licorice, cherry, cigar, and a hint of mocha, along with earthy flavors. Very dry and as the description above says, a looooooong finish. It was $19.99 at Total Wine and I'll be going back (probably this weekend) to get another bottle or two. Highly recommended.


----------



## ibglowin

How can you not love a wine called *Aglianico*.


----------



## Julie

I know I had posted on here somewhere about Chilean whites, in particular Sauvignon Blanc. My 2012 was ok but it was not something I would brag about and the 2013 was just down right horrible. Ffemt128 has said he is done with the Chilean whites, because of an off flavor to them. I had to agree, we called it the "Chilean taste". Well a couple of weeks ago, I opened a 2013 bottle, it was 18 month old. Wow has it changed, mouthfeel is great and it has this nice tropical taste to it with a nice smooth finish, no "chilean taste" at all.

Well, I still had 4 bottles of 2012 Sauvignon Blanc left, so I decided to open a bottle. Well I can't believe on how much this has changed, while I thought it was ok in 2013 it is fantastic now. Nice mouthfeel and pineapple coming thru at the beginning and finishing with a nice grapefruit flavor. I am loving this tonight


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> How can you not love a wine called *Aglianico*.



Now I'm *REALLY* looking forward to the RJS LR Aglianico I ordered.


----------



## Brian55

ibglowin said:


> We might be on subscription service (soon)  They just showed a live shot from Lou's on MNF!



We may lack a local home brew shop, but we do have a local Lou Malnati's, actually two locations, less than ten miles away.


----------



## ibglowin

2010 CADUCEUS Anubis. Dang. Pleasantly surprised. Maynard done good!


----------



## JohnT

_Posted this to the wrong thread last night..._


Sitting in my recliner, watching the jets actually winning against the patriots. I have some family up for Christmas. time to open a good one..

I opted for a bottle of my 2004 pinot noir. at the risk of sounding like i am boasting, this is fantastic! i have not tasted it in years, so this was a very nice surprise. wow, is it good...

this is the best part of our passion. i find it really cool that i can enjoy something i did 10 years ago! this must be the best of all possible time capsules... 
__________________


----------



## Brian55

ibglowin said:


> 2010 CADUCEUS Anubis. Dang. Pleasantly surprised. Maynard done good!



He seems to have the Midas touch in all his endeavors.


----------



## ibglowin

What I find interesting is that he is now sourcing all his grapes from New Mexico these days. Don't know if he gave up on growing his own in AZ or needed a steady supply chain which he can get from Deming for sure. Only problem is he has the highest price per bottle for any wine made from New Mexico grapes. You can by a pretty darn good cab from DH Lescombes (owned by St. Clair) for ~$20 and he is asking $40-50 a pop. All the grapes come from the same area within 10 miles of each other basically. Rock Star wine and a Rock Star price!


----------



## Brian55

ibglowin said:


> What I find interesting is that he is now sourcing all his grapes from New Mexico these days. Don't know if he gave up on growing his own in AZ or needed a steady supply chain which he can get from Deming for sure. Only problem is he has the highest price per bottle for any wine made from New Mexico grapes. You can by a pretty darn good cab from DH Lescombes (owned by St. Clair) for ~$20 and he is asking $40-50 a pop. All the grapes come from the same area within 10 miles of each other basically. Rock Star wine and a Rock Star price!



I wasn't aware that he was sourcing grapes from NM. I would bet it's because he can't keep up with current demand solely from his own vineyard. I would imagine a lot of his music fans buy his wine regardless of comparable value, simply because he is who he is, whether or not they're even wine drinkers. We purchased a few bottles early on in his winemaking endeavors, which were reasonably priced for the quality of the wine, but we haven't purchased anything in years due to the inflated pricing you mentioned above. I'm guessing you've seen his movie Blood into Wine?


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, that is one of my favorite wine documentaries (blood into wine)! Last I read was that MJK and Eric had a falling out and parted ways.


----------



## Boatboy24

................


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a…….. trend of sorts! 

I actually topped off a MM AJ Amarone with a bottle of that back when I first started out and didn't know any better. Don't think it helped that AJ all that much!


----------



## Brian55

ibglowin said:


> Yea, that is one of my favorite wine documentaries (blood into wine)! Last I read was that MJK and Eric had a falling out and parted ways.



I hadn't heard, but I found this with a quick search: http://www.azcentral.com/story/mone...eenan-wine-arizona-stronghold-winery/8917091/
Sounds like they had quite the falling out.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Looks like a…….. trend of sorts!
> 
> I actually topped off a MM AJ Amarone with a bottle of that back when I first started out and didn't know any better. Don't think it helped that AJ all that much!



I'm not sure if that's a statement about the Veronese, or the AJ.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, good find! I don't think they be friends any more……


----------



## ibglowin

The lesson to pass along is don't waste (pour) good wine into bad. It won't help it……. 



Boatboy24 said:


> I'm not sure if that's a statement about the Veronese, or the AJ.


----------



## ibglowin

2008 Nine Hats Syrah. This is the 2nd tier label for Long Shadows Winery. I snag them at Costco for ~$18 or so. These are amazing wines that can be cellared for years. If your looking for a $20 bottle of wine that taste like a $40 bottle Nine Hats is your friend.


----------



## sour_grapes

I was drinking bad wine at home, then I went to the local wine shop and had a few flights, then came home and had a decent pour here with dinner. Our first tastings included a Cotes du Rhone (Anne Delaroache), a nice Spanish blend (Bodegas Carchello; Monastrell, Tempranillo, Syrah, and Cabernet Sauvignon ). The winner was a new one on me, called "Aviary," a Napa red blend of Cab, Zin, Merlot, and Petit Syrah. It was excellent, and at only about $15/bottle, seemed like quite a bargain. Brought one home for "further study." 

One of the flights I concocted was a tour through South America. I had a Carmenere/Syrah blend (Mayu 2012 from the Elqui Valley) that had so many smoky/tobacco notes that it was on the edge of tasting like an ashtray!  Also had a Pulenta "la flor" Malbec from Mendoza, and a Punto Final Cab Sauv. from Mendoza. Very nice all!

At home, I am drinking a "La Mer" Pinot from the Santa Maria Valley, CA.

Life is rough, you know?


----------



## Brian55

ibglowin said:


> LOL, good find! I don't think they be friends any more……



Not so much, which I find kind of odd since neither one seemed irrational or obnoxious.. I'd like to know what went wrong.


----------



## cmason1957

It isn't night time, but this is what is in my glass this afternoon. It helps with my cooking. It is an Irish Stout that I made.


----------



## sour_grapes

A lot was in my glass tonight, and I am not done yet! 

Our "cooking wine" before dinner was a nice Carneros Pinot Noir. We had lamb for dinner, so it was accented by a 2006 7 Deadly Zins. (This is the next-to-last bottle of a case that I laid away years ago.) After dinner, I racked the WE Amarone I am working on, so, of course, I had some of that. I topped the carboy with a CC Amarone that I made a year ago, one of my first wines. So, of course, I had some of that, too! 

Life is rough.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night, I continued on the Italian theme I've been on of late.


----------



## Tenbears

I am sharing a drink they call loneliness. but it's better than drinking alone!


----------



## Elmer

Not in order of consumption:

Lagunitas sucks
Manhattan
Chianti
Orange sherbet mimosa 
Browns cream ale
Sierra Nevada Celebration ale!


----------



## heatherd

A glass of Shiner Bock Cheer, which is the best holiday beer I have had this season, with the exception of Blue Moon Horchata.


----------



## ibglowin

2008 Long Shadows Feather Cabernet Sauvignon. Amazing.


----------



## GreginND

Enjoying a wonderful Bordeaux this evening. It still had plenty of fruit to mingle with hints of spice, cedar and truffles.


----------



## Boatboy24

Late 2012 Winery Series Super Tuscan. Just started another a few weeks ago. Good thing. This one is running low.


----------



## ibglowin

2008 Bookwalter Protagonist and a 2009 EFESTE Big Papa. Served with another hunk o meat!


----------



## byathread

Michael David's 2012 Petite Petit, 85% Petite Sirah/15% Petit Verdot. Excellent


----------



## Boatboy24

LaCrema is the theme of the day today. Roast chicken for dinner and I'm making stock from scratch with the 'innards' (and a couple leftover wings from lunch), and gravy from scratch. Both the stock and the gravy have white wine in them, so its LaCrema Chardonnay. The glass+ left from what I need for those is in my glass now. Shortly, with dinner, it'll be the LaCrema Pinot Noir.


----------



## Julie

2013 Traminette that I havent't bottled yet! I had a 1 1/2 liter left over, dam is this good. Your first taste is pineapple and a grapefruit finish. The fruit flavors are very strong in this wine plus there is a nice crispness from the acid in the finish.

Ok, I just have to say how freakin good this stuff is!!!!!!!! And Mike what the he11 is up with your avatar? I hate to say this but I almost wish for the freakin jumpin elephant back!


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> 2013 Traminette that I havent't bottled yet! I had a 1 1/2 liter left over, dam is this good. Your first taste is pineapple and a grapefruit finish. The fruit flavors are very strong in this wine plus there is a nice crispness from the acid in the finish.
> 
> Ok, I just have to say how freakin good this stuff is!!!!!!!! And Mike what the he11 is up with your avatar? I hate to say this but I almost wish for the freakin jumpin elephant back!



Hey Julie:

Where did you get the Traminette? I had my first one this fall from Harford Vineyard, while I was picking up my CA grapes from them. I really enjoyed it and certainly wouldn't mind making one.


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> Hey Julie:
> 
> Where did you get the Traminette? I had my first one this fall from Harford Vineyard, while I was picking up my CA grapes from them. I really enjoyed it and certainly wouldn't mind making one.



I got it from Walkers Fruit Market which is in New York. I know that is a little bit of a trip for you but if you are interested next fall, maybe we can come up with a plan.


----------



## ibglowin

Gruet Blanc de Noirs. Left over from New Years Eve. Sparkling wine made here in NM by a French family. Definitely nice and it goes really well with leftover Smoked Salmon and Goat Cheese Bruschetta.


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight, after helping my son change the fuel pump on my daughter's Jeep Liberty, I'm enjoying a 2013 Diamond. Oh so good. Julie, I'll be up next weekend for the Tramenette.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Gruet Blanc de Noirs. Left over from New Years Eve. Sparkling wine made here in NM by a French family. Definitely nice and it goes really well with leftover Smoked Salmon and Goat Cheese Bruschetta.



Sounds like a very nice pairing.


----------



## Boatboy24

2012 Cellar Craft LR Red Mountain Trio.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> 2012 Cellar Craft LR Red Mountain Trio.



Just entered that one into another competition!


----------



## Boatboy24

2012 Layer Cake Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## geek

2013 Merlot/Cab Sav blend.
Dragon blood.
Moscato Canelli from juice bucket (yummy)


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> 2013 Merlot/Cab Sav blend.
> Dragon blood.
> Moscato Canelli from juice bucket (yummy)



Quite a selection there.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Quite a selection there.



Sampling day as I am bottling....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Sampling day as I am bottling....



I love those days.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Hey Julie:
> 
> Where did you get the Traminette? I had my first one this fall from Harford Vineyard, while I was picking up my CA grapes from them. I really enjoyed it and certainly wouldn't mind making one.



Jim,
Harford sells those Traminette grapes in the fall, and it is one of the varietals they grow onsite.
Heather


----------



## tonyt

Illy espresso, RumChata and frothed milk. Warm and cozy.


----------



## the_rayway

I tried an En Primeur Cabernet made by another member of the local guild. It was good, but not at all what I expected! Much lighter tasting, bright fruit, etc. Even though the colour was SO dark you couldn't see through it, and it had legs like crazy. 

Excellent experience.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am excited! A friend gave us a bottle of Marquette wine from Wisconsin's Door County. I am eager to try a Marquette, given what Greg and some others have had to say about it. I probably won't crack it tonight, since I should share it with her!


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> I tried an En Primeur Cabernet made by another member of the local guild. It was good, but not at all what I expected! Much lighter tasting, bright fruit, etc. Even though the colour was SO dark you couldn't see through it, and it had legs like crazy.
> 
> Excellent experience.



Do you happen to know how old it was?


----------



## sour_grapes

An unusual one in my glass tonight. I am enjoying a 55% Lemberger (AKA Blaufrankisch)/ 45% Cab Franc. It is vintage 2012 from Anthony Road in the Finger Lakes region (Seneca Lake, to be exact).

It is very tasty, but it is thinner than Kate Moss. Not sure what to make of it on those grounds.


----------



## MrsJones

Tonight, Dragon's Blood!


----------



## vernsgal

Off the wine and sipping a so so brandy.E &J.it really is a smooth brandy for the $.


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> Do you happen to know how old it was?



Hey Jim, I don't actually know how old it is - I need to ask during the next meeting. Do you think it was very young? It did not taste green, that's for sure, but it was very fruit forward. 

Have you made this kit before?


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> Hey Jim, I don't actually know how old it is - I need to ask during the next meeting. Do you think it was very young? It did not taste green, that's for sure, but it was very fruit forward.
> 
> Have you made this kit before?



I haven't made that particular kit, but did two EP kits in June and July of 2013 (Amarone and Pinot Noir). My experience has been that they are slow to come around. In fact, 5 gallons of the Pinot Noir is still in a carboy. I think it is finally ready to bottle and I hope to do so in the next month. The Amarone is good (took a silver in the WMT Big and Bold Contest), but still has a young, fruit forward taste to it. I got a note from @TonyT a couple months back saying his EP Pinot was bottled at 12 months, but didn't 'blossom' until about 18 months.


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> I haven't made that particular kit, but did two EP kits in June and July of 2013 (Amarone and Pinot Noir). My experience has been that they are slow to come around. In fact, 5 gallons of the Pinot Noir is still in a carboy. I think it is finally ready to bottle and I hope to do so in the next month. The Amarone is good (took a silver in the WMT Big and Bold Contest), but still has a young, fruit forward taste to it. I got a note from @TonyT a couple months back saying his EP Pinot was bottled at 12 months, but didn't 'blossom' until about 18 months.



Interesting. I tried the same guy's EP Pinot Noir and it was incredible. Did you or TonyT notice a lot of blackberry in that one?

I'm definitely going to look into this more for sure. I am hoping to mostly start into RJS kits moving forward for higher end kits and it's always good to know which need that extra time.


----------



## tonyt

the_rayway said:


> Interesting. I tried the same guy's EP Pinot Noir and it was incredible. Did you or TonyT notice a lot of blackberry in that one?
> 
> I'm definitely going to look into this more for sure. I am hoping to mostly start into RJS kits moving forward for higher end kits and it's always good to know which need that extra time.



Yes the EP PN has tons of berry flavor. I'd say more red berries rather than dark berries.


----------



## the_rayway

tonyt said:


> Yes the EP PN has tons of berry flavor. I'd say more red berries rather than dark berries.



Nice. But it seems to me that they're recently changed the vineyard or location they get the grapes from - I think? Chile to California or something. Or did I totally hallucinate that?

I really wanted that Pinot Noir kit for myself, but I'm not sure I will like the new formulation. I'm always afraid I'll end up with a meaty tasting one  Not for me!


----------



## Boatboy24

CC Showcase Yakima Syrah. It had it's first birthday about ten days ago. Still a little kit taste, which is odd, considering it had tannins and barrel time. Either way, its pretty good. Glad I still have 2 cases left - it needs a little more time to rest.


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> Nice. But it seems to me that they're recently changed the vineyard or location they get the grapes from - I think? Chile to California or something. Or did I totally hallucinate that?



Nope, no hallucination. The one I did is from New Zealand. The one currently offered on FineVineWines is Chilean.


----------



## ibglowin

Not an early drinker. 18-24 months to get medal worthy!



Boatboy24 said:


> CC Showcase Yakima Syrah. It had it's first birthday about ten days ago. Still a little kit taste, which is odd, considering it had tannins and barrel time. Either way, its pretty good. Glad I still have 2 cases left - it needs a little more time to rest.


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sure you don't have to worry about that. The Syrah's that have the funky wild game, bacon, umami flavors come from the Rocks area of WA State and Oregon. The grapes are in such high demand that bottles of wine from this tiny AVA go for $60 to $150 a bottle so I doubt any Kit manufacturer will ever get their hands on any of that fruit. Way too expensive!



the_rayway said:


> I'm always afraid I'll end up with a meaty tasting one  Not for me!


----------



## the_rayway

ibglowin said:


> Pretty sure you don't have to worry about that. The Syrah's that have the funky wild game, bacon, umami flavors come from the Rocks area of WA State and Oregon. The grapes are in such high demand that bottles of wine from this tiny AVA go for $60 to $150 a bottle so I doubt any Kit manufacturer will ever get their hands on any of that fruit. Way too expensive!



So...no one has run into a kit with that meaty flavour? That's a big relief!

I'm thinking the Pinot Noir - when I was at a wine tasting event last year I was determined to find one I liked and totally struck out. They all had a meaty gamey taste. Totally not what I like  Those folks can keep their expensive, meaty Syrahs too.

Best Pinot Noir's so far for me have been:
EP New Zeland Pinot noir
Meiomi Pinot Noir (from the LC)


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> So...no one has run into a kit with that meaty flavour? That's a big relief!
> 
> I'm thinking the Pinot Noir - when I was at a wine tasting event last year I was determined to find one I liked and totally struck out. They all had a meaty gamey taste. Totally not what I like  Those folks can keep their expensive, meaty Syrahs too.
> 
> Best Pinot Noir's so far for me have been:
> EP New Zeland Pinot noir
> Meiomi Pinot Noir (from the LC)



I like Meiomi, but to me, it is a little sweet. Just me?


----------



## the_rayway

I think it's the American oak they use that gives it a bit of perceived sweetness. But most people I know don't seem to notice  I love that vanilla tone it has.


----------



## heatherd

Cab franc from this years' California harvest. Had a bit left from bottling. Good but not as good as my old vine zin from the same harvest.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Cab franc from this years' California harvest. Had a bit left from bottling. Good but not as good as my old vine zin from the same harvest.



You bottled already? You don't mess around! Did you do the Lodi Zin, or the Amador?


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight is leftover chicken soup for dinner, washed down with some Dreaming Tree "Everyday" white. This is my first time having this wine and it is excellent. Complex aromatic and rich, with enough acid to give it a touch of a bite.


----------



## Thig

La Bodega port style wine at the moment, I usually end up with one of my bourbons.


----------



## sour_grapes

A $5 bottle of Frontera Chilean Carmenere. Man, that is good stuff for $5!


----------



## fuse

*Pilsner*

Stuck between bottles aging (CC WS Amarone and homemade Concord wine from backyard grapes) and carboys clearing (Apple, last summer's Concord and a cheapo Cellar Master Nebbiolo tweaked with extra elderberries - it actually came with one pack - oak staves and a cup of sugar).
So although I am thirsting for a glass of vino, I am instead drinking a Cooper's Pilsner tweaked with crystal malt and Saaz hops, lagered for 6 months (life got hectic!). Only bottled 3 weeks ago so still a bit fresh, but drinkable.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> You bottled already? You don't mess around! Did you do the Lodi Zin, or the Amador?



Made three batches from California juice and grapes purchased from Harford Vineyard:
Lodi old vine zinfandel
Cab Franc
A blend of those two plus Cabernet Sauvignon

I started them in early September (and don't have a barrel) so they were ready for bottle aging. After MLF, tannins, oak spirals, etc, both are pretty good. Not ready to drink yet but good.

The zinfandel is better by far, which is interesting because I used the same process and additives. I have not tasted the blend yet, so we'll see how that one turned out.

I think I will do California Zin again, and Harford's traiminette, in the fall.

This spring I will try a carmenere and not sure what else....

Heather


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, very exciting day..... (drum roll please......)

Opened my first real bottle from a kit wine -- a WE Selection International Argentine Malbec. This is only 1 year old; it tasted so good at bottling, that I decided to put them in the rotation starting after 1 year, rather than 18 mos., as for the others. To be clear, I have sampled several of my other wines (early drinkers and stuff I opened young for topping purposes), but this is the first one to come into the rotation.

It is very passable! Quite nice (although far from the richest wine I have ever had). It has no KT that I can discern (unlike my Mezza Luna and some of the toppers). Fruity, smooth, a little green/tart tasting perhaps, but a wonderful finish. I am pleased. Can't wait to see how it ages over the next three years.


----------



## ibglowin

*San Acacia Estate Red Wine*

First full bottle of 2012 *Estate* Red Wine! 

This was a "field blend" of Marquette, Noiret, and Corot Noir and were all hanging beautifully during our oldest daughters wedding in the back yard. Only 3 gallons were made so needless to say this is a very "limited production" wine! So how does it taste? In short…… WOW, this wine Rocks! Literally. It has a funky "rocks terroir" going on. Our soil is thin and very volcanic with lots of exposed and buried basalt rock. It taste almost like a syrah born from the rocks in WA state. Lots of dark fruits, plenty of tannin. Oak is spot on (French med toast). I think it still needs more time. Opened it last night and it was kind of closed and needing more air. Finished tonight after stuffing a cork in it and letting it sit in the winery. Tonight it has softened and expanded ten fold. This will be fun to see how it develops over the next 3 years. Very exciting to say the least!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, very exciting day..... (drum roll please......)
> 
> Opened my first real bottle from a kit wine -- a WE Selection International Argentine Malbec. This is only 1 year old; it tasted so good at bottling, that I decided to put them in the rotation starting after 1 year, rather than 18 mos., as for the others. To be clear, I have sampled several of my other wines (early drinkers and stuff I opened young for topping purposes), but this is the first one to come into the rotation.
> 
> It is very passable! Quite nice (although far from the richest wine I have ever had). It has no KT that I can discern (unlike my Mezza Luna and some of the toppers). Fruity, smooth, a little green/tart tasting perhaps, but a wonderful finish. I am pleased. Can't wait to see how it ages over the next three years.



Paul,

Have you tried that CC Showcase Argentina Malbec kit you (as well as me) bought on sale from that place a year or so ago?

I really need to try a bottle, mine is at 1-year mark now, I pitched yeast Jan.18 *2014*.
I really need to try a bottle to see where it's at.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Paul,
> 
> Have you tried that CC Showcase Argentina Malbec kit you (as well as me) bought on sale from that place a year or so ago?
> 
> I really need to try a bottle, mine is at 1-year mark now, I pitched yeast Jan.18 2013.
> I really need to try a bottle to see where it's at.



No. I did not pitch yeast on that until Nov. 1, 2014! I have not even bottled it yet.

I did not realize I dallied quite so long before starting it. (My winemaking was pretty much on hiatus this past summer due to my roofing project..) Sorry!

BTW, you pitched yeast in Jan *2014*, right?


----------



## geek

yes, correction, Jan 2014.


----------



## geek

I will be honest, I don't know if I ever tasted Chardonnay.
So I bought a bottle of this shown in picture.

I loved it.

I like white wines off dry but this Chardonnay proved me I may like it dry.
Can we make Chardonnay this good, from kits, fresh grape or juice bucket and how long to age it??


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, You can make a very good Chardonnay from a Kit. That wine is sorta special as it scored an amazing 90pts on Wine Spectator recently.

*COLUMBIA CREST
Chardonnay Columbia Valley Grand Estates 2012

Score: 90
Release Price: $12
Country: USA
Region: Washington
Issue: Nov 15, 2014
Designation: Best Values*

*Silky and seductive, with pear and spicy grapefruit flavors on a taut, polished frame, lingering with intensity and brightness on the glowing finish. Impressive for the price. Drink now. 160,000 cases made. –HS*


----------



## geek

and how long it needs to be aged?


----------



## ibglowin

Minimum of 3-6 months usually.


----------



## Boatboy24

Varis,

You can make a very good Chardonnay from a kit, and not even a high end kit. Like Mike said, 3-6 months aging. But at a year, most white kit wines are quite good. I did a Renaissance Aussie Chardonnay a while back. Fermented it in a brand new Vadai and otherwise, followed the kit instructions. At 6 months, it was pretty good. At a year, VERY good.


----------



## ibglowin

I did the CC Showcase Chardonnay a while ago and it just kept getting better and better. At 2 years (last bottle) it was stunning. No oak. Even SWMBO who doesn't care much for Chardonnay loved that wine.


----------



## heatherd

Started the WE Selection California Chardonnay last night, which is a 16L kit. I added a pound of white raisins to primary. It came with both oak powder and oak chips. Pretty nice overall for a kit at the $99 USD mark.

Looking forward to this one, as I have never made Chardonnay before but I like to drink it!

Heather


----------



## Boatboy24

"The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters."

But this is what I'm drinking.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I am excited! A friend gave us a bottle of Marquette wine from Wisconsin's Door County. I am eager to try a Marquette, given what Greg and some others have had to say about it. I probably won't crack it tonight, since I should share it with her!



Okay, we drank this with dinner tonight. It was not at all bad -- quite enjoyable. It was fairly tart; I would say "notes of cranberries." The vitners evidently sweetened it up _just_ a bit, presumably to offset this tartness. It was fairly well balanced, with surprising complexity. On the other side, it was a little thin and a bit light in color, but not bad at all. Very smooth tasting. Overall, I was pleased considering where it came from.


----------



## roger80465

It's my Friday, wife was working later than normal and Papa Murphy's for dinner. Opened a WS Valpolacella, about 18 months from pitching yeast. Wow, that is good! Lighter but full of cherry raspberry and a little dark fruit flavor. I call it amarone light. Gotta start another one of these soon.


----------



## sour_grapes

I cracked a bottle of Leese-Fitch Merlot for the first time. (I have had their Cab Sauv before.)

Boy, that is a good wine for $9. Dark, brooding, fruits, hint of tar. Mmmm, mmm, good.


----------



## heatherd

I am in Augusta, GA, so a nice cocktail from Craft & Vine called a greyhound and a caipirinha. Super yummy. The place has a cool wine preservation system so you can buy a taste or glass of wines normally only sold by the bottle, such as Opus One.
Heather


----------



## PhilDarby

Ribena and cherry wine here tonight hic hic


----------



## fuse

*Bottom of the line Spagnols Nebbiolo kit*

The good kits are aging, and me and the lover needed some vino, so we've dipped into the half carboy of Cellar Masters Nebbiolo. 
One half is aging in another half carboy, so it will be interesting to monitor the improvement in this cheap ($42!) kit over the next 12 months.
It tastes like a Barefoot wine, of which the Zinfandel has been my go-to cheap plonk when budgeting is necessitated. Nicer to pay $1.40/bottle, rather than the $10/bottle here in Canada!


----------



## Boatboy24

..Carnivor..


----------



## geek

Store bought Chardonnay....I'm liking Chardonnay ...!!


----------



## ibglowin

Saviah Cellars 2009 Funk Estate Vineyard Syrah, Walla Walla Valley. This is a bottle you just want to sip on slowly as it just keeps expanding and opening up new flavors. Excellent!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Saviah Cellars 2009 Funk Estate Vineyard Syrah, Walla Walla Valley. This is a bottle you just want to sip on slowly as it just keeps expanding and opening up new flavors. Excellent!



Just did a little research on that one. It sounds very nice. Looks like they cofermented with 3% Viognier.


----------



## ibglowin

I have been on their mailing list for years now. Richard Funk the owner and winemaker is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet. The wines are not overpriced and they always over deliver. They have a value wine line called "The Jack" that is always amazing QPR. Multiple wines including a Syrah, Cab, a Bordeaux Blend, Riesling…..

Good stuff!


----------



## Boatboy24

We have some friends coming over tonight and will be doing a little pizza party with the Kettle Pizza. I'll be pouring 2010 Palazzo Della Torre Veronese and a 2010 Re Manfredi Aglianico Del Vulture.


----------



## tonyt

Boatboy24 said:


> Nope, no hallucination. The one I did is from New Zealand. The one currently offered on FineVineWines is Chilean.



Yep, mine was New Zealand also.


----------



## ibglowin

*2007 Silver Oak* (Alexander Valley). Been sitting on this one for 2 years now. Drank pretty well but not anywhere near its price point. Napa Valley just keeps going down, down, down in quality while the price keeps going up, up, up…… This was a $20 bottle of wine that sold for $70. Nuff said. :>


----------



## Boatboy24

That stinks, Mike. 2007 was apparently a pretty good year too.


----------



## ibglowin

Even WS gave it a whopping *86* points……. 

_*Atypically coarse in texture, thi spicy red shows dill and dried currant notes. Medium to full bodied, turning simpler on the finish where the flavors dissipate. Drink now through 2017. 75,000 cases made.*_


----------



## sour_grapes

Over the years, I have been experimenting with moderately aging cheap commercial wines to see how they might improve. Tonight I got to open the first of a case of 2008 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Merlot that I laid away two years ago. It was actually surprisingly tannic upon opening. However, it has opened up nicely over an hour or so of decanting, and now it is lovely. I cannot honestly remember what this was like 2 years ago, but I suspect it was not this good!


----------



## ibglowin

Columbia Crest does a lot of things right and puts out some of the highest QPR wines in the US. I have held on to some of the H3 wines for 3 years (from purchase) and they were all still excellent when opened.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Columbia Crest does a lot of things right and puts out some of the highest QPR wines in the US. I have held on to some of the H3 wines for 3 years (from purchase) and they were all still excellent when opened.



Yeah, I am a big fan of Washington wines in general. Columbia Crest was my "gateway drug" for that region, sometime in the late 80's!

I also laid a case of 2010 H3 Merlot away, planning to open in 2016 and drink until 2019. (I also buy the odd bottle of H3 here and there. Unfortunately, none of my usual, convenient wine stores carry H3 for some odd reason, so I quaff less of it than I otherwise would!)


----------



## ibglowin

I pick up most of mine from Costco. Total Wine has moved into the area and is also carrying most varieties of H3 as well. I am a CC Reserve wine club member so I can order through them as well if I need something and just can't seem to find it anywhere else. I have to admit I am kinda scratching my head at the 2012 H3's. The cab got 92pts WS and I just don't get it. Its a good wine, just not sure its really a 92pts good wine more like 90pts at best. The 2012 H3 Merlot as well. They don't seem to have as long a finish as say the '09 or '10's and the oak seems diminished like they are using lower quality perhaps to save money. They have a new winemaker for the last year or two so he might be putting his touch on things.



sour_grapes said:


> Unfortunately, none of my usual, convenient wine stores carry H3 for some odd reason, so I quaff less of it than I otherwise would!)


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I am a CC Reserve wine club member so I can order through them as well if I need something and just can't seem to find it anywhere else.



Thanks for all the info, Mike. I had never heard of CC's wine club. I just looked into it. They are a bit vague on pricing, so can I ask you: It seems like the clock in around $20/bottle. Does that sound about right?

Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin

I am in the 2 bottles every 3 months. They pick the selections. The MSRP on these bottles are anywhere from $30-$40 a pop. You do get a club discount and they give you a break on shipping for club fulfillment (only $5!) But depending on what the shipment is it usually runs from $60 to $75 a pop with TTL. You will get several different cabs including the flagship that won WS coveted wine of the year in 2009 as well as their Walter Clore Bordeaux blend, then club exclusives like a Malbec, a Primativo (Zinfandel) a Merlot, a Syrah and then one shipment will be a white usually a Chardonnay and a white blend of sorts. Haven't had a bad bottle in the 4-5 years I have been on the list. You can reorder more during the quarter and get the member price. They usually run shipping specials frequently and around Xmas they send out email blast to members for very limited quantity of large format wines. I picked up 3L Magnums of the 2010 H3 Cabernet and Les Chevaux blends a while back as well as a couple of 1.5L Mags of the CC Reserve flagship Cabernet. I have been happy with the frequency, small commitment (2 bottles at time), shipping discount and of course the WINE! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, speak of the devil. Tonight I opened a 2012 Columbia Crest H3 Cab. Sauv. It is very tasty indeed. A bit tannic -- I imagine it would be better in a few years, but mighty fine today.


----------



## tanddc

sour_grapes said:


> Well, speak of the devil. Tonight I opened a 2012 Columbia Crest H3 Cab. Sauv. It is very tasty indeed. A bit tannic -- I imagine it would be better in a few years, but mighty fine today.



That has become one of my favorites as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Well, speak of the devil. Tonight I opened a 2012 Columbia Crest H3 Cab. Sauv. It is very tasty indeed. A bit tannic -- I imagine it would be better in a few years, but mighty fine today.



Every time this wine comes up, I end up drinking some. Picked up a 2012 earlier and am enjoying it as I type.


----------



## geek

Peach-mango, plus some RSJ Muscat...


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Well, speak of the devil. Tonight I opened a 2012 Columbia Crest H3 Cab. Sauv. It is very tasty indeed. A bit tannic -- I imagine it would be better in a few years, but mighty fine today.





Boatboy24 said:


> Every time this wine comes up, I end up drinking some. Picked up a 2012 earlier and am enjoying it as I type.



By tonight, of course, the tannins receded and it turned uber lovely.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> By tonight, of course, the tannins receded and it turned uber lovely.



It mellows very nicely, even with just a little air.


----------



## ibglowin

2010 Etude Pinot Noir. I have been ragging of Napa as of late. This wine didn't disappoint. Classic California Pinot that even Miles from Sideways would have swooned over. With a MSRP around $25 this is a 5 Star QPR Pinot that delivers year after year. Very highly recommended!


----------



## Hokapsig

We started last evening with a Greendance Marshal Foch, then tried another wineries Pinot Gris. The Pinot Gris was filled with diamonds and had a nasty almost plastic like smell to it (undrinkable). FFemt had almost the same issue with a Stueben that we got from the same winery. Should I call the winery and let them know that we got a bad bottle? Or just not patronize that winery again?


----------



## geek

Opened a bottle of my cab Sav from fall 2013 fresh grapes.

WOW... It is just getting better and better...!!


----------



## Elmer

2013 wine expert selection, double oaked Pinot Noir.

Smooth, silky and a good compliment to pizza


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> We started last evening with a Greendance Marshal Foch, then tried another wineries Pinot Gris. The Pinot Gris was filled with diamonds and had a nasty almost plastic like smell to it (undrinkable). FFemt had almost the same issue with a Stueben that we got from the same winery. Should I call the winery and let them know that we got a bad bottle? Or just not patronize that winery again?



Don't patronize them. They are not going to listen to you about their wine, especially since there was two different wines bought by two different people.


----------



## Hokapsig

tonight we had a OAk Spring Winery Harvest Red with our pizza and now we are drinking a Luva Bella Apple Passion....


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> We started last evening with a Greendance Marshal Foch, then tried another wineries Pinot Gris. The Pinot Gris was filled with diamonds and had a nasty almost plastic like smell to it (undrinkable). FFemt had almost the same issue with a Stueben that we got from the same winery. Should I call the winery and let them know that we got a bad bottle? Or just not patronize that winery again?



I think I would try to politely let them know. I know that if I were the vintner, I would appreciate having this feedback.


----------



## Elmer

Beer, beer & more beer-IPA's, cream ale & stouts.
I bought a couple different sample packs. Started at noon while racking a pinot noir!
Wine and football just don't mix with me!


----------



## Enologo

Actually a few days ago got this as part of my Birthday present from my daughter and son in law. It was just ok, not worth the price they paid. I told them it was good not to hurt their feelings. I drank it over a couple of days to see if it would improve but again not for the price.


----------



## Boatboy24

Renaissance Aussie Chardonnay.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Renaissance Aussie Chardonnay.




How is it and how old?


----------



## roger80465

Tonight it is a RJS WS Cab Shiraz. I started this 12/16/13 and made it according to instructions. At bottling in March 2014 it was chateau plywood - I was a bit worried. But a year after pitching yeast, it is beautiful. Excellent ripe fruit and balanced oak. It's a real winner and I know by next year this will be amazing.


----------



## sour_grapes

I opened my *LAST* bottle of 2006 Cline Zinfandel. This is not a particularly special wine -- just one that we liked a lot, so we laid away a case for extended aging. It really delivered, right up to the end. Rich and smooth, with the fruit receding a bit over the years, and toffee, etc., stepping up to fill the gap. Still very full flavors, and quite enjoyable. I can now cross out a row in my wine inventory spreadsheet!


----------



## ibglowin

*2010 EFESTE Upright* Merlot. The name is a play on the movie Sideways. Paired with a Deep Dish Pizza from Costco that we tweaked with extra sauce, kalamata olives, and Chèvre. You have not lived until you have had a good Merlot from WA state!


----------



## ibglowin

*2012 Kirkland Signature Cabernet Sauvignon from Red Mountain, WA*! Snagged a couple yesterday on a Costco run. $15.99 MSRP. A medium body red wine with fine tannins needing about 30 mins to drink really well. Really nice nose of dark chocolate and cocoa powder, amid notes of black cherry, blackberry and blueberry, chocolate-covered pomegranate, plum and red currant flavors. A little tart at the beginning but that softens and goes away with a little air. I give it 4 out of 5 stars for QPR.


----------



## geek

I have to go and look at that one at Costco.


----------



## geek

Self explanatory....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Self explanatory....




How are you enjoying it?

I'm down to 3 bottles, and my next one is still clearing in the carboy. It's gonna be a looooong 2015.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> How are you enjoying it?
> 
> I'm down to 3 bottles, and my next one is still clearing in the carboy. It's gonna be a looooong 2015.



Well, while it smells so nice (black cherries), it is still not there yet. Still missing that silky taste, I hope it will get it in 5 more months.
I started this one in Dec. 2013.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Vineco LR Tempranillo-Garnacha. 13 months old now and coming along very nicely. It got barrel time and some Tancor Grand Cru. It's dry from the tannin, but shows nice fruit. Winner, winner!


----------



## the_rayway

Cheeky Monkey Pinot Noir. My first Pinot, and after letting it breathe overnight, it's really quite lovely with my lasagna.

Tonight, I'm going to keep it coming as this has been the week from Hell. And it's only Tuesday. They sure are making it easy for me to want to start that new job late next week. I've seldom had such a difficult time with anything over the last 7 years.


----------



## flatfoot

Hmmmmm, decisions decision.......14 Hands hot to trot methinks.


----------



## vernsgal

Just a wee glass of Tempranillo Cabernet


----------



## Boatboy24

Ecco Domani Pinot Grigio.


----------



## Boatboy24

Blah, blah, blah. Ten character minimum.


----------



## ibglowin

Probably the toughest harvest ever in WA State. Notes?


----------



## vernsgal

I've never been a fan of whites. I think I'm waiting for a review from someone that really rates one high without the same coming from wallet


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Probably the toughest harvest ever in WA State. Notes?



39% Merlot, 39% Syrah, 9% Malbec, 4% Grenache, 3% Petite Verdot, 3% Cabernet Sauvignon, 2% Mourvedre, 1% Cabernet Franc. Pretty much your 'kitchen sink' blend. But pretty good. Good balance of fruit and tannin. Jammy, but not a 'fruit bomb'. Pretty nice overall.


----------



## ibglowin

*Help me pick a wine for tonight!*

Pairing with *Red Wine Braised Lamb Shanks with Portobella Mushrooms*.

2008 Longshadows Sequel Syrah

2009 Doubleback Cabernet Sauvignon

2007 Lucien Barrot & Fills Châteauneuf-du-Pape


----------



## sour_grapes

Fantastic choices, all. I think I would opt for the Syrah with that menu. 

Uhh, what time should I arrive?


----------



## Boatboy24

My vote is for the Chateauneuf du Pape.


----------



## ibglowin

Kinda leaning towards either the Syrah or ChduP myself. Hmmmm……. Save the DB for a ginormous hunk o beef perhaps.


----------



## geek

Cabernet for me


----------



## Elmer

Homemade Barolo for me!


----------



## Boatboy24

Anyone else seeing a theme developing?


----------



## ColemanM

Boatboy24 said:


> Anyone else seeing a theme developing?




Which was better? 2011 or 12?


----------



## Jimyson

The 40 weeks pregnant wife needed a glass tonight so I am forced to finish.


----------



## Boatboy24

ColemanM said:


> Which was better? 2011 or 12?



Different wines, but both good. The 2011 was a blend, while the 2012 was all Cab. I would choose differently, depending on my mood. 



Jimyson said:


> The 40 weeks pregnant wife needed a glass tonight so I am forced to finish.
> 
> View attachment 20782



Way to take one for the team.


----------



## ibglowin

*2008 Gorman Winery "The Bully"* Cabernet Sauvignon. Paired with grilled filet mignon, leftover scalloped potatoes and field of greens salad.

This wine is what Napa Cabs want to be when they grow up. Big, bold, and amazing!


----------



## Boatboy24

You buy from the winery, Mike?


----------



## ibglowin

Yeppers. I think I have about 2 mixed cases of Gorman in the cellar at the moment.


----------



## jswordy

My own "1 of 1" Forced Natural Fermentation Blueberry Wine Fail. LOL ... it still does the job, so I am going to take one for the team and drink it up. Hiccup!


----------



## geek

Last night tried some left over from racking my last fresh grapes batch started in October, a mix of sangio/cab sav/merlot (60/30/10), I am calling it ala Super Tuscan.

I REALLY liked it, it is very young at 4 months but know it will be a hit.
Just need a barrel now.....


----------



## PhilDarby

Couldn't decide what to have, so, ive got a 200 ml ration of both cherry and strawberry wine


----------



## beano

Mine is not so sofisticated tonight. 
Just a sample from a juice wine. A nice blush wine. Dry or almost dry with a nice tart flavor. Have a great evening Ya'll!

Beano Joe


----------



## wineforfun

Going with a 1yr. old oaked elderberry.............made with, compliments of, our own Arne's elderberrys. I only have 3 bottles left so drinking them sparingly. 

Going to pair it with me.


----------



## roger80465

wineforfun said:


> Going with a 1yr. old oaked elderberry.............made with, compliments of, our own Arne's elderberrys. I only have 3 bottles left so drinking them sparingly.
> 
> Going to pair it with me.



I have my first elderberry clearing at this point. I'm curious, did you back sweeten this wine or leave it dry? I'm trying to decide the direction I will take but since I have no experience with this wine, I'm just not sure which way to go. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ibglowin

Multiple winner, the Saviah Cellars' 2011 Elephant Mountain Vineyard GSM won best in show at the 2014 Great Northwest Wine Competition in Hood River, Ore. as well as a Double Gold in last years Seattle Wine Awards. This wine has the bouquet of an Oregon Pinot Noir but the finish of a Syrah. Its still light and delicate with loads of red berries especially raspberries an just a nice hint of pepper spice. Very light on oak as you might expect. Needed about 20 mins to open up but its been smooooooooth sailing since then. An excellent wine from a very tough vintage!


----------



## PhilDarby

Have to say im still drinking cherry wine


----------



## geek

Trying more Chardonnay ... Really liking this varietal..


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Bookwalter Foreshadow Cabernet. Perfect, perfect, perfect!


----------



## wineforfun

roger80465 said:


> I have my first elderberry clearing at this point. I'm curious, did you back sweeten this wine or leave it dry? I'm trying to decide the direction I will take but since I have no experience with this wine, I'm just not sure which way to go. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



I backsweetened, but only to 1.002. I was just trying to bring a little flavor back into it. It is still pretty dry with a nice oak touch.
Another gallon I made without oak I backsweetened to 1.008. It is really good and you can really taste the flavor better I think.
FYI I am a dry red wine drinker but do enjoy the 1.008 version too.


----------



## roger80465

wineforfun said:


> I backsweetened, but only to 1.002. I was just trying to bring a little flavor back into it. It is still pretty dry with a nice oak touch.
> Another gallon I made without oak I backsweetened to 1.008. It is really good and you can really taste the flavor better I think.
> FYI I am a dry red wine drinker but do enjoy the 1.008 version too.



Thanks for the response. 1.002 seems about right to me but I just wasn't sure how that would age. Sounds like it does pretty well.

I should have asked this the first time but what kind of oak did you use? I have added about an ounce of american medium stick (about 1 month) and just added another ounce of french medium chips. I don't want to overwhelm the wine but I want to round out the flavors a bit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## wineforfun

roger80465 said:


> I should have asked this the first time but what kind of oak did you use?



Roger,
Let me check my notes to be sure. I believe it was a medium French but not positive. I will post back tomorrow.


----------



## wineforfun

roger80465 said:


> Thanks for the response. 1.002 seems about right to me but I just wasn't sure how that would age. Sounds like it does pretty well.
> 
> I should have asked this the first time but what kind of oak did you use? I have added about an ounce of american medium stick (about 1 month) and just added another ounce of french medium chips. I don't want to overwhelm the wine but I want to round out the flavors a bit. Thanks for your help.



Roger,
Checked my notes and I used 1 oz. of Medium French Oak chips. Put them in just enough water to cover them, heated them up in the microwave, drained off water and then added chips to carboy. I left them in there for 3 weeks. 

It has a decent oak taste but not big like a dry red. If I do it again, I will either a. leave them in longer or b. go with a Heavy oak.


----------



## roger80465

wineforfun said:


> Roger,
> Checked my notes and I used 1 oz. of Medium French Oak chips. Put them in just enough water to cover them, heated them up in the microwave, drained off water and then added chips to carboy. I left them in there for 3 weeks.
> 
> It has a decent oak taste but not big like a dry red. If I do it again, I will either a. leave them in longer or b. go with a Heavy oak.



Thank you for checking on this. I added 1 Oz French medium chips after putting them in my 'corkador' for a couple hours. We'll see how it works. I'm checking it every couple days. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## roger80465

wineforfun said:


> Roger,
> Checked my notes and I used 1 oz. of Medium French Oak chips. Put them in just enough water to cover them, heated them up in the microwave, drained off water and then added chips to carboy. I left them in there for 3 weeks.
> 
> It has a decent oak taste but not big like a dry red. If I do it again, I will either a. leave them in longer or b. go with a Heavy oak.



BTW, it is my understanding that 3 weeks is enough to extract everything an oak chip has to offer. So quantity or type of oak may be more beneficial than time. Just a thought.


----------



## wineforfun

roger80465 said:


> BTW, it is my understanding that 3 weeks is enough to extract everything an oak chip has to offer. So quantity or type of oak may be more beneficial than time. Just a thought.



You're welcome.

FYI I don't know that I mentioned this anywhere but my 1 oz. was added to a 1 gal. carboy.

Thanks for the tip on the "3 week oaking". I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Enologo

*The Real Deal*

Now this was the real deal. 30 bucks. Not cheap to me but so good. Now I have something to shoot for. I could drink (not buy) this all the time.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks like your first Amarone experience was similar to mine. I just fell in love. 

$30 is a good price. Keep an eye on WTSO.com. They will often have Amarone for $25. But most of what I see in stores starts at $40 or $50.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like your first Amarone experience was similar to mine. I just fell in love.
> 
> $30 is a good price. Keep an eye on WTSO.com. They will often have Amarone for $25. But most of what I see in stores starts at $40 or $50.



I don't know if I was blessed or cursed. My first Amarone was one that I won at a charity event. They had about 100 bottles of wine in brown paper bags. You paid $20 and got a bottle of wine. Most of the 100 bottles were plonk, with a couple winners. I got a winner -- a $75 bottle of Amarone. It was divine; hands down, the best wine I have ever experienced in my life. I essentially went into this hobby as a way to make "bad Amarone for small money."


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I don't know if I was blessed or cursed. My first Amarone was one that I won at a charity event. They had about 100 bottles of wine in brown paper bags. You paid $20 and got a bottle of wine. Most of the 100 bottles were plonk, with a couple winners. I got a winner -- a $75 bottle of Amarone. It was divine; hands down, the best wine I have ever experienced in my life. I essentially went into this hobby as a way to make "bad Amarone for small money."



For slightly less damage to your wallet, you can get the Tomassi Valpolicella Ripasso. A 'baby Amarone', but still quite enjoyable. I get it for around $25.


----------



## geek

I really need to try a commercial Amarone, I remember seeing it at Costco for like $39.95.
I will probably buy one on my next visit there....


----------



## ibglowin

*Whats in my Glass?*

Something from this State! 

[ame="https://vimeo.com/118872484"]https://vimeo.com/118872484[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin

Went out to dinner last night in Santa fe. Its "restaurant week" in the city different! Had a fantastic meal at a place called "Arroyo Vino". This is a restaurant/wineshop. The cool thing is you browse the wineshop and then you can have any bottle from the shop for retail plus a $20 corkage fee. The prices are NOT marked up, they are true retail so we had a FANTASTIC dinner with our BFF's and not one but two excellent bottles of wine with dinner. 

We had a 2010 Andrew Will "Two Blondes" Vineyard Bordeaux blend from WA State which was fantastic and paired well with Flank steak but I think the hit of the night was the 2013 Belle Glos "Dairyman" Pinot Noir from the Russian River valley. 

I didn't think that this wine would stand up to the steak but it more than held its own. It also paired perfectly with stuffed quail which several in our group had.

We loved both wines but the winner at the table was the Pinot. MSRP on the bottle is ~$40 and very well worth the greenbacks.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Something from this State!
> 
> https://vimeo.com/118872484



That video makes you want to quit your job, move to Washington, grow grapes and make wine. 

Or at least go to the store and buy something from there.


----------



## ibglowin

It does for me as well. We are headed up to Seattle for a wedding this Summer and are thinking we need to do another tour of Walla Walla!


----------



## homesteader26

concord grape made this past September from grapes picked from wild vines in NH. It is young, tart and drinkable. First tasting of 5 gallons I have bulk aging (this was for topping bit it looks like it topped hubby and I!!).


----------



## Boatboy24

@homesteader26: Not sure what grape that is, but the color is beautiful.


----------



## homesteader26

Boatboy Concords are one of the first wild grapes used for wine when the colonists landed in Plymouth MA. (At least that is what folk culture says!!). They grow wild here and have an amazing flavor. The deep purple color and flavor makes wonderful jelly as well!


----------



## ibglowin

Switching gears! Monk's Tripel Ale (9.2% ABV) made locally by the Abbey Beverage Company (Benedictine Monastery of Christ in the Desert. Brewed in Abiquiu, New Mexico)


*Drink beer, and you will sleep well. Sleep well, and you will not sin. Avoid sin, and you will be saved. Ergo, drink beer and be saved.*


----------



## sour_grapes

With brunch, I had a glass of Butternut Chardonnay. I know oaky butter bombs are not everyone's cup of tea, but I enjoy them. (It paired well with brunch.) I also enjoy crisp, non-MLF Chards; to me, they are two different wines. Why can't I enjoy them both?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> With brunch, I had a glass of Butternut Chardonnay. I know oaky butter bombs are not everyone's cup of tea, but I enjoy them. (It paired well with brunch.) I also enjoy crisp, non-MLF Chards; to me, they are two different wines. Why can't I enjoy them both?



That would've gone well with the Chicken Divan we had for dinner.


----------



## ibglowin

2006 Walter Clore Bordeaux Blend. This one was Merlot dominant for a change and paired very well with a Chicken Margherita with Penne.


----------



## geek

You guys are killing me with so many good ones....

Time to step up my game, but I have a new barrel in the works....


----------



## Enologo

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like your first Amarone experience was similar to mine. I just fell in love.
> 
> This actually wasn't the first. I had posted earlier about the bottle I got for my birthday whch wasn't really up to snuff. Since I started this hobby I usually try a commercial version of what I want to make first so I have an idea what it's actually suposed to taste like. When I originally went to get an Amarone I was suprised at the prices (30 to 80 bucks), and thought ok I'll be flying blind on this one. Then got the bottle for my birthday and was disappointed. I thought for 40 bucks it should of knocked my socks off. So I splurged with some of my birthday bucks and this one was great. The only draw back is now I'm so tempted to try some others but being so _frugal_ I find it hard to spend as much on one bottle as I can spend to make a whole batch.


----------



## Enologo

Boatboy24 said:


> For slightly less damage to your wallet, you can get the Tomassi Valpolicella Ripasso. A 'baby Amarone', but still quite enjoyable. I get it for around $25.



I saw a Ripasso when I was there I should have picked it up. That will have to be next on my list to try.


----------



## ibglowin

Been sitting on this wine for almost two years and decided to give it a go tonight. Decanted for 30 min and paired with a pot roast slow cooked in au jus with carrots and potatoes. All I can say is wow, more than worth the wait. An intoxicating bouquet of red and blue fruits with just the right amount of oak. When you add in a finish that goes on and on and on and on and a price point of $25 we are taking one amazing wine! Available pretty much only at the winery. 

Forgot to mention 50% Syrah, 50% Grenache!


----------



## sour_grapes

Yer killin' me, Mike. Yummmm.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, I was at the grocery store, and just HAD to wander into the wine section. A friend had told me of a bargain-priced wine she saw at Trader Joes, viz., a 2011 Castle Rock Cab for $10. So, in my local grocery store, they had a 2012 Castle Rock Cab for $8.45, or a 2011 Castle Rock Merlot for the same price, $8.45. (Cue announcer voice.) "But wait, there's more!" They each had a hang tag on them for an instant coupon worth $1 off. So now we are down to $7.45 a bottle. "But wait, there's more." I did not know this, but evidently it is "Double Coupon Daze" at that grocery store; they will double the value of your coupons during this time. So I got each of these bottles for $6.45! 

I opened the Merlot this evening. She was right: it is pretty danged good. (Pretty good, that is, for a $10 bottle of wine. Outstanding for a $6.50 bottle!)


----------



## ibglowin

2012 Owen Roe "Sinister Hand"! 5 Star QPR! GSM blend. Paired very well with Tempura Battered Baby Portobella Mushrooms with Ponzu Dipping Sauce and a grilled lemon peppered center cut pork tenderloin.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mike,

I'm starting to wonder: aside from New Mexico, do you drink anything that isn't from Washington?


----------



## ibglowin

It is my specialty. :> So many wines, so little time, can't be an expert in everything might as well pick a region you (really) like and specialize.

But yes, just snagged a few bottles of Belle Glos Pinot Noir from the Russian River Valley in Kalifornia for the cellar this week!

Honestly been burned too many times on California wines in the past 5 years. Prices are sky-high and the quality is mediocre for the most part.


----------



## PhilDarby

Some of my strawberry wine ;-) really nice it is, as well


----------



## ffemt128

2013 Cherry for now..


----------



## shoebiedoo

ibglowin said:


> Honestly been burned too many times on California wines in the past 5 years. Prices are sky-high and the quality is mediocre for the most part.



And yet your Avatar says "CALIFORNIA"" to me


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, from a time long ago now when they were hungry and humble (not bad for hicks from the sticks). Wineries were owned mostly by people and not large conglomerate corporations and they needed and really appreciated your business! :>


----------



## shoebiedoo

It WAS a great movie!!!!! and truth be know, I'm partial to Washington mine too. Even thinking of moving to the Columbia Gorge area after my daughter graduates from College. just had to point out the obvious


----------



## ibglowin

Still one of my favorite movies (obviously). I am friends on FB etc. with so many winemakers from WA State, they are all so approachable and responsive. Just one of the many reasons I enjoy promoting WA State wines aside from the fact that they are just AMAZING wines for the price in comparison with Cali wines these days.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Still one of my favorite movies (obviously). I am friends on FB etc. with so many winemakers from WA State, they are all so approachable and responsive. Just one of the many reasons I enjoy promoting WA State wines aside from the fact that they are just AMAZING wines for the price in comparison with Cali wines these days.



Coincidentally, I opened a 2012 Columbia Crest Horse Heaven Hills (H3) Merlot this evening. It is simply outstanding an outstanding wine for $9. It was quite oakey with plenty of vanilla, a loooong finish, and plenty of flavor. This would be better in a couple of years -- it was a bit tannic upon opening. Will be much better tomorrow!

And, so sorry for my ignorance, but what movie is Mike's avatar from? Is it from _Bottle Shock_?


----------



## sour_grapes

Enologo said:


> Now this was the real deal. 30 bucks. Not cheap to me but so good. Now I have something to shoot for. I could drink (not buy) this all the time.





derekjames100 said:


> Do you guys like italian wine?
> 
> Check out some amarone. Interesting process. You should read about the process--pretty interesting. Amarone is made from dry grapes. They are harvested fresh and then dried on straw mats in the old days but now in drying chambers. Dry for 120 days then the crush and fermentation lasts 30-50 days.




Funny, this just came up a few days ago! Go back and start reading at post #948


----------



## ibglowin

Yes! "These wines are all so good"……


----------



## ColemanM

Enjoying a Toscana after my ribeye and grilled veggies.


----------



## ibglowin

Love that wine. One of my first "aha" moments in food and wine pairings!


----------



## sour_grapes

derekjames100 said:


> Amarone, old style Barolo, brunello......the best



Oh, good God. For a minute, I read this as _Amarone, Old Style, Barolo, brunello......the best_. I was very puzzled!


----------



## Enologo

*Found it. Like it.*

Ok not the eye opener that the Amarone was but very nice and not an arm and a leg.


----------



## Avantjour

*What's in your glass tonight...*

I'm drinking a Maelstrom American Stout Brewed in Beaumont, Texas

It's 1 pint 6 ounces with a 6.8 ABV

Smooth and sweet.


----------



## Elmer

1.5 year old dry Apple wine


----------



## ibglowin

Not a bad evening…….


----------



## geek

CC Showcase Argentina Malbec...


----------



## Boatboy24

Drinking AND eating well, Varis.


----------



## ibglowin

Who needs Argentina when WA State can produce a Malbec like this! As good or better than *any* bottle from Argentina!


----------



## geek

Got this at Costco and will try tonight...I hope it will be good..


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Got this at Costco and will try tonight...I hope it will be good..



How did you like the Carnivor, Varis?

Here was my impression of this wine:



> Upon opening: Smooth, languid, cough syrup, boysenberry, artificial candy taste, slightly sweet. Bizarre deep purple color, nearly fluorescent. Loooooong legs. The legs themselves look purple. Very viscous. Artificial color and/or glycerol.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> How did you like the Carnivor, Varis?
> 
> 
> 
> Here was my impression of this wine:




Well, not that impressed.
Good aroma, VERY dark in color but it doesn't have that silky flavor I like.

The H3, cheaper, is way much better hands down.
Personally I wouldn't buy again.


----------



## ibglowin

In H3 we trust!


----------



## zalai

I bought a Barolo to top up my Cheeky Monkey LE Barolo and Barbera blend kit . That was VERY DISAPOINTING ! The other bottle was a Pinot Noir . That was very nice , a rich wine , good color , nice body, with cherry and nice oaking .


----------



## the_rayway

I cracked one of my Crabapple Ciders last night. First time since checking the carbonation levels at the beginning.

FANTASTIC. Tasted just like a nice, chilled Strongbow. Acidic enough to be interesting, but not so much that it unbalances the dryness. I consider this a success! Can't wait to sip on it this summer in the garden


----------



## jpike01

Finished off a bottle of my own peach and started a bottle of my own blueberry.


----------



## geek

Trying this Chardonnay from Costco....very good.


----------



## RCGoodin

*Drinking tonight.*

Mine is from Costco also. It's a Spanish Rioja. Very dry and very bug. I buy a case each time I go. It's on sale for $7.99.

Get some, it's worth it.


----------



## PhilDarby

The best wine ive had in a long time, some of my home made cherry from January 15, a really nice drink ;-)

Ok ive exceeded my rda at one litre but it was well worth the effort ;-)


----------



## Bubba1

My own Sangiovese


----------



## ibglowin

That was my "top up" wine for my Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay. Seemed to blend right in. 




geek said:


> Trying this Chardonnay from Costco....very good.
> 
> View attachment 21460


----------



## geek

Good idea Mike.

The other first Chardonnay I ever bought (Sonoma I think?, the one with 90pts wine expectator) is better to me, but this one is not bad at all..


----------



## ibglowin

They also sell a 1.5L of that at Costco for like $10.99!


----------



## wineinmd

No booze at the Costcos around here unfortunately or I'd give some of them a shot.


----------



## PhilDarby

A sweet sherry, port type wine I`ve aged in a vintage Spanish sherry barrel, I got from ebay several months ago, ive traced its ancestry to the three salmons inn, roserstone, gwent wales, uk 1978 from its previous owner, it came with no tap or stand, which ive added in oak, although I have my doubts the barrel is oak, due to its colour and grain etc.

When I received it I blended a sherry/port type wine fortified with napoleon brandy and 2 bottles of nice cream qc and house of Windsor, to make 2 1/2 gallons, then back sweetened (to an sg of 1.024) the original wine was a bit acidic, but there is no trace of excess acid, in fact its now very mellow, with caramel being the predominant flavour, its also very very nice, so my original tasting session ended up with several more, just for good measure ;-)


----------



## PhilDarby

A sweet sherry, port type wine I`ve aged in a vintage Spanish sherry barrel, I got from ebay several months ago, ive traced its ancestry to the three salmons inn, roserstone, gwent wales, uk 1978 from its previous owner, it came with no tap or stand, which ive added in oak, although I have my doubts the barrel is oak, due to its colour and grain etc.

When I received it I blended a sherry/port type wine fortified with napoleon brandy and 2 bottles of nice cream qc and house of Windsor, to make 2 1/2 gallons, then back sweetened (to an sg of 1.024) the original wine was a bit acidic, but there is no trace of excess acid, in fact its now very mellow, with caramel being the predominant flavour, its also very very nice, so my original tasting session ended up with several more, just for good measure ;-)

The mouldy looking stuff around the tap im guessing is flor from seepage, if you ask me the barrel looks very art deco kind of age ? any feedback welcome on that one


----------



## Boatboy24

As of this afternoon, we have a ratified contract on the house. I'm celebrating with a huge Porterhouse and a Cellar Craft Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. Lent, schment!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Jim!


----------



## wineinmd

That's great. It's such a good feeling to have that done. 

Hopefully your buyers have their financing all lined up and the inspection goes well!


----------



## sour_grapes

Yay, Jim! That is great!


----------



## sour_grapes

A somewhat funny one is in my glass tonight. I am drinking a cheapo bottle of Zin from 2003! To be exact, I am sipping on a "fine" 2003 Woodbridge Fishnet Creek Old Vine Zinfandel, Lodi, CA, Select Vineyard Series by Robert Mondavi. But there is a small backstory...

Back about 10 years ago, I had _just_ gotten smart enough to start buying wine by the case. I did not set out to store these bottles for any length of time -- I am talking about plonk, for the most part. I just started buying by the case to get a small discount and to always have some wine in. I only did this with wines I "knew" to be acceptable.

Then, one time I took a flyer and bought a case of the above-named plonk without having tried one first. It was really terrible. In a word, it was harsh. I could barely drink it.

Sooo, a plan was hatched. I decided to lay it down for storage for a while, in hopes it would mellow out. In fact, my brain thought, I should do this with a number of cases. So I built a small wine closet in my basement, large enough for 8 or 10 cases. (Picture below.) I told friends I was explicitly seeking to turn $9 bottles of wine into $10 bottles of wine through aging!  The above-named quaff was my first deposit in the closet.

As time went on, I populated and depopulated this closet with various low-end wines, up to maybe $15. I developed a cellar strategy and an Excel sheet that told me when to drink one of the bottles from each batch, so that I would use them up before their "sell-by date." However, for sentimental reasons, I never drank the last bottle of the "wine that started it all," the above-mentioned Fish Net Creek Zin.

Tonight, I decided that last bottle is only going to continue getting worse, so I pulled the cork, errrr, welll, I pulled the Nomacork on it and tasted. It is not bad, actually. It is way past its prime, but I am getting some interesting flavors (along with the oxidized notes). I have tropical fruit coming out of this -- guava, papaya, honeysuckle, a bit of bubble gum. As it breathed a bit, these faded a little and some of the plumminess is coming back to the fore. It is still not good, mind you, but it is interesting. Come to think of it -- it is a lot better than it was 10 years ago when I laid it down, so I guess the experiment was a success!


----------



## Troll

Sipping a little Woodford Reserve


----------



## ColemanM

Does this mean I have to go to bed??


----------



## jswordy

How about a test sample of vintage 2013 Norton that was bottled in 2014? 





It's still not what I believe it is going to be. Have patience, Jim (boatboy24)! It's getting there!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> How about a test sample of vintage 2013 Norton that was bottled in 2014?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still not what I believe it is going to be. Have patience, Jim (boatboy24)! It's getting there!



The 2011 from Horton is still sitting in my wine fridge.


----------



## Boatboy24

2010 Donnachiara Aglianico


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> The 2011 from Horton is still sitting in my wine fridge.



They are as different as day and night.


----------



## Boatboy24

Basking in the great Gewürztraminer that @geek sent me a while back. I'm going to vacu-vin it shortly to try again tomorrow after a little more air. Then moving onto a 2012 La Crema Pinot Noir with dinner.


----------



## geek

Sipping on a newly bottled WE Selection intl Traminer Riesling.


----------



## sour_grapes

With Easter dinner, we opened a bottle of Amarone de Valpolicella. (Conte di Bregonzo, 2011.) This was a Trader Joe's deal, something like $20 or $25. It was really yummy. Tasting notes: "Luscious, berries, rich, leather, great mouthfeel, tangy, creamy, bright." Some of those descriptors sound contrary to me, but they all fit!


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Apple wine from my very first successful batch, started in November and just bottled today. By next autumn, it will be very good.  I need to get a batch of DB going so I will have something ready for summer.


----------



## sour_grapes

derekjames100 said:


> Amarone de valpolicella is my favorite. Try bertani



Me too! I essentially went into this hobby for the express purpose of making bad, but affordable, Amarone-style wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

En Primeur Amarone. 21 months old and getting darn good!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> En Primeur Amarone. 21 months old and getting darn good!




Finally coming around, huh?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Finally coming around, huh?



It was good at a year, and 18 months, but needed more time. The EP Pinot that I started about a month later has been a different story, however. This Amarone though, is excellent.


----------



## ceeaton

I have a Zinfandel tonight. Have been sampling different varieties between me and my wife to rule out which ones we make and which ones we don't. Unfortunately, the ones she doesn't like I do, and vice versa. Oh well, at least we can make up a list from favorites to least favorites, with a break to do ones that one of us likes, but the other doesn't like so much.

Maybe now I'll finish the Zinfandel bottle since I'm now in charge of laundry. My wife found head lice on my 7 year old this evening. Time for stuffed animals in bags and lot's of laundry. Oh bother (daughter is watching a Pooh video to help make it through all the combing).

Cheers.


----------



## ou8amaus

Started with a triple berry and peach DB (dubbed Peach Melba), Now finishing with a little toasted caramel port.


----------



## JohnT

gonna ease back in my favorite easy chair (leather and like sitting on a cloud), sip my way through a bottle of my 2014 Chilean cab, and toast the end of lent!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, I had another oldie-but-cheapie. A 2005 Gallo of Sonoma Reserve Cabernet. This was a label that Gallo put out in the mid-to-late-2000s to go more upmarket. It was a decent $10 bottle of wine at the time. 10 years later, it is quite nice. Probably past its prime, but very smooth and soft with wonderful, if somewhat muted, flavors.


----------



## Avantjour

I made my Dad's BBQ Sauce recipe that calls for Beer. 

He always said the cook needed some too.


----------



## ceeaton

Finishing the bottle of Zinfandel from the other night. Just started doing laundry, again, since we found lice in my 9 yr old son. He's not as happy with the situation as he was when his sister was enduring the relentless combing from my wife.

At least weather underground is showing 75 deg here tomorrow. Need to get more yard work done since I'll be out of town the end of this week and the weekend.


----------



## heatherd

Barista South African Pinotage 2013 vintage. Figured I want to sample what my current batch might turn out to be.


----------



## PhilDarby

Summer fruits wine, its very young but showing good promise ;-)


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 (though the label says 2013) LE WineXpert South African Shiraz/Cabernet. Only 10 months old, but pretty enjoyable already. They nailed the 'style'. Or maybe I should take credit and say I did.


----------



## pjd

2012 Barolo, shared with the wife then a 2013 elderberry. The Barolo was excellent, the elderberry........ passable. Honestly my first batch of elderberry was my best one so far! I really wish I could remember how I made it. I have 3 bottles left, one will be opened on my birthday this year and the other two will be consumed next year. It was made in 2010 and is still my favorite wine!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sadly, the answer is "MoviPrep." Yuk. You fellow over-50's know what I mean!


----------



## Brian55

Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 (though the label says 2013) LE WineXpert South African Shiraz/Cabernet. Only 10 months old, but pretty enjoyable already. They nailed the 'style'. Or maybe I should take credit and say I did.



Agreed. Ours is just over a year old, we've tried two bottles over the past couple months, very impressed so far.


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmmm…… Wonder what will be in my glass tonight!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Hmmmmmm…… Wonder what will be in my glass tonight!



B!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Columbia Crest "Two Vines" 2012 Sauvignon Blanc. It was on clearance for $6.99. Not the best SB I've ever had (I've certainly had worse), but for 7 bucks, its pretty damn good.


----------



## Troll

Crown reserve-gettting a little old and didn't want it going bad.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just opened up my first "official" bottle of CC Showcase Amarone. This was the 3rd kit I made, and I aged it 18 mos. It is good -- not great. Some KT, and a bit of a bitter finish. The taste is a little "off" somehow. Still quite enjoyable, but maybe more like an ~$8 bottle.


----------



## geek

Paul, how's that CC Showcase Malbec coming along?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Paul, how's that CC Showcase Malbec coming along?



I'll let you know in 401 days! I bottled it a few weeks ago; first "official" drink is May 22, 2016.

I will say this, though. At bottling, it was super. Very nice, just a hint of KT, well balanced, very tasty. I can't wait for it to get into my drinking rotation.


----------



## geek

401 days...!!! LOL Mine is not fully developed yet after a year.


----------



## ColemanM

. I really need to figure how to replicate the Italian wines!! What is it? How do they get the leather and cedar notes?? I need that in my wines!


----------



## PamNoir

Apple Berry wine! First wine that I made that was ready to drink when I was ready to drink it....


----------



## sour_grapes

Opened a bottle of my first-ever kit wine, a CC Sterling Merlot. It is now 20 mos. old. I made a fair amount of mistakes on that kit, but it is coming around.


----------



## fuse

Leather and cedar - I know, right?!? And tobacco.
I would love these notes in my wine. Spanish wine can have them, too, I find.


----------



## ColemanM

After last nights great Italian wine, this one falls very very short. Not sure what the wine maker was going for but not really much of anything stands out. One thing I can say is that the oak smell is much more "integrated" than any of my kits I've made. $18 wasted!! Stated on shelf talker it is the same as "the prisoner" but better! I wonder how bad the prisoner must be! Sorry everyone for my rant, but $18 should taste better than this. I guess I'll have to wait for m&m to get their Sangiovese back in stock and make it myself!!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Opened a bottle of my first-ever kit wine, a CC Sterling Merlot. It is now 20 mos. old. I made a fair amount of mistakes on that kit, but it is coming around.



I never really got to liking mine (though there aren't any left). It was just 'blah'. Even as it approached and surpassed 2 years.


----------



## ibglowin

The Prisoner ROCKS but it also cost ~$35 a bottle!


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Petit Sirah. My first wine entirely from fresh grapes. The numbers on this wine were great and I didn't adjust anything. Made an error or two with nutrition and had some H2S in secondary that went away - until tonight. I got a hint of it at first. After 30+ minutes of air, it was almost entirely gone and I have a nice wine. This was the first time since MLF finished that I recall getting the H2S. I thought I had gotten rid of it. I'd love to have another chance at this batch. Still, I'm enjoying it after it opened up.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> The Prisoner ROCKS but it also cost ~$35 a bottle!



Yep. But there are a LOT of imitators that claim to be as good, cost $20+ and don't even come close.


----------



## jswordy

Hey-hey! Look what I found in the cellar! A refugee bottle of Panama Red, the winner of the first-ever Winemaking Talk (Unofficial) Wine Contest. What was that, 2-3 years ago? I thought this stuff was long gone. Tastes smooth...


----------



## Angelina

Starting my evening off a little early. Having some of Dan's Blueberry Blush, there was a glass worth left in the bottle from last night, not sure if I liked it better last night or today. LOL probably today because because it is always better when your misbehaving. Me and Patrick (hubby) very much enjoyed it last night too. Now how to explain the empty bottle to Patrick....


----------



## JohnT

sitting out on my deck freezing.... i dont care, i got springstein on the portable dvd, and a nice 2014 chilean cab in my friggin glass. 

life is good!


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> Hey-hey! Look what I found in the cellar! A refugee bottle of Panama Red, the winner of the first-ever Winemaking Talk (Unofficial) Wine Contest. What was that, 2-3 years ago? I thought this stuff was long gone. Tastes smooth...



Awesome looking distressed label! Very creative!


----------



## sour_grapes

Woo-hoo! I opened my first bottle of my WE Selection Viognier. This is only 6 mos. old, but I was going by the assertion that whites are ready more quickly. Viognier is my favorite summer quaff, so I made it 6 mos. ago to be ready for summer. It is quite good. Not quite as good as the $10 commercial stuff I usually drink, but pretty dang close. I am pleased!


----------



## ceeaton

Very encouraging, Paul. Just degassed and added the Isinglass fining agents to my batch. Aiming for Thanksgiving, should be good with Turkey.


----------



## sour_grapes

I also opened a Cline Syrah, which was _tres bon marche_. It is pretty yummy. Bold, gamey, and rich.

An old joke goes:
Q: What's the difference between a case of Syrah and a case of syphilis?
A: You can get rid of a case of syphilis!

However, I don't believe it for a minute. Loving my new-world Syrahs!


----------



## Hokapsig

Quaffing a Shurina Cellars Pomegranate Zinfandel this evening...


----------



## vernsgal

Enjoying a pinot noir that I added a blackberry fpak to. Yumm


----------



## ibglowin

Some of my highest scoring wines (WS 94,95,96) are all Syrahs from……. 



sour_grapes said:


> However, I don't believe it for a minute. Loving my new-world Syrahs!


----------



## gaboy

jswordy said:


> Hey-hey! Look what I found in the cellar! A refugee bottle of Panama Red, the winner of the first-ever Winemaking Talk (Unofficial) Wine Contest. What was that, 2-3 years ago? I thought this stuff was long gone. Tastes smooth...



Jim, Do you have, or know where the recipe for this one is? Thanks!!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Some of my highest scoring wines (WS 94,95,96) are all Syrahs from…….



The ellipsis means "Washington," I presume!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Yep.


----------



## Boatboy24

My 2012 Peach. It was the first wine I made from fresh fruit. It was pretty decent, but starting to go downhill a bit. Drink up!


----------



## ceeaton

A bottle of Crane Lake Petite Sirah 2013. Stopped by the local state store and asked for a good wine for making a London Broil marinate for my wife's b-day dinner today. She picked this bottle from the bottom shelf and warned me that I may be back to buy a few even if I'm not cooking another London Broil. At all of $6.99, it's a bargain. Marinated the beef and had enough left over to marinate me!


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Bookwalter Foreshadow Cabernet. 93pts WS. STill very fruit forward. Loads of currants, plum, expresso, sage. Perfect oak and acid. Paired very well with a couple of T-Bones from a 1/2 cow we went on from South Dakota. Grilled in the rain no less on the Webber with charcoal and a nice stick of pecan wood for added flavor.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 2009 Bookwalter Foreshadow Cabernet. 93pts WS. STill very fruit forward. Loads of currants, plum, expresso, sage. Perfect oak and acid. Paired very well with a couple of T-Bones from a 1/2 cow we went on from South Dakota. Grilled in the rain no less on the Webber with charcoal and a nice stick of pecan wood for added flavor.



Pecan and beef are great partners.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, its my En Primeur New Zealand Pinot Noir. They no longer offer this (now it is a Chilean). Mine is still pretty 'un-good' at 22 months. I did an EP Amarone about a month after this one that is MUCH better. This one is just tart. Very tart. I even sweetened a glass and despite the sweetness, the tart still shines on the finish. Really disappointed in this one. All the other EP or LE RJS kits I've done have been very good though. This one just reminds me of a $12 Pinot Noir. I've never had a Pinot at that price point that I've enjoyed.


----------



## Boatboy24

After dumping part of my Pinot Noir last night, I'm having a Cabernet Franc from Harford Vineyard tonight. Very tasty! I picked this bottle up after doing some tasting up there when I picked up my grapes last fall.


----------



## ibglowin

Enjoying my first full bottle of "*Sem-Sauv*" as it's called down under! Only 5 months since it's Born on Date. Really nice acidity all on it's own. Loads on citrus notes especially lemon. Nice minerality from the SB. Nice mouth feel from the Semillon. No oak, no f-pack, nothing to hide behind. Fruit and nothing but the fruit. This should pair very well with seafood, poultry and pork. Love the RQ's as they always have interesting white blends that you would never have a chance to experience otherwise.


----------



## heatherd

Otter Creek Brewing's Backseat Berner. At 7% it is tasty and effective....
Heather


----------



## ColemanM

My first Anglianco. Nice Italian wine for my "baby, I want Olive Garden tonight" dinner


----------



## JohnT

got home, 
eased into my recliner,
opened a bottle of my 2012 cabernet,
and put on bbc america (star trek)
got wife picking up a great pizza.

so, 
wine snob needs.. check
the nerd in me needs....check
my (too large stomach) needs.. check
my lazy needs... check
work... what the f#@k is that?

life is good and my wife is pretty!


----------



## ceeaton

ColemanM said:


> My first Anglianco. Nice Italian wine for my "baby, I want Olive Garden tonight" dinner View attachment 21944



I need the recipe (for the meal, not the wine). Kids saw it and want it for dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## Julie

2013 elderberry, I have come to realize elderberry needs two years of aging.


----------



## Boatboy24

I also did pizza tonight. Our local takeout place is quite good. I'm relaxing now with my Aug 2012 Cellar Craft Sterling CA Syrah. This one had dried cherries and blueberries and a banana added to the primary. I used CLOS yeast. It got a good dose of oak and Tancor Grand Cru tannin. I gave it a second dose of tannin, more oak and some tellicherry peppercorns prior to bottling. I over did the pepper a bit. It has fallen back a lot, but is still there. Despite that, this is a real nice wine. No kit taste whatsoever. Proof that mid-high end kits really benefit from 2+ years of aging.

Edit: Interesting. I went back through my tasting notes and realized that the last time I had this one was one year ago yesterday. Just for fun, here's what I wrote: _"Pepper is falling back and fruit is coming forward. The pepper is still strong, but this wine is lush, with great body and legs. Dark fruit, smoke, pepper (obviously). It has taken a while, but looking like it'll be worth the wait in the end." _


----------



## geek

Cayuga wine, at a winery in Wallingford with the wife...life is good..!! [emoji4]


----------



## geek

Ufffffff


----------



## ibglowin

2008 Mark Ryan Wild Eyed Syrah. 100% Red Mountain fruit. Even after sipping on it after 45 min it just keeps expanding and giving me different different notes and flavors in my mouth and nose. I cried just a little when I realized I would never make a wine this good......


----------



## Elmer

Watching Yankee v Red Sux (best rivalry in sports)
Had a cream ale home brew then a great founders centennial ipa (bought it because I am growing centennial hops)


----------



## geek

Go Yanks..!!


----------



## ceeaton

Centennial hops rock. Go Phillies.


----------



## sour_grapes

Having a bit of what, by my lights, is an insane beer. It is a Sprecher Imperial Stout, but it is then aged in oak Bourbon barrels for 2 years. It comes out to 12% ABV, to boot. Its flavors are rich and complex. Honestly, half a bottle is enough -- I have taken to splitting them with my wife.


----------



## RevA

A glass of Nederburg's Baronne blend 2012. Very nice bled from my favourite south african vineyard


----------



## ColemanM

Finished this bottle off tonight and to my surprise found this at the bottom of my glass. Now, I am one who loves some good grit and funk and the end of the bottle (port) but this looks kinda like bentonite. [emoji46]


----------



## ColemanM

Neeeeeext...
notice the trellis? Yup, three more years and I'll be making petite pearl. Three loooong years. Hmm


----------



## Boatboy24

Horton Vineyards (orange county, VA) 2013 Viognier. They do quite well with this varietal.


----------



## ibglowin

2007 Bookwalter Protagonist. The last of my first venture into super high quality WA State wines. 93pts WS and just been sitting in the cellar for the last ~5 years waiting for the right moment.......

Red Mountain, Red Mountain, Red Mountain.......

Does not suck.


----------



## ceeaton

Mike,

Can I become you indentured servant? I can cook, clean (even toilets) and will dust your bottles in the cellar if you give me a glass of what you are drinking every night. You also need to educate me on what your drinking every night. Deal?


----------



## sour_grapes

ColemanM said:


> Finished this bottle off tonight and to my surprise found this at the bottom of my glass. Now, I am one who loves some good grit and funk and the end of the bottle (port) but this looks kinda like bentonite.



I'd imagine it's plain ol' potassium bitartrate (wine diamonds, cream of tartar). Was there something that made you think it wasn't that?


----------



## ColemanM

No, just didn't look like the diamonds I get from home wine. However, I have nothing 5 years old so it could just be they were more stained from the wine.


----------



## the_rayway

Kingston Estate South Australian Petit Verdot 2014. ($18.99CAD)

My first try of PV, and I really liked it! So did the Hubster, so I'm checking out some kits to see if any might match up.


----------



## sour_grapes

The 18 mos. wait was up on another kit. Opened a CC Showcase Old Vines Zin. This was my 4th kit ever, and I was _still_ making some errors at the time. It is quite pleasant. A bit tart. Fairly fruit-forward, of course. Noticeable but nice astringency. Still a hint of KT.


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight I opened one of my 1st fruit wines to share with a good friend on an apprehensive evening


----------



## ibglowin

Winexpert has a Selection International Australian Petit Verdot with a grape pack.

Probably won't find a better matchup unless you buy fresh grapes!



the_rayway said:


> Kingston Estate South Australian Petit Verdot 2014. ($18.99CAD)
> 
> My first try of PV, and I really liked it! So did the Hubster, so I'm checking out some kits to see if any might match up.


----------



## the_rayway

ibglowin said:


> Winexpert has a Selection International Australian Petit Verdot with a grape pack.
> 
> Probably won't find a better matchup unless you buy fresh grapes!



Ohhhh, thanks Mike!


----------



## zalai

the_rayway said:


> Kingston Estate South Australian Petit Verdot 2014. ($18.99CAD)
> 
> My first try of PV, and I really liked it! So did the Hubster, so I'm checking out some kits to see if any might match up.




I had this Australian Petit Verdot on the weekend . Rich berry flavor and nicely oaked . I am working on my Passport LE Petit Verdot and if it will turn out like that i will be very happy . The Passport LE kit is from Yakima Valley and not coming with grape pack .


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Opened a CC Showcase Old Vines Zin. ... It is quite pleasant. A bit tart. Fairly fruit-forward, of course. Noticeable but nice astringency. Still a hint of KT.



Wow, this improved a lot overnight. The hint of KT is gone gone gone. The tartness faded just a tad. Seems quite full bodied and bold. I am calling it the equivalent of a $10 bottle (and remember, booze is fairly cheap here). I call it the equivalent of, say, a Cline Zinfandel, which is my #2 everyday Zin.


----------



## ColemanM

10/2013 CC Amarone. Still not there yet. Nice body but still KT. Two months in barrel, oak has faded but still.... Should start adding tannins to my kits.


----------



## ColemanM

2013 Carmenere. Man. Way too many raisins (2 lbs) for too long (fermented on them for 21 days). Still. Behind that might be a decent wine. I always have two glasses then toss the rest of the bottle out. Kind of a leather taste to it. Maybe rubber. Another reason I prefer grape skins added to wine kits.

I really need someone to send my wines to to see if I am a horrible wine maker or what.


----------



## Julie

ColemanM said:


> 2013 Carmenere. Man. Way too many raisins (2 lbs) for too long (fermented on them for 21 days). Still. Behind that might be a decent wine. I always have two glasses then toss the rest of the bottle out. Kind of a leather taste to it. Maybe rubber. Another reason I prefer grape skins added to wine kits.
> 
> I really need someone to send my wines to to see if I am a horrible wine maker or what.



Try using tannins instead of the raisins. I think you will like the result of the tannins.


----------



## ceeaton

Daughter called, getting a ride from the track meet. Oldest will be on the activities bus from weight lifting. Wife is taking her math final. Opened a Cline Viognier, hoping I now have enough time to bottle my Selection Viognier tonight after I make dinner. Either that or I'll be in front of the computer finishing the bottle.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Daughter called, getting a ride from the track meet. Oldest will be on the activities bus from weight lifting. Wife is taking her math final. Opened a Cline Viognier, hoping I now have enough time to bottle my Selection Viognier tonight after I make dinner. Either that or I'll be in front of the computer finishing the bottle.



My Brother!!! Cline Viognier is my "standard" summer white. Moreover, I made a batch of Selection Viognier to replace it. I pitched yeast in September, bottled it in November, and started drinking it a week or two ago. I am pleased; it is not _quite_ as good as the Cline, but is close.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> My Brother!!! Cline Viognier is my "standard" summer white. Moreover, I made a batch of Selection Viognier to replace it. I pitched yeast in September, bottled it in November, and started drinking it a week or two ago. I am pleased; it is not _quite_ as good as the Cline, but is close.



Paul, give your Selection batch a few more months! 

After a few months of starting my first batches and reading all the great posts on this forum, I realized there were a ton of varieties that I hadn't tried, or at least I didn't remember them. My main reason for trying more was to find common wines that both my wife and I liked. 

We loved the Cline Voignier within 10 seconds of taking a sip, I ordered the Selection kit that night with her blessing. I sampled some (with the Cline as a reference) tonight and realized that I hadn't degassed it as well as I thought (prickly tongue taste). It was in the basement at 64.9*F. So I've moved it upstairs to 72*F and hope to whip it a few times tonight and a few times tomorrow morning and attempt the bottling on Friday evening.

Edit: BTW, what yeast did you use for your Viognier kit? I ended up using QA23 at a pretty low temperature and so far have liked the results. We'll see when it hits 9 months to a year.

I haven't sampled a Cline wine yet that I don't enjoy. I love the modest price also!


----------



## jpike01

My own muscadine, moonshiner'a recipe. A testament to what time and patience will do. Wish I had more than four bottles left. This is the best bottle yet in my short wine making endeavor.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Edit: BTW, what yeast did you use for your Viognier kit? I ended up using QA23 at a pretty low temperature and so far have liked the results. We'll see when it hits 9 months to a year.



I used D47.


> I haven't sampled a Cline wine yet that I don't enjoy. I love the modest price also!



Ditto! I got into them from selecting their Zinfandel as my everyday quaff (although I moved to drinking 7 Deadly Zins for my Zin fix). I still enjoy the odd bottle of Cline Zin, along with their specialty ones, like Mourvedre.


----------



## ceeaton

I had their Zin two nights ago and sampled some Malbec tonight (after I failed bottling the Viognier). I do prefer other Zinfandels, just can't remember which ones. I think I like the Kendall Jackson product, but I believe that is a blend not a pure Zin.

I had thought about using D47, just picked the Q23 first. Would the D47 work for a Chilean Pinot Grigio bucket? Still can't figure out what I'm using for that one, using CLOS for my Merlot bucket. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Troll

Avion anejo left over from cinco de mayo


----------



## Boatboy24

Decided to crack another bottle of my 2013 Petit Sirah. It's the last of my 'extra six' - those six bottles that you get beyond 2 cases when bottling 23 liters. This bottle is delightful, with just a touch too much acid - just barely. I won't be having any more of this until the fall, when it hits its 2nd birthday. Then I'll put 10 bottles on the rack, saving another 10 for 2016/2017 and then I'll have 4 for some longer term experimentation. If I can stay away from them.


----------



## ffemt128

After Karate, I decided on a 2012 Noble Muscadine slightly chilled. The body is outstanding, legs just crawl down the glass. Aroma smells of the vinyard in which they were picked. Flavor, well balanced, not dry, not sweet, tasted like a fresh picked grape minus the thick skin and high acidity. Mouthfeel very smooth over the tongue and lingers just the right amount...

This bottle will last the night...


----------



## sour_grapes

While out at a restaurant, I had a nice Viognier from Macon Villages (not sure of the vintner). It was quite lovely, if _just_ at tetch too off-dry for my liking. But I was not complaining!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> While out at a restaurant, I had a nice Viognier from Macon Villages (not sure of the vintner). It was quite lovely, if _just_ at tetch too off-dry for my liking. But I was not complaining!



I'm enjoying Viognier tonight. From my 2014 Chilean bucket. Not bad, though I got a little aggressive in adjusting the acid. I had to back sweeten a bit to offset it (couldn't seem to get much to drop out in cold storage). It's pretty nice though - especially for ~$2/bottle.


----------



## geek

WE LE Trio Blanca left over from racking, very young at close to 2 months but very good potential.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh never mind.........


----------



## ceeaton

I hate to say it, but I was doing the lawn and I had gotten a case of Yuengling Traditional Lager for my wife. I'm on my third one and feeling bloated. Guess I'll go back to the last part of a bottle of Crane Lake Malbec, so I don't fill up anymore and explode. I hate you all, you are ruining a beer gut that took years to develop it's unique roundness.


----------



## Elmer

Opened up a bottle of some local "micro winery". Vintners Reserve natural selection farm winery handsome farmer red 2013 red wine. 
Which is a heck of a title. It was a gift from SWMBO's coworker.
It turned into a bottle bomb.
What was left I used to feed my vinegar.
It was dry but too bubble and had a green flavor to it.


----------



## PhilDarby

Some of my cherry and some of my banana wine.


----------



## Angelina

I just couldn't help it. We stopped into our local wine shop. We started talking to the cashier who is in his first year of summlier. Good conversation, so we purchased these two bottles and asked Steve (cashier) if he had a opportunity to try these. He said nope they were out of his range. So I asked him to get three glasses and a cork screw. I think I shocked him a little. So we opened them both as shared a healthy sample of each. They were both heavenly. But I liked the Zenato better. Very smooth. The TenutaJulia had a little more tanin bite, but still very good!


----------



## Angelina

Now if someone could turn my bottles upright that would be great! Lol


----------



## sour_grapes

Angelina said:


> Now if someone could turn my bottles upright that would be great! Lol


 Here ya go!


----------



## Angelina

Beautiful! Thank you Paul!


----------



## ibglowin

Zenato is very well known for very good quality at a pretty decent price wine. Sorta like the Mondavi of Italian wines


----------



## barbiek

I love me a Robert Mondavi cab! I'm tasting a sample of the Pinot Grigio from a juice bucket it just went dry and very tasty!


----------



## Boatboy24

I've had Zenato's Valpo Ripasso - very nice. I still prefer Tommasi though. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Carmenere (with a kiss of Malbec).


----------



## ceeaton

2013 Cline Ancient Vines Zinfandel. Never realized it was 15% ABV, no wonder I'm so happy tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

In San Antonio visiting my folks. Went to Costco to pick up dinner and a few other items. I found cases of 2010 H3 Les Chevaux still sitting gathering dust. for $9.99. Snagged one to go with some Costco Pizza. Pulled the cork at home and looked at it and it was still almost WHITE on the end! Meaning this wine has set for 3+ years upright in a warehouse somewhere and never on its side. So how was the wine? Amazingly good considering its life. Still has nice oak, nice bouquet, nice mouthfeel and and pretty darn nice finish. Since it was 75% Merlot it went perfect with the Pizza. Still have a bottle or two at home in the cellar.


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> In San Antonio visiting my folks. Went to Costco to pick up dinner and a few other items. I found cases of 2010 H3 Les Chevaux still sitting gathering dust. for $9.99. Snagged one to go with some Costco Pizza. Pulled the cork at home and looked at it and it was still almost WHITE on the end! Meaning this wine has set for 3+ years upright in a warehouse somewhere and never on its side. So how was the wine? Amazingly good considering its life. Still has nice oak, nice bouquet, nice mouthfeel and and pretty darn nice finish. Since it was 75% Merlot it went perfect with the Pizza. Still have a bottle or two at home in the cellar.


 

... and under $10. Great score!


----------



## Bubba1

My own Amarone from juice pails


----------



## Hokapsig

Killing a bottle of what tastes like a dry Cab Franc/Merlot, and a RunningWolf Peach. Based on what news we got this evening, that may not be enough....


----------



## heatherd

Did a bottle swap with firsttime (Shane) so I am enjoying En Premier Shiraz. Very tasty!!


----------



## geek

Well, went to Costco and bought my first bottle of this varietal. 
Let's see how good it is..


----------



## Elmer

My now house brew.
Super creamy, sweet cream ale!


----------



## jgmann67

geek said:


> Well, went to Costco and bought my first bottle of this varietal.
> Let's see how good it is..
> 
> View attachment 22281




I had a La Sorte Ripasso tonight. Really digging on the baby Amarones.


----------



## sour_grapes

Huh! I have drunk a small amount of 3 different wines so far this evening. And I just realized that I have made all of them!!

I had some Dragon Blood as a late-afternoon refresher. I killed off the previous bottle of Mezza Luna Red, and the next bottle on tap was a WE Malbec. Ding Ding Ding -- that is 3 for 3!


----------



## heatherd

Bottled the LE petit verdot and am enjoying the leftovers. It is six months old at this point and so smooth. It is the color of ink. Quite tasty....
Heather


----------



## Elmer

Ton of yard work, had a homemade cream ale
Stuff is tasty


----------



## sour_grapes

Were having fava beans, so of course I opened a nice chianti!


----------



## Matty_Kay

The wife and I had a bottle of my 2014 Chilean Carmenere, a great pairing for tonight's episode of Game of Thrones!


----------



## Elmer

A nice glass o Canadian Club
In honor of the end of Mad Men


----------



## winotut

A cool mug of American Amber Ale, kegged it about a month ago and it is yuuuummmmy!!


----------



## ceeaton

American Amber Ale sounds yummy. Have a 5 month old porter in a 3 gallon corny keg that is just calling my name. Trying to keep it for a 4th of July cookout I'm hoping I can talk my wife into.

Drinking the 2 cups of Viognier left over from bottling this evening (WE Selection Calif Viognier kit). Can't believe it is this drinkable already. Should be much better by Thanksgiving/Christmas, which excites me. Viva Viognier!


----------



## ceeaton

Tonight's glass will be full of an Italian Bardolino. Trying to sample a different Italian red every chance I get. Never had a Bardolino, but it's red and Italian so I'll probably like it.


----------



## roger80465

Tonight, it is a Red Mountain Cab started 3/14/13 and bottled 9/18/13. No tweaks and it is a remarkable wine. Nice nose, great ripe red fruit flavors and the oak has retreated as to be not overpowering anymore. It is outstanding. Will taste quite nice with my grilled NY strip and mashed cauliflower. Yum!


----------



## cmason1957

Tonight my wife, bonus daughter, and I went to a local place in Philadelphia. We ate here to visit my bonus dil who just had a baby. We did a wonderful trading of wines before hand and settled on a great super Tuscan.


----------



## GreginND

Had some fantastic wines from a small producer in NW Bulgaria. A Chardonnay and a gamza. 

[
ATTACH]22307[/ATTACH]


----------



## Boatboy24

I didn't have much left in the wine fridge that I was willing to move, so I've been 'cleaning up' a bit in the last week or so. Still a half dozen bottles in there to be moved tomorrow, but I cracked tonight and opened a Tempranillo-Garnacha. Nice wine. Like most kits, no nose to speak of. But the palette is a different story. This was a Kenridge LR from last year. Nice fruit, but not too much. Well balanced with acid and tannin. A great summer red - something to go with BBQ on the patio. Glad I did this one.


----------



## geek

Tried the Costco bought Valpolicella Ripasso Superiore....not too impressed.
The H3, cheaper, much better hands down..!!


----------



## Angelina

We are having Moscoto with hints of peaches and apricots. I have no idea where we got it from, but it is nice!


----------



## ColemanM

Drinking my "Hop Monster" beer I made about a year ago. Never liked it til I realized that you don't pour the last 2 ounces in the glass. It has all the yeast. What a difference. Still, very malty and hoppy.


----------



## roger80465

Tonight is is my GCI Barolo (Ripasso Style). I started this 8/8/15 by pouring the fermentables onto the gross lees and spent grape pack from a Showcase Amarone. Along the way, I added 1 oz American heavy chips and 1 tsp tannin riche extra. This stuff rocks! Firm tannins, excellent fruit and just a hint of sweetness, even though the hydrometer says it is .994. Really outstanding. If I was selling this in a boutique winery, I would not hesitate to put a $20 price tag on it. 

I have a VN Chianti that I did the same thing and, now bulk aging, seems headed down the same path. I am convinced the 'ripasso' style really brings the lower end kits to a quality beyond their wildest expectations. JOESWINES - need to give this method a try. I bet you like it.


----------



## wineinmd

Looks good. 

If the beer has been in bottles for a year, I imagine all of the yeast is nice and compact at the bottom. I bet if you gave it an easy pour it would all stay behind and you could get almost all of that precious nectar in your glass.


----------



## Avantjour

*Tonight I'm drinking Dragons Blood...*

Tonight I'm drinking Dragons Blood that I bottled on 12-20-14.

I followed and bottled Dave's Dragons Blood recipe twice now before branching off into other wines. 

This is so good that I'll revisit this recipe for my next batch.

Very nice, great fruit flavor and acidity, easy to drink.


----------



## Elmer

Home brewed Creame ale, with a side of black velvet!


----------



## JohnT

got my 2014 chilean cab.... trying very hard to stay humble.... it is that good.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 LE Monastrell-Petit Verdot. Nice.


----------



## Brian55

Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 LE Monastrell-Petit Verdot. Nice.



That's next in line for us to bottle. Looking forward to it...


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Chilean Malbec. It was a juice bucket with a lug of grapes added.


----------



## ibglowin

Made a Costco run today as it was my Friday off. Among the various ginormous items we normally pick up today we snagged a Costco Calzone and wanted something to go with it. Found something new in a Kirkland branded Italian wine, a 2011 Chianti Classico packaged in a simple and lightweight bottle, this $8.69 wine turned out to be a terrific little bargain. Pouring into our glasses, the wine color is standard Chianti Classico – dark purple with great consistency and little separation at the edges. But like other recent/current-vintage European-sourced Kirkland wines, it takes some time to fully open up. I found that it needed 30-40 minutes before it exhibited qualities of note. 

It is an easy to drink wine with not a lot of drama. There are all of the classic/traditional Chianti cues here – floral, earthy and a very slight spicy tone to the nose. The finish is pretty dry but not metallic in any way, which makes it excellent with food. It can be enjoyed alone, but it would be a missed opportunity. Compared to other Chiantis of similar vintage and price, the finish is that of a moderately-priced dry wine with not a lot of fruit. It is an excellent wine to pair with pizza, pasta, and other rich dishes.


----------



## barbiek

Having a glass of my skeeter pee I made into pink lemonade it's fantastic! Don't know why it went sideways lol


----------



## wineinmd

Oohhh. Pink lemonade sounds delicious. What did you add to your SP recipe?


----------



## Bubba1

my own montipuliciano from juice buckets and grapes


----------



## barbiek

3 cups strawberry white Merlot it was too sweet for my taste so I added 1 cup of chianti I had in fridge this was only about 3 gallons of sp I'm getting into experimenting with blending


----------



## FTC Wines

A 2013 Nebbilo with marinated London Broil, onions & mushrooms in a Merlot/cab wine left over from last night. Also grilled corn on the cob, just coming into season here in Florida! Grills hot enought to start. Bye! Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

My 2013 Amador Petit Sirah.


----------



## tonyt

2012 Cellar Craft Showcase Amarone with Super Grape Pack. Wow this was gooood. Too bad I only have a double magnum and three standard bottles left.


----------



## jgmann67

Peach Apricot Chard. Opened last night. The half bottle left was better than yesterday. Hmmm.


----------



## wineinmd

I had the leftovers from bottling my very first wine. Winexpert French Sauvignon Blanc. A little thin, but not too shabby.


----------



## Elmer

Making my way into sours.
Nice stuff!


----------



## geek

jgmann67 said:


> Peach Apricot Chard. Opened last night. The half bottle left was better than yesterday. Hmmm.



I am making this cheapo kit for summer and it's been clearing for 2 weeks now, but still a bit of haze.
How long did yours take to completely clear?


----------



## jgmann67

geek said:


> I am making this cheapo kit for summer and it's been clearing for 2 weeks now, but still a bit of haze.
> How long did yours take to completely clear?




About 3 weeks, I think. Will need to look at my paperwork when I get home. 

I encourage you to take your time, though. Degas it thoroughly. Taste before you bottle. If it tastes fizzy or has a bite, you should degas a bit more. 

I didn't given it enough time... Wish I did.


----------



## wineinmd

Elmer said:


> Making my way into sours.
> Nice stuff!
> View attachment 22665


Looks tasty.


----------



## ibglowin

Opened another bottle of RJS LR Sémillon-Sauvignon Blanc. About 6 months old now. Paired with a rotisserie chicken and scalloped potatoes and greens. Wow, is this stuff beyond expectations! Crisp, clean, harmoniuos wine with flavours of fresh lemon, gooseberries and tropical fruit. Amazing wine to say the least.


----------



## vernsgal

An RJS Merlot that I bottled last July. I added blackberries to the secondary in this batch and have to say "not bad  )"


----------



## Elmer

wineinmd said:


> Looks tasty.



SWMBO is not much of a beer drinker, however she has taken a liking to them.
She drank to rest of the 4 pack.
I like that she found something she likes. I dont like that they are $9.99 a 4 pack!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Opened another bottle of RJS LR Sémillon-Sauvignon Blanc. About 6 months old now. Paired with a rotisserie chicken and scalloped potatoes and greens. Wow, is this stuff beyond expectations! Crisp, clean, harmoniuos wine with flavours of fresh lemon, gooseberries and tropical fruit. Amazing wine to say the least.



Just recently I was hoping to find this kit as a left over from a vendor but unsuccessful...


----------



## wineinmd

Elmer said:


> SWMBO is not much of a beer drinker, however she has taken a liking to them.
> She drank to rest of the 4 pack.
> I like that she found something she likes. I dont like that they are $9.99 a 4 pack!


Sounds like it is time to introduce some bugs into your lineup. 

I really want to try Tart of Darkness, but it is crazy expensive. I could make a whole kit for the cost of 2 bombers, but it would be a long wait.


----------



## ibglowin

FVW's has this years LR Oregon Pinot Gris and LR Spanish Vino Blanco on closeout. I snagged both of those at full price…. At the closeout price they are a steal of a deal!



geek said:


> Just recently I was hoping to find this kit as a left over from a vendor but unsuccessful...


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> FVW's has this years LR Oregon Pinot Gris and LR Spanish Vino Blanco on closeout. I snagged both of those at full price…. At the closeout price they are a steal of a deal!



I like the off dry flavor of Chenin Blanc but let me check what's in the Spanish Vino Blanco....

Don't recall ever tasting the Pinot Gris.


----------



## geek

BTW, I assume you had mentioned the RJS South Africa Chenin Blanc Sauvignon Blanc, correct?


----------



## ibglowin

No, we are talking bout this one



geek said:


> BTW, I assume you had mentioned the RJS South Africa Chenin Blanc Sauvignon Blanc, correct?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> No, we are talking bout this one



I see, so that is not the RQ from the latest 4.
That was the RQ for 2014.


----------



## ibglowin

No that was from 2013. I didn't get around to pitching the yeast until ~Xmas time. Juice was almost 12 mo old but stored in a cool closet ~ 65 degrees year round.


----------



## geek

And that was a 16L kit compared to the Passport Pinot Gris which is 18L.

Just bought a Pinot Gris bottle for $13 and really nice body, not as light as the Pinot Grigio.


----------



## ibglowin

Just checking to see if you realized but Pinot Grigio and Pinot Gris are the same grape. Its like Syrah and Shiraz. Both are the same wines but just made in different styles.



geek said:


> And that was a 16L kit compared to the Passport Pinot Gris which is 18L.
> 
> Just bought a Pinot Gris bottle for $13 and really nice body, not as light as the Pinot Grigio.
> View attachment 22685


----------



## geek

I bought a Pinot Grigio at costco the other day and it had such a light body that I said I would not buy or make the wine at all. This Pinot Gris is 180 degree, nice all around.


----------



## ibglowin

Pinot Grigio is usually used for wines made in an old world "Italian style". Pinot Gris is usually (these days at least) is a "new world" style and made from grapes from the West coast.


----------



## jwmc1

glass of Clos du Bois Cab...mine is still to young...


----------



## ceeaton

2013 Crane Lake Petite Sirah, "C" is for cheap and that is good enough for me (sung to the Cookie Monsters favorite tune _C is for cookie and that's good enough for me_). Also degassing a VR Diablo Rojo and Chilean Pinot Grigio while finishing the bottle. "C" stands for completely empty too.


----------



## jwmc1

Crane Lake is a tough one....right there with Charles Shaw


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> I bought a Pinot Grigio at costco the other day and it had such a light body that I said I would not buy or make the wine at all. This Pinot Gris is 180 degree, nice all around.





ibglowin said:


> Pinot Grigio is usually used for wines made in an old world "Italian style". Pinot Gris is usually (these days at least) is a "new world" style and made from grapes from the West coast.



I agree with BOTH of you, believe it or not. I believe everything Mike has said is correct, but I would quibble and additionally say that Pinot Gris is ALSO an "old world" style made in France. Pinot Gris is much fatter than Pinot Grigio. Like Varis, I prefer that to Pinot Grigio (well, depending on what I am eating!).

From the repository of all knowledge:



> Wines made from the Pinot gris vary greatly and are dependent on the region and wine making style they are from. Alsatian Pinot gris are medium to full bodied wines with a rich, somewhat floral bouquet. They tend to be spicy in comparisons with other Pinot gris. While most Pinot gris are meant to be consumed early, Alsatian Pinot gris can age well.[28] German Pinot gris are more full-bodied with a balance of acidity and slight sweetness. In Oregon the wines are medium bodied with a yellow to copper-pink color and aromas of pear, apple, and/or melon. In California, the Pinot gris are more light bodied with a crisp, refreshing taste with some pepper and arugula notes. The Pinot grigio style of Italy is a light-bodied, often lean wine that is light in color with sometimes spritzy flavors that can be crisp and acidic.[29]


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I tried to cover the bases, and you are right the term Pinot Gris comes from "old world" France. But these days it's the "new world" left coast really trying to redefine the style and bring it up to new world taste. IMHO.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> LOL I tried to cover the bases, and you are right the term Pinot Gris comes from "old world" France. But these days it's the "new world" left coast really trying to redefine the style and bring it up to new world taste. IMHO.



Hey, Mike, serious question: Looking at your own personal crystal ball, do you think there is any chance that a fat-style, Left Coast Pinot Gris could become the next "oaked, buttery Chard"? That is, could the white-wine pendulum swing back enough to create a big demand for these fat wines?

Personally, I like both fat whites AND crisp whites. I have just never been a fan of Pinot Grigio (Italian style) in particular. If I want something in that part of the ballpark, I'd sooner reach for a Sauv Blanc or an unoaked Chard.


----------



## ibglowin

I think taste are always changing, you know what goes around comes around, hang on to that fat tie as well as the skinny one…..

I love to pair a wine with food more than anything that is my compass. If your making a Kit PG then you are in control of that wines destiny. Ferment to dry or add the f-pack if it has one, or just half the f-pack. Use the supplied oak or skip it. Yeast swap? Why yes, yes I will thank you. Anyone for Battonage on a PG/ Hmmmmmm….


----------



## JohnT

Considering the day I am having, this thread should not be "What's in your glass tonight" rather "How much is in your glass tonight". 

Been a rough one today. 

Can someone please tell me what it is like to be retired?????


----------



## wineforfun

Having a Clos du Récif from Tahiti. It is supposed to be similar to a Savignon Blanc'ish type wine. We brought it back from Bora Bora last May. I have been holding onto it for the year mark. 2013 vintage. Hopefully it transports me back here.


----------



## sour_grapes

wineforfun said:


> We brought it back from Bora Bora last May. I have been holding onto it for the year mark. 2013 vintage. Hopefully it transports me back here.



DJ, that is gorgeous. Every time you post one of those pictures, I instantly WANT to GO there! Nice work!


----------



## FTC Wines

JohnT, retirement is wonderful, but U still have really bad days like I did today. Started off working on the boat in the backyard/creek, 14 trips to the garage later, Alls well. Went to the community pool/hot tub to soften the aches/pains. Then was supposed to bottle 80 bottles of wine. Broke out the Vinmetric 300, & couldn't get good readings. So started drinking! Then said we will bottle tomorrow or Sun. Well didn't like first bottle, a 2009 Elderberry, from dried berries. Good but a little oxidized. The second bottle was a Zinfedal, OK, but just not it! Just opened the 3rd bottle. A HIT, a Merlot, Cab, Blackberry blend. Should have started with this one. Sometimes U have to "purge" the winery of old/lesser wines. Then have a good one. Soooooo, even in retirement U can have bad days. But they are always better than when we were working! Roy. PS Retired builder. Our motto at work was " the more our customers whine the more we wine! Note there is NO H in our wine!


----------



## wineforfun

sour_grapes said:


> DJ, that is gorgeous. Every time you post one of those pictures, I instantly WANT to GO there! Nice work!



Thanks Paul.
Yes, it was a trip of a lifetime. I had been wanting to go for almost 15yrs. and was fortunate to be able to go. Still can't believe we were there.
If their is a heaven, I guarantee that has to be part of it.

It was everything I had thought it would be and then some.


----------



## JohnT

wine4fun.... you suck..... that is just shear jeolousy in its ultimate form typing. 

seriously, how absolutely fantastic. how can you possibly come up with a wine to match that view. you make my life look like that of a begger!
all i can say is this.... for the love of God man, post more pictures!


ftc, thanks for the reality break. just was a tough one today. i just needed to sit back and enjoy this "hobby" of mine. i feel much better now....


----------



## ColemanM

one of my favorites!! Had the 2009 in stock. Best year!


----------



## sour_grapes

A 20-month-old CC Showcase Amarone (one of my first kits). Pretty dang nice. Still some KT, but the wine seems somehow richer than I recall from the first drinks a few months ago.


----------



## Boatboy24

My En Primeur (New Zealand) Pinot Noir. I bottled 1 gallon of this about a year ago (at nearly a year of age). Tonight's bottle is a 1.5L that's been in the bottle and resting since then. The remaining 5 gallons went into bottles in March, if I recall correctly. It's decent, but I'm convinced the EP wines need at least two years.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> A 20-month-old CC Showcase Amarone (one of my first kits). Pretty dang nice. Still some KT, but the wine seems somehow richer than I recall from the first drinks a few months ago.



Tonight, I had a 4-month-old CC Showcase Amarone! It was bottling night for a newer kit. The interesting thing was that I still had a glass or two in the 20-month bottle, so I could compare them back-to-back. (I used tannins on the newer one that I had not previously on the old one.) The primary taste differences were: The new one was markedly more fruit forward, and had more KT. I must say, however, that I thought it, overall, tasted nicer, or at least had promise of turning out to be a better wine. This may not be surprising, because I believe the older one may have been a bit watered down due to my not initially knowing how big my carboys were..


----------



## cmason1957

Wife and I went to a birthday party for soon to be son-in-law last night in St. Louis. Somewhat small wine list, but I did try Atalaya Laya 2013. I was almost impressed. After checking the price when I got home I was even more impressed about $10 and somebody have it 93 points. I will have to look for it some. It was monastrell and something else. Which I have forgotten. Very tasty.


----------



## roger80465

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight, I had a 4-month-old CC Showcase Amarone! It was bottling night for a newer kit. The interesting thing was that I still had a glass or two in the 20-month bottle, so I could compare them back-to-back. (I used tannins on the newer one that I had not previously on the old one.) The primary taste differences were: The new one was markedly more fruit forward, and had more KT. I must say, however, that I thought it, overall, tasted nicer, or at least had promise of turning out to be a better wine. This may not be surprising, because I believe the older one may have been a bit watered down due to my not initially knowing how big my carboys were..



My observation of the Showcase Amarone is that it is good at 1 year, regresses a little during year 2 and becomes pure ambrosia at year 3. Be sure to save a bunch for year 3. I only had 1 bottle last that long and I was really bummed when I finished the last sip. I am convinced you will find it is worth the wait.


----------



## sour_grapes

roger80465 said:


> My observation of the Showcase Amarone is that it is good at 1 year, regresses a little during year 2 and becomes pure ambrosia at year 3. Be sure to save a bunch for year 3. I only had 1 bottle last that long and I was really bummed when I finished the last sip. I am convinced you will find it is worth the wait.



Thank you for the advice, which I am heeding. I have a spreadsheet set up to "regulate" my consumption. I drink them on even intervals between my "start" and "finish" dates. I am scheduled to sip the last of that batch at 48 mos.!  (Spreadsheet available here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=519608&postcount=35 .)


----------



## Boatboy24

Went over to my parents' place tonight for a belated b-day celebration and had a 2005 Cain Concept. Blend of Cab, Merlot, Cab Franc and Petit Verdot.


----------



## baitbucket

I'm still a newbie (kit wine only so far) but very much enjoying having something new and therefore exciting to learn about.... makes me feel young (course the alcohol helps too ) Last year was my first year to make wine and it just so happened that my neighbors were getting married early this year so most all the wine I made went to their wedding as a gift (300+ guests now that was nerve-wracking)...... so I'm having to buy wine to drink while I wait for what I'm making now. I'm a Texan and always find myself in the Texas wines section of course - picked up a bottle of "White-Black Spanish VIII" from Dry Comal Creek Vineyards in New Braunfels TX. It's a sweet wine which I don't typically like but it was this super pretty salmon color and in college my friends and I spent lots of time tubing the Comal and Guadalupe Rivers so couldn't pass it up. It was really pretty good for a sweet wine. Here's the description, "This blush is made from our Estate Black Spanish grapes and Muscat of Alexandra. A perfect salmon shade, with scents of peaches, cherries and watermelon. It hits the palate with big, ripe, fresh fruit, crisp citrus and cherries. Concentrated and full, with a crisp, fresh back end that lingers into a cherry-vanilla finish- demi-sweet, fruity, smooth and drinkable any time with anything. One of our best selling wines for good reason – a terrific ‘Texas Style®’ wine." I would buy it again if I had guests over that liked sweet wine.


----------



## Hokapsig

Quaffing a bottle of our own Fredonia. The wife gives her thumbs up....


----------



## Boatboy24

My 2013 Kenridge LR Grand Red. It is by a long, long shot, the best kit wine I've made.


----------



## sour_grapes

Opened my first bottle of 18-month-old CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab. I like it a lot. It has more KT than I was hoping for, but that is fading with time that the bottle is open. It is rich, bold, and lush. I get some vanilla and lots of fruit. More sweetness than I expected, I must admit. I will be keeping my eye, errr, my tongue on this one over the next 18 mos.!


----------



## ibglowin

2009 H3 Les Cheveux Blend. Still pretty darn amazing for a 10.99 bottle of wine. All the right notes are still there. Seemed a bit "hot" but that is because the wine is warmer than in the winter more than likely. Probably peaked I think but still very, very good QPR all things considered.


----------



## ibglowin

Been sitting on this for a few years...... 2008 Pixie Syrah. 100% Red Mountain. Actually signed by Chris G. himself. Went very well with grilled boneless short ribs!


----------



## sour_grapes

And served in a Bookwalter glass!


----------



## ibglowin

Did not effect the taste I assure you!  

Very good eye and one of my favorite wine glasses!


----------



## sour_grapes

I am drinking 21-month-old Mezza Luna Red (my first kit). I think I am _rapidly_ getting cellar palate, as this seems decent to me now, whereas it did not really please me a handful of months ago.


----------



## vernsgal

My Pinot Noir #2. The one with the blackberries added into the secondary.( I still prefer # 1, the one with blackberries added in primary) but still a thumbs up


----------



## ceeaton

Haven't figured out how to drink wine and actually complete a project in the yard, so I lean on my old standby.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Haven't figured out how to drink wine and actually complete a project in the yard, so I lean on my old standby.



That's because it isn't supposed to be done. 

Yard work = beer. Save the wine for later when you're all cleaned up and pretty.


----------



## ibglowin

You just have to have the right "tools".......... 









ceeaton said:


> Haven't figured out how to drink wine and actually complete a project in the yard, so I lean on my old standby.


----------



## pjd

First a superb Italian "Vino De Casa" 2012 followed by a nano-distilled Pennsylvania Bourbon


----------



## Boatboy24

Out to dinner and had a Hogue Riesling, paired up with some verde shredded pork tacos. Now chilling with a 2014 juice bucket Viognier.


----------



## ceeaton

_You just have to have the right "tools".......... _

That would work well with croquet!


----------



## Boatboy24

WineXpert 2014 LR Grenache Rose.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> WineXpert 2014 LR Grenache Rose.



How is it?

I still have a couple 1.5L bottles and haven't tried for a long time...


----------



## Elmer

BOOM..... My palate has been wrecked!!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> How is it?
> 
> I still have a couple 1.5L bottles and haven't tried for a long time...



Excellent. Every bottle I open is better than its predecessor. I put about half the f-pac into the primary and added a little sugar to get the ABV up a touch. I've got about a case and a half left.


----------



## ibglowin

2012 Kirkland Signature (Costco ) Willamette Valley Pinot Noir. 







Wow, for $14.99 an excellent buy. Nice, light, notes of cherry and cola. Paired very well with a nice whole Alaskan Copper River Salmon filet!


----------



## Boatboy24

"Jinx". A Scotch Ale from Magic Hat.


----------



## Boatboy24

My late 2012 Red Mountain Cabernet. Awesome. (and not sour)


----------



## sdelli

Pinot Noir 2013 made from fresh juice. Taste great but I am still a Cab drinker! This kinda stuff helps me slow down...... lol


----------



## Bubba1

Lagunitas India Pale Ale on tap.


----------



## sdelli

2012 Cab from Chalk Hill Harvest!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just nasty here today. 90+, with very high humidity. I'm enjoying an Alamos 2014 Torrontes. Really good for a $9 bottle of wine.


----------



## ceeaton

Very humid up here, not as warm as Chantilly. Still too warm for wine in the garage as I watched 1/2 inch of rain fall in about 20 minutes. Labatts Blue, vintage EO65 421914B, drunk very cold.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

The thermometer in the yard just hit 100. It's crunchy dry here. In the glass tonight and for quite a while will be ice cold Dragon Blood, at least until I get another quick wine going.


----------



## Troll

Dried Cranberry wine


----------



## ceeaton

WE VR Diablo Rojo with 3 lbs used skins added (Merlot, Cab Sauv, Malbec). Five weeks old from pitching the yeast. Lot's of oak. Did I say it had some oak in it? You can taste some of the residual sweetness from the f-pack before the oak kicks in. I framed the sample for my wife as "it has some oak, but remember the taste before it kicks in", and she liked it to my surprise (an oaky red gal in the making). Very surprised that it is at all drinkable at this point. Reminds me of a Bolla Sangiovese, but better fruit flavor.

Edit: changed my mind. Too much residual sweetness for a Sangiovese. Plenty of oak though, did I mention that earlier?


----------



## jwmc1

My very own Malbec


----------



## Avantjour

*Tonight it's Bayou Satsuma...*

Tonight I'm drinking Bayou Satsuma Rum Liqueur. 

A Father's Day gift from my Daughter an Them.

Good stuff, I'll have to keep this in stock.


----------



## ceeaton

Is that drunk as is or added to something?

Let the good time roll!


----------



## ibglowin

Tonight we had "smoked meats" as I like to call them.  Pork Butt went on at 7:00am, followed by baby back ribs a few hours later followed by beer butt chicken a few hours after that...... It was so hot today you almost didn't need a fire. Close to 100 degrees which is way over average for us. Had some friends over as well as one of our daughters who lives in town still. 

Pulled out a 2011 Gorman "The Devil You Don't Know" which gathered 93pts WS. It was really good. A blend of Syrah, Mouvedre, and Petite Syrah. Soft, nice tannins, round. 








Just for fun I pulled out a bottle of my 2012 "Saldo" which is a blend of 75% Zinfandel, 13% Cab Sauv and 12% Syrah. It was the winner at the table. Nice blend of American and French Oak, nice spice and notes of pepper from the Zin. Absolutely perfect right now. Popped and poured as they say. Very happy with how my 2012's have turned out!


----------



## sour_grapes

A 20-month-old CC Showcase Zinfandel. Only my fourth kit, and I was still making some rookie mistakes (too much water). However, this is not bad at all. I divided this batch into 3 groups: one I left "as is," one I added aging tannins to, and the last I added some glycerol. This was one of the glycerol bottles, and I think it improved the body of the wine. (A little hard to say, as I am not testing these side by side.) I have not used glycerol in any other kit wines since. Might have to try it on a full kit some time.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I bottled the four juice buckets we did from California juice, cab sauvignon, sangiovese, Zinfandel and petite sryah. 30 bottles of each, plus about a half bottle extra from each. Just for fun, we blendef the extra bottles. That was what we were drinking. It was so very tasty, we decided to uncorked and blend together 6 bottles of each. So we end up with 24 of a distinct varietal, plus a wonderful blend. Next time we do nice buckets we will probably do many more blend bottles.


----------



## Boatboy24

Started yesterday's festivities with a 2012 Firesteed Pinot Noir (http://www.firesteed.com/media/7916/2012-OR-Pinot-Noir-Tasting-Notes.pdf). Not great at first, but decent after it opened up a bit. Then we moved onto my 2013 Valpolicella. The votes were mixed, with about half prefering the Valpo over the Pinot.


----------



## Avantjour

*Bayou Satsuma Rum...*



ceeaton said:


> Is that drunk as is or added to something?
> 
> Let the good time roll!



ceeaton,

Thats a good question. It's a Rum, so it could be used in Mixed Drinks. 

I have been sipping it so far. It's sweet to the pallet.

They produce an Aged Rum, Satsuma Rum, a Silver Rum and a Spice Rum.

This is my first of their bottles, I'll have to try the others.

Jim...


----------



## ffemt128

Currently enjoying a Skeeter Pee before heading to the swimming pool after dinner.


----------



## sdelli

Bought some of this to see if I like it enough to make some..... Not bad.


----------



## GreginND

Yea I'm drinking moscato. Don't judge.


----------



## ibglowin

Anything cold in this heat is alright by me!


----------



## GreginND

Chateau Diana from Italy. Bubbly, light, slightly sweet and only 6% alcohol. Perfect after 5 hrs of hard labor in the vineyard. And only 525 calories in the whole bottle.


----------



## Boatboy24

With a view like that, Greg, you can drink whatever you want.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> Yea I'm drinking moscato. Don't judge.



How did you get that cork back in??

Only 525 Calories? What is the point?


----------



## wineinmd

That's a beautiful view.


----------



## Boatboy24

Really nice, although a tiny bit fruit forward for a Zin. I bought 4 bottles from WTSO a week or so ago. I think I'll let the remaining 3 rest for a while to let things integrate. I'm anxious to see in a year or two how it compares with my 2014 Amador Zin from fresh grapes.


----------



## ceeaton

Jim, your new kitchen looks really nice in the bottle reflection. I like how the ceiling lights are set up to look like Ursa Major, nice touch.


----------



## sdelli

Tonight.... Just a little grappa in tea


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I like how the ceiling lights are set up to look like Ursa Major, nice touch.



Um, yeah... that's exactly the effect I was going for. Yep, that's it allright.


----------



## jwmc1

At Midway Airport...the best I can do is Berringer Cab


----------



## Boatboy24

jwmc1 said:


> At Midway Airport...the best I can do is Berringer Cab



You could do worse. 

Tonight, its my 2014 juice bucket Chilean Viognier. I had concerns about this one early on. Just bottled in March. I've had 3 bottles so far and each one is better than the last.


----------



## ibglowin

Picked this up today on a whim. Little boutique winery in the middle of nowhere. Price was right I have to say. Bordeaux blend with 50% Merlot and the rest Cab Sauv, Malbec, Cab Franc, Petit Verdot. PNP and let me tell you this stuff ROCKS!  Needed just a bit of air time but then wow, this stuff just has a finish that doesn't quit. Nice oak, long finish. Notes of cherry, dark fruits, leather. Went great with a Costco Calzone BTW! If you see this in your local wine store snag a bottle before its all gone. Very high 5 Star QPR!


----------



## Brian55

jwmc1 said:


> At Midway Airport...the best I can do is Berringer Cab



Anything will do to help numb the pain of being at Midway airport...


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Picked this up today on a whim. Little boutique winery in the middle of nowhere. Price was right I have to say. Bordeaux blend with 50% Merlot and the rest Cab Sauv, Malbec, Cab Franc, Petit Verdot. PNP and let me tell you this stuff ROCKS!  Needed just a bit of air time but then wow, this stuff just has a finish that doesn't quit. Nice oak, long finish. Notes of cherry, dark fruits, leather. Went great with a Costco Calzone BTW! If you see this in your local wine store snag a bottle before its all gone. Very high 5 Star QPR!




Is that the right picture Mike? [emoji16]


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, its one of my own wines. LOL


----------



## Hokapsig

On our weekly pizza and wine night, we skipped the pizza, but consumed a Conneaut Cellars Allegheny Gold and a Colonel Crawford (a gift from a coworker) and finished the night off with our own Fredonia....


----------



## Boatboy24

Had some family over tonight who is moving overseas soon. Started the evening off with some Sierra Nevada Summerfest, followed by some of Bobby Flay's Strawberry Grapefruit Rose Sangria. Then, with dinner, some 2013 Ghost Pines Cabernet. Pretty good Round Robin of an evening.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am drinking my first ever hard cider (Woodchuck, Oak Aged Apple.) Pretty nice, really.


----------



## geek

Last night I opened a bottle of my CC Showcase Argentina Malbec started Jan 18, 2014. Done by the "book" with the only exception of a couple grams of Tannin Complex in Feb. 2014 when I did a cold stabilization in the garage.

Hmmm, not sure but does this need more aging or what, tannin is really forward and I was expecting a more silky taste....


----------



## sdelli

2013 Cab from Chalk Hill Grapes.... Bold!


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Chilean Carmenere. It has about 7% Malbec that was added to keep me at topped up. Continuing to improve, but I think it needs another 6-12 months.


----------



## roger80465

Tonight it was my last bottle of Cru Select BC Meritage, bottled 9/13. This has been very tart and puckery dry. Almost undrinkable without back sweetening. Tonight, the bottle was incredible. Very dry but the aroma was incredible,always a bonus with kit wine. Sadly, Spagnols doesn't make the kit any more. Going to miss this wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Plungerhead Zinfandel. Out in Philly visiting my family, so I got to pay PALCB prices for it.


----------



## vernsgal

Just got back from visiting kids and granddaughter in Calgary so shared a bottle of Italian Nero D'Avola with friends and finished the evening off with a blackberry pinot noir


----------



## JohnT

Shared these with some good friends over the weekend. I decided to start dipping into my "Double-Secret" stash because.... you never know...

We started with the 1982 Chateau Maucaillou. Considering that this was a 33 year old bottle of wine, it held up well. It was light and I feel that the flavor was slightly faded, but otherwise this was spectacular. 

Once complete, our host decided to dip into her own stash and pulled a Stag's Leap cask 23. This wine is a select wine made by the late, great Warren Winiarski. This was exceptional!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

'05 was a nice year in Napa.


----------



## ibglowin

IIRC was a pretty good year a little North of Napa as well….. 




Boatboy24 said:


> '05 was a nice year in Napa.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, since ibglowin' said "Wine Friday" was starting on Wednesday, I'm having my Eclipse Barolo. About 20 months old now and very, very good. 6 more months, and it'll be killer.


----------



## ibglowin

Left over Baby Back ribs and my own version of "The Prisoner"....... Both smoking good!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Left over Baby Back ribs and my own version of "The Prisoner"....... Both smoking good!



I love your labels, all very interesting! Would make me open the bottle even if you told me the contents were not spectacular, which I know they are.


----------



## Boatboy24

Two and a half years old and, oh yeah, winner!!  I have a case left of this. And one bottle left of the first batch of this I did about 6 months earlier.


----------



## ibglowin

Winner, winner, chicken dinner with that one fo sure!


----------



## ibglowin

Anybody who did not make one of these, my condolences. This stuff is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Anybody who did not make one of these, my condolences. This stuff is absolutely amazing!



I'm wishing I had.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Anybody who did not make one of these, my condolences. This stuff is absolutely amazing!



I was wondering if there was any left over from any vendors somewhere...lol


----------



## ibglowin

Long gone I am afraid! This has a *very* crisp acidity with lovely notes of pink grapefruit, dried herbs, citrus, and just a touch of tropical fruit.


----------



## geek

I really hope the Cellar Craft Passport Pinot Gris Oregon I bought to be a good one, haven't started it yet though...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I really hope the Cellar Craft Passport Pinot Gris Oregon I bought to be a good one, haven't started it yet though...



I think that went on clearance at FVW the other day, but its gone now. I was tempted.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I think that went on clearance at FVW the other day, but its gone now. I was tempted.



yup, I probably bought one of the last kits...


----------



## vernsgal

still too hot for anything but cold beer! I do have a cab/shiraz breathing for my night cap


----------



## sour_grapes

To go with a nice grilled steak, I went with a 2009 Tinta de Toro (from the Toro D.O.C.). It was quite tannic even now, but very tasty.


----------



## ibglowin

2011 Saviah Cellars The Funk Syrah. Awesome from first to last glass!


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a few of my buds from high school over last night. Always a ton of fun with that crew. Grilled some enormous burgers over oak and threw down many Fat Tires. I'd forgotten how much I enjoy that beer. We also made some Red Mountain Trio and Grand Red disappear. Not sure where it went, but the empty bottles tell me it was here at some point.


----------



## ffemt128

After a wonderful weekend away with my wife, daughter and my daughter's friend, we enjoyed a Tart Cherry and a 2012 Noble Muscadine. I decided to try a small blend with the 2 and I have to say a 2:1 mix of Muscadine to Cherry was quite good...May be something to try this fall.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did quite a flight last night. (nice rhyming, eh?) Started the evening off with "Tinchos". New Age (a slightly sweet, sparkling Torrontes/Sauv Blanc) with a slice of lime. Perfect for the 90+ high humidity day we were having. Then broke out a local white blend, Sauv Blanc, and my Renaissance Aussie Chard. Had a really good Rioja with dinner. For dessert, a chocolate ganache washed down with Black Forest Port.


----------



## ColemanM

. Continuing my Sangiovese kick.


----------



## nucjd

JohnT said:


> Shared these with some good friends over the weekend. I decided to start dipping into my "Double-Secret" stash because.... you never know...
> 
> We started with the 1982 Chateau Maucaillou. Considering that this was a 33 year old bottle of wine, it held up well. It was light and I feel that the flavor was slightly faded, but otherwise this was spectacular.
> 
> Once complete, our host decided to dip into her own stash and pulled a Stag's Leap cask 23. This wine is a select wine made by the late, great Warren Winiarski. This was exceptional!!!!



Now those are some really interesting and special bottles you guys enjoyed. Did the Maucaillou have any earth/ mushroom notes? Also how did the wine fair over the time once the cork was pulled?


----------



## JohnT

nucjd said:


> Now those are some really interesting and special bottles you guys enjoyed. Did the Maucaillou have any earth/ mushroom notes? Also how did the wine fair over the time once the cork was pulled?


 
It did hold up rather well and did have a nice light fruity theme. I did not really pick up on any "earth" tones. 

FYI, this was a rather special occasion. We pulled our best to toast a dearly departed friend who's memorial service was that weekend. 

Here's to you Bob!!!!


----------



## nucjd

JohnT said:


> It did hold up rather well and did have a nice light fruity theme. I did not really pick up on any "earth" tones.
> 
> FYI, this was a rather special occasion. We pulled our best to toast a dearly departed friend who's memorial service was that weekend.
> 
> Here's to you Bob!!!!



I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a half a glass of Stags Leap Merlot left after bottling this morning and had that with lunch. Had another half glass of WS Super Tuscan left after topping up the barrel just now. Then moving on to my original selection for the evening: 2014 LE Grenache Rose.


----------



## geek

I have 2 1.5L bottles left of that 2014 Grenache Rose...need to pop one open to see how it tastes.. [emoji3]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I have 2 1.5L bottles left of that 2014 Grenache Rose...need to pop one open to see how it tastes.. [emoji3]



It's a winner.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Hard blueberry cider in a frosty mug on a hot day..


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I am drinking the "quality control" portion of a WE Petit Verdot that I bottled this evening. Not too bad (but not too great, either!).


----------



## Boatboy24

WE LR South African Shiraz Cabernet. This **** is good!!!!!!


----------



## Brian55

Boatboy24 said:


> WE LR South African Shiraz Cabernet. This **** is good!!!!!!



We've opened four of ours so far. Very happy with how this one turned out. Now the trick will be making the other 26 last for a while...


----------



## cmason1957

Tonight my wife and I are enjoying a blueberry port that Steve @vacuumpumpman left at our house. Not bad for a young port (2014). We are starting off or vacation quite right.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Amador County Petit Sirah. My first wine from grapes. Inky dark and staining the glass. Very dry, but dark fruit in the background. It's coming along nicely.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 juice bucket Carmenere. Now that it has come around, it is pretty darn enjoyable. Had some green pepper early on, but that has completely aged out now. Could have used a tad more tannin and I'd appreciate some more fruit. But for my first attempt at a wine with grapes (juice bucket, plus 18lbs fresh grapes), its pretty nice.


----------



## Boatboy24

En Primeur Amarone. Two years old. Needs a little more time, but very nice now.


----------



## sour_grapes

A Monastrell from Jumilla, Spain, called Juan Gil (2012). (As many of you know, Monastrell is the same grape as Mourvedre.) It was yummy -- full bodied and nice, firm tannins.

Now that it is gone, my CC Showcase Zinfandel that I am drinking next seems like a 98-lb weakling by comparison!


----------



## GreginND

A rather inexpensive but yummy medoc from Costco. I'm going back for a case.


----------



## Matty_Kay

My 2014 Chilean Carmenere, needs more rest, and a glass or 3 of the 2014 Dolcetto I bottled this evening. Easily the best I've done so far.


----------



## ibglowin

Working through a bottle of this swill.......


----------



## sour_grapes

Opened my second bottle ever of my (now) 21-month-old CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab. It is delightful.

It shows a _touch_ of sweetness, sort of like one of those Apothic or Carnivor blends. Anyone notice this? It also could just be due to my (lack of) winemaking skilz; this was one of my first few batches (#5), and it only got to 0.995, whereas nearly everything else I have made has gotten to about 0.991 to 0.993. The only tweak was using RC212 yeast.

The taste is very nice; I am quite pleased. Still showing lots of fruit at the moment. Very full mouthfeel, nice finish -- a real winner.


----------



## zalai

Kenridge Founder's Brunello style , over 2 years old . Spent some time in my Hungarian barrel . After a lamb diner it is one of the best I ever made .


----------



## ceeaton

Went to the PA state store for some Sangiovese if I need to top off my aging kit, and found this cheap Bordeaux. Very close to the Merlot/Cab Sauv percentage in my Chilean batch I did this spring. Only difference was the 8% Cab Franc (mine had 13% Malbec). Was more looking for an overall idea of the tannic balance between the Merlot and Cab Sauv. I know, every year is different, just looking for a ball park taste to compare what I made. At $9 for the bottle it was worth a try. (PS. It is very drinkable, 1/2 way though the bottle already. Gotta slow down so I can teach Sunday school tomorrow a.m.)


----------



## Boatboy24

Family get together tonight and one of my sisters brought about 3 gallons of sangria. It was good.


----------



## geek

Well, not a big beer drinker but I'm on vacation in the Dominican Republic and the Presidente brand is ranked really high...so cheers...


----------



## Boatboy24

2012 CC LR Red Mountain Trio. Mmmmm...


----------



## Steve_M

Smooth went very well with grilled vegetables fresh bake bread olive oil bruschetta!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 24084
> 
> Smooth went very well with grilled vegetables fresh bake bread olive oil bruschetta!
> 
> Thanks
> Steve



The wine AND the food sound good. 

Pouring some 2014 LE Grenache Rose with peruvian chicken tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot. Really good now, but I think it's going to be a medal winner in another 6-12 months.


----------



## pjd

I started with a 2013 Chilean Carmenere, It continues to improve and in a couple more years will be excellent. Finished up with a 2014 Petite Syrah, Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot blend that just finished 16 weeks in a new American Oak 15 gallon barrel. It will be difficult to leave this one alone, it is so good!


----------



## JohnT

zalai said:


> Kenridge Founder's Brunello style , over 2 years old . Spent some time in my Hungarian barrel . After a lamb diner it is one of the best I ever made .


 
Lamb dinner? What did you have?


----------



## ibglowin

I had opened a bottle of my *2012 Peso Pesado* (The Heavy Weight) last weekend and had about 1/2 a bottle left so brought it out for last nights dinner. Dang this stuff is really good. I make them big, bold and cellar worthy! 

75% Cab Sauv, 25% Zin and Syrah. Excellent bottle of wine.


----------



## cmason1957

A great find at the local Costco. Rioja 2010, maybe $9/ bottle.


----------



## zalai

JohnT said:


> Lamb dinner? What did you have?



I had a braised lamb shank from a Turkish place . It was falling of the bone tender and delicious .


----------



## ceeaton

Took a 1/2 day (beautiful day around these parts) to try and get some lawn done. Had 3-4 inches of rain yesterday (yikes, sounds like May not August). Was looking for a La Sorte Ripasso Valpolicello that @jgmann suggested, but alas, they were out. So the nice wine educator sent me towards this one. She described it as a baby Amarone with a silky smooth mouthfeel.


----------



## geek

How much you paid for that bottle?


----------



## tonyt

Practicing for our upcoming tip to Milan and Verona.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> How much you paid for that bottle?



$18.99

Remember, I live in the Peoples Republic of Pennsylvania and deal with the prices their monopoly requires.

Just started sampling it. Reminded me of an Out of the Box Sangiovese I had last spring. The taste of the dried grapes (ripasso) is much more refined in this wine.


----------



## REDRUM

this bad boy







... incredible.


----------



## Boatboy24

Awesome stuff. We also went through a 2013 Amador Zin and some Black Forest Port.


----------



## geek

tonyt said:


> Practicing for our upcoming tip to Milan and Verona.



Keep rubbing it Tony....


----------



## ibglowin

Made by a Frat? 



REDRUM said:


> this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... incredible.


----------



## Boatboy24

Entertaining again tonight. Started with a 2010 Palazzo della Torre Veronese, followed by a 2008 Tenuta del portale Aglianico del Vulture Riserva. Then dessert and some homemade limoncello and all was good.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Entertaining again tonight. Started with a 2010 Palazzo della Torre Veronese, followed by a 2008 Tenuta del portale Aglianico del Vulture Riserva. Then dessert and some homemade limoncello and all was good.



You're killing me........


----------



## ibglowin

Friends over for dinner last night. Pizza's on the Kettle Pizza Oven . Pulled out a bottle of 2010 Efeste UPRIGHT Merlot (as opposed to "Sideways") 

As well as a bottle of 2009 Saviah Cellars "Big Sky Cuvee" Merlot based Bordeaux blend. Both were yummy but the Big Sky Cuvee was the standout of the the evening!


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, I opened a bottle of 2005 Gallo of Sonoma Cab Sauv. This was one of the last of my experiments in aging relatively cheap wines, i.e., about $10 at the time. It has held up quite nicely. Lots of mineral, fruit has receded a bit, nice tannins, a bit of earth or smoke. I am happy with it (only one bottle left).

As a similar, but more extreme, example, I was at a friend's home last night who is starting to realize that he has more wine stored than years on this Earth left would warrant. He opened for us a nice 1985 (!) Château Olivier, from Léognan in Graves. This is a Grand Cru classé.
This wine was enjoyable, but it was past its peak, I would assert. However, I felt a little abashed about this pronouncement: Upon opening, we were taking the first sips, and the four of us were circumspect in our assessments. After some timorous praises, I offered that, while very nice, it was certainly past its prime. (The wine was quite oxidized and even a little cloudy.) That is not to say it was not enjoyable: it was quite tasty, and showed strong minerality, but the color was poor (a bit brown) and the flavor a bit off, and even a touch sour. I felt a little creepy to be criticizing the wine that he saved for 30 years just to serve to me, but I felt like I had to be honest. 
However, a funny thing happened on the way to the forum. Contrary to my expectations, the wine opened up over the next 20 minutes. I thought that would not happen to such an aged wine, but it changed remarkably, and for the better. We enjoyed quaffing it so much that we were fighting for the dregs!

Another disquieting event happened during all of this. Because we were drinking a wine that was nearly exactly 30 years old, I proposed that we share what we were each doing in 1985. Seemed harmless and fun! Of the four of us, the host is in his mid 70s, two are about 50, and one, whom I had never met before, was in her 40s. I went first, and I had graduated from college that year, and shared stories about transitioning from driving a wholesale produce truck one day to working as a nuclear physicist the next day. Another party had a similarly profound transition that year, while the "codger" was in mid-career that year. However, little did I know, but the 40-something, whom I did not know, was discomfited by this (seemingly harmless) exercise. She was an adopted child, who was being terribly abused by her adoptive parents during this year. My question put her on the spot and on her back heel in a way that I did not anticipate and deeply regret.


----------



## JohnT

Paul, 

First, I think that should be a goal of every wine lover (to have more wine than years left on the planet)! 

I have had a very similar experience with a 30+ year old bottle of wine. The lesson I learned is that wine of that age should always be decanted. 

I am sorry to hear of the memories of abuse. She should focus on how well her life improved since that year and how she now has a loving and caring family .


----------



## geek

Pinot Gris Passport series, young but drinking left over and for this young it is already tasting 'sabroso' [emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## Maynard123

My wife and I had a White Muskadine that we bottled 7-11-15 it is coming along nicely, we had it with Italian unbreaded chicken and cheese ravoli.


----------



## BlueStimulator

white oak powder and shellac from working on my press, then a Cab from the Yakima Valley with dinner


----------



## ibglowin

Not gonna cut it. Need a name! LOL



BlueStimulator said:


> then a Cab from the Yakima Valley with dinner


----------



## BlueStimulator

It was going to be an H3 cab or a chateau ste michelle cab. Thought we were having pasta but my wife made a taco bar so a cold corona and then back to working on my press. Cutting and fitting angles sucks now relaxing with a Balvinie scotch.


----------



## Elmer

Been that kind of week


----------



## ceeaton

In your honor as I'm playing my CDs (started a terrible habit the other night) I'm playing Alannah Myles - Black Velvet and raising an ounce of the same. Thanks for the idea, now I need to go to bed pronto.

Not bad, have to try this more often!


----------



## Elmer

ceeaton said:


> In your honor as I'm playing my CDs (started a terrible habit the other night) I'm playing Alannah Myles - Black Velvet and raising an ounce of the same. Thanks for the idea, now I need to go to bed pronto.
> 
> Not bad, have to try this more often!




BV is good for you! Don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Amador Petite Sirah.


----------



## ibglowin

Picked this up at Costco and paired it with the grilled hangar steak the other night at the concert. 2012 Norton Privada Malbec blend. 93pts Wine Spectator and #48 on the list of top 100 wines last year. ~$20 and definitely 5 STAR QPR wine. Pretty available at some of the other large chains as well like Total Wine etc. Awesome wine that went really well with dinner!


----------



## geek

I'll have to look that up when I go to Costco next time...


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks for the suggestion, Mike. I'll have to head to Total Wine this weekend and see if I can find it. 

Tonight, the 2014 LR Tempranillo Garnacha is in my glass. This is a Kenridge (Cellar Craft) limited release. I started it in January of last year, bottled in Nov. It has a little astringency, nice fruit, and subtle oak. I'd say it needs another 6 months in the bottle, but all in all, not a bad wine.


----------



## ibglowin

2012 Poet's Leap Riesling (Long Shadow's) from WA State of course. Picked it up at the winery 2 yeas ago and still a killer. pH was 3.04 (doing research of course) so plenty of acid and just a little sugar to balance a nice little Buffalo bite's salad with bleu cheese. Very nice pairing.


----------



## Boatboy24

3.04? Wow.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, I have been testing all my commercials whites the last 6 months now. All of them are in the 3.1 to 3.2 range. All kits I have made have finished out in the 3.3-3.4 range. So...... instead of some people who think you need to add 4 cups of sugar to bring your white wines up to 14.1% ABV........ 

I have been (secretly) adding tartaric to lower the pH down....... increasing the acid and the zing on the tongue. That is the secret! Shhhhhhhh.......


----------



## ceeaton

Yummmm, blue cheeeeeeese (in a Homer Simpson voice).

Drinking a Niagara Peach/Mango infused wine. I am very surprised that this tastes so good. Only opened a bottle because we've been giving so much away and keep getting rave reviews. Thought that free wine equals rave reviews (so they get more free wine). But this actually is nicely balanced for 8-9 months old. Doesn't taste at all like Welches (sorry JohnT). The 71B-1112 yeast has rounded out the acidity.

I will definitely make this again. I can only imagine what a 90% fresh peach / 10 % mango wine would taste like. Will have to consider making that in the near future.

Edit: May not make it to work tomorrow if I keep hammering this bottle...it has some kick to it.


----------



## bakervinyard

" I will definitely make this again "

Craig, is that a kit wine ? If so what tweaks did you do ?
Thanks, Bakervinyard


----------



## ceeaton

Not a kit. An experiment into the wild world of Welches. 17 cans of frozen Welches White Grape Peach Concentrate, Sugar and water to top up to 6 gallons with a SG of 1.085 (3.5 lbs sugar), 2 lbs of both frozen mangos and peaches in a paint strainer bag, added pectic enzyme, pitched 71B-1122 after 12 hours. After fermenting, Kmeta and sorbate and added Welches white grape peach juice to a SG of 1.003 if I remember correctly (can't find that scrap of paper at the moment, will have to take a measurement when I open up the next bottle). Ending pH of 3.59 and a TA of 5.9 g/L.

Everyone who has tried it loves it. It is best described as a peach infused white wine. Rounded with a lot of depth to the flavor, that is what surprises me the most. That's why I don't know if I could drink a 100% peach wine, the flavor would probably be so over the top it would put me in the grave, but with a smile on my face.


----------



## bakervinyard

Craig, Thanks for the infomation. I make the Peach Chardonnay Island Mist kit and my kids love it. I'll have to try your recipe next time.
Thanks, Bakervinyard


----------



## ibglowin

Breaking in to the first of three bottles of this guy. *2012 Proper Syrah* from the Rocks of Milton Freewater AVA. Loads of dark fruits, blackberry, plum, cherry. Nice oak and then that rocks funk of green olive-accented tapenade. 93pts Wine Spectator. Awesome wine!


----------



## REDRUM

Not tonight, but recently I had some homemade prosek (a Croatian sweet wine -
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pro%C5%A1ek) made by my partner's grandma ... about 30 years ago!!!! Amazing.
There are still a few bottles floating around.


----------



## Boatboy24

Virginia wines from Washington grapes? You bet! Tonight I'm enjoying a 2013 Tempranillo from 8 Chains North in nearby Waterford, VA. A co-worker recently introduced me to the place. They not only grow their own grapes that produce very good wines, but they also source them from Snipes Mountain AVA in the Yakima Valley. I was out there (Waterford, not Snipes Mountain) a few weeks ago and came home with some of the Cabernet. They also have a Syrah and a Tempranillo that were not available at the time. That same co-worker was out there again last weekend and brought me a bottle, offering to trade for some of my Blueberry Port when I bottle it. The Tempranillo is very nice. Good fruit with a hint of spice. A slight bite on the finish. Drinking very nicely now, but I think this will be pretty awesome in another year.


----------



## geek

Store bought Petite Syrah....liking it ...!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Going the beer route so far tonight. Couldn't help but stick a homebrew in the fridge, vintage 8-3-15. Normally I age these longer and force carbonate in the keg, but I wanted a beer for opening weekend of the NFL, specifically MNF with the Eagles playing the Falcons. Since my beer refrigerator died I need to bottle.

Pale Ale; original SG 1.046 (5% ABV), 36.9 IBUs; 7.75 lbs pale ale malt (1/2 Maris Otter, 1/2 Briess) and 1/2 lb 60L Crystal/Caramel malt, Cascade leaf hops for all additions. US-5 (California Ale yeast). Fermented at 68*F.

Not ready quite yet. May need to move it to a warmer environment. starting to carbonate, but an all grain beer normally has a head that doesn't quit. Needs to clear a bit more too. Kind of blows me away thinking about drinking a beverage that has only been bottled for two weeks or so. Guess this wine thing is becoming commonplace in my life and my mind.

Oh, the flavor is very good, will get better with some time.


----------



## CGish

After bottling a couple days ago and labeling those bottles today I had an urge for a hearty red, so I opened a bottle of Tobin James:


----------



## sour_grapes

Opened a 19-month-old CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. Coming along nicely. One thing that strikes me is that the varietal characteristics of Syrah are quite evident. This pleases me, since a lot of kit wines tend to taste similar. It is not a great wine, but it is pretty good!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Opened a 19-month-old CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. Coming along nicely. One thing that strikes me is that the varietal characteristics of Syrah are quite evident. This pleases me, since a lot of kit wines tend to taste similar. It is not a great wine, but it is pretty good!



I'm glad to hear you say that. Mine is about the same age, but I think it screams 'kit'. Lot's of potential, but I think its at least 6 months off.


----------



## sour_grapes

A friend came over and brought some wine. Between that, wine I had open, and wine I opened, we had 5 different drinks. She brought a Napa Rutherford Hill Sauvignon Blanc, and when we killed that during appetizers, we followed up with a WE Selection Viognier I had open. We also had part of a 2009 Alyssa southern Rhone blend, and then I opened up one of my 22-month-old CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab. Very, very nice. After she left, I am sipping on my 17-month-old CC Showcase Yakima Syrahs opened a few nights ago, and referenced two posts above. Eclectic and enjoyable evening, and, believe it or not, I have not even overindulged!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> A friend came over and brought some wine. Between that, wine I had open, and wine I opened, we had 5 different drinks. She brought a Napa Rutherford Hill Sauvignon Blanc, and when we killed that during appetizers, we followed up with a WE Selection Viognier I had open. We also had part of a 2009 Alyssa southern Rhone blend, and then I opened up one of my 22-month-old CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab. Very, very nice. After she left, I am sipping on my 17-month-old CC Showcase Yakima Syrahs opened a few nights ago, and referenced two posts above. Eclectic and enjoyable evening, and, believe it or not, I have not even overindulged!



And you let her go after so many drinks?  (j/k)

Wow, you were kicking ash....


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> And you let her go after so many drinks?  (j/k)



Uhh, yeah,* my wife* and I were sorry to see her go, but all good things must come to an end! 



> Wow, you were kicking ash....



Yeah, that post sounds worse in the light of day than it did last night!!


----------



## CGish

Was digging in my small cellar last night and I found an old bottle that needed drank. My brother came up tonight for supper, so we popped it open. It was not as good as it would have been a few years ago, but it was still excellent.


----------



## Boatboy24

We started the evening with my 2013 Chilean Malbec - a juice bucket with 18lbs of grapes added. Really nice, and well received by our new neighbors. Followed that up with the 2013 CC LR Grand Red. Even better reviews. I'm down to 2 bottles of this though.  We went next door for dessert. Kids did s'mores on the neighbor's fire pit while the grown ups took in a little Black Forest Port.


----------



## sour_grapes

CGish said:


> Was digging in my small cellar last night and I found an old bottle that needed drank. My brother came up tonight for supper, so we popped it open. It was not as good as it would have been a few years ago, but it was still excellent.



Cody, just curious: Are you from the Pittsburgh area? There are tons here from the 'burgh.


----------



## CGish

sour_grapes said:


> Cody, just curious: Are you from the Pittsburgh area? There are tons here from the 'burgh.



I live in Sidney, Ohio - about 30 miles north of the 70 / 75 interchange in Dayton, Ohio. I lived in California for ten years and had a friend who loved Paso Robles wine. He took me down there the first time I went and I go back every chance I get. Unfortunately, that is very rare given where I live now! The Tobin James wines are remnants of my trips to the Paso Robles area.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights "swill". LOL This was one of the best bottles of wine I have opened in a while. Wish I had more. 91pts WS. Tasted more like 95!


----------



## Boatboy24

With school starting tomorrow, we had an early BBQ over at a friend's place. Started with a nice Prosecco cocktail that included elderberry flower syrup, mint, and fresh raspberries. Followed that with a Coppola Sauv Blanc that I brought, then some of my 2014 WE LR Grenache Rose'.


----------



## FTC Wines

We had a 5 yr old Gran Cru Cab. Didn't know we had any left,, found it misplaced in the chiller. It was awesome! Pleasant surprise. Roy


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> With school starting tomorrow, we had an early BBQ over at a friend's place. Started with a nice Prosecco cocktail that included elderberry flower syrup, mint, and fresh raspberries. Followed that with a Coppola Sauv Blanc that I brought, then some of my 2014 WE LR Grenache Rose'.



Wow. Our schools started 1 1/2 weeks ago. They got Friday and today off, but still, started way early from what I remember (back in the black 'n white days).


----------



## Avantjour

*Tonight's offering...*

Tonight we had "Bluebell" and "Not Your Dad's Root Beer" floats being enjoyed by my daughter and sister.


----------



## Boatboy24

I saw some 'hard root beer' in the store the other day. Was very tempted to try it.


----------



## geek

2013 Merlot Cab blend from fresh grapes...hmmm


----------



## sour_grapes

How is it, Varis?


----------



## ibglowin

2010 Delille D2 (right bank) Bordeaux Blend from WA State. Doing some more research tonight. Needed about 40 min to open up and then it was simply stunning.


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> 2013 Merlot Cab blend from fresh grapes...hmmm


 
Man, does that color look nice. Looks like you also have some nice clarity! 

I would love to taste it!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> How is it, Varis?



It is 



JohnT said:


> Man, does that color look nice. Looks like you also have some nice clarity!
> 
> I would love to taste it!



This is the wine I sent for the bold competition last year, it won silver at a year old, now it is just approaching 2 years and guess what...I have NO complains..
Smells great and has a nice final smooth taste, it has the silky taste I like, not astringent, simply smooth...and the more I decant it and swirl it in the glass the better it gets..

.


----------



## Boatboy24

Yalumba 2009 Shiraz Viognier.


----------



## Boatboy24

All the RJS talk that @sour_grapes started forced me to open a bottle of my EP Amarone.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> All the RJS talk that @sour_grapes started forced me to open a bottle of my EP Amarone.




And.....what's the verdict?


----------



## ibglowin

Styrofoam cup tonight..... 

Drove up to Denver today. Stopped at Costco and got gas and a few things plus a couple pieces of Pizza and a bottle of H3 2012 Merlot.

Taste pretty darn good even in the Hampton Inn "glassware" LOL

CRUSH starts tomorrow morning at 8:00AM! Picking up 900 lbs of Fresh grapes!!!!!!!


----------



## geek

Those H3.....hmmm


----------



## Hokapsig

Pizza and wine night started out with a Courtyard Winery Dazzle, followed by an Arrowhead Catawba. My wife got a new job offer, so we are celebrating tonight. She wants to be back to owning the winery... No dice from the current owner.....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> And.....what's the verdict?



Pretty darn good when first opened. After 2 hours in the decanter? Awesome. 

I think I need to let this one sit another 12 months.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Styrofoam cup tonight.....
> 
> Drove up to Denver today. Stopped at Costco and got gas and a few things plus a couple pieces of Pizza and a bottle of H3 2012 Merlot.
> 
> Taste pretty darn good even in the Hampton Inn "glassware" LOL
> 
> CRUSH starts tomorrow morning at 8:00AM! Picking up 900 lbs of Fresh grapes!!!!!!!




You are totally channeling "Sideways," right?

H3 is lovely. Sigh. Why don't I drink more of it? 

As for me, I had a 2013 Cline Zinfandel. At a grand total of $8.10, it was a fantastic QPR. It was a lot nicer than some of their other vintages. Not a complex or deep or brooding wine, but fruity, approachable, and food-friendly.

Good luck with crush.


----------



## barbiek

Nothing really but did taste my dandelion wine I started in May I was hesitant cuz I heard it takes some time to turn the corner but I'm actually proud to say I made this, and from weeds to boot! And it's only been not even 4 months! It needs more time of course but the flavor is awesome already! Surprise, surprise, surprise!


----------



## Rocky

barbiek said:


> Nothing really but did taste my dandelion wine I started in May I was hesitant cuz I heard it takes some time to turn the corner but I'm actually proud to say I made this, and from weeds to boot! And it's only been not even 4 months! It needs more time of course but the flavor is awesome already! Surprise, surprise, surprise!


 
Good for you, BarbieK. 

Your comment "and from weeds to boot!" brought to mind an amusing incident from my childhood. One of our favorite salads was dandelion greens, soft-boiled egg, olives, onions and garlic with vinegar and oil dressing. We used to dig the dandelions right out of the lawn in the Spring. Well, my Mom was doing this and a neighbor, Mr. L---- called over the hedge, "Aren't those dandelion annoying, Mrs. R----?" She agreed that they were and the only way to control them was to dig them out root and all. Our neighbor had no idea that they were to be a favorite part of our dinner that evening. We were the only Italians "within a day's ride" of where we lived. Now, many years later, I see dandelion in the Produce Section at the grocery store. 

And, yes, even though we lived next door to them for more than 25 years, it was always Mr. and Mrs. with that family. They were very proper (MIT engineer) and very religious. 

How the times have changed.


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking a Thunder Ridge Dornfelder. Given to me by the owner when I went to pick the grapes up today. Trying to describe it is going to be a problem. Can't say I've tasted anything quite like it. Intriguing acids, mouth feel along the lines of a Chianti, not too heavy, not too weak. Fruity nose, nice color (hope mine is that dark). Definitely oaked and dry.

I think I need to take a sensory evaluation class (which is offered locally as part of an Enology degree). Very interesting. I'm going to be making a wine that not very many people have tried or made around here.

This is a Dornfelder/Regent blend and I don't know the percentages. He added the Regent for some more body. He said he put it through an MLF with VP41. It is last years vintage so it is very young. Could probably add some tannins if I want to age longer. NOT, I'll do that when I get some more grapes next year, yea that's what I'll do.


----------



## Matty_Kay

My 2014 Chilean Carmenere. Very good at 18 months, can't wait for another few months of aging, should be stellar.


----------



## ibglowin

Makers Mark Bourbon. 3 fingers. Rocks.

Crush is done but the fun is just starting if you know what I mean! 

I got some stories for another day but lets just say today we (SWMBO and I) crushed ~1100lbs of grapes just the two of us........

More than I ordered so what happened? Tell you tomorrow. I am going to bed now!


----------



## Steve_M

Giants opener 

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 24620
> View attachment 24621
> 
> 
> Giants opener
> 
> Steve



I'll be right over. Wearing Big Blue, of course.


----------



## Steve_M

Come on over absolutely awesome


----------



## Steve_M

Just right!

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

Nice to see some Eagles green on that plate! You should have saved some of those bottles to drown your sorrows after the week 6 matchup in Philly. 

Actually I am rooting for the Giants tonight, they've always had some class whether they win or lose. Never liked those Cowgirls though. Can't imagine having Jerry as an owner.


----------



## Boatboy24

2012 Cellar Craft LR Red Mountain Trio.


----------



## geek

2013 Merlot/Cab blend from fresh grapes, again...yummy...


----------



## ibglowin

94pts WS Only made one year. 2010 Avennia "Parapine" Syrah. Felt like robing the cradle....... Could have waited another 5 years easily. Good thing I have another bottle to sit and sit and sit...... LOL


----------



## ceeaton

Batch #5 - Niagara infused with peaches and mangos. Yeast pitched 2-6-15. Haven't tried any in two or three months. Damn this is good. Just gave a sample to my wife going to bed (she gets up at 4 am, yikes), and had to wrestle away the glass with a "it's mine, all mine, keep your grubby hands off my wine".

Guess Church may be a good option for me tomorrow morning.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Guess Church may be a good option for me tomorrow morning.



Or it may be a dreadful option. Depends on when the service starts and how much of the Niagara/peach/mango you consume tonight!


----------



## ceeaton

On the second glass at this point. The bottle may be in jeopardy. It really tastes better than the last sampling. Luckily it is a UM service so I don't have to get there until 9 am (with four offspring in tow). Problem is if some of the younger kids show up I'm supposed to teach them something about God. Hopefully it won't be praying to have a hangover lifted...But this is first class quality hooch, no need to worry about the morning after effects, there usually aren't any (have 25% Welsh blood, dissolves alcohol on contact).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> .But this is first class quality hooch, no need to worry about the morning after effects, there usually aren't any .



Any effects, or any mornings after?


----------



## ceeaton

The morning did come and I did get the kids to Church on time. Did blank on one of the verses of the Lord's Prayer, must have been stage fright. Moosehead started at 12:01 pm. Feel much better now. Have to keep it in check since the Eagles don't play the Cowgirls until 4:25.

Edit: Maybe the Eagles should be renamed the pigeons. Or maybe the Philadelphia Phluff. Two nasty games in a row.


----------



## sour_grapes

Lazarus? Izzat you?? 

Go Iggles!!!


----------



## olusteebus

last two nights. I tasted two wines I made from Home Winery concentrate and was very happy with the results. A chardonnay that tasted much better the second day and a pinot grigio. I will have to do these again.


----------



## ColemanM

Started off with a Riesling ice wine then followed up with a nice monte. Phó made by my wife [emoji3]


----------



## Boatboy24

I've had that Montepulciano - and enjoyed it.


----------



## ColemanM

This and Monte Antico are my go to Italian wines.


----------



## Boatboy24

ColemanM said:


> This and Monte Antico are my go to Italian wines.



i'm a fan of that as well.


----------



## ibglowin

I bought a few Monte's when they made the WS list for Top 100 wines a few years back. First bottle was pretty good but others I subsequently purchased had gone seriously down hill within the same year they were nominated. No staying power, no aging potential. Have not bought a bottle since.


----------



## tonyt

Delicious Roso de Montepulciano. 30.E


----------



## sour_grapes

Interesting! The Montepulcianos mentioned in the first five posts are from a completely different region than the Monte in the latest post. Montepulciano d'Abruzzo are named after the grape (Montepulciano), and is grown in the Abruzzi (umm, obviously). Vino Nobile di Montepulciano and Rosso di Montepulciano are both named after the small town in Tuscany where they are grown, and are made from mostly from Sangiovese. Rosso di Montepulciano is the "little brother" to Vino Nobile, requiring less aging time, etc.


----------



## tonyt

Excellent SourGrapes.


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Interesting! The Montepulcianos mentioned in the first five posts are from a completely different region than the Monte in the latest post. Montepulciano d'Abruzzo are named after the grape (Montepulciano), and is grown in the Abruzzi (umm, obviously). Vino Nobile di Montepulciano and Rosso di Montepulciano are both named after the small town in Tuscany where they are grown, and are made from mostly from Sangiovese. Rosso di Montepulciano is the "little brother" to Vino Nobile, requiring less aging time, etc.


 
Very good synopsis. I would only add that Vino Nobile di Montepulciano carries the prestigious DOCG designation while Rosso di Montepulciano has the slightly lower DOC designation. I have had both and both are excellent wines. Vino Nobile, along with Brunello di Montalcino are my two favorite Italian wines.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rose from nearby Sunset Hills Vineyard. It's dark for a Rose. Really bright acidity and great strawberry notes. If I remember correctly, this is from Chambourcin.


----------



## ceeaton

Daughter called. Their hockey game is running late and my wife is with the other daughter at cheerleading practice, so I don't have to pick up my daughter. 

Too late to really get involved in a project so I cracked a bottle of a Concord blend (2/3 Concord, 1/3 Niagara, 1 light american oak spiral, backsweetened to 1.001), not bad for 8 months old. Not my favorite wine (made for my wife) but it will do the trick tonight. Still has that Concord aftertaste and I can't discern the oak at all.


----------



## geek

Some cheapo Island Mist Peach Chardonnay started May 13. Really good..!! I sweeten it a bit high but I bumped the SG so the higher alcohol compensates.


----------



## heatherd

I am drinking Old Vine Zinfandel from 2014 Californian harvest.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> I am drinking Old Vine Zinfandel from 2014 Californian harvest.



And we are assuming it is really good? I love Zinfandel, would have made it if I hadn't found the local grapes. Have you ever compared the Fall Californian to the Chilean that Harford gets? Just curious.


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> And we are assuming it is really good? I love Zinfandel, would have made it if I hadn't found the local grapes. Have you ever compared the Fall Californian to the Chilean that Harford gets? Just curious.



Delightful (sorry to rub it in). You could certainly do a Chilean Zin from Harford, or frozen must from M&M.

I am making another batch from Harford as we speak, along with the other seven batches, because the hubby and I love Zinfandel.


----------



## ceeaton

You aren't rubbing it in. I do wish you could beam a glass worth up here right now.

When you first start making wine there are too many varieties to make all at once. I didn't want to make a Zin as my first batch from buckets/grapes because if I messed it up, I wouldn't want to make it again, and I just like it too much. I want to "practice" on other varieties, and with help from this forum I haven't made an undrinkable wine yet. 

I love Zins from warmer areas, there are so many fascinating flavors that they produce.


----------



## ibglowin

Killed the last 4 Primaries this afternoon! Celebrated with a bottle of my 2012 "Saldo" (Lodi, CA) which means "balance" in Spanish. A blend of 85% Zin, 9% Syrah, 6% Petit Sirah. Not drinkable at one year, just barely drinkable at two years. At three years, simply stunning with about a 30 min decant. LOL 

I make them big, bold and cellar worthy. LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> I am drinking Old Vine Zinfandel from 2014 Californian harvest.



You did the Lodi, right? My 2014 Zin from Amador is in the barrel now.


----------



## heatherd

I did the Lodi.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights quaff with dinner! 2013 Les Trouve's GSM blend. This is a second tier label from Avennia out of WA State. They got their hands on some bulk juice and blended it up. After about 25 mins this stuff was sailing. Awesome wine at a great price.


----------



## Boatboy24

2010 Monte Antico Toscana. Not as good as I remember.


----------



## ceeaton

Bought a bottle from the vineyard owner I got the Chardonel from. Both my wife and I like it, has oak but it is in the background, not a primary flavor. Both of us noted that the nose reminded us of the our Chilean Pinot Grigio. Big fruit flavor in the finish, a very big white wine, much enjoyed. Hoping my batch turns out as well.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL See my post #1425 in this thread…..




Boatboy24 said:


> 2010 Monte Antico Toscana. Not as good as I remember.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> LOL See my post #1425 in this thread…..



I know. Read that the other night and got a chuckle as I was sipping last night.


----------



## Boatboy24

CC Showcase Yakima Syrah. 21 months old and pretty good with about an hour of decanting. Another 6 months in the bottle and we should be where we want


----------



## ibglowin

And now you know why I switched to fresh grapes!


----------



## ColemanM

Santa Cristina 2011 Toscana. Also not as good as I remember it to be.


----------



## Elmer

Mokah stout
Mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## ColemanM

2015 WGD Fair play Malbec. 10 days old. 1.106 to .994 possibly still going. Just racked off gross lees and had a glass left over. Dry. Gripping tannins and amazing aroma and flavor. Might not make it to the barrel [emoji7]


----------



## Matty_Kay

My 2014 Chilean Carmenere. Quite tasty.


----------



## Boatboy24

ColemanM said:


> 2015 WGD Fair play Malbec. 10 days old. 1.106 to .994 possibly still going. Just racked off gross lees and had a glass left over. Dry. Gripping tannins and amazing aroma and flavor. Might not make it to the barrel [emoji7]View attachment 25050



OMG, the color on that!! Sheesh!


----------



## Boatboy24

2012 Cellar Craft LR Red Mountain Trio. 33 months old. Very nice. It got extra oak, tannin and some barrel time.


----------



## Steve_M

Barely passable [emoji23]


----------



## ceeaton

Selection Viognier I made last April, so only 6 months old. Rebottled because of excessive carbonation, had some left over. Wife doesn't like as much anymore because it is "too dry" for her. I think it tastes very good and expect it will be really good by Christmas. Another wine I can call "mine, all mine". Now if only the perception of the Pinot Grigio would do the same...


----------



## ColemanM

2014 cab/merlot frozen grapes. First foray into frozen musts. The cab finished at 1.004 so a bit sweet for my taste. Coming out of the barrel this week. We'll see where this goes.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights wine. 94pts WS. Drinking exceptionally well right now. Still have one more bottle in the cellar. This is not even the "reserve" cabernet from Januik. Awesome sauce!


----------



## jgmann67

Matty_Kay said:


> My 2014 Chilean Carmenere. Quite tasty.



Matty - I had a Carmenere for the first time on Friday night. This one was very earthy on the nose which kind of ruined it for me. Are the kits earthy like that?

Last night, we had a 2012 Stag's Leap Wine Cellars Artemis Cabernet and a Two Hands Sexy Beast Cabernet (which drank more like a Petite Sirah).


----------



## Matty_Kay

jgmann67 said:


> Matty - I had a Carmenere for the first time on Friday night. This one was very earthy on the nose which kind of ruined it for me. Are the kits earthy like that?
> 
> Last night, we had a 2012 Stag's Leap Wine Cellars Artemis Cabernet and a Two Hands Sexy Beast Cabernet (which drank more like a Petite Sirah).



Not sure about the kits, mine was made from a juice bucket. However, Carmenere does have an earthy quality (to me atleast) but also some nice fruit flavors. My wife and I like it for its versatility, we can drink it on a random Tuesday evening or pair it with a nice grilled steak dinner on the weekend. My Carmenere is at 18 months and finally starting to come around.


----------



## sour_grapes

jgmann67 said:


> Matty - I had a Carmenere for the first time on Friday night. This one was very earthy on the nose which kind of ruined it for me. Are the kits earthy like that?
> 
> Last night, we had a 2012 Stag's Leap Wine Cellars Artemis Cabernet and a Two Hands Sexy Beast Cabernet (which drank more like a Petite Sirah).



I agree that many Carmeneres are earthy. However, I believe this may have as much to do with the terroir as the grape. Most Carmeneres that are available here are from Chile, and I suspect that much Chilean terroir promotes this earthiness. (In some, I swear I can taste the dirt!) Kind of reminds me of certain Merlots from eastern Washington.

Note that the earthiness conferred by the terroir is likely not directly _from_ the soil itself, but a byproduct of the (lack of) nutrients in it: http://palatepress.com/2012/03/wine/minerality-in-wine-taken-for-granite/ 

I would love to try a Carmenere from, say, Lodi or Sonoma and see what that is like.


----------



## geek

Super Tuscan, I think I started this Dec 2013 and it in not "there" yet but very good..


----------



## geek

Some of this Muscat too...really good..!!


----------



## ceeaton

Water. I'm in my fasting period for blood work tomorrow a.m. Varis you are killing me with that Super Tuscan, I can smell it and almost taste it from here. I'll have two glasses tomorrow evening to make up for it.

Edit: oops, where did that bottle go? It was full just a few minutes ago.


----------



## sour_grapes

A 2005 Gallo of Sonoma Cabernet Sauvignon. This was the last of that stock I laid away ~8 years ago as one of my first experiments in aging cheap wine. It was, frankly, really nice: smooth, rich, a very nice finish.


----------



## Bubba1

My own Amarone from Italian juice pails ....I love it


----------



## Boatboy24

As I racked the 2015's, a little of the 2013 Amador Petite Sirah met its maker.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> a little of the 2013 Amador Petite Sirah *met its maker.*



Excellent line!


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 juice bucket Valpolicella.


----------



## sour_grapes

1st bottle of my 18-month-old CC Showcase Yakima Cabernet/Shiraz. One of my first blends. It is quite pleasing: only a soupçon of KT, fruity, berries, nice acidity and balance.

Hah! I have a new browser, and the spell checker added the cedilla to my _c_ in _soupçon_.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

2013 frontenac port 

Very good - from a hard day at work !


----------



## jgmann67

Smithwick's... That is all.


----------



## ceeaton

Started with a Chilean Pinot Grigio. Cut through the cheese and toppings nicely but butted heads with the tomato sauce on the pizza. Should have eaten the "white" pizza my wife made for my daughter (Alfredo sauce based).

Moved on to a 6+ month old Viognier which I am really enjoying (Selection kit). I think it will be very good by Christmas. May take a bottle to dinner at my Mom's tomorrow night since I don't have a red to go with the flank steak she proposes to make.


----------



## CGish

Does this qualify?

Bottle's almost empty.


----------



## Thig

CGish said:


> Does this qualify?
> 
> Bottle's almost empty.
> 
> View attachment 25174



Sure it counts, I finish most nights with a nice bourbon.


----------



## ceeaton

2011 Chianti Classico Riserva - went very well with marinated flank steak and twice baked potatoes. Kudos to my step-father. Nice pre-birthday dinner indeed.


----------



## geek

Some portuguese wine...too drunk to tell [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## sour_grapes

Malbec time! After I polished off my WE SI Argentine Malbec, I opened a new commercial 'bec. Previously, I had only had a sample (from the beautiful young lady) in the grocery store. (Hmmm, I wonder why they do that? ) I opened a bottle tonight -- It is called Lote 44, from Mendoza. Inky, vinous, and strong, but very smooth and refined. More like a bold Merlot than a Cab (which I more associate it with, compared to Merlot).

I guess I did not mention the best part: the price. It listed at $9, but my grocery store gives a 10% discount if you buy as few as 4 bottles, so down to $8.20. (Who buys fewer than 4 bottles? Sheesh!  )

Edited to correct: I had originally said that I opened a CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec. My mistake.


----------



## geek

Paul, how is that CC Showcase Argentine Malbec coming along?
Mine is still not 'there' yet....


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Paul, how is that CC Showcase Argentine Malbec coming along?
> Mine is still not 'there' yet....



Ooops!! In the post above, I misspoke. I will fix it, but it was actually a WE SI Argentinian Malbec that I had the other night, not the CC Showcase.

The WE Malbec is a bit disappointing, frankly. It is thin and a bit sour. It showed great promise at bottling, so I put it into rotation early, at one year. It is now 22 mos. old, and has not improved a great deal.

First drink for the CC Showcase is scheduled for May 22, 2016. There is a rumor that patience is required for this hobby!


----------



## ibglowin

Not May 21st or May 23rd ? LOL



sour_grapes said:


> First drink for the CC Showcase is scheduled for May 22, 2016.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Not May 21st or May 23rd ? LOL



Hey, I said SCHEDULED for that date, not that it WOULD BE that date!  Whaddya think, that I am running a Swiss train or something?


----------



## geek

I thought, based on some posts here, that the WE SI Argentinian Malbec is a big winner at 1 year....


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Always a good choice Jim!

I am out in SA, Tx visiting my folks for a few days, Stopped at HEB and they had some nice selections. Picked up a couple of 2013 H3 Cab Sauvs, a couple of J Bookwalter Notebook 5 NV (a great bottle of wine and really hard to find outside of WA, State) as well as some Charles Smith 2014 Kung Fu Girl Riesling (another perennial favorite) and some 2013 CSM Chardonnay . The CSM Chardonnay went perfect tonight with some stuffed Salmon (with crabmeat) filets. Cant wait to see what we pair the rest with over the next few days!


----------



## Steve_M

Have never had it will update shortly


----------



## Steve_M

Jury is in good! Nice on the nose some tobacco and smooth on the finish 

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Barolo tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

Going with the Notebook 5NV tonight. 75% Merlot, 20% Malbec, 5% Cab Sauvignon. Should go nicely with a Costco pizza!


----------



## sour_grapes

I went to Trader Joe's last night, so had to look over the wine section. I found a wine that as POSING as a Chateauneuf-de-Pape. It has a bottle that looks like a Pape, and is called something like "Pontifical." However, it is from Languedoc-Roussillon. It is a GSM blend and cost all of $5.99. Wow that is cheap.
It is not at all bad. It is quite thin, but is plenty tasty. Not bad to wash down a homemade pizza.


----------



## geek

For tonight..


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 25327
> 
> 
> For tonight..



Excellent choice. See if you can get your hands on the 2011.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Excellent choice. See if you can get your hands on the 2011.




Yeah, checked and was looking for it but nope.


----------



## ibglowin

2011 was the worst year ever for WA State wines and CA for that matter. Caveat Emptor! Wines are very hit and miss that year. Mostly miss.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 2011 was the worst year ever for WA State wines and CA for that matter. Caveat Emptor! Wines are very hit and miss that year. Mostly miss.



Oops. Maybe I was thinking of the 2012. My bad.


----------



## ibglowin

2011 was the last year they used painted bottles on the H3 wines. 2012 -> they are using paper labels. CC even went to paper labels on their reserve wines this year.


----------



## ibglowin

90 degrees outside. Been looking for this and finally found a six pack here in SA. 96pts on the Beer Advocate.

Does not suck and it packs a punch for sure!


----------



## jgmann67

Layer Cake Pinot Noir... And a first taste of my Eclipse Merlot. Good, young, fruit and a hint of bubble gum on the nose, big fruit on the palate with decent vanilla and light oak.


----------



## ceeaton

Went to a fund raiser for our local library. Art, wine and yes horse ovaries, who could ask for more. Brookmere was the resident winery, they just opened an outlet about 1 mile south of town (the actual winery is about 2 hours north of me). I can make a round trip in about 25 minutes from my house and they are opened on Sundays, yea!

They had a few dry reds I really enjoyed at the Gettysburg wine festival about a month ago (fantastic Merlot). But they only brought this one to the tasting. So to help the library out, I bought a bottle. It is a Cab Franc/Chambourcin blend. Extremely dry, but yet fruity, lighter in body.

Doing some extensive tasting, no green pepper from the Cab Franc, just a real different yet pleasant aftertaste. Hints at a NY red grape. Nice oak, not over done for the lighter body. Always nice to try something new.


----------



## ibglowin

Well WS and Harvey Steinem really seems to like the H3 Cab still LOL They gave the 2012 92pts (unheard of for that price point) and the 2013 gets this.......

It did get better as we sipped on it for sure. Not sure it was 91pts though. Try for yourself and decide. I will start looking for the Kirkland CV Blend. Only 6000 cases produced vs 200,000 for the H3!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I opened a bottle of "Composition" from Columbia Winery in Woodinville, WA. A Merlot/Syrah blend from multiple vintages, it's med-plus bodied with nice structure, but not a lot of flavors are hitting me in the face. It's a pretty nice wine, but rather forgettable. "Forgettable" not being bad, there's just nothing making me say 'wow', or 'ewwww!'. I think I paid $14 from a place that is not usually the lowest price. Maybe you could get it at Total Wine for $12 or $13. For $12, I'd say it's pretty good, but approaching $15, maybe not.


----------



## ibglowin

Columbia is one of those wineries that seems make a living off being so close to a giant well known winery (in this case Chateau St. Michelle) that they get enough overflow from them to make some money and stay in business. 

Its a nice enough looking winery from the road and they do a lot of local weddings as they have a nice outdoor venue but.... 

The wines are like you say not all that compelling enough to really buy another IMHO. They have zero wines reviewed by WS.



Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight, I opened a bottle of "Composition" from Columbia Winery in Woodinville, WA.


----------



## sour_grapes

I have had the same impression from a Columbia Winery Cabernet: it was fine, but "meh."


----------



## Petti

Tried this wine for my GFs birthday. We both really enjoyed it. Great wine for a great price.


----------



## cmason1957

It got up to 85 in Missouri today, so something light and refreshing was in order. I am having a gin and tonic made with Pickney Bend Gin and Tonic. If you ever have occasion to visit the Hermann, Mo area, New Haven is just a short drive away. One of the best gins in the country.


----------



## heatherd

Some delicious Traminette from Harford Vineyard. Bought two bottles when I picked up my Italian juice last Monday.


----------



## Tovis

Pineapple Champagne.


----------



## ceeaton

Raspberry Wheat beer bottled about three weeks ago (one thing I love about beer making, quick turn-around). Can smell some berry in the nose and some in the taste. Clearer than I thought it would be, must have done a protein rest. Lighter bodied because of the wheat component, but looking at the recipe noticed I did throw some oats into the mash as well as some blackberries into the primary. Most of the raspberry flavor came from 1/2 a leftover f-pack from a Raspberry Rapture kit.

Wife seemed to like it so I put a few into the refrigerator for later.


----------



## Steve_M

Finish this off tonight. Simple table red easy on the nose and palate

Steve


----------



## geek

Some fruit wine, DB.


----------



## ceeaton

Mmmm, with pork chops, scalloped potatoes and a healthy dose of garlic I see...mmmmmm. Oh and I see some caramelized onions hiding.


----------



## geek

You got it all right..!!!
Eating at my Portuguese friend.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco find! 2012 Zolo Reserve Cabernet Sauvignon. 100% new French oak for 12 mo. This is what H3 Cabernet Sauvignon *USED* to taste like! Dang, can't keep my nose out of the glass the oak is so enticing. Lovely bouquet, long finish, just fantastic. My rating 91pts. Glad I bought two at $14!


----------



## Boatboy24

Doing a little "Battle of the Bands" tonight. My 2013 Amador Petite Sirah vs the Dark Horse 2013 Petite Sirah. 

Mine: A little drier than I'd like, with strong tannin. Not enough fruit and maybe just a touch too much acid. 
Dark Horse: Very nice fruit, but not what I see when I think of PS. Some obvious residual sugar, but a pretty nice wine overall. 

Roughly 60% DH and 40% mine? Pretty freakin' fantastic!!

Both wines are enjoyable on their own. The DH I bought at Trader Joe's for $7.99. It's a complete steal at that price.


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking, I dare say, a Niagara/Peach started in early February. I'm noticing almost all of the "welches" flavor has gone away. I think the 71B yeast rounded and added some flavors that have masked the Niagara a bit. The added frozen fruit helped too. 

I'm starting a new batch using a Vintners Harvest Peach (96 oz), some Niagara/Peach concentrate (one can per gallon less than the batch I'm drinking), and a few pounds of Peach (4 lbs) and Mango (8 lbs), plus three nanas. Sitting in the bucket with 2x the normal pectic enzyme. Will test SG/TA/pH in the a.m. and go from there (currently at 5.5 gallons @ 1.065). Still planning to use the Lavin 71B yeasties. Might go buy some more frozen peaches as they were $2.50 per lb.


----------



## ibglowin

My 2012 Saldo (Balance)

75% Zin, 25% Cab Sauv, Syrah, Petit Sirah.

Nice mix of French oak and American oak. Hitting its stride just now. Needs about 20 mins of air and then silky, seductive and mesmerizing.

Paired very well with some left over ribs.


----------



## Steve_M

before dinner. 

Steve


----------



## Rocky

I am drinking one of the last of my Cherry Zinfandel that I made about 3 years ago. It was a Zinfandel bucket from California to which I added a 96 oz. can of black cherries. Turned out very well if I must say so myself!


----------



## ceeaton

Rocky, was that one of the Vintner's Harvest 96 oz cans? Just curious, sounds like something to attempt or maybe just think about.


----------



## ceeaton

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 25409
> before dinner.
> 
> Steve



Before dinner? Looks like a well balanced dinner to me!


----------



## geek

Moscato from juice bucket. Started in January. Plus some chicken, rice, salad and fried green plantain.


----------



## Rocky

ceeaton said:


> Rocky, was that one of the Vintner's Harvest 96 oz cans? Just curious, sounds like something to attempt or maybe just think about.



I went back to my records and it wasn't a juice bucket, it was a WE Eclipse Zinfandel kit and I added Vintner's Harvest Cherries. The kit came with grape skins so the cherries were in addition to the skins.


----------



## geek

Racking my Chardonnay from grapes.
Although almost clear is still has a little haze seen in the carboy.

Wine tastes nice and smells beautiful!!


----------



## Steve_M

Chili and Giants

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 25422
> 
> Chili and Giants
> 
> Steve



I was looking at this at Wegmans just this morning. How is it?


----------



## ibglowin

2010 EFESTE "Nana" 50/50 blend of Merlot and Cab Sauv/Franc. Most from Red Willow vineyard which is about as famous as Red Mountain AVA these days. Intoxicating bouquet that had me wanting more with each sip. Long finish that did not want to quit. French oak that pulled you in with each sip as well. Awesome bottle of wine!


----------



## sour_grapes

Went to my neighbors' house, and they served a Dolcetto D'Alba. A 2013 Dolcetto d’Alba Bric del Salto from the house of Sottimano to be exact. _Buono._


----------



## Steve_M

Boatboy24 said:


> I was looking at this at Wegmans just this morning. How is it?



Jim,
It is outstanding! Rich blackberry, taste clove and cinnamon, jammy. So glad we picked up two bottles, but they won't last long!

Steve


----------



## wineinmd

ceeaton said:


> Raspberry Wheat beer bottled about three weeks ago (one thing I love about beer making, quick turn-around). Can smell some berry in the nose and some in the taste. Clearer than I thought it would be, must have done a protein rest. Lighter bodied because of the wheat component, but looking at the recipe noticed I did throw some oats into the mash as well as some blackberries into the primary. Most of the raspberry flavor came from 1/2 a leftover f-pack from a Raspberry Rapture kit.
> 
> Wife seemed to like it so I put a few into the refrigerator for later.


Looks good. That's an interesting idea for getting the berry flavor. On my list of beer to make is a blueberry ale and heard it takes quite a few to give it the blueberry flavor.


----------



## sour_grapes

Today I cracked open my first bottle of my WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir. It is 17 mos. old -- sneaking a bottle before the arbitrary 18-month aging period.

I am quite disappointed. It is redolent with KT. It basically tastes like Mezza Luna Red. This REALLY surprises me, as my tasting notes at bottling time (~1 year ago) explicitly note that I thought the wine "had no KT to speak of" at that time.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL........


----------



## sour_grapes

"The difference between the almost-right word & the right word is really a large matter--it's the difference between the lightning bug and the lightning." 
-- Mark Twain


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, I really thought you would come back with that *WAS* your $0.50 word……


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> LOL, I really thought you would come back with that *WAS* your $0.50 word……



Actually, that last comment of yours was pretty good! Too bad I didn't think of that.

I mean, "The eventuality of my failing to ratiocinate such a felicitous inspiration was egregiously unfortuitous!"


----------



## geek

Passport Pinot Gris with pork, potatoes and corn in the cob.
Hmmm...


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 juice bucket Chilean Malbec


----------



## ibglowin

Isn't that a lot for a Tuesday night? 



Boatboy24 said:


> 2013 juice bucket Chilean Malbec


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Isn't that a lot for a Tuesday night?



I only drank half the bucket...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I only drank half the bucket...



"See, I can stop any time I want!"


----------



## ibglowin

Popped a cork last night on a bottle of my 2011 El Bueno, El Malo y El Feo blend which if anyone recalls was the left overs after working up all the other blends that year, so roughly 33% Malbec, 33% Petit Verdot, 33% Cab franc. Insane blend that somehow worked and is now so much better than at bottling since the tannins have softened and integrated. SWMBO brought a coworker/friend/program manager (AKA…Boss) over for dinner last night (unannounced, oh how times have changed right?) 

Luckily I had just made pizza with fresh pizza dough we had just received from our local organic veggie co-op so had 2 nice pies ready to go when they walked in. I had already opened the bottle so got another glass and plate down. She raved about it all dinner long wanting to know what it was, it was so good…… 

Didn't want to tell her it was a bottle of leftovers!


----------



## ceeaton

Mike, I love the image for that label. Make a wall mural out of it and I could study it for hours, especially with a good bottle of wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Craig!

I like to use local scenery for my labels. That was taken just a few miles down the road from us close to the Rio Grande river. If you look close you can see some of the ski hill runs of Pajarito Mountain on the right hand side about mid way up.


----------



## Steve_M

Going to watch the Fins knock Pats into the L column!

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> Going to watch the Fins knock Pats into the L column!
> 
> Steve



Oh no you're not!


----------



## Steve_M

Oh yes I am!


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 "Untamed" from Wild Haven Winery in Walla Walla. A dark cherry nose hits you in the face along with...wait for it...movie theater buttered popcorn. No, that's not a typo. An interesting, but enjoyable blend. Pairs well with 'Braveheart'.


----------



## ibglowin

That is pretty much a "virtual winery" owned and operated by Precept Wines. Don't expect much!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> That is pretty much a "virtual winery" owned and operated by Precept Wines. Don't expect much!



If buttery popcorn is your thing, this wine is awesome!!


----------



## ColemanM

Not even sure what grape this is, but for $25 the first glass was the best. Should have finished it three days ago [emoji17] I'm going to have to give Cabernet another chance.


----------



## Boatboy24

I won't ask about the hat...


----------



## ibglowin

WHAT? That is the elephant in the room for sure! 



Boatboy24 said:


> I won't ask about the hat...


----------



## Steve_M

Can I take a mulligan on my earlier statement? [emoji85]
Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Nope but you can double down!


----------



## ibglowin

Grenache is the predominant grape variety but they allow a half dozen others as well into the wines made in this area.



ColemanM said:


> View attachment 25550
> 
> Not even sure what grape this is, but for $25 the first glass was the best. Should have finished it three days ago [emoji17] I'm going to have to give Cabernet another chance.


----------



## geek

My first Wine from grapes in 2013.
Merlot and Cab.

Awesome..!!


----------



## PittGrad

Gift from brother in law for hosting them for the weekend. This is good!!


----------



## ibglowin

That should do quite nicely!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 25554
> 
> 
> My first Wine from grapes in 2013.
> Merlot and Cab.
> 
> Awesome..!!



Was that lunch!?


----------



## Boatboy24

PittGrad said:


> Gift from brother in law for hosting them for the weekend. This is good!!



You must have been a heck of a host.


----------



## Jc5066

WE Old Vines Zinfandel.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Was that lunch!?



yup.....


----------



## ceeaton

Long week. Got home, needed some carbs. Planning on making some cheap champagne for New Years, so need the 3 gallon keg emptied out. Iggly Opped Hentire from Terry Foster's _Porter_ book, with a few modifications (some Kiln Coffee malt and some Patagonia Perla Negra malt). Really smooth (brewed New Years Day 2015), 5.4% ABV, 43 IBUs, but really not that bitter with all of the dark roasted malts. Very smooth, lot's of chocolaty flavors. Will probably add 10 lbs this weekend before my checkup on Monday.


----------



## ColemanM

Haha Varis, my wife is Vietnamese and we have rice with everything. Tonight I'm making shiskabobs and rice [emoji12]


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot.


----------



## Steve_M

Finishing the Hess Select.


----------



## Steve_M

Jim. Did you ever pick up s bottle of Juan Gill?

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> Jim. Did you ever pick up s bottle of Juan Gill?
> 
> Steve



No, but I will next time I'm at Wegman's. It was the Cab you had, right?


----------



## Steve_M

No it is Mourvèdre not cab?


----------



## geek

ColemanM said:


> Haha Varis, my wife is Vietnamese and we have rice with everything. Tonight I'm making shiskabobs and rice [emoji12]




I hear ya [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## jgmann67

A 2007 Pahlmeyer. proprietary red. Can't wait.


----------



## Boatboy24

2012 CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet. Just fantastic. So sad I only have 5 bottles left. 

Anyone new to the hobby reading this: Let those kits sit 2+ years if you can. It is really worth it.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 WE LR Grenache Rose. Should go well with Jerk chicken.


----------



## geek

Very good....


----------



## sour_grapes

A friend brought over a bit of an oddity: a white Rioja. Never had one before. It was _buen_. This was in a crisp style. Not much oxidative taste which Google tells me characterizes traditional white Riojas. The one we enjoyed is a 2014 Baron de Ley.


----------



## Steve_M

Great wine for $13!
Cherry soft tannins

Steve


----------



## ColemanM

Meh. Worth the $6 I paid for it.


----------



## ibglowin

2008 Long Shadows "Sequel" Syrah. Not for wimps by any means! Awesome Sauce!


----------



## Boatboy24

Water. Been at a conference in Nashville all week, wining, dining and more wining. My liver needs a nap!


----------



## JohnT

2013 Brunello. Yum. 

Got my feet up, a hard week eggplant parm in my belly, and a great movie on the tube.

life is good today!


----------



## Steve_M

We're off to dinner with some friends. Nice little Italian place in Katonah, NY looking forward to browsing their wine list!
Steve


----------



## ceeaton

I did my best rendition of around the world. I have a smaller world than most and only got part way around it so far, but the evening is young.

The Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay has a real distinct nose and initial taste of peaches and apricots with a slight acidic (pleasant) bite. The Chardonel's grapefruit aroma and taste have died back to just "citrus" in general, but the flavor is wonderful, just lacks body compared to the Chardonnay (mlf has definitely reduced any acidic bite). The Chilean Bordeaux blend (Melot/Cab Sauv/Malbec) from this Spring has me excited. Thinking in a year or so I'll have 60 bottles that I'll have to hide at my brothers place. Then there is the Dornfelder from this Falls' harvest. Tasted to see if mlf seemed to run it's course, and it has, need to test in a few weeks. The aroma and flavor remind me of the Bordeaux blend, just fruitier at this point and a lighter body. I'm happy with it so far. The image below is of the Dornfelder, would make a great dye for a tie dye shirt. Intensely dark purple. Just have to decide on the oak flavor and intensity to use at this point.

Edit: The Sangiovese sample is to die for, this is so ready to drink. The oak is in the background, fruity like the Dornfelder but heavier like the Bordeaux blend. Very enjoyable at this point. Hope my brother has some more room for 30 more bottles...

Edit 2: Tried a sample of the Forza. Sangiovese x 3. Heavy body. Actually noted a noticeable dark (french roast) coffee flavor in the aftertaste. Very surprising as I didn't note that a month ago and this is still extremely young (started 7-24-15)


----------



## sour_grapes

I am drinking a Russian Imperial Stout by Sprecher Brewery called "Czar Brew." It is aged in oak Bourbon barrels, weighs in at a mighty 11.9% ABV, and is delicious.


----------



## Elmer

sour_grapes said:


> I am drinking a Russian Imperial Stout by Sprecher Brewery called "Czar Brew." It is aged in oak Bourbon barrels, weighs in at a mighty 11.9% ABV, and is delicious.




I am jealous, that sound great!


----------



## Steve_M

Oh that's good!

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Went out to dinner on Saturday night with our BFF's. Went to a local place up in Lost Almost called the Blue Window Bistro. Bout the only really good restaurant in town which is why we normally make the 30 min drive to Santa fe for a dinner out. No shortage of trendy high quality places there. Anyways I had the 4 Daughters Land and Cattle Co. Filet Mignon. An 8 oz. tenderloin wrapped in apple-wood smoked bacon, served with whipped potatoes and fresh seasonal vegetables and topped with béarnaise sauce. Very nicely done. 

SWMBO had their Southwest Chicken Chicken breast stuffed with roasted green chile, red bell pepper and chipotle cream cheese wrapped inside fillo, served with whipped potatoes, seasonal vegetables and a serrano cream sauce which was also to die for good.

For the table we picked a 2012 Justin Cabernet Sauvignon. Went very well and was actually from the "cellar selection" wine list but was reasonably priced. Very nice bottle of wine from the Paso Robles area.


----------



## Kraffty

Red Rock Red Blend. Normal cost is about $11.00 but Stater Brothers had them on sale at 40% off plus an additional $20.00 off when buying 6. At about $3.25 a bottle I was impressed. We went through a couple of bottles with Grilled London Broil Sat. night. I'll probably pick up another 12 or 18 bottles between now and Wed. when the sale ends.
Mike


----------



## geek

My daughter bought it.
With some salmon and veggies [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ColemanM

I almost bought that the other day. D'asti means sparkling right?


----------



## Boatboy24

The leftover 1/3 bottle from this morning's Super Tuscan bottling. At almost a year old, it is good. But my experience with this kit tells me another 6-12 months will make it great. I almost pulled the trigger on a CC Showcase Chateau du Pays today, but I read that RJS is discontinuing the WS line. So I'm thinking I may need to buy one last Super Tuscan.


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> I read that RJS is discontinuing the WS line. So I'm thinking I may need to buy one last Super Tuscan.



 what?? That's one of my favorite go to lines!


----------



## geek

ColemanM said:


> I almost bought that the other day. D'asti means sparkling right?




This one was indeed espumante (sparkling).


----------



## roger80465

Boatboy24 said:


> ... but I read that RJS is discontinuing the WS line. So I'm thinking I may need to buy one last Super Tuscan.



SAY IT ISN'T SO! I thought I heard En Premeur was being woven into the WS line with some of the more popular EP products becoming WS. I certainly hope the WS stays put. I would hate to lose that product.


----------



## roger80465

vernsgal said:


> what?? That's one of my favorite go to lines!



I just spoke to Joseph at FVW and he has not heard any rumors that WS is going away. It is one of their top sellers. So I just sent an email to RJS and hope to receive a response soon and will pass along anything I can get from them. This has me really bummed at the mere thought. Hopefully it is just a rumor and we can stomp that sucker flat very soon.


----------



## Boatboy24

roger80465 said:


> I just spoke to Joseph at FVW and he has not heard any rumors that WS is going away. It is one of their top sellers. So I just sent an email to RJS and hope to receive a response soon and will pass along anything I can get from them. This has me really bummed at the mere thought. Hopefully it is just a rumor and we can stomp that sucker flat very soon.



Weird. See post #3:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51620


----------



## roger80465

Boatboy24 said:


> Weird. See post #3:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51620



Makes me wonder if the lines were reversed, EP being incorporated into WS. That is what I had heard and that, to me, makes more sense. I am pretty sure WS accounts for a far larger percentage of their sales than EP, if nothing else, because of the number of products. If they are paying attention to the forums like this one, the have to know just how impressed most members are of the line. Just seems like brand suicide to me. Hopefully, RJS responds to my email and we can get clarification. Time will tell.


----------



## wineforfun

Boatboy24 said:


> but I read that RJS is discontinuing the WS line. So I'm thinking I may need to buy one last Super Tuscan.



Just received my RJS WS Australian Cab from FVW. Was talking with George and he said the same thing. They are folding some of the "flavors" into the En Primeur line but discontinuing the WS line.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 En Primeur Amarone. At just about 2.5 years old, it is good, but still improving. Rather enjoyable though. I'm convinced that this line, like the Meglioli, needs substantial time to come around.


----------



## geek

Getting very good...accompanied with pork chops, rice, veggies and other "amenities" [emoji39]
This was recommended by @ColemanM if I remember.


----------



## ibglowin

Special dinner tonight with friends and Inlaws....... LOL Yes, that is a signed Mag!


----------



## tonyt

Aperol Spritz. 3 parts Proseco, 2 parts Aperol, 1 part Soda Water. This was an extremely popular cocktail in Milan.


----------



## tonyt

Forgot the picture


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ceeaton

Jim, so served on the rocks? What proof is it? Does it taste like rum or the fruits that are added?


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Chilean Viognier.


----------



## heatherd

The winemaker's portion of my Maryland Seyval Blanc. Fruity and yummy!


----------



## roger80465

roger80465 said:


> Makes me wonder if the lines were reversed, EP being incorporated into WS. That is what I had heard and that, to me, makes more sense. I am pretty sure WS accounts for a far larger percentage of their sales than EP, if nothing else, because of the number of products. If they are paying attention to the forums like this one, the have to know just how impressed most members are of the line. Just seems like brand suicide to me. Hopefully, RJS responds to my email and we can get clarification. Time will tell.



Just received the following email from RJS:

Hello Roger.

The Winery Series are not discontinued we are still making them.

Gayle Huff
National Customer Service
RJS Craft winemaking A division of Constellation Brands Canada Inc
1825 Boundary RD Vancouver,BC V5M 3Y7 
Office 604-451-9511 Ext 6054
Toll Free 1-800-663-0954
www.rjscraftwinemaking.com
cid[email protected]

Answer the question? Don't know. Seems to address the 'now' but not much beyond that. Guess we'll see.


----------



## geek

I spoke to that lady the other day after she sent me a reply about a different inquiry and honestly she didn't seem to know what she was talking about [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## roger80465

geek said:


> I spoke to that lady the other day after she sent me a reply about a different inquiry and honestly she didn't seem to know what she was talking about [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]



The response just seemed a little narrow to me.


----------



## geek

roger80465 said:


> The response just seemed a little narrow to me.




Yeah, here's one response to a question about a kit, I wanted to know if it came with fpack or not:

"The sweetness of the Wine is Dry, but can be altered to be off- dry let it ferment longer and the Sg
Too go down lower."

I don't know but.... [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Jim, so served on the rocks? What proof is it? Does it taste like rum or the fruits that are added?



Pango is a 70-proof Haitian fruit flavored rhum made by Rhum Barbancourt from sugar cane juice. The flavor is unique and wonderful. It can be bought very cheaply. Even with shipping from the supplier, I have less than $15 per bottle in these. 

See: http://www.barbancourt.net

It is great straight on the rocks or with 7-Up as a mixer. I particularly like it mixed with Vernor's Ginger Ale. If I have unlimited access, I would do nothing but drink it all day, so it is good I have to pay for it.


----------



## ibglowin

The 2013 Winexpert Pacific Quartet goes exceptionally well with homemade guacamole. 

That is all.........


----------



## woodlan

In my glass tonight.
year old dragon blood port..
wife might leave me another glass..
I hope


----------



## sour_grapes

My WE SE Viognier. I started drinking this one at 6 mos., and it was just fine. It is now 13 mos., and it is VERY fine!


----------



## ibglowin

Having some of the leftover Chipotle Short Ribs from the weekend tonight for dinner . 

Have not opened one of my 2012 Machete blends for 3-4 months. This is ~ 75% Cab Sauv, 5% Zin, 10% Syrah, 10% Petit Sirah. OMG has this thing settled down and now drinking as sharp as the name implies. Lots of dark fruits, really nice oak. Tannins are settling down and softening nicely. This will go out to 2020 easily if any bottles last that long!


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Chilean Carmenere.


----------



## Brian55

WE LE Washington Cab/Merlot. Seems quite nice at 18 months, but I've got some sinus issues at the moment so it's hard to make a proper assessment.


----------



## Steve_M

Put in 16 hours at work today!


----------



## jswordy

Well, I am cheating, it's not in my glass tonight but it will be tomorrow night. Tomorrow night, we will be at a BnB on a thoroughbred horse farm near Lexington, Ky. I am taking this along.





Some folks had the audacity to open a winery in late September on the Lynchburg Square, in the shadow of Jack Daniel's, and they have been doing a booming biz since! Of course, all the wines are young and there is nothing quality wise that our members can't duplicate - which I reckon is why the stuff is flying off the shelves. Their reds are best and also they have a muscadine that is very nice. but they have the full gamut, from a Chardonnay onward.

If you're out Lynchburg way, stop by and hand 'em $5. They'll let you have 5 tastings for that, and you get to keep the Lynchburg Winery glass. Cheers!


----------



## geek

Australian Riesling Traminer, off dry.
It's yummy...!!


----------



## geek

With salmon and asparagus.


----------



## ffemt128

2014 D&O Wine Cellars Noble Muscadine. Very nice..


----------



## JohnT

My recently bottled super cab.... yummmmmmmy


----------



## Boatboy24

2009 Yalumba Shiraz Viognier. Good stuff!


----------



## ceeaton

Was hoping for some August 2015 WE SE Sangiovese, but I actually needed it all to fill the last 375 ml bottle. So I had to settle for a 2013 Bolla Sangiovese. I really like cleaning and reusing their 1.5 L bottles.


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty good juice......


----------



## Boatboy24

Blueberry Port.


----------



## Steve_M

Had to work this afternoon for a "couple" of hours which turned into 7 long ones. 
So I'm relaxing now!

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

Had a very young 375ml bottle of Forza. Had taken one with me when I went for a visit to my brother's house. along with some samples for my Berringer white zin only SIL. 

I ran out of the glassful of Sangiovese I had taken and he had no other red wine in the house (I'm working on him slowly), except the mini forza I had taken over so he could give it to @jgmann next week. Sorry Jim, it was really drinkable after it decanted for 30 minutes in the cool evening air.

I have three more shots to get one to my brother, we'll see how it goes. If I knock those off I might actually have to bottle the whole batch.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> I ran out of the glassful of Sangiovese I had taken and he had no other red wine in the house (I'm working on him slowly), except the mini forza I had taken over so he could give it to @jgmann next week. Sorry Jim, it was really drinkable after it decanted for 30 minutes in the cool evening




No worries. I'll get there.


----------



## cmason1957

Happy 5th Anniversary to my wife and I. We found a great bottle of wine for the occasion. Chatus is the grape, one of only 2400. Only grown at one Vineyard in France. Didn't cost an arm and a leg either. The glasses are hand blown at a glass place in New Haven, MO. And we watched them being made. That is St. Louis Blues color.


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy Anniversary!

Those glasses are gorgeous.


----------



## Elmer

Tasty!


----------



## sour_grapes

CC Showcase Yakima Cab-Shiraz. It's now 20 mos. old. Fairly nice wine. Little KT, smooth, fruit forward.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

cmason1957 said:


> Happy 5th Anniversary to my wife and I. We found a great bottle of wine for the occasion. Chatus is the grape, one of only 2400. Only grown at one Vineyard in France. Didn't cost an arm and a leg either. The glasses are hand blown at a glass place in New Haven, MO. And we watched them being made. That is St. Louis Blues color.





Congratulations on your Anniversary !! 

You are both very lucky to have each other ! 

It was truly a great pleasure meeting you both as we went down on vacation in Missouri.


----------



## cmason1957

vacuumpumpman said:


> Congratulations on your Anniversary !!
> 
> You are both very lucky to have each other !
> 
> It was truly a great pleasure meeting you both as we went down on vacation in Missouri.



Thanks, Steve. We hope to make it up to Chicago area sometime. I need a vacation and why not go somewhere cold and windy???


----------



## vacuumpumpman

cmason1957 said:


> Thanks, Steve. We hope to make it up to Chicago area sometime. I need a vacation and why not go somewhere cold and windy???



You are always Welcomed !!


----------



## Boatboy24

Haven't been to South Africa in a good, long time.


----------



## ceeaton

Six month old Diablo Rojo that I had added fermentables to. Had a neighbor over who wants to start making wine (his Dad has a bunch of grape vines, Concord I think), so we did a semi around the world sampling. I think the Merlot based Bordeaux was his favorite.

I found that the Diablo Rojo has really done well the last month or so. Really tasted like a different wine compared to my September samplings. High alcohol is getting really integrated into the flavor profile and not the first thing you taste. Will definitely finish this bottle off tonight. 

Hope wlalm,sd 0poialdjt.e.ms,te....zzzzz....zzzzz


----------



## ChateauRogue

*F-Pak Fizz*

Our son Anton is a budding mixologist at the Dillinger Room in New Brunswick while attending college and wanted to show off his skills while home for the holidays. He needed grape juice but all I had was an f-pak. Here goes, it was fruity and creamy and delicious!

F-Pak Fizz

1.5 oz Dark Rum
1.5 oz lemon juice
0.5 oz F-pak
1 egg white

pour all ingredients in shaker with ice. Shake vigorously. Strain into martini glass.


----------



## Elmer

Homebrew & blackvelvet chaser


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> Homebrew & blackvelvet chaser



Best. Shot glass. Ever.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> What wine is everyone pairing with the turkey and stuffing today?



Thanks to richmke, I remembered that my WE LE Oregon Pinot was coming of age (18 mos.). We had chicken, not turkey, so it seemed a good pairing. It was pretty danged good. Light but not thin, flavorful, seemed Burgundian (as expected for an Oregon Pinot).


----------



## ibglowin

In San Antonio spending time with my folks who are getting up in years these days. Had a fantastic Thanksgiving dinner with all the trimmings. I raided the cellar and brought wine for my siblings to take home as well as some great bottles to go with dinner. Had a 2012 EFESTE Evergreen Riesling, a 2010 Sea Smoke "Southing" California Pinot Noir as well as a 2010 Evening Land Seven Springs Willamette Valley, OR Pinot Noir. All 3 bottles were fantastic and disappeared over the afternoon.

It was great to spend time with family!


----------



## ffemt128

Bird Dog Peach Whiskey


----------



## Merrywine

2015 Duboeuf Beaujolais Nouveau which I enjoyed with grilled lamb chops and sautéed cauliflower and brussels sprouts.


----------



## Boatboy24

A little sweet, medium body, but not bad.


----------



## ceeaton

A sample of my Dornfelder batch from this September. Only been on the oak for 10 days or so, but it is already complementing the flavor. There is a lot of dark fruit but an almost herbaceous twang in the aftertaste that the oak is muting (or possibly age is too). 

It is extremely smooth (went through MLF) and I'm thinking of possibly adding a small amount of Tannin Complex to the three gallon carboy and leaving the five gallon one as is. I'm trying to use opportunities where I have a batch in two distinct carboys and tweaking a variable in one carboy and leaving the other as the control. Experience is the only way I'll ever learn. Just trying to speed up the process since I have such a sloth like mind at times.


----------



## sour_grapes

Some nights I just want a smooth, round, easy-drinking red. Tonight was one of those nights. Bogle Merlot fits the bill!


----------



## ibglowin

Thursday night and sometimes you just need a little bit of *The Devil You Know* to get the weekend started....... ::


----------



## ceeaton

I think I'm going to eventually regret all of the things I've had in my glass today, probably tomorrow morning when I go for my walk, or as I'm snoozing during the pastor's sermon...here is a rundown:
Several glasses (22 oz) of Yorkshire Ale on tap (now 10 months old I think), wonderful malt and laid back hops; Two glasses of a Serviceberry mead that a work buddy of mine graciously gave to me; One large glass of Nobel Vines 337 Cab Sauv; 1/2 bottle (so far) of a Chilean Pinot Grigio (thanks JohnT, the acidity is very well balanced with the flavor, just wish I had hidden more). Not sure what is next, probably should be in bed at this point, but it's not even 7 pm.


----------



## ffemt128

My own 2014 Bronze Scuppernong...


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night was 2013 Ghost Pines Cab.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Last night was 2013 Ghost Pines Cab.



Love that stuff!

The wife and I killed off a bottle of H3 Cab, and then made a dent in a CC Rosso Fortissimo.


----------



## ibglowin

It was a Funky kind of evening yesterday.


----------



## ffemt128

Docter Kavic's Blaufrankish...after a D&O Reisling and Pinot Gris. I saved the best for last..


----------



## Thig

Watching the Frank Sinatra special, so a little Jim Beam BIB. Sorry, wine just wouldn't work.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thig, watching the same thing flipping back and forth with the steeler game.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thig said:


> Watching the Frank Sinatra special, so a little Jim Beam BIB. Sorry, wine just wouldn't work.



Never knew Seth McFarlane had such an amazing voice. Wow!


----------



## Elmer

Manhattan


----------



## ibglowin

He is extremely talented. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Never knew Seth McFarlane had such an amazing voice. Wow!


----------



## ibglowin

Go big or go home. 2009 Gorman Evil Twin. 70% Syrah, 30% Cab Sauv. All from Red Mountain. 95pts WS. Amazing from first to last savored drop........


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Amador Petite Sirah.


----------



## barbiek

WE Chilean Merlot started sept 2014 bottled July 2015 ooh so good!


----------



## barbiek

Thig said:


> Watching the Frank Sinatra special, so a little Jim Beam BIB. Sorry, wine just wouldn't work.



Ya gotta do what ya gotta do lol


----------



## Elmer

Captain Lawrence golden delicious . Ale aged in apple brandy barrel 11%
A little hot for my taste


----------



## Boatboy24

A little Valpo with frozen pizza after basketball practice.


----------



## jgmann67

A WE Selection Aussie Chard. Charming.


----------



## ibglowin

Seems to have fallen over....... 



Boatboy24 said:


> A little Valpo with frozen pizza after basketball practice.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Seems to have fallen over.......



Or the photographer fell over.


----------



## Petti

It's young but it's delicious


----------



## Jc5066

WE Eclipse Old Vine Zinfandel for me. Still a tad young, but still delicious.


----------



## ibglowin

Made a Costco run today and got home too late for a real dinner so having some antipasto, havarti cheese and olives with fresh sourdough bread and this......


----------



## Steve_M

Starting with Sempre Vive lots of oak!


Steve


----------



## Steve_M

Oak and chewy on this one

Steve


----------



## geek

Moscato


----------



## Julie

Zinfindal pomegrante, 2012. For the life of me I can't figure out why I have not made another batch of this!!!!!!! One bottle left!


----------



## ibglowin

Costco Flatbread Pizza with added Costco Chanterelle mushrooms........ @boatboy24 

Paired really well with a bottle of my own Toscana de Roja Super Tuscan blend. Awesome sauce!


----------



## sour_grapes

Damn near everything.


----------



## Julie

This evening a 2012 Carlos/Bronze, semi sweet, great mouthfeel, flavor explodes in your mouth and just feels it up. Dam is this good and again only one more bottle left of this!


----------



## roger80465

Tonight it my first bottle of elderberry, made with concentrate from homewinery.com. Started in December, 2014 and bottled in April, 2015. In addition to the standard kit, I added 1 American medium stick and 1 oz French medium chips. 

This is my first non grape wine (other than a batch of dragon blood) so I wasn't sure what to expect. I'm really happy with the result of this. After back sweetening, I only ended up with a SG of .994 so it is still quite dry but I love the flavors. This is a terrific social wine and one that you can drink all night long without much chance of getting hammered. I like that. My notes say starting SG was only 1.080 so it is fairly low alcohol. I'll definitely do this again.


----------



## Steve_M

On Sunday we had girlfriends parents over for dinner, her dad was part of our first wine making last year. So I opened a bottle of our Cabernet, he along with my girlfriend and her mom enjoyed it. It is now 14 months old and just in the past 3 months I have seen such an improvement in it.
I only have 7 bottles left, so I need to squirrel some of this away for another 6 - 12 months.

Steve


----------



## geek

WE Eclipse Riesling.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pretty nice low cost Merlot.


----------



## ibglowin

Again the photographer seems to have fallen over from too much wine!


----------



## ibglowin

2011 LR Cellar Craft Marsanne-Roussanne-Viognier blend. Thats right 2011!!!!!! Still awesome for a white wine and went fabulous with tonights dinner.


----------



## fuse

The perks of teaching music privately - tonight I m drinking a Chateau Pontet-Canet 2012 Pauillac! A Christmas gift from a talented student. And something I could not usually afford!


----------



## PhilDarby

Again the photographer seems to have fallen over from too much wine! 

Yer but hopefully its allowed on here ;-)

Im drinking a lovely home made red kinda similar to a merlot, which Ive bottled in an old calvet 2012 merlot bottle, which incidently I found enjoyable as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 LE Aussie Grenache Rose. This stuff is yummy.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 LE Aussie Grenache Rose. This stuff is yummy.



I have 1 liter remaining....


----------



## geek

Good stuff...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I have 1 liter remaining....



I thought I had a case stashed, but just went looking for it and no dice. Only two bottles on the rack, and one in the wine fridge. I should have made another batch this past spring. Hopefully, they'll offer it again and I can grab one this spring. It's a keeper!


----------



## ceeaton

Bottled 1/2 (5 gal) of my Chilean Bordeaux blend (Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec). Sampled some (hence it is currently in my glass) and think this will be starting to get really good around this time next year. It is drinkable now, better than any of my other reds, just needs more time. Plan on adding some finished tannins to the remaining 5 gallons that is bulk aging and bottling this spring.

Wouldn't have bottled yet but I needed the 5 gallon glass carboy for another project.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wasn't in my glass, but will be soon. I went to Total Wine last night. You've got to love H3 Cab for $10.37/bottle.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Wasn't in my glass, but will be soon. I went to Total Wine last night. You've got to love H3 Cab for $10.37/bottle.



can you share the link?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> can you share the link?



It was in the store. But here is the wine: 

http://www.totalwine.com/wine/red-w...st-h3-cabernet/p/104059750?s=201&igrules=true

And I was mistaken. It was only $10.27.


----------



## geek

Comes up for $14.99 on my page.
Thanks.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Bottled 1/2 (5 gal) of my Chilean Bordeaux blend (Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec). Sampled some (hence it is currently in my glass) and think this will be starting to get really good around this time next year. It is drinkable now, better than any of my other reds, just needs more time.




I can attest to that. This was very good. It has me contemplating a fresh juice and grape blend this fall.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> I can attest to that. This was very good. It has me contemplating a fresh juice and grape blend this fall.



Spring and Chilean grapes are in the air. You can practice on the Chilean stuff and apply what you learn to the fall harvest.

Bottled plenty of 375 ml's on the Bordeaux/Meritage blend. I'll send a bottle over at 12/18/24/30 months with my brother for you to sample along with me so we can track its progress and learn as we go. I'll do the same to the other half of the batch that I'm going to add the additional tannins to so we can compare and note any differences.


----------



## barbiek

My Pinot Gris from 10-2014 bottled 10-2015 did not filter. Tasting good although not real good it's still young! By next Christmas it will be great!
I seem to have the knack on getting things to stand sideways and after it being in the glass abou 30 minutes, it's b/w good and real good now lol


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Spring and Chilean grapes are in the air. You can practice on the Chilean stuff and apply what you learn to the fall harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottled plenty of 375 ml's on the Bordeaux/Meritage blend. I'll send a bottle over at 12/18/24/30 months with my brother for you to sample along with me so we can track its progress and learn as we go. I'll do the same to the other half of the batch that I'm going to add the additional tannins to so we can compare and note any differences.




Sounds like a plan.


----------



## jgmann67

For Christmas Eve dinner - a young RJS Australian Cabernet. Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoyed a little Amarone and amaretto last night. 

Been bringing one of these to my parents' place for the last 6 or 7 Christmases and will crack this one open when we get there this afternoon.


----------



## Julie

I don't know Barbiek, it looks upright to me


----------



## Julie

Oh and that looks really good!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Pretty nice Zin. A little hot @ 14.9%, but nice spice and well integrated fruit.


----------



## Daroowala

Samuel Robert Willamette Valley Pinot Noir 2011


----------



## ColemanM

W


My buddy brought over a nice amarone and I reciprocated the gesture with a nice Japanese whiskey.


----------



## Boatboy24

ColemanM said:


> WView attachment 26571
> View attachment 26572
> 
> ...with a nice Japanese whiskey.



I didn't know there was such a thing. 

(yes, I know they are doing great things over there, but I couldn't resist.)


----------



## barbiek

Julie said:


> I don't know Barbiek, it looks upright to me



With a lil help from the mod squad lol Thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## ceeaton

ColemanM said:


> WView attachment 26571
> View attachment 26572
> 
> My buddy brought over a nice amarone and I reciprocated the gesture with a nice Japanese whiskey.



How do you keep that whiskey in the glass at zero G's?


----------



## ibglowin

Had this with leftover standing rib roast tonight. Only 95pts WS. Not bad, not bad at all......... LOL


----------



## barbiek

It's carbing up pretty well and tasting pretty good too! ibglowin looks good! But where's the left overs? Lol


----------



## ColemanM

My 12-2014 old vine Zin port. It was a "top up" bottle, so not from the barrel, but the flavors have really come around in the last year. It taste more of a tawny port than a vintage, but pretty awesome for a first try. Next go round I'll add the brandy to the ferment before I press.


----------



## ericcif

RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan just over two years old now. I know it's been said many times here but what an outstanding kit!


----------



## geek

On vacation around FL.

Went to a Walmart in Cape Coral and found CHEAP wine for $2.98 a bottle.....temptation called so grabbed a couple to try tonight.

This is dirt cheap!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

I just opened a bottle of Bogle Essential Red Old Vine Blend. It is a blend of Old Vine Zinfandel, Syrah, Cabernet Sauvignon and Petite Sirah. It is pretty freakin' good, although, frankly, Gallo Hearty Burgundy from a jug would taste pretty good to me after the past few days!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I just opened a bottle of Bogle Essential Red Old Vine Blend.



I had a Bogle Pinot Noir the other day, and for the price it was very serviceable in my opinion. I must have liked it because I found the bottle in my bottle soaking bucket (oxyclean) and I didn't remember putting it in there.


----------



## geek

At Roy's house, drinking all kinds...[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## geek

[emoji485][emoji485][emoji485][emoji485][emoji485][emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

That looks just like my Mom's kitchen on Sunday when we had my families reunion. Quite a few bottles opened at any one time and no worries about the white ones warming up to much since they disappeared so fast. My older brother and I pretty much emptied a 1.5L Pinot Grigio in a short amount of time.

He liked it so much that he's thinking of getting back into wine making, that would be very cool indeed!


----------



## roger80465

sour_grapes said:


> I just opened a bottle of Bogle Essential Red Old Vine Blend. It is a blend of Old Vine Zinfandel, Syrah, Cabernet Sauvignon and Petite Sirah. It is pretty freakin' good, although, frankly, Gallo Hearty Burgundy from a jug would taste pretty good to me after the past few days!



I absolutely love Essential Red! One of my favorite commercial reds. In fact, I opened one last evening and will finish it tonight. (And maybe something else also. It's been a couple of THOSE days). Can't wait to get home!


----------



## ibglowin

2012 Beringer Knights Valley Cabernet. No where near as good as my last bottle of that wine (2009) Kinda harsh, oak seemed low quality. No bueno......


----------



## Daroowala

A nice red


----------



## Boatboy24

Sipping on some limoncello I made about 18 months ago. Man, has it smoothed out and gotten really nice.


----------



## wpt-me

A cherry made with Vintner Harvest, plus two cans Oregon dark sweet cherries. Yummy!!

BILL


----------



## StevenD55

Wine from my Valiants from 2013. Pretty smooth. But it needs something. Can't place it though.


----------



## geek

Drinking my Blueberry wine right now....very nice...salud [emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## ceeaton

Getting warmed up with a little Sauvingon Blanc Champagne. Hopefully fizzy white wine goes with Burgers and Dogs. If not it will be a liquid dinner tonight.


----------



## geek

Stew being "brewed", huge pot.
And some of my GSM wine left overs...


----------



## Boatboy24

Starting cocktail hour with a glass of Tommasi Pinot Grigio. Molto bene...


----------



## Elmer

Soo smooth
Soo good
Dangerous


----------



## bakervinyard

Wifey, I mean Santa brought me a bottle of Mark West Black Pinot Noir. Opened it just now. At 11.99 I get one to bring to my sister's house tomorrow night. My brother-in-law is a wine snob. I'll let you know how it goes over. he turns his nose up at most of my homemade wines. LOL, Bakervinyard


----------



## ceeaton

bakervinyard said:


> My brother-in-law is a wine snob. I'll let you know how it goes over. he turns his nose up at most of my homemade wines. LOL, Bakervinyard



He's worried they'll taste too good and ruin his palette for the rut gut he normally drinks.

After finishing the dregs from a VR Diablo Rojo bottle, moved onto a 375 of a Merlot blend, now heading back into a non-descript Cab Sauv before I'm flirtin' with disaster. Hopefully the Cab Sauv will slow me down a bit.


----------



## Daroowala

I would recommend the light horse cab, not the Evodia Grenache


----------



## ColemanM

Went around the "winery" tonight by myself. Pretty unimpressed. WE Tempranillo, oxidized. WE eclipse OVZin meh. WE GSM bleah. They all taste the same. Nothing mouth filling or enjoyable. My blackberry raspberry port is still too boozy. Man I could go for a nice cab right now!!


----------



## ceeaton

I feel your pain. 

I just ground the grain for an all grain Stout I'll make tomorrow. The wonderful dark grain aromas remind me of a nice red wine fermenting on the skins, in a different sort of way. 

I guess I'm fortunate that I make both beer and wine. While I'm waiting for my "meh" kits to age and become "yea" kits, I know the beer I will make tomorrow will be drinkable in two weeks, and wonderful in a month.


----------



## geek

Peach wine from Roy @FTC Wines.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 offering from Kenridge/Cellar Craft


----------



## Julie

2014 Diamond that we bottled this afternoon and I'm thinkin' I like it!!! Nice pineapple flavor not too sweet and a nice crispness to it.


----------



## geek

My very first Apple wine from Roy @FTC Wines
With pizza.


----------



## Boatboy24

Absolutely superb and a prime example that kits should not be consumed until 2+ years of age.


----------



## ibglowin

Had not popped a cork on this bad boy in 3-4 months. All I can say is WOW. Massive wine, oak is perfect, a nose you just want to dive in to. Tannins are still a little crunchy and need about 45mins to settle down and soften a bit. 

This will last 10 years at least. 75% Cab Sauv, 15% Zin, 10% Syrah. 

Definitely "The Heavyweight"!


----------



## sour_grapes

Some cheap brandy to "titrate" the excess of coffee I consumed while driving today!


----------



## olusteebus

No photos but I had a glass of Chardonnay made from home winery concentrate and it was pretty good. I will make more.


----------



## FTC Wines

Geek, glad you are enjoying the Peach And Apple Wine we gave you. But Apple Wine & Pizza? Pairing? We will have to try that paring. Of course we love Apple Wine as much as we love Pizza! We just Got ur text, but we are in the middle of Fl on St Johns River & there is NO cell service, so didn't get text till tonight. Will try your wines when we get home & post here on what's in your glass tonight. OK, tonight we had a Home Winery Elderberry, now just opened a Home Winery Cab. Rough day helping a 87 year old friend. Roy


----------



## FTC Wines

Olusteebus, glad you like the H W Chardonnay, been wanting to make that for a while. Need to do it! Did u do it to their directions? Roy


----------



## sour_grapes

A Leese-Fitch Zinfandel. My local indie grocery had it on sale for $7.99 a bottle, and you get another $1.50 back if you send in the rebate (although I acknowledge my batting average for rebates is likely south of the Mendoza line, which is NOT an Argentinian wine reference). Anyway, for $6.50 a bottle, you would be hard-pressed (no pun intended) to exceed this wine. Certainly fruit-forward, which is my preference, but lots of spice and earthy goodness lying below.


----------



## FTC Wines

We are drinking a Don Amado Cellars Cab - Merlot blend. Geek's wine that he gave us when he visited us over the Holidays. It is awesome, bold, great color, dry , Legs, very smooth, good flavors. Thanks again Varis. Would like to know what the blend % is. The label is distorted from being in a cooler & traveling from Conn to Fl. Roy. PS. It's got a punch to it. One glass and I can feel it. Very nice.


----------



## geek

FTC Wines said:


> We are drinking a Don Amado Cellars Cab - Merlot blend. Geek's wine that he gave us when he visited us over the Holidays. It is awesome, bold, great color, dry , Legs, very smooth, good flavors. Thanks again Varis. Would like to know what the blend % is. The label is distorted from being in a cooler & traveling from Conn to Fl. Roy. PS. It's got a punch to it. One glass and I can feel it. Very nice.




Thanks Roy, that Wine just keeps getting better..!!
ABV I think it is in the 14% or so.
I love it with a steak next to it [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## FTC Wines

Varis, we had your wine with Baked Ziti, made with Hot Italian sausage & heavy cheese. Awesome pairing! Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

Trader Joe's Amarone. Tony's NY Pizza delivery for dinner.


----------



## heatherd

2013 Super Tuscan, with pizza.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> 2013 Super Tuscan, with pizza.



Sounds like pizza is in the air in the mid-atlantic! 

Winery Series Super Tuscan?


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza, Stromboli and Bardolino, not in that order. Possible Forza tasting...


----------



## sdelli

Early bottle a few of 2014...


----------



## ibglowin

First week back after the long Holiday break this wine seemed fitting......


----------



## ceeaton

Cleaning some bottles, started a kit, moved a few wines around. Noticed I had a partial bottle leftover from racking a Chardonel the other week. Popped the cork and poured a small glass. Not too shabby for 3 1/2 months old. It still has a nice acidic zing even though it went through MLF. Just can't seem to pick out the oak. Used 43g of Am. light spirals and 1 oz Fr. Med toast chips for 5 3/4 gallons. Might have to bottle this one. I'm happy it still tastes pretty dry for finishing at .998. Going back for another glass full!


----------



## ibglowin

Lets play "Whats in my Glass" tonight! LOL

Been sitting on this for about 3 years now. It clocks in at 15.7% ABV! A really unique blend of Grenache, Syrah and Petit Sirah. I am SO making this wine out of some of my 2015 stuff. I have all 3 finishing up MLF.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 RJS limited release Monastrell Petite Verdot.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Sounds like pizza is in the air in the mid-atlantic!
> 
> Winery Series Super Tuscan?



Exactly right!


----------



## zalai

Salmon for dinner and Cheeky Monkey Three Dog White wine .


----------



## ColemanM

Topping bottle of my (wow) now December 2014 old vine Zin port. Coming in at about 21% with no burn. Great flavor and legs. Can't wait to thief the barrel. Been in there almost six months now. Still have two 750's for topping. Background is my newest hat from my recent trip I just got back from. All inclusive doesn't have 2014 OVZin port. Couldn't wait to get back home and really drink [emoji7]


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc. 1 year old and tasty! Time to get it in the rotation.


----------



## geek

Cellar craft Passport series 2015 Pinot Gris


----------



## ceeaton

Bought a bottle of Muscato. Another wine I have little experience with, couldn't even remember what it tasted like, just knew many were sweet. This one has a really nice overall flavor, and although sweeter than what I normally drink, it is quite pleasant and enjoyable. Went well with some spicy nachos I had for dinner.

Considering a kit purchase as I really don't have any sweet wines (a few off-dry bordering on semi-sweet) to offer guests. I imagine one kit would fill my need for many years to come. I could also buy some golden muscat grapes from my local source next fall. I am assuming that is what muscato wine is made from?


----------



## wood1954

Home made 2012 pear wine, a little sweet for me but still good after cutting firewood all afternoon


----------



## Elmer

Taking a break from mid day drinking


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Barolo, 27 months old. A very, very slight hint of kit taste and I might have overoaked a tad. Nice though. I should have added more tannin.


----------



## roger80465

Tonight, it is my 'Chianti Ripassa", a Vinifera Noble Chianti fermented on the gross lees of a CC Sterling Amarone. I added some raisins in the primary and a couple extra ounces of american heavy chips in the primary. It is quite yummy. Just reaching a year old now.


----------



## Boatboy24

roger80465 said:


> Tonight, it is my 'Chianti Ripassa", a Vinifera Noble Chianti fermented on the gross lees of a CC Sterling Amarone. I added some raisins in the primary and a couple extra ounces of american heavy chips in the primary. It is quite yummy. Just reaching a year old now.



That sounds pretty good!


----------



## Brian55

CC Showcase Amarone at 24 months


----------



## roger80465

Boatboy24 said:


> That sounds pretty good!



I have done this on several occasions. I have also made a GCI Barolo on the gross lees of a CC Showcase Amarone. It is terrific! May have been better with a bit more tannin but it is quite nice as it is. This is a winner of a tweak, in my opinion.


----------



## geek

roger80465 said:


> Tonight, it is my 'Chianti Ripassa", a Vinifera Noble Chianti fermented on the gross lees of a CC Sterling Amarone. I added some raisins in the primary and a couple extra ounces of american heavy chips in the primary. It is quite yummy. Just reaching a year old now.




And a cheap kit too...!!


----------



## Boatboy24

My 2nd to last bottle of 2013 Kenridge LR California Grand Red. So sad its almost gone. So good...


----------



## ColemanM

A 2013 petite sirah. Considering I have some in the basement undergoing MLF I thought I'd hunt one out at the store. Big. Bold. Chewy. Cloyingly drying. Heavily oaked. Not many discerning flavors besides oak. 15%. Longest finish I have ever experienced. I still feel it scratching my throat 20 minutes later. Need. Water. One glass is all I can handle. Not my cup of tea. Mine tastes better [emoji12]


----------



## ibglowin

Recent openings, all amazing. Not a dud in the bunch. Gorman Zachary's Ladder was the best, Lauren Ashton Cuvee Arlette 2nd, Saviah Cellars GSM was 3rd. Awesome sauce!


----------



## geek

Luna Bianca started last month.
I am really liking it !!


----------



## ibglowin

Opened a bottle of 2012 Nine Hats Red Blend from Long Shadows winery. This is the best $19 bottle of wine you will ever have. It can be laid down for 5 years easily. Paired really well with a Prime cut of Rib Eye last night. The Long Shadows Story is here.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Luna Bianca started last month.
> I am really liking it !!



Wait, what!!?? Started last month? Is it still fermenting?


----------



## Boatboy24

Pretty decent Zin to go with some BBQ chicken.


----------



## ceeaton

Just bottled my Forza and eeked out a glass.


----------



## ColemanM

Late 2013 WE carmenere. It's taken this long to lose the kit taste. Still not a very good wine, but better than before.


----------



## cmason1957

It is cold down here in Missouri tonight, about 20. So wife and I are having some two year old blackberry port. Nice thick, wonderful color and flavor. Taste sticks to your tongue and throat for a good long time.

(yes edited to remove horrid auto correct)


----------



## ceeaton

cmason1957 said:


> So *wide* and I are having some two year old blackberry port.



I'd get slapped around something silly if I gave my wife that nickname!


----------



## freqflyer

Jc5066 said:


> WE Eclipse Old Vine Zinfandel for me. Still a tad young, but still delicious.



I have some of this getting close to a year old. It's good stuff.


----------



## cmason1957

ceeaton said:


> I'd get slapped around something silly if I gave my wife that nickname!



Good thing she doesn't read this forum. I would blame it on that port, that is for sure.


----------



## ceeaton

Sometimes spell check is not a good thing. I now check my texts closely before hitting send as I called my wife, albeit an almost Freudian slip, a disparaging name once. Still haven't heard then end of that one.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Sometimes spell check is not a good thing. I now check my texts closely before hitting send as I called my wife, albeit an almost Freudian slip, a disparaging name once. Still haven't heard then end of that one.



But alas, spell check is also a wonderful scapegoat when one uses a disparaging word and feels remorse later. Not that I know anything about stuff like that.............................


----------



## JimmyT

And sometimes auto correct gives me some laughs at what it comes up with. And using Siri on an iphone to send a text can have you scratching your head as to how it could come up with what it does sometimes.


----------



## ColemanM

2-23-2013 WE Lodi 11 ranch Cabernet. Still not that great of a wine. Done with kits unless I have fresh grape skins. Lacking in body, aroma and flavor. Too bad too. I really wanted this to succeed. Great color though.


----------



## Brian55

ColemanM said:


> 2-23-2013 WE Lodi 11 ranch Cabernet. Still not that great of a wine. Done with kits unless I have fresh grape skins. Lacking in body, aroma and flavor. Too bad too. I really wanted this to succeed. Great color though. View attachment 26946



Not sure what you did to your kit, but we're on our third round of the Eclipse Cab. and it's fared comparable or better (tested in blind tastings among fellow wine snobs) than commercial wines in the under $20 range.


----------



## Amanda660

Scuppernong - it has only been a year but I couldn't wait to try it! It needs another year to build the relationship but I'm not disappointed


----------



## Boatboy24

H3 Cabernet.


----------



## ceeaton

Started with a few Stout drafts then on to a 2013 Cline Zinfandel.


----------



## japaisley1

I sadly have a glass of Jackson Triggs Dry White. I love dry, just wish I made it. I am so anxious to get this whole wine making thing moving along.. I am just starting to make my own and I love it so much already. This forum helps too... you guys rock!??  I will never have any shortage of wine soon
I have a feeling this is an addictive hobby-but so many positive things. It is fun, exciting(especially when your first batch starts fermenting), and also helps me learn patience... Lots of waiting and amazing rewards... 
So much to learn!
Why did I not start this years ago? Lol


----------



## ColemanM

12-2014 frozen Cabernet grapes(from 2012). Pulled a glass out of the barrel. Still needs more oak. More tannin. More barrel time (only been in for 3 months). Raspberry and fresh. Better than the Lodi ranch in every way except balance. Kits do get that right, but I can't smell anything with them. 

Will revisit the barrel in March.


----------



## ColemanM

Japaisley1, one day you will be looking at a bottle you made and exclaim,"oh wow, this is three years old" I can't believe it's been just over three years since I began making wine. Hope you find your patience. Good luck.


----------



## ceeaton

Where did you get the frozen must, WineGrapes Direct?


----------



## geek

WE Australian Riesling Traminer, brought mine at a restaurant.


----------



## ColemanM

Yes winegrapesdirect. This one fermented dry. My cab/Merlot didn't.


----------



## japaisley1

ColemanM said:


> Japaisley1, one day you will be looking at a bottle you made and exclaim,"oh wow, this is three years old" I can't believe it's been just over three years since I began making wine. Hope you find your patience. Good luck.



Thank you, I hope you are right on with both of those comments!!


----------



## ffemt128

2014 Lake Erie region Reisling


----------



## Hokapsig

Our own 2014 Diamond. Wife gives it 2 thumbs up....


----------



## ceeaton

Break time. Bought something lighter so I could still lift a shovel and realize what it was used for later this afternoon.


----------



## CGish

ceeaton said:


> Break time. Bought something lighter so I could still lift a shovel and realize what it was used for later this afternoon.



Careful, that water will freeze out in the cold!


----------



## Julie

In the fall of 2014, I had bought niagara, eldelweiss and some other juices from walkers. I ended up with a 1/2 gallon of niagara and 1/2 eldelweiss extra so I blended them. I opened a bottle this evening. Very nice, you get that edelweiss taste immediately and finishes with niagara. I'm thinking I need to make a 6 gallon batch of this come fall.


----------



## ceeaton

CGish said:


> Careful, that water will freeze out in the cold!



Not if I drink it fast enough!


----------



## Boatboy24

2008 Tenuta del Portale Aglianico del Vulture Riserva. Cork broke in half and turned to dust when I was opening, but the wine appears to be unscathed. Thank goodness. It's a good one that I've come to really like.


----------



## ceeaton

Selection Viognier that I made in April 2015. Totally different wine from when I last tasted it. Same nose (very fragrant) but the actual taste is so smooth. This will be a go to white for me this spring/summer.


----------



## ibglowin

Never in my wildest dreams did I think I would ever make a wine this fantastic. Down to 4 bottles now. My 2011 rendition of "Dead Horse" Bordeaux blend. ~85% Cab Sauv, 10% Merlot and 5% Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. This was supposed to be the "warm up wine" with last nights fantastic (braised short rib) dinner. I brought out a bottle of 2007 BV "Georges de Latour" for the main event. Not a cheap wine by any means. The "Caballo Muerte" blew it away. Drinking beautifully at the moment. Very happy to say the least!


----------



## geek

Those Cab/Merlot combos seem to always be a winner.


----------



## ceeaton

A glass of Sangiovese, still too young but the bottle was opened last night, so I'm not going to let it go to waste. Already had a shower and I'm sure this glass will put me under by 8 pm. Have to get up at the crack of dawn so I can hitch a ride with my wife.

I am sooooo tired.


----------



## jgmann67

A 2011 The Prisoner. Love a big red wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Harford Vineyard's Traminette.


----------



## geek

CC showcase Argentina Malbec.


----------



## ffemt128

2014 Fredonia. The 2015 juice looks so much deeper in color and is much more aromatic than this. I think I'll be very happy with my source for juices this year.


----------



## sour_grapes

CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo. Okay wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 juice bucket Valpolicella.


----------



## Bubba1

My own Montipulciano from juice pails


----------



## Johnd

An awesome Wine from our Napa trip this year, Padrone from Signorello Estates, it's a big boy!!!!


----------



## vernsgal

A Cab. I bottled in 2014


----------



## ColemanM

Why do we rarely comment on what's in our glass? I'd like to hear tasting notes and if you enjoyed it. I love some of the wines you all are enjoying. I, on the other hand, am not really enjoying a 4-2014 Nero D'avola WE. It was still gassy, which was my fault. Head space eliminator and a brew belt has helped my cause greatly. Not really a fan of vadai oak (sorry). Once the bottle was rested in a hot bath and used a bottle pump to degas, it has improved some but still not that great. If I were to make this again I'd under reconstitute by about a liter, add tannin and less oak. Sorry for the long winded response.


----------



## vernsgal

I did a Nero D' Avola as well. Mine from RJS's RQ selection.Just opened this one for tonight. It's aged 14 months and starting to taste as I had hoped. When I tried it a few months back it tasted weeker than I wanted. Today it feels more in the mouth (heavier?) and the tannins are smoother.It definitely now has come to what was aimed for. I orinally thought when I had 1st tasted, that it needed more oak. Now I don't think I would change anything.
Maybe if you give yours more time it might come around.


----------



## sour_grapes

CC Showcase Yakima Cab-Shiraz. 22 mos. old. Quite tasty, actually. Raspberries are the predominant note. Nicely balanced. A bit thin (as essentially all my kits are).


----------



## geek

Hey Paul, @sour_grapes

How's that CC Showcase Argentina Malbec coming along, the one both of us purchased from that place?
Mine is not bad but a bit tannic maybe...VERY DRY.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Hey Paul, @sour_grapes
> 
> How's that CC Showcase Argentina Malbec coming along, the one both of us purchased from that place?
> Mine is not bad but a bit tannic maybe...VERY DRY.



Thanks for asking. Sadly, 116 days to go until my first bottle!


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Chilean juice bucket Viognier. Really nice.


----------



## ceeaton

Having a sample of @jgmann67 's Stags Leap Merlot. Very impressed with such a young red wine. I can see why he's having trouble keeping his mits off of it. I'd guess I might have to suggest he gives me two cases to keep in my wine sanctuary. I'll watch and check on it very closely, maybe even daily.


----------



## wpt-me

Cherry wine started 7/10/15. Drinking leftovers from bottling yesterday.
Not to bad !!

Bill


----------



## Julie

February 2024 Elderberry, wow, I think I out did myself on this one. Nice flavor and great mouthfeel. I'm thinking I should just drink the whole bottle tonight!


----------



## roger80465

Julie said:


> February 2024 Elderberry, !



2024 eh! The force is strong with this one!


----------



## Johnd

Just about to polish off a bottle of Forman 2006 Cab, awesome!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Finished off a bottle of my CC Showcase Cab-Shiraz, then killed a bottle of Menage a Trois Red that a friend brought over. Very nice, all.


----------



## Brian55

sour_grapes said:


> Finished off a bottle of my CC Showcase Cab-Shiraz, then killed a bottle of Menage a Trois Red that a friend brought over. Very nice, all.



Was considering a bottle of CC Showcase Cab-Shiraz for this evening, but opted for a WE LE Shiraz-Cab instead. Both are really nice at this point (both at about 2 years old)


----------



## vernsgal

Julie said:


> February 2024 Elderberry, wow, I think I out did myself on this one. Nice flavor and great mouthfeel. I'm thinking I should just drink the whole bottle tonight!



2014 I'm assuming! I love elderberry. I add it to a lot of my wines. Envious!

Tonight it"s one of my favorites to date. Added 2 tsp of tannin in secondary.Aged since Nov.2014


----------



## Julie

Sangiovese! Kim now I'm thinking I need to open a bottle of that this evening. I made a batch in 2014 but I haven't opened a bottle of it yet.


----------



## Boatboy24

Brian55 said:


> Was considering a bottle of CC Showcase Cab-Shiraz for this evening, but opted for a WE LE Shiraz-Cab instead. Both are really nice at this point (both at about 2 years old)



Is that the South African? I started mine in June of 2014 and bottled in Feb 2015. I've had a few bottles, but haven't fully thrown it into the rotation yet. Maybe I should try another tonight. Still a little shy of the 2 year mark, but my notes indicate it was very 'mature for its age' in early tastings.


----------



## Brian55

Boatboy24 said:


> Is that the South African? I started mine in June of 2014 and bottled in Feb 2015. I've had a few bottles, but haven't fully thrown it into the rotation yet. Maybe I should try another tonight. Still a little shy of the 2 year mark, but my notes indicate it was very 'mature for its age' in early tastings.



Correct, it is the South African. We've had them in rotation since they hit 18 months. Need to take them out of rotation for a bit, or we won't have any left at three years.


----------



## Boatboy24

Brian55 said:


> Correct, it is the South African. We've had them in rotation since they hit 18 months. Need to take them out of rotation for a bit, or we won't have any left at three years.



Just ran it through the Vinturi and let it sit in the decanter for about 20 min. 

Nose: Like most red kits, almost nonexistent. 

Taste: Dark cherry, oak, vanilla, well balanced acid.

It is good, but definitely needs another 6-12 months. Its gonna be a winner though.


----------



## ceeaton

Stout on tap. Nice to not have to stop for beer and wine on the way home, those places are always nutty on a Friday afternoon.

Really nice black malt background, some residual sweetness to balance that and the hop bitterness out. Very easy to drink but a little heavier in the tummy than a nice glass of red wine, which will be coming shortly.


----------



## Steve_M

Opened Montemercurio Toscana 2010 fermented on wild yeast?

On deck Graffigna Reserve pairing with 

And Nutella. 
Dinner was lamb shawarma and oysters.Drunken Chef

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Stout on tap. Nice to not have to stop for beer and wine on the way home, those places are always nutty on a Friday afternoon.
> 
> Really nice black malt background, some residual sweetness to balance that and the hop bitterness out. Very easy to drink but a little heavier in the tummy than a nice glass of red wine, which will be coming shortly.



You have that on CO2 or Nitrogen?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> You have that on CO2 or Nitrogen?



CO2. Still really smooth. Some day when I retire and have lot's of money I'll invest in an NO2 system since Stouts are my second favorite beer. A nice young Bitter made with a ton of kettle hops is my favorite, and the reason I purchased the draft system almost 20 years ago.


----------



## geek

Eclipse Riesling


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, that looks really good!

Bought a Nebbiolo to try out. Have been thinking about the Eclipse kit and wanted to give the grape a taste test. This one has been rated pretty well in the past, so I took a chance and purchased a bottle. I think the tab at the store said either 90 or 91 WS points, not that you can ever depend on that.

It has a nose of sour cherries and alcohol, not much else. My sense of smell might still be messed up from my bathroom cleaning fiasco yesterday. The taste is like a good Chianti, cherries, cherries and more sour cherries. Some darker fruits are lurking in the finish. Not too much oak and very smooth. Finish is very dry and the tannins are soft and don't over assert themselves.

Very enjoyable with our pasta dinner tonight. Complemented the flavors, didn't overpower the food or get overpowered by the food. Guess I could try and spend more than $25 on a bottle, but if the Eclipse kit would come out like this, I'd be happy. If I want something in my face I could make a Shiraz or Syrah. Overall I am really enjoying this wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sampling my 2013 Petite Sirah. My first wine from grapes, it is a little high in acid (from taste at least - I haven't tested it in a long time). I'm going to blend a little of this with my 2014 Amador Zinfandel. Bench trials are very positive and I'm excited to see what the combo brings in the coming months.


----------



## ibglowin

A 2009 Nine Hats with Grilled Rib Eye and Mac-n-Cheese. LOL Good on all fronts!


----------



## Johnd

Not really sure what I'm drinking..... Found a bottle in the back of the wine cellar with no label. It's full bodied, nicely integrated fruit, little less oak than I'd like, no kit taste at all. Must've run out of labels or had too many glasses while bottling. What the heck, tastes good to me!!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Sampling my 2013 Petite Sirah. My first wine from grapes, it is a little high in acid (from taste at least - I haven't tested it in a long time). I'm going to blend a little of this with my 2014 Amador Zinfandel. Bench trials are very positive and I'm excited to see what the combo brings in the coming months.



That may be the right candidate for blending with my high PH Petite Syrah.....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That may be the right candidate for blending with my high PH Petite Syrah.....



I'll have to measure again. My log says the pH was 3.8 at crush, and 3.56 at bottling. But that was with my pHep 5 meter, with which I have a love-hate relationship. Or, maybe my taste buds were a little off yesterday. I've been drinking a lot of Zinfandel of late (for compares as I'm doing my final prep to bottle the 2014), so maybe the little tasters have been skewed.


----------



## geek

Off topic.........I was thinking not to make any wine this spring (maybe moving plans this year....not sure yet), but then was wondering about a small batch of Zinfandel to do a bit of blending with this PS, we'll see....


----------



## FTC Wines

Tonight we had a Don Amado Dry Chardonnay by Varis/Geek, excellent! He gave this bottle when he visited us during the holidays. Paired with home made Turkey Pot Pie. Roy &Dawn ps the label came off some where on the 1200 mi road trip!


----------



## geek

FTC Wines said:


> Tonight we had a Don Amado Dry Chardonnay by Varis/Geek, excellent! He gave this bottle when he visited us during the holidays. Paired with home made Turkey Pot Pie. Roy &Dawn ps the label came off some where on the 1200 mi road trip!




Thanks Roy, glad you really liked it.


----------



## geek

Gewurztraminer


----------



## jswordy

Just the patina on the bottle lets you know this one has been in the cellar awhile. 2013 vintage, bottled and stacked in early 2014. Should go good with grilled mozzarella cheese sandwiches tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

The oldest bottle of wine in my house is NO MORE! I am drinking a 2005 Ravenswood Vintner's Blend Cab Sauv. This is about the last of my experiment on aging cheap wine. This was about an $8 bottle of wine when I bought it approx. 8 years ago. It has held up okay, although it is clearly past its prime. Upon opening, it seemed a bit tight and a bit oxidized. As it has opened up, it has smoothed out a lot; I get a pleasant, mildly fruity nose, a mild, mellow mid-palate, and now getting some cherry on the finish. 

I predict that by tomorrow (if any is left) it will be totally shot (oxidized). I did give it a squirt of k-meta solution to help it fight off the O2 poison for the night.


----------



## Daroowala

Winexpert Selection Pinot Noir aged 12 months.


----------



## vernsgal

A 9 month Cab.Sauv. VDV that I've tinkered with these past years and have found to be one of my go to Cabs.


----------



## FTC Wines

We had a 2010 Spiced Apple Wine, lightly oaked. Awesome. I never really thought this wine would still be good 5&1/2 years later when e made it. I think I'm going to re-cork few bottles & try them at 8, 9, 10 yrs out. Roy


----------



## japaisley1

Not anything I have made , but I enjoy reading about your posts, drinking the wine you all have graciously made. 
I look forward to drinking my own.


----------



## ibglowin

Not the oldest bottle of wine in my house..... I am drinking a 2010 Sparkman "Ruckas" Red Mountain Syrah! 

94pts WS. This is nowhere near the last of my experiment on aging fantastic WA State wines! This was about a $38 bottle of wine when I bought it approx. 4 years ago. It has held up beautifully, although it is clearly still just a baby. Upon opening and decanting for an hour, it seemed a bit awesome and a bit overwhelming..... 

As it has opened up, it has expanded exponentially and opened up to unheard of depths; It opens spicy and full of personality, with mineral and pepper accents to the very polished, ripe plum and blackberry fruit, all lingering effortlessly on the long, long, expressive finish......

I predict that by tomorrow (if any is left) it will be still be totally AMAZING with even more notes that are not showing tonight. 

I did NOT give it a squirt of k-meta solution to help it fight off the O2 poison for the night as their will be nothing left for tomorrow!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> This is nowhere near the last of my experiment on aging fantastic WA State wines!



Gosh, that writing style sounds so familiar, and yet the subject is so foreign to me..... 

As it happens, I did manage to keep a glass for today. Still lovely (although, obviously _still_ past its prime). The continued oxidation has rendered it, not awful, but into cherry cough medicine territory. Much better than a sharp stick in the eye, but it has not "opened up to unheard of depths"!!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Couldn't help myself. Life is too short!



sour_grapes said:


> Gosh, that writing style sounds so familiar, and yet the subject is so foreign to me.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, I enjoyed your post greatly. No need to hold back! 

I just wish I had the, uhhh, bench depth that your cellar has!


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, I enjoyed your post greatly. No need to hold back!
> 
> I just wish I had the, uhhh, bench depth that your cellar has!



Me too!! (Sooo should've built bigger)


----------



## Amanda660

Enjoying my chill time with 1000 Stories (a 2013 bourbon barrel aged zinfandel). It had me at bourbon barrel. It is quite delightful!


----------



## vernsgal

Enjoyed my cab.sauv. last night, so... had to open 1 more just to make sure it's aging proper


----------



## Boatboy24

With friends, we went through a Chateau St. Michelle Cab, my 2013 Carmenere and a bottle of Black Forest port.


----------



## FTC Wines

Jim, you reminded me, we too had a sip of our 2013 Black Forest Port. Love it. Made the Orange Port for this past Christmas, but enjoyed the Black Forest better. So we Have 3 gal aging for this Christmas . Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, we'll be having Red Mountain Cab, Orange-Chocolate Port and I think a Zin. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## geek

For me, 10 days without wine...... as I started taking some antibiotics.....


----------



## JohnT

Got my 2014 cab in the glass, and Gold Rush. On the tube...

life is good my friends


----------



## Hokapsig

we started last night with a dinner out with my wife's high school friends. I ordered a bottle of Heinz Eifel Shine Riesling, which paired well with the chicken and salmon which we had for dinner (my wife likes the sweeter Rieslings). After dinner, we went home and opened a Clarion River Red from Wilcox Winery and finished off one of our own Catawba's.


----------



## Julie

Bill, I am having your Catwaba this evening. Wow, I do believe you out did yourself on this one. Nice mouthfeel, acid and sweetness spot on and great flavor!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night, we started with a Murphy Goode Cabernet, then onto our pasta dinner and some Trader Joe's Amarone. That was followed by another Cabernet (J Lohr), and topped off with some 2012 RJS Orange-Chocolate Port. Rehab - I mean Lent - starts this week...


----------



## geek

Julie said:


> Bill, I am having your Catwaba this evening. Wow, I do believe you out did yourself on this one. Nice mouthfeel, acid and sweetness spot on and great flavor!




I heard good things about that white wine and wonder if it's specific from the Finger Lakes in NY.
I'd wish one could buy this as a kit.
I think only juice buckets are available and scarce to find?


----------



## Boatboy24

Back from our ski trip today and continuing the binge. We had friends over. Stared with a Sweet Baby Jesus Peanut Butter Chocolate Port, then moved to H3 Cab.


----------



## the_rayway

Cheeky Monkey Pinot Noir - bottle and a half  Lol! Feeling relaxed. And accomplished with what I did today.


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> Cheeky Monkey Pinot Noir - bottle and a half  Lol! Feeling relaxed. And accomplished with what I did today.



Hahaha.If I drank a bottle and a half I don't think I could type. I raise my glass to you for that and your accomplishment's you made today


----------



## vernsgal

In my glass tonight I am drinking a blend of 2/3 zinfandel to 1/3 syrah. (don't really like the zinfandel so started mixing with a syrah).Not bad


----------



## Elmer

One of these, best beer I have ever had!


----------



## ibglowin

Is it hard to come by?

Nice score!

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/27039/16814/



Elmer said:


> One of these, best beer I have ever had!
> View attachment 27374


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight we finished off the last bottle of our 2011 Brianna. This wine was made from grapes that DJROCKINSTEVE and his wife picked from a member Robs vinyard. It was an excellent wine this evening. No Brianna I've made since this batch was quite as good. Sorry to see the last bottle go but so glad I got to enjoy it with my wife.


----------



## JohnT

found hidden in the back of my rack (insert joke here) a bottle of my 2007 brunello. it is heavenly! if only i could age as well as this wine!


----------



## michael-s

I just opened a bottle of Rhubarb/Strawberry wine, the batch is now about 3 1/2 months old and already good tasting............ cheers.


----------



## ibglowin

2011 EFESTE "Upright" Merlot. Anyone who watched "Sideways" should get the joke associated with this wines name!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> found hidden in the back of my rack (insert joke here) a bottle of my 2007 brunello. it is heavenly! if only i could age as well as this wine!



It's Lent. What happened?


----------



## olusteebus

I had a Chardonnay I made from Home Winery concentrate last January and it was darn good. Gonna do it again maybe.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> It's Lent. What happened?



my lent begins next sunday... i am on vacation...


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> my lent begins next sunday... i am on vacation...



Ah, that's right!! Enjoy yourself while I'm here dry and suffering.


----------



## geek

I've been taking antibiotics for 10 days and today is my final day, can't wait to sip some wine tomorrow....


----------



## cmason1957

In fall of 2013, my wife and I made a Chambourcin wine from grapes we got in Illinois. We haven't been happy with this wine at all. Just kind of blah and overly tart. We opened a bottle tonight and expected to dislike it again. I suppose time in the bottle has been the big factor here. Still a little tart, but not bad. We are quite surprised.


----------



## Mismost

Had a glass of Trinity Red, very young but decent. Sampling a Charddonay I just racked for the second time and it was nice but kinda loud....all I hear is buzzzzzz!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night, I imagined I was having a nice, crisp Sauvignon Blanc with my 'Angry Mussels' and Lobster Chips.


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight I opened the last bottle of my 2010 California Merlot. Aromas of cherry and berries, oak aroma and flavor mostly faded, though I don't think I oak enough, flavors of cherries and possibly currants, no real oak taste. Medium mouth feel though good legs on the glass. Sad to say it was the last bottle of a 5 1/2 year old wine.


----------



## CGish

Went to Costco today. Picked up a couple bottles. Opened this one.


----------



## sour_grapes

I opened a bottle of Sangiovese that a friend made from fresh grapes. It was from the 2014 vintage in Washington state. The wine was nice enough for such a young wine; it was, however, quite gassy and green. I decided to leave the bottle for a day (to develop and degas) and switched to a cheap commercial Zin (Cline). All is well!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I opened a bottle of Sangiovese that a friend made from fresh grapes. It was from the 2014 vintage in Washington state. The wine was nice enough for such a young wine; it was, however, quite gassy and green. I decided to leave the bottle for a day (to develop and degas) and switched to a cheap commercial Zin (Cline). All is well!



Maybe cheap and commercial, but the Cline wines always seem to drink better than their cost. Nothing fancy but a good everyday wine, especially the Zin(s).


----------



## sour_grapes

Yes, I agree they punch above their weight. Cline Zin was a real revelation to me about 15 years ago. Took me a while to move "up" from that level!


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight it's a GC Syrah. I'm really thinking this is a good early go to wine.


----------



## FTC Wines

Ok Kim, life may be too short to drink bad wine, but ..... Wife was making Burgandy Meatballs for dinner tonight. I hate using our wine to cook with, so last time I went to Trader Joes I bought a few bottles of Two Buck Chuck to cook with. Perfect for the recipe, even though it was a Cab, we drank he rest of the bottle. Not bad for $2.97 a bottle. Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

During the last three Lents, I've tried their red blend, the white zin, and now the Chard. The winner is probably the white zin or the chard. While they all taste like grape juice, I think the white zin could be the winner by a long shot if a little tartaric acid was added. I may experiment. 

Nice thing was, I was able to drink a bottle of wine last night and still drive myself and the family home.


----------



## Daroowala

Winexpert Selection Pinot Noir aged 12 month, I am impressed how well its maturing.


----------



## jgmann67

Another Stags Leap Merlot bites the dust tonight. Got to slow down to let this one fully mature.


----------



## geek

RJS WS Super Tuscan.
Made around 18 months (don't have my notes now).
Unlike others, this wine does not impress me at all at this age....


----------



## ceeaton

Got disoriented for a moment and found myself in the middle of the wine sanctuary, go figure. So since I was there I couldn't resist grabbing a bottle of my Merlot blend from last spring. We were having Chicken Parmesan so this paired really well with that meal. Really fun picking out the new flavors and aromas as this one ages. Also getting a bit of vanilla from the oak starting to show through.

Much like @jgmann67, I've got to leave this one alone for awhile. One plus in my corner is that I have 50 bottles of this one, so I have a few more to spare (there I go, comparing my situation to others, I'll never learn).


----------



## sour_grapes

Opened my second bottle of a CC Showcase Walla Wall Cab-Merlot. This is now 20 mos. old, and showing very nicely. Still a hint of KT, but otherwise lovely.


----------



## vernsgal

geek said:


> RJS WS Super Tuscan.
> Made around 18 months (don't have my notes now).
> Unlike others, this wine does not impress me at all at this age....



wow, I'm surprised to hear. Mine's at about 15 mos and has so much umphh(if that's an actual wine description lol) friends all request it .But,I'm saving for better age  *note I also added 2 tsp tan'cor grand cru tannin to secondary. 

Let yours age a bit more maybe. I hear 2 years is the mark for this one


----------



## JohnT

*was in my glass last week..*

While out to dinner at a rather high end "on the beach" bistro, I happened upon this little gem. Very nice! *2* years old and nice and mellow with hints of cinnamon and clove. Simply excellent. I have had the pleasure of sampling several Du Papes, and found this one was well worth the money.

I enjoyed this. It was priced at $56.00 (not bad for a restaurant price) and cost far less than the Opus One that the waiter tried to sell me on. He pressed hard on it and made me feel like I had "WINE NUT" tattooed on my forehead..


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> 5 years old...



What kind of math are you doing? That looks like a 2013 in the pic. 



JohnT said:


> ...made me feel like I had "WINE NUT" tattooed on my forehead..



Nope. Just 'wine snob' on your knuckles.


----------



## geek

vernsgal said:


> wow, I'm surprised to hear. Mine's at about 15 mos and has so much umphh(if that's an actual wine description lol) friends all request it .But,I'm saving for better age  *note I also added 2 tsp tan'cor grand cru tannin to secondary.
> 
> Let yours age a bit more maybe. I hear 2 years is the mark for this one



Looking at my notes and it appears I started this kit on Dec. 2013, so it's over 2 years now and tastes harsh, empty, no nose and just not good IMO


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> What kind of math are you doing? That looks like a 2013 in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Just 'wine snob' on your knuckles.


 

Ooops, my bad..


----------



## ibglowin

Cradle robber! 



JohnT said:


> Ooops, my bad..


----------



## Hokapsig

I am finishing off one of my Riesling taster bottles from this past weekend, while my wife is drinking a Juniata Winery Mango taster bottle. We aint proud here, we just likes our wines.....


----------



## japaisley1

Last night my hubby "tried" my new shiraz. after making it through 2 bottles he was feeling no pain. He was slow moving this AM... I keep telling him, that you can't drink wine like a beer. His first couple tastes, he said it was an 8 out of 10, but by the second bottle it was a 10. lol


----------



## Steve_M

Whisky live is in the glass tonight

Steve


----------



## Tnuscan

japaisley1 said:


> Last night my hubby "tried" my new shiraz. after making it through 2 bottles he was feeling no pain. He was slow moving this AM... I keep telling him, that you can't drink wine like a beer. His first couple tastes, he said it was an 8 out of 10, but by the second bottle it was a 10. lol



Lol. Can't wait to see what the Skeeter Pee scores.


----------



## ibglowin

2013 Villa Antinori Tuscana (Sangiovese) Needed about 20 mins to open and soften but went well with a Costco TakeNbake Pizza. Pretty good for $15.


----------



## ColemanM

"At the table" really is a "table wine". Not very special. A little high in acid. 84 points
. Kids are 97's


----------



## Matty_Kay

2014 Dolcetto. Not too bad.


----------



## Boatboy24

ColemanM said:


> "At the table" really is a "table wine". Not very special. A little high in acid. 84 pointsView attachment 27656
> . Kids are 97's



Is that a Coppola wine? (noticed the cork)


----------



## JohnT

A nice 2016 Arizona iced tea - Arnold Palmer (which is half lemonade and half iced tea). Not too sweet or acidic with nice lemon and tea flavors that balance very nicely.... 

I hate lent -


----------



## ibglowin

Sorry @JohnT..........

Not playing this year, maybe next year.

I am taking a week off to visit my elderly parents in San Antonio. Trying to help my dad put some weight on instead of losing it. Went out to Carabba's Italian Grill and brought home curbside takeaway. Picked up a really nice 2012 Tommasi Valpolicella "Ripasso". Wow, so much better than the Villa Antinori from the night before. Smooth as silk with a nice touch of oak, perfect acid, loads of red fruits especially cherry. Went especially well with Filet (steak) Marsala!


----------



## geek

Tasting great.


----------



## ColemanM

Yes, Jim, it is. And I was a little harsh on it. I thought about it a little more today and decided it deserved an 88. Kids are at a 90 right now. Trying to get them to clean a room they destroyed. 
Also in my glass tonight. My 9-2015 Malbec from WGD. Phenomenal. Blackberry and earth on the nose. Stewed fruits and vanilla on the pallet. Heavy tannins. Needs a touch more oak and another year or two. Best wine (besides my port) I have made yet!!!


----------



## ceeaton

I give my kids an 82 right now, buried in their "devices". Thinking about an internet free day soon (yea, I'm setting a good example right now).

That is a really delicious looking wine. You aren't shining a flashlight through that one. Wish I had a few hundred extra bucks to try out a batch from WGD. 

Here's to hoping your wine keeps improving beyond your wildest dreams!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Sorry @JohnT..........
> 
> Not playing this year, maybe next year.
> 
> I am taking a week off to visit my elderly parents in San Antonio. Trying to help my dad put some weight on instead of losing it. Went out to Carabba's Italian Grill and brought home curbside takeaway. Picked up a really nice 2012 Tommasi Valpolicella "Ripasso". Wow, so much better than the Villa Antinori from the night before. Smooth as silk with a nice touch of oak, perfect acid, loads of red fruits especially cherry. Went especially well with Filet (steak) Marsala!



Love that wine!

@ColemanM: Beautiful color on that Malbec


----------



## cmason1957

Got invited to the St. Louis beer Centennial. Must have been about 200 beers there. Mostly from micro breweries, but. AB was there as well. Guess who I didn't taste any of? Had some really good porters and stouts. A few IPAs and a couple of good ciders. I probably shouldn't read this post tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

I agree, great color! For the life of me I can't figure out what WGD stands for!




ColemanM said:


> Yes, Jim, it is. And I was a little harsh on it. I thought about it a little more today and decided it deserved an 88. Kids are at a 90 right now. Trying to get them to clean a room they destroyed.
> Also in my glass tonight. My 9-2015 Malbec from WGD. Phenomenal. Blackberry and earth on the nose. Stewed fruits and vanilla on the pallet. Heavy tannins. Needs a touch more oak and another year or two. Best wine (besides my port) I have made yet!!!View attachment 27688


----------



## sour_grapes

WGD = "Wine Grapes Direct," I believe.

Here is the page for the Malbec (Clone 9, 2015 vintage): http://winegrapesdirect.com/?page_id=605 . Makes me want to "up my game"!


----------



## ibglowin

Definitely would not have guessed that one!




sour_grapes said:


> WGD = "Wine Grapes Direct," I believe.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> WGD = "Wine Grapes Direct," I believe.
> 
> Here is the page for the Malbec (Clone 9, 2015 vintage): http://winegrapesdirect.com/?page_id=605 . Makes me want to "up my game"!



Hey @ColemanM: did you adjust the acid on that? Just a tad low, according to the website.


----------



## ColemanM

Yes, IIRC there was a 14-20 gram packet of tartaric acid included. I also added some water to get the brix down. 1.104 to .992 it holds some weight.


----------



## roger80465

Tonight, I am enjoying an En Premeur Amarone that is now about 30 months old. This has transformed from a tannic, oak bomb, kick you in the teeth big red machine to an incredibly rich and full bodied bottle of yummy! Great balance of oak and tannins with full, deep, ripe red fruit. I wasn't sure this one would ever evolve to a great wine but patience has paid off. Fortunately, I still have about 14 bottles left so I will have to ration them out. I am retiring in a year or two so that will likely become my retirement party wine.


----------



## Johnd

Tonight, we are very much enjoying a bottle of Ehlers 1886, 2012 vintage. Planned to keep it a couple more years, but what the heck, still have 5 left.


----------



## ColemanM

Tonight I racked and sulfited some wines from last fall. Winegrapesdirect Malbec and petite sirah. [emoji485]the Malbec was very good but I believe hitting its goofy stage. The petite sirah, after racking and degassing was, if I may be so bold, an exceptional wine. The tannins are abrasive though should tame over the next few years. If you are looking for a different wine, this is a great purchase. Two buckets got me nearly 7 1/2 gallons.


----------



## Elmer

Homemade Oatmeal stout


----------



## Hokapsig

we are drinking the left over taster bottles from Sunday - my wife a Fredonia and me a Battlefield blush (concord/Niagara blend). 

I am in a quandary as it is a Harry Potter weekend AND the new House of Cards on Netflix....


----------



## trolo

Hokapsig glad things are going well I am getting to open a Steuben from the Messay Closet winery as my wife named my wine. I need to get ahold of you and try battlefield red
Tom


----------



## Hokapsig

trolo said:


> Hokapsig glad things are going well I am getting to open a Steuben from the Messay Closet winery as my wife named my wine. I need to get ahold of you and try battlefield red
> Tom



you're a hop, skip and a jump from me. I'd love to swap a Bat Blush for a Steuben....


----------



## geek

Tasting good....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Tasting good....
> 
> View attachment 27762



Already? Do you have any wine that's more than 6 months old?


----------



## ibglowin

Just think what it will be like when it reaches 3 months old! LOL


----------



## geek

Well, you gotta taste the left overs when racking, don't you...LOL::


----------



## sour_grapes

For dinner, I am making _cinghiale_, a pork ragù. (Sorry, I am fresh out of wild boar.) So I decided we wanted something very full bodied. I went with wine I got from WTSO a while back; it is a Tinta de Toro called "Tardencuba" (2009). It has GRIPPING tannins. It says it was aged 6 mos. in a barrel, but apparently it also spent some time chomping on cotton handkerchiefs and gargling dried tea leaves. Dinner won't be for another hour, so I have decanted this bad boy in hopes it will come to its senses and play nice.


----------



## Natrix

Tonight it was a Cabernet sauvignon from Argentine that I drink with my wife.

Maybe in a couple of month I will drink some of my wine..

Cheers !


----------



## NorCal

A neighbors Rhone blend. I had 5 gallons of Syrah left over, he made a barrel of Grenache and Mourvedre, so I gave him the Syrah in exchange for two cases of the blend. Pretty good! A little light on the Syrah, but a nicely made wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights offering. 2010 Saviah Cellars WWV Syrah. This is a perfect example of why Syrah could be the best wines coming out of WA State. It was still amazing after 3 hours. Good to the last drop.


----------



## geek

WE LE Trío Blanca...for those who think I don't drink white wines aged enough...LOL


----------



## jgmann67

KJ Summation. The daily (commercial) drinking wine in my house.


----------



## Bubba1

My own 2014 Chilean Shiraz


----------



## geek

Over a year old....


----------



## jswordy

This Harvest Sunset wine (formerly Mixed Marriage) turned out GOOD ... TOO DAMN GOOD!


----------



## ceeaton

A glass of Sangiovese I started last summer. It just has turned the corner and has lost most of the new wine taste that follows some of these kits for quite some time.

I taste cherries and some mellow oak. Very simple wine and that's how I like it.


----------



## jgmann67

RJS Austrailian Cab. Not much nose, but very good on the palate. It's a year old and was my first wine kit. I've learned a lot since then.


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Doubleback Cabernet. 93pts WS. Went very well with dinner!


----------



## woodlan

in m glass tonight
pineapple-mango wine @ 6 mo age
soo fine w/a slite lemon 
just finistinn 1st 1.5 l bottle
what a buzzz


----------



## Daroowala

Rebel Grapefruit IPA


----------



## vernsgal

A 2012 GC Italian Sangiovese .Enjoyed best with good friends!


----------



## joeswine

*In the mix*

sitting back doing a proposal and then this..


----------



## sour_grapes

I am imbibing a cheapish Tempranillo called "Radio Boca." I opened it yesterday, and it is noticeably nicer today. Not a bad quaff for < $8 a bottle.


----------



## Tnuscan

sour_grapes said:


> I am imbibing a cheapish Tempranillo called "Radio Boca." I opened it yesterday, and it is noticeably nicer today. Not a bad quaff for < $8 a bottle.



I only understood 1 word in that whole sentence and that was "$8".


----------



## vernsgal

A WS Syrah. 9 mos. young but still real good!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tnuscan said:


> I only understood 1 word in that whole sentence and that was "$8".



Technically, that's two words.


----------



## Elmer

Homemade milk stout


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I started with a bottle of Guiness. Then a small glass of the cheapish Tempranillo I referenced upthread. But now, I just opened a fruit bomb! A 2013 Plungerhead Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel. Plummy! Jammy! Tar and tobacco! An awesome nightcap.


----------



## MattWI

Mixed strawberry wine (way too young) and blueberry wine (way too weak) that combined into a fairly pleasant tropical concotion. Funny how that works.


----------



## ColemanM

First bottle from my naked wines angel investors 12 pack. Tastes like my Frontenac that I grow out back. Not impressed at all. Maybe it's because I'm sick. But my ov Zin port tastes the same.


----------



## geek

Merlot cab blend, fist wine from grapes back in 2013....yummy!!


----------



## heatherd

2015 Seyval Blanc, very yummy. This is my first all-grape batch from local Maryland grapes.


----------



## Daroowala

selection winexpert pinot noir


----------



## Boatboy24

ColemanM said:


> First bottle from my naked wines angel investors 12 pack. Tastes like my Frontenac that I grow out back. Not impressed at all. Maybe it's because I'm sick. But my ov Zin port tastes the same. View attachment 27941



Let me know if you feel the same way when you're not sick. I've been seriously considering trying them out, but reviews seem to be mixed.


----------



## ffemt128

Put a second coat of compound on my dining room today. I also filtered and bottled 10 gallons of Seyval Blanc and Diamond....


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Long Shadows "Saggi". Brought this back from the winery in Walla Walla. We hit it in the Summer of 2013. I was blown away with this wine at our private tasting and blown away again tonight. A blend of Sangiovese, Cab Sauv and Syrah of all things. Needed about 45 mins to really get going and then it was amazing to the last drop. Went very well with steak marsala, smashed potatoes and fresh green beans!


----------



## michael-s

Made from scratch Rhubarb/blueberry wine.


----------



## ceeaton

Had a bit of beer, then followed with a sample of the Merlot blend that is still in the carboy from last spring. Had added some Tannin Complex then some Tannin Extra Riche, boy, much different wine that the 1/2 of the batch I have already bottled. Both very good but very different, in a good way. Will be interesting to see the difference develop as it ages (still in diaper stage).

Also tried a young Dornfelder. Though it is diminishing, still a very bell pepper like aftertaste. I can see why many of these wines might be finished on the off-dry side. When I add a bit of simple syrup, the perceived bell pepper aftertaste goes away.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Some pinot grigio made last fall, very nice.


----------



## ceeaton

Tipping the carboy and drinking some Merlot again. I can't seem to get enough of this wine. Guess I might as well bottle it so I can rob some of it from the wine sanctuary before it is ready to drink. Yum!

(I know, cradle robber)


----------



## geek

Picture says it all.


----------



## bakervinyard

Picture says it all. Varis, How old is that kit and have you tasted it ? I just bottled mine at a year old. Bakervinyard


----------



## geek

bakervinyard said:


> Picture says it all. Varis, How old is that kit and have you tasted it ? I just bottled mine at a year old. Bakervinyard




I will check my notes but I think it's over a year old.
Taste as expected....really good, wife and I drank the whole bottle with lunch.


----------



## geek

bakervinyard said:


> Picture says it all. Varis, How old is that kit and have you tasted it ? I just bottled mine at a year old. Bakervinyard



Just checked my notes.
Started back in Nov 2014 with K1-V1116.
Bottled in Jan 2015.

For those ( @boatboy24 @ibglowin ) that "sometimes" think I only drink white whines 21 days old....


----------



## geek

Very last bottle, made in January 2015 and is a big hit..!! It is GOOD!!! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## jgmann67

Hess Cabernet at the MIL's for Easter.


----------



## Boatboy24

Going to the cellar now. Back in a minute. 

OK, I've resurfaced with a bottle of my 2013 Chilean Malbec. Black pepper, a hint of dark fruit and nice acidity. Winner, winner!


----------



## Natrix

My very first wine(dragon blood) production.  
31 bottles this morning.


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking a few glasses of a Forza kit I started last summer. It must be good because I'm having issues typing these sentences, but I feel really good. Unfortunately it is making me want to go open another bottle of wine, which I don't necessarily need right now. Need to get up at 5:45 a.m. so I can go cook breakfast at the church I attend. I don't think they would appreciate a hungover cook, but that they may get.


----------



## Tnuscan

ceeaton said:


> Drinking a few glasses of a Forza kit I started last summer. It must be good because I'm having issues typing these sentences, but I feel really good. Unfortunately it is making me want to go open another bottle of wine, which I don't necessarily need right now. Need to get up at 5:45 a.m. so I can go cook breakfast at the church I attend. I don't think they would appreciate a hungover cook, but that they may get.



Just read up on this one, will be looking into getting one as soon as I can.


----------



## jgmann67

Tnuscan said:


> Just read up on this one, will be looking into getting one as soon as I can.




You should hustle, then. They're already done with 2016 production. Once they're gone, they're gone for the rest of the year. 

Craig's Forza is very good. Had a bottle the other night. Hoping mine is as well - I did a little extra French oak in the finish. I'm only 4 months into bulk aging, tho. So it's going to be a while.


----------



## jgmann67

Tnuscan said:


> Just read up on this one, will be looking into getting one as soon as I can.




You should hustle, then. They're already done with 2016 production. Once the retailers are out, they're gone for the rest of the year. 

Craig's Forza is very good. Had a bottle the other night. Hoping mine is as well - I did a little extra French oak in the finish. I'm only 4 months into bulk aging, tho. So it's going to be a while.


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot. Not in its prime just yet, but very, very good.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot. Not in its prime just yet, but very, very good.




How old?
[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> How old?
> [emoji3][emoji3]



18 months. Started August, 2014.


----------



## bakervinyard

Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot. 
18 months. Started August, 2014.

Jim, That's my wife's favorite wine that I make. Only problem is that once I bottle the kit it doesn't last 18 months. Bakervinyard


----------



## ceeaton

A few glasses of a WE Sel Sangiovese, a bottle I opened the other night when my common sense was compromised after too much beer and a 375ml bottle of Forza. This isn't half bad for such a young wine (8/1/2015), guess I might as well buy another kit so I can properly age it. The cherry flavor really dominates both the nose and the tongue. Can taste some oak and some tannins, but this is rather smooth already (tannins are much more noticeable in the Forza). Should be a really nice red wine in another six months or so. I'm liking this, a very approachable wine already.


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> Tipping the carboy and drinking some Merlot again. I can't seem to get enough of this wine. Guess I might as well bottle it so I can rob some of it from the wine sanctuary before it is ready to drink. Yum!
> 
> (I know, cradle robber)



Wow, the frequency of my carboy tipping is getting to be too much. Can't bottle this one this weekend but hopefully next weekend. I really like this wine. Like you can't figure that one out. I think the tannin extra riche has really added a nice note to this wine as compared to it's counterpart that lacks the extra additive.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 MM Renaissance Australian Chardonnay. Barrel fermented, and I had an oops and used the kit oak too. It is oaky, though not overly so. Nice and crisp, and a relatively high ABV help to balance it out.


----------



## ibglowin

Who says Kit Wines don't last! I opened my last bottle of MM AJ Amarone last night. Pitched the yeast in the Fall of 2009 so ~6.5yrs old now. I added extra tannin but other than that it was a by the book kit without even a yeast swap. It was delish. Definitely not over the hill. Tannins were smooth. Oak was perfect, no raisin taste, No KT. I am still very happy to have moved on to fresh grapes in 2010 but this was a rewarding bottle to open and remember when it all began.......


----------



## geek

2009....!!! 
I'm sending my shipping address....


----------



## ibglowin

LOL 

I still have a bottle of the very first Kit wine I ever made. CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet Sauvignon as well as a bottle of the next Kit made, a CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot. Those were started in the Summer of 2009 so closer to 7 years old now.

I definitely went big out of the gates when this madness all started!



geek said:


> 2009....!!!
> I'm sending my shipping address....


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Who says Kit Wines don't last! I opened my last bottle of MM AJ Amarone last night. Pitched the yeast in the Fall of 2009 so ~6.5yrs old now. I added extra tannin but other than that it was a by the book kit without even a yeast swap. It was delish. Definitely not over the hill. Tannins were smooth. Oak was perfect, no raisin taste, No KT. I am still very happy to have moved on to fresh grapes in 2010 but this was a rewarding bottle to open and remember when it all began.......



Nice. And interesting. I think this is the first positive comment I've seen about the MM AJ kits.


----------



## ibglowin

I made 4 AJ kits total. The Amarone was hands down the best but I think there are much better offerings out there today if your looking for an Amarone style wine. The AJ Sangio was crap, the AJ Pinot Noir was crap, the AJ Petit Syrah was mediocre (at best) and I tweaked the heck out of that one.


----------



## geek

I made a MM all juice bucket Amarone (not Meglioli) supposed to be their best juice bucket (paid $96), which is bulk aging. Time to go and check if crap or what but I don't have a good sense of what a good Amarone tastes like (hint: maybe a good Samaritan from here can send me a good bottle... :: ).
Every time I go to Costco those bottles are in the $40 range at least and I have to look away once I get that look from the wife....you know.
But it may be time to taste that Amarone and see, started Oct 2014 and my notes say that a 1/2 gal jug needed to be tossed with a bad smell/taste......
The 5gal carboy did not have that issue.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Every time I go to Costco those bottles are in the $40 range at least and I have to look away once I get that look from the wife....you know.



$40 is pretty good, actually. Sign up at WTSO, they have them even less. Or go to Trader Joes.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> $40 is pretty good, actually. Sign up at WTSO, they have them even less. Or go to Trader Joes.



Or someone can try to swap a bottle with me....::

I will try and buy a bottle at Costco next time.....


----------



## FTC Wines

Geek, if you get back to N. Ft. Myers, we have some 1 yr, 4 yr and a very few bottles of 6yr old Amarones. Don't ask, won't ship, it's not good for old wines to be shipped! LOL! Roy


----------



## FTC Wines

BTW, we are drinking a "Coastal Red" blend by us of 20% Cab & 80% Sangiovese, 18 mo old, very nice, pairing with Meatballs & Pene pasta. The concentrates were from the Home Winery Supply in Dundee Mi. Roy


----------



## geek

FTC Wines said:


> Geek, if you get back to N. Ft. Myers, we have some 1 yr, 4 yr and a very few bottles of 6yr old Amarones. Don't ask, won't ship, it's not good for old wines to be shipped! LOL! Roy



Thanks Roy.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Amador Old Vine Zinfandel that I recently bottled. It's good, but a little hot. I think a year in the bottle and it'll be a wowzer.


----------



## Elmer




----------



## Daroowala

Amber Beer Great Lakes Brewing Eliot Ness.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco had these for $6.99 a bottle with a $2.00 instant rebate! 

*90pts WS * 

"*Ripe and expressive, supple and generous, with dark berry, black cherry, licorice and spice flavors, gliding into the long, harmonious and toasty finish. Merlot, Cabernet Franc, Malbec, Petit Verdot, Cabernet Sauvignon and Syrah. Drink now through 2021. 40,000 cases made.*"


----------



## geek

Did you try it?

If good I have to make a stop to nearest Costco.....


----------



## ibglowin

No, we got home too late on Friday and went out to dinner in Santa fe last night. So will give it a go soon but for $7 don't think you could go wrong. 

They also had the 2013 H3 Les Chevaux in stock for $10.99 IIRC and snagged a bottle of that as well for fun. No review yet on that one from WS.

*BLEND: 59% Merlot, 36% Syrah, 4% Viognier, 1% Cabernet Franc
TOTAL ACIDITY 0.54 g/100 mL
PH: 3.75
ALCOHOL CONTENT: 14.5%*








geek said:


> Did you try it?
> 
> If good I have to make a stop to nearest Costco.....


----------



## geek

Indeed, that sounds like a good deal for the price, let me know when you give it a go.....


----------



## PhilDarby

Supping a Raspberry/Blueberry wine, it must be ok because it inspired me to log in here and vouch for it ;-)


----------



## Boatboy24

The real deal.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Tried 1st bottle of my 2015 Chilean Carmenere/Malbec/Merlot blend. Exactly 1 year old today. Very good, much better than anticipated at the twelve month mark. Has a nice earthy/sweet taste with a touch of oak. Looking forward to this wine at 18+ months.


----------



## ibglowin

Had Easter dinner a week late! Fixed a spiral sliced ham, scalloped potatoes, fresh asparagus for dinner. Paired it with a 2009 EIEIO Pinot Noir. This wine was fantastic at the winery several years ago and even better tonight. Needed about 30 mins to open up but its humming along right now almost 2 hours later.


----------



## Boatboy24

Columbia Composition.


----------



## michael-s

Having a nice, hot, cup of tea tonight.


----------



## dcbrown73

michael-s said:


> Having a nice, hot, cup of tea tonight.



Blaspheme!


----------



## Boatboy24

Peachy Canyon Zin. Should go well with the bacon cheddar cheeseburgers. A pretty nice value from TJ's.


----------



## ceeaton

dcbrown73 said:


> Blaspheme!



I give him a pass. It was 21*F down here in Southern PA this morning, can only imagine how cold it is in Northern Ontario!
-----

Since no one has added a post, I'll conserve them and add my glass contents for the evening.

H3 Red Blend. Actually a bit more flavorful than I thought it would be, and my drinking temperature is a bit low (52*F). Will try and warm up in my hands a bit and see what happens. For $12.71 (includes PA tax) it is well worth the price, in my opinion (humble of course).


----------



## CheerfulHeart

*Maui Wines!*

Just returned from Maui and while I was there I enjoyed a bottle of a wonderful Red from Maui Wines based at Ulupalakua Ranch. The wine is Ulupalakua Red. It's a blend of Merlot, Syrah and Malbec.

I forgot to take a photo of the bottle but believe me, this wine is good! I wish I had bought a case. 

I also purchased a bottle of a semi-dry pineapple wine called Maui Blanc. Very smooth and not overly sweet. 

Definitely recommend both of these wines


----------



## Boatboy24

Pretty yummy.


----------



## ibglowin

Decisions, decisions.......... Lets see how well you know your beers!


----------



## reefman

I've got 4 more of these aging with my wine.


----------



## reefman

Funny, on my computer, the photo is correctly oriented.


----------



## Boatboy24

reefman said:


> I've got 4 more of these aging with my wine.



Nice choice.


----------



## reefman

As is the Romantic Chemistry!
Even nicer is that I only live 20 minutes from Dogfish Head Brewery.


----------



## vernsgal

No wine right now.It's a relaxing Grand Marnier time right now,I don't think I've ever been so tired. Basement and most of kitchen packed.Not looking forward to the garage!


----------



## Boatboy24

reefman said:


> As is the Romantic Chemistry!
> Even nicer is that I only live 20 minutes from Dogfish Head Brewery.



I knew you'd rub that in.


----------



## ceeaton

Tipped the carboy and sampling a glass of last Springs Chilean Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec field blend. Did 1/2 of the 10 gallon batch with Tannin Extra Riche, about 1 gram for 5 gallons (low end dosage) and I'm really liking what it adds to the mid palette and finish. 

Considering un-bottling what has been already bottled, but it will be nice to have comparisons between the two once it ages some more. Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

They say people with no patience make beer, people with patience make wine. My 2011 Corazon Solitario. Cab Franc, Cab Sauv, Malbec and Petit Verdot. Only 3 bottles left...... Dang, should have made more of that blend.


----------



## sour_grapes

I opened the first from a new batch: A WE LE 2013 Cab/Merlot blend from Red Mtn. It is 18 mos. old. It is pretty nice; it is a bit thin, and light in color, but smooth. It almost looks like a Burgundian Pinot Noir. Remember, most of the LEs do not come with a grape pack, and this one did not. Only tweaks were RC212 yeast, and some FT Tannin Rouge in primary.


----------



## dcbrown73

I don't have any homemade wine yet, so...

2010 Baron de Ley Rioja Reserva.


----------



## Elmer

Soooo smooth!


----------



## Boatboy24

WE LE Shiraz Viognier. A little early still, but this is pretty darn nice. 15 months old now. By 24 months, I think it'll be darn good.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> WE LE Shiraz Viognier. A little early still, but this is pretty darn nice. 15 months old now. By 24 months, I think it'll be darn good.




Can you post a pic, I'd like to see the color of that blend.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Can you post a pic, I'd like to see the color of that blend.



Too late. That poor bottle didn't stand a chance. 

The color is actually very nice. The Viognier really doesn't lighten it much. The commercial versions are less than 10% Viognier. It just brightens it up a tad and provides some nice aromatics.


----------



## joeswine

*Shiraz /viognier*

actually it's outstanding ....


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm making meatballs and sauce this afternoon and I always put about 1/2 cup of red wine in my sauce. So I cracked a bottle of my 17 month old Winery Series Super Tuscan. Of course, I had to snag a taste - my first one since bottling in November. WOW!!! Just a tiny bit hot, but awesome wine. I poured the rest in a decanter and will enjoy that in a couple hours. I have one bottle left from my first batch of this wine - just over 3 years old now. Haven't had any of that in about a year, but I'll be doing a side by side judging soon. I'm only making 4 or so red kits a year now, but this should be 3 of them.


----------



## JohnT

a REALLY nice 2014 cab! i barrel aged it for 12 months. very nice indeed! perfect for tonight's beef burittos.


----------



## Boatboy24

Slight change of plans. While the sauce and meatballs were simmering, I decided to filter the Carrusel (RJS LE, Chardonnay/Viognier). Knowing I'd lose some to the filter, I went into my smallest 6gal carboy so I wouldn't have to top up. I ended up with about a glass and a half left in the housing. So I'm starting my evening with that, then moving to the Super Tuscan as dinner approaches. 

The Carrusel is nice: I'm getting pineapple and peach on the front end, with a nice crisp bite on the finish. If you concentrate, you can just sense that little bit of oak that was included in the primary. Otherwise, it is quietly in the background, providing some body and mouthfeel, but staying out of the way (as I think it should with this blend). Sadly, the tell-tale floral nose that was in the juice is gone. Hopefully, it'll reappear as time moves on. The wine is only 2 months old though, and its very good for something this young.


----------



## ceeaton

Did the beer thing most of the day (Labatts Blue) and graduated to the last of a keg of beer I added an ounce or so of Citra hops (as dry hops) last Friday (8 days ago). Man, it has really picked up a great hop character. Bottled two bottles for my younger brother (he loves Citra hops) and finished the keg. Then went to a sip or two of 14 month old Concord/Niagara from Welchs frozen concentrate (a bit sweet after all those hops) and finally ended up with a glass of my Merlot blend from last spring that was in the decanter from last night. The Merlot wins hands down (even over the dry hopped beer). Pulled a bottle of SE Sangiovese out to fill the decanter up after I drain it in the next few minutes.

Cheers!


----------



## sour_grapes

Opened my 3rd bottle of the CC Showcase Walla Wall Cab/Merlot. It is now 22 mos. old, and is starting to kick ass! 

Edit: Upon re-reading, let me qualify that this is my 3rd bottle _from this batch._ Not my 3rd bottle of the evening!


----------



## Tnuscan

ceeaton said:


> Did the beer thing most of the day (Labatts Blue) and graduated to the last of a keg of beer I added an ounce or so of Citra hops (as dry hops) last Friday (8 days ago). Man, it has really picked up a great hop character. Bottled two bottles for my younger brother (he loves Citra hops) and finished the keg. Then went to a sip or two of 14 month old Concord/Niagara from Welchs frozen concentrate (a bit sweet after all those hops) and finally ended up with a glass of my Merlot blend from last spring that was in the decanter from last night. The Merlot wins hands down (even over the dry hopped beer). Pulled a bottle of SE Sangiovese out to fill the decanter up after I drain it in the next few minutes.
> 
> Cheers!



It just so happens I'm sitting here pullin on a Sangiovese myself.


----------



## vernsgal

For me it was an RQ Sangiovese Merlot.Nothing special for dinner ..but both grandbabies asleep at the same time!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Opened my 3rd bottle of the CC Showcase Walla Wall Cab/Merlot. It is now 22 mos. old, and is starting to kick ass!
> 
> Edit: Upon re-reading, let me qualify that this is my 3rd bottle _from this batch._ Not my 3rd bottle of the evening!




Paul,

Many folks rave about that kit, is it that good? [emoji4]

When did it really start to shine?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Paul,
> 
> Many folks rave about that kit, is it that good? [emoji4]
> 
> When did it really start to shine?



It was good from the get-go! I just checked my notes, and it was nice even just after clearing. My notes at that point and at bottling say things like "Berries, cherries, vanilla, almost sweet even though SG=0.992." It had 60 g of oak chips and 100 g of oak cubes. I also, as noted, added some FT Tannin Rouge. You can taste the tannins, but the effect is quite nice.


----------



## geek

Thanks Paul.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Thanks Paul.



No problem, Varis. You made me realize that this is (I think) the best wine I have made so far. Probably I should fire up another batch, huh?  For some reason, you don't see this kit too much; my LHBS (Northern Brewer) stopped carrying CC Showcase, but, even when they did, they never had this one. I see that one of our sponsors, Home Brew Supply, has it for a fantastic price. Also, Fine Vine Wines has it at a reasonable price.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I see that one of our sponsors, Home Brew Supply, has it for a fantastic price.



That IS a good price. I wish their flat rate shipping applied to kits. But even with 'regular' shipping it's still a bargain.


----------



## ibglowin

You see HBS price on the SB Rose! Seriously crazy price.


Boatboy24 said:


> That IS a good price. I wish their flat rate shipping applied to kits. But even with 'regular' shipping it's still a bargain.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You see HBS price on the SB Rose! Seriously crazy price.



Over $25 to ship to me though and its out of stock. Still, it'd be a couple bucks less than I paid at LP.


----------



## ibglowin

In stock next week I think


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight was a quieter night (phew)Pinotage with roasted chicken,seasoned fries and salad.
After babies in bed had a medium bodied merlot


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You see HBS price on the SB Rose! Seriously crazy price.



Very surprised to see that price, shipping is like over $28 for me but may compensate if I compare to LP price.
Will keep in mind for sure.


----------



## ibglowin

You guys in the NE have LP, I need somebody close to me here in the Southwest with some "Crazy Eddie" styled prices! LOL


----------



## geek

Yep, I pay around $18 shipping for 18L kits at LP....and get my shipment in 2 days...


----------



## ColemanM

2/2013 WE Amarone. Still something off about it. Very little kit taste but it is there. In the background. A sweetness after the finish. Smells of anise which is actually appreciated. But that's it. Needs more oak and more tannin. Much more pleasing than last year but still not there as a "wine". Though winter/spring my tastes prefer something 40-45 ABV, maybe this will be pleasing in the fall.


----------



## ceeaton

I like how you tip your glass to the Lady in the Lake. Watch out, she may grab that glass someday!


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 juice bucket Chilean Viognier. Wonderful.


----------



## PhilDarby

A fairly mediocre blend based on one of my wines which is aging still, having said that im enjoying it, in all fairness, despite the lack of quality.

in all fairness I added a bit of black currant juice when I bottled it (kinda like a bit of a mini f pack) which has made it more palatable/enjoyable, because as it was it kinda sucked tbh.

Main thing is its going down well now I guess.


----------



## sour_grapes

A friend came over for dinner and brought a white blend of white grenache+ viognier (called "Flying Solo") for a preprandial. Pretty tasty, actually. For dinner, she brought a nice 2013 Pinot Noir from Santa Rita Hills called Lincourt. Finally, I am capping off the evening with some of my CC Sterling Merlot, which is the first wine I ever made (33 mos old).


----------



## Johnd

I had to coach baseball practice last nite for my son, so I didn't have any wine, but got a call on the way from Mrs. JohnD. What wine can I open? she said. I told her any one she wanted, assuming she knew to pull from the cellar in the living room with the aged wine in it. Upon return from practice, she was sipping on a nice looking white wine, I inquired what it was. Turns out it was the NZ Marlborough Sauvingnon Blanc I bottled 10 days ago, ughhhh! After I reminded her that we don't drink from that cellar, she said "OH, but it's quite nice!"


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> ... for a preprandial. ...



I love it when I have to look up a word, thanks for making me learn something today!


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> I had to coach baseball practice last nite for my son, so I didn't have any wine, but got a call on the way from Mrs. JohnD. What wine can I open? she said. I told her any one she wanted, assuming she knew to pull from the cellar in the living room with the aged wine in it. Upon return from practice, she was sipping on a nice looking white wine, I inquired what it was. Turns out it was the NZ Marlborough Sauvingnon Blanc I bottled 10 days ago, ughhhh! After I reminded her that we don't drink from that cellar, she said "OH, but it's quite nice!"



The Eclipse? Yep, it's good early, but just wait until it's a year old. Even better!


----------



## Boatboy24

Got an email from the site saying I needed to check this thread out. So I guess I have to open something. 

2014 Kenridge LR Tempranillo Garnacha. It's OK. It is taking quite a while to come around. But its getting there.


----------



## ceeaton

Putting bottles in, taking them out, trying to figure out which 12 I'm taking for some time to be spent with my two brothers (one older, one younger). It's nice that it is tough to limit it to just 12. If we do the same thing next spring it will be really hard by then. My older brother and I like dry reds and whites, his wife likes sweeter reds and whites, and the younger brother drinks beer (he brings his own 30 pack(s)). 

Meanwhile sampling some of the Merlot blend I added tannin extra riche to, wishing I had bottled it a few weeks ago. Think my older brother would have enjoyed it. There's always next Christmas...


----------



## ibglowin

Holy cow this stuff is da bomb!  

2015 RJS RQ Vino Blanco. This stuff almost jumps out of the bottle with flavor and fruit. Should have bought two of them!


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> The Eclipse? Yep, it's good early, but just wait until it's a year old. Even better!



Yep, the Eclipse. She ranked it up with the Mosti Mondiale Masters Edition All Juice Pinot Grigio, pretty good ranking considering the cost difference. Seems I'm having trouble keeping whites in the house, the wife, sister, and sisters in law have taken a liking.


----------



## ibglowin

........ 



ceeaton said:


> I love it when I have to look up a word, thanks for making me learn something today!


----------



## ibglowin

Get your hands on as many of the RQ/LR Whites that you can while you (still) can. Those are winners every time.



Johnd said:


> Seems I'm having trouble keeping whites in the house, the wife, sister, and sisters in law have taken a liking.


----------



## geek

I agree, those limited release whites never disappoint me, I've done WE and CC, but am sure the RJS are a super product too.


----------



## ibglowin

Not only a fantastic wine but I forgot it had something very unique about it. One of the only wines I have ever had that came with a glass enclosure. Was not corked! Fantastic Syrah. I wish I could get ahold of fruit this pure. 2010 Eight Bells Syrah from Red Willow vineyard in Yakima Valley which is hard to get a contract for but somehow this little winery has one. Latest version of this wine got 92pts WS and this wine is equally as good. Just amazing from start to finish. A finish that doesn't want to quit for sure.


----------



## Daroowala

longhammer IPA


----------



## Brian55

RJ's W.S. Pinot noir from 1/2015. Not bad at this point, but we've yet to find a kit pinot that was all that spectacular. The WE LE Oregon being the best of what we've made so far.


----------



## geek

Beer night...in the Caribbean of course


----------



## sour_grapes

With the lovely dinner (mentioned elsewhere), we had a bottle of 2012 Horse Heaven Hills Red Blend. This wine is pretty strong stuff! It is 60% Syrah, 27% Merlot, plus some Cab Franc, Viognier, and Malbec. While not a traditional blend, it sure was nice!! It was oakey, brooding, and powerful.


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night I had a Cajun Gumbo for dinner. Like many of my Cajun favorites, I love pairing them with a Riesling. Last night's was a 2013 Ravines Dry Riesling from the Finger Lakes region of NY. Scents of citrus, rubber, and green raisins on the nose and semi-tart honeydew and a light lemon zest on the palate. Very good acidity and finish. Nicely balanced wine. It was fantastic.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Walker's Peach is really very good.


----------



## ceeaton

Larryh86GT said:


> Walker's Peach is really very good.



That has a really nice color to it. Looks really scrumptious!


----------



## Larryh86GT

I was surprised at how tasty it is. I've read a lot of threads here on peach wine that said it does not have a lot of flavor but maybe because this is 100% peach juice it works. It is on my list of juice buckets to get from Walker's this fall. 

Larry


----------



## joeswine

*Peach wine*

walkers makes an excellent base product..this is a peach port from 2007 and is in excellent finish at present. From walkers


----------



## Larryh86GT

That does look nice. What ABV is it? Mine is a little hot at 14 or 15%.


----------



## dcbrown73

Full bodied and crimson in color. Scents of rose petals and red fruit. Adventurous florals and allspice along with hints of black cherry and plum. Definitely a muscular alcohol (17.2% ABV) though it surprisingly doesn't necessarily daunt the audacious forward flavors.

Very bold in the line of some of the great Australian Barbossa Valley Shiraz. This is a very good wine though definitely not something you would drink everyday. Something you pull out when guest come by who enjoy bold wines as I do.


----------



## ColemanM

I'm going to have to try and find that bottle David! I'm enjoying a bottle (yeah, I'm the only one who drinks in this family) of el bombero from Spain. Grenache cariñena. Very berry cherry light oak. Definitely an Italian/Spanish wine. Thumbs up.


----------



## sour_grapes

Pulled out a 2010 Cline Zinfandel. This is one of my last experiments in aging cheap-to-modest-priced wines. This wine was fairly nice when I laid it down, but time has continued to improve it. It was, and still is bold, meaty, with tar, leather, and stewed fruits, but it has mellowed and become less harsh. Certainly a winner now. Was about $10 when I laid it down, drinking at $20 now.


----------



## ceeaton

Tipped the carboy I have of a WE SE Valpolicella that I added some Dornfelder skins to (6 lbs worth). Still medium body at best but the tannins from the dried elderberries and the dornfelder skins are quite apparent. Has a nose, which is rare for a red kit at this age. Still some bite from the CO2, since I haven't degassed it very well yet, and it is in the basement, which is up to a warm 63.7*F tonight. Exactly 5 months old today. Think this will be nice by the winter holidays.


----------



## Boatboy24

ColemanM said:


> I'm going to have to try and find that bottle David! I'm enjoying a bottle (yeah, I'm the only one who drinks in this family) of el bombero from Spain. Grenache cariñena. Very berry cherry light oak. Definitely an Italian/Spanish wine. Thumbs up. View attachment 28669



Sounds good. And with that view I'm sure it was.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Carmenere.


----------



## Julie

Drinking a glass of 2015 Carmenre from Floandgary. Nicely done Gary, I am thoroughly enjoying this


----------



## ibglowin

So this happened........

Spring shipping means gotta make room in da cellar for new arrivals!


----------



## Daroowala

winexpert pinot noir aged 18 months


----------



## geek

I had Presidente beer last night, very nice..


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> So this happened........



Wow!! Three impressive bottles before sundown!


----------



## ibglowin

Well how about 3 different sundowns? LOL Not a dud in the bunch that's for sure!



sour_grapes said:


> Wow!! Three impressive bottles before sundown!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Well how about 3 different sundowns? LOL Not a dud in the bunch that's for sure!



I thought the three-bottles-before-sundown scenario explained why the wine glass is tilted at that angle!


----------



## Boatboy24

This. And then my EP NZ Pinot Noir. And if that still sucks, then something else.


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> This. And then my EP NZ Pinot Noir. And if that still sucks, then something else.



It sucked - dumped it. Dave Phinney was working for me last weekend, so I went back to that.


----------



## ceeaton

How old is your EP Pinot Noir? That cheapy bottle I bought yesterday from Chile was so good last night I finished the whole frickin' thing. Paid for it this morning, but it was actually quite pleasant last night.

Guess I have to practice a bit more so I can finish the bottle w/o ill after effects the next morning. Seeing that most here finish the whole bottle I guess I'll have to work harder to become a member in good standing.


----------



## ibglowin

It does look a little tilted doesn't it! LOL




sour_grapes said:


> I thought the three-bottles-before-sundown scenario explained why the wine glass is tilted at that angle!


----------



## geek

Australian Riesling Traminer


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> How old is your EP Pinot Noir? That cheapy bottle I bought yesterday from Chile was so good last night I finished the whole frickin' thing. Paid for it this morning, but it was actually quite pleasant last night.
> 
> Guess I have to practice a bit more so I can finish the bottle w/o ill after effects the next morning. Seeing that most here finish the whole bottle I guess I'll have to work harder to become a member in good standing.



It is almost 3 years old. Started July, 2013.


----------



## jgmann67

Santa Cristina Super Tuscan... I like mine better.


----------



## ceeaton

Had a glass left over from bottling an Island Mist Peach Raspberry Sangria. Stuck it in the freezer and gave my wife a small sample. She is trying to complete a take home test due Tuesday (algebra) and the sample didn't help her concentrate. She attempted to lick out every bit in the glass. Guess I can add that one to the win column. Though it might push back my eventual retirement if she does poorly on the test.

Will be a great base wine to pour over ice with some sliced fruit this summer. I could also see me drinking it straight from the bottle, chilled, with no glass needed.

Edit: wife is still studying, so I'm working on the 6 or so ounces of Sangria that is chilled. I'm not a sweet wine drinker normally, but this isn't half bad (a bit more than half the f-pack was thrown in during primary fermentation, so the terminal SG was lower than the kit suggests it should be).


----------



## Boatboy24

En Primeur Amarone


----------



## TonyR

The wife and I shared a bottle of APOTHIC RED with dinner. A very nice California dry blended red.


----------



## ColemanM

jgmann67 said:


> Santa Cristina Super Tuscan... I like mine better.




My go to ST if I'm in a new liquor store. Always seems to satisfy. What ST did you make that was better?


----------



## jgmann67

ColemanM said:


> My go to ST if I'm in a new liquor store. Always seems to satisfy. What ST did you make that was better?




I don't know that it is actually better, but I made the 2014 LE Super Tuscan and it's really grown on me. Another few months till it's in its prime, I think.


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night I had a wonderful 2012 Goldeneye Anderson Valley Pinot Noir

Caliginously garnet in color, medium bodied with a warming alcohol level. Fruit forward with strawberry and raspberry jam on the nose and cherries, strawberries, and rose petals on the tongue. Very juicy with a long finish and a potent acidity that blends well with the progressive fruit flavors.

I should work on taking straighter pictures hah.


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> Last night I had a wonderful 2012 Goldeneye Anderson Valley Pinot Noir
> 
> *Caliginously* garnet in color, medium bodied with a warming alcohol level. Fruit forward with strawberry and raspberry jam on the nose and cherries, strawberries, and rose petals on the tongue. Very juicy with a long finish and a potent acidity that blends well with the progressive fruit flavors.



 When you stump Sour_Grapes, you have done well!!!! 

With the help of Merriam-Webster: _Caliginous_: Misty, dark.

My second-biggest surprise here is that a Pinot Noir would move you to invoke this word!


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> When you stump Sour_Grapes, you have done well!!!!
> 
> With the help of Merriam-Webster: _Caliginous_: Misty, dark.
> 
> My second-biggest surprise here is that a Pinot Noir would move you to invoke this word!





It's by far the darkest Pinot Noir I've ever seen.  It's also very different from most Pinot Noir's I've had. Well, I mean it's still fruity, but it has a very jammy taste kind of like many of the bold Australian Shiraz. The alcohol level was very pronounced and warming also, but the forward jammy flavors and zing of the high acidity made everything balance extremely well. I was very impressed with this Pinot.

If you come across a bottle. I would recommend it. Not just because it's very good, but because it's different.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> Last night I had a wonderful 2012 Goldeneye Anderson Valley Pinot Noir
> 
> Caliginously garnet in color, medium bodied with a warming alcohol level. Fruit forward with strawberry and raspberry jam on the nose and cherries, strawberries, and rose petals on the tongue. Very juicy with a long finish and a potent acidity that blends well with the progressive fruit flavors.
> 
> I should work on taking straighter pictures hah.



Where'd you get your corkscrew? It looks strikingly similar to mine: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MSXW15E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

BTW: it is the best corkscrew I've ever owned.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Where'd you get your corkscrew? It looks strikingly similar to mine: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MSXW15E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> BTW: it is the best corkscrew I've ever owned.



Amazon! 

This is the one I bought, but I believe they are both OEM by the same manufacturer. Obviously, my handle wood color didn't match the picture I ordered from, but that doesn't bother me. It still looks and functions great.

I just bought it. I've been using one I bought in Rome back in 2007 until about two weeks ago. The one I got in Rome works, but it's not double-hinged which makes it slightly more of a hassle which is why I bought the new one. I agree, it's a great waiter's corkscrew.

I have a Vinomaster too and it was great until I found out it occasionally pushes the cork into the bottle rather than driving the worm into the cork. That got benched quick once that started to happen.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 WE LR South African Shiraz Cabernet.

I just pulled a bottle of this to give to @ceeaton tomorrow. I'm rethinking that choice. It's really good and I'm not sure I want to give any up!


----------



## jgmann67

My WE Selection Australian Chard. Oaky goodness.


----------



## ColemanM

The first wall street journal wine I poured out. Usually I can deal with a ho hum wine, but this seemed faulty. Not like the three "angels reserve" naked wines wines that I dumped, though, just not very good. Decanted an hour, still not enjoyable. Made my "Monday night spaghetti" tonight and was needing an Italian wine. Boy did I get hosed. Followed it up with my 6-2015 Syrah from WGDirect. Needs another year but very promising.


----------



## sour_grapes

I cracked a bottle of my CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. My 7th wine ever, it is now 27 mos. old, and is a decent-to-good wine. Not as bold/intense/flavorous as the Stag's Leap Merlot I was raving about yesterday, but a solid offering. Happy to have it as a daily red.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I cracked a bottle of my CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. My 7th wine ever, it is now 27 mos. old, and is a decent-to-good wine. Not as bold/intense/flavorous as the Stag's Leap Merlot I was raving about yesterday, but a solid offering. Happy to have it as a daily red.



I'm disappointed with mine. I snatched one up as they were being discontinued after reading a lot of great reviews. To me, it's thin, and acidic. Like you said, a decent wine, but definitely not one of my best.


----------



## JohnT

my own 2014 barrel reserve. must say that it is very nice...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm disappointed with mine. I snatched one up as they were being discontinued after reading a lot of great reviews. To me, it's thin, and acidic. Like you said, a decent wine, but definitely not one of my best.



I _just_ sat down to WMT, after pouring myself a glass of the now-one-day-opened Yakima Valley Syrah. I read your post first, then took a sip of my wine. There are other wines in my quiver that I would describe exactly as you described this one, but I would NOT describe this wine as thin or acidic. 

I sometimes wish I understood what leads to these disparate outcomes!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> ...I sometimes wish I understood what leads to these disparate outcomes!



Paul, I think if we can get small groups of winemakers that live relatively close together to keep sharing what they have made, then sample from like wines that different individuals have made, we might have a chance to figure out what each of us are doing differently to change the outcome of a particular kit.

I'm excited to possibly share a Stags Leap Merlot that Boatboy Jim made (and shared with me today) and let spend some time in a barrel with jgmann Jim and his Stags Leap Merlot and educate Jim #2 and myself as to what a barrel can do to improve a wine (since neither of us own a barrel, yet). 

I have two Pinot Grigio buckets which have tested the same, and plan on using two different yeasts but keep everything else the same in hopes of figuring out what a D47 and QA23 yeast impart on this particular Pinot Grigio. Boatboy Jim added it would be interesting to see if we saved a few bottles for 3 or so years to see if the flavors imparted by the two different yeasts converged to the point we couldn't tell that the bottles had wine fermented with different yeasts.

Just food (and drink) for thought.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I _just_ sat down to WMT, after pouring myself a glass of the now-one-day-opened Yakima Valley Syrah. I read your post first, then took a sip of my wine. There are other wines in my quiver that I would describe exactly as you described this one, but I would NOT describe this wine as thin or acidic.
> 
> I sometimes wish I understood what leads to these disparate outcomes!



Sour is exactly it. In fact, I gave @ceeaton two wines yesterday that have the same trait and asked him to test them out and see if its just me. I have a few like this, and they all exhibit this same characteristic. At this point, I think it is something I've done, but I cannot, for the life of me, find a common thread between them that other wines don't have.


----------



## PhilDarby

A bottle of red taken from my main bulk aging container, have to say its really nice ;-)


----------



## ibglowin

I still have one bottle of that left. IIRC it was made in 2011 Perhaps I need to open and add another data point to this now discontinued product. 





sour_grapes said:


> I _just_ sat down to WMT, after pouring myself a glass of the now-one-day-opened Yakima Valley Syrah. I read your post first, then took a sip of my wine. There are other wines in my quiver that I would describe exactly as you described this one, but I would NOT describe this wine as thin or acidic.
> 
> I sometimes wish I understood what leads to these disparate outcomes!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I still have one bottle of that left. IIRC it was made in 2011 Perhaps I need to open and add another data point to this now discontinued product.



That label alone should kick the enjoyability up a couple of notches! Mine has the generic CC label, which looks tawdry in comparison.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, The 3lb bottle would probably help a little as well. IIRC that bottle was a recycled TJ's Reserve Petit Syrah bottle. The wine was excellent @ $10 and the bottle was Uber high quality as well. Amazing QPR wine.



sour_grapes said:


> That label alone should kick the enjoyability up a couple of notches! Mine has the generic CC label, which looks tawdry in comparison.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I still have one bottle of that left. IIRC it was made in 2011 Perhaps I need to open and add another data point to this now discontinued product.



It says "Reserve", so it must be good.


----------



## ColemanM

Boatboy, I have a possible explanation. I wonder if it has to do with either oxidation or co2 still in the wine. I'm so distraught over this "taste" in all my kit wines that I no longer make them. I may try a stag leaps Merlot with two 50# frozen Merlot skins, go with the slightly extended ferment/clear schedule and bottle in under 90 days. See if that work, but as for now, I'm still in my winter hobby so no grapes for me til fall.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got some friends showing up for dinner momentarily. On deck for tonight is the 2015 LR Shiraz Viognier and a little Black Forest Port.


----------



## Boatboy24

ColemanM said:


> Boatboy, I have a possible explanation. I wonder if it has to do with either oxidation or co2 still in the wine. I'm so distraught over this "taste" in all my kit wines that I no longer make them. I may try a stag leaps Merlot with two 50# frozen Merlot skins, go with the slightly extended ferment/clear schedule and bottle in under 90 days. See if that work, but as for now, I'm still in my winter hobby so no grapes for me til fall.



I don't think its CO2, as all the wines were at least 9 months old when bottled and had been barrel aged. Oxidation is an interesting thought. Would that cause a sour taste? Visibly, the wines don't appear to be oxidized. And they've been under 1+1 corks from Lafitte.


----------



## geek

Not a big beer drinker but this one is really good..!!


----------



## Tnuscan

ColemanM said:


> Boatboy, I have a possible explanation. I wonder if it has to do with either oxidation or co2 still in the wine. I'm so distraught over this "taste" in all my kit wines that I no longer make them. I may try a stag leaps Merlot with two 50# frozen Merlot skins, go with the slightly extended ferment/clear schedule and bottle in under 90 days. See if that work, but as for now, I'm still in my winter hobby so no grapes for me til fall.



Would you care to give more detail and info on this taste?


----------



## Boatboy24

ColemanM said:


> Boatboy, I have a possible explanation. I wonder if it has to do with either oxidation or co2 still in the wine. I'm so distraught over this "taste" in all my kit wines that I no longer make them. I may try a stag leaps Merlot with two 50# frozen Merlot skins, go with the slightly extended ferment/clear schedule and bottle in under 90 days. See if that work, but as for now, I'm still in my winter hobby so no grapes for me til fall.



Doing some more searching today and one possible culprit is Volatile Acidity. 
_
"Description. While several other volatile acids (those organic acids separable by distillation) - lactic, succinic, and propionic - occur in wine, Volatile Acidity commonly (but inaccurately) is used to refer to both acetic acid and ethyl acetate. Table vinegar is 5% (50 g/L) acetic acid whereas the threshold in wine is about 0.2 g/L. Legal limits are about 1.2 to 1.5 g/L and levels above 1.5 g/L are usually frankly vinegary. Acetic acid alone has only slight impact on aroma and bouquet but ethyl acetate is often present. The nose and particularly the flavour of acetic acid is a slightly sweet, acidic, (vinegary) character and is particularly noticeable in the aftertaste where it tends to linger.

Cause. (see Ethyl Acetate). Acetic acid bacteria (Acetobacter spp.) as contaminants of slightly fermenting damaged grapes will provide a large inoculum that can quickly produce a lot of vinegar especially in an unattended red wine cap.

Prevention. See ethyl acetate.

Treatment. Wine with frank acetic acid should be sulphited as soon as possible to kill the bacteria. Then it can be blended with another wine and the acetic acid diluted to a level where it is not noticeable.

Judging. When ethyl acetate is present, acetic acid is difficult to detect because it is overwhelmed by the aggressiveness of the acetate ester and because few judges will actually taste such wine. When ethyl acetate is not evident, acetic acid V.A. at levels high enough to be identified is rather rare."_

If proper sulfite levels are not present, it sounds like this could be an issue.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Sour is exactly it. In fact, I gave @ceeaton two wines yesterday that have the same trait and asked him to test them out and see if its just me. I have a few like this, and they all exhibit this same characteristic. At this point, I think it is something I've done, but I cannot, for the life of me, find a common thread between them that other wines don't have.



I pulled out the Tempranillo Granacha this evening. I really love the overall oak profile. If you hadn't said to watch for the sour taste, I would probably have chalked it up to the style and type of grapes used in the kit. By no means is this an unpleasant wine to me. The oak in the nose matches up with the oak in the taste. A decent amount of my favorite wines have an overall sour cherry backbone to their expected flavor profile. It does have an overall sour taste, most noticeable in the finish.

One thing I notice, and you will probably notice in the Merlot blend I gave you, is about 15 seconds after initially tasting the wine, I get a slight (and I mean very slight) sensation of bitterness at the back of my tongue. Almost like the aftertaste from a bell pepper. It is much more pronounced in the Merlot than it is in the wine you gave me. I attributed that in the Merlot blend to the Malbec lug I added.

BTW, I tested the pH at 3.42 and the TA at 6.8 g/L. Also noticed wine diamonds forming in my glass, and it's 64.0 *F in my basement right now. Not being a heavy bodied red, I wonder if the acid might be borderline too high if it is dropping crystals in my glass.

You never gave me the particulars like you did on the other wines, so I really can't say if there was something you did that added to the overall sour profile. 

If you like one of the wines I gave you I'd be willing to trade with this one if you have a lot still on hand. The more I drink this wine, the more I like it. Unless you added something out of the ordinary while making this wine I think your technique is quite sound. It is a very clean wine (ie. no noticeable faults to me). Thank you for the bottle!

Other thoughts on the issue. Was thinking of Brettanomyes, but I didn't get the normal "barnyard" aromas (have a friend that makes lots of Brett beers). Plus that would have shown up in the wines that you put in the barrel after this one. 

I haven't had a sip for about 10 minutes since I'm typing this, and I still have a really nice oak flavor in my mouth. I'd say the oak monster has made an appearance, but this is not over the top and the flavor is really excellent, just has a lot of staying power. Overall I think it is a very good wine (sorry, I'm sure you were hoping I'd say it was way too sour and awful, didn't mean to let you down).

Edit: strange...just put the rest of the bottle in my decanter and there are no wine diamonds in the bottle!?!


----------



## Boatboy24

Craig:

Great notes and observations. Thanks so much for the input. I really appreciate it. It's not often that you can hand a bottle to someone and say "hey, does this taste like crap to you too?".  I think your perceptions of the wine are similar to mine, though I don't recall noting much oak on this one. But as far as acid/bitter goes, we are in sync. It doesn't ruin the wine for me, but I just don't think that's what it was intended to be and it is less enjoyable than I think it should be. I'll be interested to see if you note similar properties on the Monastrell/Petit Verdot. 

Very interesting about the crystals in the glass but not the bottle/decanter.

Edit: other than swapping yeast and barrel time, I didn't do much to this one. Started 1/18/14. I replaced kit yeast with D-254. It spent 12 weeks in a 1 year old barrel. Note on 10 July of that year: " Quite good already, even before barrel time. Wine is quite dry, but has nice fruit - shows both varietals well." Then on bottling day, Nov 3rd: "Wine tastes a little flat, with not much flavor.". Reading that reminds me of my other complaint with these wines: there's just not much there, aside from that bite.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Seemed appropriate to open a bottle of Dragons Blood for tonight's Game of Thrones episode. Both the wine and show were good.


----------



## vernsgal

Sangiovese merlot for me tonight


----------



## ColemanM

So, Tnuscan, I'm having a hard time putting my sour taste to words. I'd have to say it's more of a very unbalanced taste with high acid sourness. Tonight, though, I am having a WE old vine Zin with the pressed skins of a OVZin frozen must bucket. It's about 15 months old. Looks beautiful. Still has kit taste behind it. Smells of the OVZin skins and tastes more like a Zin. Still, high acid and sour. Mlf time?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Craig:
> 
> Great notes and observations. Thanks so much for the input. I really appreciate it. It's not often that you can hand a bottle to someone and say "hey, does this taste like crap to you too?".  I think your perceptions of the wine are similar to mine, though I don't recall noting much oak on this one. But as far as acid/bitter goes, we are in sync. It doesn't ruin the wine for me, but I just don't think that's what it was intended to be and it is less enjoyable than I think it should be. I'll be interested to see if you note similar properties on the Monastrell/Petit Verdot.
> 
> Very interesting about the crystals in the glass but not the bottle/decanter.
> 
> Edit: other than swapping yeast and barrel time, I didn't do much to this one. Started 1/18/14. I replaced kit yeast with D-254. It spent 12 weeks in a 1 year old barrel. Note on 10 July of that year: " Quite good already, even before barrel time. Wine is quite dry, but has nice fruit - shows both varietals well." Then on bottling day, Nov 3rd: "Wine tastes a little flat, with not much flavor.". Reading that reminds me of my other complaint with these wines: there's just not much there, aside from that bite.



Checked the decanter this morning, maybe two or three diamonds, nothing like my glass. Wonder if the short time I was in the 50*F garage with the glass (they follow me around the house) was enough to produce the diamonds. Maybe a glass and a half left in there, hummm, someone was thirsty last night. Surprised I'm not a bit hazy this morning.

Further on the oak. I think the barrel is able to impart more oak flavor in a pleasant way than you can with chips, cubes etc. It was good oak but not in your face oak. You are right on the flavor, it would be very one dimensional w/o the oak. But the base flavor is one I like very much. That sourness shows up in mine but because of their lack of age, maybe I'm used to it.


----------



## ceeaton

Finishing the rest of @Boatboy24 's Tempranillo Garnacha Showcase 2014 that I had in my decanter overnight. I am getting a lot more fruit in the nose and flavor, mostly sour cherries and plum. The oak is much less noticeable and the wine has an overall softer taste (I'm sure from having the crap oxidized out of it in my decanter). I really still like this wine, no matter how much you try to talk me out of it. I could really go for a big porterhouse steak about right now...


----------



## sour_grapes

First bottle of my CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec! It is still 3 weeks shy of my self-imposed 18 mo. initial aging, but, what the heck!? Life is about the journey.

Pretty happy with this one. It is spicy, good backbone, pleasant mouthfeel. The color is a bit light, like a Cali Pinot, but the nose is better than most kit wines. It has an appealing earthiness.

Almost forgot to mention any tweaks: I used ICV-D254 yeast, and I chaptalized. I overshot a bit, and goosed the ABV to north of 15%. I had forgotten about this before tasting and forming my impressions, and am pleased that the wine is taking this in stride.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Finishing the rest of @Boatboy24 's Tempranillo Garnacha Showcase 2014 that I had in my decanter overnight. I am getting a lot more fruit in the nose and flavor, mostly sour cherries and plum. The oak is much less noticeable and the wine has an overall softer taste (I'm sure from having the crap oxidized out of it in my decanter). I really still like this wine, no matter how much you try to talk me out of it. I could really go for a big porterhouse steak about right now...



Well, now you've got me really confused.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> First bottle of my CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec! It is still 3 weeks shy of my self-imposed 18 mo. initial aging, but, what the heck!? Life is about the journey.
> 
> Pretty happy with this one. It is spicy, good backbone, pleasant mouthfeel. The color is a bit light, like a Cali Pinot, but the nose is better than most kit wines. It has an appealing earthiness.
> 
> Almost forgot to mention any tweaks: I used ICV-D254 yeast, and I chaptalized. I overshot a bit, and goosed the ABV to north of 15%. I had forgotten about this before tasting and forming my impressions, and am pleased that the wine is taking this in stride.



Finally...!!! 

I have to also try mine soon, haven't tasted it in a while...


----------



## ColemanM

Top off wine from my 2014? Sangiovese. Love it!!!!! Frozen vino superior must.


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night was a 2013 Kenneth Volk Pinot Noir.

Ruby redish with violet hues showing a bit of youth. Minerals, spices and a splash of red fruit on the nose. Plum rind, florals, and allspice fill out the juicy flavors with a medium finish. Strong acidity that requires decanting to soften.

With some age, I believe this could can be much better. Decanting is an absolute must. You will be punch-drunk by the acidity if you do not. (it's undrinkable straight from the bottle) Within 30 minutes, the wine opens and burns off the extreme levels acidity, though it's still pretty strong.


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight it's the rest of the amarone I started yesterday


----------



## ibglowin

2008 CC Reserve Walter Clore. Nice right bank Bordeaux blend. Went very nice with a certain "salad".....


----------



## sour_grapes

You're killin' me here, Mike. Yum. I have a crappy French Merlot that a friend inflicted on us.


----------



## Hokapsig

a bottle of Doug's Destiny. It goes great with a Pepperoni and Sausage pizza....


----------



## ibglowin

Somebody once said "life is too short to drink bad wine". 

I am sticking with that! 




sour_grapes said:


> You're killin' me here, Mike. Yum. I have a crappy French Merlot that a friend inflicted on us.


----------



## ColemanM

Not really a steak wine but very good none the less.


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot.


----------



## vernsgal

Kids are doing a stop over on their move from Calgary to Abbotsford. They should be here around 1a.m.Can't have more than 1 or 2 glasses tonight or I won't be awake for them lol


----------



## ibglowin

Had our one of our BFF's down for an impromptu start of Summer on the patio so I brought out the defacto "Summer in a Bottle" wines from WA state of course. 3 nice Rose's that paired well with some nice Spanish tapas. Oh and in case you can't figure out what the papers are this is what dinner is like with a "Laboratory Fellow" as well as a laboratory director who is a physicist by trade. Somehow, somewhere the dinner conversation is going to take a turn towards physics. Its only a matter of time....  

The wine helps @sour_grapes


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Had our one of our BFF's down for an impromptu start of Summer on the patio so I brought out the defacto "Summer in a Bottle" wines from WA state of course. 3 nice Rose's that paired well with some nice Spanish tapas. Oh and in case you can't figure out what the papers are this is what dinner is like with a "Laboratory Fellow" as well as a laboratory director who is a physicist by trade. Somehow, somewhere the dinner conversation is going to take a turn towards physics. Its only a matter of time....
> 
> The wine helps @sour_grapes



That is c̶u̶t̶e̶ cool! I am thinking that he or she tried to explain explain Special Relativity (upper right), General Relativity (upper left), and gravitational lensing (bottom) to your dinner party! Nice!

(Edited to more unambiguously reflect my intended meaning.)


----------



## sour_grapes

I am having a bottle of ~2.5-yr-old CC Showcase Amarone. This is one of my first wines. It has really shaped up nicely with time (or else it takes about 2 years to develop cellar palate!). Rich, dark fruits, stewed cherries, full mouthfeel, bold flavor. Now we are talking!


----------



## ibglowin

Good guesses! Yea, lots of table discussions about relativity. Mrs IB wanted to know how photographic images were made/captured on film (then) vs now digital. Just your usual light dinner conversation in LA I guess. 

He is just recently retired from LANL and was the Director for the CNLS for many years. Sharp guy to say the least. LOL



sour_grapes said:


> That is cute! I am thinking that he or she tried to explain explain Special Relativity (upper right), General Relativity (upper left), and gravitational lensing (bottom) to your dinner party! Nice!


----------



## geek

CC Showcase Argentina Malbec, getting better!!


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Erath Pinot Noir.


----------



## Jericurl

Papa Murphy's Chicken bacon artichoke pizza was paired with BlackBriar Mead (blackberry/elderberry). It was superb.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> CC Showcase Argentina Malbec, getting better!!



Well, what are the deets?


----------



## dcbrown73

2011 Banknote Counterfeit Zinfandel

Gorgeous ruby red in color, classic rose petals and radish on the nose. Vivid raspberry jam and earthen spices with a tart finish. Fifteen minutes in the decanter softens the acidity to reach a very nice balance.

Banknote is an interesting story. They do not have their own vineyards. They produce their wines from purchased grapes. The proprietor is a graphic designer who re-creates old bank notes as art. When he was trying to decide on a name for his wine, his son or daughter (can't recall who, I was told the story by the wines local distributor) said that Pete should use his art on the bottle and Banknote Counterfeit was born.


----------



## ibglowin

Got invited to some friends for dinner last night. They fixed some baby back ribs for dinner and I brought the wine. 2009 Gorman Zachary's Ladder 91pts WS. Still going strong with plenty of life. Mostly Syrah then Cab Sauv, then Petit Verdot. Went very well with the meal!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Well, what are the deets?



I guess I was getting a bit over the fence with so much wine.. LOL
All I remember right now is that compared to the last time I tasted this wine, is getting smoother and pleasant to drink. Previously it was a bit harsh, although many good flavors of cherry, but maybe a bit harsh.


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Rama Cabernet Sauvignon

Dark garnet in color with aromas of peppery red fruit and tar. On the palate its silky smooth with a red plum, slight sour cherry and damp peat moss. A medium minus acidity that keeps the wine well balanced.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Syrah from 8 Chains North in very nearby Loudon County, VA (about 10 minutes from my sister's place and half an hour from me). They've been growing and have been sourcing 'outside' grapes from Crawford Vineyard in Yakima, Wa. This bottle was given to me in return for a bottle of my 2014 Amador Zin that I gave to a co-worker. I really like that Zin, but I'm definitely the winner on this one. It could still use a little time in the bottle, but I'd be happy having spent $20-$25 on this.


----------



## ceeaton

Harford Traminette. Bought it for my wife to celebrate her class being done, but she hasn't taken the liking to it that I thought she would. I swear it was her favorite when she did a tasting a last year. Well, I'm the beneficiary of that wrong choice, this stuff is really good!

Might even order some vines next year since it seems to grow pretty well in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Julie

2014 Fredonia/Elderberry, boy am I really enjoying this blend.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Harford Traminette. Bought it for my wife to celebrate her class being done, but she hasn't taken the liking to it that I thought she would. I swear it was her favorite when she did a tasting a last year. Well, I'm the beneficiary of that wrong choice, this stuff is really good!
> 
> Might even order some vines next year since it seems to grow pretty well in this neck of the woods.



Love their Traminette.


----------



## ceeaton

I've been all over the map tonight. Labatt's Blue, Vintners Rapsberry concentrate wine from the carboy, and finally an IM Raspberry/Peach Sangria I bottled about a month ago, I think. Added a 1 L white grape concentrate and 1 lb corn sugar per Label peelers suggestion, it ain't gonna win an award for body, but the flavor is really good! Added 1/2 the f-pack to the primary. Both my wife and I commented that we may not give this one away as much as a normal batch of wine. This will be very good this summer, especially if you add some citrus fruit a few hours before serving. Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

Also all over the map! I had half a glass of Kentucky Bourbon-barrel-aged porter, then a splash of my CC Amarone ('til the bottle was empty), then one glass of my WE Malbec (again, last of the bottle), then one glass of a cheapo Chardonnay in the service of topping up a carboy of WE Luna Bianca. Now, my glass is empty and I am eyeing up what to fill it with! Leading contender is opening a WE LE Washington Cabernet Merlot, but will that go with the popcorn I am planning to make??? 

Edited to add: went with a Sprecher Irish Stout to go with the popcorn.


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight it's a Valpolicella.Not sure of which kit.Too lazy to go look lol


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, last night we opened and killed a bottle of WE LE Washington State (Red Mtn.) Cab/Merlot. This is fine, but, as a non-grape-pack kit, it is a bit thin and light in color. Since a friend stopped by, we next opened a bottle of the CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot. I still think this is the best wine I have made.


----------



## Bubba1

Last years Sangiovese from grapes and juice pails


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Since a friend stopped by, we next opened a bottle of the CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot. I still think this is the best wine I have made.




I've been tempted to get that kit but I only make red wine from grapes. I even have that kit on the cart at a sponsor's website for a few days now but never pull the trigger...... [emoji3][emoji3]

Maybe I should, for around $123 shipped .


----------



## ibglowin

A bottle from one of my favorite wineries in WA State! 2012 Sleight of Hand Cellars "The Conjurer". Nice session wine! Cab Sauv, Cab Franc and Merlot. Costco had these last year for a ridiculous price so picked up several for the cellar. Yes that is NPH on the label. LOL Love this winery. They are just one of the reasons WA Wine is a passion in my life.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Nice session wine!



So is that a thing?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes it is. AKA the "warm up" wine for a nice full evening with dinner.


----------



## vernsgal

Well tonight I reached for something a little different than my usual.I have to admit I've always been a little afraid of this one.I figured it's aged 2 1/2 years now ,if it doesn't have any taste to it yet,it probably never will! This is one of my earlier fruit wines .


----------



## dcbrown73

vernsgal said:


> Well tonight I reached for something a little different than my usual.I have to admit I've always been a little afraid of this one.I figured it's aged 2 1/2 years now ,if it doesn't have any taste to it yet,it probably never will! This is one of my earlier fruit wines .



Well... Did it have any flavor?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> A bottle from one of my favorite wineries in WA State! 2012 Sleight of Hand Cellars "The Conjurer". Nice session wine! Cab Sauv, Cab Franc and Merlot. Costco had these last year for a ridiculous price so picked up several for the cellar. Yes that is NPH on the label. LOL Love this winery. They are just one of the reasons WA Wine is a passion in my life.




I have to make a pit stop at Costco today, anything I should look around for?


----------



## ibglowin

All Costco's are different in what they stock (which is why its exciting to visit out of town Costco's) but I would look for the latest Columbia Crest H3 Les Chevaux if they have it as well as that Columbia Crest Grand Estates "Red Blend" that got high marks. Also look for the Kirkland Signature Cab/Merlot that got good reviews from the Reverse Wine Snob


----------



## vernsgal

dcbrown73 said:


> Well... Did it have any flavor?



Lol.sorry should have mentioned taste.It was actually pretty good.Even hubby liked it and had a glass with me.I think the only thing it's lacking is maybe a bit of oak.Flavor was very upfront,smooth, med bodied .


----------



## ibglowin

2010 Proper Syrah!

Not a Session Wine! LOL This is the main course. I snagged 3 bottles for myself the year it was released and popped one finally about 18mo ago and felt I opened it way too young. Tonight, bottle numero dos and it is hitting on all cylinders! 92pts WS and named "Baby Cayuse" by one of WA States leading wine critics. Perfect amount of oak, notes of raspberry, plum, and back cherry and then that amazing "rocks funk" hits you on the finish with olive tapenade. This was and still is an amazing wine for the price. I actually drive to Denver each Fall to pick up my allocation as the owners live in Colorado Springs but the fruit is grown in the now infamous "Rocks District of Milton Freewater" AVA right next door to Cayuse!


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Ashan Chardonnay

Yellow gold, very faint on the nose. Mostly rubber and citrus. The fragrance is quite weak. It's medium bodied, dry with a heavy punch of acidity. Flavors of apricot, lemon, and a touch of grapefruit.

I think the wine has good quality, but not exactly my taste. It leans on bitter. If you're a citrus and IPA fan. This might be a fantastic wine for you.


----------



## ibglowin

So how do you find that wine in CT?


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> So how do you find that wine in CT?



You Washington wine lover you. 

I found it online while looking for a wine to bring to my community wine tasting when we were doing Washington State Wines.


----------



## ibglowin

I'm also friends with Chris Gorman so yea always interested. Which AVA/Vineyard was that one? There were four that year.


----------



## geek

A bit of a twist tonight


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight was a Cellar Classic merlot.It just hit the 1 year mark a week ago. I am going to miss the Cellar Classics. I personally think RJS dropped the ball on discontinuing it


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> I'm also friends with Chris Gorman so yea always interested. Which AVA/Vineyard was that one? There were four that year.



This one is from Kestrel Vineyards in Prosser, WA. 

I haven't tried too many Washington wines beyond the main-stays (St Saint Michelle, etc) So far, my favorite Washington wines that I've tried are (white) 2013 L'Ecole #41 Chenin Blanc and (red) a 2011 Doubleback Cabernet Sauvignon. Both are incredible wines.


----------



## ibglowin

I think you will enjoy the CC Reserve Club. Nice selections each quarter, reds and whites and they don't break the bank either. I have been on the Doubleback list since 2009. Mrs IB is from Seattle and we attended the Doubleback members party in Walla Walla back in the Summer of 2013. That was fun. Got to meet Drew Bledsoe, The Doubleback was flowing freely and they hired several food trucks for the event all free with your membership. I wish we were closer and could attend more of those release parties!


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> I think you will enjoy the CC Reserve Club. Nice selections each quarter, reds and whites and they don't break the bank either. I have been on the Doubleback list since 2009. Mrs IB is from Seattle and we attended the Doubleback members party in Walla Walla back in the Summer of 2013. That was fun. Got to meet Drew Bledsoe, The Doubleback was flowing freely and they hired several food trucks for the event all free with your membership. I wish we were closer and could attend more of those release parties!



I can admit it. I'm jealous.  I have two bottles of the 2011 Doubleback left. I both want to drink them and want to save them. If they weren't so pricey to replace, I would drink them. I put them at the very bottle of my 80 bottle wine rack so I don't have to see them all the time when I go in for a bottle.


----------



## ibglowin

I popped the cork on my first bottle of '09 DB a few months ago.


----------



## geek

Here it is Mike...from Costco, very good and tasty!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Here it is Mike...from Costco, very good and tasty!!
> View attachment 29103



Turn the bottle so we can see!!!


----------



## geek

Cabernet that Mike recommended


----------



## geek

There you go
@ibglowin

Mike sent a link in which this Costco wine is very recommended, they were NOT wrong..!!
$8.99 a bottle.


----------



## Johny99

*Last night our first full estate cab*

I racked our first full, as in all the grapes were ours, cab blend from a barrel to Carboys in prep to bottle. 1.5 l left over so we had some last night. My wife says it is the best wine I've ever made. 2013, cab franc, cab Sauvignon, Syrah with a pinch of merlot. I'll let it sit a couple of months, and then bottle. Hope it keeps getting better.


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> There you go
> @ibglowin
> 
> Mike sent a link in which this Costco wine is very recommended, they were NOT wrong..!!
> $8.99 a bottle.



Excellent! I have been looking for that wine at my Costco in ABQ and have yet to find it. Sounds like you better go back and snag a few more for that insane price!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Turn the bottle so we can see!!!



Such a tease!


----------



## Boatboy24

We out with some friends last night. Started out the evening with a sparkling Garnacha Rose. Then onto a Willamette Valley Pinot Noir, and finally a Greek Syrah Port.


----------



## Julie

2013 Malbec, is my last bottle for that year, sigh, it is so tasty hoping the 2014 is just as tasty.


----------



## dcbrown73

2010 Baron de Ley Rioja Reserva.

Full bodied and dark ruby in color and a fleshy texture and long finish. Tobacco and plum rind on the nose with a remarkable rich red fruit, tar and volcanic rock flavors. A very nice minerality of sorts. It's quite good and balanced once you aerate it or at least let it breath a few minutes.


----------



## FTC Wines

We just finished a 2014 Homewinery Cab, very nice, dry, nice legs, good flavor for just $2 a bottle. Roy


----------



## dcbrown73

2009 Azienda Agricola Le Ragnaie Brunello di Montalcino

I didn't do a proper tasting with this as I had company, but it's an excellent Sangiovese. Very well balanced and a beautiful ruby red in color. I can always enjoy a red wine that isn't overly heavy (Cab/Sauv or Shiraz/Syrah) when I'm not having steaks. I'm very happy that I have two more of these in the wine rack. Good stuff.


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> 2009 Azienda Agricola Le Ragnaie Brunello di Montalcino
> 
> I didn't do a proper tasting with this as I had company, but it's an excellent Sangiovese. Very well balanced and a beautiful ruby red in color. I can always enjoy a red wine that isn't overly heavy (Cab/Sauv or Shiraz/Syrah) when I'm not having steaks. I'm very happy that I have two more of these in the wine rack. Good stuff.



Umm, I am a bit confused. Essentially any Brunello di Montalcino will be a HEAVY wine. Most people think it overpowers nearly all food, except, say, charcuterie and cheese. Certainly, I would pick a Cab or Syrah as more dinner-friendly than a Brunello (as much as I love them, even if I cannot afford them ).


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> Umm, I am a bit confused. Essentially any Brunello di Montalcino will be a HEAVY wine. Most people think it overpowers nearly all food, except, say, charcuterie and cheese. Certainly, I would pick a Cab or Syrah as more dinner-friendly than a Brunello (as much as I love them, even if I cannot afford them ).



Hmm. Heavier than a Cab/Sauv or a Shiraz? I've never known a Sangiovese to be heavier than those wines normally. Which is why I see fatty salty steaks cut through Cab/Sauv or a Shiraz working so well with a BBQ dinner.

Maybe it's my youth in this new hobby of mine. I always viewed Sangioese like many blended red wines. Heavier than say Pinot Noir, not near as heavy as the Cab or Syrah.

...then again. The heaviest wine I've ever drank that wasn't a port or similar was as Zinfandel which really surprised me at the time.


----------



## sour_grapes

It is not the Sangiovese that makes it heavy. Sangioveses range all over the spectrum. Rather, it is the required extended maceration, the required 5 years of aging (at least 2 required in a barrel, but usually 3) that really amp up this wine.


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> It is not the Sangiovese that makes it heavy. Sangioveses range all over the spectrum. Rather, it is the required extended maceration, the required 5 years of aging (at least 2 required in a barrel, but usually 3) that really amp up this wine.



I don't know what to tell you. This wine was translucent ruby in color. Almost like a slightly darker Pinot Noir. Most Cabs and Syrah that I have had are completely opaque. The wine was still full bodied, but just not on that level.


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> I don't know what to tell you. This wine was translucent ruby in color. Almost like a slightly darker Pinot Noir. Most Cabs and Syrah that I have had are completely opaque. The wine was still full bodied, but just not on that level.



Well, I cannot argue with the data!


----------



## ibglowin

This looks pretty interesting. Been quite a bit of buzz about it. Make by Columbia Crest. MSRP $22.

Got 92pt WS and a portion of the wine was aged on the skins for 9 months! 

I am seeing it at mu local Smith's Market Place (Kroger) so it must be available nationwide more than likely. I think I will snag a bottle (or two) just for the label! LOL


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> This looks pretty interesting. Been quite a bit of buzz about it. Make by Columbia Crest. MSRP $22.
> 
> Got 92pt WS and a portion of the wine was aged on the skins for 9 months!
> 
> I am seeing it at mu local Smith's Market Place (Kroger) so it must be available nationwide more than likely. I think I will snag a bottle (or two) just for the label! LOL



Love the label. What is title of the wine?


----------



## ibglowin

Intrinsic




dcbrown73 said:


> Love the label. What is title of the wine?


----------



## ibglowin

Shelf Talker attached.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Shelf Talker attached.



From their website:

Tremendously complex, this Cabernet Sauvignon boasts leather and cherry aromas, subtle mineral notes, and a finish that goes on forever. 

10% fermented in concrete tanks.

Available at my local Total Wine for $22.99.


----------



## ibglowin

Just in case you don't think I ever drink any of MY wine LOL. Tonight I pulled a bottle of my 2012 Pistola's de Duelo (Dueling Pistols). 50/50 blend of Zinfandel and Syrah. This guy took a little longer to settle down and come around but he is finally hitting on all cylinders. Oak has settled down as well as the tannins. Nice acidity, lots of pepper and spice from the Zin along with loads of dark blue fruits from the Syrah. This went especially well with left over pulled pork from the weekend!


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight I am having my blackberry. It's just coming on 3 years It was actually a great start for me on this forum!
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38273


----------



## dcbrown73

Well, today I racked my DB. I picked this up locally to top it up with. It's actually pretty good stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Just in case you don't think I ever drink any of MY wine LOL. Tonight I pulled a bottle of my 2012 Pistola's de Duelo (Dueling Pistols). 50/50 blend of Zinfandel and Syrah. This guy took a little longer to settle down and come around but he is finally hitting on all cylinders. Oak has settled down as well as the tannins. Nice acidity, lots of pepper and spice from the Zin along with loads of dark blue fruits from the Syrah. This went especially well with left over pulled pork from the weekend!



I'm thinking of doing a Zin blend this fall - Prisoner style. 

Maybe Zin, Syrah, and Petite Verdot or Petite Sirah.


----------



## ibglowin

I made one as well back in 2012 with what I could get my hands on and it has already won 2 gold medals. I used Zin, Cab Sauv, Syrah, Petit Syrah.





Boatboy24 said:


> I'm thinking of doing a Zin blend this fall - Prisoner style.
> 
> Maybe Zin, Syrah, and Petite Verdot or Petite Sirah.


----------



## geek

vernsgal said:


> Tonight I am having my blackberry. It's just coming on 3 years It was actually a great start for me on this forum!
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38273



How does it taste?


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> Well, today I racked my DB. I picked this up locally to top it up with. It's actually pretty good stuff.



Very nice label..!!


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Very nice label..!!



It's not mine! It's from a local Connecticut winery called Jones Farms. I just bought it to top off my DB which I am not a fan of White Zinfandel which is the recommended top off wine.


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> It's not mine! It's from a local Connecticut winery called Jones Farms. I just bought it to top off my DB which I am not a fan of White Zinfandel which is the recommended top off wine.



Yes, I realized...
But nice anyways..


----------



## vernsgal

geek said:


> How does it taste?



I really like it.The blackberry flavor is obviously right up front but I don't find it over the top.Body is a good medium.Sweetness, I went dry.

Only change I will do again is maybe oak it a for a little something other than the fruit taste.
Maybe split the wine and do 1/2 with American oak cubes and the other with Hungarian. Just to see which would accent it the best


----------



## geek

I like the other Merlot Cab blend from Costco much more than this, not bad though.


----------



## dcbrown73

2011 Fattoria Petrolo Torrione Toscana (IGT)

Torrione is a Tuscan red blend consisting 80% Sangiovese, 15% Merlot, and 5% Cabernet Sauvignon.

Cherries, rose petals, and red apple rind on the nose. Strawberry and licorice with a woody essence and a spike of tartness leading in the the finish. Smooth, but doesn't have the depth to really have a silky texture. Definitely flavorful though, just a bit thin though that really doesn't detract from it much. It's very good, but needs to breath a few minutes to burn off initial acidity.


----------



## cmason1957

A very tasty wheat beer my wife and I made about two months ago. It was an extract kit. One of the tastiest home brewed beers I have ever made. Great after mowing the lawn.


----------



## ibglowin

Snagged a couple of bottles the Intrinsic Cabernet yesterday. Took advantage of the 20% off if you get 6 bottles or more combined that Smith's (Kroger) has most of the time so that brought the price down to ~$18. 

Also picked up some nice WA/OR Rose' that have been getting great reviews and very high QPR. These are in the $10-$11 a bottle range. Very excited to try a Rose' made from OR State Pinot Noir!















ibglowin said:


> Intrinsic


----------



## berrycrush

This Georgian amber wine made from green grape Rkatsiteli fermented with skin in underground terracotta vat:


----------



## dcbrown73

We don't have Kroger in the Northeast. We had them in Texas when I still lived there 11 years ago.

I see Total Wine in Norwalk (just opened here) has it for $20 if you get a mix of six wines. Maybe I will try to stop by there this weekend.


----------



## ibglowin

You will love Total Wine. Not the greatest prices but the selection is very nice. We have 2 in ABQ that are lots of fun to browse the aisle's when we get down there.

Kroger moved into TX about 30 years ago big time and went into all the big cities. They have closed all but about 50 stores in the DFW area now.



dcbrown73 said:


> We don't have Kroger in the Northeast. We had them in Texas when I still lived there 11 years ago.
> 
> I see Total Wine in Norwalk (just opened here) has it for $20 if you get a mix of six wines. Maybe I will try to stop by there this weekend.


----------



## dcbrown73

I visited my first Total Wine in Austin, TX about two months ago. Wow, a kid in a candy store! That place was incredible!

I used to work for at the time, the largest retail / class B wholesale wine and liquor distributor in Texas and our biggest store (which was very large by normal standards) wasn't the size of the Total Wine in Austin.


----------



## Boatboy24

............


----------



## dcbrown73

Nice Jim.

Tonight I will be having several Austrian and New Zealand wines. Tonight is our community monthly wine tasting and Australia and New Zealand are the regions.

The selections I'm bringing are:

* Red: 2011 Two Hands Shiraz Bella's Garden, Barbossa Valley, Australia
* White: 2012 Leeuwin Estate Chardonnay Art Series, Margaret River Australia

No idea what the rest of the group is bringing.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Popping an H3 cab tonight with grilled brats, veggies and roasted red potatoes. The start of vacation is a wonderful thing!


----------



## ceeaton

Tipped the carboy of my Spring 2015 Chilean Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec blend with some added Tannin Extra Riche. Hoping to have enough clean bottles this weekend to bottle it. Really enjoy this verses the other half of the batch w/o the added finishing tannins. They seem to hide the slight bitter aftertaste I was getting in the first batch, I think from the Malbec.

Also got a report from my wife about a meeting with her brother and half sister about estate issues this evening. Yet another good reason to drink wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

I popped my first bottle of my Luna Bianca. (http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50851) I am well-pleased. Fat and sassy, with just enough acid and apples to keep me happy.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> I popped my first bottle of my Luna Bianca. (http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50851) I am well-pleased. Fat and sassy, with just enough acid and apples to keep me happy.




Thumbs up [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> I popped my first bottle of my Luna Bianca. (http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50851) I am well-pleased. Fat and sassy, with just enough acid and apples to keep me happy.



Luna Bianca and Luna Rossa are two of my favorites we have made in the past.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> Luna Bianca and Luna Rossa are two of my favorites we have made in the past.



Well, I popped my _second_ bottle tonight. At this rate, I am good for a month!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I popped my _second_ bottle tonight. At this rate, I am good for a month!




LOL, slow down buddy..!! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I popped my _second_ bottle tonight. At this rate, I am good for a month!



If you invite me over, you're good for 15 days.


----------



## dcbrown73

Tonight it's 2010 Carpineto Vino Nobile di Montepulciano Riserva.

Dark violet with slight tobacco coloration. Black cherry with again, some hints of tobacco and spice on the nose. On the palate, cherry, raspberry and a tart plum followed up by an earthen minerality. The acidity has a mighty punch out of the bottle. With some decanting it improves, but I suspect the acidity and tobacco coloration is due to excess oxidation. Possibly slight bottle taint, though not enough to ruin the wine. Judging by many of the wines reviews, that is what I suspect my bottle suffers from.







I paired it with a very hearty homemade spaghetti bolognese with a cheesy garlic bread. The wine was acceptable given the high acidity. The spaghetti was better than anything I've ever bought and yet quite simple to make. Fresh is key.


----------



## dcbrown73

Tonight it's 2013 Miro Pinot Noir from California's Russian River Valley. 

Not only is it one of my absolute favorite Pinot Noir, but one of my absolute favorite wines and one of the only wines I actually will buy by the case.


----------



## Boatboy24

2008 Tenuta del Portale Aglianico del Vulture, Riserva. Bone dry. Notes of tar, tobacco, anise, and a kiss of cherry.


----------



## Elmer

Home brewed "Yellow Fizzy Liquid"


----------



## dcbrown73

@ibglowin turned me on to tonight's selection. 2014 Intrinsic Cabernet Sauvignon.

Being a 2014 Cab, it's a bit young, but I wanted to taste it anyhow. (besides, if I like I buy more to hang on too!)

Dark purple and it’s youth can really be seen at the edges. Red fruit, mainly plum rind on the nose. Really minimal aromas at this point. On the palate, it’s very fruit forward and juicy, but comes off a bit thin. It has an edge to it like a young wine will and with some decanting would probably open up a bit more.

I would say this wine is a buy and hold. It definitely has upside. Hopefully it being a bit thin doesn't hurt in the long run. Though I think it will be fine. I like it.


----------



## ibglowin

2014...........


Cradle Robber! 




dcbrown73 said:


> @ibglowin turned me on to tonight's selection. 2014 Intrinsic Cabernet Sauvignon.
> 
> Being a 2014 Cab, it's a bit young, but I wanted to taste it anyhow.


----------



## jgmann67

sour_grapes said:


> I popped my first bottle of my Luna Bianca. (http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50851) I am well-pleased. Fat and sassy, with just enough acid and apples to keep me happy.




We did the same with ours two nights ago... Probably another 3 months till it loses its youthful exuberance. But, fat and sassy is a great way to describe it. I didn't get any apples from it, though. Next time. 

That's the second chard I've done. The first was the selection Aussie chard, tweaked with French medium toast oak. The Luna is huge in comparison.


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> 2014...........
> 
> 
> Cradle Robber!



Hey now!


----------



## Tnuscan

dcbrown73 said:


> @ibglowin turned me on to tonight's selection. 2014 Intrinsic Cabernet Sauvignon.
> 
> Being a 2014 Cab, it's a bit young, but I wanted to taste it anyhow. (besides, if I like I buy more to hang on too!)
> 
> Dark purple and it’s youth can really be seen at the edges. Red fruit, mainly plum rind on the nose. Really minimal aromas at this point. On the palate, it’s very fruit forward and juicy, but comes off a bit thin. It has an edge to it like a young wine will and with some decanting would probably open up a bit more.
> 
> I would say this wine is a buy and hold. It definitely has upside. Hopefully it being a bit thin doesn't hurt in the long run. Though I think it will be fine. I like it.



How much did you drink of this after opening?

Did you notice it becoming more acidic, or different as you drank?

Thanks!


----------



## dcbrown73

Tnuscan said:


> How much did you drink of this after opening?
> 
> Did you notice it becoming more acidic, or different as you drank?
> 
> Thanks!



It didn't become more acidic no. (at least I didn't notice that) I would more say it softened a bit if anything though not a lot.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nothing yet. It's hot and steamy here today. I have a bottle of Harford Vineyard's Traminette in the fridge though. Soon...


----------



## Tnuscan

dcbrown73 said:


> It didn't become more acidic no. (at least I didn't notice that) I would more say it softened a bit if anything though not a lot.



Have you ever tried a Decoy Wine? If not try a merlot or cab. sauv. and give a report.

Thanks!


----------



## dcbrown73

Tnuscan said:


> Have you ever tried a Decoy Wine? If not try a merlot or cab. sauv. and give a report.
> 
> Thanks!



I will look for it. It appears to be a Duckhorn product. I had their Goldeneye Pinot Noir. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## Tnuscan

dcbrown73 said:


> I will look for it. It appears to be a Duckhorn product. I had their Goldeneye Pinot Noir. That stuff is awesome.



Correct. Look for a 2013


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Nothing yet. It's hot and steamy here today. I have a bottle of Harford Vineyard's Traminette in the fridge though. Soon...



Yep, this stuff is yummy! Such a great wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco run today! 

@geek Snagged a couple of bottles but will toss them into the cellar and hope to find them in a few years! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

This is what's in my glass tonight though!


----------



## dcbrown73

2014 Kukeri Pinot Noir

This Pinot Noir is violet in color and has aromas of black cherry with a centered floral and light citrus backing. On the palate, impressions begin with an anemic floral overtones, but a delayed saturation of cherry and plum quickly increase much of the missing initial piquancy. The texture is quite silky and smooth. I would say slightly too much so as it's missing some needed acidity to deliver proper balance. Good, but not great. Though this vino is young and could definitely improve quite a bit with more time.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> 2014 Kukeri Pinot Noir
> 
> This Pinot Noir is violet in color and has aromas of black cherry with a centered floral and light citrus backing. On the palate, impressions begin with an anemic floral overtones, but a delayed saturation of cherry and plum quickly increase much of the missing initial piquancy. The texture is quite silky and smooth. I would say slightly too much so as it's missing some needed acidity to deliver proper balance. Good, but not great. Though this vino is young and could definitely improve quite a bit with more time.



You need to get a job as a wine label writer.


----------



## vernsgal

It started with beer with friends and is ending with my Tuscan


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> You need to get a job as a wine label writer.



lol, yeah no. One thing I've found is while you can find a trace of truth in some people's tasting notes. They are generally specific to that person and not a match for mine and I'm sure mine aren't the same for anyone else.

As a kid I had an obsession with vocabulary, though that died away with time of the inability to use it in a creative way. Well, until my wine obsession and tasting notes entered my life. Many people complain during school when they will use a certain skill being taught. I've found a use that actually works for me anyhow.


----------



## dcbrown73

vernsgal said:


> It started with beer with friends and is ending with my Tuscan



Beer to wine speaks to me. I wouldn't have said that 20 years ago.


----------



## Johny99

Tonight it is our last bottle of 2008 Stemilt Creek Careing Passion, mainly Merlot. We are going to miss that vintage. 09 is different, but good too.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Costco run today!
> 
> @geek Snagged a couple of bottles but will toss them into the cellar and hope to find them in a few years! LOL



I have to make a run before it's too late...LOL
Closest Costco about 50 miles RT. 

My wife is a Costco employee at the local warehouse and they don't sell liquor 
But they just recently obtained the permit and most likely will have liquor by middle of summer....


----------



## ibglowin

For me Costco run RT is........ 200 miles! 



geek said:


> I have to make a run before it's too late...LOL
> Closest Costco about 50 miles RT.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> For me Costco run RT is........ 200 miles!



WHAT...!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

I bet it doesn't take me much longer though than you time wise to get there! 

Its freeway and most of the time the speed limit is 75 but you will get your doors blown off if you just do 75. Most people are doing 80-90mph on I-25. It takes us 75 minutes to make it to Costco door to door.


----------



## Brian55

Two Costco's, both about 20 minutes round trip


----------



## ibglowin

There's a rumor they are going to build a Costco in Santa fe, you know, the STATE CAPITOL......

That rumor is like 20 years old now.......


----------



## geek

Our local Costco, although no liquor sold as of right now) is like 4 miles one way. Perfect job for the wife..


----------



## vernsgal

All this Costco talk made me curious about a wine kit I did from there. It's still a baby at 6 months, I added grapeskins from another kit and some Tancor Grand Cru tannin.It definitely still tastes a bit on the green side,but for a inexpensive kit,and young, it's not too bad.Not one I would pull out for a dinner with company but it'll pass for an afternoon happy hour


----------



## dcbrown73

An Australian 2012 Leeuwin Estate Art Series Chardonnay from the Margret River area.

Scents of rubber, with a limon lime medley. The flavor starts out with more of the same. Rubber and a limon lime flavor although the finish swings towards marmalaid. Nice and crisp and paired very well with dinner. (White Fish Vera Cruz over Chimichurri rice with a piece of garlic Nan break with butter)

The wine is very good, though I don't think it quite meets it's price point.


----------



## Johny99

Tonight it is Trio Vintners Morvedre. Rattlesnake Mountain, Walla Walla winery. If you ever have a chance to grab some do. I'm not to knowledgeable on Morvedre, but it was fantastic with smoked ribs. Dusky with light raspberry fruit and a black pepper finish.


----------



## ibglowin

2015 Acrobat Rose' of Pinot Noir (Oregon). These guys made Wine Spectator Top 100 list a few years back for their Pinot Noir. They know how to do Pinot Noir and this Rose' of Pinot Noir is top notch as well. Great color, wonderful bouquet of strawberry followed by a nice crisp acidity that fills the mouth. Top it off with 14% ABV and a MSRP of $12 and you have Summer time patio winner. I was able to source this from my local Smith's Marketplace (aka Kroger) which is even sweeter. Pair it with anything off the grill!


----------



## Hokapsig

drinking all of our left over taster bottles..... Battlefield Blush, General Braddock, Catawba, Cab Sauv, Sir Carlos, Cranberry Pomegranate, Colonel Bouquet....

One nice thing about coming home from a lousy wine show is drinking the tasters.....


----------



## Brian55

geek said:


> Our local Costco, although no liquor sold as of right now) is like 4 miles one way. Perfect job for the wife..



Friend of mine's wife manages one of the local Costco's. Does quite well for herself. $$$


----------



## ceeaton

Had 3/4 of a bottle of a Chilean Merlot blend from last Spring that I bottled today. Pretty tasty, doubt I'll finish it all tonight, if I do I doubt I'll make work tomorrow morning. Will have to drink another glass and consider my options further.


----------



## PhilDarby

A cherry / fudge liquor concoction which actually isn't bad.


----------



## jwmc1

Lodi region cab that I just racked for the second time and oaked for the next 3 months...had to have a sample though!!! Not bad...


----------



## Boatboy24

Popped a bottle of the RJS LR Carrusel (Chard/Viognier). It's mellowing already, and the Viognier is starting to show. Nice wine.


----------



## Bubba1

Last years Montipulciano from grapes and juice pails very smooth.


----------



## ColemanM

I'm vacationing in Florida and needed something to drink. Hit a target that sold wine (Minnesota, not there yet) remembered the h3 from other posts. Palazzo Della Torre is made from corvina and rondinella grapes. Half fermented in September, half dried and added back to wine in January. Kinda similar to amarone. First night, H3 tasted very over Oaked. Second night it opened up, but is not something I would buy again. Tobacco, tar and dark fruit. But not very harmonious. 2014 maybe needs a few years. 
Palazzo was tight and tannic the first night. By the second night it opened up very well. Leather stewed blueberries raisins and something else. Can't put my finger on it because of these sh;77y glasses in the hotel room but it carries more heft than the 13.5% it claims to be. Would buy this one again but decant for an hour.


----------



## Boatboy24

The H3 I'd say is most likely young. I don't think I've even seen the 2014 in stores. 

I'm a fan of the Veronese. It's like a baby Amarone. Very nice, and definitely benefits from a little air.


----------



## ibglowin

I fear that CC may be pushing the H3 Reds out the door faster than they did back when I first discovered this wine in the 2008 timeframe. Time is money as they say.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I fear that CC may be pushing the H3 Reds out the door faster than they did back when I first discovered this wine in the 2008 timeframe. Time is money as they say.



Buy it and store it. It is definitely too early to be drinking the 2014. 3-5 years seems to be good for these wines.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, no problems there. I have several regular bottles of the 2013 in the cellar plus the big ole Double Magnum I snagged at Costco during the Holiday's!


----------



## geek

And I think the Costco Kirkland Merlot/Cab blend is pretty good at $8.95, and it is from Columbia Valley if I remember... Thanks Mike for the tip...

Sometimes one wonders who makes the wine for Costco, maybe different wine companies but wonder if their Merlot/Cab blend is made at CC, the company that makes the H3.


----------



## Boatboy24

Steak night! Enjoying my 2013 Amador Petite Sirah. Awesome sauce!


----------



## dcbrown73

Tonight was the night to ensure my Columbia Crest Wine Club shipment wasn't tainted by the heat during shipping. I would have rather cellared it, but I needed to know if I had to send it back. Personally, I blame @ibglowin for this forced early consumption. If he hadn't talked me into joining the club, I wouldn't be doing this! 

A dark lushish purple and surprisingly fast legs. On the nose there is florals, blueberry and an earthen minerality. Medium bodied, yet very juicy with flavors of plum, black cherry and allspice. It finishes is quite long and it begs for another taste.

A bit thinner than I expected and young, but very good none the less. It doesn't appear tainted by heat during shipping. I received two in my shipment and I may purchase another to replace this one in my cellar.

I approve!


----------



## Boatboy24

Ok, now the blend, please. 

I only got one of each, so I'm conserving.


----------



## ibglowin

CC Reserve wines are not in your face holy crap this needs to lay down for another 3 more years before its even approachable wines. I have had many a WA State Cab or Cab blend that honestly needed 3 years of cellaring to be drinkable especially some from Red Mountain but boy when they were ready they were freaking out of body religious experiences. Its all up to the winemaker and who he/she thinks is their target audience.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ended up doing the Trader Joe's run. And the $16.99 Amarone is back!!! I got 3 bottles.  (not for tonight's consumption)

Also got this nice 2013 Paso Robles Cab for $17.99. Great dark fruit, cedar, allspice and a finish that doesn't quit. This is yummy stuff.


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night was our community monthly wine tasting. The group was somewhat split on Chile or Argentina for the region, so we just made it South America.






The wine I brought was a 2012 Achával-Ferrer Quimera. It did not disappoint. I will be heading back to Total Wine to grab a few more!


----------



## geek

My first wine made from fresh grapes.

2013 Merlot Cabernet Sauv blend....just yummy...!!!

Followed by a CC Sterling GSM.


----------



## ibglowin

In San Antonio visiting my folks. Made a Costco run today. Found Gorman wine at a Costco!  

Steaks on the grill tomorrow night but tonight its a Costco Take N Bake Pizza with some of that Kirkland Signature CV Merlot Cabernet. Will report back how it goes down later.


----------



## Steve_M

on the deck relaxing. After washing 6 cases of bottles today. My youngest heading to prom with his date. 


Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Hoping that is your wine and not the Prom wine! LOL



Steve_M said:


> View attachment 29436
> on the deck relaxing. After washing 6 cases of bottles today. My youngest heading to prom with his date.
> View attachment 29437
> 
> Steve


----------



## ibglowin

And I like your patio!


----------



## Boatboy24

Humid and in the mid 80's. Neighborhood block party early this evening. That's screaming Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc (after an IPA).


----------



## dcbrown73

Tonight's wine is a 2012 Château Fleur Cardinale Saint-Émilion Grand Cru. It was paired with a Pasta Rigatoni with Italian Sausage.

Dark inky like purple with scents of bramble and dark fruit. Black cherry, raisin, black current and a bit of peat moss on the palate. Not only full bodied, but a ripe full flavor with good structure to match. 

This is beautiful now, but I bet it will only get better. It's a keeper!


----------



## dcbrown73

@Steve_M Mt. Kisco huh? I pass by you every day on my way to work!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> In San Antonio visiting my folks. Made a Costco run today. Found Gorman wine at a Costco!
> 
> Steaks on the grill tomorrow night but tonight its a Costco Take N Bake Pizza with some of that Kirkland Signature CV Merlot Cabernet. Will report back how it goes down later.




I think I am making a Costco run later today only to grab a couple of those Kirkland CV Merlot Cab.

Did you try it?

I think it's pretty good and will be spectacular with some more aging, but pretty good right now.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, It was good and went well with Pizza. Lots of fruit, a little light on tannins and oak for my taste but very approachable now. Good QPR.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Yep, It was good and went well with Pizza. Lots of fruit, a little light on tannins and oak for my taste but very approachable now. Good QPR.




How many you got, a whole case? Lol


----------



## dcbrown73

2012 Goldeneye Pinot Noir. Tonight's doesn't taste quite as well as the one I had a couple of weeks ago. (at least as I can remember)


----------



## ibglowin

I have 2 at the house. This would be a "bulk buy" if I didn't already have 400 bottles of Commercial and another 500 bottles of my own "hooch" resting in the cellar. LOL



geek said:


> How many you got, a whole case? Lol


----------



## dcbrown73

2010 Yering Station Village Shiraz Viognier

Dark purple in color. On the nose I Raspberry, plum, hints of raddish, and black tea. On the palate, I have a stewed cranberry of sort, vocanic rock, and a brazilian nut with hints of tobacco. Medium plus body with a slight hint of higher acidity that burned off within minutes of the pour.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 La Finca Argentina Tempranillo that I picked up from Trader Joe's. Light (but not too much), fruity, and nicely balanced with a little oak and acid. Nice buy.


----------



## Steve_M

ibglowin said:


> Hoping that is your wine and not the Prom wine! LOL



No was mine, but knowing how teenagers are in procuring.....
I wouldn't be surprised if someone had some tucked away somewhere.

Steve


----------



## Steve_M

dcbrown73 said:


> @Steve_M Mt. Kisco huh? I pass by you every day on my way to work!



@dcbrown73 Long commute! What town do you work in City?

Steve


----------



## dcbrown73

Steve_M said:


> @dcbrown73 Long commute! What town do you work in City?
> 
> Steve



Hawthorne, NY. Not too much further down the road from you.


----------



## dcbrown73

Tonight's wine comes at the recommendation of a G+ wine friend of mine. 

2014 Selbach-Oster Riesling feinherb

Tasting Notes:
Straw in color. Aromas of citrus fruit, honeydew and rubber. Flavors of Limon, light grapefruit, and pear. A slightly highened acidity, though it works well with the vivid citrus structure. It's smooth even with the acidiy and has a bit more body that I expected. 

Final Thoughts:
Almost Sauvignon Blanc like, yet it still has the Riesling character. Very interesting, and very good!


----------



## Elmer

HB Warrior-citra IPA


----------



## Steve_M

Lagavulin 16yr

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

This was pretty plain at first, though it had nice tannin, mouthfeel and finish. After about 30 minutes, a little fruit is showing, but just a touch. A nice wine, that will go well with my ribeye tonight without overpowering it. I'd say this is age worthy for at least a few years.


----------



## Steve_M

Golf check steak check


----------



## dcbrown73

2014 Meiomi Pinot Noir

Scents of cranberry sauce and spices. Fruit forward flavors with tangy strawberries, pomegranate, sour cherry following up with a smokey finish. The wine is smooth and quite tasty.


----------



## ibglowin

What no rubber? The new WMT drinking game is every time you give a wine tasting note and say the word rubber we all have to drink a glass of wine! 



dcbrown73 said:


> 2014 Meiomi Pinot Noir
> 
> Scents of cranberry sauce and spices. Fruit forward flavors with tangy strawberries, pomegranate, sour cherry following up with a smokey finish. The wine is smooth and quite tasty.


----------



## dcbrown73

You making fun of my tasting notes? hah


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> 2014 Meiomi Pinot Noir
> 
> Scents of cranberry sauce and spices. Fruit forward flavors with tangy strawberries, pomegranate, sour cherry following up with a smokey finish. The wine is smooth and quite tasty.



It is a very readily available, but perfect Thanksgiving wine. Especially if you do your turkey on a grill or smoker.


----------



## geek

Jumbo margarita, for the wife but I'm helping a little [emoji4]

Oh, and celebrating our 23rd anniversary [emoji3]


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> It is a very readily available, but perfect Thanksgiving wine. Especially if you do your turkey on a grill or smoker.



Now that I really think about. You're absolutely right. This is a great Thanksgiving wine. While it's not really sweet, it's not dry either. The fruitiness and the cranberry makes it a no-brainer for Thanksgiving!

Maybe I will pick up a bottle or two for Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> Now that I really think about. You're absolutely right. This is a great Thanksgiving wine. While it's not really sweet, it's not dry either. The fruitiness and the cranberry makes it a no-brainer for Thanksgiving!



Exactly!!!


----------



## ibglowin

You see this today:

Bulk Buy!

http://www.reversewinesnob.com/2014/10/trader-joes-reserve-paso-robles-syrah.html

I snagged quite a few bottles of this back in 2010 and it was an incredible value plus there is that bottle that they talk about in the review. I swear it weighs 5lbs.......



Boatboy24 said:


> This was pretty plain at first, though it had nice tannin, mouthfeel and finish. After about 30 minutes, a little fruit is showing, but just a touch. A nice wine, that will go well with my ribeye tonight without overpowering it. I'd say this is age worthy for at least a few years.


----------



## jgmann67

Selection Australian Chard. Opened last night. Very happy.


----------



## dcbrown73

South African Neethlingshof Estate 2015 Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a little of the LR Sauvignon Blanc Rose from this afternoon's bottling, then cracked a LR Shiraz-Viognier to go with the baby backs.


----------



## cmason1957

Tonight my wife and I are having a bottle of Apple Cranberry that we just back sweetened today. The rest of it has done extra sugar added to it. I think given a bit of time this will be a really tasty great. It isn't bad, yet, just young.


----------



## ibglowin

Popped a couple corks tonight. Had a 2103 Columbia Crest Reserve Chardonay which was not MLF'ed and aged Sur Lie for 15mo in french oak. Nice notes of warm apple, spices of cinnamon and clove, a little pear and of course vanilla. Absolutely no trace of rubber.....  Really nice bottle of wine.


The warm up wine was a really nice inexpensive bottle of French Rose' from Provence (Bieler Pe're & Fils) that is a blend of Grenache, Syrah, Cab Sauv and Cinsault. This wine has a connection to WA State as the wine maker is one of Charles and Charles fame (Charles Bieler). It was very good, beautiful salmon color, a little light on acid but lovely notes of lavender, rosemary, rose petal, citrus, wild raspberry and tart cherry. Not bad at all for $10.99


----------



## dcbrown73

2010 La Fenêtre Pinot Noir Bien Nacido Vineyard


----------



## woodlan

2 year old banana wine
perfect
a fine white w/no banana flavor
soo good with a slite chill


----------



## Troll

Off dry blueberry pomegranate flavor pack


----------



## geek

Tasting rhubarb wine....


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Tasting rhubarb wine....
> 
> View attachment 29646



Looks familiar!


----------



## dcbrown73

2012 Sbragia Zinfandel.


----------



## geek

yup, bottle has been opened since yesterday and wife just tasted it and said she did not like it....


----------



## mennyg19

Mixing it up here a bit. 
Israeli wine: Segal's Unfiltered, Cabernet Sauvignon. 2011
In America it's about $120. Over here its cheaper. No import taxes.


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Barrell Fermented Doran Chenin Blanc


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Amador Zinfandel from fresh grapes. Mixed in about 9% Petite Sirah from the year before. Very good now - but thank God I bottled ten gallons of the stuff - I think its going to age very well.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 Amador Zinfandel from fresh grapes. Mixed in about 9% Petite Sirah from the year before. Very good now - but thank God I bottled ten gallons of the stuff - I think its going to age very well.



So as a holder of that vintage, in your humble opinion, should I drink it now (this weekend) or should I let it ride for a while?

I'd say I'd let @jgmann67 enjoy some, but there are many other of your bottles with his name on it (ones he has made we can compare, not a competition but a learning experience).

BTW, there ain't a trace of sediment in that bottle yet, so maybe it hasn't aged enough. Love the label too!

Edit: proof I did steal a bottle from his car when he wasn't looking.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> So as a holder of that vintage, in your humble opinion, should I drink it now (this weekend) or should I let it ride for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say I'd let @jgmann67 enjoy some, but there are many other of your bottles with his name on it (ones he has made we can compare, not a competition but a learning experience).
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, there ain't a trace of sediment in that bottle yet, so maybe it hasn't aged enough. Love the label too!




I like the way you think, Craig.


----------



## ibglowin

I think you are all cradle robbers! I have not even bottled my 2014's ...........

My 2013's are just now hitting their strides really well and one of my 2012's has just now turned the corner and come together and it is drinking spectacular. 

You guys have no patience!


----------



## Boatboy24

Honestly, Craig: Its good, but I think its young. If you drink it now and want another, hopefully we can meet up at Harford again in the fall and I can hook you up.


----------



## Steve_M

After dinner imbibe. Girlfriends father in background. 

Steve


----------



## geek

Visiting friends in NJ and brought like 6 bottles of my wine, all different. This pic is someone else's wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Woa is he sayin talk to the hand! LOL



Steve_M said:


> View attachment 29727
> 
> Girlfriends father in background.....


----------



## cmason1957

He is probably saying, Now that is one fine Scotch and if you don't think so never darken my door again.


----------



## geek

14 months old and starting to soften up, tasted better compared to the last time I tried it.
Spent some time in oak barrel last year.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a little Mi Mi Provence Rose today with Dad and one of my sisters. Pretty nice QPR on this one.


----------



## dcbrown73

2012 Decoy Zinfandel.

I've stopped posting my notes here, though you can always find them in the link in my sig.

That said, I was asked to try a Decoy wine. I do not remember which style, but I tried this Zinfandel. I've got to say. I'm not a fan of their 2012 Zinfandel. I like a big bold and jammy Zinfandel. This wine is not that. It's thin, bitter, and acidic.


----------



## jgmann67

A big, 2010, Shafer One Point Five Cabernet with dinner tonight (steak, potatoes and Brussel sprouts).


----------



## Tnuscan

dcbrown73 said:


> 2012 Decoy Zinfandel.
> 
> I've stopped posting my notes here, though you can always find them in the link in my sig.
> 
> That said, I was asked to try a Decoy wine. I do not remember which style, but I tried this Zinfandel. I've got to say. I'm not a fan of their 2012 Zinfandel. I like a big bold and jammy Zinfandel. This wine is not that. It's thin, bitter, and acidic.



That was probably me, and it was the Decoy Merlot I liked. Hate you had a bad experience. Thanks for the heads up on the Zin. though.


----------



## dcbrown73

Tnuscan said:


> That was probably me, and it was the Decoy Merlot I liked. Hate you had a bad experience. Thanks for the heads up on the Zin. though.



I will look for the Merlot. When I saw this in the shop, I grabbed it.

As for bad experiences. They happen. I hear nothing but great things about Duckhorn. It could be just this vintage or something. The possibility it was just my bottle is there, but after looking at CellarTracker, it seems I'm not alone in thinking it isn't that great of a Zinfandel. Though I think my experience was worst than others seem to say.


----------



## stranick

Found a really cool decanter (https://www.lavishshoestring.com/decanters)! On this site. Opinions welcomed - is it worth buying?


----------



## Tnuscan

cmason1957 said:


> In fall of 2013, my wife and I made a Chambourcin wine from grapes we got in Illinois. We haven't been happy with this wine at all. Just kind of blah and overly tart. We opened a bottle tonight and expected to dislike it again. I suppose time in the bottle has been the big factor here. Still a little tart, but not bad. We are quite surprised.



Can you remember the brix and any more info on them, before you started fermentation?


----------



## Tnuscan

cmason1957 said:


> In fall of 2013, my wife and I made a Chambourcin wine from grapes we got in Illinois. We haven't been happy with this wine at all. Just kind of blah and overly tart. We opened a bottle tonight and expected to dislike it again. I suppose time in the bottle has been the big factor here. Still a little tart, but not bad. We are quite surprised.




@cmason1957

What I was wondering was, were they at a decent brix or did you have to add sugar?


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Ravines Dry Riesling.

I had Gumbo for dinner. I promise, it wasn't an intentional pairing, but I basically had to wait till after dinner to drink the wine.


----------



## cmason1957

Tnuscan said:


> @cmason1957
> 
> What I was wondering was, were they at a decent brix or did you have to add sugar?




I have the information in my notes, but didn't get time to go look. I'll try to remember tomorrow. I do remember that I didn't add enough nutrient to them and they got a bit stinky so I had to choose them with Reduless.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm having the 2015, and it's excellent!!! Highly recommend - especially at the price.


----------



## ibglowin

And what price would that be! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> I'm having the 2015, and it's excellent!!! Highly recommend - especially at the price.


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> And what price would that be! LOL


----------



## heatherd

Drinking my own 2014 Petit Verdot.


----------



## ibglowin

If I could only read Braille.........



Boatboy24 said:


> I'm having the 2015, and it's excellent!!! Highly recommend - especially at the price.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> and what price would that be! Lol



$11.99, iirc

*EDIT:*

@ibglowin: Just looked it up at my local Total Wine and it's $9.97.

Description:

"Pure rose with flavors of cherry, bitter orange, and rose petal. Really fresh, has more fruit than a typical Provencal wine, with red fruit notes on the palate."

I think that's a pretty good description. I found it to be very crisp and dry with nice fruit.


----------



## geek

Beautiful afternoon at Gouveia Vineyards.


----------



## dcbrown73

This is pretty good for about $12. A developer at my work recommended it to me and gave a bottle at Christmas. I occasionally pick one up from time to time and have it with pizza. I like it.


----------



## ibglowin

Summertime and the living is easy.......  

2010 CC Reserve Walter Clore. Smooth as silk. Right Banker blend this year and aging beautifully.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco run yesterday! 

Had to try a bottle of this 2015 Gérard Bertrand Cote des Roses! Nice blend of Grenache, Cinsault and Syrah. There is actually a rose shape cut into the glass on bottom, as well as a glass stopper on the top. Going to go nicely with a whole salmon filet on the grill with pesto butter tonight!


----------



## geek

I think I saw that one at the local Costco too, was tempted but didn't buy it.


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking a few Raspberry Wheat beers I made back in the middle of August last year. I usually don't "age" beer, but it got stuck back in a corner and forgotten about. It is crystal clear and has a nice raspberry nose, the flavor is more wheat beer than raspberry. Looked at the recipe and noticed I added some blackberry concentrate, but don't really notice it in the finished product. Very enjoyable and doing it's job.


----------



## dcbrown73

A few of you where discussing this wine and I saw it at my local wine shop, so I grabbed a bottle to see what it was all about. 

My thoughts on it are:

Garnet in color with scents of plum, and licorice. Cranberry, with earthen flavors of forest floor and minerals with a long peppery finish. Smooth, but not quite silky. Good body and the alcohol punches forward, yet the bold flavors and long finish make it blend well.


----------



## ColemanM

Ok, not a fair follow up to what was an amazing wine, but this would have to be the first kit I don't taste the KT I. Fermented on Sangiovese skins on 6-25-2015. This will be amazing in two years!! Very excited. Now have to hide the other 23 bottles.


----------



## ColemanM

You have a better year than I had DCbrown. I'm sure it melds while it ages but mine was very unrefined. 2014/15 I think.


----------



## ceeaton

Did the lawn (rain forcasted for tomorrow), drank some year old raspberry wheat beer, then opened a bottle of near year old blackberry wine. Quite enjoyable, little bit on the alcohol side, but still had a nice flavor even though most of it was from a concentrate (some fresh berries added to a bag and squeezed during fermentation). Gave some to the neighbor and he seemed to enjoy it (at least his mood improved after drinking some).


----------



## ibglowin

Another 5 Star QPR Rose from WA State. Awesome with grilled Salmon. Love the label!


----------



## ceeaton

An eight month old peach-mango infused white wine. Bottled it about a month ago. Wanted to give it as a gift to a young woman from our church who is taking pictures of our Son for his year book picture. She is very good at what she does, but this is the first "male" year book picture she worked on, so since he's a test case she isn't charging anything. I know that she and her new husband have seemed interested when I talked about wine making, so I figured I'd give them a few bottles (peach/mango and a blackberry) to try out and see if I can get them interested in making some wine of their own. Just wanted to give it a test drive before we gave a bottle away. Passed the test with flying colors (ie. wifey loves it). I'm not a fan of niagara wines since I get a nasty aftertaste the next day in my mouth. I can tell it is a niagara base, but it isn't offensive, so I must have put enough mangos and peaches in it. Much improved over batch #5 (this was batch #21), mouthfeel has some extra volume, also not as sweet as batch #5 (SG was 1.003 after adding sweetner).


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like you smoked a CIGAR!    



ceeaton said:


> I'm not a fan of niagara wines since I get a nasty aftertaste the next day in my mouth.......


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like you smoked a CIGAR!



Oh, I miss cigars. I was just worried as I aged I was developing some lung issues, so I gave up the cigars years ago, but I do really miss them. That is an aftertaste I can handle! We get samples of Cigar Aficionado and I don't even pick them up anymore, it is just torture (and of course they are right beside Wine Spectator since they are the same publishing company).


----------



## dcbrown73

2011 Banknote Counterfit Zinfandel


----------



## dcbrown73

The Banknote Zin was a left over from last night's company.

I decided to have another glass and opened a 2013 Terrazas de Los Andes Malbec Reserva.


----------



## Boatboy24

On the right, for tonight. On the left for tomorrow. Getting together with friends who were curious about the bourbon barrel Cab, so I figured I'd bring some. The Zin is pretty good. Nothing particularly memorable, but I am enjoying it. I'm guessing there's a fair amount of other wines blended in.


----------



## dcbrown73

2015 Mulderbosch Cabernet Sauvignon Rosé (South Africa)


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> 2015 Mulderbosch Cabernet Sauvignon Rosé (South Africa)




How is that? I've been tempted to buy many times but have never pulled the trigger.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> How is that? I've been tempted to buy many times but have never pulled the trigger.



If you keep it quite cool (45-55) I think it's quite tasty and a good deal at around $10. (can't recall exactly what I paid for it) When it starts to warm up, the florals become a tab bit sour, so you definitely want to keep it cool while enjoying it. 

Here are my notes from it:

_Tasting Notes:
Smells of rose petals. (fitting) On the palette, a zing of marmalade, lemon, and lime followed up by softer florals on the finish.

Final Thoughts:
Light, not too sweet, not too dry. With a slight chili on the wine combined with the light citrus notes makes for a nice little evening summer wine to relax with._​


----------



## ibglowin

Rose' is just like a white wine, keep it cold and serve it cold!


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> If you keep it quite cool (45-55) I think it's quite tasty and a good deal at around $10. (can't recall exactly what I paid for it) When it starts to warm up, the florals become a tab bit sour, so you definitely want to keep it cool while enjoying it.
> 
> Here are my notes from it:
> 
> _Tasting Notes:
> Smells of rose petals. (fitting) On the palette, a zing of marmalade, lemon, and lime followed up by softer florals on the finish.
> 
> Final Thoughts:
> Light, not too sweet, not too dry. With a slight chili on the wine combined with the light citrus notes makes for a nice little evening summer wine to relax with._​



Dangit! Just back from TW and they had it for 8 bucks! I looked at it and said: 'Nah, next time.',


----------



## geek

Well, what can I say......


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 T-Vine Petite Sirah, Napa Valley. Last bottle.


----------



## ceeaton

A 4/2015 SE Viognier (see, I can wait a year). I think the nose is starting to somewhat appear. My wife took a sniffy-sniff and identified it on the first try. She's tried this wine once (last November) and a commercial example once, so it is a pretty distinctive nose. I would have no problems giving this wine or sharing it with anyone, it is a very pleasant white wine. Dry but packed with interesting flavors. Mouthfeel could be a bit more robust, but it is a middle of the road kit, I feel it delivers what it should for the price. I'm sure I'll make it again, after I try a juice bucket or some grapes so I can compare.


----------



## Boatboy24

Leftovers from yesterday's cul-de-sac hangout. A glass of Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc and 1+ glasses of Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot.


----------



## geek

Refreshing


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Refreshing
> 
> View attachment 30027



I will be right over to validate that claim.


----------



## cintipam

Craig, I did Viognier from California 2015 juice bucket and am very happy with it. Even my everpicky hubby likes this one and asked me to put aside several small bottles so he can grap a personal size when he's in the mood. I used D47, plus added a gallon of pawpaws, a welches passionfruit juice concentrate and about 1/2 gallon of mango juice. It is very good.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Refreshing
> 
> View attachment 30027



Lunch?


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> I will be right over to validate that claim.




You're going to drive to Maryland [emoji12]



Boatboy24 said:


> Lunch?



Pretty much. [emoji4]


----------



## geek

Drinking just over a year old World vineyard Barolo. 

Wow, it has surprised me [emoji106]


----------



## ceeaton

Thieved some Valpolicella I've been degassing for the last few weeks. Work on it for about an hour or so every few days and can't seem to get rid of all the dang CO2 (using a brake bleeder setup). It's at 76*F, so not sure why it has so much CO2 in solution. The sample doesn't have a CO2 bite to it, so maybe it's about ready to bottle (Can't start my Malbec kit unless I buy another carboy, which would be frowned upon by the significant other, some malarkey about 18 is enough).

For eight months old this wine has a really nice nose (probably from the Dornfelder "used" skins I threw in). It is smoother than I expected with a bitter finish at this point. I would have no issues opening a bottle right after I bottle it, so I'm going to hold off bottling and look for another candidate to bottle (have batch #3 of an OB Cranberry Chianti that my wife has been asking about lately - she's down to three bottles of batch #2).

Overall it is yummy in my tummy.

Edit: there is some background CO2 bite, will have to work on it again tomorrow evening, oh bother.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 WE LR Aussie Grenache Rose. Awesome sauce. Sadly, I have but one bottle left.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 WE LR Aussie Grenache Rose. Awesome sauce. Sadly, I have but one bottle left.



I still have a handful of bottles of that left!


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> @ibglowin turned me on to tonight's selection. 2014 Intrinsic Cabernet Sauvignon.
> 
> Being a 2014 Cab, it's a bit young, but I wanted to taste it anyhow. (besides, if I like I buy more to hang on too!)
> 
> Dark purple and it’s youth can really be seen at the edges. Red fruit, mainly plum rind on the nose. Really minimal aromas at this point. On the palate, it’s very fruit forward and juicy, but comes off a bit thin. It has an edge to it like a young wine will and with some decanting would probably open up a bit more.
> 
> I would say this wine is a buy and hold. It definitely has upside. Hopefully it being a bit thin doesn't hurt in the long run. Though I think it will be fine. I like it.



I grabbed a bottle on my recent TW run and am having it tonight. I think your assessment is pretty spot on. I don't find it to be thin, though it is certainly not the heaviest Cab I've ever had. There is an edge/bite on the finish that I think might be alcohol. Definitely fruit forward, but not overly so. I'm enjoying it, but don't feel it's worth the $22.99 I paid for it. At $15-17, I'd buy more. Guess I'm paying for the label art. :>


----------



## ibglowin

I probably won't stumble across mine again for 2-3 years so I will report back then!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I probably won't stumble across mine again for 2-3 years so I will report back then!



That's probably good timing. I think i'll buy another and stash it.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> I grabbed a bottle on my recent TW run and am having it tonight. I think your assessment is pretty spot on. I don't find it to be thin, though it is certainly not the heaviest Cab I've ever had. There is an edge/bite on the finish that I think might be alcohol. Definitely fruit forward, but not overly so. I'm enjoying it, but don't feel it's worth the $22.99 I paid for it. At $15-17, I'd buy more. Guess I'm paying for the label art. :>



I still have a bottle, though I may pick up 1-2 more to hang on too.


----------



## Tnuscan

ibglowin said:


> I probably won't stumble across mine again for 2-3 years so I will report back then!





Boatboy24 said:


> That's probably good timing. I think i'll buy another and stash it.



*I am not speaking about INTRINSIC in my comment below*


I have been coming across quite a few of these wines that are strangely off balance. One (a red) had a pH of 3.3 and a TA Under 0.20%. What would you do with this one?? 

I actually told my wife I had to think of a new description for this one. It is "Palate Pucker". My palate was out of whack for nearly 24 hours.


----------



## ibglowin

So just to make sure everyone is on the same page with the uniqueness of this wine and it is quite unique.

*Vinification*

_• INTRINSIC has tremendous complexity and imparts raw characteristics because *45% of the grapes stayed on the skins after fermentation for approximately 9 months* (average time from crush to press for red wine is under a month). This extended maceration extracted the intrinsic qualities of the grape, mellowed tannins, and created an unexpected silky texture.
• 10% of wine was aged in concrete tanks for 9 months, highlighting the mineral character of the wine.
• 45% of the final blend aged in 100% older French oak for 14 months._


So half the wine stayed on the skins for 9 months......... Whaaaaaatttt.....

10% aged in concrete tanks.......Whaaaaaatttt.....

45% in close to neutral French oak, no mention of new French oak at all........ Whaaaaaatttt.....

*
Technical Data*
_
Vineyards: Columbia Valley Blend: 100% Cabernet Sauvignon Alcohol: 14.5% Total Acidity: 0.54g/ 100mL pH: 3.80_

These numbers are not unbalanced in anyway. It may taste funky due to the way it was handled but they were looking for something different here from the rest of the crowd. The vineyard site is known for its minerality. I suspect the concert tank added, intensified that as well.


----------



## ibglowin

Your decimal is off, should be 0.20%



Tnuscan said:


> One (a red) had a pH of 3.3 and a TA Under 20%


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> So just to make sure everyone is on the same page with the uniqueness of this wine and it is quite unique.
> 
> *Vinification*
> 
> _• INTRINSIC has tremendous complexity and imparts raw characteristics because *45% of the grapes stayed on the skins after fermentation for approximately 9 months* (average time from crush to press for red wine is under a month). This extended maceration extracted the intrinsic qualities of the grape, mellowed tannins, and created an unexpected silky texture.
> • 10% of wine was aged in concrete tanks for 9 months, highlighting the mineral character of the wine.
> • 45% of the final blend aged in 100% older French oak for 14 months._
> 
> 
> So half the wine stayed on the skins for 9 months......... Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> 10% aged in concrete tanks.......Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> 45% in close to neutral French oak, no mention of new French oak at all........ Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> *
> Technical Data*
> _
> Vineyards: Columbia Valley Blend: 100% Cabernet Sauvignon Alcohol: 14.5% Total Acidity: 0.54g/ 100mL pH: 3.80_
> 
> These numbers are not unbalanced in anyway. It may taste funky due to the way it was handled but they were looking for something different here from the rest of the crowd. The vineyard site is known for its minerality. I suspect the concert tank added, intensified that as well.



Just came back from vaca, what wine is this?


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> Just came back from vaca, what wine is this?




http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=612929&postcount=2406


----------



## geek

Ahhhhhh......


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> So just to make sure everyone is on the same page with the uniqueness of this wine and it is quite unique.
> 
> *Vinification*
> 
> _• INTRINSIC has tremendous complexity and imparts raw characteristics because *45% of the grapes stayed on the skins after fermentation for approximately 9 months* (average time from crush to press for red wine is under a month). This extended maceration extracted the intrinsic qualities of the grape, mellowed tannins, and created an unexpected silky texture.
> • 10% of wine was aged in concrete tanks for 9 months, highlighting the mineral character of the wine.
> • 45% of the final blend aged in 100% older French oak for 14 months._
> 
> 
> So half the wine stayed on the skins for 9 months......... Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> 10% aged in concrete tanks.......Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> 45% in close to neutral French oak, no mention of new French oak at all........ Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> *
> Technical Data*
> _
> Vineyards: Columbia Valley Blend: 100% Cabernet Sauvignon Alcohol: 14.5% Total Acidity: 0.54g/ 100mL pH: 3.80_
> 
> These numbers are not unbalanced in anyway. It may taste funky due to the way it was handled but they were looking for something different here from the rest of the crowd. The vineyard site is known for its minerality. I suspect the concert tank added, intensified that as well.



What's interesting is that I found its texture seemed a tad bit thin, yet it sat on the skins for that long and it has a 14.5% ABV. 

Either way, I really liked the wine which why I said I'm likely to go back and get some more.


----------



## Tnuscan

ibglowin said:


> So just to make sure everyone is on the same page with the uniqueness of this wine and it is quite unique.
> 
> *Vinification*
> 
> _• INTRINSIC has tremendous complexity and imparts raw characteristics because *45% of the grapes stayed on the skins after fermentation for approximately 9 months* (average time from crush to press for red wine is under a month). This extended maceration extracted the intrinsic qualities of the grape, mellowed tannins, and created an unexpected silky texture.
> • 10% of wine was aged in concrete tanks for 9 months, highlighting the mineral character of the wine.
> • 45% of the final blend aged in 100% older French oak for 14 months._
> 
> 
> So half the wine stayed on the skins for 9 months......... Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> 10% aged in concrete tanks.......Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> 45% in close to neutral French oak, no mention of new French oak at all........ Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> *
> Technical Data*
> _
> Vineyards: Columbia Valley Blend: 100% Cabernet Sauvignon Alcohol: 14.5% Total Acidity: 0.54g/ 100mL pH: 3.80_
> 
> These numbers are not unbalanced in anyway. It may taste funky due to the way it was handled but they were looking for something different here from the rest of the crowd. The vineyard site is known for its minerality. I suspect the concert tank added, intensified that as well.



Sorry for your confusion, I was not speaking of this wine. I had read this information a month or so ago. I was referring to the last 4 or 5 bottles of wines I have drank lately.


----------



## Tnuscan

ibglowin said:


> So just to make sure everyone is on the same page with the uniqueness of this wine and it is quite unique.
> 
> *Vinification*
> 
> _• INTRINSIC has tremendous complexity and imparts raw characteristics because *45% of the grapes stayed on the skins after fermentation for approximately 9 months* (average time from crush to press for red wine is under a month). This extended maceration extracted the intrinsic qualities of the grape, mellowed tannins, and created an unexpected silky texture.
> • 10% of wine was aged in concrete tanks for 9 months, highlighting the mineral character of the wine.
> • 45% of the final blend aged in 100% older French oak for 14 months._
> 
> 
> So half the wine stayed on the skins for 9 months......... Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> 10% aged in concrete tanks.......Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> 45% in close to neutral French oak, no mention of new French oak at all........ Whaaaaaatttt.....
> 
> *
> Technical Data*
> _
> Vineyards: Columbia Valley Blend: 100% Cabernet Sauvignon Alcohol: 14.5% Total Acidity: 0.54g/ 100mL pH: 3.80_
> 
> These numbers are not unbalanced in anyway. It may taste funky due to the way it was handled but they were looking for something different here from the rest of the crowd. The vineyard site is known for its minerality. I suspect the concert tank added, intensified that as well.



Wouldn't it be nice if that "Technical Data" you supplied was on every bottle of wine. If it were I could of saved my money on those I was speaking of and bought some wine I would of liked.


----------



## ibglowin

Dave your perfectly fine! I had just seen you post TA values in several threads with the decimal point off. I wanted to assist you there as TA can be expressed in several ways. 

_The TA is a measure of the actual physical grams of acid in one liter of your wine and is expressed as “_ g/L of acid”, or in tenths of a percent of acidity as in “0.1% total acidity”. Both terms are equivalent and can be used interchangeably by moving the decimal point; e.g: 6.5 g/L = 0.65% TA._


----------



## ibglowin

That is quite interesting since it sat on the skins for so long. I am sure the wine was not diluted esp since the ABV is 14.5%. Wondering if its the lack of tannins, lack of oak perhaps, or if they manipulated the wine somehow to make it quicker to bottle and thus quicker to drink for more of a mass market (buy it tonight, drink it tonight). Sure seems like it was released on the quick.



dcbrown73 said:


> What's interesting is that I found its texture seemed a tad bit thin, yet it sat on the skins for that long and it has a 14.5% ABV.
> 
> Either way, I really liked the wine which why I said I'm likely to go back and get some more.


----------



## dcbrown73

Good evening and good wine to you all this evening.

2011 Château Cormeil-Figeac Saint-Emilion Grand Cru


----------



## Tnuscan

ibglowin said:


> That is quite interesting since it sat on the skins for so long. I am sure the wine was not diluted esp since the ABV is 14.5%. Wondering if its the lack of tannins, lack of oak perhaps, or if they manipulated the wine somehow to make it quicker to bottle and thus quicker to drink for more of a mass market (buy it tonight, drink it tonight). Sure seems like it was released on the quick.



The process is known as, Post- Fermentation Maceration, or Extreme Extended Maceration. This increases mouthfeel and softens tannins.

A different yet similar technique that some use to do this is called Delestage.


----------



## ibglowin

Here is a nice article with loads of info on the 2014 Intrinsic Wine


----------



## Tnuscan

ibglowin said:


> Here is a nice article with loads of info on the 2014 Intrinsic Wine



Where did you find the Technical Data?


----------



## ibglowin

You can always find technical data (at least with WA State wines) on the bottle (sometimes) or the Winery Website.




Tnuscan said:


> Where did you find the Technical Data?


----------



## ibglowin

Reaching back in the Cellar. 2009 Columbia Crest Reserve Stone Tree Vineyard Cab Sauv. Still singing after 2 hours of sipping on it. Lots of life left in this bottle.


----------



## dcbrown73

2011 Stag's Leap Hands of Time red blend.

2011 was a harsh year in Napa. It shows in this wine. You would expect better from Stag's Leap. I'm not a fan.


----------



## ibglowin

I notice a LOT of 2011's wines both CA and WA State in almost every Total Wine I have been in. It's like they have become the dumping grounds for that year. I have had some good ones from WA State from that year but they have a short drinking window (low acids) and most have probably peaked by now.


----------



## Johnd

Volver 2012 Single Vineyaed, a very nice Tempranillo, wish I'd have bought more of this one.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Crossford Creek Cab from Yakima Valley. To me, the acid is just a touch strong. But otherwise, a very enjoyable wine. Anxious to see how it opens up with a little air.


----------



## ibglowin

That must be a TW purchase.......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> That must be a TW purchase.......



How'd you guess??


----------



## ibglowin

Cause its not a "real" winery.......


----------



## ColemanM

Making spaghetti with my go to super Tuscan. A little cedar and bright berries.


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night I had a 2013 Tin Barn Zinfandel - Los Chamizal Vineyards


----------



## Tnuscan

dcbrown73 said:


> Last night I had a 2013 Tin Barn Zinfandel - Los Chamizal Vineyards



Miss the info... give us a few tasting notes... and your opinion.


----------



## dcbrown73

Tnuscan said:


> Miss the info... give us a few tasting notes... and your opinion.



Sure. These were my notes.

_Tasting Notes:
Inky maroon in color, with a peppery black currant on the nose. On the palate, cranberry, red plum, and smoky leather. Smooth with a late propulsive bite from the semi-stout ABV. (15.8%)

Final Thoughts:
The wine is good, but not "great". The semi-stout ABV is unobtrusive as does not detract from this wine at all. I would say this is a drinking Zinfandel rather than a pairing one._​


----------



## dcbrown73

2014 Andrew Rich's Heart's Gate Pinot Noir

Tasting Notes:
A nice ruby color. Pomegranate and cherry on the nose. Flavors of blueberry, red plum, dried fruit with a touch of vanilla. A slight bit tart, medium bodied, with a late acidic pinch at the end that burns off with a little time to breath.

Final Thoughts:
A decent drinkable Pinot Noir. Very little pizzazz and really nothing special. Definitely a negative QPR. I would say it’s priced about $3-$6 above what it should be. ($22US)


----------



## Steve_M

F

Uncorking this one now will give tasting notes later

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Hahahahahahaha...... I know full well from experience on our tour of OR Pinot Noir's back in 2013. Minimum price for a "good" one was $30 and you had better expect to pay closer to $50 for a really good one. You want OMG Pinot from OR State, that will cost you 2-3X a really good one!


----------



## Steve_M

The Temperancia has tobacco, leather touch of oak hints of cherry?
Great on the mouthfeel long smooth finish. I bought 4 of these from WTSO I think $13.99 a bottle?
Wish I had bought more. 

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

2012 Kevin White La Fraternité. Grenache, Mourvedré and Syrah (GSM) blend. A lively wine with layered aromas and flavors of kirsch, strawberries, raspberries, rose petals, white pepper and spice. 5 Star QPR for sure.


----------



## Boatboy24

Something I've never tried before: Apothic White. I was looking for a barely off dry white wine to go with an Asian themed grilled chicken salad. The Riesling selection at the local Giant was pretty pathetic, and I'm no expert on just how dry a dry Riesling is vs. a sweet one. The Apothic looked like it'd fit the bill (at least in my mind, based on the RS in their red) with a blend of Chardonnay, Riesling, and Pinot Grigio. It's a pretty nice straw colored wine with notes of peach and apricot and a little vanilla on the finish. The sweetness is just what I wanted for tonight, but I wish there were a little more acid - the finish is a little flatter than I'd hoped. All in all though, a pretty decent wine - perhaps a little more complex than I expected.


----------



## ibglowin

They sure are proud of that wine...... (as evidenced by the MSRP!)


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> They sure are proud of that wine...... (as evidenced by the MSRP!)



Well, this ended up being a pretty excellent pairing with the dinner. As it has been open longer, there seems to be a little more 'crisp' coming through. QPR is not outstanding, but not bad either. Pleasantly surprised here. Comparable to the high end whites I've made, but as a commercial wine, much more expensive.


----------



## ibglowin

My bad, I was thinking you had bought the Conundrum White 25th Anniv wine for some reason....... That one has the MSRP of ~$23 a bottle.

Long week had to actually work 5 days this week...... 










Boatboy24 said:


> Well, this ended up being a pretty excellent pairing with the dinner. As it has been open longer, there seems to be a little more 'crisp' coming through. QPR is not outstanding, but not bad either. Pleasantly surprised here. Comparable to the high end whites I've made, but as a commercial wine, much more expensive.


----------



## dcbrown73

I actually like the 25th Conundrum. I do not drink too many wines that aren't dry, but this one is velvety and not too sweet. Pairing it with an spicy Asian dish can work quite well.

It's also very palatable offering to many non-wine drinkers when they visit.


----------



## Boatboy24

We had some friends over last night. Nothing fancy - we went to the pool for a couple hours, then came back to the house and ordered pizza. Had some Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc and Trader Joe's Amarone. Despite having seen the winery a few times before, my friend Mark asked 'what do you have going on in the winery right now?'. We ended up walking through what's currently in production and doing some barrel tasting of the 2015 Lanza Cab and Syrah and pulled a little Petite Sirah from the carboy. All three were freaking excellent. So fired up about this vintage I can't explain it.


----------



## ibglowin

Well, well. First Intrinsic scores and review is in from WS. Look at the best from date on this bad boy!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Well, well. First Intrinsic scores and review is in from WS. Look at the best from date on this bad boy!



Looks like I need to grab another.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like I need to grab another.



I haven't yet, but I plan to grab a few more. I think it's good enough to enjoy now too.


----------



## Hokapsig

one of the perks of doing a wine show is drinking all the left over taster bottles. Yum.....


----------



## geek

Tasting good..


----------



## dcbrown73

2010 Terre di Bo Amarone della Valpolicella Classico

I haven't tried hardly any Amarone wines. This one, I'm definitely a fan of!


----------



## ceeaton

2015 Chilean Merlot blend (73% Merlot, equal parts Cab Sauv and Malbec), one batch with Tannin Extra Riche, otherwise identical batches.

Still too young to easily taste the contributions of the Tannin Extra Riche. Both batches are becoming smoother in initial taste and finish. Both need at least a year, so I've got to keep my mitts off of them!

Now that I look at this image I think the dusting of my book shelves is long overdue. I might be able to get a measurement on that dust.


----------



## dcbrown73

@ceeaton Nice wine glass! 

Do you collect wine glasses like this?


----------



## ceeaton

dcbrown73 said:


> @ceeaton Nice wine glass!
> 
> Do you collect wine glasses like this?



Only when we go to a tasting. I have about 5 years of tasters around here somewhere from the first 5 Stoudts microbrew tastings my wife and I attended. Have only made it to one wine festival (hence that glass). Will do more as the kids get older and we can abandon them for the day and come home to the house not smoldering.


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> 2010 Terre di Bo Amarone della Valpolicella Classico
> 
> I haven't tried hardly any Amarone wines. This one, I'm definitely a fan of!




Price at the liquor store?


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Price at the liquor store?



If I remember correctly, it was right around $40.


----------



## ceeaton

A WE WV VR French Sauvingon Blanc. I originally made this (a bit late, started 10/31/15) for an experiment with kegging 1/2 of the batch for a carbonated wine for Christmas/New Years. It was a hit (we _almost_ had my 80+ yr old Mom putting the empty glass on her head when she wanted a refill). I bottled the rest around March this year and have opened a few of them, and to my delight they are very drinkable and smooth, but wouldn't win any contest. In my opinion they are very worth the $2.75 or so per bottle, and I plan on making it again. Drank it tonight with spicy hot wings and later watched my garden "irrigate" as I slowly worked on a glass.

Only thing I would change is to add some tartaric acid. Will have to take the pH of this batch to have a baseline to base adjustments on.


----------



## jgmann67

Drinking very well these days...


----------



## ibglowin

Cold, crisp, refreshing!


----------



## Elmer

Hb dipa


----------



## geek

On my way to Middletown, NY we stopped at Glorie Farm Winery in Marlboro, nice view of the Hudson Valley and very tasty peach and awesome Niagara wine, I HAVE to make a batch of Niagara, it smelled amazing!!


----------



## FTC Wines

Varis, I used live half way between Marlboro & Middletown, NY. Very pretty area. Lived just outside Washingtonville, even worked at Brotherhood Winery, a small very old winery, one summer while I was a teacher. Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

After a hot day at the ball park, I'm enjoying a couple 'Tinchos' - New Age sparkling Sauv Blanc/Torrontes with a slice of lime.


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Sparkman Cellars "Kingpin" Cabernet! 100% Red Mountain fruit. OMG was this a fantastic bottle of wine. Been sitting on it for a few years obviously. 92pts WS. Paired really well with the Marinated Tri Tip!


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Honey Bee Sweet Riesling


----------



## vernsgal

Today was just too hot for my usual reds so I started with a homemade lemoncello and am now finishing with beer lol


----------



## Johnd

Robbed the cradle tonight, it was really hot today, so the wife and I polished off a bottle of the Brehm Pinot Gris that I bottled a few weeks ago. A little young yet, but really aromatic and very crisp acidity, this white is very righteous. She commented that it's the best white I've ever made, and I have to agree. It had to be tasted and I'm glad I did so, 29 bottles left, I'll be hoarding these for 2017 and beyond.


----------



## Brian55

geek said:


> On my way to Middletown, NY we stopped at Glorie Farm Winery in Marlboro, nice view of the Hudson Valley and very tasty peach and awesome Niagara wine, I HAVE to make a batch of Niagara, it smelled amazing!!
> 
> View attachment 30352
> 
> View attachment 30353
> 
> View attachment 30354



Thanks for the reminder that NY isn't anything like NYC. If we could send NYC, Chicago, and LA adrift, we'd be off to a nice start...


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night was 2012 Domaine de la Janasse Côtes du Rhône Villages Terre d'Argile


----------



## Steve_M

Last night out to dinner restaurant that offers 1/2 price bottles of wine. Super Tuscan Yantra, once it opened up a bit classic profiles came through.
Jeez how do I turn these pictures right side up?
Paired with, whit anchovies on flat bread with skordalia, tomato & cucumbergazpacho and halloumi cheese saganaki. 
Steve


----------



## Steve_M

Sorry forgot to add photos.


----------



## Julie

Steve_M said:


> Sorry forgot to add photos.



that's ok, lol, I do not post pics of what I drink. So I guess I should post up what. I am drinking. 2014 Cayuga, dam this is nice and crisp and great flavor.


----------



## dcbrown73

Julie said:


> that's ok, lol, I do not post pics of what I drink. So I guess I should post up what. I am drinking. 2014 Cayuga, dam this is nice and crisp and great flavor.



Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## ibglowin

2015 Julia's Dazzle. Made by Long Shadows Winery. Just won Best Rose' in WA State. This is a special block of........ Pinot Gris from "The Benches" AVA in WA State that they let hang until it achieves maximum color and acid and is then picked at the perfect balance. 








This is some amazing juju! Went VERY well with tonights dinner from another thread.......


----------



## dcbrown73

Finishing a bottle of 2013 Murrieta's Well The Whip that I opened over the weekend when I had company.

It's a white blend that tastes of orange and other citrus. Similar to Conundrum, but not quite as good.


----------



## zalai

Kenridge Showcase Cabarnet Sauvignon France . 16 months old , spent 2 months in my barrel and added extra tannin .


----------



## Boatboy24

2015 Whispering Angel Cotes de Provence Rose. Loving this wine! Strawberries, hints of peach and rose petals - nicely crisp without being sour (think mineral). Winner, winner!! 

(or maybe I'm loving it just because I've had no wine in a week or so  )


----------



## ibglowin

Somebody made a stop at TW on the way home!


----------



## dcbrown73

2014 Crowdsource Cabernet Sauvignon

Dark ink in color, with scents of black cherry, plum, and licorice. Powerful flavors of a tart plum, fig, potting soil, and tobacco. Fully bodied though not as full as some and semi-smooth which I expect will improve with a little more time.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Somebody made a stop at TW on the way home!



About three weeks ago...


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> 2014 Crowdsource Cabernet Sauvignon
> 
> Dark ink in color, with scents of black cherry, plum, and licorice. Powerful flavors of a tart plum, fig, potting soil, and tobacco. Fully bodied though not as full as some and semi-smooth which I expect will improve with a little more time.



Wait, is this your 2nd opened bottle already?


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Wait, is this your 2nd opened bottle already?



Nope, my first. I still have two other bottles that I intend on aging. You may be thinking of the Columbia Crest Reserve I opened recently.

That said, I after about two hours of letting it breath. This wine improved a lot. Both acid and flavor wise. The flavor profile changed quite a bit. That tells me this wine likely can improve a lot with more time in the bottle.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 bucket-n-grapes Chilean Malbec.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> 2013 bucket-n-grapes Chilean Malbec.



Do you like it, or are you drinking it to get rid of it?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Do you like it, or are you drinking it to get rid of it?



Yes. 

Actually, its pretty decent. Aside from Dragon Blood, it was my first attempt at anything that wasn't a kit. I think I did OK, for only having been a winemaker for a year at that point. 

It's got amazing legs, and pretty good mouthfeel. There's just a touch more acid than I'd like and maybe just a hint of green pepper. But I like it and it is playing very well with tonight's dinner.


----------



## Elmer

This


----------



## ColemanM

didn't quite pair with the "chipotle" knock off, nor did the sour cream come across very appealing. Great wine though. 93 WS pts tobacco stewed blackberries, dry and medium oak. Very nice.


----------



## Johny99

Terra Blanca 2012 cab franc. COLUMBIA Valley. Terra Blanca is variable between good and amazing. This one is good, lots of spice and fruit. Fairly light, but at the price I paid, a great deal for a 2012 Washington wine.

Cheers to Friday!


----------



## geek

Well well, just bottled my Amarone (now called Amarosso).
Made from a MM juice bucket, started October 2014.

I'm not really sure what an Amarone should taste like but I think this one tastes good to me at almost 3 years.

Local traders welcome [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## geek

A couple other pics, dark color but not inky.


----------



## ceeaton

That looks yummy!


----------



## CheerfulHeart

*Sangria!*

It is 105 degrees here so tonight it will be Sangria! I blended 2 liters of Carlo Rossi Paisano red wine with my finished Merlot Ho Ho kit wine. (No classiness or elegance here. ) This base is surprisingly tasty, not overly sweet, and I definitely plan to make this blend again if a similar Island Mist is offered this year.


----------



## Tnuscan

ibglowin said:


> Dave your perfectly fine! I had just seen you post TA values in several threads with the decimal point off. I wanted to assist you there as TA can be expressed in several ways.
> 
> _The TA is a measure of the actual physical grams of acid in one liter of your wine and is expressed as “_ g/L of acid”, or in tenths of a percent of acidity as in “0.1% total acidity”. Both terms are equivalent and can be used interchangeably by moving the decimal point; e.g: 6.5 g/L = 0.65% TA._



Thanks Mike, of all the information there is in winemaking, understanding this and its relationship/balance to pH and other things has confused me the most.

I just wish I could figure out why some wines are so out a whack. Maybe it happens during shipment.


----------



## ibglowin

2010 Quilceda Creek CVR aka "the cheap stuff" that didn't make it into the flagship wine. What can I say, did not suck in the least......


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Well well, just bottled my Amarone (now called Amarosso).
> Made from a MM juice bucket, started October 2014.
> 
> I'm not really sure what an Amarone should taste like but I think this one tastes good to me at almost 3 years.
> 
> Local traders welcome [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 30499



My WineExpert Amarone kit just arrived. I tried my first Amarone a little while back and immediately ordered the kit because it was so good. 

I tried my secone Amarone over the weekend. Not near as good as the first, but it still wasn't bad. 

I have no wine ready except my DB which I'm already down to only two bottles left hah. 

Love the label btw! Very nice!


----------



## geek

Peach and Niagara Wine.


----------



## Tnuscan

Tnuscan said:


> *I am not speaking about INTRINSIC in my comment below*
> 
> 
> I have been coming across quite a few of these wines that are strangely off balance. One (a red) had a pH of 3.3 and a TA Under 0.20%. What would you do with this one??
> 
> 
> I actually told my wife I had to think of a new description for this one. It is "Palate Pucker". My palate was out of whack for nearly 24 hours.





*UPDATE TO THIS POST*


OMG! Mike I figured out why I messed up on my percentage of the TA on this wine. I was using a Titration kit that had 0.1 NaOH and the way the instructions read is, the cc/ml used to reach color change is to be multiplied by .25 So if 2.4ml was used then 2.4 x .25 =0.6 which would be 0.60% TA.

But it took 7.8ml on this wine... 7.8ml x .25 = 1.95 Never having bought a commercial wine so out of balance before, plus the fact I was trying to learn the method/formula you use where 6.5 g/l = 0.65% . Getting confused I thought by the 1.95 being lower than 6.5 g/l it should be under 0.20% When actually it was 1.95%.


----------



## wpt-me

Cranberry 8 months old,made from Ocean Spray.

Bill


----------



## Ronaldking

I will drink white wine tonight as i have to attend a party and it looks good having a chilled glass of white wine with ice in parties.


----------



## ibglowin

Give me all you numbers.

What was the volume of the wine sample?

Did you add distilled water to the sample? If so how much?

What what the Normality of the NaOH?

How many ML of NaOH did it take to reach the endpoint?

How did you detect the endpoint? Color change or pH meter?



Tnuscan said:


> *UPDATE TO THIS POST*
> But it took 7.8ml on this wine...


----------



## cgallamo

Hi all - this is my first post. I'm so excited to have found this site. I'm drinking a wild muscadine wine I made in 2008 from grapes in my back yard when I still lived in the suburbs. The age really helps, but this one is past its prime now, starting to oxidize.


----------



## Tnuscan

ibglowin said:


> Give me all you numbers.
> 
> What was the volume of the wine sample?
> 3cc
> Did you add distilled water to the sample? If so how much?
> yes...6cc
> What what the Normality of the NaOH?
> 0.10 NORMAL
> How many ML of NaOH did it take to reach the endpoint?
> 7.8cc
> How did you detect the endpoint? Color change or pH meter?


Color change using two different Titration kits, one being newer than the other. And pH meter, using the newest solution of 0.10 Normal with the pH meter....So this would be 3 tests in all.


----------



## ibglowin

Not enough sample. Use 5ml minimum.

Not enough water. Use at least 25-50ml distilled water depending on how big your test vial is. Should be 50-66% full with the mixture of wine and distilled water. Has to be distilled water, not spring, not purified, distilled.

Use a pH meter that is calibrated with 4.01 buffer solution as a minimum and if you have 7.0 buffer do a two point calibration using both.


----------



## geek

Tnuscan said:


> Color change using two different Titration kits, one being newer than the other. And pH meter, using the newest solution of 0.10 Normal with the pH meter....So this would be 3 tests in all.



In my case I use .02 solution and no water but instead 6cc of wine (If my memory serves me right...lol)
I shoot for an endpoint pH of 8.2


----------



## Tnuscan

ibglowin said:


> Not enough sample. Use 5ml minimum.
> 
> Not enough water. Use at least 25-50ml distilled water depending on how big your test vial is. Should be 50-66% full with the mixture of wine and distilled water. Has to be distilled water, not spring, not purified, distilled.
> 
> Use a pH meter that is calibrated with 4.01 buffer solution as a minimum and if you have 7.0 buffer do a two point calibration using both.



Yes on the 8.2 pH meter end point.

Yes on the distilled water. This is what I used.

And yes on the calibration and buffer solutions, went and bought new solutions to double check calibrations and they were spot on. 

Also later that nite and next day the roof of my mouth and throat were sore, 1 day later a small patch of blister like bumps arose on upper right side of my palate about 3 days latter they must of burst and looked ulcerated. Wife and son wanted me to go see Doctor, I didn't, it healed in two weeks. The pain was almost unbearable for the first week. 

Too much info I know, this is why it confused me so.

I have purchased a small amount of lab equipment for titrating acids.

But I feel their (Titration kit) instructions and formula will be very close to if not the same as other methods.


----------



## ibglowin

You didn't drink the titrated sample afterwards did you! 



Tnuscan said:


> Also later that nite and next day the roof of my mouth and throat were sore, 1 day later a small patch of blister like bumps arose on upper right side of my palate about 3 days latter they must of burst and looked ulcerated. Wife and son wanted me to go see Doctor, I didn't, it healed in two weeks. The pain was almost unbearable for the first week..


----------



## Tnuscan

ibglowin said:


> You didn't drink the titrated sample afterwards did you!



No LOl

This wasn't a sample, it was a blended wine bought from the wine store for around 13 dollars. After I started drinking it I had to go take a pH and a TA so I  could see why it tasted so odd. It had a capsule over the cork , and the cork was the brand of the wine. it was not tampered with in any way.

My son didn't feel the wine was the reason for the blistering of my palate, but my palate being tender from drinking it, he thought was reasonable. He felt it was just a coincidence. He's in Pharmacy, so ...


----------



## Tnuscan

geek said:


> In my case I use .02 solution and no water but instead 6cc of wine (If my memory serves me right...lol)
> I shoot for an endpoint pH of 8.2



Yes, I started using the 0.2N solution also, using the little titration box kit the # of ml = TA . So 6ml would be 0.60% TA, and I use the pH meter with it also.

I'm switching to using the burette and the formula @ibglowin and others use. My son likes the accuracy of it better than these kits. I feel they will be close, he (son) disagrees, we'll see.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> you didn't drink the titrated sample afterwards did you!


----------



## Tnuscan

Hello.... Poison Control Center... Yes... it's me again.


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Miro Pinot Noir. One of my favorites.


----------



## ibglowin

Intrinsic Wine Enthusiast review just released yesterday.






Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like I need to grab another.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Intrinsic Wine Enthusiast review just released yesterday.



Published 9/1/2016? So, I guess this wine needs another month?


----------



## ibglowin

I went "back to the future" to retrieve it for you!


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Chateau Ste. Michelle Cabernet Sauvignon Indian Wells

Nothing to write home about.


----------



## Boatboy24

LR Sauvignon Blanc Rose. Needs some time to settle out, but its good. A little sorbate and just a touch of 'rough'. Enjoyable, but I know that this time next year it'll be excellent. I'll limit myself to 6 or so bottles this summer/fall.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> LR Sauvignon Blanc Rose. Needs some time to settle out, but its good. A little sorbate and just a touch of 'rough'. Enjoyable, but I know that this time next year it'll be excellent. I'll limit myself to 6 or so bottles this summer/fall.



When I bottled I also tasted that sorbate, also hoping to go away with time; haven't touched mine since.


----------



## ColemanM

Last fall's petite sirah from winegrapesdirect. This picture doesn't do it justice. Inky purple. Very fruity nose. Dry and gripping tannins. Let it breathe for 30 minutes and the tannins softened a bit but we're still abrasive. Very enjoyable. Blackberry/cherry nose. Slight oak. Just racked into a barrel tonight. Stewed fruit, earth and then my mouth puckers. The dryness of the tannins really stunts the taste. Can't wait for another two years!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

My 2014 Amador Zin.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> My 2014 Amador Zin.



That sounds like a good choice! It may sway me as to what grapes I attempt to ferment this fall. I'm assuming about a 55*F serving temperature?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> That sounds like a good choice! It may sway me as to what grapes I attempt to ferment this fall. I'm assuming about a 55*F serving temperature?



Don't have any in the cooler. It is still not officially 'in the rotation'. Still mellowing - a high ABV is making it just a tad harsh. I had over 10 gallons of it, so I sample every 3 months or so. I'm not worried about running out of it any time soon, so sampling isn't too restricted.


----------



## ceeaton

Opened a bottle of my 2015 Chilean Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec, version #2. Freeked out a bit last week with some carbonation showing up in a bottle I opened, not experiencing that in this bottle. I did open it and let it hang out for about 1/2 hour, so maybe that is enough to get rid of any residual carbonation? Do like the flavor and expect I will be mad at myself in a few years when it tastes much better after aging a bit.

But I'm new and quite stupid about these things, so just let me be content to wallow in my stupidity.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Opened a bottle of my 2015 Chilean Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec, version #2.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm new and quite stupid about these things, so just let me be content to wallow in my stupidity.




Yes, but, you're drinking wine now... So, it can't be that stupid.


----------



## ColemanM

BAM!! Nothing else needs to be said. #micdrop [emoji41]


----------



## ceeaton

ColemanM said:


> BAM!! Nothing else needs to be said. #micdrop [emoji41]



That looks like a fine pairing with the grilled and impaled seafood in the background.


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Gorman Winery "The Pixie" Red Mountain Syrah. 94pts WS. What can I say other than did not suck LOL.


----------



## Elmer

Dry tart, bit of salt


----------



## Boatboy24

Decent, but not great. It was a 4 or 5 bucks more than the H3, which is probably better. This was one of a few different Washington cabs I pulled off the shelf tonight that had some version of the Charles Smith name.


----------



## Steve_M

Beautiful night front lawn with dogs and gin n tonic. 

Steve

P.S.
How do you rotate these pictures??


----------



## ceeaton

Steve_M said:


> P.S.
> How do you rotate these pictures??



Adobe Photoshop. Now comes as part of the CS suite (Creative Suite). Big bucks, don't know if you can get it as a stand alone product anymore. I think there is a "cloud" version that you can pay for on a monthly basis. Maybe our Californian graphic artist can chime in ( @Kraffty ).


----------



## ibglowin

Can you source any of the Charles & Charles red wines? They are close to H3 in quality and last time I purchased had a superior bottle for recycling... Winning!









Boatboy24 said:


> Decent, but not great. It was a 4 or 5 bucks more than the H3, which is probably better. This was one of a few different Washington cabs I pulled off the shelf tonight that had some version of the Charles Smith name.


----------



## geek

Steve_M said:


> How do you rotate these pictures??




Are you uploading with your phone or from PC?
On the PC it is real easy.

I upload from my iPhone and no need to rotate.


----------



## jburtner

Emmolo merlot is pushin da buttons tonight !

Cheers,
-jb


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Can you source any of the Charles & Charles red wines? They are close to H3 in quality and last time I purchased had a superior bottle for recycling... Winning!



Looked at that tonight. Will give it a try next time. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Steve_M

geek said:


> Are you uploading with your phone or from PC?
> On the PC it is real easy.
> 
> I upload from my iPhone and no need to rotate.



This picture I took with my IPad and posted so not sure why it rotated?

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> This picture I took with my IPad and posted so not sure why it rotated?
> 
> Steve



Did you take it portrait or landscape? Pics from my iPhone only show properly if I take them landscape.


----------



## Steve_M

It was portrait, will try landscape. 
Thanks Jim

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Date night with Mrs. Boatboy last night. We tried a new restaurant and caught the Phillip Phillips show at Wolf Trap. Anyway, I had a cocktail before dinner called the "Bone". It is Knob Creek bourbon, fresh lime juice and tabasco, garnished with a bacon lollipop. Oh, man, was it good!


----------



## dcbrown73

2011 Chateau Ste. Michelle Cabernet Sauvignon Cold Creek Vineyard

I believe last time I posted I also had an Indian Wells Chateau Ste. Michelle Cab and noted that that Chateau Ste. Michelle had better wines. This one is better.


----------



## Elmer

Being a homer


----------



## jburtner

This one is pretty good @ 15yrs.


----------



## cgallamo

2010 - Redbanks Farms (that's me) Cab Franc, Mouvedre, Touriga. Smells of fruit fly taint and taste lacks fruit and body... Like a good Georgia wine!


----------



## Elmer

Homer take 2


----------



## Boatboy24

Too hot for red wine - at least right now. I'm starting off with a New Belgium Heavy Melon. Grilling steak tonight and decided to make a red wine reduction and some sautéed 'shrooms with it. So I grabbed a bottle of Dreaming Tree "Crush". Half of that will go into the sauce, the other half into the chef.


----------



## cgallamo

@Elmer - how many of those did you buy?


----------



## dcbrown73

Something I grabbed on my way out of the wine shop. No tasting notes taken. It is interesting though, but needs to breath a little bit. I expect to improve in about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Too hot for red wine - at least right now. I'm starting off with a New Belgium Heavy Melon. Grilling steak tonight and decided to make a red wine reduction and some sautéed 'shrooms with it. So I grabbed a bottle of Dreaming Tree "Crush". Half of that will go into the sauce, the other half into the chef.



I chill my reds down to 65F and I stay inside where it's always 72F when it's 90F + 90H outside! 

btw, is it just me or does anyone else hate it when you order a red at a restaurant and they serve it near 78F. I do not like big heavy reds served that warm.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> I chill my reds down to 65F and I stay inside where it's always 72F when it's 90F + 90H outside!
> 
> btw, is it just me or does anyone else hate it when you order a red at a restaurant and they serve it near 78F. I do not like big heavy reds served that warm.



I've only done it a few times, but I have sent wine back because it was too hot. Occasionally, I'll walk into a restaurant, see where there wine is stored, and decide I'm drinking something else that night.


----------



## cgallamo

@David - Yes I hate that, but I put up with it all the time. I like to taste as the temp changes., especially the other way around - sitting out on the deck on a cool fall evening as the wine opens up it is cooling (I like to do this with Spanish reds). 

My other pet peeve is a bottle that has been open overnight (or longer) and oxidized, or sat in the sun and went over 80F. Seems like most of the bartenders/waiters at restaurants out here in the country are young and/or inexperienced with wine and have no idea why you would turn it back. I let them know as politely as possible and give a big tip ($$ not lessons).


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> Something I grabbed on my way out of the wine shop. No tasting notes taken. It is interesting though, but needs to breath a little bit. I expect to improve in about 30-45 minutes.



I've never had that particular one, but am definitely a fan of the blend.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> I've never had that particular one, but am definitely a fan of the blend.



It turned out even better than I expected. Bold and jammy like a big Shiraz is, yet all the beautiful nuances provided by the Viognier. I think I may go grab another two bottles and cellar them. I was surprisingly happy with once it relaxed.


----------



## geek

Piña colada??


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Piña colada??
> 
> View attachment 30833



Getting caught in the rain??

(let's see who gets the reference)


----------



## geek

Yup, it was pouring for a few minutes and then all clear.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Getting caught in the rain??
> 
> (let's see who gets the reference)



If you're not into yoga......


----------



## cmason1957

Johnd said:


> If you're not into yoga......



If you have half a brain.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> If you have half a brain.



If you like makin' love at midnight...


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Chilean juice bucket Viognier. @JohnT: There's one coming your way for the white wine comp.


----------



## geek

At the bar in the resort trying everything [emoji4]

The wine is a nice dry Rose, Rebelle, the drink is named Adelaine, very good!!


----------



## Elmer

cgallamo said:


> @Elmer - how many of those did you buy?




I bought zero, my neighbor gave me 2 out of his six pack.

Tonight:


----------



## jwmc1

dcbrown73 said:


> I chill my reds down to 65F and I stay inside where it's always 72F when it's 90F + 90H outside!
> 
> btw, is it just me or does anyone else hate it when you order a red at a restaurant and they serve it near 78F. I do not like big heavy reds served that warm.



it's not just you...I think it is lame that a restaurant wouldn't know how to serve wine


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night's fair.

2014 Vigne Regali (Banfi) Gavi Principessa Gavia

I was quite pleased with it and good value at $14.


----------



## geek

Tastes darn good..


----------



## Boatboy24

Is that a BYOB place down in DR, @geek?


----------



## geek

That is one of the restaurants at the resort, the waiter said there's usually a $20 corking fee but they waived it this time, so no complaints from me...LOL [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## geek

Having a last sip before leaving this amazing place in Punta Cana. House wine, so whatever that may be.


----------



## rulesoferick

A mexican wine, blanc colombard from Santo Tomas ♥


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Mer Soleil Chardonnay Reserve

This is a beautiful Chardonnay. While my expectations were high for this Chardonnay, it exceeded them quite a bit. This is definitely a talking wine.


----------



## Matty_Kay

2015 Chilean Red blend- 60% Carmenere and 40% Merlot, this is aging nicely.


----------



## Elmer

That kind of day!


----------



## Johnd

Mrs. and I are just finishing off a 2013 Mount Veeder Cab, which we both like very much and keep a supply of in the cellar.


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Col Solare. Can't believe I found this local in San Antonio. We are celebrating the life of my 84 year old Father whom we lost on Monday after a long struggle with neuropathy. Lots of laughs. A few tears of course. But mostly family coming together to remember a truly wonderful man who we will all miss so very much.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mike: so sorry to hear about the loss of your father.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Jim. Its been a tough week on the family for sure. Hope to be around more in the not too distant future.



Boatboy24 said:


> Mike: so sorry to hear about the loss of your father.


----------



## Tnuscan

I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## dcbrown73

You have my thoughts Mike. I still have my father, but not my mother. I feel for you and your family. I say cheers for the life of the lost. Tonight we celebrate the life of the loved.

For that celebration. I have a 2012 Martinelli Zinfandel. A gorgeous red that lacks the deep lush velvet jammy red of many Zinfandel's that I hold so dear. Though even though it doesn't have the thick punch, it still pulls together enough fruit and flavor to balance out it's 17.2% ABV. 

This is a sweet vibrant Zinfandel that begs your attention. Not my standard Zin, but drives its way into the list of my favorite Zinfandel wines. I love surprises and this one definitely surprises. An open mind is the key to being surprised by something you couldn't fathom. This is the world that brought me to love wine.

Cheers to your father Mike.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Dave.



Tnuscan said:


> I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tnuscan

2013 Columbia Winery Merlot
Having a deep purple color. Aromas of plum and dark berries with a little spice. On the palate, dark berries with just the right tannin. With a little mouth-watering acidity at the finish. With 3.6 pH and a 0.60% TA, this one tickles my fancy.


----------



## Kraffty

We broke down and spent a few dollars more than usual _(ok, a lot more)_ on this bottle saturday night. A bit too dry and maybe intense for my wife and mom's tastes..... darn, just left more for me. I really want to try the Merlot next.


----------



## heatherd

Last night I tested out the wine makers portion of my Triumph LE. At six months it is really promising!


----------



## PhilDarby

ive been supping a red wine with some blue berries added, self made ofc went down quite well ;-) im now a bit worse for wear, which is basically what I intended ;-)


----------



## geek

@ibglowin

Local Costco warehouse manager (I've given her my wine before) sent this bottle as a present to me with my wife.
Kirkland Signature series.

It is a blend of Cab, Merlot, Syrah and Sangiovese from Dolan and Weiss Cellars in Walla Walla, WA.

Planing to put away for some time.

Have you tried it?


----------



## geek

@ibglowin


Local Costco warehouse manager (I've given her my wine before) sent this bottle as a present to me with my wife.
Kirkland Signature series.

It is a blend of Cab, Merlot, Syrah and Sangiovese from Dolan and Weiss Cellars in Walla Walla, WA.

Planing to put away for some time.

Have you tried it?

View attachment 31048


----------



## dcbrown73

2014 Decoy Sauvignon Blanc.

Definitely better than the 2012 Decoy Zinfandel. This is actually a real keeper. One of the better Sauvignon Blanc I've had recently by a long shot.


----------



## ibglowin

Been looking for that one but have not found it in ABQ, NM or SA, TX. 

Here is a review from a few weeks ago. Sounds like a 5 Star QPR wine!

http://www.reversewinesnob.com/kirkland-signature-series-columbia-valley-red-wine



geek said:


> Have you tried it?


----------



## jburtner

While waiting for the home stuff to get closer to finishing....

Guess it might take a minute ?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Been looking for that one but have not found it in ABQ, NM or SA, TX.
> 
> Here is a review from a few weeks ago. Sounds like a 5 Star QPR wine!
> 
> http://www.reversewinesnob.com/kirkland-signature-series-columbia-valley-red-wine



OVERALL RATING: 7.8

I assume out of 10?

Anyway, sounds like a very good blend, may just open it up and go buy a couple bottles if I like it.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> OVERALL RATING: 7.8
> 
> I assume out of 10?
> 
> Anyway, sounds like a very good blend, may just open it up and go buy a couple bottles if I like it.



Here ya go...

http://www.reversewinesnob.com/p/rating-system.html


----------



## TXWineDuo

@ibglowin,
we're sorry to hear about your loss and glad you made it back home to celebrate your father's life.

TXWineDuo


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks TX.

Day by day as they say for all of us especially my mom. They were married for 62 years. 



TXWineDuo said:


> we're sorry to hear about your loss and glad you made it back home to celebrate your father's life.
> 
> TXWineDuo


----------



## dcbrown73

2012 Mythic Estates Block Malbec

Their wines are pretty popular. That said, this is the best one I've had from them so far. Though I've still never been really wow'ed by them.


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Juan Gil Monastrell from Jumilla, Spain.

This is another "grab something off the shelf" wine I get sometimes at the local wine shop. If you see this wine at your local wine shop and you like bold and aromatic wines. This one is a steal at $15US. I'm definitely going to go back and grab a few more.


----------



## geek

@ibglowin @Boatboy24

I am going to open a bottle of the WE LE Sav Blanc Rose.....hoping it is ok at just over 3 months mark 

How's that wine tasting for you?


----------



## ibglowin

Its drinking very well for me but then I fermented to dry and no sorbate was needed or added.


----------



## geek

I think this is going to be a winner...very good at just over 3 months and the sorbate smell and flavor is gone... [emoji106]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> @ibglowin @Boatboy24
> 
> I am going to open a bottle of the WE LE Sav Blanc Rose.....hoping it is ok at just over 3 months mark
> 
> How's that wine tasting for you?



Sorbate was still there, but barely, the last time I opened one. Didn't prevent me from just packing one up for our beach trip though.  Also bringing my last bottle of 2014 LE Aussie Grenache Rose and about ten other bottles (yes, I expect to bring some home - just didn't know what I'd be in the mood for). While I was at it, packed up fresh bottles of Hornitos, Grand Marnier, and Makers 46. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## geek

No sorbate trace left on the bottle I opened....this will be delish in a few more months...


----------



## jgmann67

Yesterday - A 2009 Palmer Alter Ego Bordeaux and my RJS Aussie Cab. A good weekend for wine.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Over the weekend we had a 2014 Dolcetto and cracked a 2015 Chilean Malbec. The Dolcetto was much better...


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Leeuwin Estate Art Series Dry Riesling. (from last night)

This stuff doesn't smell all that good. (actually, it smells awful) It's definitely a good quality Riesling though. Quite silky and smooth, but also very tart. (most tart Riesling I've ever tasted) A little too tart for my tastes.


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilling some chicken kebabs and sucking down the 2014 Chilean Viognier.


----------



## dcbrown73

Italian for dinner with an Italian pairing.

2013 Castello di Neive Barbera d'Alba Messoirano


----------



## NCWC

Pinot Noir 2013


----------



## ibglowin

Snagged one of these while in Burbank this weekend and brought it home with me. Will sit on it for while more than likely. LOL Let me know what you think when you pop yours.



geek said:


> @ibglowin
> 
> 
> Local Costco warehouse manager (I've given her my wine before) sent this bottle as a present to me with my wife.
> Kirkland Signature series.
> 
> It is a blend of Cab, Merlot, Syrah and Sangiovese from Dolan and Weiss Cellars in Walla Walla, WA.
> 
> Planing to put away for some time.
> 
> Have you tried it?


----------



## Boatboy24

Just had some alcoholic ginger beer with a hunk-o-lime by the pool. Cleaned up and headed out to dinner, where I'll likely have fish tacos and margarita(s).


----------



## geek

@ibglowin

As soon as this cold symptom go off I will pop it open.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Just had some alcoholic ginger beer with a hunk-o-lime by the pool. Cleaned up and headed out to dinner, where I'll likely have fish tacos and margarita(s).



A fish taco and margarita image would make my vacation complete.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wound up going with duck tacos. But my 8 year old had the fish and said they were the best he's ever had.


----------



## ibglowin

Somebody cut Jim off please!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Somebody cut Jim off please!



Everything tastes better on vacation, let him go. We'll put him to work when he gets home. He's ordering enough grapes this Fall to keep him busy.

Would still have enjoyed a picture, I only had a beef burger with a big grilled onion and thick piece of mater with some grilled zucchini. The fish taco would have been healthier.

BTW, opened a bottle of Valipolicella (SE version with added Dornfelder skins). I think the skins have helped mellow out the kit taste already, very enjoyable for so young (9 months). Was comparing it to a Vieux Chataeu Du Roi which is younger and very strong with the young kit taste.


----------



## Boatboy24

A little more ginger beer this afternoon and onto Grenache Rose as the sun begins to fall and we prepare for our pasta, sausage and meatball dinner - accompanied by some winery series Super Tuscan.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> A little more ginger beer this afternoon and onto Grenache Rose as the sun begins to fall and we prepare for our pasta, sausage and meatball dinner - accompanied by some winery series Super Tuscan.



How long you staying there? I'm sending some weather up to you from down here......


----------



## dcbrown73

2012 Bodegas Breca Old Vine Garnacha

I'm very impressed with this $15 Spanish wine. Very good stuff at a great value.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> How long you staying there? I'm sending some weather up to you from down here......



I know. Please don't. We're trying to enjoy the good weather while we can. Avoided virtually any impact from TD8 yesterday and had rough seas, but nice weather. Hoping the same holds true with the track of the next one.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> I know. Please don't. We're trying to enjoy the good weather while we can. Avoided virtually any impact from TD8 yesterday and had rough seas, but nice weather. Hoping the same holds true with the track of the next one.



Hopefully it'll change track and miss you guys, just keep an eye on it.


----------



## zalai

This is my birthday drink from Hungary:
About this wine :http://www.takler.com/reserve-wines/szekszardi-bikaver-reserve-2012


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> I know. Please don't. We're trying to enjoy the good weather while we can. Avoided virtually any impact from TD8 yesterday and had rough seas, but nice weather. Hoping the same holds true with the track of the next one.



Weather is getting brutal in a lot of places. Hope yours remains good!


----------



## Julie

Well it is not night but when on vacation...... 3 1/2 year old Elderberry blush, dam did I do a good job on this! Just a little crispness to this with a nice elderberry with a faint taste of niagara and a heavenly mouthfeel!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Snagged one of these while in Burbank this weekend and brought it home with me. Will sit on it for while more than likely. LOL Let me know what you think when you pop yours.



What can I say other than it is good!! 
It is very round, nice color, tannins hit your back palate a bit but it has a very round and robust structure, nice smell too, cherry, plum, what else? lol

I think I'm going to soon open the other blend of merlot/cab that Costco offers for $8.99 because I think that wine doesn't have anything to envy this more pricey bottle.

Anyway, you won't be disappointed I think.


----------



## ceeaton

Opened up a Chilean 2015 Merlot blend (Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec) that is about 16 months old. This is batch 10 version 2 (added some TRE) and is tasting really nice and smooth (73% Merlot helps). Was a Merlot bucket + 3 lugs of grapes, so no kit taste, nice fruity nose, really nice finish with some vanilla notes. I still have 17 bottles left (see @Johnd , the wine sanctuary can work, at times), so hopefully this time next year I'll be enjoying a 28 month old bottle and extolling the virtues of letting wine age until it gets good.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Opened up a Chilean 2015 Merlot blend (Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec) that is about 16 months old. This is batch 10 version 2 (added some TRE) and is tasting really nice and smooth (73% Merlot helps). Was a Merlot bucket + 3 lugs of grapes, so no kit taste, nice fruity nose, really nice finish with some vanilla notes. I still have 17 bottles left (see @Johnd , the wine sanctuary can work, at times), so hopefully this time next year I'll be enjoying a 28 month old bottle and extolling the virtues of letting wine age until it gets good.




I have one of these, marked 10-2 don't I? I may kill it sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Last bottle of my 2014 Chilean Carmenere. Best bottle of the entire batch. Had I known this wine would phenomenal at 2.5 years, I would have saved a few more bottles. Oh well, age truly does wonderful things to wine.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> I have one of these, marked 10-2 don't I? I may kill it sometime over the weekend.



Yes, 10-2. The 10-2 had the TRE, the 10-1 didn't. I like the 10-2 much better so far.

As always, when you make the wine you tend to be less harsh with the critique of the wine. That's why I need others to taste it. I'll bring another 10-2 if you already drank the other when we go to pick up fall grapes.


----------



## Mismost

Joe's Tweaked Fontana Malbek, it is just very pleasant. Cheapest kit I've ever made too. Gotta find a real good place to stash this away from the wife!


----------



## Elmer

Simply awesome!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottle of Sauvignon Blanc Rose that went to the beach, but never got opened. Seems to have successfully survived the trip home in the cooler.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Bottle of Sauvignon Blanc Rose that went to the beach, but never got opened. Seems to have successfully survived the trip home in the cooler.




And the verdict is?


----------



## geek

Luna Bianca


----------



## Julie

Roebling Red


----------



## jgmann67

A taste of my WE Selection Amarone.


----------



## Bubba1

My 2013 Italian Juice pail Amarone.


----------



## geek

Nice and really cold Presidente beer.


----------



## Elmer

Nothing but dark after Labor Day!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

We had beer with lunch every day at the beach. Since I'm technically still on vacation, I decided 'one last time'. Enjoyed a nice Ballast Point Sculpin Grapefruit IPA. Nice way to end a great summer.


----------



## ceeaton

#23 - very good Italian red, yum.


----------



## ceeaton

Wow, left over #23 (SE Valpolicella w/added grape skins). Really nice for so young, the time hanging out after opening it definitely didn't hurt it in any way I can taste. Yum.


----------



## Boatboy24

CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah, started January of 2014 (when it was discontinued). Rave reviews on this one, but I think its just 'meh'.


----------



## xune

Having a glass of dandelion wine that I made back in May of this year. First wine I have ever made. Tastes pretty good!


----------



## Flofern

Dragon Blood in my glass tonight.


----------



## Bubba1

2015 Sangiovese juice pail / grape mix

________
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

2011 Gorman Winery "Zachery's Ladder" Best $28 bottle of Red Mountain fruit that you can find. Cab Sauv, Syrah, and PV. Still sipping on it 2 hours later and its just getting better and better.


----------



## AkTom

Apricot mead. Funny story... I bought a bag of dried organic apricots for about $18. I open the bag and taste one. Blah and bland. I try a second one. Same. Try a third one. Same. Now I'm irritated as I feel I got ripped for $18. I go ahead and make a gallon. Wow, so much better as a mead. Nice flavor and mouthfeel. Even my wife will drink it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Out of curiosity, I grabbed a bottle of Apothic Inferno the other night. It is a red blend (of who knows what) that spent 60 days in whiskey barrels. On the nose, the whiskey is a little noticeable, but it calls you in with dark fruit, caramel, honey. Upon sipping this wine, you get more dark fruit - lots of cherry, honey, caramel, and even a little maple. You know there is some essence of whiskey in there, but it plays fairly well with the rest. The finish is long, and there is a little bit of a burn and that's when you most notice the integration of the whiskey. You've just swallowed a nice sip of red wine, but you know you've gotten a bit more than that. I paired this up with a NY Strip that had been rubbed with coffee, pepper, brown sugar and spices; then cooked over charcoal and some spent oak cubes. Good pairing.


----------



## ceeaton

Getting about 110 lbs of Cab Franc grapes locally, so wanted to start trying some Cab Franc wines and get a feel for what I should be aiming for. Our State store system is set up with different types of outlets. Luckily I have one pretty close to me (Hanover) that carries all kinds of obscure wines. They actually have a room, much like Total Wine down near Boatboy, that I don't dare to walk into, because a misstep could cost you a few thousand dollars, if you're lucky.

So I asked the "guy" what Cab Franc 80%+ bottles he had around. He led me to a 2013 Barboursville Cab Franc from Virginia. Now so happens I had read about their efforts in a book my kids bought me at Christmas (Grapes & Wines), and they gave it a pretty good review just by being mentioned in the book. This is an incredibly good wine. I've had other local Cab Francs that seemed a bit on the "green" side, this one is in one word, awsome. If you can get it, try it. Nice nose, no up front bitterness I usually get in East Coast unripe wines. Nice oak, nice fruit, but not over the top, just not what I expected in a good way. I'd say it is more like a Loire Valley wine than a California or Argentinian version. Looking on the website my wife and I might have to visit for an anniversary trip. Lot's of local wineries in their vicinity.

Cooled the bottle (you can see the condensation on it) but warmed to 62*F, the bottle suggests 65*F, so I figured I was close enough.

BTW, if my batch this Fall comes remotely close to this wine, I will be ecstatic, seriously ecstatic. I plan on finishing this bottle tonight and will have to deal with the ramifications tomorrow, if any.


----------



## Mismost

A tweaked cheap Fontana Wildberry Shiraz which is very pleasant, if a bit on the sweet side...very berry flavor.
Got another bottle chilling for the sunset cruise!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Getting about 110 lbs of Cab Franc grapes locally, so wanted to start trying some Cab Franc wines and get a feel for what I should be aiming for. Our State store system is set up with different types of outlets. Luckily I have one pretty close to me (Hanover) that carries all kinds of obscure wines. They actually have a room, much like Total Wine down near Boatboy, that I don't dare to walk into, because a misstep could cost you a few thousand dollars, if you're lucky.
> 
> So I asked the "guy" what Cab Franc 80%+ bottles he had around. He led me to a 2013 Barboursville Cab Franc from Virginia. Now so happens I had read about their efforts in a book my kids bought me at Christmas (Grapes & Wines), and they gave it a pretty good review just by being mentioned in the book. This is an incredibly good wine. I've had other local Cab Francs that seemed a bit on the "green" side, this one is in one word, awsome. If you can get it, try it. Nice nose, no up front bitterness I usually get in East Coast unripe wines. Nice oak, nice fruit, but not over the top, just not what I expected in a good way. I'd say it is more like a Loire Valley wine than a California or Argentinian version. Looking on the website my wife and I might have to visit for an anniversary trip. Lot's of local wineries in their vicinity.
> 
> Cooled the bottle (you can see the condensation on it) but warmed to 62*F, the bottle suggests 65*F, so I figured I was close enough.
> 
> BTW, if my batch this Fall comes remotely close to this wine, I will be ecstatic, seriously ecstatic. I plan on finishing this bottle tonight and will have to deal with the ramifications tomorrow, if any.



I generally stay away from VA reds, but one that does decently is Cab Franc. And you're right - lots of wineries in VA, plenty of choices.


----------



## dcbrown73

I picked up a winner with this one.

2006 Casanuova delle Cerbaie Brunello di Montalcino


----------



## mennyg19

dcbrown73 said:


> I picked up a winner with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Casanuova delle Cerbaie Brunello di Montalcino




Don't speak italian, what type of grape is it and what are your notes on it?


----------



## dcbrown73

mennyg19 said:


> Don't speak italian, what type of grape is it and what are your notes on it?



It's a Sangiovese. My notes were: 

A beautiful translucent black cherry in color. Scents of prune, apricot, and cloves. Flavors of red plum, leather, clay, and tobacco. Medium bodied, tannic, with a nice balanced acidity. Very nice! Not too heavy, but carries a bounty of flavors and complexity.


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking a Francis Ford Coppola Vendetta (Cab / Malbec) which is really good! My neighbor Matt bought it for me to entice me to help him mix up his first wine kit tonight (he really didn't have to, but since he did...) Don't normally buy anything over about $15 a bottle since I'm cheap (and have 4 kids), this is pretty darn enjoyable. Hate the idea I'm on my last glass and have to go to bed...would rather finish the bottle than go to work. Hmmm, might have a problem here.


----------



## Elmer

This


----------



## Flofern

Dragon blood Wine this evening. Bottled 38 bottles today. Nice over ice.


----------



## FTC Wines

A 6 year old Apple Wine that I made one bushel to 5 gals of wine. Can't believe it's still awesome, I was a real newbie then. Roy


----------



## cmason1957

2015 Chambourcin that my wife and I made. It has 15% St. Vincent added to it. It is very, very young, but shows a lot of promise. Oak overpowered the noise at the start, but after about 20 minutes of breathing settled out nicely. It has a great taste of berries and stone fruits, a hint of cherries. 400 lbs of Chambourcin and 100 lbs of St. Vincent. Yielded 12 cases of wine. We are seeing 5 under our stasis for at least a year, probably more. 

Picking up this years grapes on Sunday.


----------



## Johny99

Nice acid level, some melon and lychee. A bit overwhelmed by the fresh coho filet, but it is what was open


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Amado Sur - a blend of 70% Malbec, 20% Bonarda and 10% Syrah from Mendoza Argentina. Bought on a whim to go with our grilled fajita dinner tonight, but was very pleasantly surprised. On the nose, notes of coffee, dark chocolate, cherry liquor, and licorice. That follows through in the mouth, along with notes of caramel and raspberries. Long, dry finish. The finish almost reminded me of an Aglianico, though not quite as dry/tannic. Nice, firm tannins though, and bright acidity. Thought this was a pretty good deal @ $14.99. And that was at the local Giant (grocery store). I imagine at Wegman's or Total Wine, you'd be looking at 2-3 dollars less.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> 2013 Amado Sur - a blend of 70% Malbec, 20% Bonarda and 10% Syrah from Mendoza Argentina. Bought on a whim to go with our grilled fajita dinner tonight, but was very pleasantly surprised. On the nose, notes of coffee, dark chocolate, cherry liquor, and licorice. That follows through in the mouth, along with notes of caramel and raspberries. Long, dry finish. The finish almost lmost reminded me of an Aglianico, though not quite as dry/tannic. Nice, firm tannins though, and bright acidity. Thought this was a pretty good deal @ $14.99. And that was at the local Giant (grocery store). I imagine at Wegman's or Total Wine, you'd be looking at 2-3 dollars less.



Thanks for the detailed description. I'm way n00b when it comes to wine pretty much, but I have completely fallen for it and the myriad of flavors it can produce. (and the crazy depth it provides with a great pairing) I can't explain it, but reading notes (non-professional notes anyhow) gives a vicarious sensation that I very much appreciate and makes me want to try it also!

I take my own notes, but get kind of embarrassed at times by them publicly, but I take them none the less. I still find enjoyment in taking them though.


----------



## ceeaton

dcbrown73 said:


> Thanks for the detailed description. I'm way n00b when it comes to wine pretty much, but I have completely fallen for it and the myriad of flavors it can produce. (and the crazy depth it provides with a great pairing) I can't explain it, but reading notes (non-professional notes anyhow) gives a vicarious sensation that I very much appreciate and makes me want to try it also!
> 
> I take my own notes, but get kind of embarrassed at times by them publicly, but I take them none the less. I still find enjoyment in taking them though.



David, you have great detailed descriptions in your notes. Keep them coming.

The thing I love is to go back and look at some of my descriptions and realize the same vintage tastes a bit different depending on the day I'm drinking it, or what I'm eating it with. Last night I whipped up a batch of shrimp scampi because I knew I had a bottle of my 2015 Pinot Grigio nice and cold in the fridge. So in that case I was pairing the food with the wine, verses the wine with the food. I'm weird like that.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> So in that case I was pairing the food with the wine, verses the wine with the food. I'm weird like that.



I will do that when ordering at restaurants sometimes. Decide what I want to drink first, then choose my food based on that.


----------



## dcbrown73

ceeaton said:


> David, you have great detailed descriptions in your notes. Keep them coming.
> 
> The thing I love is to go back and look at some of my descriptions and realize the same vintage tastes a bit different depending on the day I'm drinking it, or what I'm eating it with. Last night I whipped up a batch of shrimp scampi because I knew I had a bottle of my 2015 Pinot Grigio nice and cold in the fridge. So in that case I was pairing the food with the wine, verses the wine with the food. I'm weird like that.



Thank. 

I try to buy two bottles when I buy a new one and I too have noticed the second tasting doesn't always match the first. I figured it's just because my palette isn't quite trained yet. 



Boatboy24 said:


> I will do that when ordering at restaurants sometimes. Decide what I want to drink first, then choose my food based on that.



I do that all the time. Actually, many times I check the wine list so I can decide to pair the wine with the food or the food with the wine. If the food looks better, I pair it. If I see something interesting on the wine menu, I pair the food with it.

Which ever sounds the most interesting becomes the main course of sort!


----------



## Tnuscan

dcbrown73 said:


> Thanks for the detailed description. I'm way n00b when it comes to wine pretty much, but I have completely fallen for it and the myriad of flavors it can produce. (and the crazy depth it provides with a great pairing) I can't explain it, but reading notes (non-professional notes anyhow) gives a vicarious sensation that I very much appreciate and makes me want to try it also!
> 
> I take my own notes, but get kind of embarrassed at times by them publicly, but I take them none the less. I still find enjoyment in taking them though.



I enjoy your posts on wines and the details about them. Actually this is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## ibglowin

2011 Saviah Cellars GSM. Grenache, Syrah, Mourvedre Lots of red fruit on the nose especially strawberry and raspberry followed by spice and pepper followed by just a hint of vanilla. Nice acidity and a long finish to boot. This wine does not disappoint. Last of 3 bottles purchased and wish I had more.


----------



## dcbrown73

I visited my local wine shop today and there was an distributor there offering tastings of their products. I tried three of them and found one to be to my liking and picked up a bottle of it. 

You would think this wine is it, but it's not. They were also tasting an Orbit wine, but it was the Cabernet Sauvignon. The bottle I picked up was also a Cab, just not the Orbit which I did try, but was all that fond of.

While perusing the Pinot Noir section, I noticed they had an Orbit Pinot Noir. Given the Cab didn't spark much interest, I don't actually know why I was drawn to it. Well, tonight that is what we're tasting. 2014 Orbit Pinot Noir from California's Russian River Valley.







A beautiful translucent ruby hue. Thin scents of pomegranate and volcanic rock. Buoyant fruit flavors of red cherry, backed with light plum and a red apple rind. Very fruit forward and quite lively.

Better than expected from an $18US Pinot Noir and definitely a surprise from my Orbit Cab tasting initial thoughts. Though I tend to really like many of the Pinot Noir's coming out of the Russian River Valley. (Miro being one of my favorites)


----------



## Boatboy24

Water. Had to fill in assistant coaching my son's 6pm baseball game which carried us to about 8:15. Gotta run (or try - I'm beat) 9 miles in the morning.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Water. Had to fill in assistant coaching my son's 6pm baseball game which carried us to about 8:15. Gotta run (or try - I'm beat) 9 miles in the morning.



Leftovers from a bottle of Vendetta. They finally had a vacuvin in stock at my restaurant supply store, so got it and an eight pack of vins, for about 8 bucks. Popped them on top of any open bottles we had in the fridge, showed the wife how to use it (now I hear clicking all the time).

Jim, I'm beat just thinking of you running 9 miles, good night.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Jim, I'm beat just thinking of you running 9 miles, good night.



Sadly, I've done too much physically, these last 4 days. Woke up this morning and my body just said 'no, I won't do it'. Got in a very lazy (aka slow) 5 miles though. I have three more weeks to go until the Army Ten Miler. Did 8 last weekend, so I'm doing OK (I think). 9 next weekend, then another 9 or 10 the following weekend.


----------



## mennyg19

I opened the bottle of extra wine I had from my Petit Syrah when I racked.
I'm not a pro at this, but I bought a commercial Petit Syrah thats quite acclaimed here in Israel to compare with.
My tasting notes are as follows: my wine wins the color competition. The commercial wine was smoother drinking but my wine was much fruitier with more taste. On the age the commercial wine won, with my wine being a month old.


----------



## ceeaton

Just bottled a batch of Raspberry yesterday that used a Vintners Reserve 128 oz fruit base, 1L of red grape concentrate, and a few lbs of frozen raspberries. My wife and I are already on our 3rd bottle of this (2 x 375 + 1 x 750) and it is really good for being so young. Started it a the beginning of February this year, so not very old as far a fruit wines go, especially an acid bomb as raspberry can be at times. 

Back sweetened to 1.003, so the taste at this point reminds me of a wild raspberry that isn't super sweet on it's own. Still has some bitterness, like you'd get from the seeds, but it is in the background. Left it a bit less sweet knowing that the sweetness level will come to the foreground as it ages, if it gets the chance!


----------



## Boatboy24

After I put him to work, I figured I'd open up something nice for Dad. Of course, we sampled what was left from our bottlings and they were nice. Then I opened one of my first bottles from the Columbia Crest Reserve Club - a blend of Cab Sauv, Merlot, Cab Franc and Malbec. Quite nice, and I'm happy to say that our blends, while young, stood up pretty well to this one.


----------



## dcbrown73

2014 McManis Viognier

Light gold in color. Medium plus body with aromatics of wet gravel and light lemon lime scents. Creamy flavors of citrus and honeydew that comes off semi sweet initially and then tails into nice tangy finish.

For $10, this is a great wine!


----------



## Boatboy24

Another installment in the 'Bourbon Barrel Aged Wine' category. Tonight is 1,000 Stories 2014 Zinfandel. I'd say this is a pretty classic Zin, with the additions of: a hint of residual sugar, caramel and a bite from the 15.5% ABV (and, perhaps, the bourbon essence). Of the three different Bourbon influenced wines I've tried in the last few months, this is probably my favorite. I would buy again and age a couple years.


----------



## retty

A glass of red wine.


----------



## ceeaton

Opened a bottle of 20 month old Concord/Niagara wine. I can't believe this hasn't turned to vinegar yet (batch number 4). Had a really nice grapey nose, acids have died back a bit. My wife said, it has a certain taste I can't describe, I said "foxy" is how they normally describe it. The small amount of oak I used is gone, color is getting red/orange, so I think it has hit its peak. Time to drink 'er up or give it away. Need to tip a Dornfelder carboy and get some oak in my life...

Edit: the Dornfelder didn't disappoint. The flavor of this one is really growing on me as it ages. It's only a few days over a year old, and I have a winestik in 3 gallons of it, and I think it will age really nicely, with or without the extra oak (5 gallons is about to be bottled, without the extra oak addition).


----------



## Elmer

Cider , aged 1year


----------



## ceeaton

Tipping my carboys again (bad habit). Raided the Dornfelder with a bit more oak in it. Is my first and only glass of the night, good choice on my part. I've got to bottle this so I can legally drink it in the future. Tastes much better now that the AIO has properly degassed it.


----------



## ibglowin

I finally popped a cork on one of these 2014 Kirkland Signature Columbia Valley Merlot Cabernet's tonight. This is a bulk buy. Its ready to go right out of the gate. Nice oak, really nice acid and a nice long finish. A little hot at 14.9% ABV but I imagine it would be perfect for joeswine LOL. Wish it had a bit more tannin but then it would not be ready to go right out of the bottle. it does seem to get better with a little air but all in all a fantastic wine for the $9 a bottle!


----------



## Mismost

a WE Pinot Noir that has been aged for all of 36 hours and is literaly the bottom of the bucket dregs. Since this is only the second Pinot I have ever tasted, I would have to say it is at least the second best Pinot I've ever tasted!
A bit rough, but seems to be effective.


----------



## Elmer

11 month old breakfast stout


----------



## Elmer

Kentucky whiskey


----------



## Steve_M

The Dr. Ordered me to have this tonight while sitting in front of fire....
and work
Petite Syrah down to last bottle delicious tobacco, cherry smooth finish and mouthfeel.


----------



## Johny99

Something I can't pronounce. Very citrus, but a creamy mouthfeel that really comes out with the olive oil drenched fish I had with it. Sitting 50m from the Adriatic, Split Croatia. I do hate my job!


----------



## Elmer

few of these


----------



## jgmann67

A WE Selection Malbec...

Young, tight, tannic.... will be a while till it's ready. 



After an hour, the bottle opened up a good bit to reveal some black fruit flavors.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Columbia Crest Horse Heaven Hills Reserve Chardonnay. Just got this about ten days ago as part of my reserve club shipment. Was a little upset to have a white wine, but variety is the spice of life, right? This is very nice, although not my style of Chard (I lean toward crisp, clean with just a kiss of oak). Very interesting in that I think it offers the best of both worlds though. There is a crisp fruitiness that you get from an unoaked Chardonnay. At the same time, it is very rich and full bodied, without being 'chateau de home depot'. Green apple and pineapple, countered by a rich caramel and almost buttered popcorn essence. Pretty complex, definitely interesting and enjoyable.

@ibglowin and @dcbrown73 I'll be interested to hear your thoughts.

EDIT: This is a big-*** wine. At 15.8% ABV, it is a heavyweight.


----------



## stickman

I'm not a sweet wine drinker, I prefer dry reds, but this is a nice wine for those that like a sweet aromatic spicy white. I was at the winery Morris Vineyard back in 2015 and bought a few different bottles, just got around to drinking this one.


----------



## ceeaton

After my afternoon beer fest, dove into a Cellar Classic WS Super Tuscan that Boatboy Jim gave me when me, Jim and jg Jim met up at Harford a week or so ago. Really nice wine, great oak, nice cherries, did I say nice oak? Had enough alcohol to make it a sippin' wine, good for reading my current wine book. Then diverged to a 2013 Kendall-Jackson Zin, since I did make a Zin this fall, very nice but no where near the oak that Boatboy's ST had, for sure!


----------



## ibglowin

2011 Avennia Arnaut Syrah. Richard Boushey (the vineyard owner) is so famous in WA that they even put his name/vineyard on the bottle. Awesome bottle of wine from a very tough year.


----------



## ibglowin

15.8% ABV, are you sure your reading that right! 

I had them hold mine as it was too hot once again along the shipping route.

That will be the last white wine for a while. Time for the heavy reds for the next few shipments.




Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 Columbia Crest Horse Heaven Hills Reserve Chardonnay. Just got this about ten days ago as part of my reserve club shipment. Was a little upset to have a white wine, but variety is the spice of life, right? This is very nice, although not my style of Chard (I lean toward crisp, clean with just a kiss of oak). Very interesting in that I think it offers the best of both worlds though. There is a crisp fruitiness that you get from an unoaked Chardonnay. At the same time, it is very rich and full bodied, without being 'chateau de home depot'. Green apple and pineapple, countered by a rich caramel and almost buttered popcorn essence. Pretty complex, definitely interesting and enjoyable.
> 
> @ibglowin and @dcbrown73 I'll be interested to hear your thoughts.
> 
> EDIT: This is a big-*** wine. At 15.8% ABV, it is a heavyweight.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 15.8% ABV, are you sure your reading that right!
> 
> I had them hold mine as it was too hot once again along the shipping route.
> 
> That will be the last white wine for a while. Time for the heavy reds for the next few shipments.



It was 15.0%. The old eyes...


----------



## Greenskeeper

A Marquette I made back in 2013


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 Columbia Crest Horse Heaven Hills Reserve Chardonnay. Just got this about ten days ago as part of my reserve club shipment. Was a little upset to have a white wine, but variety is the spice of life, right? This is very nice, although not my style of Chard (I lean toward crisp, clean with just a kiss of oak). Very interesting in that I think it offers the best of both worlds though. There is a crisp fruitiness that you get from an unoaked Chardonnay. At the same time, it is very rich and full bodied, without being 'chateau de home depot'. Green apple and pineapple, countered by a rich caramel and almost buttered popcorn essence. Pretty complex, definitely interesting and enjoyable.
> 
> @ibglowin and @dcbrown73 I'll be interested to hear your thoughts.
> 
> EDIT: This is a big-*** wine. At 15.8% ABV, it is a heavyweight.



I have a bottle in my wine fridge, but I haven't yet tried it yet. 

By reading what you wrote, I do recommend you try a Decoy Sauvignon Blanc. Very nice and crisp, but it tastes as if they mixed in a small bit of an oak chardonnay that gives it a more depth, silkiness, body (than a standard Sauv/blanc), and light buttery flavors without over doing it.

Once I try the Chardonnay, I will post my thoughts here. Maybe tonight.


----------



## mennyg19

Segal's Unfiltered Cabernet 2007 (for all of you who cant read hebrew ) My brother bought this for me. We opened it over the holiday. I dont know how much he paid, but it was worth it.
Smooth finish, tasted great. I finished it tonight after it was opened on Sunday night. Taste was a bit a muted but still amazing. Absolutely love this bottle. Shame he didnt buy me more. But I have a 2010 and a 2011. Gonna wait on those a bit.


----------



## dcbrown73

@Boatboy24,

Here are my notes and thoughs.

Light golden straw in color. Light and crisp scents of citrus and dried fruit. Voracious honeydew accented with lemon and slight hints of lime buried in the late balanced acidity. Medium bodied with smooth texture and very nice finish. 

While I generally lean towards oaked Chardonnay, I do not like them heavily oaked. This is a very good unoaked Chardonnay. One I'm very happy with.


----------



## berrycrush

I had a couple of Tempranillos lately, both under $10 but great quality. Here are my notes:









9/28/16
2007 Vinedos Real Rubio Reserva 
Nice oak vanila nose, sweet tanin fully integrated, long umami

10/3/16
2011 Finca Sobreno Crianza TORO
sulpher vanilla nose, slight H2S, dark murky
Tan+, Acid+, umami, sweet tanin, more taning resolution on the way in years.


----------



## geek

Not too bad....


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 En Primeur Amarone


----------



## ibglowin

Just to prove I actually do drink my own wine......

Opened a bottle of my 2012 El Peso Pesado (The Heavyweight) tonight after somebody texted me that they would like to buy a case of this...... LOL Guess it has finally come around. It still needs 30 mins of air time to open and become approachable. The product of extra tannins as well as a heavy hand on the press. (I am trying to work on that!) This is mostly Cab Sauv with a little Syrah and Zin on the side. Yep I think this is good to go.....


----------



## BlueStimulator

With a clown scare at my wife's school rumors galore Jr high kids making stuff up. I knew she would be stressed so I splurged on he fav chamampange Veuve Clicquot. She was happy and happy to be home tonight


----------



## Boatboy24

BlueStimulator said:


> With a clown scare at my wife's school rumors galore Jr high kids making stuff up. I knew she would be stressed so I splurged on he fav chamampange Veuve Clicquot. She was happy and happy to be home tonight



This clown **** is getting old. My kids' school was locked down the other night (about ten minutes after our Cub Scout meeting finished). There was a class going on and one of the people in it received a text stating there was a clown outside the school with a gun.


----------



## roger80465

Tonight (and last night) it was all about beer. I have poured beer at the Great American Beer Festival for 15 plus years. It is one for you one (or more) for me all night long. In total, 3800+ beers available to sample. We worked the island with California breweries this year and WOW! Outstanding beers. One of the most memorable was the Cucumberbatch. A kolsch with a cucumber added for aging. Great lawn mowing beer. Beyond that, too many other good beers to remember.


----------



## ColemanM

2015 petite sirah. Very dark very tannic. Pulled this glass from the barrel it has been in for two months. Needs a few more in the barrel and then maybe 2 years in the bottle. Blueberry, very little oak, so hard to discern flavores with the gripping tannins. Very promising though.


----------



## ceeaton

ColemanM said:


> 2015 petite sirah. Very dark very tannic. Pulled this glass from the barrel it has been in for two months. Needs a few more in the barrel and then maybe 2 years in the bottle. Blueberry, very little oak, so hard to discern flavores with the gripping tannins. Very promising though.



That is a nice dark wine. Is it a neutral barrel you have it in, or is the PS taking it's time expressing the oak it has soaked up?


----------



## Boatboy24

A little of this. Cherry, raspberry, light smoke. Nice wine with my chicken parm.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> A little of this. Cherry, raspberry, light smoke. Nice wine with my chicken parm.




Good call. I'm waiting for a good Italian dinner (homemade manicotti and sauce) to pull the corks on the WE and the RJS.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> A little of this. Cherry, raspberry, light smoke. Nice wine with my *chicken parm.*



https://youtu.be/yyMX2FYXpj8


----------



## Johny99

ColemanM said:


> 2015 petite sirah. Very dark very tannic. Pulled this glass from the barrel it has been in for two months. Needs a few more in the barrel and then maybe 2 years in the bottle. Blueberry, very little oak, so hard to discern flavores with the gripping tannins. Very promising though. View attachment 31955



PS can be that way. Nice color. i find the tannins in PS mellow over time, but I usually end up blending most of it.


----------



## dcbrown73

My last bottle of 2011 Outcast Grenache.

My notes from when I first took notes from this wine back in March.

_Substantially lighter in color than I expected. A beautiful light ruby red medium bodied wine. It seems much lighter than it's full bodied 14.5% alcohol content. On the nose; scents of cranberry and raspberry show up. On the palette, the cranberry is still present along with pear, pomegranate, and traces of almonds. _​
I would say that is still a pretty close representation of what I taste today.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> This clown **** is getting old. My kids' school was locked down the other night (about ten minutes after our Cub Scout meeting finished). There was a class going on and one of the people in it received a text stating there was a clown outside the school with a gun.



Nahh, I was there, but I didn't have a gun.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johny99 said:


> PS can be that way. Nice color. i find the tannins in PS mellow over time, but I usually end up blending most of it.



I blend mine, but definitely save some to have on its own. Patience will be rewarded with this wine in about 3 years.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I blend mine, but definitely save some to have on its own. Patience will be rewarded with this wine in about 3 years.



I hope so, mine is VERY dark (black ink) and very tannic.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I hope so, mine is VERY dark (black ink) and very tannic.



That means you made it right.


----------



## Wisconsin

By chance would you know the grapes? Like you I lean towards the dry but have matured h) to appreciate some of the local sweeter varietals also.


----------



## stickman

@Wisconsin the Mountain Mist is primarily Catawba grapes, not sure if anything else is in the blend.


----------



## ColemanM

What do you blend you PS with johnny99?


----------



## Johny99

ColemanM said:


> What do you blend you PS with johnny99?



When blending I use it like a spice in cooking. It adds structure, color and tannins. I tend to add it to cabs, Syrah, and merlots, or blends of those. It is usually the last one I work in, 5-10% or so. For some reason I haven't figured out, it doesn't seem to work with my Malbec. More research in that area, year by year, taste by taste.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pretty much 'meh'. Reminiscent of Apothic Red, but at a 50% higher price.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johny99 said:


> When blending I use it like a spice in cooking. It adds structure, color and tannins. I tend to add it to cabs, Syrah, and merlots, or blends of those. It is usually the last one I work in, 5-10% or so. For some reason I haven't figured out, it doesn't seem to work with my Malbec. More research in that area, year by year, taste by taste.



Try Petite Verdot with the Malbec. I know it goes well with Carmenere.


----------



## Amanda660

With all the boxing up of wines for competitions I stumbled across about 15 Shiraz (75%) Cabernet Sauvignon (25%) blend I bottled last year. Gotta love the bottom shelf in the dark corner. Quite delicious I might add but I need a better inventory system because right next to it is a Shiraz Viognier blend that is the most beautiful color and I may consider chilling for tomorrow!


----------



## ceeaton

Found a 375ml Forza (last one, argh). Started 7/24/15. Only change was to use RC 212 for the yeast. Finished to .993. I've given a few of these 375's away, but I think this is the first one I've had in quite a while. 

First thing I notice is that the fruit, which was almost candied at times with earlier tastings, has lost that candi taste and has smoothed out a bit. There is definitely a dark fruit sweetness, just not as "sugary" as before, much more mellow and plum like, it doesn't dominate the flavor as with earlier tastings. The raisiny flavors have also died down and integrated in with the overall fruitiness of this wine, though they are still there. Tannins were very bracing early, they are normal, much more like a Cab/Merlot blend than a straight Cab. Also just noticed that the overwhelming alcohol from earlier tastes is not noticeable at all. 

Can't wait for this wine to reach two and then three years old. I've got 24 750's left, so I have a chance to have a few make it the distance!

Edit: this is way better than the last time I tasted it!
Edit #2: maybe I can't taste it, but there is still a bit of alcohol in this one. May the forza be with you!
Edit #3: It's Friday. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....
Etid4#: woke up - playing a little Moody Blues - On The Threshold of a Dream
Edit #5: moving to a Chianti Classico Riserva, still listening to the Moody Blues
Edit#6: R.E.M. Out of time - now I'm in trouble...
Edit #7: Some Eric Clapton - 24 nights; this should do it...I hope


----------



## ColemanM

Haha keep editing there Craig.


----------



## ibglowin

How much did you shell out for that?



Boatboy24 said:


> Pretty much 'meh'. Reminiscent of Apothic Red, but at a 50% higher price.


----------



## ibglowin

Went very well with tonights Birthday dinner. Not your usual NZ Sauv Blanc.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Went very well with tonights Birthday dinner. Not your usual NZ Sauv Blanc.



Who's B-day?


----------



## ibglowin

Twas mine. ::



ceeaton said:


> Who's B-day?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Twas mine. ::



Twas' mine yesterday! But I think you might be one or two years older than me. I'm 46 (50 - 4; you count backwards once you reach 50, right?).

Bought me a bottle of Banfi Chianti Classico Riserva, but was a 2012, couldn't find the 2011. Sigh...still tastes pretty good compared to the drool I usually buy.


----------



## Amanda660

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> How much did you shell out for that?



I think it was $12.99. Don't recall exactly though. Gotta avoid the 'winery direct' stuff at TW. I was hoping for some surprisingly good bargains.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Not your usual NZ Sauv Blanc.



How so?

2016? And you accuse @geek of robbing the cradle!!?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Twas' mine yesterday! But I think you might be one or two years older than me. I'm 46 (50 - 4; you count backwards once you reach 50, right?).
> 
> Bought me a bottle of Banfi Chianti Classico Riserva, but was a 2012, couldn't find the 2011. Sigh...still tastes pretty good compared to the drool I usually buy.



Happy belated, Craig.


----------



## ibglowin

But this is a white wine and not a red, plus its Sauv Blanc which can be drunk almost after it has cleared plus its from down under so seasons are reversed so its older than anything on this side of the equator. Still young, yes but SWMBO picked it out and served it for my BD dinner. Its owned by the same people that own Kim Crawford. Not as much lemon grass which is what I love about NZ SB. WE review for 2015 had this to say *"Struck flint and tomato stalk on the nose lead into a medium-bodied wine with strong citrus overtones. White grapefruit and green leafy notes linger on the dry finish."*



Boatboy24 said:


> How so?
> 
> 2016? And you accuse @geek of robbing the cradle!!?


----------



## geek

Last night I opened the last bottle of my WE Eclipse Riesling.
As I had said before, I don't think I am going to make this kit anymore.
It's old enough but I do not know why it is so meh...


----------



## Larryh86GT

I gave my son a case of my plum wine from 2014 way back when. Yesterday I saw he still had a lot of it left and brought 2 bottles back home with me and had a glass of it today with dinner. NICE!! I will be taking him my last 7 bottles of blueberry which he likes and I'm not that crazy about and trading them for my plum wine back. Win win! 
Larry


----------



## ibglowin

Felt the same way about mine. Going back to Cellar Craft the next time out.



geek said:


> Last night I opened the last bottle of my WE Eclipse Riesling.
> As I had said before, I don't think I am going to make this kit anymore.
> It's old enough but I do not know why it is so meh...


----------



## CheerfulHeart

*Patience has its rewards *

Enjoying the apple wine I made a year ago. Now I understand what all of you mean about being patient! Last year NASA could have used this stuff to launch rockets into the far reaches of outer space  Trust me I nearly dumped it all but I stuck it in the back of the cabinet and forgot about it. Today it is incredibly smooth.  A bit sweeter than I usually drink but for a first effort it's not bad. Where's the smilie for patting self on the back?


----------



## Boatboy24

Having @ceeaton 's 2015 Chardonel. This was from fresh grapes he got locally. MLF and a little bit of oak - ~13.5% ABV. I've never had a Chardonel before, but it reminds me of Chardonnay. This one doesn't show the oak that was used - more like a SS aged, unoaked Chardonnay. It is very crisp with a little bite. Nice body and mouthfeel.


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking a SE Valpolicella kit, added 6 lbs of used Dornfelder skins, plus 2 lbs of sugar to boost the SG to 1.087, kept in the carboy for 8 months, then bottled and trying at 3 months in the bottle. This is pretty good for so young. Soft edges yet full bodied taste, definitely can tell there is some oak but doesn't dominate. Cherries dominate the overall flavor profile. Nice second hand flavor on the burp (had some beer before this). Really looking forward to how this develops over time, I'm very hopeful it will continue to progress and turn out to continue to be a good wine.


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Last night I opened the last bottle of my WE Eclipse Riesling.
> As I had said before, I don't think I am going to make this kit anymore.
> It's old enough but I do not know why it is so meh...



Very disappointing. Mine is still aging in the carboy. 

I'm not so happy with the two bottles of 2015 Columbia Crest Yakima Valley Reserve Dry Riesling either.


----------



## geek

YMMV, but for me, I don't really know why this wine tastes this way that I cannot describe really well, it's like a bit of ocean water, I don't know.....good luck with yours.


----------



## geek

Very tasty although too dry for me, but very good.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 King Estate Pinot Gris. Very enjoyable. Lots of mineral and crisp acidity. Pineapple, peach and a hint of lime. 

https://www.kingestate.com/wines/release/2014-king-estate-pinot-gris


----------



## AkTom

Ha! Being the wine rookie that I am... I'm having a lovely glass of dragon blood, that I saved when I racked into a 5 gallon carboy. I guessed on how much to back sweeten. Obviously still young (as I haven't bottled the batch yet. ) but good to me. It is going down good with the fried grey cod (that I caught Saturday) on a bed of greens with Mae Ploy sweet child sauce.
Oh I forgot the garlic wheat toast with spent grains from one of my beers.
Cheers


----------



## marquettematt

Agiorgitiko. Bought a bottle at a greek restaurant tonight.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Wife and I had a bottle of my 2015 Chilean Trio Red with dinner-blend of Carmenere, Merlot and Malbec. Still only 18 months but aging quite nicely.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Mondavi Private Selection Cabernet. Normally, I'm not a huge fan (it's pretty decent wine, just not a 'knock your socks off' libation). But at under $10 on sale, a nice QPR. 

Medium body, a little light on tannin and mouthfeel, but certainly passable. 13.5% ABV. Cherries and a hint of oak/smoke.


----------



## Boatboy24

Matty_Kay said:


> Wife and I had a bottle of my 2015 Chilean Trio Red with dinner-blend of Carmenere, Merlot and Malbec. Still only 18 months but aging quite nicely.



Grapes? Juice? Both?


----------



## ceeaton

A sample of this Spring's Pinot Grigio that I tested (not the sample I drank) for TA. Was a nice low pH (3.03) but the TA seemed a bit high for what it tasted like (TA measured 8.7g/L). Need to get some more dratted NaOH solution at the LHBS. The sample was nice and fruity like last years batch and extremely aromatic, glad I bought two buckets this year. The one I sampled used QA23 yeast, guess I've got to go try the other one that used the D47. 

Even if my solution is off, both measured within 0.1 g/L TA, so my experiment using two different yeasts and seeing if the tastes converge over time can continue without adjusting the wines.


----------



## Matty_Kay

@ Boatboy-Combination of juice buckets and grapes, was my first take using grapes, really glad I went down that path.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Matty_Kay said:


> Combination of juice buckets and grapes, was my first take using grapes, really glad I went down that path.



Grapes and juice, first time with grapes, glad I went down that road.







Boatboy24 said:


> Grapes? Juice? Both?


----------



## ibglowin

In San Antonio (since Thursday) visiting my mom. Headed to Costco yesterday and found this in the bin! Unbelievable find. I just got this wine last week direct from the winery and Costco was cheaper ($22) vs $26 I paid with a 10% discount! Had to pick one up for last nights dinner. Wow, young but this was amazing with about 30 mins of air time. Mr. Gorman is rocking it these days. His 2014 "Old Scratch" Red Mountain Cabernet just received a 94pt WS score and is almost a shoe in to make WS Top 100 Wine list for 2016.


----------



## ceeaton

Started early (before noon) today. Did an around the world in @jgmann67 's wine room. A Chardonnay, Fortitude, Petite Sirah and another red I'm blanking on (brain issue, not alcohol issue). Both of the fall batches are going through MLF, both seemed softer than when they started, so excited to see the Chromatography results tomorrow a.m.. All very good, albeit a bit earlier than I usually sip a glass. I really liked the oak on the Chardonnay, as I'm normally enjoy a naked Chard more. Oh and the Petite Sirah sample compared to the Cab Franc Burns sample make the Franc Burns look like a light cool-aid drink.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Started early (before noon) today. Did an around the world in @jgmann67 's wine room. A Chardonnay, Fortitude, Petite Sirah and another red I'm blanking on (brain issue, not alcohol issue). Both of the fall batches are going through MLF, both seemed softer than when they started, so excited to see the Chromatography results tomorrow a.m.. All very good, albeit a bit earlier than I usually sip a glass. I really liked the oak on the Chardonnay, as I'm normally enjoy a naked Chard more. Oh and the Petite Sirah sample compared to the Cab Franc Burns sample make the Franc Burns look like a light cool-aid drink.




Nope. You only had the three you can remember specifically. The PS was a pretty healthy taste though. We talked about the Bravado and the OVZ, but did not sample them. 

I think tasting in the morning is best. Clearest your palate will be all day. [emoji41] That's what I'm going with anyway.

On the chard, I think another 30g in the finish should just about do it. Then, let it age 6-9 months in the carboy and bottle.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Nope. You only had the three you can remember specifically. The PS was a pretty healthy taste though. We talked about the Bravado and the OVZ, but did not sample them.
> 
> I think tasting in the morning is best. Clearest your palate will be all day. [emoji41] That's what I'm going with anyway.
> 
> On the chard, I think another 30g in the finish should just about do it. Then, let it age 6-9 months in the carboy and bottle.



Ah, I was thinking the Bravado, but that's right, we talked about it's body but didn't sample. It sucks to get old.

Will be drinking the leftovers from a Chianti Classico in the driveway with my youngest son (11) handing out candy (our trick-or-treat tongiht). Nice night to hang with my Son in the driveway (or anywhere for that matter).


----------



## Boatboy24

Opened this. Not bad, but a little disappointing. Something is off that I just can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Something is off that I just can't quite put my finger on.



It's not your wine, that's the issue.


----------



## ibglowin

Could it be where it is made? 



Boatboy24 said:


> Opened this. Not bad, but a little disappointing. Something is off that I just can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## Steve_M

I know what?
But to start the Trader Joe's chips are awesome!
The Deya is 100% Tempranillo nice spice fruit little tannin.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Could it be where it is made?



Never had a CDP that I didn't like. This one actually has a little H2S, I think.


----------



## jgmann67

Right now - my Forza. Paring it with a nice London Broil and broccoli.

But for most of the day, I've been tasting my Eclipse OVZ while bottling.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 La Crema Pinot Noir


----------



## ceeaton

Eclipse Dry Creek Chardonnay. 4 days short of 13 months.


----------



## Steve_M

Boatboy24 said:


> Sipping on some limoncello I made about 18 months ago. Man, has it smoothed out and gotten really nice.



Jim,
Do you keep yours in freezer?


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> Jim,
> Do you keep yours in freezer?



Is it legal to keep it anywhere else?


----------



## ceeaton

Some left over blueberry from bottling today, as I listened to the Eagles stay just close enough to make it a game. Was impressed, I went low on the back sweetening, wife said it is good but could be sweeter, which is exactly what I was aiming at for bottling time. Should get really nice in 6 or 8 months from now. I don't care for overly sweet, so I like it as it is now, the blueberry shines through on the finish, too much sweetness can hide the flavor IMHO.


----------



## Steve_M

WE LE2014 Triumph, now 19 months old.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 LE Shiraz Viognier.


----------



## ceeaton

Some Fall 2015 Dornfelder, carboy #2. Used AIO and racked twice since it still seems to have some gas, put off bottling until tomorrow morning before school (if I have time after making a turkey pot pie for dinner). Smelled so good I had to tip the carboy for a sample, dark, dry, did I say dark fruit, dry, oak monster, dry, yum.


----------



## ibglowin

Who says I only drink WA State wines! 2007 BV Tapestry. 91pts WS and still holding up just fine. Really still amazingly fruit forward. Tannins were nicely integrated. Tapestry usually does not disappoint and this bottle was true to form.


----------



## Boatboy24

2007 Napa? Nice year.


----------



## ibglowin

Yeppers! 



Boatboy24 said:


> 2007 Napa? Nice year.


----------



## geek

Sipping my very first wine from grapes, Cabernet and Merlot from 2012.


----------



## Johnd

OK, so it's not in my glass yet, but I just found and ordered a case of 2014 Volver Single Vineyard Tempranillo, rated 92 by Robert Parker, for $12.99 per bottle. Still have a few of the 2012 which was a 90, and love it. A great value for this wine...........


----------



## Boatboy24

With the election today, its going to have to be something strong.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, not too strong. I'm drinking a 2013 Cab Sauv from 8 Chains North in nearby Waterford, VA. This is made here in Virginia from fruit grown in the Crawford Vineyard in Yakima Valley. I bought this bottle about 15 months ago after tasting at the winery. My thought was it is very good, but needs some time in the bottle. It is still very good, but I think it would benefit from another year in the bottle.


----------



## ibglowin

There is a Yakima Valley in Virginia?




Boatboy24 said:


> This is made here in Virginia from fruit grown in the Crawford Vineyard in Yakima Valley.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> There is a Yakima Valley in Virginia?



Yep, east of Tacoma.


----------



## ibglowin

They went a LONG way to get grapes. I think they may just be on to something!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> They went a LONG way to get grapes. I think they may just be on to something!



They originally did that due to late frosts and a tough growing year here. Needed to add volume to keep production levels up. They continue to source from there and produce Washington wine, even as they've increased their vineyards here. They were my potential source for WA grapes this fall. But with Dad buying in, I stuck with what I knew was good - the Lanza Suisun grapes. Maybe next year.


----------



## ibglowin

So what do they put on the bottle "American Table Wine" or something else?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So what do they put on the bottle "American Table Wine" or something else?



Here are the labels.


----------



## berrycrush

I paid $15 in Total Wine ( after a coupon ), best value white this year so far.

bottle nose faint mellon, pour, orange gold, nose wheat kernel, dry and saline, robust acid, lasting umami finish.


----------



## Boatboy24

berrycrush said:


> I paid $15 in Total Wine ( after a coupon ), best value white this year so far.
> 
> bottle nose faint mellon, pour, orange gold, nose wheat kernel, dry and saline, robust acid, lasting umami finish.



I've had their Rose and it is very good.


----------



## Boatboy24

G'day! Tonight, I'm having the 2015 Insurrection red blend from SE Australia. I'd call it the Apothic Dark from down under.


----------



## bkisel

On my second glass of WE Australian Shiraz... Normally only have one glass but today is a special occasion... It is the Marine Corps birthday!

To think it is now 51 years ago that I was a 21 year old Marine Corps Corporal serving my country in Vietnam attached to Marine Fighter Attack Squadron 542.

Semper Fi to all my brother and sister Marines. Past, present and future.





,
,


----------



## Boatboy24

Hey! That's my avatar right there!!


----------



## cintipam

Bkisel and all other veterans out there, I thank you sincerely for your sevice.

Pam in cinti


----------



## ceeaton

I still think he could grow some vines in that front yard... Bill, thank you for your service to our country and allowing us to have a free election this past Tuesday.


----------



## Johny99

bkisel said:


> On my second glass of WE Australian Shiraz... Normally only have one glass but today is a special occasion... It is the Marine Corps birthday!
> 
> To think it is now 51 years ago that I was a 21 year old Marine Corps Corporal serving my country in Vietnam attached to Marine Fighter Attack Squadron 542.
> 
> Semper Fi to all my brother and sister Marines. Past, present and future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> ,



Thanks for what you did for all of us at home.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> I still think he could grow some vines in that front yard... Bill, thank you for your service to our country and allowing us to have a free election this past Tuesday.



Negotiated this past January for that piece of property but was unable to agree on price. Will raise my offer a bit next year and see if we can come to terms. It is not a very desirable building lot which is why, I guess, it hasn't yet sold.

Right now the deer (that buck is a nice 8 pointer) and the neighbor's cat consider that piece of property theirs.


----------



## Elmer

Really tart sour


Sloop Confliction


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Right now the deer (that buck is a nice 8 pointer) and the neighbor's cat consider that piece of property theirs.



I notice all of the "wild life" is looking your way, did you moon them or something to get them to look but not run? (they sort of all have an astonished type look on their faces, like "I've never seen him do that before" ).


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> I notice all of the "wild life" is looking your way, did you moon them or something to get them to look but not run? (they sort of all have an astonished type look on their faces, like "I've never seen him do that before" ).



LOL... Are you a retired Detective? You're very observant. Yeah, deer were first observed about 40 yards off the front porch. They took off when the front door was opened in order to take the photo and then the deer stopped, about 80 yards away, to look back. Our neighbor's cat also looked back our way but don't know whether those two species were aware of each others presence.

I do hunt deer but because two of my neighbors consider the dear their "pets" I don't hunt my own property. It hurts sometimes but my wife and I feel our good relationship with our neighbors (and friends) is more important than taking the deer.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> LOL... Are you a retired Detective? You're very observant. Yeah, deer were first observed about 40 yards off the front porch. They took off when the front door was opened in order to take the photo and then the deer stopped, about 80 yards away, to look back. Our neighbor's cat also looked back our way but don't know whether those two species were aware of each others presence.
> 
> I do hunt deer but because two of my neighbors consider the dear their "pets" I don't hunt my own property. It hurts sometimes but my wife and I feel our good relationship with our neighbors (and friends) is more important than taking the deer.



Not retired, yet. Silencers and night hunting (with night vision goggles) could help out!

Actually, I feel your pain. My Father in law had neighbors who had a corn crib to feed the deer and a salt-lick. When the weather got rough and they couldn't get out to restock the corn-crib, the deer would come down and decimate his bushes around the house. He had pictures from the kitchen window where you could easily make out the whiskers on their snouts, they were that close, and wouldn't run unless he opened the back door.

Of course the real story is that he and his son would go hunting every year and never bag a deer, yet he'd go home at night and they were 3 feet from the foundation of his house, and well fed!


----------



## Matty_Kay

My 2015 Chilean Malbec, good, but needs more time in the bottle.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Not retired, yet. Silencers and night hunting (with night vision goggles) could help out!
> 
> Actually, I feel your pain. My Father in law had neighbors who had a corn crib to feed the deer and a salt-lick. When the weather got rough and they couldn't get out to restock the corn-crib, the deer would come down and decimate his bushes around the house. He had pictures from the kitchen window where you could easily make out the whiskers on their snouts, they were that close, and wouldn't run unless he opened the back door.
> 
> Of course the real story is that he and his son would go hunting every year and never bag a deer, yet he'd go home at night and they were 3 feet from the foundation of his house, and well fed!



For years back in CT I didn't hunt my property because a neighbor was feeding the deer. Met Mark in the woods between our properties one day and somehow the discussion turned to his feeding the deer. Turns out he was feeding the deer to keep them away from his landscaping shrubs and such. Mark says... "Bill, you can shoot all the deer you want. You'd be doing me a favor." Two of my new neighbors here in PA consider them something akin to pets. One neighbor asked my wife to ask me not to shoot "her deer".


----------



## ceeaton

10-2

Batch 10, version 2. Spring 2015 Merlot juice bucket with Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec lugs of grapes (18 lbs each). Just turned 18 months old, so I went back to the wine sanctuary, and it was the first bottle to make a break for freedom, so I cut it down in it's youth. Glad I did.

This is seriously pretty good at this point. The -2 part of the 10-2 meant that I had added some Tannin Extra Riche at the end before bottling. Everything flavor wise is much more subdued than what it was six months ago. The nose still has some alcohol to it, but mostly rich dark fruit. Tannins are pretty soft since it is +/- 73% Merlot. The bitter Malbec aftertaste is gone, I'm actually having problems tasting anything Malbec in this wine. I'll have to go buy one of our gestapo Bordeaux's in the $20 range and compare, but this is a pretty good wine at this point, I'll have to share with @jgmann67 and @Boatboy24 and see what they think (or someone else could PM me and I might pick one of you to send out a sample, if I'm feeling generous tomorrow morning).

Edit (11-15-16): Saved the balance of this bottle with my vacuvin. Upon sampling the rest I do really notice the vanilla from the Tannin Extra Riche. It is subtle, but still there. I think for my 10th batch I ever made it isn't a bad try. Curious to see how it holds up to aging for a few more years.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> For years back in CT I didn't hunt my property because a neighbor was feeding the deer. Met Mark in the woods between our properties one day and somehow the discussion turned to his feeding the deer. Turns out he was feeding the deer to keep them away from his landscaping shrubs and such. Mark says... "Bill, you can shoot all the deer you want. You'd be doing me a favor." Two of my new neighbors here in PA consider them something akin to pets. One neighbor asked my wife to ask me not to shoot "her deer".



All I can say from being up there a few hundred times, and having family who had lived on Central Avenue for all of their lives, there are plenty of places to find deer in your parts. Here is hoping you can find someone like Mark who wants you to rid himself of a "pest" deer population that hopefully holds a few 8 or 10 pointers.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> All I can say from being up there a few hundred times, and having family who had lived on Central Avenue for all of their lives, there are plenty of places to find deer in your parts. Here is hoping you can find someone like Mark who wants you to rid himself of a "pest" deer population that hopefully holds a few 8 or 10 pointers.



[Family owns hunting cabin and property in Fulton County, PA. That's where I go to hook up with my brothers and do most of my hunting. "Life is good!"]

Will be drinking a glass of WE Amarone tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

2010 Sparkman Cellars "Preposterous" Red Mountain Malbec. This Sh1T is BanAnAnas! 

94pts WS and it is just getting better and better with each passing hour. Now if only the Huskies would!


----------



## Boatboy24

Opened my last bottle of 2013 Kenridge LR California Grand Red last night.  It was good though. We also went through some Ghost Pines Cab and Black Forest port.


----------



## geek

Is this tasting good or what??? Wow[emoji4]


----------



## marquettematt

Feast your eyes on this!


----------



## Johnd

marquettematt said:


> Feast your eyes on this!



Hope it's still drinkable!!

Tasting Notes

The 1976 Lafite clearly stands far above the crowd in this vintage. A beautiful bouquet of seductive cedarwood, spices, and ripe fruit precedes a very concentrated, darkly colored wine, with great length and texture. Some amber is just beginning to appear at the edge. The 1976 has turned out to be the best Lafite of the '70s. It is gorgeous to drink at present. Anticipated maturity: Now-2005. Last tasted, 9/96.


----------



## marquettematt

Johnd said:


> Hope it's still drinkable!!
> 
> Tasting Notes
> 
> The 1976 Lafite clearly stands far above the crowd in this vintage. A beautiful bouquet of seductive cedarwood, spices, and ripe fruit precedes a very concentrated, darkly colored wine, with great length and texture. Some amber is just beginning to appear at the edge. The 1976 has turned out to be the best Lafite of the '70s. It is gorgeous to drink at present. Anticipated maturity: Now-2005. Last tasted, 9/96.



I'm keeping my fingers crossed! That would be such a let down if it weren't. Besides losing out on good wine, it's non-refundable!


----------



## Johnd

marquettematt said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed! That would be such a let down if it weren't. Besides losing out on good wine, it's non-refundable!



I'd be curious to know, and wouldn't wait long, 11 years beyond Parkers maturity estimate.......


----------



## marquettematt

Okay okay here is the play by play moment of truth. I pulled the foil off and there was crud underneath. I pulled the cork off and the crud was only on top. The smell that emanated was...divine (phew!). The cedar was very definitive. I would also say vanilla and clove were present. I gave it 20 min to breathe. The taste-complex beyond definition. Texture- very gentle but not lacking in body. 

That was so good a need a cigarette now. My next bottle is sauterne!


----------



## dcbrown73

2014 Columbia Crest Horse Haven Hills Reserve Chenin Blanc

I'm a big Chenin Blanc fan though you find quite a few that really disappoints. This one does not!

Scents of pineapple and lemongrass. Flavors of lemon, lime, pear and light apricot. Light, lively, just beautiful.


----------



## Elmer

tasty stuff


----------



## ceeaton

Opened an 18 month old Diablo Rojo (cheap WE kit) with 6 lbs added skins and .75L red grape concentrate. 15.5% ABV. Still don't love the F-pack, if I made it again I'd make it dry. One thing I really notice is that 1) the sweetness isn't as objectionable, 2) I really don't notice the alcohol, yet and 3) the oak has really integrated into the overall flavor, it was dominate at 12 months.

Like @Boatboy24 had commented to me after trying it, would make a really good Sangria base and I agree, though it does stand well on it's own as a sippin' wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

I remember that wine and agree with your take on it. Good on its own, but the fruit/sweet would serve well as a sangria base. I enjoyed it.


----------



## dking193

WE Barolo tonight. Made 4 kits at once in var cap tank, using spirals instead of oak beans that came with it. Then bulk aged for over a year. Came out of the tanks nice but over last year or so really one of my better wines! Cheers!


----------



## geek

Blueberry, blackberry, dark chocolate, firm tannins and great aroma.


----------



## Elmer

Coated the glass with whiskey,


Super tasty


----------



## jburtner

DragonTini's -

Which is a 20# fresh blackberry/raspberry light on the lemonjuice dragon blood. With about a shot of craft sorghum spirits.

Next one will shake with ice and garnish with a lemon peel but this one is inspiring 

Jwow!

Cheers,
Johann


----------



## Boatboy24

Opened the first bottle of the 2015's. Early, I know. But I wanted to see how things were. Decanted for about an hour. Really, really good. Though a little harsh on the finish - tannins need to settle still. I'm pretty pumped about these wines. A year +/- and I think I'm going to have some outstanding wine. Will give one of the other blends a try tomorrow when Dad is over for dinner.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Opened the first bottle of the 2015's. Early, I know. But I wanted to see how things were. Decanted for about an hour. Really, really good. Though a little harsh on the finish - tannins need to settle still. I'm pretty pumped about these wines. A year +/- and I think I'm going to have some outstanding wine. Will give one of the other blends a try tomorrow when Dad is over for dinner.



So what was it (variety wise)?

I've been working on a mystery bottle that I opened and vacuvin'ed last weekend without labeling. Thought it was a Valpolicella, but in reality is a Sangiovese. Took a full glass to figure that one out. Probably a good exercise to blind taste a few of your own wines. I think we all allow assumptions of certain wines to cloud what we are actually tasting.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> So what was it (variety wise)?
> 
> I've been working on a mystery bottle that I opened and vacuvin'ed last weekend without labeling. Thought it was a Valpolicella, but in reality is a Sangiovese. Took a full glass to figure that one out. Probably a good exercise to blind taste a few of your own wines. I think we all allow assumptions of certain wines to cloud what we are actually tasting.



Last year, I did Cab, Syrah and Petite Sirah. This was a blend that was heavier in Cab (which I had trouble with, as you may recall). Tomorrow's test will be a blend that was heavier on Syrah. 

Still have 3 gallons of 100% Petite Sirah from that vintage to bottle, as well as another 3 that is a blend of the remains, plus a touch of the 2014 Amador Zin.


----------



## sour_grapes

Elmer said:


> Coated the glass with whiskey,



You may try and talk fancy, but I think we call that "a boilermaker."


----------



## mennyg19

Had my first mead yesterday. Was a big hit!
Its in its infancy at 2 months old and amazing. Gonna start another batch this week probably. Gonna make a bigger match so I can age some of it. This won't be around for much longer.


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> Coated the glass with whiskey,
> Super tasty



Because the 10% ABV in the imperial stout wasn't enough? 

Actually, does sound like a delicious 'blend'.


----------



## Elmer

Boatboy24 said:


> Because the 10% ABV in the imperial stout wasn't enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, does sound like a delicious 'blend'.




I use whiskey, which I age on oak and vanilla bean.
Adds a great layer to any stout.
I think the addition of whiskey to a high abv beer doesn't raise the abv all that much.
That being said-
I am doing some serious day drinking today, but I worked my tail off yesterday....


----------



## ceeaton

Elmer said:


> I use whiskey, which I age on oak and vanilla bean.
> Adds a great layer to any stout.
> I think the addition of whiskey to a high abv beer doesn't raise the abv all that much.
> That being said-
> I am doing some serious day drinking today, but I worked my tail off yesterday....



All that looks great except that Giants shot glass, an Eagles one would deliver it much better.


----------



## stickman

Campana Ranch Cabernet 2012, one of the better Cabs I've had in a while. The wine is very rich, with a nice balance of dark berry fruit, tannin, and acidity, the oak is pleasant and not overpowering. Steve Bell makes this wine with grapes sourced from Plum Ridge Vineyards on the western facing slopes of the Mayacaamas Mountains in Sonoma.

http://campanaranchwines.com/collections/all


----------



## jgmann67

The Luna Bianca went nicely with Chinese food for dinner. Sesame Chicken.


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> I use whiskey, which I age on oak and vanilla bean.
> Adds a great layer to any stout.
> I think the addition of whiskey to a high abv beer doesn't raise the abv all that much.
> That being said-
> I am doing some serious day drinking today, but I worked my tail off yesterday....
> View attachment 32461



That is the greatest shot glass I have ever seen.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just cracked a bottle of the Carrusel. Dang! This stuff is good!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Just cracked a bottle of the Carrusel. Dang! This stuff is good!



Can you post a pic, how's the color, etc...


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking an SE Valpolicella (started 11-21-15) that I added 6 lbs of used Dornfelder skins to and a couple of lbs of sugar (not sure why, must have been drinking). Just below 13% ABV and it doesn't taste "hot" at all. This is the first bottle I've opened that doesn't have any discernible kit taste. Reminds me of a Bolla Valpolicella that I frequent when I'm in need 1.5L bottles. Nice cherry notes and good acidity, cut through the Lasagna cheesiness nicely. Not spectacular but very satisfying, I'll definitely make this again and might even do the extended skin maceration (post-ferment) that @AZMDTed is experimenting with right now.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Can you post a pic, how's the color, etc...



This is definitely a Chardonnay, with lemon, grass, and a very slight hint of vanilla. But the Viognier is there, with stone fruit and the slightest touch of tropical flavors. These come through on the nose as well. Surprisingly nice legs for a white wine.


----------



## Johny99

First time I've tried a Veronese

Not quite as overpowering as an Amerone, but very full and complex. Nice part is a bit of crisp acidity at the finish. I get dried fruit, tobacco, but yet some bright cherries as well. Paired well with lamb chops!

Happy Thanksgiving all��


----------



## Elmer

nice hints of bourbon & vanilla.
Damn excellent beer!


----------



## Boatboy24

Started w/ Chateau St. Michelle unoaked Chardonnay (1/2 a bottle of which went into the gravy) and a little of the LR Shiraz Viognier, then onto La Crema Pinot Noir. Then onto an absolutely horrific Cabernet that I got at Trader Joes. 'Ravage' 2015 Cabernet has overwhelming notes of cinnamon and nutmeg. Luckily, we were onto dessert at that point and it was OK with that and coffee. Bottom line: stay away if you see it. It really is more like a mulled wine. Otherwise, a fantastic dinner. Two different kids of turkey and all kinds of sides. Amazingly, we are all cleaned up and ready for tomorrow.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Two different kids of turkey ...



Are they like Cornish hens? (the kids of turkey, that is)

Father, forgive me for I have sinned...I have taken advantage of another's typing error.


----------



## jgmann67

Korbel with the pregame. RJS Winery Series Cab, WE Selection Aussie Chard and strawberry watermelon Shiraz were served with dinner.


----------



## heatherd

So, went to a concert tonight in Annapolis of Geoff Tate (Queensryche), Tim Owens (Judas Priest), and Blaze Bayley (Iron Maiden) where I had some Apothic Dark. Then a glass of Triumph to end the evening.


----------



## ibglowin

Snagged a bottle of this at Costco for Thanksgiving week and we popped it one night. This wine was purchased for $6.99 IIRC and garnered an unheard of 91Pts in WS. It did not disappoint! Much, much better than the last bottle of CC H3 Cab I opened a few months back. Needed about 15 mins to open but an amazing value and certainly a 5 Star QPR wine that should be easy to find all over the US.


----------



## jgmann67

Meanwhile, in the People's Republic of Pennsylvania, the Chairman will sell you the same bottle of Columbia Crest for $13.99/+tax.


----------



## ibglowin

Columbia Crest will have $0.01 shipping at times during the holidays when you order a case or over a certain amount. Still not as good as Costco but at least you are voting with your feet so to speak.


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> Snagged a bottle of this at Costco for Thanksgiving week and we popped it one night. This wine was purchased for $5.99 IIRC and garnered an unheard of 91Pts in WS. It did not disappoint! Much, much better than the last bottle of CC H3 Cab I opened a few months back. Needed about 15 mins to open but an amazing value and certainly a 5 Star QPR wine that should be easy to find all over the US.



I cracked open a 2001 Columbia Crest Reserve Cabernet Sauvignon at my last community wine tasting. It was a huge hit. Even the "white wine only" drinkers admitted that they had no trouble consuming it.

Absolutely beautiful wine!


----------



## Boatboy24

Watched my Giants with an Old Fezziwig Ale from Sam Adams. Now watching the Pats and contemplating something red. 

Among other things this holiday weekend, I'm thankful for the Redskins playing on Thursday, allowing the Giants game to be televised here in DC.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Watched my Giants with an Old Fezziwig Ale from Sam Adams. Now watching the Pats and contemplating something red.
> 
> Among other things this holiday weekend, I'm thankful for the Redskins playing on Thursday, allowing the Giants game to be televised here in DC.



I enjoyed my Cowboys beating those Redskins on that Thursday.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> I enjoyed my Cowboys beating those Redskins on that Thursday.



I enjoy anyone beating the redskins.


----------



## Bodenski

Enjoyed a glass of my first batch of Dragonblood. Man, that is a drinkable wine. Also had a bottle for Thanksgiving that was shared at the dinner table. Was a hit. (Or at least they were nice enough to tell me they liked it!)

I have a feeling my empty gallon jug will get filled with batch #2 of Dragonblood before too long . . .


----------



## Boatboy24

Went with my 2013 Malbec.


----------



## dcbrown73

A 2015 Vouvray Chenin Blanc from France that was given to me by a friend when I noted that I was a big fan of Chenin Blanc.

Interesting and big of flavor, but not well balanced. Lacks some much needed acidity. If it were better balanced, I think this could be a fantastic wine.


----------



## ibglowin

No.....no....no.....

Those are MY BOYS!

Since 1970 Craig Morton and Roger Staubach days. 




dcbrown73 said:


> I enjoyed my Cowboys beating those Redskins on that Thursday.


----------



## jgmann67

ibglowin said:


> Columbia Crest will have $0.01 shipping at times during the holidays when you order a case or over a certain amount. Still not as good as Costco but at least you are voting with your feet so to speak.




Bootlegging is illegal in PA. Total Wine, a short hour's drive from here has this wine for $7/bottle. That's not bad.


----------



## ibglowin

Who said anything about bootlegging? I mentioned purchasing direct from the winery which is legal in PA.



jgmann67 said:


> Bootlegging is illegal in PA. Total Wine, a short hour's drive from here has this wine for $7/bottle. That's not bad.


----------



## jgmann67

ibglowin said:


> Who said anything about bootlegging? I mentioned purchasing direct from the winery which is legal in PA.




I didn't realize they were licensed as a PA direct shipper. On a $12 bottle, they add the 18% flood tax and the 6% sales tax... already more expensive than state store pricing (which I didn't think was possible) then add shipping on top of that. I think I'd rather be a bootlegger. [emoji12]


----------



## PhilDarby

well quite by chance, ive been experimenting with blueberry flavour im in the uk btw so they are quite scarce, so, anyway, I was sat in my neighbours, the other month, who just happened to have an empty bowl full of pistachio nut shells, I had been experimenting with blueberry flavour as an f pack kinda flavour, but the dryness detracted from the overall effect, as, there was no natural sweetness, so, kinda experimentally I added 3 halves of pistachio nut shells per gallon as my neighbour gave me a bowl full of them, so in experimental fashion I added 6 blue berries and 3 halves of pistachio nut shells per gallon, to a random red coloured fruit wine, I had made, which tbh was a bit naff and then let it steep, well a few months later, it now is worth drinking, the nut shells seem to impart either slow fermenting or unfermentable sugars, which add a natural sweetness to coincide with the blueberry`s natural flavour, replacing its natural sweetness, overall at this moment in time, it seems to have worked well, although I am sloshed from drinking a very enjoyable drink, I would rank this a 9 on 10 and quite well balanced as a blueberry kinda wine flavoured drink, which at this moment in time has retained a natural sweetness and a woody taste from the nut shells, which has gradually improved over several months of steeping and aging. I deem this worthy of further experimentation, as the over all effect is very noteworthy.


----------



## dcbrown73

This was actually last night, as I have somewhere to go tonight and most likely won't have any wine.

I originally purchased this wine to top off my Lodi Zinfandel, but when I tasted it. I liked it enough that I went back and got two more bottles to drinking / sharing.

2014 Predator Old Vine Zinfandel

My notes from last night:
Medium bodied and crimson in color. Very interesting cranberry, kiwi, and bubblegum on the nose. Juicy pomegranate and black cherry with a dried fruit medley. Bold, but not overly heavy, fruit forward with a long and nicely balanced finish.

It surprised me when I tasted it. It's imparts a flavor that is very Zinfandel, yet different enough from your standard Zinfandel that I really enjoyed it. It's not really heavy like some Zinfandels, but still carries that jamminess. I think it's a great deal of a wine for about $13/$14 range.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, its a 2014 'Tribunal' - a North Coast red blend I picked up at TJ's. Not sure what's in it, but its pretty much Apothic Red. But at 15.1%, has a bit more body/bite.


----------



## Matty_Kay

My 2015 Chilean Malbec, pretty tasty.


----------



## bkisel

See here... http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55389


----------



## Julie

Tonight I am drinking Edelweiss and hopefully I will spend more time here, today is the first day of my retirement!


----------



## ibglowin

My 2012 "Machete" Blend. Opened about 45 mins ago and just now getting good to go. Cab Sauv blend along with some Syrah and Petit Sirah to make it interesting. Laser focus tannins, nice acid, oak is spot on. Lots of life left in this bottle.....

Ready to watch my "Boys" open up a can of Whoop A$$" on the Vikings!


----------



## bkisel

Julie said:


> Tonight I am drinking Edelweiss and hopefully I will spend more time here, today is the first day of my retirement!



That's great! Congrats!


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Julie! 



Julie said:


> Tonight I am drinking Edelweiss and hopefully I will spend more time here, today is the first day of my retirement!


----------



## ceeaton

Julie said:


> Tonight I am drinking Edelweiss and hopefully I will spend more time here, today is the first day of my retirement!



Damn, you're retiring awfully young! Congratulations, now you'll have more time to make and enjoy your wine.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Ready to watch my "Boys" open up a can of Whoop A$$" on the Vikings!



Why can't I find one Birds fan on this site????


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> Tonight I am drinking Edelweiss and hopefully I will spend more time here, today is the first day of my retirement!



Wow, congrats, Julie!!


----------



## roger80465

Julie said:


> Tonight I am drinking Edelweiss and hopefully I will spend more time here, today is the first day of my retirement!


Congrats Julie! I'm jealous but I'll be joining you in retirement in May. Can't wait. In fact, tomorrow we are going to look at a new RV for that retirement. Beginning to become real.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Columbia Crest Reserve Malbec from Spice Cabinet Vineyard in the H3. From the reserve club that I joined earlier this year. This is a wonderful Malbec. Inky dark - like Petite Sirah dark. Blueberry and Currant; firm, but not 'in your face' tannin. A little light on the nose, but I can deal with that. Really enjoyable and it actually has me feeling better about my 2013 Malbec - which I already liked, but wasn't head-over-heels with.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> 2013 Columbia Crest Reserve Malbec from Spice Cabinet Vineyard in the H3. From the reserve club that I joined earlier this year. This is a wonderful Malbec. Inky dark - like Petite Sirah dark. Blueberry and Currant; firm, but not 'in your face' tannin. A little light on the nose, but I can deal with that. Really enjoyable and it actually has me feeling better about my 2013 Malbec - which I already liked, but wasn't head-over-heels with.



I was looking at that in my wine rack recently. I think I will toss a bottle into the wine cooler.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> I was looking at that in my wine rack recently. I think I will toss a bottle into the wine cooler.



Good call. I'm trying to save the Syrahs and Cabs to age a bit. But this one was screaming 'Drink Me!!!'.


----------



## ibglowin

Impulse buy when I was in TW a few months ago. This was supposedly their #1 Wine pick for 2016 so had to buy a bottle of course!  

We had a winter storm blow in this morning and dump 3-4" of snow and move on so when I went home for lunch I stopped by the grocery store and picked up some nice chuck steak on sale and tossed it into the crockpot with some onion, carrots, celery and red potatoes and one of those crock pot slow cooker packs. The house smelled like heaven when I got home this afternoon........ 

2013 La Mascota Vineyards 'Unanime' Gran Tinto, Maipu, Argentina. 60% Cab Sauv, 20% Malbec, 20% Cab Franc. Needed about 30 mins of air but then was pretty darn good for $23. Lots of blackberry with licorice, cigar box and black pepper. Full-bodied, yet balanced and reserved. Fine tannins. Pretty decent finish. Nice bottle that will be recycled into my wine stream for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sure looks pretty in the glass. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> ...cigar box ...



Mike, help.

I need educated.

Is the descriptor cigar box mean that is is a blend of tobacco and cedar (since lot's o cigar boxes are made of cedar). Thanks in advance.


----------



## ibglowin

I would say yes. If you ever smelled the inside of a cigar box when you were a kid (my grandfather always had them lying around) , this is what it smells like!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I would say yes. If you ever smelled the inside of a cigar box when you were a kid (my grandfather always had them lying around) , this is what is smells like!



That description alone makes me want to buy that wine. I had a really nice cigar box/humidor that I had to get rid of or it was going to kill me (lung wise, not from the box but what I kept in it). That is a beautiful aroma that is hard to forget.


----------



## Elmer

An 11% barely wine that is tasty and very drinkable


----------



## Boatboy24

Was looking for something fruity to use with tonight's pots roast and was looking at Merlot. Saw that the H3 2013 was on sale. As I grabbed a bottle off the rack, I noticed a slightly different looking bottle behind it. It was a dusty 2011. I grabbed one of each, knowing that the better part of a bottle was going toward tonight's pot roast. I used the 2013 for that. It was nice, but a little harsh - think it needs a year or two. The 2011 is silky smooth and quite quaffable.


----------



## Elmer

Damn this is excellent!!!!!


----------



## dcbrown73

Had an impromptu community wine tasting. We usually do the 3rd Sunday each month. Tonight was about 10 different wines.

Most were quite good with only a few less savory wines. The best was a 2012 Martinelli Zinfandel. Beautiful wine with a powerful 17.3% ABV, but it handles with with flying colors. I had four bottles of this, but this was my last. I'm definitely going to have to look for some more.


----------



## Boatboy24

17.3%?? Borderline port!


----------



## cmason1957

I had two things in my glass tonight. Both started in March and just bottled today. Mosaic Red and Montepulciano, both WineExpert kits. They both have wonderful color, a nose trying to show up and taste wonderful. I can't wait for a year or two on both of these. I may have to get another of the Montepulciano kits. I still have a Fortitude to rack one more time then bottle, it was started at the same time, but had quite a bit of lees on the bottom of the carboy. 

Then for fun, my wife and I started a Stags Leap Merlot. First time making a Merlot for me.


----------



## ibglowin

*2014 Intrinsic*

Just made the WS Top 100 list for 2016! Clocking in at a very respectable #32!





ibglowin said:


> Intrinsic Wine Enthusiast review just released yesterday.


----------



## Bubba1

Flagship IPA


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Just made the WS Top 100 list for 2016! Clocking in at a very respectable #32!



Picked up another bottle a few weeks ago for $16 at TW. At that price, I may go back for more.


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Luke Goldschmidt Cabernet Sauvignon

Dark garnet in color with black cherry, raisin, and licorice on the nose. Cranberry, dates and lavender on the palette. Comes off as a bit thin, but the abundance of power flavors surprises and the long finish keeps your attention. Nice acidic balance. Not a home-run, but yet. Still quite good.


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> 10-2
> 
> Batch 10, version 2. Spring 2015 Merlot juice bucket with Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec lugs of grapes (18 lbs each). Just turned 18 months old, so I went back to the wine sanctuary, and it was the first bottle to make a break for freedom, so I cut it down in it's youth. Glad I did.
> 
> This is seriously pretty good at this point. The -2 part of the 10-2 meant that I had added some Tannin Extra Riche at the end before bottling. Everything flavor wise is much more subdued than what it was six months ago. The nose still has some alcohol to it, but mostly rich dark fruit. Tannins are pretty soft since it is +/- 73% Merlot. The bitter Malbec aftertaste is gone, I'm actually having problems tasting anything Malbec in this wine. I'll have to go buy one of our gestapo Bordeaux's in the $20 range and compare, but this is a pretty good wine at this point, I'll have to share with @jgmann67 and @Boatboy24 and see what they think (or someone else could PM me and I might pick one of you to send out a sample, if I'm feeling generous tomorrow morning).
> 
> Edit (11-15-16): Saved the balance of this bottle with my vacuvin. Upon sampling the rest I do really notice the vanilla from the Tannin Extra Riche. It is subtle, but still there. I think for my 10th batch I ever made it isn't a bad try. Curious to see how it holds up to aging for a few more years.



Thought I'd open up one of these since it has been a while, then went back and found this post, less than a month, hum. Guess I'd put my bets on no bottles to sample at 3 yrs old. Still the same as the above description, just wonder if I want to add as much Tannin Extra Riche next time. The vanilla note is getting a bit old, maybe it will integrate if I let a few age, if.


----------



## ceeaton

Have a batch of OB Acai Raspberry Rapture that is 17 months old (had raised SG to 1.079), so it is getting long in the tooth for a OB kit wine. Was going to give it away to a neighbor if he wanted it, but I haven't seen him in a while and I got to thinking (always dangerous). What if I put a bunch of fruit (tangerines/cherries/peaches etc) and a little sugar in a container and did a quickie Sangria? So I did. After the initial tasting I put a 375 ml bottle of a straight raspberry wine (which is still quite sharp) and things are now tasting a bit interesting. Will let it sit in the garage overnight (going down to 25*F, so may move it in to the fridge), and give it another taste tomorrow after work. So far, pretty good, just not getting much citrus yet. Might be even better if I added some brandy...


----------



## jgmann67

Nothing.... [emoji53]


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Nothing.... [emoji53]



Same. Was sitting at a county planning commission meeting. [emoji53] Will have to remedy that tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Opened a bottle of my Oct 2013 Eclipse Barolo. Meh. Not sure what's going on. I loved this wine, but tonight, not so much. It's OK, but I'm feeling like all my red kits are tasting and smelling the same. I've really been thinking about stopping red kits altogether. So back downstairs I go, the last bottle of my Dec 2012 CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab sitting there on the rack. Is there hope for red kits? If so, this will be the redeemer. I cautiously walked back upstairs; bottle in hand, wondering what I'd find when I opened this - this kit that was one of my favorites. Letdown? Nope. The nose is similar to most red kits, but that is where the similarities end. Legs that just won't quit. This has a strong finish that goes on for quite a while. Blackberry, cherry, a hint of anise and just the slightest essence of orange liqueur. A nice wine, indeed. Enough to make me rethink my moving away from kits? Maybe not. But I've been very light (if in at all) on CC Showcase kits the last year or two. Maybe I should try another soon. Still sad they don't make this one anymore.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Opened a bottle of my Oct 2013 Eclipse Barolo. Meh. Not sure what's going on. I loved this wine, but tonight, not so much. It's OK, but I'm feeling like all my red kits are tasting and smelling the same. I've really been thinking about stopping red kits altogether. So back downstairs I go, the last bottle of my Dec 2012 CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab sitting there on the rack. Is there hope for red kits? If so, this will be the redeemer. I cautiously walked back upstairs; bottle in hand, wondering what I'd find when I opened this - this kit that was one of my favorites. Letdown? Nope. The nose is similar to most red kits, but that is where the similarities end. Legs that just won't quit. This has a strong finish that goes on for quite a while. Blackberry, cherry, a hint of anise and just the slightest essence of orange liqueur. A nice wine, indeed. Enough to make me rethink my moving away from kits? Maybe not. But I've been very light (if in at all) on CC Showcase kits the last year or two. Maybe I should try another soon. Still sad they don't make this one anymore.



Then maybe the Walla Walla.....


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> It's OK, but I'm feeling like all my red kits are tasting and smelling the same. .



Sounds like a common theme around some of you "old tymers".


----------



## AkTom

Skeeter lime pee. Made earlier this summer. Not too bad. I'm trying not to drink too much. It would be nice to have some left next summer. It went well with dinner. Pork with savory cranberry shave with sweet potatoes. Left overs as SWMBO is out of town. There won't be any leftover wine from this bottle.


----------



## ceeaton

One full day for the OB Acai Raspberry Rapture Sangria. This is still out in the garage (now 27*F) but even with it that cold, I'm starting to taste some of the other fruit flavors in a good way, pear and cherries, still tasting some raspberry. Very enjoyable and I haven't even added any brandy yet, might not have too.

Edit: second glass hasn't disappointed...
Edit(2): third glass is really pretty good...
Edit(3): fourth glass - there is a really nice dance between the tangerines and pears, with the cherries just cherry pickin' a spot on top, but the tangerines are gonna win this one tomorrow, and it'll be good

Also have to add, the tangerine/pear flavors give an aroma and an background taste of pine needles, that's the best way I can describe it, but it is in a good way, very appetizing flavor.


----------



## Elmer

great sour

druthers brewing Scotch ale

ipa


----------



## jgmann67

A 2010 Stags Leap Artemis Cab with dinner. This is the kind of wine I aspire to make.


----------



## Elmer

Home brew brown ale


----------



## jburtner

The Lompoc Pinot was my muse late last night and it was pretty stinky at first light. Gave it 90min and swished the decanter to and fro. Still slightly stinky. Underneath that filthy nose was a dark and sultry beauty trying so very hard to escape the restraints - like a deep red super moon hiding behind dark clouds just hoping on hope for a peek. Black cherry - not tart but not sweet nust dark mystery... The leather oiled and well worn. Broken in. Four more bottles - gonna try stay away just a bit longer....... but will probably be lured back in and i already feel quite guilty that I enjoyed it so much -

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## dcbrown73

2015 De Morgenzon Chardonnay (South African)

Quite light in color with mellow citrus and rubber scents. Very lightly oaked and lemony with a dry honeydew essence with late hints of earthen overtones. Decent finish and acidity to make this an enjoyable vino with dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

Very light indeed. Looking at that, I'd have guessed Sauv Blanc.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Snagged a bottle of this at Costco for Thanksgiving week and we popped it one night. This wine was purchased for $6.99 IIRC and garnered an unheard of 91Pts in WS. It did not disappoint! Much, much better than the last bottle of CC H3 Cab I opened a few months back. Needed about 15 mins to open but an amazing value and certainly a 5 Star QPR wine that should be easy to find all over the US.



I snagged a bottle of this tonight, and am sad (well, maybe happy) to report it will not live to see tomorrow.  You are absolutely right, Mike. I paid a couple bucks more at the local Giant and am still thrilled with the purchase. I may hit Total Wine this weekend to see if they have it near the Costco price. If so, I'll come home with several bottles. Thanks for mentioning it.

Edit: Mine was the 2014, BTW.

Double Edit: $7.97 at TW.


----------



## ibglowin

Definitely a bulk buy. A good wine to have on hand for parties, unexpected guest, expected guest or when your team lets ODB slip away for a 60 yard TD in the 4QTR.........


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I snagged a bottle of this tonight, and am sad (well, maybe happy) to report it will not live to see tomorrow.



I _also_ snagged a couple of bottles of this, and one will not live to see the dawn. My price was $7.63. (Funny price, I know.) A few cups went into the stew, and a few cups went into the cook.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Definitely a bulk buy. A good wine to have on hand for parties, unexpected guest, expected guest or when your team lets ODB slip away for a 60 yard TD in the 4QTR.........



Or when your team is the one for whom ODB (wait, I thought it was OBJ  ) slips away for a 60 yarder...



Two losses, both to the G-men. If we meet in the playoffs, I'm going to be nervous because those cowboys will be pissed.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I _also_ snagged a couple of bottles of this, and one will not live to see the dawn. My price was $7.63. (Funny price, I know.) A few cups went into the stew, and a few cups went into the cook.




That's a Wal-Mart price.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> That's a Wal-Mart price.



Is it? I have no idea -- have not been in a Mall-Wart more than once in the last 5 years. It was at Otto's. I just checked their ad, and discovered that it was really $7.69. _Mea culpa._


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Is it? I have no idea -- have not been in a Mall-Wart more than once in the last 5 years. It was at Otto's. I just checked their ad, and discovered that it was really $7.69. _Mea culpa._



I avoid Wally World like the plague

I have two cases on order from the local wine merchant for $8. Could've bought for $7 per bottle, plus shipping off the net, but shipping boffed the deal. Looking forward to a test drive.....


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Is it? I have no idea -- have not been in a Mall-Wart more than once in the last 5 years. It was at Otto's. I just checked their ad, and discovered that it was really $7.69. _Mea culpa._



Neither have I. But it is one of those odd ending number prices they seem to show in their commercials.


----------



## geek

I need to check my closest Costco and see what price they have, but man, for $6.99......then you wonder why we bother making our own wine if you can buy such a good wine for so cheap....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I need to check my closest Costco and see what price they have, but man, for $6.99......then you wonder why we bother making our own wine if you can buy such a good wine for so cheap....



I was saying the same thing to myself last night. Being able to say I'm a winemaker gets me a lot of girls though. Oh, wait...


----------



## ibglowin

This wine is definitely an anomaly. The 2014 H3 Cab Sauv only garnered 89 pts WS and it sells for basically 2X the price. 

And yes my cost for a bottle of wine made from fresh grapes is like $4 and that is not including any labor so this wine at ~$7 a bottle borders on the "WTF why am I even trying here" except for you can say "I made that" to friends and family.........


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> This wine is definitely an anomaly. The 2014 H3 Cab Sauv only garnered 89 pts WS and it sells for basically 2X the price.
> 
> And yes my cost for a bottle of wine made from fresh grapes is like $4 and that is not including any labor so this wine at ~$7 a bottle borders on the "WTF why am I even trying here" except for you can say "I made that" to friends and family.........



I have the same thoughts when I find a good wine on the inexpensive side. For me, it's the Volver 2014 Tempranillo, which at $13 / bottle scored 92 with Robert Parker. Makes me wonder why I do it until I realize that I just love it. 

I've taken some giant deer in Texas, scoring over 200 inches, but I continue to hunt my property, knowing the odds of ever surpassing the 200" mark is slim, but you never know if that freak 200+ inch deer, or 92+ wine is going to appear out of nowhere. 

If neither ever happens, I'm ok with that, it's being a student of the game, and the pursuit of the quarry that stokes my fire, in both cases.


----------



## Elmer

sour & then stout


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> ......then you wonder why we bother making our own wine if you can buy such a good wine for so cheap....


 
Sometimes the journey is as important as the destination.

(need to put that on a T-shirt)


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights muse. 2011 Sleight of Hand "Levitation". 92pts WS. Been snagging a couple bottles every year from these guys for a few years now. Definitely a winery with a Rock N Roll edge. The wines are pretty darn good as well! Inky dark in the glass with loads of plum and currant with a little pepper on the tail end. Oak is light but there, not heavy and the finish is long and lingering. Fantastic bottle from a tough harvest year.


----------



## bkisel

Just finished bottling a WE Rosso Furtissimo. Have a short glass of overage that I'll drink tonight. Really don't expect much what with its being so young and having zero bottle aging.


----------



## Boatboy24

A Tale of Two Wine Kits:

I decided to open two bottles tonight. When I met up with @jgmann67 and @ceeaton at Harford Vineyard back in October, we exchanged quite a few bottles. Jim gave me one of his Eclipse SLD Merlots, which I've also made. So I opened up one of mine and one of his to compare.

Color: Both were virtually identical, which surprised me a little bit. Mine had 3 months of barrel time and I thought that might serve to darken it up a bit. Apparently not. 

On the nose: Jim's had notes of blueberry, raspberry, cocoa and if I really took a deep whiff, a hint of anise. Mine was a little flat, showing some raspberry and blueberry, but also a very slight metallic note. 

Taste: Jim's was consistent with the nose and has a good amount of oak that comes through. Mine is very similar, though the oak is way in the background - you have to be looking for it. I recall when making this that there was a lot of oak flavor early on and I even held back on some of it. My early notes refer to a very oaky wine for a Merlot, but that is gone. Both of these are pretty enjoyable, but different in the oak department. Goes to show that even with a kit, you can produce unique results. 

Okay, its been 20 minutes or so since I poured these glasses. There are caramel and vanilla notes really coming out on both of these now. With the fruit, its quite good. In some ways, making me think of dessert, though they are definitely dry wines. Jim's is showing just a little more fruit, while mine is showing more tannin/bite. Still both quite enjoyable, though a little different. I think that may be the age talking - mine was started in Aug, 2014, while I think Jim's was sometime in 2015. Again, both quite enjoyable, but it is fun noting the differences.


----------



## bkisel

bkisel said:


> Just finished bottling a WE Rosso Furtissimo. Have a short glass of overage that I'll drink tonight. Really don't expect much what with its being so young and having zero bottle aging.



Not bad, not bad at all. I'll wait 3 months and pop the cork on a bottle.


----------



## jgmann67

Started the night with a half bottle of my Forza (just keeps getting better). Now, we're drinking the Eclipse OVZ.


----------



## ceeaton

Raspberry batch from a Vintners Reserve concentrate plus lot's of other additives (red wine concentrate, frozen berries etc). Made 2-6-16 using EC-1118 (which is usually harsh when young) and it is very drinkable for a off-dry Raspberry. Back sweetened to 1.002, but my wife admitted that the sweetness is already coming through (verses 2 or 3 months ago when she wrote off this batch). Though I enjoy it now I expect it to get better over the next six months minimum. My wife will enjoy it more as I complete her training and she comes totally to the "dry side" of wine.


----------



## ibglowin

2013 "The Pundit" Syrah. The gateway wine (drug) to WA State Syrah! $22 at Total Wine. 92pts WS "Ripe, dark flavors and a crisp, lively structure, featuring a sleek core of plum and smoky tea flavors that carry easily into the long and deftly balanced finish." Needed about 30 mins to open up and then wow, amazing and good to the last drop. If you have never had a Syrah from WA State, this is a 5 Star QPR wine that will not disappoint.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Raspberry batch from a Vintners Reserve concentrate plus lot's of other additives (red wine concentrate, frozen berries etc). Made 2-6-16 using EC-1118 (which is usually harsh when young) and it is very drinkable for a off-dry Raspberry. Back sweetened to 1.002, but my wife admitted that the sweetness is already coming through (verses 2 or 3 months ago when she wrote off this batch). Though I enjoy it now I expect it to get better over the next six months minimum. My wife will enjoy it more as I complete her training and she comes totally to the "dry side" of wine.



I think I have a bottle of that. And, as instructed, I'm letting it sit.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I think I have a bottle of that. And, as instructed, I'm letting it sit.



I'd give it a few more months minimum. But I opened one tonight because a friend who moved away might be in town on Monday, so I wanted to see where it was as far as aging. He and his wife can deal with a sweeter fruit wine, so I'll give it to him, and if they deem it too dry they can sweeten it in the glass like others do here.

Same person gave me 18+ lbs of his raspberries when he moved in April, and I made a straight wine from them. Still in the carboy and will remain there for at least another 6 months, the force (raspberry) is really strong in that one.


----------



## Johny99

I did a vertical of Cab Sauv, mine, to decide what to take to a couple of parties this weekend. 2011, 12 and 13. In the end my tasting department, read wife with 25 years in the business, decided on the 2012 Merlot. Well it did get best of show in the county fair. The 12 Cab was really good with the steak I cooked At least in the wine makers opinion


----------



## Amanda660

I have discovered that I really love blends!


----------



## Boatboy24

Started last night with some Sauvignon Blanc Rose, followed by a 2010 Tenuta Del Portale Aglianico del Vulture Riserva, and a 2013 Chataeuneuf du Pape. Thought the CdP would be disappointing at that age, but it was quite good (it was opened about an hour and a half before we dug into it). The Aglianico and Rose are always good.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Started last night with some Sauvignon Blanc Rose.



How is the sorbate taste fading away at this point?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> How is the sorbate taste fading away at this point?



Pretty nicely, I must say. Still wishing I'd made it just a tad drier. But with cheese, olives and spicy salami apps, it was great.


----------



## geek

Good to know.


----------



## ibglowin

My 2012 Pistolas de Duelo (Dueling Pistols) A 50/50 blend of Syrah and Zinfandel. 

Holy cow has this thing really turned out to be one the the best wines I have ever made. Was not my favorite when bottled but little by little it has risen to the top. The bouquet is intoxicating. When you can't keep your nose out of the glass you know something is right. Then with each sip and as time goes by it just gets better and better. Loads of dark fruits, pepper and spice. Completely balanced, tannins are refined, the finish is long and satisfying, and that oak.....spot on perfect. I think I have 7 bottles left and they are now officially off limits!


----------



## Amanda660

So glad the topic of sparkling pinot noir came up because it reminded me to get this out and enjoy it (last of it tonight wompwomp). Wicked delicious!


----------



## dcbrown73

2013 Orin Swift Department 66 (D66) Grenache

Beautiful dark maroon in color. Gravel and dried fruits in the nose. On the palette a very adventurous almost sweet balsamic like flavors without the high acidity and stewed red fruits. Long finish and very well balanced. Remarkable wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> 2013 Orin Swift Department 66 (D66) Grenache
> 
> Beautiful dark maroon in color. Gravel and dried fruits in the nose. On the palette a very adventurous almost sweet balsamic like flavors without the high acidity and stewed red fruits. Long finish and very well balanced. Remarkable wine.




Good to hear. I've researched, but not yet bought many of their wines since Dave Phinney left. Gonna have to give a few a try. On a similar note, one of my vendors brought me a bottle of 2015 'Prisoner'. Will have to let it sit for some time, but am looking forward to it.

If you don't mind sharing, what was the price on that bottle?


----------



## ibglowin

WS Review. Imported from France.





Boatboy24 said:


> Good to hear. I've researched, but not yet bought many of their wines since Dave Phinney left. Gonna have to give a few a try. On a similar note, one of my vendors brought me a bottle of 2015 'Prisoner'. Will have to let it sit for some time, but am looking forward to it.
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, what was the price on that bottle?


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Good to hear. I've researched, but not yet bought many of their wines since Dave Phinney left. Gonna have to give a few a try. On a similar note, one of my vendors brought me a bottle of 2015 'Prisoner'. Will have to let it sit for some time, but am looking forward to it.
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, what was the price on that bottle?



Hmmm, I picked it up a few weeks ago. It was right around the $40 range. Plus/minus $2. Next time I hit my local wine store, I may grab another bottle for my community wine tasting. I'm pretty sure it was right in that price range.


----------



## dcbrown73

Interesting that they gave it an 89. I think it's way better than that (definitely in the 90s), but then again. Rating are so subjective.

Looking it up, it seems Wine Advocate gave it a 95. The wine is really good and worth it's price point, but that could be a tad high. As I said. It's so subjective to put a rating on something.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like Cellar Tracker agrees with you. Lots of reviews on the '13 (including yours) pegging it about 2 points higher than WS on average.



dcbrown73 said:


> Interesting that they gave it an 89. I think it's way better than that (definitely in the 90s), but then again. Rating are so subjective.
> 
> Looking it up, it seems Wine Advocate gave it a 95. The wine is really good and worth it's price point, but that could be a tad high. As I said. It's so subjective to put a rating on something.


----------



## Boatboy24

Feeling decent again after having a cold all week. It's good to be alive! Just cracked a bottle of the CC Grand Estates 2014 Cab. At under 8 bucks, I should have left Total Wine in handcuffs. Needs a little bit of air, but still nice. I got 4 bottles in my last run. I think I'm going to go grab some more and let it age for a year or two.


----------



## Elmer

Beer, beer, whiskey!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice trifecta, @Elmer: Do you ever drink (make) wine?


----------



## AkTom

My cranberry mead. Just bottled 2 gallons. Good stuff.


----------



## roger80465

Our Christmas Eve tradition is our favorite appetizers for dinner then gifts. Of course, a glass/bottle of wine or two magically appears. I usually make an Amarone for Christmas and this year was no exception. Tonight, I decided to do something special and have a vertical tasting of my last 5 Amarones. They included 2011 Mosti Renaissance, 2012 Mosti Renaissance Impressions, 2013 En Premeur, 2014 Showcase and the 2015 Showcase. The winner by consensus was the 2014 Showcase, which was approaching 30 months. Outstanding dark fruit and great balance. The 2015 was a bit young and a bit more tart than I appreciate. The 2013 EP was very tart and oaky. Decent dark fruit but a bit austere for my taste. The Impressions continued to disappoint at every level. Rather generic flavors and a bit of a metallic taste that I find often in Mosti kits. The real surprise was the 2011 Mosti Renaissance. It was really mellow and balanced. Great dark fruit and nice balance of oak. This wine (last bottle) I have had a hard time completing a bottle. It was never impressive and always my least favorite Amarone ever made. At 5 years, however, this is a real winner. Not quite a Meglioli but a decent Amarone. It confirms for me what others have often said - give Mosti kits enough time and they will impress. For me, I will continue with the Showcase Amarone. It is consistently one of the best kits on the market and the results are predictable. I rarely tweak this kit but it is usually one of my favorites.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, we had a wine that Mike ( @ibglowin ) would approve of. It was a J. Bookwalter offering called "Subplot No. 25." This appears to be a non-vintage wine, but we have been holding on to it since about 2012. 48% Merlot, 33% Cab. Sauv., 5% Syrah, 4% Cab. Franc, 4% Petit Verdot, 4% Malbec, and 2% Barbera. And 100% delicious.


----------



## ibglowin

I saw that and was wondering how you came upon it. I used to buy it by the case and split it up with a buddy but have not snagged any in a while. Subplot is usually a 5 star QPR wine IMHO. It usually is a single vintage wine. The Bookwalter "Notebook NV" is their almost as good and half the price NV wine. By the case and with discounts I have snagged it for about $10 a bottle and sometimes they even have free shipping on a case. For a screw top wine it can't be beat. Good choice!



sour_grapes said:


> Tonight, we had a wine that Mike ( @ibglowin ) would approve of. It was a J. Bookwalter offering called "Subplot No. 25." This appears to be a non-vintage wine, but we have been holding on to it since about 2012. 48% Merlot, 33% Cab. Sauv., 5% Syrah, 4% Cab. Franc, 4% Petit Verdot, 4% Malbec, and 2% Barbera. And 100% delicious.


----------



## Elmer

Beer for breakfast!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Somebody send Elmer a bottle of wine for goodness sakes!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Somebody send Elmer a bottle of wine for goodness sakes!



I like the idea of a breakfast beer, especially a stout. Haven't heard of a breakfast wine, so I think he's got us on this one...Something to wet your whistle whilst frying some bacon, but only after 9 am.


----------



## Stressbaby

2001 Conte di Bregonzo Amarone to go with prime rib for us tonight.


----------



## Julie

ceeaton said:


> .......Haven't heard of a breakfast wine, so I think he's got us on this one...Something to wet your whistle whilst frying some bacon, but only after 9 am.



Mimosa is a breakfast wine


----------



## Elmer

Julie said:


> Mimosa is a breakfast wine




I had one of those at 8 am this morning! Now I am on to bourbon. Good finish to a really long day!


----------



## Rodnboro

The next to last bottle of my 2013 RJS Super Tuscan. As we say down here, that was a gooden.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights Christmas feast wine. 2008 Columbia Crest Reserve Cabernet (Magnum!) 

93pts WS and it lived up to its praise. Freaking fantastic bottle of wine and a perfect pairing that just got better and better with every pour.


----------



## Boatboy24

Brought some Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc and Columbia Crest Grand Estates 2014 Cab over to my mother-in-laws. Both were huge hits with everyone. I got some really good feedback on the SB - most didn't know I'd made it and were very impressed when they found out I did. I can't take too much credit on that one for simply following directions, but bit it is still nice to get good feedback. 

I brought a bottle of Pundit Syrah over to my parents', but didn't realize that Dad wanted to be serving the same wine that was going into his au jus. So we had to suck it up and drink Pride Cabernet. We went through a fair amount of 2010, which was very good. But we finished with some of the 2009, and that was spectacular. Made Dad promise to save the Pundit for when I'm over next.


----------



## Elmer

2015 was a good year.
Carmel, smoke & vanilla


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> 2015 was a good year.
> Carmel, smoke & vanillaView attachment 33180



Oooh, hey! There's a bottle of wine in that post! 

Love your beer choices though, Elmer. You have good taste.

I just picked up a bottle of 2014 Predator Zin that I'll open later. Thought I'd read here that it was pretty good (I hope I did).

Edit: Yes, I did. Here it is: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55441&highlight=predator

Edit #2: Nope, not a fan of this one. WAY overoaked. Oak is just about all I can smell and taste. They must be trying to hide something. I tend to like a little more oak than the average bear, though that has been decreasing in recent years. This is over the top, and probably the oakiest wine I've ever tasted. Thinking about opening up something else, actually.


----------



## Johny99

2007 Canoe Ridge Cab Sauv. This was a tannic monster when I got it four years ago. At 9 years it is finally mellowing. Blackberry, cedar wood and spice on the nose. Bright cherry, tobacco on the taste and still sturdy, but integrating tannins. I've been drinking a bottle each year to see how the tannins age, good thing I have 7 more bottles. It did pair well with beef stroganoff from Saturday's prime rib.


----------



## ceeaton

Opened a SE Valpolicella ( 13 months ) and noticing a nice black pepper note to the sour cherries that wasn't there before, or at least that I didn't notice. Initial burst of flavor is much more than that in the nose. Needs some more age but very drinkable (as an everyday quaff).

_I was searching (searching) on a one-way street, I was hoping (hoping) for a chance to meet, I was waiting for the operator on the line_


----------



## NorCal

Racked and tasted this years Chardonnay from grapes. So good, snuck a glass out of the 15 gallons.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just cracked a bottle of my 2013 Carmenere made with a juice bucket and lug of grapes. A very pleasant little number that took about 2 years to come around. Sadly, the QA sampling during the aging severely depleted the stock and I'm down to 1 bottle.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Just cracked a bottle of my 2013 Carmenere made with a juice bucket and lug of grapes. A very pleasant little number that took about 2 years to come around. Sadly, the QA sampling during the aging severely depleted the stock and I'm down to 1 bottle.



I salute your type of sampling! I can give you pointers to tipping the carboy without dripping if you'd like...maybe you'd have an extra bottle left?

Oh, almost forgot, gave the AIO some work today, racked four wines, one twice. Have a small glass of this Fall's White Zin sitting beside me. Had put it down, went to attend to laundry, came back and had the wonderful aroma of Strawberries wafting around my computer area. Pretty darn nice for 1) a back sweetened wine and 2) for a wine that is only a little over 3 months old.


----------



## heatherd

Drinking En Primeur Australian Sauvignon Blanc. Super tasty! My hubby and I are really enjoying it, even though I would normally be going for a big red during the colder months.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> Drinking En Primeur Australian Sauvignon Blanc. Super tasty! My hubby and I are really enjoying it, even though I would normally be going for a big red during the colder months.



Wish I could get my wife to like a Sauvingon Blanc. For some reason she just can't get past the lemongrass type flavors in the Australian/New Zealand versions, which is something I love.


----------



## geek

Strawberry Arbor Mist, what my sister in law likes [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> Wish I could get my wife to like a Sauvingon Blanc. For some reason she just can't get past the lemongrass type flavors in the Australian/New Zealand versions, which is something I love.



Oh, that's a bummer. This particular wine is tough to describe, but it is tart and fresh-tasting. It is not a fruity wine, and I don't get lemongrass, but that is just me. I have made NZ SB and it's less tart and more smooth.

I have seven batches if white/blush wines aging now, including (3) muscat canelli, (2) traminette, (1) white zin, and (1) gewurztraminer verdelho muscat. I am looking forward to comparing them against the SB when all are ready.

After that, I have Fourtitude, Bravado, Forza, and a 2017 LE Mosti Mondali Meglioli Australian Shiraz that will ship in March. This will restock my racks with reds, which are sorely needed.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> Oh, that's a bummer. This particular wine is tough to describe, but it is tart and fresh-tasting. It is not a fruity wine, and I don't get lemongrass, but that is just me. I have made NZ SB and it's less tart and more smooth.
> 
> I have seven batches if white/blush wines aging now, including (3) muscat canelli, (2) traminette, (1) white zin, and (1) gewurztraminer verdelho muscat. I am looking forward to comparing them against the SB when all are ready.
> 
> After that, I have Fourtitude, Bravado, Forza, and a 2017 LE Mosti Mondali Meglioli Australian Shiraz that will ship in March. This will restock my racks with reds, which are sorely needed.



Heather, if you and your hubby ever need someone to house sit, just let me know, I'll do it for free. Now you need to supply some food, and hummm...wine, but I think you have that covered nicely. Decisions, decisions...I don't see a wine in there that I wouldn't want to try. Quite the selection.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Wish I could get my wife to like a Sauvingon Blanc. For some reason she just can't get past the lemongrass type flavors in the Australian/New Zealand versions, which is something I love.



Try something from the US west coast.


----------



## ceeaton

Sampling some of the sparkling wine from my 3 gallon Cornelius keg. This year is a blend of 10% Sauvingon Blanc and 90% of a really acidic Pinot Grigio. Wife gave it a nod of approval and a "yum" comment. Hoping for another cold night as the carbonation is in "big bubbles" and I am aiming for smaller ones, which seem to appear once carbonated for a longer period of time. Temperature outside has not been my friend as I can usually get good carbonation in a day or two if it is in the low 20's, which it hasn't been. I've been pushing 30 psi for 5 days now, it is accepting the CO2, just slower than usual. I've got another 44 hours until serving, so here's to two really cold nights...

Still, a nice effort and will be drunk willingly by my extended family.

Edit: this is definitely in the Brut style of sparkling wine, very dry, very acidic, very good and holding on to the carbonation in the glass for 20 minutes now.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did a little of the cucumber-melon sauvignon blanc tonight. Caps going into OT - might pop a bottle of the blueberry port.


----------



## geek

Geez....what a mix...

Passport Pinot Gris
Muscat Canelli
La Bodega port
Punta Cana rum
Other shots
[emoji44]


----------



## Boatboy24

The better part of a bottle of Winery Series Super Tuscan went into my red sauce. The rest went into the cook. Getting ready to try a bottle of my Eclipse Forza. Bottled in August, it is now a little over 13 months. Probably too young, but who cares.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> The better part of a bottle of Winery Series Super Tuscan went into my red sauce. The rest went into the cook. Getting ready to try a bottle of my Eclipse Forza. Bottled in August, it is now a little over 13 months. Probably too young, but who cares.



Mine is at 17 months but I bet yours is further along with the barrel time you gave it. It is very drinkable in small quantities, a 375 ml bottle makes me a bit silly (actually sillier, my base mode is silly, like my sister, who I get to see tomorrow, woohoo).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Mine is at 17 months but I bet yours is further along with the barrel time you gave it. It is very drinkable in small quantities, a 375 ml bottle makes me a bit silly (actually sillier, my base mode is silly, like my sister, who I get to see tomorrow, woohoo).



Surprisingly solid caramel notes and lighter tannin than I recall. Fruit is solid as well. Overall, a nice wine, but different than what I sampled after barrel aging. No complaints at all though. I have one of yours and will do a compare soon.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I have one of yours and will do a compare soon.



Just decant the crap out of it. I still am finding residual CO2 in my wines, even after purchasing my AIO. Though I think that one was pre-AIO.

I need to do 5 or so AIO rackings and NO winter bottling. Too cold in this house because I'm the heat grinch.


----------



## ibglowin

Just wait two years before you bottle. No CO2 guaranteed!


----------



## NorCal

My wife called for the somewhat oakey 2014 Cab Franc. One of her favorites.


----------



## opus345

2014 Truett Hurst Black Sheep Pinot Noir







The feline lets us live here.

opus


----------



## Elmer

Probably better than wine!


YMMV !


----------



## ibglowin

Reaching back into the cellar tonight. My own 2011 "Caballo Muerto" This was my best Bordeaux blend from 2011. 79% Cab Sauv, 10% Merlot and then the rest was touches of Malbec, Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. Hard to believe this is now 5 years old. Zero sediment. That's what waiting to bottle for 2 years will do for you. 6 months in a Vadai. The tannins have integrated and mellowed. Lots of dark fruits especially cherry showing through. Still has a nice long finish. Oak is spot on. Very proud of this wine and now down to two bottles left in the cellar.....


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Zero sediment. That's what waiting to bottle for 2 years will do for you. (



For my education, I thought that as a wine aged in the bottle, the tannins would bind with the O2 which slowly comes though/around the cork and that eventually a long aged wine would get sediment from that process? Is my thinking off base?

I think you should keep those two bottles for another 5 years to see if you get any sediment, so that us newbies can learn at your expense!


----------



## ibglowin

So my cellar gets down to ~50F in the Winter for months. They go through not one but two Winters before bottling. That includes 6 months in a 23L Vadai barrel as well. The wines are basically cold stabilized down to that temp. Since they will never see anything lower than that they will not, should not throw any sediment at all and this proves it. Everything that would fall out has fallen out by then and I have racked it off long before bottling.


----------



## ceeaton

So it sounds like what I've read about tannins binding and precipitating out is actually whoey. Nice to know. I thought I could trust everything I read on the internet, oh well, live and learn.

From http://www.winespectator.com/webfeature/show/id/how-to-serve-wine-decanting

_Older red wines and Vintage Ports naturally produce sediment as they age (white wines rarely do); the color pigments and tannins bond together and fall out of solution. Stirring up the sediment when pouring will cloud a wine’s appearance and can impart bitter flavors and a gritty texture. It’s not harmful, but definitely less enjoyable_.


----------



## Boatboy24

After last night, there probably shouldn't be anything in my glass. But I'm doing some Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc. 

Last night was sone Pundit Syrah, J. Lohr Cab and Coppola Claret. Then my good friend broke out a bottle of Orange Chocolate port that I gave him a few years ago.


----------



## ibglowin

This is all about the solubility of Tartaric acid in any given wine at any given temperature, plain and simple. The lower the temp, the less soluble the acid is and more and more will fall out. If you bottle at 12 months and your wine never sees a colder temp than what it has seen then it should be fine. If your wine storage area goes colder then it will throw more sediment.

I am sure if my cellar got colder, say down into the 40's it would throw more sediment in the bottle but that will never happen as it has a heat source and plenty of insulation to keep it more around 50-55F in the Winter.



ceeaton said:


> So it sounds like what I've read about tannins binding and precipitating out is actually whoey. Nice to know. I thought I could trust everything I read on the internet, oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Elmer

This is how you kick off a new year !


----------



## dcbrown73

2015 Elouan Pinot Noir

A dark rich crimson color. Scents of blueberry, licorice, and sea stones. Very lively cranberries, with a light peppery tobacco tar essence. Late flare of orange zest as it moves into the pungent finish to complete a terrific balance.

@ibglowin I remember you saying that a good Pinot Noir from Oregon start around $50. This one sits around $20-$22 and is very good. What you would expect from a member of the Wagner family. If you come across it, I highly recommend it.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, Have not tried that one but will keep a look out for it. I am a fan of Belle Glos for sure but I spent 3 days tasting my way through Mcminnville, OR and I will stick to my guns on the price point for a good/very good PN from Oregon.  YMMV!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Reaching back into the cellar tonight. My own 2011 "Caballo Muerto" This was my best Bordeaux blend from 2011. ... Very proud of this wine and now down to two bottles left in the cellar.....



Well, it's true what they say: You can't beat a dead horse!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL So that wine was made the year I got grapes from FVW and made 6G of almost every Bordeaux varietal so plenty to play with. It was a blend very much like one that Mary Ryan Winery makes each year that I have had a few bottles of over the years so I cloned it and gave it a slightly different name.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I am sitting in an airport at Vino Volo sampling a flight of whites. There is a Marlborough Sauv. Blanc that tastes just like a Marlborough Sauv. Blanc, and a Carneros Chard that tastes just like a Carneros Chard. There is also a Picpoul from Languedoc. This is a completely new one by me! The descriptors suggested are "Lemon and sea brine," and darned if they are not correct. It is not that richly flavored, but it is bright and tasty.


----------



## ibglowin

Got to taste several commercial Picpoul wines a few years ago while attending one of the NM Vine and Wine conference meetings. Interesting wine, not bad, different for sure. They were looking at planting some in the NM State test vineyard down in Las Cruces IIRC to see how they do in our climate.


----------



## ceeaton

A glass of Cline Zinfandel - 2014 - what was left from drinking a bit, topping my Lanza Zin so I could give @jgmann67 a 375 for a trial blend. Definitely some oak to go with all the fruit, but there is a nice balance between the two. More oak than I'd normally like in a Zin, but not over the top, and definitely not harsh, very enjoyable.


----------



## Johnd

Got a bottle of Wrongo Dongo in my WSJ Wine Club, pretty decent for a $9 wine.


----------



## ibglowin

My 2013 Tres Rojos Red Blend. Zin, Cab, Merlot. Hitting the sweet spot with about 30 mins of air time.


----------



## ceeaton

Finally got to my bottle of Valpolicella (WE SE Kit from 11-2015). Listening to Rickie Lee Jones. Nice sour cherries up front, has a nice nose from the added Dornfelder skins. Smooth tannins and more cherries in the finish. Pretty much what I expect from a Valpolicella, a nice bright acidity without a major bite, very smooth and drinkable (somewhat one dimensional, but that's okay with me).


----------



## geek

For the last 2 nights I enjoyed a bottle of my 2013 Merlot/Cab blend from grapes. Just delicious and just a few bottles left...


----------



## sour_grapes

Malbecs, malbecs, malbecs. Two from Argentina, one from Cahors, France!


----------



## geek

It was all apple martini last night [emoji51]


----------



## Elmer

Barley wine


----------



## heatherd

Tasting a bottle of my 2015 Mosti Mondali Meglioli Amarone, with raisins and a grape pack. It is very tannic, in a good way. I'm looking forward to see how this develops over the next few years.


----------



## geek

Cranberry wine from Roy @FTC Wines


----------



## ibglowin

2010 EFESTE Tough Guy Bordeaux (right bank) blend. Good juice!


----------



## Johnd

heatherd said:


> Tasting a bottle of my 2015 Mosti Mondali Meglioli Amarone, with raisins and a grape pack. It is very tannic, in a good way. I'm looking forward to see how this develops over the next few years.



Glad to hear, mine comes out of the barrel in a week, assuming it's oaked well, it'll get some time to settle down in glass before bottling.


----------



## Elizajean

*My very first wine!*

It's very good! Opened my first bottle, from my first batch, tonight after bottling it two and a half months ago. It may be even more smooth in a couple more months, will be "testing" every two weeks. I've been nervous, but honestly it tastes as good as the Pinot Grigio I have been buying. So relieved and excited to start my next two batches, both Chardonnay. (WE World Vineyard Pinot Grigio, yeast pitched on 9/10/16 and bottled on 10/26/16.)


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Drinking Apple wine bottled December 2015. Listening to the rain in the Sierra Nevada mountains.


----------



## Boatboy24

Two Forza's: mine, and one that @ceeaton gave me back in October. Mine is about 14 months old, Craig's 17 months. If memory serves, this kit came with RC212 and EC1118 - we both skipped the 1118. Otherwise, Craig followed the directions. I added ~8g of Tannin FT Rouge in primary, skipped clarifiers and barrel aged for 12 weeks in a neutral Vadai. Other than the shavings/dust for primary, I used 2-3 oz of Medium French Oak cubes after barrel aging. Its fun seeing the different twists you can put on kit wines. Both are very enjoyable, dare I say quite good. There is a very, very slight difference in color, which I attribute to the micro-ox from barrel aging. Craig's is stronger on the oak, and I can taste and smell the differences between the Hungarian that came with the kit and the French I used. Neither one is better, they're just different. I get more vanilla in Craig's. Both have nice dark cherry notes and there is a little more roundness/smooth in mine - again, I chock that up to the barrel aging. I fully expect that Craig's will get to that point, just taking a little more time along the way. Overall, a really good kit and well executed by @ceeaton. Obviously, I'm not going to drink both bottles tonight, but I'm looking forward to more sampling in the next day or two.


----------



## Bodenski

Tonight was some Dragonblood. Made with 3/4 cup sugar per gallon, and now three months out I think that's too sweet. Next one will be maybe 1/2 cup. 

In any case I have a little more that I can drink on Saturday as I bottle my JOAM. I tasted a little bit about two weeks ago, and I'm really looking forward to this mead!


----------



## geek

Apple wine from FTC Wines.
Is there such a thing as an apple wine, or wine NOT made from grapes or grape juice??

I have this dilemma with a friend who insists that wine is only the one made from grape/grape juice, anything else she argues is not called wine...

Is this true??


----------



## wpt-me

Drinking a glass of Orchard Breeze Pomegranate Wild Berry Wave . I tried not to make it to 
sweet but think I failed, will try better next time!!

Bill


----------



## heatherd

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, RJS shifted the En Primeur Sauvignon Blanc from Australia to South Africa in the merging of EP and WS. I had hoped to just buy the same kit again since my hubby and I have run out of he 2015 vintage. So there's no Sb in my glass tonight.


----------



## Rocky

heatherd said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, RJS shifted the En Primeur Sauvignon Blanc from Australia to South Africa in the merging of EP and WS. I had hoped to just buy the same kit again since my hubby and I have run out of he 2015 vintage. So there's no Sb in my glass tonight.



Heather, FWIW my bride and I both like SB's and I have been very pleased with the WinExpert Selection California Sauvignon Blanc and the WinExpert Selection International Chilean Sauvignon Blanc. Both are 16 liter kits and are a real bargain vis-à-vis the RJS En Primeur line. Label Peelers currently has both for under $75. Because the white varieties do not come with skins, I prefer the 16 liter Selection Series when making whites.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, RJS shifted the En Primeur Sauvignon Blanc from Australia to South Africa in the merging of EP and WS. I had hoped to just buy the same kit again since my hubby and I have run out of he 2015 vintage. So there's no Sb in my glass tonight.



The Eclipse is a good one. Not Aussie, but New Zealand. Close enough, right?


----------



## Elmer

Perfect for cold night


----------



## heatherd

Rocky said:


> Heather, FWIW my bride and I both like SB's and I have been very pleased with the WinExpert Selection California Sauvignon Blanc and the WinExpert Selection International Chilean Sauvignon Blanc. Both are 16 liter kits and are a real bargain vis-à-vis the RJS En Primeur line. Label Peelers currently has both for under $75. Because the white varieties do not come with skins, I prefer the 16 liter Selection Series when making whites.



Rocky, thanks for the recommendations! I will give them a shot. The EP Australian was 18L according to my wine log, so the 16 is surely fine.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> The Eclipse is a good one. Not Aussie, but New Zealand. Close enough, right?



Jim,
You're right. I did some research on Sauvignon Blanc and found that there are "old world" and "new world" vineyards making them. The US, Australia, and New Zealand are all within the "new world" regions, with Europe in the "old world." So NZ and California are both comparable. I think I'll try doing a few from different regions and see how they are.


----------



## Bodenski

geek said:


> Apple wine from FTC Wines.
> Is there such a thing as an apple wine, or wine NOT made from grapes or grape juice??
> 
> I have this dilemma with a friend who insists that wine is only the one made from grape/grape juice, anything else she argues is not called wine...
> 
> Is this true??


Many people refer to non-grape wines as "Country Wines." I myself don't care so much about the distinction. But when I buy a blackberry wine at the local ABC store (which was more of a blackberry infused apple wine) the bottle still said "wine." Your friend can think whatever she wants. Tell her you'll only share yours with her if she calls your country wine "wine"!


----------



## Boatboy24

Started out with tasters of the Forza's I opened last night. Then I decided I wanted some WA wine. So I sealed them back up and opened a bottle of Intrinsic 2014. Perfect with steak dinner. The Forzas were very good, but not what I was in the mood for.


----------



## Johny99

I decided "we are special" tonight. Ribeyes, portabellas, broccoli.....

Good structure, soft but assertive tannins, a a nose to die for! The fruit has faded, but with the steak


----------



## ibglowin

One of the best in the State.



Johny99 said:


> I decided "we are special" tonight. Ribeyes, portabellas, broccoli.....
> 
> Good structure, soft but assertive tannins, a a nose to die for! The fruit has faded, but with the steak


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Gorman Winery Red Mountain baby! Amazing from start to finish. Look at the cork. It looks brand spanking new still and its 6-7 years old now!


----------



## Bodenski

My wife got me a 5L Oak Barrel for Christmas, so I'm trying different red wines (I'm not an expert at all) to see what we'd like to make a 5 gallon batch of when the Chilean juice comes in this spring. (My wife is not much a wine drinker, so many taste tests will be involved to get something she enjoys.)

Tonight was a Malbec.





I think it scored 92 points, according to the sign in the store. I enjoyed it, but not my wife's favorite. SO I'll keep looking for varieties that she might like. Sigh.


----------



## geek

Margarita at Texas Road House.


----------



## Elmer

Long day out in the cold, time for a milkshake!


----------



## jgmann67

Had a Yalumba Patchwork Barossa Shiraz. Surprised me how much we liked it. So much so, I thought about pulling the trigger on the WE Eclipse Barossa Shiraz. Luckily, I remembered I have a Cab coming and really don't know anything about that particular kit. 

Any thoughts. If it's anything like the Yalumba Patchwork, I could be convinced.


----------



## sour_grapes

Bitter tears. My steam boiler broke, and the replacement coming tomorrow will cost more than my last new car....


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Bitter tears. My steam boiler broke, and the replacement coming tomorrow will cost more than my last new car....



Bummer, but not one of those things you can live without......maybe it'll save you some money, assuming a newer one will have improved efficiency.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Bitter tears. My steam boiler broke, and the replacement coming tomorrow will cost more than my last new car....



Here's to hoping your last new car was a year end close out that was the bottom model in the line...you can dream can't you!

Paul, sorry to hear of your loss, like @Johnd , here's hoping that the improved efficiency will make the new model worth the cost.


----------



## barryjo

A glass or 2 of Cranberry Skeeterpee.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Bitter tears. My steam boiler broke, and the replacement coming tomorrow will cost more than my last new car....



That stinks - so sorry to hear. (and glad I don't have a steam boiler)


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Bummer, but not one of those things you can live without......maybe it'll save you some money, assuming a newer one will have improved efficiency.





ceeaton said:


> Here's to hoping your last new car was a year end close out that was the bottom model in the line...you can dream can't you!
> 
> Paul, sorry to hear of your loss, like @Johnd , here's hoping that the improved efficiency will make the new model worth the cost.





Boatboy24 said:


> That stinks - so sorry to hear. (and glad I don't have a steam boiler)



Thanks, guys! Keep your fingers crossed -- I may have dodged a bullet. After a full night's thinking about the problem and a full day's working on it, I may have come up with a $300 fix.  I should know by Monday. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Thanks, guys! Keep your fingers crossed -- I may have dodged a bullet. After a full night's thinking about the problem and a full day's working on it, I may have come up with a $300 fix.  I should know by Monday. Keep your fingers crossed!



Nice to see all of those advanced degrees are finally paying off!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Thanks, guys! Keep your fingers crossed -- I may have dodged a bullet. After a full night's thinking about the problem and a full day's working on it, I may have come up with a $300 fix.  I should know by Monday. Keep your fingers crossed!



That's a great deal on a car!!!


----------



## jburtner

This one is very good!


----------



## sour_grapes

Thanks, everyone!



ceeaton said:


> Nice to see all of those advanced degrees are finally paying off!



Well, actually, yes! Yes they are! 



Boatboy24 said:


> That's a great deal on a car!!!



Yeah, that thought did cross my mind... Mostly, however, I was tempted to invest some of the expected savings into more, ummmm, _liquid_ assets 

Now, back on topic of this thread: presently drinking a Kendall-Jackson Reserve Syrah (2014, from Santa Barbara). Quite enjoyable, but nothing to write on the internets about.


----------



## ceeaton

Brought the wine thief to the basement (the glass one, not the human one) and tried the Fall Cab Franc and then the Lanza Zin. Both are doing well, the Cab Franc doesn't need any more oak at this point, it's good but any more would be a bit over the top for me as this wine has a nice blueberry and dark fruit background, but a pretty light body. The Zin blows away the Cab Franc as I'd expect in intensity of fruit, alcohol and mouth feel, very much a slow sipping, contemplative wine at this point. Big difference in the two Zin batches, the batch with Am M+ cubes has intense oak. The batch with the Xoakers is much more mellow, but there is definitely oak in there, and it has a much different flavor profile (Fr M+). 

Haven't tried a few of my other batches in a while, so it might be a long evening of thiefing (Malbec, Brunello, Vieux Chateau Du Roi, Pinot Noir).


----------



## Elmer

Tart, nice touch of funkiness
Very tasty!


----------



## ibglowin

We now return you to......... WINE!

2010 Spring Valley Vineyards "Nina Lee" Syrah. These guys knock it out of the park each and every year. Tasted at the winery when we toured Walla Walla back in 2012 and this stood out overall. 92pts WS and I would give it more like 93-94. Just flat out perfect in every way. Loads of dark blue fruits, cedar, forrest floor, nice oak and a finish that goes on and on and on...... Plenty of life in this bottle like another 15 years or more!


----------



## cmason1957

This is what was in my glass this afternoon. Got my wine making chores done. Say on the deck with a homemade beer (alt beer), cigar, barefoot, feet up. I think maybe this global warming is a good thing.


----------



## sour_grapes

I went to over to some friends for dinner who are originally from Macedonia. I brought a Cline Viognier that we polished off, but after dinner they brought out a Syrah from Macedonia. Bovin by name, 2010 vintage. This was impressive. Not in the league of the wine in the post two above this one, but better than I expected by a long shot.


----------



## vernsgal

Stayed home tonight and watched a movie with hubby (Jack Reacher:Never Go Back) with just a "little" GC Sangiovese Merlot.


----------



## vernsgal

cmason1957 said:


> barefoot, feet up. I think maybe this global warming is a good thing.


Well not quite bare foot but we did hit 2 C. lol
Beautiful last few days here at the lake


----------



## Boatboy24

Went out to dinner last night. Started with a Chateau St. Michelle Riesling with salad, then a Federalist Zinfandel with my bourbon-maple cedar planked salmon. They played very nicely together.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Had friends over for dinner. Went through 2 bottles of my 2015 Zinfandel and 1 bottle of 2015 Malbec. Both were easy drinkers.


----------



## ibglowin

Knew I had one bottle left of 2010 H3 Cabernet Sauvignon, dug around the cellar until I found it. I was a little worried that it may have been over the hill but VERY happy to report that this wine is still smoking good for a $10 bottle of wine! 90pts WS, I have excellent storage conditions and it was just perfect. The oak and tannins have mellowed a bit but the acid and finish are still spot on perfect. Perfectly balanced red fruits, vanilla, a little pencil and a hint of sage. I have a 3L Double Mag of this lying down in the cellar as well. Its now looking for a reason to be opened soon!


----------



## Boatboy24

Was out last night and had some Evolution Lot #3 IPA and a dash of Woodford Reserve. 

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/19897/52718/


----------



## geek

An ok wine but has a sour finish that I am not liking it much.


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> An ok wine but has a sour finish that I am not liking it much.
> View attachment 33832



FWIW, Parker didn't rate the 2014 vintage, but he did rate the 2013 at 86 on first tasting, 88 next time he tasted it, recommended drinking 2016-2020. Following suit, seems the drinking time for the '14 would be '17-'21, so if you have any more of it, it may settle down in another year or two......


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> FWIW, Parker didn't rate the 2014 vintage, but he did rate the 2013 at 86 on first tasting, 88 next time he tasted it, recommended drinking 2016-2020. Following suit, seems the drinking time for the '14 would be '17-'21, so if you have any more of it, it may settle down in another year or two......



This is the only bottle, given to me on a wine basket (with another white wine) for my bday last month.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> This is the only bottle...



Well, at least you won't have to suffer through another.


----------



## geek

That's for sure...


----------



## FTC Wines

We had a Don Amado Italian Barolo tonight. Awesome! This is a bottle that Varis (Geek) left with us over the Holidays. We had it with homemade Spinach Manicotti also awesome. Varis your wine truly is excellent, can't wait to try the others. Roy & Dawn


----------



## geek

Glad you liked it Roy.
It was a pleasure tasting your wines as well.


----------



## Elmer

Long, rough week.
$2.50 for 12 oz of bourbon barrel aged barley wine, is a steal.
14.5% and hints of bourbon, vanilla & a touch of boozyness


----------



## geek

Opened Roy's peach wine, refreshing and nice peach aroma.


----------



## StBlGT

Finally got around to opening a 2013 cabernet franc from Damiani Wine Cellars. They are on the east side of Seneca Lake (Finger Lakes Region) in New York. One of my top 5 places in the region. A nice dark fruit and black pepper taste. While 2013 being an "eh" vintage, this is still a solid effort.


----------



## Elmer

Slight sour, very crushable!


----------



## ibglowin

Made a Costco & TW Run on Friday. Found a few things for a future dinner & glass!


----------



## DBAKER

tonight, sunday the fifth, a nice glass of 2014 Steuben


----------



## Elmer

Beer


----------



## Boatboy24

Back from a few days of tubing and snowboarding. Definitely enjoyed our share of adult beverages. Enjoyed two Terrapin IPA's with lunch every day - hey, I needed the carbs to snowboard through the afternoon. We had dinner in the house each night. I brought along some WS Super Tuscan to go along with the Barefoot Contessa lasagna I made. Both were tremendously well received. Also brought some Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc, Columbia Crest Cab, and the bottle of 'A Hot Mess', I mentioned in another thread a week or two ago. That was the remnants of the 2015 bottlings all shoved into a single bottle. Cab, Syrah, Petite Syrah and some Zin from 2014 to top it up. Was really good and enjoyed by all. Other beverages enjoyed over the last few days were Dogfishead 'Namaste' - an excellent Belgian white ale, Blue Moon, a Russian Imperial Stout whose name I don't recall, and we topped it all off watching the end of a fantastic Super Bowl with a little Dogfishead World Wide Stout.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Made a Costco & TW Run on Friday. Found a few things for a future dinner & glass!



I see a bottle of cooking Marsala in the mix!


----------



## Johnd

Not in my glass yet, but it will be tonite. Headed into the cellar to rack and tag a case that just got delivered.


----------



## ceeaton

A 17 month old dry Dornfelder from local gapes (batch 18b). Haven't tried this one for quite some time, it's really changed for the good. Plan on a glass after I get home from my meeting tonight (which may turn into another, then another...). All the herbaceous aromas and flavors have really died back, I almost didn't think this was the same wine for a minute. Still very tannic, should age well. Reminds me a little of a young Malbec.

Edit: Oh darn, no meeting tonight. Now what will I do with all of this spare time?

Edit2: Nice harvest of wine diamonds. Luckily I only bottled 3 of the 8 gallons I had of this. The rest is still in a 5 gallon carboy, hopefully dropping it's diamonds before I bottle it here pretty soon. Good reason to let it sit through two winters in the basement (I read that somewhere, maybe Mike ( @ibglowin )).


----------



## sour_grapes

Just opened my WinExpert Selection International Amarone, which I did as a Joeswine tweakfest! (Lots of alcohol, lots of tannins.) It is now 26 mos. old. It is very pleasant. It has good fruit, and a certain zing to it. Tastes kinda like a Negroamaro. I will be interested to see what it tastes like after breathing a bit. (DW is off C2H5OH temporarily, so it will certainly last until the morrow!)


----------



## ibglowin

So got a lovely phone call last night from some friends of ours that had a dinner party over the weekend. He cooked a standing rib roast on a BGE with pecan. Friends who also came over brought a bottle of 2013 Cakebread Cellars Cab Sauv to go with dinner. On a whim they decided to do a blind taste taste for fun against my 2011 Caballo Muerto Cab Sauv blend. 

Well you know the rest of the story as they say...... 

3 out of 4 at the table chose the Caballo Muerto over the $70 Cakebread Cabernet. 

For an amateur winemaker just about the best complement one could ever receive! 




ibglowin said:


> Reaching back into the cellar tonight. My own 2011 "Caballo Muerto" This was my best Bordeaux blend from 2011. 79% Cab Sauv, 10% Merlot and then the rest was touches of Malbec, Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. Hard to believe this is now 5 years old. Zero sediment. That's what waiting to bottle for 2 years will do for you. 6 months in a Vadai. The tannins have integrated and mellowed. Lots of dark fruits especially cherry showing through. Still has a nice long finish. Oak is spot on. Very proud of this wine and now down to two bottles left in the cellar.....


----------



## Boatboy24

That's high praise, Mike. Well done!


----------



## joeswine

Good ? It should have a zing to it,OK with the results?


----------



## sour_grapes

joeswine said:


> Good ? It should have a zing to it,OK with the results?



Hi, Joe. It took me a while to realize that you were talking to me. (You were, right?)

Yes, the wine is quite good. I did not do any control experiments, but I am confident that it is better than the untweaked version would have been. My tweaks included using BM 45 yeast, adding 20 oz. of Zante currants (i.e., Corinth grapes), and 14 g (2 Tbsp) of FT Tannin rouge. Upon bottling, it was okay, but a bit bitter astringent, "green," and harsh. After aging, it has turned into a very good wine. It has mellowed a lot. It is now only slightly tannic, with a nice mouthfeel and appealing taste. It has good body for a kit wine, and retains only slight bitterness, but still to a pleasing degree. (Hence my comparison to Negroamaro.)

Thanks for pointing the way!


----------



## geek

Opened a bottle of the WE LE Sauvignon Blanc Rose from last year...no more sorbate smell or taste..!! [emoji4]

Tastes right on the money.


----------



## heatherd

A glass of this beautiful wine! "Winter En Provence" first press rose de provence. It's a blend of Grenache, cinsault, and syrah. Lovely and paler than the other pink wines I have made, but very fruity. Glad I bought two bottles.  Sorry for the sideways photo - I'll see if I can fix it.


----------



## sour_grapes

CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. 3 years old -- kinda so-so.


----------



## mjrisenhoover

2014 Merlot, frozen grapes from Brehm, Sangiacomo vineyard in Carneros, tasting pretty good right now.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. 3 years old -- kinda so-so.



Never been thrilled with mine. Rave reviews came out of the woodwork when it was announced they were discontinuing it, so I jumped and grabbed one. Meh...


----------



## ibglowin

I have exactly one of those collecting dust in the Cellar. Mine was made back in 2011! Guess I should pop it and see what it taste like. Mine had 3 mo barrel time and extra tannin. Mine was always good but not as good as the Caberlot that CC used to put out.



Boatboy24 said:


> Never been thrilled with mine. Rave reviews came out of the woodwork when it was announced they were discontinuing it, so I jumped and grabbed one. Meh...


----------



## sour_grapes

The label alone should make that Syrah taste good!


----------



## Boatboy24

QA'd the 2016 Californians. All doing quite nicely - the Viognier is pretty amazing right now. Still a touch of haze though. Think I might give it a little more pectic enzyme. Then decided to crack open a 2014 Columbia Crest Reserve Pheasant Run Vineyard Merlot. By a long, long shot; the best Merlot I've ever had.


----------



## StBlGT

Very nice Barolo from Vite Colte. Had it in my glass for 2 hours. Now going to drink some......


----------



## Boatboy24

StBlGT said:


> Very nice Barolo from Vite Colte. Had it in my glass for 2 hours. Now going to drink some......



I admire your self control...


----------



## StBlGT

Haha thanks. I didn't want to pull out the decanter, so i just let it sit while i did a few things around the house.


----------



## ibglowin

2011 CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah! 6 year old Kit wine folks! Popped and poured through a Venturi. Absolutely nothing wrong with this wine. Not much of a nose/bouquet like any other kit wine but give it a swirl and you get dark blue fruits, the oak is in the background but still there. Finish is not the longest by any means but still pretty darn good. You can tell it's a Kit wine but no faults whatsoever. Happy I moved on to fresh grapes but this was still better than most wines you would pull off the shelf at your local Super Market in the $10-$15 range. Take a look at the cork, 1+1 Agglomerate. Still holding up well after 6 years.


----------



## ibglowin

2010 Force Majeure Cab Sauvignon. 100% Red Mountain fruit made by my buddy Chris Gorman of Gorman Winery. This was built to last and last it did all night long. Went very well with marinated tri-tip. 

Perfect!


----------



## Merrywine

Nothing special, just some barefoot cab I won in a raffle.


----------



## JohnT

Over the weekend, we visited a good friend that I have not seen for 6 months. What a great time and we did adhere to our "first bottle" tradition. 

Let me explain. I am sure that many of you good folks are wine collectors like me. We go and find good deals on great wines and stick them in our cellars to age and await "an appropriate occasion" to open them. 

The problem is that "an appropriate occasion" never seems to happen. 

In talking with my friend one day, we realized that life is fleeting and we could die tomorrow. Wouldn't it be a shame to leave all that great wine behind, unenjoyed?? 

So we made a "first bottle" pact. Whenever we get together for dinner (usually 2 or 3 times a year) we would make it a point to pull the best we have for our first bottle. 

So, Saturday, I brought a 2009 chateauneuf du pape (my first bottle) and my friend supplied a (more recent) 2014 Stag's Leap Artemus. As usual, my friend broke out the ridel glasses just for these two wines.

What a great combo! Truly two different examples of the red wine spectrum. 

We started with the CNP. It was complex while being very delicate. The best way to describe it is that it was amazingly balanced in all flavor components, while at the same time the wine was very subtle (no one flavor overpowered the next. I picked up leather, mild vanilla, and black cherry tones. 

Then it was on to the Stag's Leap. Where the CNP was subtle, this wine was a solid brick thrown in my face. Powerful, bold, oaky, but having an amazing buttery/creamy bouquet. 

Once our "first bottle" ceremony was over, we moved on to my 2014 merlot. This held its own (sorry to brag) and went very well with the grilled porterhouse steaks we had for dinner. 

All over, a perfect evening! We had SUCH a great time. I recommend that all of you take up a "first bottle" pact! 

Sorry, no pictures of the food. I did take these though. A shot of the two stars of the evening and a shot of the ridel glasses that we sipped out of.


----------



## Boatboy24

My New Years resolution was no drinky-drinky on 'school nights' (there are exceptions if entertaining, meeting up with folks you don't see every day, etc). But today being a 'holiday' and the fact that I'm cooking up a nice steak dinner, I wasn't going to let it go without a nice wine. So a little of my 2014 Amador Zin.


----------



## ibglowin

Last night for Valentines dinner I decided to go with......

Bubbles! 

Paired very well with the Lobster Mac and Cheese. GRUET is a local NM Winery that specializes in of all things Champagne and they have been knocking it out of the park for years. This stuff is pretty widely available in the Southwest especially. A bargain at ~$14. I believe they are up over 6000 cases of this a year. Costco has it most of the time at least in these parts as well as Smith's (Kroger).


----------



## geek

LE14 Trio Blanca


----------



## ceeaton

Started with an Oktoberfest, now drinking a "continuously" hopped bitter, much more to my liking. Still a bit too smooth, could use a rough hop edge or two.


----------



## zalai

Happy Drink Wine Day to all of you !
Tonight I will do some quality control of my bulk aging wines .


----------



## geek

WE LE Sauvignon Blanc Rose [emoji108]


----------



## sour_grapes

I cracked a bottle of my 29 month-old WE LE Red Mountain Cab-Merlot. This is about the 5th bottle I've had, and I am not impressed. It is thin (remember, it was one of those LE's with no grape packs), but yet quite hot. Only tweaks were a bit of Tannin Rouge in primary; it came by its alcohol content (14.3%) honestly, that is, from the factory. Don't get me wrong, it is better than a sharp stick in the eye, but it is more like a Mezza Luna than a Red Mountain.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## 3274mike

A little gift from a friend


----------



## sour_grapes

3274mike said:


> A little gift from a friend



Ha! Are those the "maiden names" of @greginnd 's wines? Looking good after all those years!


----------



## Boatboy24

Did something we haven't done in a long time last night: Had dinner at Macaroni Grill. It was decent, though not great. We started with an order of calamari (which the kids ate most of) and my wife and I split a side salad. Had a nice Chateau St. Michelle Riesling with that. Then I had Chicken Marsala and chased it with La Crema Pinot.


----------



## ibglowin

Well I wouldn't call that a rave review! LOL

So interesting tidbit. Macaroni Grill was started back in 1988 in Leon Springs, TX just outside of San Antonio where I grew up by Phil Romano. In fact it used to be called "Romano's Macaroni Grill"

I went to the original concept restaurant almost every chance I could when we would go back to SA to visit my folks. It was that wonderful. Romano is an interesting guy. He is known as a restaurant concept guy that comes up with ideas, builds the concept, gets it going and then franchises it and sells out making millions and millions. Then most times the restaurants go out of business little by little or lose their flair and dwindle little by little. He also came up with the idea of Fuddruckers Gormet Hamburger chain as well. After he got it going you guessed it, he sold the business /franchise and cashed out making millions.

The original Macaroni Grill is still open in SA under the name of The Grill at Leon Springs.

They still have the original concept of you walk through the kitchen to get to your table. Its upscale more so now as the area surrounding it is full of many high end gated communities. Have not been back since it changed ownership. But I have been to Rudy's BBQ which also started right there in Leon Springs as well and the original BBQ Joint is still O&O by the same family but they have franchised out to over 30 locations throughout TX, NM, AZ, CO, OK. I can get my Rudy's fix as well as Rudy's rib rub to take home in ABQ! 

BBQ is still very good, and cooked over oak instead of mesquite wood.


Boatboy24 said:


> Did something we haven't done in a long time last night: Had dinner at Macaroni Grill. It was decent, though not great. We started with an order of calamari (which the kids ate most of) and my wife and I split a side salad. Had a nice Chateau St. Michelle Riesling with that. Then I had Chicken Marsala and chased it with La Crema Pinot.


----------



## Boatboy24

Our meal wasn't bad at all. But if I'm going to hit a big chain Italian restaurant, I'd prefer Carraba's.


----------



## ibglowin

Me as well! Another Italian chain started in TX. Damian and Johnny have been busy as with different restaurant concepts after they sold out to Outback Steakhouse (Blooming Brand's) years ago.

We had a Carraba's for a few years in ABQ but lost it back during the economic mortgage meltdown back in 2008. Still miss it but I do make a point to go to Carraba's in SA when I get back to TX.



Boatboy24 said:


> Our meal wasn't bad at all. But if I'm going to hit a big chain Italian restaurant, I'd prefer Carraba's.


----------



## 3274mike

sour_grapes said:


> Ha! Are those the "maiden names" of @greginnd 's wines? Looking good after all those years!



Yep his wife's aunt gave them to me


----------



## sour_grapes

3274mike said:


> Yep his wife's aunt gave them to me



Nice!

Looking at your avatar reminds me that I once spent a night (i.e., slept out) within about 100 yds of where that picture was taken.


----------



## GreginND

3274mike said:


> Yep his wife's aunt gave them to me



I hope you liked them. IMHO the chokecherry is past it's prime and on the decline. If any of the Michigan gang come out and visit this summer we'll send more home.


----------



## Boatboy24

Were at a friends for dinner last night. Had some Frascati, Sauvignon Blanc Rose (very well received), and then a very good 2011 Montepulciano d'Abruzzo.


----------



## Johnd

We're headed to Napa for a week, one of our favorite Mardi Gras escapes. We visited Grant Long's winery, Aonair, two years ago and fell in love with the people, the place, and of course, the wine. This is one of our favorites. We're starting off the week by drinking an awesome California wine each evening, leading up to our departure early Thursday. This is an incredibly giant wine, loaded with chewy dark fruit, firm tannins and perfectly integrated oak, the finish is measured in minutes. Yum!!!

Note the wax seal, inserted the corkscrew through the wax, pulled the cork halfway out, trimmed the wax below the lip, pulled the cork, no sweat.


----------



## ibglowin

Have fun on the vaycay! Look out for sink holes, collapsing dams, and bridges.....Think about heading way up the 5 next time where the wine is even better but cost 75% less!


----------



## Boatboy24

Have a great trip! Stop by the Glory Hole for something unique - if they'll let you anywhere near it.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxOOnKL265I[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin

My wife would never let me near ANY Glory Hole!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Have fun on the vaycay! Look out for sink holes, collapsing dams, and bridges.....Think about heading way up the 5 next time where the wine is even better but cost 75% less!



LOL! We're not going to be in the midst of all that mess, the valley is just fine. After this trip, we'll have scratched the Napa itch, big state and still lots of AVA's to explore. Next trip out west, we'll probably be further north, Oregon, Washington......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> My wife would never let me near ANY Glory Hole!



You are so going to the corner.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> You are so going to the corner.



Yes. Some things are better left unsaid. That's why, if I were Mike, I would not tell the wife.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sighhh, I miss the print version of The Onion:

I Think I'll Drive The Kids Up To The State Park To See This 'Glory Hole'


----------



## ceeaton

Having issues taking this picture, probably because I've had a few more beers than I expected to have tonight. Got my mash cooler out, added a newly kegged Irish Red and some ice water to surround it so I could sample a beer or two (pretty warm around these parts, needed the samples below 55*F). I think I've finally put my finger on why my batches earlier this year have some cloudiness that doesn't easily clear without added finings. This is one of the batches that I kept my sparge water temp in check (170*F or below). The batch was made on 2-11-17, so it's all of 11 days old, pretty good clarity without any added finings.

Best of all the wife liked it (I did make it with her in mind), but she couldn't indulge because Chemisty homework beckoned (latest chapter of my "love" life).


----------



## ibglowin

2012 Saldo (Spanish for balance). Won a silver with this guy last year. Still a fruit bomb with lots of power. Tannins are starting to soften but needs 30 mins to open and soften a bit. ~80% Zin, 10% Syrah, 10% PS. Lots of life left in this blend. Mikey likey!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 2012 Saldo (Spanish for balance). Won a silver with this guy last year. Still a fruit bomb with lots of power. Tannins are starting to soften but needs 30 mins to open and soften a bit. ~80% Zin, 10% Syrah, 10% PS. Lots of life left in this blend. Mikey likey!



Starting a little early this morning, eh?


----------



## ibglowin

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin

This is going down as a top 10 wine and its only February! 2012 Kevin White La Fraternité. Very small winery out of Woodinville, WA. Kevin is a "Microsofty" that has not quit his day job yet. Grenache, Mourvèdre and Syrah. Just an amazing and different bottle of wine. Polished, juicy, with a lively balance to the violet-accented red berry flavors, that linger easily on the finish. Good to the last drop!


----------



## FTC Wines

Mike, we are headed out on a 9K RV road trip this summer, starting in Fl, just started planning the Calif wine country part of the trip. So I assume highway 5 is I -5, heading north of Grant Long Winery. We are doing a few days in Napa & Sonoma area, then headed to Oregon & Washington State. Could you give us a hint of the area you are talking about, " better wines for 75% less". Thanks. Roy


----------



## ibglowin

Will be happy to give you some assistance! In Oregon you will want to visit/stay/play in around McMinnville, OR. Tons of wineries but they are mostly growing Chard, Pinot Noir and Pinot Gris and the like. OR Pinot Noir is very different than CA Pinot Noir. McMinnville also has a fantastic air museum which is home to the famed "Spruce Goose". Don't miss that. Heading up into WA State to Seattle quite a few of the wineries now have tasting rooms in Woodinville, WA which is a suburb of Seattle. Not all though and many many only have tasting rooms on the east side of the mountains in Walla Walla and the surrounding areas like Yakima Valley and the Tri-Cities. Visit: Washington Wine Country for maps and whats in each area. When it gets closer to your trip I can recommend wineries to visit. Visit: Woodinville Wine Country for more info for the Woodinville/Seattle wineries.


----------



## geek

How much is that bottle?


----------



## FTC Wines

Thanks Mike, will check those areas out. Looking forward to planning this leg of the trip. Roy


----------



## geek

FTC Wines said:


> Mike, we are headed out on a 9K RV road trip this summer, starting in Fl, just started planning the Calif wine country part of the trip. So I assume highway 5 is I -5, heading north of Grant Long Winery. We are doing a few days in Napa & Sonoma area, then headed to Oregon & Washington State. Could you give us a hint of the area you are talking about, " better wines for 75% less". Thanks. Roy



Hey Roy, good luck


----------



## ibglowin

https://www.kevinwhitewinery.com/Wines/Current-Releases



geek said:


> How much is that bottle?


----------



## geek

Gotta check to see if they have it at Costco land.


----------



## ibglowin

He's too small. He can sell out most of his releases in a few months at the winery, club members and local stores. You might find some Gorman wines at Costco. I have seen a few bottles in Costco both here in NM as well as TX so keep an eye out for anything from Gorman Winery (in the wooden bins).



geek said:


> Gotta check to see if they have it at Costco land.


----------



## Boatboy24

Decided to pop one of the 2015 blends. This one is 75% Syrah, 20% Cab and 5% Petite Sirah. A big glass of 'in your face'. Nice acidity, firm tannin, and dark fruit in the background. Really shouldn't be drinking it yet, but couldn't resist tonight. Its yummy, but trying to imagine what it'll be like in 2 years is making me wish the days away.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Really shouldn't be drinking it yet, but couldn't resist tonight. Its yummy, but trying to imagine what it'll be like in 2 years is making me wish the days away.


----------



## ceeaton

Took some samples of last Fall's wines tonight, started with the local Cab Franc and the Lanza Zinfandel. Nice wines, so went back at the Lanza Zin, but tipped the 3 gallon carboy. Boy, that was a treat. Had to look back at my notes and noticed the 3 gallon carboy got 8 Xoakers (Med+ French), whereas the 5 gallon carboy just got 60 g of American Med+ cubes. The Xoaker batch is showing a nice amount of Vanilla in the finish, already noticeable even though they have only been in there since November. If I had to enter one of the Zin's in a contest today, I'd go for the Xoaker batch at this point. We'll see what plays out down the line as they age.


----------



## geek

Racked the WE LE Vermentino and had a 1/2 bottle left.
Very young but has lots of potential, bone dry.


----------



## Bodenski

Tonight I opened up a bottle of the first wine I ever made (not that old, just from last October.) It was what I made when I had no idea what I was doing. It was an apple wine that had triple-berry fruit added to the glass jug. That fruit lasted not even 24 hours before blowing out! One of my first lessons learned.

Well I decided to try it this evening. It has improved a lot since I bottled it. I had thought I back-sweetened it too much initially, but it's blending together much better now. The apple taste is much more noticeable as well. Apparently with time most things will get better! At least that's what I'm telling myself. I also bottled my gallon of blackberry port, and that has a lot of aging to do. According to Jack Keller it's supposed to be ready in a year, but will improve for several years. This is the first one I've made that I'm thinking "yep, it really does need to wait that long." I also tasted a little bit of a berry mead that is finishing up in primary right now. That tastes like it will be ready to drink much faster than the port is.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Took some samples of last Fall's wines tonight,...and the Lanza Zinfandel. Nice wines, so went back at the Lanza Zin, but tipped the 3 gallon carboy. Boy, that was a treat.



It is good. I haven't even oaked mine yet, but its delicious.


----------



## jmac

A glass of new-wine from a hard cider I racked to secondary today. 9.85% ABV. Bidding farewell to the yeast tonight. Half of the batch will be jacked, the balance will bulk age and racked clear. Can't wait to side by side them during the holidays.


----------



## ibglowin

I quietly snuck in behind Craig and took a quick pic of his wines aging in the basement. Wow you must have to tip them a lot to get a sample these days! 









ceeaton said:


> Took some samples of last Fall's wines tonight, started with the local Cab Franc and the Lanza Zinfandel. Nice wines, so went back at the Lanza Zin, but tipped the 3 gallon carboy. Boy, that was a treat. Had to look back at my notes and noticed the 3 gallon carboy got 8 Xoakers (Med+ French), whereas the 5 gallon carboy just got 60 g of American Med+ cubes. The Xoaker batch is showing a nice amount of Vanilla in the finish, already noticeable even though they have only been in there since November. If I had to enter one of the Zin's in a contest today, I'd go for the Xoaker batch at this point. We'll see what plays out down the line as they age.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I quietly snuck in behind Craig and took a quick pic of his wines aging in the basement. Wow you must have to tip them a lot to get a sample these days!



Hey, I resemble that comment!

Almost made it a full two months without a single tipped carboy, so I'm getting better...

Edit: proof that I do still have some wine. The small carboy in the first image without the dust is the one I tipped last night.


----------



## FTC Wines

We are having a 2015 Sangria that we fermented. It's a little weak so added splash of sweet Vermouth & a splash of Brandy. WOW! It's good now. Roy


----------



## Doodlewine

*Stags leap Merlot*

Stags Leap Merlot. Only 8 months old but very enjoyable


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 juice bucket Chilean Viognier


----------



## sour_grapes

I opened the _last_ bottle of a batch of 2006 Seven Deadly Zins that I laid down 9 years ago. I had been reticent to open that last bottle, but I am glad I did -- it is well-nigh perfect, but I think it is indeed on the downslope. It is rich and jammy and meaty. Perfect for the grilled lamb I am preparing.


----------



## JohnT

I posted this in the "what's for dinner" thread, but decided to post this here as well. 

I can not stress just how good this wine was. Nowhere to go but straight down hill from this one!


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night I bottled my 2016 Zinfandel and Shiraz. I drank what wouldn't fill a 375lm bottle of both of them. The Shiraz was my first wine I ever made and added the sorbate not knowing any better. Needless to say, I can taste the sorbate in it.  I learned quickly. The Zinfandel that I started three months later, taste very good with no sorbate flavor. (as none was added)

I have noticed though. When I do use sorbate and back-sweeten the wine. The sweetness does kind of hide that sorbate flavor which I appreciate since it's pretty much a requirement. 

Either way, that Lodi Zinfandel is going to be very good. It's quite tasty already.


----------



## geek

My daughter moved some wine boxes around and there was 1 I had forgotten to label. Decided to open a bottle to guess...I think it's my Sangiovese blend from 2014.


----------



## FTC Wines

Varis , I'd name it " Scarlett Reserve" or perhaps " Scarlett's Suprise". Say Hi ! To the family. Roy & Dawn.


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night, my community wine tasting group went out for a Mardi Gras dinner. This Amarone was one of the wines we ordered. It was without question the star of all the wines we tried last night.

I will definitely be looking for more today!


----------



## geek

FTC Wines said:


> Varis , I'd name it " Scarlett Reserve" or perhaps " Scarlett's Suprise". Say Hi ! To the family. Roy & Dawn.



You know Roy, that sounds like a good idea...


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I have been cleaning out my cellar - and I opened up a 208 apple wine - 

It is delicious ! Homemade apples,synthetic cork and the top was waxed

Who would of thought a light fruit wine would last that long


----------



## ibglowin

David,

Am in San Antonio for a few days visiting family. Picked up a bottle today to go with dinner. Paid $19.99 at a local Sprouts. Not all that interesting right out of the gates, pretty tight and closed up but give it 30 min air and look out, this was a rock solid OR Pinot Noir at a very attractive price point. 5 Star QPR and a definite bulk buy!



dcbrown73 said:


> 2015 Elouan Pinot Noir
> 
> A dark rich crimson color. Scents of blueberry, licorice, and sea stones. Very lively cranberries, with a light peppery tobacco tar essence. Late flare of orange zest as it moves into the pungent finish to complete a terrific balance.
> 
> @ibglowin I remember you saying that a good Pinot Noir from Oregon start around $50. This one sits around $20-$22 and is very good. What you would expect from a member of the Wagner family. If you come across it, I highly recommend it.


----------



## sour_grapes

CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab.



Ah, memories...


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> David,
> 
> Am in San Antonio for a few days visiting family. Picked up a bottle today to go with dinner. Paid $19.99 at a local Sprouts. Not all that interesting right out of the gates, pretty tight and closed up but give it 30 min air and look out, this was a rock solid OR Pinot Noir at a very attractive price point. 5 Star QPR and a definite bulk buy!



I'm glad you approve!

I have only a small single temperature six bottle counter-top wine cooler. (it's all I have room for at the moment) I set it to 55F and put all bottles I intend to drink in the near future in there including reds. So, for reds. I generally open them and let them sit for 20-40 minutes to not just open up, but to warm up a little bit from 55F to closer to 65F where I prefer my reds.

I suppose in my notes. I should taste it immediately at opening and take early notes with it. (those I suppose at 55F they will come off a bit flat at opening anyhow) If they are still tight once they have warmed up. I will usually pull out the decanter.


----------



## ibglowin

Most OR Pinot's at this price point are just not all that interesting. Not much depth, lots of strawberry in the bouquet and if your lucky a half decent finish. This had depth, was very complex and a really nice finish. If you have a bottle open for 2 hours and are sipping on it because you don't want the (last) glass to be empty you know you have found a really nice bottle of wine. This had that in spades.


----------



## Boatboy24

As part of my final weekend before going dry. First time I've had this and I'm really, really enjoying it. $8.99 at Costco.


----------



## geek

Ehhh??? 

Gotta make a trip to Costco wonderland soon...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Ehhh???
> 
> Gotta make a trip to Costco wonderland soon...



To be honest, I just joined today. And I almost didn't. I've been 'touring' for a few years now, walking through and checking prices. Prices just aren't all that great, but one thing sold me: beef. Chicken, seafood, produce, milk, bottled water, etc are all cheaper at my local Giant. And if I go a few miles further, Wegmans out-prices Costco on just about everything, including wine (which Total Wine also does, but only 3 miles from home). This wine was a good deal though - $12.99 at Total Wine, so at $8.99 it is an absolute steal. 

Also got some CC Cabernet at $8. It is the 2015, so we'll see if it compares to the 'coveted' 2014. TW has the 2014 at the same price.


----------



## ibglowin

If I could find this this at my local Costco I would never make or attempt to make a Riesling ever again. Absolutely amazing for $7.50 a bottle. Year in and year out. Like liquid Pop Rocks in your mouth. Thank you Charles Smith.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> If I could find this this at my local Costco I would never make or attempt to make a Riesling ever again. Absolutely amazing for $7.50 a bottle. Year in and year out. Like liquid Pop Rocks in your mouth. Thank you Charles Smith.



I've seen, but haven't bought. Will change that soon.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

2008 Frontenac first pressing - very smooth ! 

Very great body, just wished I had more !


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab.





Boatboy24 said:


> Ah, memories...



I have 17 bottles left!! They are presently just over 3 years old. Mmmmmm


----------



## Johny99

Some wines are better for the memories. My wife's birthday trip to Italy. A cliff side terrace over the sea, a bottle, toast, sardines and olive oil. Two years later and it is a very nice complex wine, crisp with layers of cream and spice, but it is the memories. Who knew toast and fresh sardines could taste so good.


----------



## ibglowin

Always a favorite. They change the blend each year and not just a little. Some years its a Syrah majority blend, the next it may be a Merlot majority. So from year to year you have a completely different wine. Wish they would just pick one and tweak it a bit from year to year!



Boatboy24 said:


> As part of my final weekend before going dry. First time I've had this and I'm really, really enjoying it. $8.99 at Costco.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> As part of my final weekend before going dry. First time I've had this and I'm really, really enjoying it. $8.99 at Costco.



WTH? Called Costco, this one is at $13.99 
Everything up here is typically more expensive, so no surprises but the difference in the price gap is surprising....


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> As part of my final weekend before going dry. First time I've had this and I'm really, really enjoying it. $8.99 at Costco.





ibglowin said:


> Always a favorite. They change the blend each year and not just a little. Some years its a Syrah majority blend, the next it may be a Merlot majority. So from year to year you have a completely different wine. Wish they would just pick one and tweak it a bit from year to year!



Yeah, the H3's have a permanent place in my cellar, both the single-varietals and the blend(s). I agree, Mike, it is funny how much the red blend changes, but I have "learned" to enjoy them all! 

One thing I have been known to do when hosting a party is to take a bottle of H3 (or similar) Cab, a bottle of Merlot, and glug them both into a pitcher at the same time. Generally comes out to be a nice blend.


----------



## ibglowin

@Boatboy24

Was that with an instant rebate of sorts?

Costco like other stores will have sales on stuff that is not flying off the shelves like they have to be. Costco is constantly adding different stuff all over the store so stuff has to MOVE fast. If it isn't selling like it should they can make it move with an instore instant rebate. If its moving like it needs to then they may not want to discount it. Since the MSRP of H3 is $15 it's still discounted but not as much as usual. I typically find that wine for $8.99 - $10.99. If its above that I will pass as I think I have enough wine in my cellar to last a few years.....



geek said:


> WTH? Called Costco, this one is at $13.99
> Everything up here is typically more expensive, so no surprises but the difference in the price gap is surprising....


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> @Boatboy24
> 
> Was that with an instant rebate of sorts?
> 
> Costco like other stores will have sales on stuff that is not flying off the shelves like they have to be. Costco is constantly adding different stuff all over the store so stuff has to MOVE fast. If it isn't selling like it should they can make it move with an instore instant rebate. If its moving like it needs to then they may not want to discount it. Since the MSRP of H3 is $15 it's still discounted but not as much as usual. I typically find that wine for $8.99 - $10.99. If its above that I will pass as I think I have enough wine in my cellar to last a few years.....



$8.99 was the price as marked. Which surprised me, as the H3 cab was $10.99. At $8.99, I kinda regret not buying a case.


----------



## geek

Go back..!! [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

I will probably make another Costco run this weekend here in SA (3 miles away!) to pick up something for dinner. They had some H3 Les Chaveux but didn't notice the price or year. Sometimes if its an older vintage they will put a huge discount on it to move it as well. They make so many cases of that stuff these days (like hundreds of thousands of cases of each one) 

I did snag a few bottles of the 2014 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Cabernet Sauvigon as well. Can't beat 91pts WS and a whopping $7.50 a bottle!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I did snag a few bottles of the 2014 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Cabernet Sauvigon as well. Can't beat 91pts WS and a whopping $7.50 a bottle!



I have 2 of those Merlot/Cab Sauv, bought them a while back when you mentioned how good it was, they're sitting in my cellar quietly..


----------



## geek

Do I need to say more? [emoji4]
Yummy [emoji39]


----------



## Bodenski

Tonight I stabilized and back-sweetened my semi-sec blueberry wine. I drank what wouldn't fit in the gallon jug. Since I used grape concentrate to back-sweeten, I essentially added whatever was left from the can into the leftover wine. It's more sweet than the actual wine is going to end up, but not bad. According to Jack Keller, I'm supposed to let it age for a year. That's been hard for me so far, although I'm building up my cellar which is making it easier to hold my stuff around a little longer. 

Oh, and I had a bottle of my apple cider, which was the first thing I ever brewed last fall. Looking at the bottle a lot of stuff settled out. It looks clear as anything in the bottle, but swirling it near the end brought up a lot of sediment. Since I have another 3 gallons in the carboy right now, it's a good reminder to wait until it's a bit more clear this time! (I've also got to figure out a little more on how to back sweeten the cider. Since I'm carbonating in the bottles, I need something non-fermentable. Lactose didn't quite do it for me in that first batch. Back to the drawing board.)


----------



## jburtner

Alto Moncayo - 2014 garnache

Jammy fruit cinnamon ghost of licorice

I like it!

Have been drinking Temparnillo and doing homework in preparation for some grapemasters must so picked this one up too. 

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Johnd

jburtner said:


> Alto Moncayo - 2014 garnache
> 
> Jammy fruit cinnamon ghost of licorice
> 
> I like it!
> 
> Have been drinking Temparnillo and doing homework in preparation for some grapemasters must so picked this one up too.
> 
> Cheers!
> -johann



If you do the Grapemasters stuff, lake a look at "The Spaniards" thread. Based on the numbers, (you'll be getting the same grapes, though the numbers can vary), a 50/50 preferment blend of the Tempranillo and Merlot would've probably resulted in a "no adjustments needed" must, as the two BRIX (1 highish, 1 lowish) and pH's (1 highish, 1 lowish), when combined were complimentary. I have a 6 gallon blend, combined after AF, that is really nice and has great numbers. Didn't do the Grenache, so I can't help you there. Nothing wrong with the others at all, they're great, just a thought as you go forward.


----------



## zalai

Disappointing for $40 ( Canadian ) . I googled it and it is rated 88 points .


----------



## Johnd

zalai said:


> Disappointing for $40 ( Canadian ) . I googled it and it is rated 88 points .



Attached is a 90 review by WA. I wonder if you got a bad bottle, you drank it in its maturity range, looks to be a pretty nice wine...........


----------



## sour_grapes

I loves me some Brunello, although I know nothing of that vintner. 2009 was not regarded as a particularly good year. (2010 is supposed to be much better.)


----------



## dcbrown73

Opened my last bottle of 2013 L'Ecole #41 Chenin Blanc. Oh how I shall miss ye. A fantastic Chenin Blanc.

I must look to see if I can locate some more.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like Varis is the only one getting to pay full retail! LOL





Boatboy24 said:


> $8.99 was the price as marked. Which surprised me, as the H3 cab was $10.99. At $8.99, I kinda regret not buying a case.


----------



## dcbrown73

I went into Costco's wine area here and they didn't have much in the way of Washington wines. They had the H3 Cab and that was about it.


----------



## ibglowin

Doubt you will find any of the 13' still lying aroud but plenty of the 15' is out and about.




dcbrown73 said:


> Opened my last bottle of 2013 L'Ecole #41 Chenin Blanc. Oh how I shall miss ye. A fantastic Chenin Blanc.
> 
> I must look to see if I can locate some more.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, thats not unusual as like anywhere else the more cases available the higher chance you'll see them lying around. Costco is a treasure hunt. You have to keep coming back every week or two to see whats new in those bins. Unlike SAMS that have the same 30 wines in the same 30 wooden bins, year after year, after year........ Which is the big reason I dumped them. 

I found the #3 Wine of WS list of Top 100 wines in my local store in ABQ. Not necessarily a mecca to my knowledge of WA/OR wine lovers but there it was at $20 off retail. 

You may want to try Wine Searcher as they seem to have a lot of places in NY and surrounding states that have hard to find WA State wines.


----------



## geek

My closest Costco where my wife works will FINALLY have the liquor store open this Friday.
The warehouse manager asked my wife that she wants me to go Friday so she can show me and have a "personal" walk around. [emoji4]

I'm definitely going and checking for any H3.
Someone gave me a hint of a Remy Martin they will have for over $2,500 [emoji15]


----------



## geek

Decided to open a bottle of this baby.
I need to check my notes when I get back to my office tomorrow but I think this wine is about 3 years old, and it is a very good sipping wine [emoji39]


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> Doubt you will find any of the 13' still lying aroud but plenty of the 15' is out and about.



I will have to give it a try. Have you tried the 15'? Is it anywhere near as nice as the 13'? This was the wine that introduced me to how much I really like Chenin Blanc.


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Decided to open a bottle of this baby.
> I need to check my notes when I get back to my office tomorrow but I think this wine is about 3 years old, and it is a very good sipping wine [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 34558



When you check your notes. I would be interesting to hear what/how you introduced the chocolate to it.


----------



## ibglowin

Tried it at the winery the last time were toured Walla Walla back in 2012 IIRC. I don't buy too many whites as I make mine for the most part from kits, and kits come pretty darn close with some tweaking at least for me. 

Pretty good reviews from the winery page plus not a bad price for club members and even non club members.

I buy the L"Ecole Ferguson (Bordeaux blend) each year and pay full retail from the winery as I am not a club member of this one. It was named best bordeaux blend a few years back in 2014 at the Decanter World Wine Awards run by Steven Spurrier (Judgement in Paris, Bottle Shock fame).



dcbrown73 said:


> I will have to give it a try. Have you tried the 15'? Is it anywhere near as nice as the 13'? This was the wine that introduced me to how much I really like Chenin Blanc.


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> When you check your notes. I would be interesting to hear what/how you introduced the chocolate to it.



This is one of those WE port style wines, the chocolate flavor is in the f-pack, a thick syrup if I remember correctly.


----------



## geek

Anyone has tried this?


----------



## ibglowin

I have, not bad for the $$


----------



## geek

Is it sweet as a non-Tawny port?


----------



## geek

They just opened the liquor store at my local Costco, finally!! [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, its just not very old (for a commercial port), not barrel aged. Could be a mix of red and white ports with caramel added as a coloring agent.


----------



## ibglowin

Is it an "innie" or an "outie"! 



geek said:


> They just opened the liquor store at my local Costco, finally!! [emoji4]


----------



## dcbrown73

Joel Gott Chardonnay. It's pretty good. So is the Zinfandel. The cab is already known to be pretty good.


----------



## michael-s

Rhubarb/strawberry............ the rhubarb grown in my back yard. 1 1/2 years old and tastes very good.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## ibglowin

Got Horsepower?

Not in tonight's glass or any glass for like 5-7 years more than likely. Life is too short to drink bad wine right? Best of the best from WA State. Christophe Baron's (Cayuse) newest endeavor. On the list since inception 4 years ago. Most bottles sell at auction for 2X list usually but these are to drink someday. Syrah and Grenache from the Rocks District in WA State and OR. Perfection in a bottle.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Is it an "innie" or an "outie"!



Unlike the Brookfield warehouse, this one may be called an "innie"...

What they did is that the moved the photo center to a different spot and put the liquor place in place, it is inside" but you can't get to the main warehouse without the need to exit out but then the next door is right there adjacent.

I saw this RM for a whopping ~$2,500 plus tax


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Got Horsepower?
> 
> Not in tonight's glass or any glass for like 5-7 years more than likely. Life is too short to drink bad wine right? Best of the best from WA State. Christophe Baron's (Cayuse) newest endeavor. On the list since inception 4 years ago. Most bottles sell at auction for 2X list usually but these are to drink someday. Syrah and Grenache from the Rocks District in WA State and OR. Perfection in a bottle.



That set looks awesome..


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like a combination innie/outie of sorts. Weird!

State liquor laws are all crazy in so many ways. From the People's Republic of PA and their State run and controlled Monopoly of all booze to NM where all forms of alcohol can be sold in all grocery stores and even a gas station for that matter to CO where only ONE store per state can sell alcohol in the store. All the rest have a mom and pop shop located outside the store next door......



geek said:


> Unlike the Brookfield warehouse, this one may be called an "innie"...
> 
> What they did is that the moved the photo center to a different spot and put the liquor place in place, it is inside" but you can't get to the main warehouse without the need to exit out but then the next door is right there adjacent.
> 
> I saw this RM for a whopping ~$2,500 plus tax


----------



## Johny99

Lucky enough to meet friends today in Styria, Austria for a visit to a Buschenschank - estate winery with traditional local food. Really nice Weisburgander, great food and views! Warm, 8C until the sun set, then it dropped to 1C mighty quick. They have just finished pruning. Last year they had a late frost right at bloom that reduced the harvest to 10% of normal. I flew over yesterday, factory test on Monday and home Tuesday.


----------



## geek

Very nice John.


----------



## Bodenski

Tonight I had some of my JOAM, which I pitched a little more than 4 months ago. At bottling I was worried that it was too "pithy". Tasting it today that has improved considerably. It's actually downright tasty! I think I need to leave it alone a few more months before having my next bottle. Although it is fun seeing how what I've made improves over time. I just need to make enough so that some of it can age apparently 

(First bottle I had was 6 weeks ago. I was worried then that I'd have to waste the batch. That would have been a mistake. I've read that some people won't drink JOAM until it's aged for a year. I have no idea how to make something that goes that long with being tasted yet.)

Cheers!


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Unlike the Brookfield warehouse, this one may be called an "innie"...
> 
> What they did is that the moved the photo center to a different spot and put the liquor place in place, it is inside" but you can't get to the main warehouse without the need to exit out but then the next door is right there adjacent.
> 
> I saw this RM for a whopping ~$2,500 plus tax



Brookfield is the one I go to at times. Though, I hate that i84/route 7 merge!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight is a 3.5-year-old Cellar Craft Sterling Merlot. My first kit ever! Not all that good, but drinkable.


----------



## geek

Very good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight is my last bottle of a _sur-lie_ aged Luna Bianca. Man, that is good. Almost makes me feel like a winemaker!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight is my last bottle of a _sur-lie_ aged Luna Bianca. Man, that is good. Almost makes me feel like a winemaker!



Are you making another?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Are you making another?



Not in the immediate future. Instead, I have a WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris and a Cali Viognier (from a juice bucket) aging at the moment, intending to quaff them this summer. Probably will start another white, quite possibly another Luna Bianca, this summer for consumption summer 2018.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> ...and a Cali Viognier (from a juice bucket) aging at the moment, intending to quaff them this summer.



Hoping to do the same with my Cali juice bucket Viognier. So far, its excellent.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight is my last bottle of a _sur-lie_ aged Luna Bianca. Man, that is good. Almost makes me feel like a winemaker!



I had made 2 of this kit and still have about 15 bottles left. I need to open another to see how it is after many months of aging.


----------



## jburtner

Johnd said:


> If you do the Grapemasters stuff, lake a look at "The Spaniards" thread. Based on the numbers, (you'll be getting the same grapes, though the numbers can vary), a 50/50 preferment blend of the Tempranillo and Merlot would've probably resulted in a "no adjustments needed" must, as the two BRIX (1 highish, 1 lowish) and pH's (1 highish, 1 lowish), when combined were complimentary. I have a 6 gallon blend, combined after AF, that is really nice and has great numbers. Didn't do the Grenache, so I can't help you there. Nothing wrong with the others at all, they're great, just a thought as you go forward.



@johnd

Thanks John! I have read through your spaniards thread a couple times and am planning to do Tempranillo, Syrah, Carignan for some straight up varietals and blending options... Did you get about six carboys with the nine buckets?

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Johnd

jburtner said:


> @johnd
> 
> Thanks John! I have read through your spaniards thread a couple times and am planning to do Tempranillo, Syrah, Carignan for some straight up varietals and blending options... Did you get about six carboys with the nine buckets?
> 
> Cheers!
> -johann



Johann,

Started with 9 pails of must, roughly 45 gallons. Right now I have 31.5 gallons of clear wine, right at 70% yield. I always use 67% as my estimate of finished wine to calculate acid adjustments and nutrient additions in must. Thus far, I've not seen much deviation, so I feel like it's a good estimate.


----------



## heatherd

My own Murray Darling AU Gewurztraminer Verdelho Muscat. I had a bottling party a few weeks ago to bottle this batch, and we made a game-time decision not to add the f-pack. I'm sure we missed some sweetness, but that huge f-pack seemed likely to overwhelm what was already very good.


----------



## jburtner

This Red Schooner again tonight. I had a late lunch with lots of meats so this is dinner 

@johnd - gotcha w/67% and thank you!

Cheers!
-johann


----------



## Johnd

Mrs. JohnD and I just finished up some meatballs and spaghetti on TV trays in front of the tube. Washed down with a 2014 Turley cab.........pretty solid evening.


----------



## sour_grapes

A little Cline Viognier. That seemed to me to be the best _wine_ pairing I had in the house with corned beast.  (Not a big fan of beer and corned beef. I think a Gewurz would be nice, but had none in....)


----------



## ibglowin

2011 Proper Wines Syrah Stone's Throw, WWV. 5 Star QPR. Rocks district Syrah. Olive tapenade, violets, a hint of oak and nice acid. Starting to peak for sure. Down to my last bottle from this year. If you look close you can see dinner in the side ground LOL Off tomorrow. Let the weekend and March Madness begin!


----------



## ibglowin

I bottled mine a few months ago it was in the carboy I think for like 6 months. I added 1/2 F-pack up front and the rest post ferment with the sorbate. Had my first bottle last week. Very nice wine and needless to say drinking very well!



heatherd said:


> My own Murray Darling AU Gewurztraminer Verdelho Muscat. I had a bottling party a few weeks ago to bottle this batch, and we made a game-time decision not to add the f-pack. I'm sure we missed some sweetness, but that huge f-pack seemed likely to overwhelm what was already very good.


----------



## Tnuscan

I'll call it a bottle of my "Forgotten Experiment 2016 Merlot."

Description: Nose, gentle aromas of plum, dark berry, Merlot-ish.
Palate/tongue: First taste, the soft, silky flavor of most nice merlots. Tasted just like a Merlot. Now it gets weird. 
Second taste: A soft licorice-like, candied cherry, blueberry, plumy taste. Just like many of the $13 to $15 dollar Red Zinfandels I like from Lodi. Sooooo goooooood!!!

Explanation: I had been racking carboys off of the sediment for many months, and many kits. During this rack-over session I was going from 5 gallon to 3 gallon carboys, a gallon glass jug/carboy, and a 1/2 gallon.

While I do this, I keep a wine glass handy,  , and pull a glass out in- between vessels.  After somehow catching a slight buzz, and finishing this session, I grabbed the half gallon of Merlot (kit) and brought it up to the kitchen for the experiment.

I took about 10 frozen blackberries, about the same with the blueberries and a frozen plum. Tossed these in the skillet and sauted them as joeswine does. I pressed the juice with a spoon into a cup, ate the warm berries. Don't forget I had a nice buzz going, wife might call it a little tipsy.

I then took the airlock off poured a small amount in another cup, then poured in the small amount of juice, then back in with the wine, shaken like crazy and airlocked. I had forgotten, that in early 2016, I started leaving everything out of the stabilization process, except k-meta. Even so, it never re-started fermentation.

After a couple months or so, I decided to bottle and taste. YUK! Bitter and astringent, and I noticed a thick subtsance starting to trail into the bottle. Corked the first bottle and thought I would pour the next into a bottle and let the slury settle out. Couldn't find my tiny bungs for bottles so I plugged it with a temporary plastic type cork/cap.

Awaking the next day in a whole new world, I had forgotten about this fun little experiment. Labeled ARF = Alcohol Related Forgetfulness. So if any one hears me say, ARF, I'm not trying to bark, I'm just Loudly proclaiming my disorder.

Anyway last nites drink was last nights "Forgotten Experiment" / discovery. Finding the bottle, and not having a clue (???), I poured half of it into a 375ml and noticed that little trail of sediment, so I filtered the rest into another 375ml.

Drank the first 375ml and discovered a beautiful and well enjoyed wine.

I don't know if any of you remember the smell/taste issue that I have with, only, kit wines (???) but with this experiment it was completly gone. Not even a trace of it. It smelled beautiful and tasted wonderful, 14 hours later, and I still can't get it out of my mind.

So, I'm trying it again to see if I can replicate the outcome, if so I'll repost.

Oh yeah, that first bottle I corked on the start, a good while back. I remember now, why i was never able to figure out why it tasted a little off when I consumed it. ARF.

Cheers!!!


----------



## geek

Did someone mention this wine? [emoji4]


----------



## heatherd

@ibglowin I agree this blend is a great wine. If you know, what SG and ABV did yours hit with the prefermentation addition of the fpack?

@geek How did you handle the fpack for yours?


----------



## geek

heatherd said:


> @ibglowin I agree this blend is a great wine. If you know, what SG and ABV did yours hit with the prefermentation addition of the fpack?
> 
> @geek How did you handle the fpack for yours?



I made 2 of this kit.

The 1st kit I added the entire f-pack at the end to back sweeten.
The 2nd kit, I added 1/2 up-front and the rest at the end to back sweeten.


----------



## geek

Notes from the 2nd kit:

July 13, 2016	1.096	Pitched QA23 yeast instead of the EC-1118. PH ~3.51, added ½ f-pack up-front.
Also added ½ oz. of Elderberries flowers for aroma.

July 17 0.994	Racked to 6gal plastic carboy, will stabilize in a few days 

July 22 0.994	Racked, stabilized and added remainder of f-pack. SG 1.000 PH=3.29

Aug 3 racked into 5gal carboy and 2 extra bottles, pH=3.31


----------



## geek

Notes from 1st kit:

Mar 30, 2016	1.092	Pitched QA23 yeast instead of the EC-1118. Around 6:00pm. PH ~3.54

Apr 2 1.030	stirred well, nice fermentation. PH=2.95	

Apr 3 1.014	PH=3.00, must temp 67F. Stirred well.

Apr 3 1.006	around 8pm

Apr 4 0.995	around 8pm, racked into plastic carboy, will stabilize and f-pack in a few days

Apr 8 0.994	racked into bucket, PH=3.14
Stabilized and added f-pack. SG ~1.003 and PH=3.27. Racked into 6gal plastic carboy


----------



## heatherd

@geek Thanks for the details! It will be interesting for you to be able to taste both over time and see how they develop, and which you like better. 

Tasting mine now, I wish I'd bought two and made one sweet and one dry.

Heather


----------



## geek

heatherd said:


> @geek Thanks for the details! It will be interesting for you to be able to taste both over time and see how they develop, and which you like better.
> 
> Tasting mine now, I wish I'd bought two and made one sweet and one dry.
> 
> Heather



The only problem is that I didn't mark the labels to know which one is which one, and some boxes got moved in my basement. But if I were to open a bottle of each I should be able to notice. I think all the bottles got unboxed and mixed into a rack..


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> The only problem is that I didn't mark the labels to know which one is which one, and some boxes got moved in my basement. But if I were to open a bottle of each I should be able to notice. I think all the bottles got unboxed and mixed into a rack..



Well, you can be surprised each time!


----------



## sour_grapes

Went to the neighbors for dinner, and had a nice Marlborough Sauv Blanc. Now, I am sipping a bottle of Apothic dark, which my DW brought home. Smooth, dark fruits, I cannot taste any residual sugar (although there could be a smidge). After a bit, the finish includes toasted oak, coffee, toffee, caramel, and other toasted niceties.


----------



## sour_grapes

We had leftover lamb from our big dinner the other day, so I opened a bottle of Pasqua 2014 Valpolicella Ripasso. It was a bargain from Trader Joe's; it is okay, but not great.


----------



## Sweetiepie

I had read on here that someone really enjoyed North Dakota Chocolate Rhubarb wine and so I started a search for it. I love trying products from our own state because we often grow a lot of base products but do not get to finish them due to lack of people/resources. In town, I did find a small section of just ND wine. I could not find a bottle of ND chocolate rhubarb wine but did find ND chocolate raspberry wine and that was really good. But now I really wonder what a rhubarb wine is like.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sweetiepie said:


> I had read on here that someone really enjoyed North Dakota Chocolate Rhubarb wine and so I started a search for it. I love trying products from our own state because we often grow a lot of base products but do not get to finish them due to lack of people/resources. In town, I did find a small section of just ND wine.  I could not find a bottle of ND chocolate rhubarb wine but did find ND chocolate raspberry wine and that was really good. But now I really wonder what a rhubarb wine is like.



Contact @GreginND . I think he makes one. Regular rhubarb, that is.


----------



## Sweetiepie

Boatboy24 said:


> Contact @GreginND . I think he makes one. Regular rhubarb, that is.



Ok, According to his website he just has plum right now but I think he is getting ready to release some new ones. I don't get to Fargo often but my son got married and became a traitorous Minnesotan so I hope to wander that way more often and will most certainly check it out. Thank you!


----------



## dcbrown73

Tonight is my last bottle of 2009 Le Ragnaie Brunello di Montalcino.

Didn't take a picture, but this is the label.


----------



## GreginND

Sweetiepie said:


> Ok, According to his website he just has plum right now but I think he is getting ready to release some new ones. I don't get to Fargo often but my son got married and became a traitorous Minnesotan so I hope to wander that way more often and will most certainly check it out. Thank you!



We are working hard getting our new releases bottled and labeled. We plan to open the last weekend of April with 13 or so different wines. Let me know whenever you swing through and I'll be happy to show you around.

Greg


----------



## GreginND

Sweetiepie said:


> I had read on here that someone really enjoyed North Dakota Chocolate Rhubarb wine and so I started a search for it. I love trying products from our own state because we often grow a lot of base products but do not get to finish them due to lack of people/resources. In town, I did find a small section of just ND wine. I could not find a bottle of ND chocolate rhubarb wine but did find ND chocolate raspberry wine and that was really good. But now I really wonder what a rhubarb wine is like.



I haven't heard of anyone doing a chocolate rhubarb, but Dakota Sun Gardens in Carrington makes a delicious Chocolate Raspberry wine.

http://www.dakotasungardenswinery.com/our-wines.html


----------



## cgallamo

dcbrown73 said:


> Tonight is my last bottle of 2009 Le Ragnaie Brunello di Montalcino.
> ]



Are you going to get more? Have any 2010?


----------



## dcbrown73

cgallamo said:


> Are you going to get more? Have any 2010?



No, I actually bought the 2009 bottles from a liquidation special for $38 each and the reviews were pretty good. I hadn't tried it before that. So I grabbed the last three bottles they had. I was pretty happy with it.

The only thing is, for being a 2009. It came out a bit rough straight from the bottle, but after letting it breath for a bit. It was quite good.


----------



## Johny99

A big buttery Chard just the way my wife likes them! It has developed some lovely melon notes and a floral nose of all things over the last couple of years. The fruit on the palate is fading, still good, but tending to nice clean mineral it's. Nice with steamed cod and broccoli! Someday I should do so well. And, yes, it is an easy peel lable


----------



## sour_grapes

To go with dinner, which I intend to describe in its proper place, I opened a 2012 Vino Nobile do Montepulciano (Incanto). We went through that quickly enough to open the wine that my gracious guest brought with her, viz., a 2013 Bordeaux (Chateau La Graviere). Never heard of either of the specific labels, but they were tasty!


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting bottle tonight. 2014 Stanford Alumni Association Wine. Each year they have several wine that are basically fund raiser wines for the Alumni Association. This was an Xmas gift from a friend who is you guessed it a Stanford Alumni..... Only thing is....... The wine is actually a 2014 Waterford Winery Malbec from the Columbia Valley AVA in WA State! Guess they could find anything worthy up the road in Napa! LOL More than likely they couldn't find anyone to give them a decent price as these wines are usually 3 for ~$50 on the website. All in all a very nice wine. Not one for the ages but a very nice Malbec with nice smooth tannins and perfect oak. Go Cardinals!


----------



## Johny99

ibglowin said:


> Interesting bottle tonight. 2014 Stanford Alumni Association Wine. Each year they have several wine that are basically fund raiser wines for the Alumni Association. This was an Xmas gift from a friend who is you guessed it a Stanford Alumni..... Only thing is....... The wine is actually a 2014 Waterford Winery Malbec from the Columbia Valley AVA in WA State! Guess they could find anything worthy up the road in Napa! LOL More than likely they couldn't find anyone to give them a decent price as these wines are usually 3 for ~$50 on the website. All in all a very nice wine. Not one for the ages but a very nice Malbec with nice smooth tannins and perfect oak. Go Cardinals!



Actually the alumni wine club was managed by my brother-in-law in Walla Walla. He manages several, weirdly mostly CA schools. So, he sourced the wines


----------



## ibglowin

He helped pick a pretty good one then. We got another bottle this year from the same person for Xmas. IIRC it is a Pinot Noir that was actually from CA!



Johny99 said:


> Actually the alumni wine club was managed by my brother-in-law in Walla Walla. He manages several, weirdly mostly CA schools. So, he sourced the wines


----------



## geek

Last night I opened my last bottle of WE Eclipse Riesling.
For me, it is not a WOW Riesling wine, just ok. I bet the CC Riesling I just made recently would be much better.


----------



## Johny99

Nice evening on the deck, my lovely wife and a very inky, rich Washington Syrah. Owen Roe does know what they are doing.


----------



## CabSauv

*Today is going to be good!*

Last night we had a bottle of Educated Guess cab but I forgot to snap a picture before removing the label for my batch in progress. I'm turning into a bottle savage haha. Today we have a 2005 Altamura cab 14.2%, a 2002 Duckhorn merlot 14.5%, and a 2013 Cade cab 15.5%. We have Cabot extra sharp cheddar, smoked cheddar, prosciutto, and olives to go with them.


----------



## Johnd

CabSauv said:


> Last night we had a bottle of Educated Guess cab but I forgot to snap a picture before removing the label for my batch in progress. I'm turning into a bottle savage haha. Today we have a 2005 Altamura cab 14.2%, a 2002 Duckhorn merlot 14.5%, and a 2013 Cade cab 15.5%. We have Cabot extra sharp cheddar, smoked cheddar, prosciutto, and olives to go with them.



Mmmmm, that Cade is a stud, had it quite a few times, enjoy!!!


----------



## CabSauv

Add a William Hill Bench Blend 14.8% to the list. Robert Parker is missing out. This is a who's who of the best wines. Dad sure is enjoying his 60th birthday and so am I!


----------



## NorCal

Snuck some 2016 Syrah from the barrel and 2016 Grenache / Mourvèdre from the Spiedel. Grenache really benefited from some Syrah. Some Grenache helped tame down some of the oak in the Syrah. Good flavors, but still tasting young, which I guess should be expected. No off smells or tastes. The fruit was the best we we've ever gotten. 





Blending plan.


----------



## geek

Costco Sangria, and it is GOOD..!!

$6.99 for a 1L bottle.


----------



## sour_grapes

Went for a walk with two lovely ladies this afternoon, and we had my first bottle of a now 2-year-old WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot. It is a solid offering. It was a bit tart/sour upon opening, but that largely faded. Still not exactly commercial quality, but okay.

I am soon going to open my first bottle of a now 2-year-old CC Showcase Amarone. Bring it!


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, so we dug into the 2-yr-old CC Showcase Amarone. I am well pleased!

It is dark, I'd say inky. (It is funny: the Petit Verdot described above, which is normally a very dark grape variety, was very thin and light. This one is practically *black* by comparison.) The Amarone is full-bodied, fruity, dense, perhaps a bit hot. A bit of leather and tobacco, but not much. I had a commercial Valpolicella ripasso the other day, and this wine exceeds that one by a fair margin. The only tweaks were BM45 yeast and I added 8 grams FT Rouge tannin to primary.


----------



## ibglowin

Pairing for tonight's Bucatini all’ Amatriciana!

2010 Spring Valley Vineyard Uriah (right bank) Bordeaux blend. *94pts WS* and still going strong! Also popped a cork on a 2012 Baer Star (right bank) Bordeaux blend. *91pts WS* and this really seemed to stand out perhaps due to its youth. Both were excellent with dinner!


----------



## Johnd

Had a bottle of 2012 Bell Winery Clone 6 Cabernet Sauvignon last evening, WA 88+ rating in barrel. Couldn't find any other professional reviews, but the 88 seems accurate for my taste. This was a good wine, well made, medium + body, a little light for my taste, smooth nice tannins (on the higher side), medium finish, pretty good wine. Right in the middle of it's expected life cycle now, still have another bottle which we'll try next year.


----------



## CabSauv

CabSauv said:


> Last night we had a bottle of Educated Guess cab but I forgot to snap a picture before removing the label for my batch in progress. I'm turning into a bottle savage haha. Today we have a 2005 Altamura cab 14.2%, a 2002 Duckhorn merlot 14.5%, and a 2013 Cade cab 15.5%. We have Cabot extra sharp cheddar, smoked cheddar, prosciutto, and olives to go with them.



We had the cork crumble on the Duckhorn but we got it out with a pocket knife down the edge and luckily caught the sediment with the screen in the Aerator. The Altamura was my favorite, what a smooth dry cab with a plum finish. The legs on this wine made it look like we sprayed the inside of the glass with Rain-X. Probably in my top 3 wines I've ever had. The Cabot extra sharp cheddar paired perfectly with it. I see why Altamura's 2007 cab was #5 on Wine Spectator's wine rankings list in 2010 even though we had the 2005, Altamura is selective and does it right!


----------



## ibglowin

Update.

Popped one of these last night under the guise of the elusive "third bottle"...... LOL

Long evening to say the least. Very happy to report that this is definitely a 5 Star QPR wine. Nice tannins and really nice oak for a wine at this price point ($12-14) After about 15-20 mins it was even better. Definitely a bulk buy if you have the room and can find it. 



ibglowin said:


> Well since it is TBT why not show off a 50th (yes you read that right) Anniversary Edition wine from Chateau Ste. Michelle! Hard to believe they have been around since 1967. They were certainly a gateway wine for me back in the late 80's and early 90's. This label is an exact replica of their first wine produced 50 years ago and has the now famous map on the back label showing WA State at the same Latitude as Bordeaux, France. One to drink sometime soon and one to hold for posterity.


----------



## geek

CC Showcase Argentina Malbec I made like 3 years ago.
Finally coming along......


----------



## omgaye

Tonight i will not drink wine


----------



## geek

WE Island Mist Pinot Grigio Cranapple.


----------



## ibglowin

Since it was like 75 degrees F today it was time to break out some...... ROSE'!

2016 SODO Cellars Love Birds Rose' Wine. Great acid, loads of red fruits especially berries, lots of red berries! LOL

Paired very well with the NM Chicken Alfredo!


----------



## Elmer

Happy national beer day


----------



## Johny99

A small Lake Chelan winery. Judy and Don are a hoot and Judy knows how to make wine! Dusky, some dark fruit, but it is fading to minerality, nose of cedar wood, forest floor and blackberries. And yes, it is good with pizza


----------



## Merrywine

National Beer day. Homebrew Heffe


----------



## FTC Wines

Tonight we are having a Don Amado Cellars Chardonnay. Vinted by Geek, i.e. Varis. As the label says " Citrus scents & tropical flavors for a long crisp finish" Awesome! Thanks Varis. THis is a wine we traded over the Christmas Holidays. Wine Talk friends are the best! Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

FTC Wines said:


> Tonight we are having a Don Amado Cellars Chardonnay. Vinted by Geek, i.e. Varis. As the label says " Citrus scents & tropical flavors for a long crisp finish" Awesome! Thanks Varis. THis is a wine we traded over the Christmas Holidays. Wine Talk friends are the best! Roy



Gravity defying!!


----------



## geek

FTC Wines said:


> Tonight we are having a Don Amado Cellars Chardonnay. Vinted by Geek, i.e. Varis. As the label says " Citrus scents & tropical flavors for a long crisp finish" Awesome! Thanks Varis. THis is a wine we traded over the Christmas Holidays. Wine Talk friends are the best! Roy




Thanks Roy, glad you enjoyed it.

Did you take the picture with your flip phone again?? [emoji4][emoji4][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## FTC Wines

Varis, LMAO! I took the pic with my I Pad, not sure why it's so blurry. Did not do your label justice, sorry. Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

We tried Coopers Hawk last night. Got there about an hour before our reservation so I could do a tasting. We were presented with 3 tasting menus: 'Standard', 'Lux', and 'Sweet Red'. I liked that they had a separate tasting for the sweeter stuff. Ours started with Pinot Gris and off the bat, I was pleasantly surprised. Really nice and crisp, with wonderful citrus on the nose. Then onto Chardonnay. This was a really good all around Chard - a good balance of the buttery, fat, oaky style with a stainless steel aged, crisp style. And I really enjoyed that - a good all around white. Third was a Viognier. It was good, but frankly, the one about to be bottled in my basement is better. I'm used to Viognier smacking you in the face with floral and tropical notes on the nose. This one was more subdued - probably the most subdued of the three white wines I tasted. Then onto the Coopers Hawk Red. This is a blend of Cab, Syrah and Merlot. Overall decent, but very forgettable. After that, it was a Sangiovese/Merlot. I liked this - a good everyday red that I'd enjoy with or without food. Finally, it was the "Lux Meritage". I immediately looked at Jennifer and said "This is my kind of red.". Big fruit and tannins with a gripping acidity that just makes your mouth water. A little tight, but I think laying it down of a while or decanting prior to drinking would make this really nice. Then it was onto a sparkling raspberry. Wow! Put that glass anywhere near your face and the berry aroma just engulfs you. Not too sweet, but very bubbly - a little more than I prefer. Finally, 'Nightjar', which is their port-style wine: rich, with lots of fruit and cocoa. After that was all done, I noticed they have a Riesling and I asked to try a taste of that: another enjoyable, but forgettable wine. I asked about the source and was told its mostly CA with some OR and WA grapes as well. Then I noticed they have a Passion Fruit wine. With a Guava wine fermenting in the basement as we speak, I was really curious to try this one. It didn't disappoint. Just enough sweetness to bring the fruit out, but very well balanced. 

Overall, I enjoyed the wines and for 'restaurant prices', they are very reasonable. The Pinot Gris, for example, is $17.99. Even their "Lux" reds are only $35-$40/bottle. They have a wine club, of course, and they promote it without shoving it down your throat. For $35/month you get two bottles and two free tastings, as well as discounts, etc. I wouldn't go out of my way for it. But I told Jen if we had a Coopers Hawk close by, I'd probably join. 

When we got to our table, I had a glass of the Cabernet/Zinfandel. This was really jammy and pretty enjoyable - nice tannins and acid rounded it out. With the short ribs, I had a Petit Sirah - good, but pretty tame for what I've come to expect as a big, tannic beast. I have to admit though - at $8.75 for the cab/Zin and $7.75 for the PS I have absolutely zero complaints. Worth every penny. And like any good restaurant, they are more than happy to bring you a tasting sized pour of anything you want to try. 

I liked this place. One complaint though is that they have no Rose - White Zin is as close as you can get. Otherwise, they have a good variety of wines, including several fruit wines: rhubarb, blueberry, passion fruit, raspberry and cranberry, and several sparkling wines.


----------



## geek

FTC Wines said:


> Varis, LMAO! I took the pic with my I Pad, not sure why it's so blurry. Did not do your label justice, sorry. Roy



I think I know what happened....one bottle of wine, another one, then maybe some other sips here and there....and there you have it...


----------



## geek

My Chardonnay from grapes and many other wines today.

Will open the limoncello from Costco soon.


----------



## Boatboy24

NOW, lent is officially over for me. Beers tonight, as I'll be at the Caps game.


----------



## geek

Opened the limoncello I bought at Costco last night...and nobody liked it claiming it's too sweet. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ibglowin

Plenty of cocktail recipe's that call for limoncello!



geek said:


> Opened the limoncello I bought at Costco last night...and nobody liked it claiming it's too sweet. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ibglowin

Was at TW a few weeks ago and saw this so snagged a bomber. Local brewery in ABQ La Cumbre Project Dank (96 points on Beer Advocate). These guys have several world class IPA's including their "Elevated IPA" that is a year around beer. 4 pack of 16oz cans sells for under $10 which is a bargain in the craft beer aisle these days for sure. This over delivered on all counts!


----------



## bakervinyard

" Opened the limoncello I bought at Costco last night...and nobody liked it claiming it's too sweet" 
@ Geek, If you send me the bottle of Lemoncello and a bottle of your wine I'll send you a Lemoncello cheesecake that I make. Bakervinyard


----------



## geek

Very good and refreshing.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Very good and refreshing.
> 
> View attachment 35353



And you say Limoncello was too sweet?


----------



## Johny99

Well, I ordered a Northern Rhone Viognier for my wife as she loves Viognier and I can't figure it out. Tasted against mine and my three way blend of Viognier, Chardonnay, gewürztraminer. Well my Viognier was swill compared to the Rhone but the tree way blend held its own. My darling wife made a great baked cod that both went well with. The Rhone had an incredible nose of violets and orange blossoms. The taste was full mouthfeel and citrus. My 3 way had the creamy mouthfeel and green melon fruit. My Viognier, well it didn't go down the sink, yet. There is always next year. Now I know what she loves and to shoot for


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> David,
> 
> Am in San Antonio for a few days visiting family. Picked up a bottle today to go with dinner. Paid $19.99 at a local Sprouts. Not all that interesting right out of the gates, pretty tight and closed up but give it 30 min air and look out, this was a rock solid OR Pinot Noir at a very attractive price point. 5 Star QPR and a definite bulk buy!



Grabbed a bottle yesterday to bring to my sister's for Easter. I will open early and report back later.

(2015 Elouan Pinot Noir for those who didn't see the earlier posts)


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> And you say Limoncello was too sweet?




This Moscato is actually quite nice, like off dry and just right. [emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Grabbed a bottle yesterday to bring to my sister's for Easter. I will open early and report back later.
> 
> (2015 Elouan Pinot Noir for those who didn't see the earlier posts)



Opened this up and let it sit for about 40 minutes. First sip or two were a little tight, but after that, great. Even my red wine drinking, non Pinot liking sister said she really liked it. A Pinot I really enjoyed. 

Then we moved on to a 2010 Chateauneuf du Pape - very enjoyable as well. Finally, a Louis Martini Cab. A good day of wine drinking!


----------



## ibglowin

For yesterday's "Smoked Easter Meats" dinner I cracked the caps on a couple of wines. Tried out one of the Costco finds from a few weeks ago that was #60 on this years WS List of Top 100 Wines for 2016. The *2015 Roberto Anselmi Veneto White* wine. This wine was a blend of 80% Garganega which is one of the major white grape varieites grown in the Veneto region, 10% Chardonnay , 10% Sauv Blanc. Went wonderfully with both the smoked Turkey as well as the Pork Loin.

From WS Review:

*An expressive white, creamy and lightly juicy throughout, offering flavors of blood orange granita, fresh tarragon, yellow peach and mineral, set in a light-bodied frame. The finish is juicy. Garganega with Sauvignon Blanc and Chardonnay. Drink now through 2019. 41,660 cases made. —AN*








Also cracked the top on my first bottle of "*And Why AM I Mr. Pink?*" This was my personal favorite. A Rose' of Sangiovese that just exploded in your mouth with a wonderful acidity followed by strawberry, mixed melon aromas, a little spice and then following up with a flinty, mineral-driven finish. Best $10 bottle of wine ever! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

Normally a night off. But our neighbors who temporarily moved overseas last summer are home for a few days and we hosted a small crew from the neighborhood tonight. Just burgers and dogs, but one neighbor brought over a Kunde Sauvignon Blanc, which I was pleasantly surprised by. We also broke into some of my 2015 blends and I was very pleased. Tannins are strong, but the wines are already good. Totally OK w/ the tannins at this point. Some more time chilling out in the bottle and these are going to be super.


----------



## jburtner

This Telltale was very good. It's a chardonnay / pinot rosé. Had a couple bottles and that's is it. Need to find some more. 

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## sour_grapes

Out for a special anniversary dinner, and this is what we wound up with: Since we were having many different small plates, I had a glass of white wine, namely, a blend of Sauvignon Blanc and Pinot Gris from Casa Silva in Chile. But DW and I also split a bottle of 2014 Tamarack Cellars Firehouse Red. This is a red blend from Columbia Valley; they say they get fruit from all the well-known appellations there (Walla Walla, Horse Heaven Hills, Rattlesnake Hills...) It was listed as a "CSM" blend (Cab, Syrah, Merlot), which I think you will only find in WA. I started writing down the exact blend, but grew weary, because this is the full goldurn list:

• 29% Merlot
• 26% Cabernet Sauvignon
• 22% Syrah
• 11% Cabernet Franc
• 3% Sangiovese
• 2% Malbec
• 2% Petit Verdot
• 2% Grenache
• 2% Mourvèdre and 
• 1% Counoise. 

It was lovely, but color me skeptical on the importance of those last few varieties!


----------



## ibglowin

Consistent performer year after year. Very high QPR. If you liked that wine you should try one of their Cab's if you get the chance!



sour_grapes said:


> Out for a special anniversary dinner, and this is what we wound up with: Since we were having many different small plates, I had a glass of white wine, namely, a blend of Sauvignon Blanc and Pinot Gris from Casa Silva in Chile. But DW and I also split a bottle of 2014 Tamarack Cellars Firehouse Red. This is a red blend from Columbia Valley; they say they get fruit from all the well-known appellations there (Walla Walla, Horse Heaven Hills, Rattlesnake Hills...) It was listed as a "CSM" blend (Cab, Syrah, Merlot), which I think you will only find in WA. I started writing down the exact blend, but grew weary, because this is the full goldurn list:
> 
> • 29% Merlot
> • 26% Cabernet Sauvignon
> • 22% Syrah
> • 11% Cabernet Franc
> • 3% Sangiovese
> • 2% Malbec
> • 2% Petit Verdot
> • 2% Grenache
> • 2% Mourvèdre and
> • 1% Counoise.
> 
> It was lovely, but color me skeptical on the importance of those last few varieties!


----------



## dcbrown73

I had a 2013 Paul Hobbs Pinot Noir that was marked down $10 at the local shop. I was very pleased with it.


----------



## ibglowin

Latest in EXTREME Values from WS. Not just good values or great values, EXTREME VALUES! LOL

Lots of stuff from WA/OR as usual. 

View attachment 043017Values.pdf


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks for sharing, Mike. I have a bottle of the 14 Hands Kentucky Derby blend that a friend gave me last summer. Been saving it. If I'm not mistaken, I saw a bunch of it at Wegmans over the weekend.


----------



## geek

I made it like over 2 years ago, nose is not that bad for a kit Wine, finally tannins are getting softer, will decante for an hour to see if it changes.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 Soos Creek "Ciel du Cheval" Vineyard Red Blend. (Red Mountain, WA)

Big, bold and dry! Firm tannins that just grab hold of your mouth right from the start and carry it through to a long, dry finish. Gripping acidity, spice, dark fruit and pepper; all wrapped up in an earthy, almost leathery nose that you find on many big, Italian red wines. It is a bit young and needs to rest a while, but I'm really liking it. Have a few more bottles that I'll leave laying down for a while. 

Label says 60% Cab Sauv, 29% Merlot, and 11% Cab Franc.


----------



## ibglowin

4 yr old wine that is "young" and has "gripping tannins" got to be talking some Red Mountain fruit!!


----------



## Loghousewines

Just poured my first glass of my first batch.. Grand Cru, Cab Sauvignon
, like it!


----------



## Johny99

Started with a nice, fresh fruity and forgettable rose on the deck in the sun. Graduated to a 2006 Yakima valley Cab Sauv that just didn't work with a grilled rib-eye so I ended up with my Tempranillo-Sangiovese blend. Hey, a night of good food, lovely company and wine experimentation. What else could I ask for?

The Stehekin red is a blend designed by my hiking group on an overnight at the head of lake Chelan. OK so maybe memory and place is why I like it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoyed a blood orange wheat last night. Co-worker's husband brewed it. It was outstanding - especially considering its only his 6th or 7th batch.


----------



## mainshipfred

Sorry to say I'm out of wine. Hitting up a local winery to get a case of my favorite Norton. I have to wait until at least Thanksgiving to drink the first bottle of mine. 

Fred


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Sorry to say I'm out of wine. Hitting up a local winery to get a case of my favorite Norton. I have to wait until at least Thanksgiving to drink the first bottle of mine.
> 
> Fred


I think we've all been there and done that at some point in time. Just think how nice it will be when you can walk into your wine storage area and have to decide which wine you'll open! Here's to hoping that is sooner than later.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> I think we've all been there and done that at some point in time. Just think how nice it will be when you can walk into your wine storage area and have to decide which wine you'll open! Here's to hoping that is sooner than later.



So far I have a Malbec, Red Blend, Amarone and Pinot Noir aging. This fall I'm planning on my first attempt with grapes and going to do 20 gallons of Norton that I will blend differently and a smaller batch of either Tannat or Petit Manseng. In a year or so I should be good depending on how much I give away. Never had a Mead and may try that in the mean time.


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled a 2010 J. Bookwalter Foreshadow Cabernet Sauvignon (Magnum no less!) for last nights family get together. This is right in the sweet spot. 90pts WS. Great value. Got John to sign it as well on the backside!


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night was our monthly community wine tasting event for April. It was limited to Rosé and Riesling wines. We had probably 10 Rosé and 5 different Riesling. There were some decent and a couple of very good Rosé, but the Rieslings stole the show.

The wine I brought was my 2016 Columbia Valley Riesling. Out of the five Rieslings, most considered mine 2nd or 3rd in the Riesings. I felt it took 3rd in that running, but I'm pleased with that considering all the others were commercial offerings. (and quite good offerings at that, not a bad or *just* decent one in the bunch)


----------



## Rodnboro

Strawberry Skeeter Pee in a Solo cup while grilling chicken.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rodnboro said:


> Strawberry Skeeter Pee in a Solo cup while grilling chicken.
> View attachment 35602




And all is right in the world...


----------



## Johny99

Cracked a bottle of my 2013 Cab Sauv. When I bottled it a year ago, it was mean with rough tannins. Now, velvety soft with layers starting with smoked bacon to black fruits and spice. Guess I'll keep it::


----------



## geek

Anyone tried this, any good?




Or this:


----------



## heatherd

Having a few glasses of 19 Crimes The Banished Dark Red. It is tasty. I also bought a bottle of their Cabernet Sauvignon, but have not opened that yet.


----------



## Enologo

geek said:


> Anyone tried this, any good?
> 
> View attachment 35611
> 
> I was given a bottle of this as a present from the kids. It was ok but I didn't think it was worth the price but then again I'm cheap. Err frugal.
> Or this:
> 
> View attachment 35612


Never tried this.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not a school night for me, as I'm off tomorrow and Friday to catch up on yard chores. Cracked open a 2015 Viognier from Horton Vineyards here in VA. I decided to pull a sample of my 2016 CA Viognier to compare. All in all, they are both equally as good, but definitely different. Mine is more complex, with a richer, fuller mouthfeel and more prominent tropical notes. The Horton has a crisp acidity and minerality that I feel mine is lacking. Was thinking of adding some Tartaric to mine and tonight's comparison is driving me further toward that (need to run some more pH tests just to validate my taste test). Overall, I think mine stands up very, very well to the commercial version and with a little acid may be head and shoulders above it.


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck!

91pts WS. Paired really well with left over smoked NY Strip Roast!


----------



## ibglowin

My 13' Super Tuscan from fresh grapes! 50% Sangio, 25% Cab Sauv, 25% Merlot. Still needs 30 mins of air to soften and really open up. 

Paired perfectly with the deep dish pizza!


----------



## geek

Wow, this is a nice Sauvignon Blanc...!!
Intense passion fruit both in the aroma and your palate, long finish..

It was given to the wife, from Costco around $8.99

Like it.

EDIT: name corrected....lol


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Wow, this is a nice Chardonnay...!!
> Intense passion fruit both in the aroma and your palate, long finish..
> 
> It was given to the wife, from Costco around $8.99
> 
> Like it.
> 
> View attachment 35744



Yeah, for a Sauvignon Blanc, that sure sounds like a nice Chardonnay!


----------



## geek

Sorry, I meant Sauvignon Blanc...I was drinking a Chardonnay of mine before that one and maybe am drinking too much by now... [emoji12]


----------



## Johny99

Tonight we are tasting the 2014 reds and testing blends. Always starts out very serious and ends with use acting silly go figure. On the bench is merlot, Syrah, Cab Sauv and Cab franc blend, petit sirah and petit Verdot


----------



## geek

This pretty much sums it up in regards to that Sauv Blanc I posted above:

http://www.cupcakevineyards.com/product/wine/sauvignon-blanc

And it seems to have some residual sugar based on these notes:
http://www.cupcakevineyards.com/uploads/13/12/cup_tn_750_sabl_15.pdf

It is a win win, would highly recommend to anyone and for the Costco price..!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

I snagged a bottle of Concannon 2014 Cab Sauv. (Paso Robles) for $9. . However, I will probably be serving whatever our esteemed guest brings. I'll keep the Concannon in reserve.


----------



## ibglowin

Reaching back into the Cellar tonight. 2009 Longshadows "Chester Kidder". ~50% Cab Sauv, 25% Syrah, 15% PV, 10% Cab Franc. 90pts WS and smoking good with a short amount of air.


----------



## ceeaton

Was thinking what I was going to send to @Kraffty for being nice enough to send me one of his extra "window stickers". Opened up a 2015 Dornfelder, made from some local grapes to see if it was worth sending. Nice and dry, big fruit since I don't have too much oak in this half of the batch (other half still needs bottled, but I'm lazy of late). Great thing about these warmer temperatures is that I took a glass full up to the grilling area where I had set up a electric skillet to fry some chicken cutlets up (for Chicken Parm, how I love thee, for tomorrow's dinner). Amazing how much more expressive this red wine is when it is at a warmer temperature (basement is still around 64*F). So many more flavor notes coming out. I've noticed a good Pale ale is somewhat muted when it has it's heart frozen out (served in the high 30's vs. the low 50's). I think it passed the test, just needs some air for 20 minutes or so and it's good to go. Still very tannic in my opinion, so it should age pretty well for some time to come.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I snagged a bottle of Concannon 2014 Cab Sauv. (Paso Robles) for $9. . However, I will probably be serving whatever our esteemed guest brings. I'll keep the Concannon in reserve.



For the appetizer, which was a scallop, I served a Menage a Trois Gold Chardonnay.

Coincidentally, our guest brought a bottle of Menage a Trois Red Blend, which I served with dinner. Frankly, both were pretty danged nice.


----------



## dcbrown73

Saturday night I had 2013 Orin Swift's Mannequin Chardonnay. It was very good. Soft creaminess texture, yet still containing a crisp edgy citrus flavors.

Very enjoyable.


----------



## ibglowin

That it a lot of cases of Chardonnay............


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> That it a lot of cases of Chardonnay............



I'm thinking at least a few of those 12,600,000 bottles is going to reach my kidneys this summer.


----------



## ibglowin

Even on a totally (or almost totally automated) bottling line that must have taken weeks and weeks to bottle!








sour_grapes said:


> I'm thinking at least a few of those 12,600,000 bottles is going to reach my kidneys this summer.


----------



## mainshipfred

Around my area most wineries hire a bottling truck. It's a tractor trailer equiped with a full bottling line. I was fortunate enough to see it in operation. Don't know if you call this automatic or semi but the bottles were hand placed on a conveyor belt the wine was being filtered as it was being pumped to the bottling line. The wine was then poured, corked, foiled and labeled automatically. The finished bottles were then hand boxed and put on a pallet. They did 1200 cases that day but did several wines and I wasn't there to see the down time between wines. It was really neat to watch. So that many botttles must have taken a long time.


----------



## FTC Wines

We had "Dock Therapy" prior to a home made Clam Sauce over Linguine. The wine was a Don Amado Sangiovese blend Oct 2014. Absolutely awesome!!! Made by By "Geek" on this site, or Varis by friends. This wine was the best Sangiovese/blend Chianiti we have had. Ps I make & drink a lot of Chianti! Thanks Varis. Hope your stock is good, if so please bring more next Christmas! Thanks, Roy & Dawn


----------



## geek

Thanks Roy, glad you guys liked it.
Yes, I still have a few bottles of that blend. [emoji4]


----------



## geek

I'm not sure but this Wine has never been great for me, sort of mehhh [emoji22]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I'm not sure but this Wine has never been great for me, sort of mehhh [emoji22]
> 
> 
> View attachment 35858



I may need to try another one of mine - I felt the same way.


----------



## FTC Wines

Well that's how we felt about OUR Oct 2015 Cab from Pardo Grapes from Calif. that we had last night for the first time! It was Blahhhhhhhh!!!! So disappointing after all that work. So tonight's Sanginovese by Varis was an inspiration, we will try harder next fall. Our wine from grapes was Weak, Pale, No legs, Flat, Blahhhhh! It was 100% grapes too. Abv was 13.2. We added tannins but nothing else. Roy


----------



## ceeaton

FTC Wines said:


> Well that's how we felt about OUR Oct 2015 Cab from Pardo Grapes from Calif. that we had last night for the first time! It was Blahhhhhhhh!!!! So disappointing after all that work. So tonight's Sanginovese by Varis was an inspiration, we will try harder next fall. Our wine from grapes was Weak, Pale, No legs, Flat, Blahhhhh! It was 100% grapes too. Abv was 13.2. We added tannins but nothing else. Roy



Try adding a high end enzyme like Lallamand EX or EX-V, let it hang out for 12 hours or so before pitching your yeast (for more stable color). Also adding some Opti-red might help the mouthfeel a bit.

For mouthfeel:
http://www.scottlab.com/product-115.aspx

For color:
http://www.scottlab.com/product-160.aspx

No, I'm not a salesman for them, the stuff seems to work really well.


----------



## FTC Wines

Thanks Craig, we were thinking about doing that, at least along those lines this fall. Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

Carbed up some Cucumber Melon Sauvignon Blanc in the Sodastream and served w/ a slice of lime. Dang! I need to make another batch of this. What a great summer cocktail! This will cut nicely through the richness and spice of the barbacoa tacos in tonight's dinner.


----------



## geek

WE Island Mist kit?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> WE Island Mist kit?



Si! 

https://labelpeelers.com/wine-makin...s/island-mist-cucumber-melon-sauvignon-blanc/


----------



## sour_grapes

In honor of Cinco de Mayo (and the fact that I was thirsty!!), I am having a seasonal Mexican lager from one of our local craft brewers. It is called "El Wisco," which I _think_ may be a riff on Jalisco, as there is a large population from that area here:




> EL WISCO MEXICAN LAGER 4.1%
> ALC/VOL
> Beer Characteristics
> Last winter, we asked our brewers, “What’s more refreshing than a Mexican lager on a hot summer afternoon?” They said, “A Mexican lager on a hot summer morning.” Touché. With the mercury still hovering around freezing, we thought warm thoughts, and went to task creating a light-bodied cerveza clara.
> El Wisco pours bright gold with a rocky white head. Woody, herbal, and peppery aromas greet the nose from late Czech Saaz and Mt. Hood hop additions. The light body delivers mellow clover honey flavor before wrapping up with a crisp finish. ¡Salud!



Ahhh, hits the spot!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> In honor of Cinco de Mayo (and the fact that I was thirsty!!), I am having a seasonal Mexican lager from one of our local craft brewers. It is called "El Wisco," which I _think_ may be a riff on Jalisco, as there is a large population from that area here:
> 
> Ahhh, hits the spot!



I love brewing with Mt. Hood hops. Saaz ain't too bad either. That brew sounds delicious.


----------



## Boatboy24

2013 H3 Les Chevaux


----------



## ceeaton

2014 Chrysalis Vineyards Norton - @mainshipfred (Fred) gave it to me when we met up at Harford Vineyards today. I was excited enough to try it today (heard so much about this grape variety but had never tried a single varietal wine made with it)(also can be grown around these parts since it is zone 4 and I'm in zone 6b-7a). When I took a deep wiff, I was worried. Definitely American grape variety written all over the aroma. But the taste, a different story. It was unexpectedly good, also unexpectedly dark - rivals Dornfelder in opaque purpleness. Could use some more oak, I think it has a lot but the variety can even handle some more. I've had two glasses and want to save a glass or two for my wife, who tasted some dry wines today and liked them (my dry wine stash is in deep do do). Thank you again Fred for your gift, it is an excellent wine!


----------



## ibglowin

And now for something different........

Our local beer Co-op of which I am a life time member...... LOL

Produced their first Grapefruit IPA last week so I had to stop by and get a growler fill! BTW a 64oz growler is $10 for a member so $1.84 per 12oz beer not necessarily "cheap" but this stuff is da bomb! This was their first batch for this blend and it was truly spectacular. This could compete with Deschutes "Fresh Squeezed" IPA easily. Very nice balance of Grapefruit and Hops. Maybe I will go work there when I retire and learn the craft of beer making just for shits and giggles.... 


BTW the name Bath Tub Row has historical significance. During the Manhattan Project, the houses on "bathtub row" were the only houses that had bath tubs in them, so if you had been assigned to one you were truly someone special. Only scientist like Robert Oppenheimer, Hans Bethe, etc were assigned these houses. The rest of the lower class had communal showers like in any other army barracks during the war time. These houses all still exist and are just a portion of the downtown historical district in Los Alamos


----------



## sour_grapes

Interesting! I had never before heard about Bathtub Row. Cool.

Not only did he have an amazing career, Hans Bethe lived a good long time. He was born in 1906. He was active in research, producing important work, into his mid '90s. In the early 2000's, as he became somewhat less active, and there was sort of a parlor game among physicists. You would ask an unsuspecting colleague, "Hey, do you know when Hans Bethe died?" Usually, they would stammer and give some plausible guess, until you revealed that not only was he alive, but he was still publishing!


----------



## ibglowin

Paul, probably only you and me will find this interesting but I have been at LANL since 1986 and I was fortunate enough to attend scientific guest lectures from both Hans Bethe as well as Edward Teller. I was very young back then but I knew I was witnessing something very special!




sour_grapes said:


> Interesting! I had never before heard about Bathtub Row. Cool.


----------



## sour_grapes

My postdoc mentor had an interesting experience with Bethe. He went to Cornell to give a job-interview talk. He put up his first slide, whose title was about "_Blahblahblah_." After the introduction, but before he had a chance to speak, Bethe said "There is no such thing as _Blahblahblah_." Before my advisor could respond, Ken Wilson said "Yes there is!" So the two Nobel Laureates proceed to have an (uninformed) discussion for 10 minutes about whether _blahblahblah_ was possible, without paying any heed to the man who developed them and was there to talk about them. Finally, it was suggested that perhaps we could hear what the speaker had to say about _blahblahblah_ and then continue the discussion after the talk. He did get the job, so I guess it turned out okay.

Another funny story regards my grad advisor and another Manhattan luminary, Richard Feynman. My advisor knew him quite well, from student days at Caltech, and they were quite friendly. In fact, my advisor has a bit piece in "Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman." Many years later, I heard the news that Feynman had died. A few days later, my advisor and I were driving somewhere, and I referenced his passing, but my advisor did not really pick up on it. I began to suspect that perhaps my advisor had not yet heard, and so I was forced to relay the sad news. After a lengthy silence, my advisor's first comment was "You know, he could be such an _as__shole_."


----------



## Enologo

Drinking the 2015 Nebbiolo.


----------



## geek

Tasting really good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Nice, Varis! Did you make that label?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Nice, Varis! Did you make that label?



No.
If I remember I bought them with the kit from LP.


----------



## heatherd

I am tasting petit Syrah from @Boatboy24 tonight. I can taste integrated oak and tannins, and some nice fruit flavors. Very tasty!!


----------



## geek

and....did you say the darkest wine ever....LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

I was at Trader Joe's, so I picked up a cheap bottle of French GSM (2014) from Languedoc. It seems they are trying to fool people into thinking it is a Chateauneuf-du-Pape: the label is called Pontificis, and they have a bottle and label that both look like a C-d-P. (The label even has a seal with crossed keys that says "Pontifex Maximus"!!) Anyway, this set me back a cool $6.99 -- which is not so much more than my kit wines cost! It is a quite quaffable wine -- and so I did! Bottle is nearly gone now...


----------



## ibglowin

We downed a few (bad bottles) of that stuff once upon a time to bottle up a CC Showcase CdP knock off. It didn't taste much better than the TJ's ultimately and now I have several cases of those silly bottles collecting dust in the storage shed.......





sour_grapes said:


> I was at Trader Joe's, so I picked up a cheap bottle of French GSM (2014) from Languedoc. It seems they are trying to fool people into thinking it is a Chateauneuf-du-Pape.


----------



## sour_grapes

I think it must have been a slightly different one. Mine did not have the bottle embossed with shenanigans, just the label: http://www.reversewinesnob.com/2013/06/pontificis-gsm-blend-trader-joes.html

Honestly, it was not a bad _vin de table_ for a Wed. night. Its biggest flaws were: it was quite simple (i.e., lacked any complexity to speak of), and took a bit of time to open up (it was a bit, almost, sour upon opening, but mellowed a lot over an hour). Decent fruit, decent nose.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ahhhh, this make TJ's make a lot more sense: (emphasis added)

http://www.reversewinesnob.com/search/label/trader-joes/



> Trader Joe's is renowned for their selection of cheap, *private label *wines. Unfortunately, much of it is just plain bad. There are; however, gems to be found in this sea of cheap wine and we unveil our absolute favorite picks in this giant list of the best wines at Trader Joe's.
> 
> From Chianti and a basic Cotes du Rhone to even Barolo, Amarone and Napa Valley Cabernet TJ's offers a little bit of everything often at prices that boggle the mind. ...
> 
> The wines reviewed here are mostly *private label* ones, simply because these offer the best value. Because the wine names don’t always include "Trader Joe's" look for the "Trader Joe's Exclusive" sign on the shelves to identify these. *The reason this is important is simply that the mass market wines sold at TJ's are usually not priced very competitively and many are just there to make the private label wines seem like a better deal.* (The folks at TJ's are master marketers, pulling just about every trick in the book.)



I always wondered why wines that I am familiar with are NOT cheap at TJ's. I feel a bit naive!


----------



## ibglowin

Yea this was waaay back in 2010 and if you shop at TJ's even just a little you know if you find a wine you really like you buy a case of it because the next year it might have the same label but its now complete plonk as they purchase bulk wine on the spot market which is never the same from year to year from supplier to producer and everything in between.



sour_grapes said:


> I think it must have been a slightly different one. Mine did not have the bottle embossed with shenanigans, just the label:


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot. With this and the Winery Series Super Tuscan, I don't think you need any other kit wines.


----------



## geek

Do I need to say more? [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, "why oh why didn't I add the whole F-pack upfront and ferment to dry" ....... 



geek said:


> Do I need to say more? [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 36077


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, jeez, what ISN'T in my glass tonight? It has been dribs and drabs!



 Started out with a nice, fat Menage a Trois Gold Chard as a preprandial, on this first nice spring day, as DW and I sat out back waiting for the grill to fire up.
 When that ran out, we opened a Chateau Ste. Michelle Pinot Gris.
 With dinner (beef), I switched to the end of the GSM from Languedoc I wrote about yesterday.
 After dinner, reading the news out of DC, I felt compelled to have some popcorn. A beer sounded right with that, so I opened a brew from a local craft brewer that I hadn't had before. This forcefully reminded me of one of the few downsides of the microbrew revolution: Everyone thinks they have to outdo each other. This was a "Grapefruit Double IPA" or something like that. I found it basically undrinkable. I had about 4 swigs, then poured the rest down the sink.
 Finally settled in on finishing off my CC Showcase Lodi Zinfandel I opened the other day.
 Probably have a nip of brandy heading off to bed.

And, no, I know that all sounds bad, but it has been VERY small amounts of all of these fine beverages.


----------



## mainshipfred

Try not to laugh but last night I had my first glass of homemade wine thanks to Ceeaton Craig. Very good and fruity and really nice tannin. If they sold it in the store I would definitely buy more. Thanks Craig


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Yes, "why oh why didn't I add the whole F-pack upfront and ferment to dry" .......



nah, this wine has the right acidity as it is and to me not having some residual sugar after fermentation it would then taste too acidic perhaps.

I added 1/2 f-pack up-front and the rest to back sweeten, and it tastes pretty good..


----------



## ibglowin

From last night. 2014 Sodo Cellars Dead Bird Cabernet Sauvignon WWV. Snagged a few bottles of this last year and thought I would crack one open. Very well made wine, no faults at all, nice nose, right amount of oak, finish is good. 5 Star QPR wine and reminds me of the H3 Cab Sauv from 2009 time frame when it was much higher quality than current vintages. Excellent weekday quaff.


----------



## Boatboy24

#tencharacterminimum


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> #tencharacterminimum




Lol; I know what you mean...and this is more than 10 [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

Very good wine from @bkisel , thanks! Will post further thoughts in "other peoples wine" thread.


----------



## geek

$8.99 at Costco


----------



## ibglowin

So tasting notes please!



geek said:


> $8.99 at Costco
> 
> View attachment 36097


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> So tasting notes please!



Definitely a dry rose, for you dry wine drinkers.. 

It has some Grenache, Syrah, Cinsault and a bit of Cab Sauv and a couple others.
Light and tasty, really good for summer, very intriguing and nice grapefruit and watermelon in both aroma and taste.
Aroma is very similar to a Sauv Blanc (similar to the Cup Cake from Costco), acidity is right on the money and it has a long finish.

I think It's a winner and really good value for $8.99 

EDIT: this long finish is nice, definitely minerals all over your palate.


----------



## geek

BTW - This wine would go pretty good with salmon.
And its color is a bit pale compared to the WE LE Sauv Blanc Rose we made last year.


----------



## ibglowin

Don't worry Varis we are gonna improve your palette little by little...... 

Screw cap or cork?



geek said:


> Definitely a dry rose, for you dry wine drinkers......


----------



## geek

I edited my post above...there's also some watermelon in its taste, is basically a "power" fruit in the nose and this long finish is nice, definitely minerals all over your palate.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Don't worry Varis we are gonna improve your palette little by little......
> 
> Screw cap or cork?



Cork.
And although a dry wine, it's darn good..!! 
You take a sip, and then the next, and the next......


----------



## ibglowin

Rose' is just so food friendly. It will go with anything off the grill from fish to fowl to burgers and brats. Its cold when its hot outside to boot. 



geek said:


> BTW - This wine would go pretty good with salmon.
> And its color is a bit pale compared to the WE LE Sauv Blanc Rose we made last year.


----------



## Boatboy24

Started the evening with a Dogfishhead Namaste and a slice of orange. Then moved to the heavy hitter - 2015 Lanza blend of Cab Sauv, Syrah and Petite Sirah. Did 3 different blends of this wine and tonight's was Dad's favorite. He's got about half a case of these but I keep telling him he's not allowed to drink them yet. So I figured I'd give him a sample tonight. Opened it about an hour prior to pouring and his first response was "Wow, this is really good!". My sister had a similar reaction, saying, "what great body - powerful wine. I'd like to have some of this in the collection.". It still isn't ready for prime time, but it is quite good. I'm just holding off, knowing what it will become with more 'dust on the bottle'.


----------



## sour_grapes

After a hard afternoon's labor, the wife and I started by splitting a black Bavarian lager, followed by a 32 oz. growler of an Abbey triple (10% ABV!). By the time I got dinner on the table, we were dipping into a very old, inexpensive Cali GSM blend (2009 Alyssa). I have reported on this wine before: From time to time, my local organic grocer has it _CHEAP_. It has a ton of wine diamonds, which is perhaps what is driving the cost down. I get it for like $5.99, and it drinks like 3x that. Yum!


----------



## geek

Left over, gone with the wind..hmmm [emoji106]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Left over,



I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## cmason1957

What was left of the Merlot I just bottled. Actually about 1/3 of what was left now and a wheat beer I made for drinking after lawn mowing. They went great with the left over sirloin steak I had.


----------



## sour_grapes

I took receipt of an order from WTSO of some Spanish Garnacha: 2012 Viñas Viejas de Paniza. I know nothing about it, and my Hugh Johnson/Jancis Robinson Atlas of Wine has no info. However, it is quite nice: inky, berry fruit, astringent, lingering tannins, a brisk acidity, a bit of vanilla on the finish. I am pleased.


----------



## geek

Had this last night, not really impressed yet as it is a young wine at only just a bit over 2 months after f-pack added.

This bottle was the left over when I racked after clearing, the remaining is bulk aging in a 5gal carboy, I have high hopes for this wine....time will tell....


----------



## FTC Wines

We had a special wine for a special occasion. C C 2013 Amarone aboustly awesome. We used to make an Amarone every 2 years, after tonight's its EVERY year!! Roy & Dawn


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Had this last night, not really impressed yet as it is a young wine at only just a bit over 2 months after f-pack added.
> 
> This bottle was the left over when I racked after clearing, the remaining is bulk aging in a 5gal carboy, I have high hopes for this wine....time will tell....
> 
> View attachment 36248
> 
> View attachment 36249



Is that a frosted bottle or is the bottle just frosty cold? hah Judging by the glass, it's just condensation. That said, it still gives the bottle a nice look.


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> Is that a frosted bottle or is the bottle just frosty cold? hah Judging by the glass, it's just condensation. That said, it still gives the bottle a nice look.




Both...some condensation but the bottle was frosted, nice bottle.


----------



## Boatboy24

2015 juice bucket Viognier.


----------



## sour_grapes

3 year old Rosso Fortissimo. Yeah, not bad, in a plonkish sort of way.


----------



## geek

This LE has developed a profile that I can't describe but it seems like a combo of grapefruit and lemon [emoji522] 

Very good at this stage.


----------



## Boatboy24

30 month old Winery Series Super Tuscan.


----------



## sour_grapes

A friend invited us over for dinner. I made him one of my sous-vide gizmo temperature controllers, and he is having us over to sample some sous-vide fare. I know not what yet. I asked if I could bring a bold, tannic wine, and he said yes. So, I am bringing two things. I will bring one of these:



sour_grapes said:


> I took receipt of an order from WTSO of some Spanish Garnacha: 2012 Viñas Viejas de Paniza. I know nothing about it, and my Hugh Johnson/Jancis Robinson Atlas of Wine has no info. However, it is quite nice: inky, berry fruit, astringent, lingering tannins, a brisk acidity, a bit of vanilla on the finish. I am pleased.



(BTW, JohnD kindly provided me some "expert" tasting notes/score for this, and it jived with my description and impression.) 

Secondly, I am going to bring another WTSO find, viz., a 2009 Tinta de Toro called Tardencuba Roble. I have not had one of these in a few years, but it packed a flavorful punch, and the tannins grabbed you by the cheeks!

This friend likes to _drink_  , so it could be a rough morning tomorrow!


----------



## Boatboy24

2015 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Cab. Not as good as the 2014, but still damn good QPR.


----------



## Johny99

2013 four star Napa cab Sauv. Basic nice cab, nothing to write home about but at less than$6 a bottle closeout, well worth it.


----------



## geek

This is for later at lunch today.
So far for me this is the best Sauvignon Blanc ..!!!
My local Costco increased the price from $7.99 to $9.99 [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## geek

You guys dry wine drinkers gotta try that Sauv Blanc Cupcake, the mineral flavor is so intense.

@ibglowin have you seen it at your Costco in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Boatboy24

Against my better judgement, I cracked a bottle of 2015 Intrinsic Cab that I bought last fall and was planning to age. Turned out it was a good idea. Its already mellowed very nicely and worked very well w/ the BBQ baby back ribs.


----------



## ibglowin

I will look next time we are there but our local Smith's (Kroger) carries many Cupcake wines as well.



geek said:


> You guys dry wine drinkers gotta try that Sauv Blanc Cupcake, the mineral flavor is so intense.
> 
> @ibglowin have you seen it at your Costco in your neck of the woods?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I will look next time we are there but our local Smith's (Kroger) carries many Cupcake wines as well.




If you buy it let me know what you think [emoji4]


----------



## skyfire322

2011 Leonard Kreusch Kabinett. Never disappointed with their wines!


----------



## jgmann67

This is knocking my socks off tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

2012 CC Reserve Walter Clore. This thing needed a good 45 mins to open and soften. First sip or two was like woah this thing is packing much more punch than it should for a '12. Sure enough WS says not ready till '17 and I think they hit it spot on. One of the best CC Reserves I have had in a while for sure. Now sipping nicely after a 3 day weekend in Salida, CO which was packed with a little too much excitement. Needless to say very glad to be home and relaxing a bit before its back to the Pu mines tomorrow. LOL


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> ..... Now sipping nicely after a 3 day weekend in Salida, CO which was packed with a little too much excitement. LOL



It has been a few years since I spent time in Salida, but 'too much excitement' was never part of the equation. Salida must have grown up a bit


----------



## ibglowin

See my post here for a more detailed explanation......



roger80465 said:


> It has been a few years since I spent time in Salida, but 'too much excitement' was never part of the equation. Salida must have grown up a bit


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, we made a bit of a round robin tonight. Started with two bottles of 'soda streamed' cucumber melon sauvignon blanc, then on to a Provence Rose, and finally a Tempranillo that our friends brought. It was perfect w/ the BBQ.


----------



## Ron0126

Tonight?
Three month old homemade Dragon's Blood. Getting better and mellower (is that a word) with every bottle I open.


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> See my post here for a more detailed explanation......



Oh, THAT kind of excitement! Those things can be scary, especially when they can't provide an explanation of the cause. Guess it just proves no matter how healthily you live your life, none of us is bullet proof. I hope she is dong better and can get some answers.


----------



## geek

Lovely and intense grapefruit aroma and flavor.


----------



## ceeaton

A simple glass of Dornfelder from September 2015, local vineyard. This has really come around flavor wise, the bell pepper flavor is not discernible anymore. I did sample the other part of this batch which is still in carboy (had added some extra oak) this weekend and I liked what the oak has done to the overall flavor. This varietal seems to be able to handle quite a bit of oak. It is on the top of my list for a red grape to plant in the backyard if I ever get the "stuff" cleared away to make some nice straight rows. I will have to contact the vineyard owner and see what I can do to get another batch of these grapes this fall. For a nooby wine maker, it has worked out quite well.


----------



## ibglowin

Actual picture of Craig with "Carboy Straw"..... *Patent Pending* 









ceeaton said:


> A simple glass of Dornfelder from September 2015, local vineyard. This has really come around flavor wise, the bell pepper flavor is not discernible anymore. I did sample the other part of this batch which is still in carboy (had added some extra oak) this weekend and I liked what the oak has done to the overall flavor. This varietal seems to be able to handle quite a bit of oak. It is on the top of my list for a red grape to plant in the backyard if I ever get the "stuff" cleared away to make some nice straight rows. I will have to contact the vineyard owner and see what I can do to get another batch of these grapes this fall. For a nooby wine maker, it has worked out quite well.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Actual picture of Craig with "Carboy Straw"..... *Patent Pending*



Whew!! Glad he won't have to lift those heavy carboys like he used to in this photo...........


----------



## ceeaton

It was out of a wine bottle, not a carboy. I do like the big straw idea, but my days of carboy raiding are over. Sounds like a good movie title: _Raiders of the Lost Carboy_.


----------



## Boatboy24

Traminette I got from @mainshipfred . Delicious! Produced at Effingham Manor, which is right around the corner from the birthplace of Broad Run Cellars.


----------



## skyfire322

Boatboy24 said:


> Traminette I got from @mainshipfred . Delicious! Produced at Effingham Manor, which is right around the corner from the birthplace of Broad Run Cellars.



I love Effinghams! Good lord, I do miss Virginia wine.


----------



## skyfire322

Got a bottle of Stag's Leap 2012 Chardonnay for dinner tonight!


----------



## Boatboy24

skyfire322 said:


> I love Effinghams! Good lord, I do miss Virginia wine.



@mainshipfred introduced me to them. I didn't even know about 'em. We met at Pearmund a couple weeks ago and they were selling the Effingham wines. Effingham still isn't open (still awaiting ABC license), but they are producing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Popped open a bottle of a ~40 mos. old CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. Time and/or cellar palate is working its/their magic. Tasting pretty good. I still get lots of "kit notes," but really nice flavors all around, and a delectable, oaky finish.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Popped open a bottle of a ~40 mos. old CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. Time and/or cellar palate is working it/their magic. Tasting pretty good. I still get lots of "kit notes," but really nice flavors all around, and a delectable, oaky finish.



Mine is the same age - maybe I can drink it now. Haven't enjoyed it thus far.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> @mainshipfred introduced me to them. I didn't even know about 'em. We met at Pearmund a couple weeks ago and they were selling the Effingham wines. Effingham still isn't open (still awaiting ABC license), but they are producing.



Pearmund is having a blending competition for their Ameritage. I think it is $100.00 per team and you get their wines to blend plus one bottle of wine. The winner gets their names on the back label and a case of the winning blend. Sounds kind of fun to me. Even if you don't win.


----------



## ceeaton

Started with a (I know it's the wrong order to drink them in) Dry Stout, moved on to a few Bohemian Pilsners, now working on the end of a Dornfelder bottle. All very yummy and making my mouth feel good (had two ancient fillings replaced this morning, both around 40 yrs old, got my money's worth on those ($590 to replace them this time).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> All very yummy and making my mouth feel good (had two ancient fillings replaced this morning, both around 40 yrs old, got my money's worth on those ($590 to replace them this time).



Good for another 40, ya think?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Good for another 40, ya think?



I doubt I will be able to use the entire "warranty" period, if my ancestral male longevity prevails.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> I doubt I will be able to use the entire "warranty" period, if my ancestral male longevity prevails.



Hope you didn't have to pay for the extended warranty.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight I am into a CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab Merlot, which just celebrated its 3rd birthday. I am still of the opinion that this is the best kit I have made to date. It is drinking very smooth and easy now, with lots of fruit and some leather.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

Last night I had a super nice Watermelon by Heritage Vineyards, called Coal Miner's Daughter. Yum! I'm using the excuse I need to clear some bottles for upcoming bottling... aww heck who needs an excuse? Wine is good.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight I am into a CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab Merlot, which just celebrated its 3rd birthday. I am still of the opinion that this is the best kit I have made to date. It is drinking very smooth and easy now, with lots of fruit and some leather.



I wish I had made this kit a while ago when I was making red wine from kits


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight I am into a CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab Merlot, which just celebrated its 3rd birthday. I am still of the opinion that this is the best kit I have made to date. It is drinking very smooth and easy now, with lots of fruit and some leather.



Had this on the to-do list for some time now. Just looked and it's on discount at FVW. Birthday discount code also applied, along w/ their 'growers' discount. Nice price, trigger pulled. Did you tweak it at all?

I'm getting ready to take the Kenridge LR 3 Country Cab out of my kit barrel and don't have anything on deck. Will have to keep it full with a meta/citric solution while I make this one.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Had this on the to-do list for some time now. Just looked and it's on discount at FVW. Birthday discount code also applied, along w/ their 'growers' discount. Nice price, trigger pulled. Did you tweak it at all?
> 
> I'm getting ready to take the Kenridge LR 3 Country Cab out of my kit barrel and don't have anything on deck. Will have to keep it full with a meta/citric solution while I make this one.



Re: tweaks. My notes say: "Used ICV-D254 and 3.6 g Nutriferm yeast energizer, plus 8.0 g FT Rouge tannin in primary. Put oak chips (30 g French heavy, 30 g French medium) in weighted cheesecloth bag. SG was 1.096 about 21 hrs after adding grape pack." I also added some Nutriferm Advance yeast nutrient.

Nice find at FVW. I wonder if you got the last one... They now say "Out of Stock."


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Nice find at FVW. I wonder if you got the last one... They now say "Out of Stock."



Said out of stock when I ordered. The nice thing with them is when there's a sale, they still offer the price after their in-store stock is gone - you just have to wait until they get more. In my experience, that is never very long - just days usually.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, I opened up a bottle of my very first kit, viz., a CC Sterling Merlot. It is nearly 4 years old. It is really much better than it was, say, 2 years ago. Still nothing to write home about, but it now drinks like a ~$7 bottle of commercial wine.


----------



## ceeaton

Had a very nice visit with Bill ( @bkisel ) early last week (I think it was Monday). He gave me another bottle of his famous Mansfield Apple, which has a cinnamon stick and is backsweetened with honey and brown sugar. I didn't even get a taste when I opened it for her the next day (we were on vacation). I did get to smell the cork and thank Bill for his wine and the time he took to show me around the estate. His wife even allowed me to have a glass of her prized peach wine (thank you, it was very good and well made). Hope to meet up this fall and exchange some more wines, and maybe even get some of this pressed apple juice he uses for his famous, or soon to be famous wine.


----------



## geek

24th anniversary today, celebrating at El Pulpo Tapas restaurant in Middletown, CT.

Sauvignon Blanc New Zealand and some Casuela de Mariscos, calamares and Paella Valenciana.


----------



## geek

And the dessert


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, Varis! Here is to (at least) 24 more!


----------



## bkisel

Varis, your lovely wife looks way to young to have been married 24 years... you in the other hand...





CONGTATS!


----------



## geek

Any good??

$11.99 at Costco for the .750ml bottle.




This one $12.99 for the 1.5L bottle.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, that one is a keeper for sure.

I recycled the bottle and filled it with SB Rose last Spring! 



geek said:


> Any good??
> 
> $11.99 at Costco for the .750ml bottle.


----------



## geek

they look identical...


----------



## FTC Wines

Varis, can't believe your younger than me! Dawn & I were married 25 years ago last week. One year longer than you. But wait, my kids are 45 & 44, yours 23, 18, 16? My math must be off!! LOL !! Congrats to you & Adrianna! You have an Awesome family. The food looks awesome too!! Roy & Dawn


----------



## geek

Thanks Roy.
22, 16 and 14 [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Both were excellent!



geek said:


> they look identical...


----------



## sour_grapes

Opened a bottle of 7 Deadly Zins to back up the lamb chops that I will post in the "Dinner" thread. Nice, consistent performer, that 7 Deadly is!


----------



## ceeaton

Used part of a small bottle of Dornfelder (batch 18b) for London Broil marinate so I had to pour a glass now that the lawn is done, I've eaten (actually I'm an Eaton), and it is a nice ending to a long week off. Work stares me in the face tomorrow, hope this makes it easier to handle, catching up is not pleasant, but I have good job and a good supervisor so that takes the edge off things.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Used part of a small bottle of Dornfelder (batch 18b) for London Broil marinate so I had to pour a glass now that the lawn is done, I've eaten (actually I'm an Eaton), and it is a nice ending to a long week off. Work stares me in the face tomorrow, hope this makes it easier to handle, catching up is not pleasant, but I have good job and a good supervisor so that takes the edge off things.



Craig, that's the red you gave me right? Went great with burritos (pretty sure I texted you that) and the half glass or so left over from supper was pleasantly enjoyed just sittin and chillin while watching some TV.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Craig, that's the red you gave me right? Went great with burritos (pretty sure I texted you that) and the half glass or so left over from supper was pleasantly enjoyed just sittin and chillin while watching some TV.



Yes, that is the wine I gave you. Hopefully in the fall I'll give you a more oaked version. It had an off taste (that I think comes naturally with the varietal it is) when it was younger. I just wish I had some more (only 5 bottles for the first batch and 5 gallons for the oaked) because it seems to age pretty nicely. I'm hoping my local connection can spare some this year as I think it is a variety that has a lot of potential. I'm glad you enjoyed it, as I know you prefer dry reds. I just finished a glass and calling it time for beddy-bye.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Re: tweaks. My notes say: "Used ICV-D254 and 3.6 g Nutriferm yeast energizer, plus 8.0 g FT Rouge tannin in primary. Put oak chips (30 g French heavy, 30 g French medium) in weighted cheesecloth bag. SG was 1.096 about 21 hrs after adding grape pack." I also added some Nutriferm Advance yeast nutrient.
> 
> Nice find at FVW. I wonder if you got the last one... They now say "Out of Stock."



BTW: mine arrived yesterday; just a few days from the date of my order, despite it being 'out of stock'.


----------



## mainshipfred

Tonight I had Malbec, Red Blend, Amarosso, Pinot Nior and a Syrah. Just a taste though. Had the luxury of having Boatboy Jim do a tasting of my wines. Too early to bottle anything just needed a professional opinion to see how they were coming along.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Tonight I had Malbec, Red Blend, Amarosso, Pinot Nior and a Syrah. Just a taste though. Had the luxury of having Boatboy Jim do a tasting of my wines. Too early to bottle anything just needed a professional opinion to see how they were coming along.



When I locate that professional, I'll send 'em your way.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cracked one of these. Very nice kit wine.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> When I locate that professional, I'll send 'em your way.




You should take the title and own it! "Boatboy24 Jim: Professional home winemaking critic". 
@mainshipfred , consider yourself lucky. To have another winemaker taste along the way and make unbiased genuine notes or critiques would be so helpful. Working with just my palate during a horrible allergy season can be difficult. 
Anyone I have taste doesn't make wine and doesn't know enough. They will often try and convince themselves they like something even when I know they don't, or shouldn't. 
Except my one younger brother. He won't hesitate to be brutally honest.


----------



## cmason1957

Brothers are almost always good for an honest opinion, even when they know nothing about the topic.


----------



## Ajmassa

cmason1957 said:


> Brothers are almost always good for an honest opinion, even when they know nothing about the topic.




Well said. Couldn't agree more. 
Btw to get back on topic one of these 2 will be in my glass tonight. Valenzano is local to Jersey.


----------



## dcbrown73

2014 Carmen Gran Reserva (Chilean Carmenere)


----------



## cmason1957

Oh yeah, what's in the glass. Gin and tonic followed by Lagavullin Scotch Scotch and it was a double. It was one of those kind of days at work. And I work at home.


----------



## wpt-me

A nice cherry wine that's over two years old.

Bill


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> Oh yeah, what's in the glass. Gin and tonic followed by Lagavullin *Scotch Scotch *and it was a *double*.



Yes, I believe it was it was!


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Oh yeah, what's in the glass. Gin and tonic followed by Lagavullin Scotch Scotch and it was a double. It was one of those kind of days at work. And I work at home.





sour_grapes said:


> Yes, I believe it was it was!



That was in case we confused it with the Lagavullin Chinese Scotch.  (although maybe he should have said 'Scottish Scotch'?)


----------



## cmason1957

Well I meant to say Scotchie Scotch Scotch. I have got to watch that whole movie one day.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Well I meant to say Scotchie Scotch Scotch. I have got to watch that whole movie one day.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovUkATL4l_g[/ame]


----------



## roger80465

Boatboy24 said:


> Cracked one of these. Very nice kit wine.



I'm jealous you still have some left!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Cracked one of these. Very nice kit wine.



Do you still have any of the LE 2013 South African Shiraz Cabernets around? If so is it time to crack that one yet, or should I wait? You gave me one Spring a year ago. Your notes say the few bottles you had tried to that point were very good.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Do you still have any of the LE 2013 South African Shiraz Cabernets around? If so is it time to crack that one yet, or should I wait? You gave me one Spring a year ago. Your notes say the few bottles you had tried to that point were very good.



OMG! Can I have that back!!??  It was great, and sadly now gone. Or at least somewhere that I haven't found it.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> OMG! Can I have that back!!??  It was great, and sadly now gone. Or at least somewhere that I haven't found it.



Seriously, I can save it for when we potentially meet up this fall, that is why I asked. I still have a few vintage wines you gave me, maybe I can set a ransom for some of them? 

Now that I think of it, wouldn't it be great to have a few of us meet up and have that as one of the wines we taste. We rarely get a chance to drink an older kit wine since their demise increases exponentially with age (or it seems to work that way).

Edit: I'm searching the sanctuary for some more potential victims...I found a Chardonnay/Viognier, a Viognier and a Blueberry port!


----------



## Boatboy24

Open it and enjoy it! I'd hold off on the Chard/Viognier and the Port.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Open it and enjoy it! I'd hold off on the Chard/Viognier and the Port.



I may hold it and share it with @jgmann67 when we get a chance to try that PS/Zin blend. The more the merrier, and you get more good feedback that way.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> I may hold it and share it with @jgmann67 when we get a chance to try that PS/Zin blend. The more the merrier, and you get more good feedback that way.




Sounds good to me!


----------



## Boatboy24

After cooling off from a hot run and getting some ribs on the bullet, I'm relaxing in the AC, watching the Nats and finishing off what was left of a bottle of Costco Rose from last night. May open a Zin later to have with the ribs.


----------



## Elmer

Self explanatory


----------



## cmason1957

Self explanatory. Wine will follow later with supper. Kids have come and gone. Pulled pork and ribs.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

Last night we ended Father's Day with a Cotton Candy by Buckeye Winery... too syrupy for me, but not a bad after dinner sipping wine. We had our annual local wine fest the day before and it was one of the offerings my SIL purchased. Now that I'm making my own wine it was nice to go around and get ideas


----------



## Johny99

Visited Infinite Monkey Theorem urban winery on a visit to Denver a couple of weeks ago. What I had there was good, a buddy and I worked our way through the list. So, I couldn't resist bring a couple of the cans home. Moscato wasn't too bad, would do for a camping trip, but the red, well nuff said.


----------



## mainshipfred

On week days I normally only drink maybe one glass of wine a day with dinner. Last night I opened a bottle of Stag's Leap Merlot given to me by Boatboy Jim with my pizza. I'm not a big Merlot fan but I couldn't stop at one, don't even think there is a glass left. Don't ask me to tell you what I tasted I'm not quite there yet but it went down way too easy.

Thanks Jim, BTW, I was late for work this morning, got fired, need a job, anyone hiring?


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> On week days I normally only drink maybe one glass of wine a day with dinner. Last night I opened a bottle of Stag's Leap Merlot given to me by Boatboy Jim with my pizza. I'm not a big Merlot fan but I couldn't stop at one, don't even think there is a glass left. Don't ask me to tell you what I tasted I'm not quite there yet but it went down way too easy.
> 
> Thanks Jim, BTW, I was late for work this morning, got fired, need a job, anyone hiring?



 Hummm, thought you ran your own business....so you fired yourself, eh?


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Hummm, thought you ran your own business....so you fired yourself, eh?



I don't play favorites


----------



## bkisel

I should have taken a picture...

I'm on my *second glass* of a WE Chilean Carmenere! I left a half full glass of wine on the kitchen table - on the place mat just as my wife orders me to do. I finished supper and left the table - pushing in the chair just as my wife orders me to do - and went to wash the dishes - just as my wife orders me to do. Well, our 5 month old puppy has figured out that there are often good tastes, due to spills, left on the cloth place mats. Even though Sadie knows it means a time out she'll sometimes go for the gold and pull a mat off the table. So Sadie pulled my place mat off the table along with the glass of wine. *I don't blame Sadie, I blame my wife* for having all these rules for me. If it weren't for Janet's "wine glass goes on the place mat" rule there would have been no wine spilled.






Ps. Surprisingly the glass didn't break and I'm drinking out of it right now.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> I should have taken a picture...
> 
> I'm on my *second glass* of a WE Chilean Carmenere! I left a half full glass of wine on the kitchen table - on the place mat just as my wife orders me to do. I finished supper and left the table - pushing in the chair just as my wife orders me to do - and went to wash the dishes - just as my wife orders me to do. Well, our 5 month old puppy has figured out that there are often good tastes, due to spills, left on the cloth place mats. Even though Sadie knows it means a time out she'll sometimes go for the gold and pull a mat off the table. So Sadie pulled my place mat off the table along with the glass of wine. *I don't blame Sadie, I blame my wife* for having all these rules for me. If it weren't for Janet's "wine glass goes on the place mat" rule there would have been no wine spilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Surprisingly the glass didn't break and I'm drinking out of it right now.



I'd give her a glass of her peach wine and send her (Janet, not Sadie) to her room for a time out (in the meantime you can finish off the rest of the bottle)!


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 LE WineXpert Super Tuscan. Started in July of 2015, so almost 2 years old. Not even in the same league as the RJS Winery Series ST.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 LE WineXpert Super Tuscan. Started in July of 2015, so almost 2 years old. Not even in the same league as the RJS Winery Series ST.



Disappointing to hear, as I have not yet had one from my 2014 LE WE ST batch yet....


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Disappointing to hear, as I have not yet had one from my 2014 LE WE ST batch yet....



Could be that I just royally screwed it up.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Could be that I just royally screwed it up.




Nope. Mine was a real disappointment, too. The Bravado seems to be substantially better very early on... should be a good one. The RJS I had of BBJim's was exceptional.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Nope. Mine was a real disappointment, too. The Bravado seems to be substantially better very early on... should be a good one. The RJS I had of BBJim's was exceptional.



Went back to my notes this morning, and my last note from April, 2016 (bottling day) was that this wine suffered from the 'sour-ness' that many of my kit wines were showing.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 LE WineXpert Super Tuscan. Started in July of 2015, so almost 2 years old. Not even in the same league as the RJS Winery Series ST.




I always said this wine has been meh.....and I don't think it will improve, sadly.


----------



## Ron0126

Trapiche Broquel Malbec 2014 at Montana Grille in Bowling Green, Kentucky.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 LE WineXpert Super Tuscan. Started in July of 2015, so almost 2 years old. Not even in the same league as the RJS Winery Series ST.





jgmann67 said:


> Nope. Mine was a real disappointment, too. The Bravado seems to be substantially better very early on... should be a good one. The RJS I had of BBJim's was exceptional.





geek said:


> I always said this wine has been meh.....and I don't think it will improve, sadly.



I have never been so happy to be a contrarian. You guys made me dig out a bottle. It is now nearly 2 years old, and there is nothing wrong with this wine! It has a decent nose (i.e., good for a kit). The taste is great, with lots of dark fruit, and a _little_ jamminess. The body is full. Mine has a hint of sweetness, along the lines of an Apothic (maybe not quite that sweet). The color is garnet, not real deep, but not thin either. None of Jim's sourness (which I have also experienced in many of my batches).

I know the next question: What were my tweaks? Here are my notes: 



> Used BM45 and 7.5 g FT Rouge tannin. Kit comes with 60g oak dust and 30g oak cubes. Sprinkled yeast, did not rehydrate. Add cubes only in bulk aging. Added ~2 oz. glycerin at bottling + 1/4 tsp k-meta.



So, make of that what you will. I will point out that 2 oz. of glycerin is not a LOT of glycerin, but may be behind the perceived sweetness. 

I am pleased!!


----------



## ibglowin

2013 Kevin White Reserve Red Wine. Syrah, Mouvedre' from Yakima Valley, WA. This is a 5 Star QPR wine for sure. Kevin has not given up his day job yet with Microsoft but hopefully someday soon. Awesome sauce that paired wonderfully with Pizza on the Pit Boss!


----------



## geek

Cupcake New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc again..do I love this wine or what....


----------



## geek

Very good wine for $5.99 at Costco.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Very good wine for $5.99 at Costco.



Dry or with some residual sugar?


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Dry or with some residual sugar?



It has a perception of some RS but it is a dry wine, very light.


----------



## JohnT

Tonight I'm sipping some of the stuff that didn't quite make it into the bottle. It's a 2015 Merlot and really really delicious. Have I ever said I love this Hobby?


----------



## Boatboy24

Camaraderie 2012 "Grace". I picked this up at TW yesterday. After being disappointed with what I opened last night, I was hoping for redemption (hadn't planned on opening this one for a bit, but what the heck). This is much closer to what I was looking for last night, though there is a biting acidity that I think needs some time to integrate. Overall, nice wine, but not (yet) worth the $20 I paid.

This is an interesting scenario. Western WA winery, that says they source grapes from the eastern part of the state, including Red Mountain. Like I said, this wine isn't overwhelmingly good, but they seem to have a nice operation going and a beautiful spot.


----------



## Bubba1

Last years Montipulciano I love this stuff.


----------



## ibglowin

Port Townsend, WA is absolutely beautiful. It might be hard to ripen a strawberry however. Very cloudy, cool and rainy pretty much year round. Not sure how they are getting grapes from some of those AVA's listed however! 



Boatboy24 said:


> This is an interesting scenario. Western WA winery, that says they source grapes from the eastern part of the state, including Red Mountain. Like I said, this wine isn't overwhelmingly good, but they seem to have a nice operation going and a beautiful spot.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> PNot sure how they are getting grapes from some of those AVA's listed however!



Like you've said, maybe they 'know someone', or they have deep pockets. 

This wine opened up pretty nicely after an hour. Still has a bit of a bite, but much better. it paired beautifully with the coffee/pepper/brown sugar in the rub and the richness of that ribeye cap steak.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

My SIL brought a bottle of "cotton candy" over, and left what was left. Flavored grape wine. It's bad. It's really bad. Drinking it to get it gone and it makes my taste buds sad.


----------



## Elmer

hoppy, funky, tasty!


----------



## ibglowin

2011 CC Reserve Syrah from H3. 93pts WS. Worst year ever for the entire West coast for grape production but this wine managed to be one of the ones to rise above the rest. H3 is the warmest AVA next to Red Mountain so it had one of the better chances I guess. Not a heavyweight but totally in balance and expanding nicely as the sun goes down here in the desert southwest after a nice afternoon rainstorm. Back to the Pu mines tomorrow so I will savor this for a few more hours this evening.


----------



## Boatboy24

Out to dinner w/ some family that's in town from a temporary overseas assignment and went out for a nice steak dinner (hard to come by in certain parts of Africa, so you jump on them when you get the chance, I guess). I started w/ a nice, dry Provence Rose, then onto a 2015 Daou Cabernet from Paso Robles. Nice fruit with good body, but a little light on the tannin. Good wine overall though, I was happy with the choice. Stumbled on the link below when researching it after we got home. I'll have to look for it at Costco. 

http://costcowineblog.com/2015-daou-paso-robles-cabernet-sauvignon/


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Out to dinner w/ some family that's in town from a temporary overseas assignment and went out for a nice steak dinner (hard to come by in certain parts of Africa, so you jump on them when you get the chance, I guess). I started w/ a nice, dry Provence Rose, then onto a 2015 Daou Cabernet from Paso Robles. Nice fruit with good body, but a little light on the tannin. Good wine overall though, I was happy with the choice. Stumbled on the link below when researching it after we got home. I'll have to look for it at Costco.
> 
> http://costcowineblog.com/2015-daou-paso-robles-cabernet-sauvignon/



Here's what WA had to say about it in August 2016, barrel tasting I believe:

2015 Daou Vineyards • Cabernet Sauvignon

Rating
(90 - 92)

Reviewed by
Jeb Dunnuck

Issue Date
30th Aug 2016

Source
226, The Wine Advocate

The straight 2015 Cabernet Sauvignon should be another outstanding vintage of this cuvee and it has full-bodied richness, beautiful concentration and lots of dark chocolate, plum and smoked herb aromas and flavors. It has more obvious structure than the 2014 did at this stage as well.

This was a massive tasting with brothers Daniel and Georges Daou, who have a large estate located high up off of Adelaida Road. While they release a terrific Syrah blend, their focus is on Bordeaux varieties, and along with l'Aventure and Booker, they make the finest Bordeaux blends from Paso Robles. To give some perspective on how good these wines are, I did a blind tasting of top 2012s and 2013s from Napa with three wines from Daou, their Patrimony, Soul of a Lion and Estate Cabernet. I’m thrilled to report that all three Daou wines showed beautifully. My scores/ranking from the blind tasting were 2012 Hundred Acres (100 points), 2013 Scarecrow (99 points), 2013 Daou Patrimony (98 points), 2012 Schrader CCS (98 points), 2013 Daou Soul Of A Lion (96 points), 2012 Dominus (95+ points), 2012 Schrader RBS (95+ points), 2012 Chappellet Pritchard Hill (95+ points), 2013 Daou Estate Cabernet (93 points). In short, these are beautiful wines that readers shouldn’t miss.


----------



## geek

Left over of Pinot Grigio from Costco and some leftover of the Blueberry Lemonade, the wife really likes this one a lot; I should've bought 2 kits.


----------



## jgmann67

The last glass of the last bottle of Luna Chard (making more) and a WE Selection Amarone with dinner. The Amarone is about a year and a half old and drinks well with about 45 min of decanting.


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking one of my last bottles (have 3 left) of Bohemian Pilsner, brewed on February 4th of this year. Clearer than the image indicates (need to clean up the glass a bit), nice body and bitterness, but not overly bitter (35.6 IBUs, OG 1.050). Smooth as silk. Need to make up a "cold box" for fermenting lagers this winter. On the bottom of the list since summer just started, but if I don't get 'r done now it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## ceeaton

Yum......! (Guess my old camera was color balancing on the beer, good choice)


----------



## ibglowin

2016 Martin Ray Rose' of Pinot Noir. Costco impulse buy. Cherry with hints of white pepper, wild strawberry and blood orange. The finish is very dry and refreshing. Went well with some left over Brisket that I have almost killed but still enjoying it a slice or two at a time!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Cherry with hints of white pepper, wild strawberry and blood orange. The finish is very dry and refreshing. ]



That sounds really interesting.


----------



## ibglowin

I am finding with more and more "research" that if you give these wines 30 mins of air and let them warm up from 45F to 60F they really do develop quite a bouquet and taste profile. This was really good and like $13 IIRC



Boatboy24 said:


> That sounds really interesting.


----------



## Boatboy24

Round robin of Rose yesterday. We started with some bubbles, then enjoyed the Charles and Charles, some Sofia from Coppola, and Cotes de Roses. Was nice having Sofia - I hadn't had that in a long time, but many years ago, it was the Rose that started it all for me. Both that and the C&C were dry, but fruity. The C&C felt a little flat to me - could be because I had that right after the bubbly though. All in all, I enjoyed every one of them, but the Cotes de Roses was my favorite - a Costco buy as I was told.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks vaguely familiar!



Boatboy24 said:


> All in all, I enjoyed every one of them, but the Cotes de Roses was my favorite - a Costco buy as I was told.


----------



## geek

Yep, both of those available at Costco.


----------



## heatherd

2015 California Viognier from Harford Vineyard juice. Pretty good!

You guys are posting such lovely photos of pink wine, that I'm going to have to hunt through my cellar for any remaining Grenache Rose or White Zin. I made them both dry.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> 2015 California Viognier from Harford Vineyard juice. Pretty good!
> 
> You guys are posting such lovely photos of pink wine, that I'm going to have to hunt through my cellar for any remaining Grenache Rose or White Zin. I made them both dry.



If it is the white zin from last fall it surely isn't "pink". Love that wine and one of my wife's favorites. Did back sweeten to SG 1.003. Has enough up front fruit that I imagine it makes a nice dry wine. If I get a more "normal" white zin bucket in the future, it will be a let down.


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> If it is the white zin from last fall it surely isn't "pink". Love that wine and one of my wife's favorites. Did back sweeten to SG 1.003. Has enough up front fruit that I imagine it makes a nice dry wine. If I get a more "normal" white zin bucket in the future, it will be a let down.



Craig, you are correct that the white zin is not super pink. Funny thing is that it's a kit, not a juice pail, so there must have been something going on with the harvest.


----------



## Boatboy24

Broke out another bottle of the Godello I recently got from WTSO. Liking this one very much this time. Crisp and dry with hints of lemon. Rather enjoyable.


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck. Powerful stuff for a Rose'


----------



## Boatboy24

Dumpster Diving tonight.  Getting rid of the remnants from the last few days. Starting with some Prosecco from last night, then onto some Godello left from Sunday night; finishing with some 2014 Echelon Pinot Noir also from last night.


----------



## dcbrown73

The other night I had a 2015 Orin Swift Abstract. (red blend consisting of Grenache, Syrah, and Petite Sirah)

Very nice for it's price point. Good body, silky smooth, nice balance. Not overly bold, but just a very good easy drinking red blend. It won't knock your socks off, but you will take notice.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight is evidently a Pinot night: With dinner, I opened up a WE Eclipse Pinot Gris. Later, I am sipping on a WE 2013 LE Oregon Pinot Noir. (Shhh, don't tell anyone, but the PG is better!)


----------



## Boatboy24

Out to dinner tonight and started w/ an Albarino (Spanish origin, though I don't recall the other details), then with my crab cakes had a Suduri Pinot Noir from Willamette Valley, which was very nice.


----------



## ibglowin

New day new Rose'!

EFESTE Oldfield Rose'! WWV. Grenache and Mouvedre grown just for Rose'. Paired PDW with some leftover Baby Backs from Tuesday. Those Ribs were competition worthy!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Grenache and Mouvedre grown just for Rose'.



Honest question: Do they do something different during the growing if they know they will use them in a rose?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes,

They pick earlier than they would if they were to make a full bodied red wine. Acids are higher, pH's lower and brix is lower so ABV is lower as well more inline with a white wine and not the 14.5% it might have been if picked a month later.



sour_grapes said:


> Honest question: Do they do something different during the growing if they know they will use them in a rose?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Yes,
> 
> They pick earlier than they would if they were to make a full bodied red wine. Acids are higher, pH's lower and brix is lower so ABV is lower as well more inline with a white wine and not the 14.5% it might have been if picked a month later.



I see. That makes sense -- thanks. (Almost seems obvious now  )


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I see. That makes sense -- thanks. (Almost seems obvious now  )



Don't beat yourself up too much, I was about to ask the same question but you beat me to it!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had about ~1/3 of a bottle left from that commercial GSM blend I opened yesterday. That died before dinner. While making dinner, I also started a dessert for the morrow, namely, a _granita_ made with ~2/3 of a bottle of my CC Showcase Yakima Cab/Shiraz. (Something like this recipe, but I doubled the amount of wine and reduced water by the commensurate amount.) So anyway, that left me ~1/3 of a bottle of Cab/Shiraz, and that did not survive dinner. So, finally, I opened the first bottle of a 2-yr-old batch of WE Eclipse Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel. It is certainly better than a sharp stick in the eye, but I am thinking "meh." It has a bitter note, and it is a bit astringent and sour. (Perhaps a mild case of the same sourness that Jim ( @boatboy24 ) complains of? Let's see if it improves with decanting, shall we?


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Acrobat Pinot Noir. Overoaked is the only description I can come up with.


----------



## Matty_Kay

We had a bottle of my 2016 Traminette from Lakes Erie region. Very nice with a mix of fruit and a bit of acid for a slight bite. Paired with steak, asparagus and steak fries for dinner. Will definately do Traminette again this fall.


----------



## ibglowin

2010 "K" The Creator Old Stones Walla Walla Valley!

92pts WS. 70% Cab Sauv 30% Syrah from the Rocks district (Milton Freewater AVA) Earthy, savory with loads of mineral and grilled meat layers over plum fruit. Perfect oak, tannins are well integrated and smooth as silk. Nice acid. No complaints. Well done Charles Smith!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> 2010 "K" The Creator Old Stones Walla Walla Valley!
> 
> 92pts WS so like 100pts WA



It actually scored a 94 at barrel tasting from WA. Don't be a hater.


----------



## ibglowin

How could I be a hater. They gave the DB a 97 while WS scored it 89..... LOL




Johnd said:


> Don't be a hater.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> How could I be a hater. They gave the DB a 97 while WS scored it 89..... LOL



I don't know what the DB is, so I have no opinion about which rating is more appropriate, but I've yet to taste a 90+ WA wine that I don't like, that's not so with WS. My taste buds, my opinion.


----------



## ibglowin

That was the *D*ouble*b*ack wine that WA loved but WS pretty much panned.



Johnd said:


> I don't know what the DB is.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> That was the *D*ouble*b*ack wine that WA loved but WS pretty much panned.



Whew, hoped you weren't talking about *D*ragons *B*lood, I'd have had to throw the flag on that one!!!!

I'm sure all of the tasters do their best to be impartial, but we're still talking about humans and taste preference.


----------



## ibglowin

Are WA reviews tasted blind?

I often have this suspicion that there just might be a little bit of "pay to play" going on in that industry in some fashion.



Johnd said:


> I'm sure all of the tasters do their best to be impartial, but we're still talking about humans and taste preference.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Are WA reviews tasted blind?
> 
> I often have this suspicion that there just might be a little bit of "pay to play" going on in that industry in some fashion.



Not quite sure if it's totally blind. For instance, if the WA or WS taster is at a certain winery, he / she certainly knows where they are.

Even so, they eventually have to know what wines they tasted to write the review, and enough time goes by between the tasting and publishing of results to monkey with nearly anything. 

I tend to look at all of the available reviews, WA, WS, Suckling, Vinous, etc., and for the most part, they're pretty consistent in terms of what wines are average, good, and great, regardless of the magnitude of the score within a couple of points.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Are WA reviews tasted blind?
> 
> I often have this suspicion that there just might be a little bit of "pay to play" going on in that industry in some fashion.



Had a few minutes and looked up the tasting methodology:

When possible, tastings are done in peer-group, single-blind conditions (meaning that the same types of wines are tasted against each other and the producers’ names are not known). 

There are exceptions to this policy with respect to (1) all barrel tastings, (2) all specific appellation tastings where at least 25 of the best estates will not submit samples for group tastings and (3) for all wines under $25. 

The ratings reflect an independent, critical look at the wines. Neither price nor the reputation of the producer/grower affect the rating in any manner.


----------



## ibglowin

WS doesn't do barrel or winery tastings. They claim all tastings are blind, and conducted in their offices, but not all tastings are "double blind" There seems to be varying degrees of blind.

http://images.winespectator.com/wso/pdf/WShowwetasteLTR.pdf




Johnd said:


> Not quite sure if it's totally blind. For instance, if the WA or WS taster is at a certain winery, he / she certainly knows where they are.
> 
> Even so, they eventually have to know what wines they tasted to write the review, and enough time goes by between the tasting and publishing of results to monkey with nearly anything.
> 
> I tend to look at all of the available reviews, WA, WS, Suckling, Vinous, etc., and for the most part, they're pretty consistent in terms of what wines are average, good, and great, regardless of the magnitude of the score within a couple of points.


----------



## Boatboy24

2015 Elouan Rose from Willamette, OR. This is a beauty! Ripe raspberry and strawberry, with maybe just a hint of peach and lemon. Firm acidity and minerality. This is the real deal.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> 2015 Elouan Rose from Willamette, OR. This is a beauty! Ripe raspberry and strawberry, with maybe just a hint of peach and lemon. Firm acidity and minerality. This is the real deal.



Sounds like a full Rose trend


----------



## Johny99

Monday night, and oh what a Monday. A rib eye and some of my 2013 red blend. Indulge myself? You bet!


----------



## ibglowin

So this did not disappoint thats for sure. You won't find this in any store outside of WA State. Take a look at the blend. This is the real deal!


----------



## Boatboy24

Broke open a 'tester' of the 2015 Crowdsourced Cabernet from Columbia Crest. As expected, a little tight at first. But still good, considering its relatively young age. It opened up fairly nicely. I get blueberry and anise - tannin and acid are fairly firm. This is pretty enjoyable now, but I plan to let the remaining bottles sit for (hopefully) two years or more.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Drank some extra I had after racking off our 2015 Muscat. Definitely needs some back sweetening for our tastes, but good overall.


----------



## Boatboy24

Monastrell Petit Verdot


----------



## sour_grapes

A bit of leftover Piper Sonoma Brut sparkling wine for starters. Lessee what comes up for dinner!


----------



## roger80465

I have fallen in love with Norton. We are traveling through Missouri (beginning our adventure of seeing a game in every major league ball park). One day we decided to visit the Missouri wine country and that's where I met Norton. To me it is so complex it should be a blend, not a single varietal. Truly outstanding and my new obsession


----------



## ceeaton

May 2015 version of a Bordeaux field blend (74% Merlot, 13% Cab Sauv, 13% Malbec). Seems like the added tannins have died back a lot, very smooth without the bite I got from a bottle earlier in the year. Very fruit forward, which is a change, almost like the Cab Sauv packed up and left the equation, leaving the fruit to run rampant. 

Listening to a bunch of diverse music, anything from Blind Faith to the Eagles (Seven Bridges Road sounds great in the head phones). Now listening to some Gordon Lightfoot since I love the 7-string steel guitar, just wish I had the resolve to learn how to play it.


----------



## mainshipfred

roger80465 said:


> I have fallen in love with Norton. We are traveling through Missouri (beginning our adventure of seeing a game in every major league ball park). One day we decided to visit the Missouri wine country and that's where I met Norton. To me it is so complex it should be a blend, not a single varietal. Truly outstanding and my new obsession



You are one of the few. I am also a Norton fan, absolutely my favorite. As far as blending goes it is my understanding that as long as the single varietal is 80% or higher they are allowed to call it a single varietal. If you taste a 100% Norton you will find there is little to no middle or end palate so they are often blended. This fall I'm making 10+ gallons. I'm going to blend 10 and 20% Merlot, 10-20% Tannat or Nebbiola and some unblended. My favorite is a 10% Merlot blend from one of my local wineries.


----------



## Boatboy24

Domaine Loubejac Rose from Oregon. This is another one of those 'Winery Direct' wines from TW, where it is hard to find the actual winery. But something (I don't recall what) caught my interest when I saw this online. At $15, it's no screaming bargain, but it is very nice. Not a steal, but I'm not upset with what I paid. Really nice mineral notes, along with peach and strawberry. Good finish. Excellent with tonight's dinner


----------



## roger80465

mainshipfred said:


> You are one of the few. I am also a Norton fan, absolutely my favorite. As far as blending goes it is my understanding that as long as the single varietal is 80% or higher they are allowed to call it a single varietal. If you taste a 100% Norton you will find there is little to no middle or end palate so they are often blended. This fall I'm making 10+ gallons. I'm going to blend 10 and 20% Merlot, 10-20% Tannat or Nebbiola and some unblended. My favorite is a 10% Merlot blend from one of my local wineries.



I'm sure there is something else blended in. They offered a couple blends but I preferred the one listed as Norton. I tried a blend of Norton and Chamborcin 70/30 that they described as being similar to a tuscan. Since I love tuscan wines I expected that blend to be my favorite but it didn't make the cut. It just lost the pizazz. 

Also really enjoyed the Chardonelle. Seemed like a blend of Chardonnay and maybe Pinot Griis. Really enjoyable white. Had one fermented and aged in stainless and another with big oak and probable battonage. Really full bodied and buttery. Opened new worlds for me


----------



## Boatboy24

94 and humid today.  So I'm starting with an ice cold Corona w/ lime. We'll see how I feel after that.


----------



## J-Hat

Starting my weekend


----------



## geek

Very good minerals. Costco buy..


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I cracked the last bottle from my first batch of 2012 LR Red Mountain Trio from Kenridge/Cellar Craft. Dayum!  In a week, it'll be 5 years old and there is no mistaking that this is a nice, full bodied, Washington wine. Really enjoyable. With pretty much all my red kits; I may enjoy them, but I can definitely tell they are kits. I'd have a hard time distinguishing this one though. 

Followed the directions, aside from some additional oak (French) and 3.6g of Tancor Grand Cru tannin about 6 weeks before bottling. 

I have one bottle left from the 2nd batch, where I added tannin in primary, changed the yeast to D254, barrel aged for 12 weeks, and added a little more tannin prior to bottling.


----------



## geek

Do I need to say? [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

I have opened two bottles of mine. It's a keeper!





geek said:


> Do I need to say? [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 37904


----------



## jgmann67

Had dinner at Rustic on the Coppola property in Geyserville last night (cue Linsey Buckingham's Holiday Road). 

Had the Director's Cut Cinema (Cab base with Zin and Petit Sarah) and the Reserve Cab with a porterhouse steak. 

Big monster wines. I need to figure out a way to live here.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Big monster wines. I need to figure out a way to live here.



Well, since you are going to live there, I'll start tipping the carboy on those 3 gallons of Lanza Zin I was going to bring over... You won't need it!


----------



## ibglowin

Its easy.

Bring lots of $$$$ 



jgmann67 said:


> I need to figure out a way to live here.


----------



## jgmann67

So, I'll be playing the powerball a lot from now on, I guess. And don't tip that zin just yet, craig. Odds are (and we're talking 500,000,000:1 here) that I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> So, I'll be playing the powerball a lot from now on, I guess. And don't tip that zin just yet, craig. Odds are (and we're talking 500,000,000:1 here) that I'm not going anywhere.



If you win, bring me along. I can clean the pool and do the lawn so you can drink more wine.


----------



## Enologo

Opened a bottle of my 2015 Chilean Syrah. Couldn't believe how well it turned out.


----------



## Boatboy24

3 YO Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot.


----------



## J-Hat

9 MO Eclipse Lodi Zin. 

Still tasting rather young.


----------



## geek

Visiting NC and brought a few bottles of my wine.
Tonight we're sipping on the LE 15 Gewurztraminer Verdelho Muscat.


----------



## ibglowin

Tenshen Rose' This was awesome stuff from Cali. No complaints. Loads of strawberry and watermelon. Acid out the wazzoo as well. Bulk buy! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

42-month-old CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. Worth the price of admission, but not a _lot_ more!  I am happy, however.


----------



## Enologo

Last night opened a bottle of my 2014 Petite Syrah. Very good but not like the Chilean.


----------



## geek

Muscadine wine in NC, and some Sauvignon Blanc.
The CupCake Sauvignon Blanc from Costco is much better AND cheaper [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight, I cracked the last bottle from my first batch of 2012 LR Red Mountain Trio from Kenridge/Cellar Craft. Dayum!  In a week, it'll be 5 years old and there is no mistaking that this is a nice, full bodied, Washington wine. Really enjoyable. With pretty much all my red kits; I may enjoy them, but I can definitely tell they are kits. I'd have a hard time distinguishing this one though.
> 
> Followed the directions, aside from some additional oak (French) and 3.6g of Tancor Grand Cru tannin about 6 weeks before bottling.
> 
> I have one bottle left from the 2nd batch, where I added tannin in primary, changed the yeast to D254, barrel aged for 12 weeks, and added a little more tannin prior to bottling.



Opened the last bottle from batch 2, while the previous one is still in recent memory. As good as batch 1 was, this is closer to a commercial wine. Better mouthfeel and finish on this one. A little less fruit - maybe from the additional tannin just masking it. Sad that these are now gone (or about to be), but considering I made both of them in my first 12 months as a winemaker, I'm pretty happy. Bottom line: kits (and pretty much all wine) greatly benefit from extended aging.


----------



## dcbrown73

I picked up four of these on a whim from WTSO a few months ago.

2007 Chateau Coutet Barsac 1er Cru Classe.

Never had it before and it's a wake up call. I didn't know much about it, but wow it's has a a very nice deep flavor and oh man is it wOOoOo sweet! 

It's very good, but wow was I not expecting it to be sweet like that. I believe this is my first Sémillon (though it's a blend of course)


----------



## sour_grapes

It's a Sauternes! Of course it is sweet! This is generally a dessert wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

It was a lovely, comfortable summer eve, so I opened a bottle of Menage a Trois Gold, which is their rich Chard offering. _Pas mal!_


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> I picked up four of these on a whim from WTSO a few months ago.
> 
> 2007 Chateau Coutet Barsac 1er Cru Classe.
> 
> Never had it before and it's a wake up call. I didn't know much about it, but wow it's has a a very nice deep flavor and oh man is it wOOoOo sweet!
> 
> It's very good, but wow was I not expecting it to be sweet like that. I believe this is my first Sémillon (though it's a blend of course)



It actually looks sweet.


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking a Dornfelder (Batch 18-b) from September 2015. This is the 3 gallon batch without as much oak as the one I bottled today (Batch 18-a). I like the one I bottled today much better. The oak mutes the overly dark fruit I taste in 18-b (which I just opened a bottle of). It is nice to taste a split batch where the only difference was the time of bottling and the amount of oak. I'm trying to figure out the amount of extra oak, but my notes were obviously taken while I was drinking something, whether beer or wine, and are rather incomplete. I think I posted some of my additions in a thread here so will have to go back and research and update my notes. But for sure, the extra oak has benefited this wine in a big way.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just opened a bottle of my 3rd wine kit, a now-nearly-4-yr-old CC Showcase Amarone. This is now drinking mighty fine. Mellow, a bit boozy but in balance, some jam and stewed fruits. Not a lot of depth or complexity, but certainly better than a sharp stick in the eye!


----------



## J-Hat

sour_grapes said:


> I just opened a bottle of my 3rd wine kit, a now-nearly-4-yr-old CC Showcase Amarone. This is now drinking mighty fine. Mellow, a bit boozy but in balance, some jam and stewed fruits. Not a lot of depth or complexity, but certainly better than a sharp stick in the eye!




That's what I'm looking for in the wine I make, slightly better than a sharp stick in the eye. Haha [emoji12]


----------



## ibglowin

TW stop yesterday. Picked up a bunch of Vinho Verde for Mrs. IB, this Domaine de Bendel French Rose as well as a 15 Tenet Syrah. The Rose was very good tonight with our crab salad!


----------



## sour_grapes

J-Hat said:


> That's what I'm looking for in the wine I make, slightly better than a sharp stick in the eye. Haha [emoji12]



To be fair to me, my standards are a bit higher than what you report. I said that my wine is "_certainly_ better than a sharp stick in the eye." *Much* better than "slightly"!


----------



## Boatboy24

My 2016 juice bucket Viognier. Sadly, after about a week of refrigeration, it has dropped a fairly large amount of tartrates. Lucky for me, I had the bottle upright in the fridge and they are all at the bottom. Its really good (this one is definitely better than my last), but I'm really disappointed w/ the acid fallout. I'm going to get Viognier right and when I do, the angels will sing.


----------



## ibglowin

Your making me appreciate more and more that CC Showcase Viognier Kit I made years ago. It won a blind taste test with against 3 commercial Viognier's!



Boatboy24 said:


> I'm going to get Viognier right and when I do, the angels will sing.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Your making me appreciate more and more that CC Showcase Viognier Kit I made years ago. It won a blind taste test with against 3 commercial Viognier's!



I keep thinking that getting fresh juice at 1/3 the price can't be bad. Granted, I've only done two - and the first was a total experiment. This was still an impulse buy and somewhat of an experiment. Don't get me wrong, its very good. Just have to deal w/ those crystals in the bottom of the bottle. My wife walked by my glass, picked it up and took a big whiff. She immediately asked if it was mine or commercial, stating that it smelled 'like a store bought wine' and that she liked it. I'm not sure how to take that.


----------



## ibglowin

Did you cold stabilize?



Boatboy24 said:


> This was still an impulse buy and somewhat of an experiment.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Did you cold stabilize?



Nope. Didn't for my first either, but didn't have this issue. I'll be CS'ing next time though.


----------



## geek

Never made a Vionier, so really hoping to see a good Viognier LE kit coming up in the next wave of LE/RQ.


----------



## ibglowin

Absolutely no need to wait on a LE/RQ kit as this is available year round. And it is worth every penny.

Cellar Craft Showcase Viognier



geek said:


> Never made a Vionier, so really hoping to see a good Viognier LE kit coming up in the next wave of LE/RQ.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Absolutely no need to wait on a LE/RQ kit as this is available year round. And it is worth every penny.
> 
> Cellar Craft Showcase Viognier



I saw that kit in the past but it seems too high of a price.


----------



## ibglowin

Awwww LP doesn't carry CC Showcase do they.......

You get what you pay for Varis! 



geek said:


> I saw that kit in the past but it seems too high of a price.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Awwww LP doesn't carry CC Showcase do they.......
> 
> You get what you pay for Varis!



Ha!

I also buy from the other manufacturers, not WE alone...


----------



## geek

It seems like every bottle I open tastes better than the previous one, the grapefruit taste is more pronounced [emoji4]


----------



## Johnd

Drinking a glass of my Chilean Cab from Spring 2016, bottled a week or two ago and had on spare bottle after labeling 30. 

Boosted the BRIX a tad before pitching BM 4x4, struggled a bit with MLF and didn't finish, then spent 6 months in a barrel. Finished up at pH 3.51 and TA 6.7, and wasn't very good 4 months ago, kinda blah. 

It's way better today, and despite my wine snobbishness, I really like it. Did well with the oak, lots of dark fruit flavors, still has a slight tartness and tannins, but in another year or two, this could be really good. 

Despite the MLF challenges, it has smoothed out pretty nicely, I give it thumbs up.


----------



## sour_grapes

Mmmmm, in addition to the commercial red and my WE Eclipse Pinot Gris documented elsewhere, I opened a relatively recent Amarone for late-night sipping. It is a bit over 2 years old; the only tweaks were a yeast swap to BM45 and some FT Tannin Rouge. It is drinking very nice right now. Very smooth and rich and chewy. Not much nose, and a little boozy, but fruit-forward and dense. I like it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night was a beer night.


----------



## Redbird1

I had that on nitro once. Even better than regular!


----------



## geek

At Costco they have these new Rose wines.


----------



## geek

Really cold [emoji106]


----------



## geek

Still celebrating the wife's birthday [emoji322]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> At Costco they have these new Rose wines.
> 
> View attachment 38292
> 
> View attachment 38293



Whispering Angel is good. But I'm pretty sure I've bought it at the grocery store for a few bucks less. I'll have to double check.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pretty good. I'm thinking it is predominately Chardonnay (unoaked).


----------



## Boatboy24

Tasty......


----------



## jgmann67

First taste of the RJS EP Australian Pinot Noir. It's 9 months old. Fruity, medium body with deep color. Very young, but not kit-ish tasting. I have another 5 tasters, enough to get me to 2 years old, I think.


----------



## ibglowin

You make a TW run this weekend?



Boatboy24 said:


> Tasty......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You make a TW run this weekend?



Picked it up tonight at the local grocery store. I've had it before and liked it.


----------



## ibglowin

I will have to see if I can snag a bottle of the 2016 Tamaya Rose' of Pinot Noir next time I am in ABQ. Have seen the vineyard planted and growing well for the last 3 years now. The vineyard is visible from I25 and on Pueblo land. Nice to see them expand into something besides another casino. Gruet knows how to make a good wine somehow from vines planted in (basically) sand..... Grapes look nice tho!

http://krqe.com/2017/08/09/winery-partners-with-new-mexico-pueblo-to-create-first-native-american-grown-wine/


----------



## J-Hat

Sangiovese and Tempranillo blend. Little sweet for my taste but the SO enjoys it


----------



## ibglowin

We got a huge flow of moisture today and it started raining after lunch and continues to look like rain all through the night. With the cooler temps finally (60 degrees outside) I thought I would seize the opportunity to break away from Rose' after Rose' and pull a bottle of my 2013 San Acacia Tres Rojo's blend from the cellar. 50% Zinfandel, 25% Cab Sauv, 25% Merlot all from the Lodi, CA AVA. This continues to get better and better. Still seems like it could go for another 5 years or more. Tannins have softened and come together nicely. Oak is perfect. I wanted a wine to go with grilled fare including BBQ and I got a wine that over delivered in every way. Needless to say I paired this with leftover Baby Backs from my Sunday smoke day. I forgot what a 14.5% ABV wine will do to you after a couple of glasses. Powerful stuff!


----------



## geek

Promo is not intensional.
Good wines, spectacular views and great afternoon.

Life is good [emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

Really nice Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## geek

WE Selection International Brunello


----------



## jgmann67

geek said:


> WE Selection International Brunello
> 
> View attachment 38521




How is this wine? I see it advertised, but no one ever talks about it.


----------



## geek

jgmann67 said:


> How is this wine? I see it advertised, but no one ever talks about it.




It's just "ok" for me, good on the nose for being a kit wine. Not even close to my wine made from grapes for sure [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Weeknight anniversary dinner for us. Pulled out a 2009 Erath Oregon Pinot Noir that has been sitting in the cellar for a few years just waiting for the right moment. 

Paired really well with our dinner!


----------



## ibglowin

Mapping out a plan for smoking a Brisket on the Pit Boss this weekend!


----------



## geek

Enjoying my WE LE Sauvignon Blanc Rose, is this wine getting better or what?

At my friend's Italian restaurant.




They gave me a sip of this Coppola which I found very smooth and I liked it.


----------



## ceeaton

Hmmm, got a P.M. from Mr. @jgmann67 wondering if I had tasted the Lanza Zin from last Fall lately (he's making a blend of that and his Lanza Petit Sirah from last Fall). Got the thief (no tipping) and I am starting the rounds. Hit the Chilean Syrah from this Spring. A bit gassy still, but fell in love on the first taste. Now onto the other twelve batches aging. Thanks a heck of a lot Jim, I've gotta get up by 5 am tomorrow morning!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Enjoying my WE LE Sauvignon Blanc Rose, is this wine getting better or what?
> 
> At my friend's Italian restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 38541
> 
> 
> They gave me a sip of this Coppola which I found very smooth and I liked it.
> 
> View attachment 38542



I've always enjoyed that Coppola. Especially at Costco prices. A lot of other places, it can get near $20 - not worth that.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Hmmm, got a P.M. from Mr. @jgmann67 wondering if I had tasted the Lanza Zin from last Fall lately!



Tasted mine the other day - delicious.


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey on the phone with my MIL. Grabbed a sample of all of our white wines aging plus the Chianti with some fresh cranberries added during fermentation. Here are the results:

--Apple wine "on the cheap" from last Winter, still dry, wife liked but said "need sweetness"
--Selection Chardonnay kit from February - definitely her favorite, time to bottle, half going to my Mom (now for a Christmas present, missed her birthday)
--Chilean Muscato from this Spring - she likes it dry - it's the one her workmates are clamoring for (but they are expecting sweet, maybe half sweet and half dry?)
--Chilean Pinot Grigio from Spring 2016 - adjusted for excess acidity - two thumbs up from the boss, time to bottle
--Chilean Chianti bucket with added cranberries - body seems to match the OB kit wine she craves, she thinks it will be good as she can taste the cranberries coming through, the additional sweetness to be added should bring that out even more, she's excited.

So I'm happy with the results. May hit the red wine "row" later but feeling the earlier tastings, so might be overkill, tomorrow evening is open for more tastings at this point.

Five out of five with the boss, might need to ask for a raise (or more $$ for ingredients).


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I've always enjoyed that Coppola. Especially at Costco prices. A lot of other places, it can get near $20 - not worth that.




I was at the FF Coppola Winery this summer and got an eye on their packaging operations. Sure enough, when you're drinking the Costco house wine, Kirkland, it's Coppola in the bottle. The diamond (like the claret in your pic) level is their entry level wine. So, I do the math. Hmmmm.

I bought a bottle of the Archemedes red. Saving it for the holidays.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Tasted mine the other day - delicious.



I concur. Seems a bit boozy to me at this point, though I'd been drinking a lot of beer and white wine samples earlier. I oaked it two different ways (two different carboys) and like them both (Am Med+ cubes and Am Med+ Xoakers).

Did yours spend any time in the barrel yet?

Edit: The one with the Xoakers is way smoother by a long shot than the cube version, wow! (and seems less boozy to boot)


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> I concur. Seems a bit boozy to me at this point, though I'd been drinking a lot of beer and white wine samples earlier. I oaked it two different ways (two different carboys) and like them both (Am Med+ cubes and Am Med+ Xoakers).
> 
> Did yours spend any time in the barrel yet?
> 
> Edit: The one with the Xoakers is way smoother by a long shot than the cube version, wow! (and seems less boozy to boot)




You guys need a neutral third party to taste and compare your wines, I think.


----------



## ceeaton

Red flights:

--Fall 2016 Lanza Zin - really good for being so young - Xoaker version better by far than cube version - used Am Med+ for both (Xoaker version my favorite red to this point)
--Spring 2016 Chilean Pinot Noir - better than light body, but not much more - has nice dark fruit flavors coming through, but not juicy and over ripe, very suppressed in a way, but very smooth (should have sampled before the Zin)
--WE SE Intl Malbec w/skins + more skins - Started 11 months ago, kit taste is not very noticeable at this point which really surprises me, wonder if I'm working on getting a cold or something...
--Fall 2016 local Cab Franc - extremely light in body, but the flavor is there, just wish it had a heavier mouthfeel (and colour). Very clean flavor profile.
--SE Vieux Chateau Du Roi - 14 months - still has a candy type sweetness in the background - definitely can tell it is a kit, was hoping this would be a quick drinker, NOT!
--SE Intl Brunello - 18 months - kit taste not really discernible - slight background sweetness that has died over time - nice heavy body - smooth - highly alcoholic but the oak seems to keep this in check so far; don't think it needs any more oak

There, I'm done. Time to sleep and dream about aging wine. And maybe beautiful women who like my wine (like, maybe, my wife).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I concur. Seems a bit boozy to me at this point, though I'd been drinking a lot of beer and white wine samples earlier. I oaked it two different ways (two different carboys) and like them both (Am Med+ cubes and Am Med+ Xoakers).
> 
> Did yours spend any time in the barrel yet?
> 
> Edit: The one with the Xoakers is way smoother by a long shot than the cube version, wow! (and seems less boozy to boot)



I don't get boozy (but my 2014 Amador Zin that I had last night still is a bit boozy). More spice than fruit. Very nice mouthfeel. It spent a little over 3 months in a neutral barrel and got some Med French cubes after that. Its going to be an outstanding base for my 'Prisoner' blend and really good on its own.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Hmmm, got a P.M. from Mr. @jgmann67 wondering if I had tasted the Lanza Zin from last Fall lately (he's making a blend of that and his Lanza Petit Sirah from last Fall). Got the thief (no tipping) and I am starting the rounds. Hit the Chilean Syrah from this Spring. A bit gassy still, but fell in love on the first taste. Now onto the other twelve batches aging. Thanks a heck of a lot Jim, I've gotta get up by 5 am tomorrow morning!



What yeast did you use for the Syrah? I used BM 4X4 and when I tasted it a few months ago I can't remember it being very gassy. About time to taste it again.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> What yeast did you use for the Syrah? I used BM 4X4 and when I tasted it a few months ago I can't remember it being very gassy. About time to taste it again.



AMH to get a nice long ferment and skin contact. It's gassy because I've only racked it twice, once off the gross lees to add my MLB, once after MLF completed and added my Kmeta. I didn't use the AIO since I didn't want to chance the MLB hanging around in my tubing after I cleaned it. I won't dare bottle it until at least this time next year. It's summer, I want to be outside drinking beer and grilling/smoking food, in no particular order.

I need to rack wines today, maybe even bottle one, but it's really nice and summery out today, and it's only me and the younger boy at home, so I've got the "estate" to myself. Of course I already cracked a beer (I have eaten breakfast, so it's legal then, right?).


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Had an Islay Scotch tasting night, and some cigars.


----------



## stickman

Opened a magnum of my 2007 Cabernet, made from frozen must, 50% Russian River Cab, 30% Old Hill Glen Ellen Cab, and 20% Columbia Gorge Malbec. When this wine was made, I was experimenting with different yeasts, half was fermented with D254 and the remainder with D80, ML and aged 12 months in a 30gal Demptos Troncais Med toast barrel. The final pH was 3.85, so I didn't think it would hold up long term, but it is very nice, still has fruit and mouth coating tannins. Nine years and the cork isn't even phased. I've got about 6 magnums left and that's it, the standard bottles were gone long ago.


----------



## ibglowin

2012 EFESTE Jolie Bouche (Boushey Vineyard) Syrah. If this came out of Napa it would be $100. Anyone can have it for 60% less. Just look to the North......

This was amazing and paired wonderfully with leftover Chicken Parm. Incredible life altering juju!


----------



## Ajmassa

Haven't had any red wine in about 2 weeks. I was reaching for the Stags Leap at the store, but talked myself out of it. Ended up with a Napa Cabernet, Raymond 2012. 
As well as Arrowood Cabernet from Sonoma. $70 for both bottles! Not my normal style, but felt the need to splurge a little. 
Uncorked the Sonoma to breath, awaiting consumption


----------



## Boatboy24

Long week. Started with this, then on to some Sauvignon Blanc Rose.


----------



## skyfire322

Liquid sunshine.


----------



## geek

Marc Anthony's concert in CT, just a beer [emoji482]


----------



## ibglowin

Watching the Weather Channel and Harvey come ashore tonight. A little Red Mountain Juice was just what I needed. I have family strung out from Corpus Christi to San Antonio, Austin and points in between. So far so good.


----------



## geek

Cheapo way this afternoon


----------



## geek

Can't get cheaper than this




Has anyone tried this Meritage from Costco?


----------



## geek

Or these ones...they came up in the Washington Journal as 2 of 4 wines as the best selection from Costco.


----------



## ibglowin

Do you subscribe to the Costco Wine Blog ?



geek said:


> Or these ones...they came up in the Washington Journal as 2 of 4 wines as the best selection from Costco.
> 
> View attachment 38723
> 
> View attachment 38724
> 
> 
> View attachment 38725


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Do you subscribe to the Costco Wine Blog ?




No, maybe I should.
The info was given to me by the liquor store employees who showed me the article.

Any input on those?


----------



## ibglowin

I tried the French Rose' and it was good. But then it was $18 a bottle. I usually only pay attention if its from WA or OR.



geek said:


> No, maybe I should.
> The info was given to me by the liquor store employees who showed me the article.
> 
> Any input on those?


----------



## geek

I purchased a bottle of that New Zealand Sauv Blanc ($6.95 a bottle) to give it a try tonight, hoping it is as good as the Cup Cake version and its mineral flavor.


----------



## ibglowin

For that price if it is decent why even make anymore NZ Sauv Blanc! If you purchase an EP Kit its gonna cost you at least $4-5 a bottle plus corks and other supplies!



geek said:


> I purchased a bottle of that New Zealand Sauv Blanc ($6.95 a bottle) to give it a try tonight, hoping it is as good as the Cup Cake version and its mineral flavor.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> For that price if it is decent why even make anymore NZ Sauv Blanc! If you purchase an EP Kit its gonna cost you at least $4-5 a bottle plus corks and other supplies!



That's what I was thinking, let's see how it tastes.
The employee at Costco told me they sell a LOT of that Sauv Blanc, so we'll see.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That's what I was thinking, let's see how it tastes.
> The employee at Costco told me they sell a LOT of that Sauv Blanc, so we'll see.



I'm sure they sell a lot of Menage a' Trois too, but that doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm sure they sell a lot of Menage a' Trois too, but that doesn't mean it's good.



Good and what sells are oftentimes quite unrelated. (See Budweiser beer for a perfect example).


----------



## Ajmassa

Walked into my local liquor store for a couple bottles. And the owner grabbed me within a minute to show me the new varietals and blends on the shelves he ordered at my request. 
One of which is a Tuscan since I rarely find a good selection. This was just $18 so let's see how she is. 
40% merlot
25% Cab Franc
25% Cab Sav
10% Sangiovese


----------



## geek

Approved..!!
Especially at $7.99
Not as robust and intense as the Cup Cake but good grapefruit and mineral flavor, good buy.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Approved..!!
> Especially at $7.99
> Not as robust and intense as the Cup Cake but good grapefruit and mineral flavor, good buy.
> 
> View attachment 38747



Will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Will keep an eye out for it.



Not sure if you have tried the Cup Cake Sauv Blanc from NZ, which is pretty darn good. This Costco Sauv Blanc also from NZ may not be as complex as the Cup Cake but I think it is a very good buy for its price, and it has some of the minerals I really like.


----------



## ibglowin

This Sh!T is still BaNaNaS! Found a local source!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> This Sh!T is still BaNaNaS! Found a local source!


So is that the Riesling? Does it really taste like BaNaNaS? If so it might be a good accompaniment with my morning cereal on weekends (they frown on drinking before work, I don't get it)? Is it very expensive?

More information, pretty please.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL......

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDkdm-DQ1NQ[/ame]

Amazing (year in year out) Riesling from Charles Smith. Sells for $10 a bottle if you know where to look. About the best wine to pair with food you could ever want. especially Asian etc. Its off dry but the acidity and mix of flavors cancel that out (for me) especially when paired with the right foods. Only 12% ABV so won't leave you looking to lay down after a couple of glasses.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Sells for $10 a bottle if you know where to look.



$8.99 for the 2015 at my nearby TW. Should I swing by?

http://www.totalwine.com/wine/white...ules=true&text=Charles+Smith+Kung+Fu+Riesling


----------



## ibglowin

Bulk buy! Like I said, slightly off dry, but it pairs so well with food. 



Boatboy24 said:


> $8.99 for the 2015 at my nearby TW. Should I swing by?
> 
> http://www.totalwine.com/wine/white...ules=true&text=Charles+Smith+Kung+Fu+Riesling




Not selling for that price at my closest TW!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Bulk buy! Like I said, slightly off dry, but it pairs so well with food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not selling for that price at my closest TW!



Maybe it's cheap here because its the 2015? I'm going to have to go see what they actually have.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, it seems the page auto-refreshed and the "2015" is gone.


----------



## ibglowin

There is plenty around plus the entire lot of 2016 to be released soon. 160,000 cases produced!





Boatboy24 said:


> Well, it seems the page auto-refreshed and the "2015" is gone.


----------



## Boatboy24

Seems to be plenty in stock at my TW. At one point it specified the 2015. Next minute, no vintage mentioned.


----------



## ibglowin

You know I have been looking for 2016 since around June of this year. Not a bottle in sight eveywhere I go I see nothing but 2015. It has to be close though to being released I am sure.

Kroger (Smith's) in our area is having a 30% off case sale (mix and match)....





Boatboy24 said:


> Maybe it's cheap here because its the 2015? I'm going to have to go see what they actually have.


----------



## ibglowin

Don't be afraid of the 2015 (especially at that price point). Riesling ages pretty well if kept under decent storage conditions.



Boatboy24 said:


> Seems to be plenty in stock at my TW. At one point it specified the 2015. Next minute, no vintage mentioned.


----------



## geek

Sipping the left over of the Sauvignon Blanc I bought at Costco 2 days ago.

The lemon aroma hits your nose nicely [emoji4]
Still really good after the bottle has been opened for a couple days. I'd definitely buy again, and at that price....absolutely [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck.........


----------



## Boatboy24

This did not suck either. Almost wasteful on burger night, but sometimes you have to say 'what the heck'. My parents settled on the sale of their house yesterday and their realtor gave them this bottle. 2014 Caymus 1858. Really nice Cab.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> This Sh!T is still BaNaNaS! Found a local source!



Thanks for the recommendation, Mike. Good Sh!t! Yes, there is a very, very subtle hint of sugar, but that acidity and the bright green apple and stone fruit make it hard to detect. Good stuff!

@ceeaton: no bananas.


----------



## geek

From a cheapo kit


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> From a cheapo kit



You can do better than that on T-Bone night!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> You can do better than that on T-Bone night!





But let me tell you, this wine threw a curve ball at me, it is not complex as my grape wine but it is very good [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

I bet that was a good pairing if the wine was drinkable (which I imagine it was with Varis' professional wine making abilities). I wouldn't turn down a bottle of that one.


----------



## joeswine

Which kit?


----------



## geek

Craig,

It wasn't a "great, oh my God" wine, but not too shabby really.

Joe, that's a WE VR 10L kit I bought on sale from LP 2 years ago. I don't have my notes here to know if I tweaked it or not.
I also made a Barolo (now Nebbiolo) around the same time and I think the Barolo is very very good, need to try it soon.


----------



## pgentile

Last year's Zin, coming along quite nicely.


----------



## sour_grapes

pgentile said:


> Last year's Zin, coming along quite nicely.



Great label! Do you live on Bainbridge?

(I had to "go up 17th" a little to get both towers.)


----------



## pgentile

sour_grapes said:


> Great label! Do you live on Bainbridge?
> 
> (I had to "go up 17th" a little to get both towers.)



Thanks on the labels, my girlfriend made those for me last year.

Yes I live on Bainbridge, 20 years ago I lived on Kater near your shot.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Craig,
> 
> It wasn't a "great, oh my God" wine, but not too shabby really.
> 
> Joe, that's a WE VR 10L kit I bought on sale from LP 2 years ago. I don't have my notes here to know if I tweaked it or not.
> 
> I glad you posted this. This is the first wine I made. Started January 2 this year. It was a kit I asked for for Christmas knowing very very little about wine making. Since then I've come to accept this will never be a killer wine. With all that being said here is what I did last week. BTW, this is 5 gallons seeing I newbie bottled 5 bottles early on.
> 
> Took readings SO2 40, Ph 3.28 and TA 5.20. Added 2 tsp wine tannin and 1.5g tartaric plus .5 oz a liquid oak and .5 oz of glycerine and haven't taken readings since. It has a really big bite and way too oaky. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## geek

Giving this a try.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Finishing off the Kung Fu Riesling from the other night, then onto Winery Series Super Tuscan w/ Ina Garten's lasagna.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> / Ina Garten's lasagna.





Great. Now I have that song stuck in my head...


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Great. Now I have that song stuck in my head...



There's a song called Ina Garten's Lasagna?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Giving this a try.....



What did you think?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> What did you think?



It has good potential, nice lemon aroma, the flavor is still not quite there yet, for me....just a couple more months (I think).


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights pairing with the steak. Amazing Pinot from California no less!


----------



## Boatboy24

Outdoor dining for lunch and an excellent white wine from the Piedmont.


----------



## jgmann67

Ina Garten Lasagna... sung to the tune of Iron Butterfly's "Ina gotta davita".


----------



## ibglowin

Been warm afternoons the last couple days. Monsoons have shutdown as of late. Took the Golden's for their afternoon walk while we had a bit of cloud cover. Came back and said its 5:00 somewhere and Beer-thirty here! This just came out a few weeks ago. I am kinda tired of drinking pine cone flavored beer (IPA) So want something nice and light and easy to drink. Lots of citrus notes and a little coriander. Easy Summer beer. 5.2%ABV


----------



## Elmer

Being a homer


----------



## Smok1

Strawberry rhubarb wine straight out of the garden and a couple taste tests from the carboys, LE16 grenache cab and a LE16 Cabernet franc


----------



## Smok1

geek said:


> Giving this a try.....



I did the other white of the series, ive only tasted one bottle so far but was very pleased with it


----------



## Smok1

Photo didnt load for some reason


----------



## Boatboy24

Dark Horse Rose tonight. Surprisingly good, though lacking on the finish. Excellent nose, but could use some acid and/or minerality. Pretty nice for a cheap wine though.


----------



## sour_grapes

I programmed a small feature into my "winecellartracker" spreadsheet. This spreadsheet normally just tells me which bottle is next in my drinking schedule. However, I have two Malbec kits I have been meaning to compare. So, whenever one of them comes to the top of the drinking list, I have the other one light up, too, with a comment of "Try a side-by-side Malbec tasting." Tonight, I finally did.

The contenders are a WE Selection International Argentine Malbec (now 44 mos.) vs. a CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec (now 34 mos.). My wife and I arranged a blind tasting. The results were definitive. The CC Showcase kicked ass. It wasn't even close. It wasn't a contest -- it was the 2010 DeSean Jackson punt return against the Giants, strolling backwards into the endzone while taunting the opposition. [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1vSFJsn3O0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1vSFJsn3O0[/ame]



To be fair, the WE Malbec wasn't bad, but this is the wine I have always described as "meh." The CC, on the other hand, is lovely.


----------



## BlueStimulator

Sadly Nothing tonight


----------



## geek

I haven't tried my CC Malbec in a long time....glad it is tasting good Paul..


----------



## geek

With some pasta and eggplant.


----------



## ceeaton

Opened a bottle of my first kit wine, a WE SE Original California Viognier. Just passed 29 months in age. Very smooth (to the point where my wife who doesn't care for commercial Viognier really enjoyed a glass and commented on how much she liked it). The nose and the flavor are still there, I figured it would have started backing off by now. Still have 10 bottles left, which surprises me. I can sometimes show restraint. I'm learning!


----------



## Elmer

My favorite local stout


----------



## Boatboy24

One of my 2015 blends. Excellent and just what I need after a rough evening. Plumbing issues...


----------



## sour_grapes

I am hoping to make Syrah from Washington State grapes later this fall, so I decided the time was ripe to start sampling commercial examples of same. Going simple tonight: Charles Smith's Booon-Boom Syrah. Especially after being open for a bit, this is a very smooth and approachable (if somewhat simple) wine. Very pleasant indeed!


----------



## ibglowin

Find a bottle of the Pundit!




sour_grapes said:


> I am hoping to make Syrah from Washington State grapes later this fall, so I decided the time was ripe to start sampling commercial examples of same. Going simple tonight: Charles Smith's Booon-Boom Syrah. Especially after being open for a bit, this is a very smooth and approachable (if somewhat simple) wine. Very pleasant indeed!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Find a bottle of the Pundit!



Took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## ibglowin

In stock right down the road from you @sour_grapes


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Find a bottle of the Pundit!





Boatboy24 said:


> Took the words right outta my mouth.



Okay, okay, I will see if I can find it and have a sip!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, okay, I will see if I can find it and have a sip!



Don't let them bully you. Yes, your first choice was rather simple vs. complex, but it is not a bad first choice in my humble opinion (you can tell how old I am since I didn't drop an IMHO for that one). There are bottles to try other than those two. You do need to sample many to get a good overall basis for your research. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Boatboy24

Started with Two Arrowheads Viognier/Roussanne from Paso, followed by Torbreck Vineyard's "Woodcutters" Shiraz from Barossa Valley.


----------



## ceeaton

Been beering all afternoon. Got my testing done so poured a glass of a Harford Vineyards 2015 Cab Franc that I bought today. Light in body and color, but a nice peppery finish. I think my wife will like some of this tomorrow afternoon. I'm converting her to the "dry side", and this is a good one for her to try (not too much oak, not too much body, not sahara like dry (a bit of fruitiness evident)).

Edit: actually the more of this I drink, the more I notice the nice oak background. There might not be any left if I keep pouring glasses of this...sort of like tipping a carboy. Eventually it will get empty.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Find a bottle of the Pundit!





Boatboy24 said:


> Took the words right outta my mouth.



Does this count? I am getting closer....

So, I was in a different local grocery store that has a fairly wide wine selection (a few hundred labels, I would say). They had little in the way of Washington Syrahs, but I spied this. I was pretty sure it was from "the same people" as The Pundit, but was very confused when I saw it was from France (Costières de Nîmes, far southern Rhone valley). It was originally priced at ~$26, then marked down to ~$18, and on special this week for ~$12. I nabbed one. Online, the lowest price I see is $20. And, yes, somehow my poor knowledge was correct. Tenet Wines is a collaboration between people in Washington and people in the Rhone Valley. So I got wine from the right winery, but the wrong side of the Atlantic 

Opened it for dinner tonight, and it was quite lovely. The nose is strong, and redolent of blueberries (actually, almost like _artificial_ blueberries!). It was good, but I will admit that I would have been disappointed had I shelled out $26 for this wine. But no complaints here!


----------



## ibglowin

Does not count.

Look for the Owl!









sour_grapes said:


> Does this count? I am getting closer....


----------



## sour_grapes

Don't worry, I am still looking!


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled this over the weekend. This has held up very well especially in light of the cool growing season in 2010. Only got one should have gotten more ....


----------



## Boatboy24

A little Rose on a warm September day!


----------



## sour_grapes

I finally bottled my WE Italian Piedmont Eclipse Nebbiolo. I had left it bulk aging for a really long time, namely, 22 mos. This was due to a combination of laziness, benign neglect, having plenty of other wine, and not needing the carboy it was in. Not surprisingly, I have never bulk aged that long before.

It is lovely. It is drinking wonderfully right now. Very approachable, very quaffable, very tasty.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cascina Chicco Roero Arneis. Was at a restaurant a few weeks ago and this was recommended by our very wine-literate waiter. We were back there tonight and I had it again. Fantastic white wine - think of a combo between Viognier and Sauvignon Blanc. The great citrus and minerality of the SB, combined with the wonderful floral and stone fruit notes of a Viognier. Not a very common grape, but If you find one, I recommend it.


----------



## jgmann67

A Clos du Bois Marlstone. Big wine.


----------



## jgmann67

sour_grapes said:


> I finally bottled my WE Italian Piedmont Eclipse Nebbiolo. I had left it bulk aging for a really long time, namely, 22 mos. This was due to a combination of laziness, benign neglect, having plenty of other wine, and not needing the carboy it was in. Not surprisingly, I have never bulk aged that long before.
> 
> It is lovely. It is drinking wonderfully right now. Very approachable, very quaffable, very tasty.





Good to know. I'm only at 6 months with mine.


----------



## ibglowin

Rocks Funk! 2010 Proper Syrah. Dayum.......


----------



## sour_grapes

Mike, just wondering....

Would you mind terribly if I were to stop by, just before dinner, a few days a week? You know, just for a quick hello and perhaps a drink. I would be happy to bring a 6-pack of beer and a bottle or two of my kit wines.... That would be equitable, right?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Rocks Funk! 2010 Proper Syrah. Dayum.......


----------



## ibglowin

You show up and I will pop a few corks! LOL I had forgotten just how good this wine was!



sour_grapes said:


> Mike, just wondering....
> 
> Would you mind terribly if I were to stop by, just before dinner, a few days a week? You know, just for a quick hello and perhaps a drink. I would be happy to bring a 6-pack of beer and a bottle or two of my kit wines.... That would be equitable, right?


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 LaCrema Chardonnay. Wonderfully crisp AND buttery, with very little (if any) hint of oak. Sort of a 'best of both worlds' kind of Chardonnay.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> 2014 LaCrema Chardonnay. Wonderfully crisp AND buttery, with very little (if any) hint of oak. Sort of a 'best of both worlds' kind of Chardonnay.




Sounds like a good one... gotta try it.


----------



## sour_grapes

I served a rehash of last night's "pastrami," which, you have to admit, is a hard pairing A friend was invited tonight, and she showed up with a Montepulciano d'Abruzzo, which I think worked as well as anything could. Of course, we were "softened up" by preprandial servings of my Pinot Gris/Viognier blend, and we rounded the meal out with my WE Selection Petit Verdot (~"meh"). No complaints on my end!


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights "experiment". 2015 Mule Skinner Merlot. I normally don't drink wines for several years after they arrive but thought it would be interesting to see what this guy tasted like since it had such a high pH and low (typically) acid and they just left it alone. That seems to be what they do in as far as I can tell. Minimal manipulation, what Mother Nature gives you is it. I would have adjusted with some Tartaric to get the pH down and the TA up. So what did it taste like? At first, quite harsh. It is pretty young though and after about 30 -45 mins of air the tannins softened nicely and they wine was drinking well. You could not really tell/taste the low acid really until...... after another 45-60 mins of air I was sipping on it while watching the Sunday night football game and little by little as the tannins faded way back the wine while still tasty did seem to become pretty flat. Not a whole bunch of oak either to help it out. So this was a nice wine that if consumed in short order would be pleasing but I really saw the effects of low acid high pH in comparison to other wines with better numbers, acids and pH's (3.6 pH and TA 0.6 or so). Looks like they have not made this wine for sometime. Spring Valley is really known for their Bordeaux blends and they excel in those which is why I joined their list. They also ship 2 day air but only charge for ground shipping which is also nice.


----------



## balatonwine

A barrel bottom, post racking vino nuevo Turán (aka Agria in North America) from my vineyard. 

It is actually quite good, despite its not even adolescent age. Just being harvested 8 weeks ago. So expect very good results after aging a year.


----------



## sour_grapes

Opened only the 2nd bottle of a now 26-month-old WE Eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zin. There is nothing wrong with this wine! I have been somewhat disappointed in my kit wines, but this one is every bit as good as a $15 or $18 bottle of Zin. We were very disappointed to reach the bottom of the bottle!


----------



## Boatboy24

2015 Godello that I got on WTSO a while back. A lovely white wine that I had never heard of prior to that.


----------



## sour_grapes

After finishing the last glass(es) of the WE Eclipse OVZ detailed above, I opened a bottle of WE LE 2013 Washington Cabernet Merlot. This is now 3 years old. It was quite nice. A couple of years ago, I was disappointed in it because, with no skins, it was a little light and insubstantial. It is still light, but it is now much more pleasant than I recall. It is still a bit simple, a little sweet even, but tasty, with red fruit and a lingering finish.


----------



## berrycrush

Crushed cherry and blueberry nose, long deep sweet fruity palate, simply delicious. I don't say this often of a $10 wine from Safeway.


----------



## geek

Nice blend.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight I bottled my (last! : ( ) CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab, so that is in my glass! I had bulk aged it for about a year and a half. It is VERY dark, almost inky. It is mild and delicious, but with a pleasing amount of tannins. It is very soft, so I guess the bulk aging did its thing. Dark fruits, plums...

Tweaks were (from my notes):



> Used D254 yeast. Added 8.1 g FT Rouge. Kit comes with 60g oak dust and 100 g (!) oak cubes. SG before grape pack = 1.089. Waited before pitching yeast to find SG = 1.102; added 4.0 g of Nutriferm Advance at SG=1.070. After clearing and degassing, added 3.0 g Tannin Riche Extra upon transferring to bulk aging.


----------



## geek

Time to trade.....


----------



## geek

Partial picture but any good?
$12.99 at Costco


----------



## FTC Wines

We had a very nice 2015 Eclipise Pino Noir, but it wasn't quite enought. So I opened a 2009 Jack Keller Coffee Wine. AWESOME!!! Don't judge the wine by the sediment in the bottle, this stuff was Great!! 8 yrs old & perfect, Roy


----------



## ibglowin

http://costcowineblog.com/2011-kirkland-signature-ribera-del-duero-gran-reserva/




geek said:


> Partial picture but any good?
> $12.99 at Costco
> View attachment 39789


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> http://costcowineblog.com/2011-kirkland-signature-ribera-del-duero-gran-reserva/





It’s a buy, getting one tomorrow!


----------



## geek

FTC Wines said:


> We had a very nice 2015 Eclipise Pino Noir, but it wasn't quite enought. So I opened a 2009 Jack Keller Coffee Wine. AWESOME!!! Don't judge the wine by the sediment in the bottle, this stuff was Great!! 8 yrs old & perfect, Roy



Roy,

Your pictures keep getting loaded upside down.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> http://costcowineblog.com/2011-kirkland-signature-ribera-del-duero-gran-reserva/



Hmmm. May have to make a run.

Edit: I did make a run. Grabbed a few of this, and at about half the price, some Kirkland Malbec.


----------



## FTC Wines

Varis, I take the pics on my I Pad. They show correctly on my post! Not sure why your upside down, LOL. Roy


----------



## geek

They show fine on my iPhone but upside side when using the browser (Chrome) on laptop.


----------



## Johnd

Same here, right side up on iPad and iPhone, but upside down on the PC.


----------



## joeswine

This has happened before and allot


----------



## FTC Wines

Thanks all for the feedback. I'm not going to worry about. Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

Very good value!!!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Very good value!!!





Ehhh...
Tasting notes please...heading to Costco tomorrow to get me a bottle.


----------



## ibglowin

Ehhhh........ This wasn't good enough for you?

*"Definitely give this wine a decant for about an hour. It pours dark and opens up with powerful, spicy aromas; medium plus in body, soft and elegant as the tannins have started to mellow out; dark fruit flavor, blueberry and blackberry, more pepper and spice toward the finish, with dark chocolate and earthy notes."*



geek said:


> Ehhh...
> Tasting notes please...heading to Costco tomorrow to get me a bottle.


----------



## geek

Look what the wife just brought me from Costco [emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

I agree with the decanting advice. This is very good. Bone dry, with plenty of tannin. Nice fruit. I bought 4 today. Might go back and get a few more to let them sit for 2, 3, maybe 4 more years.


----------



## geek

Also agree with decanting.
In my opinion, the Merlot/Cab from Costco is cheaper and is a tad better in aroma and cherry flavors. But all in all this Tempranillo is a winner.


----------



## Boatboy24

LE 2015 Aglianico from RJS. Started in July, 2015. Anise, black pepper and cherry. I added 1tsp of Tancor Grand Cru during primary. Thought I'd added another during bulk, but my notes don't reflect that. It got 10 weeks in the barrel. It's a lightweight, relative to commercial Aglianico, but pretty nice. Severely lacking in tannin. But with that fixed, think this would be excellent. Rather enjoyable as it is though.


----------



## Smok1

2016 agentina malbec. Opened a bottle of le16 cab franc and have a bottle of apothic inferno on standby.

+1 on decanting red wines


----------



## sour_grapes

Killed the rest of a CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo (44 mos.) started yesterday, then made a serious dent in a CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah (45 mos.). To be fair, I used quite a bit of the Syrah in cooking my lamb ragout.


----------



## ibglowin

Squirrel!!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Squirrel!!



Does each bottle come with a built in sommelier? I see yours has a red shirt...


----------



## geek

Cheapo WE Island Mist Blueberry Limeade, with some left over pizza .
This cheap wine is tasting very good.


----------



## sour_grapes

A bottle of my 3-yr-old CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot, which remains among the top wines I have made to date.


----------



## jgmann67

A California Chard-from-juice I made last season... I named it Sister Golden Hair.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> A California Chard-from-juice I made last season... I named it Sister Golden Hair.



Jim, last night when I was trying to figure out what to open I pulled out the bottle you gave me. I guess I never looked at the bottle. You did such a great job on the label I put it back and went my all time favorite Effingham Norton. I'm going to save yours for when I have company to share it with.

Thanks again and I still owe you.


----------



## sour_grapes

jgmann67 said:


> A California Chard-from-juice I made last season... I named it Sister Golden Hair.



Great, now I have that song stuck in my head!!


----------



## geek

Tasting real good, almost 3 years old.


----------



## jgmann67

sour_grapes said:


> Great, now I have that song stuck in my head!!





That’s the idea.


----------



## Ajmassa

Brought home these Rhone style blends from a tasting today by the French winemaker Bruno Lefon. Opted for the Argentinian Malbec though instead. Downright delicious. One of the best malbecs ive had.


----------



## sour_grapes

Speaking of Malbecs.... I have a 3-yr-old CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec open. It is quite nice! Better than most low-end commercial Malbecs, IMHO.


----------



## Vinoish

Trying out my second noob batch (see the beginner's form).


----------



## geek

For about $7.45 total, you cannot go wrong with this wine, actually it is amazing for that price.

I just love its mineral taste and aroma, some pear and lemon when washing it down, just good..!!


----------



## ibglowin

My special 59 BD wine. 2009 Figgin's Bordeaux blend. Mrs IB took one sip and immediately said ohhhhhh thats good! Should be....... 92pts WS and it was stellar. Paired perfectly with dinner for sure.


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Speaking of Malbecs.... I have a 3-yr-old CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec open. It is quite nice! Better than most low-end commercial Malbecs, IMHO.





Ive enjoyed many Malbecs from Argentina and Chile. I know it's waaaay early to start talking spring, but I was planning on laying low with just 1 varietal. And I'm thinking a filled carboy from Chilean Malbec grapes is in my future.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> My special 59 BD wine. 2009 Figgin's Bordeaux blend. Mrs IB took one sip and immediately said ohhhhhh thats good! Should be....... 92pts WS and it was stellar. Paired perfectly with dinner for sure.





Happy birthday Mike..!! [emoji320][emoji512][emoji322]


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Ive enjoyed many Malbecs from Argentina and Chile. I know it's waaaay early to start talking spring, but I was planning on laying low with just 1 varietal. And I'm thinking a filled carboy from Chilean Malbec grapes is in my future.



Hmmmm, if I have a carboy empty in the spring.... (Your signature line notwithstanding.)


----------



## benchmstr

the same thing that's in my glass every night....either a cabernet, or speedway imperial stout..

those are the only things I drink at night...I will drink a variety of things during the day if the occasion calls for it...but not at night!

the bench


----------



## mainshipfred

I went to help at a crush today at a local winery. I got there at 10:00 and they were setting up a tequila toast to start the day. I had to pass.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> I got there at 10:00 and they were setting up a tequila toast to start the day. I had to pass *out*.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## sour_grapes

In light of @NorCal 's recent post,  I am reporting that my cellar palate is not yet complete. I am drinking a 2.5 yr old WE SI Australian Petit Verdot. It was "meh" at bottling, and is now _maybe_ a "meh+".


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Fixed it for you.



Someone recently posted they would like to have a bottle of wine with you. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Someone recently posted they would like to have a bottle of wine with you. I couldn't agree more.



You, sir, are too kind! I would gladly reciprocate. 




mainshipfred said:


> Someone recently posted they would like to have a bottle of wine with you. I couldn't agree ̶m̶o̶r̶e̶.



Here, I fixed this one for you, too!


----------



## ibglowin

2015 Kirkland Signature Gigondas. Absolutely enjoyable, quaffable and a worthy GSM wine from a region that normally cost 2-3X the $14.99 I paid at Costco. Supposedly 85% Grenache but I and getting more like 85% Syrah on the nose and mouth. Went well with a couple of curbside delivery Carrabba's pizza's to go!


----------



## sour_grapes

As I have reported here before, I had a practice of aging _low-end_ wines to see if they improved. My usual description is something like "trying to turn $8 bottles of wine into $9 bottles of wine."  Tonight I opened a 2008 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Merlot. Wow, this was really good! Much, much better than the WE OVZ I had been drinking. Tobacco and leather and a bit of fruit -- I was not complaining! I more or less stopped doing this since starting to make my own wine, but this makes me want to go back in time and buy a LOT of cheap wine to age.


----------



## pgentile

sour_grapes said:


> As I have reported here before, I had a practice of aging _low-end_ wines to see if they improved. My usual description is something like "trying to turn $8 bottles of wine into $9 bottles of wine."  Tonight I opened a 2008 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Merlot. Wow, this was really good! Much, much better than the WE OVZ I had been drinking. Tobacco and leather and a bit of fruit -- I was not complaining! I more or less stopped doing this since starting to make my own wine, but this makes me want to go back in time and buy a LOT of cheap wine to age.



Better than the WE OVZ? What is the age of the OVZ?


----------



## sour_grapes

pgentile said:


> Better than the WE OVZ? What is the age of the OVZ?



Actually, I made a mistake. It was the CC Showcase OVZ. But yes, the commercial wine was markedly better than the kit wine.

The kit is exactly 4 years old. However, it was one of my first kits, with no tweaks, and IIRC, I added too much water (as I had some confusion over the true volume of my carboys). Perhaps that is the reason, although the shortcoming seemed to be more in the acidity of the wine than in its richness.


----------



## GreginND

Kirkland continues to deliver outstanding QPR. The 2014 Napa Valley meritage is only $4.99 at our Costco.


----------



## jgmann67

GreginND said:


> Kirkland continues to deliver outstanding QPR. The 2014 Napa Valley meritage is only $4.99 at our Costco.





My guess is that's the same as the Coppola Meritage.


----------



## Merrywine

2015 Merlot from a kit. Has good legs


----------



## jgmann67

The remains of a bottle of my Cali Chardonnay from juice.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Zin from Amador Gold Grapes - my first all grape batch. Still a tad hot, but great spice and getting really close.


----------



## ibglowin

2015 KIRKLAND SIGNATURE RUTHERFORD MERITAGE NAPA VALLEY

"_*The winemakers, Marco Digiulio & Glenn Hugo, are also winemakers for Vintage Wine Estates, an umbrella company for a long list of established wineries including the likes of B.R. Cohn, Girard, & Swanson.*_"



jgmann67 said:


> My guess is that's the same as the Coppola Meritage.


----------



## Boatboy24

IMG_5978



__ Boatboy24
__ Nov 3, 2017


















IMG_5978



__ Boatboy24
__ Nov 3, 2017






Oh boy. This stuff is getting really good. Gotta stay away for another year though. I think it'll be unreal by then.


----------



## ibglowin

BD wine from my youngest. Went very well with tonights dinner!


----------



## geek

I'm not getting ANY email notifications after this web conversion......


----------



## Boatboy24

I picked up a bottle of Menage a Trois Chardonnay today, just so I'd have something to use for the gravy tonight. Wow, am I pleasantly surprised by this little gem. Great balance of a little oak, citrus, and crisp green apple. A fantastic 'everything' chardonnay at an exceptional price. Dad and I have polished off half the bottle, and sadly, we need the other half for the gravy. Should've gotten two.

Edit: gonna stick with Chardonnay with dinner. Found a Columbia Crest Reserve Horse Heaven Hills 2015 Chardonnay in the stash. Looks like it'll be big, fat and buttery, but I think it'll work. 17 months sur lie aging with weekly stirring, barrel fermented. I think this one will be a monster.

Edit-edit: Not a monster, but a very well balanced Chardonnay. Like the MaT, great notes of both oak and citrus/fruit. Better than the MaT, but triple the price.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sampled a few wines at the crush. The winner there was a cranberry wine, that I am definitely going to have to try to reproduce. We had friends over for dinner. After polishing off one of my Yakima Syrah's, we enjoyed an Italian Sauv. Blanc that one of the guests brought. It was stellar! In the evening, I am sipping on one of my first kits, a 4-yr-old CC Showcase Amarone. Lovely!


----------



## GreginND

I can’t list all 500+ wines I’ve tasted over the last few days, but here are some memorable ones.


----------



## GreginND

This bottle is going home with me.


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> This bottle is going home with me.



Wow, that’s a helluva wine, rated 94 at 3 and 4 years of age, 100 every tasting since then, a real classic Bordeaux!!


----------



## GreginND

Yes. I had the great fortune to taste the 1994 Clinet at a friends home in Strasbourg ten years ago. That bottle sticks out in my memory as the best wine I have ever tasted. When I saw this up on the silent auction I knew I had to have it.


----------



## ibglowin

Go to Forums/Watched Threads (at the top) and make sure the threads are still there that you should be getting emails from. If they are, then check your SPAM or JUNK folder they have to be going somewhere. Lastly make sure [email protected] is in your address book.




geek said:


> I'm not getting ANY email notifications after this web conversion......


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights soldiers from the Back Road Pizza night. 2015 Pundit Syrah and a 2013 Saviah Cellars Barbera. Not a fair fight. The Pundit was very good (as usual) but the Barbera was flat out amazing.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Go to Forums/Watched Threads (at the top) and make sure the threads are still there that you should be getting emails from. If they are, then check your SPAM or JUNK folder they have to be going somewhere. Lastly make sure [email protected] is in your address book.



I had checked all that.
Today the email notifications are coming in batches without me making any changes....oh this new platform change....


----------



## geek

BTW - Is the phone app working yet????


----------



## GreginND

geek said:


> BTW - Is the phone app working yet????



The iPhone app is now working for me but I did have to delete the app and download it again. I think starting fresh is key. The app must have been holding on to some old settings preventing it from loading anything from the new site.


----------



## Ajmassa

App is working great. But I didn't need to re-download.


----------



## GreginND

Now, if I would just turn off autocorrect. I'm tired of going back to edit my posts over and over again because the damn machine doesn't understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> Yes. I had the great fortune to taste the 1994 Clinet at a friends home in Strasbourg ten years ago. That bottle sticks out in my memory as the best wine I have ever tasted. When I saw this up on the silent auction I knew I had to have it.



If you don’t mind me asking, what was the winning bid?


----------



## GreginND

Johnd said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what was the winning bid?



I got this for a steal. It was $175. It is the most I have ever paid for a wine. But this one is worth it.


----------



## geek

My very first wine from grapes, Merlot and Cabernet.
3 36lbs boxes for $50 [emoji4]

4 years old and yummy [emoji39]


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> I got this for a steal. It was $175. It is the most I have ever paid for a wine. But this one is worth it.


That’s a great price for that wine, good find for sure!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

My dad, who never drinks white wine, must have really liked the Chardonnays we had last night. He was making ho-made chicken noodle soup from last night's leftovers and grabbed a bottle of 2016 Josh Chardonnay. Not as good as the Columbia Crest Reserve, but worthy. And dayum, that soup was good!


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled one of my 2012 "Machete" Cab Sauv blends from fresh grapes from Lodi AVA. Yea, this stuff is hitting its prime. Went really well with the Sous Vide Beef Tenderloin.


----------



## geek

Opened a bottle of 2016 Muscat Canelli, made last year from juice bucket.

Real nice and smooth!!
Although I bottled it too soon, it has crystal diamonds... [emoji853]


----------



## Ajmassa

Decisions decisions decisions...


----------



## ibglowin

Nice to have the cooler weather finally. This was recommended by a local when we were on our 2013 trip to WW, WA and McMinnville, OR. Last of 4 different bottles and I was a little nervous since the wine is now going on 8 years old for a PN but holy cow has it held up well. Lots of strawberry and dark cherry along with a little baking spice and then a finish that goes on and on. This is a perfect example of the Pinot's coming out of the Eola Amity Hills AVA and why their grapes and wines command top dollar. Fantastic from start to finish. 

Nice to be able to upload a full size image once again with no downsizing!


----------



## jgmann67

Nothing in my glass tonight. [emoji853] (sigh).


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Decisions decisions decisions...



I'd have gone with the one on the left.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> I'd have gone with the one on the left.



Ahh, I went with the Bordeaux. Each of those was about $10. Still new to my area, I just found a great liquor store close by with amazing selections of all regions/price ranges and a knowledgeable passionate owner. 
That will be my 1st Nero D'Avola ever (owner recommended) It's nice to be able to check out new stuff w/o breaking the bank.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Decisions decisions decisions...
> View attachment 44483



@Ajmassa5983, was the Nero D'Avola made in South Philly or Jersey?


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> @Ajmassa5983, was the Nero D'Avola made in South Philly or Jersey?



Sicily. But parts of S. Philly can easily be mistaken for Sicily so it's a good guess. And will now be consumed in Jersey.


----------



## mainshipfred

I was referring to your comment when I was going to name my winery Casa D'Nero.


----------



## Ajmassa

Hahah. Oh yeah, I remember that. That was my man @pgentile not me ---
understandable since he's another Philly guy...
Actually the ONLY Philly guy. Im fresh across the river and @sourgrapes (same HS even) moved across the country. 

Nero D'Avola confuses the whole Di/de/d'/del convo for me and made me curious. I'll post my findings in the appropriate thread.


----------



## ibglowin

Thank goodness I was able to find something to pair with dinner........ 2010 EFESTE Big Papa. Cabernet Sauvignon from some of the oldest vines in WWV. Fantastic from the first sip to........


----------



## geek

For a cold day....


----------



## pgentile

Piqueras Black Label 50% Syrah 50% Monastrell from Spain in the glass and quite nice, with a 1000 Stories Zin on deck for later.


----------



## ceeaton

Sampling a WE SE Valpolicella kit, made 23 months and 20 days ago. Made per directions but used BDX yeast by default, it was the yeast used in 6 lbs of skins I added plus I added 35 grams of dried elderberries. It has lost a bunch of the kit taste, has a slight cherry nose and berry flavor, and still seems rather astringent (from the elderberry tannins, I'm assuming). It is a very enjoyable wine, opened tonight and enjoyed on "pizza night". It still seems it might get better. I have 13 bottles left in the "wine sanctuary", so should have a few left at 36 months, I'm hoping (no carboy I can tip).

Edit: Now that it has sat for an hour or two, it is much more enjoyable. The fruit is coming through nicely!


----------



## ibglowin

I have never tasted a better 2nd tier wine form declassified lots than Nine Hats made by Long Shadows. This 2009 wine needed 45 mins to open still and get approachable. It looks like they have spun off Nine Hats unto its own winery separate from Long Shadows and they have opened up a Nine Hats tasting room in the SODO district of Seattle as well. No idea if the current stuff is as good as any of the old stuff sitting in my cellar but for less than a Jackson this is one heck of a wine.


----------



## ceeaton

I like a good review of a wine I can afford. Thank you!

(Not that I can get it anymore, just gives some hope to some of us monetarily hampered wine drinkers)


----------



## geek

Almost 3 years old......Yummy [emoji39]


----------



## jgmann67

Today, Craig and I sampled the Zin/PS blend, then split a 375 of an RJS EP Aussie Pinot Noir. No large bent straws were harmed during this tasting.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Today, Craig and I sampled the Zin/PS blend, then split an RJS EP Aussie Pinot Noir. No large bent straws were harmed during this tasting.


Nor did any carboys tip over...


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck........ LOL 100% Red Mountain fruit. 75% Merlot, this is not your sisters Merlot for sure.


----------



## heatherd

I am possibly a little obsessed with this sparkling Shiraz!


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> I am possibly a little obsessed with this sparkling Shiraz!



Interesting...


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Interesting...


It's a bit spendy but really nice for fall and the holidays. Plus there aren't many legitimate, dry, sparkling reds.


----------



## Boatboy24

Passport LR Cabernet Sauvignon Rose. Best Rose I've made. Fruity, but nicely crisp with good minerality. I hope they do it again. I bottled this several weeks ago and forgot about it. Yesterday I remembered that I hadn't put labels and foils on it. So I remedied that.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Passport LR Cabernet Sauvignon Rose. Best Rose I've made. Fruity, but nicely crisp with good minerality. I hope they do it again. I bottled this several weeks ago and forgot about it. Yesterday I remembered that I hadn't put labels and foils on it. So I remedied that.



Better than the WE LE16 Sav Blanc Rose?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Better than the WE LE16 Sav Blanc Rose?



Without a doubt. But I prefer dry. I know you like a hint of sugar. This is dry by design.


----------



## geek

Open bar today with a couple Italian friends at my house.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just got out of the sauna. I didn't want wine, I wanted a crisp, refreshing beer. Mrs. Sour Grapes is a big fan of stouts and porters, so it turns out that the lightest thing in the fridge was an Oatmeal Stout. Not that I am complaining, but not exactly what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Alan tate

vernsgal said:


> I like a good spiced rum


Capt morgan spiced is the best


----------



## mainshipfred

Capt Morgan 100 and slightly flat Coke tastes like cream soda. It will make you say " why is the rum always gone".


----------



## Kraffty

My younger brother brought this out for thanksgiving dinner. It was given to him by his real estate agent after selling his house. Between the two of us it didn't last very long.


----------



## ibglowin

Guessing he made a decent commission LOL



Kraffty said:


> My younger brother brought this out for thanksgiving dinner. It was given to him by his real estate agent after selling his house. Between the two of us it didn't last very long.
> View attachment 44938


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Guessing he made a decent commission LOL


He probably should have received a case. The house was in Palo Alto, bidding war that ended up going for almost 800,000 OVER asking listed price. Only in Northern California.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> He probably should have received a case. The house was in Palo Alto, bidding war that ended up going for almost 800,000 OVER asking listed price. Only in Northern California.



That's at least a few bottles of Opus One!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Usually it is a glass of my wine but I buy a couple bottles of Swedish Hill
Glogg every year around the holidays:


----------



## jgmann67

I'm finishing the other half of a Forza tonight. I honestly believe this is my best wine to date. Mrs Mann likes the Stags Leap Merlot better. But, this is just a monster.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> I'm finishing the other half of a Forza tonight. I honestly believe this is my best wine to date. Mrs Mann likes the Stags Leap Merlot better. But, this is just a monster.



Huh. I cracked a bottle of my Forza tonight. Initial thoughts were 'Cherry Coke'. After that, it got better - more like a decent wine with a lot of oak and fruit. Still mega kit taste though - which I wouldn't expect from a wine that turned two yesterday.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I decided to try a early aronia port wine - it is really good !

Young but very good - I hope I can hold onto it for several years


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Huh. I cracked a bottle of my Forza tonight. Initial thoughts were 'Cherry Coke'. After that, it got better - more like a decent wine with a lot of oak and fruit. Still mega kit taste though - which I wouldn't expect from a wine that turned two yesterday.


Hmmm, I don't get as much cherry in mine (I feel slighted), but I do get that kit feeling/flavor/aroma. At this point I wish I would have added the second yeast to get rid of more of the residual sugar. Reminds me a little of a stronger version of the Diablo Rojo kit I made a while back.


----------



## Ajmassa

In another Nebbiolo kit thread we talked about difficulties finding a local shop stocking lesser known varietals.
Well I just got back from another informative stop at my new shop. Tonight we settled on a petite sirah, ov Zin, and a valpolicella. 
Now to decide which cork to pop.


----------



## Boatboy24

I've had the Tommasi Valpo Ripasso a few times - its great. If that's any indication, I'd say the one on the left will be good.


----------



## ibglowin

First of 3 in the Cellar. Needed lots of AIR......... Did not suck! LOL


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> I've had the Tommasi Valpo Ripasso a few times - its great. If that's any indication, I'd say the one on the left will be good.



Ditto on the Tommasi Ripasso. Which is still the closest I’ve come to drinking an actual Amarone. 
Wanted to give the classic valpo a whirl. Ya know, for research. 



ibglowin said:


> First of 3 in the Cellar. Needed lots of AIR......... Did not suck! LOL


Time to put em away for a while then Air is for cheaters!  ... my shop has a larger than typical Wash state section. I’ve got big plans for that aisle. Most bought in $20 range did not suck either. Cellar-worthy buys coming as soon as the cellar is built next year!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> First of 3 in the Cellar. Needed lots of AIR......... Did not suck! LOL



My 2015 needed lots of air as well. But it was still darn good. Put the other two away for a while. Didn't look like they did a 2016 or 2017, so I may keep 'em around longer than I want, just for collectors sake.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Wanted to give the classic valpo a whirl. Ya know, for research.



I hear ya. And looking at the price tag, its ~$10 cheaper.


----------



## ibglowin

Was not quite sure what to expect on this wine. Too many cooks spoil the........
Had this in the cellar for over a year now. $20 a bottle it could have been a bottle of H3 but was pleasantly so much more. Not only did it need lots of air, it really needs more time to come together in the bottle I think. I will let this sit for 18 months and revisit but this was a very nice QPR wine.



Boatboy24 said:


> My 2015 needed lots of air as well. But it was still darn good. Put the other two away for a while. Didn't look like they did a 2016 or 2017, so I may keep 'em around longer than I want, just for collectors sake.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> I've had the Tommasi Valpo Ripasso a few times - its great. If that's any indication, I'd say the one on the left will be good.



The valpo was much lighter than I anticipated. But tough to judge w/o being familiar with the grape. Doesn’t hold a candle to Ripasso. I kinda thought since the same grapes make up Amarone and was aged 15 month is Slovenian oak that it be a bold wine. But not the case. Easy drinking table wine. Blah.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> The valpo was much lighter than I anticipated. But tough to judge w/o being familiar with the grape. Doesn’t hold a candle to Ripasso. I kinda thought since the same grapes make up Amarone and was aged 15 month is Slovenian oak that it be a bold wine. But not the case. Easy drinking table wine. Blah.



I did a Valpo from a juice bucket a few years back. Tried to "Amarone it up" by using raisins in primary and secondary, gave it oak (no barrel time, curiously - I had at least one barrel at that time), added tannin. I was disappointed at how light it was at first, but it was a nice, fruity table wine.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Huh. I cracked a bottle of my Forza tonight. Initial thoughts were 'Cherry Coke'. After that, it got better - more like a decent wine with a lot of oak and fruit. Still mega kit taste though - which I wouldn't expect from a wine that turned two yesterday.



Maybe I'm just too easy... or, maybe I just got really lucky. I got red fruit, leather and dark chocolate with mine. Very nice complexity. 

I did sent a half bottle of the Forza in for the wine competition in Jersey. Interested to know what they say about it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> The valpo was much lighter than I anticipated. But tough to judge w/o being familiar with the grape. Doesn’t hold a candle to Ripasso. I kinda thought since the same grapes make up Amarone and was aged 15 month is Slovenian oak that it be a bold wine. But not the case. Easy drinking table wine. Blah.



Well, now you know! The whole reason we _have_ Amarone is because the grapes of the Veneto region are light-bodied. The process of partially drying the grapes to make Amarone serves to concentrate the flavors and sugars, to make a denser wine that is also high in ABV. The ancients found that desirable because, err.... their normal wines were too light-bodied!


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> I was disappointed at how light it was at first, but it was a nice, fruity table wine.


The glass of Cab I drank right before likely didn’t help my assessment either. But if a wine was needed to please the masses for a big meal, one that is easy drinking and off the beaten path to strike up convo, then I could see myself buying it again. 


sour_grapes said:


> Well, now you know! The whole reason we _have_ Amarone is because the grapes of the Veneto region are light-bodied.


 That’s not enough Paul. Need to know Why are this regions grapes lighter? And Its because of the regions unique barometric pressure. The grapes just can’t handle it. (Don’t correct me. Just accept as fact  )


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Tonight is 2013 Jim Barry - The Lodge Hill Shiraz. Nice bouquet. Intense, muscular, complex. Quite the head rush from the alcohol. Good stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Tonight is 2013 Jim Barry - The Lodge Hill Shiraz. Nice bouquet. Intense, muscular, complex. Quite the head rush from the alcohol. Good stuff.



And an olive oil chaser...


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> And an olive oil chaser...



LOL, no actually garlic stuffed olives chaser. Really good combo. I'd buy that wine again.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 45158



Okay, Mike, we WANT to be happy for you, and we do not want to be jealous, but now you are pushing it!!


----------



## ibglowin

TW find?




Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 45029


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> TW find?



No, Giant (local grocer).


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> No, Giant (local grocer).


Hmmm, I'll have to look for that one. I didn't see any comments, did you like it? The Giant near my work has a nice selection (for a Giant) plus I have a Wegmans about a mile up the road from the Giant, just hate the traffic to get there.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to look for that one. I didn't see any comments, did you like it? The Giant near my work has a nice selection (for a Giant) plus I have a Wegmans about a mile up the road from the Giant, just hate the traffic to get there.



Not outstanding, but pretty good.


----------



## ibglowin

Faux Winery




Boatboy24 said:


> Not outstanding, but pretty good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Funny story: A young colleague invited a few people to his house after a work event, and those of us attending brought beer or wine to share. Another young colleague brought a bottle of red wine (in a Hock-ish bottle of all things). The person who brought it said that it was a gift from someone else; he didn't really drink wine, so he was re-gifting it. The recipient quizzically read aloud a note taped to it that said "Don't open until December." Hmmm...  From across the room, I espied a familiar-looking label of a partially blacked-out sun.

"May I have a look?" It turned out to be a WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cab. To much puzzlement, I explained that this was homemade wine. Personally, my main concern was the "December" label. With a note like that, I imagine it was bottled very young. We didn't open it (despite the fact that it is December!  ), so I don't know how it played out.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Faux Winery



Yep, faux sho!


----------



## PandemoniumWines

opened a bottle I've had for a while - Troutman Vineyards Blackberry. OMG. I want to roll in it. It's a teeny weeny bottle that'll net you about one whole glass, but holey moley, it's tasty. Makes me want to make blackberry wine to see if I can come close.


----------



## sour_grapes

I finished the end of a WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot, and then dug into a CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab. Both are about 2 yrs old. The Merlot blew the Cab away, but context matters. The cab just tastes young, with a hint of KT. I have a much older version of the Cab (4 yrs), which does not share this taste, so I will be patient.


----------



## vernsgal

I finished a GCI Syrah earlier and ended with a CS Cab/Shiraz/Merlot.
The Syrah is 2 years and is a definite go to. The Cab blend is young (just over a year) but tastes ok


----------



## Boatboy24

WE LE Vermentino last night.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> WE LE Vermentino last night.



Tasting notes Jim?

I haven't tasted this wine since bottling day and have another batch in carboy bulk aging (time to bottle soon).

I was not impressed with the first batch but maybe it has improved, would like to hear your opinion.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Tasting notes Jim?
> 
> I haven't tasted this wine since bottling day and have another batch in carboy bulk aging (time to bottle soon).
> 
> I was not impressed with the first batch but maybe it has improved, would like to hear your opinion.



Nice and crisp, dry and not overly fruity - good minerality. I really enjoy it. That wasn't the case earlier on though. This one was started 4/1 and bottled 7/8.


----------



## geek

I have hopes then!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's wine was my 3.5-yr-old CC Showcase Walla-Wall Cab-Merlot. Still the best wine I have ever made.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight's wine was my 3.5-yr-old CC Showcase Walla-Wall Cab-Merlot. Still the best wine I have ever made.



I wish I could be able to say the same about the WE LE2015 Super Tuscan, after 2 years and it is just mehhhh (sounds like a sheep?)


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> I wish I could be able to say the same about the WE LE2015 Super Tuscan, after 2 years and it is just mehhhh (sounds like a sheep?)



Yeah, I know you know that I also made that Super Tuscan, and did NOT list it as my best wine!  I agree -- it's better than a sharp stick in the eye, but just "meh."


----------



## geek

And I started that WE LE ST in April 2015, so over 2 years and a half ago, well maybe I should open a bottle now and check on it but I know I will be disappointed again...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I wish I could be able to say the same about the WE LE2015 Super Tuscan, after 2 years and it is just mehhhh (sounds like a sheep?)



Ha! I accidentally grabbed one of those from a box labeled "Super Tuscan" last night - thought it was the Winery Series. I promptly put it back and went for a WS Amarone instead. I know a few of us have made that, and I haven't seen any good reviews on it.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Ha! I accidentally grabbed one of those from a box labeled "Super Tuscan" last night - thought it was the Winery Series. I promptly put it back and went for a WS Amarone instead. I know a few of us have made that, and I haven't seen any good reviews on it.



Go back and open it and let us know....LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Go back and open it and let us know....LOL



No way, man. You first.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> No way, man. You first.



C’mom, I don’t want to deliver the bad news we already know [emoji4]

BTW - it was LE14.


----------



## geek

It’s that good that I forgot I did open a bottle maybe 2 weeks ago and forgot the left over was still sitting on the countertop, about 1/4 of the bottle.


----------



## geek

They have this 2013 H3 red blend one at Costco. $9.99


----------



## Boatboy24

After the plumber left here, we went out to my parents' new house to help unpack some boxes and fulfill my duties as 'the guy who handles the electronics". Had pizza and Corona. Kicking back with a nightcap of ho-made limoncello.


----------



## geek

geek said:


> They have this 2013 H3 red blend one at Costco. $9.99
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45488



I assume this is a good buy guys, right?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I assume this is a good buy guys, right?



Yep, pretty good. The H3 Cab can be had at TW for under $9, not certain about that one. And if you don't have a TW, that is a good price. Does your wife get an employee discount?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Yep, pretty good. The H3 Cab can be had at TW for under $9, not certain about that one. And if you don't have a TW, that is a good price. Does your wife get an employee discount?



Nah, no discounts for Costco employees..


----------



## geek

Very nice with good minerals


----------



## pgentile

Enjoying a little single malt this evening.


----------



## Boatboy24

A little Amaretto nightcap:


----------



## Elmer

Bourbon, bacon, black peppercorn, Bloody Mary in a beer glass!
Happy Monday


----------



## BernardSmith

Cheers!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> A little Amaretto nightcap:
> 
> View attachment 45511



Nice pic.


----------



## CabSauv

Drinking a bottle of 2013 Conn Creek Anthology Cab 14.5% tonight with BBQ ribs and Saratoga chips.


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck........


----------



## ceeaton

Newly (4 hours ago) kegged beer (started 12/17/17) of the pale ale/bitter persuasion. Not very well carbonated yet, but nice head retention. Hops come through nicely, not being hidden behind excessive carbonation. I should do this more often (first batch made since late last Spring).

I will drink this tomorrow as I cook dinner and drown my sorrows since my Son will be shipping back to Texas tomorrow afternoon. Time flies when you are having fun...


----------



## ibglowin

Went really well with pasta with Italian sausage and red sauce! Red Mountain fruit!


----------



## geek

A friend gave me this.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> A friend gave me this.


Well, are they still your friend? (like, what is your impression of the wine?)


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Well, are they still your friend? (like, what is your impression of the wine?)



It’s a blend 65% cab, 25% Merlot and the rest cab franc.
It is bold, a bit strong in the finish but good wine with steak [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> It’s a blend 65% cab, 25% Merlot and the rest cab franc.
> It is bold, a bit strong in the finish but good wine with steak [emoji4]


The one I've tried before was a blend of Cabernet Sauvignon 60%, Malbec 25% & Cabernet Franc 15%. It was pretty good as I remember (it was last summer, I have trouble remembering what I had for breakfast at times). It definitely would go well with steak or roast beast served with sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## ibglowin

That was the TW "wine of the year" last year IIRC.



geek said:


> A friend gave me this.


----------



## sour_grapes

With dinner, I enjoyed a Ménage à Trois Gold Chardonnay (which is their oaked version, IIRC). Afterwards, I opened a WE Eclipse Nebbiolo, which is smokey, earthy, astringent, and quaffable!


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight we had breakfast for dinner lol, and I had Spagnol's CI Italian Sangiovese


----------



## mainshipfred

Not only am I new to winemaking but also new to wine drinking. Last night I had my first ever Zin. Brother was it good. A different flavor profile then anything else I've ever had. I have 13 gallons aging now 6 in barrel and 7 in glass. I sure hope it turns like the bottle I bought.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> The one I've tried before was a blend of Cabernet Sauvignon 60%, Malbec 25% & Cabernet Franc 15%. It was pretty good as I remember (it was last summer, I have trouble remembering what I had for breakfast at times). It definitely would go well with steak or roast beast served with sauteed mushrooms.



Those may be the actual numbers, I may have read incorrectly.
The wine is good, a bit tannic that may benefit from decanting it a bit, let's see how it tastes today...lol


----------



## geek

geek said:


> Those may be the actual numbers, I may have read incorrectly.
> The wine is good, a bit tannic that may benefit from decanting it a bit, let's see how it tastes today...lol



This wine tastes much better today, soft to the palate and smooth coming down the pipe [emoji4]


----------



## sour_grapes

News flash: the WE LE14 Super Tuscan is _still_ just "meh."


----------



## jgmann67

sour_grapes said:


> News flash: the WE LE14 Super Tuscan is _still_ just "meh."



Sooooo surprised. [emoji12]

The Bravado Super Tuscan is still too oaky. Needs another 6 months on the shelf. But, it's head and shoulders better than the LE14.


----------



## Ajmassa

Maybe try using particle board next time. I hear that wood is not as strong


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> News flash: the WE LE14 Super Tuscan is _still_ just "meh."



IMHO, you're being nice.


----------



## cmason1957

I also find it just "Meh" and that is being generous.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> News flash: the WE LE14 Super Tuscan is _still_ just "meh."



Not only mehhhh, like a sheep but


----------



## jgmann67

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Maybe try using particle board next time. I hear that wood is not as strong



Rather than dropping 3-4 ounces of medium+ cubes in the future, I think I'm going to cut that down to 2 ounces. I can taste after three months and just add more if needed.


----------



## geek

@sour_grapes May recall this one, we purchased this same kit around the same time.
Started Jan 2014 and bottled in May.
Finally coming around at 4 years, smells great, tastes really good, very surprised with such a great smell.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> @sour_grapes May recall this one, we purchased this same kit around the same time.
> Started Jan 2014 and bottled in May.
> Finally coming around at 4 years, smells great, tastes really good, very surprised with such a great smell.
> 
> View attachment 45835



Yes, I am very fond of that batch now. Last time I had one, I said to my wife: "This is as good as anything I drink, really."


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night, had a rather disappointing dinner at Bonefish Grill. But the one bright spot was one of the drink specials: Acrobat Pinot Noir from Oregon.


----------



## geek

This is from last night, and it is simply good!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

Couldn't figure out what to do for dinner, so walked around the meat isle and settled on some cheap boneless chicken thighs. Knew I had a half bottle of Caribbean GF jerk marinate in the fridge, and a bunch of leftover taters and veges in there too. It was all so I could pour a few pints from the beer I made a weekend ago (it's all of 9 days old at this point) and let it cool down a bit more while I watched the chicken slowly, I mean slowly, cook on the grill. The spicy chicken was a perfect accompaniment to the simple 4.9% Pale ale I had on tap. clearing up nicely (used WLP007 English dry ale yeast, it just motors through a ferment and drops out almost instantly when terminal gravity is reached). Since the starting gravity was only 1.046, set my IBUs to around 36. I really liked the initial taste, but I'm getting used to the bitterness too quickly. Glad the next batch was upped to around 40 IBUs.


----------



## Boatboy24

WE LR Shiraz-Viognier started in January, 2015. This has been a really good wine, even from the early days. Wifey thought it was a commercial wine.


----------



## cmason1957

Tonight my wife surprised me and opened a bottle of our 2014 Chambourcin. It is becoming nicely integrated. Life smoky oak taste, nice cherries, burst of chocolate on the end.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Couldn't figure out what to do for dinner, so walked around the meat isle and settled on some cheap boneless chicken thighs.



I'd love to get shipwrecked on the _meat isle_ someday. That sounds lovely. 

I also settled on some cheap chicken thighs, although mine had bones. (But were $0.99/lb!) I boned them and made a chicken soup.

In my glass (since that is the nominal thread title) is one of my first few kits, a CC Showcase Amarone, 4 yrs+ old. It's getting there! (Only 3 left.)


----------



## vernsgal

Well I too settled on chicken tonight,mine was whole and roasted.
I had a late 2016 CI Cabernet Sauvignon. 
It was young,but I enjoyed it


----------



## geek

Both good.....


----------



## jgmann67

Nursing a sore neck and back with a heating pad and some Jameson Black Barrel.


----------



## sour_grapes

jgmann67 said:


> Nursing a sore neck and back with a heating pad and some Jameson Black Barrel.



Sorry to hear of your ailments, but I approve of your treatments!


----------



## jgmann67

sour_grapes said:


> Sorry to hear of your ailments, but I approve of your treatments!



Getting old sucks.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Nursing a sore neck and back with a heating pad and some Jameson Black Barrel.



My 'Like' is for your treatment, not your ailment.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Getting old sucks.


My "Like" is because I feel "like" that some days too. I was hoping it wouldn't start until I got in my 70s, not mid 50s.


----------



## sour_grapes

jgmann67 said:


> Getting old sucks.



Getting old is the goal! Beats the alternative.


----------



## geek

Luna Bianca, I think I made that batch 2 years ago.

Also, just opened La Bodega dessert style.


----------



## Boatboy24

Went over to Mom and Dad's for the last of the electronics setup/tweaking. Dad made a big batch of meatballs and sauce yesterday, so we hung out and watched the Patriots, then had dinner. Knowing we'd be having Italian, I brought over a bottle of WS Amarone. Good stuff.


----------



## Johnd

Little cradle robbing test tonight. 2016 Lanza Koch Cab/ 169 Cab blend. Oaked in carboy before bottling. Tannic, tight, but fruity, just needs a lot more bottle time. Compared to the Koch Cab we sampled last night, which was barrel aged 8 months, night and day difference.


----------



## jgmann67

With family out to visit, I butchered some filets for dinner and brought out a Forza for dinner. My brother also brought a commercial Malbec. But, Mrs Mann requested a Merlot, too. Easy enough. Brought back up a 1.5 year old Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot. Amazed at how good it was so young.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Went over to Mom and Dad's for the last of the electronics setup/tweaking. Dad made a big batch of meatballs and sauce yesterday, so we hung out and watched the Patriots, then had dinner. Knowing we'd be having Italian, I brought over a bottle of WS Amarone. Good stuff.



Cherish those moments, glad that you can still have moments together with both parents.


----------



## geek

Any good? Anyone tried this?
$9.99 at Costco.


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> Any good? Anyone tried this?
> $9.99 at Costco.



My wife and I liked it quite a bit. I don't have any notes about it, but it comes from one of my favorite Zin areas, Sonoma County. And at that price point, how could it not be worth a try??


----------



## jswordy

Tonight I celebrate a $22 per share spike in my Netflix stock with 2016 Sweetpea Farms Blackberry. Mmmm...


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Tonight I celebrate a $22 per share spike in my Netflix stock with 2016 Sweetpea Farms Blackberry. Mmmm...



Here's to hoping you had at least $1,000,000 invested.


----------



## balatonwine

Not really "tonight", but some Swiss clients of my wife recently gave her some fondue and a bottle of Fendant, which is considered _*the wine*_ to have with fondue. And it actually is. It has the correct aroma and palate to correctly match with a real Swiss fondue.




Side note: Since we left Switzerland, this was the first fondue we had in 10 years. We just can not really get real Swiss fondue here unless self import if from Switzerland or have someone bring it or send it.


----------



## ibglowin

Now use your ginormous Crystal Ball(s) and tell us all when to get out!



jswordy said:


> Tonight I celebrate a $22 per share spike in my Netflix stock with 2016 Sweetpea Farms Blackberry. Mmmm...


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Here's to hoping you had at least $1,000,000 invested.



Ummm - no. But it was enough for a good bounce!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Now use your ginormous Crystal Ball(s) and tell us all when to get out!



To my way of thinking, it looks good for up to two years max. Next quarter should be a good report, too. Disclaimer: The market is sometime going to tank, and if that happens, all bets are off. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## FTC Wines

The wife said being we are both sick we should only have one bottle of wine tonight! Guess which one I picked? It a 2014 Biagio Chianti.,purchased at Costco Christmas 2015 for like $24 for the 3 liter bottle. Surprisingly good, bought it for bottle, not the wine. Awesome. Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

Papaya, stone fruit and lighter than expected acidity make this pretty interesting for a Sauvignon Blanc and a pleasant weeknight drink. A touch of residual sugar as well.


----------



## sour_grapes

FTC Wines said:


> The wife said being we are both sick we should only have one bottle of wine tonight! .... the 3 liter bottle.



You, my friend, are too clever. But beyond that, I am kinda wanting to trick you out of the house, and insinuate myself with your lovely wife (the one who thinks that you should cut down to only a bottle when you are ill).


----------



## geek

FTC Wines said:


> The wife said being we are both sick we should only have one bottle of wine tonight! Guess which one I picked? It a 2014 Biagio Chianti.,purchased at Costco Christmas 2015 for like $24 for the 3 liter bottle. Surprisingly good, bought it for bottle, not the wine. Awesome. Roy



Roy, what wine is the white wine bottle on the left in that picture?


----------



## FTC Wines

Varis, that is our Apple Wine 2011, took it out of the chiller for the pic & put it right back in!! Roy


----------



## ceeaton

Finally kicked the current keg of Pale Ale (1.046 OG, 34 IBU) and hooked up the next keg (next man up mentality here). A Sierra Nevada clone type beer (1.054 OG, 39.5 IBU) and wow, almost knocked my socks off. Just short of two weeks old (started 1/13/18) and tasting pretty darn good. I'll admit it took a second pint to get used to the hop increase, but now that I have adjusted I'm having issues not pouring "just one last beer" before I seek the warm and comfortable bed. It should clear up a bit as it ages in the keg, if I let it. I'm hoping some of this will last until the Superbowl, if not I have a batch of Eagles Ale to follow, either to toast their victory or drown my sorrows...either one will work for me!

Go Iggles!


----------



## Johny99

Two more bottles of this in the cellar. Corks are starting to go, last two pulled apart. But, man is it becoming something. Very dark and brooding. Full body. The white pepper that was there a few years ago is gone. All dark fruit and earthiness now. A surprise for Dundee Oregon. Went great with the roasted lamb and Brussels sprouts my bride made for dinner. Should I recork the last two or drink? I love dilemmas like this. Went to my wine tasting buddies funeral today. Wish he was here to help me decide. Cheers Bob.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johny99 said:


> Should I recork the last two or drink? ... Went to my wine tasting buddies funeral today. Wish he was here to help me decide.



Seems to me that Bob is saying "drink 'em."


----------



## ibglowin

http://costcowineblog.com/2015-kirkland-signature-sonoma-county-old-vine-zinfandel/




geek said:


> Any good? Anyone tried this?
> $9.99 at Costco.
> 
> 
> View attachment 45940


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> http://costcowineblog.com/2015-kirkland-signature-sonoma-county-old-vine-zinfandel/



Friday I got the email with this review and it sounds like a good buy.


----------



## mainshipfred

Sounds interesting, might pick up a few bottles today.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> http://costcowineblog.com/2015-kirkland-signature-sonoma-county-old-vine-zinfandel/



Interesting comments about the residual sugar. Usually a big turnoff for me in a red wine. Sure, I'll drink it - and often enjoy it if it isn't too much, but it isn't my first choice and I always feel like the winemaker is trying to hide something. I wonder how much RS is really in there.


----------



## geek

Came back from Costco and will be trying that 2015 OVZ....


----------



## jswordy

I loved this last night. It's big, layered and complex, with pleasant tannins. Oh, how I wish I had bought a case. Highly recommend.


----------



## jswordy

Here's a good (IMO) Argentinian Malbec I am presently sipping, with a nice open, smooth approach followed by a tannin-laced structure that's present but not overwhelming at all and a semi-dry finish, if you happen to run up on any. This is the 2013.


----------



## Boatboy24

One of my oldest homemade wines. I have one left, and one of the Carmenere from the same vintage. Mellow - nothing overpowering. Subtle notes of dark fruit and black pepper. Very nice body and mouthfeel, but just a tad light. 13% ABV. This was my first non-kit wine - juice bucket with a lug of grapes.


----------



## geek

Just tried that 2015 OVZ from Costco.
At first when I sniffed the glass something told me it has a high ABV and that it would overwhelm its taste.
However, at 15.5% it really doesn’t taste hot at all, it is balanced and smooth going down the tube. I’d buy it again.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Just tried that 2015 OVZ from Costco.
> At first when I sniffed the glass something told me it has a high ABV and that it would overwhelm its taste.
> However, at 15.5% it really doesn’t taste hot at all, it is balanced and smooth going down the tube. I’d buy it again.



Perhaps a touch of residual sugar smoothing out the ABV?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Perhaps a touch of residual sugar smoothing out the ABV?



I think it has a tiny hint of it but really good and balance.


----------



## ibglowin

Get a SG on it and report back.

A hot (high alcohol) wine is best served on the cool end of the serving temp scale. As it warms up you will definitely get more of the alcohol in the nose and on the palette.



geek said:


> I think it has a tiny hint of it but really good and balance.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Get a SG on it and report back.
> 
> A hot (high alcohol) wine is best served on the cool end of the serving temp scale. As it warms up you will definitely get more of the alcohol in the nose and on the palette.



I actually thought about that yesterday but was too lazy to go and do it.
I'll check tonight when I get home.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Get a SG on it and report back.
> 
> A hot (high alcohol) wine is best served on the cool end of the serving temp scale. As it warms up you will definitely get more of the alcohol in the nose and on the palette.



Here it is.....about 0.995 or so.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats pretty darn close to bone dry! Can you taste any residual sweetness at all?




geek said:


> Here it is.....about 0.995 or so.


----------



## geek

It would seem like there’s some RS just because it tastes balance, to me, but it really tastes dry to me.


----------



## sour_grapes

I mentioned this in passing in the "Dinner" thread, but another glass is telling me to post it here. I opened a bottle of a batch of CC Showcase Amarone, which is now ~3 years old. This is shaping up _very _nicely. In fact, I also have a batch of CC Amarone that was one of my first wines, so about 4.5 years ago, and this second one is nicer. The only tweaks to the second one is BM45 and about 8 g of FT Tannin Rouge in primary. It is drinking like a $20 bottle. (I am a harsh critic of my wines, and few of them surpass the ~$10/bottle range.)


----------



## geek

Dark chocolate and cherry both when sniffing and washing it down.


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed out for Mexican in a few. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say there might be a Margarita in my near future.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## gitmo234

IMG_0216



__ gitmo234
__ Feb 3, 2018


----------



## Johnd

gitmo234 said:


> IMG_0216
> 
> 
> 
> __ gitmo234
> __ Feb 3, 2018



Ahhhhh, memories........ wifey and I visited Caduceus while we were in Sedona for a week of hiking / vacationing. Really cool place up on the side of a mountain in Jerome. Just might have to search up a few bottles, how was that one?


----------



## ibglowin

Here's me in my Caduceus T-shirt from a few years back LOL The Winery ships to LA so if your really interested....... For a few years they were sourcing a LOT of grapes from NM and the bottles were labeled as such. Looks like they are back to AZ now. I think they lost a boatload of vines (to cold wether) and had to start over. 









Johnd said:


> Ahhhhh, memories........ wifey and I visited Caduceus while we were in Sedona for a week of hiking / vacationing. Really cool place up on the side of a mountain in Jerome. Just might have to search up a few bottles, how was that one?


----------



## gitmo234

Johnd said:


> Ahhhhh, memories........ wifey and I visited Caduceus while we were in Sedona for a week of hiking / vacationing. Really cool place up on the side of a mountain in Jerome. Just might have to search up a few bottles, how was that one?



All fanboy stuff aside, It's really good. I'm in their wine club so I get 4 cases a year. So far I havent had any that I've been disappointed in. They're pricey but the wine is pretty damn good. I've been up to Jerome once. The wife and I stayed there for a few days. Drank lots of wine up there. Would love to go back to sedona and make a day trip to Jerome (and not the reverse)


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Here's me in my Caduceus T-shirt from a few years back LOL The Winery ships to LA so if your really interested....... For a few years they were sourcing a LOT of grapes from NM and the bottles were labeled as such. Looks like they are back to AZ now. I think they lost a boatload of vines (to cold wether) and had to start over.


I looked through their site this morning and have a few wines in sights, we liked their wines when we visited, just haven’t thought of them in years, will probably get a few of their wines shortly, Tempranillo, Tuscan blend, and Bordeaux blend. Also eyed up the 6 bottle wooden cases from a few years back.


----------



## Ajmassa

Look what I found! Don’t see this on shelves too often. I got a feeling the owner brought some in after I inquired about it. Pairing with some gourmet shop rite roast beef sandwiches with sharp provolone. Quick dinner while working after work.


----------



## gitmo234

I can personally attest that the bottle to the left is GOOD. That Nebbiolo is probably wonderful but the Montepulciano D'Abruzzo, particularly that brand, is awesome


----------



## Ajmassa

gitmo234 said:


> I can personally attest that the bottle to the left is GOOD. That Nebbiolo is probably wonderful but the Montepulciano D'Abruzzo, particularly that brand, is awesome



Agreed. Very familiar with “the stick wine” - as it’s known by my family.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made a nice Italian dinner, so I was jonesing for a nice Italian wine. Coincidentally, I almost pulled the trigger on a Montepulciano d'Abruzzo from my cellar. I also considered a cheap (i.e., Trader Joe's) Ripasso Valpolicella. But in the end I settled on a Rosso di Montalcino. It was pretty dang tannic, but was what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Boatboy24

Buffalo chicken sandwich tonight, so I wanted something a little sweet to go with the heat. Pulled a bottle of the old cucumber melon sauvignon blanc outta the fridge. Tasty.


----------



## geek

This one is getting real good.


----------



## joeycannoli

Montepulciano is one of my favorite go-to everyday wines. It is made in my family's region in Italy so maybe I am a little biased. I plan on making a batch of it this coming year in the cellar.


----------



## sour_grapes

joeycannoli said:


> Montepulciano is one of my favorite go-to everyday wines. It is made in my family's region in Italy so maybe I am a little biased. I plan on making a batch of it this coming year in the cellar.



Maybe you are related to @jswordy : https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/whats-new-in-your-cellar.56318/page-17#post-675675


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> This one is getting real good.



I love that you posted this in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## ibglowin

I noticed he does this quite often. It's like he only works till around noon or so. Plus he has just about killed that bottle before noon...... LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> I love that you posted this in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I noticed he does this quite often. It's like he only works till around noon or so. Plus he has just about killed that bottle before noon...... LOL



LOL, working from home does magic, doesn't it?
I have lunch around noon and the wine is right there waiting for me.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> LOL, working from home does magic, doesn't it?
> I have lunch around noon and the wine is right there waiting for me.



Where's the triple-like button?


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> LOL, working from home does magic, doesn't it?
> I have lunch around noon and the wine is right there waiting for me.



Been working from home for about 20 years. Most productive years f my working life. and then having the occasional glass of wine at lunch-time is a wonderful side benefit.


----------



## ibglowin

Happy Friday night folks! What's everybody drinking!


----------



## geek

Left overs from the Passport Riesling.


----------



## ibglowin

That soldier was dead yesterday! LOL



geek said:


> Left overs from the Passport Riesling.


----------



## Boatboy24

Broke out one of my '15's last night. I did two different blends of Cab/Syrah/Petite Sirah - 1 that I preferred and 1 that my Dad preferred. I sampled mine last night. I need to hide them from myself as they are getting too tempting.


----------



## jswordy

gitmo234 said:


> I can personally attest that the bottle to the left is GOOD. That Nebbiolo is probably wonderful but the Montepulciano D'Abruzzo, particularly that brand, is awesome



I have some of that Montepulciano D'Abruzzo. My grandfather, the old winemaker, was from Abruzzo. I think it will be even better in another year or two. Still a bit edgy. Hope you are saving some back.


----------



## jswordy

Ancient Peaks was recommended to me by an oenophile friend who has the luxury of living in California and visits the winery. I had a very hard time getting it shipped to TN; the winery will not ship here. But perseverance pays off. 

So, last night, it was Ancient Peaks Merlot. This is a silky smooth merlot, densely lush, with a rounded nose and berry notes, complimented by a soft nose, with a semi-dry finish.

Midweek, it was Ancient Peaks Zinfandel. That has a bold approach with a peppery flourish, broadening to raspberry and blackberry, and a full and enticing nose with a semi-dry finish. It shows more of the minerality of the terrior than the other two.

Last week, it was Ancient Peaks Cabernet Sauvignon. Full on the palate, it evokes black pepper, then blackberry and a touch of leather in a dense and satisfying semi-dry finish. 

All three wines are absolutely beautiful to look at in the glass. I guess the fact more bottles of the Zin showed up today belies which I like best. I found it for $13.99 and free shipping. How could I resist? But all of these wines are very good selections in their price ranges and even would stand well at a higher price point. I felt like I was drinking a much more expensive wine.


----------



## geek

Not bad to switch gears occasionally when it comes to drink....


----------



## ceeaton

Just tapped a keg of a Boddington's look alike. Color is a bit dark for a Boddingtons. A bit bland compared to the higher end IPAs I've been drinking lately, so I threw in some dry hops (and a penny to sink them in the bag). Coming around nicely, surprise that I can detect a change in the aroma just a few hours later.


----------



## Boatboy24

We went through a couple bottles at dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

I don't speak Italian, so take this with a grain of salt. However, that seems almost _calculated_ to confuse things. There are at least two common Italian wines with "Montepulciano" in their name. There is wine from a grape named "Montepulciano," which is most famous from the Abruzzi region in SE Italy. In addition, there is a town in Tuscany called "Vino Nobile di Montepulciano, which is considered one of Italy's top handful of wines. Alsp, there is Brunello di Montalcino, which come from a nearby, small town in Tuscany called Montalcino, which is very close to Montepulciano.

"Brunello" means "little brown one" and it refers to the fine Snagiovese specimens grown in and about Montalcino. I do not know what "brunellesco" means, but it seems a little close for to the wine known as "Brunello."


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I don't speak Italian, so take this with a grain of salt. However, that seems almost _calculated_ to confuse things. There are at least two common Italian wines with "Montepulciano" in their name. There is wine from a grape named "Montepulciano," which is most famous from the Abruzzi region in SE Italy. In addition, there is a town in Tuscany called "Vino Nobile di Montepulciano, which is considered one of Italy's top handful of wines. Alsp, there is Brunello di Montalcino, which come from a nearby, small town in Tuscany called Montalcino, which is very close to Montepulciano.
> 
> "Brunello" means "little brown one" and it refers to the fine Snagiovese specimens grown in and about Montalcino. I do not know what "brunellesco" means, but it seems a little close for to the wine known as "Brunello."



I'll admit, it was a little confusing at first. I will say it was clearer on the wine list. There was no doubt I was NOT getting a Brunello.


----------



## geek

Rainy weekend, so why not.


----------



## Ajmassa

geek said:


> Rainy weekend, so why not.
> 
> View attachment 46469



I’ll drink to that!


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, dang! You guys are making me thirsty.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, dang! You guys are making me thirsty.


Jim, get with the program, first drink is on me (burrrrrrp)!

Sampled some fine wines in progress from @jgmann67's wine cellar. I think he was trying to get me pulled over for a DUI (just kidding, I pretty much behaved myself). Interesting seeing one of his extended maceration projects in action. Might have to think about trying one of those!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Jim, get with the program, first drink is on me (burrrrrrp)!



Done! On this balmy February day (mid 60's and high humidity), I chose the LR Cabernet Sauvignon Rose.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> I'll admit, it was a little confusing at first. I will say it was clearer on the wine list. There was no doubt I was NOT getting a Brunello.



Though mine is of a different brand than Jim's, it too is made from the grape. Having emigrated from there, my grandpa, the old wine maker, would I hope approve.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, dang! You guys are making me thirsty.



You better get it in before Lent starts buddy! 
I went with Chilean Cab to get my head in the zone approaching spring. Plus I thought the burlap was cool. 
But the plastic cup just feels horribly wrong. I found some plastic wine glasses at Wegmans that you would never know weren’t glass but keep forgetting to bring em over to the house/jobsite. I pretended to trip and drop them and had the cashier and my wife both shriek as they fell. Got em!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Done! On this balmy February day (mid 60's and high humidity), I chose the LR Cabernet Sauvignon Rose.



How is it and how it compares to the WE LE Rose?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> How is it and how it compares to the WE LE Rose?



Which WE? What I'm drinking tonight is the Passport series from last year.

If you're talking about the Sauvignon Blanc Rose, the Passport is better (for me). Fully dry, where the WE was basically a Sauvignon Blanc with an fpac. I really like it, but the Passport is more my style.


----------



## sour_grapes

I killed off a CC Showcase Argentine Malbec (which is _very_ nice) from yesterday, and am now digging into a WE Eclipse OVZ. The latter is passable.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I went to a tasting of Mauro Molino Barbera and Barolo wines today. On my goodness, if I could ever make a wine as good as any of these I would die a happy man. We had our bottles signed by the winemaker. We bought two Barbera, one for Valentines Day, the other for some time in the future. One Barolo which I hope to save for our 10 Year Anniversary in 2020. I would like to make it last until 15, but I doubt my wife will allow that.


----------



## jgmann67

A WE Selection Brunello, aged 2 years before bottling. Craig dropped of a 375 taster and a 750 for the basement. 

Craig's wines typically leave a light co2 fuzz in the glass immediately after opening. Not sure what that's from, especially since this one sat in bulk for so long. At first I thought it might be star San, or Kmeta. But, there's really nothing to it (flavor-wise), so I'm guessing it's just residual co2.

The color was deep and the body was medium to full. The first sips were wound pretty tight. Not a lot of flavor, a bit of the "did I tell you I was a kit?" nose and palate. I was surprised. Thought 2 years in a carboy, that would have dissipated. 

But, after about an hour, I got into the second glass... the wine found itself and opened up beautifully. Cherry and dried cranberry on the front with a bit of stewed strawberry; with leather and dark chocolate on the back. Medium + tannins. It disappeared before I knew it...[emoji53].


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Craig's wines typically leave a light co2 fuzz in the glass immediately after opening. Not sure what that's from, especially since this one sat in bulk for so long. At first I thought it might be star San, or Kmeta. But, there's really nothing to it (flavor-wise), so I'm guessing it's just residual co2.


 It was AIO'ed at least 5 times, so if you can figure out what it is, let me know. I still think storing at my cellar temps has something to do with it, though your wine room has comparable temperatures to mine and I never get "glass scumb" from yours. I do fill the bottles with Star San, drain upside down, then store bottles upside down in the wine boxes with a paper towel layer in the bottom of the box. I bottle directly to those bottles unless they have been sitting for a few months, then I re-Star San them before bottling.

Maybe it's just some of my "bubbly" personality getting into the wine (yuck, yuck, yuck!).


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> It was AIO'ed at least 5 times, so if you can figure out what it is, let me know. I still think storing at my cellar temps has something to do with it, though your wine room has comparable temperatures to mine and I never get "glass scumb" from yours. I do fill the bottles with Star San, drain upside down, then store bottles upside down in the wine boxes with a paper towel layer in the bottom of the box. I bottle directly to those bottles unless they have been sitting for a few months, then I re-Star San them before bottling.
> 
> Maybe it's just some of my "bubbly" personality getting into the wine (yuck, yuck, yuck!).



Good - it's not just me. I wouldn't worry about it too much - there's no off-flavor to it and it dissipates pretty easily. I was thinking it may be dried Star San residue. If you want to test the theory - at next bottling, try doing a Kmeta spritz instead. I try to spritz mine at least 4-5 hours before bottling to give it time to dry. I sometimes get a little bit of Kmeta crust around the outside of the bottle, but that's it.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Which WE? What I'm drinking tonight is the Passport series from last year.
> 
> If you're talking about the Sauvignon Blanc Rose, the Passport is better (for me). Fully dry, where the WE was basically a Sauvignon Blanc with an fpac. I really like it, but the Passport is more my style.



Yes, the Sauv Blanc Rose.


----------



## geek

Sipping the left over after racking the MV LE Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hurry! Lent is coming!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Hurry! Lent is coming!



Don't worry, us heathens'll keep posting stuff here....


----------



## ibglowin

Apparently schlep sells! LOL


----------



## dcbrown73

So, I had made my first Chardonnay about two years ago. I bottled it somewhere between six and nine months old. (I did half unoaked, and half oaked)

I ended up drinking all but about six bottles (5) 750lm, and (1) 375lm within six months of bottling it.

To keep the last six bottles. I buried them in my closet. Last night I came upon them and decided to open the the lone 375ml I had left. Wow, that was dramatically different than they tasted almost a year ago the last time I tasted one! A more earthen / less fruity flavor had came forward and it shown more complex and full bodied flavor. I couldn't believe it was the same wine.

The taster was an oaked version. I have two more 750ml that are oaked, and three 750ml that are unoaked. I will have to open an unoaked to see how that one has changed in two years.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Apparently schlep sells! LOL



LOL... I guess so! There's two on that list I will drink with a meal any day, any time!


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a nice WTSO offering tonight. It was a Spanish red blend (Malbec, Garnacha Tintorera, Syrah, Graciano, Cabernet Franc) from Angosto (Valencia), It is, believe it or not, a 2009 vintage. Generally, I assume this means they priced it high and could not sell it, then finally gave up. It is delightful. Rich, bright, pleasant tannins, cassis, mineral notes. It is not a $40 bottle of wine, but it was a steal at $11. Wish I bought more.


----------



## gitmo234

some Barboursville


----------



## sour_grapes

My wife opened up a barrel-aged stout (from a WI brewery called Central Waters). Delicious, and ~9.5% ABV. I am sipping on a local Maibock, thinking about spring!


----------



## ceeaton

I making a batch of porter today (along the lines of the defunct Catamount Brewery's Porter) and thinking of Spring...then reality sets in this evening when it starts to snow.


----------



## geek

Made from juice bucket, this wine has been developing nicely, I did back sweeten it.

Bottled too soon as it has crystals on the bottom, but I can pour without disturbing it.


----------



## sour_grapes

A momentous day -- today I had a bottle of my CC Sterling Merlot, which is now 54 mos. old. It is so-so. So why is it momentous? This was the FIRST batch of wine I ever made. And this was the LAST bottle of that batch. 

_Requiem in Pace_, oh Sterling Merlot!


----------



## ibglowin

One of my own that I am very proud of. Just now hitting its prime. This is why I got into making wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

I was pleased that today the the grand Excel spreadsheet/algorithm nominated my most recent CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab as the vino of choice tonight. It is ~2 years old, and it is coming into its own. Very enjoyable, a slight tannic pucker, some oak... very nice. It will improve as the tannins mellow, methinks. (I tweaked it with some FT Tannin Rouge in primary, and 3 g Tannin Riche Extra for cellaring.)

I also opened a bottle of commercial Pinot Gris with dinner from Chateau Ste. Michelle, since we were having chicken. It was surprisingly petillant, but overall very pleasing. I was glad to have my choice of these, and so was our dinner guest. I keep going back and forth between them!


----------



## ceeaton

pé·til·lant
ˌpādiˈyän/
_adjective_
adjective: *pétillant*

(of wine) slightly sparkling.


----------



## ibglowin

Wonder if your taste buds got "duped" by the wonderful acidity found in so many white wines from the CV! 



sour_grapes said:


> I also opened a bottle of commercial Pinot Gris with dinner from Chateau Ste. Michelle, since we were having chicken. It was surprisingly petillant, but overall very pleasing.


----------



## ibglowin

Not this year but one of these years............ Grand Tasting has my name written all over it! Taste Washington! http://tastewashington.org


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Wonder if your taste buds got "duped" by the wonderful acidity found in so many white wines from the CV!



Well, I just did a "poof test" and it was VERY definitive. There be carbon dioxide in them thar CV hills!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Not this year but one of these years............ Grand Tasting has my name written all over it! Taste Washington! http://tastewashington.org
> 
> View attachment 46756



Interested.......


----------



## ibglowin

Squirrel!


----------



## sour_grapes

Went to a friend's house for unexpected dinner, so I grabbed a bottle of my WE Eclipse Nebbiolo. Even at only 2 years, I put this in the top handful of wines I have made, like top 4 or 5. (Sadly, there is a big gap to the next tier.) It was well-appreciated; they didn't understand at first that I had made the wine, but got the point eventually. We came home somewhat early, and I poured a glass from the CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab I had open and referenced yesterday. So, from one of my faves to one of my faves! Can't complain about that. (Although, for the record, I would be happy to trade with Mike above me!)


----------



## ceeaton

My youngest Son went for a "sleep over" tonight. His friend Jake had a few other friend over, so I sent a bottle of Dornfelder with my wife as an "offering" since they had a bunch of 13-14 yr old guys to watch for the night. They opened the bottle when she arrived and "forced" her to drink a glass (she hasn't quite gone all the way to the dry side yet). Lo and behold, she drank it and somewhat enjoyed it. Since I got rave reviews I decided to chip away at a bottle that was opened for a week or so but under the influence of the vacuvin. I'm really starting to fancy this wine. It's coming around quicker than I thought. I figured it would take another two or so years before I'd really enjoy it. (Fall 2015 vintage from locally sourced grapes that were picked at 19.5 brix, which I guess is somewhat normal for Dornfelder from what I've read).


----------



## sour_grapes

In looking over what would go best with the lamb I made tonight, I opted for a WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot. It did not suck.


----------



## geek

It is simply good!!!
Apple and pear aroma hit your nose nicely, lemon and grass and right acidity at the finish line.
Made from juice bucket and back sweeten a bit.


----------



## heatherd

gitmo234 said:


> some Barboursville


I toured Barboursville in the fall with some friends. It was lovely! All the wines I bought from there are long gone...


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> I toured Barboursville in the fall with some friends. It was lovely! All the wines I bought from there are long gone...


I love their Cab Franc, which I can get in our Hanover state run store. I attempted a batch of local cab franc grapes two years ago after I tasted that one!


----------



## gitmo234

heatherd said:


> I toured Barboursville in the fall with some friends. It was lovely! All the wines I bought from there are long gone...



I originally discovered them up near Fair Hill in Maryland. The Fair Hill Inn used to serve their wine. We had the Nebbiolo and I decided immediately that a vacation to barboursville was in-order. Left with a couple cases.


----------



## ceeaton

Kegged a stout yesterday and force primed it with some CO2. Normally wouldn't tap it for a week or so, but it's Monday, and all I could think about at work is how good a glass of it would be. Now into my third pint, it's actually incredibly good and smooth for only being started on February 3rd. I know it will get much better if I can keep my mitts off of it. I have other beers on tap, so maybe I'll remove the tap from the stout so it can last for a while (a day or two). I was aiming for a Murphy's type beer but I think I ended up with a little more residual sweetness, so I added some soured beer to it and it reminds me more of a Guinness.


----------



## TallTexan

Opened my last bottle of WE Selection International Argentinian Malbec pitched 3/2015.to have with homemade smoked venison sausage. The Malbec was delicious; smooth, dry with notes of bittersweet cocoa on the finish. Wish I'd held back more than one bottle (many a home vintners' lament....)


----------



## jgmann67

Had a bottle of the LE Fourtitude with dinner tonight. It’s really good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Finished off a fairly tasty CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cab-Shiraz. Opened up one of those "meh" (TM) WE LE14 Super Tuscans. Just 22 more to go!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Opened up one of those "meh" (TM) WE LE14 Super Tuscans. Just 22 more to go!



Good for cooking....lol

I gave my barber a bottle of that and warned him that "I really have no idea how it tastes today but it was _rough_ when I tried long time ago, maybe is a bit better today..." 

I need to check back and ask him what he thinks.


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> I gave my barber a bottle of that and warned him that "I really have no idea how it tastes today but it was _rough_ when I tried long time ago, maybe is a bit better today..." I need to check back and ask him what he thinks.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## heatherd

Having some Fourtitude. Mine is a bit effervescent but not unpleasantly so.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 46952



How is it?


----------



## ibglowin

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/whats-in-your-glass-tonight.42950/page-65#post-571009




geek said:


> How is it?


----------



## geek

Ah, I remember that one.
RJS seems to be putting the best quality wine kits out there over any other manufacturers, hoping they will release another Sauv Blanc, and if from NZ much better.


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> In looking over what would go best with the lamb I made tonight, I opted for a WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot. It did not suck.



I wish I wasn't so dead set against kits due to the price. @Boatboy24 gave me a bottle (infact it was the first bottle gifted to me by a fellow winemaker) it was extremely good.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

H2O


----------



## ceeaton

Opened up a WE SE Sangiovese bottle after dinner tonight (needed something really dry, too many beers with sweetness (Warsteiner Dunkel)). Has a bit of a fizz upon opening (pre- AIO) but that dissipated pretty quickly. Wifey likes it better than the Dornfelder (too much dark fruit for her). Lot's of cherry in the nose and especially on the back end, for me. Only have a few bottles of this one left (made in Aug 2015). Might have to make that kit again and let it age until it reaches three years or so, then start drinking it. I'll try and save the balance of the bottle for some pasta with red sauce early next week.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> I wish I wasn't so dead set against kits due to the price. @Boatboy24 gave me a bottle (infact it was the first bottle gifted to me by a fellow winemaker) it was extremely good.



Fred, I had not previously inferred that you were anti-kit. They are not cheap, but still works out to less than commercial. I think I wind up at ~$6/bottle for a high-end kit. I have only done one batch from grapes, but I don't think it will come out much cheaper than a high-end kit. What has been your experience?


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Fred, I had not previously inferred that you were anti-kit. They are not cheap, but still works out to less than commercial. I think I wind up at ~$6/bottle for a high-end kit. I have only done one batch from grapes, but I don't think it will come out much cheaper than a high-end kit. What has been your experience?



I know you didn't. Like you I've only made one batch from all grapes and it was last fall. It's too early to know how the final product will fare but as of now it seems to be going very well. I paid $225.00 for 150 lbs of grapes and will get somewhere around 8 gallons of wine. Personally, price wise, I wouldn't compare a high end kit to an all grape wine but that's just me. If would compare I would probably compare a high end kit to a juice bucket or a juice bucket and a lug of grapes for cost and quality. Still being so new to this my skills and pallette aren't up to most others on here and the kit wines I've made all turned out very nice. I'll just have to wait a few more months to see how the juice bucket wines turn out and could be eating my words. But I have to say the all grape and juice bucket wines were a lot more fun.


----------



## Boatboy24

Yes, the higher end kits come out at around $6/bottle. But that goes down to about $3 for mist-type kits. My all-grape wines come in around $7/bottle and to me, that extra dollar is worth every penny.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Yes, the higher end kits come out at around $6/bottle. But that goes down to about $3 for mist-type kits. My all-grape wines come in around $7/bottle and to me, that extra dollar is worth every penny.



Don't forget $1.00 per bottle and $.40 per cork. LOL


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Don't forget $1.00 per bottle and $.40 per cork. LOL



And if you reuse you bottles, cost per bottle continues to wane......


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Don't forget $1.00 per bottle and $.40 per cork. LOL



Most of my bottles have several lives though.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> And if you reuse you bottles, cost per bottle continues to wane......



But if you reuse commercial bottles and have to scrape the labels I would put a $2.00 price tag on them. LOL


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> But if you reuse commercial bottles and have to scrape the labels I would put a $2.00 price tag on them. LOL



I’ve removed a few commercial labels, it’s just not worth the effort for me. Started purchasing new bottles pretty much from the start, and always have a supply of used ones on hand. Most folks I give wine to return the bottles, or they lose their status as a wine recipient.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> I’ve removed a few commercial labels, it’s just not worth the effort for me. Started purchasing new bottles pretty much from the start, and always have a supply of used ones on hand. Most folks I give wine to return the bottles, or they lose their status as a wine recipient.



I'm going to have to try that status thing, I'm not having much luck with returns.


----------



## ibglowin

I opened two bottles last night to go with dinner (smoked brisket). One a 2011 EFESTE Big Papa full Cab Sauv, the other was supposed to be the "warm up" wine more or less and that was one of my last remaining bottles of 2012 "El Prisionero" or Prisoner blends. I had not opened one of these in almost a year so wanted not only something I knew would go well with dinner but also something that the last time I had was really good, probably one of the best wines I have ever made. In short, the $5 wine I made (and won a few medals with) EASILY bested the (quite expensive) commercial wine.

As they say, wish I had more.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, that is impressive, Mike. I had to go back and re-read to see the vintage of the commercial Cab, and saw that it was _older_ than your brew. Nicely done.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks, 2011 was a tough year in WA and CA but that wine got a pretty good review still from WS and earned 90pts. I got lucky on my version of the Prisoner, no bench trials, just found a spec sheet for the wine on the web and made it as close as I could with the grapes I had. 

If anyone is interested the blend was:

46% Zin
27% Cab Sauv
18% Syrah
9% Petit Sirah


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm going to a friend's house for _sous vide_ duck confit. I settled on bringing a decent Cali Pinot: 2015 La Crema Montery Pinot Noir.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> If anyone is interested the blend was:
> 
> 46% Zin
> 27% Cab Sauv
> 18% Syrah
> 9% Petit Sirah



Mine ended up at 41/27/18/13.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Mine ended up at 41/27/18/13.




Warning: Percentages may not add up to 100% due to rounding.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I'm going to a friend's house for _sous vide_ duck confit. I settled on bringing a decent Cali Pinot: 2015 La Crema Montery Pinot Noir.



This went well. We also kicked a bottle of prosecco during appetizers, and some preprandial NZ Sauv. Blanc., the aforementioned Pinot Noir, and then a bottle of my WE LE '13 Oregon Pinot Noir. All very tasty. My neighbor's _sous vide_ duck confit was outstanding. We had boiled/roasted potatoes, and an arugula salad to accompany. Yummy!


----------



## heatherd

Barboursville Merlot from my quarterly subscription.


----------



## geek

Not too shabby, from a cheapo WE 10L kit.


----------



## Johnd

Cutting loose a little bit tonite, wifey finished MBA finals today, A’s in both classes, I’m having knee surgery in the AM. 1990 Leoville Poyferre is smooth, sheer elegance in a glass. Fruity, earthy, and minerality dancing beautifully with a long sumptuous finish. Last bottle........what a wine!,


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Not too shabby, from a cheapo WE 10L kit.





Johnd said:


> View attachment 47033
> Cutting loose a little bit tonite, wifey finished MBA finals today, A’s in both classes, I’m having knee surgery in the AM. 1990 Leoville Poyferre is smooth, sheer elegance in a glass. Fruity, earthy, and minerality dancing beautifully with a long sumptuous finish. Last bottle........what a wine!,



Ummm, Holy crap! No offense, Varis, but this is quite the (delta-$400) contrast!


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> I’m having knee surgery in the AM.


Hope it goes well John! Now your wife can pay you back when for when you waited on her after her surgery.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> View attachment 47033
> Cutting loose a little bit tonite, wifey finished MBA finals today, A’s in both classes, I’m having knee surgery in the AM. 1990 Leoville Poyferre is smooth, sheer elegance in a glass. Fruity, earthy, and minerality dancing beautifully with a long sumptuous finish. Last bottle........what a wine!,



Well, after that , I think we can close this thread and all go home. 







Congrats to Mrs. D and good luck w/ the surgery!


----------



## ibglowin

If this a a "weekday wine" for you yea we should just close the thread! LOL There must be a story behind this bottle of wine however! Good luck with the surgery today. Make sure to mark up your knee properly!








Johnd said:


> View attachment 47033
> Cutting loose a little bit tonite, wifey finished MBA finals today, A’s in both classes, I’m having knee surgery in the AM. 1990 Leoville Poyferre is smooth, sheer elegance in a glass. Fruity, earthy, and minerality dancing beautifully with a long sumptuous finish. Last bottle........what a wine!,


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Hope it goes well John! Now your wife can pay you back when for when you waited on her after her surgery.



Good memory Craig, she’s had 3 surgeries on her neck in the last 4 years, let the payback begin!!!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> If this a a "weekday wine" for you yea we should just close the thread! LOL There must be a story behind this bottle of wine however! Good luck with the surgery today. Make sure to mark up your knee properly!



Definitely not a weekday wine!! Celebration for the Mrs., and since I’ll be at home all week, it was kind of a Friday....!!! Dad scored a case of this wine, as futures, back in the 90’s, at WAY less than the current price and gave us a couple bottles to try. No need to close the thread, but wanted to share since it’s such a special treat.....

Procedure went well, had the left knee marked, meniscus tear repaired, and removed some floaters in there. Aspirin, oxy, wine, ice, and elevation are on the menu. Cheers!


----------



## geek

Good luck John with recovery.


----------



## mainshipfred

Glad it went smoothly, hopefully you'll be up and about in a few days.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Definitely not a weekday wine!! Celebration for the Mrs., and since I’ll be at home all week, it was kind of a Friday....!!! Dad scored a case of this wine, as futures, back in the 90’s, at WAY less than the current price and gave us a couple bottles to try. No need to close the thread, but wanted to share since it’s such a special treat.....
> 
> Procedure went well, had the left knee marked, meniscus tear repaired, and removed some floaters in there. Aspirin, oxy, wine, ice, and elevation are on the menu. Cheers!


Just monitor the amount of wine with the oxy...have heard that can get addicting (the oxy, we already know the wine is).


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Just monitor the amount of wine with the oxy...have heard that can get addicting (the oxy, we already know the wine is).



On it!! Wine takes place of the 6:00 oxy, so I can take one t bedtime. Probably will discontinue oxy entirely by noon tomorrow, I don’t like taking that stuff.


----------



## jswordy

Johnd said:


> On it!! Wine takes place of the 6:00 oxy, so I can take one t bedtime. Probably will discontinue oxy entirely by noon tomorrow, I don’t like taking that stuff.



Please don't skimp on rehab. Do it all. It really does affect your range of motion.


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> Please don't skimp on rehab. Do it all. It really does affect your range of motion.



Agreed, this is my third rodeo, twice on the right knee, first time on the left knee, and hopefully the last. Too much basketball will do that to a body, quit playing 8 years ago, but the effects are still there.


----------



## gitmo234

Just a glass or two. 80% Nebbiolo and 20% Barbera


----------



## ceeaton

Ho-made black and tan (1/2 Yuengling traditional lager - 1/2 a Guinness clone I made), yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Leftover Brisket tonight from last weekend! Dug into the other side of the cellar and found the stash that is left from 2011. First grapes from Lodi, CA via Dallas and VFW. Pulled a bottle of my Corazon Solitario (Lonely Heart). This was a blend of Cab Sauv, Malbec, Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. For some reason this never really came together like it should have. Its still good with about 30 mins of air but not OMG I would so buy a case of this. Still WAY better than any kit I ever made. I will rack it up to the fact that it was a bad harvest year due to cool weather....... LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Leftover Brisket tonight from last weekend! Dug into the other side of the cellar and found the stash that is left from 2011. First grapes from Lodi, CA via Dallas and VFW. Pulled a bottle of my Corazon Solitario (Lonely Heart). This was a blend of Cab Sauv, Malbec, Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. For some reason this never really came together like it should have. Its still good with about 30 mins of air but not OMG I would so buy a case of this. Still WAY better than any kit I ever made. I will rack it up to the fact that it was a bad harvest year due to cool weather....... LOL


I need an honest answer to this, do you think if you had those same exact raw materials today you would/could make a better wine than in 2011? If so what would do differently today verses what you did back then (not buying the grapes is not an allowed answer)?


----------



## ibglowin

I know I pressed way to hard on those grapes. The cab franc was not ripe and had the bell pepper issue. Other wines from the same grapes but different blends were really good.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I know I pressed way to hard on those grapes. The cab franc was not ripe and had the bell pepper issue. Other wines from the same grapes but different blends were really good.


Ah, I remember you mentioning that when I was thinking I had a bell pepper issue with my Dornfelder batch. I just like to hear what the changes in thought processes are for veteran wine makers. Hopefully I'm learning along the same time line and will get more comfortable in my wine making "skin".

Thanks for sharing, didn't mean to put you on the spot, yet I kinda did...


----------



## TallTexan

WE Diablo Rojo. Pitched 2/2017, carboy aged, bottled 2/2018. I had about 400ml remaining after bottling, and stored the remainder in the fridge in a sealed mason jar to use for cooking. Took it out today and sipped some after leaving out at room temp for about 10 minutes.... wow! I've never been a big fan of Diablo Rojo, but had made this kit to have an "early drinking" red on hand while I let some other reds age. This is light bodied and very, very good when lightly chilled. It no longer has the over-oaked taste that it had when young. The light body and the chill make what I think will be a very appealing sipper for a hot summer evening. I'm thinking of trying it in a batch of sangria within the next month or two. I take back any former negative comments that I may have made about this kit. It has earned a place in my cellar.


----------



## ceeaton

Oh, thanks for the reminder. I started mine 5/15/15, added some left over grape skins. Don't necessarily care for the added sweetening pack, will omit that if I make it again. I'll pour a glass and add to this post once I finish the black-n-tan I just mixed up. I surprised myself and had 6 bottles left of this batch, pretty good for a carboy tipper, eh?

Edit: this is a really nice wine for a red kit. No noticeable kit taste and the added sweetness has fallen back in line (was worried that it would eventually dominate the flavor profile). Kinda sucks that I have to turn it in an hour early (clocks change, gotta sing at church tomorrow, wifey works so I'm in "charge" in the morning, yuck), or I'd drink the whole bottle, surprisingly a nice wine.


----------



## geek

First limoncello made some time last year.


----------



## CDrew

So new here, but have a highly recommended wine for those of you with a Costco membership.

In the wine section, the less expensive section is Mas Donis. "old vines". It's under $7 and great. Like "go buy a case" great and enjoy. It's a Spanish Grenache/Syrah/Merlot blend but surprisingly good for $6.xx.

Having it tonight with a Lamb rack also from Costco.


----------



## geek

CDrew said:


> So new here, but have a highly recommended wine for those of you with a Costco membership.
> 
> In the wine section, the less expensive section is Mas Donis. "old vines". It's under $7 and great. Like "go buy a case" great and enjoy. It's a Spanish Grenache/Syrah/Merlot blend but surprisingly good for $6.xx.
> 
> Having it tonight with a Lamb rack also from Costco.



Can you post a pic.


----------



## geek

This is a wine I was confused on what it was but then I think it’s a blend of Carmenere and Cab Sav from Chile, I think.

It is tasting quite delicious [emoji39]


----------



## CDrew

Here's a pic. You'll enjoy this wine and the price. It's excellent and affordable. Much better than it should be for under $7.


----------



## Boatboy24

Lent Cheat Day went in a direction I didn't expect. Old friends were over and I was thrown for a loop when my friend's wife mentioned she now pretty much just drinks Chardonnay or lite beer. This is a large departure from the last time we got together. But it is what it is. I had a Viognier, Rose, Vermentino and Cucumber Melon Sauvignon Blanc chilled (that I knew of), so I prepared to try and find something. Diving deep, I found a magnum of the 2013 MM Aussie Chardonnay in the fridge - the last of its kind in my cellar. I cautiously opened it to find a great, crisp, chardonnay - completely different than my memory provided. It used to be big, silky and oaky. Anyway, word got around and it turned out to be a big hit - none of it left. Everyone that tried it raved about it.


----------



## ceeaton

Bottled (did I say I hate bottling beer) a batch of porter a couple of weeks ago. Cooled one down tonight to sample it's progress (ie. did it carbonate yet). Pretty well carbonated, though hard to tell if there is residual sugar left with all the dark malt used in the batch, it was a stab at Catamount Porter clone (base malt plus 120L Crystal malt, Chocolate malt, Black malt). Still tasting some bitterness from the dark malts. The whole idea of a porter is balance, between the malt sweetness, bitterness and mouthfeel, as well as the hop bitterness and alcohol contribution. Tough equation to balance out, but this one has a chance if I can leave my mitts off of it for a while. Plan on taking some when we open our cabin up in about a month. Maybe @bkisel is a fan of darker beers and can an impartial judge. I'll liquor him up first with a bottle or two of wine to get a favorable judgement!


----------



## geek

Me liking this a lot... [emoji4]


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Bottled (did I say I hate bottling beer) a batch of porter a couple of weeks ago. Cooled one down tonight to sample it's progress (ie. did it carbonate yet). Pretty well carbonated, though hard to tell if there is residual sugar left with all the dark malt used in the batch, it was a stab at Catamount Porter clone (base malt plus 120L Crystal malt, Chocolate malt, Black malt). Still tasting some bitterness from the dark malts. The whole idea of a porter is balance, between the malt sweetness, bitterness and mouthfeel, as well as the hop bitterness and alcohol contribution. Tough equation to balance out, but this one has a chance if I can leave my mitts off of it for a while. Plan on taking some when we open our cabin up in about a month. Maybe @bkisel is a fan of darker beers and can an impartial judge. I'll liquor him up first with a bottle or two of wine to get a favorable judgement!
> 
> View attachment 47324



Yes, I really do enjoy, for whatever reason, dark beers. Is there some commonality with dark beer vs. light beer that could explain this?

I grew up in NYC when the drinking age was 18 and was able get into a few bars and pubs when I was 16. I think it was one of the Irish pubs in Astoria Queens where I was first introduced to dark beer.

I don't drink much beer nowadays and find it curious that I can sit by myself and enjoy a glass of wine but can only enjoy beer drinking when around other folks who are drinking beer at the time.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Me liking this a lot... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 47325



Varis, Is that a new label of yours? Did you design it? I like it!


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Varis, Is that a new label of yours? Did you design it? I like it!



Yes sir.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> I don't drink much beer nowadays and find it curious that I can sit by myself and enjoy a glass of wine but can only enjoy beer drinking when around other folks who are drinking beer at the time.


 I'm sure you could twist my brothers arms to open up a beer or two if you come visit the cabin this Spring. The earlier you visit, the earlier we can start!


----------



## Ajmassa

A CC Argentinian Malbec. Fermented in Wisconsin. Courtesy of Mr Sour_Grapes. Mrs AJ loves it and so do I. Don’t know how old it is- but no kit taste at all. Dry with big flavor, long finish yet still an easy drinker. Well done.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> A CC Argentinian Malbec. Fermented in Wisconsin. Courtesy of Mr Sour_Grapes. Mrs AJ loves it and so do I. Don’t know how old it is- but no kit taste at all. Dry with big flavor, long finish yet still an easy drinker. Well done.



Great to hear, AJ.

This batch is 40 mos. old, and I think it is up there with the best kits I have made (credit to CC, not to me!). 

My notes say "Used ICV-D254 and 3.5 g Nutriferm yeast energizer, plus 9.5 g FT Rouge tannin in primary. Put oak chips (30 g French heavy, 30 g French medium) in weighted cheesecloth bag. SG was 1.082 before adding pack, and 1.092 about 12 hrs after adding grape pack. Added 20 oz sugar, and brought SG to 1.106 (oops, too far?) Added 3.2 g Nutriferm advance at SG=1.106, and 4.3 g at SG=~1.060. Added 100 g (!) Hungarian Med. Toast cubes (came with kit) in secondary and bulk aging. No additional tannins."


----------



## geek

Not sure how to describe this wine.
A year old this month.

I think I can smell a bit of honeydew and maybe pear, cannot make up my mind on the taste.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Not sure how to describe this wine.
> A year old this month.
> 
> I think I can smell a bit of honeydew and maybe pear, cannot make up my mind on the taste.
> 
> View attachment 47358



Mine's in secondary now.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Mine's in secondary now.



You're falling behind....big time...lol


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking a Red Rock Pinot Noir. Nothing special, but it was free, from a wine and cheese "basket' my wife won over the holidays. Went well with some older music I was listening to, Simon and Garfunkel, James Taylor and some older Eagles...

Desperado, why don't you come to your senses
You been out ridin' fences for so long now
Oh, you're a hard one
I know that you got your reasons
These things that are pleasin' you
Can hurt you somehow...


----------



## JamesGrape

Opened a 2011 Luca Malbec tonite. First time I tried a Malbec. Decanted it for one hour. It got better by the second hour. I checked the tasting notes on Vivino and I would largely agree although I admit I’m not a big red wine kinda guy - and really not very experienced with wine in general. On opening it had a strong alcohol smell almost like a cognac, with a beautiful black cherry aroma that was mostly smothered by the alcohol smell. I took a sip on opening and it had the above and a strong spice/peppery finish that created a burn on the sides of my tounge. About two half-glasses spread over an hour complimented our steak dinner and was all I wanted. For me it’s not what I want to drink to finish a bottle - it’s too powerful to me to be refreshing - but the amount I had was a good food compliment - and I enjoyed studying how it opened up with time.

When I took a sip on opening - I noted that it’s raw alcohol nose was much like the Shiraz kit I have clearing. I thought my Shiraz wasn’t clearing since no light will pass through the carboy. But this Malbec would barely pass light through a wine glass so I feel better about the Shiraz now . And I’m glad I now know at least a little what Malbec is about. I might make some, and I would drink it again with a strong red meat dish - but decanting 2 hours in advance, and nursing a single glass through the meal would be my style. I’d like to study it more, too - since I didn’t detect a lot of complexity - which it likely had,

Cheers


----------



## geek

Anyone tried the Vermentino lately?
I think this wine is getting there and has improved.


----------



## cmason1957

Tonight my wife said to get a bottle from downstairs, so up come a Wineexpert Bravado. These are starting to turn out really nice. I don't have my notes here, but they are probably about a year old. Next up was a Mocha Chambourcin Pretty we made that is about 18 months old now. Chambourcin wine fortified to about 20% Abv with brandy, then added some coffee and chocolate infusion. Big nose with hints of chocolate, taste has lots of coffee notes. I think another great on this and it will have mellowed a bunch. Not bad now and I'm a little bit tipsy.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Anyone tried the Vermentino lately?
> I think this wine is getting there and has improved.
> 
> View attachment 47601



Just opened one. My cold has dulled my senses a bit, but it is crisp, dry and enjoyable.


----------



## geek

My petite Syrah


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Just opened one. My cold has dulled my senses a bit, but it is crisp, dry and enjoyable.



I am surprised as I think that wine is mellowing nicely, let’s see in a few more months.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I am surprised as I think that wine is mellowing nicely, let’s see in a few more months.



I thought so too. It's nice. I suspect it will be popular with my palate this summer.


----------



## geek

Happy Easter [emoji214]


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## crooked cork

Went to the neighbors for dinner and had Blue Bell,Concord,Rhubarb and Rasberry a bottle of each.


----------



## geek

Dry with hints of dark chocolate


----------



## jgmann67

Easter was a good day for the home winemaker. 

We had the Raspberry Dragonfruit Shiraz with some appetizers early in the day (a real crowd pleaser). Then, we opened an LE Fourtitude for dinner (aging well).


----------



## jgmann67

cmason1957 said:


> Tonight my wife said to get a bottle from downstairs, so up come a Wineexpert Bravado. These are starting to turn out really nice. I don't have my notes here, but they are probably about a year old.



Every time I’m in the basement, I look at my Bravado. It’s about a year and a half old now (turns 2 in Sept I believe). I fight the urge to pull a cork because I split this batch with my brother. Only 11 bottles left.


----------



## cmason1957

jgmann67 said:


> Every time I’m in the basement, I look at my Bravado. It’s about a year and a half old now (turns 2 in Sept I believe). I fight the urge to pull a cork because I split this batch with my brother. Only 11 bottles left.



I understand why there was a guy in the wine club I am a member of, who always made three of every kit that he ever made. It seems expensive. But with 90 bottles, it sure is easy to enjoy one any time you want to.


----------



## mainshipfred

cmason1957 said:


> I understand why there was a guy in the wine club I am a member of, who always made three of every kit that he ever made. It seems expensive. But with 90 bottles, it sure is easy to enjoy one any time you want to.



With 1000 bottles of wine in your cellar I think you might be that guy. LOL!


----------



## Ajmassa

jgmann67 said:


> Every time I’m in the basement, I look at my Bravado. It’s about a year and a half old now (turns 2 in Sept I believe). I fight the urge to pull a cork because I split this batch with my brother. Only 11 bottles left.



My last taste was around Christmas I think. But recently my better half took it upon herself to pop open a 375mL. She had a glass right away and saved the rest for me. But another sip 2 hours later led to me coming home to an empty bottle. 
FWIW she said there was a very significant improvement even from months 12 to 15.


----------



## cmason1957

mainshipfred said:


> With 1000 bottles of wine in your cellar I think you might be that guy. LOL!



Nope, I just have made about 150 gallons per year for three years. This year, I'm scaling way back, since I could skip about 4 years and still not run out of wine. Although last time I made Amarone, I did make two kits of it at the same time. and I generally do 300-400 pounds of grapes. My wife was impressed, the local fruit stand called and had blueberries and strawberries that they wanted to unload for cheap, cheap and I declined them. Probably not doing any fruit wines this year.

And I say all this with a straight face, knowing I just ordered four chilean juice buckets (Cab/Merlot, Syrah, Zinfandel that will be blended in some way shape or form, maybe field) and a pinot Noir bucket.


----------



## jgmann67

cmason1957 said:


> I understand why there was a guy in the wine club I am a member of, who always made three of every kit that he ever made. It seems expensive. But with 90 bottles, it sure is easy to enjoy one any time you want to.



I wish I had those kind of resources.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> I wish I had those kind of resources.


Jim, it's all about priorities! Skip a meal or two a week, you'll have those three kits before you know it.


----------



## cmason1957

jgmann67 said:


> I wish I had those kind of resources.


It helps that I no longer have anyone on the payroll here, except wife and me. It sure makes the money go a whole bunch further.


----------



## Boatboy24

My 2015 Petite Sirah from Lanza grapes. Wow, this is a monster. A dark, dry, delicious monster.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> My 2015 Petite Sirah from Lanza grapes. Wow, this is a monster. A dark, dry, delicious monster.



Sounds like my PS, maybe the darkest wine, period.


----------



## cmason1957

In honor of my next two kits that are supposed to show up tomorrow, I am drinking an En Primear Winery Series Italian Style Amarone. And those two kits, two more of the same. I ordered these back around Christmas time, when finevinewines had a pretty good sale on. They have been out of stock until now.


----------



## ibglowin

Baer sighting tonight!


----------



## JamesGrape

Went out to dinner tonite, wife ordered a bottle from the wine list.

I read the back label:

Fermention: 98% French oak (sur lie). 2% stainless steel.
Aged for 8 months in 34% new, 66% neutral French oak barrels.
22% malolactic fermentation.

I thought “wow that took some blending work”.


----------



## pgentile

Barbera and a chilean cab had a little last night finishing this evening.


----------



## geek

My very first wine from grapes, made October 2013.

Blend of Cabernet and Merlot.

Only 3 bottles left [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Boatboy24

LR Cabernet Sauvignon Rose.


----------



## jgmann67

Eclipse Lodi Cabernet. It’s over two years old and isn’t knocking my socks off. I mean it’s good. But, not my favorite.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> LR Cabernet Sauvignon Rose.



I really miss not making that kit [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sour_grapes

WE SI Australian Petit Verdot. At 3 yrs, it is still very "meh."


----------



## Boatboy24

A little something to go w/ Cinghiale.


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoying a 2016 Chardonnay from The Winery at Bull Run that @mainshipfred gave me last weekend. Nice and crisp, but with subtle buttery notes. I'd say MLF, with just a little oak. The winery is very close by - only 5 or 6 miles away.


----------



## Ajmassa

Consistently one of my favorite cabs in the $20 range


----------



## sour_grapes

Rosso Fortissimo (~4 yrs old). Decent.


----------



## sour_grapes

I happened across a bottle of Blaufränkisch from Washington for _small_ money, viz., $9. I've always been partial to Blaufränkisch, so I nabbed one. It did not disappoint. It is labeled "Shooting Star" (and the label gives a long backstory). It is denoted as a 2014 "Blue Franc," which the label risibly says is the "Anglicized version" of Blaufränkisch. It was delightful, with that pleasing Washington minerality that Mike and I like, with plenty of fruit, and the typical Blaufränkisch spice. Very good QPR.
PS: the label is based on a French franc bill (pre-euro, of course).


----------



## Boatboy24

Winery Series Amarone. Coming up on 28 months old and starting to shine.


----------



## sour_grapes

A WE Eclipse Nebbiolo, now at 2.5 years. It's pretty nice! Nicely tannined.


----------



## wpt-me

A Cran/Pom fruit wine (Ocean Spray juice) over a year old yummy !!

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24

CC Showcase Yakima Syrah that I started in January of 2014. Now that I'm down to 6 bottles, its finally come around. Nicely.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> CC Showcase Yakima Syrah that I started in January of 2014. Now that I'm down to 6 bottles, its finally come around. Nicely.



I don't know if I had realized this before (and forgot due to old-timer's disease) or not, but this is a co-inky-dink: I started my CC Showcase Yakima Syrah in January, 2014, too; I am down to 8. Mine is _also _not the best batch I have ever made, but is in the upper half, and still improving.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I don't know if I had realized this before (and forgot due to old-timer's disease) or not, but this is a co-inky-dink: I started my CC Showcase Yakima Syrah in January, 2014, too; I am down to 8. Mine is _also _not the best batch I have ever made, but is in the upper half, and still improving.



I think we both jumped on this one when word got out it was being discontinued.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I don't know if I had realized this before (and forgot due to old-timer's disease) or not, but this is a co-inky-dink: I started my CC Showcase Yakima Syrah in January, 2014, too; I am down to 8. Mine is _also _not the best batch I have ever made, but is in the upper half, and still improving.


Nice to know that a kit wine is still improving at 4 years of age. Glad I used some Nomacorcs on my Brunello batch.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, it is commercial for a change! I polished off the Yakima Syrah referenced above; the next target on my spreadsheet was a long-aged cheapish commercial offering. About 5 years ago, I stashed a case of 2010 Columbia Crest Horse Heaven Hills Merlot. As of tonight, there are only 7 left! I am actually a bit disappointed. The wine is nice, but it has a bitter aftertaste that I do not recall having before. It is very smooth and very puckerish, with spice and vanilla and blueberries. V. Good but not great.


----------



## johndghost

We had two couples over Friday night to visit, served fruits, veggies, artisan cheeses, crackers, prosciutto, etc., pretty large array of snacking stuff, and wine. Mrs. Johnd(ghost) asked if she could pick the wines since she did all of the prep work and I agreed. We had a great time for sure, we’ll into the wee hours of the morning. 

Saturday morning, all I had to show for it all was a pounding headache and a handful of wine tags to remove wines from CellarTracker. The woman has good taste, though I didn’t care at all for the Burgundy....


----------



## JamesGrape

Sounds like a truly fun night!

I don’t want hijack the thread, but how do you like cellar tracker?

I started it, but many of my first entries came up wrong (the brand was correct, but year, type, appellation were not right), and it looked like a lot of work to make custom entries. So I abandoned the effort.

Are those wine smart tags? I use em and love em! (I set up a code in cellar tracker to map the rack and row locations in my wine room, but with the tags it doesn’t take me long to find what I want). Mine are red on one side and white on the other. I use the relevant side for red or white wine. On the tags I note year, brand, wine type, appellation.

Are you noting price range and rating? I sometimes us the Vivino app if I’m curious about that. I see they would make a good addition to the tags. Nice idea!


----------



## johndghost

JamesGrape said:


> Sounds like a truly fun night!
> 
> I don’t want hijack the thread, but how do you like cellar tracker?
> 
> I started it, but many of my first entries came up wrong (the brand was correct, but year, type, appellation were not right), and it looked like a lot of work to make custom entries. So I abandoned the effort.
> 
> Are those wine smart tags? I use em and love em! (I set up a code in cellar tracker to map the rack and row locations in my wine room, but with the tags it doesn’t take me long to find what I want). Mine are red on one side and white on the other. I use the relevant side for red or white wine. On the tags I note year, brand, wine type, appellation.
> 
> Are you noting price range and rating? I sometimes us the Vivino app if I’m curious about that. I see they would make a good addition to the tags. Nice idea!



I love CT, it’s a great tool. @ibglowin turned me on to it, took a while to get all the wine in there, but it was worth it. I’ve only found a couple bottles that weren’t already set up in there, always seem to be able to find the one I’m looking for. 

CT tells me where in the cellar the wine is located, and has all of the wine info in it, pro reviews, price I paid, market value, where I got it, drink dates, pretty much everything about the wine. I just use the bottle tags for the year, drink dates, ratings, and the wine name, easy to pick a wine when I’m just browsing.


----------



## jswordy

A couple of smooth recommendations. French Tessellae 2014 gets 90 points from Robert Parker and it is an amazing value for an inexpensive wine. I saw it today online for just $12! A delightfully smooth blend on the palate with a nose that holds interest.




From Argentina, Tapiz is another wonderful surprise in its price range, around $20. Amazingly smooth and delicious, awesome nose. I found myself just sitting there breathing it in as much as I was sipping. James Suckling has it right. Get the 2014 while you can, and don't make the mistake I did of not getting at least six. I may have to scrounge for more of this. My original supplier for these is now sold out.





.

UNDER EDIT: Well, what do you know? I just found it was rated #38 of the top 100 wines of the Andes in 2016.


----------



## Boatboy24

By pure coincidence, I opened a bottle of CC Showcase OVZ that I started 6 years ago yesterday. I'm down to 5 bottles now. How have I held onto this for so long? It was the 3rd batch of wine I ever made and I somehow managed to not fully degas it, despite it not being bottled until 5 months after pitching the yeast. Even with all this aging, there is still a tinge of a gaseous bite on the back of the throat and a bit of kit taste. But it has aged gracefully and is much better than it was even at 3 years. Its making me think that unintended residual gas may be an issue for many a batch of wine even if it isn't obvious.


----------



## Mismost

Boatboy24 said:


> By pure coincidence, I opened a bottle of CC Showcase OVZ that I started 6 years ago yesterday. I'm down to 5 bottles now. How have I held onto this for so long? It was the 3rd batch of wine I ever made and I somehow managed to not fully degas it, despite it not being bottled until 5 months after pitching the yeast. Even with all this aging, there is still a tinge of a gaseous bite on the back of the throat and a bit of kit taste. But it has aged gracefully and is much better than it was even at 3 years. Its making me think that unintended residual gas may be an issue for many a batch of wine even if it isn't obvious.



I opened a bottle of my OVZ Saturday and we just had a glass a piece. Friend stopped by Sunday and we finished the bottle. It was much better Sunday. The nose was better, the jammy taste was forward....it was a very good OVZ we thought. Continues to improve.

I suspect it too may had some CO2 lingering in there. Or maybe it just needed more than 20 minutes to open up.


----------



## geek

Slowly but turning the corner....


----------



## wpt-me

A mead, first time having some. Made from clover honey (Great Value }. I know it's cheap stuff ,but first time!!
Hope to get some local this fall from local beekeepers, 7 dollars a lbs.??

Bill


----------



## sour_grapes

Hmmm, I am making due with some Blanc de Noirs champagne from, of all places, New Mexico. Somebody should tell Mike.


----------



## ibglowin

Gruet is pretty good stuff!




sour_grapes said:


> Hmmm, I am making due with some Blanc de Noirs champagne from, of all places, New Mexico. Somebody should tell Mike.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, I am enjoying it!! (I think it was obvious, but I did know that you were quite familiar with 'em.)


----------



## ibglowin

Were you by chance sipping on this? This is currently their highest rated juice at the moment and it seems to be available in many areas across the nation. Total Wine usually carries it as well as some of the other large chains like BevMo in CA.











sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, I am enjoying it!! (I think it was obvious, but I did know that you were quite familiar with 'em.)


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Were you by chance sipping on this? This is currently their highest rated juice at the moment and it seems to be available in many areas across the nation. Total Wine usually carries it as well as some of the other large chains like BevMo in CA.





No, but that looks quite nice. Instead, mine was something like this:


----------



## jswordy

http://www.beanscreekwinery.com/


----------



## brewbush

johndghost said:


> View attachment 48220
> We had two couples over Friday night to visit, served fruits, veggies, artisan cheeses, crackers, prosciutto, etc., pretty large array of snacking stuff, and wine. Mrs. Johnd(ghost) asked if she could pick the wines since she did all of the prep work and I agreed. We had a great time for sure, we’ll into the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> Saturday morning, all I had to show for it all was a pounding headache and a handful of wine tags to remove wines from CellarTracker. The woman has good taste, though I didn’t care at all for the Burgundy....



Both Beast and Bishop......where is my invite????? 

Did you cry at least a little seeing the wines she picked? I once had my wife pick a wine for our pizza night. The wine was fantastic and after I double checked what she picked it was one of our reserves from Bravante. Went great with Dominoes. But she wants me to put the prices on them before she picks anymore!


----------



## Johnd

brewbush said:


> Both Beast and Bishop......where is my invite?????
> 
> Did you cry at least a little seeing the wines she picked? I once had my wife pick a wine for our pizza night. The wine was fantastic and after I double checked what she picked it was one of our reserves from Bravante. Went great with Dominoes. But she wants me to put the prices on them before she picks anymore!



I did shudder a bit, but since they were both in their drinking windows, let it slide. No regrets, though, you can’t take it with you, and never know when your number will be punched......fabulous wines for sure.


----------



## brewbush

Finally got to Del Dotto on our recent Napa visit last month, really great wines. We wished they had a "club".


----------



## Johnd

brewbush said:


> Finally got to Del Dotto on our recent Napa visit last month, really great wines. We wished they had a "club".



Yup, one of my faves. Did you do the cave barrel tasting tour? It’s the reason some folks refer to it as Del Blotto, best tasting tour in Napa. 

If you get on their email service and order wines, they’ll up your status as you order, which gets some perks and discounts. Their Sangiovese is one of the best I’ve had and very reasonably priced, and hard to find unless you order early, which you can once you’re on the emails.


----------



## brewbush

Johnd said:


> Yup, one of my faves. Did you do the cave barrel tasting tour? It’s the reason some folks refer to it as Del Blotto, best tasting tour in Napa.
> 
> If you get on their email service and order wines, they’ll up your status as you order, which gets some perks and discounts. Their Sangiovese is one of the best I’ve had and very reasonably priced, and hard to find unless you order early, which you can once you’re on the emails.



Del Dotto was one of the last ones we visited. Unfortunately we did not order anything since we joined a new club, Flora Springs. I did send a quick email to see if we can get on the list, there were a couple of the barrel tastings that smelled like bacon, it was really good!


----------



## PandemoniumWines

Brothers Drake just released a PBJ mead.. the taproom I was at didn’t have it (boo!) but they had another I hadn’t sampled - Bergamot Blue.

My kudos to Brothers Drake, I would never have thought to ferment pencil shavings!


----------



## geek

Getting pretty good.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Getting pretty good.



Guess I should bottle mine. LOL!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Guess I should bottle mine. LOL!



I started this kit on Mar 5, 2017 and bottled *Jan 17, 2018. *It is almost 14 months old.
I usually start my kits as soon as they arrive, don't like to leave them on the shelf collecting dust....LOL


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Faux Winery! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 48433


----------



## jgmann67

Lots of stuff tonight... winefest! Some highlights:


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Faux Winery! LOL



Yep. Grocery store buy. Not bad, but about what I expected.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I inventoried the long term aging part of our wines. Found about a case of 2012 Chambourcin. This would be about the first year we made wine from fresh grapes. We are somewhat impressed. No wine diamonds, just a little bit of tannin color dropping out. But oh my goodness, the nose has hints of oak and chocolate in it, with wonderful red fruits. The taste is very impressive. We have it to our kids (30ish in age) the were amazed. One even said I don't normally like Chambourcin, but this is really good.


----------



## Boatboy24

4 years old and still a nice, pristine cork from Lafitte.


----------



## ibglowin

But no mention of how the wine is holding up! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> 4 years old and still a nice, pristine cork from Lafitte.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> But no mention of how the wine is holding up! LOL



At least as well as the cork. This one is now on the list as the best kit I've done, eclipsing the Winery Series Super Tuscan.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like a good name for a line of Wine Kits!



Boatboy24 said:


> This one is now on the list as the best kits I've done, *"Eclipsing"* the Winery Series Super Tuscan.


----------



## geek




----------



## Jal5

Opened a bottle of my first dragons blood-Bella Rosso. I didn’t think we would like it as much as we do. Will definitely make this again!


----------



## wildhair

I'm drinking my own Dandelion Wine.............and it's and bit stronger than I remember.


----------



## ibglowin

This wine speaks to me for some reason.


----------



## Boatboy24

Was craving something a little sweet and ended up going with the blueberry hard lemonade. Hitting the spot on this warm, sunny day.


----------



## geek

A bday present given to me back in December. It actually tastes pretty good and mellow, I’d buy this wine with no hesitation.


----------



## jgmann67

At dinner last night, we brought a red, a white and something in the middle, to share with family (a two Birthday dinner out). 

I brought the raspberry dragonfruit Shiraz for my oldest daughter, the Luna for my son and wife, and Craig's (ceeaton) Brunello for me, my daughter's fiancé and my MIL. 

Kathy (wife) tasted the Brunello... said it was the best wine Craig has made so far. Nicely aged, with only a little smidge of kittishness. Dark, complex, integrated tannins with a blackberry and leather palate. I may have to grab one of these before they're all gone.


----------



## FTC Wines

Special wine for a special Day. A 2013 Castello di Amorosa, Sangiovese, Napa Valley, truly the BEST Sangiovese we ever had. We bought it last summer on our RV trip to California .


----------



## Johnd

FTC Wines said:


> Special wine for a special Day. A 2013 Castello di Amorosa, Sangiovese, Napa Valley, truly the BEST Sangiovese we ever had. We bought it last summer on our RV trip to California .



I’ve got several as well, really nice Sangiovese for sure!! Pretty hard to find, but if you ever run across a Del Dotto Sangiovese, give that one a try as well.


----------



## FTC Wines

geek said:


> A bday present given to me back in December. It actually tastes pretty good and mellow, I’d buy this wine with no hesitation.
> 
> View attachment 48586





Johnd said:


> I’ve got several as well, really nice Sangiovese for sure!! Pretty hard to find, but if you ever run across a Del Dotto Sangiovese, give that one a try as well.


we finished ours. Do you need any help finishing yours !!! LOL, Roy


----------



## Johnd

FTC Wines said:


> we finished ours. Do you need any help finishing yours !!! LOL, Roy



Certainly, got a half dozen left, come on over!!


----------



## Boatboy24

2015 Chateau St. Michelle Indian Wells Merlot. Dense and juicy with a nice tannic and oak backbone. Thrilled with this one for under ten bucks at Costco.


----------



## pgentile

Really enjoying glass of this this evening.


----------



## ibglowin

Well the Tri Tip turned out excellent somehow on a rusted out $89 grill. LOL I had to keep turning off one burner to cook it in a faux indirect fashion but somehow I did it to perfection with the help of a Weber digital thermometer I snagged today when I picked up a new bottle of Propane. As for the wine. Worth $16.99 I would say and not much more. About like a bottle of H3 Les Chevaux. All oak adjunct for sure. Decent acid and finish. Popped and poured with dinner. Went well with the Tri Tip and lasted the length of dinner. If your a winemaker the bottle is well worth the recycle and I am tossing it into my bag to carry back home just for that reason.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> 2015 Chateau St. Michelle Indian Wells Merlot. Dense and juicy with a nice tannic and oak backbone. Thrilled with this one for under ten bucks at Costco.



Wow, Indian Wells for that price!?!!? That sounds GOOD to me!


----------



## Venatorscribe

A delightful glass of Sangiovese. Not mine. Bought a 1.5 lt bottle at a good price from the local permarket.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight, I'm not sure yet. I'll let you know after we get to the restaurant and I've seen the wine list.


Celebrating the royal wedding no doubt


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, Indian Wells for that price!?!!? That sounds GOOD to me!



I may have to go back today and get more - only grabbed a couple bottles.


----------



## jpwatkins9

I use a paddle on a long rod and my cordless drill to degass, beat the heck out of it. Haven’t had a problem yet, but there is Murphy’s law. Speaking of good Rum, I use Jamaican double black to mix my Mai Tais. And then blending, I haven’t done that yet, do mainly varitals. I have been reading on what you all have been doing and may try something with a Malbec.

John


----------



## ceeaton

Opened up a "rare" find in my basement, a bottled beer I made. I hate bottling, but I'm rethinking that after having one of these Porters this evening. Made it back in February, so it's about 3 months old. Has really smoothed out the rough edges (lot's of black, chocolate and other charred malts) and has nice head retention (image was taken 30 minutes after pouring, was waiting for the temperature to rise a bit before drinking). Fortunately I have five six packs left of this one. I think I need to recreate this for a football beer (once it starts getting chilly in October)(Go Eagles).


----------



## geek

WE LE Vermentino.....mehhhhh


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> WE LE Vermentino.....mehhhhh



I like mine. Nothing spectacular, but nice and dry with minerals. I do think its one of those wines that can be really good or really bad, depending on circumstances and/or pairing though.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I like mine. Nothing spectacular, but nice and dry with minerals. I do think its one of those wines that can be really good or really bad, depending on circumstances and/or pairing though.



You know, I remember tasting a bottle sometime ago and was surprised on its improvement, I wonder if this last bottle is from the 2nd batch I made and it probably just needs more time. I had an inventory issue in my winery and ended up mixing the batches without marking properly...


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy birthday to me.


----------



## geek

Your bday today Jim??

Happy one...!!!!


----------



## Mismost

Boatboy24 said:


> CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin. Started 21 months ago. It's nice, but I never got it fully degassed ( it was one of my first wines). There is just a hint of CO2 left. This one is definitely on my "do again" list. I have 11 bottles left.



I find my OVZ needs decanting or opened a good 30 minutes before drinking. Does really open up then. I too need to start another batch!


----------



## Johnd

A squirrel in a swan.....


----------



## Venatorscribe

Testing an 'over oaked' red that I knocked together in 2016. Having opened the bottle I’m committed to drinking it. I'll definitely be leaving the other bottles at least another 2 years under the house.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

See my post in "Other People's Wines".


----------



## ibglowin

My own creation from 2012. El Peso Pesado or "The Heavyweight"! Just now hitting the sweet spot and drinking spectacular with a 40 min decant. Paired wonderfully with leftover brisket from Monday.. 75% Cab Sauv, 15% Syrah, 10% Zinfandel. All made from CA grapes back when I had a fantastic source. If your making wine and its not ready for 6-7 years. You are doing something right! LOL


----------



## CK55

ibglowin said:


> My own creation from 2012. El Peso Pesado or "The Heavyweight"! Just now hitting the sweet spot and drinking spectacular with a 40 min decant. Paired wonderfully with leftover brisket from Monday.. 75% Cab Sauv, 15% Syrah, 10% Zinfandel. All made from CA grapes back when I had a fantastic source. If your making wine and its not ready for 6-7 years. You are doing something right! LOL
> 
> View attachment 49066


Nice Wine, Sounds like something i would like.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dayum! This stuff is getting good!


----------



## JustJoe

Drinking a 2 year old bottle of rhubarb wine that I had lost in the other wine in the rack. The extra year of aging made an amazing difference. I have a new rule now for my rhubarb wine - 2 years aging in the bottle.


----------



## geek

At Costco, $6.99 plus tax. Too cheap to be true?
This is for tomorrow.


----------



## Jal5

geek said:


> At Costco, $6.99 plus tax. Too cheap to be true?
> This is for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 49130


Must let us know how it really is!


----------



## geek

Jal5 said:


> Must let us know how it really is!



Hoping to open it tonight, we'll see.


----------



## ibglowin

I bought that one awhile back. Pretty good for $7. 




geek said:


> At Costco, $6.99 plus tax. Too cheap to be true?
> This is for tomorrow.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I bought that one awhile back. Pretty good for $7.



That is good to know.
I'll see how this one compares to the Cup Cake (really good SV at the price), which is now up to $9.99 at Costco.


----------



## geek

Sauvignon Blanc at an event.


----------



## geek

Well well, this Sauvignon Blanc at this price point is an excellent choice, I’d buy this in a heart beat.!!

Pear on the nose, nice and pleasant minerals and right acidity for me, hands down really good.

For about $7.40 out the door......do I need to say more?


----------



## ibglowin

Considering that an Eclipse NZ Sauv Blanc will cost you ~$5 a bottle plus corks, label, shrink cap on top of that......... $7 for something all you have to do is put in the fridge and crack the cap on demand......




geek said:


> Well well, this Sauvignon Blanc at this price point is an excellent choice, I’d buy this in a heart beat.!!
> 
> Pear on the nose, nice and pleasant minerals and right acidity for me, hands down really good.
> 
> For about $7.40 out the door......do I need to say more?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Considering that an Eclipse NZ Sauv Blanc will cost you ~$5 a bottle plus corks, label, shrink cap on top of that......... $7 for something all you have to do is put in the fridge and crack the cap on demand......



Exactly, why even bother making the wine yourself, LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Exactly, why even bother making the wine yourself, LOL



There are some wines that make me wonder that. H3 Cab is one of them. I can get it for about $8 at TW.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Exactly, why even bother making the wine yourself, LOL



Now that's a silly question that we all know the answer to. LOL


----------



## FTC Wines

Varis, Jim, take a big sip & rethink you statements. YOU know why we make wine!! It's just too much fun!! Making & Drinking!! Roy


----------



## wpt-me

Tasting a Mead and a Blueberry-Pom leftovers from bottling last week !!

Bill


----------



## vinobrotha

I’m tastings sample of my petit verdot I harvested after the nuns fires in Glen Ellen. Definitely some smoke taint influences in a good way. 

Cheers,


----------



## Monty Knapp

Not actually in my glass tonight, but came across this tonight at County Market. I like the Apothec Dark - very fruit forward I guess you would say - but this caught my eye - Coffee infused red wine! Made me curious, so I figured what the hell.


----------



## vinobrotha

Enjoying a 2012 Campana Ranch Petit Verdot tonight


----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> If your making wine and its not ready for 6-7 years. You are doing something right! LOL



A great line. All I can say is 'well done' . Did you blend the grapes or blend the wine. Salut


----------



## Venatorscribe

geek said:


> Well well, this Sauvignon Blanc at this price point is an excellent choice, I’d buy this in a heart beat.!!
> 
> Pear on the nose, nice and pleasant minerals and right acidity for me, hands down really good.
> 
> For about $7.40 out the door......do I need to say more?
> 
> View attachment 49164


As a kiwi, I hate to tell you this - but these guys are just another wholesaler / contract batch fermenter, masquerading as a vineyard. No vineyard and less staff than I have fingers on one hand. Hence the rot gut price. This type of marketing is taking over huge areas of our world at the moment. Either a European or American with money to gamble. The fact that it is a nice drop is testament to some poor sod farmer who toiled to produce outstanding grapes for sweat-all return. But pleased you enjoyed the sav. The Hawkes Bay is a lovely part of NZ.


----------



## ibglowin

Grapes were fermented separately then blended down the road just before bottling.



Venatorscribe said:


> Did you blend the grapes or blend the wine. Salut


----------



## stickman

vinobrotha said:


> Enjoying a 2012 Campana Ranch Petit Verdot tonight



I visited the Campana Ranch Winery, met the owners, very interesting, I came back with a 2012 Pinot Noir, and a 2012 Cab Franc, very nice wines.


----------



## Chilkat

Chateau Montelena is a great vineyard.
And the Rose Veuve is intriguing.


----------



## ibglowin

I just finished mowing the yard. Its 92F and the humidity is a whopping 7%........

Picked up a Growler from our local Beer Co-op. 1663 Hefeweizen (5.5%ABV) Nice, light, cold and the Meyer lemon came from our daughter and SIL's back yard in Burbank. Might go for another here in a bit.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I just finished mowing the yard. Its 92F and the humidity is a whopping 7%........
> 
> Picked up a Growler from our local Beer Co-op. 1663 Hefeweizen (5.5%ABV) Nice, light, cold and the Meyer lemon came from our daughter and SIL's back yard in Burbank. Might go for another here in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 49213



Very nice!! I too just finished the lawn, 95 F and 87% RH, chose peach tea to cool off, planning something a little heavier after dark......cheers!


----------



## Boatboy24

IPAs in plastic cups last night - at the Journey/Def Leppard show.


----------



## Venatorscribe

This evening - A few beers in a slick new micro brewery with the mrs, my kids and their friends.


----------



## geek

Finally turned the corner, for better.


----------



## Venatorscribe

geek said:


> Finally turned the corner, for better.
> 
> View attachment 49310


You'll speaking Italian next. Ciao


----------



## Boatboy24

LR Sauvignon Blanc Rose. With just a hint of sweetness, it was perfect with spicy quesadillas using leftover tri tip from last night.


----------



## CK55

geek said:


> Finally turned the corner, for better.
> 
> View attachment 49310


I have to do the super tuscan kit one of these days. I did the Grenache/Syrah and I am drinking a glass of the test bottle i cracked the other day to see what it tasted like shortly after bottling and its a great tasting wine. Really fruity and balanced with a slight hint of vanilla from all the oak.

Its great now and could only get better with time.


----------



## ceeaton

Got the wine thief out and sampled some 2016 Lanza Zin. Three gallons were already shared with @jgmann67 for his Honor Among Thieves Red blend (1/2 Petite Sirah/ 1/2 Zin). The five gallons left are very smooth, checked my notes and I used chips in the 3 gallons I gave to Jim and Xoakers in what I'm tasting tonight. Yum is all I can say. The nose is to die for, floral yet with raspberry fruit shining through. The oak is definitely there but not dominating. The body is a little light from what I remembered, but still medium in that category. I think I can and should have bottled this a while ago since it's quickly heading for 2 yrs old.

Did tip the carboy, first one in quite a while, almost dropped it to the floor since I'm out of practice. Oh, and I think I need to clean my glass a bit better (I usually avoid using soap, old beer habit).


----------



## CK55

ceeaton said:


> Got the wine thief out and sampled some 2016 Lanza Zin. Three gallons were already shared with @jgmann67 for his Honor Among Thieves Red blend (1/2 Petite Sirah/ 1/2 Zin). The five gallons left are very smooth, checked my notes and I used chips in the 3 gallons I gave to Jim and Xoakers in what I'm tasting tonight. Yum is all I can say. The nose is to die for, floral yet with raspberry fruit shining through. The oak is definitely there but not dominating. The body is a little light from what I remembered, but still medium in that category. I think I can and should have bottled this a while ago since it's quickly heading for 2 yrs old.
> 
> Did tip the carboy, first one in quite a while, almost dropped it to the floor since I'm out of practice. Oh, and I think I need to clean my glass a bit better (I usually avoid using soap, old beer habit).
> 
> View attachment 49356


Nice, yeah i made and do make a lot more beer than wine, but i like wine as well. Im now on my wine binge lol.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Have you been working out Mike? LOL


----------



## Venatorscribe

Have been working on and tasting my fruit and botanical blends today in prep for bottling tomorrow. So I am desperately in need of a change of fruit and style. Hence this Californian Zin


----------



## ibglowin

Our BFF's brought me back a bottle of this from a quicktrip up to CO over the weekend. This stuff is amazing. Bone dry and a finish that won't quit. Went fantastic yesterday with Fathers day dinner (grilled Tri Tip and Spatchcock Chicken on the Kamado K24!)


----------



## CK55

ibglowin said:


> Our BFF's brought me back a bottle of this from a quicktrip up to CO over the weekend. This stuff is amazing. Bone dry and a finish that won't quit. Went fantastic yesterday with Fathers day dinner (grilled Tri Tip and Spatchcock Chicken on the Kamado K24!)


NICE


----------



## ibglowin

*What's Driving Rosé's Rocketing Rise?*





https://www.winespectator.com/webfe...=Sips-Tips-061918&utm_campaign=SipsTips061918


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> *What's Driving Rosé's Rocketing Rise?*



Seems like the Rosé bug has been aroused in someone? I noticed a couple of issues ago in WS it had a big 'ol bottle of Rosé on the front, would that have anything to do with it? I'll have to admit I've been so busy I haven't read that issue or the other one I just put on our samples rack.


----------



## ibglowin

Dry Rose' sales have been growing exponentially the last several years now. Its the hottest selling category for a lot of reasons especially during the Summer months. It goes well with literally anything you put on the grill. Its served cold when its hot. Its light and refreshing. It it very affordable and comes in bottles, boxes and even cans. And yes WS made it the cover just this week but that is not too uncommon for this time of year at all really.














ceeaton said:


> Seems like the Rosé bug has been aroused in someone? I noticed a couple of issues ago in WS it had a big 'ol bottle of Rosé on the front, would that have anything to do with it? I'll have to admit I've been so busy I haven't read that issue or the other one I just put on our samples rack.


----------



## vinobrotha

I’m sampling my Sonoma Valley petit verdot that was harvested out of Glen Ellen after the nuns fires. Definitely smoky but good


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

TW Buy? Gotta be good cause it says Grande Reserve but you left no notes so maybe not so Grande eh? LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> TW Buy? Gotta be good cause it says Grande Reserve but you left no notes so maybe not so Grande eh? LOL


I think the bright sticker with the 91 on it sez "Wegmans" underneath. Could be wrong since I haven't gone to our local Wegmans for wine yet. Giant is closer...


----------



## ibglowin

https://www.wegmans.com/products/wi...nce/mimi-en-provence-grande-reserve-rose.html



ceeaton said:


> I think the bright sticker with the 91 on it sez "Wegmans" underneath. Could be wrong since I haven't gone to our local Wegmans for wine yet. Giant is closer...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> https://www.wegmans.com/products/wi...nce/mimi-en-provence-grande-reserve-rose.html



Yep, you got it Mike. Except I paid $9.99. Worth every penny and then some.


----------



## sour_grapes

After polishing off a 3.5 year old WE SI Aussie Petit Verdot ("meh"), I uncorked a 3.5 year old CC Showcase Amarone. This is quite a nice wine. Were it commercial, I'd pay something north of $15 for this.


----------



## JamesGrape

I’m reading that chilled reds are an in thing for summer. Works for me.

So we are making some ice glasses for fun.


----------



## ceeaton

Yesterday tasted probably around 50 wines. The most memorable ones were at our evening get together with @heatherd, @mainshipfred, @pgentile and @tjgaul. I believe a nice Amarone was passed around by @heatherd that was very good (actually we didn't have a bad wine in the group, some still a bit young but showing promise).


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> Yesterday tasted probably around 50 wines. The most memorable ones were at our evening get together with @heatherd, @mainshipfred, @pgentile and @tjgaul. I believe a nice Amarone was passed around by @heatherd that was very good (actually we didn't have a bad wine in the group, some still a bit young but showing promise).


That was so much fun! I'm posting pics of all the great wines you guys gave me to take home...


----------



## heatherd

ibglowin said:


> *What's Driving Rosé's Rocketing Rise?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.winespectator.com/webfe...=Sips-Tips-061918&utm_campaign=SipsTips061918



I think it's the newish availability of dry pink wine, and the greater variety that is in stores these days. I have had the cote des roses and its yummy; can't speak for the others.


----------



## Jal5

Enjoying my Valrosa valpolicella from 2017. My first kit wine. Not bad right now at 7 mo since start.


----------



## ibglowin

Found this the other day at the Smiths Marketplace up in town. Cost was ~$10. This is the real deal. Bone dry. Beautiful light salmon color. Nice crisp zing and really nice bouquet.


----------



## geek

Smooth, good flavor but it has a tiny bit of CO2, I think I didn’t degassed 100% but all good anyway.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Drained this bad boy last night with grilled Tri Tip. Drinking beautifully right now. 100% Cab Sauv. First of two bottles in the cellar.


----------



## Boatboy24

It's been quite a while, but I just popped a bottle of the WE LR blueberry hard lemonade I made last year. Working perfectly with today's 110F heat index.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> It's been quite a while, but I just popped a bottle of the WE LR blueberry hard lemonade I made last year. Working perfectly with today's 110F heat index.



Time for me to open one....


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> Smooth, good flavor but it has a tiny bit of CO2, I think I didn’t degassed 100% but all good anyway.
> 
> View attachment 49538


@Varis we were talking GSM at the meet-up, specifically that we're torn between maintaining the fruit while also keeping adequate oak.


----------



## geek

Mosti Mondiale Amaroso, getting really good and smooth....!!


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Mosti Mondiale Amaroso, getting really good and smooth....!!


 
What year Varis, 2016?


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> What year Varis, 2016?



I made 2 batches, one was a juice bucket and a kit.
The kit I started Feb. 2015.
The juice bucket I started Oct. 2014 and did MLF on it.

Once both were bottled I think I got them mixed somehow, so the bottle I opened yesterday I don't know which batch it came from.... :-(
But I can tell you this wine is turning the corner for good..!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Went to a friend's house for dinner last night (grilled chicken and mudbugs!). I brought the first two bottles of my 2017 Washington Viognier (from a juice bucket). I am well-pleased with this batch. In addition, I brought one of the first bottles of my 2017 Syrah Sloppy Seconds. That is, this was a second-run wine from Red Mountain Syrah skins. It is not great wine, but we decided to give it a try chilled. I thought we might want toss it if it were not up to snuff, but in fact it turned out to be a nice "Porch Pounder" on a hot afternoon when chilled. It is fruity; it has a slightly artificial fruit taste that perhaps comes from the tartaric acid used to acidulate the water. I imagine it would also make an excellent base for sangria or a granita/granité.


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Went to a friend's house for dinner last night (grilled chicken and mudbugs!). I brought the first two bottles of my 2017 Washington Viognier (from a juice bucket). I am well-pleased with this batch. In addition, I brought one of the first bottles of my 2017 Syrah Sloppy Seconds. That is, this was a second-run wine from Red Mountain Syrah skins. It is not great wine, but we decided to give it a try chilled. I thought we might want toss it if it were not up to snuff, but in fact it turned out to be a nice "Porch Pounder" on a hot afternoon when chilled. It is fruity; it has a slightly artificial fruit taste that perhaps comes from the tartaric acid used to acidulate the water. I imagine it would also make an excellent base for sangria or a granita/granité.



Good thought on the sangria.


----------



## Boatboy24

Found a bottle of my 2014 LR Tempranillo Garnacha in the back of the wine fridge. It's working well.


----------



## cmason1957

My neighbor suggested that my wife and I try Apothic Brew. The label claims cold brewed coffee was added to the mix, before bottling. It is a typical Apothic wine, tastes slightly, maybe sweet, is the description with a fairly heavy coffee taste. I like coffee, I like red wines, I have a bad some red wines with great coffee notes. This was not one I will purchase again.


----------



## sour_grapes

CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab.(55 mos. old). Drinking _very _nicely now. No complaints!


----------



## pgentile

Sampling a blend of 2017 sangiovese/barbera 2018 cab sauv/syrah 2018 elderberry that has been on med oak for a few months. Coming along very very nicely.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab.(55 mos. old). Drinking _very _nicely now. No complaints!



Jealous that you still have some of that.


----------



## Bobby-n-Karen

We drank the first of our blackberry wine from last year. It was our first attempt at wine making. The first bottle went down easily enough, that we popped the cork on a second bottle!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Jealous that you still have some of that.



10 from that batch, and another 24 from a batch that is now ~29 mos.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Headed to neighbors now. I have a bottle of "New Age" and a sparkling Rose. One of those is going in my belly. Who am I kidding, I'll have a little of both.


----------



## FTC Wines

Tonight we had a 2012 Bonatello by g. Cuneo winery in Columbia Valley Washington. A Sanginovese. We bought this last summer on our RV Calif winery trip. We loved the winery & this wine at their tasting, but a year later we "Said What were we thinking? "Today it's about $75 a bottle! I had to add some Sweet Vermouth to it, third glass added some Brandy too! It got better. Guess we got caught up in the tasting experience! Ever happen to anyone else??


----------



## ibglowin

I think you may have been snookered Roy. There are literally no reviews for this winery or wines and anyone trying to sell any wine for anything North of $30 is gonna put their wines up for review somewhere at some point if they want to be taken seriously. Sorry it was not up to snuff. Hope it wasn't just "corked" or something simple.


----------



## FTC Wines

Mike, it might have been "corked" . However the Real cork looked good with a little ring of red on the bottom. The taste was ever slightly vinegar ish. Believe we paid $35 for it, but when I googled it it came up as $75. It was a great RV Winery trip so we are not upset. Headed to the Finger Lakes Wineries this summer. Roy


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, it is a hot night here. I happen to have open a half bottle of chilled "Porch Pounder" Sloppy Seconds Syrah, and another bottle of "meh" WE SI Argentine Malbec. I have spent most of this hot night hitting 2/3 of the cold Syrah, combined with 1/3 of the Argentine Malbec. It has all worked out just fine!


----------



## Venatorscribe

I know we all say that life is too short to drink bad wine. But when it is your own and when it is red and when the only issue is too much oak and it needs a further two years of bottle time. Then it is an absolute sin to discard the bottle if it has been opened. So I will suffer for my sin. No problem though. I have learned. And now only add oak at the level of 3 to 6 grams per litre.





sour_grapes said:


> Went to a friend's house for dinner last night (grilled chicken and mudbugs!). I brought the first two bottles of my 2017 Washington Viognier (from a juice bucket). I am well-pleased with this batch. In addition, I brought one of the first bottles of my 2017 Syrah Sloppy Seconds. That is, this was a second-run wine from Red Mountain Syrah skins. It is not great wine, but we decided to give it a try chilled. I thought we might want toss it if it were not up to snuff, but in fact it turned out to be a nice "Porch Pounder" on a hot afternoon when chilled. It is fruity; it has a slightly artificial fruit taste that perhaps comes from the tartaric acid used to acidulate the water. I imagine it would also make an excellent base for sangria or a granita/granité.


very generous of you to take three bottles


----------



## jburtner

The corks always break on these younguns!
-jb


----------



## ibglowin

Older corks you need to use an "Ah So" opener.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## opus345

jburtner said:


> The corks always break



Sounds like a daytime soap.


----------



## opus345

Epic Day DIPA (10%) from Eddyline Brewing. Got to have the boy bring more back from the "Springs" next time he visits.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## M38A1




----------



## ibglowin

I see you and raise you..........






Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 49758


----------



## BABRU

Boatboy24 said:


> CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin. Started 21 months ago. It's nice, but I never got it fully degassed ( it was one of my first wines). There is just a hint of CO2 left. This one is definitely on my "do again" list. I have 11 bottles left.


M


----------



## BABRU

Have you tried using a wine aeriator during pour from bottle to glass? Residual gas should disappear.


----------



## geek

Blueberry wine made a few years ago, a bit acidic but not bad..


----------



## pgentile

Enjoying a homebrew 15-minute orange IPA with citra, amarillo and lemon drop hops, right now.


----------



## ceeaton

pgentile said:


> Enjoying a homebrew 15-minute orange IPA with citra, amarillo and lemon drop hops, right now.


Never tried the lemon drop hops, but love what the citra and amarillo can do to a brew.


----------



## kyle5434

My first sampling of Carménère. It's definitely not a high-end label, but I've come to the conclusion that the Chileans may be on to something...













Carménère



__ kyle5434
__ Jul 14, 2018


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

The glass does not justify it.... LOL


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Bunch of family in town this weekend and we were hosting last night. As it was Bastille Day, we went through a fair amount of French wine. This is just a sampling. Several bottles of Broad Run Cellars wine went as well, including the blueberry port I made several years ago. It has come around pretty nicely.


----------



## Jal5

Family in town last night. Enjoyed my Dragons Blood aka Bella Rosa. That stuff goes down quickly! Need to make more


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ceeaton

A five month old porter I made on 2-17-18. Earlier tastings had an overwhelmingly smokey black malt flavor profile. This tasting showed a refined smokey malt flavor as a component to the overall flavor. I'm rather impressed how this has aged. I'm not one to age a beer longer than necessary to drink, so this bottling "experiment" has worked out favorably, as in I saved a few bottles (a case worth) longer than I normally would have. This is an excellent porter and will be drunk heavily in the next few weeks so it doesn't go bad.

I just wish a red wine would hit it's stride at 5 months, not 3 years.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Los Gringos son derritiendo........... Otra vez!


----------



## Jal5

Brought a bottle of my DB or Bella Rosso to a church picnic today. Rave reviews by all and that bottle emptied at light speed! I think we have a bunch of new bottle savers now! And a request to make more soon.


----------



## ibglowin

This was more than satisfactory for tonights celebratory dinner. Did not suck! LOL


----------



## CK55

ibglowin said:


> This was more than satisfactory for tonights celebratory dinner. Did not suck! LOL
> 
> View attachment 50038


I like syrah, it's one if the few reds that aren't too much for me. The worst wines for me are Napa cab savs.


----------



## CK55

I wanted to add I don't like napa cab savs because they are too overpowering and hot and oaked for me. Just over the top. Cab franc is more my style because it's smooth a little less tannins and acid. Plus I can blend it with all my other grapes.


----------



## Jal5

Visit to my son’s for weekend. Tried a bottle of my Valpolicella kit wine. Everyone liked it. Nov. 2017 bottled. I gotta save a few for longer aging.


----------



## CK55

Sounds like a keeper.


----------



## ibglowin

This was really good. Sauvage Sparkling Rose' of Pinot Noir. Made right here in the land of enchantment. Paired wonderfully with hors d ovaries of cold smoked king salmon, capers, dill, sour cream, cracker.......


----------



## barryjo

I make country wines mainly so when I saw an interesting item in the Walmart freezer, I figured "why not." It was a combo of cherries, plums, blueberries and, are you ready, cocoa nibs. As made, it turned out to be a very passable dessert wine. May cut the back sweetening a bit next time. It was packaged by Wymans, from Maine.


----------



## Jal5

More happy tasters of my DB and Valpolicella at mom’s 90th birthday party tonite. Relatives really liked both. One wanted to know if I can ship bottles to her!


----------



## sour_grapes

I am reporting this just for the ingredient list! I had a (okay, so-so) wine from WTSO called Angosto, from Valencia, Spain. It is a single-vineyard wine, which is somewhat significant when you read the included varieties: Malbec, Garnacha Tintorera (aka Alicante Bouschet), Syrah, Graciano, and Cabernet Franc. That is quite the mouthful!

This was a 2009 vintage, and it was a bit harsh and pétillant upon opening. A few hour's worth of decanting took the edge off both of those, but it was still "meh" (despite what Robert Parker was purported to say!).


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> I am reporting this just for the ingredient list! I had a (okay, so-so) wine from WTSO called Angosto, from Valencia, Spain. It is a single-vineyard wine, which is somewhat significant when you read the included varieties: Malbec, Garnacha Tintorera (aka Alicante Bouschet), Syrah, Graciano, and Cabernet Franc. That is quite the mouthful!
> 
> This was a 2009 vintage, and it was a bit harsh and pétillant upon opening. A few hour's worth of decanting took the edge off both of those, but it was still "meh" (despite what Robert Parker was purported to say!).



Assuming I’m looking up the right wine, wonder if you got an oldie? 
WA tasted this wine in May of 2011, rating of 91 by Jay S Miller (don’t know his work), with the statement that the wine would evolve for 1-2 years, but is approachable now (meaning May 2011). No drinking window is specifically given in the review, which leads me to believe that 1-2 years was the horizon, And should have been consumed several years ago. 

Cellar Tracker, a bit less liberal with the score, has it at 89, with a drinking window ending in 2015.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice blend. 61% Mourvèdre, 22% Grenache and 17% Syrah.


----------



## pgentile

About to open a bottle of this in a bit. Limestone Coast....sounds interesting.


----------



## CK55

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice blend. 61% Mourvèdre, 22% Grenache and 17% Syrah.
> 
> View attachment 50106


Sounds like a wine i would like, one of my favorites is actually a 100% grenache wine from spain, Los Rocas. I also have a couple reds from france that i like and buy frequently. Typically from the bordeaux region i have sort of a bordeaux love affair.


----------



## ibglowin

Who has a 7 year old LR white wine made as per directions still........

I do.

I dug deep into the Cellar and found the very last bottle of 2011 CC LR Marsanne-Rousanne-Viognier wine made with no modifications. I knew this wine ages well and by golly it does. It taste the same as the last one I opened years ago. A little darker perhaps but taste fresh and clean still. The only thing I would say is it needs more tartaric which is what I have been adding the last few years to all my white kit wines. This guy can get away with it as it really is all about mouthfeel with this wine. Still has that in spades. Paired wonderfully with some more smoked salmon. This time from Costco. Notice that cork that has been in there for 7 years. Perfect condition. Lafitte 1+1 cork. Perfect.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Who has a 7 year old LR white wine made as per directions still........
> 
> I do.
> 
> I dug deep into the Cellar and found the very last bottle of 2011 CC LR Marsanne-Rousanne-Viognier wine made with no modifications. I knew this wine ages well and by golly it does. It taste the same as the last one I opened years ago. A little darker perhaps but taste fresh and clean still. The only thing I would say is it needs more tartaric which is what I have been adding the last few years to all my white kit wines. This guy can get away with it as it really is all about mouthfeel with this wine. Still has that in spades. Paired wonderfully with some more smoked salmon. This time from Costco. Notice that cork that has been in there for 7 years. Perfect condition. Lafitte 1+1 cork. Perfect.



I have a 2018 LR of the same blend that I need to bottle.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Is it "Beer :30" already!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Is it "Beer :30" already!



Isn't it almost always beer:30 for you now?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Is it "Beer :30" already!


Heck, it's been beer :30 for 3 hours around these parts! Especially on a Fryday.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

If its Friday I am not at work but not slacking! Nice outing with the Golden's this morning around 8AM, followed by mowing the lawn followed by 2 loads of laundry and one load of dishes followed by grocery shopping followed by making ho-made pizza in the regular house oven for dinner. 

Beer was at 5:00 and (mini) Pizza and some wine now!







Boatboy24 said:


> Isn't it almost always beer:30 for you now?


----------



## cmason1957

These four bottles were in my glass the last two nights. I used the bourbon barrel bottles to convince (it didn't take much) my wife that I needed to order the wineexpert bourbon barrel kit. If it turns out anywhere as good, it will be wonderful.


----------



## ibglowin

Another one that is now in the "can't really make it for that price" cheap!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Another one that is now in the "can't really make it for that price" cheap!
> 
> View attachment 50287



That was in my glass last night. My sister-in-law calls it "Devil Wine". Cheap, and goes down easy. Used to be $10-12/bottle, but has come down significantly the last year or two.


----------



## geek

I got to get one of those SV Nobilo.

The Costco version is dirt cheap too at the same price. If you guys tried the Costco Kirland SV, how does it compare to the Nobilo?


----------



## Boatboy24

Finished mowing the lawn and got cleaned up. Now watching the Nats w/ the glass of Blanc de Noir that was leftover from bottling. Awesome stuff.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Finished mowing the lawn and got cleaned up. Now watching the Nats w/ the glass of Blanc de Noir that was leftover from bottling. Awesome stuff.



Going to watch their game on Sunday the 19, visiting family in MD so will take the opportunity to watch the game.
Although, I am a Yankees fan...


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Going to watch their game on Sunday the 19, visiting family in MD so will take the opportunity to watch the game.
> Although, I am a Yankees fan...



We have a half season plan and have that game. Meet us a the Fairgrounds before the game. Really fun place.


----------



## geek

*Marlins at Nationals*
Sun Aug 19 1:35PM


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> We have a half season plan and have that game. Meet us a the Fairgrounds before the game. Really fun place.



Thanks Fred, will keep this in mind. I think there will be around 6 of us and will ask if they have any plans or not, would be nice meeting up with you quickly.
Is the Fairgrounds a bar or something?


----------



## geek

Just goggled it, sounds like an open fair with foods and drinks....sounds good.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Thanks Fred, will keep this in mind. I think there will be around 6 of us and will ask if they have any plans or not, would be nice meeting up with you quickly.
> Is the Fairgrounds a bar or something?



It's an outdoor venue right outside the center field gate with food and drinks, corn hole and a band after the game.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights wine was one for the memory books. 2006 CC Reserve Cabernet Sauvignon. This was one of the best wines I have ever had. Perfectly balanced even after 10 years of resting in the cellar. Had quite a few later versions of this wine that were nowhere near as good. You did not want this bottle or last glass to ever be finished. This was made by Ray Einberger and team that won WS Wine of the year in 2005 for the same wine. If that wine is even half as close as the 2006 was in quality I can see why they chose it. I have a 2005 as well but holding on to that one still.


----------



## ceeaton

Sometimes I wonder about how I label my wines in the basement. I put a number on the bottle with tape which denotes the batch number. When I give away a wine, I dress it up with a nice cap and a label. After a while I confuse numbers and today was a perfect example. I had a few tasters of #32 in my fridge (not too sure why I had three of them, but then not asking is usually a safer route to take). I thought it was a brunello kit wine I had bottled earlier in the Spring. So after my last beer, I popped open a bottle that had a wine saver cap on it, and since it was in the fridge proceeded to warm it up in my hands after it sat for about 30 minutes beside me on my computer table. When I sipped it, it was a very good wine, just didn't have the body I expected. Here, after consulting my notes, it was a 4/2016 Pinot Noir from a Chilean juice bucket with added grapes. Kinda made sense why the body wasn't what I was expecting.

Too make my long story short, I like the fact that sometimes I don't know exactly what I'm drinking, take a sip or two, then grab my notes to see what I just tasted. It's amazing how our stored up thoughts about a certain (in this case, home made) wine can skew our perception of what we are actually testing/tasting. Not necessarily a blind tasting, but it was nice to know, after a few beers, I was able to at least perceive the difference between a brunello and a pinot noir. I'm making some progresss, very slowly, I think.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Sometimes I wonder about how I label my wines in the basement. I put a number on the bottle with tape which denotes the batch number. When I give away a wine, I dress it up with a nice cap and a label. After a while I confuse numbers and today was a perfect example. I had a few tasters of #32 in my fridge (not too sure why I had three of them, but then not asking is usually a safer route to take). I thought it was a brunello kit wine I had bottled earlier in the Spring. So after my last beer, I popped open a bottle that had a wine saver cap on it, and since it was in the fridge proceeded to warm it up in my hands after it sat for about 30 minutes beside me on my computer table. When I sipped it, it was a very good wine, just didn't have the body I expected. Here, after consulting my notes, it was a 4/2016 Pinot Noir from a Chilean juice bucket with added grapes. Kinda made sense why the body wasn't what I was expecting.
> 
> Too make my long story short, I like the fact that sometimes I don't know exactly what I'm drinking, take a sip or two, then grab my notes to see what I just tasted. It's amazing how our stored up thoughts about a certain (in this case, home made) wine can skew our perception of what we are actually testing/tasting. Not necessarily a blind tasting, but it was nice to know, after a few beers, I was able to at least perceive the difference between a brunello and a pinot noir. I'm making some progresss, very slowly, I think.



It’s also good to surprise others as well. I had some folks over a couple of weeks ago and popped open a bottle of my ‘16 Koch Cab, aerated it into a decanter, and poured everyone a glass without making any mention of what it was. It’s nicely labeled and capsuled, looks like something you’d buy in a store. As the glasses emptied, my buddy said, “Wow, that was a really good bottle, let’s drink one of the ones you made and see how it compares”. I can’t tell you how good that made me feel, but it felt even better when I handed him the empty bottle to examine while I went to fetch another.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

How is it?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> How is it?



It is very tasty, no complaints [emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 50331



Good stuff, eh?


----------



## Boatboy24

All the talk of Viognier in the "Winemaking from Grapes" forum had me craving. So it is my 2016 Viognier in my glass tonight.


----------



## RiverRat

I was happy with the way the Blanc de Noir turned out.


----------



## jgmann67

An eclipse Lodi Old Vine Zin with dinner. This wine is probably 2.5 years old. Finally... the oak has taken a back seat to zin jam. Only 4 bottles left.


----------



## tjgaul

Had the last bottle of the massive batch (5 bottles total) of my experimental "bourbon barrel" Zin Blush. I detected some underlying spiciness, but I would not have recognized it as bourbon if the fancy label didn't tell me it was in there. It was decent, but nothing to brag about. However, any glass consumed on the porch on a Sunday afternoon is a good thing.


----------



## kyle5434

This evening I'll be enjoying a Crimson Cabernet, from the vineyard/winery that was the first ever to commercially bottle wine from this grape back in the fall of 2011. For those who may not be familiar with it, Crimson Cabernet is a hybrid cross between Norton and Cabernet Sauvignon, featuring the best characteristics of both varieties.













Crimsoncabernet



__ kyle5434
__ Aug 13, 2018


----------



## mainshipfred

kyle5434 said:


> This evening I'll be enjoying a Crimson Cabernet, from the vineyard/winery that was the first ever to commercially bottle wine from this grape back in the fall of 2011. For those who may not be familiar with it, Crimson Cabernet is a hybrid cross between Norton and Cabernet Sauvignon, featuring the best characteristics of both varieties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimsoncabernet
> 
> 
> 
> __ kyle5434
> __ Aug 13, 2018



Sounds interesting, please let us know what you think.


----------



## Boatboy24

CC Showcase Yakima Syrah that I started on 1/5/14. It never really came around, but is OK now. 3 bottles remaining.


----------



## kyle5434

mainshipfred said:


> Sounds interesting, please let us know what you think.



The Crimson Cabernet is quite good. It's got the body and tannin backbone of the Cabernet, along with the black currant fruitiness of the Norton.

From everything I've read it's quite cold hardy (it's survived -18F winter temps so far) and disease resistant.


----------



## geek

Hot chocolate [emoji4]


----------



## jgmann67

Water tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Water tonight.





geek said:


> Hot chocolate [emoji4]




All right. You're both suspended for 7 days.


----------



## ibglowin

I am definitely seeing a pattern here.......... LOL


----------



## jgmann67

I’m trying to cut down to 3 bottles of wine a week, and doing P90x. So, water water, all the time.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kind of a light day for me, too, but at least I am holding up my end. I had a beer with dinner. I am leaving at oh-dark-thirty for a week-long trip tomorrow, so I don't want to open a bottle of wine. Thankfully, I have _one measly glass_ of ho-made Viognier left to defend our honor.


----------



## geek

I used to do P90X a couple years ago [emoji106]


----------



## jgmann67

geek said:


> I used to do P90X a couple years ago [emoji106]



Started my day with Plyometrics... strained a calf muscle. Not sure how bad, but I could be down for a few weeks.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> Started my day with Plyometrics... strained a calf muscle. Not sure how bad, but I could be down for a few weeks.



So does this mean you are drinking or not? Your arm still works right.


----------



## jgmann67

mainshipfred said:


> So does this mean you are drinking or not? Your arm still works right.



Will still be watching my calories and doing weight training if I’m off of P90x until recovery.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cucumber-melon Sauvignon Blanc. Nice treat on a hot day.


----------



## ibglowin

Fitting for today. Awesome juice. The cork was a little overkill for a Rose'. This was my last 2016. The 2017 version is sporting a sexy Stelvin closure.


----------



## CK55

This gem from Chile  carmenere is such a underappreciated grape. It has an amazing aroma. Very aromatic. 

https://imgur.com/a/aeA2uZP

File was too big to attach.


----------



## geek

Does anyone know how this wine is made? It is definitely on the sweet side..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Not sure I really want to know!



geek said:


> Does anyone know how this wine is made? It is definitely on the sweet side..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Opened one of my 2013 Tres Rojo's wines tonight. (50% Zin, 25% Cab Sauv, 25% Merlot) Awesome Sauce. Off for a week of Vaycay starting tomorrow. Our youngest daughter and I are headed out to visit my Mom and family in San Antonio. Looking forward to visiting with family but not so much the heat and humidity. When I get back I will only have 25 days left of work. But who is counting........


----------



## Johny99

Tasting my 2017 Cab Sauv and Petit Sirah to see how they are. Promising. Can’t decide if a little PS makes the cab better. Oh h$ll, guess I’ll just have to try it again


----------



## pgentile

After being shocked by the high prices of Washington Grapes available here and never really remembering anything that I've had from there that stood out , I went and bought a bottle of this today. Only 10.99 and it's pretty freakin good. I know just a micro sample of Washington grapes, but I was surprised.


----------



## Johnd

pgentile said:


> After being shocked by the high prices of Washington Grapes available here and never really remembering anything that I've had from there that stood out , I went and bought a bottle of this today. Only 10.99 and it's pretty freakin good. I know just a micro sample of Washington grapes, but I was surprised.



Haven’t priced any grapes from WA, but I can attest that there are some spectacular wines from there. I’ve joined several wine clubs from there and really like the wines.


----------



## sour_grapes

Count me as a big fan of WA wines, starting ~30 years ago!


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm going to have to do the same. I did just recently try a Finger Lakes bottle, can't remember what is was, but it didn't blow me away. As you said though it was just a micro sample.


----------



## pgentile

Johnd said:


> Haven’t priced any grapes from WA, but I can attest that there are some spectacular wines from there. I’ve joined several wine clubs from there and really like the wines.





sour_grapes said:


> Count me as a big fan of WA wines, starting ~30 years ago!



I have always dismissed washington wine like I have done with local grapes and wines. Learned this past year that good wines can be made from things like cab franc, chambourcin norton, and some others. I was focused on Cali, Italy, Chile, France. Time to broaden that view. Had a good cab from Oregon also the other day.

But the lugs of Washington grapes are $98 a lug.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> I'm going to have to do the same. I did just recently try a Finger Lakes bottle, can't remember what is was, but it didn't blow me away. As you said though it was just a micro sample.



I keep reading though that outside california, the finger lakes are where it's at with wines. Haven't had a finger lake wines yet.


----------



## Johnd

Well, $98 / lug is pretty high, nearly $3 per pound, which would be worth it if the grapes were of superior quality, but you’d have to make certain of the product, sice you’d have $10/bottle in the mix, just for the fruit.

Do some searching, there’s incredible wines coming from up there, cabs, pinots, sirahs. Cayuse, Long Shadows, K Vintners, Quilceda Creek, Betz, just to name a very few in the long list. In the warmer areas, they’re producing killer cabs, where the microclimates are cooler, some wonderful sirahs and pinots. If you’ve never had a good sirah, you may be missing out......


----------



## sour_grapes

pgentile said:


> I have always dismissed washington wine like I have done with local grapes and wines. Learned this past year that good wines can be made from things like cab franc, chambourcin norton, and some others. I was focused on Cali, Italy, Chile, France. Time to broaden that view. Had a good cab from Oregon also the other day.
> 
> But the lugs of Washington grapes are $98 a lug.



I paid $1.40 a pound last fall for Horse Heaven Hills Syrah grapes. (This was part of a group buy by my local vintners association.) HHH is a very well-respected AVA.


----------



## Ajmassa

pgentile said:


> I keep reading though that outside california, the finger lakes are where it's at with wines. Haven't had a finger lake wines yet.



Maybe for “outside the westcoast”. It’s tough for anyone to compete with the whole coast. Finger lakes are coming up as a legit spot tho. @tjgaul lives right in the middle of em all! I’m sure he can offer some insight. 
I hear Oregon I think Pinot. Every time. Some of the Washington growing regions spill across state lines tho. 
I’ve also been chomping at the bit for wash grapes. Fiending for some acid man!
$98 a lug is a lot but not typical. Remember same grapes last year were $73. So something up there. Keystones wash grapes are about $69 a lug for the cab. Bulk buy they’re $52. I smell a 2019 joint purchase


----------



## pgentile

Johnd said:


> Well, $98 / lug is pretty high, nearly $3 per pound, which would be worth it if the grapes were of superior quality, but you’d have to make certain of the product, sice you’d have $10/bottle in the mix, just for the fruit.
> 
> Do some searching, there’s incredible wines coming from up there, cabs, pinots, sirahs. Cayuse, Long Shadows, K Vintners, Quilceda Creek, Betz, just to name a very few in the long list. In the warmer areas, they’re producing killer cabs, where the microclimates are cooler, some wonderful sirahs and pinots. If you’ve never had a good sirah, you may be missing out......



Will put all on my radar.


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Maybe for “outside the westcoast”. It’s tough for anyone to compete with the whole coast. Finger lakes are coming up as a legit spot tho. @Tgpaul lives right in the middle of em all! I’m sure he can offer some insight.
> I hear Oregon I think Pinot. Every time. Some of the Washington growing regions spill across state lines tho.
> I’ve also been chomping at the bit for wash grapes. Fiending for some acid man!
> $98 a lug is a lot but not typical. Remember same grapes last year were $73. So something up there. Keystones wash grapes are about $69 a lug for the cab. Bulk buy they’re $52. I smell a 2019 joint purchase



That might be the way to go, how many lugs or lbs minimum for a bulk purchase?


----------



## Ajmassa

pgentile said:


> That might be the way to go, how many lugs or lbs minimum for a bulk purchase?



1/4 ton. Not crazy at all. 500lbs is not even unrealistic for just myself if I had to. I posted the list in “2018 grape season underway thread”


----------



## pgentile

sour_grapes said:


> I paid $1.40 a pound last fall for Horse Heaven Hills Syrah grapes. (This was part of a group buy by my local vintners association.) HHH is a very well-respected AVA.


That's a decent price, I must say their cab sauv is very good. Chairman Selection for 10.99, quoted at 17.00, in the Pennsylvania Wine & Sprirts Store. Very good wine for the price.


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> 1/4 ton. Not crazy at all. 500lbs is not even unrealistic for just myself if I had to. I posted the list in “2018 grape season underway thread”



Just read it again. I'd be willing to split a 1/4 ton of washington grapes in 2019.


----------



## ibglowin

Huge mistake there as far as WA wines go. You may be getting the shaft on the WA grapes but without knowing the AVA and the vineyard its hard to make a comment on that one.



pgentile said:


> I have always dismissed washington wine like I have done with local grapes and wines.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'll jump on the 2018 thread in the 'wine from grapes' forum, but I'm looking at it this way: I do 108lbs of 4 different varietals most years. Guess how much that is? Yep, just shy of 1/4 ton. You get 4 of us each buying different varietals at 1/4 ton each, and you've got some good grapes at a good price.


----------



## pgentile

ibglowin said:


> Huge mistake there as far as WA wines go. You may be getting the shaft on the WA grapes but without knowing the AVA and the vineyard its hard to make a comment on that one.



I'm learning, no doubt a mistake on my part. The grapes are from WASHINGTON STATE, RATTLESNAKE HILLS A.V.A


----------



## ibglowin

If you want my thoughts on the AVA and that price let me know. I consider myself "educated" on all things dealing with WA State wines and grapes.


----------



## Ajmassa

pgentile said:


> I'm learning, no doubt a mistake on my part. The grapes are from WASHINGTON STATE, RATTLESNAKE HILLS A.V.A



The other northwest grapes from keystone are from Yakima Valley and Willamette Valley (Oregon). They told me to call back during the week when the boss is there for more specific info.


----------



## pgentile

ibglowin said:


> If you want my thoughts on the AVA and that price let me know. I consider myself "educated" on all things dealing with WA State wines and grapes.



Your thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## ibglowin

So Rattlesnake Hills is located within the Yakima Valley but was given its own AVA name about 12 years ago after a lot of lobbying (on both sides of the fence). Its a fine area to grow grapes, nothing wrong with grapes grown in this AVA. Its just that nothing spectacular seems to come out of this AVA that would suggest a ppp (price per pound) for wine grapes of $2.72. Not sure if that is shipping included or not. The H3 AVA (Horse Heaven Hills) is just down the road a bit and has more "rock star" quality wines coming out of it than you can name. If Sour Grapes was able to purchase grapes from this AVA (H3) last year for $1.40/lb that should make you stop immediately. The best quote I have seen in regards to the Rattlesnake AVA comes from Dick Boushey owner of Boushey Vineyards whose vineyards are close to that area. It is every winemakers dream in WA State to get their hands on some Boushey fruit. He is well liked and well respected to say the least. Here is a direct quote from the Rattlesnake Hills AVA Wiki page:

"When an AVA designation for the Rattlesnake Hills was proposed it created controversy among some Washington winemakers and vineyard growers.[5] One of its most notable opponents was grower Dick Boushey of Boushey Vineyards in the Rattlesnake Hills (but not within the boundaries of the AVA). Boushey argued that the area did not have distinctive _terroir_ that would merit an AVA stating _"I know of no regional style, specific variety or type of wine that is unique to this proposed area. The granting of this proposal would confuse consumers and undermine the existing Yakima Valley Appellation."_[6]"

So to sum this up, the fruit would certainly be good fruit but IMHO not worth $2.72/lb which as JohnD said puts you at ~$10 a bottle right out of the gates. I can purchase excellent $10 commercial wines all day long online grown from fruit from the H3 AVA. IMHO the $98 a lug you are being quoted is way overpriced and more than likely being marked up heavily by a middle man somewhere in the supply chain.



pgentile said:


> Your thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Boatboy24

So we should buy by the quarter ton at closer to $1.50/pound?


----------



## pgentile

Boatboy24 said:


> So we should buy by the quarter ton at closer to $1.50/pound?


Ya, rattlesnake from Gino's ain't happenin.


----------



## pgentile

ibglowin said:


> So Rattlesnake Hills is located within the Yakima Valley but was given its own AVA name about 12 years ago after a lot of lobbying (on both sides of the fence). Its a fine area to grow grapes, nothing wrong with grapes grown in this AVA. Its just that nothing spectacular seems to come out of this AVA that would suggest a ppp (price per pound) for wine grapes of $2.72. Not sure if that is shipping included or not. The H3 AVA (Horse Heaven Hills) is just down the road a bit and has more "rock star" quality wines coming out of it than you can name. If Sour Grapes was able to purchase grapes from this AVA (H3) last year for $1.40/lb that should make you stop immediately. The best quote I have seen in regards to the Rattlesnake AVA comes from Dick Boushey owner of Boushey Vineyards whose vineyards are close to that area. It is every winemakers dream in WA State to get their hands on some Boushey fruit. He is well liked and well respected to say the least. Here is a direct quote from the Rattlesnake Hills AVA Wiki page:
> 
> "When an AVA designation for the Rattlesnake Hills was proposed it created controversy among some Washington winemakers and vineyard growers.[5] One of its most notable opponents was grower Dick Boushey of Boushey Vineyards in the Rattlesnake Hills (but not within the boundaries of the AVA). Boushey argued that the area did not have distinctive _terroir_ that would merit an AVA stating _"I know of no regional style, specific variety or type of wine that is unique to this proposed area. The granting of this proposal would confuse consumers and undermine the existing Yakima Valley Appellation."_[6]"
> 
> So to sum this up, the fruit would certainly be good fruit but IMHO not worth $2.72/lb which as JohnD said puts you at ~$10 a bottle right out of the gates. I can purchase excellent $10 commercial wines all day long online grown from fruit from the H3 AVA. IMHO the $98 a lug you are being quoted is way overpriced and more than likely being marked up heavily by a middle man somewhere in the supply chain.



Thank for all the info, this is great. All their other grapes are inline price wise, getting Paso Robles grapes for 1.53 per pound. Keystone has Yakima Valley grapes much more reasonable but their Paso Robles are 2.13 per lb.

And ya I got the HHH cab for 10.99. At 2.72 per lb for the Gino's grapes after factoring in all other cost it would be approaching closer to $15 per bottle. (Adjuncts, oak, etc, etc)


----------



## fuzzy

i have a nice stemless glass of fortified grape it is my house wine (very friendly)


----------



## CK55

pgentile said:


> Thank for all the info, this is great. All their other grapes are inline price wise, getting Paso Robles grapes for 1.53 per pound. Keystone has Yakima Valley grapes much more reasonable but their Paso Robles are 2.13 per lb.
> 
> And ya I got the HHH cab for 10.99. At 2.72 per lb for the Gino's grapes after factoring in all other cost it would be approaching closer to $15 per bottle. (Adjuncts, oak, etc, etc)


Because i live down the road from paso i can get them for $0.75 a pound

As to what i drank tonight just a basic Old Vine Malbec from south america. Cant remember the producer. Grabbed it at the store.


----------



## Boatboy24

LR Blanc de Noir, bottled about a month ago.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> LR Blanc de Noir, bottled about a month ago.



And....???? Good?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> And....???? Good?



Very good indeed!


----------



## Noontime

Last night enjoyed a very interesting wine; a "orange" style wine, made from colombard grapes and processed like a red wine. Kind of like an inverted rose'. Black jellybean on the nose, and fruity petrol flavors. Kind of reminiscent of a late harvest Riesling but also very different and very dry. It's one of those wines you enjoy teasing out the peculiarities as well as just enjoying.


----------



## mainshipfred

Noontime said:


> Last night enjoyed a very interesting wine; a "orange" style wine, made from colombard grapes and processed like a red wine. Kind of like an inverted rose'. Black jellybean on the nose, and fruity petrol flavors. Kind of reminiscent of a late harvest Riesling but also very different and very dry. It's one of those wines you enjoy teasing out the peculiarities as well as just enjoying.
> View attachment 50648



I have to try the orange wine, never had one.


----------



## Noontime

mainshipfred said:


> I have to try the orange wine, never had one.


yeah, they're interesting. They have a lot going on because of the extended time on the skins. This particular one we tasted when it was very young, and we DID NOT like it at all (and it was the first time we had aver tried one of these, so that was unfortunate). But the winemaker gave us another one and now it's a few years old; much better after some time in the bottle.


----------



## Boatboy24

View attachment 50652


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## skyfire322

Blue Moon Pumpkin Wheat and a cheap bottle of Mondavi Pinot Grigio.


----------



## sour_grapes

A nice Leffe Blonde, and now a "meh" WE Aussie Petit Verdot.


----------



## ibglowin

2012 Nine Hats (Long Shadows) Red Blend. These guys just might know how to make a $40 wine sell for sub $20 year after year after year. These need several years of cellar time to be be approachable. This one needed about 20 mins of airtime and it was sailing through tonights leftovers of BBQ Brisket. @Johnd if you have not already snagged some of this make sure you do this Fall.


----------



## jgmann67

The Petit Sirah is 2 years old. Had a taster. Very fine. But, needs more time. Another year at least.


----------



## sour_grapes

After finishing off a CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cab/Shiraz, the spinning needle landed on a commercial wine. It was a 2008 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Merlot (not a typo). This is among the last of my efforts to age $9 bottles of wine into $10 bottles of wine. Tonight's effort was successful, as the CC punched well above its weight. This wine is nowhere near over the hill; it could actually benefit from more time in the bottle, IMHO.


----------



## CK55

I drank a decent bottle of Tempranillo from a guy down the street he literally has a small winery about half a mile from me. Its not bad but i do think you can find the wines online.
https://www.peacockcellars.com/


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> 2012 Nine Hats (Long Shadows) Red Blend. These guys just might know how to make a $40 wine sell for sub $20 year after year after year. These need several years of cellar time to be be approachable. This one needed about 20 mins of airtime and it was sailing through tonights leftovers of BBQ Brisket. @Johnd if you have not already snagged some of this make sure you do this Fall.



A good call for sure, got some on order, along with the Feather, Pirouette, and Chester-Kidder. Couple more months and it'll be Christmas in November, when the "hold for cool weather" wine starts to arrive in droves!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

This is all stuff that didn't quite make it into Feather, Pedestal, Pirouette, Chester-Kidder, Sequel etc. They use to only have like 3 wines but now they really have spun it off as a full blown 2nd label with its own website and even a tasting room in the new trendy SODO district in downtown Seattle. Not sure if this increase in volume means a decrease in quality. I guess time will tell on that but man o man the bottles I have opened over the last few years are truly amazing wines and definitely 5 Star QPR value.



Johnd said:


> A good call for sure, got some on order, along with the Feather, Pirouette, and Chester-Kidder. Couple more months and it'll be Christmas in November, when the "hold for cool weather" wine starts to arrive in droves!!!!!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> This is all stuff that didn't quite make it into Feather, Pedestal, Pirouette, Chester-Kidder, Sequel etc. They use to only have like 3 wines but now they really have spun it off as a full blown 2nd label with its own website and even a tasting room in the new trendy SODO district in downtown Seattle. Not sure if this increase in volume means a decrease in quality. I guess time will tell on that but man o man the bottles I have opened over the last few years are truly amazing wines and definitely 5 Star QPR value.



When chatting with the wine club lady, she mentioned the wine and that she had some available (don't recall the vintage), we added a few, maybe 4 bottles to my order, so it should be here pretty soon. Sounds like it still needs some time in the cellar, it'll be pretty safe from vinfantcide in there..........


----------



## wpt-me

A Pino Grigio made from a juice bucket. Started 8/17. Still in bulk , bottled a gallon for tasting !!

Bill


----------



## abrewkat

Glass of dragon's blood tropicale I bottled in July.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## tjgaul

Opened an Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot last night at the 15 month mark. So far I think I've done pretty well at avoiding temptation. This is only the 3rd bottle out of 30. I know this kit supposedly hits its stride at the 24 month mark, but it sure tasted good last night. Pic is a little blurry, must have been the wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

LR Vermentino with take out pizza from a local 'joint'. Got to our baseball game through BP and field warmups, then the lightning came. So an 'almost' night off. Got to go for takeout which was good and went well w/ the wine. 

Forgot to mention a few nights ago I opened an RJS LR Monastrell/Petite Verdot started in June of 2014 and bottled in April of 2015. This wasn't very pleasing early on, but is very enjoyable now with a very 'old world' feel to it.


----------



## FTC Wines

Wow!! Wife said we are having Vovka Alle Penne tonight, can you find us a special Wine? Well I pulled a 2011 Barolo from our chiller it was from the Wine Toy Store. It’s probably the best wine we have had in years! And we did 2 weeks in Napa last year, also Oregon & Walla Walla. Awesome is all we can say. Roy


----------



## geek

Roy, save me one for year-end


----------



## FTC Wines

Dawn & I were just talking about you & how we haven’t seen much from you on W T. If there is another bottle left I’ll save it for us to share. Do hope you & your wife make it down this year. Roy


----------



## geek

I hope so, although it may not be likely to go for Christmas this time, I just don’t want to make that long drive trip again and airfare is just too expensive, but we’ll see....it would be nice seeing you both again [emoji4]


----------



## geek

The pair....


----------



## ibglowin

Those wines seem to have evaporated..........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Those wines seem to have evaporated..........



Yep, went to my friend's restaurant (which we're allowed to bring my wine) and got those 2 under control pretty quickly.
The VRM is very nice just a bit off dry.


----------



## jgmann67

With family visiting from Texas and NE PA, we opened a few bottles last night, including a raspberry dragonfruit Shiraz, a 2016 California Chardonnay, a 2015 Corvina blend, a 2016 Lodi OVZ and @boatboy24’s Cabernet Rose (as I thought, Mrs Mann liked it very much). 

Tonight is Lasagna for dinner. What to drink, what to drink?


----------



## cmason1957

Had a group of winemaker friends over for supper last night. Everyone brought food. Most of the wine came from my basement. Food started with jalapeño poppers and chips with spinach artichoke dip, main course was a smoked brisket that I did, cheesy potatoes, Italian salad, roasted potatoes and strawberry shortcake (that was amazing). Wine was eclectic Chambourcin, chambourcin rose, st. vincent rose, blackberry, amarone, some commercial white wine. The evening closed out with bonfire and blackberry port with live music. Sorry no pictures, to much drinking.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Yep, went to my friend's restaurant (which we're allowed to bring my wine) and got those 2 under control pretty quickly.
> The VRM is very nice just a bit off dry.



I'm really liking the VRM - it isn't going to last long.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> With family visiting from Texas and NE PA, we opened a few bottles last night, including a raspberry dragonfruit Shiraz, a 2016 California Chardonnay, a 2015 Corvina blend, a 2016 Lodi OVZ and @boatboy24’s Cabernet Rose (as I thought, Mrs Mann liked it very much).
> 
> Tonight is Lasagna for dinner. What to drink, what to drink?



Glad she liked it - you seemed fairly certain she would. I hope they bring that one back.


----------



## Boatboy24

During the initial measuring/analysis of the musts yesterday, Dad pointed out that all his 'good stuff' is still sitting in my wine fridge after their move last year. So he started taking inventory and decided that we should open one of his 2014 Cain Cabernets. Really nice wine - roughly 60% Napa and 40% Sonoma, IIRC. While that was going down, I opened a bottle of our 2016 Zin based blend (somewhat based on "The Prisoner"), and ran it through the Vinturi into a decanter, where it sat for about an hour. Consensus was that it was every bit as good as the Cain. Very pleased about that.


----------



## ibglowin

2013 Columbia Crest Reserve Malbec. Absolutely nothing wrong with this wine. Fantastic color. Really nice finish. Good to the last drop and hitting on all cylinders. Wish I had more.


----------



## Ajmassa

ibglowin said:


> 2013 Columbia Crest Reserve Malbec. Absolutely nothing wrong with this wine. Fantastic color. Really nice finish. Good to the last drop and hitting on all cylinders. Wish I had more.View attachment 51324



Really digging that label with the vineyard info too.


----------



## sour_grapes

I used a fair amount of a simple 2016 Bogle Merlot to make braised short ribs (which I will document elsewhere). Bogel Merlot is my go-to cooking wine and all-around, nice, simple red wine. I was surprised to observe that it was quite a bit thinner and lighter than I am accustomed to. Obviously, the big boys strive to be consistent year to year, but they seemed to have fallen short of the mark. (Was there a Megapurple shortage?  )

After that was kicked, we stayed on theme and opened a 2015 Columbia Crest Horse Heaven Hills (H3) Merlot. In tasting them back-to-back, I declared the H3 to be the clear winner, but they were both quite acceptable (despite remarks in the paragraph above).


----------



## tjgaul

My wife snuck behind my back the other day and opened ceeaton's Raspberry wine. Fortunately, she saved more than half the bottle to share with me last night. Truly delicious. Not near as tart and berry-ish up front as mine and much deeper color. Really nice mouthfeel and the refreshing berry flavor came through right at the finish. I got the dreaded comment from my wife "I wish you could make raspberry wine like this". Maybe I need a consulting session.

Thanks Craig - nice bottle


----------



## geek

How old is that Raspberry wine?


----------



## geek

Last night I opened one of the couple bottles left for my 1st wine from grapes, started October 2013.
*Cheapest wine so far also, 3 36lbs boxes bought at BigY for $50, 2 Merlot and 1 Cabernet.*

This blend is nice and smooothhhhhh....


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> How old is that Raspberry wine?


If it's batch #26, 31 months old. If it's batch #29, 29 months and one day old. Tim needs to report back (if he still has the bottle) what the piece of tape on the back says, since that's a generic Raspberry label. From the description I'm guessing it's a #29, but I could be wrong.

I'd give you all the bottles I have if you'd give me that beautiful back yard (or should I say "estate").


----------



## geek

Maybe we'll trade a couple bottles one day...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 2013 Columbia Crest Reserve Malbec. Absolutely nothing wrong with this wine. Fantastic color. Really nice finish. Good to the last drop and hitting on all cylinders. Wish I had more.



Is today your last day at work? Opening up something nice to celebrate?


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Maybe we'll trade a couple bottles one day...



Yes you will, June 2019 at Split Rock.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Is today your last day at work? Opening up something nice to celebrate?



@ibglowin let us know and we'll all open something nice to celebrate with you.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes! Heading over to turn my badge in around 1PM MST. Swear the oath of never revealing anything I ever learnt that is classified and meeting up with some of my coworkers and BFF's for a couple rounds of beer at out local beer co-op Bathtub Row or the "tub" as it is known to tip a few.







Emotional day to say the least but happy to move on to the next phase of life and all that it may bring!



Boatboy24 said:


> Is today your last day at work? Opening up something nice to celebrate?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Yes! Heading over to turn my badge in around 1PM MST.
> 
> Emotional day to say the least but happy to move on to the next phase of life and all that it may bring!



Oh, congrats, Mike. Enjoy Life 2.0!


----------



## mainshipfred

Congrats, I'll be celebrating with you with a bottle of 2016 Mosti Amarone


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> Congrats, I'll be celebrating with you with a bottle of 2016 Mosti Amarone



Juice bucket or kit?
I made both in 2016 actually, and the wine is pretty good. The kit was the Mosti Mondiali Renaissance Impressions Amarone.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Juice bucket or kit?
> I made both in 2016 actually, and the wine is pretty good. The kit was the Mosti Mondiali Renaissance Impressions Amarone.



It was the 23 liter kit and as far as kits go it is pretty good.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ibglowin Guess I'll have to open a nice bottle of something from Washington in your honor!


----------



## Trevor7

@ibglowin Congrats! - May you enjoy this next chapter of your life!


----------



## Boatboy24

@ibglowin

In your honor tonight. Congrats on your retirement!


----------



## ibglowin

Thank you all for all the well wishes! It was both an emotional and wonderful day yesterday. A few tears were shed knowing I would not be able to access the Pajararito corridor ever again (closed road to badge holders only). Have driven up and down it to work for 33 years. I left at lunch, came home finished signing the pension papers and took them to the USPS and got them on their way. Then off to the badge office to swear the oath and sign and hand them my badge. My Z# (employee number which was started way back during the Manhattan Project) was 099487. Not too many people left with a zero in front of their Z#. They are now issuing Z#'s in the 300,000's .......


_*I understand that the penalties for unauthorized disclosure of classified information or matter as specified in the (a) Atomic Energy Act of 1954 are as follows: Any person convicted of violating or conspiring or attempting to violate any provision of section 57 of the Atomic Energy Act, may be fined up to $10,000 or imprisoned up to 10 years, or both. If the offense is committed with intent to injure the United States or to aid any foreign nation, the penalty could be up to life imprisonment and a $20,000 fine (b) as specified in Title 18 of the United States Code, section 1001 penalties are as follows: “Any persons convicted of willfully falsifying, concealing, or covering up a material fact or making false, fictitious or fraudulent statements or representations may be fined up to $10,000 or imprisoned up to five years or both.*_
_*I understand that the penalties for unauthorized disclosure of unclassified controlled nuclear information (UCNI) are as follows: (a) civil penalty; any person who violates section 148 of the Atomic Energy Act or any regulation or order of the Secretary issued under section 148 of the Atomic Energy Act, including these regulations, is subject to a civil penalty. The Assistant Secretary for Defense Programs may recommend to the Secretary imposition of this civil penalty, which shall not exceed $110,000 per each violation.*_


I felt happy and completely free as I drove over to the the "Tub"! We stayed their from ~2pm until around ~5pm and had many friends and coworkers stop by and drink a pint (or two) and chat. Even had several of my analytical customers who knew I was retiring stop by to wish me well. 

Mrs IB and I headed home and we had several friends we have known for years over for dinner last night. The local Smith's store had Tri-Tip on sale for an excellent price so picked up two nice ones and had them marinating overnight. Fired up the Weber and cooked them over charcoal and a nice chunk of pecan. Nailed the temp this time! Had loaded baked potatoes and a nice salad. We followed that up with a family favorite of Key Lime Pie. 

Went into he winery/cellar and found a nicely aged Magnum of 2010 Betz "Clos de Betz" right bank Bordeaux blend from the Columbia Valley. 93pts WS. It was spectacular and a perfect pairing for dinner!

Slight headache this morning (LOL) but I am up and ready for the first day of a new chapter of my life. Definitely feeling blessed. Time to walk the Golden's and get going on the days chores.

Cheers, (Prost) to all!


----------



## cmason1957

Congrats on the retirement. If I had to drive to an office to work, I would probably be thinking about it as well. I am going to assume that if you were walking the Goldens, you also had to sweep the floor to remove the golden hair?? If only we could do something with that, we would be as wealthy as something or other.


----------



## geek

Congrats Mike, many good and best wishes to the upcoming years.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Yes, we call them GMF's at our place or Golden Magical Fibers......... 

We tiled the whole house except for the bedrooms years ago to make it easier to clean up after the dogs. We vacuum at least once a week with a Dyson and always get a full canister of GMF's



cmason1957 said:


> I am going to assume that if you were walking the Goldens, you also had to sweep the floor to remove the golden hair?? If only we could do something with that, we would be as wealthy as something or other.


----------



## ibglowin

So if you can still find this it is a case buy for sure. Better than CC H3 Cab Sauv!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So if you can still find this it is a case buy for sure. Better than CC H3 Cab Sauv!



Funny. I almost opened one of those on Thursday instead of the Indian Wells. Good stuff.


----------



## Johnd

A nice one my friend, hope you enjoyed it, and congrats!!!!!


----------



## geek

WE LE Vermentino....turning the corner for good, it is getting smoother, aroma is nice, not much flavor though but very good and dry for those who like all bone dry whites.

It's good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Winery Series Super Tuscan, started November 2014.


----------



## sour_grapes

The dregs of the MV Philosophie Chardonnay I bottle earlier today. Not bad at all, for a 5 mo. wine.


----------



## cmason1957

Bourbon. Went to a tasting with my son in law. We had a great time. 6 side by side different bourbon. Best of the bunch was a Basel Hayden Dark rye with "a significant amount" of port wine added and agreed for 6 years extra in a port barrel.


----------



## geek

Last night I bottled the WE LE Marshmallow dessert wine and had a sip of the left over, nice flavor and good for Holidays.

BTW - these bella? tiny tall bottles cannot be corked using my Portuguese corker..!!! I had to use the small 'manual' corker and what a pain..!!


----------



## geek

From yesterday. This Chardonnay I made from grapes a couple years ago, it’s very good and has a nice Chardonnay aroma, it has a bit of sediment.


----------



## Jal5

cmason1957 said:


> Bourbon. Went to a tasting with my son in law. We had a great time. 6 side by side different bourbon. Best of the bunch was a Basel Hayden Dark rye with "a significant amount" of port wine added and agreed for 6 years extra in a port barrel.


That’s a favorite at our house too since I got a Christmas present last year.


----------



## geek

Have you guys tried this one, ridiculous price at $6.99 and the reviewer seems to like it a lot, and at this price....
My local Costco has it in stock, so thinking about getting me a bottle tomorrow to try.

https://costcowineblog.com/2017-kirkland-signature-cotes-du-rhone-villages/


----------



## Boatboy24

Eccezionale!


----------



## sour_grapes

Jim, I must admit I have never heard of a Rosso Verona IGT. Can you describe it at all?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Jim, I must admit I have never heard of a Rosso Verona IGT. Can you describe it at all?



Reminded me of a cross between a Super Tuscan and an Aglianico. 

Dry, earthy (leather, mushrooms), with subtle fruit in the background; and strong tannins and a hint of anise.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just recently bottled a Master Vintner Philosophie Chardonnay. It was only 5 mos. old, but I decided to commit _vinfanticide_ since it was a lowly kit white (and I was curious how it turned out). It was not at all bad. I lightly oaked it, and it seemed to take it well.


----------



## CK55

sour_grapes said:


> I just recently bottled a Master Vintner Philosophie Chardonnay. It was only 5 mos. old, but I decided to commit _vinfanticide_ since it was a lowly kit white (and I was curious how it turned out). It was not at all bad. I lightly oaked it, and it seemed to take it well.


Hey you arent doing anything bad Sour, just making it your style. IF its good its good does it matter how its made even if others would frown upon it?


----------



## FTC Wines

We had a 2015 Cab tonight from Calif grapes that we made. Very disappointing considering all the work involved. So I needed a “little” more so I pulled a 2010 Coffee Wine, Jack Keller recipe, Awesoe!! Wow!! Amazing!! Will have to make it again. What a Great 2nd bottle!! Roy


----------



## sour_grapes

FTC Wines said:


> We had a 2015 Cab tonight from Calif grapes that we made. Very disappointing considering all the work involved. So I needed a “little” more so I pulled a 2010 Coffee Wine, Jack Keller recipe, Awesoe!! Wow!! Amazing!! Will have to make it again. What a Great 2nd bottle!! Roy



Glad to hear the second time is the charm!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Glad to hear the second time is the charm!



Or, as in this case, the second WINE is the charm.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just cracked a 2016 Pinot Noir from @jgmann67 . A dark, bold Pinot to the eyes; but lighter and fruitier than it would appear. Really smooth and delicious.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Just cracked a 2016 Pinot Noir from @jgmann67 . A dark, bold Pinot to the eyes; but lighter and fruitier than it would appear. Really smooth and delicious.



I'm going to say the heck with @jgmann67 and @ceeaton telling me to let their wines wait another year. One of them will be opened next whether they like it or not.


----------



## wpt-me

Last bottle of a R.J. Spagnols Pomgranate Wild Berry Wave. Started 7/16 A.B.V. was 11.4 %.
Yummie

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I'm going to say the heck with @jgmann67 and @ceeaton telling me to let their wines wait another year. One of them will be opened next whether they like it or not.



All the other bottles I got from Jim had 2017 dates on them. I'll let those sit.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> All the other bottles I got from Jim had 2017 dates on them. I'll let those sit.



Face it, they just like you better. LOL!


----------



## ibglowin

Dayuum........

Why is the last bottle from a batch always the best. This took its sweet time to come together and soften. Chalk it up to mixing free run with press run to top off the barrels over time I suppose. This was from 2011 LODI grapes from my infamous FVW visit where the truck didn't show up for two days after it was supposed to. Mostly Cab Sauv and a sprinkling of the rest of the other Bordeaux grapes I had that year. Notice the cork. Lafitte 1+1 and looking beautiful even after ~5 years of laying down in the cellar.


----------



## Ajmassa

Buddy of mine has been raving about this wine. Unlitro- Costa Toscana Rosso. A Grenache blend from Tuscany. 
He bought a few cases for his wedding last week and had a lot left over and gave me a bottle. Only sold in 1L bottles. 

Diving in tonight!


----------



## ibglowin

Any good? Tasting notes please!



Ajmassa5983 said:


> Diving in tonight!


----------



## ibglowin

Needed something to go with take out pizza when it has been a tough week and it is only Thursday. 2009 Cougar Crest Cab Franc (93pts WS) was just about perfect.......


----------



## Boatboy24

Tough week? You just retired. 

Hope all is well.


----------



## ibglowin

In San Antonio to help out with my mom. Had some type of low BP cardiac event yesterday and we ended up in the ER and then admitted for observation for a couple days. She is feeling much better today but not sure what is causing these drops in BP causing her to almost pass out. I caught her as she fell yesterday. She fell last week and nobody was with her when it happened so she has a shiner. She has cardiac issues but she is not in good enough health to try and fix and survive the procedure so she has a DNR in place. Stubborn farm girl. Should get to come home tomorrow but then we just kinda wait for the next event. Positive thoughts very much appreciated.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I Should get to come home tomorrow but then we just kinda wait for the next event. Positive thoughts very much appreciated.



Definitely feeling for you and for her. I understand the situation. Good luck to all.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> In San Antonio to help out with my mom. Had some type of low BP cardiac event yesterday and we ended up in the ER and then admitted for observation for a couple days. She is feeling much better today but not sure what is causing these drops in BP causing her to almost pass out. I caught her as she fell yesterday. She fell last week and nobody was with her when it happened so she has a shiner. She has cardiac issues but she is not in good enough health to try and fix and survive the procedure so she has a DNR in place. Stubborn farm girl. Should get to come home tomorrow but then we just kinda wait for the next event. Positive thoughts very much appreciated.



Praying for the best for you and your mom


----------



## Kraffty

so sorry to hear about your mom, keeping her and you in our thoughts
m


----------



## Boatboy24

Don't know what will be in it yet, but there will be plenty. Just passed my ITIL Expert Certification.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Don't know what will be in it yet, but there will be plenty. Just passed my ITIL Expert Certification.



Congrats Jim


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Don't know what will be in it yet, but there will be plenty. Just passed my ITIL Expert Certification.



Well, congrats! (I think -- After a fair amount of googling, I am not sure what ITIL _is!_)


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Well, congrats! (I think -- After a fair amount of googling, I am not sure what ITIL _is!_)



Basically a framework for the management of IT services. Not bad for a finance guy!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Basically a framework for the management of IT services. Not bad for a finance guy!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Varis, I'm not seeing any tasting notes on those last two wines....at 44 months old I can only imagine they are well aged?


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Varis, I'm not seeing any tasting notes on those last two wines....at 44 months old I can only imagine they are well aged?



The Chilean Malbec is good....but the Cab Sauv and Merlot blend is REALLY good...
The latter made from fresh grapes and the Malbec a cheap 10L WE kit but very good too.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> The Chilean Malbec is good....but the Cab Sauv and Merlot blend is REALLY good...
> The latter made from fresh grapes and the Malbec a cheap 10L WE kit but very good too.



That 10 liter WE was the first kit I ever made.


----------



## Boatboy24

Palazzo Della Torre Allegrini - 2014. Always enjoyable.


----------



## ceeaton

Broken Earth Winery 2014 Merlot (says from Paso Robles) - really intense fruit with nice oak (label says French barrels) but reminds me of my Diablo Rojo kit - seems like some residual sweetness, was expecting a much drier wine. Maybe the beer(s) I just drank messed up my taste buds a bit.

Edit: flavor is getting drier the more I drink. I think the beer had something to do with my initial comment about residual sugars. A very pleasant glass of Merlot for a $10.39 bottle.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ceeaton

_This 2015 Elouan Pinot Noir has greater depth and intensity than what is typical of Oregon Pinot Noir. Rich, ruby in color. Ripe cranberry, a touch of spice and fresh Bing cherry create an inviting bouquet with a subtle earthiness. The flavor profile shows red plum, bright cherry, minerality and dusty earth with a hint of sweet tobacco. The rustic layers of flavor are complemented by vanilla, spice and soft, refined tannins._

Does the 2015 description match your 2016 wine? Almost picked that up yesterday instead of the Merlot, but it was a bit more expensive (like double the Merlot). And I am a cheap bastard, just ask my wife.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> _This 2015 Elouan Pinot Noir has greater depth and intensity than what is typical of Oregon Pinot Noir. Rich, ruby in color. Ripe cranberry, a touch of spice and fresh Bing cherry create an inviting bouquet with a subtle earthiness. The flavor profile shows red plum, bright cherry, minerality and dusty earth with a hint of sweet tobacco. The rustic layers of flavor are complemented by vanilla, spice and soft, refined tannins._
> 
> Does the 2015 description match your 2016 wine? Almost picked that up yesterday instead of the Merlot, but it was a bit more expensive (like double the Merlot). And I am a cheap bastard, just ask my wife.



With the exception of the minerality, spot on. I'm a fan. I've had the 2015 in the past and enjoyed it as well.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> With the exception of the minerality, spot on. I'm a fan. I've had the 2015 in the past and enjoyed it as well.


There is so much carbonate hardness in our local water, I don't think I'd be able to taste minerality if it smacked me in the head.


----------



## geek

Last evening.


----------



## cmason1957

A coffee Stout that my wife and I made back in late Sept. I must say, I like the relative quickness of brewing beer.


----------



## Boatboy24

Started with half a Guinness (the other half went into a batch of chili). Now onto the leftovers from today's bottling. It's about 60% Cabernet Sauvignon and 40% Petite Sirah and it is pretty darn nice.


----------



## abrewkat

Just doing some quality control on a cheap kit I tweaked and racked yesterday. It was a $40 grocery store 7L kit (Australian trio- merlot, cab sav, and shiraz) that I added a fpac to in primary. Definitely tasting the fruit (raspberry) but it's pretty drinkable, for just being about 6 weeks in. Little light, but I figure it will work out to $2/bottle- and I'm enjoying it more than some $15 bottles I've had- so I'm not complaining. Can't wait to see how it ages out! This will be my interim/cooking wine and for when I'm needing a break from the fruit wine.


----------



## Turning Leaf

black box Pino griot, and I tasted 3 different carboys of apple cider, learning about winemaking! Hope we can be able to make more than I consume!


----------



## ceeaton

A $12 bottle of Chianti I picked up a few weeks ago. Good, but I just don't notice any heirloom tomatoes in the nose. False advertising in my opinion. Maybe the taster was gardening before he wrote his notes?

*Chairman's Selection®*

*Quoted at $25.00*......Save $10.01*

“Contessa di Radda has a ruby red color. The nose opens with a large and intense bouquet of heirloom tomato. The palate is dry, balanced and slightly tannic. Perfect for accompanying first courses and red meats, it is ideal in combination with *seasoned cheeses*.”
*Winemaker’s notes

“Cherry and purple flowers with a melted wax note, lavender and spice. The palate is expertly balanced and complex.”

Edit: I did cut some cheese while drinking a glass of this. Didn't really add anything positive to the experience. Wine does have some nice legs... 
Sorry, everytime someone mentions that a wine has nice legs, the above song comes to mind. 
Guess that dates me a bit...


----------



## sour_grapes

But was the cheese that you cut _seasoned_??


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> But was the cheese that you cut _seasoned_??


So highly seasoned I had to leave the area for a few moments.


----------



## Boatboy24

2015 RJS LR Aglianico. Probably one of the best red kits I've done in a few years. Lighter and less tannic than its commercial counterpart (as all red kits are), but the flavor profile is very much there. Nice wine.


----------



## ibglowin

My new favorite house white. Spanish Txakoli. Complex, zippy, crisp, tart green apple flavors and a lovely sparkle of CO2 retained in tank during fermentation. Low alcohol. 11% ABV. Excellent with seafood, chicken and other white meats.


----------



## geek

Last evening I opened a bottle of my first wine using juice buckets, maybe like 5~6 years old because I didn't keep good notes back then. 
I think this was a blend of Cab/Merlot, light in color and flavor but it was smooth actually and enjoyable.


----------



## ibglowin

Jeeze this is still a monster! Settling in nicely with about 45 mins of air time. 75% Cab 15% Zin 10% Syrah.


----------



## Boatboy24

Was that made with grapes from George?


----------



## ibglowin

No that was my first year with the Denver wine club we had fresh grapes from a small vineyard in the Lodi AVA.

George was 2011.



Boatboy24 said:


> Was that made with grapes from George?


----------



## geek

Cheating day [emoji4]

80% Cab 20% Merlot.

This wine is definitely back sweetened somehow.


----------



## geek

I’d like someone to give me a guess of the SG of this Culitos wine blend, see above picture.....any guesses????? [emoji4]


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> I’d like someone to give me a guess of the SG of this Culitos wine blend, see above picture.....any guesses????? [emoji4]



I have no idea. I am going to guess 1.002; mostly because you are asking us to guess, I am guessing it is off-dry.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm going with 1.000 aged in a medium+ toast American Oak barrel with a high glycerol producing yeast.


----------



## Boatboy24

1.006


----------



## geek

A whopping 1.032 !!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> A whopping 1.032 !!!!!



WHAAA? That's ice wine!


----------



## mainshipfred

8 brix


----------



## geek

12.5% ABV according to the label. The wine is sweet but not overly sweet like an ice or dessert wine.

I’d really like to find out what this company does exactly.


----------



## sour_grapes

Shouldn't they warn you of that on the label? Does it indicate that on the back?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Shouldn't they warn you of that on the label? Does it indicate that on the back?



nothing at all....


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a fun place to work! LOL



geek said:


> I’d really like to find out what this company does exactly.


----------



## ceeaton

Had an unexpected day off today (didn't find out until Wednesday morning), so tried to actually do some wine stuff today (wifey had to work which opened up the kitchen, aka wine work room). Bottled a 26 month old Zinfandel (from Suisun Valley (Lanza) grapes) and an 18 month old Chilean Syrah (bucket + lug of grapes). The syrah needed a few AIO rackings to get rid of some residual CO2, but had the bottles pre-cleaned so didn't take too long to get the main part of the job done (6 gallons syrah + 5 gallons zin). The nasty part was the syrah, need to add water, gummed labels. What a pain. I think I bottled the batch with my AIO quicker than it took to attach the labels.

And yes, the Zin labels look pretty bad, but it was the only type my local shop had, oh well. Also cleaned up 4 cases of bottles, hopefully will bottle one or two wines this weekend. Wifey pressing me whether there will be wine (of her type, sweetened) to give away for Christmas presents.

Opps, wrong thread. Oh hell, time for another beer (in my glass). Eventually these will show up in my glass, in a year or two.


----------



## Boatboy24

2015 Petite Sirah from Lanza grapes. Dark fruit, anise, heavy tannin. I think this is one of those 50-75 year wines I read about recently. LOL!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> 2015 Petite Sirah from Lanza grapes. Dark fruit, anise, heavy tannin. I think this is one of those 50-75 year wines I read about recently. LOL!


So is that the same Petite Sirah you used in your Pahpy's Blend? 

I have a bottle staring at me right now saying "drink me".


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> So is that the same Petite Sirah you used in your Pahpy's Blend?
> 
> I have a bottle staring at me right now saying "drink me".



It is. And that blend is really, really good (IMHO). That was Dad's favorite ratio.

This 100% PS is opening up pretty nicely.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> It is. And that blend is really, really good (IMHO). That was Dad's favorite ratio.
> 
> This 100% PS is opening up pretty nicely.


I will open that bottle up on a night when I can fully appreciate it. Too much beer and other things messing up my palate tonight.

I grabbed a glass of the Chilean muscat that I was racking (before I added any Kmeta). Wifey turned her nose up to it. I asked if adding more sugar would make it better, she said "don't bother". Score for me, because it's at 1.003 right now and about as sweet as I can stand it, but I do love the fruitiness of a good muscat. So I can now bottle a wifey wine that will be mine. It's almost 19 months old and very easy drinking at this point, almost too easy drinking. I'll bottle it all in 750ml bottles, if I put any in 1.5L bottles it may cause problems (I normally try and finish the bottle if I'm enjoying the wine). 

Edit: has tons of apricot notes in the finish. Yum!


----------



## geek




----------



## else

It is Sunday. That is pizza on the grill night. Tonight will be RJS Carménère.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## sour_grapes

Whattsamatta? You guys can't find Blue Label?


----------



## Venatorscribe

Drinking my pears. Harvested in January 2018 ( Southern Hemisphere harvest time) . Pear wine. Bartletts. 12% abv. Perhaps lacking a lot of flavour - but a very pleasant quaffer when served refrigerated..


----------



## ceeaton

Topped my EM Brunello wine I made late last summer with my first Brunello wine. Had a glass left over, it's 33 months old and getting better (I think I last tried at the NE wine meetup at Split Rock).


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> The palate is dry, balanced and slightly tannic.


Had the last large glass of this (Contessa di Radda Chianti), been vacuvin'ed for 11 days now. I disagree with the slightly tannic description, it's still very tannic. I poured the glass 45 minutes ago and I think it's tightening up a bit more, like a nice breast does when it hits cold air (I talking chicken breasts on the way to the outdoor grill here).


----------



## ibglowin

Last bottle of my 2011 El Disidente' made from fresh grapes from FVW. Feeling a little sad that they are only days away from closing their doors. 56% Merlot, 22% Cab Franc, 11% Malbec, 11% Petit Verdot. Plenty of life left in this wine. Needed about 30 mins of airtime which it got while I was making the Pizza.


----------



## sour_grapes

In a similar vein, I drained the last of one of my first kits, a 5-yr-old CC Showcase Amarone. It was not the first kit I made, but it was the whole reason I got into winemaking, _id est_, to make bad Amarone. I decided to make two kits before that one to get my feet wet. Still, it was sad to see this one go, as it was the end of an era. It honestly isn't all that great (probably beginner's mistakes), but it had a lot of sentimental value.


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey and I enjoyed a left over glass from back sweetening an Island Mist Raspberry/Peach Sangria (started last March). For some unknown reason (probably drinking) I put half of the flavor pack in for the primary ferment, and discarded the leftover 750 ml (about half) that I'd normally put in to finish the wine after stabilizing. So had to come up with an alternate plan, which included some sugar and a quart of Peach/White Cranberry Ocean Spray fruit drink. Actually turned out pretty well to this point (resting for a day before I bottle it). Not disgustingly sweet like it's supposed to be, and the peach flavor really stands out. The bestest thing is that my wife prefers the less sweet wine. It's only a matter of time until she comes to the "dry side".


----------



## geek

At a church Christmas party [emoji322] 
Moscato


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> At a church Christmas party [emoji322]
> Moscato


How sweet? I just finished one off at 1.003. Wifey said she doesn't like the overall flavor of a muscat (which I love, but not too sweet) so I made the wine mine, on the dryer side.

Also had a sample of a Cranberry Chianti (from a 2017 Chilean juice bucket). Had the SG up to about 1.001. Wifey wanted more sweetness (which will pull a bit more cranberry flavor out) so I upped it to 1.005. Will let it settle tonight and try tomorrow before bottling.


----------



## StevenD55

Dandelion wine that I made 2 yrs ago. Tasty.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, we quaffed a bottle of CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot. Still the best red wine I have ever made. After 53 mos., I am now down to 9 bottles.


----------



## ibglowin

Tonight's pairing with Sous Vide Tri Tip. 2010 Gorman Winery "The Bully" Red Mountain Cabernet Sauvignon. Needed about an hour of air time and then it was singing all through dinner.


----------



## Sage

3 year old bottle of black berry wine. Outstanding when your nose hits the glass and nice finish. Excellent, but only one more bottle remains.

I will enjoy this one!!


----------



## ibglowin

Nice little article from the Seattle Times.

Cheers to Costco! A sommelier picks his 5 favorite bottles of Kirkland wine:

https://www.seattletimes.com/life/f...icks-his-5-favorite-bottles-of-kirkland-wine/

Complete scoring of all the Costco Kirkland Signature wines:

http://www.washingtonwineblog.com/blog/2018/10/23/costco-kirkland-signature-wine-report


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Nice little article from the Seattle Times.
> 
> Cheers to Costco! A sommelier picks his 5 favorite bottles of Kirkland wine:
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/life/f...icks-his-5-favorite-bottles-of-kirkland-wine/
> 
> Complete scoring of all the Costco Kirkland Signature wines:
> 
> http://www.washingtonwineblog.com/blog/2018/10/23/costco-kirkland-signature-wine-report



I've had the Ribera del Duero. It's outstanding.


----------



## ceeaton

I wish Costco sold wine in PA, I'd actually drive to Harrisburg to get some.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ceeaton

And? (looking for some flavor descriptions and whether or not it's ready to drink, I assume yours did some barrel time)


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> And?



That bottle isn't looking too full, is it?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> That bottle isn't looking too full, is it?


You're more perceptive than I am. I didn't even notice. Enough sed.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> You're more perceptive than I am. I didn't even notice. Enough sed.



Yes, neutral barrel time. Blended with about 30% Petite Sirah. Drinking pretty nicely right now, but I think another 6-12 months will bring it to it's prime.

Edit: corrected to say 30% PS.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Yes, neutral barrel time. Blended with about 15% Petite Sirah. Drinking pretty nicely right now, but I think another 6-12 months will bring it to it's prime.


The five gallons I bottled is not blended with 8 Med+ French Xoakers used for the batch. Probably not as far along as yours since mine lacks the micro-oxidation from the barrel.


----------



## Boatboy24

double post


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ceeaton

A porter started 2-17-18. Found eight bottles I had forgotten about. In very nice condition (clear, no off-flavors, not over carbonated). Any sharpness from the black patent malt has smoothed out. Amazing what a few extra months will do for a beer.




Edit: opened bottle #2, damn this is good!


----------



## Boatboy24

@mainshipfred I couldn’t wait. LOL!

This is delicious. A local Chambourcin made in Amarone style. Probably the best Virginia red I’ve ever had. 

Thanks Fred!


----------



## Boatboy24

Holy QPR,Batman! Aragonez, Touriga Nacional and Syrah.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ripe berries, mocha, solid tannin and hint of bright acidity. No complaints @ $9.99.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

My favorite NPH inspired wine. 2012 SOH "The Conjurer" Red Blend. 91pts WS and right in its prime.


----------



## geek

This Riesling from Costco is really nice and smooth.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was the (sigh...) last of my 2010 Cline Zinfandels. As some of you may recall, this has been a long-standing experiment of mine on aging cheapish commercial wines, explicitly trying to change a $9 bottle of wine into a $10 bottle of wine  At 8 years old, I think this was on the downslope; it was still very nice, however. Smooth and languid, lots of fruit.


----------



## Boatboy24

Started with a 2010 Blue Eyed Boy from Mollydooker. A little nightcap of Amaretto now, listening to the soothing sounds of Vince Guaraldi. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> This Riesling from Costco is really nice and smooth.



That's a good Riesling.


----------



## Johnd

Didn’t take any pics of the carnage, but we polished off two 3 liter Prisoners from 2014 while visiting at my moms house and having dinner. Mrs. Claus is out like a light, guess Santa will have to do the honors tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Didn’t take any pics of the carnage, but we polished off two 3 liter Prisoners from 2014 while visiting at my moms house and having dinner. Mrs. Claus is out like a light, guess Santa will have to do the honors tonight.



Nice! Prisoner is on today's menu. 2 bottles of 2011 and a 1.5L of 2014.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice! Prisoner is on today's menu. 2 bottles of 2011 and a 1.5L of 2014.



Well then, I can attest personally that the 2014 is drinking very nicely! Hope you all have a great day today.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice! Prisoner is on today's menu. 2 bottles of 2011 and a 1.5L of 2014.


And what wine does everyone else at home get to drink?


----------



## crushday

Last night, wow... We shared three bottles of wine I made in 2016. Sauvignon Blanc 2016 Limited Edition Master Vintner kit, Stag's Leap Merlot (WE) and a Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel (WE). All three were excellent and are becoming more than a one dimensional experience, meaning drinkable. Aside from each having great nose and mouthfeel, all three had primary and secondary notes. Specifically, the Zin had a nice hint of spice that exploded into black licorice. The Merlot had a nice carmelized plumb note that lingered.


----------



## geek




----------



## GreenEnvy22

Visiting family in Paraguay (South America). No wine today (too hot and dry here to grow anything local), but I did pick up a few bottles of South American Whisky for about $5-7 USD each.
I won't drink the south American stuff until I get home (not expecting it to be any good, but will be interesting to share it in my whisky club), but got a small bottle of Sandy Mac I am sipping on (Scotch but popular down here and can't get it in Canada).


----------



## Boatboy24

@jgmann67 inspired me to open a bottle of that WS Amarone. Started 1/10/16, so its almost 3 years old. Swapped the yeast for BM4X4. Kit came with skins and raisins. I used the raisins in secondary, as well as adding a little Tancor Grand Cru. 6 months in a neutral 23 liter Vadai. No notes on oak, but this could use more. Its still a little tight and on the acidic side. But totally drinkable.


----------



## crushday

2011 Christophe Cab Sauv with a nice grilled flank steak and salad. It's been a great year!


----------



## pgentile

Went to Horse Heaven Hills tonight looking for some ancient wisdom. Boneless rib-eye's and pesto risotto with broccoli-rabe.


----------



## Boatboy24

Very nice way to start our New Year’s celebration.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Very nice way to start our New Year’s celebration.


Hmmm, unless you are still following daylight savings time it isn't Noon yet... 

On second thought, it's five o'clock somewhere, time for a beer!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sorry, should have said "what was in your glass last night".


----------



## ibglowin

$20 and worth it.


----------



## CDrew

ibglowin said:


> $20 and worth it.



I thought that was good too. Thank you Costco Wine Blog for the tip!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> $20 and worth it.



My wife got the Prosecco but the champagne should’ve been a nice choice, never tried that one though.


----------



## Boatboy24

@Johnd @sour_grapes 

A pleasant Pinot Noir.

...in a Pinot Noir glass.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> @Johnd @sour_grapes
> 
> A pleasant Pinot Noir.
> 
> ...in a Pinot Noir glass.
> 
> View attachment 52755



Love it!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Every now and then you get a tasting wine glass that goes above and beyond what others push out. This one is one of the best ever brought back and yes its Riedel. The wine didn't suck either. 2010 J. Bookwalter Foreshadow Cab Sauv. Crazy 5 Star QPR value.


----------



## StevenD55

2015 I was given 230# of over-ripe Pinot Grigio very late in the year, like in November. As a result, even with minimal skin contact, it turned a little pink. So I made a rose’ with it blending in a few 20 pounds of Limburger. Left it totally dry. Cracked one open tonight. I like it. But too dry for a lot of folks.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 52761



How is it?


----------



## StevenD55

Sure are some neat labels on a lot of those bottles.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> How is it?



Real nice, bone dry [emoji16]


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

I made 2 Amorosso from Mosti Mondiali.
One an all juice bucket and the other a Renaissance Impressions 16L kit.
At some point the bottles got mixed and not sure which one is which, but this one I just opened is nice and balanced, nice cherry on the nose and pleasant going down south.
The kit started February 2015.
The juice bucket October 2014 and did MLF on it and added raisins after MLF (yep).


----------



## StevenD55

geek said:


> At some point the bottles got mixed and not sure which one is which.....



Problem I have too....I always tell myself that I don’t need to mark the bottles because I’ll remember. I gave some bottles to my sister. She told me it was a great Merlot. I told her that if she wanted to call it Merlot, that was fine with me. But I didn’t make any wine from Merlot.


----------



## crushday

2011 Delectus Cab Sauv French Wedding. Very nice wine...


----------



## Boatboy24

Probably the best Valpolicella I’ve had. Started of with a crisp, dry white.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Probably the best Valpolicella I’ve had.





The infamous $75 Amarone that I won in a charity raffle, and that indirectly got me into winemaking, was a Zenato.


----------



## Boatboy24

Opened some of my 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot. A 50/50 field blend that was good at bottling, then 'went sour' for a while. Seems to be coming back around.


----------



## geek

Did I mention how smooth and good this wine is?


----------



## crushday

Having a Clemson Party tonight. Enjoying this Pinot with a veggie pizza.


----------



## sour_grapes

A nearly 5-year-old CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo is drinking purty dang nice.


----------



## cmason1957

On Sat. my Golden Retriever decided to go visit my neighbor, not an uncommon thing for him to do. During a nice chat, he mentioned that the folks from his work were going to be coming over for a party. I offered him a case of wine he said sure. Later, he brought over to me some venison and this wonderful bottle of Syrah. He said someone gave it to him and his wife and they didn't think they would like it. I said sure, wife and I will drink it. 2005 Sonoma County. Very tasty.


----------



## Johnd

cmason1957 said:


> On Sat. my Golden Retriever decided to go visit my neighbor, not an uncommon thing for him to do. During a nice chat, he mentioned that the folks from his work were going to be coming over for a party. I offered him a case of wine he said sure. Later, he brought over to me some venison and this wonderful bottle of Syrah. He said someone gave it to him and his wife and they didn't think they would like it. I said sure, wife and I will drink it. 2005 Sonoma County. Very tasty. View attachment 52802



You were gifted a pretty nice bottle of wine!! Approaching the end of life perhaps (if the dates are close), but certainly nothing to scoff at.


----------



## cmason1957

Oh my, It was a very, very nice bottle of wine. My wife was out of town all weekend and we sat on the back deck enjoying the unseasonably warm 65 F temps last night. Got a little bit of a buzz from it, the ABV on the bottle was 14.5% and not having supper before hand. I sort of thought it was a bit nicer than I normally buy, very, very heavy, thick bottle. We enjoyed it greatly, I will have to thank him much for it. It might have been a bit past it's peak, but only just barely.


----------



## ibglowin

Found this in the cellar on Sunday and paired with some leftover prime rib. This was rated 93pts WS and the #41 on the Top 100 Wines from 2011. I snagged two of them and this was the last of the two bottles. It needed about 30 min of air but then was still flat out amazing. Even the last few sips left you wanting more from that empty bottle of wine. Amazing Cab.


----------



## geek

Bold


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Bold



From grapes?


----------



## ceeaton

2016 Chilean Pinot Noir (juice bucket + lug 'o grapes). First thing that I noticed was the nose. I could smell it from at least a foot away (I think the computer fan was blowing over it). Almost a muted concord grape smell with some oak (though the wine was finished dry). I think I still over corrected this one with acid, pH on my notes sez 3.40, but it tastes way lower than that (guess I could get off my butt and test it...maybe tomorrow or the next day or next week...). I'm surprised at the abrupt flavor change. I think I had a sampler just before Christmas and was dismayed at the overall taste, very gamey and almost musty in flavor. Definitely drinkable now, I think I'll go for another glass while I "troubleshoot" my washer draining issue (working fine for the last two loads, yea).

Edit: more I think about it, I opened this 375 ml bottle, poured a glass, and got pulled away for another "emergency", so it might have sat for upwards of 30 minutes before I sampled. That might be the key to this wine, at least for a while.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> 2016 Chilean Pinot Noir (juice bucket + lug 'o grapes). First thing that I noticed was the nose. I could smell it from at least a foot away (I think the computer fan was blowing over it). Almost a muted concord grape smell with some oak (though the wine was finished dry). I think I still over corrected this one with acid, pH on my notes sez 3.40, but it tastes way lower than that (guess I could get off my butt and test it...maybe tomorrow or the next day or next week...). I'm surprised at the abrupt flavor change. I think I had a sampler just before Christmas and was dismayed at the overall taste, very gamey and almost musty in flavor. Definitely drinkable now, I think I'll go for another glass while I "troubleshoot" my washer draining issue (working fine for the last two loads, yea).
> 
> Edit: more I think about it, I opened this 375 ml bottle, poured a glass, and got pulled away for another "emergency", so it might have sat for upwards of 30 minutes before I sampled. That might be the key to this wine, at least for a while.



I have one of those. I'll be sure to let it breathe. 2016 was my "Chilean Disaster" - all with buckets and a lug. No Pinot though.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> From grapes?



Yes. I remember the pH being a bit high on this one, 3.9 per my notes. I did take a few liters out of the barrel, to make a port (with brandy) and re-filled the barrel with some 2nd run wine.

Is this the darkest wine....I wonder....lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Positively thrilled with this wine. Still coming into its own, but showing incredibly well already. Must. Stay. Away.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

It appears Coco has been forgotten at the dinner table.......



geek said:


> View attachment 52832


----------



## ibglowin

Es ok.........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> It appears Coco has been forgotten at the dinner table.......



No, just the bar.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Eees okay.........



Exactly how I feel about that one. Eees no so bad.

Pero no es muy bueno...


----------



## ibglowin

Exactamente........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> It appears Coco has been forgotten at the dinner table.......


----------



## geek

Are we now learning Spanish


----------



## ibglowin

I grew up in San Antonio. 80% of the population is hispanic. Have lived in NM now for 33 years again mostly hispanic population as well as native american. I took 3 years Spanish in HS an 2 years Spanish in undergrad school. For me not so much learning but rather constantly trying not to forget at my age! LOL



geek said:


> Are we now learning Spanish


----------



## Boatboy24

Last bottle. Over 5.5 years old and probably on the downhill side of its life. Still pretty good though - I have no complaints.


----------



## ceeaton

Zinfandel from Fall of 2016. Let breathe for quite some time (over an hour). Very good overall nose and flavor. Do get a bit of bitterness on the back half of the finish, might be from the Xoakers, might be from youth. Oak seems to dominate it if you don't give it time to open up a bit. If you do a real nice base fruity exuberance unveils itself. More I'm drinking it, the less I'm noticing the back end bitterness (could have been from earlier beer and kielbasa ingestion).

In my opinion this needs a while longer to age, but still quite drinkable.



Edit: Bitterness is a thing of the past. I am noting a high alcohol content, can definitely feel the two glasses I've had this evening.


----------



## Jal5

A glass of my DB triple berry made last winter. This gets better with some time. Berry flavors are more pronounced now. Will have to do this again.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Zinfandel from Fall of 2016. Let breathe for quite some time (over an hour). Very good overall nose and flavor. Do get a bit of bitterness on the back half of the finish, might be from the Xoakers, might be from youth. Oak seems to dominate it if you don't give it time to open up a bit. If you do a real nice base fruity exuberance unveils itself. More I'm drinking it, the less I'm noticing the back end bitterness (could have been from earlier beer and kielbasa ingestion).
> 
> In my opinion this needs a while longer to age, but still quite drinkable.



Lanza?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Lanza?


Yes (all grapes, no bucket). I think you made one that year as well, didn't you? Three gallons of that also went to @jgmann67 for his 50/50 Pettite Sirah/Zin blend.


----------



## ibglowin

Seems a little light in color?



ceeaton said:


> Zinfandel from Fall of 2016.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Seems a little light in color?


I thought that too from the pictures, but there is a lot of light coming from the top of the image as well as the flash. Although not a heavy wine, it has a nice body to it. I used AMH yeast and I think it took a full two weeks to finish, so it was hanging out on the skins for a bit (I think it took longer for the secondary vs. the secondary, in which MLF completed very quickly).

Edit: When I finally get around to sending you some bottles, I'll be sure include that one.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Yes (all grapes, no bucket). I think you made one that year as well, didn't you? Three gallons of that also went to @jgmann67 for his 50/50 Pettite Sirah/Zin blend.



I did. Still coming around, but pretty good.


----------



## ibglowin

Any use of Opti-Red or Lallzyme EX?



ceeaton said:


> Although not a heavy wine, it has a nice body to it. I used AMH yeast and I think it took a full two weeks to finish, so it was hanging out on the skins for a bit (I think it took longer for the secondary vs. the secondary, in which MLF completed very quickly).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Any use of Opti-Red or Lallzyme EX?


Actually, both. Usually 8 hours before pitching the yeast. As I remember the AMH took it's time getting up to speed. For some reason can't find my notes, but I think there is some info on a thread here somewhere.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Yea that thread has like 200 pages. Easier to just ask.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> LOL Yea that thread has like 200 pages. Easier to just ask.


You are assuming I could find my notes. Looked again this morning, not sure where I placed them. I know I had them out to put the bottling date on them when I bottled that batch. Glad that thread is there in all of it's length since I'm getting old and misplacing things.

Anyone see my teeth laying around somewhere? 
(I shouldn't joke about that, I had trouble finding my car keys this morning)


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> You are assuming I could find my notes. Looked again this morning, not sure where I placed them. I know I had them out to put the bottling date on them when I bottled that batch. Glad that thread is there in all of it's length since I'm getting old and misplacing things.
> 
> Anyone see my teeth laying around somewhere?
> (I shouldn't joke about that, I had trouble finding my car keys this morning)



I still have most of my tasters and all of my 750’s from 2016. Not due to try it again for another few months. It’s going to take some time for those tannins to settle down. I don’t recall your Lanza Zin being particularly light.


----------



## crushday

2010 Mission Mountain Winery Merlot. Still pretty good but sliding off a bit...


----------



## sour_grapes

Cracked a WE Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot, about 4 years old. It is drinking mighty fine. I generally don't think my wines hold up to commercial wines, but this one is drinking in the $15 range.


----------



## geek

Mosti Mondiali Amorosso.
Did I mention how nice and balance this wine is? [emoji4]


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Mosti Mondiali Amorosso.
> Did I mention how nice and balance this wine is? [emoji4]



What year?


----------



## crushday

First bottle of 2016 Master Vintner Limited Sauvignon Blanc. It's fantastic. Nice job Tim Vandergrift!


----------



## sour_grapes

Mrs. Sour Grapes & I went to a nice Portuguese restaurant this evening; the food was freaking fantastic. I mean it was _really_ good. Accordingly, I had a goodly amount of a random Douro (Tom de Baton), and was well satisfied. To complete the evening, then, we decided to stop at a liquor store on the way home and picked up some Rainwater Madeira for a late dessert. Enjoying supping and sipping!


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> What year?



Need to check my notes but I think 2015


----------



## geek

George Burgin said:


> First bottle of 2016 Master Vintner Limited Sauvignon Blanc. It's fantastic. Nice job Tim Vandergrift!



I have that too in bulk age, I think I started it a year ago.

Did you add any oak?


----------



## crushday

geek said:


> I have that too in bulk age, I think I started it a year ago.
> 
> Did you add any oak?


I didn't add any oak and I followed the instructions with exceptions to timelines and use of sorbate, which I didn't use. Again, it's very good. I wish I could buy this kit again. Of that series, the only one I didn't get was the Cab because it wasn't available. I haven't tried the Merlot yet but the Chardonnay is very good too. I'm just one bottle in on the whites right now.


----------



## ceeaton

Decanted (for an hour) and poured a Dornfelder (40 mos old) for dinner (eye round roast, nice pairing for me). Really has come along nicely. The grapes were picked early (IMO) and had a definite bell pepper aftertaste. Can still get a hint of that, but doesn't overwhelm the overall flavor profile and doesn't linger in the aftertaste. Main difference with this tasting and previous ones is that I decanted it for an hour (maybe more by the time we ate dinner). Still has fruit intensity and nice color for being over three years old. I'm assuming that it will continue to age well since I had to let it breathe for so long before I got a nice nose and a less tannic initial taste that didn't hide the fruitiness.


----------



## geek

George Burgin said:


> I didn't add any oak and I followed the instructions with exceptions to timelines and use of sorbate, which I didn't use. Again, it's very good. I wish I could buy this kit again. Of that series, the only one I didn't get was the Cab because it wasn't available. I haven't tried the Merlot yet but the Chardonnay is very good too. I'm just one bottle in on the whites right now.



I also got the Merlot in bulk age, ready to bottle soon.


----------



## ibglowin

My 2012 El Alcaide (The Warden) 80% Syrah, 20% Cab Sauv. Dayuum. Nice. I think I will pair with some leftover BBQ. The Lafitte 1+1 Aglo Corks are holding up fantastic.


----------



## geek

This may be around 4 years old, need to check my notes.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> This may be around 4 years old, need to check my notes.



And...?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> And...?



It is nice, not as smooth as I'd like but it has a nice aroma of cherries, licorice and chocolate. 
Is a good wine for sure.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice Tempranillo for the cold weather. Done in a heavy-handed style with huge tannins, a good amount of oak and a touch of alcohol on the nose. I’d give it a 90-91. It’s a 2016 and I think it’ll benefit from some air. We’ll see in a bit, but its perfectly enjoyable right now.


----------



## Jal5

Not a vino evening. Enjoying some Talisker whiskey neat. Joe


----------



## Ajmassa

Long long LONG week. Already through a mediocre Sangiovese. And onto the good stuff. Long overdue. Salutè


----------



## ceeaton

A simple Munich Dunkel to get me in the mood to brew some beer tomorrow morning. Close enough to the style I'm trying to make, at least for me. Love the fact that I can actually buy a six or twelve pack at the distributor, local Rutters or grocery store. This one is one of the more mild ones at ~ $30 per 24 bottle case (12 pack was $16). After researching a bit I found that my grain bill pretty much matches the Munich Dark in Greg Noonan's _Brewing Lager Beer book_ (1st addition) though I was trying for an Oktoberfest/Marzen from memory. Toying with my hop additions to get the bitterness up to 28 IBUs, but hard to do with low bittering German hops.


----------



## ibglowin

Eees pretty good! 90-91 pts. Better with some air for sure. 2013 IIRC that has been laying down for a while. I think this has gone downhill since looking at the reviews online.


----------



## ibglowin

Double White from the local Beer Co-op. 8 IBU's and 7% ABV. It was a whopping 53F this afternoon and it felt like Spring an the snow/ice is melting fast here at the house. Come on Spring!


----------



## ceeaton

That looks way better than the St. Pauli Girl I just opened up! I got you on the IBU's, but you almost doubled me on the ABV.


----------



## crushday

2016 Portalupi Charbono - special wine for a special day. Happy 28th Anniversary, Mrs. Burgin...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Folks ask me what wine I like. My response is usually 'the wine my wife doesn't like'. To further explain, she likes to buy lots of different types of wine, but only likes half of the bottles she opens. So, I guess I've become eclectic in my tastes, whether I like to be or not. Can't leave all that open wine sitting around.


----------



## Johnd

1/2 bottle of 2018 Lodi Cab left over from bottling the carboy for topping wine. Pretty chilly since it’s been in the fridge since yesterday morning, still getting a pretty nice nose from it. Surprisingly smooth for a 4 month old wine, way better than my last sample for sure. Guess I’ll give it another 18 months or so.


----------



## crushday

2018 WInexpert LE Milagro Blanco - first bottle from the batch. I went back through my notes and the description from WE, it definitely carries notes of passion fruit and white flowers on the nose. And, is supported by juicy melon, peach, fresh lime and grass with a hint of honey on the palate. Delicious!

Note: an hour after opening and warming up a bit closer to room temperature, this wine is very good. I would highly recommend.


----------



## Jal5

Found this at a local store here in FLA. Surprisingly good.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

During a remodel of our guest bedroom, we decided to add a wine rack into one side of the closet. But during the shuffling around of bottles and knocking some dust off of some 'aging?' wines, I discovered this. Wonder if it's still good?





Now that I look at the pics, I see some glue that I missed during cleanup.


----------



## sour_grapes

That is hilarious. An 18-year-old Beaujolais Nouveau! Hope it works out well! 

The rack looks nice!


----------



## cmason1957

In my experience Beaujolais Nouveau isn't particularly good even the next year, much less 18 years old. Last one I accidentally aged about 4 years and both my wife and I spit it out after one sip.


----------



## jswordy

Yeah, I gotta admit I bought this shiraz cuz of the label.  Expectations are as low as the price, so after I get through with the Aussie Shiraz I am on now, we'll see... UNDER EDIT: Well, I'll be horn-swaggled... It's an Aussie brand! If it's any good, I'll go buy a dozen at this price...


----------



## ibglowin

Made for Millenials so its more than likely off dry......


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Made for Millenials so its more than likely off dry......



That'd be fine at the low price I can grab it for. It is still waiting while I deal with a lil gut bug. Ugh.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Made for Millenials so its more than likely off dry......



Mike, I shouldn't have opened 19 Crimes shiraz last night after finishing the last of a good bottle of shiraz. Overtones of kerosene, is the best I can describe it. At the time I thought it quite possibly the most awful wine I have ever had. One sip, the rest of the glass went down the sink, and I finished the session with a good small acreage Bordeaux instead. I saved the remainder of the bottle. Will sip one more time just to see if the contrast was what did it in the first time. But so far... Interesting label to avoid! Oh yeah, it is off dry.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I kinda figured as much after reading about the wine a while back in one of those free online wine magazines you see. Perhaps it might be good as meat marinade or cooking wine? 



jswordy said:


> Mike, I shouldn't have opened 19 Crimes shiraz last night after finishing the last of a good bottle of shiraz. Overtones of kerosene, is the best I can describe it. At the time I thought it quite possibly the most awful wine I have ever had. One sip, the rest of the glass went down the sink, and I finished the session with a good small acreage Bordeaux instead. I saved the remainder of the bottle. Will sip one more time just to see if the contrast was what did it in the first time. But so far... Interesting label to avoid! Oh yeah, it is off dry.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> LOL I kinda figured as much after reading about the wine a while back in one of those free online wine magazines you see. Perhaps it might be good as meat marinade or cooking wine?



I just tried a sip again. It's not terrible, unless you are opening a bottle after a really good cellared shiraz like I did last night. The contrast is what made it awful. Minus the afterglow of the good stuff first, it tastes about like the price I paid - off dry and flat. It retails for $14 and I paid $9, attracted like a moth to the interesting label. LOL. I would not pay $14. I'd buy a 4-year-old small acreage Bordeaux for that money instead and shove the leftover bottles in the cool shade.


----------



## crushday

Tonight we'll be sharing a bottle of 2016 WE Eclipse Old Vine Zinfandel - had the first bottle on Christmas Day and it was great. I expect the same or better tonight. We're in the middle of one of the biggest snow storms in recent Seattle history. We're hunkered in...


----------



## Boatboy24

George Burgin said:


> Tonight we'll be sharing a bottle of 2016 WE Old Vine Zinfandel - had the first bottle on Christmas Day and it was great. I expect the same or better tonight. We're in the middle of one of the biggest snow storms in recent Seattle history. We're hunkered in...




Heard you guys were getting walloped out there. At least you have plenty of wine, and that Weber kettle is under cover. Time to whip up some good eats and drink some good wine by the fire.


----------



## ibglowin

Been hearing about Snowmageddon for days now. Every winery in WWV closed yesterday through the weekend sounds like. Even Woodinville is hunkering down. Yesterday a winemaking friend of mine posted its so bad all the citrus was wiped out at the grocery store along with the tonic water which can only mean one thing! LOL



George Burgin said:


> Tonight we'll be sharing a bottle of 2016 WE Eclipse Old Vine Zinfandel - had the first bottle on Christmas Day and it was great. I expect the same or better tonight. We're in the middle of one of the biggest snow storms in recent Seattle history. We're hunkered in...


----------



## geek

Keep your snow away from the northeast [emoji13]


----------



## crushday

But, it's so much fun. Just got back from the supermarket. Other than a few clerks, only counted two other brave souls in the aisles. Lot's of fallen and broken trees everywhere. That bottle of Zin needs a nice steak to go with it. Mission accomplished.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Keep your snow away from the northeast [emoji13]



And the Mid East


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> And the Mid East



I don't think the snow would last long there.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't think the snow would last long there.



Oops, I think you're right, LOL! That was definately a dah wasn't it.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

I hope it snows soon here, need an excuse to start a fire and open a bottle and not thinking about work


----------



## jgmann67

Last night for dinner at our favorite byo, we picked up a 2015 Glenelly Glass Collection Cab Sauv. They had a closeout (what the People’s Republic of Pennsylvania call a “Chairman’s Selection) for $10.99. 

I didn’t realize at first where it was from. But, it proved to be a very competent wine - never had a South Africa wine before. Dark, with French medium toast oak. Coffee, vanilla, blackcurrent and stewed cherry. A very little hint of cigar box and lead pencil. A good deal on very good pizza wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Delicious!


----------



## Ajmassa

Less than $10. And two years ago scored at 89 pts. 
Pretty solid and much bigger than a typical <$10 Cab. (14.5% abv) Will have to remember to get this one again.


----------



## jswordy

George Burgin said:


> Tonight we'll be sharing a bottle of 2016 WE Eclipse Old Vine Zinfandel - had the first bottle on Christmas Day and it was great. I expect the same or better tonight. We're in the middle of one of the biggest snow storms in recent Seattle history. We're hunkered in...



That is the BEST way to enjoy wine, I think, especially if the next day is one off work. We do not get many snow days in my part of the nation, but when we do, I try to make good use of them.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Delicious!



Oooooo... MUST we match it with a food? Please say no!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Oooooo... MUST we match it with a food? Please say no!



Of course not.


----------



## ibglowin

Picked up 3 of these last Fall IIRC. Opened the first one last night. Holy Cow. This drinks like a $25-30 bottle and only cost $13. 70% Syrah, 30% Grenache. 14.5% ABV. Flat out amazing food friendly wine to say the least. WA rated it 94pts. I would give it 91-92. Really good juice. 5 Star QPR for sure.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Picked up 3 of these last Fall IIRC.



Sounds good! Do you recall where you got it?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, from Full Pull in Seattle. You might find it on wine.com or perhaps Total Wine. The importer does list Purple feet Wines in WI as a distributer in your State. I think the 2015 is long sold out but the 2016 might be out now or will be very soon.




sour_grapes said:


> Sounds good! Do you recall where you got it?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Yes, from Full Pull in Seattle. You might find it on wine.com or perhaps Total Wine. The importer does list Purple feet Wines in WI as a distributer in your State. I think the 2015 is long sold out but the 2016 might be out now or will be very soon.



From Total Wine:



> *DOMAINE LAFAGE BASTIDE MIRAFLORS*
> *750ML*
> $18.99
> We could not find this item at Greenfield, WI. But we found it at Kennesaw, GA.



Well that is not helpful!

Thanks for the Purple Feet tip. However, their website doesn't seem to have that brand anywhere....


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> From Total Wine:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is not helpful!
> 
> Thanks for the Purple Feet tip. However, their website doesn't seem to have that brand anywhere....



Kennesaw, Greenfield...close enough.


----------



## ibglowin

We are going to make a quick run to Santa fe today. They have it listed in NM by SWS (Southwest Wine & Spirits) I have two really good possibilities that might have it on hand. They have a TW in Santa fe but it is not in stock according to the website. I don't like the TW price but at least no shipping!



sour_grapes said:


> From Total Wine:
> Well that is not helpful!
> Thanks for the Purple Feet tip. However, their website doesn't seem to have that brand anywhere....


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> We are going to make a quick run to Santa fe today. They have it listed in NM by SWS (Southwest Wine & Spirits) I have two really good possibilities that might have it on hand. They have a TW in Santa fe but it is not in stock according to the website. I don't like the TW price but at least no shipping!



I have a TW gift card burning a hole in my pocket, but I'd have to go to Alpharetta, Georgia to get it and it'd be $19.


----------



## ibglowin

I struck out in SF today but it was still fun going to 4 wine stores in one afternoon! I will be keeping an eye on this wine for the 2016 version for sure!



Boatboy24 said:


> I have a TW gift card burning a hole in my pocket, but I'd have to go to Alpharetta, Georgia to get it and it'd be $19.


----------



## crushday

Tonight I opened at 2016 bottle of Stag's Leap Merlot from WE. This was the first kit that I omitted the sorbate. I'm blown away by it. As a contrast, I had a 2016 Sonoma Pinot Noir by WE last night that I did add the sorbate. I can unmistakably taste the sorbate in the Pinot Noir. Under most circumstances, I will never add the sorbate again...


----------



## ibglowin

Oh my. This is what happens (I guess) when you are owned by a multi-national tobacco company and you decide you desperately need a wine brand to market exclusively to Millennials....... 

This will not be in my glass tonight or ever...... LOL

*Ste. Michelle Wine Estates Launches Prayers of Sinners & Saints Wine from Washington State*

*Paterson, Wash. (February 19, 2019)—Ste. Michelle Wine Estates taps into both its virtuous good side and indulgent dark side with the launch of Prayers of Sinners & Saints wine, available on shelves nationwide in March.*

*Heralding from Washington State’s top producer, the wines feature a unique label design with hidden glow-in-the-dark features—the first of its kind.*

*Prayers of Sinners & Saints wines*

*“We launched this brand on a consumer insight that human “good” and “bad” are not mutually exclusive,” said Maggie Streng, Senior Marketing Manager, Innovation at Ste. Michelle Wine Estates. “Everyone has a little good and bad in them and this brand believes that one’s true self lies somewhere between a virtuous good side and an indulgent dark side. Now more than ever consumers are turning inward to find balance and embrace all aspects of themselves.”*

*“The glow-in-the-dark label,” continues Streng, “offers a dynamic consumer engagement without the need to download an app or use augmented reality. Both labels, while different in the light, reveal the same praying skeleton in the dark, suggesting that whether you are a sinner or a saint, we’re all the same at the core.”*

*While each wine can hold its own individually on the shelf, they tell a more compelling story when merchandised together. Consumers are given a chance to reflect and choose whether they want to identify as a sinner or a saint.*

*Prayers of Saints Chardonnay is bright and refreshing with 7% of the total blend comprised of “Black Chardonnay,” meaning the juice was oxidized before fermentation to reduce bitterness, increase sweet fruit flavors and enhance complexity. Prayers of Sinners is a broody red blend deeply layered with blackberry, dark fruit, violet and cocoa.*

*To learn more about Prayers of Sinners & Saints and to locate the wines at a retailer near you, visit www.sinnersandsaintswine.com.*


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Oh my. This is what happens (I guess) when you are owned by a multi-national tobacco company and you decide you desperately need a wine brand to market exclusively to Millennials.......
> 
> This will not be in my glass tonight or ever...... LOL
> 
> *Ste. Michelle Wine Estates Launches Prayers of Sinners & Saints Wine from Washington State*
> 
> *Paterson, Wash. (February 19, 2019)—Ste. Michelle Wine Estates taps into both its virtuous good side and indulgent dark side with the launch of Prayers of Sinners & Saints wine, available on shelves nationwide in March.*
> 
> *Heralding from Washington State’s top producer, the wines feature a unique label design with hidden glow-in-the-dark features—the first of its kind.*
> 
> *Prayers of Sinners & Saints wines*
> 
> *“We launched this brand on a consumer insight that human “good” and “bad” are not mutually exclusive,” said Maggie Streng, Senior Marketing Manager, Innovation at Ste. Michelle Wine Estates. “Everyone has a little good and bad in them and this brand believes that one’s true self lies somewhere between a virtuous good side and an indulgent dark side. Now more than ever consumers are turning inward to find balance and embrace all aspects of themselves.”*
> 
> *“The glow-in-the-dark label,” continues Streng, “offers a dynamic consumer engagement without the need to download an app or use augmented reality. Both labels, while different in the light, reveal the same praying skeleton in the dark, suggesting that whether you are a sinner or a saint, we’re all the same at the core.”*
> 
> *While each wine can hold its own individually on the shelf, they tell a more compelling story when merchandised together. Consumers are given a chance to reflect and choose whether they want to identify as a sinner or a saint.*
> 
> *Prayers of Saints Chardonnay is bright and refreshing with 7% of the total blend comprised of “Black Chardonnay,” meaning the juice was oxidized before fermentation to reduce bitterness, increase sweet fruit flavors and enhance complexity. Prayers of Sinners is a broody red blend deeply layered with blackberry, dark fruit, violet and cocoa.*
> 
> *To learn more about Prayers of Sinners & Saints and to locate the wines at a retailer near you, visit www.sinnersandsaintswine.com.*


----------



## Boatboy24

93 Suckling = 90-ish elsewhere. Still an enjoyable wine for $13.


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sure they had the teenage 12-14 year old wine drinkers at "glow in the dark" label! 



Boatboy24 said:


>


----------



## geek

Anyone tried this before?
Just came in to local Costco, and cheap.


----------



## cmason1957

I haven't tried that one, yet. But I seldom have bad luck with wines from Costco. Their panel of wine selectors matches my taste buds.


----------



## ibglowin

What have you got to lose except seven bones?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> What have you got to lose except seven bones?



yeah, I know, may get one and try it tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

If you don't like it you could always take back the empty bottle to Costco and get your money back....... I have seen people take back basically empty containers saying "it was bad" and they gave back a full refund.......



geek said:


> yeah, I know, may get one and try it tonight.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> If you don't like it you could always take back the empty bottle to Costco and get your money back....... I have seen people take back basically empty containers saying "it was bad" and they gave back a full refund.......



Lol...!!


----------



## geek

Well, just tried it. The price in this case says it all.
Good on the nose but flat in the palate, seems like the acidity is off but I like wines with a fruity finish, this one has none and like I said very flat.... won’t buy it again.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Well, just tried it. The price in this case says it all.
> Good on the nose but flat in the palate, seems like the acidity is off but I like wines with a fruity finish, this one has none and like I said very flat.... won’t buy it again.



Oh well. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## ibglowin

WE seemed to like it.





geek said:


> Well, just tried it. The price in this case says it all.
> Good on the nose but flat in the palate, seems like the acidity is off but I like wines with a fruity finish, this one has none and like I said very flat.... won’t buy it again.


----------



## Johnd

Here’s 4 reviews from CT, rated 88, tad lower than WE, but for $7, pretty stinking good deal.


----------



## geek




----------



## crushday

Really nice bottle tonight...


----------



## Boatboy24

Very heavy handed with the oak.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, but does the label glow in the dark?



Boatboy24 said:


> Very heavy handed with the oak.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Yea, but does the label glow in the dark?



No. Perhaps that's why it's scoring low with me.


----------



## ibglowin

You had that bottle laying around for 3+ years?


Boatboy24 said:


> No. Perhaps that's why it's scoring low with me.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You had that bottle laying around for 3+ years?



Yeah. A neighbor who is originally from Kentucky brought it. I thought maybe we'd have a good occasion to enjoy it together, but that opportunity just hasn't come up.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Yeah. A neighbor who is originally from Kentucky brought it. I thought maybe we'd have a good occasion to enjoy it together, but that opportunity just hasn't come up.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 53540



Conditions have just always favored a different beverage.


----------



## ceeaton

Started rearranging my basement, which included a wine realignment on the floor. Someday I'll hopefully get some shelves made to get all of this wine off the concrete floor. For now, it's more organized and my wifey can find what she likes to drink and give away. I noticed I had quite a bit of Syrah (30 750 ml bottles), so took one upstairs and opened it up to air a bit (only about 22 mos old, just a child). With alot of time to breathe it opened up and was a very drinkable wine for being so young, though a bit on the lite side (a juice bucket with a lug 'o grapes, what'd I expect). Nice peppery notes along with some oak (8 Xoakers Am M+). Staying home tomorrow as the youngest has a doozy of a cold, so hopefully I'll get some more basement work done and will be able to enjoy the rest of the Syrah bottle (trying not to start until after noon).


----------



## Boatboy24

Where did you get a bucket of French Syrah?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Where did you get a bucket of French Syrah?


Only label I could find at the LHBS, it was a Chilean bucket with a lug 'o grapes.

I must have enjoyed it because there was about a shot glass worth left over in the bottle when I went to get a glass the next afternoon. Wondered why it was tougher than normal to get out of bed on Monday.


----------



## Boatboy24

Much better than expected!


----------



## ibglowin

The wine did not suck either........ I wish I could get my hands on fruit like this just once in my life....... Not even Red Mountain, just CV fruit!


----------



## Ajmassa

Doesn’t suck


----------



## ibglowin

2012 vintage of a $19 bottle of (2nd label) wine that is from the H3 AVA that still needs 45 mins of air time to soften the tannins and open up and then it screams through the evening Sunday dinner of leftover smoked meats......... 

Priceless!


----------



## Boatboy24

Popped a bottle of my 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot. 50/50 field blend that has come around pretty nicely - especially for my second batch of all grape wine.


----------



## Chuck E

At the bottom of the cellar. The color was gorgeous, the taste was past its prime. 26 years old...


----------



## jswordy

How about dinner with a 6 year old cellared bottle of my Norton? I have 3 left now.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## wpt-me

A blueberry-pom from 7/2017, Bottled 5/2018. Yummie!!

Bill


----------



## crushday

Not in our genre but very nice just the same.


----------



## Boatboy24

George Burgin said:


> View attachment 53680
> Not in our genre but very nice just the same.



A favorite of mine. Well played.


----------



## jswordy

OH. MY. GOD! This is good. 4.3 of 5 stars. So smoooooth... Happy Friday!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> OH. MY. GOD! This is good. 4.3 of 5 stars. So smoooooth... Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 53696



I think I’ve seen that one at Costco


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> I think I’ve seen that one at Costco



Well, if you have, BUY IT!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek




----------



## CDrew

Spanish wines continue to impress!

This is a really nice wine from COSTCO.

It 60% Monastrell, 40% Garnacha and like most Spanish wines, great with food. Having this tonight with Pork Marsala.

This wine is $6.99. I have had many wines for $20 that don't come close to this. It's unbelievable quality for the $, like many Spanish wines.

And I went back and bought a case for later! That's my Costco strategy. Buy two if something is interesting. If I like it and it has some cellar potential, I go back and buy a case the next day. If they're out, at least I still have one.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, George Bush was president when this was made. This is one of the last of my experimental aging-cheap-wines-to-see-if-I-can-change-$8-wines-into-$9-wines bottles. The answer is a definitive "yes." But that could simply be due to inflation. 

Seriously, this was quite nice. Very pleased with it. Too bad there is only one left.


----------



## FXibley

Tasting my 2018 concord before sending off to WineMakers competition tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

In the spirit of "Open that Bottle". 2010 Doubleback Cabernet Sauvignon. Mrs IB gave it a two thumbs up which is damn near impossible.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Mrs IB gave it a two thumbs up which is damn near impossible.



Not sure why that would be the case. I am giving it two thumbs up just based on the picture! But, I suppose Mrs. IB is more discriminating than I am (other, of course, than her choice of spouses).

Looks very nice from here!


----------



## ibglowin

She says it's very "berryish" which is wife speak for "fruit forward" or "fruit BOMB"......

Decanted for several hours and kept it cool in the winery. WS gave this a 94. It was a very enjoyable bottle and a special occasion. I like a little more tannin bite. Mrs. IB does not. Fair amount of sediment so glad I decanted. This wine was made by Chris Figgins who has since turned the reigns over to a new (young) winemaker a couple years ago.



sour_grapes said:


> Not sure why that would be the case. I am giving it two thumbs up just based on the picture! But, I suppose Mrs. IB is more discriminating than I am (other, of course, than her choice of spouses).
> 
> Looks very nice from here!


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

Well, in my glass this afternoon. They sent us all home early because NWS said 80% chance of severe weather this afternoon, oh my GOD, we're all gonna die! So I did what I was told, got home, sipped a glass of this and watched it rain hard - not even any thunder - and now the sun is trying to poke through. I bought this wine on a lark cuz a forum member had posted about it. Four years in the cellar has done it absolute wonders!


----------



## geek

Have I mentioned how good is this one and how cheap it is at Costco?


----------



## ibglowin

Yep and what is it $6.99 a bottle? That's about what it cost to make a WE Eclipse NZ Sauv Blanc!

Have you checked the pH on that wine? Curious as to how "crisp" it is on the tongue.




geek said:


> Have I mentioned how good is this one and how cheap it is at Costco?


----------



## ibglowin

My 2012 Machete 65% Cab Sauv, 15% Syrah, 15% PS, 5% Zin. Down to 4 bottles and it is in its prime for sure.


----------



## Boatboy24

Lemon water. Pretending it's Sauvignon Blanc. LOL!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Yep and what is it $6.99 a bottle? That's about what it cost to make a WE Eclipse NZ Sauv Blanc!
> 
> Have you checked the pH on that wine? Curious as to how "crisp" it is on the tongue.



Yes, $6.99

Costco employee tells me that is one of their best sellers (and I wonder why....lol)

I haven't checked pH, will try tomorrow if I remember but would need to leave it outside for room temp and get a better reading.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Have you checked the pH on that wine? Curious as to how "crisp" it is on the tongue.



This wine is crisp when it touches your tongue.

I took some and left out to room temperature.
Calibrated the meter but the meter came to 4.02 in the 4 solution.

Cold and without calibrating the meter the wine was reading about 4.20 or so.


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice! 



geek said:


> This wine is crisp when it touches your tongue.
> 
> I took some and left out to room temperature.
> Calibrated the meter but the meter came to 4.02 in the 4 solution.
> 
> Cold and without calibrating the meter the wine was reading about 4.20 or so.
> 
> 
> View attachment 53858


----------



## geek

I have to admit that the meter probe seems to be going out of whack.

I left the meter sitting in that bit of wine for a few minutes and it was then reading 2.98 pH [emoji15]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> This wine is crisp when it touches your tongue.
> 
> I took some and left out to room temperature.
> Calibrated the meter but the meter came to 4.02 in the 4 solution.
> 
> Cold and without calibrating the meter the wine was reading about 4.20 or so.
> 
> 
> View attachment 53858



Do you keep your house at 78 degrees, or was that sample in the oven?


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I have to admit that the meter probe seems to be going out of whack.
> 
> I left the meter sitting in that bit of wine for a few minutes and it was then reading 2.98 pH [emoji15]


I noticed that any probe I have that corrects automatically for temperature jumps around a lot. I think the algorithm they use must have some flaws (damn programmers). My Milwaukee meter that doesn't adjust for temperature is very stable.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Do you keep your house at 78 degrees, or was that sample in the oven?



lol, I put the glass next to the oven when I was cooking to warm it up a little.


----------



## ibglowin

Popped one of these last night to go with dinner. It was amazing. Even our guest were oohing and ahhhing over it. 94pts WS it had a finish that just went on forever. I had 2 from my club offering and then Last Bottle had an (incredible) offering a month or so ago and I picked up 3 more. So glad I did. Seems to be sold out now and onto the 15. Cab Sauv, Cab Franc, Merlot, PV, Malbec so really your kitchen sink Bordeaux blend. Truly a spectacular bottle.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Cab Sauv, Cab Franc, Merlot, PV, Malbec so really your kitchen sink Bordeaux blend.



What, no Carménère? How pedestrian! 

Sounds lovely. Can you fax me some?


----------



## ibglowin

I will do the next best thing in the name of learning how to make excellent wine and that is show everybody the numbers on this guy. Conventional wisdom would say this needs some adjustment but like I mentioned it was sheer perfection in a bottle from nose to taste buds. Sometimes it might be better to just let it ride, get out of the way and let mother nature do her thing (assuming you are starting with quality fruit).







sour_grapes said:


> Sounds lovely. Can you fax me some?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I will do the next best thing in the name of learning how to make excellent wine and that is show everybody the numbers on this guy. Conventional wisdom would say this needs some adjustment but like I mentioned it was sheer perfection in a bottle from nose to taste buds.



You're talking about the relatively high _p_H and low TA, right?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Thursday/Friday for Mrs IB. She was kind enough to stop at our favorite Bistro in town and pick up two "Steak Frittes" salads to go. (Marinated New Mexico flat iron steak, organic baby field greens, crumbled gorgonzola, red onions, grape tomatoes, avocado and crispy frittes. Tossed with a creamy Dijon parmesan dressing.)

Dug in the cellar and pulled out one of the last two bottles of 2011 "Acarreando Largo" or "Long Haul" right bank Bordeaux blend made from FVW fresh grapes. Down to about 6 bottles total from that crazy run. 

This stuff is off the charts good. 60% Merlot, 15% Cab Sauv, 10% Cab Franc, 10% Malbec, 5% PV. Lafitte (1+1) Cork looks excellent. No complaints. Except I wish I had more!


----------



## stickman

ibglowin said:


> I will do the next best thing in the name of learning how to make excellent wine and that is show everybody the numbers on this guy. Conventional wisdom would say this needs some adjustment but like I mentioned it was sheer perfection in a bottle from nose to taste buds. Sometimes it might be better to just let it ride, get out of the way and let mother nature do her thing (assuming you are starting with quality fruit).



I agree, I'd be a little nervous, it may be ok if 3.96 is after ML, but I wouldn't start fermentation at 3.96. You should have run the free sulfite on that one, I'll bet it wasn't at the textbook 70ppm free either.


----------



## geek

In Maryland visiting family.
This cherry wine was aged with dark chocolate for a couple months and sweeten back with cherry extract to 1.000


----------



## jswordy

Out of my cellar: This is a boutique Aussie winery that sells out of damn near everything it makes. Online shows there are bottles of the 2014 vintage still around for $20 plus the ride. If it is like this 2013, buy some! Complex and broad, smooth on the palate, and semi-dry. Very, very nice. Shoulda bought a case.


----------



## ibglowin

I have told Mrs. IB. I want that on my tombstone! LOL



jswordy said:


> Shoulda bought a case......


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I have told Mrs. IB. I want that on my tombstone! LOL



That's a good one!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting GMS blend from the H3 of all places and for the whopping price of $10. 2012 and this saw no oak so its the fruit, the whole fruit and nothing but the fruit so help me.........

The verdict is its very good. Needed about 20 mins of air to open up. Really nice bouquet and a superb finish for the low entry price point.


----------



## crushday

Pacific Quartet (Winexpert) started a year ago. First bottle 90 days ago tasted like apple Kool-aid. Today, amazingly it's turned a corner. Balanced, fruit forward and lush stone fruit, apple and tangerine after-note. This one is at the top of the 4th of July party list!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Interesting GMS blend from the H3 of all places and for the whopping price of $10. 2012 and this saw no oak so its the fruit, the whole fruit and nothing but the fruit so help me.........
> 
> The verdict is its very good. Needed about 20 mins of air to open up. Really nice bouquet and a superb finish for the low entry price point.
> 
> View attachment 54013



Looking at the label, a very precise blend!


----------



## SethF

ibglowin said:


> Interesting GMS blend from the H3 of all places and for the whopping price of $10. 2012 and this saw no oak so its the fruit, the whole fruit and nothing but the fruit so help me.........
> 
> The verdict is its very good. Needed about 20 mins of air to open up. Really nice bouquet and a superb finish for the low entry price point.
> 
> View attachment 54013


Where did you pick this up, if I may ask?


----------



## ibglowin

It was an online offering awhile back from Full Pull in Seattle.



SethF said:


> Where did you pick this up, if I may ask?


----------



## geek

Last night obviously [emoji4]


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Two nights in a row, Varis?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Two nights in a row, Varis?



Looks like the first bottle was from breakfast.


----------



## Ike64

2017 Grand Valley (Colorado) Syrah.
It's drinking pretty well at the moment.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Two nights in a row, Varis?



The left over from the night before...lol

My wife is not drinking during lent, so I cannot drink the whole bottle myself in just one night...lol


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> The left over from the night before...lol
> 
> My wife is not drinking during lent, so I cannot drink the whole bottle myself in just one night...lol



You're not applying yourself.


----------



## ceeaton

A glass of Chilean Syrah (Harford bucket + lug 'o grapes) started 5-6-2017. I think I bottled it just before Christmas. Looks like I put some Am Med+ Xoakers in, hardly notice the oak at this point. Has a nice spicy nose and flavor, probably due to the AMH yeast I used. Let it air out a bit (probably close to an hour). This is a really nice glass of wine for ~ $3.50 a bottle. Very enjoyable even after drinking swill beer all day (just kidding, tapped a keg of German lager I made back in January - lower end Fest style, low bitterness, definite smokey malt character).


----------



## ibglowin

So this is what happens when you sell your winery for millions to a conglomerate I suppose. Went to dinner with friends last night. and they opened a bottle of 2016 Prisoner. It has been "millennialized" for lack of a better term. It is now sweet. You could tell it was a decent made wine still but it has an almost overwhelming sweet taste to it. I brought a bottle of 2012 Bookwalter Conflict which we opened first with dinner. It did not disappoint. The Prisoner was opened after we drained the Bookwalter. Like night and days difference. One wine was made to cut through a steak and the other wine was made to sip all by itself with zero aging. Absolutely no tannin bite. Even the most recent WS review says "Plump and fairly sweet".......

Sad!


----------



## Boatboy24

A shame. I was gifted a bottle of the 2015 about two years ago. Haven't opened it yet.


----------



## ibglowin

Orin Swift was purchased by E&J Gallo back in 2016 so definitely not a coincidence!



Boatboy24 said:


> A shame. I was gifted a bottle of the 2015 about two years ago. Haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Orin Swift was purchased by E&J Gallo back in 2016 so definitely not a coincidence!



Ah, maybe there's hope for my 2015 then. Perhaps it's time to stock up.


----------



## ibglowin

Good luck finding any 2015 still. They have released the 2017 version already.....

If you can find some 2015 I would open your bottle to see if its to your liking before buying any more.



Boatboy24 said:


> Ah, maybe there's hope for my 2015 then. Perhaps it's time to stock up.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Good luck finding any 2015 still. They have released the 2017 version already.....
> 
> If you can find some 2015 I would open your bottle to see if its to your liking before buying any more.



That's the issue, is finding any. I think I'll just look to drink more Dave Phinney stuff and skip the Swift.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> That's the issue, is finding any. I think I'll just look to drink more Dave Phinney stuff and skip the Swift.


----------



## ibglowin

Just wanted to let anyone who might be interested that the 2016 has hit the shelves. I just snagged a few from one of my favorite online retailers. Looks to be as good as the 2015 at this point.

https://www.klwines.com/p/i?i=13989...ab99c5e2-80bdc8a55c-137936097##TrackingCode##







ibglowin said:


> Picked up 3 of these last Fall IIRC. Opened the first one last night. Holy Cow. This drinks like a $25-30 bottle and only cost $13. 70% Syrah, 30% Grenache. 14.5% ABV. Flat out amazing food friendly wine to say the least. WA rated it 94pts. I would give it 91-92. Really good juice. 5 Star QPR for sure.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Just wanted to let anyone who might be interested that the 2016 has hit the shelves. I just snagged a few from one of my favorite online retailers. Looks to be as good as the 2015 at this point.



WA has a different reviewer on this wine this year, not nearly as enthusiastic as Jeb Dunnuck was on the '15's

Rating
89
Release Price
$18
Drink Date
2018 - 2024
Reviewed by
Joe Czerwinski
Issue Date
27th Apr 2018
Source
236, The Wine Advocate

The 2016 Bastide Miraflors is 80% Syrah and 20% Grenache grown on granite and gneiss at elevations approaching 400 meters above sea level. Half was matured in demi-muids, half in concrete, with oak staves. It's a firm, structured wine—not so much as to be unapproachable, just enough to partner with red meat. A hint of cracked pepper accents blueberry and cassis fruit in this medium to full-bodied red that comes across as being similar to a solid Saint-Joseph.
The dynamic Jean Marc Lafage has rapidly expanded his holdings and production in the past decade, since he began working with American importer Eric Solomon. There's a huge, state-of-the-art winery and a seemingly endless number of cuvées to taste through. The white wine-making tends to be highly reductive, although a couple of cuvées are barrel fermented. Even if I'm slightly less enthusiastic than the previous WA reviewer about some of the entry-level wines, there are still many screaming values in the lineup (both white and red, but more red). At the high end, the reds are impressive, showing ample concentration and well-managed tannins. With the generally high alcohol levels, I've been conservative with my drinking windows, not wanting to push them out too far, but I did taste the terrific 2005 Les Onze Terrasses (albeit from magnum), and it was still drinking well, so these wines may well last longer than I've projected. Clearly, I need to acquire more data points!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Just wanted to let anyone who might be interested that the 2016 has hit the shelves. I just snagged a few from one of my favorite online retailers. Looks to be as good as the 2015 at this point.
> 
> https://www.klwines.com/p/i?i=1398942&cid=EML-&utm_source=KLWines&utm_campaign=80bdc8a55c-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_03_20_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aaab99c5e2-80bdc8a55c-137936097##TrackingCode##



Too bad they don't ship to VA.


----------



## ibglowin

Did you mean the 16's re JD by chance?

I will report back as soon as I get my order in. Hopefully by the end of the week. Bought enough to pop a few early and let the others ride it out in the cellar for a while. CT has review's up on the 16's already. Seems to be about like the 15's were. For this price I am looking for something that fits a niche drinking market so to speak. 



Johnd said:


> WA has a different reviewer on this wine this year, not nearly as enthusiastic as Jeb Dunnuck was on the '15's


----------



## ibglowin

wine.com might be your friend when they restock unless VA is a wine "unfriendly" State.



Boatboy24 said:


> Too bad they don't ship to VA.


----------



## geek




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Did you mean the 16's re JD by chance?
> 
> I will report back as soon as I get my order in. Hopefully by the end of the week. Bought enough to pop a few early and let the others ride it out in the cellar for a while. CT has review's up on the 16's already. Seems to be about like the 15's were. For this price I am looking for something that fits a niche drinking market so to speak.



The review I posted is 2016 vintage.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Too bad they don't ship to VA.


 Don’t ship to LA either.......


----------



## ibglowin

Johnd said:


> The review I posted is 2016 vintage.



Was JD working for WA when he reviewed the 2015 or himself?


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Was JD working for WA when he reviewed the 2015 or himself?



Dunnuck was still working for WA at that time, 2015 is the only vintage he reviewed, RP did the previous vintages (12, 13, and 14)


----------



## ibglowin

OK was confused by the WA 94pt sticker on the 15's and the exact same score by JD. Thought he had left by then and was own his own. Looks like JD still likes the 16's.



Johnd said:


> Dunnuck was still working for WA at that time, 2015 is the only vintage he reviewed, RP did the previous vintages (12, 13, and 14)


----------



## ibglowin

Johnd said:


> Don’t ship to LA either.......



They really don't ship to many places at all. Can't believe they ship to DC but not VA or surrounding area. I am lucky I suppose not only do they ship to one of the least populated, poorest states in the US but they also have one of their 3 CA locations about 20 mins drive away from the kids house in Burbank. Probably one of the best all around wine retailers I have found to date.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> They really don't ship to many places at all. Can't believe they ship to DC but not VA or surrounding area. I am lucky I suppose not only do they ship to one of the least populated, poorest states in the US but they also have one of their 3 CA locations about 20 mins drive away from the kids house in Burbank. Probably one of the best all around wine retailers I have found to date.
> 
> View attachment 54107



I have to agree, they really have an incredible selection and very good pricing points on most everything. I had actually assembled a pretty large order from them a couple years back, and at the time, LA was listed as a place that they can ship to. When it was time to pay and close the deal out, an icon popped up saying they couldn't ship here. I called and they confirmed it, but hadn't updated their website.

Funny how some places ship here and some don't. I get lots of wine every year from lots of different places, but some just can't figure it out.


----------



## geek

I have to admit this wine is way too sweet even for my wife who loves wines in the sweet side.

This ended up around 1.060 [emoji849]

It would’ve been a nice sipping wine if I added more of the fpack upfront.


----------



## ibglowin

You realize that is a dessert wine? Supposed to pair well with something sweet.



geek said:


> I have to admit this wine is way too sweet even for my wife who loves wines in the sweet side.
> 
> This ended up around 1.060 [emoji849]
> 
> It would’ve been a nice sipping wine if I added more of the fpack upfront.
> 
> View attachment 54165


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You realize that is a dessert wine? Supposed to pair well with something sweet.



Of course I do, but it is just a bit way too sweet...good flavor though.


----------



## ibglowin

Unless your washing dessert down with this wine. Your drinking it wrong! LOL



geek said:


> Of course I do, but it is just a bit way too sweet...good flavor though.


----------



## Pistol Bill

geek said:


> I have to admit this wine is way too sweet even for my wife who loves wines in the sweet side.
> 
> This ended up around 1.060 [emoji849]
> 
> It would’ve been a nice sipping wine if I added more of the fpack upfront.
> 
> View attachment 54165


I made a couple batches of Oregon Berry blend from 2018 berries. The first batch I errored and added way more sugar than I wanted. However, the yeast I used was good to 18% alcohol. I let 'er go until it completed fermenting. Ended up with 16.5% but sweet, sweet and more sweet (1.035). Fortunately the berry flavors were very pronounced with a sweet burn of the alcohol. Great for sipping cold. You just cannot drink a lot. Also, I used it for marinating beet ribs...OMG did those turn out great.


----------



## ibglowin

Broke out one of my 2016's I received today. It definitely has the potential to rival the 2015 but right now its young and wound pretty tight still. Have had it opened for about 45 mins now and ran a glass through a vinator and still needed more air. Starting to soften nicely now at close to an hour. Good stuff for the money for sure!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Broke out one of my 2016's I received today. It definitely has the potential to rival the 2015 but right now its young and wound pretty tight still. Have had it opened for about 45 mins now and ran a glass through a vinator and still needed more air. Starting to soften nicely now at close to an hour. Good stuff for the money for sure!



Not to mention that it needs to sit and recover from its journey!!


----------



## ibglowin

At least it went ground and only had to travel ~1000 miles. Plus it seems these days they are going a much better route for wine (for K&L). They used to head south on I5 and then ship things through Phoenix and or Las Vegas. Horrible route 99% of the time for wine. Hot weather most of the time even in lots of Winter. Last two orders have gone north through Reno to SLC and then east to WY until CO and then south through Denver. Much cooler route for sure. Doing my happy dance!



Johnd said:


> Not to mention that it needs to sit and recover from its journey!!


----------



## geek

Did not suck for $6.99


----------



## ibglowin

I saw that one awhile ago on the Costco Wine Blog. I can't seem to find it at my local Costco to give it a go.


----------



## ibglowin

2012 Saviah Hunt & Gather red wine. 60% Rocks Syrah, 40% Cab Sauv (WWV) = 100% goodness. Went very well with a very meaty bolanese sauce.


----------



## crushday

Master Vintner LE16 Cherie Merlot started January 20, 2018. This is the first bottle from that batch. Initial impressions? Very good, overall. An interesting smoky bacon nose. Mouth feel is a bit weak but has strong tannins and a smooth finish. I can already tell I wish I had more than 31, oops...30 of these left. ;0)


----------



## geek

George Burgin said:


> Master Vintner LE16 Cherie Merlot started January 20, 2018. This is the first bottle from that batch. Initial impressions? Very good, overall. An interesting smoky bacon nose. Mouth feel is a bit weak but has strong tannins and a smooth finish. I can already tell I wish I had more than 31, oops...30 of these left. ;0)



I also have that one ready to bottle...


----------



## crushday

geek said:


> I also have that one ready to bottle...


Geek, you show incredible patience. In my case, I bulk aged for 6 months in a carboy and then bottled. You've likely had this in bulk for 18 months. Impressive...


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Broke out one of my 2016's I received today. It definitely has the potential to rival the 2015 but right now its young and wound pretty tight still. Have had it opened for about 45 mins now and ran a glass through a vinator and still needed more air. Starting to soften nicely now at close to an hour. Good stuff for the money for sure!



I liked the 2015. Good stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

Zac Brown's 2016 'Uncaged' red blend.


----------



## ibglowin

Made for "Millenials" or Adults? Notes? Would you buy again or one and done? Thinking it has to be good because it's a "proprietary red blend"........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Made for "Millenials" or Adults? Notes? Would you buy again or one and done? Thinking it has to be good because it's a "proprietary red blend"........



That's the 2nd bottle I've purchased. An enjoyable wine. Definitely some fruit, but some tannin to back it up. Maybe not for millennials, but not for baby boomers either.  Went really well with the steak/rub I had last night.


----------



## geek

Bought this at Costco yesterday and will be trying later. Hoping it will be good.


----------



## ibglowin

I bet it is off dry!


----------



## Jal5

Zinfandel from Scotto winery in Lodi CA

Very nice 2012. Smooth. 

Happy Easter everyone!
Joe


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I bet it is off dry!



Just tasting this as we speak and was thinking if there’s some residual sugar in it...hmmm [emoji848]

It does not suck at all, good value. Great tones of berries on the nose and if it has any RS it must be below 1.00 for sure. It is dry but just a tiny bit of RS, barely noticeable.


----------



## skyfire322




----------



## skyfire322

geek said:


> Just tasting this as we speak and was thinking if there’s some residual sugar in it...hmmm [emoji848]
> 
> It does not suck at all, good value. Great tones of berries on the nose and if it has any RS it must be below 1.00 for sure. It is dry but just a tiny bit of RS, barely noticeable.[/ATTACH]



I'm actually impressed with 19 Crimes in general. I think the only one that didn't appeal too much to me was the Shiraz.


----------



## ibglowin

Website says:

A blend of Shiraz, Cabernet Sauvignon and Grenache from South Eastern Australia. The wine is aged in 100% American oak and has 12.0 g/L of residual sugar.



geek said:


> Just tasting this as we speak and was thinking if there’s some residual sugar in it...hmmm [emoji848]
> 
> It does not suck at all, good value. Great tones of berries on the nose and if it has any RS it must be below 1.00 for sure. It is dry but just a tiny bit of RS, barely noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 54348


----------



## geek

Winner....


----------



## sour_grapes

I opened a Rosso di Montepulciano (Vecchia Cantina, 2016). Last time I tried it, it was too tannic, but I hadn't really given it any time to breathe. I thought it would go well with the grass-fed chuck roast I am making tonight, so I am decanting it for ~2.5 hours before dinner. We'll see!


----------



## Jal5

Also opened a bottle of my 2018 dandelion wine for dessert. Very good! A sweet really clear white wine 14% ABV


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoyed some of Dave Phinney's 'OR' with Easter dinner.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Website says:
> 
> A blend of Shiraz, Cabernet Sauvignon and Grenache from South Eastern Australia. The wine is aged in 100% American oak and has 12.0 g/L of residual sugar.



What’s the SG equivalent?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> What’s the SG equivalent?



You didn't measure?


----------



## ibglowin

I have no idea.



geek said:


> What’s the SG equivalent?


----------



## ibglowin

Drop dead gorgeous Malbec. This is the Malbec you were looking for......
#18 on WS Top 100 wines for 2017. Picked it up at Costco for a song. Pairs really well with Prime Rib BTW.


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> What’s the SG equivalent?



12% residual sugar is 12 g/L is 12 BRIX is 1.0483 SG


----------



## Boatboy24

Will look for it. Thanks Mike.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> 12% residual sugar is 12 g/L is 12 BRIX is 1.0483 SG



Easy mistake, but I think that 12 g/L is 1.2% RS is 1.2 Brix is 1.005 SG for a sugar/water solution (although the alcohol in your wine will make the SG less).


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Easy mistake, but I think that 12 g/L is 1.2% RS is 1.2 Brix is 1.005 SG for a sugar/water solution (although the alcohol in your wine will make the SG less).



Ah, yes, slipped the decimal point, were it not for wine, I don’t think I’d even be dangerous with the Metric system.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Easy mistake, but I think that 12 g/L is 1.2% RS is 1.2 Brix is 1.005 SG for a sugar/water solution (although the alcohol in your wine will make the SG less).



I'd never imagine being that high after tasting this wine, it tasted very dry with a hint of sweetness for sure.


----------



## Ike64

Bottled in February. Finally past the bottle shock. Tastes pretty good, if I do say so my self.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wide label, so you have to deal with two pics. 90pt WS. I’m not sure I agree. Not bad though. Toasted peppercorns, plum, dark cherry, and smoke. The peppercorn is a little over the top, IMO. But it falls back a bit with a little air. For$8.99, though, I have little room to complain.


----------



## Boatboy24

Better.


----------



## geek

Rainy day, hail storm [emoji299]️ 

Coco is having fun too [emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

Grass looks good.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Grass looks good.



This is the best time of the year with all the rain, looks darn good [emoji4]


----------



## Johnd

I have a bottle of wine in the cellar for each of my kids, made the year that they were born. We drink their bottle with them on their 21st birthday, which we’ve only done once so far.

I’ve also been harboring a bottle from wifey’s birthday year, 1978 Chateau La Mission Haut Briton Graves, which she wants to drink tonite. The bottle is in beautiful condition with the fill level just at the intersection of the shoulder and neck, gonna let it stand a bit so the sediment can settle before decanting. WA 96. Hope it was worth the wait!!!!!



Wow!! Definitely worth the wait, though I was worried when seeing the condition of the bottom third of the cork. The wine as incredibly smooth and pleasing, black fruits, tar, and a little spice with minerality and a long lingering finish. Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Dang. Not sure which I am more jealous of! LOL









Johnd said:


> I’ve also been harboring a bottle from wifey’s birthday year, 1978 Chateau La Mission Haut Briton Graves, which she wants to drink tonite.


----------



## ibglowin

2012......

SQUIRREL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 2012......
> 
> SQUIRELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> View attachment 54408


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Dang. Not sure which I am more jealous of! LOL


If you were smart, you’d be jealous of both.......But then again, you’re in my boat already.........LOL


----------



## geek

Bon appetite [emoji485]


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> View attachment 54434
> 
> 
> Bon appetite [emoji485]



I just tasted a S African Cab and a Chilean Merlot blend I have from 2018. It's going to be my base for my first 5 (maybe 6) varietal Bordeaux blend.


----------



## ibglowin

Back from a week of fun in cool and dry San Antonio, TX........

Not.

Our daughter who lives there is moving into the old homestead to become a caretaker for the place. Moved my mom into assisted living back in December and she is doing really well there. Was a tough decision but it worked out better than we could have ever imagined. Mom is happy, made lots of new lady friends, not falling down every week. She is 5 mins away from my sister who can now go back to being her daughter once again and not her primary caretaker. Win/win for everybody I think.

Little celebration tonight with some 2012 Saviah Cellars Une Vallee' Bordeaux blend from WWV. No complaints at all. 

Salud!


----------



## Boatboy24

Glad to hear Mom is adjusting well to her new place.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24

An offering from Constellation brands I was not previously familiar with. Not bad. Pricey, but not bad.


----------



## stickman

Got this 2015 Apothic Dark as a gift, it is pleasant, but a little too pleasant and not that interesting. It tastes like it was heavily processed, a little oak, not much tannin, maybe some RO or ultrafiltration concentration and a touch of mega-purple. They definitely spent some time on marketing, the label, black synthetic cork etc. I'll drink it, but I'm sure there are other people that would enjoy it much more.


----------



## Boatboy24

Those Apothic wines are definitely a bit on the sweet side, but they are making a killing.


----------



## geek

Chardonnay from grapes, bone dry and a bit too strong


----------



## Johnd

stickman said:


> Got this 2015 Apothic Dark as a gift, it is pleasant, but a little too pleasant and not that interesting. It tastes like it was heavily processed, a little oak, not much tannin, maybe some RO or ultrafiltration concentration and a touch of mega-purple. They definitely spent some time on marketing, the label, black synthetic cork etc. I'll drink it, but I'm sure there are other people that would enjoy it much more.



Interesting that you can taste the Mega Purple, how can you pick it out? 
Been toying with the idea of getting some to experiment with, guess that’s one way to know what it tastes like.


----------



## stickman

@Johnd I've tasted RO tannin and color concentrate, but not the mega-purple, just speculating based on that. The tannin and color concentrates don't have sugar, but the mega-purple does.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Interesting that you can taste the Mega Purple, how can you pick it out?
> Been toying with the idea of getting some to experiment with, guess that’s one way to know what it tastes like.



Try a couple Apothic red wines. I think you'll find a similarity between them - I suspect that's the Mega Purple.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, you guys got me looking at that stuff. Crazy!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Purple



Boatboy24 said:


> Try a couple Apothic red wines. I think you'll find a similarity between them - I suspect that's the Mega Purple.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wow, you guys got me looking at that stuff. Crazy!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mega_Purple



Makes for a great 'Millennial Wine'. LOL!


----------



## ibglowin

You would think it have to be put on the label somewhere if used but perhaps not if it is categorized as "grape juice concentrate". 

I hear they use this stuff more and more these days in Napa. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Makes for a great 'Millennial Wine'. LOL!


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Try a couple Apothic red wines. I think you'll find a similarity between them - I suspect that's the Mega Purple.



After reading all the posts, it seems none of us REALLY know. I’m tempted to get some just to see, and if I do, I’ll bottle some up in some mini bottles and share, it’s not cheap..........
http://thevintnervault.com/index.php?p=view_product&product_id=4177


----------



## Boatboy24

I don't remember where I read it, but I believe a little goes a long way. Can't imagine having a gallon of the stuff.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Home made kit wine, Pinot Gris


----------



## geek

For dessert, toasted caramel


----------



## jgmann67

Had a bottle of my WE Selection Amarone EM, that’s a year and a half old, with dinner last night. It is tasting very well and is going to be killer in another year. Still have two cases of it.


----------



## Elmer




----------



## Bubba1

I met up with Fred ( mainshipfred ) at Gino Pinto's Saturday and he turned me on to this excellent bottle of barbara Thanks Fred


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24

A good beer!


----------



## geek

Nice and refreshing, bought at Costco real cheap.


----------



## Boatboy24

2014 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Red Blend.


----------



## jswordy

Mmmm...


----------



## wpt-me

B-day gift - Nashoba Valley Winery - Maiden's Blush. I enjoyed it, a nice blend of apple , pears and elderberry.

Bill


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs. IB's favorite wine. (Vinho Verde)



geek said:


> Nice and refreshing, bought at Costco real cheap.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Mrs. IB's favorite wine. (Vinho Verde)



It is very similar to a Sauvignon Blanc NZ in my opinion, my wife just brought me 2 more bottles because it is selling like crazy at Costco.

Finished what I started yesterday 




Tasty Modelo as well...


----------



## ibglowin

Has a bit of carbonation so it will stay fresh for weeks once opened. Plus low ABV so perfect Summer porch pounder. I will have to keep a look out for it at our Costco. 



geek said:


> It is very similar to a Sauvignon Blanc NZ in my opinion, my wife just brought me 2 more bottles because it is selling like crazy at Costco.
> 
> Finished what I started yesterday


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

We were invited over by our new/future neighbors for some wine and snacks last night. Neighbor Jim is much more knowledgeable and connected to the local wine scene and very much more dedicated to buying, trying, supporting and sharing Arizona wines than I expected. Lori played designated driver but we still managed to polish off the better part of 4 different bottles. Started with 2015 Javalina Leap Syrah, very dry not too much fruit flavor or tannin but pretty decent. There was a Rose from Page Springs winery I didn't try. My favorite by far was 2012 Rio Claro blend, very unique flavor, great balance and really just plain enjoyable. And finally a Sweet Riesling from Alcantara. There are many more wineries here than I realized and it should be a lot of fun to explore and learn. Jim even sent us packing with a gift of a bottle of the Rio Claro.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like you picked the right neighbor! Have you guys broken ground yet?


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin , Just got final revised plans, applying for grading and septic permits but having the hardest time finding someone to build my foundation. So "soon" is the answer I guess.
Mike


----------



## skyfire322

This stuff is dangerous.


----------



## ibglowin

Welcome to the land of......... mañana ! LOL



Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin , Just got final revised plans, applying for grading and septic permits but having the hardest time finding someone to build my foundation. So "soon" is the answer I guess.
> Mike


----------



## Chuck E

ibglowin said:


> Welcome to the land of......... mañana ! LOL



My sister has been building a home near Camelback for 2 years. Every time they go down there to see the progress, it's always "6 more weeks."


----------



## geek




----------



## skyfire322

My favorite Pinot with my Stromboli and some Tawny Port for a night cap.


----------



## jgmann67

My Eclipse Barolo that I did as an EM two years ago, almost to the day... it’s really turned a corner. Smokey and delicious with a nice T-bone steak for dinner.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## Boatboy24

70 and low humidity today. That spells grilling. Awesome wine for burger night. 90pt WS and under ten bucks.


----------



## ibglowin

Going back for more?



Boatboy24 said:


> 70 and low humidity today. That spells grilling. Awesome wine for burger night. 90pt WS and under ten bucks.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Going back for more?



They've been carrying this for a year now. I really should stock up before it's all gone. I'm shocked that it isn't.


----------



## ibglowin

Have never seen it in these parts. Will keep my eye out still.


----------



## Ike64

A 2011 Barolo for my son's 16th birthday. He can't drink it, but it doesn't mean that I can't.


----------



## ibglowin

Starting the holiday weekend tonight! 2012 CC Reserve Cab Sauv. No complaints. Paired wonderfully with leftover smoked meats!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Starting the holiday weekend tonight! 2012 CC Reserve Cab Sauv. No complaints. Paired wonderfully with leftover smoked meats!
> 
> View attachment 54751



I started last night as well with a CC reserve Malbec from 2015.


----------



## Boatboy24

2016 Earthquake Zin.


----------



## cmason1957

2009 Vidal Blanc. Probably past its prime, but certainly not horrible.


----------



## ibglowin

Found this this afternoon. 2014 CC Reserve Malbec. Smooth as silk after about 30 mins. 






Boatboy24 said:


> I started last night as well with a CC reserve Malbec from 2015.


----------



## Chuck E

Boatboy24 said:


> 2016 Earthquake Zin.



Oooh, I loved that one!


----------



## geek

Just a couple glasses of sangria at my night stop in NJ and heading to bed soon.

Tomorrow heading to PA for my son’s soccer tournament.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chuck E said:


> Oooh, I loved that one!



I enjoyed it as well. Neighbor gave it to me for my b-day.


----------



## geek

Happy belated birthday Jim [emoji4]


----------



## Kraffty

We tried this Meiomi Pinot Noir a while back and have been buying bottles regularly since then. Sells everywhere for between 17 and 22/bottle and reviews seem pretty split between "mass produced for the masses so we hate it" and "mass produced but dang, it's still really good". If you like fruity Pinot you might give this one a shot. The Coppola Cab's not bad either.

Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

I like the Meiomi, but to me, there's a tinge of sweetness that sometimes turns me off. Other times, it's perfect. I've been a fan of Coppola wines for quite some time. Not the best QPR, but they are good. We honeymooned at two of his resorts in Belize - nothing but Coppola wines, IIRC. But I had no complaints about that.


----------



## Johnd

We’re polishing off a 2015 Hall Mt. Veeder Cab, it’s our “didn’t go to the beach” wine, quite spectacular. Mrs. is working on dinner, meatballs and spaghetti with garlic bread, I’ve got a 2016 Del Dotto Sangiovese that’s up for the task. This is my absolutely favorite domestic Sangiovese, and I’m pretty stoked...........


----------



## ibglowin

Sausage: Done
BB Ribs: Done
Pork Butt: Resting

Haven't had one of these since I escaped Tejas back in 1986. Was in TW on Friday and a wave of nostalgia hit me and I thought what the heck. Wonder if it still taste as bad as it did back then.

Why yes, yes it does...... LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

Should've gone w/ a Shiner Bock.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, can buy that right here in town. The Shiner Summer Sampler (12 Pack) is actually pretty good.



Boatboy24 said:


> Should've gone w/ a Shiner Bock.


----------



## geek




----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> View attachment 54813


I just picked up a few bottles of that on Sat. Wife let me go to Costco all by myself, with a list with four items on it. I walked out with 19 items and none of the ones on the list. She probably won't ever let me go alone again.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> I just picked up a few bottles of that on Sat. Wife let me go to Costco all by myself, with a list with four items on it. I walked out with 19 items and none of the ones on the list. She probably won't ever let me go alone again.



LOL [emoji38]


----------



## Johnd

Tonight, we’re working on a 2014 Outpost Cab. Parker says “the 2014 Cabernet Sauvignon (100% Cabernet Sauvignon aged 20 months in 80% new French oak) shows not a trace of oak and has wonderfully sweet blueberry and blackberry fruit in the nose, along with some licorice, incense, and charcoal embers. The color is opaque to the rim, and the wine full-bodied, with the blue fruits dominating on the palate. It has a finish of a good 40-45 seconds. Tannins are moderate, but very sweet and well-integrated. It should drink well for 20 years or more.”
Much more eloquent than me, I find to be really big, a tad astringent, but agree with the beautiful finish. A winner for sure.


----------



## geek

Carneros Pinot Noir left over.


----------



## jswordy

Sent off a Millennial IT coworker to a job making double what he made at the university, so earlier tonight it was about the beer: Innis & Gunn Kindred Spirits and Kentucky Bourbon Barrel. I could not wait to get home and try this out of my cellar, though. Oh yes, very, very good. Nice bouquet, smooth but has enough edge to be a serious contender. Ahhhh, one down and five to go! Life is sometimes too good to me...


----------



## ibglowin

Enquiring minds want to know what the flowering bush is in the background? Azalea, Rhododendron ......

Jealous!



geek said:


> Carneros Pinot Noir left over.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Enquiring minds want to know what the flowering bush is in the background? Azalea, Rhododendron ......
> 
> Jealous!



I think they're Purple Passion Rhododendron.
They bloom in late spring and are very nice.


----------



## geek

Costco bought for $5.99


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> Costco bought for $5.99
> 
> View attachment 54860



90 points for $6. I have bought several similar wines from Costco, at that price, it almost isn't worth me making wine. They haven't all been great, but enough have been good enough that I'll keep taking a chance on them.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> 90 points for $6. I have bought several similar wines from Costco, at that price, it almost isn't worth me making wine. They haven't all been great, but enough have been good enough that I'll keep taking a chance on them.



Costco has wines so cheap that I say the same, maybe I won't make any more wine.


----------



## CDrew

Costco is a great place to buy wine. They get interesting wines in all the time, some good and some not so good. The "Costco WIne Blog" is helpful reading. You have to ignore the "91 points" printed on the label, and go by what you like. But they have had some real winners in the <$10 range, particularly from Spain. We actually should start a thread on great wines from Costco.

My recent favorites:
-Mas Donis from Spain. GREAT wine for $7.99. I bought a case, and it's already gone. If your Costco still has it, IMHO it's really, really good. I should have bought more.
-Kirkland Champagne from France. Obviously made by a big name but Kirkland Label. Excellent. (Not inexpensive but great Champagne in my opinion)
-Nirea from Spain. $7.99 Monstrell (Mourvedre blend) excellent, will benefit from another year or two of age but great now.
-Guru also from Spain. Monstrell blend with Cabernet. Pricey initially, recently about $11. Another winner from Spain.

I like the challenge of finding great wine at a reasonable price. It's easy to find great wine at a premium price, so what fun is that?

I did not like the highly touted Kirkland Rioja Reserve they had recently at 90 points but that's just me.

Anyway, I like wine shopping at Costco, and I read they have become the biggest seller of wine in the USA.


----------



## CDrew

geek said:


> Costco bought for $5.99
> 
> View attachment 54860



[/QUOTE]


So I was at Costco today and found that exact $5.99 wine. I'm trying it tonight and the "Red Blend from Portugal" is very good. Not saying it's great but for $5.99 it's better than most and a great daily drinking wine. For the price, it's killer. I had it with homemade spaghetti sauce and Italian sausage and the pairing was great. 

I got a new wine at Costco from Spain today ("Tarima Hill"), and it's another Monstrell blend, for $11.99. I'll post up when I try it in a few days, but I have great expectations. It's on the high end of Spanish wines recently, but I'm still looking forward to it. It's another "Old Vines" wine which in Spain actually means something. It's dry farmed, hand harvested and head trained. Old school stuff that I think actually means something.

On a sad note, they seemed to be out of the Kirkland Champagne Brute from France, I really enjoyed that one. Hopefully next year it comes back.


----------



## Boatboy24

CDrew said:


> So I was at Costco today and found that exact $5.99 wine. I'm trying it tonight and the "Red Blend from Portugal" is very good. Not saying it's great but for $5.99 it's better than most and a great daily drinking wine. For the price, it's killer. I had it with homemade spaghetti sauce and Italian sausage and the pairing was great.
> 
> I got a new wine at Costco from Spain today ("Tarima Hill"), and it's another Monstrell blend, for $11.99. I'll post up when I try it in a few days, but I have great expectations. It's on the high end of Spanish wines recently, but I'm still looking forward to it. It's another "Old Vines" wine which in Spain actually means something. It's dry farmed, hand harvested and head trained. Old school stuff that I think actually means something.
> 
> On a sad note, they seemed to be out of the Kirkland Champagne Brute from France, I really enjoyed that one. Hopefully next year it comes back.



I get the Tarima Hill at my local Wegmans for a buck more. It's is a really good value. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ibglowin

Went to a Summer BBQ last night and the host pulled out a couple bottles of this they picked up from Costco as well. Went well with grilled beef Fajita's and the usual accoutrements. Not overly interesting or memorable but certainly quaffable.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> ....it almost isn't worth me making wine.



I beard that! Time constraints have kept me from making even a fiver of wine for TWO YEARS now, let alone my normal 15-20 gallon batches. It's just too easy for me to point, click, and wait for the truck. I've been so busy I haven't even been able to do any beer, which is easier cuz all the work is upfront. Oh woe is me! Just thinking about it makes me want to ... well ... drink!


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> I beard that! Time constraints have kept me from making even a fiver of wine for TWO YEARS now, let alone my normal 15-20 gallon batches. It's just too easy for me to point, click, and wait for the truck. I've been so busy I haven't even been able to do any beer, which is easier cuz all the work is upfront. Oh woe is me! Just thinking about it makes me want to ... well ... drink!



Well, it must be 5 oclock somewhere, so I'll drink to that, whether I made it or someone else did.


----------



## mainshipfred

I've only made 2 or maybe 3 batches I would consider well about average, have a steady supply of local Virginia wines and my grape wines are still aging. With a few exceptions I just don't have much luck with commercial wines taking to my liking. Perhaps it's cellar palate or I just don't know what to buy. Still having a rough time with whites although they are no quite as offensive as before.


----------



## Boatboy24

Popped a bottle of the 2017 guava wine experiment. Outstanding.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Popped a bottle of the 2017 guava wine experiment. Outstanding.



I can even taste it from here....[emoji4]


----------



## Merrywine

Transferred a mead to secondary, well all but this sample.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## wrongway

Today I drank a sample of my Mulberry Apple Cider.


----------



## ibglowin

After a long hard day working in the yard. This seemed a fitting wine with tonights dinner.......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> After a long hard day working in the yard. This seemed a fitting wine with tonights dinner.......
> 
> View attachment 54971



I've been tempted to grab some of that for some time now, but the cost is turning me off.


----------



## ibglowin

Its the only Oregon PN I am on a list for. Average WS score is 93pts. It is multi dimensional in taste profile instead of a lot of one dimensional Oregon PN's. It has a finish that goes on an on. Chris Figgin's is the winemaker and if the wine doesn't meet or exceed his expectations he has no qualms not delivering a wine for that year (such as 2011, 2013). We actually got to taste the 2011 in a private tasting at the Doubleback winery in WW (Chris was the winemaker back then) and I was blown away by it. I guess he sold it off as bulk juice or something. It's a once a year single commitment with a 3 bottle minimum. If you like Oregon PN this is a very good one.



Boatboy24 said:


> I've been tempted to grab some of that for some time now, but the cost is turning me off.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks Mike. Went back to look at it again, and they want $45 to ship me 3 bottles. Not gonna happen.


----------



## ibglowin

I paid $23.



Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks Mike. Went back to look at it again, and they want $45 to ship me 3 bottles. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I paid $23.



Only half as far.


----------



## ibglowin

Happy National Rosé Day!


----------



## Johnd

Been on a bit of a “my wine” kick lately, had some folks over and drank a few bottles that were in the “try me” category. Started off on the lighter side with some Zinfandel, followed by Tempranillo, and finally a couple bottles of Petite Sirah. The Zinfandel is a full three years (frozen must started in early 16, the PS and Tempranillo will be 3 in fall. They were all very good, the PS was my fave.

The Zin is officially “in the rotation”, Temp maybe later this year, PS needs more time. A couple of the ladies were quite “slurry” at the end of the evening......


----------



## Boatboy24

I tried a bottle of my 2016 Lanza PS a couple weeks ago. Enjoyable, but mine is not quite ready for prime time either.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> I tried a bottle of my 2016 Lanza PS a couple weeks ago. Enjoyable, but mine is not quite ready for prime time either.



IIRC, these were pretty small, thick-skinned grapes, not surprised at all that they’re taking their time settling down. Maybe early next year...


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Happy National Rosé Day!



Big X on iPhone app


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> IIRC, these were pretty small, thick-skinned grapes, not surprised at all that they’re taking their time settling down. Maybe early next year...



I did one in 2015 as well. Much better.


----------



## Boatboy24

I had a salmon spinach salad last night and washed it down with a Martin Berdugo Rose from Ribera del Duero. This was made from 100% Tempranillo; and when I saw it on the menu, I had to try it, as I'd never seen a Temp Rose before. Not your typical Rose, it was very fruity, without really feeling sweet. Not crisp or dry on the finish like many, this was smooth with a very nice, round mouthfeel. A very different experience and it worked really well with the salmon.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Been on a bit of a “my wine” kick lately, had some folks over and drank a few bottles that were in the “try me” category. Started off on the lighter side with some Zinfandel, followed by Tempranillo, and finally a couple bottles of Petite Sirah. The Zinfandel is a full three years (frozen must started in early 16, the PS and Tempranillo will be 3 in fall. They were all very good, the PS was my fave.
> 
> The Zin is officially “in the rotation”, Temp maybe later this year, PS needs more time. A couple of the ladies were quite “slurry” at the end of the evening......
> View attachment 54988



I assume that is the name of your winery. What's the significance of Johmel?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I had a salmon spinach salad last night and washed it down with a Martin Berdugo Rose from Ribera del Duero. This was made from 100% Tempranillo; and when I saw it on the menu, I had to try it, as I'd never seen a Temp Rose before. Not your typical Rose, it was very fruity, without really feeling sweet. Not crisp or dry on the finish like many, this was smooth with a very nice mouthfeel. A very different experience and it worked really well with the salmon.



Last night at Cooper's Hawk we did a tasting before dinner, one of which was a GSM Rose which I never seen before. Everyone's dinner was excellent but I didn't care for their wines. They don't share their vintage and to me they were all very young.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Last night at Cooper's Hawk we did a tasting before dinner, one of which was a GSM Rose which I never seen before. Everyone's dinner was excellent but I didn't care for their wines. They don't share their vintage and to me they were all very young.



Was that the sparkling rose?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Was that the sparkling rose?



It wasn't


----------



## geek

I have a few of this one still hidden in the basement, wow is it good or what!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I have a few of this one still hidden in the basement, wow is it good or what!!
> 
> View attachment 55004



Were you having that with fried plantain? I'll bet they went well together.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Were you having that with fried plantain? I'll bet they went well together.



Delicious


----------



## geek

And continued with this one


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> I assume that is the name of your winery. What's the significance of Johmel?



Joh from John, mel from Melanie.


----------



## Trevor7

Went to a Cabernet blind-tasting not too long ago - Six wines priced from $16 - $60. The winner was the cheapest of the bunch, produced by the students at College Cellars. This is a two-year teaching winery for Enology and Viticulture. Good stuff and paired nicely with last night's steak!


----------



## geek

From Costco, buying one to give it a whirl later, anyone tried this one?


----------



## ibglowin

Seems pretty decent for the price.

https://costcowineblog.com/2015-kirkland-signature-chianti-classico-riserva/


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Seems pretty decent for the price.
> 
> https://costcowineblog.com/2015-kirkland-signature-chianti-classico-riserva/



I follow that blog too and saw that post about it, coincidentally my wife sent me the pics I posted and I asked her to bring me a bottle. The review seems like a good buy, we'll see.


----------



## geek

Does not suck


----------



## wpt-me

An apple wine ,about 2 years old , very nice.


----------



## Ike64

Goin' Top shelf tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Found some WE Vermentino stashed away last week (a broken pipe in the basement helps to uncover all sorts of goodies) and cracked some tonight. Great wine.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Found some WE Vermentino stashed away last week (a broken pipe in the basement helps to uncover all sorts of goodies) and cracked some tonight. Great wine.



Jim,

I never liked this wine and I made 2 kits..!!
I'd need to go back and open a bottle to see how it developed....I've been giving that wine away when needed to give a present to someone....lol


----------



## geek

Very young but tasted it and it’s going to be a real good summer wine. The wife liked it very much.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Jim,
> 
> I never liked this wine and I made 2 kits..!!
> I'd need to go back and open a bottle to see how it developed....I've been giving that wine away when needed to give a present to someone....lol



It's a very dry wine. Which I enjoy. But if bone dry isn't something you like, it probably isn't your thing.


----------



## Jal5

A Chilean Sangiovese from early 2018. Coming along really nice. Great with our Fathers Day steaks tonite!


----------



## jgmann67

Last weekend was a big family weekend... my daughter’s last dance recital before she goes off to college and Fathers Day (I butchered a tenderloin into filets... wrapped with bacon and grilled - awesome). We opened a French Rose, French Merlot, Amarone and Luna Bianca Chard. A good time was had by all.


----------



## tjgaul

This is a delayed post and a shout out to ajmassa5983. Last year at the M.A.N.E. meet up at Split Rock he gave me a bottle of his Bravado which I believe was a Super Tuscon kit. We sipped this a couple weeks back next to a Rossa Ardente kit I made. Similar flavor profiles, but A.J.'s was bolder, dryer, and had more body. 

Very nice bottle. I hope the Super Tuscan kit I have aging comes out this well. A.J. - I owe you one!


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Last weekend was a big family weekend... my daughter’s last dance recital before she goes off to college and Fathers Day (I butchered a tenderloin into filets... wrapped with bacon and grilled - awesome). We opened a French Rose, French Merlot, Amarone and Luna Bianca Chard. A good time was had by all.


So I see what you drank, what did everyone else have? 

We must have been thinking alike. I cut up a 1/2 tenderloin into steaks, it was wonderful. The best part is my oldest daughter was at camp and I had a filet sandwich for lunch the next day!


----------



## Boatboy24

Where is @Ajmassa5983 ? I haven't seen much from him lately.


----------



## ceeaton

Lanza zin from an all grape batch started 09-2016. It has really changed since I tasted it last. Oak from xoakers has died back nicely, not the predominate flavor anymore. Nice spicy, juicy flavor, oak up front, cherries and some plum in the mid palette, dry tannic finish. Still needs some time, but I'm happier than the last taste test. We'll see what @heatherd thinks if she ever gets back from dinner. Pretty soon it will be lights out for my wife and I, I'm tired.


----------



## crushday

2017 WE Lodi Cab started 1/1/18, bottled 7/7/2018. First taste: It's a little young tasting and jammy with little or no nose at this point. My initial thought was "bubble gum" as this was before I stopped adding sorbate. Mrs. Burgin said it tasted a bit tannic. She likes a smooth wine but I don't mind tannic. 45 minutes after decanting I get cranberry, spice and dark chocolate. Wine has beautiful legs.

I think I will make this again. However, with how long it takes to come around, it could be a few years before I get the courage to spend another $150 on this kit. And, by then I'll likely be out of bottles and waiting again...lol.


----------



## cmason1957

Tonight started with a Vignoles wine from a local winery Blumenhof official name Utopia. Nice pineapple and lemon notes. Not much in the nose, but mouth filling for a white. Second bottle was a 2017 St. Vincent Rose,made in my basement. Noise doesn't provide much, maybe a hint of high alcohol, but it isn't, only about 12% abv. The taste is of strawberry and light lemon notes, with a hint of apples on the finish.


----------



## Boatboy24

Picked up a Dreaming Tree Rose tonight. I'm a big Dave Matthews fan (musically) and enjoy these wines, but find them to be pretty 'regular'. This Rose was very nice. I'll probably buy more. Not astounding, but very much worth the price of admission.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Picked up a Dreaming Tree Rose tonight. I'm a big Dave Matthews fan (musically) and enjoy these wines, but find them to be pretty 'regular'. This Rose was very nice. I'll probably buy more. Not astounding, but very much worth the price of admission.


I saw a review from a sommelier about all the DMB wines. This person couldn't stand Crush, like the Rose and Pinot Noir, gave the rest a passing grade as I recall. I'm okay with all of them.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I saw a review from a sommelier about all the DMB wines. This person couldn't stand Crush, like the Rose and Pinot Noir, gave the rest a passing grade as I recall. I'm okay with all of them.



I agree. I'm not crazy about Crush (the wine, not the song). But most of the Dreaming Tree wines are perfectly acceptable. Somewhat forgettable, but I think they are worth the price of admission.

I need to get to Blenheim (Dave's winery in Charlottesville). I've heard pretty good things.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> I agree. I'm not crazy about Crush (the wine, not the song). But most of the Dreaming Tree wines are perfectly acceptable. Somewhat forgettable, but I think they are worth the price of admission.
> 
> I need to get to Blenheim (Dave's winery in Charlottesville). I've heard pretty good things.




Here is the link to the article. I couldn't find it last night from my tablet, but computer found it right off. 
https://www.thrillist.com/drink/nation/dave-matthews-dreaming-tree-wine-review

favorite quote, but then I love when people hold back how they really feel about things: 
"""I hate this. This is an abomination. This should not exist," Woodward winced.""


----------



## Kraffty

Dreaming Tree emailed an offer, basically 10% off or 12.75 per bottle, ordered all 6 types only to find out they can't ship the Reds to Arizona. But I can buy the reds in WalMart??? Whats up with that??


----------



## cmason1957

Kraffty said:


> Dreaming Tree emailed an offer, basically 10% off or 12.75 per bottle, ordered all 6 types only to find out they can't ship the Reds to Arizona. But I can buy the reds in WalMart??? Whats up with that??



Damn Revenoors. That's what that is.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Dreaming Tree emailed an offer, basically 10% off or 12.75 per bottle, ordered all 6 types only to find out they can't ship the Reds to Arizona. But I can buy the reds in WalMart??? Whats up with that??



I can get it cheaper at local stores than I can directly from them, even when they offer discounts. I don't get it.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Here is the link to the article. I couldn't find it last night from my tablet, but computer found it right off.
> https://www.thrillist.com/drink/nation/dave-matthews-dreaming-tree-wine-review
> 
> favorite quote, but then I love when people hold back how they really feel about things:
> """I hate this. This is an abomination. This should not exist," Woodward winced.""



HA! That's pretty funny.


----------



## Johnd

Started early today with a little light French fare. OK, maybe not so light. Got a hot tip on this and ordered a case of futures for under 20 buck per bottle. My first bottle, it’s really nice, WA 92+ .


----------



## ibglowin

Nice summer porch pounder for sure.......

Pretty good price. You sure it wasn't under $30 a bottle by the case?


----------



## geek




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Nice summer porch under for sure.......
> 
> Pretty good price. You sure it wasn't under $30 a bottle by the case?



Quite certain, paid $19.83 for futures for a case, a good year before I got the wine. My buddy owns a big wine store and goes to France yearly to taste and buy, got in on the deal with him.


----------



## ibglowin

Heck of a deal!


----------



## ibglowin

Hard to say if the winery just doesn't have the proper paperwork in order to ship to AZ or if its a larger issue of AZ not being a wine friendly state that allows and supports direct shipments to consumers. It's for sure one of those scenarios though.



Kraffty said:


> Dreaming Tree emailed an offer, basically 10% off or 12.75 per bottle, ordered all 6 types only to find out they can't ship the Reds to Arizona. But I can buy the reds in WalMart??? Whats up with that??


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Heck of a deal!



Yup, that was the year I really boosted my collection of Bordeaux wines. Hope he gives me another "heads up" on his preorder list this year.....................


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Hard to say if the winery just doesn't have the proper paperwork in order to ship to AZ or if its a larger issue of AZ not being a wine friendly state that allows and supports direct shipments to consumers. It's for sure one of those scenarios though.



The issues are getting deeper, and every state has different rules / regulations. One of the wineries that I buy from said they have started using a new software package that is populated with all of the updated state rules and regulations, and is updated as they change. It has changed their compliance picture drastically, some for the good, some for the bad.

For instance, in Louisiana, if you have a distributor of your wine in the state, you can't sell to any members of the retail public, period (how long do you think it took the lobbyists for the alcohol industry to bribe their way into that piece of legislation?). If you don't sell your wine in the state through a distributor, only winery to consumer direct, you can't sell any more than 12 cases per year to any particular address, and for some reason, the rule also reads that the bottles can't be over 750 ml. Since the new software, wineries I've bought large format from before, can't sell it to me now. It's a real pain in the ass, and you can rest assured, that the alcohol distributors in your state are behind the mess, wanting to control 100% of the alcohol flow in and out of the states. I get it, distributors perform a service, mostly for big business and alcohol retailers. Flip side is that we, the consumers, don't always need middle men, and the market is trying to respond. I hope to see it adjust in the near future.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't order a whole lot from K&L in CA, mostly French futures or "pre-arrivals" as they call them but it sure is nice as they have one of the best inventories of really all wines and they are close so shipping is cheap plus they have a location about 5 miles away from our kids in Burbank so I can pick up and save shipping (have to pay sales tax though) and bring back on plane or car. I know they don't ship to LA and a host of other states so yea, individual State laws must be a mess for a small business to try and navigate through.........


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I don't order a whole lot from K&L in CA, mostly French futures or "pre-arrivals" as they call them but it sure is nice as they have one of the best inventories of really all wines and they are close so shipping is cheap plus they have a location about 5 miles away from our kids in Burbank so I can pick up and save shipping (have to pay sales tax though) and bring back on plane or car. I know they don't ship to LA and a host of other states so yea, individual State laws must be a mess for a small business to try and navigate through.........



Funny you mention K&L, though I think we've talked about them before, but those cats have pretty good prices on lots of stuff. When I look wines up in WA, their search service always shows the stores that offer the wines as well as the price, and K&L is at the top of the heap very often. 
Years back, I put together an order on their site, some current wines as well as futures, and was heartbroken when the last screen came up saying they couldn't deliver here. That's pretty much when I started digging into the laws behind the mess. Technically speaking, with a package of fees and licenses, they could ship here, but it's not easy, some choose not to mess with it. Still hoping one day to be able to buy from them............


----------



## ibglowin

Don't tell anyone but I have been secretly collecting CdP from them for a couple years now........


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Don't tell anyone but I have been secretly collecting CdP from them for a couple years now........



CdP???


----------



## ibglowin

CdP = Châteauneuf-du-Pape

https://www.klwines.com/p/i?i=13306...eName=klwines-prod-productsearch&searchRank=4


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> CdP = Châteauneuf-du-Pape
> 
> https://www.klwines.com/p/i?i=13306...eName=klwines-prod-productsearch&searchRank=4



Ahhhh, a nice one indeed !!!! When do we meet for the initial tastings?


----------



## ibglowin

In about 10 years I guess. LOL You bring the Bordeaux blends. Grand Cru of Course!

Mrs IB bought me an 06' Clos du Caillou CdP for a BD present back in 2008. Finally drank it about two years ago. Definitely a life changing out of body experience........


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> In about 10 years I guess. LOL You bring the Bordeaux blends. Grand Cru of Course!
> 
> Mrs IB bought me an 06' Clos du Caillou CdP for a BD present back in 2008. Finally drank it about two years ago. Definitely a life changing out of body experience........



I'll bring a 2010 Pontet-Canet, and a 375 of 2001 D'yquem for after dinner, should be sufficient for our purposes.........


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds good to me! Just got to work on the menu but I think we have some time.......


----------



## geek

Hey....where’s the meetup again?? Lol


----------



## ibglowin

With all that food you been posting up your place!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## wpt-me

A glass of Raspberry tea wine. Not bad for an experiment. Can taste the Raspberry flavor.

Bill


----------



## jswordy

My friend just got back from Jamaica, where he was teaching small ruminant classes in the countryside to farmers, as part of a farmer to farmer exchange. He also had time to extensively "research" various rums! Brought me a bottle of this 8-year-old Guyana product. Very smooth! My liver may be in trouble.


----------



## ibglowin

Arrg!









jswordy said:


> My liver may be in trouble.


----------



## crushday

In my glass tonight is two Nebbiolo kits. One was started in January 2018 (Winexpert Eclipse) and the other in February 2018 (Original All-Juice bucket). Both are excellent and taste amazing. Mrs. Burgin likes the WE better and I like the OAJ better. The color of both is surprisingly light, like a Pinot. I wasn’t expecting that.

Both have a similar nose and I can tell they need to age a bit more. Both were aged in a carboy for six months and bottled July 2018 (WE) and August 2018 (OAJ).

The WE has a little less acid to the initial taste which is why my wife likes it best and why I like the the OAJ better for it has a bigger attack on my palate.

As far as taste, both have similar notes of cherry, raspberries, rose, anise, and the development of leather and maybe clay.

All in all, both going to continue to be great in the future.


----------



## sour_grapes

George Burgin said:


> The color of both is surprisingly light, like a Pinot. I wasn’t expecting that.



Yes, PN and Nebbiolo are often compared. I am not an expert, but most people say that the intensity of their colors are similar, but Nebbiolo tends to have more "umphh," tannins, etc. Here is Jancis Robinson: https://www.jancisrobinson.com/learn/grape-varieties/red/nebbiolo


----------



## crushday

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, PN and Nebbiolo are often compared. I am not an expert, but most people say that the intensity of their colors are similar, but Nebbiolo tends to have more "umphh," tannins, etc. Here is Jancis Robinson: https://www.jancisrobinson.com/learn/grape-varieties/red/nebbiolo


Paul, loved the article and loved that you share it. Very informative.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## crushday

Cabernet Franc (WE Ltd. 2016) with RC-212, barrel aged. Dang, it's great. Paired with marinated skirt steak fajitas.


----------



## Boatboy24

My last bottle of CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah. Two weeks shy of it's 5th birthday, I grabbed this kit based on very good reviews and the fact that it was about to be discontinued. At 5 years of age, I'm finally enjoying it. In fact, it's really, really good.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

A glass of my first DB of the season (late start this year)


----------



## Boatboy24

2016 Boom Boom Syrah. A little fruit forward - almost a sense of sweetness, but kinda what I was in the mood for.


----------



## monty

My wife accidentally opened one of my last two bottles of the first wine I made a 2012 Cabernet Sauvignon from a kit. She use a few oz to cook with, and I was not happy.

BUT we finished the rest of the bottle and it was excellent! I will probably drink the last bottle within the next few weeks.


----------



## Boatboy24

monty said:


> My wife accidentally opened one of my last two bottles of the first wine I made a 2012 Cabernet Sauvignon from a kit. She use a few oz to cook with, and I was not happy.
> 
> BUT we finished the rest of the bottle and it was excellent! I will probably drink the last bottle within the next few weeks.



I have one bottle left from the first (cheap kit) wine I made in 2012 and I'm afraid to open it!


----------



## monty

Boatboy24 said:


> I have one bottle left from the first (cheap kit) wine I made in 2012 and I'm afraid to open it!


I can tell you I enjoyed drinking it so much that I'm motivated to drink the last one too!


----------



## mainshipfred

Although I have no wine as old as yours I have a few of my first wines that I'm down to only a few bottles. Although they don't suck I'll have no problem drinking them or giving them away. The newer stuff is just way better.


----------



## wpt-me

I'm going to try a bottle of raspberry tea wine, a nice cold glass!!

Bill


----------



## geek

Raspberry chocolate dessert port style, my friend loved it and me too [emoji4]


----------



## Kraffty

Probably not in my glass until we have friends in town in september but Lori came home with two magnums of Duckhorn Merlot. They were in the discount bin at our Fry's food.


----------



## Steve Wargo

Peach Juice wine/cooler 13% ABV. has Lemon ingredient for tartness. This 1-Gal batch fermented in 4 days. Drinkable in a total of 14 days. The aroma of canned peaches. Used All Natural "Simply Peach" Juice Drink. it's not from concentrate, Non-GMO. It fermented in the house during a hot weather stretch 80-90+ degrees. Lalvin 71-B. plus, added sugar, nutrients, little extra water to the fermenter. It Took off like a rocket. I had no Air conditioning during the time, 80+ in the house. Just put a coffee filter secured with a rubber band over the 1-gallon fermenter opening for 4 days. Day 4 read 0.990. on hydrometer. Took a taste on day 4. it tasted like some kind of fuel, not very promising. So, on day 4 put an airlock on it, and waited. The temps stayed hot. Took a Hydro reading day 14, still 0.990 I racked it to a clean/sanitized 1-gallon container. Took a taste test. Totally different wine. Fricken good. No yeasty smell, good clarity, the light smell and taste of peaches. Just a little on the sour side, maybe from the lemon, that the manufacturer added. Added a few Ice cubes, little sugar to the glass of wine/High ABV cooler. It's Day 15 it's a great summer drink. Never had something ready from start to finish so quickly. Caught a sale, $1.00 for a 52 oz bottle. Simply Peach at Kroger. Yea I bought 10 bottles of the stuff. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve Wargo said:


> Peach Juice wine/cooler 13% ABV. has Lemon ingredient for tartness. This 1-Gal batch fermented in 4 days. Drinkable in a total of 14 days. The aroma of canned peaches. Used All Natural "Simply Peach" Juice Drink. it's not from concentrate, Non-GMO. It fermented in the house during a hot weather stretch 80-90+ degrees. Lalvin 71-B. plus, added sugar, nutrients, little extra water to the fermenter. It Took off like a rocket. I had no Air conditioning during the time, 80+ in the house. Just put a coffee filter secured with a rubber band over the 1-gallon fermenter opening for 4 days. Day 4 read 0.990. on hydrometer. Took a taste on day 4. it tasted like some kind of fuel, not very promising. So, on day 4 put an airlock on it, and waited. The temps stayed hot. Took a Hydro reading day 14, still 0.990 I racked it to a clean/sanitized 1-gallon container. Took a taste test. Totally different wine. Fricken good. No yeasty smell, good clarity, the light smell and taste of peaches. Just a little on the sour side, maybe from the lemon, that the manufacturer added. Added a few Ice cubes, little sugar to the glass of wine/High ABV cooler. It's Day 15 it's a great summer drink. Never had something ready from start to finish so quickly. Caught a sale, $1.00 for a 52 oz bottle. Simply Peach at Kroger. Yea I bought 10 bottles of the stuff. I'm glad I did.



I did a similar experiment with 32oz cartons of guava nectar that I found for $1 each a couple years back. I was able to make a really nice, tropical, slightly off-dry wine with it.


----------



## Steve Wargo

Boatboy24 said:


> I did a similar experiment with 32oz cartons of guava nectar that I found for $1 each a couple of years back. I was able to make a really nice, tropical, slightly off-dry wine with it.


That's fantastic. Sometimes we just gotta go for it. You never know what those little yeasties will create. So did it retain the guava taste?


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve Wargo said:


> That's fantastic. Sometimes we just gotta go for it. You never know what those little yeasties will create. So did it retain the guava taste?



Very much so. It's a very interesting (and enjoyable) wine. Can't complain when you've only got about 20 bucks into a 3 gallon batch.


----------



## memnosine

Just open my last bottle of the 78 PWC Ruby Port; an international blend of California Red grape, Honduran Banana, Cololrado Honey, and


----------



## ibglowin

2009 Long Shadows "Pirouette" Bordeaux blend. Stunning is the best word I can find at the moment......


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

Oh. My. God. This stuff is good! Four bottles left. Sigh...


----------



## sour_grapes

memnosine said:


> an international blend of California Red grape, Honduran Banana, Cololrado Honey, and



and.... what? Did Mnemosyne forget the last ingredient?


----------



## memnosine

(Sorry, a carriage return sends an unfinished message, does not make a paragraph.) Just opened my last bottle of the 78 PWC Ruby Port (my 43rd effort); an international blend of California Red grape, Honduran Banana, Colorado Honey, and Oregon plums, fermented to 14% and 1.030 SG before adding brandy to 20%. Nicely drinkable, sweet as all get out. Used an ounce in a glaze for some pork chops, and we’re sipping the rest. No gluging at that sugar level. Younger son and wife here; my SWMBO and he are acting chefs, mostly following a two page recipe with ingredients for which we had to make special expeditions. Now I'll hit the CR and post this correctly, GWWP.


----------



## buzi

@monty my wife always seems to find that bottle I was saving to the point where she wouldn't choose the bottle of wine to drink. I ended up labeling bottles with her name on it to designate they were "okay" to open! 

On Saturday, a friend brought out a bottle of my 2015 Sonoma Zin that I thought was long gone! It has held up terrific, just wish I had more! 

It motivated me to bottle the 2016 Zin, Petite Sirah and Sangio. All keepers!


----------



## geek

Cheap but real good!!


----------



## Jal5

A Dragons Blood left from last summer. Triple berry. Very smooth lots of berry flavors.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Cheap but real good!!
> 
> View attachment 55839



2019!! They just picked those grapes!


----------



## CDrew

Boatboy24 said:


> 2019!! They just picked those grapes!



This seems to be the trend here in the foothills of California, too. Among others, Andis released a Sauvignon Blanc in February 2019 that was picked in September 2018. And it was surprisingly good!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> 2019!! They just picked those grapes!



I know but after checking with the guy at Costco, who likes to drink all wines, he stated this production is as good or better than last year.


----------



## ibglowin

Sauv Blanc is widely known as the "money maker" or "bill payer" for a newly opened winery as it can be bottled in as little as 3 months and is quite drinkable then but really only needs a couple more months to be PDG.

This can pay the bills while the big reds get some time in the barrel and bottle.



Boatboy24 said:


> 2019!! They just picked those grapes!


----------



## ann mccloud

ibglowin said:


> Nice to have the cooler weather finally. This was recommended by a local when we were on our 2013 trip to WW, WA and McMinnville, OR. Last of 4 different bottles and I was a little nervous since the wine is now going on 8 years old for a PN but holy cow has it held up well. Lots of strawberry and dark cherry along with a little baking spice and then a finish that goes on and on. This is a perfect example of the Pinot's coming out of the Eola Amity Hills AVA and why their grapes and wines command top dollar. Fantastic from start to finish.
> 
> Nice to be able to upload a full size image once again with no downsizing!
> 
> View attachment 44485


Eola Amity is the Best !! 
We have 19 acres of planted Pinot Noir) some incredible wine has come from this place!! Hopewell Hill Vineyard


----------



## berrycrush

Does anyone recognize the Viognier/Roussanne/Marsanne?


----------



## sour_grapes

While visiting family, we hit on the idea of 3 or 4 of us pitching in to buy a bottle of expensive Amarone. The idea was to enjoy only a small amount of vino that was superior. I was charged with procuring the goods. Unfortunately, I am in PA for this experiment, so more or less had to buy something from the State Store. (I could have driven to Jersey, but didn't fee like making the short trip.)

I agonized over the choices, mostly because all of the offerings had mediocre reviews on Wine Searcher. I finally opted for the 2012 Masi Costasera for $55. I also brought out a CC Showcase Amarone of mine to soften us up and to compare to the real deal.

My wine went first, and was pleasant, but not much more. We were very disappointed in the Masi Costasera. Tasty, but fairly non-descript, with a bitter note.

Perhaps this was sacrilege, but after a while, I tried a blend of the two wines (which differed by an order of magnitude in price). The result was better than either of them by themselves (although still nothing to write home about). Everyone followed suit, and we soon had the ex$pensive bottle finished off with the cheap bottle.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats sad! Did the commercial bottle just need some air by chance? Did it get better over time or with 4 people drinking was it gone with one glass a piece?


----------



## ibglowin

Had dinner last night with our BFF's. They brought pizza from "Back Road Pizza" in Santa fe. This was a Diners Drive In's and Dives featured joint a few years back. Dug through the cellar and found a couple of good candidates for the evening. Both Costco finds. Had had a bottle of the 2015 Kirkland Chianti Classico and found it a good QPR bottle once upon a time but had not tried this 2015 Tarima Hill Monastrell (Mourvèdre) which was 92pts WS and the #17 wine on the Top 100 Wines for 2017. I made the mistake of going for the Tarima Hill first and immediately was blown away by the wine's bouquet and depth with just a simple pop-n-pour. It got even better with some air time. Very nice bottle of wine and a 5 star QPR for sure. The Kirkland Chianti paled in comparison. It was not a fair fight in the least. Should have bought a few more of the Tarima Hill but its one and done sadly.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Thats sad! Did the commercial bottle just need some air by chance? Did it get better over time or with 4 people drinking was it gone with one glass a piece?



It is possible it needed some more breathing; I only got to decant it for a half-hour. But there just wasn't "that much there there" (apologies to Gertrude Stein).

We didn't finish the bottle right away, so I killed the last of it about an hour and a half later. It hadn't really changed that I could tell.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> It is possible it needed some more breathing; I only got to decant it for a half-hour. But there just wasn't "that much there there" (apologies to Gertrude Stein).
> 
> We didn't finish the bottle right away, so I killed the last of it about an hour and a half later. It hadn't really changed that I could tell.



FWIW, good review from WA, little on the early side of the window, but it should’ve been pretty good. Could’ve been mishandled in hot weather..........who knows
.


----------



## Cellar Door

We enjoyed a bottle of Cline Ancient Vinyards Zinfandel last evening as we watched the sun set over the freshly mowed hayfields in Maple Ridge Township, Alpena County, Michigan. Sorry that I don’t have a supportive photo, but it was glorious. The wine was spectacular, especially for a $10 bottle. 
I’ve got several bottles in my cellar for enjoyment in about a year, from kit batches that I’ve made. 
Looking forward to commenting on those bottles in about 12-18 months.


----------



## Boatboy24

berrycrush said:


> Does anyone recognize the Viognier/Roussanne/Marsanne?



Is that the one I gave you? I'm enjoying some now.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Had dinner last night with our BFF's. They brought pizza from "Back Road Pizza" in Santa fe. This was a Diners Drive In's and Dives featured joint a few years back. Dug through the cellar and found a couple of good candidates for the evening. Both Costco finds. Had had a bottle of the 2015 Kirkland Chianti Classico and found it a good QPR bottle once upon a time but had not tried this 2015 Tarima Hill Monastrell (Mourvèdre) which was 92pts WS and the #17 wine on the Top 100 Wines for 2017. I made the mistake of going for the Tarima Hill first and immediately was blown away by the wine's bouquet and depth with just a simple pop-n-pour. It got even better with some air time. Very nice bottle of wine and a 5 star QPR for sure. The Kirkland Chianti paled in comparison. It was not a fair fight in the least. Should have bought a few more of the Tarima Hill but its one and done sadly.
> 
> View attachment 55898



I buy the Tarima Hill regularly at my local Wegmans. Maybe you can find another source. I agree with your assessment. IIRC I pay about $13 and it's worth every penny and then some.


----------



## ibglowin

That 15' is long gone but I think TW carries Tarima Hill IIRC. I know I can't purchase locally but Santa fe is as good as local for us.



Boatboy24 said:


> I buy the Tarima Hill regularly at my local Wegmans. Maybe you can find another source. I agree with your assessment. IIRC I pay about $13 and it's worth every penny and then some.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 55992



I am pleased with that one.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I am pleased with that one.



tastes very good.


----------



## berrycrush

Boatboy24 said:


> Is that the one I gave you? I'm enjoying some now.


Yep, it is pretty good!


----------



## jgmann67

Last night’s wine with gnocchi and meatballs on the patio. Unfortunately there’s only one bottle left. At 2 years +, it’s tasting very well. Not as good as the Winery Series Australian Cab I did in 2015, but substantially better than the Eclipse Lodi Cab in 2016.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

And moving on....


----------



## crushday

Winexpert LE16, Milagro - started two years ago, bulk aged in a carboy for 12 months and been in the bottle since September 2018. Good color, nose a little acidic but not much aroma. Fruit forward attack on the pallet but very drinkable. A bit light on the mouth feel. Slight notes of anise, maybe spice or ground pepper. 

Update: Thirty minutes in the decanter and this thing suddenly got amazing. 

Wish I had more than 30 bottles...


----------



## ericsmithcpa

Belle Glos Dairyman Vineyard Pinot Noir... None of my kit wine is ready yet, but this doesn't suck at all.


----------



## ibglowin

Well don't expect any Kit wine to come anywhere close to a Belle Glos. That is a Pinot Noir on steroids if ever there was one. One of the few wines from CA that I have quite a few bottles of in my cellar.



ericsmithcpa said:


> None of my kit wine is ready yet, but this doesn't suck at all.


----------



## ericsmithcpa

ibglowin said:


> Well don't expect any Kit wine to come anywhere close to a Belle Glos. That is a Pinot Noir on steroids if ever there was one. One of the few wines from CA that I have quite a few bottles of in my cellar.


Yeah, like most folks here, I'm kind of wine geeky. Try Penner Ash too if you like this one, and Big Table Farm, great wines. From what I read it seems much easier to make a high quality beer than a truly nice wine, so I'm only making premium kits, but still I won't get my hopes up on kit wines... I'm trying to learn what I'm doing, give away most of it, and move to small batch grape wines that I will really want to drink lol.


----------



## Boatboy24

ericsmithcpa said:


> Yeah, like most folks here, I'm kind of wine geeky. Try Penner Ash too if you like this one, and Big Table Farm, great wines. From what I read it seems much easier to make a high quality beer than a truly nice wine, so I'm only making premium kits, but still I won't get my hopes up on kit wines... I'm trying to learn what I'm doing, give away most of it, and move to small batch grape wines that I will really want to drink lol.



I liken kit wines to beers using all extract. Sure, you can do pretty well with it. But all-grain is a different world, as is all-grape. Except for white wines.


----------



## ericsmithcpa

Boatboy24 said:


> I liken kit wines to beers using all extract. Sure, you can do pretty well with it. But all-grain is a different world, as is all-grape. Except for white wines.


That's a great analogy that'll help me set expectations haha!


----------



## Boatboy24

Delicious, with notes of green apple, lemongrass and peach. Nice, bright acidity too.


----------



## CDrew

ibglowin said:


> The Kirkland Chianti paled in comparison. It was not a fair fight in the least. Should have bought a few more of the Tarima Hill but its one and done sadly.
> 
> View attachment 55898





Funny that you had that pair. And I agree with your conclusions. I was just on a Camping trip and had that same pair the same night. Shared around with friends and a camp fire, it was a good time. Paired with fresh salmon sashimi, grilled chicken, and a salad.

That Tarima Hill is the stuff. An excellent wine for a good price. Costco has had some real winners and the Tarima Hill is one of the more unexpected ones.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Doing some serious drinking on a Monday! LOL


----------



## ericsmithcpa

I’ve heard good things about Kirkland, never heard of Tarima Hill... I need to try those out. Tonight it’s Frank Family Pinot Noir, 2017... not really ready to drink, but I threw it in the blender for a minute and fixed that... people scoff at me for putting wine in a blender, but it works. Blenders are for food and beverages. Wine is a beverage, what’s the problem? It’s hilarious to see the look on a waiter’s face at a nice restaurant when you ask him to have the bartender put your wine in a blender for 45 seconds and bring it back in a decanter lol.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Doing some serious drinking on a Monday! LOL



lol, had a few people at home to chant a happy 25th bday to my daughter, good food too..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats on the BD milestone! Our youngest is 32. Oldest are 34.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Congrats on the BD milestone! Our youngest is 32. Oldest are 34.



Thanks Mike, she feels like she's already getting old..lol

She just came back from a vacation in around Cancun/Riviera Maya/Tulum with her girl friend and had a blast. She even rented a car and drove around town to town....I said to her that she's brave lol


----------



## ibglowin

I would not have been able to sleep!


----------



## jswordy

Guinness! Still an excellent beer, even in a crowded market.


----------



## ericsmithcpa

Fried chicken goes well with everything


----------



## jswordy

Hey Boatboy! It's a 2016, Jim, might as well drink some, huh?


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Hey Boatboy! It's a 2016, Jim, might as well drink some, huh?
> 
> View attachment 56088



If you won't, send it my way!


----------



## Boatboy24

Killer Rose!


----------



## ibglowin

So what's the backstory on this?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So what's the backstory on this?



On the Italian Rose? Impulse buy at Wegman's. $9.99 and part of a display right as you exit the meat department.


----------



## ibglowin

They gotcha then! Wonder if its a a rose of sangiovese?


----------



## Boatboy24

They totally did! But it worked out. 

No mention of what grape it was from.


----------



## ibglowin

I found that one online and it is Sangio. Mr. Pink is a Rose of Sangio also. Still one of my favorites each Summer


----------



## Boatboy24

My 2017 CA Malbec. My last harvest with grapes from Lanza and it's turning into something special.


----------



## ibglowin

Just a baby......... LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Just a baby......... LOL



I bet you thought, like most parents, that your babies were special, too!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## pete1325

The past few nights I have enjoyed a chilled Riesling back sweetened with blue berry flavor. Goes perfect on the patio with a slight OMG summer is almost over chill in the air.


----------



## beano

I know it's early yet, but it is a hurricane day here and I was up at 5:00am'ish so I figured that this is cool. A glass of last years fortified fig wine. A little bite up front with a coffee caramel finish. Yummy!


----------



## pete1325

It does Look yummy. Nice glass too


----------



## geek




----------



## beano

pete1325 said:


> It does Look yummy. Nice glass too



Love my WineMakingTalk glasses!


----------



## ceeaton

A Forza Italian wine from a kit I made in 2015. Opened one up the other day and used it as a base for a London broil marinate. Wifey poured a glass thinking it was one of her wines for dinner tonight. She got quite the surprise. I told her to put the glass aside and I'd eventually drink it tonight, but she finished it. She thought there was a bit of a sodium aftertaste as it warmed up. I got hints of that too, but the big thing for me was that the residual sweetness left in the wine (I only used one of the yeasts when fermenting, ended up at 0.996 I think) seems to have taken on a hint of sherry flavor. It was quite enjoyable, and now on my third glass I am realizing just how potent this wine is. Nice to finally taste one of my wines that is > 4 years old. The Viognier and this wine prove to me that aging is probably the missing ingredient when I'm not super pleased with one of my wines. If you don't like it now, ignore it for a few years and hopefully it gets better. I'm 2 for 2 in that category.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

"Colossal" - another Touriga Nacional blend that I've come to enjoy - especially on burger night. $9.99 for a WS 90 point wine? No complaints. While I suspect there is a touch of Mega Purple in there, it's pretty darn good for the price.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Wegman's?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wegman's?



How'd you guess? LOL!


----------



## ibglowin

Its usually either that or TW it seems!

Any good?


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm pleased with it at $14.99 - especially after it got some air on it. Pretty nice QPR. I've all but given up on TW. Too much "Winery Direct" garbage.


----------



## ibglowin

Agree. We went to dinner at some friends a few weeks ago and they had visited TW looking for something "special" to serve with dinner. They of course pushed them to the #1 wine on their list for 2019 and talked it up like it was HUGE and cellar worthy and made by the same winery as Caymus and Joe Wagner and yada yada yada and of course its "Winery Direct". 

It was not worth $18 IMHO. No tannins, and it tasted like it had a hefty amount of RS left in the bottle. Like something you could pop and pour and quaff at an after work related get together during the holidays. It did have a heavy bottle though.......


----------



## CDrew

ibglowin said:


> It did have a heavy bottle though.......



The heavy bottle thing is totally a ridiculous trend. I had one recently where the bottle weighed more than the wine in it and in fact was still heavy when empty. The gods must be crazy.

Ridge is cool. Cheap thin bottles, excellent wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

CDrew said:


> The heavy bottle thing is totally a ridiculous trend. I had one recently where the bottle weighed more than the wine in it and in fact was still heavy when empty. The gods must be crazy.



I see what you did there!


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

I made hanger steak with chimichurri for dinner, so a really nice CC Showcase Argentine Malbec seemed appropriate. We enjoyed it.

For the second round, after DW was done tippling for the day, I decided to kill off my 6-yr-old Mezza Luna. I had exactly one bottle left from the second-ever batch I made. It has been reliably dreadful (which helped me not to get rid of it too early!  )

I was hoping that, aftr 6 years, it would have come around a little. Nope, it is basically dreck, out of balance and full of KT. _Quel domage!_ The batch is over now.


----------



## geek




----------



## joeswine

a PINK MUCSATO......nice and clean semi -dri finish ,good fruit.


----------



## jswordy

If you can find this, do not hesitate. Not for one second. Tonight, I am celebrating today's first full manuscript request for my debut novel by a NY literary agent. This shiraz is perfect!


----------



## Chuck E

jswordy said:


> If you can find this, do not hesitate. Not for one second. Tonight, I am celebrating today's first full manuscript request for my debut novel by a NY literary agent. This shiraz is perfect!



Congratulations!


----------



## jswordy

Chuck E said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks. It's been four years of work to get to this stage. It's an odd thing, but agencies parse novel submissions by asking for the first 5 or 10 pages only. You can write a beautiful 389 page book, but if your first 5 pages doesn't grab them, then NOPE! I'm not represented yet, but this is the first full manuscript request. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ibglowin

Congratulations Jim!

Have you thought about self-publishing on Amazon to just get it out there in totality?


----------



## geek

Chardonnay made from grapes like 4 years ago?

Very good!!


----------



## Jal5

This one is really good from Costco Kirkland Signature Cotes Du Rhone Villages. I should have purchased more than 2!


----------



## geek

Jal5 said:


> View attachment 56869
> This one is really good from Costco Kirkland Signature Cotes Du Rhone Villages. I should have purchased more than 2!



I saw a good review of that one and my local Costco has it for $6.99
I will get a bottle tomorrow to see how it goes.


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> I saw a good review of that one and my local Costco has it for $6.99
> I will get a bottle tomorrow to see how it goes.



While you are at Costco, you might want to get a bottle or maybe a case of Petite Petit wine by Michael David Winery, look for a bottle with a circus scene on it, around Missouri they are going for about $12/bottle. I could drink that out of a shoe.


----------



## Jal5

Amazing what you can find there at times. I shop Costco for wine when visiting a relative- no sales of wine in our PA store


----------



## bkisel

Year old WE Amarone...


----------



## Boatboy24

91 pts from WS and under ten bucks at Wegmans. Crazy good value.


----------



## ibglowin

First Old Vines Mencia' ?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> First Old Vines Mencia' ?



No, but I haven't had a lot of it. Really enjoyed this one from the moment I popped the cork though.


----------



## geek

Giving this a try at $6.99 from Costco, costco rep told my wife this one is going out fast and people buying by the case and that it will not be coming back once all sold.

Wife likes it and percibes it as not too dry, but to me it is bone dry.

A bottle of wine from France at this price, can we ask for more? Lol


----------



## ibglowin

Case buy if you ask me!


----------



## Jal5

Our local Costco doesn’t have wine so I only can do this on our travels. That one is an excellent value! Just wish I had purchased more.


----------



## ibglowin

That’s pretty messed up......


----------



## Rocky

I wonder if that is shipped in bulk to a bottler here in the states. Are the words "mis en bouteille au domaine" on the bottle? That is a really great price in any case. I will have to look for it at my Costco.


----------



## geek

Rocky said:


> I wonder if that is shipped in bulk to a bottler here in the states. Are the words "mis en bouteille au domaine" on the bottle? That is a really great price in any case. I will have to look for it at my Costco.



Here’s the label in the back:


----------



## ibglowin

That explains it. La Cave des Vignerons d’Estezargues is one of the oldest co-ops in France. Patrick Lesec is one of the oldest and best known winemakers in the area so a natural for Costco to lock up a huge portion of (decent) bulk wine from the area and bottle it up and slap the Kirkland Signature label on it. Win-win for all involved. We are headed down to ABQ on Thursday (next) and will make a Costco run. Will see if I can snag a bottle (or two).


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

From Friday's Cuban Picadillo dinner. Really love the "winery direct" stuff from TW. More like TC....


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> From Friday's Cuban Picadillo dinner. Really love the "winery direct" stuff from TW. More like TC....
> 
> 
> View attachment 56930



I won't buy any of that WD stuff anymore. Trouble is, that's 90% of TW's inventory.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 56933



Mystery bottle?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Mystery bottle?



I was wondering myself.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Mystery bottle?



Lol

I took this one from a box that I forgot to label but think it is the Cabernet and Carmenere [emoji848]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Lol
> 
> I took this one from a box that I forgot to label but think it is the Cabernet and Carmenere [emoji848]



Ah, OK. I thought you wanted us to guess by looking at it.


----------



## mainshipfred

I was about to call in the experts


----------



## ibglowin

Costco run yesterday to ABQ. Sadly not a drop of Kirkland Signature Cotes du Rhone........ 

I did snag a couple bottles of what I think is a very close in quality to CC H3 Cab Sauv.

This J.Lohr is PDG for $11 and change at Costco (available at your local grocery store wine aisle more than likely as well) Paso Robles can grow lots of high quality grapes!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Costco run yesterday to ABQ. Sadly not a drop of Kirkland Signature Cotes du Rhone........
> 
> I did snag a couple bottles of what I think is a very close in quality to CC H3 Cab Sauv.
> 
> This J.Lohr is PDG for $11 and change at Costco (available at your local grocery store wine aisle more than likely as well) Paso Robles can grow lots of high quality grapes!


This is a nice wine, always decently priced in a restaurant, and a good value from a retail stores for sure.........excellent QPR in my book.


----------



## CDrew

Another Costco run here too. Needed Mobil1 for an oil change, but it's right next to the wine isle...

Anyway, there is usually something interesting from across the water and if it's under $10 so much the better. So for $6.99, we had this with dinner last night. Verdict-Excellent structure, very firm tannin, lots of fruit. A fine effort that needs another year in the bottle. From Chile. I'm going back for maybe 4 more today to set aside. So a good wine, and a great deal.

Edit: Back today for 4 more and already the stocks are low. That's just 24 hours. There is also a very good deal on the Simi Sauvignon Blanc for $5.99. It's a solid SB and currently on sale. I got a half case of that for the wife to quaff.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> This is a nice wine, always decently priced in a restaurant, and a good value from a retail stores for sure.........excellent QPR in my book.



Agree with both of you. Good value.


----------



## sour_grapes

CDrew said:


> it's right next to the wine isle...



Oh, the wine isle... that sounds heavenly. I would love to visit there someday!


----------



## ibglowin

I hear wine bottles fall from the Coconut trees!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, the wine isle... that sounds heavenly. I would love to visit there someday!



Is that next to the uncharted desert isle?


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoying this wonderful Albarino blend.


----------



## mainshipfred

Albarino is on my list for next years VA grapes.


----------



## CDrew

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, the wine isle... that sounds heavenly. I would love to visit there someday!



I guess any island can be a wine isle, if you take enough with you!

And they have a really good selection in the Wine aisle at the Kona Costco by the airport. So whether you're bound for the wine aisle at Costco or just want some wine while visiting the isle itself, you can be fully covered in Kona. Just no wine(ing) about the long flight.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Albarino is on my list for next years VA grapes.



I didn't know anyone was growing it around here.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I didn't know anyone was growing it around here.



Chrysalis does for sure and I know rhere are others.


----------



## berrycrush

I made a batch of Central Valley nebbiolo three years ago and never thought much it, actually I thought it was a flop so I never bother to open a bottle to taste. Tonight I need a bottle of red for cooking so I take a bottle pull the cork. When I pour a little into a glass I was immediately surprised by its color. Instead of that dull pink when I were making it ( see the second picture below ) it has turned into a vibrant ruby red, then I smell it. The enchanting pure red fruit like a red burgundy blew me away, then a sip. OMG I AM NOT COOKING WITH THIS BABY! 
the robust acidity and the tanning all comes together, lean but starts to open up very nicely. This turns out to be my favorite wine of all I had made, I would say. What a frog to prince moment.


----------



## crushday

2016 Cellar Craft Malbec, started February 2016. Blown away at how good this tastes. It’s well balanced, has a great nose after a twirl but does not linger and, is pairing very nice with these nachos I just finished baking.

I actually tried this wine at the two year mark. Here are my quick notes on that bottle: "4/7/2019, It’s good, not great. I hope it gets better in another year. I had high hopes for this CC wine."

Six months later and, wow. Pretty instructive...


----------



## jswordy

On Saturday, I stumbled on a bottle of this 2006 in a gourmet grocery, for which I promptly overpaid $2, since I have drained all of mine. A serendipitous surprise, it made a delightful evening.


----------



## jswordy

Mmmm.... Hard to believe it has been 3 years since I made wine. Maybe a kit this winter.


----------



## sour_grapes

What came to the top of the spreadsheet was a 2010 Columbia Crest Horse Heaven Hills Merlot. I laid a case of this inexpensive wine away about 7 years ago, and have 3 left after this one. The nose is a bit boozy, but a very nice balance of fruit and mineral notes, and pleasant on the palate.


----------



## iridium

Glass of my first ever kit wine. A 1 gallon kit cabernet sauvignon. It has been aging for 2 years. It is really good.


----------



## ceeaton

Going to the beer side tonight. Last Sunday visited a dear friend of mine, he was my boss when I worked as a student at Dickinson College where I got my BS in CS. We enjoyed coaching an Eagles game together (first time in about 15 years), and they even won! He had this beer that he now prefers that was originally made (the version I had and bought was made at a second brewery in Chicago) within a few miles of where his Son and family now live in Calif. He had a chance to drink it "from the source" and was nice enough to let me enjoy a few bottles (ain't cheap stuff, six-pack is $15 with tax around these parts).

Picked up some today and have to admit that just a few are more than enough. Might be a possible solution to cutting my beer calories down since drinking a "few" is much better than what I've been doing lately. Incredible hop flavor and smooth as silk for a Pale Ale. Might have inspired me to make up a batch this weekend, haven't brewed in quite some time.


----------



## ceeaton

I didn't think I could out do yesterday's Lagunitas beer, but I think I did. 8% ABV, 60 IBU's. I think I'll have some hops coursing through my veins for a few days. I'm hoping that is a good thing. I should be entertaining tonight to say the least at our bible study. Hope the hops don't pour out my pores. I had better get my better half to drive.

Did pick up 8 lbs of Maris Otter pale ale malt, some 60L crystal malt, some high powered hops and liquid yeast to attempt a brew this weekend. Don't think I can come close to either of these, but I gotta try. Even if I miss badly it will be an enjoyable quaff.


----------



## jgmann67

Opened a 2016 Petite Sirah made with Lanza grapes. I bottled it after a year and there was some major sediment. But, it was otherwise very nice. Not entirely ready for consumption. Maybe another year. 

All that said, it’s inky dark and clear, with a stewed plum and blueberry palate. Tannins still need to fade before it’s ready.


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> Mmmm.... Hard to believe it has been 3 years since I made wine. Maybe a kit this winter.
> 
> View attachment 57260




I haven't made wine in about the same time. I hate that as I used to really enjoy it. I too will be doing some kits and concentrates soon.


----------



## CDrew

Drinking some of this nice old school Zinfandel from Dry Creek. Very classic California Zinfandel that will be good for several more years! I'm getting black berries, tannin, some firm flavors.

Dry Creek is an AVA in the northern end of Sonoma County. It's a great place to visit if you're out this way. Dry Creek made it's name with Zinfandel, but also known for good Cabernet as well.


----------



## Trevisan

Can't go wrong with Dry Creek Valley for Zinfandel. My favorite is Seghesio. They've been around over 100 years. They also produce a very good Sangiovese.


----------



## Trevisan

Can't go wrong with Dry Creek Valley for Zinfandel. My favorite is Seghesio. They've been around over 100 years. They also produce a very good Sangiovese.


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Columbia Valley Riesling. Really coming into its own. Super happy with this one.


----------



## ibglowin

I am really trying but It's like I can't seem to see the glass of wine..........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I am really trying but It's like I can't seem to see the glass of wine..........



It cleared better than any other I've made.


----------



## ibglowin

You should "finish the fight" and actually bottle it then!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You should "finish the fight" and actually bottle it then!



Fight Finished!


----------



## jswordy

(It's almost quitting time here so I thought I would cruise through this thread to get nice and thirsty... Heheheheheh...)


----------



## jswordy

So last night was a glass of Jam Jar sweet shiraz. That's an interesting low-brow take on shiraz. And since I'm low-brow, I liked it.


----------



## Boatboy24

2015 Touriga Nacional from Ciconia. Very nice!


----------



## ibglowin

Down to my "last cigarette" on this one. Gold Medal winner. 2012 El Prisionero (Prisoner) Blend.


----------



## Boatboy24

How's it holding up after 7 years?


----------



## geek

My Chardonnay made from grapes like 5 years ago, real nice.


----------



## ibglowin

Very well. Poured alongside a 2016 Seghesio Zin from Costco and it held its own easily. Needed about 30 min of air to open fully.



Boatboy24 said:


> How's it holding up after 7 years?


----------



## crushday

I'm taste testing a barrel aged Master Vintner Sommelier Select Old Vine Cabernet. I'm six months into a twelve month aging. I've always been surprised by descriptions of wine that say the nose is like moss and forest floor. But, that is exactly what I'm getting. Not the goal, for sure. I'm thieving out of a 15 gallon french oak barrel - wine has been in there six months with the anticipation that it will be there another six months or until June 2020. I hope this doesn't hold 'cause forest floor and moss is seriously not the goal. The taste is not really an attack on my palate but kinda meh. I'll report my finding in the next couple of months.


----------



## jswordy

crushday said:


> I'm taste testing a barrel aged Master Vintner Sommelier Select Old Vine Cabernet. I'm six months into a twelve month aging. I've always been surprised by descriptions of wine that say the nose is like moss and forest floor. But, that is exactly what I'm getting. Not the goal, for sure. I'm thieving out of a 15 gallon french oak barrel - wine has been in there six months with the anticipation that it will be there another six months or until June 2020. I hope this doesn't hold 'cause forest floor and moss is seriously not the goal. The taste is not really an attack on my palate but kinda meh. I'll report my finding in the next couple of months.



Hoping it evolves for you.


----------



## jswordy

Some say peh-CAHN and some say PEE-CAN. I say Mmmmm...


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Has anyone tried this, any good?


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> Has anyone tried this, any good?



I've not tried it, but found you a review. Three people have rated it an average of 86.7. There is only one written review which scores it 89:

"We always look forward to drinking the Nouveau on the first day whenever we can and have labels we have saved from Georges DeBouef bottles going back over many years. This had more fruit than some years and certainly more body. Often these can be quite watery, but this year was not so should point to a good vintage!"

Sounds pretty good, hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> I've not tried it, but found you a review. Three people have rated it an average of 86.7. There is only one written review which scores it 89:
> 
> "We always look forward to drinking the Nouveau on the first day whenever we can and have labels we have saved from Georges DeBouef bottles going back over many years. This had more fruit than some years and certainly more body. Often these can be quite watery, but this year was not so should point to a good vintage!"
> 
> Sounds pretty good, hope you enjoy it!!



Time to buy a bottle and check it out this Thursday


----------



## mainshipfred

Excuse my ignorance but is that a 2019 vintage red or an earlier vintage bottle in 2019?


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> Excuse my ignorance but is that a 2019 vintage red or an earlier vintage bottle in 2019?



Not sure.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Excuse my ignorance but is that a 2019 vintage red or an earlier vintage bottle in 2019?


 
It’s a 2019 wine. Nouveau Beaujolais wine, IIRC, is made from gamay grapes, and is a quick drinker. It’s light and fruity, made just this fall in the Beaujolais region of France.


----------



## CDrew

Not a great pic but you get the idea. Opened last night and finishing up. Even the wife likes it. 

Turley “Buck Cobb Vinyard” Zinfandel.


----------



## Chuck E

geek said:


> Has anyone tried this, any good?
> 
> View attachment 57650
> 
> View attachment 57651



I had it last week. I liked it. Fruit forward, but good for a young wine.


----------



## stickman

@mainshipfred yea the Nouveau Beaujolais is made using carbonic maceration, so it usually ends up being lower in tannin with interesting aromatics. It needs to be drank young or the aromatics will hydrolyze and are lost, if you wait a year you'll have a different wine.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Snagged a few bottles today after seeing this on the WE Top 50 Best Buys. Not sure I could make a better wine for 10 Bones.


----------



## jswordy

Just finished a moscato from Lynchburg Winery in Lynchburg, Tenn. Oh yeah, there's more than Jack Daniel there.


----------



## jswordy

Finished the bottle of South African syrah. I have seen this stuff for as little as $7. Very nice IMO.


----------



## Boatboy24

This is a beast. Cola, blueberry, cherry. Tannins have mellowed really nicely, but I think this could still sit another few years and be great. Not likely to last that long, sadly. I only bottled what I had left after blending and am down to 4 bottles now.


----------



## geek

Drinking a few different varietals for my 53 birthday


----------



## ibglowin

Varis!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Happy Birthday, @geek !


----------



## Boatboy24

A pretty nice Chianti, but not a Fava bean in sight.


----------



## Mr_S_Jerusalem

Leftover pumpkin wine after bottling 11 bottles. Yeah it’s a little young, but it’s got a lot of promise and hey, why waste it? Lol


----------



## ibglowin

Popped one of these last night with some pizza. Easy drinker for sure that will please most any crowd. Kitchen sink blend from Paso Robles.


----------



## stickman

@ibglowin I guess I miss out on wines like that, a funky label on a home made bottle is fine, but for some reason I just can't get myself to buy a commercial wine with a funky label.


----------



## cmason1957

stickman said:


> @ibglowin I guess I miss out on wines like that, a funky label on a home made bottle is fine, but for some reason I just can't get myself to buy a commercial wine with a funky label.



Isn't that funny, and if I am at the store and see a funky label, that's the one I'm going for. Not sure why that is, but I haven't been horribly disappointed often.


----------



## ibglowin

I snagged these to try as they were basically a 2nd tier label from Austin Hope a few weeks back after their flagship wine (pictured below) was named #10 on their Top 100 wines for 2019 by WE. The Troublemaker wines have also been spotted in the wild at various Costco as well as Albertson's. Pretty good for $12 and very close to the Columbia Crest H3 Les Chevaux red blend in quality.


----------



## geek

So you're going to continue being a trouble maker....lol


----------



## ibglowin

Why change now?


----------



## countygrapeguy

This might be the best Baco I've had. Am a big fan!


----------



## Boatboy24

Lookie what I found at Wegmans on my way home, @ibglowin !


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I am interested in hearing your tasting notes. Like I said not a tannin monster but quite quaffable.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> LOL I am interested in hearing your tasting notes. Like I said not a tannin monster but quite quaffable.



My first impression was the lack of tannin. Definitely a new world wine, but enjoyable. In line with what seems to be popular these days, though not overly so. Good amount of fruit, a hint of RS and very dark. I paid $13 and wasn't disappointed, but wasn't overwhelmed either. If it were available under $12 I'd say great buy. At $13, not bad.


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> Lookie what I found at Wegmans on my way home, @ibglowin !



Jim, where do you live that you have a Wegman's nearby? I really enjoyed shopping in their stores when we lived in Rochester. My bride was a pharmacist with Wegman's. Great company, great management!


----------



## Boatboy24

@Rocky We're in Chantilly, VA. We have several in the area now, but one opened up about a mile from the house last year.


----------



## geek

Very good wine, lots of chocolate on the nose, very dry and silky.


----------



## geek




----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> @Rocky We're in Chantilly, VA. We have several in the area now, but one opened up about a mile from the house last year.


Yeah, we were up there when they started expanding out of the Upstate New York area. I hoped that they would move toward Ohio but the closest they got to me was Erie, PA. I think they concentrated on the east coast states. Great store, one stop shopping, high quality and reasonable prices.


----------



## ibglowin

Made a quick Costco run today along with picking up Mrs IB at the airport. She needed a grand baby fix for Xmas. I can't do 10 days out in LA....... 

Costco had lots of the Troublemaker for around $13 and then I see they have the J Lohr Cab Sauv for like $11. The J. Lohr is a much better wine for less $$ IMHO. More Tannin for sure not by leaps and bounds but definitely noticeable. If your looking for something to bring to a party or give as a quick easy gift the J Lohr is definitely the more interesting wine.




Boatboy24 said:


> My first impression was the lack of tannin. Definitely a new world wine, but enjoyable. In line with what seems to be popular these days, though not overly so. Good amount of fruit, a hint of RS and very dark. I paid $13 and wasn't disappointed, but wasn't overwhelmed either. If it were available under $12 I'd say great buy. At $13, not bad.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Made a quick Costco run today along with picking up Mrs IB at the airport. She needed a grand baby fix for Xmas. I can't do 10 days out in LA.......
> 
> Costco had lots of the Troublemaker for around $13 and then I see they have the J Lohr Cab Sauv for like $11. The J. Lohr is a much better wine for less $$ IMHO. More Tannin for sure not by leaps and bounds but definitely noticeable. If your looking for something to bring to a party or give as a quick easy gift the J Lohr is definitely the more interesting wine.



I've been a fan of the J Lohr for a while. Good value.


----------



## Boatboy24

Popped a bottle of Cellar Craft Showcase Old Vine Zin that I started in April of 2012.  The third wine I ever made. Definitely past it's peak (though I'm not sure my methods at the time would've allowed it to reach it's potential), but not bad.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 57829



I have several of those still in the cellar!


----------



## Chuck E

A bottle of MY 2018 Cabernet Sauvignon, waiting for the steaks to be done...


----------



## jswordy

Y'all, I'm sittin' heah in the deep South with a pizza in the oven and some 3-year-old muscadine and watching the lightning off to the west, just a-waitin' for the big thunderstorms to roll over me. The orange dot is where I'm a-settin' just north of the Tennessee-Alabama line. Got the yard furniture all inside. Fixin' to pull the battery out of my cellphone, it's going off every 2 minutes. A man needs some peace and quiet before the storm. Just heard my first thunder...


----------



## Mrose

Jim, I’m about 30 minutes south of ya! It’s fixing to get ugly here as well.

Mike


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> Y'all, I'm sittin' heah in the deep South with a pizza in the oven and some 3-year-old muscadine and watching the lightning off to the west, just a-waitin' for the big thunderstorms to roll over me. The orange dot is where I'm a-settin' just north of the Tennessee-Alabama line. Got the yard furniture all inside. Fixin' to pull the battery out of my cellphone, it's going off every 2 minutes. A man needs some peace and quiet before the storm. Just heard my first thunder...



A bit deeper in the South, our action is still a couple hours away......


----------



## jswordy

Summary of recent events: Muscadine wine, Netflix, big wind, thunderstorms, hangover. Hope it went well for everyone else.


----------



## jswordy

Mrose said:


> Jim, I’m about 30 minutes south of ya! It’s fixing to get ugly here as well.
> 
> Mike



I had NO IDEA there was anybody here that close! I'm guessing Huntsville, where I work. Hope you rode it out well.


----------



## Mrose

Hey Jim, you are correct, live & work in Huntsville.

Got a little rough here last night! Hope all is well in your neck of the woodys.

Mike


----------



## geek

Just finished cleaning outside, mannnnnnn all ice, what a pain to scrape..!!


----------



## Rocky

Mrose said:


> Hey Jim, you are correct, live & work in Huntsville.
> 
> Got a little rough here last night! Hope all is well in your neck of the woodys.
> 
> Mike



Great place, Huntsville. I used to travel there frequently in the mid 1980's when I was working. We had a supplier there who made some sub-assemblies for us, SCI. I remember staying in a hotel that was just across the street from a lake and I recall a great restaurant that was composed of an old railroad car attached to a building. Went to a baseball game one night to see one of the "can't miss" local stars who hit 3 prodigious HRs that night. His name was Jose Canseco.


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Great place, Huntsville. I used to travel there frequently in the mid 1980's when I was working. We had a supplier there who made some sub-assemblies for us, SCI. I remember staying in a hotel that was just across the street from a lake and I recall a great restaurant that was composed of an old railroad car attached to a building. Went to a baseball game one night to see one of the "can't miss" local stars who hit 3 prodigious HRs that night. His name was Jose Canseco.



It is way different now than the 1980s. My wife's family had a farm nearby in Tennessee, so we visited in the 1980s. We moved here in 1990. I live across the state line in Tennessee but work in Huntsville. The place is booming. SCI stood for Space Craft Incorporated and it was owned by Olin King. I work at The University of Alabama in Huntsville and I sit in one of two buildings King donated to UAH when he moved his firm. Mine is Shelbie King Hall (his wife's name). Behind it is Olin King Technology Hall.


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> It is way different now than the 1980s. My wife's family had a farm nearby in Tennessee, so we visited in the 1980s. We moved here in 1990. I live across the state line in Tennessee but work in Huntsville. The place is booming. SCI stood for Space Craft Incorporated and it was owned by Olin King. I work at The University of Alabama in Huntsville and I sit in one of two buildings King donated to UAH when he moved his firm. Mine is Shelbie King Hall (his wife's name). Behind it is Olin King Technology Hall.



Jim, are you saying that SCI is no longer in Huntsville? (BTW, and I could be mistaken, but I thought SCI stood for Space Craft _Industries_) I was Manager of Manufacturing Engineering for a division of Kodak back then and they were building sub assemblies for us. Very good supplier and very nice people. I do remember Olin King whom I met when we awarded them the contract.

As an aside, I went to Georgia Tech in the late 50's to early 60's and we had a number of students from Huntsville with strong German accents. I was not aware of why that was until later when I learned of the work being done in Huntsville on the US space program with Von Braun and his team. I only remember one name and that was Rolf Durer (SP?). Really nice fellow and, no surprise, a great student.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Jim, are you saying that SCI is no longer in Huntsville? (BTW, and I could be mistaken, but I thought SCI stood for Space Craft _Industries_) I was Manager of Manufacturing Engineering for a division of Kodak back then and they were building sub assemblies for us. Very good supplier and very nice people. I do remember Olin King whom I met when we awarded them the contract.
> 
> As an aside, I went to Georgia Tech in the late 50's to early 60's and we had a number of students from Huntsville with strong German accents. I was not aware of why that was until later when I learned of the work being done in Huntsville on the US space program with Von Braun and his team. I only remember one name and that was Rolf Durer (SP?). Really nice fellow and, no surprise, a great student.


----------



## geek




----------



## porkchopmessiah

So in anticipation of the spring grapes, I picked these two bottles up while christmas shopping. To my knowledge I've never had either, even in a blend...so I'm curious as to how they taste...
I might incorporate these into my spring plans..
I know alot of you have made with either or both so give me all the info and opinions you have!


----------



## sour_grapes

Petit Verdot is commonly added to Bordeaux blends, but at small percentages (like 5 to 10%). A winemaker once told me "Its like garlic -- a little is good." But it is only recently (I believe) available as a single-variety wine. Generally thought of as having good color and tannins.

Pinotage (if memory serves) is a cross between Pinot Noir and Cinsault. Cinsault has a distinctive, musky-but-pleasant taste. Pinotage definitely displays this, but to a lesser extent. It is South Africa's signature variety -- not sure you can even get it from elsewhere!


----------



## ibglowin

That bottle of PV should be PDG. Brennon is an amazing winemaker. He started out with EFESTE then went to make wine for Charles Smith wines and is charge of all of the high end labels for the brand. He has his own project (B. Leighton) on the side. Hard to believe you found that on the East Coast.


----------



## crushday

Mosti Meglioli Chilean Malbec, started 6/13/2018. Barrel aged six months and bottled 5/2/2019. Awesome.


----------



## Boatboy24

Popped a Forza last night. 4 years old now, and very nice.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

ibglowin said:


> That bottle of PV should be PDG. Brennon is an amazing winemaker. He started out with EFESTE then went to make wine for Charles Smith wines and is charge of all of the high end labels for the brand. He has his own project (B. Leighton) on the side. Hard to believe you found that on the East Coast.


Nice to know I grabbed a good one, maybe i should pick up a few more/not give the extra one to my wine snob brother in law...


----------



## ibglowin

If you ever see anything else from him jump on it especially Syrah. I recently found a bottle of his Grenache at Costco a few weeks ago and snagged it. Costco had it for a steal of a price.



porkchopmessiah said:


> Nice to know I grabbed a good one, maybe i should pick up a few more/not give the extra one to my wine snob brother in law...


----------



## porkchopmessiah

ibglowin said:


> If you ever see anything else from him jump on it especially Syrah. I recently found a bottle of his Grenache at Costco a few weeks ago and snagged it. Costco had it for a steal of a price.


They have a Yakima red blend 2015 @46 bux as well....
Went to there website, they had pretty interesting info on the PD...does this indicate no crush? Naturally occurring fermentation? No MLF (they indicated Mlf on the others)....?


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like no crush if they mention whole berries. Brennon has always preferred native yeast. Not unusual to not mention MLF because most people (except for another winemaker) have absolutely no idea what MLF is. WS liked it.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Couple of wines from last night that were good but won't break the bank. The 2016 Cune Rioja was the happy hour wine at La Boca last night. 90 point wine from WS, WE, RP. Very food friendly, interesting, aproachable from the get go.









After dinner we went back to some friends place for apre dinner festivities. They opened a few bottles and one of the better ones was actually a TW "winery direct" that was good and an excellent QPR. Looks to be on sale for the holidays as well if your near a TW definitely worth a try. Grenache-Tempranillo blend.


----------



## Boatboy24

A good WD wine with solid QPR? You must be joking!


----------



## ibglowin

Give it a try and let me know what you think.


----------



## ibglowin

Last bottle of this blend from the infamous 2011 FVW Tour de Fresh Grapes! Just flat out amazing how this has not only held up but gotten better and better over the years. If you have proper storage and enough in the supply chain you will be rewarded I guarantee you. That Lafitte 1+1 looks amazing still! Sorry for the "dust on the bottle" and the greasy looking wine glass. This was post dinner and it was leftover flatbread pizza from a few nights ago. This was a 60% Merlot based or Right Bank Bordeaux blend. Just PNP no real airtime needed but still got better and better with dinner. Those Lodi grapes can make a pretty good wine even in a bad year.


----------



## jswordy

Right now I am drinking just the last bit of Clos Du Roy Fronsac. I would suppose some would call it a big wine. It is very strong.


----------



## jgmann67

It’s Christmas Eve and I’m preparing my traditional manicotti with meatballs and sausage. Aside from the Pennsylvania Dutch Eggnog, I’m finishing off a bottle of Brunello. Half went in to the gravy (and yes, it’s gravy and not sauce). The other half goes to the cook.

View attachment 57981


Perfect with dinner too.


----------



## jswordy

Tonight, it'll be the last of this and then something else. This one was rather disappointing. It's plain and IMO not worth what I paid for it. Oh well, not all purchases can be home runs! Like Jim above, I have something homemade to eat with it on Christmas eve – my first ever try at a 1977 recipe for bread my Italian mom gave me. Her bread was renowned. Hopefully, the next bottle out of the cellar will be better with it.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## Mcjeff

Juggernaut Cabernet. I had this at Flemings with a steak a while back and loved it. My son and I are making pizza’s tonight so we thought we would try it with some pizza.


----------



## geek

Look at a present I got today.
Has anyone tried this?

30 years??


----------



## jswordy

While I was laying down my Jacobs Creek in the cellar, I brought up some sweet, cheap Missouri plonk for later on this week. This is the Walmart end of St. James Winery, bought at a Wally World in the upper Midwest. Bordeaux to blackberry, that's how we roll!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 58018
> 
> View attachment 58019



Sunny and 65 here today. Good day for Rose.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Sunny and 65 here today. Good day for Rose.



Yes sir, not 65F but mid 40s which is good enough.


----------



## geek

Never tried this beer before, tastes just like Heineken


----------



## opus345

Started another batch of WE Forza yesterday. A Blackberry Dragon's Blood today. And tonight there was some Buffalo Trace and then a Epic Day from Eddyline Brewery.


----------



## jswordy

Happy New Year! Enjoying my favorite craft beer brand after an adventure-filled last day of the year voyage to Liquor Planet in Murfreesboro, TN, with a friend. Whattatime!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Never tried this beer before, tastes just like Heineken



I like Grolsch. Plus, the bottles can be reused for home brew!


----------



## jswordy

Happy New Year! I spent the night with Sweet Lucy. What a fine lass she is!


----------



## geek

Finally opened a bottle of that limited release masters vintners after like a year of making it, Chardonnay.

Mehhhhhh

Yikes, me don’t like !!!


----------



## geek




----------



## Cellar Door

Love the label. How’s the wine?


----------



## Cellar Door

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/members/opus345.24531/
ive got two batches of WE Forza in the primary fermenters, now. Plan to rack them in the next few days, with my all in one wine pump. I want to rack once more before I head south for the winter, so they can mellow while I enjoy the south Texas winter.


----------



## geek

Cellar Door said:


> Love the label. How’s the wine?



Nice on the nose, it has a bite but nice overall, 5 years old


----------



## Rocky

Varis, that's got legs like Betty Grable! I believe every bit of the 14% ABV.


----------



## geek

Rocky said:


> Varis, that's got legs like Betty Grable! I believe every bit of the 14% ABV.



LOL, yep.
Good to see you back Rocky.


----------



## ZebraB

This is one of our go to wines at Total Wine. It is in the red blend section but definitely has a lot of Cab. The Vortex is 11.97 and is dryer than the Townsend red wine at 14ish. They also have a red wine with a table picture on the front that is slightly cheaper but lacks the body.


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting and apparently an actual winery and not faux winery like many of the wines at TW. Appears to be available only in the PNW.


----------



## opus345

View media item 4703
Fantastic!


----------



## jswordy

Thunderstorms are all gone so...


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Thunderstorms are all gone so...
> 
> View attachment 58222



Oh wow! I used to really enjoy that, but couldn't tell you the last time I had one.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 58225



Wow. Blast from the past. I have a lot of those left.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow. Blast from the past. I have a lot of those left.



I think this was my last one, wife likes it a lot


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Oh wow! I used to really enjoy that, but couldn't tell you the last time I had one.



It is really good, IMO. Had to go to Murfreesboro, TN, to find it. Glad that's not all I was buying that day!


----------



## sour_grapes

Just opened (finally) the last of my WE SI Australian Petit Verdot. Even at ~5 years, still is pretty poor. Not sorry to see this batch meet its end!


----------



## countygrapeguy

Cooked a duck tonight, this seemed appropriate


----------



## opus345

sour_grapes said:


> Just opened (finally) the last of my WE SI Australian Petit Verdot. Even at ~5 years, still is pretty poor. Not sorry to see this batch meet its end!



Maybe that is why WE discontinued it? Was recently looking to see if anyone offered a PV Kit.


----------



## jgmann67

jswordy said:


> Thunderstorms are all gone so...
> 
> View attachment 58222



Pottsville’s finest.


----------



## jgmann67

opus345 said:


> Maybe that is why WE discontinued it? Was recently looking to see if anyone offered a PV Kit.



The PV, by all accounts, was meh. But the Amarone (and time a lesser degree, the Malbec) were very good. It unfortunate that WE eliminated them.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Just opened (finally) the last of my WE SI Australian Petit Verdot. Even at ~5 years, still is pretty poor. Not sorry to see this batch meet its end!



I have 100 bottles of strawberry just like that. It's enough to make me want to coil up some tubing to save it. LOL. But no, I won't.


----------



## jswordy

jgmann67 said:


> Pottsville’s finest.



I pretty much like every beer Yuengling makes and then there is the added allure of it being a decent sized non-craft American brewery. The Porter is very hard to find in the South so I grabbed it when I saw it and now I wish I'd grabbed more than two sixes. $6.99 a six in high sin tax Tennessee. Very reasonable, I thought.


----------



## jgmann67

jswordy said:


> I pretty much like every beer Yuengling makes and then there is the added allure of it being a decent sized non-craft American brewery. The Porter is very hard to find in the South so I grabbed it when I saw it and now I wish I'd grabbed more than two sixes. $6.99 a six in high sin tax Tennessee. Very reasonable, I thought.



Pottsville, PA is a short drive from my house. In my previous life, I had the opportunity to meet and work with Dick Yuengling and his crew. Great businessman, smart... makes a good beer.


----------



## geek

From Costco


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> From Costco



Thank you for posting, as it is 4:05 and I needed motivation to begin to get thirsty for my time at home.


----------



## Boatboy24

Winery Series Amarone that just hit 4 years old (pitched on 1/10/2016). Been a while since I've opened one and it is way better than I remember. I might be in trouble...


----------



## jswordy

Really working HARD to be the absolute worst white wine I have ever had, and that includes the $3.99 stuff. Flavor profile: water. I'll mix this with ginger ale as a spritzer from this glass on. 

Glad I only bought
two!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Really working HARD to be the absolute worst white wine I have ever had, and that includes the $3.99 stuff. Flavor profile: water. I'll mix this with ginger ale as a spritzer from this glass on.
> 
> Glad I only boughtView attachment 58303
> two!



Is it on the sweet side, or dry?


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Is it on the sweet side, or dry?



It tastes like water, so whatever you think water is on the wet/dry scale, there you are. I am not kidding, really zero flavor and I tried hard to get a flavor out of it. Has to be the worst white wine I have ever had. If it weren't for the money I have in it and the alcohol in it, I'd toss them. Good as a spritzer with ginger ale, which adds flavor, so that's how it'll get used up. 

Under edit: I tried a little out of the opened bottle and it does have a little twang to it, alcohol and hint of understated mineral-like taste. Still, I can see why they quit making it.


----------



## geek

Forgot when I made this one, few years ago for sure but don’t have my notes with me now.


----------



## Johnd

Not in my glass yet, but shortly will be drinking a 1999 Chateau Pontet-Canet with my daughter. I have a bottle of wine for each of my children with vintage year the same as their birth year, and we drink it together when they turn 21, and she just turned 21. I’m not usually one to bring a bottle to dinner at a restaurant, but this is a special case.


----------



## Mcjeff

Johnd said:


> Not in my glass yet, but shortly will be drinking a 1999 Chateau Pontet-Canet with my daughter. I have a bottle of wine for each of my children with vintage year the same as their birth year, and we drink it together when they turn 21, and she just turned 21. I’m not usually one to bring a bottle to dinner at a restaurant, but this is a special case.



Nice!


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Not in my glass yet, but shortly will be drinking a 1999 Chateau Pontet-Canet with my daughter. I have a bottle of wine for each of my children with vintage year the same as their birth year, and we drink it together when they turn 21, and she just turned 21. I’m not usually one to bring a bottle to dinner at a restaurant, but this is a special case.



Tell I said Happy Birthday.


----------



## jgmann67

A tight and tannic Malbec from Jim. 

I just opened it and am letting it breathe till dinner. Paired with a beautifully marbled steak. Gonna be a good night. 

Poured a little taste for me and the Mrs. It’s smokey, chocolate with blueberry on the palate. A bigger nose. 

Can’t wait to see how this opens up.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> A tight and tannic Malbec from Jim.
> 
> I just opened it and am letting it breathe till dinner. Paired with a beautifully marbled steak. Gonna be a good night.
> 
> Poured a little taste for me and the Mrs. It’s smokey, chocolate with blueberry on the palate. A bigger nose.
> 
> Can’t wait to see how this opens up.
> 
> View attachment 58350



Give it time.


----------



## Boatboy24

Eclipse Riesling. Really good now. Will be fantastic for this summer.


----------



## mainshipfred

That has always been one of my favorite labels.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Give it time.



Peppery too.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Peppery too.



Curious to hear your thoughts - good or bad. I may open a bottle tomorrow afternoon for consumption later in the evening, so I have a compare. As I recall the last time I had one, it was tight, as you noted. I feel like most of my wines from grapes are that way, at least until the 3+ year mark.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Curious to hear your thoughts - good or bad. I may open a bottle tomorrow afternoon for consumption later in the evening, so I have a compare. As I recall the last time I had one, it was tight, as you noted. I feel like most of my wines from grapes are that way, at least until the 3+ year mark.



My PS and Zin-PS blend are 3.5 years old and they are still wound pretty tight. 

This opened up quite a bit in just an hour and a half. I don’t usually drink Malbec, but I might start. This is really just a lovely wine. I didn’t expect so much blueberry though. Figured I’d get more blackberry, maybe more stewed black fruit. Smoothed our nicely and was wonderful with the ribeye steaks. 

If I had another, I would decant, sample and leave it be for at least 2 hours.


----------



## geek




----------



## jgmann67

jgmann67 said:


> My PS and Zin-PS blend are 3.5 years old and they are still wound pretty tight.
> 
> This opened up quite a bit in just an hour and a half. I don’t usually drink Malbec, but I might start. This is really just a lovely wine. I didn’t expect so much blueberry though. Figured I’d get more blackberry, maybe more stewed black fruit. Smoothed our nicely and was wonderful with the ribeye steaks.
> 
> If I had another, I would decant, sample and leave it be for at least 2 hours.



Correction. Decant a little longer. I saved a glass in the bottle overnight and had it while talking to my wife about houses. It was even better.


----------



## Boatboy24

91pts Wine Spectator. $9.99

100% Mencia. Fruity, with mid to light tannins. Very enjoyable and a pretty good bargain. Stock up!


----------



## ibglowin

2012 for a Mencia (in 2020) is definitely a "drink now" wine!


----------



## geek

Not in my glass but look at this 97,000 gallon spill..!!


https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/24/us/sonoma-wine-spill-97000-gallons-trnd/index.html


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 2012 for a Mencia (in 2020) is definitely a "drink now" wine!



I did. And I enjoyed it!


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> Not in my glass but look at this 97,000 gallon spill..!!
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/24/us/sonoma-wine-spill-97000-gallons-trnd/index.html


I shed a tear or four over that spill. Then I did a calculation on the lost amount. The article I saw said they would have sold for about $27 / bottle and if you assume 50,000 bottles. That's about $13.5million down the creek. That doesn't include any fines, Court costs, or cleanup cost.


----------



## Johnd

cmason1957 said:


> I shed a year or for over that spill. Then I did a calculation on the list amount. The article I saw said they would have sold for about $27 / bottle and if you assume 50,000 bottles. That's about $13.5million down the creek. That doesn't include any fines, Court costs, or cleanup cost.



Wonder if you can insure against losses like that....I suspect so.


----------



## cmason1957

This article came up in my Google News feed. Poor guy got fired over dumping a few thousand liters down the drain. Oh and if you read the article, it wasn't the first time he had done the same thing.

https://www-vice-com.cdn.ampproject...ally-spilling-dollar213k-of-wine-down-a-drain


----------



## geek

Snow almost all gone!


----------



## Boatboy24

I wish they'd offer that kit again. Good stuff!


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I wish they'd offer that kit again. Good stuff!



I have one of yours in my basement. Haven’t popped it open yet. Soon...

This weekend was a homemade wine weekend - a French Merlot, Craig’s Zin, a Luna Chard and an Aussie Chard, too.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I wish they'd offer that kit again. Good stuff!



This wine does not impress me much, not because it is very dry but I cannot find its flavors.


----------



## Chuck E

This one was on sale for 50% off. Very nice.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Not in my glass but look at this 97,000 gallon spill..!!
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/24/us/sonoma-wine-spill-97000-gallons-trnd/index.html



WHOA! 1 gallon = 5 bottles. 97,000 gallons = 485,000 bottles. 485,000 bottles times $27 = $13,095,000


----------



## countygrapeguy

One of my local favourites


----------



## sour_grapes

The wine lottery came up with one of my best kit wines ever as the one to drink tonight. It is a CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot. This is now 5.5 years old; I only have 2 left after this. It is very pleasurable.


----------



## countygrapeguy

First Gewurzt I tried from Alsace, it's great!


----------



## geek

Anyone tried this one?
2016.

At Costco for $8.49


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, we cannot let this thread go unanswered for a week!

I have open a CC Showcase Amarone. This one is almost exactly 5 years old. Damn, it is pretty nice!


----------



## Boatboy24

Delayed, but I'll join you with the Amarone, Paul. Just popped the cork on a Winery Series. Not quite as old as yours - pitched the yeast on 1/10/2016. But drinking pretty well.


----------



## geek




----------



## Ike64

White and red for Valentine's Day Surf and Turf.


----------



## sour_grapes

We're having Champagne, (okay, okay, sparkling wine) with dinner tonight. In a nod to Mike, I laid in a bunch of Gruet!

I mostly got Blanc de Noirs, so that I can tell my silly ABC ("anything but Chardonnay") guests that their palates can remain unsullied by any Chard grapes tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

Great choice IMHO!

If you ever spy their "Sauvage" sparkling wine out in the wild it is out of bounds good as well. Costco has it (at least in these parts for $12.99)


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Great choice IMHO!
> 
> If you ever spy their "Sauvage" sparkling wine out in the wild it is out of bounds good as well. Costco has it (at least in these parts for $12.99)



Nice! I have not seen that, but will keep my eye on it.

I got the Brut and the Blanc de Noirs on sale for $10.99.


----------



## ibglowin

We popped a bottle of the Blanc de Noir for New Years. It was very nice. I think it has just a hint of RS compared to the Brut which seems to make a lot of pallets happy. Great appetizer wine for sure.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Hows it holding up?




Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 58950


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Hows it holding up?



Still really nice, but flattening out a little. One bottle left after this one. Corks were from my first order made with Lafitte and they were a little 'aged' when I bottled the last few batches with 'em.


----------



## ibglowin

Any extra tannins or au naturel?


----------



## Boatboy24

Opti Red and Lallzyme was it.


----------



## ibglowin

Ah ha....


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Ah ha....



Interestingly, the longer it was open, the more the tannins came through.


----------



## ibglowin

My '11's have plateaued for sure (The FVW Trip). '12's still need some air but not much. '13's need more air for sure. All had a dose of Tannin FT Rouge pre ferment.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> My '11's have plateaued for sure (The FVW Trip). '12's still need some air but not much. '13's need more air for sure. All had a dose of Tannin FT Rouge pre ferment.



It is nice that you can "do a vertical," at least, after a fashion. Good stuff.


----------



## geek

Costco bought, surprisingly good wine at $5.99 a bottle.


----------



## CDrew

^^^

Another great Spanish wine at Costco for a crazy good price. 
I found this description of the "Caracol"
"Grapes: 55% Monastrell; 25% Cabernet Sauvignon; 20% Syrah. Tannin: Med. Acidity: Med. Notes: Uncertified organic. 60 year old vines. Partially oak aged. This wine is based on grapes from 60 year old vines of the local variety M"

That has not made it to my Costco yet but will watch for it. 

I did get a couple of the Pruno Magnums the other day, which in past years has been fantastic and reasonably priced. They need a couple more years before drinking based on past experience, but highly recommended if they get to your Costco.


----------



## geek

CDrew said:


> ^^^
> 
> Another great Spanish wine at Costco for a crazy good price.
> I found this description of the "Caracol"
> "Grapes: 55% Monastrell; 25% Cabernet Sauvignon; 20% Syrah. Tannin: Med. Acidity: Med. Notes: Uncertified organic. 60 year old vines. Partially oak aged. This wine is based on grapes from 60 year old vines of the local variety M"
> 
> That has not made it to my Costco yet but will watch for it.
> 
> I did get a couple of the Pruno Magnums the other day, which in past years has been fantastic and reasonably priced. They need a couple more years before drinking based on past experience, but highly recommended if they get to your Costco.



Thanks for the info.
For the price this is a very good wine, I'd definitely buy more.


----------



## CDrew




----------



## CDrew

CDrew said:


> View attachment 58997
> View attachment 58998




Here's the "Pruno"

I've had the '15 and '16, this '17 I just got. Super fun that they had magnums this year.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a winner for that price but I do have to question your choice of what wine to drink with fish! LOL





geek said:


> Costco bought, surprisingly good wine at $5.99 a bottle.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Looks like a winner for that price but I do have to question your choice of what wine to drink with fish! LOL
> 
> View attachment 58999



I know, but was dying to try this wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

CDrew said:


> I did get a couple of the *Pruno* Magnums the other day



Well, that is an unfortunate name!


----------



## sour_grapes

The antepenultimate bottle of my long-term experiment to see if I can age $9 bottles of wine into $10 bottles of wine!  Not fantastic, but nothing wrong with this one. 

Okay, I just checked my notes, and it looks like I spent $13 on this. It is still pretty fine, but I think it is past its peak. Or, perhaps I should say that the fruit is fading and the tannins and minerality are showing up a bit more. Seven years ago, my notes said: "Vanilla, plum, brandy, rubbing alcohol (!), baking spices, toffee. Smooth." Maybe I was more creative with my descriptors seven years ago!

The last two were scheduled to be consumed this spring. I think I will stick with that.


----------



## ibglowin

Paul, what temp would you say this wine was "cellared" at over the period? What are your storage conditions like for your wine?


----------



## sour_grapes

It is in a basement wine closet, below grade. The temperature changes slowly and seasonally. It spends most of the winter months in the mid-to-high 50s, and most of the summer months in the high 60s, _maybe_ reaching low 70s.

Mike, I am curious why you ask? Did my description of the wine's condition (which was fairly positive, I thought) make you suspect it had been ill-treated? As I said, nothing wrong with it.

EDIT: oops, that sounded defensive. I actually really want to know!


----------



## ibglowin

I ask because I have a 3L H3 Cab Sauv from 2010 sitting in my cellar and I keep thinking we need to find an occasion to pop open a giant bottle like that but have not. Your tasting notes made it sound like it was perhaps over the hill and I got a bit panicky. My cellar is 55F for about 6 months of the year but creeps up or down to/from 65 max during the Summer so I was wondering if yours was stored at a warmer temp or similar temp as mine. Sounds like I need to throw a Summer BBQ in a few months!



sour_grapes said:


> EDIT: oops, that sounded defensive. I actually really want to know!


----------



## geek

This reminds me I have a couple H3 Cab Sauv/Merlot from Costco sitting in the basement for like 2 years now...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like I need to throw a Summer BBQ in a few months!



Just let all of us know when to show up!


----------



## geek

A few months sounds like too long..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Really enjoying this PG. Think it’ll be great with the Chicken Piccata.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 59027



Must be Italian Night here at WMT...


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Must be Italian Night here at WMT...



Seems like it..!!

This Super Tuscan is one I made a few years ago, the nose and flavor is intense, but it has a kick at the end, maybe high acidity, but the flavor is powerful.


----------



## ibglowin

If it's over the hill for drinking I think it will have an easy 2nd chance career in the bottom of this dish....










geek said:


> A few months sounds like too long..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Doing some testing, tasting and topping up in the winery this afternoon (@mainshipfred : the SC-300 works like a charm). I grabbed a bottle of Columbia Crest Grand Estate 2017 Syrah for the top ups where I didn't already have 'extra' wine. This is a really nice wine - grab some if you can. Only ten bucks at Wegmans and more than worth every penny.


----------



## ibglowin

I heard it was national "open that bottle" day today. Good excuse to pop a cork on something I have had sitting in the cellar for a few years. 2010 J. Bookwalter Volume One. Did not suck. 100% Cab Sauv from the CV. Paired very well with some leftover beef stew from a couple nights ago.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> 2010 J. Bookwalter Volume One. Did not suck.



Jelly!


----------



## jswordy

Last night it was Chateau Clos du Roy 2015 Fronsac. And tonight, too, probably.


----------



## jswordy

There was only half a glass of Clos du Roy left for last night, so I opened one of these. Mmm... South Africa...


----------



## geek

At Costco, wife tells me the original price was $50 when this came in and now they dropped the price to $26.89.

2 bottles of champagne and 2 glasses in the box.

Definitely buying 2.


----------



## Wolfhound

Very tasty after letting her open up for an hour or so.


----------



## Mcjeff

Wolfhound said:


> View attachment 59228
> 
> 
> Very tasty after letting her open up for an hour or so.



I like this one with a good steak! I have a few of these in my cellar.


----------



## Wolfhound

Mcjeff said:


> I like this one with a good steak! I have a few of these in my cellar.



I should grab a few more to sit on. I like them a lot.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Enjoy that sunshine while you can!


----------



## jswordy

I guarantee this is COVID-19 free!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Enjoy that sunshine while you can!



Very rainy last night bit it cleared up nicely in the afternoon today.


----------



## geek

Awesome..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Celebrating the end of days?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Celebrating the end of days?



Friends came over from Tampa so good occasion.
I just went back to Costco for more!!!
Only 3 boxes left and my friends wanted to get 2.

Real good stuff


----------



## opus345

Definitely not panic buying.


----------



## jswordy

Ah, fresh up from the cellar. One must shelter in place, you know. However, it needn't be a hardship.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Ah, fresh up from the cellar. One must shelter in place, you know. However, it needn't be a hardship.
> 
> View attachment 59358



I've seen my share of bourbon barrel Cabs and Zins, but never a Scotch Shiraz. I imagine it will be a little over the top, but curious to hear what you think. What's the ABV?


----------



## Johnd

I don’t drink much on school nights, but these days, there’s no school, and the world is so outta whack, every night is fair game. Wifey and I opened up a 2015 Turley OVZ that’s right on track.


----------



## crushday

2016 Sauvignon Blanc (Master Vintner Limited Edition) paired with corned beef, red potatoes and cabbage. Really nice...


----------



## opus345

2011 Meeker Dry Creek Valley




Syrah


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> I've seen my share of bourbon barrel Cabs and Zins, but never a Scotch Shiraz. I imagine it will be a little over the top, but curious to hear what you think. What's the ABV?



I like the Jacobs Creek and have several bottles stored. It is a big, bold Aussie wine and the 2016 benefits IMO from splash filling the glass or letting it breathe some. I can definitely taste the influence of three months in scotch barrels. 14.8% ABV


----------



## jswordy

crushday said:


> 2016 Sauvignon Blanc (Master Vintner Limited Edition) paired with corned beef, red potatoes and cabbage. Really nice...



I too had corned beef, potatoes and cabbage yesterday. Really like that meal.


----------



## jswordy

Last night it was the Ancient Peaks Zinfandel, which has really improved from its rest in the cellar. Enjoyable.


----------



## jswordy

Not taking any chances! LOL. Man, I got sunburned mowing today. It was 80 here!


----------



## geek




----------



## wpt-me

Blueberry-pom from march 2018, yummy.

Bill


----------



## crushday

2016 WE Eclipse Zinfandel - I’m sad I drank so many early. This is really good now.


----------



## jgmann67

A nice Shaffer Chard with dinner. Bought it for my wife on her birthday last month. Almost fell off my chair when she said she thinks she prefers my chard (Luna Bianca) to the Shaffer. 

But then again: it’s a cheaper, bigger wine, and I have about 5 cases in my basement.


----------



## geek

Good value from Costco and good reviews.


----------



## ibglowin

You didn't waste no time. Just saw that review in my email inbox earlier today. Did you have this on hand or did you go out and brave the crowds of hoarders today at Costco? Any TP? LOL



geek said:


> Good value from Costco and good reviews.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You didn't waste no time. Just saw that review in my email inbox earlier today. Did you have this on hand or did you go out and brave the crowds of hoarders today at Costco? Any TP? LOL



I asked the wife if they had it available and Costco has it but running out on this wine, just a few bottles left, so I asked her to bring a bottle to try, didn’t suck!!


----------



## geek

Btw, they had TP and ran out quick but limiting 1 per client.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Good value from Costco and good reviews.
> 
> View attachment 59407
> 
> 
> View attachment 59408



Gallo Nero!


----------



## sour_grapes

A 4-yr-old CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab. Ahhh....


----------



## geek

If you approve Paul..,it’s all good [emoji4]


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> If you approve Paul..,it’s all good [emoji4]



I appreciate the thought, but it is really up to your tongue!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> I appreciate the thought, but it is really up to your tongue!



That's what she said LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> That's what she said LOL



Okay, that had me _literally_ LOL. Hope the wife doesn't ask what I was laughing at...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59425



Soo, are you thinking you may not survive the Zombie Apocalypse, so you might as well empty the cellar?


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, Every week your still on the "right side of the dirt" is an excuse to celebrate I guess. This has been laying down for quite some time. Still was excellent and Mrs IB approved and had a second glass which she seldom does. They can make a decent wine in that AVA as well as auto parts!


----------



## crushday

Having some WE Lodi Ranch 11 Cab Sauv with a nice pasta meal. Last time I had a bottle of this was September 2019. Seven months later, not sure if this a 4 or a 6 on the scale of 1-10. It’s drinkable but I had hoped for more given it’s been 27 months since I started it. I feel like this one is a slow developer. Mrs. B likes it...


----------



## geek

So no more WMT app for mobile phones.....this is a big bummer for me..

Are all of you uploading pics from your laptop?? Very not practical.


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> So no more WMT app for mobile phones.....this is a big bummer for me..
> 
> Are all of you uploading pics from your laptop?? Very not practical.



I upload from laptop, desktop, and Ipad, all equally as easy, not sure where you're having a problem..........


----------



## CDrew

geek said:


> So no more WMT app for mobile phones.....this is a big bummer for me..
> 
> Are all of you uploading pics from your laptop?? Very not practical.




Just install a browser like Chrome on your phone. Then open WMT in that browser. Log in as usual. Works fine. No need for the app. I'll try and edit with a screen shot picture to show it upload pics just fine.


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> I upload from laptop, desktop, and Ipad, all equally as easy, not sure where you're having a problem..........



The problem is not being able to use the WMT app on my phone any longer, they discontinued support for it.
The app is what I always use, maybe 90% of the times. Using a mobile device is convenient and easy.

I guess I'd try the browser on my phone.


----------



## geek

CDrew said:


> Just install a browser like Chrome on your phone. Then open WMT in that browser. Log in as usual. Works fine. No need for the app. I'll try and edit with a screen shot picture to show it upload pics just fine.
> 
> View attachment 59532



Thanks, will try this.


----------



## mainshipfred

I send them to my PC since the phone is just too small for me to use.

BTW you can't stop using the forum. How else are we to know which wines to buy from Costco.


----------



## ibglowin

I find it so much easy from my laptop. Copy. Paste. Post reply. Done!



geek said:


> Are all of you uploading pics from your laptop?? Very not practical.


----------



## jswordy

This working from home thing is ROUGH! Solanara and home made pizza tonight! Oh the smell. Gotta go!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I find it so much easy from my laptop. Copy. Paste. Post reply. Done!



How do you take your pictures?


----------



## ibglowin

Lots of pics and meme's come from FB and two keystrokes and done. These are the ones that would never show up in the app for some reason but were seen just fine on a web browser be it mobile or desktop version.

Pics I take personally on my iPhone get transferred in seconds to my MacBook Air photo library and again its a simple 2 or 3 keystrokes and they are uploaded as well.



geek said:


> How do you take your pictures?


----------



## ibglowin

Test


----------



## geek

Testing with iPhone browser...


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Testing with iPhone browser...



Better retry. Something went horribly wrong during that test... That bottle of Opus 1 somehow showed up as Michelob Ultra, whatever that is....


----------



## CDrew

geek said:


> Testing with iPhone browser...



You got it. Now, when you upload a photo, hit "post full size" and it will put your full size photo into your post.

And, yeah, that's not a wine picture.


----------



## crushday

Jack fruit fajitas tonight. Hoping this pairs well...


----------



## Sally Scheibner

You make grape juice wine? I am long time ago wine maker and am just now getting a batch of frozen grape started. Tonight I’m drinking Pacific peak Pinot Grigio from a box. It’s ok for an inexpensive wine. I’m not embarrassed to say, I also add some lime juice and ice. Never get too tipsy  that way. Can’t wait to try homemade again.


----------



## crushday

@Sally Scheibner - Yes, I make wine. My newest project is found here: Rattlesnake Hills Malbec

This site is replete with lots of people who can help if you ask. So, ask...


----------



## ibglowin

EFESTE counter to "Sideways" merlot. 2014 "Upright". 100% Merlot from Red Mountain. This is not your Mother's merlot by a long shot. Needed 45 mins of air time to soften the tannins. After that it was my preferred wine for sure with the Cacio e Pepe. Sauv Blanc was not doing it for me by a long shot!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> This is not your Mother's merlot by a long shot. Needed 45 mins of air time to soften the tannins.



How old?


----------



## Johnd

Last evening, after cocktails, wifey and I polished off a 2015 Turley Petite Syrah from the Hayne Vineyard. I felt like we were a little early with it, though in the drinking window. Still had some tannin and acidity that I know will lay down in another few years. Only had two bottles, so the other one will have to represent PS from Hayne.


----------



## ibglowin

2014



Boatboy24 said:


> How old?


----------



## crushday

Very smooth from one of my favorite wineries...


----------



## sour_grapes

I was unfamiliar with what distinguished "Grand Durif" from plain ol' Durif (AKA, Petite Sirah). Evidently, it isn't really a thing (Caymus – Suisun Grand Durif 2017 – Small Winemakers Collection ):



> Suisun (su-soon) Valley, which lies to the Southeast of Caymus, is only a 40-minute drive and is similar to Napa Valley 40 years ago. With its warm days and cool nights, the region is known for delicious stone fruits and walnuts – increasingly, it is also gaining recognition for its wine. Durif is synonymous with Petite Sirah, the widely grown grape in the region – Chuck added “Grand” to the name of Suisun-grown Durif because he doesn’t do “petit”. With lush textural tannins, this wine is rich, supple and totally enjoyable.


----------



## Johnd

crushday said:


> Very smooth from one of my favorite wineries...
> 
> View attachment 59681


Got a few of those myself, love it!!


----------



## Boatboy24

crushday said:


> Very smooth from one of my favorite wineries...
> 
> View attachment 59681




Oooh! That's a good one! I miss being able to get my Suisun Valley grapes.


----------



## Johnd

Down to my last 4 bottles, it just keeps getting better, wish I had another case........


----------



## crushday

Johnd said:


> Down to my last 4 bottles, it just keeps getting better, wish I had another case........


I want to come to your house!


----------



## Johnd

crushday said:


> I want to come to your house!



Come on, just keep your distance..........LOL!


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I was unfamiliar with what distinguished "Grand Durif" from plain ol' Durif (AKA, Petite Sirah). Evidently, it isn't really a thing (Caymus – Suisun Grand Durif 2017 – Small Winemakers Collection ):



Re-reading my note makes me remember: I meant to say that I would LOVE to get a bite of one. Just cut me a slice to nibble on...


----------



## crushday

sour_grapes said:


> Re-reading my note makes me remember: I meant to say that I would LOVE to get a bite of one. Just cut me a slice to nibble on...


PM your address and I’ll ship you a bottle.


----------



## wpt-me

Raspberry tea wine cica June 2018.

Bill


----------



## sour_grapes

crushday said:


> PM your address and I’ll ship you a bottle.



You are too kind, sir, too kind. But I will not choose to impose upon your kindness! But I do thank you nonetheless.


----------



## crushday

Had my first bottle of a RJS Pinot Grigio tonight. Started 1/4/2019. Man, it’s good.

Mrs. B made some great chicken, bacon and rice soup for dinner. Seemed like the right meal to try the first bottle. Glad I did...


----------



## mainshipfred

Last night I opened a bottle of my 2017 peach which was made with a gallon of Vintners Best concentrate and 10 or so lbs of peaches and a bottle of 2019 peach which yielded 10 gallons using 120 lbs of peaches and 3 gallons of Chardonnay concentrate. The 2017 was back sweetened and the 2019 was dry. Talk about a tale of 2 wines they, were so different. The ABV of the 17 was 10 - 11% and probably perfect the 19 is around 15% and too high. I prefer a dry over a sweet but the 17 was just a perfect balance.


----------



## jburtner

My Coronavirus Blend in the glass. Sorta new’ish but I bottled some up for top-up stock and topping up tonights tomato basil bolognese and the chef!

Cheers,
Johann


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd

Trying one of the two bottles of 2016 Turley Casa Nuestra, never had it before. WA says: “A new bottling for Turley, the 2016 Casa Nuestra hails from a site in northeast Saint Helena planted with an eclectic mix of red and white varieties. Offering up complex aromas of cherries, black raspberries, plums, licorice and subtle petroleum jelly, it's a full-bodied, ample wine that's quite deep and firmly structured in profile, though its tannins are largely concealed by fleshy, dramatic fruit. (drink 2018-2032)”

Mostly Zin with some other grapes mixed in, sort of a field blend I suppose. Beautiful nose, very big and bold, definite winner on a lovely Friday evening.


----------



## geek

I had a Costco run today and this one never gets old.


----------



## Johnd

It’s a two bottle night (we’ve dispensed with school nights and weekend nights, we now have one and two bottle nights) and the first is this 2013 Castello di Amorosa Sangiovese to pair with our Italian food for dinner. I picked these up pretty cheap when I was at the castle a few years back and didn’t really expect a whole lot, and was very pleasantly surprised. A very well made example of Sangiovese, smooth with good acidity and lots of bright red fruit flavors, glad I have more!!


----------



## ibglowin

Just buy a case! LOL 



geek said:


> I had a Costco run today and this one never gets old.


----------



## Johnd

Moving right along, and enjoying the path we’re on, cracked a 2016 Del Dotto Sangiovese. This is a fabulous wine, a bit darker, bolder, and rounder than the last, and the oak is just perfect.


----------



## crushday

@Johnd You’ll sleep well...

BTW - that’s a great selection of wines!


----------



## ibglowin

Reaching way back in the cellar. The cork looked like it was brand new when extracted. Just pulled a 3lb Tri-Tip off the grill to rest.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Reaching way back in the cellar. The cork looked like it was brand new when extracted. Just pulled a 3lb Tri-Tip off the grill to rest.
> 
> View attachment 59852



How was it? Did some filets tonight for me + the wife. Sous vide with butter, marjoram, S&P and some fresh garlic. Then seared over lump charcoal. Was really craving a nice big red. 5 more days!


----------



## opus345

2014 Longplay Pinot Noir Lia's Vineyard, Willamette Valley. Great label.


----------



## ibglowin

Awesome. It has held up very well indeed. Tannins were smooth and well integrated. Perfect oak. Still plenty of acid to have a nice long finish and enough to to cut through the Tri Tip. When I looked at the bottle I noticed what looked to be some residual glue. It dawned on me this was one of my very first purchases after WS named the 2005 CC Reserve Cabernet the #1 Wine back in 2009. That wine was long gone in any store so I purchased a bottle of what was available at a local wineshop in Santa fe. This has been laying down in my cellar since then. The wine was made by the same winemaker (Ray Einberger) who made the 2005 vintage. He retired back in 2014 from CSM. These (WA) wines will last a long time if you have the right storage conditions.



Boatboy24 said:


> How was it? Did some filets tonight for me + the wife. Sous vide with butter, marjoram, S&P and some fresh garlic. Then seared over lump charcoal. Was really craving a nice big red. 5 more days!


----------



## Johnd

Did a low n slow for 4 hours on 2 racks of baby backs today while I worked in the yard, which we polished off with some mixed veggies and baked beans. Just settling in for the evening with a 2016 Venge Silecieux. Decent wine, but not one of his best. Nice fruity bouquet, jammy, lots of dark fruit, just find the finish on the short side, shortly after you swallow the wine, the flavor / aroma goes with it. Tasty nonetheless.


----------



## Ted Brumleve

Gewurztraminer. Just bottled. Juice from Walker's in Forestville, NY. Best white I have ever made IMO. Got the last 5 gallon jug from my local supply shop here in Louisville, KY.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Just buy a case! LOL



I actually should and put to rest for a couple years.


----------



## crushday

Super Pinot on a fine Monday!


----------



## opus345

Joined Kokomo last year. Was thinking we would drop after a year, but this and a couple of their Pinots are amazing.


----------



## Boatboy24

Lot's of pics with hand sanitizer in the background lately. What gives?


----------



## geek




----------



## crushday

Happy hour with a 2016 WE Bravado - Cab/Sang blend. Only 3 bottles left.


----------



## crushday

Moving past happy hour...


----------



## Johnd

The first time we went to wine country, our hotel recommended a little boutique winery called Aonair, so we went and fell in love with the place. Not just the wine, the people, the story, the vineyard, it just felt like home. We’ve kept up our club membership through the years and still get excited when our wines come in. Tonight we’re having the 2015 Cab Reserve, a real pleaser!!


----------



## opus345

2016 BOAR D'EAUX BLEND(86% Cabernet Sauvignon, 9% Merlot & 5% Primitivo)


----------



## Ted Brumleve

Cab Sav from 2016. Turned out OK but wasn't degassed properly, so if I let it aerate for a while it's not bad.


----------



## Boatboy24

Another Lent bites the dust!


----------



## jswordy

Hard times in quarantine-land.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Another Lent bites the dust!
> 
> View attachment 60026



Congrats, Jim! Must have been a weird one this time!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Congrats, Jim! Must have been a weird one this time!



Very. My cheat day was a Zoom happy hour with some of my high school friends.


----------



## crushday

Massive Cab. Just like I like it...


----------



## countygrapeguy

@*Boatboy24 What are your thoughts on The Prisoner? I recently had a bottle without knowing much about it and ended up deep diving into its history which I found very interesting!*

For me it was a gift, and probably something I wouldn't have bought for myself, but was glad that I had be exposed to it.


----------



## Boatboy24

countygrapeguy said:


> @*Boatboy24 What are your thoughts on The Prisoner? I recently had a bottle without knowing much about it and ended up deep diving into its history which I found very interesting!*
> 
> For me it was a gift, and probably something I wouldn't have bought for myself, but was glad that I had be exposed to it.



I've always liked it, but don't make a habit of drinking wines in this price range. In all honesty, you could do better for the money, but it's a good wine. In recent years not quite what it used to be though. This one was a 2015 and was a gift.


----------



## geek

Delicious


----------



## opus345




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 60090



A little something to go with lunch?


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights wine with the strip steaks.



Boatboy24 said:


> A little something to go with lunch?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Last nights wine with the strip steaks.



Tasting notes...


----------



## ibglowin

First of two bottles from that year (2010) in the Cellar. No complaints. Worth the price of admission. Went wonderfully with the NY Strip. 








geek said:


> Tasting notes...


----------



## Kraffty

There's going to be some serious cellar restocking going on once we're free to roam the wineries again.
Mike


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> There's going to be some serious cellar restocking going on once we're free to roam the wineries again.
> Mike



There's plenty of wine a Costco Mike, just ask @geek.


----------



## ibglowin

I have probably bought more this Spring than ever before as most wine clubs are offering larger discounts than usual as well as free shipping on a case or as little as 6 bottles. A case can cost as much as $40 to ship to me. It helps that we have BFF's that trust my judgment enough to split most shipments with.


----------



## geek

And there again, why should we make wine?? LOL


----------



## crushday

First bottle of Winexpert Washington Columbia Valley Riesling. Very nice. Light, fruity and tasty!

Paired with spinach salad, strawberries, pine nuts and bacon as a side dish. Chicken cordon blue as a main dish. 

Awesome!


----------



## CDrew

ibglowin said:


> I have probably bought more this Spring than ever before as most wine clubs are offering larger discounts than usual as well as free shipping on a case or as little as 6 bottles. A case can cost as much as $40 to ship to me. It helps that we have BFF's that trust my judgment enough to split most shipments with.



Same here. Some solid deals if you pick up cases at the winery. You call and pay first, then drive up and they have it ready for you at the curb. We made the rounds last weekend when I had a day off. Social distance maintained. A couple of cases of a great foothill 2015 Zinfandel for $8.60 per bottle was the stand out buy. It's really been great and a bright spot in the midst of this public health disaster. We have enough to survive an extended period of lock-down! Likely enough to get us until the 2018 is ready to enter the regular rotation in 2021.


----------



## opus345




----------



## Johnd

Tonight I decided to pull out the 2001 Switchback Ridge Petite Sirah, it’s surely recovered from its journey here. Drinking window from WA is 2003 - 2023, didn’t want it to expire in the bottle, it’s far from it!! Aromatic perfume bomb, this sucker filled the room, and didn’t disappoint on the palate either. Two sips in, it’s every bit of a WA 96 in my book!!


----------



## crushday

Johnd said:


> Tonight I decided to pull out the 2001 Switchback Ridge Petite Sirah, it’s surely recovered from its journey here. Drinking window from WA is 2003 - 2023, didn’t want it to expire in the bottle, it’s far from it!! Aromatic perfume bomb, this sucker filled the room, and didn’t disappoint on the palate either. Two sips in, it’s every bit of a WA 96 in my book!!
> View attachment 60131


Dang...


----------



## Doug’s wines

Nice Drouhin Pinot from a recent trip to the Willamette. Notes of cherry, strawberry and vanilla. 
Very nice pairing with my wife’s roast beef, Lima’s and corn.


----------



## geek

Mixed some very dry Vermentino with a bit of this very sweet.


----------



## ibglowin

Your realize that is a dessert wine? Supposed to be paired well....... with dessert!


----------



## Doug’s wines

Broke into my Pine Ridge club shipment and pulled out the new Charmstone blend. Not bad. Going to go well with the Pork Butt I’m about to pull off my BIG green Egg, 

Broke


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Mixed some very dry Vermentino with a bit of this very sweet.View attachment 60211





ibglowin said:


> Your realize that is a dessert wine? Supposed to be paired well....... with dessert!



Hey! ANYTHING goes during the Coronapocalypse imprisonment. Drink it with breakfast, Varis, if that is what you want!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Your realize that is a dessert wine? Supposed to be paired well....... with dessert!



absolutely, wife can’t stand a wine too dry like the Vermentino so I had to find a solution


----------



## Doug’s wines

I often add a drop (or ten) of sweet spiced rum to my wife’s dry whites. She loves it. I also have some cassis I add every so often. Makes a really cool cocktail because the cassis drops to the bottom of the glass and stays until she swirls it up real good.

to stay true to the vermentino I wonder if a little aperol + club soda would be good?


----------



## ibglowin

2012 right bank Bordeaux blend from Saviah Cellars. Awesome from first to last drop. Went especially well with some rigatoni with bolognese sauce.


----------



## Boatboy24

My 2017 Malbec was perfect with burger night last night.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 60242



That was a great kit. Wish they'd do another.


----------



## Doug’s wines

At a little over 2 years, this one is drinking pretty well! 




goes pretty well with pizza hut thin crust pepperoni, sausage and bacon pizza.


----------



## cmason1957

I don't have a picture of this. Today my wife and I bottled a double batch of Peach Apricot Chardonnay, an Elderflower, and a Blueberry. A total of ten cases. If course we had some leftover partial bottles. I can upstairs and my wife has poured some into a glass for me and there was a bottle sitting next to it. Unbeknownst to me the glass had the peach Apricot Chardonnay and the bottle was the Elderflower. So into the one I poured some of the other, boy did that taste good. Both are good on their own, but together was wonderful.


----------



## sour_grapes

Doug’s wines said:


> At a little over 2 years, this one is drinking pretty well!
> 
> View attachment 60245
> 
> 
> goes pretty well with pizza hut thin crust pepperoni, sausage and bacon pizza.



You would think that RJS would have called that Spanish blend "Garnacha/Syrah." Sounds good, though!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> That was a great kit. Wish they'd do another.


Maybe this one did not come up as expected but to me it is missing something, aside from being very dry, it is like a bit tart and out of flavor.

i made it per instructions.


----------



## geek

When I become wealthy like you guys


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> When I become wealthy like you guys
> 
> View attachment 60259


You won’t be wealthy long by buying 92 point wines for $104. If you’re going to spend that kind of money on a bottle of wine, you can do much better!!


----------



## Doug’s wines

I was a stags leap club member for several years. Fay is my favorite single they do, although cask 23 and SLV are both very good. Parker gave the 16 a 96, and spectator a 94

Special occasion bottles.


That’s my last remaining stags bottle. Drank all the Fay and SLV already.


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> You won’t be wealthy long by buying 92 point wines for $104. If you’re going to spend that kind of money on a bottle of wine, you can do much better!!



It was tempting but I said nahhh


----------



## geek

This is what I got instead, does not suck


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> It was tempting but I said nahhh



LOL! If you work at it, you can get really good wines for attractive prices, just gotta be willing to try some different things


----------



## ibglowin

With a steak?!? 



geek said:


> This is what I got instead, does not suck


----------



## sour_grapes

For a change, the most enjoyable thing I had from NM today wasn't a photo from Mike:


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> With a steak?!?



I know, wanted to pop open an Amoroso but couldn’t resist this SV


----------



## Boatboy24

Sister in law and her kids came by yesterday so we could all sit 6 feet apart on the deck. Nice socializing again. Popped a bottle of the Viognier/Rousanne/Marsanne and a bottle of the 2017 Merlot (with some Cab Franc). Both were very good.


----------



## dabogdan

I bottled some wine yesterday. It’s a white sangria I purchased from Midwest. Of course we had to have some!


----------



## Johnd

A little 2016 Cab Franc from Aonair, a 4 barrel production. With just a few rows of grapes, it’s pretty hard to get their Cab Franc, managed two bottles and glad I did. It’s hard to find a really good straight up CF, and it’s awesome when you can find a good one, this is one. Satisfying nose of lilacs and red fruit, full-bodied with solid tannins, red and black berries, and a nice long finish. A real winner in my book.


----------



## geek

I made this about 4 years ago maybe, or more.
Very bold.


----------



## Boatboy24

The last of it's generation. I started this kit in December of 2012 (my first year making wine) and bottled in May of 2013. This has held up really well. And the cork from George at FineVineWines has held up as well. A great wine (if I do say so myself), but a sad reminder of an excellent business and business owner lost.


----------



## Rocky

Thig said:


> That's funny, good Bourbon doesn't need anything else in the glass.
> 
> What is the glass for?


----------



## ibglowin

Not a normal pizza wine but it was tonight!


----------



## sour_grapes

Thig said:


> That's funny, good Bourbon doesn't need anything else in the glass.






Rocky said:


> What is the glass for?




I was curious to see the context for the comment that @Thig had posted that Rocky was cleverly playing off of. I was a bit surprised to find it was 6 years old, but imagine my profound surprise to see that Thig was responding to something that *I* had posted, lo those many years ago. I know most here won't agree with me , but I found it fun to re-read myself.



sour_grapes said:


> True story: I went to a nice restaurant once, and, after dinner, ordered a single-malt scotch neat. The young waiter asked if I wanted that "up, or on the rocks?"
> 
> I had been a young, naive waiter for many years, and I identified with the kid, and I wanted to be nice. "No, no, I replied, I want it neat. Just tell your bartender I want it neat, he will know."
> 
> He nodded, and went off to the bar. He then came back and said the bartender wanted to know if I wanted it up or on the rocks. I said "No, just straight, that is, neat. Don't mix it with anything. Just the scotch itself." He went back to the bartender to negotiate this strange request.
> 
> He came back AGAIN, reporting the bartender didn't understand what I wanted, did I want it up or on the rocks? I began to lose my patience. From there, the conversation went like this:
> 
> Him: "So, how should he make this?"
> 
> Me: "Tell him to take a glass"
> 
> Him: "uh-huh..."
> 
> Me: "and then take the bottle of scotch"
> 
> Him: "uh-huh..."
> 
> Me: "and then pour some of the scotch into the glass"
> 
> Him: "uh-huh..."
> 
> Me: "and then you bring the glass to me."
> 
> Poor kid looked gobsmacked, but it worked. He apologized that neither he nor his bartender had ever heard of this before.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> The last of it's generation. I started this kit in December of 2012 (my first year making wine) and bottled in May of 2013. This has held up really well. And the cork from George at FineVineWines has held up as well. A great wine (if I do say so myself), but a sad reminder of an excellent business and business owner lost.
> 
> View attachment 60358



Checked my notes and I started this kit on *Dec 11, 2013*


----------



## geek

Made this limoncello about 2 years ago, rocket fuel I think in the 30% ABV range 
Used that bottle from a lemoncello I bought from Costco at that time.


Need to go easy, small sips


----------



## Johnd

2015 Venge Family Reserve Cab, perfect wine for sitting outside with Mrs. JohnD and the dirty dozen.


----------



## Doug’s wines

Made this a little over a year ago. Not loving it tonight. Think I may have over fortified it.


----------



## crushday

Johnd said:


> 2015 Venge Family Reserve Cab, perfect wine for sitting outside with Mrs. JohnD and the dirty dozen.
> View attachment 60386


Nice choice, John. We had a bottle of 2016 Forza tonight. It’s turned out to be a nice wine!


----------



## crushday

Doug’s wines said:


> View attachment 60387
> 
> Made this a little over a year ago. Not loving it tonight. Think I may have over fortified it.


Doug, tell me more about the Petite Ruby Cab. I’ll be bottling 15 gallons of that wine in a couple of months.


----------



## Doug’s wines

Good eye catching that in the background @crushday . I was at my daughter’s house when I took this picture, but it’s a bottle I gave them. Really took me a while to figure out how you knew I made that kit! 

I started that LE17 Petit Ruby Cab on Jan 10, 2018, bottled it August of 18 (hurried to bottle as I moved) and most recently opened a bottle about a month ago (I didn’t have any of the one in the picture, they drank it without me ). My notes say that the wine has vanilla on the nose and dark fruit + black Peper on the palate. Took about 30 minutes to open up and the Tannins are very soft. Overall it’s a nice drinking wine, but I had some pretty high hopes for this blend to be bigger and bolder than it has turned out so far.

In hindsight I wish I had added some finishing tannins for a little more structure mouthfeel, but the rush to bottle through me off my game.


----------



## crushday

@Doug’s wines Thanks for the info. I barrel aged mine on July 1, 2019 in a 15 gallon French oak barrel. I’ve been using the extra 3 gallons as top up wine for it and other barrels I have aging. 

I started it in March of 2018 and it was carboy aged for about a year. I’ve thieved a few tastes over the last year and have been underwhelmed thus far. It’s been a while now since the last thieving. I bottle on or around July 1st 2020. I’ll give you my impressions then if you’d like.


----------



## Doug’s wines

@crushday definitely like to hear your thoughts. I tossed some oak in the carboy, but didn’t have the chance to barrel age this one due to life impacts. Would like to know how yours turned out.


----------



## Boatboy24

This was one of my ‘gateway drugs’ when I first started to realize that in many cases, wines over $10 are better than wines under $10. Cheaper than it used to be, I had to grab one when I saw them for $11.50 at Costco today.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco run. Brave man!






Boatboy24 said:


> I had to grab one when I saw them for $11.50 at Costco today.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Costco run. Brave man!
> 
> View attachment 60491



Is that the bio-hazard one? lol


----------



## ibglowin

I personally like the Bruce Willis "12 Monkeys" suit for Costco shopping these days........


----------



## geek

Costco is actually one of the best stores handling this virus situation, they provide good wipe stations at the entrance, registers were arranged so one is open and the next is closed, plus the registers have a big glass wall surrounding the employee, plus other things, all good.

Go Costco..!! (you can tell I'm a big fan  )


----------



## ibglowin

I don't plan on attempting to make a run for awhile still.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I don't plan on attempting to make a run for awhile still.



Us either, no need to walk into a grocery store, the InstaCart App has been great here where we live. We put an order together yesterday evening, selected "Fast and Flexible" for our delivery time. This morning, before 7 AM, our shopper was in the store picking out our stuff, communicating about what was available, what wasn't, making substitutions where needed, groceries were sitting outside the garage door at 7:45 AM as I was leaving for the office.

Have to admit, though, I miss walking up and down the meat display looking at all of the offerings, deciding what to cook on the weekend.............


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and/or I have been making regular grocery runs. Doing the math makes me probably not paranoid enough to fear this. The chances of catching it are fairly low, even if I am in the old folks age bracket. And I mostly don't bother with a mask.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Costco is actually one of the best stores handling this virus situation, they provide good wipe stations at the entrance, registers were arranged so one is open and the next is closed, plus the registers have a big glass wall surrounding the employee, plus other things, all good.
> 
> Go Costco..!! (you can tell I'm a big fan  )



They had staff in the parking lot at each of the 'cart corrals', wiping down every cart as they were returned by customers.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> They had staff in the parking lot at each of the 'cart corrals', wiping down every cart as they were returned by customers.



Yep, that too.


----------



## crushday

I’ll be pulling the cork on this baby in a couple hours for a birthday celebration.


----------



## sour_grapes

Happy birthday to the lucky birthday boy or girl!


----------



## geek

crushday said:


> I’ll be pulling the cork on this baby in a couple hours for a birthday celebration.
> 
> View attachment 60505



Happy Bday..!!


----------



## geek

RJS Okanagan Meritage LE started Nov 2018
It had a sugar blend so final wine has RS but it is real nice.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> RJS Okanagan Meritage LE started Nov 2018
> It had a sugar blend so final wine has RS but it is real nice.
> 
> View attachment 60567



Nice color on it, but what's with the clear bottle?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice color on it, but what's with the clear bottle?



That was the left over from the 5gal carboy still waiting for me to bottle.
For me this will be a winner, need to bottle soon..!!


----------



## joeswine

the_rayway said:


> Me too! Drinking Kracken spiced rum and Pepsi tonight!
> 
> Ugh, I need it after waiting around at the hospital for 3 hours only for them to tell us our son had an allergic reaction. Really? Huh, I thought I brought him because NOTHING was wrong.
> 
> Sorry  my rant for the night


Ll


----------



## joeswine

Lemon limoncello liqueur.


----------



## geek

Pinot Gris kit from RJS, like 4 years old.


----------



## joeswine

Tonight I had opened an Isabella Black berry , base from Walker's.


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Well, how's it taste. Wish I had a bottle to try, one of my favorite varietals!

But don't send me one, that person who finishes off my bottles every night might steal it!


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Well, how's it taste. Wish I had a bottle to try, one of my favorite varietals!
> 
> But don't send me one, that person who finishes off my bottles every night might steal it!



Why the tall hock, did you back sweeten it?


----------



## Boatboy24

This has been sitting in the fridge since my last Chilean grape pickup (and the last time Harford did grape/juice) - almost two years ago to the day. Seeing as I may be bottling that Chilean wine in the next few days, I figured why not.


----------



## Doug’s wines

Opening tester halves tonight of last years batches. This amarone plus an eclipse Nebbiolo are my first wines Ive aged in a barrel (thanks @mainshipfred !). Wow. The difference is amazing! The amarone went in first for 6 weeks and when I pulled it out I thought it was over oaked for sure as it tasted like smoked oak water, but I put it in a carboy to sit. I then put the Nebiollo in for 2 months (it is spectacular!), then an eclipse Shiraz for 3 months (haven’t tasted yet). At that point I tasted the amarone and realized the oak had integrated (what!?), proving its hard to over oak amarone, and decided to put it back in the barrel where it sat for 3 months. Bottled it about 2 months ago and man it is good!

The amarone is full of licorice notes on the nose, and a nice touch of black fig, raisin and vanilla on the palate. Nice velvety mouth feel as well. The alcohol is a bit intense, but hoping that settles a bit.


----------



## crushday

2017 Chilean Malbec Mosti Mondiale Meglioli (started June 3, 2018) barrel aged in a 23L for six months (November 1, 2018 through May 1, 2019. Been in bottle for twelve months - It's amazing!

Barrel aging has changed everything.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## crushday

jealous!


----------



## geek

Mine is a bit all over the place, but we were real hungry and in a rush


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice touch with the Micheladas! Gotta try that one of these days.


----------



## ZebraB

I thought I was buying ready made margarita, but turned out to be blue weber agave wine. It is like a very dry margarita. Yum. I definite do over. Wish there was a kit for next year but.....







Rancho La Gloria Margarita - at Drizly.com


Our flagship Margarita puts subtle twist on this classic cocktail. The smooth agave wine sets a perfect base for aromas of lime and lemon-curd meringue with a smooth sorbet finish of candied-orange peel. Made with 100% blue weber agave and real lime juice. Simply pour over ice and enjoy!




drizly.com


----------



## ibglowin

Rush to go where! Watch Netflix? Hulu? 



geek said:


> Mine is a bit all over the place, but we were real hungry and in a rush......


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Rush to go where! Watch Netflix? Hulu?



In a rush to eat.!!


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking a glass of Chilean Syrah from a juice bucket and a couple of lugs of grapes. Turned three years old today and after decanting for about two hours is very drinkable and quite flavorful. My hopes are raised on this one a bit, last trial wasn't as promising. Will hide the rest of the bottle so that guy who is finishing it off every night can't do another bottle in.

Too lazy to take a picture, go down stairs to photoshop for size and post. I've had a long day!


----------



## crushday

Lagavulin single malt scotch - very good whiskey on a very good evening...


----------



## cmason1957

crushday said:


> Lagavulin single malt scotch - very good whiskey on a very good evening...
> 
> View attachment 60934


Always an excellent thing to have in your glass.


----------



## geek

For later, giving it a try


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

You had me at Red Mountain. You had me at Red..... Mountain.....


----------



## Doug’s wines

Picked this bottle up at the winery on a trip to Bainbridge Island many years ago. The bottle has moved across country with me and been kept at 3 different homes. I figured it would be corked or past it’s prime, but it’s excellent. Probably cost me <$30 to buy and 100’s to store and move over the years .


----------



## ibglowin

A WA wine with a long story for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

40% Touriga Nacional, 40% Aragonez, 20% Jaen. $8.99, IIRC. Pretty nice!


----------



## ibglowin

Yardwork is done for the weekend!


----------



## Boatboy24

86 and sunny, with some shade and a good breeze on the deck? I'm in! Put me down for some Rose! And yes, I couldn't find my ice bucket.


----------



## geek

Why not...


----------



## Boatboy24

@geek What happened to the lid of your grill?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> @geek What happened to the lid of your grill?



I really don’t know, no holes but it has that bent, I think someone dropped it and didn’t tell me a thing.
But I have a new one in the shed that I may be replacing tomorrow.

thanks for reminding me


----------



## crushday

geek said:


> I really don’t know, no holes but it has that bent, I think someone dropped it and didn’t tell me a thing.
> But I have a new one in the shed that I may be replacing tomorrow.
> 
> thanks for reminding me


Do you live on a golf course? Lol...


----------



## geek

crushday said:


> Do you live on a golf course? Lol...



there’s one close around but NOT that close LOL


----------



## ibglowin

At first I thought he moved the temp gauge from the lower side to up top. The dent looks lost like it was made to hold that gauge.




Boatboy24 said:


> @geek What happened to the lid of your grill?


----------



## ceeaton

I didn't even notice the indentation. I didn't remember seeing the grill in the picture, had to go back and look. All I saw was the beer!

Too early, gotta wait till noon...


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> I didn't even notice the indentation. I didn't remember seeing the grill in the picture, had to go back and look. All I saw was the beer!
> 
> Too early, gotta wait till noon...



There you go Craig, you're in business, the beer is what REALLY counts..!! LOL


----------



## geek

I really think this is why Weber sent me a new one, I cannot really remember why the dent.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> There you go Craig, you're in business, the beer is what REALLY counts..!! LOL


Noon is almost here!

How's the cook progressing?

Guess I should have posted that in the What's for Dinner thread.


----------



## geek

Yep, did it again with the last Modelo in the fridge


----------



## skyfire322

Gonna be grilling some sausage and potatoes and having Paulaner Hefe-Weisen. After dinner, a 2015 Chateauneuf-du-Pape.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Yep, did it again with the last Modelo in the fridge



How can we tell you didn't recycle the picture?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> How can we tell you didn't recycle the picture?



lol 
Nah, I didn’t, you gotta take my word


----------



## crushday

geek said:


> there’s one close around but NOT that close LOL



My friend in Michigan changed out his grill today too, @geek !


----------



## geek

Wow, so many dents


----------



## geek

Life is too shirt not to drink wine


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Life is too shortView attachment 61285
> not to drink wine




Good?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Good?



Oh yeah


----------



## geek

For the beer boy @ceeaton

Salud


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> For the beer boy @ceeaton
> 
> Salud


That will help trim the mid section a bit. Aren't they like 2.4 carbs or something ridiculous?


----------



## Boatboy24

2017 Indian Wells Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> That will help trim the mid section a bit. Aren't they like 2.4 carbs or something ridiculous?



Yes, and 2.4 out of ten for flavor.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> That will help trim the mid section a bit. Aren't they like 2.4 carbs or something ridiculous?



95 calories and 2.6 carbs


----------



## ibglowin

The review just dropped today for this years. 89pts (same as last year) put the price is now a buck more than last year.



Boatboy24 said:


> Good?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> For the beer boy @ceeaton



Cool! Good idea! So when are you going to crack open the beer? After you are finished with the Michelob?


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed a rando Pinot Gris. It was a 2018 Yakima Valley Pinot Gris called "Lone Birch." Never heard of it before, just grabbed it for ~$10 or so during a mad Coronavirus grocery dash. It was quite enjoyable; definitely in the Pinot Gris wheelhouse, but off in a corner of it. Lots of lychee and a bit of _je ne sais quois. _Nice with dinner, for sure.


----------



## geek

Last one @ceeaton


----------



## ceeaton

I'm getting a 12 pack tomorrow and posting it just so people can razz you Varis! I hope it is good. I like Modelo Negra, not sure if I like the lighter variety.


----------



## geek

That was the last one from a 6 pack my daughter bought, but wife bought a 20-pack from Costco that has different Mexican models, will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## ceeaton

It is one of the closest beers that mimics the Vienna style, which was really popular and well made in Mexico, but especially well made in years past in Texas. A protege of Dreher, who "invented" the style in Austria settled in Mexico, I believe (I'll have to go look at the book I have on the style) and replicated it with the ingredients he could get locally. The biggest thing to learn from Dreher was the use of the best possible ingredients you could obtain and not skimp to make an extra buck or two.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Last one @ceeaton
> 
> View attachment 61540



You upgraded from cans!


----------



## Boatboy24

A cheap Rose I grabbed at Wegman's. Only 8 bucks, but tastes like nine.   

Had one of these earlier. Light, tropical and delicious. But at 7%, definitely not an 'all day' beer.


----------



## geek

@ceeaton Do you approve? 
Wife bought a 20-pack of Mexican beer at Costco, on sale, different ones in the box, never tried this one but liking it. Well, is there any bad Mexican beer?? lol


----------



## ceeaton

A little light refreshment after a long hard prayer meeting. Not bad Varis!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> A little light refreshment after a long hard prayer meeting. Not bad Varis!
> 
> View attachment 61593



Hmmm, are you sure you only poured 1 can in that cup Craig?
I saw that other picture you posted in the other thread and saw about 6 empty cans nearby!! Lol


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Hmmm, are you sure you only poured 1 can in that cup Craig?
> I saw that other picture you posted in the other thread and say about 6 empty cans nearby!! Lol


I think the final count was seven by what is left in the 12 pack I got. Feel pretty good this morning so it must not be as alcoholic as I thought.


----------



## geek

Started with wine and switched to beer, aka @ceeaton style


----------



## Boatboy24

I know you’re all jealous of my ice bucket.


----------



## ibglowin

Desperate times calls for desperate measures!



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 61648
> 
> 
> I know you’re all jealous of my ice bucket.


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

After such a grueling four hour work day, I just had to find a way to relax...


----------



## ibglowin

I am telling you @geek is a bad influence!


----------



## Ted Brumleve

My own lite beer. Inside family joke between my brother and our nieces.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> After such a grueling four hour work day, I just had to find a way to relax...
> 
> View attachment 61899


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Chuck E

geek said:


> View attachment 61285
> 
> 
> Life is too shirt not to drink wine



Love the shape of the bottle!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 61906



LOL! My "Spirit Animal".


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

93 degrees out there. It may be burger night, but it’s a Rose day.


----------



## ibglowin

Burgers and Rose' Ole!


----------



## ibglowin

Quien es mas macho Modelo o Dos Equis? 




geek said:


> View attachment 61977


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday the wife got out pork tenderloin from the freezer and asked me to prepare it "in a wine sauce". [She's not much of a wine drinker, but likes Gewurztraminer, sauvignon blanc, pinot grigio, and anything from Loire.]

I often use a white wine, but decide something a bit heavier was the ticket. I'm down to a few bottles of the 2016 Chocolate-Orange port (got a Black Forest port and coffee port waiting in the wings). [I don't need more .... but since these port kits age well, raspberry may be on the ticket this year.]

I bottle the dessert kits in splits (makes them last a LOT longer) ... half the bottle went in the sauce ...


----------



## ceeaton

Ran out of Modelo and we started a small fire, so had to reach for something else. First bottle I grabbed was a wine that @jgmann67 made in the Fall of 2016 with some Zinfandel of mine, and some Petite Sirah of his that we sourced from the Suisun Valley via Harford Winery. It's a 50/50 blend. Slightly chilled and opened the bottle, poured a glass, and waited two hours for it to breathe a bit. Expected a bracing initial first sip from the Petite Sirah, but it was soft and very approachable. Got a hint of fruitiness from the Zinfandel and a nice backbone of what I think is blueberries from the Petite Sirah. Very dry but a very drinkable wine (oh no, late night in the works). No defects I can taste and will definitely have another glass. We split the batch and this is the first bottle I recall opening since I got it. Very good effort on Jim's behalf on finishing a beautiful wine!


----------



## jgmann67

I’ve had a few of this Craig. Really liking how it turned out. 

I’m drinking you (@ceeaton) Forza tonight. I opened the bottle and immediately poured a half glass just to set a baseline when I’m trying to figure out how well it opens up. It is pleasant and very approachable, with a hint of port-like depth.

I will return with an update in an hour or so.


----------



## ibglowin

Awesome pairing with short ribs!


----------



## jgmann67

jgmann67 said:


> I’ve had a few of this Craig. Really liking how it turned out.
> 
> I’m drinking you (@ceeaton) Forza tonight. I opened the bottle and immediately poured a half glass just to set a baseline when I’m trying to figure out how well it opens up. It is pleasant and very approachable, with a hint of port-like depth.
> 
> I will return with an update in an hour or so.



Tasty, potent wine, Stewed cherry. Less dark chocolate than I remember. Staying up till my daughter gets home from work. This wine is keeping me company.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cul-de-sac socially distant drinks tonight for a neighbor's birthday. I brought a bottle of 2017 Blenheim Vineyards Rose, which was far better than anticipated (2014 pictured).


----------



## Kraffty

Our friends left me a couple of bottles of this...... I just don't know what to say, tastes like melted peanut butter Ice cream. Yummy, weird, I like it but don't think I should.... has a really long finish like I just ate a half dozen really rich peanut butter cookies....... 6.3 abv and I'm motivated to finish what I start.... but probably not opening another anytime soon.


----------



## ibglowin

Popped a cork tonight on an 2014 EFESTE Emmy Mourvedre. Wahluke Slope, Stone Tree Vineyard, WA State. Dang this was the perfect bottle I was looking for with tonights dinner. Sipping on it ever so slowly as I don't want it to be the last glass. 

This was a wine worth the wait!


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Our friends left me a couple of bottles of this...... I just don't know what to say, tastes like melted peanut butter Ice cream. Yummy, weird, I like it but don't think I should.... has a really long finish like I just ate a half dozen really rich peanut butter cookies....... 6.3 abv and I'm motivated to finish what I start.... but probably not opening another anytime soon.
> View attachment 62306



Makes me think of the Sweet Baby Jesus Peanut Butter Porter. I know people that love it, but I can't stand it.


----------



## ceeaton

Revisiting the remnants of the Petite Sirah/Zinfandel wine that @jgmann67 made that we both contributed young wine to originally fermented in the Fall of 2016. Just so many good flavors bursting out of this wine. Perfect ending to a beautiful evening in front of a small fire with my bride.


----------



## cmason1957

Kraffty said:


> Our friends left me a couple of bottles of this...... I just don't know what to say, tastes like melted peanut butter Ice cream. Yummy, weird, I like it but don't think I should.... has a really long finish like I just ate a half dozen really rich peanut butter cookies....... 6.3 abv and I'm motivated to finish what I start.... but probably not opening another anytime soon.



I had something similar last weekend, peanut butter whiskey. I think the name of it was Skrewball. Kinda okay, but more something I'm going to buy.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ceeaton

A glass of Dornfelder from locally sourced grapes started 9-12-2015.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> A glass of Dornfelder from locally sourced grapes started 9-12-2015.
> 
> View attachment 62334



Ooh! I have a bottle of that downstairs.


----------



## ceeaton

Tried to post last night but had issues...Jim, I think you can open that now, just give it some air time. I had a second glass and it was better than the first. That background taste that I thought was inherent to the Dornfelder varietal is gone. Very smooth and drinkable. I have another bottle or two of that if you like it.


----------



## Boatboy24

This is hitting the spot after doing some yard work. 75 degrees, partly sunny, gentle breeze. Perfect day, I'd say.


----------



## ibglowin

Does it remotely taste like an IPA?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Does it remotely taste like an IPA?



Yep. On the lighter side, of course, and a little fruity.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

A glass of a blend of Coconut Yuzu and Tropical Dragon Blood. Not fancy but I really like it. Good thing I do because after blending it, I have about 5 gallons of it.


----------



## geek

@ceeaton I’m not necessarily a fan of a pale ale but reached into the beer case we bought at Costco and this is what came back in my hand. I’m more a lager beer fan boy but this ain’t bad


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Last one. And I'm loving it - just wish there was a lot more.


----------



## ibglowin

Just finished mowing the yard. Its 88F, 7% humidity and not a cloud in the sky. Need something ice cold and wet STAT! This hit the spot.


----------



## Padrino

glass of 2017 Port.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

Pulled this 2015 Chateau Clos du Roy Fronsac out of the cellar and OMG was it good. Smooth. The bouquet from the glass literally filled the whole room.


----------



## sour_grapes

I enjoyed a crappy, oxidized wine. This takes some explanation!

Last fall, I made a Viognier from juice from Prosser, WA. After racking down, etc., I had a 6-gallon carboy and a 1.5 L vessel, for eventual use in topping. I used a universal bung with arilock. However, when I checked sometime over the winter, the bung was not seated well, and the wine was oxidized. I didn't throw it away, but it was clear that the wine in the 1.5L vessel was compromised.

I recently fined the 6 gallon vessel, and will soon bottle, so the 1.5 L vessel is clearly expendable. Since it is the only white wine in the house, I decided to tap it to go with dinner tonight (grilled shrimp). It was _okay, _barely. Oxidized with off-notes. Oh well! At least the 6-gallon batch seems fine.


----------



## geek

Múltiple choice today, morning time and then now


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

Some of my own Mojito wine with a bit of extra mint muddled in. Amazeballs!


----------



## Rocky

We had this with dinner tonight, a gift from my daughter and son in law. Not a bad tasting wine by any means, very dry. Color was not what I would have expected, seemed light. Way *over priced* at $70. I could make 30 bottles of wine that would be just as good. (They agreed.) To be fair to the maker, the wine should have been cellared for a few years more. It was a gift for Father's Day and we were having a great filet so I opened it. We will never know.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> We had this with dinner tonight, a gift from my daughter and son in law. Not a bad tasting wine by any means, very dry. Color was not what I would have expected, seemed light. Way *over priced* at $70. I could make 30 bottles of wine that would be just as good. (They agreed.) To be fair to the maker, the wine should have been cellared for a few years more. It was a gift for Father's Day and we were having a great filet so I opened it. We will never know.
> View attachment 62681



Agree too young. But as you say, Rocky, you don't even buy green bananas. . Sometimes you just gotta say 'pop the cork'.


----------



## ibglowin

In the spirit of open that damn bottle because you may not be alive this time next year for a variety of reasons.......

2010 Doubleback Winery Cab Sauv. Hand numbered no less. Was a perfect match for the steak and the occasion.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Sauvignon blanc that I made a couple of years ago. Nice!


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> We had this with dinner tonight, a gift from my daughter and son in law. Not a bad tasting wine by any means, very dry. Color was not what I would have expected, seemed light. Way *over priced* at $70. I could make 30 bottles of wine that would be just as good. (They agreed.) To be fair to the maker, the wine should have been cellared for a few years more. It was a gift for Father's Day and we were having a great filet so I opened it. We will never know.
> View attachment 62681



I will say that I have never encountered a Brunello that I would describe as "light." Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## geek

SpoiledRotten said:


> Sauvignon blanc that I made a couple of years ago. Nice!View attachment 62689



That’s a nice looking glass right there.!


----------



## Rocky

Just a follow up to the Brunello we had last night. I took some shots of all that was left of the bottle. I don't think they do justice to how light the wine is. It tasted like a better than average Chianti.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Just a follow up to the Brunello we had last night. I took some shots of all that was left of the bottle. I don't think they do justice to how light the wine is. It tasted like a better than average Chianti.View attachment 62708
> View attachment 62709



Yes, that seems light!

Your comment about the Chianti jingled a neuron. I _have_ had a similar experience not so long ago with a Vino Nobile di Montepulciano. I bought 4 of them from WTSO for small money, so it was a pig in a poke. I opened the first one and was disappointed (light, not a lot of body or tannins). I then decided to just think of it as a random Chianti, put the other 3 into the "normal drinking stock" bin of my cellar, and moved on! (This, of course, was far easier when it didn't cost $70!)

Curiously, Robert Parker rated the 2015 vintage as "Extraordinary" with a rating of 97: Robert Parker Wine Advocate


----------



## ibglowin

Reviews attached:








Rocky said:


> We had this with dinner tonight, a gift from my daughter and son in law. Not a bad tasting wine by any means, very dry. Color was not what I would have expected, seemed light. Way *over priced* at $70. I could make 30 bottles of wine that would be just as good. (They agreed.) To be fair to the maker, the wine should have been cellared for a few years more. It was a gift for Father's Day and we were having a great filet so I opened it. We will never know.
> View attachment 62681


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Reviews attached:
> 
> 
> View attachment 62719
> View attachment 62720



Yeah, Mike. I saw that too. It had very high ratings from all the "experts." That is probably why I take all those ratings with a quarter grain of salt. Personally, I don't care what it tastes like to them, I only care what it tastes like to me.

It brings to mind something I saw on TV many years ago where a panel of "art experts" were reviewing a number of paintings from a modern artist. They all found certain nuances in what the artist was feeling, had experienced, his background and upbringing and the type of life he had led which formed the person he was and the agony or ecstasy that came out in his paintings. They even argued amongst each other on the various interpretations. 

Then the "artist" was revealed and it turned out to be a monkey who just threw gobs of paint at canvases.


----------



## sour_grapes

Maybe "harmony," "elegance," "delicate," and "graceful" are codewords for "thin gruel"!


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> Just a follow up to the Brunello we had last night. I took some shots of all that was left of the bottle. I don't think they do justice to how light the wine is. It tasted like a better than average Chianti.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62708
> View attachment 62709



If I had to guess from just your first pic, I'd say you had a Pinot Noir there, Rocky!  Certainly in the 'light' category.


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, that seems light!
> 
> Your comment about the Chianti jingled a neuron. I _have_ had a similar experience not so long ago with a Vino Nobile di Montepulciano. I bought 4 of them from WTSO for small money, so it was a pig in a poke. I opened the first one and was disappointed (light, not a lot of body or tannins). I then decided to just think of it as a random Chianti, put the other 3 into the "normal drinking stock" bin of my cellar, and moved on! (This, of course, was far easier when it didn't cost $70!)
> 
> Curiously, Robert Parker rated the 2015 vintage as "Extraordinary" with a rating of 97: Robert Parker Wine Advocate



All three wines are made predominantly from Sangiovese grapes although Brunello and Vino Nobile are supposed to be purely Sangiovese. 

Maybe I am just a victim of "cellar palate" and cannot appreciate really great wines. I have had some very memorable store bought bottles in the past and I did have a lot of Brunello and Vino Nobile when I visited Italy. (We stayed about midway between Montepulciano and Montalcino near the city of Pienza.) As I recall, to me they were superior to the wine I just had.

I guess what I have an issue with is that the experts treat wine as though there were a "standard" in some hypothetical "Bureau of Wine Tasting" which defined how a Brunello, a Barolo or a Vino Nobile should taste, much like a meter of kilogram in the Bureau of Weights and Measures.

To me, it is totally subjective and what tastes great to one person will gag another. "One mans food is another man's poison."


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> All three wines are made predominantly from Sangiovese grapes although Brunello and Vino Nobile are supposed to be purely Sangiovese.
> 
> Maybe I am just a victim of "cellar palate" and cannot appreciate really great wines. I have had some very memorable store bought bottles in the past and I did have a lot of Brunello and Vino Nobile when I visited Italy. (We stayed about midway between Montepulciano and Montalcino near the city of Pienza.) As I recall, to me they were superior to the wine I just had.



Yes, you may recall that I had the good fortune of spending a week walking in that area. We started in Montalcino, and walked to San Quirico, Bagno Vignoni, Pienza, and then to Montepulciano. Like you, we enjoyed a fair amount of Brunello and Vino Nobile di Montepulciano on that trip, as you can imagine! I also liked their little brothers, Rosso di Montalcino and the Rosso di Montepulciano, which, as I'm sure you noticed were available for a lot less dosh. And I don't recall encountering any as light as the one you showed. 

Hmmm, I just pulled up some pix to post, and they are not as dark as I remember them! Well, here are some pictures to remind you of your trip:


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, you may recall that I had the good fortune of spending a week walking in that area. We started in Montalcino, and walked to San Quirico, Bagno Vignoni, Pienza, and then to Montepulciano. Like you, we enjoyed a fair amount of Brunello and Vino Nobile di Montepulciano on that trip, as you can imagine! I also liked their little brothers, Rosso di Montalcino and the Rosso di Montepulciano, which, as I'm sure you noticed were available for a lot less dosh. And I don't recall encountering any as light as the one you showed.
> 
> Hmmm, I just pulled up some pix to post, and they are not as dark as I remember them! Well, here are some pictures to remind you of your trip:
> 
> View attachment 62726
> View attachment 62727
> View attachment 62728
> View attachment 62729
> View attachment 62730


Thanks for the pictures Paul. My wife an I spent a month there. We had an apartment in Castelmuzio which is a small town about 5 miles from Pienza. The people we rented from had an Agrituisimo just outside of Pienza and all of our activities centered on that farm. We took tours from there to Montepulciano, Siena, Firenze and to Montalcino. We also had a great dinner in the former Monastery that was in the film, "The English Patient."

I am really impressed that you walked all that distance! Bev and I used to get up in the mornings and walk from Castelmuzio to Petroia or to Montisi, two small towns in opposite direction, have breakfast and walk back. Good workout. You mentioned Bagno Vignoni. Is that the large Roman Bath (looked like a swimming pool) not far from San Quirico D'Orcia? I would love to go back but too many sands have flowed through the hour glass.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Thanks for the pictures Paul. My wife an I spent a month there. We had an apartment in Castelmuzio which is a small town about 5 miles from Pienza. The people we rented from had an Agrituisimo just outside of Pienza and all of our activities centered on that farm. We took tours from there to Montepulciano, Siena, Firenze and to Montalcino. We also had a great dinner in the former Monastery that was in the film, "The English Patient."
> 
> I am really impressed that you walked all that distance! Bev and I used to get up in the mornings and walk from Castelmuzio to Petroia or to Montisi, two small towns in opposite direction, have breakfast and walk back. Good workout. You mentioned Bagno Vignoni. Is that the large Roman Bath (looked like a swimming pool) not far from San Quirico D'Orcia? I would love to go back but too many sands have flowed through the hour glass.



Yes, I recall that you were "The two Americans who walk"!  In a previous exchange here on WMT, we identified a ruined house that you coveted that we both had walked past, IIRC.

Yes, you are 100% correct about the bath at Bagno Vignoni. 

The walk was fine. It was about 8 miles a day, but you had all day to do it. The thing about hiking from one Tuscan hill town to another, however, is that by definition there will be a hard climb at the end of the day! There was a "cheat" involved. We used a tour company (Walking Tours of Italy: GIROSOLE Guided Walking Holidays and Self-Guided Adventures), and they transport your bags for you from one town to the next. So all we had to carry was a daypack with lunch and wine! It was really a heavenly trip. We need to do it (or one like it in another region) again.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, I recall that you were "The two Americans who walk"!  In a previous exchange here on WMT, we identified a ruined house that you coveted that we both had walked past, IIRC.
> 
> Yes, you are 100% correct about the bath at Bagno Vignoni.
> 
> The walk was fine. It was about 8 miles a day, but you had all day to do it. The thing about hiking from one Tuscan hill town to another, however, is that by definition there will be a hard climb at the end of the day! There was a "cheat" involved. We used a tour company (Walking Tours of Italy: GIROSOLE Guided Walking Holidays and Self-Guided Adventures), and they transport your bags for you from one town to the next. So all we had to carry was a daypack with lunch and wine! It was really a heavenly trip. We need to do it (or one like it in another region) again.



If I am able to go to Italy one day, I gotta talk to you for sure


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Some of my own Mojito wine with a bit of extra mint muddled in. Amazeballs!
> View attachment 62680



Thanks for the idea. I added some spearmint to my glass this evening. Added just an touch of mint to the Sauvignon Blanc. Very nice.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> If I am able to go to Italy one day, I gotta talk to you for sure



Sure, sounds good, but I think there are others on this site with more knowledge than I have. I can heartily recommend my trip, however.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, you may recall that I had the good fortune of spending a week walking in that area. We started in Montalcino, and walked to San Quirico, Bagno Vignoni, Pienza, and then to Montepulciano. Like you, we enjoyed a fair amount of Brunello and Vino Nobile di Montepulciano on that trip, as you can imagine! I also liked their little brothers, Rosso di Montalcino and the Rosso di Montepulciano, which, as I'm sure you noticed were available for a lot less dosh. And I don't recall encountering any as light as the one you showed.
> 
> Hmmm, I just pulled up some pix to post, and they are not as dark as I remember them! Well, here are some pictures to remind you of your trip:
> 
> View attachment 62726
> View attachment 62727
> View attachment 62728
> View attachment 62729
> View attachment 62730



You lost me with the first pic. Brunello from a rocks glass?! Barbaric!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> You lost me with the first pic. Brunello from a rocks glass?! Barbaric!




Barbaric indeed! I did wince a little looking at that picture. But *I* knew that it was on the balcony of my little hotel room, using the only glasses I could get my hands on!


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, I recall that you were "The two Americans who walk"!  In a previous exchange here on WMT, we identified a ruined house that you coveted that we both had walked past, IIRC.
> 
> Yes, you are 100% correct about the bath at Bagno Vignoni.
> 
> The walk was fine. It was about 8 miles a day, but you had all day to do it. The thing about hiking from one Tuscan hill town to another, however, is that by definition there will be a hard climb at the end of the day! There was a "cheat" involved. We used a tour company (Walking Tours of Italy: GIROSOLE Guided Walking Holidays and Self-Guided Adventures), and they transport your bags for you from one town to the next. So all we had to carry was a daypack with lunch and wine! It was really a heavenly trip. We need to do it (or one like it in another region) again.


Paul, 
If you walked past my "dream home" then you also must have walked past La Capella Della Madonna di Vitaleta, one of the most famous landmarks of all of Tuscany. I remember there were sheep in a nearby field. We packed a lunch and some wine and had a "picnic" near the chapel.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Year old Rossi Ardente. Pictures don’t do justice to the color!


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul,
> If you walked past my "dream home" then you also must have walked past La Capella Della Madonna di Vitaleta, one of the most famous landmarks of all of Tuscany. I remember there were sheep in a nearby field. We packed a lunch and some wine and had a "picnic" near the chapel.
> View attachment 62745



A picture I took there has been the "wallpaper" shot on my desktop for some years now!

I am particularly fond of the pic from the apse end. (Rocky will know that this is not a typo  )


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

SpoiledRotten said:


> Thanks for the idea. I added some spearmint to my glass this evening. Added just an touch of mint to the Sauvignon Blanc. Very nice.
> 
> View attachment 62740



I'm glad you liked the idea and the addition to your glass


----------



## Boatboy24

Costco run today.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Costco run today.
> 
> View attachment 62797



That's the wine my wife always buys, she really likes it and it is dirt cheap as a plus..!!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Total relax....


----------



## ibglowin

Any Kirkland Rose? I hear its out and moving off the shelfs fast.



Boatboy24 said:


> Costco run today.
> 
> View attachment 62797


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Any Kirkland Rose? I hear its out and moving off the shelfs fast.



I didn't see any, but I'll admit, I didn't spend much time in the wine section. That Pinot Grigio was pretty good though.


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> Costco run today.
> 
> View attachment 62797


Jim, Is there any information on the bottle? Is the wine from Fruili? I see it has the DOC rating. Just wondering. What was the price in your area? Thanks.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Any Kirkland Rose? I hear its out and moving off the shelfs fast.



Wife says they ran out some time ago and nothing has come back yet, very popular for sure AND cheap.!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> Jim, Is there any information on the bottle? Is the wine from Fruili? I see it has the DOC rating. Just wondering. What was the price in your area? Thanks.



According to the label, it is from Fruili. And only $6.99 if I recall correctly. In my opinion, a steal at that price.


----------



## geek

Relax


----------



## Yooper🍷

We really like Costco Pino Grigio. Always pick some up when we make the 3 hour trip. 
$5.99 last time


----------



## ibglowin

Somehow I found a perfect white wine to go with dinner tonight. '17 Syncline Picpoul. Amazing wine. Hard to find Picpoul grown in the US. I buy it every chance I get. It's just that good. It's almost like a cross between SB and a Chardonnay. Loads of lemon and crisp acidity with an actual decent finish on the pallet. 100% Boushey Vineyard (Yakima Valley) They produced only 8 barrels of this wine. I have found it as well in Paso so it's around if you look. If you want something different and food friendly. This is the wine your looking for!


----------



## Jal5

sour_grapes said:


> A picture I took there has been the "wallpaper" shot on my desktop for some years now!
> 
> I am particularly fond of the pic from the apse end. (Rocky will know that this is not a typo  )
> 
> View attachment 62759
> View attachment 62760


Really good pictures!


----------



## Boatboy24

Broke out the Costco Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc last night. Another sub $7 great value.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Broke out the Costco Marlborough Sauvignon Blanc last night. Another sub $7 great value.



I love those, cannot beat that price...again why make your own wine.. lol


----------



## ibglowin

I suspect that with many/most wineries (some are still closed if they have no food service) there is going to be a LOT of unsold inventory this year which means one thing. Lots of bargains to be had and I am sure Costco will snap up quite a few of them.


----------



## geek

Chardonnay made from grapes, I think I started this in 2015.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Chardonnay made from grapes, I think I started this in 2015.
> 
> View attachment 62992



MLF? Oak? Battonage?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> MLF? Oak? Battonage?



I made 2 batches, this one I think was "born" breaking an oak barrel way back, lol
So oak but need to check if MLF.


----------



## sour_grapes

With the _bucatini_, I broke out an actual Amarone della Valpolicella from WTSO. Very enjoyable, even if no great shakes. It was a "Juliet" label from 2012. (I have no idea -- just a random buy from WTSO.)


----------



## ceeaton

Valpolicella from a WE kit. Added a bunch of Dornfelder skins for the ferment. Nice soft and fruity taste, started in November 2015. Only downside was some carbonation bubbles on the side of the glass, most likely a pre-AIO bottled wine. Very enjoyable!


----------



## geek

Wife told me this Barolo has been flying off the shelf at Costco, very popular.

so I‘m going to give it a try, anyone tried it? $19.99 at Costco and it shows 92 pts


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

If you're getting a DOCG Barolo for under $35, it's certainly worth trying. I think Suckling is usually a little generous, but 92 is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am simply not buying that you can tell that the rose petals were dried, but the strawberries were fresh!


----------



## Yooper🍷

I’ve got a couple bottles. But haven’t opened yet. Saving for a special meal


----------



## ibglowin

2015 Kirkland Signature Barolo


The Kirkland Barolo is a welcome addition to the Costco's Kirkland series of wines, and this bottle fires on all cylinders for only $20; a top pick.




costcowineblog.com








geek said:


> Wife told me this Barolo has been flying off the shelf at Costco, very popular.
> 
> so I‘m going to give it a try, anyone tried it? $19.99 at Costco and it shows 92 pts


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> 2015 Kirkland Signature Barolo
> 
> 
> The Kirkland Barolo is a welcome addition to the Costco's Kirkland series of wines, and this bottle fires on all cylinders for only $20; a top pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> costcowineblog.com



Thanks Mike, definitely going to Costco today and getting one.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a good meat marinade to me!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Looks like a good meat marinade to me!



It was good. Just the slightest hint of heat. I'm not a big cider lover, but this was good - and fit with tonight's theme. I followed it with the wine pictured and a meal that paired quite well.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 63137



I had mango/jalapeno salsa with lunch! Too bad I didn't have one of your ciders to go with it.


----------



## Yooper🍷

ceeaton said:


> Valpolicella from a WE kit. Added a bunch of Dornfelder skins for the ferment. Nice soft and fruity taste, started in November 2015. Only downside was some carbonation bubbles on the side of the glass, most likely a pre-AIO bottled wine. Very enjoyable!
> 
> View attachment 63113


----------



## Yooper🍷

I’ve got a Merlot made from a WE kit 2 1/2 years ago and it does the same thing - tastes great but have carbonation bubbles on side of glass.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Starting your 4th of July celebration early, Varis?  How is it?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Starting your 4th of July celebration early, Varis?  How is it?


Wow, he's starting earlier than I am, is that allowed, LOL.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Wow, he's starting earlier than I am, is that allowed, LOL.



Allowed? I didn't think it was possible!


----------



## geek

Today all bets are off. Celebrating  another birthday of our beautiful country.

Proud to be an American


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Today all bets are off. Celebrating  another birthday of our beautiful country.
> 
> Proud to be an American
> 
> View attachment 63158




 
These are the only fireworks I am planning to see today, unfortunately: 


(All our local ones were canceled.)


----------



## ceeaton

Ours were cancelled months ago. Last year when it stormed they put them off on Labor Day, not even considering it this year. There is always next year if this COVID stuff ever goes away or they figure out vaccine for something that morphs so easily.


----------



## ibglowin

Strawberry...... not the Cheese!





Loads of strawberry! No cheese thank heavens!


----------



## geek

That wine is good, need to get me one at Costco for the weekend.


----------



## ibglowin

You better hurry then. It was almost gone here in NM. Was lucky our BFF's made a run to ABQ and found some for us.



geek said:


> That wine is good, need to get me one at Costco for the weekend.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we broke out the LAST BOTTLE of a CC Showcase Walla-Walla Cab/Merlot. This was a little bittersweet, as this is (so far) the best kit I have made. It was just over 6 years old. Very enjoyable, fruity, robust, filled your whole mouth. Godspeed, Walla-Walla!


----------



## RichardC

I'm NOT a wine drinker so bought a bottle of 19 crimes red wine to see how it is.. it was wine.. nothing eye piping yummy.


----------



## geek

RichardC said:


> I'm NOT a wine drinker so bought a bottle of 19 crimes red wine to see how it is.. it was wine.. nothing eye piping yummy.



i really like that wine.


----------



## jgmann67

a treat from the cellar from BoatBoyJim. A 2018 and really quite a nice wine. Three grape French blend. I would make this one myself... even Mrs Mann, who is super picky, chose this over her Luna Bianca.


----------



## geek

Earlier this afternoon with a restaurant made burger that was delish!!


----------



## geek

And then now, it is hot but windy


----------



## RichardC

geek said:


> i really like that wine.


Please describe it to me: what you smell, taste, perception of sweetness etc. My ' international wine' experience is limited to this and Prosecco , which doesn't really taste good either. The 19 Crimes has a blatant sourness that's hard to ignore. I barely taste wood and 'vanilla' which tastes like almonds in my mind. 

( It'll take me a while to understand the intricacies of taste analysis.)

Thanks


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> View attachment 63404
> 
> a treat from the cellar from BoatBoyJim. A 2018 and really quite a nice wine. Three grape French blend. I would make this one myself... even Mrs Mann, who is super picky, chose this over her Luna Bianca.



That was a great kit. Wish I'd done two or three of 'em. My last bottle went down a few weeks ago.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> And then now, it is hot but windy
> 
> View attachment 63406



I had a few of those yesterday myself.


----------



## geek

RichardC said:


> Please describe it to me: what you smell, taste, perception of sweetness etc. My ' international wine' experience is limited to this and Prosecco , which doesn't really taste good either. The 19 Crimes has a blatant sourness that's hard to ignore. I barely taste wood and 'vanilla' which tastes like almonds in my mind.
> 
> ( It'll take me a while to understand the intricacies of taste analysis.)
> 
> Thanks



While I don't remember my tasting notes, I don't recall any sourness at all, however I remember the wine being pretty good, balanced. I'd need to get me another bottle to catch up...lol


----------



## FXibley

lsd, vodka and a bottle of my own stuff. all i know is there was a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## geek

At Gloríe Winery in Marlboro NY


----------



## sour_grapes

Popped a wine from the Finger Lakes: a 2012 Anthony Road Cabernet Franc/Lemberger (AKA Blaufrankisch). It was solid, but not the best wine you have ever had. Really nice nose, and vibrant mouthfeel, and a little spiciness. However, it was a bit thin, and had nearly no aftertaste, and no fruit OR minerality to speak of.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Coming soon to a grocery store wine shelf near you! From the fine folks of 19 Crimes no less.............. 

Doobie not included. LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 63620



Wait a minute. Is that Costco Canadian whisky?


----------



## ibglowin

Would he drink any other brand? LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

I just never even knew there was such a thing.


----------



## ibglowin

There is a Kirkland (fill in the blank) version of every possible wine, sprit, beer you can imagine.

As usual they are all supposedly a pretty solid QPR for the $$$



Boatboy24 said:


> I just never even knew there was such a thing.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> There is a Kirkland (fill in the blank) version of every possible wine, sprit, beer you can imagine.
> 
> As usual they are all supposedly a pretty solid QPR for the $$$



yep, their value is amazing like any other Costco product


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> There is a Kirkland (fill in the blank) version of every possible wine, sprit, beer you can imagine.
> 
> As usual they are all supposedly a pretty solid QPR for the $$$



My wife and I have been really enjoying the Costco Small Batch Bourbon, the Costco Tequila, and I think my favorite of the batch has been the Costco unblended Scotch. (I think it might be made by Macallan, but that is just based on taste, more than any knowledge and I may be way off. Much as I have tried, I haven't tasted them all, yet.)


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> Costco Small Batch Bourbon



Isn't that a contradiction in terms right there!?!


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Isn't that a contradiction in terms right there!?!


What, you don't think the three gallon bottle is small batch.


----------



## SusieMo

Boatboy24 said:


> Wait a minute. Is that Costco Canadian whisky?


Wait a minute ... COSTCO SELLS WINE KITS? Is that true?


----------



## Boatboy24

SusieMo said:


> Wait a minute ... COSTCO SELLS WINE KITS? Is that true?



I believe that's true in Canada.


----------



## SusieMo

That's where I live! We're new Costco members. I can't wait to price compare!


----------



## cmason1957

SusieMo said:


> That's where I live! We're new Costco members. I can't wait to price compare!



From what I understand they are very inexpensive. Be prepared to tweak them some to produce the best product you can.


----------



## SusieMo

I'm very much still at the "follow the instructions to the letter" stage of wine making. Tweaking is somewhere in the future (which I hope to figure out through this forum!)


----------



## cmason1957

SusieMo said:


> I'm very much still at the "follow the instructions to the letter" stage of wine making. Tweaking is somewhere in the future (which I hope to figure out through this forum!)



Here's a few good place to consider starting, lots of good info - 





__





Other - Tweeking Cheap Kits


This thread is dedicated solely for the purpose of inexpensive wine kits regardless of brand and what you can do as a beginner, as a novice, or experienced winemaker to "think outside the box" and create a good wine on an economical budget. Anybody can create a good wine with an expensive kit...




www.winemakingtalk.com









__





Thinking outside the box


:pic I know theres recipes out there for this type of wine ,but has anyone made a really flavorful almond wine and what was the trick if any ,Im:sm looking to expand my wine cellar and tried this before commercially and it was very good in body and flavor..........:sm




www.winemakingtalk.com









__





making a fpac


there are lots of ways of making a fpac or flavor package this one for fruits, works well foe me and it's easy.................. we started with fresh blackberries, wash them and drain them, place them in non stick pan add some cabernet for moisture and simmered down the fruit ,you can see the...




www.winemakingtalk.com





You can always start with small tweaks to the directions, such as add sugar to increase alcohol %, change up yeast, add tannins, add flavors. Just remember, don't do them all to one thing, less tweaking ends up with a better end product (and that's just my opionion, ask 10 winemakers, get 11 opinions and they are all correct) and don't forget to have fun. I am sure you will make some decent wine, some stuff that nobody, even you wants to drink, and eventually some really good stuff. It isn't rocket science, unless you make it be that. don't be afraid to ask questions, we try to be a helpful bunch of folks around here.


----------



## geek

This wine was never in my favs list, but it finally turned the corner!!


----------



## ibglowin

2012 San Acacia Cellars "El Alcaide". Two bottles left. Super nice nose. PnP. Perfect after about 5 mins of air. Plenty of acid and the finish is still long. 80 Syrah, 20% Cab Sauv.

Happy dance for sure!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> This wine was never in my favs list, but it finally turned the corner!!
> 
> View attachment 63975



MEH! Never amounted to anything for me. I aged it 5 years, and no change for me.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> MEH! Never amounted to anything for me. I aged it 5 years, and no change for me.



That us exactly what I used to say, but this one bottle surprised me a bit. Not sure if I have more left.


----------



## cmason1957

Last night, my wife and I sampled (more like drank) a bottle of the Stags Leap Merlot kit we bottled about 3 months ago. Still very young, we decided to drink it, due to having three or four bottles that didn't cork very well, out of 60. Those bottles will be recycled. But to the wine, we let it breath for a bit and it opened nicely, a hint of oak coming through, the start of a nose of plums or maybe blackberries, not very well defined, yet. This kit makes a nice soft, smooth wine. I guess that is why we have made it four times and this time 12 gallons at once.


----------



## geek

Refreshing


----------



## SpoiledRotten

A super clear Pinot Grigio in a glass that’s fogged due to chilled wine and hot/humid temps outside. But it’s still wonderful.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Back to Pinot Grigio. In a clear glass this evening.


----------



## wood1954

A 4 year old pear wine I made. First wine in almost a month due to having acid reflux. It’s pretty good , low acid low alcohol nice pear flavor still. One glass only tho


----------



## ibglowin

Celebrating @Boatboy24 's good news and the fact that I am off tomorrow...... 

Like every day!


----------



## Boatboy24

Costco find yesterday. Was listed at $14.99, then $6 per bottle was taken off at the register. OK for fifteen bucks, but great value at $8.99.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Looks like someone's ventured out for some day drinking...


----------



## ibglowin

Pure research. Pliny the Elder scores a perfect 100 on Beer Advocate. Must compare and contrast with our local co-op version!



Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like someone's ventured out for some day drinking...


----------



## berrycrush

Summer Peach from Black Cellars. Peach and Chardonnay. Peach nose, deep and long palate like a good Sancere. Fantastic.


----------



## ibglowin

2008 CC Reserve Cab. Aged to perfection. If I could make a wine this good I would never buy a commercial bottle of wine again.......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 2008 CC Reserve Cab. Aged to perfection. If I could make a wine this good I would never buy a commercial bottle of wine again.......
> 
> View attachment 64343



Stopped getting shipments with the last quarter, but I have a case+ of reserve bottles from 2015-2017 that I'm going to let sit for a good while. The ones I've opened have been very good, but I know a good rest is going to do wonders for them.


----------



## ibglowin

I am probably down to 14 bottles now in the cellar which is good for me. I just cancelled Spring Valley (owned by the same conglomerate) which makes two really amazing Bordeaux blends (Uriah and Fredrick) but they are just not built to last for the long haul and that is important to me. I think I have close to 3 cases in the racks. Time to start (pandemic) drinking!


----------



## ibglowin

Anybody else ever feel this way?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

berrycrush said:


> Summer Peach from Black Cellars. Peach and Chardonnay. Peach nose, deep and long palate like a good Sancere. Fantastic.



I enjoyed the sweetened version of this wine from @mainshipfred tonight. Super balanced sugar and acidity. Really enjoyable. I have a bottle of the dry version that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Boatboy24

This is a fat, juicy GSM. And it's got the tannin and structure to support that. One of the best wines I've had in quite some time.


----------



## ibglowin

Tonights pandemic pairing. Not a monster Merlot but very nice with just a bit of air time. I have to remember these are better within 2-4 years release date and not 5-10 years. Very solid wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Some good scores from a couple other folks.






Boatboy24 said:


> This is a fat, juicy GSM. And it's got the tannin and structure to support that. One of the best wines I've had in quite some time.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Some good scores from a couple other folks.
> 
> View attachment 64567



As I thought, looks like I was on the early end of the drinking window. Still enjoying a last sip or two, but I can see this not having trouble going beyond that 2025 suggestion. As you know, Mike, a lot of these CC reserve wines could probably go 10 years or more. I don't have any that old, but am trying to stay away from them so I do.


----------



## ibglowin

The CC Reserve definitely can hold up for 10 years. I still have 17 bottles in the cellar with the youngest being 2013 and the oldest being 2001 (Walter Clore). I also have a 2005 CC Reserve Cab Sauv that was WS #1 Wine for 2008. I am definitely jumping around more these days with an eye on long cellar life more than most anything else.


----------



## geek

Costco, and real cheap for less than $7 bones


----------



## sour_grapes

We opened the LAST of our cheap aging experiments tonight. A 2010 Columbia Crest Horse Heaven Hills (H3) Merlot. This was the last of my attempt to age $9 bottles of wine into $10 bottles of wine.  

It was really yummy. Dense fruit, very balanced, a suggestion of booziness, stewed fruit, a languid finish, some tannins in the aftertaste. I detected on the previous one from this batch that this wine was past its prime, and tonight's effort confirmed that. Starting to slide down hill, and it looks a little oxidized around the edges. (Note I said "_stewed_ fruit.") But it was very lovely, and I am sorry to see that batch go. It was the oldest thing in my cellar! (I have a few 2012 and 2013's Amarones and Vino Nobile di Montepulcianos, but nothing else in that range.)

I also am showing a picture of the cork for a few reasons. I am always impressed by the corks on this sub-$10 bottle of wine. I don't know what you call this -- it seems to be a second-grade natural cork that has been gussied up. Is this what they call "colmated"? Looks to be in fine fettle. Also, you can see that the wine has not penetrated this cork very far at all. (Previous ones from this batch were even less so -- they looked like someone just painted the bottom of the cork purple.) And, finally, I think you can see on the cork that this wine is starting to oxidize.


----------



## cmason1957

Having maybe the very first Eclipse kit I made, it had a year of 2015 on the bottle. Eclipse Cabernet Sauvignon. Probably a little bit past it's peak, which makes me a little sad. This may have been the last bottle of that.


----------



## geek

Pinot Grigio


----------



## sour_grapes

A minor celebration in the Grapes household today, so I am reaching a _little_ higher on the shelf than my usual cheapskate self.


----------



## cmason1957

Celebrations are always a good thing.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

sour_grapes said:


> A minor celebration in the Grapes household today, so I am reaching a _little_ higher on the shelf than my usual cheapskate self.
> 
> View attachment 64744


Not sure what I would like better, the bottle of wine or the granite it's sitting on. Very nice.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> Not sure what I would like better, the bottle of wine or the granite it's sitting on. Very nice.



Thanks!

Our dining room table is a big slab of marble, sitting on a box made of the same marble. Got it at a second-hand (consignment) shop for $1200 about 20 years ago. The only bad thing is that it has a thick varnish on top which is starting to peel/flake at the edges.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Costco?



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 64770


----------



## joeswine

I opened a bottle of _*Blackcurrant*_ from* 2017* tonight it's spot on semi-dry with a berry note up front and a tartness on the finish.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Costco?



Si! Very good.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Johnd

Only 2 left now from this vintage. I’ll be slumming with 2015’s........


----------



## ibglowin

Starting a little early even for the East coast.....



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 64824


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Starting a little early even for the East coast.....



That was with yesterday's lunch. Evening started with an Old Fashioned, followed by Provence Rose.


----------



## geek

From last night, celebrating daughter’s 26th


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Moscow Mule?



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 64851


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Moscow Mule?



Just a ginger beer w/ a lime wedge. Well, actually two of them.


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night at the beach. Early morning tomorrow. Car space very limited. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Last night at the beach. Early morning tomorrow. Car space very limited. Decisions, decisions....



The Mrs. can drive, right?


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights pandemic anniversary dinner offering. This was a Costco blind buy IIRC. If you see this in the wild jump on a bottle or two. No oak, no butter. Just about the crispest Chard I have ever had. Almost like a SB. Even Mrs IB who is a lifelong member of the ABC club liked it. Paired extremely well with dinner!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Last nights pandemic anniversary dinner offering. This was a Costco blind buy IIRC. If you see this in the wild jump on a bottle or two. No oak, no butter. Just about the crispest Chard I have ever had. Almost like a SB. Even Mrs IB who is a lifelong member of the ABC club liked it. Paired extremely well with dinner!



Happy anniversary! (Poor, poor, Mrs. IB....  )


----------



## geek

Costco bought


----------



## geek

Wife texted me these 2 pics asking me if I want a bottle of this that’s not coming back to Costco and it is almost done.
I said why do you ask, just bring a couple.


----------



## geek

Anyone tried that Malbec Merlot combo from France?


----------



## GR!

Johnd said:


> Only 2 left now from this vintage. I’ll be slumming with 2015’s........View attachment 64829



Damn, that’s a nice bottle of wine! How was it?


----------



## Johnd

GR! said:


> Damn, that’s a nice bottle of wine! How was it?


Incredible wine, it checks all the boxes, wonderful nose, mouthfeel, long finish, smooth, lots of dark black fruit, sweet tannins, just a memorable wine.


----------



## GR!

Johnd said:


> Incredible wine, it checks all the boxes, wonderful nose, mouthfeel, long finish, smooth, lots of dark black fruit, sweet tannins, just a memorable wine.


Sounds wonderful! Just saw our local shop has the 2016, I may have to spring for one.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 64967




And...?


----------



## ceeaton

Nice to see you are drinking something else other than a Modelo, LOL.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> And...?



I think it is just ok.....


----------



## ibglowin

Every now and then if you get lucky and stay out of the way and let the grapes turn into wine with little to no intervention you get rewarded with something very special. I think I my have had two wines that turned out to be really special out of all of them and this is one of them. My 2013 Toscana de Roja. 50% Sangio, 25% Cab Sauv, 25% Merlot. I remember this wine like it was yesterday. When it was fermenting I wanted to jump into the Primary it smelled that good. It has not only withstood the test of time but continues to stand up well even today. Paired with some Ho-made Pizza which was excellent but really the wine was the star of the show tonight. If you have a wine that stands up not only to dinner but then actually gets better with more air after dinner you have something really special. I was literally cringing as I sipped the last few ounces tonight. It was hitting on all cylinders even after 7 years. I have about a case left still. This one is special for sure.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## stickman

These Sebastiani bottles were from yesterday, my wife and I, as well as several of my wife's coworkers, did a virtual winery tour and tasting. My wife received the wine as a gift, the 6 bottles arrived on the doorstep, we didn't open the Chardonnay so it's in the cellar. It was an interesting experience, Sebastiani representative walking around giving the typical tour of the site and barrels and tanks, everyone on split screen tasting etc., just crazy, but it was fun. All of the wines were good, the Cherry Block is a nice Cab for sure, it's a bit of a shame to have opened all of those bottles, there's no way to finish it all with just the two of us, though my neighbor is on his way to help.......


----------



## jswordy

Just cracked the first one of the night... Every time I drink this stuff it reminds me of the old Lowenbrau. I miss that beer. Same kinda deal with Beck's too - it's a German beer but not really.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Just cracked the first one of the night... Every time I drink this stuff it reminds me of the old Lowenbrau. I miss that beer. Same kinda deal with Beck's too - it's a German beer but not really.
> 
> View attachment 65225



Gee, thanks Jim. Now I have the old Lowenbrau song stuck in my head.

"Here's to good friends. Tonight is kinda special..."


----------



## ibglowin

2015 Patrica Green Cellars Ribbon Ridge Pinot Noir. A really well made Oregon Pinot at an affordable price point. 5 Star QPR for sure.


----------



## sour_grapes

They only sell this brand of beer in Wisconsin, so you cannot buy it where you live. In other words, if you come to visit us, you can get...


----------



## ceeaton

Finished off a previously opened bottle of Valpolicella. Just opened a Pinot Noir to breathe a bit. Happened to be in the basement to retrieve my Passport drive with all my music on it and researched the two wines I'm drinking. The Valpolicella was made in November or 2015 from a kit, the Pinot Noir in April of 2016 (I think a juice bucket and a couple of lugs of grapes). 

Nice to be drinking some 4 yr old wine for a change.

Valpolicella actually had no kit taste to me, we'll see how the Pinot Noir fares in a few minutes.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Just opened a Pinot Noir to breathe a bit.



And remember, if it isn't breathing, you should give it mouth-to-mouth.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ibglowin : Pretty sweet deal on the 2018. Free shipping with 6, so I grabbed myself a 6-pack.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh heck yea. I just got back in side from working in the yard and saw that. I picked up a seis pack as well at that price point!


----------



## cmason1957

A Costco find from trip this evening. 90 points on somebody's scale. From Spain, a mix of Monstrall 55%, Cab Sauv 25% and Sryah 20%. Little on the nose even after an hour of opening and using an aerator. Very jammy, with blueberry, BlackBerry, and BlackBerry tastes. And the best part $6 per bottle. How in the heck can they sell it for that and make a profit.


----------



## joeswine

I like spanish wines


----------



## joeswine

Opened up a bottle of my coffee port, 7 years old at this point chilled it was awesome.


----------



## geek

joeswine said:


> Opened up a bottle of my coffee port, 7 years old at this point chilled it was awesome.



wow, must be good Joe.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 65362
> 
> 
> A Costco find from trip this evening. 90 points on somebody's scale. From Spain, a mix of Monstrall 55%, Cab Sauv 25% and Sryah 20%. Little on the nose even after an hour of opening and using an aerator. Very jammy, with blueberry, BlackBerry, and BlackBerry tastes. And the best part $6 per bottle. How in the heck can they sell it for that and make a profit.



I also bought that one at Costco some time ago.


----------



## joeswine

Won 5 Best of Shows with it.
The best part of being a home winemaker,is when you can send your wine cross country and people who don't know you critique it and 
that's the kind of results you get back I'm not tooting my own horn. I think those of us who go into competition except either the failures or rewards of the Craft. Remember it's all subjective at the source.


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> I also bought that one at Costco some time ago.



So what did you think of that wine, I'm not for sure I'd give it 90 points, but I sure would say at that price point ($6/bottle) I'm going back this week to get a case of it.


----------



## joeswine

have anyone saw a *Netflix* show called* the wines guys *really interesting and has a lot of insight into the wine making and buying end.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> So what did you think of that wine, I'm not for sure I'd give it 90 points, but I sure would say at that price point ($6/bottle) I'm going back this week to get a case of it.



I really don't recall every detail except that it was good for its price, not a bad wine.


----------



## DPCellars

Tonight, my wife and I will be cracking into our home brew. I know what you're thinking.... 2109 vintage? That's right. Not only is our Donkey a winemaker, he is also a time traveler. We were delighted when we found out he had traveled to the future and discovered his great-granddonkey was carrying on with the family hobby. He was so impressed by the way it turned out, he brought a few bottles back on the return trip.

P.S. - For those wondering... Yes, I have too much time on my hands. lol


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Wegmans?



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 65472


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wegmans?



Lucky guess.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

ibglowin said:


> Every now and then if you get lucky and stay out of the way and let the grapes turn into wine with little to no intervention you get rewarded with something very special. I think I my have had two wines that turned out to be really special out of all of them and this is one of them. My 2013 Toscana de Roja. 50% Sangio, 25% Cab Sauv, 25% Merlot. I remember this wine like it was yesterday. When it was fermenting I wanted to jump into the Primary it smelled that good. It has not only withstood the test of time but continues to stand up well even today. Paired with some Ho-made Pizza which was excellent but really the wine was the star of the show tonight. If you have a wine that stands up not only to dinner but then actually gets better with more air after dinner you have something really special. I was literally cringing as I sipped the last few ounces tonight. It was hitting on all cylinders even after 7 years. I have about a case left still. This one is special for sure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 65064


I am envious..........................lucky you!...........................................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

joeswine said:


> Opened up a bottle of my coffee port, 7 years old at this point chilled it was awesome.


Do you still have that receipe, and would you be willing to share?...................................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 65362
> 
> 
> A Costco find from trip this evening. 90 points on somebody's scale. From Spain, a mix of Monstrall 55%, Cab Sauv 25% and Sryah 20%. Little on the nose even after an hour of opening and using an aerator. Very jammy, with blueberry, BlackBerry, and BlackBerry tastes. And the best part $6 per bottle. How in the heck can they sell it for that and make a profit.


I just purchased a Costco membership. I hope they sell that at their Columbus, OH store. I am looking forward to trying it after your recommendation. Dizzy


----------



## sour_grapes

DPCellars said:


> Tonight, my wife and I will be cracking into our home brew. I know what you're thinking.... 2109 vintage? That's right. Not only is our Donkey a winemaker, he is also a time traveler. We were delighted when we found out he had traveled to the future and discovered his great-granddonkey was carrying on with the family hobby. He was so impressed by the way it turned out, he brought a few bottles back on the return trip.
> 
> P.S. - For those wondering... Yes, I have too much time on my hands. lol



I love that the eponymous Donkey has a mask on. But please, Please, PLEASE don't tell me that he still needed it for 2109?! Please?


----------



## DPCellars

sour_grapes said:


> I love that the eponymous Donkey has a mask on. But please, Please, PLEASE don't tell me that he still needed it for 2109?! Please?



He has brayed about the freedom to breathe freely and without need for face coverings. Sadly, that is all the info he provided... You know... Gotta protect the timeline.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I love that the eponymous Donkey has a mask on. But please, Please, PLEASE don't tell me that he still needed it for 2109?! Please?



You don't want him bringing COVID to the past, do you? Though perhaps that would mean we'd now have a vaccine...


----------



## geek




----------



## joeswine

looks top shelf..............


----------



## Boatboy24

One of these two. Probably the Rioja.


----------



## jswordy

I'm into the '11 Le Doyenne again. Hey, it was a rough week! I deserve this!


----------



## crushday

Compliments of @NorCal

Tonight’s food pairing:

Lamb Shish, Adana, Kofte, and bulgur with grilled veggies. I’ll decant the wine for 30 minutes.


----------



## joeswine

A glass of coffee port ,why not


----------



## Boatboy24

joeswine said:


> A glass of coffee port ,why not



Celebrate it! 

Your success motivated me to chill a bottle of my 2013 Blueberry Port made from fresh blueberries. I saved a few unlabeled bottles in the hopes that I'd enter them into a comp one day. Maybe this fall will be it.


----------



## joeswine

Boatboy it only takes one bottle to win place or show that's all I entered.
One bottle.
Why not enter?


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Last night we switched to this really good and smooth tequila that a friend bought in Mexico a couple years ago, really liked it a lot!!


----------



## geek

Heading to Costco to get a bottle of this signature series wine, wife tells me it is flying off the shelves as people love it.
Anyone tried it?


----------



## ibglowin

2017 Kirkland Signature Stags Leap District Cabernet Sauvignon


The Kirkland Stags Leap Cabernet Sauvignon represents a fantastic buy from a premier region of Napa that you normally can't access at this price point.




costcowineblog.com








geek said:


> Heading to Costco to get a bottle of this signature series wine, wife tells me it is flying off the shelves as people love it.
> Anyone tried it?
> 
> View attachment 65619


----------



## ibglowin

Seems like they only score 89 points max most years.


----------



## Boatboy24

I need to go back for more of this! 100% Graciano. Excellent QPR.


----------



## geek




----------



## crushday

Taking Mrs. Crushday out tonight and bringing the wine. Only a $15 corking fee on a terrific wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Wish NM would allow that. I would eat out more!


----------



## geek

Found this cheapo at a supermarket in Vermont. Need to chill and give it a try.

got the Sauvignon blanc.


----------



## ibglowin

An Xmas gift from a few years back. It has laid down very well. 2010 Sea Smoke "Ten" Santa Barbara Pinot Noir. Paired PDW with some wild caught baked Alaskan salmon and some 4 cheese risotto form a couple nights ago.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did you chill that way down, or are you experiencing some unusually high humidity?


----------



## ibglowin

Borrowed pic. I got lazy! 

18% humidity here.



Boatboy24 said:


> Did you chill that way down, or are you experiencing some unusually high humidity?


----------



## Boatboy24

RJ Spagnols En Primeur Pinot Noir. I pitched the yeast on this one in July of 2013. These kits came with a packet of "I don't recall what" to prevent tartrate fallout for a short time. Thinking I was going to keep this one around a while, I opted to skip the packet and cold stabilize instead. In doing so, I think I threw off the pH and it was tasting a little tart/harsh for some time. It's a really pleasant Pinot Noir now.


----------



## ibglowin

What to pair with leftover Brisket Poutine........

2009 Mark Ryan "Long Haul" Right banker.

You had me at Red Mountain..........


----------



## geek

That must be a real good one.


----------



## geek

The one in the gallon is mine, made about 5 years ago, I think it’s Merlot and Cab, darn good..!!


----------



## geek

Anyone tried this tequila? I’d like to see if I can by online.
The extra añejo


----------



## ibglowin

Good luck buying spirits online and shipped to you. Looks like a 3 hour drive for you to NH....

Then you will have to recharge for hours and hours, maybe spend the night even, then drive back the next day.......






U.S.A.


Tequila Adictivo




www.adictivotequila.com








geek said:


> Anyone tried this tequila? I’d like to see if I can by online.
> The extra añejo
> 
> View attachment 66384


----------



## Boatboy24

Grabbed this on the way to some friends' last night. Beautiful night out on the deck (mid 60's). The wine was good and got better with some air.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Good luck buying spirits online and shipped to you. Looks like a 3 hour drive for you to NH....
> 
> Then you will have to recharge for hours and hours, maybe spend the night even, then drive back the next day.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S.A.
> 
> 
> Tequila Adictivo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adictivotequila.com



I was in NH a few days ago...
That site looks like there's a place in Brooklyn, NY. Much closer to me.
Oh, no need to charge for hours, at a supercharger v3 my car would charge at very high speed when battery is low, close to 1,000 miles/hr, then tapers down when above 50%.


----------



## geek

My daughters returned from the DR last night and brought this for me.


----------



## ibglowin

Gonna put it in your cafe con leche mañana?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Gonna put it in your cafe con leche mañana?



I would but no cafe for me, I don't drink it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Who is Ron?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Who is Ron?



That's rum in Spanish. So that line says cream of rum.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That's rum in Spanish. So that line says cream of rum.



Well, that sounds a little better...


----------



## Boatboy24

Definitely a touch of residual sugar, but solid tannin structure. A long, fruity finish. Certainly worthy of the ten bucks I paid for it. 90pts from Wine Enthusiast.


----------



## geek

Costco bound.


----------



## GR!

So tonight we did a blind tasting to pick between two Napa Cabs for our wedding. My plan was to get a case, have one bottle on the wedding night and keep the rest to to have over the next 20 years or so. My dad has always been a Joe Phelps guy so that is kinda what I have known forever. I was able to find a bottle of the Odette was on the recommendation @Johnd . Both were fantastic and then my dad (who could not be out done) brought out a bottle of the Backus!


----------



## Boatboy24

@mainshipfred might recognize this one:


----------



## ibglowin

A Red Mountain Cab for less than $9? Only at Costco!












North Forty-Six Red Mountain Cabernet Sauvignon - Quite The Find


Costco delivers a Red Mountain Cab at an unheard of price, the North Forty-Six Cabernet Sauvignon. Cabernet Sauvignon from Red Mountain, Washington. Well,




www.reversewinesnob.com


----------



## ibglowin

2013 J. Bookwalter "Chapter 6" Cab Sauv. 

CV AVA. 91% CS, 7% Syrah, 2% Merlot.

Outstanding in it's own field! Paired amazing with the TT. Lots of fruit for sure showing through ATM.


----------



## sour_grapes

Totally irrational, of course, but seeing Bookwalter lights up my thoughts. Just shared the post with Mrs. S_G, and we reflected on nice times at their winery/restaurant.


----------



## ibglowin

They were the first wine club we joined back in July 2010. Should be getting my Fall allocation in a few weeks.


----------



## geek

From the weekend....running behind .... lol


----------



## sour_grapes

This was a rando WTSO purchase, but quite a number of years ago. We rather liked it, so we held on to the last one for a quasi-special occasion. Tonight, I decided that the "special occasion" was that it was a Thursday night, the wine is probably peaking, and there weren't many more appealing options in the wine cellar!  Nothing magical, but it did not disappoint.


----------



## CDrew

sour_grapes said:


> This was a rando WTSO purchase, but quite a number of years ago. We rather liked it, so we held on to the last one for a quasi-special occasion. Tonight, I decided that the "special occasion" was that it was a Thursday night, the wine is probably peaking, and there weren't many more appealing options in the wine cellar!  Nothing magical, but it did not disappoint.



So what's the deal with the "Sarah" Zinfandel? Sounds misleading. But WTH, an Alexander Valley, 8 years old, Zinfandel, is likely pretty good.

Tonight, I'm drinking one of the very first wines I made to completion. A 2017 Cabernet Sauvignon. It's "oakless" but pretty decent at this point. Having it with homemade onion soup. Not bad. I still have another case of it, so all good!


----------



## sour_grapes

CDrew said:


> So what's the deal with the "Sarah" Zinfandel? Sounds misleading. But WTH, an Alexander Valley, 8 years old, Zinfandel, is likely pretty good.



I have no idea! I didn't know what you meant, but then it dawned on my that you think they may be conflating "Sarah" with "Sirah." Is that what you meant?

I was unable to figure out what the "Sarah" meant, but it put me in mind of one of the best wines I have enjoyed, viz., Klinker Brick's Farrah Syrah: Klinker Brick Winery - Products - 2016 Farrah Syrah IIRC, the name "Farrah" was the praenomen of the daughter of the vintner, or something like that. I sort of assumed the "Sarah" wine was the same.


----------



## CDrew

sour_grapes said:


> I have no idea! I didn't know what you meant, but then it dawned on my that you think they may be conflating "Sarah" with "Sirah." Is that what you meant?
> 
> I was unable to figure out what the "Sarah" meant, but it put me in mind of one of the best wines I have enjoyed, viz., Klinker Brick's Farrah Syrah: Klinker Brick Winery - Products - 2016 Farrah Syrah IIRC, the name "Farrah" was the praenomen of the daughter of the vintner, or something like that. I sort of assumed the "Sarah" wine was the same.



Yes-Exactly. It's ok if it's a real person, but not ok, in my book, if it's a disambigulation. But I'm sure the wine was great. My wife and I frequent Dry Creek which is sort of across the highway from Alexander Valley. Great Zinfandels there, and great Cabernets from Alexander Valley too.


----------



## GR!

Just did a little reading and it looks like the winemaker named vineyards that make the wines he is most proud of after his daughters. There is a Hilary, Chelsea, & Kathrine (I don’t see Sarah listed anymore, maybe she got disowned!)



CDrew said:


> Yes-Exactly. It's ok if it's a real person, but not ok, in my book, if it's a disambigulation. But I'm sure the wine was great. My wife and I frequent Dry Creek which is sort of across the highway from Alexander Valley. Great Zinfandels there, and great Cabernets from Alexander Valley too.





sour_grapes said:


> I have no idea! I didn't know what you meant, but then it dawned on my that you think they may be conflating "Sarah" with "Sirah." Is that what you meant?
> 
> I was unable to figure out what the "Sarah" meant, but it put me in mind of one of the best wines I have enjoyed, viz., Klinker Brick's Farrah Syrah: Klinker Brick Winery - Products - 2016 Farrah Syrah IIRC, the name "Farrah" was the praenomen of the daughter of the vintner, or something like that. I sort of assumed the "Sarah" wine was the same.


----------



## sour_grapes

GR! said:


> Just did a little reading and it looks like the winemaker named vineyards that make the wines he is most proud of after his daughters. There is a Hilary, Chelsea, & Kathrine



Thanks!



> (I don’t see Sarah listed anymore, maybe she got disowned!)



That comment is hilarious!


----------



## sour_grapes

Speaking of WTSO.com: HURRY! A great bargain to be had: 

*Caymus Special Selection Cabernet Sauvignon Napa Valley 2016
only $164.99*


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Speaking of WTSO.com: HURRY! A great bargain to be had:
> 
> *Caymus Special Selection Cabernet Sauvignon Napa Valley 2016
> only $164.99*



Let us know once you try it.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Rainy day.


----------



## jgmann67

Last week we went to a friend’s house to test their new smoker. Beef ribs. Went through the wines I had on hand and saw Jim’s Eclipse bourbon oaked Zin-Cab. Perfect. 

it was stellar. No kidding. My buddy Burns is not a big wine guy tried it... “wow, that’s good!” This was better than the Eclipse OVZ I did a few years ago. No kittishness to the wine that I could detect. Very finished. Excellent body, color and flavors. Why can’t they keep kits like this in their rotation??


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Last week we went to a friend’s house to test their new smoker. Beef ribs. Went through the wines I had on hand and saw Jim’s Eclipse bourbon oaked Zin-Cab. Perfect.
> 
> it was stellar. No kidding. My buddy Burns is not a big wine guy tried it... “wow, that’s good!” This was better than the Eclipse OVZ I did a few years ago. No kittishness to the wine that I could detect. Very finished. Excellent body, color and flavors. Why can’t they keep kits like this in their rotation??



That was my first (and to date, only) EM.


----------



## geek




----------



## crushday

Very smooth Picayune Cabernet Sauvignon. Amazing...


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights pairing with the seafood dinner. 2017 Saviah Cellars Viognier. They started fermenting in a concrete egg with this vintage and it shows nicely. Great wine at a great price to boot.


----------



## geek

My wine making is really coming to an end, well I made the last kit a few months ago and getting some carboys into bottles this weekend.
Just bottles the kit RJS Okanagan Meritage I started November 2018.

This hobby has brought joyful moments to me personally and the chance to know many of you here, but personal life things slowed down the activity considerably and I feel I am not enjoying making it at home as much.
Selling all equipment as well.

This picture is the Okanagan Meritage which is tasting very good.

Cheers


----------



## Boatboy24

Sorry you're not making anymore wine, Varis. I hope you'll choose to still hang around though. Enjoy your company.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> @mainshipfred might recognize this one:
> 
> View attachment 66575


Did you make an Effingham run? I haven't had one of those for some time.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Did you make an Effingham run? I haven't had one of those for some time.



I think you gave that to me one of the first times we met up. I was letting it sit.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> My wine making is really coming to an end, well I made the last kit a few months ago and getting some carboys into bottles this weekend.
> Just bottles the kit RJS Okanagan Meritage I started November 2018.
> 
> This hobby has brought joyful moments to me personally and the chance to know many of you here, but personal life things slowed down the activity considerably and I feel I am not enjoying making it at home as much.
> Selling all equipment as well.
> 
> This picture is the Okanagan Meritage which is tasting very good.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 67477



Sorry to hear that Varis, hope everything works out for you. But do keep us informed of the Costco wines.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> Last week we went to a friend’s house to test their new smoker. Beef ribs. Went through the wines I had on hand and saw Jim’s Eclipse bourbon oaked Zin-Cab. Perfect.
> 
> it was stellar. No kidding. My buddy Burns is not a big wine guy tried it... “wow, that’s good!” This was better than the Eclipse OVZ I did a few years ago. No kittishness to the wine that I could detect. Very finished. Excellent body, color and flavors. Why can’t they keep kits like this in their rotation??



I had it recently myself and it was very nice. My son couldn't believe it was a kit.


----------



## ibglowin

You can quit making wine but you can't quit WMT! 

Where would we get what's new at Costco!




geek said:


> My wine making is really coming to an end, well I made the last kit a few months ago and getting some carboys into bottles this weekend.
> Just bottles the kit RJS Okanagan Meritage I started November 2018.
> 
> This hobby has brought joyful moments to me personally and the chance to know many of you here, but personal life things slowed down the activity considerably and I feel I am not enjoying making it at home as much.
> Selling all equipment as well.
> 
> This picture is the Okanagan Meritage which is tasting very good.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## geek

Thanks guys, appreciate it.
Not that I'm going to discuss personal issues here, but I can tell you that depression is real my friends and has been hitting me like a roller coaster due to family issues....especially during this pandemic s$it..  

I'll stay around for sure.


----------



## ibglowin

Your not alone Varis. Pretty sure depression is hitting most everyone these days in small, medium and large doses. Glad your hanging around.


----------



## BernardSmith

Not a doctor, geek, but depression that is a response to external issues is I think very different from depression that is caused by medical issues. Grief and sadness in all its forms is not the same as depressive illness, though I am sure they can feel the same. If you haven't already , you might want to consider consulting with someone who can offer you professional expert support.


----------



## TX Wineaux

Figured I would post my latest Sweet Raspberry. Its getting cooler in Texas this evening so the wife and I will start a fire and see how much of this stuff we can drink.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hang in there, @geek. This, too, shall pass.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it.
> Not that I'm going to discuss personal issues here, but I can tell you that depression is real my friends and has been hitting me like a roller coaster due to family issues....especially during this pandemic s$it..
> 
> I'll stay around for sure.



I am sorry to hear you are having a rough time. I am encouraged by the fact that you can be candid and share your troubles with us. I encourage you to seek the support you need in these difficult times!


----------



## geek

Some folks say a good tool to punch depression is talking it about it in hopes of trying to get it out of your brain, and I hope that's true.


----------



## cmason1957

When my ex-wife left me (this was about 12 years ago), I went into a bit of a depression also. I found two things helped more than anything else: 1) Talking with a good mental health professional, they can be difficult to find so if the first one you try doesn't work, don't give up hope
2) Learning to meditate and practicing it often. It really helped me with the understanding what are the things I can and can't control and let those I can't take care of themselves.


----------



## Mike - Next Level Oak

Got an early birthday gift...not sure to drink it or let it age like I've been reading!


----------



## Boatboy24

Mike - Next Level Oak said:


> Got an early birthday gift...not sure to drink it or let it age like I've been reading!



I say buy yourself a second bottle. Drink one now and take copious notes. Save the other for later. 

Happy birthday!


----------



## Chuck E

Last Saturday at Les Nomades in Chicago we tried these two. Now I know what a good Bordeaux blend tastes like.


----------



## wood1954

TX Wineaux said:


> Figured I would post my latest Sweet Raspberry. Its getting cooler in Texas this evening so the wife and I will start a fire and see how much of this stuff we can drink.
> 
> View attachment 67506


Nice label


----------



## wood1954

I’m drinking last years elderberry wine. It’s a blend of fresh and dried elderberries. It’s pretty good.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Starting early I see!  



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 67586


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Starting early I see!



You can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning...


----------



## ibglowin

Any good?




Boatboy24 said:


> You can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 67588
> 
> 
> 
> Any good?



Good, not great. But at ten bucks, I'd say very nice QPR. I would buy again.


----------



## Mike - Next Level Oak

Boatboy24 said:


> I say buy yourself a second bottle. Drink one now and take copious notes. Save the other for later.
> 
> Happy birthday!


Thank you! Alright it's settled, I'll be getting another bottle to taste now and this for later. Thank you for the suggestion and I don't feel guilty


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## crushday

Special night at Cushday’s house for Mrs. Crushday’s Birthday - called for special wine. Here’s three of them...


----------



## ibglowin

I decided to find something I should really drink NOW........ LOL





2006 Col Solare. Red Mountain Bordeaux blend (left bank) this was a Costco find back in 2011! The tannins were smooth as silk but there was still plenty of acid to help wash down some leftover Beef Tenderloin from last Sunday......... 

I tried hard to extract the cork in one piece but alas I failed as evidenced by the floating cork in the bottle. Luckily I have a nice cork screen to remove any pieces while poring.

Excellent aged bottle but I need to try and drink a couple years sooner if I can!

Happy Friday night folks!


----------



## Boatboy24

crushday said:


> Special night at Cushday’s house for Mrs. Crushday’s Birthday - called for special wine. Here’s three of them...View attachment 67648



Happy birthday, Mrs. CD!


----------



## crushday

Boatboy24 said:


> Happy birthday, Mrs. CD!


Jim, to be clear - those bottles were consumed by several people during the party - not just the Mrs. and me...lol


----------



## Boatboy24

crushday said:


> Jim, to be clear - those bottles were consumed by several people during the party - not just the Mrs. and me...lol



Hey, I'm not judging!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Hey, I'm not judging!



Me, neither! Last night I decided to "test" two bottles of blueberry I made back in 2016 to see if they were still good. I tested them all the way to the bottom. Hoo boy! Must have been OK!


----------



## crushday

Thanks @NorCal - tasting notes to follow!


----------



## NorCal

crushday said:


> Thanks @NorCal - tasting notes to follow!
> 
> View attachment 67674


Let’s hear the good and the things you don’t like about it, so I can improve as well. An untruthful review will bring 10 years of stuck fermentations


----------



## geek




----------



## crushday

NorCal said:


> Let’s hear the good and the things you don’t like about it, so I can improve as well. An untruthful review will bring 10 years of stuck fermentations


Remarks: This is the final iteration of the KK Winery trifecta of wines acquired in August - I have enjoyed every one and this wine leaves me wanting more. I attempted to replicate Ken’s success this year and currently have a 225L barrel aging right now.

Medium bodied - smooth mouthfeel on the approach with gradient chalky, soft tannins that increase as the experience lingers. Light nose - which I expected for a 2019. Translucent violet color. Notes of black fruits, plum, vanilla, hint of spice and green capsicum on the palate. Perfectly balanced acidity slicing through on the finish. I would certainly buy this wine. Ken has something here he should be proud of.

There isn’t anything I don’t like about this wine.


----------



## geek

geek said:


> View attachment 67676



The wife and I are liking this cheapo wine from Costco a lot. It i very well balanced in my opinion, good balanced amount of oak and smooth to my taste..


----------



## ibglowin

@geek 

This one looks like a winner winner for the $$$








2017 Little Big Town 4 Cellars Cabernet Sauvignon


I had to snap this one up at what ends up being a ridiculously low price for some Columbia Valley juice. Costco’s normal price is $11.99, but through 11/22 you can get $4.50 off which




costcowineblog.com


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> @geek
> 
> This one looks like a winner winner for the $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 Little Big Town 4 Cellars Cabernet Sauvignon
> 
> 
> I had to snap this one up at what ends up being a ridiculously low price for some Columbia Valley juice. Costco’s normal price is $11.99, but through 11/22 you can get $4.50 off which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> costcowineblog.com



Checking to see if they have at local Costco.


----------



## geek

Anyway to add a short video clip here of Costco wines the wife took this morning?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

No, you would have to upload it to youtube and then copy paste the link here. Make sure to make the video public and not private.



geek said:


> Anyway to add a short video clip here of Costco wines the wife took this morning?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

Couple pics from costco


----------



## ibglowin

How may bottles did you snag?



geek said:


> Couple pics from costco
> 
> View attachment 68002
> View attachment 68003
> View attachment 68004


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Couple pics from costco
> 
> View attachment 68002
> View attachment 68003
> View attachment 68004




Crazy. I can usually find the Copolla Claret for about twelve bucks for 750ml.


----------



## crushday

geek said:


> Couple pics from costco



If you were going to splurge, I would definitely get the Caymus. It's amazing wine. I would cellar it for a minimum of 2 years, however. A 2018 is a bit young for a massive cab like that.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Crazy. I can usually find the Copolla Claret for about twelve bucks for 750ml.



That bottle in the picture is a 3L, so 4 bottles of .750ml

I’m surprised you find it cheaper by the .750ml bottle elsewhere, Costco always has cheaper prices than anyone else.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> That bottle in the picture is a 3L, so 4 bottles of .750ml
> 
> I’m surprised you find it cheaper by the .750ml bottle elsewhere, Costco always has cheaper prices than anyone else.



Especially when you buy the large, bulk packages!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That bottle in the picture is a 3L, so 4 bottles of .750ml
> 
> I’m surprised you find it cheaper by the .750ml bottle elsewhere, Costco always has cheaper prices than anyone else.



I guess you pay a premium for the large format bottle. 4 bottles at my Wegmans @ $12.99 will run ~$52.


----------



## winemaker81

$0.38 per bottle ..... 






Of course, I have more than a few pricier bottles in the cellar, but the contrast in pricing was too much fun to pass up!


----------



## geek

Wine and couple shots of tequila


----------



## geek

Anyone tried this tequila?









Tequila Casa Dragones Blanco


Buy Tequila Casa Dragones Blanco, the tequila voted the "Best Blanco Tequila" by Epicurious Magazine. Good Spirits. Delivered.




www.reservebar.com


----------



## ceeaton

A present from a friend (who I think was too scared to try it). A Goose Island Bourbon aged Stout. This one is about 17 months old (supposed to last up to 5 years), so I'm drinking it before its prime. But at 15.2% alcohol by volume, it is stronger than most of the red wines I've made. I thought a Flying Dog Imperial Pale Ale at 8.5% was strong, oh baby, this one has a kick. The bourbon barrel aging matches up pretty good with this stout, definite chocolate notes. I'll have to sip it because my wife is staying up for a few hours to study and I think if I downed this like I do other beers I might be in for a quick ending to the evening. Very good! Now how to replicate it....




Damn, I hope I can finish this without getting into a stupor. I figure a pint is about a half bottle of wine, ut oh...but it is so darn good. Better than a 15 year old Thomas Hardy ale I had a few year back, and I loved that beer.

Edit: oh no, my wife likes it. After she had two sips I left the room saying "you need to keep studying...it's all mine!".


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Damn, I hope I can finish this without getting into a stupor. I figure a pint is about a half bottle of wine, ut oh...but it is so darn good.



Yeah, that is the problem with high-gravity beers. I have gotten (inadvertently) totally wrecked on ~10-11% beer. "Yeah, doesn't seem so bad, it's less than wine..." But then again, I don't pour wine into 16 oz. glasses and then refill it frequently!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, that is the problem with high-gravity beers. I have gotten (inadvertently) totally wrecked on ~10-11% beer. "Yeah, doesn't seem so bad, it's less than wine..." But then again, I don't pour wine into 16 oz. glasses and then refill it frequently!


Yeah, I finally poured a small glass for my wife (half of one the size they give you when you go to a beer tasting event, I'm thinking Stouts in Lancaster County) because she kept coming out for "sips". I'm definitely going to sleep well tonight, having issues typing this reply. Guess that's why they have spell guess...

I did finish the pint, guess my Welsh heritage helped a bit.

It was very good, best beer, if you can call it that, that I've ever enjoyed.


----------



## winemaker81

A local brewery makes an imperial stout, barrel aged, once a year. 13%. I like it, but share the can ...


----------



## ceeaton

winemaker81 said:


> A local brewery makes an imperial stout, barrel aged, once a year. 13%. I like it, but share the can ...


I've found that out, sharing is good! I should have shared more with my wife, but she has clinical training tomorrow and gets up at 4:20, I can sleep in, fortunately.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> A present from a friend (who I think was too scared to try it). A Goose Island Bourbon aged Stout. This one is about 17 months old (supposed to last up to 5 years), so I'm drinking it before its prime. But at 15.2% alcohol by volume, it is stronger than most of the red wines I've made. I thought a Flying Dog Imperial Pale Ale at 8.5% was strong, oh baby, this one has a kick. The bourbon barrel aging matches up pretty good with this stout, definite chocolate notes. I'll have to sip it because my wife is staying up for a few hours to study and I think if I downed this like I do other beers I might be in for a quick ending to the evening. Very good! Now how to replicate it....
> 
> View attachment 68235
> 
> 
> Damn, I hope I can finish this without getting into a stupor. I figure a pint is about a half bottle of wine, ut oh...but it is so darn good. Better than a 15 year old Thomas Hardy ale I had a few year back, and I loved that beer.
> 
> Edit: oh no, my wife likes it. After she had two sips I left the room saying "you need to keep studying...it's all mine!".



Well, you just inspired me. I bought some World Wide Stout back in 2016 or 2017 and have only tried one out of the 4-pack. Perhaps today is the day that changes.


----------



## ibglowin

Another "steal" at Costco.........









2017 Beringer The Waymaker Red Blend Paso Robles


We’ve had a great string of Costco wines that we have tasted and reviewed from Paso Robles (Austin Hope, Dauo, Justin). Here’s the latest entry in that club, and what a gift on the price.




costcowineblog.com


----------



## winemaker81

The local brewery I mentioned previously makes a Tripel (9%) and an Imperial Tripel (15%). A visiting nephew drank one of each, then decided to get up. He immediately sat back down, looked at me, and said, "Dang! Those a LOT stronger than I'm used to. You're weren't kidding!"

One of those situations where I wish I had video to memorialize it.


----------



## geek

I’d wish..!!!!!


----------



## geek

Maybe I could ask for that wine for my upcoming bday....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I’d wish..!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 68301



YOLO!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> YOLO!



I know. But man that price for one bottle of wine for a poor guy like me


----------



## geek

Celebrating a successful launch  of crew Dragon


----------



## ibglowin

Just spend some of that money your saving on gas each month!



geek said:


> I know. But man that price for one bottle of wine for a poor guy like me


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I know. But man that price for one bottle of wine for a poor guy like me



It's a lot of money, for sure. I'm not certain, but if you want to splurge on a 95pt wine, I imagine @Johnd or @ibglowin might be able to point you to something that would still be a splurge, but cost considerably less. I think part of the issue with Caymus is you're paying for the name.


----------



## ibglowin

The regular Caymus cost half as much and the reviews and scores are only a point or two less most years.

I have had Caymus a couple times at dinner parties. Honestly the Austin Hope Cab Sauv was equally as good if not better at 50% off the MSRP of Caymus. You may be able to source it at Costco. We joined the Austin Hope Wine Club last month as they were that good and the price was very reasonable compared to Napa prices.








Boatboy24 said:


> It's a lot of money, for sure. I'm not certain, but if you want to splurge on a 95pt wine, I imagine @Johnd or @ibglowin might be able to point you to something that would still be a splurge, but cost considerably less. I think part of the issue with Caymus is you're paying for the name.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> It's a lot of money, for sure. I'm not certain, but if you want to splurge on a 95pt wine, I imagine @Johnd or @ibglowin might be able to point you to something that would still be a splurge, but cost considerably less. I think part of the issue with Caymus is you're paying for the name.


This is one of my favorite finds of that caliber in the last few years:


----------



## winemaker81

I use the Vivinio app on my phone -- take a picture of the label, it matches the label if it can, and produces consumer reviews.

It's not perfect by any stretch of the imagination as it's general consumers, but if you're in a store, need a bottle, and have no idea what to choose, it's a big help. So far I have not had any disappointments. I choose wines with a minimum rating of at least 3.5/5.0, typically looking for 3.7 and above. The drawback? Several messages per day, recommending wines. It can be irritating.

I signed up with the Wine Enthusiast for a year ... haven't received an issue yet, but I get multiple emails per day trying to sell me overpriced stuff. I won't renew.

Many moons ago (when Robert Parker owned it) I subscribed to the Wine Advocate. I see from @Johnd's post that Parker's doing his own thing again. I'm thinking about trying the 1 month free trial, but they want a credit card, not sure I want to do it ....

The best advice I've received is at a local TotalWine -- IME most of the employees are fairly knowledgeable, and a few have been exceptional.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Just spend some of that money your saving on gas each month!



College money for 2 teenagers going to college now..!!!


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> College money for 2 teenagers going to college now..!!!


I feel your pain. My youngest graduated in May, and both children are now firmly independent adults, so it was worth it.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> I feel your pain. My youngest graduated in May, and both children are now firmly independent adults, so it was worth it.



It's not easy but chugging alone so far.
I've been talking about moving south to NC for a long time, the property taxes here in CT are un-controllable


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> I've been talking about moving south to NC for a long time, the property taxes here in CT are un-controllable


My wife and I are from the Utica-Rome area of NY. We moved here 25+ years ago and don't regret it. But note that in the Raleigh area in the summer, it's HOT (compared to CT) and when the humidity drops to 300%, it's a relief.  

If you seriously think about moving south, drop me a PM.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> My wife and I are from the Utica-Rome area of NY. We moved here 25+ years ago and don't regret it. But note that in the Raleigh area in the summer, it's HOT (compared to CT) and when the humidity drops to 300%, it's a relief.
> 
> If you seriously think about moving south, drop me a PM.



Thanks Bryan. Every time we talked about it then it was always something, daughter in high school, then son in high school, but now in college I may be in a better position, hoping for next year.

Appreciate your message.


----------



## geek

BTW - A few years ago we seriously considered moving to Tampa, FL but then put the brakes after thinking how much we like season changes and hate humidity almost every day in the year...lol


----------



## Johnd

winemaker81 said:


> I use the Vivinio app on my phone -- take a picture of the label, it matches the label if it can, and produces consumer reviews.
> 
> It's not perfect by any stretch of the imagination as it's general consumers, but if you're in a store, need a bottle, and have no idea what to choose, it's a big help. So far I have not had any disappointments. I choose wines with a minimum rating of at least 3.5/5.0, typically looking for 3.7 and above. The drawback? Several messages per day, recommending wines. It can be irritating.
> 
> I signed up with the Wine Enthusiast for a year ... haven't received an issue yet, but I get multiple emails per day trying to sell me overpriced stuff. I won't renew.
> 
> Many moons ago (when Robert Parker owned it) I subscribed to the Wine Advocate. I see from @Johnd's post that Parker's doing his own thing again. I'm thinking about trying the 1 month free trial, but they want a credit card, not sure I want to do it ....
> 
> The best advice I've received is at a local TotalWine -- IME most of the employees are fairly knowledgeable, and a few have been exceptional.


You should note that Parker did this review in 2016, I don’t believe that he’s doing reviews any longer. I like his reviews because my tastes are in line with his. Lisa Perrotti-Brown took over Parker’s territory / wineries, and I’ve found my tastes to still be in line with her ratings as well. For me, $100 a year is a steal, as I’ve found great deals on highly rated wines, as well as found great wines that I’d have never tried.


----------



## winemaker81

John, thanks for the feedback. While I missed the age of the review, I found that Parker's tastes were a good match for my own. I'll follow up on this.

Another good buy is Laithwaite's subscription. For a while I purchased their quarterly case, and found it a good value. I tried wines I would not have had a chance to hear of. Not all were great, but every one was above good. I liked their "mystery cases", which were odd-n-ends left over, sold at a discount.


----------



## Khristyjeff

@winemaker81 Would you recommend Laithwaite's Wine Club? I did another club that featured only domestic wines and I would like to branch out to other parts of the world. Did they send wines with some age? The other club I was in had a lot of new wines and I would like wines that were ready to drink right away. Thanks. Jeff


----------



## winemaker81

@Khristyjeff, I liked Laithwaite. If you like a wide variety of wines and are willing to experiment, it's a great club. The subscription can be red, white, or mixed, and IIRC, you can change that with each order.

A couple of times a year they sell mystery cases, made up of whatever odds-and-ends were around, e.g., clearing remnants from the warehouse. These cases were at a good price, and purchasing a second case was at a discount. Shipping is $20 USD/case, but if you pay a $90 fee, all shipping is covered for the year. If you buy at least 1 extra case, beyond the 4 in the subscription, it's a money saver. I was buying 2 or 3 mystery cases when they were offered, and occasionally purchased other cases.

Other than Rioja, the wines in the subscription and mystery cases were 1 to 3 years old. I'd let them settle for a month or 2 after receiving, then drink. Good wines, but nothing that I'd save for more than a couple of years.

I stopped the subscription when I over-purchased while making more wine. I ran out of storage room, and never got around to restarting the subscription. If I had more storage I'd restart the subscription.


----------



## Boatboy24

The second out of the 4-pack I got at Costco a couple weeks back. This is a very pleasant wine. Great bargain.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am making a pork chop from a Marcella Hazan recipe of chop braised in two wines (red and Marsala). From experience, this dish is nicer with my ho-made Syrah than with an oaked Merlot or Cab, which is about all else I have in for commercial wine. So, I am sipping my 2017 HHH Syrah.

(Not _entirely_ serious, but an element of truth here: The nice thing about cooking with wine is no one, like the wife, knows how much went into the dish and how much into the cook!)


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> The nice thing about cooking with wine is no one, like the wife, knows how much went into the dish and how much into the cook!


Depends on how much went into the cook ... alcohol inflates self-belief in acting sober .....


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> The nice thing about cooking with wine is no one, like the wife, knows how much went into the dish and how much into the cook!



Around my house, that isn't usually true, since the wife is quite often right next to me cooking (drinking) with me.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> Depends on how much went into the cook ... alcohol inflates self-belief in acting sober .....



C'est vrai, mon ami!


----------



## Yooper🍷

Got our WSJ red wine intro offer delivered today. 14 bottles 2 glasses. Paired the 4.1 Toscana with Pasta ala vodka. Really nice wine. Then after dinner we got a bottle of my 6 mo old Toscana to compare with Italian import. Same deep color - Wife said not quite as dry and slightly less Tannic. Actually preferred mine. That was really good to hear. Now we will finish both bottles tonight with dinner.


----------



## jswordy

OMG, last night it was the last 1.5 liters of 6 year old muscadine I made. I had to make SURE it was still good, don't ya know. Whoa, this morning...


----------



## jswordy

We can now get a commercial North Carolina muscadine here at Wally World. I first had this while in Black Mountain, NC. They have a few different "flavors." I like their white best (it is Scuppernong grapes). Not as good as mine, which won medals, but pretty easy to grab onto at about $6 a bottle.


----------



## ibglowin

2010 Avennia Arnaut Syrah. Still needed 45 mins of air to get approachable. I am giving it mouth to mouth though now and it seems to be coming around nicely and right in the sweet spot to boot.

Perfect pairing with a Green Chile Cheeseburger with pattie's made from Brisket and Chuck Roast!


----------



## stickman

Decided to open a 2012 Columbia Gorge Gewurztraminer to have with turkey. It's hard to believe that a white wine can go the long haul, but this one from the Gorge is proof that it is possible. I made this back then mostly for my sisters that like a slightly off dry version, gave most of it to them, but I managed to keep a handful of bottles in my cellar on reserve.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## ibglowin

Went with Oregon Pinot Noir with dinner tonight. Good choice for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

I went with Oregon Pinot Noir as well, though not as fancy at @ibglowin. 2017 Elouan, which certainly held it's own but didn't overwhelm. I 'pre-gamed' with a tall glass of my 2019 Viognier from local grapes (the rest of that bottle went into the gravy). A few hours later, topped off the evening with 1.5 fingers of Makers 46. Certainly had my share today, though spaced out. Regardless, I'll sleep well tonight. Now it's all about hydration.


----------



## Johnd

Pretty enjoyable “after Turkey” wine. Really bummed they quit shipping here. Free the Grapes!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Because I was having chicken, my pairing was easier. Just a coupla bottles of my ho-made Chard (WE Eclipse), which was up to the task. LIke @stickman , my go-to for turkey is Gewurz.


----------



## winemaker81

I almost went with a Gewurztraminer, but opted for New York Pinot & Pinot. Both went well with turkey & dressing.


----------



## ibglowin

More T-Day leftovers call for more Oregon Pinot Noir! 

2014 Figgins "Toil". One of the best Oregon Pinots you can buy for the $$. This one is my last of 3 for 2014 and it was (still) flat out amazing. 

Now on to the 2015's, 2016's, 2017's.......


----------



## ceeaton

You'd think this was a wine forum or something, LOL.

Laid back Friday evening, almost worked 6 hours today, I'm tired! Simple session bitter in the English tradition. Much lighter than the picture shows (dark background). Only dangerous thing is that the 5 gallon keg is about 5 steps away in the garage.


----------



## Boatboy24

Finally got around to popping a bottle of that World Wide Stout last night as we got together with some good friends and chilled around their fire pit. It was the perfect sipper after some simple burgers and Pinot Noir. Glad I still have two of these left, but may got to TW and grab some more to age. The four years on my current stash is working nicely.


----------



## Ajmassa

Bottle #1. Italian Nebbiolo for our annual WopsGiving dinner. (The Sunday after thanksgiving)

14% abv. Strong. Dry. Yet oddly lighter bodied. And delicious. Somehow the combo works

saluté


----------



## Ajmassa

Bottle #2
2015 Tuscan
85% sangio 10% cab. 5% merlot
13%abv

bolder and well balanced. Matching perfectly with the meal! Our Italian thanksgiving meal is always traditional & straight forward spaghetti meatballs sausage & ravioli. (everything from 9th street aside from meatballs & gravy which were homemade). And tons of deserts

Thanksgiving < Sunday after thanksgiving


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I decided we needed an Advent Calendar. Costco to the rescue. The first today was a French Merlot. Very tasty, what a nose, you could smell the fruit as soon as we popped the cork. Nice dark cherries  , red fruit. And the taste is very mineralized and more taste of red fruits, cherries, oakiness.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> My wife and I decided we needed an Advent Calendar. Costco to the rescue. The first today was a French Merlot. Very tasty, what a nose, you could smell the fruit as soon as we popped the cork. Nice dark cherries  , red fruit. And the taste is very mineralized and more taste of red fruits, cherries, oakiness.
> View attachment 69011
> View attachment 69013



I saw that box at local Costco for $99


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> I saw that box at local Costco for $99


Yes, I belive that was the cost. 24 - 350 ml bottles (great for port around my house) so about $4.25/ day. Hopefully the rest of them are as tasty as that Merlot was.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## crushday

This Syrah tastes SO good...


----------



## Boatboy24

Not in my glass, but a friend shared this on FB tonight. A Cinnamon Old Fashioned. I'm definitely a fan of the 'regular' Old Fashioned. May need to try this one for the holidays. 




2:2:1 ratio of:
- bourbon
- orange juice
- cinnamon syrup (see below)
And
- 1 dash orange bitters (i made it without, but it could really use them. Angostura or Peychaud's might work too, but will change the taste)
Shake over ice (20-40 seconds) and serve over ice. Add cinnamon stick and bruleed orange slice if feeling festive.
For the syrup:
- 1/3 cup water
- 1/3 cup maple syrup
- 2 cinnamon sticks
- 2 sprigs fresh rosemary. Or dried. THat's all I had on hand cuz 'Rona grocery shopping is a pain in the ars. 
Combine in pot and bring to boil. Boil for 5 minutes, turn off, remove from heat and allow to cool. It makes about 3 drinks worth, depending on how you like to use in the drink.
I used Four Roses small batch bourbon. It's good. Enjoy!


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Not in my glass, but a friend shared this on FB tonight. A Cinnamon Old Fashioned. I'm definitely a fan of the 'regular' Old Fashioned. May need to try this one for the holidays.



Oh my goodness, this sounds amazing. And Four Roses Small batch is one of my favorite bourbons. If you ever get a wild hair, be sure to try the Costco Small Batch.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Oh my goodness, this sounds amazing. And Four Roses Small batch is one of my favorite bourbons. If you ever get a wild hair, be sure to try the Costco Small Batch.



Sadly, can't by the hard stuff at Costco in Virginia. Have to go the the state run ABC store. We can buy beer and wine just about anywhere though.

I thought it was interesting that this recipe called for the orange bitters. I actually prefer them in my Old Fashioned.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Sadly, can't by the hard stuff at Costco in Virginia. Have to go the the state run ABC store. We can buy beer and wine just about anywhere though.
> 
> I thought it was interesting that this recipe called for the orange bitters. I actually prefer them in my Old Fashioned.



I don't think I will ever understand why so many folks think pot laws being relaxed are so wonderful, when I hear about the liquor laws in so many states being so, I suppouse harsh is the correct word. I know when I visited my bonus son in Pennsylvania, during dental school, it drove me crazy not to be able to buy whatever booze I wanted to at the grocery store. I suppose, I am just spoiled living in Missouri. We have very lax laws. (Sorry, grumpy old man rant over)


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it.
> Not that I'm going to discuss personal issues here, but I can tell you that depression is real my friends and has been hitting me like a roller coaster due to family issues....especially during this pandemic s$it..
> 
> I'll stay around for sure.


I believe you! Anyone who has anxiety or depression normally has it amped up during the pandemic and economic stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I don't think I will ever understand why so many folks think pot laws being relaxed are so wonderful, when I hear about the liquor laws in so many states being so, I suppouse harsh is the correct word. I know when I visited my bonus son in Pennsylvania, during dental school, it drove me crazy not to be able to buy whatever booze I wanted to at the grocery store. I suppose, I am just spoiled living in Missouri. We have very lax laws. (Sorry, grumpy old man rant over)



I went to college outside Philly. Many a Sunday, we drove to NJ for beer.


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> It's not easy but chugging alone so far.
> I've been talking about moving south to NC for a long time, the property taxes here in CT are un-controllable


My sister- and brother-in-law lived in Long Island for years, waiting for their boys to get through school. Their property taxes were crazy as well. They moved to a place near Charlotte and love it. Turns out NY money gets you a palace in NC, with a pool.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I went to college outside Philly. Many a Sunday, we drove to NJ for beer.



I grew up about 4 miles from the bridge to NJ. I was also legal to drink in NJ at 19, but not until 21 in PA. Not proud of this, but did you know that the lanes of the bridges coming back to PA from NJ seem _much_ narrower than the lanes going in the other direction?


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> I grew up about 4 miles from the bridge to NJ. I was also legal to drink in NJ at 19, but not until 21 in PA. Not proud of this, but did you know that the lanes of the bridges coming back to PA from NJ seem _much_ narrower than the lanes going in the other direction?



I was about the same age living in a city in Missouri connected to Illinois by Bridge. And experienced that same effect, only worse. The bridge was one lane each direction and so narrow trucks passing had to pull mirrors in our risk losing them, with a stupid curve halfway. So glad they have now replaced that bridge.


----------



## winemaker81

heatherd said:


> Turns out NY money gets you a palace in NC, with a pool.


Housing prices have skyrocketed in NC in recent years around the large cities (Charlotte, Raleigh, Durham, Greensboro, Winston-Salem), so while out-of-state money can buy a really nice house, but it's not quite what it was.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> Sadly, can't by the hard stuff at Costco in Virginia. Have to go the the state run ABC store. We can buy beer and wine just about anywhere though.


Ditto for North Carolina. I stopped in a Costco in Myrtle Beach -- the liquor store was interesting, and I'll stop back in next time I'm there.


----------



## geek

From last night bday celebration


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I opened the last bottle of a Vino Italiano Cabernet kit I made in 2012 (the third wine I ever made). For those of you not familiar, these kits were available on Amazon for about 40 bucks. I made it to five gallons instead of six, and gave it extra oak. The very first wine I ever made was a Vino Italiano Barolo in March of that year, in similar fashion. This was about 60 days later - certainly very early on in my 'career'. It actually wasn't bad at all - a pretty good table wine, but certainly not identifiable as a Cab Sauv. Either way, I couldn't believe it tasted as good as it did. Cork was in great shape too - if I recall correctly, the kit came with corks.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight I opened the last of a kit from 2015. It was a WE Eclipse Old Vine Zin. _Pas mal._

I have pretty much stopped making red kits. I have only 6 more bottles of red kits in the actual bottle, plus one more kit (30 bottles) bulk aging in a carboy. Still cranking out white kits and white juice buckets.


----------



## geek

Did they change the label design?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Did they change the label design?
> 
> View attachment 69287



Looks like it.


----------



## jswordy

Scuppernong wine pairs excellently with grilled pork chops garnished with relish and Country Bob Sauce on Hawaiian buns. Man, that hit the spot! My tastes are simple but I know what's GOOD!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Scuppernong wine pairs excellently with grilled pork chops garnished with relish and Country Bob Sauce on Hawaiian buns. Man, that hit the spot! My tastes are simple but I know what's GOOD!View attachment 69324



I'm drooling over those pork chops!


----------



## mainshipfred

Went to Trader Joe's yesterday and picked up a couple bottles of 2 Buck Chuck, first time I ever had it. Nothing to write home about but for $2.99 it was better than I expected.


----------



## winemaker81

mainshipfred said:


> Went to Trader Joe's yesterday and picked up a couple bottles of 2 Buck Chuck, first time I ever had it. Nothing to write home about but for $2.99 it was better than I expected.


I'm told Trader Joe's buys lots (tanks?) of cheap wine and markets it with their label, so it's far from consistent. The suggestion was to buy a bottle, take it into the parking lot and taste it. If it's good, go buy more. [in most of the USA drinking in the parking lot is at least frowned upon and may result in a fine. Do this at your own risk.]

The Winking Owl brand Aldi's sells is $2.97 and is consistent. Make good cooking wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Poor Miles (Sideways fame) would not drink any effing California Merlot. 

He should have expanded his wine tasting world further North to WA State........

2009 Long Shadows "Pedestal" Merlot. 95pts WS. I was afraid it was long over the hill. I could not be further from reality....... 

Jesus this thing is right in the sweet spot. Last of three bottles. It could cut a rib eye steak still!

Needless to say it went very well with pizza tonight!


----------



## cmason1957

Never ever forget that his highly prized wine is a blend of Merlot and Cabernet Franc, both of which he professed to hate earlier.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes! 

A 1961 Château Cheval Blanc, from a disposable styrofoam soda cup at a fast-food restaurant!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Yes!
> 
> A 1961 Château Cheval Blanc, from a disposable styrofoam soda cup at a fast-food restaurant!
> 
> View attachment 69580



I'm calling fake. That label says 1962.


----------



## ibglowin

Look at what a "real" bottle of the 61' sold for in 2014.......... ~$2400!










Boatboy24 said:


> I'm calling fake. That label says 1962.


----------



## Boatboy24

Still not very good. Thinking I'll dump this bottle and open up a 1961 Château Cheval Blanc instead.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Still not very good. Thinking I'll dump this bottle and open up a 1961 Château Cheval Blanc instead.
> 
> View attachment 69654


I still have a couple of bottles of that one, never impressed me at all.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Still not very good. Thinking I'll dump this bottle and open up a 1961 Château Cheval Blanc instead.
> 
> View attachment 69654





geek said:


> I still have a couple of bottles of that one, never impressed me at all.



The Super Tuscan, or the Château Cheval Blanc?


----------



## geek

Blueberry wine I made around 6 years ago (I think).


----------



## Boatboy24

Much better. Didn’t feel the need to dump half the bottle.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 69710



Yum! Sounds like it might be a latin version of egg nog?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Yum! Sounds like it might be a latin version of egg nog?



I think so, it has coconut milk and rum, it is sweet and delicious


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Yum! Sounds like it might be a latin version of egg nog?



I forgot to say that it has condensed milk as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I forgot to say that it has condensed milk as well.



I found some recipes online - sounds good!


----------



## geek

Went for haircut last night and my barber bought a bottle of red wine, Josh.
Big headache overnight


----------



## balatonwine

Mulled wine. And in a mug than a glass.... Because it is Christmas Eve.


----------



## geek

We’re opening Christmas presents now since we’re heading away tomorrow to sky.
Here’s something interesting I got.


----------



## wood1954

Folio a deuce 2016 Alexander valley Cabernet, the label said lush tannins, they seem to me about 80 grit sandpaper. Disappointed in a $20 bottle.


----------



## Boatboy24

A little Palazzo della Torre with dinner and a nip of Maker's 46 for the late night shift.


----------



## winemaker81

We made prime rib for Christmas Eve dinner, and to honor the occasion, I pulled out an old bottle. I purchased this wine in 1988.

My younger son was impressed, he was amazed that I kept the bottle that long.





His fiancé pondered a bit, then asked me, "When did you drink the wine?"

Yeah, she knows me too well. "My roommate and I drank the wine 2 weeks after I bought it."

In my defense, everything I said was absolutely true. I did purchase the bottle in 1988 and I did keep the bottle since then.

I left out the part where the bottle was emptied long ago, I used it as a decoration for a while, and it's been in my attic since then .....



The wine in the decanter next to the bottle was a 2015 McGregor Cabernet Franc Reserve.


----------



## ibglowin

On a Merlot kick. Another excellent wine. 5 Star QPR for sure. 2014 II Vintners Merlot. Needed about 40 mins of air still. This was some excellent juice. Sipped on it post dinner as well while watching traditional Holiday movies like "The Holiday", "It's a Wonderful Life" and of course "Die Hard"!

It is now officially Christmas as I saw Hans Gruber fall from the top of Nakatomi Plaza......


----------



## bstnh1

We had a few family members over for dessert late yesterday afternoon. While rearranging my wine supply a couple of weeks ago, I discovered this bottle of French Cabernet Sauvignon from the very first WE kit I made in 2012. I figured after almost 9 years it would either be terrific or horrible. I pulled the cork on it yesterday and had our family wine expert sample it. He raved about how good it was - he couldn't get over how smooth it went down. It was drained pretty fast!! I checked my notes on it and nothing looked unusual. It was fermented at about 73°, tasted very rough until 26 months and was excellent at 4 years.


----------



## geek

One of my Christmas presents, haven’t tried it yet though


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and kids know what to get me for Christmas. Wife got the Scotch, daughter (and son in law, fellow Scotch drinker, cigar smoker) got the glass.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> My wife and kids know what to get me for Christmas. Wife got the Scotch, daughter (and son in law, fellow Scotch drinker, cigar smoker) got the glass.
> View attachment 69828
> View attachment 69829



That's a very cool glass for a cigar smoker.


----------



## geek




----------



## Ivywoods

Pino Noir.


----------



## jswordy

In just a few hours I'm gonna get to see what seven years in the cellar has done to this last bottle.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> In just a few hours I'm gonna get to see what seven years in the cellar has done to this last bottle.
> 
> View attachment 69954


And the young people may just wonder WHO is Norton


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

So tonight was a "throw down" of sorts. a 2013 Doubleback Cab Sauv vs a San Acacia Cellars "Machete" Cab Sauv blend..........

The winner was a tie! Really not kidding.......

The 2012 San Acacia Cellars Machete held is own against the Doubleback believe it or not!

Its not so surprising really as the 13' Doubleback was a very off year and only scored 88pts WS. The Machete OTOH was amazing after 30 mins of air time. Just goes to show you that you can make an excellent wine with less than excellent grapes if you just get out of the way and let the grapes turn into wine with minimal assistance.....

I might be biased but really who gives a.........

Its NYE 2020 and I survived! LOL

Happy New Year!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 69972



That isn't the best value, IMHO, but I do enjoy drinking it. What did you think?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> That isn't the best value, IMHO, but I do enjoy drinking it. What did you think?



But you get that marvy bottle! (Seriously.)


----------



## ibglowin

Totally agree on that! I think I have 6 of them that I reused for Rose'. The neck is a little smaller than normal but I was able to get a regular cork inserted.



sour_grapes said:


> But you get that marvy bottle! (Seriously.)


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> That isn't the best value, IMHO, but I do enjoy drinking it. What did you think?



I like the other rose I’ve tried from Costco. This one was too dry IMO, I usually like them with a touch of RS.


----------



## cmason1957

The start of tonight's vertical tasting. 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016 Brutocao Candelabra Pinot Noir. They are a small (for Northern California) family owned winery in Mendecino County.


----------



## ibglowin

Got to be a story behind this photo! How did you get a 4 year Vertical for an unheard of winery?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Got to be a story behind this photo! How did you get a 4 year Vertical for an unheard of winery?



You must've missed the post last week about the marriage...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> We’re opening Christmas presents now since we’re heading away tomorrow to sky.
> Here’s something interesting I got.
> 
> View attachment 69751



Just now saw this. Enjoy. I thought they were all pretty good QPR.


----------



## CDrew

ibglowin said:


> Got to be a story behind this photo! How did you get a 4 year Vertical for an unheard of winery?



They do sell the 14,15,16 as a 3 pack on the website.

And you can get the 13 there too.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Got to be a story behind this photo! How did you get a 4 year Vertical for an unheard of winery?



Yes, my bonus son married into the family. He tells the story that when he first met his wife to be and learned they had a winery that he was afraid of would make some not so good wine. Luckily for him and me, it is really very good wine. 



CDrew said:


> They do sell the 14,15,16 as a 3 pack on the website.
> 
> And you can get the 13 there too.



Yes you can. If you are interested in their wines, they also have links to the recent taste in place videos the winemaker has been doing. Very fun and interesting, don't really learn much about the wine making secrets, except good grapes, lots of them and spend more money than I will to have five or six different barrel types per varietal.


----------



## CDrew

cmason1957 said:


> Yes, my bonus son married into the family. He tells the story that when he first met his wife to be and learned they had a winery that he was afraid of would make some not so good wine. Luckily for him and me, it is really very good wine.
> Yes you can. If you are interested in their wines, they also have links to the recent taste in place videos the winemaker has been doing. Very fun and interesting, don't really learn much about the wine making secrets, except good grapes, lots of them and spend more money than I will to have five or six different barrel types per varietal.




One thing for sure, is that Mendocino county is growing some nice grapes. It's cooler nearer the ocean and warmer nearer to 101. It's a huge county too that isn't all planted like Napa and to a lesser extent like Sonoma.

And @cmason1957 if your son married into the family, chances are lots of that wine is coming your way in the upcoming years. I'm going to visit there once the COVID restrictions are over. I love seeking out these small wineries that have not yet been gobbled up by some huge company like Gallo or Constellation. Plus my wife likes to head to the coast there and stay at Sea Ranch which is a highly cool place to get away. I might even be able to sneak in some steelhead fishing in the Gualala River!


----------



## geek




----------



## cmason1957

CDrew said:


> One thing for sure, is that Mendocino county is growing some nice grapes. It's cooler nearer the ocean and warmer nearer to 101. It's a huge county too that isn't all planted like Napa and to a lesser extent like Sonoma.
> 
> And @cmason1957 if your son married into the family, chances are lots of that wine is coming your way in the upcoming years. I'm going to visit there once the COVID restrictions are over. I love seeking out these small wineries that have not yet been gobbled up by some huge company like Gallo or Constellation. Plus my wife likes to head to the coast there and stay at Sea Ranch which is a highly cool place to get away. I might even be able to sneak in some steelhead fishing in the Gualala River!



I encourage everyone to try Mendocino County wines. Even before the marriage, I found them to be every bit as good as Napa/Sonoma at a lower price point. If you do decide to go visit, they are in Hopland, the vines are from several plots they own throughout the county. My favorite are the Italian varietals they grow Barbara, Primitivo, Sangeovese, and Dolcetto. They make one that is a blend of those four.


----------



## geek

At Costco, may give it a try, such a low price!!


----------



## geek

Not too shabby at all at 5.99

Nice on the nose and well balanced on the palate.


----------



## ibglowin

2011 J. Bookwalter "Volume Two"

Have not had many 100% Cab Sauv's but this one was. Not a drop of PV or PS or anything else. PDG wine. 91pts WS IIRC.

Celebrating the birth of our 2nd grandchild born this week out in beautiful downtown Burbank, CA. A very healthy boy this time around. Everyone is home safe and we are happy for this bright light in our lives at this time.

Salud!


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats on your grandson! Hopefully, you can get out there to meet him soon.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Jim!

Mrs IB flew out about a week before the due date to be there to assist and take care of our grand daughter who is now almost 3YO. 

She was dressed like she worked in a BSL-4 safety lab......... Too many layers of PPE to keep track of but it worked.

I hope to drive out and stay a week at some point after life gets into more of a routine. We will then drive back to NM holding our breath of course for 12 hours....... LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Congrats on your grandson! Hopefully, you can get out there to meet him soon.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> 2011 J. Bookwalter "Volume Two"
> 
> Have not had many 100% Cab Sauv's but this one was. Not a drop of PV or PS or anything else. PDG wine. 93pts WS IIRC.
> 
> Celebrating the birth of our 2nd grandchild born this week out in beautiful downtown Burbank, CA. A very healthy boy this time around. Everyone is home safe and we are happy for this bright light in our lives at this time.
> 
> Salud!
> 
> View attachment 70330



Congrats Mike, already two.!!


----------



## ibglowin

Yep.....

Thanks Varis!



geek said:


> Congrats Mike, already two.!!


----------



## mainshipfred

Forget about tonight, I'm going to tell what will be in my glass for the next several months. I evidently joined a wine club called Cooper's Hawk which is a restaurant/winery chain that has 2 near me. I've been paying monthly membership dues since June 2019 and have 40 bottles to pick up.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Forget about tonight, I'm going to tell what will be in my glass for the next several months. I evidently joined a wine club called Cooper's Hawk which is a restaurant/winery chain that has 2 near me. I've been paying monthly membership dues since June 2019 and have 40 bottles to pick up.



Ha! I totally forgot you told me about joining CH! Too funny!

Based on your post, I guess you don't go that often. But you can pull bottles from your 'collection' when you dine there.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Ha! I totally forgot you told me about joining CH! Too funny!
> 
> Based on your post, I guess you don't go that often. But you can pull bottles from your 'collection' when you dine there.


I think Fred would be wise to pull all those 40 bottles and we could have an impromptu Mid-Atlantic meeting of wine drinkers anonymous. Wadda ya think? Masks required, of course.


----------



## ibglowin

"Dine there"? 

That's so 2019..........



Boatboy24 said:


> But you can pull bottles from your 'collection' when you dine there.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> "Dine there"?
> 
> That's so 2019..........



I'm really disappointed you didn't find a meme to go along with this.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> I think Fred would be wise to pull all those 40 bottles and we could have an impromptu Mid-Atlantic meeting of wine drinkers anonymous. Wadda ya think? Masks required, of course.



Well remembering back at the first meet up it was way too much fun with around 20 bottles. Not sure I could handle this group with 40.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> That's so 2019..........



In many ways, I long for 2019...


----------



## ibglowin

mainshipfred said:


> I'm really disappointed you didn't find a meme to go along with this.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70402



Knew I could count on you!


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Well remembering back at the first meet up it was way too much fun with around 20 bottles. Not sure I could handle this group with 40.


Double the fun! Just so it isn't in my room, though ... nevermind, I'm not going there. What happens in Split Rock stays in Split Rock.


----------



## balatonwine

My own Gewürztraminer. I racked it today. What was left over I am drinking. A little young, not fully fallen clear, but actually very good.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Doing a little day drinkin' I see!  



geek said:


> View attachment 70409
> View attachment 70410


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Doing a little day drinkin' I see!



We gotta do it for lunch to calm a bit


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Looks a little lighter in color than I would have expected... Was it, or was this a trick of the lighting in your pic? Anyway, how was the damn thing?


----------



## ibglowin

Must just be the lighting. It looked fine in the glass to me. Very little tartrate fall out. This was IIRC the first year(s) that the Reserve wines were produced by Juan Muñoz-Oca.

As for the wine? It's drinking really well. The nose was all dark fruits and a little spice. Black cherry, currants, and plum. Perfect amount of oak. Overall very balanced on the palate, it had smooth tannins, a nice acidic kick and then more of the dark fruits. The finish was medium long. I believe this wine has legs to go for another 5-10 years at least in the cellar with proper storage obviously. I wouldn't be surprised to drink one of these at 25 years and still see that great balance that it had yesterday. I would give it 91pts.

I actually have a bottle of the 2005 CC Reserve Cab Sauv that won WS #1 Wine of the Year (2009) still lying down as well as a 2001 CC Reserve Walter Clore I need to get around to drink.

Someday!





sour_grapes said:


> Looks a little lighter in color than I would have expected... Was it, or was this a trick of the lighting in your pic? Anyway, how was the damn thing?


----------



## geek

This little moscato rose is delicious and light.
It went fast so I opened a red one from the Costco Christmas present that came with 4 bottles of Bordeaux.


----------



## jswordy

A hoppy red home brew! "Made in Alabama" is a lie. But close! Seven miles from the border.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I believe this wine has legs to go for another 5-10 years at least in the cellar with proper storage obviously. I wouldn't be surprised to drink one of these at 25 years and still see that great balance that it had yesterday.



I stopped my CC Reserve shipments several months back, but have probably a dozen or so bottles in the cellar. Every time I've opened one, I'm always pleased but think I should let them be for several more years. I'm trying to forget about them for a good while.


----------



## ibglowin

Let me know how that works out for you!



Boatboy24 said:


> I'm trying to forget about them for a good while.


----------



## ibglowin

Because its Sunday in the year 2021..........

This one was worth the price of admission.......


----------



## geek

Just a Michelob beer


----------



## jswordy

After much FUN back-channel jabbering about the brew craft between Craig (@ceeaton) and I, I present my closest yet clone of Rolling Rock the way it USED TO taste when it was $7 a sixer and not $10 a twelve. This is one good beer, an easy drinker, but not yet spot-on. It is very close, though, so I figure if I adjust and drink maybe 100-120 more bottles from future batches, I will zero right in on the "33" flavor.  My wife declared this the best beer I ever made while demanding I refill her glass, which indicates that she likes adjuncts and dislikes hops. A second batch is soon to ferment.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 70930



Where did you get it, how was it? My 18 is just now coming around and I just blended it with 20% Touriga.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Where did you get it, how was it? My 18 is just now coming around and I just blended it with 20% Touriga.



Wegman's, of course!  It was pretty good - especially for $9.99. They have also have a Gran Reserva for $12.99.


----------



## ibglowin

A Last Bottle offer about a year ago. 2014 Rotie Cellars Southern Blend. A GMS blend from WA State. I knew I had to decant this so I opened it and decanted it for ~90min or so. Dang amazing juice but keeps gettin better with more and more air time. 

Very nice as Borat would say!


----------



## sour_grapes

Cross-posted on the "retirement" thread.

From the Land of Enchantment:


----------



## Venatorscribe

Not drinking one of my mine this evening. I bought what I thought was a quaffing wine at a special price at the supermarket to have with a casual sausage and fresh salad items in a summer evening (Southern Hemispheres). To my surprise the wine was an absolute stunner. In fact ( I didn't notice this when I plucked it off the shelf) - it was a 2016 Hawkes Bay (NZ) Merlot Cabernet blend. I’m back to the supermarket tomorrow to buy a doz. a lovely surprise.


----------



## Boatboy24

Opened the Malbec last night. Excellent!


----------



## CDrew

Boatboy24 said:


> Opened the Malbec last night. Excellent!



I thought that was a nice wine too, and a good price.

I tried that Rioja reserve too. I'll be interested to hear what you think.


----------



## Boatboy24

CDrew said:


> I thought that was a nice wine too, and a good price.
> 
> I tried that Rioja reserve too. I'll be interested to hear what you think.



The Rioja went down on our last taco night. Also very good, but I think the Malbec is a better wine for the (little) money. Still very enjoyable and definitely worth buying again.


----------



## CDrew

Boatboy24 said:


> The Rioja went down on our last taco night. Also very good, but I think the Malbec is a better wine for the (little) money. Still very enjoyable and definitely worth buying again.



I thought that Rioja Reserve was good but underwhelming. I was expecting "great" and normally for me, Spanish wines over deliver, but I thought it was good, but not great. Maybe I'm being too critical. I may have to try another bottle.....(in the interest of research, of course ).


----------



## Boatboy24

CDrew said:


> I thought that Rioja Reserve was good but underwhelming. I was expecting "great" and normally for me, Spanish wines over deliver, but I thought it was good, but not great. Maybe I'm being too critical. I may have to try another bottle.....(in the interest of research, of course ).



I think that's a fair assessment. I agree with Spanish wines typically over delivering. This one delivered, but not overly so. Certainly worth the price of admission, but I think there are better QPR wines out there. Still not unhappy with it though.


----------



## jswordy

I am at the chateau again tonight. 2015, what a year. ♥


----------



## ibglowin

Still crazy good after all these years!


----------



## Boatboy24

Refresh my memory, @ibglowin what's the blend? Those were grapes from George, right?


----------



## ibglowin

2011 was George. This was 2012 and my first year getting Lodi grapes from the Club in Denver. This was a blend of 85% Zin, 9% Syrah, 6% Petit Sirah. Modeled after the wine with the same name made by the Prisoner Winer Co. It is not over the hill by any means.



Boatboy24 said:


> Refresh my memory, @ibglowin what's the blend? Those were grapes from George, right?


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

Dayum ice storm! So, I started with this homebrew lager....




...and have moved to this! 




Yeah, yeah, I know: "You can't keep a country wine more than two years, it is just no good anymore!" Tastes marvelous.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 71630



Ah yes, made by Hite Brewing Co. Ltd., based in Kangwon, South Korea. Ain't conglomerates a bitch???  Enjoy!


----------



## Boatboy24

Another Touriga blend from Wegman's. @mainshipfred


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> Opened the Malbec last night. Excellent!


I have been underwhelmed by the Kirkland label wines. I tried their brut Champagne, but at $20 USD it was not as good as the Korbel Brut at $13. I easily found better wines at a lower cost.

That said, I'll give the Rioja and Malbec a shot if they are available locally. Rioja is normally a REALLY good value, especially for a wine with a bit of age.

It appears that Costco pays attention to customer feedback, as I've found some of the Kirkland labeled product improved over time. So I'll give their wines another shot.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Well, something a bit different


----------



## thunderwagn




----------



## jswordy

Everything I have had from Jacob's Creek has been excellent to awesome, quality above the price point IMO, so I picked up the last six of these for the cellar. Hmmm.... this one's now chilling... oh, the anticipation... I do love a good shiraz...


----------



## thunderwagn

jswordy said:


> Everything I have had from Jacob's Creek has been excellent to awesome, quality above the price point IMO, so I picked up the last six of these for the cellar. Hmmm.... this one's now chilling... oh, the anticipation... I do love a good shiraz...
> 
> View attachment 72198


Following your lead.


----------



## jswordy

thunderwagn said:


> Following your lead.
> View attachment 72225



My new purchase was tight out of the bottle, needed some breath, so it will benefit from another 2-5 years in the cellar (~ 5 years or more from bottling instead of the current 3). I've cellar-aged some other JC offerings that long and they have benefited. Yours should have been just about where I like it.


----------



## my wine

I'm having some of Rocco's Pecorino Pinot Grigio. Excellent!!


----------



## jswordy

Home brewed lager. Mmmm...


----------



## winemaker81

Tonight's dinner is grilled trout, which begs for a lighter red. The grill is heating ... so it was time to pour!


----------



## jswordy

Well, ya can't win 'em all. This Bordeaux was not worth what I paid for it, IMO. Small on the palate, and the first glass tasted green. I rolled the bottle after the first glass and it improved some. Three more are in the cellar but I don't think a couple-three years will improve them. Yet I will try. On the plus side, very fancy packaging, lol. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## ibglowin

@jswordy They are skewering that wine on CT.......... Average rating is about 86. One of the more humorous reviews.......


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> @jswordy They are skewering that wine on CT.......... Average rating is about 86. One of the more humorous reviews.......
> 
> View attachment 72587



Yeah, that sums it up nicely.  I got too used to the comparatively inexpensive big wines out of Fronsac.


----------



## winemaker81

A couple of nights ago I made Chicken Thighs in Puff Pastry, and when looking for a white wine, this caught my eye. I haven't opened one since last fall (maybe summer). I'm very pleased with the result. Gotta ration it as there are only 22 bottles left and I want a few bottles left in 2028.




tonight the wife is making pork tenderloin in a mustard cream sauce. She asked me to open a white, and this one jumped out at me. This is a Winexpert LE2018 kit. Overall it's tasty, although I was hoping for more Gewurztraminer character. I've got about a case left, and I'm using it up as the need arises. I don't expect this one has a long shelf life, probably 3 or 4 years max.

But this is ok. Most wines do not have a 5 year shelf life, much less 10, especially whites. It's here to enjoy!


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, it's St Patrick's Day and my Lent cheat day:


----------



## geek

These 2 at Costco and saw a review of that Barolo with 92 pts.

I’m going to get one Barolo for sure.
Anyone tried either one?


----------



## wrongway

Never tried it. Please let us know what you think of it!


----------



## geek




----------



## JustJoe

I bottled 102 bottles of rhubarb wine yesterday and at the end there was just enough left to fill a glass so I had very young rhubarb wine with dinner and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Yooper🍷

I have a couple more bottles I thought it was pretty good


----------



## Ivywoods

I'm enjoying some wine made from Norton grapes by a gentleman here who has a vineyard. He has given me 4 bottles of wine to enjoy and try from 4 of the different grapes he has in his vineyard. He will give me cuttings from the ones I decide I like the best. He has also become my vineyard mentor. I'm really enjoying this!


----------



## ibglowin

In San Antonio this week. Finally got to visit my mom yesterday in her assisted living facility. Got to go in and visit her in her apartment for a couple hours. First time in 16 months.

Made a Costco run as well and they had plenty of the new K Vine (both the Rose' and Chardonnay) on hand. Picked up a bottle of the Chard last night and had it with dinner. I would give it an 89. Nice and crisp with the usual Chard notes. A little oak as well. No MLF. For $9.99 a steal.


----------



## Rockymtn

Boatboy24 said:


> CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin. Started 21 months ago. It's nice, but I never got it fully degassed ( it was one of my first wines). There is just a hint of CO2 left. This one is definitely on my "do again" list. I have 11 bottles left.


I did a Lodi Old Zin a few years back. The juice in Canada is very pricey, but if I could keep my hands off of it for a year, it would be another great wine to start. I love the richness, and the flavors of this Old Vine Zin. Well done... make some more!!


----------



## geek

NOT in my glass but sharing for the brave ones here in case you’d like to buy at Costco


----------



## sour_grapes

But do you have to buy a case?


----------



## hounddawg

geek said:


> NOT in my glass but sharing for the brave ones here in case you’d like to buy at Costco
> 
> View attachment 72742


IS THAT BLACK CHERRY KOOL-AID?  
Dawg


----------



## jswordy

Ever have one of those days when you have to fight it from the minute you wake up? That's what good home brew is for...




This is my pre-severe weather session. Tomorrow's gonna be ... uh ... FUN.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Ever have one of those days when yoiu have to fight it from the minute you wake up? That's what good home brew is for...
> 
> View attachment 72768
> 
> 
> This is my pre-severe weather session. Tomorrow's gonna be ... uh ... FUN.



Yes, good luck tomorrow. I saw a weathermap graphic of the affected area, saw Huntsville, and thought of you.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, good luck tomorrow. I saw a weathermap graphic of the affected area, saw Huntsville, and thought of you.



Thanks. I am a weather nut and last I checked, it looked like the worst would go south of us – again. Hoping. Started raining at 5 a.m.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Thanks. I am a weather nut and last I checked, it looked like the worst would go south of us – again. Hoping. Started raining at 5 a.m.


----------



## Ivywoods

Tonight-Taminette. I like it. I'm going to plant some of these grapes in my vineyard. (my little backyard vineyard!)


----------



## jswordy

Ivywoods said:


> Tonight-Taminette. I like it. I'm going to plant some of these grapes in my vineyard. (my little backyard vineyard!)



Thanks. I learned something.


----------



## geek

Daughter came home by surprise for 3 days, not the best champagne but this is what was available in the house.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> That isn't the best value, IMHO, but I do enjoy drinking it. What did you think?


I've had that one and the Alexander Valley Vineyards dry Rose of Sangiovese and like them both.


----------



## geek

Cannot beat this price for $7.99, hands down a great Prosecco Rose.


----------



## Boatboy24

See ya next year, Lent!


----------



## ibglowin

Wegmans?



Boatboy24 said:


> See ya next year, Lent!


----------



## geek

Costco bound and great value. There’s no better place for wine shopping than Costco, hands down.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wegmans?



Costco. It was good. I have another and can't decide if I should let it lay for a while or just go for it. May be determined by my next Costco run. If they have more, I'll grab a couple.


----------



## Ivywoods

Tonight Spanish Tempranillo.


----------



## jswordy

Only store I know that sells this is 20 miles away. I bought their last one on the shelf over a year ago, liked it. A buddy and me took the trip today. Hey, I like it, so they surely won't have it when I get there. Had four, so I bought two. Pour it in a glass and you are finished. Sip away. You'd never know it's 70 proof, sipping on it. By glass #2, there's nothing that'll bother ya anymore. Glass #3 and you can't feel your face.  I have not yet started my session, so I can still type!  If I'm on here later, typing "wut the heeeel myn," you'll know why! $15.99 a bottle, not bad at all...


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Only store I know that sells this is 20 miles away. I bought their last one on the shelf over a year ago, liked it. A buddy and me took the trip today. Hey, I like it, so they surely won't have it when I get there. Had four, so I bought two. Pour it in a glass and you are finished. Sip away. You'd never know it's 70 proof, sipping on it. By glass #2, there's nothing that'll bother ya anymore. Glass #3 and you can't feel your face.  I have not yet started my session, so I can still type!  If I'm on here later, typing "wut the heeeel myn," you'll know why! $15.99 a bottle, not bad at all...
> 
> View attachment 73062



We will all just think you are texting on a phone or tablet. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Ty520

A tumbler of Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva, straight...

...possibly two before the night is over...

...or three given the way this week is going so far


----------



## Sailor323

Ty520 said:


> A tumbler of Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva, straight...
> 
> ...possibly two before the night is over...
> 
> ...or three given the way this week is going so far


One of the best sipping rums! Have you tried Zacapa?


----------



## Ty520

Sailor323 said:


> One of the best sipping rums! Have you tried Zacapa?



not yet - on my list, but I've heard questionable things about it


----------



## heatherd

2016 Super Tuscan kit. Like the country song goes, "there might be a little dust on the bottle..."


----------



## Ivywoods

Tonight- gewurztraminer that I made from a kit. I had about 1/2 gallon from the bottom of the barrel that sat on the lees too long. It has a nice kick to it but the flavor still has a certain amount of a yeast flavor to it. The rest of the 5 gallon batch is fine, but I knew this was not the best of the batch. Anyway, it's drinkable but certainly not the best I've had. Of course with age it will all improve.


----------



## SLM

I bought a selection of reds under $15. Most were mediocre as expected. This one was a standout. For $14 I'm impressed.


----------



## geek

No complains.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> No complains.
> 
> View attachment 73161



That was a great kit. Wish I had more.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like another Total Wine (faux winery) money maker!



SLM said:


> I bought a selection of reds under $15. Most were mediocre as expected. This one was a standout. For $14 I'm impressed.View attachment 73154


----------



## Sailor323

Ty520 said:


> not yet - on my list, but I've heard questionable things about it


Toss-up between Diplomatico and Zacapa for me. I like 'em both a lot. Also, try Pilar


----------



## Ty520

Sailor323 said:


> Toss-up between Diplomatico and Zacapa for me. I like 'em both a lot. Also, try Pilar



I recently learned zacapa(supposedly) adds sugar and caramel coloring at bottling to make it look and taste more aged than it actually is. Pilar is next on my list, along with Flor de Cana, Ron Abuelo, Smith and Cross, El Dorado, and Kirk and Sweeney

RL Seale 10y has so far been one of my favorite affordable regular sipping bottles


----------



## Sailor323

Ty520 said:


> I recently learned zacapa(supposedly) adds sugar and caramel coloring at bottling to make it look and taste more aged than it actually is. Pilar is next on my list, along with Flor de Cana, Ron Abuelo, Smith and Cross, El Dorado, and Kirk and Sweeney
> 
> RL Seale 10y has so far been one of my favorite affordable regular sipping bottles


Added sugar and caramel color is a common practice. Many rums, including Diplomatico do this. It may come as a surprise, but Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva has 41 grams/liter while Zacapa has 26 grams/liter. Sweet rum is good rum? - REFINED VICES


----------



## jswordy

Did somebody mention sipping rhums? I have 7 bottles of this pineapple, fruit and spice rhum left that I had to order out of D.C. (out of the second case I've ordered) after a friend came home from Haiti and turned me on to it. I gave him 6 bottles for Christmas this year. Can't get it here, and I have tried. Lowest price I have seen is $15.99 a bottle. 70 proof, cane molasses rhum, bottled in Port au Prince. Mmmm...Since 1862... I actually like this better than Barbancourt's expensive offerings, and they have some that are way up there.


----------



## jswordy

This distillery is 10 miles from my farm. When he's cooking, I can often smell it. He makes his real money shipping semi tanker loads of white whiskey to boutique brands, which then barrel age it and brand it with their own names. But he has a small bottling line and runs off a couple varieties for the tourist trade and some retail. Tonight's sips.


----------



## Snafflebit

Well, it is no longer in my glass. It is in my belly. $20 Chablis from Costco and it was delicious. Not that butterball type of Chardonnay we have in California.


----------



## Sailor323

jswordy said:


> Did somebody mention sipping rhums? I have 7 bottles of this pineapple, fruit and spice rhum left that I had to order out of D.C. (out of the second case I've ordered) after a friend came home from Haiti and turned me on to it. I gave him 6 bottles for Christmas this year. Can't get it here, and I have tried. Lowest price I have seen is $15.99 a bottle. 70 proof, cane molasses rhum, bottled in Port au Prince. Mmmm...Since 1862... I actually like this better than Barbancourt's expensive offerings, and they have some that are way up there.
> 
> View attachment 73167


Pango rhum, one of the few flavored rums that I enjoy. From Barbancourt, a distinguished distillery in Haiti


----------



## geek




----------



## thunderwagn




----------



## geek

Sorry guys but have to admit to drinking Apple martini


----------



## thunderwagn

geek said:


> Sorry guys but have to admit to drinking Apple martini
> 
> View attachment 73348


If there's Apple Pucker in there, I'm game!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Sorry guys but have to admit to drinking Apple martini
> 
> View attachment 73348



Careful. You might lose your wine card.


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> Sorry guys but have to admit to drinking Apple martini
> 
> View attachment 73348





Boatboy24 said:


> Careful. You might lose your wine card.




Wine card, I was thinking more like you might lose your man card for drinking something like that!


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> Wine card, I was thinking more like you might lose your man card for drinking something like that!



LOL..!!!


----------



## Ivywoods

Homemade gewurztraminer. Bottom of the carboy, had been on the lees too long. I'm thinking if I drink enough of the crappy stuff I might Learn to like anything, lol! Okay, it's not too bad. hic....hic..hic.


----------



## SLM

My new fad. Cristalino, frozen shots, tastes like tequila candy.
Oh wait, it says What's in your glass TONIGHT? Ah heck, it's Sunday.


----------



## geek

SLM said:


> My new fad. Cristalino, frozen shots, tastes like tequila candy.
> Oh wait, it says What's in your glass TONIGHT? Ah heck, it's Sunday.
> View attachment 73357


----------



## cmason1957

What an interesting box wine find at Costco last night. 3 liters for about $15 here in Missouri. Rather tasty, not great, but certainly would buy again at that price point.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights vino. 2015 Spring Valley Vineyards "Nina Lee" Syrah. WWV. No complaints here.


----------



## SLM

ibglowin said:


> Last nights vino. 2015 Spring Valley Vineyards "Nina Lee" Syrah. WWV. No complaints here.


A nice winery in a wonderful town!


----------



## winemaker81

I purchased this at Biltmore in Asheville NC last August, after tasting it at the winery. It was by far my favorite, a blend of Merlot, Petite Syrah, Cabernet Sauvignon, and Zinfandel. This wine inspired me to add Zin to last fall's Meritage blend.




I purchased the decanter at Aldi's, as I haven't purchased a new one in decades. It's a bit big, but when you need to let wine breathe before serving your 30 closest friends, it's perfect!


----------



## thunderwagn

winemaker81 said:


> I purchased this at Biltmore in Asheville NC last August, after tasting it at the winery. It was by far my favorite, a blend of Merlot, Petite Syrah, Cabernet Sauvignon, and Zinfandel. This wine inspired me to add Zin to last fall's Meritage blend.
> 
> View attachment 73562
> 
> 
> I purchased the decanter at Aldi's, as I haven't purchased a new one in decades. It's a bit big, but when you need to let wine breathe before serving your 30 closest friends, it's perfect!


Man, I want one! That decanter is badass!


----------



## winemaker81

thunderwagn said:


> Man, I want one! That decanter is badass!


If you are familiar with Aldi's, in addition to food they have an aisle of "stuff" that changes every week. I got this a few months ago, last one on the shelf. $9.99 USD.

The surface area for one bottle is HUGE, great for breathing. It's designed to hold 2 bottles, I think, and would probably handle 3. I don't expect to ever need 3 bottles to breath, but if so? I'm prepared!


----------



## geek

Nice....


----------



## jgmann67

geek said:


> Nice....View attachment 73632



That was an excellent kit. Made that a few years ago and it was a big hit that summer.

and it just dawned on me - I haven’t made a summer wine yet. Better get cracking.


----------



## jswordy

James Suckling, 91. Not a huge big red, just very nice. Pleasant to be around.


----------



## ibglowin

TGIT!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Nice....View attachment 73632


I don't think WE has that any more!


----------



## ibglowin

Surprisingly this did not suck.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Surprisingly Unsurprisingly, this did not suck.



FIFY.


----------



## ibglowin

At least my comment was meant to be! This is easily the best Gorman wine year after year. 5 Star QPR.






sour_grapes said:


> FIFY.


----------



## Boatboy24

3 consecutive days in the 80s? It's Rose season!


----------



## cmason1957

A friendly word of warning to any Fellow Scotch Drinkers who might see a bottle of Glenfiddich 14 year Bourbon Barrel Aged Scotch. Just returned a bottle to Costco. I have never tasted a Scotch that had such a soapy taste to it. You might want to steer clear of it. Not pleasant at all. The glasses my wife and I had went down the drain. That's a first for me. But loved Costco no questions asked return policy.


----------



## jswordy

Five years in the cellar...


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

I am just not a rose guy, but they sure look good in pictures!


----------



## geek




----------



## thunderwagn

cmason1957 said:


> A friendly word of warning to any Fellow Scotch Drinkers who might see a bottle of Glenfiddich 14 year Bourbon Barrel Aged Scotch. Just returned a bottle to Costco. I have never tasted a Scotch that had such a soapy taste to it. You might want to steer clear of it. Not pleasant at all. The glasses my wife and I had went down the drain. That's a first for me. But loved Costco no questions asked return policy.


Man, that's too bad. I had some Glenlivet 14 yr cognac cask last week. It was some nice juice.


----------



## winemaker81

Pizza wine! I chose this Pinot based upon ratings in Vivinio, where it scored 3.7 from 209 consumer reviews.

Vivinio is a phone app -- use it to take a picture of a label, it matches (when it can), and displays consumer ratings. I use the app when I don't have good help in a wine store, and I've had great success with it. The cost of this is that the company behind the app is constantly trying to sell me wine ... but I can live with it.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Pizza wine! I chose this Pinot based upon ratings in Vivinio, where it scored 3.7 from 209 consumer reviews.
> 
> Vivinio is a phone app -- use it to take a picture of a label, it matches (when it can), and displays consumer ratings. I use the app when I don't have good help in a wine store, and I've had great success with it. The cost of this is that the company behind the app is constantly trying to sell me wine ... but I can live with it.
> 
> View attachment 74134



Vivino is one of my suppliers. They actually front the transaction for other wineries and outlets. Free shipping with 6 bottles or $99, and if you price check, they have some deals. In a few days, a truck rolls up and the driver carries it to you. I don't have him trained to pull the cork on it yet, but I'm working on it! 

If you buy from them, you can use it the other way around. Choose your wine variety and set it to cough up only 4.0+ or 4.5+ ratings. Click. Then wait. Then... Ooooo... here comes the truck!


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> If you buy from them, you can use it the other way around. Choose your wine variety and set it to cough up only 4.0+ or 4.5+ ratings. Click. Then wait. Then... Ooooo... here comes the truck!


I subscribed to Laithwaite for a couple of years -- got a quarterly case for a good price. Pick red, white, or mixed. Never had anything that was less than "good", and it was a great way to try wines I'd not find otherwise.

I also liked their mystery cases. Couple times a year they cleared odd-n-ends from the warehouse. It was a complete crap shoot regarding what ya got, but every wine I received was at least worth the ~$10 they cost. For me it was fun, as I'm willing to try just about anything -- some of the wines (especially whites) were stuff I'd never heard of before receiving a bottle or two.

If you're fussy, it's not a good option, but for those that are willing to try new wines, it was a bonanza. One of my b-in-law's was in an "_I only drink Cabernet Sauvignon <SNIFF>_" phase at the time, but it didn't seem to stop him from drinking the Rioja I brought.


----------



## jswordy

Trying to keep my hands off the limited supply of gluten-free home brew so the Wifie can drink it, while a new supply ferments. Yuengling says this has Hallertau and Saaz hops in it. Tried it. Meh... too heavy handed for me. I like their dark and original best. Oh well, time to drink my mistake!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> I subscribed to Laithwaite for a couple of years -- got a quarterly case for a good price. Pick red, white, or mixed. Never had anything that was less than "good", and it was a great way to try wines I'd not find otherwise.
> 
> I also liked their mystery cases. Couple times a year they cleared odd-n-ends from the warehouse. It was a complete crap shoot regarding what ya got, but every wine I received was at least worth the ~$10 they cost. For me it was fun, as I'm willing to try just about anything -- some of the wines (especially whites) were stuff I'd never heard of before receiving a bottle or two.
> 
> If you're fussy, it's not a good option, but for those that are willing to try new wines, it was a bonanza. One of my b-in-law's was in an "_I only drink Cabernet Sauvignon <SNIFF>_" phase at the time, but it didn't seem to stop him from drinking the Rioja I brought.



While I will drink homemade plonk readily, I'm quality fussy on a budget with my bought wines. I blame ibglowin and this thread for that. Just can't decide in which order I should blame them.  Holy crap, I have seen bottles on here that equal my weekly food budget.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Holy crap, I have seen bottles on here that equal my weekly food budget.



As long as their not above your weekly wine budget...


----------



## opus345

2019 Forza. Love the dark cherry and chocolate notes.


----------



## jswordy

Jameson and 7 (haters gonna hate, lol) with a huge salad for supper. Mmm.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Jameson and 7 (haters gonna hate, lol) with a huge salad for supper. Mmm.
> 
> View attachment 74257



Oh, man! I haven't had a 7&7 in years.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Oh, man! I haven't had a 7&7 in years.



Definitely NOT a 7 & 7... and I have the Seagram's in the house, too.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Definitely NOT a 7 & 7... and I have the Seagram's in the house, too.



Understood, it just made me think of 7&7.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Understood, it just made me think of 7&7.



Man, I bought that Seagram's with memories of what I thought it tasted like when I was a teenager.  FAULTY memories! Now it sits around until there is no other whiskey left and I am desperate!


----------



## opus345

2019 Passalacqua Lavender Hill Primitivo


----------



## thunderwagn

jswordy said:


> Jameson and 7 (haters gonna hate, lol) with a huge salad for supper. Mmm.
> 
> View attachment 74257


Jameson is priced just right for sippin or mixing and tastes delicious either way imo!


----------



## winemaker81

Birthday present from my son. Whiskey was made in 3 different styles and blended, and was aged in used bourbon and oloroso sherry barrels. Very intense flavor.





Tullamore Dew and Jameson are my favorite Irish Whiskeys.


----------



## SLM

I have 6 days on the Oregon coast in an RV. Rule #1, no cheap wine!


----------



## ibglowin

SLM said:


> I have 6 days on the Oregon coast in an RV. Rule #1, no cheap wine!
> View attachment 74354



I spy some I have in my own cellar!


----------



## Boatboy24

SLM said:


> I have 6 days on the Oregon coast in an RV. Rule #1, no cheap wine!
> View attachment 74354



6 days...10 bottles...I like your style...


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> Birthday present from my son. Whiskey was made in 3 different styles and blended, and was aged in used bourbon and oloroso sherry barrels. Very intense flavor.
> 
> View attachment 74351
> 
> 
> 
> Tullamore Dew and Jameson are my favorite Irish Whiskeys.



I don't have any Tullamore Dew in.... but I can pretend!


----------



## jswordy

A new small batch of this is on release today, but it is too rich for me. I did get to taste it once, though. Very smooth. Tiny batch artisanal whiskey distilled in Huntsville, Ala. Jeff Irons is a good guy, too. But $50 a bottle... Yet I am positive they will sell out. They do every batch, and quickly.

Anyway, I know several on here are filthy rich so here's Jeff's message  ...

The Irons ONE Bourbon will be available for sale online on Monday, May 10th around 9AM. The online store can be found at this link. Sales will be limited to 2 bottles per person. Bottles will sell for $50 per bottle. Bottles can be picked up starting Wednesday May 12th – Noon – 6PM through 6PM, close of business on Saturday May 15th. The distillery is open Wednesday through Saturday. The hours are shown on the website and the Facebook page. Orders not picked up are subject to cancellation with a $5.00 per bottle restocking fee. As always, thank you for your continuing support. Here's to great times, great whiskeys and our great friends - Jeff Information about the Bourbon Whiskey and Irons Distillery can be found on the website at http://ironsone.com/.


----------



## SLM

Glamping day 1. Col Solare’s new release. Yes it’s young but I had to open a bottle to see if it’s any good. Yup


----------



## jswordy

SLM said:


> Glamping day 1. Col Solare’s new release. Yes it’s young but I had to open a bottle to see if it’s any good. Yup View attachment 74383
> 
> View attachment 74381



OMG!  Where you at? I wanna book!


----------



## SLM

jswordy said:


> OMG!  Where you at? I wanna book!








Sea and Sand RV Park | Camping on the beautiful Oregon Coast







seaandsandrvpark.com


----------



## jswordy

SLM said:


> Sea and Sand RV Park | Camping on the beautiful Oregon Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seaandsandrvpark.com



Thanks! Bookmarked!


----------



## jswordy

Very nice...


----------



## SLM

Day 2, DeLille and a room with a view


----------



## jswordy

After steppin' and fetchin" all day at work, it is good to be home with Penfold's. And a darned good bottle of moderately priced wine it is, too, from the maker of some $450-plus bottles. Now for some spaghetti.


----------



## opus345

Late harvest Furmint (white Hungarian wine grape). Off dry peach, pear, grapefruit. $17. Very nice.


----------



## winemanden

Just a thought. If a stranger looked at this thread, he might think "Something wrong here, these guys don't seem to drink their own wine." 
Mind you,I'm just as bad. I'm a member of a wine club, I'm a so called Naked Angel . Here's what we're drinking tonight with our sirloin.


----------



## ibglowin

You can't make great wine unless you know what a great wine taste like!  



winemanden said:


> Just a thought. If a stranger looked at this thread, he might think "Something wrong here, these guys don't seem to drink their own wine."


----------



## winemaker81

winemanden said:


> Just a thought. If a stranger looked at this thread, he might think "Something wrong here, these guys don't seem to drink their own wine."


So true! However, while it's great having 2 or 10 cases of a wine, having variety is very nice. I find that some wines make me appreciate mine all the more, while others give me goals to strive towards.


----------



## jswordy

winemanden said:


> Just a thought. If a stranger looked at this thread, he might think "Something wrong here, these guys don't seem to drink their own wine."
> Mind you,I'm just as bad. I'm a member of a wine club, I'm a so called Naked Angel . Here's what we're drinking tonight with our sirloin.
> View attachment 74508



Really?


----------



## winemaker81

And Now for Something Completely Different


----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> And Now for Something Completely Different
> 
> View attachment 74520



What are you putting in it?


----------



## Khristyjeff

winemanden said:


> . . . I'm a member of a wine club, I'm a so called Naked Angel .


Interesting. You're from the UK so join a Wine Club that offers California and generally West Coast wines. I'm from the U.S and I am a Laithwaiter (I think I made up that term), a UK-based Company. Plus, we keep our clothes on!


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> Interesting. You're from the UK so join a Wine Club that offers California and generally West Coast wines. I'm from the U.S and I am a Laithwaiter (I think I made up that term), a UK-based Company.


I was in Laithwaite for a couple of years. I never had a bad wine, the worst was merely "good". The periodic Mystery Cases were fun, but ya gotta have an open mind, as ya never know what yer gonna get.

The plus side was that I tried wines I would never otherwise heard of. The down side was getting more of any wine was pretty much impossible. The up side to that is that the next case would contain interesting wines.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> What are you putting in it?


Nuttin'!

Other than gin & tonic or margaritas, I usually drink liquor straight up, and I rarely drink sodas. I like sodas, but if a drink has a high calorie count, it better contain alcohol!

Mineral water helps ensure I drink something other than coffee, wine, and liquor ....


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> toasted marshmallow


That sounds interesting. I've made a number of the flavored port kits, but not that one.


----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> You can't make great wine unless you know what a great wine taste like!


It's a question of taste


----------



## Boatboy24

Rose of Tempranillo. Pretty tasty.


----------



## thunderwagn

Well it is world whiskey day!


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

In the past I'm mentioned Vivinio, a phone app I use for wine selection. Take a picture of a label and it matches to consumer ratings. So far, I've not picked a bad one using this app.

Until now. The overall consumer rating was 3.6 out of 5, which so far has been an acceptable wine. I opened this one and found it to be raw and acidic. Wow! The flavors were raw, in general, not a good combination.

I opened Vivinio up and checked the rating -- nope, I didn't misread it. But upon closer examination, the picture is the 2011 vintage, while my bottle is 2018, and the fine print says the ratings are across all vintages. This makes sense, as trying to identify the year on labels is nearly impossible.

Unaerated, the acidic nature was very disappointing. Aeration softened it, and with food it actually went well. I left the bottle on the counter with the aerator in place. The following night, when finishing the bottle, the wine had mellowed. Still best with food, but better than it had been. IMO this one is too young and needs to age another year.

I still recommend Vivinio, but when looking at the rating, look at the fine print. And while I've been a fan of aerators for years, this taught me that slow and steady (time to breath) may win the race.


----------



## ibglowin

I use WS or WE reviews (always for a specific year) as a wine is not the same each year (as we all know). When in doubt and especially when I get an online offer from "Last Bottle" or WTSO or "Full Pull" etc I always go to Cellar Tracker and see what the "collective hive" has to say. CT is usually VERY conservative in their public ratings so if its getting good reviews their your probably very safe purchasing something blind.


----------



## winemaker81

@ibglowin, my preference is to use reviews or go someplace like TotalWine, where I can get qualified help. The value of Vivinio is that I can walk into a grocery store and use more than guessing. I've purchased 100+ bottles using it, and this was the first dud, so overall it's been positive. But it was a lesson learned.


----------



## winemanden

Khristyjeff said:


> Interesting. You're from the UK so join a Wine Club that offers California and generally West Coast wines. I'm from the U.S and I am a Laithwaiter (I think I made up that term), a UK-based Company. Plus, we keep our clothes on!


Naked wines do offer a few Californian wines. One great thing about this club is that if you have a wine that's not up to standard, or a wine you don't like, they give a no quibble guarantee, money back or replacement. I recently tried a Pedro Ximenez sweet wine. This was so intensely sweet it made your teeth and ears zing., completely undrinkable. Money paid back into my account no problem. Lady on the phone said pour it over ice cream or dump it.
I'm saving it for future back sweetening.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yet another minor celebration at the Grapes household! Today was the last full day of work. I still have some things to clean up and straighten out, but this was pretty much it. Bittersweet, but a hell of a lot more sweet than bitter!


----------



## Boatboy24

Awesome! Congrats, @sour_grapes !!


----------



## geek

Congrats Paul...!!


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Paul and welcome to the Club!  



sour_grapes said:


> Yet another minor celebration at the Grapes household! Today was the last full day of work. I still have some things to clean up and straighten out, but this was pretty much it. Bittersweet, but a hell of a lot more sweet than bitter!
> 
> View attachment 74771


----------



## ibglowin

Just finished mowing the yard so it's officially "beer-thirty"!


----------



## David Violante

Congratulations Paul!


----------



## SLM

ibglowin said:


> yard


Beer and a Les Paul? Nice combo.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## joeswine

a 20 19 coconut yuzo delight full chilled.


----------



## jswordy

Since there was no masonry involved in the fence I put up today, but I have plenty of pain now, I decided to open one of these, rated 4.2 on Vivino. It'll get the job done! Tastes very much like a mainstream supermarket buy. My rating: 3.0. I have been spoiled by Australia and Europe, it seems. Have a great Memorial Day!


----------



## geek




----------



## thunderwagn

Glad I didn't pay more than $32 for this. Even though Suntory owns Jim Beam, I still thought the collab behind this sounded pretty cool and interesting. I like Beam and Suntory whiskies both. This is a bit of a disappointment and falls short for me.


----------



## heatherd

Congratulations Paul!


----------



## Boatboy24

I know, I know. "If you have to keep your beer cold that long, you're drinking it wrong.". I had a moment of weakness at Dick's Sporting Goods on Saturday, and I'm glad I did. 
No better way to kick off summer that I can think of than with an Old Bay beer, while the smoker does it's work.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> I know, I know. "If you have to keep your beer cold that long, you're drinking it wrong.". I had a moment of weakness at Dick's Sporting Goods on Saturday, and I'm glad I did.
> No better way to kick off summer that I can think of than with an Old Bay beer, while the smoker does it's work.
> 
> View attachment 75103



Koozies are required in the Southland. A beer can hit 50 degrees or more here within 5 minutes of coming out of the cooler. I get a lot of gimme koozies. But if I was gonna buy one, YOU NAILED IT!


----------



## heatherd

Drinking this Piedmont-region white, a bargain at $9.99.


----------



## jswordy

Today, it is Chateau Tour du Moulin 2016, which ranks 89 on CT, and that sounds about right. Whale of a deal, so I bought a few, you know how it goes...


----------



## jswordy

heatherd said:


> Congratulations Paul!



I dunno if I ever posted it, but CONGRATS PAUL! I have 459 days left, not that Ilm counting or anything...


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Koozies are required in the Southland. A beer can hit 50 degrees or more here within 5 minutes of coming out of the cooler. I get a lot of gimme koozies. But if I was gonna buy one, YOU NAILED IT!



It's funny, Jim. I was thinking about you when I posted that. But I think you'd be better served with one of these for your afternoons out in the fields. Just stick on the 'hood' of the tractor and off you go: 

*Toadfish*


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> It's funny, Jim. I was thinking about you when I posted that. But I think you'd be better served with one of these for your afternoons out in the fields. Just stick on the 'hood' of the tractor and off you go:
> 
> *Toadfish*



Believe it or not, Jim, I abstain from drinking alcohol when operating equipment that can overturn or rip an arm or leg off, and also when working making wine or beer. I know just how difficult that is to believe – even for me! – but it's true.  

However, I did look up a different sticky alternative as a result of your post...



https://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-Neoprene-Insulated-Lawnmowers-Tailgating/dp/B08MMTFSLN/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=magnetic+can+cooler&qid=1622562350&s=home-garden&sr=1-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExOEtLWjVGSjNNSjlVJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODQ1NjIzMjROSkhTUDhMT1lZSSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMjU2MzMwQ0VCMkMyWjRBUEVEJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> also when working making wine or beer


I agree with not drinking while using equipment that can kill or maim, but while you're working on your wine??? Quality control is an important part of wine making!

If I stopped that, I might lose my helpers!!


----------



## joeswine

I agree sipping and tipping are part of bottling.


----------



## jswordy

joeswine said:


> I agree sipping and tipping are part of bottling.



I have seen the arms of a guy who was drinking while brewing and was handling carboys, when one slipped out of his hands and hit the countertop as he was trying to catch it. Shredded. Something like 2,000 stitches, all totaled between his two arms. Then he really got high, as they had to keep him on super doses of narcotics to keep the pain from consuming him.

Wine and beer making are industrial processes involving heavy liquids, glass and big equipment. They can injure or even maim with the slightest slip. That is no place for drinking. I enjoy my sips after the work is done.


----------



## winemaker81

It depends on how heavy the drinking is. We _sample_ wine during bottling, but no one has as much as a glass during the hour or so of bottling. Once the cleanup is done? Then we divvy up that last bit that didn't quite fill a bottle, and may pull samples from other carboys and barrels.

I'm long past having any interest in getting drunk, so even after the cleanup, my intake is limited.


----------



## joeswine

I agree just interested in enjoying the fruits of my labor before I put them to sleep and mature


----------



## jswordy

A handy chart.  One drink equals 1.5 ounces of 80 proof liquor (40% alcohol), 12 ounces of beer (4.5% alcohol), or 5 ounces of wine (12% alcohol). I need my arms and hands to make my living. It is easy enough to slip up while sober. Stay safe.


----------



## jswordy

Chateau Francs Magnus. Definitely left bank and cab-based, thinner nose, slightly less hefty and quite a bit less complex through the middle than I like ideally, lots of pepper that lingers as the finish. Paired with a grilled ribeye and Romaine-based salad.


----------



## winemaker81

After an entertaining Friday at work ... blue margarita

1 shot tequila, 1 shot blue curacao, and 1 shot lime juice. Shake with ice and strain. I normally make it with 2 shots of tequila, but went light ....


----------



## countygrapeguy

This is the first Chambourcin wine that I’ve had. It’s pretty difficult to find in this part of Ontario, Potter Settlement is the only producer I know of.

In the background you can see the blue tubes of my little vineyard where I recently added some Crimson Pearl and L’Acadie vines


----------



## ibglowin

I guess we are drinking some effing Merlot tonight. Paired PDW with the Pizza. 

2013 EFESTE "Upright" Merlot (Klipson Vineyard, Red Mountain)


----------



## ibglowin

Why not. Its a gourmet burger night!


----------



## winemaker81

I stopped on the way home from the dentist this afternoon, doing a bit of shopping. This caught my eye so I checked it on Vivinio -- the overall rating was 4.0 for an $8 wine. Ok, I'm game.

Wow! Serious Wow! Really strong raspberry with blackberry, and light tannic finish. This is not a steak wine, my usual yardstick for dry reds. I'm not serving it with dinner (stew beef marinated in cognac, allspice, salt, pepper & garlic) as it's too fruity. But with mild cheese? Wow.


----------



## sour_grapes

The story is found below the pictures. First, the bottles:




So, my M-I-L came across a couple of milk crates of wine from one of her late husbands; the crate has been kicking around for a long time. Unfortunately, the wine was stored in very poor conditions, and upright to boot. Most of the wine in the crates is non-descript. Since discovery, they have been using the wines "to kill weeds" in her words. I asked to go through it anyway and see if there was anything interesting.

Well, I was a bit intrigued by the 47-year-old Chateauneuf-du-Pape. Hmmm, what is that I see, is that sediment? No, it is the damn cork floating in the wine! Who knows how long it has been open to the air. We tried it anyway: it was (unsurprisingly) highly oxidized, but it had decent sherry flavors and a really nice aftertaste. Not good enough to drink, however! 

I have not yet tried the Montrachet. (Note: "Pinot Chardonnay" is an obselescent term for Chardonnay.) As most of you know, Burgundy Chards can be age-worthy. In fact, a websearch reveals that bottles from this vintner in the 1970 to 1976 range are listed on various winesearcher-type sites for $150 to $200 bones. Of course, that is if they were stored in good conditions.  I hope to report good news on this one, but I doubt it! The color on it looks like it is badly oxidized.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I hope to report good news on this one, but I doubt it! The color on it looks like it is badly oxidized.




Ha! At first glance, I thought it was a Rose!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Ha! At first glance, I thought it was a Rose!



My goodness, you are right! In real life, it doesn't look quite that reddish, so it may be the teak table in the background coming through.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> The story is found below the pictures. First, the bottles:
> 
> View attachment 75317
> 
> 
> So, my M-I-L came across a couple of milk crates of wine from one of her late husbands; the crate has been kicking around for a long time. Unfortunately, the wine was stored in very poor conditions, and upright to boot. Most of the wine in the crates is non-descript. Since discovery, they have been using the wines "to kill weeds" in her words. I asked to go through it anyway and see if there was anything interesting.
> 
> Well, I was a bit intrigued by the 47-year-old Chateauneuf-du-Pape. Hmmm, what is that I see, is that sediment? No, it is the damn cork floating in the wine! Who knows how long it has been open to the air. We tried it anyway: it was (unsurprisingly) highly oxidized, but it had decent sherry flavors and a really nice aftertaste. Not good enough to drink, however!
> 
> I have not yet tried the Montrachet. (Note: "Pinot Chardonnay" is an obselescent term for Chardonnay.) As most of you know, Burgundy Chards can be age-worthy. In fact, a websearch reveals that bottles from this vintner in the 1970 to 1976 range are listed on various winesearcher-type sites for $150 to $200 bones. Of course, that is if they were stored in good conditions.  I hope to report good news on this one, but I doubt it! The color on it looks like it is badly oxidized.



Well, I used the C-d-P instead of sherry for a mushroom reduction sauce tonight. _Pas mal._


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a pretty nice Albariño tonight.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I used the C-d-P instead of sherry for a mushroom reduction sauce tonight. _Pas mal._



If I didn't know the backstory, that comment standing alone would have sounded rather upper crust.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Gave a bottle of my year old Amarone to my wine tasting friends. I have shone great patience by not tasting it since bottling it..These are their comments.

Monty !! This is darn good ! It has a super bright fruitiness , and it’s nice and dry ... some decent tannins ...
We get a little bit of floral notes on the nose .... 

That made my day. I guess I’ll have a bottle with dinner


----------



## Khristyjeff

Yooper🍷 said:


> Gave a bottle of my year old Amarone to my wine tasting friends. I have shone great patience by not tasting it since bottling it..These are their comments.
> 
> Monty !! This is darn good ! It has a super bright fruitiness , and it’s nice and dry ... some decent tannins ...
> We get a little bit of floral notes on the nose ....
> 
> That made my day. I guess I’ll have a bottle with dinnerView attachment 75484


That's great comments! Congrats. What did you make this from? Juice? Grapes? Kit?


----------



## Yooper🍷

It was from a kit.

RJS Craft Winemaking
*En Primeur Winery Series Amarone Classico*


I will remember that prob start another right away.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Yooper🍷 said:


> It was from a kit.
> 
> RJS Craft Winemaking
> *En Primeur Winery Series Amarone Classico*
> 
> 
> I will remember that prob start another right away.


Very nice. I've got that exact kit going now. I'll look forward to it in a year. I've already bottled the RJS En Primeur Italian Amerone. It was excellent early but my guess is this one I should wait a year for like you did.


----------



## BernardSmith

Yooper🍷 said:


> It was from a kit.
> 
> RJS Craft Winemaking
> *En Primeur Winery Series Amarone Classico*
> 
> 
> I will remember that prob start another right away.



What yeast did you pitch?


----------



## Yooper🍷

BM4x4 I used 7.5 g of yeast and 7.5 g of Go Ferm in a cup of water which is between 95F-105F (so I target 100F), stir and let sit for 20 minutes then pitch without stirring. When 1/3 of sugar depleted, add 5 grams of Ferm K.


----------



## BernardSmith

Gotta say, although I do not make much grape wine (I prefer country wines and mead) I love BM4x4 for kits and fresh grapes.


----------



## Boatboy24

I didn't even realize I had it, but I discovered a bottle of nearly 9 year old RJS Orange Chocolate Port laying down behind some other Ports yesterday. We were having some friends over last night, so I figured that'd be a good occasion so break it out. It was fantastic. I haven't made any of these port kits in years, but I'm thinking I might have to do another.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I have not yet tried the Montrachet. (Note: "Pinot Chardonnay" is an obselescent term for Chardonnay.) As most of you know, Burgundy Chards can be age-worthy. In fact, a websearch reveals that bottles from this vintner in the 1970 to 1976 range are listed on various winesearcher-type sites for $150 to $200 bones. Of course, that is if they were stored in good conditions.  I hope to report good news on this one, but I doubt it! The color on it looks like it is badly oxidized.



Nope! The Montrachet was, unsurpisingly, a bust. Again, very sherry-like.


----------



## sour_grapes

To complement the grilled duck, we chose a Gruener Veltliner and a Gewurztraminer from the quintessential Finger Lakes vintner. (We were in the Finger Lakes region.)


----------



## SLM

Received this as an anniversary gift several years ago. Never opened it because it's way beyond our pay grade. Well, today is our 40th so it's now or never. Took the boat, the wine and a charcuterie tray to Lake Union in view of Seattle city lights. It was a fine wine to be sure. But if there is any true value in its inflated price, it was lost on my uneducated palate.


----------



## winemaker81

SLM said:


> Well, today is our 40th so it's now or never.


Congratulations!


----------



## Boatboy24

SLM said:


> Received this as an anniversary gift several years ago. Never opened it because it's way beyond our pay grade. Well, today is our 40th so it's now or never. Took the boat, the wine and a charcuterie tray to Lake Union in view of Seattle city lights. It was a fine wine to be sure. But if there is any true value in its inflated price, it was lost on my uneducated palate.
> View attachment 75550



Congrats, and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> I didn't even realize I had it, but I discovered a bottle of nearly 9 year old RJS Orange Chocolate Port laying down behind some other Ports yesterday. We were having some friends over last night, so I figured that'd be a good occasion so break it out. It was fantastic. I haven't made any of these port kits in years, but I'm thinking I might have to do another.


I have some port of that age as well. I give them as gifts during the holidays, and my hubby gives them to co-workers; had one guy ask what we do with left-over port, and we couldn't answer the question, and now he knows why. The coffee port is super popular with my family so they said they want all the bottles next time I make it! Need to do another batch.


----------



## winemaker81

heatherd said:


> had one guy ask what we do with left-over port, and we couldn't answer the question


I bottle the ports in splits, so I've yet to have leftovers ... it also makes them go a LOT farther, having 30 bottles instead of 15.

Folks are warned that if I don't get the bottle back, they will not get another one ...


----------



## winemaker81

Stopped at a grocery store yesterday for a few things, spotted fresh mussels. That cried for a good Vouvray!

I haven't had a Chenin Blanc in quite a while. This one was great!


----------



## winemaker81

Tonight was wild-caught catfish. Last night's Vouvray would have been a better choice, but Gewurztraminer was a good second choice.


----------



## winemaker81

I'm on a McGregor kick -- mostly because I've wiped out all my other commercial whites! This went well with Catfish Piccata.


----------



## Boatboy24

A little more fruit and less mineral than I'm used to for this style, but still very nice. At $8.59, I could drink this all night. And who knows, I just might.


----------



## jswordy

Just a fun little sweet shiraz, like the thrill of hooking up with someone for what you both already know will be a short fling. It IS jammy!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> A little more fruit and less mineral than I'm used to for this style, but still very nice. At $8.59, I could drink this all night. And who knows, I just might.
> 
> View attachment 75716



Costco bound for sure...


----------



## SLM

Received this one as a gift. I've never been much of a champagne guy but I don't believe I've ever had such a high end champagne before. With stuff as rich and smooth as this I could definitely become a believer!


----------



## ibglowin

Well this was amazing. Small local boutique winery here in town. 79% Cab Sauv, 9% Merlot, 8% Cab Franc, 2% Malbec, 2% Petite Verdot. The cork is in perfect condition and so is the wine. 

Sadly this is the last bottle!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Small local boutique winery here in town.



Awww, pshaw. Maybe you can talk to the owner...


----------



## ibglowin

Gonna try!



sour_grapes said:


> Awww, pshaw. Maybe you can talk to the owner...


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Gonna try!



I mean, not to beat a _dead horse_ or anything...


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> 79% Cab Sauv, 9% Merlot, 8% Cab Franc, 2% Malbec, 2% Petite Verdot.


This adds to conversations in other threads, regarding blending. It's interesting that such small amounts of a wine can have an effect on the entire batch.


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> Just a fun little sweet shiraz, like the thrill of hooking up with someone for what you both already know will be a short fling. It IS jammy!
> 
> View attachment 75717



BTW, just want to report that this is GREAT with ribeye steak. Boy, was that good...


----------



## geek

Cheap but real good.


----------



## winemaker81

Vivinio rates this one 3.5 with 600+ reviews. I concur -- it's a good, every day wine. Tonight it's accompanying strip steak, baked potato, and salad.

Note that by Vivinio standards this one is above average. However, given MY choice, I don't drink averages wines (yes, I'm cheerfully a snob!).


----------



## geek

Freaking hot today..!!!!! And humidity is way up.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Vivinio rates this one 3.5 with 600+ reviews. I concur -- it's a good, every day wine. Tonight it's accompanying strip steak, baked potato, and salad.
> 
> Note that by Vivinio standards this one is above average. However, given MY choice, I don't drink averages wines (yes, I'm cheerfully a snob!).
> 
> View attachment 75955



Vivino rated this 2016 as a 3.5 – "Among the top 4% of wines in the world. (2003 vintage)" – and wine.com rated it 3.7. And I rate it as utter watery crap.  I have one more bottle of this to force down. Might just use it as mouthwash. Never again!


----------



## jswordy

Tonight, it'll be the second half of Penfold's Koonunga Hill 2018 (Vivino 3.6; wine.com 3.9) ... shiraz cab ... I mean, $11.99 a bottle? ... Please hurry up, clock! Hurry up!


----------



## mainshipfred

jswordy said:


> Tonight, it'll be the second half of Penfold's Koonunga Hill 2018 ... shiraz cab ... I mean, $11.99 a bottle? ... Please hurry up, clock! Hurry up!
> 
> View attachment 76053



I have a 2020 Shiraz and a Cab from S Africa I was thinking of blending together. You'll have to let me know what you think of this one.


----------



## jswordy

mainshipfred said:


> I have a 2020 Shiraz and a Cab from S Africa I was thinking of blending together. You'll have to let me know what you think of this one.



No need to wait. I have already had several of these. You can find this 2018 from $9.99 (rarely) to $14.99. My notes: Dense, rich dark notes and suppleness. Well integrated to drink now and perfect for cellaring for another five years. Sort of a little brother to Bin 389 (which I also have cellared), and not far off from it, either, IMO.


----------



## jswordy

@mainshipfred Now, you have to tell me how your blending works out. I'd guess you would use the shiraz as the backbone and add in the cab as needed?


----------



## mainshipfred

jswordy said:


> @mainshipfred Now, you have to tell me how your blending works out. I'd guess you would use the shiraz as the backbone and add in the cab as needed?





jswordy said:


> @mainshipfred Now, you have to tell me how your blending works out. I'd guess you would use the shiraz as the backbone and add in the cab as needed?



I still have it aging in the barrels so I haven't given it much thought yet. Probably won't blend it until sometime in December but I will let you know.


----------



## geek

Way too hot  today


----------



## sour_grapes

Here is what was in my glass _last_ night.




Here is the backstory, and description follows that:



sour_grapes said:


> Check out these beauties below.
> 
> Pardon the long story: Just about a year ago, our own @crushday and I had a friendly exchange wherein I expressed admiration (read: jealousy!  ) for his quaff of Caymus-Suisun Grand Durif. IIRC, I begged him (in jest) to "cut me a slice" of that wine! I will elide the details, but George was so kind as to offer, nay, to _insist_, on acceding to my joking request. He very generously arranged for me to get a few of those bottles courtesy of him. Unfortunately, (I don't know if any of you have noticed), but there has been a bit of pandemic bouncing around since then.  Until recently, I wasn't able to consummate the deal. Now that I am vaxxed and Covid cases here are way down, I was able to acquire these bold beauties: (Thank you so much, @crushday . You are too kind!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 73995



As noted in the quote above, @crushday was so very kind as to give me a gift of this fine quaff. (It is a single-varietal Petite Sirah, which goes by the name Durif nearly everywhere else in the world.) I was waiting for the right occasion. I feared that it might not make sense to crack such a brawny red until the fall. However, the stars aligned in the following ways: (1) it was quite cool here in Milwaukee yesterday; (2) it was my last official day of work yesterday, so looking to celebrate; and (3) I bought a giant porterhouse steak to celebrate fact (2)! (Will post that elsewhere.) So I dug into this. It was really good!

The color was deep garnet (not purple -- no megapurple here!). The nose was mild and appealing; vinous, with a hint of booze. The thought that struck me the hardest upon tasting was that it was exceptionally well balanced: the right amount of acid, dark fruit, and other flavors. It was powerful, but elegant. It had a solid, fruit-dominant taste, but with leather in the background. I tend to overuse the word "languid" when rating favored wines, but there was no other word for this.

It was amazing! Thank you so much, George.


----------



## sour_grapes

Update: After posting the above, @Rice_Guy stopped by with his lovely bride. We had a nice meetup, and we killed off the last of the Caymus-Suisun bottle (although unfortunately we only had a small amount to share). We then dug into a lesser offering.


----------



## geek




----------



## number6

Since we're finishing out the holiday weekend with pizza, it will be a nice local (Temecula) Sangiovese.


----------



## geek

This little wine never disappoints me at such a low price.


----------



## ibglowin

Anybody spot the 2020 version in the wild yet?









2020 Kirkland Signature Cotes De Provence Rosé


Here's a Kirkland bottle we've been waiting to arrive, especially as the weather warms up. I know a few readers have spotted it recently, so it should be making its way through stores nationwide right




costcowineblog.com


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 76198
> View attachment 76199



Mmmm... Four to six of those Beck's would be nice...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Anybody spot the 2020 version in the wild yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Kirkland Signature Cotes De Provence Rosé
> 
> 
> Here's a Kirkland bottle we've been waiting to arrive, especially as the weather warms up. I know a few readers have spotted it recently, so it should be making its way through stores nationwide right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> costcowineblog.com







__





What's in your glass tonight?


I didn't even realize I had it, but I discovered a bottle of nearly 9 year old RJS Orange Chocolate Port laying down behind some other Ports yesterday. We were having some friends over last night, so I figured that'd be a good occasion so break it out. It was fantastic. I haven't made any of...




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Anybody spot the 2020 version in the wild yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Kirkland Signature Cotes De Provence Rosé
> 
> 
> Here's a Kirkland bottle we've been waiting to arrive, especially as the weather warms up. I know a few readers have spotted it recently, so it should be making its way through stores nationwide right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> costcowineblog.com



I'm waiting for my local Costco to have it back ....that is a good buy for sure.


----------



## heatherd

Currently nothing - need to remedy that! Been enjoying Devil's Backbone Lemonade Smash and Orange Crush over lots of ice lately.


----------



## Boatboy24

@heatherd : have you had this? It's been a frequent flyer around here lately. I still need to try it with an Old Bay rimmed pint glass, though it's good on its own.


----------



## ibglowin

We are making a Costco run tomorrow so I will be on the look out from here in the Southwest.




geek said:


> I'm waiting for my local Costco to have it back ....that is a good buy for sure.


----------



## ibglowin

Are you supposed to drink it or boil your seafood in it! 




Boatboy24 said:


> @heatherd : have you had this? It's been a frequent flyer around here lately. I still need to try it with an Old Bay rimmed pint glass, though it's good on its own.
> 
> View attachment 76277


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Are you supposed to drink it or boil your seafood in it!



Yes.


----------



## number6

Tonight it's my crispy Cajun chicken, and we like a nice Spanish Cava with that.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> @heatherd : have you had this? It's been a frequent flyer around here lately. I still need to try it with an Old Bay rimmed pint glass, though it's good on its own.
> 
> View attachment 76277


I haven't, but I will look for it.


----------



## Vinegaroon

Uhudler, 25# of Swenson Red, 25# or 30# of Frontenac another 60# of Golden Muscat all full cluster left on the skins for a week. BM 4x4 and that 212 yeast (I think). Yep left the colonies seperate on the fruit for the first 24 hours then stirred ‘em in and let ‘em battle no, no campden. Not great record keeping but scrupulous picking and sanitation. Not for everybody but pretty good squeezin’s. If somebody has a concrete reason for not leaving Swenson on the skins I wish they would share it. The grape tasted like strawberry jam when picked. The wine does too with a bit of Labrusca funk. Pretty hard to drink store bought with juice like this though. Oh and good pillancillo sugar to bring it to 12%. I have made things I liked more but not many. I hope everyone is enjoying life. The flavor is all Swenson but the chemistry would be whack without Frontenac. Here in Utah you have to pick the Golden early or the PH gets so high it isn’t worth the bother. Good table grape late though.


----------



## winemaker81

Vinegaroon said:


> Uhudler, 25# of Swenson Red, 25# or 30# of Frontenac another 60# of Golden Muscat


That's an interesting mix -- the only grape I was familiar with is Frontenac, but until I looked it up I didn't know it came from Minnesota. [truthfully, I didn't know the U of Minnesota had a grape research facility] I'm surprised the Swenson Red dominates the flavors, as it's only 20% of the mix.


----------



## ibglowin

The Costco run was a good one. Lots of amazing summer wines including some new ones from Daou. They had 3 levels of Daou Cab Sauv. The entry level ($25) a mid range ($45 and the Reserve ($99). Have plenty of Cab Sauv in the Cellar so none of those jumped into the cart. They also had the Austin Hope (Paso Robles) Cab Sauv for $45 which is my Club price!

The Daou Rose was $18, The Daou Sauv Blanc was $14. The KS Rose' was $8.69 and the KS NZ Sauv Blanc was a whopping $6.99.......


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> The Costco run was a good one. Lots of amazing summer wines including some new ones from Daou. They had 3 levels of Daou Cab Sauv. The entry level ($25) a mid range ($45 and the Reserve ($99). Have plenty of Cab Sauv in the Cellar so none of those jumped into the cart. The also had the Austin Hope (Paso Robles) Cab Sauv for $45 which is my Club price!
> 
> The Daou Rose was $18, The Daou Sauv Blanc was $14. The KS Rose' was $8.69 and the KS NZ Sauv Blanc was a whopping $6.99.......
> 
> View attachment 76314



Their Kirkland SV kicks a$$ at such a low price, very good wine in my book.


----------



## jswordy

A decent Fronsac wine for under $20 a bottle. I'm partial to Fronsac, a left bank appellation with merlot based Bordeaux.


----------



## winemaker81

An inexpensive yet good Cab from Aldi's, not the first time I tried this one.

The decanter is something I picked up at a yard sale right after I graduated from college, as it struck my fancy. The finish was marred when I purchased it for $1, but it has served well since then.


----------



## ibglowin

From last night. Had some BFF's over for a Summer get together before its gone. Been collecting these for a few years now. 2013 La Rata which is a side project from the assistant winemaker at Cayuse. ~60% Grenache, 30% Cab Sauv, 10% Syrah and loaded with rocks funk. Gave this a 3 hour decant and it was worth the wait and the price of admission. Lots of herbs, rocks funk, strawberry, white pepper, and smoked meats.....


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> From last night. Had some BFF's over for a Summer get together before its gone. Been collecting these for a few years now. 2013 La Rata which is a side project from the assistant winemaker at Cayuse. ~60% Grenache, 30% Cab Sauv, 10% Syrah and loaded with rocks funk. Gave this a 3 hour decant and it was worth the wait and the price of admission. Lots of herbs, rocks funk, strawberry, white pepper, and smoked meats.....
> 
> View attachment 76437
> 
> 
> View attachment 76438



Man, they couldn't come up with a nicer name....lol


----------



## ibglowin

From their website:

_*In the Chinese Zodiac, the rat has strong curiosity, a rich imagination and the willingness to try its hand at anything. So does Elizabeth Bourcier—a self-described "cellar rat" who, in 2012, created her first wine—La Rata.*_

_*While working since 2008 under the legendary guidance of Cayuse Vineyards founder and vigneron Christophe Baron, Elizabeth has learned much about crafting adventurous wines of elegance, style and class.*_




_*Her inspiration for La Rata came after Christophe introduced her to a wine from the Priorat region of Spain that was also made by a female winemaker. Elizabeth was intrigued by what she tasted, and using biodynamic grapes from Cayuse vineyards, was able to create her own unique blend of Grenache, Cabernet Sauvignon, and a touch of Syrah.*_
*
Besides a nod to her own Zodiac sign, La Rata is the Spanish translation of The Rat—a tribute to the wine that was her original inspiration.
*
_*La Rata is a separate project from Cayuse Vineyards—a very special wine Elizabeth created using fruit from Armada, En Cerise, and La Paciencia vineyards. The extremely limited production is less than 150 cases per year.*_



geek said:


> Man, they couldn't come up with a nicer name....lol


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> From last night. Had some BFF's over for a Summer get together before its gone. Been collecting these for a few years now. 2013 La Rata which is a side project from the assistant winemaker at Cayuse. ~60% Grenache, 30% Cab Sauv, 10% Syrah and loaded with rocks funk. Gave this a 3 hour decant and it was worth the wait and the price of admission. Lots of herbs, rocks funk, strawberry, white pepper, and smoked meats.....
> 
> View attachment 76437
> 
> 
> View attachment 76438


What's a "rocks funk", or shouldn't I ask... I guess I could look it up on the internet since everything is true there...


----------



## ibglowin

The grapes are grown in The Rocks of Milton Freewater AVA in WA State. It looks like this.......




This terroir contributes what is known now days as "rocks funk" to the wine. It’s all savory characteristics. It’s meat and brine and olive tapenade and saline and mineral and even bacon fat!

Add this on top of the normal red wine characteristics of dark fruits, blue fruits and you have something very different and very special.



ceeaton said:


> What's a "rocks funk", or shouldn't I ask... I guess I could look it up on the internet since everything is true there...


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> The grapes are grown in The Rocks of Milton Freewater AVA in WA State. It looks like this.......
> 
> View attachment 76440
> 
> 
> This terroir contributes what is known now days as "rocks funk" to the wine. It’s all savory characteristics. It’s meat and brine and olive tapenade and saline and mineral and even bacon fat!
> 
> Add this on top of the normal red wine characteristics of dark fruits, blue fruits and you have something very different and very special.


Ummm, bacon!

Thanks for the explaination, see I can post things on here that deal with wine questions, occasionally...


----------



## geek

At $6.99, Costco….a steal…!!!

Buying a case to save for later


----------



## geek

gals and boys, if you happen to see this Kirkland Rose at your local Costco, grab a couple bottles.


----------



## cmason1957

The Kirkland boxed Rose is very good as well. Wife and I are finishing off a box of that tonight as an early evening drink.


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

Last night was margaritas and quesadillas at a local Mexican restaurant.

Tonight is liver and onions - not sure what to wash that down with!


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Tonight is liver and onions - not sure what to wash that down with!



Margaritas and quesadillas would be my vote.


----------



## jswordy

Jameson.


----------



## sour_grapes

Believe it or not, some "Chablis" from a 4L jug of Carlo Rossi. 

Why? Because I wanted the jug!  It costs just a coupla bucks more full than empty...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Moscow Mule?



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76627


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Moscow Mule?



Just a ginger beer w/ lime.


----------



## ibglowin

Beer thirty here!


----------



## sour_grapes

We were hanging out on the boat in the marina on Lake Michigan, enjoying a picnic lunch and a few local craft beers. By mid-afternoon, we grew hungry, and decided to head home for snacks and wine. However, I had limited supplies at the ready. So I said: "The good news is that we are moving on to the cheese and wine portion of the program. The bad news that it is muenster cheese and Carlo Rossi Chablis served from a mason jar." Sadly, true story. But we survived!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

You found Mr. Pink in VA?!



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76717


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76717



Costco?


----------



## ibglowin

The 2020 got excellent marks. I snagged 3 bottles from Full Pull. Need to crack a bottle soon.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You found Mr. Pink in VA?!


Found some on Last Bottle last year.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Believe it or not, some "Chablis" from a 4L jug of Carlo Rossi.


I posted in another thread that jug wines are not bad wines -- they are typically absolutely "average", having no significant faults nor anything exceptional. And as Paul pointed out, getting 4 liters of cooking wine for just a bit more than the cost of an empty jug is quite frugal!


----------



## winemaker81

When my brother picked up a few cases of split bottles from @mainshipfred, Fred gave my brother a bottle of his recently bottled Cabernet Sauvignon, which has 12% Petit Verdot and 8% Tannat.

When I picked up the splits Saturday (plus moved furniture in 100 F heat!, which I heartily recommend against!), my brother opened the bottle. Very tasty, and the Petit Verdot stands out in the blend. I'm not familiar with the taste of Tannat, so I can't comment on its influence.

The remaining half bottle spent 6 hours in my trunk in 90 F heat while traveling to visit other family. My niece & I finished the bottle Sunday, and the wine was VERY surprising, in a positive way. The wine is young, but the aeration and heat it experienced softened and opened it up. The Petit Verdot melded into the Cabernet, and the change was a very nice surprise.

Overall, this one has the potential to be a great wine.


----------



## countygrapeguy

It’s our anniversary so we celebrated with a 10 year old bottle of local Pinot. It held up well, still had lots of red fruit, and had some nice cranberry notes which I haven’t gotten from other vintages.


----------



## Jim Welch

Just finished two back to back 6:00 AM to 1:00 AM crane shifts so I’m having a glass of Wild Turkey 101 Bourbon, a surprisingly excellent Bourbn considering its price point.


----------



## jswordy

countygrapeguy said:


> View attachment 76767
> 
> It’s our anniversary so we celebrated with a 10 year old bottle of local Pinot. It held up well, still had lots of red fruit, and had some nice cranberry notes which I haven’t gotten from other vintages.



Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## jswordy

The American Australian beer!  Hey, 2 for $4, why not?


----------



## ibglowin

My favorite beer when I was like 21! 




jswordy said:


> The American Australian beer!  Hey, 2 for $4, why not?
> 
> View attachment 76801


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> My favorite beer when I was like 21!



I still like it. It's a good BEER beer.


----------



## ibglowin

I bought one a few months ago.........

Tasted like Bud........... 



jswordy said:


> I still like it. It's a good BEER beer.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I bought one a few months ago.........
> 
> Tasted like Bud...........



Then your taste buds are burned out, old man.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> My favorite beer when I was like 21!



Just a couple years ago Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Man I hope sure not. How am I going to enjoy all those bottles of "Yellowtail" in the Cellar!



jswordy said:


> Then your taste buds are burned out, old man.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Man I hope sure not. How am I going to enjoy all those bottles of "Yellowtail" in the Cellar!



That's the kind of thing that burned out your taste buds, man! 

You know what the Aussies say about American beer, right?

"It’s like making love in a canoe! It’s f--king close to water!"


----------



## ibglowin

Exactly! And so was that last Foster's I had! LOL



jswordy said:


> You know what the Aussies say about American beer, right?
> 
> "It’s like making love in a canoe! It’s f--king close to water!"


----------



## RevA

Wine made with store bought red grape juice. It's currently the 4th week of a national prohibition on the sale and transportation of alcohol (also the fourth time in 18 months that we have had a prohibition). So I'm on 100% home made booze


----------



## jswordy

RevA said:


> Wine made with store bought red grape juice. It's currently the 4th week of a national prohibition on the sale and transportation of alcohol (also the fourth time in 18 months that we have had a prohibition). So I'm on 100% home made boozeView attachment 76819



I'm sure that like me, you have made some good wine from store-bought juices. I just hate that you have to do it under duress!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Exactly! And so was that last Foster's I had! LOL



Well, these weren't close to water. And to even think of comparing it to Bud.... well... I said my piece. Maybe you've had too many IPAs?


----------



## ibglowin

My local beer coop. 

Pajarito Red Lager, 5.4%ABV. Does not taste like water!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Did I mention how good is this Prosecco??? And cheap..!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Stumbled upon these at the grocery store down in the Outer Banks and at 2 for $6, couldn't resist sampling. Tried the "Tequila 'Rita" and "PeachBallz". The 'Rita was not pleasant, but the peach wasn't bad at all. At 15% ABV, I'm sure they're a hit with the 'kids'. 






Ready to Drink Pre-Mixed Cocktails - Buzzballz


Our premium, ready to drink mixed cocktail line up includes BuzzBallz, Biggies and BuzzBallz Chillers. Discover your favorite BuzzBallz flavors!



www.buzzballz.com


----------



## Old Corker

Jim Welch said:


> Just finished two back to back 6:00 AM to 1:00 AM crane shifts so I’m having a glass of Wild Turkey 101 Bourbon, a surprisingly excellent Bourbn considering its price point.


I was in KY the Weekend before last for a family reunion. My son drove down from Chicago for it and wanted to see some of the distilleries. We went to Wild Turkey and Four Roses. I don’t drink bourbon myself (any more) but he bought bottles of single barrel from each.


----------



## Jim Welch

geek said:


> Did I mention how good is this Prosecco??? And cheap..!!!
> 
> View attachment 76943


I’m guessing that’s from Costco? I find most of their branded liquors to be very good and generally can’t beat the price.


----------



## winemaker81

After a few hours in the yard in near 100 F heat, Nut Brown Ale! This one is nearly 2 years old, has lost a lot of the fizz and bitterness ... but it still does the job!!!


----------



## jswordy

This one's for Mike @ibglowin! Oh YESSSS! YEEEEESSSSS!!!  Mmmm...


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> This one's for Mike @ibglowin! Oh YESSSS! YEEEEESSSSS!!!  Mmmm...
> 
> View attachment 77242



On a not so unrelated note, while in Cheyenne at a rodeo on Friday, I had a Coors. And liked it...


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> On a not so unrelated note, while in Cheyenne at a rodeo on Friday, I had a Coors. And liked it...



I am reminded of the old joke, know why drinking Coors is like making love in a canoe? 


It is fricking near water.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Boatboy24 said:


> On a not so unrelated note, while in Cheyenne at a rodeo on Friday, I had a Coors. And liked it...


A few years ago, I had a bottle of Schlitz that I was told was close to their classic formula and I really liked it. Used to be a top-selling beer in the US before they changed the recipe "TO SAVE A FEW BUCKS!!??"


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I am reminded of the old joke, know why drinking Coors is like making love in a canoe?
> 
> 
> It is fricking near water.



I thought that was Coors Light?  The Coors actually tasted like beer.


----------



## sour_grapes

Khristyjeff said:


> A few years ago, I had a bottle of Schlitz that I was told was close to their classic formula and I really liked it. Used to be a top-selling beer in the US before they changed the recipe "TO SAVE A FEW BUCKS!!??"



I agree. The current (classic) version of Schlitz is actually a pretty fine beer.


----------



## jswordy

*AH, MY PEEPS HAVE WEIGHED IN! *  
Just joking around...


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I am reminded of the old joke, know why drinking Coors is like making love in a canoe?
> 
> 
> It is fricking near water.



This is what Canadians say about American beer, too.


----------



## winemaker81

When I was in college in Potsdam NY (early 80's) we made runs across the border into Canada to purchase Molson's Brador. REALLY good stuff!

When it became available in the USA, I immediately purchased a 6 pack. I was SOOOO excited!

I opened one, took a sip, and spit it out. Took another sip to verify the flavor, spit it out, and dumped the bottle. I gave the remaining 5 bottles away.

Nothing screws up a beer like American law ....


----------



## geek

$6.59 Costco


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> $6.59 Costco
> 
> View attachment 77270



Does it drink like $6.59?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Does it drink like $6.59?



Yes


----------



## countygrapeguy

Local Riesling with spicy peppers and seafood


----------



## vezePilot

Thank You very much everyone who commented and gave advice since I joined this great place about a month ago.

My sweet wife is preparing a tasty chicken & rice dinner, and I am having some of the first Wine that I have made myself, from a one gallon WineXpert Kit of the 4 week Classic CA Moscato. It is so amazing how well this wine turned out!


----------



## jswordy

Tonight's rotgut. Dark, moderately intense with a great foundation, medium peppery finish but not overdone, as I too often experience. Very good.

UNDER EDIT: It grew all night, too. Wow, I really liked this wine! ♥


----------



## Boatboy24

vezePilot said:


> Thank You very much everyone who commented and gave advice since I joined this great place about a month ago.
> 
> My sweet wife is preparing a tasty chicken & rice dinner, and I am having some of the first Wine that I have made myself, from a one gallon WineXpert Kit of the 4 week Classic CA Moscato. It is so amazing how well this wine turned out!
> 
> View attachment 77273



Great label!


----------



## winemaker81

This is @heatherd's fault. I was minding my own business, sipping a red after dinner -- my wife & I helped our son move, and we purchased calzones from an independent pizza place on the way home. Anyway, I was quietly reading @Old Corker's *post *about making a coffee port. I read Heather's notes ... and when my red was finished, I _had _to open a bottle of coffee port. Totally Heather's fault ...



I'm not much into sweet wines, but I love ports. The RJ Spagnols dessert wines are a hit every single time! Very rich in nose and flavor, and full bodied.


----------



## Khristyjeff

That's my wife's and my favorite dessert wine. We did the @joeswine tweaks. Have this one on pre-order for this year as well as the Toasted Carmel to try something new.


----------



## joeswine

Coffee port


----------



## geek

I never tried those coffee ports, people rave about it, must be good, although I do not drink coffee....


----------



## Khristyjeff

geek said:


> I never tried those coffee ports, people rave about it, must be good, although I do not drink coffee....


Hi Geek. It actually tastes like coffee and chocolate. But my understanding is that the f-pac does not contain chocolate--just comes from the combination of the wine and coffee, etc.


----------



## winemaker81

@geek, if you don't like the taste or smell of coffee, the coffee port may not appeal to you. The stock kit has a mild coffee flavor, not overpowering IMO. However, I'm a coffee lover and I expect the next time I make this kit (maybe next year?) I'll use Heather's tweaks to enhance it.


----------



## geek

I can’t remember its name but there’s a liquor I tried and liked sometime ago and it has a bit of coffee taste, some people drink it as a dessert drink after a meal.
So I may like the coffee port, who knows.


----------



## joeswine

here's my 2cents


----------



## joeswine

phase #2.. adding the *instant coffee* is the most important step along with the* tannin's. Then let time work its magic.*


----------



## Old Corker

@joeswine It looks like you added simple syrup to the primary. Is that how you fortified the wine? Was the SG reading in the pic after adding the syrup? Did you add the f-pack just before bottling per instructions? When did you add the instant coffee?

Thank you,


----------



## joeswine

coffee went into the secondary* 1 level table spoon*, yes added the simple syrup to the* primary* the ABV was boosted 1 percent once added.,FPACK?.....just created my own enhancements.
This port has won best of shows through out this country,Im proud of it but for it to come around on its own it needs to sit a *full year bottled'*


----------



## winemaker81

Until recently I haven't had a Chenin Blanc in years. A couple of months ago I was picking a Vouvray (Loire Valley, France) to go with a seafood dish. Most are Sauvignon Blanc / Semillon, but I spotted a Chenin Blanc, so I grabbed it. I love 'em all, but Chenin Blanc seems harder to find.

Last month I spotted this one in Total Wine, Vivinio rated it well, so I snagged 3 bottles. Yow! The last one was tart -- this one is mellower and fruity. We'll see how well it goes with Chicken-n-Dumplings. And it's a 2020, so it's very young. I may snag another half case so I can see what another year does for it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hit a local winery this afternoon where our friend's jazz band was playing. Their gruner veltliner was very good. The winery had some pretty good stuff too.


----------



## SLM

Any AC/DC fans out there?


----------



## jswordy

South Australia meets Tennessee. Jacob's Creek Reserve Shiraz and center cut pork chops. Sorry for crappy pic. Shoulda snapped a few instead of just one. Mmmm...


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> I can’t remember its name but there’s a liquor I tried and liked sometime ago and it has a bit of coffee taste, some people drink it as a dessert drink after a meal.
> So I may like the coffee port, who knows.



Kahlua???


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 77366



Yeah but hmmm, Kirkland. Doesn't sound very Italian. They should do like Olive Garden and just add a vowel at the end of everything. You know, like a German dish at OG would be Sauerkrautio. Yeah... Kirklandio! Much better!


----------



## heatherd

sour_grapes said:


> I agree. The current (classic) version of Schlitz is actually a pretty fine beer.


More a PBR girl myself...


----------



## heatherd

winemaker81 said:


> This is @heatherd's fault. I was minding my own business, sipping a red after dinner -- my wife & I helped our son move, and we purchased calzones from an independent pizza place on the way home. Anyway, I was quietly reading @Old Corker's *post *about making a coffee port. I read Heather's notes ... and when my red was finished, I _had _to open a bottle of coffee port. Totally Heather's fault ...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much into sweet wines, but I love ports. The RJ Spagnols dessert wines are a hit every single time! Very rich in nose and flavor, and full bodied.
> 
> View attachment 77301


Guilty as charged!


----------



## heatherd

winemaker81 said:


> @geek, if you don't like the taste or smell of coffee, the coffee port may not appeal to you. The stock kit has a mild coffee flavor, not overpowering IMO. However, I'm a coffee lover and I expect the next time I make this kit (maybe next year?) I'll use Heather's tweaks to enhance it.


Thanks! My addition of the espresso powder, heavy toast oak cubes, brandy for fortifying, and topping up with tawny port seem to be the things that add complexity to an otherwise fairly sweet/simple dessert wine. The caramel one is our second favorite and we didn't much like the black forest one.


----------



## heatherd

Old Corker said:


> @joeswine It looks like you added simple syrup to the primary. Is that how you fortified the wine? Was the SG reading in the pic after adding the syrup? Did you add the f-pack just before bottling per instructions? When did you add the instant coffee?
> 
> Thank you,


Not Joe but I added the powder to primary, racked to back to my primary fermenter at bottling time, then added the f-pack and fortified with brandy. I end up with 36 325ml bottles that way.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Yeah but hmmm, Kirkland. Doesn't sound very Italian. They should do like Olive Garden and just add a vowel at the end of everything. You know, like a German dish at OG would be Sauerkrautio. Yeah... Kirklandio! Much better!



But it is really good


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> But it is really good



I like reds, but I'll take your word for it. We are finally getting a Trader Joe's here, so I can explore the world of Two-Buck Chuck once it opens.


----------



## jswordy

heatherd said:


> More a PBR girl myself...



Kinda bubbly, huh?


----------



## ibglowin

Been wine club members at Saviah since 2009. 



SLM said:


> Any AC/DC fans out there?View attachment 77345


----------



## wood1954

Drinking my 2020 Marquette tonight. I bottled a carboy today so have to try it. Turned out ok, I Oaked it and added glycerin, it’s only 12% alcohol and lite on tannins, clean aroma and easy to drink. Much better than I originally thought of it.


----------



## geek

In DR


----------



## ibglowin

Naw, looks like IKEA to me!



geek said:


> In DR
> 
> View attachment 77404


----------



## Boatboy24

Saw @mainshipfred the other day for the first time in quite a while and we swapped a few bottles. He gave me this little gem, which is a perfect example of a medium bodied Italian blend. Made a simple meat sauce for dinner tonight and the two were a match made in heaven. I've got a yet to be blended Super Tuscan from 2020, but I'm thinking of making another Italian blend and using Fred's proportions as my base. Great job, Fred - well balanced with fruit, acid and tannin all working very nicely together.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Naw, looks like IKEA to me!



Almost  

From a mall across IKEA 
There’s ikea down here too.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Naw, looks like IKEA to me!



So he is in Sweden?!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> So he is in Sweden?!



Or DReden


----------



## jswordy

Homebrew, baby! Mmmm...


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> In DR
> 
> View attachment 77404



My friend went nuts over that beer on a trip. I said you know it's InBev, right? He was like NOOOOOO!!!!  But yep. I've had it, not a bad beer at all IMO. Enjoy.


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> My friend went nuts over that beer on a trip to the DR. I said you know it's InBev, right? He was like NOOOOOO!!!!  But yep. I've had it, not a bad beer at all IMO. Enjoy.


----------



## geek

I remember back in the “old days” when I was a youngster in DR, that beer was ranked by a company or magazine or something I can’t remember one of the best 10 beers in the world.

Things most likely changed since but the beer continues to be an excellent choice and the most sold in DR.

Ex baseball player Alex Rodríguez made a big $$ investment in the company and now a big stakeholder.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> I remember back in the “old days” when I was a youngster in DR, that beer was ranked by a company or magazine or something I can’t remember one of the best 10 beers in the world.
> 
> Things most likely changed since but the beer continues to be an excellent choice and the most sold in DR.
> 
> Ex baseball player Alex Rodríguez made a big $$ investment in the company and now a big stakeholder.



InBev has done things. I remember when Rolling Rock was $7.99 a six, not the watered down $9.99 a 12 stuff InBev makes. Etc. Because Presidente is InBev, though, my friend can get it in the USA.


----------



## vezePilot

Only bottle left from 2018, the last time I brewed beer before just recently. Three years in the fridge, still seems just fine.
(mine is called "Standard Reference Ale" and it's very simple: Mountain spring water, Briess Malt, Cascade & Citra hops and SafAle US-05 yeast.)


----------



## David Violante

We had our first Pinotage last night, this one by Six Hats out of South Africa. I had never heard of it before and my dad gifted us some bottles. What an amazing taste... It was pretty dark spice berry forward and finished with some muted earthy tones of tobacco and rooibos. Slightly dry, not astringent. Mellow. Very nice flavor... It went well with a nice steak on the grill, and then with homemade blackberry cobbler and vanilla bean ice-cream afterwards.


----------



## ibglowin

Had a dinner party on Friday night. Largest in quite awhile. All guest were vaxxed. Decided to pull out one of my Columbia Crest H3 Double Magnums I purchased a few years ago from Costco I think. Was worried this might be over the hill as it was a 2010. I pulled the cork before hand and tasted it just in case and it was perfect! I tell you cool cellar temps make all the difference in the world. This vintage scored 90pts WS and was still a 90pt wine IMHO. A perfect bottle for the night.


----------



## SLM

I haven't seen many tequila drinkers on this forum, but I had to post this as I was quite impressed!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy




----------



## winemaker81

Tonight is cheap sake night!


----------



## winemaker81

One son's belated birthday gift to the other. It was a win for me!


----------



## jswordy

I just loaded and then unloaded 1,000 pounds of feed in 50-pound bags. I don't care who you are, this tastes danged good after that kind of work, and it slides down easy!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> I just loaded and then unloaded 1,000 pounds of feed in 50-pound bags. I don't care who you are, this tastes danged good after that kind of work, and it slides down easy!
> 
> View attachment 78504



It'll slide out easy too!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> It'll slide out easy too!



True that! I seriously wish I knew A-B InBev's brewing secret. Literally no other beer I've had makes me want another one right away as much as the InBev brands. They engineer beer like McDonald's does food.


----------



## winemaker81

Served with lamb shish-kebab Monday night -- it was very nice!


----------



## winemaker81

I was turned on to this wine a couple of years ago. I believe it's Picpoul Blanc, very tasty when young -- the bottle is a 2020.

My wife doesn't drink much, but she is willing to taste things when I ask. She took a sip, made a face, and then took another sip. Her eyes lit up. "This is really good." Her smile turned into a frown. "Do you have another bottle?"

Very often when she likes a wine, it's the only bottle of it I have. "Yes, I have one more."

Eyes lit up again. "Let's take it to the beach." We are planning a beach trip as a belated celebration of our 30th anniversary. I'll be going to Total Wine and picking up half a case so we'll have it in the future.


----------



## crushday

2019 Malbec from Rattlesnake Hills - a grand wine to drink while playing the Nord Grand piano. Life is good.


----------



## Khristyjeff

crushday said:


> 2019 Malbec from Rattlesnake Hills - a grand wine to drink while playing the Nord Grand piano. Life is good.
> 
> View attachment 78864


This grand piano looks like a real space-saver!


----------



## crushday

Sharing a special bottle with friends tonight with a bit of wood fired pizza.


----------



## ibglowin

I actually snuck this into my suitcase and took it to Kauai. Boxed Picpoul Blanc from Total Wine. It was gone in a flash.






winemaker81 said:


> I was turned on to this wine a couple of years ago. I believe it's Picpoul Blanc, very tasty when young -- the bottle is a 2020. I'll be going to Total Wine and picking up half a case so we'll have it in the future.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I actually snuck this into my suitcase and took it to Kauai. Boxed Picpoul Blanc from Total Wine. It was gone in a flash.
> 
> View attachment 79008



You managed to get a box of wine onto a plane?


----------



## ibglowin

Checked luggage.



Boatboy24 said:


> You managed to get a box of wine onto a plane?


----------



## geek

Why not, in DC.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Why not, in DC.
> 
> View attachment 79012



You downtown or in MD?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> You downtown or in MD?



Staying in MD and working in DC at the UA Embassy.


----------



## ibglowin

Might have to seek out a bottle or two of the #1 wine on this list!









Top 100 Best Buys of 2021


Of more than 23,000 bottles reviewed this past year, we're sharing our picks of the 100 best value wines of 2021, all for $15 or less.




www.winemag.com


----------



## CDrew

L'Ecole Semillion is some high class juice at #8. I've not seen it under $15 but would buy at that price. Great place to go tasting just outside of Walla Walla. 

And a Bogle Pino Noir at #6 is an impressive showing. That's likely under $10 here. I will have to try. I mean that's likely Clarksburg or central valley PN, not known for it's premium qualities. Bogle makes nice wines for the $, but still that's much better than expected.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Might have to seek out a bottle or two of the #1 wine on this list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 100 Best Buys of 2021
> 
> 
> Of more than 23,000 bottles reviewed this past year, we're sharing our picks of the 100 best value wines of 2021, all for $15 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.winemag.com



Yellow Tail PN in the top 20?!


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Might have to seek out a bottle or two of the #1 wine on this list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 100 Best Buys of 2021
> 
> 
> Of more than 23,000 bottles reviewed this past year, we're sharing our picks of the 100 best value wines of 2021, all for $15 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.winemag.com




What???? No Trader Joe's or Oak Leaf at Walmart????


----------



## ibglowin

Nice to see that 7 out of the Top 100 value vines on the list came from WA State.


----------



## Boatboy24

Equal parts Merlot, Sangiovese, Syrah and Petit Verdot. Not a blend I'm used to seeing, but delicious.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> Equal parts Merlot, Sangiovese, Syrah and Petit Verdot. Not a blend I'm used to seeing, but delicious.


I'm forming the opinion that a successful blend can be made from most red Vinifera. Historically the various European regions did their own thing, some because of what was legal to grow (e.g., France), some because of difficulties in travel, and more recently because "we don't do that" (resistance to change, common to most human endeavors).

In the past few years I'm seeing oddball blends, some of which is market share driven, e.g., "how to I differentiate my wine from my 10,000 competitors?" It's also likely that some winemakers say, "I wonder what this blend will taste like?". To my mind, it's all good.

I'm also seeing increased learning in the young(er) consumers. During my adult life many folks around me treated wine like it was mystical, and stuck to very limited choices, e.g., "I drink only Cabernet Sauvignon". They knew the name, they knew they liked it, and did not experiment.

My sons' friends (mid-20's) that drink red are much more experimental, trying blends. Several focus on CA blends. None (other than my sons) understand much about the varietals in question, but they know what they like.


----------



## ibglowin

Life is too short to drink bad wine!



bstnh1 said:


> What???? No Trader Joe's or Oak Leaf at Walmart????


----------



## geek

Costco bought ….


----------



## jswordy

Mmm, a nice smooth and slightly fruity start with a fiery pepper finish. And I bought it on sale! What's not to like?


----------



## ibglowin

First foray to an Aldi and no, none of these are in my glass tonight!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> First foray to an Aldi and no, none of these are in my glass tonight!
> 
> View attachment 79563



$2.95 a bottle?? Wonder how "good" a cheapo wine like that could be.


----------



## ibglowin

Even though my nombre is "Mikey" I ant gonna try it! LOL



geek said:


> $2.95 a bottle?? Wonder how "good" a cheapo wine like that could be.


----------



## winemaker81

Winking Owl is surprisingly good for the price. They are plonk, no flaws, and nothing outstanding about them. The Chardonnay and Merlot are drinkable, even if not impressive.

They are great cooking wine.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Even though my nombre is "Mikey" I ant gonna try it! LOL



why not??? you may be surprised


----------



## sour_grapes

Because he doesn't have the three bills to spare!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Because he doesn't have the three bills to spare!



Cut the guy some slack. He's retired and on a fixed income.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> $2.95 a bottle?? Wonder how "good" a cheapo wine like that could be.


We've had the $2.95 Oak Leaf Chardonnay from Walmart and it was good. I use it for topping up.


----------



## bstnh1

Gallo makes the Winking Owl brand at Aldi. Blue Ridge Beverage, which also makes Corbett, Franzia and Canyon, makes Walmart's Oak Leaf wines.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Winking Owl is surprisingly good for the price. They are plonk, no flaws, and nothing outstanding about them. The Chardonnay and Merlot are drinkable, even if not impressive.
> 
> They are great cooking wine.



One word: Sangria  No, make that TWO words: Spritzer.


----------



## winemaker81

About 15 years ago I was shopping at Total Wine (wine chain in USA) and the salesman recommended I buy a case each of the Merlot and Chardonnay from Canyon Oaks. By the case it was $2.50/bottle. He said they had dramatically overproduced the year before and dumped a huge amount on the market -- he thought the wine was very good for a $10 bottle (based upon prices then) and at $2.50 it was a steal.

Total Wine didn't have it available for tasting, but I had dealt with this guy before and had found his recommendations to be spot on. So I took the chance and purchase a case of each.

Two days later I went back and purchased another case of each. Wow! That was a great deal! I haven't found one that good since then.

Price is a funny thing -- we want to pay less, but sometimes we don't trust it if the price is too low. A restaurant owner I knew had Fetzer Sundial Chardonnay on his list for $7.50 (this was _many_ moons ago). He told me that his normal process was to double the wholesale price, but the wholesale on this wine was $2.25. If he put it on the menu at $4.50, he would sell few bottles as folks would think it was junk wine. So he basically tripled the wholesale prices and it was his best seller in that price range.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Cut the guy some slack. He's retired and on a fixed income.



LOL, I love that "retired and on a fixed income" stuff. I'm working and on a fixed income. My paycheck is the same every time!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> About 15 years ago I was shopping at Total Wine (wine chain in USA) and the salesman recommended I buy a case each of the Merlot and Chardonnay from Canyon Oaks. By the case it was $2.50/bottle. He said they had dramatically overproduced the year before and dumped a huge amount on the market -- he thought the wine was very good for a $10 bottle (based upon prices then) and at $2.50 it was a steal.
> 
> Total Wine didn't have it available for tasting, but I had dealt with this guy before and had found his recommendations to be spot on. So I took the chance and purchase a case of each.
> 
> Two days later I went back and purchased another case of each. Wow! That was a great deal! I haven't found one that good since then.
> 
> Price is a funny thing -- we want to pay less, but sometimes we don't trust it if the price is too low. A restaurant owner I knew had Fetzer Sundial Chardonnay on his list for $7.50 (this was _many_ moons ago). He told me that his normal process was to double the wholesale price, but the wholesale on this wine was $2.25. If he put it on the menu at $4.50, he wouldn't sell few bottles as folks would think it was junk wine. So he basically tripled the wholesale prices and it was his best seller in that price range.



Just my 2 cents, but for me price can be totally irrelevant when it comes to wine. I have purchased $5 bottles I thought were really good, and I have bought $100, rated stuff I would not drink another bottle of to save my life. Wineries also know that price is related to quality in the consumer's mind (as is label design, BTW), and so they are predisposed to hike it if they can. You're correct, too, production has a direct effect. I've had cheap wines made when the bottler bought the bulk overage or production from other wineries that were fantastic. Here is where I thank God I have an adventurous and open palate that allows me a more unrestricted experience. Yeah, I am gonna drink some clinkers, but it is FUN to sample cheap wines and discover a hidden gem I like that costs me the same for a case that I would pay for a bottle of some fancy label wine, yet clearly is superior to its price.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> We've had the $2.95 Oak Leaf Chardonnay from Walmart and it was good. I use it for topping up.



Oak Leaf is a label where I have stumbled on wine I've bought for cooking or spritzer use, and instead I go, "No, wait a minute here. This is too good to dilute!"


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> LOL, I love that "retired and on a fixed income" stuff. I'm working and on a fixed income. My paycheck is the same every time!



Exactly!


----------



## ibglowin

You know I have tried that line several times while wine tasting in Paso Robles and or Edna Valley (SLO) when purchasing a 3 pack of single vineyard Pinot Noir futures. For some reason I keep seeing the host ........  .........



Boatboy24 said:


> Cut the guy some slack. He's retired and on a fixed income.


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81




----------



## jswordy

Not in my glass, but might be. They were talking about this on NPR's "All Things Considered" tonight on my commute home. Anybody had it?



https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/liqueurscordialsschnapps/herbal-spice/ginger/kings-ginger-liqueur/p/119234750


----------



## heatherd

Went to Texas for a girls trip and sampled Becker Vineyards goodness at the Fredericksburg location.


----------



## geek

heatherd said:


> Went to Texas for a girls trip and sampled Becker Vineyards goodness at the Fredericksburg location. View attachment 79827



Cool.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79876



Dog looks like he needs to be cut off at the bar, man!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79900



I get my choice of bitters!?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I get my choice of bitters!?



No, but I did. I like a dash of the orange.


----------



## jswordy

Ruh-roh... Time for a buying trip to my favorite place in the universe – LIQUOR PLANET! It's about 40-50 miles away, and my friend is due to arrive here for our adventure in a half hour or so. Updates later.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 79900



My BIL has a barrel of MM aging with them that has his name written on it. Yeah, price is no object for him.


----------



## jswordy

My friend Robert and I blasted off and landed in the 1950s at...







Hmm, where to start?




I brought a list and danged if they didn't have anything on it but Jameson! And this is the place that sampled me into liking the other stuff on my list! Anyway, I passed on these... ugh...




This Pritchard's Double Barrel is some of the finest bourbon I have ever tasted (and quite the niche bourbon in NYC, I am told), but back when I tasted it, it was just $65 a bottle. Should have stocked up.




We were able to find some stuff, though. 




My haul (Beers not shown: Nashville Brewing Lager, Nashville Brewing Amber, Presidente).




We have successfully re-entered Earth's atmosphere now. What a fun trip.


----------



## winemaker81

Tonight is taco night ... Bordeaux works just fine ...




The glass I got at the 1989 AWS convention in Pittsburgh. That was a fun time!


----------



## jswordy

@geek Cheers!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> @geek Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 79966



I’m getting thirsty..!!!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> I’m getting thirsty..!!!



 Come on over. We found this in Tennessee! It does say St. Louis Missouri in the fine print on the label, though. Good ole InBev. But it is a good beer.


----------



## ibglowin

Popped the cork on my 1st of (2) 2014 Intrinsic Cab Sauv wines from the CV........




Very interesting wine. Heavily extracted for sure. Lots of dark color in the glass and a nice bouquet but that's where it stops sadly. Not a whole lot of mouthfeel or much of a finish. Good wine to take to a holiday get together but not memorable by any means and at ~$19 a bottle not a fantastic QPR but just OK. YMMV.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Popped the cork on my 1st of (2) 2014 Intrinsic Cab Sauv wines from the CV........
> 
> View attachment 80140
> 
> 
> Very interesting wine. Heavily extracted for sure. Lots of dark color in the glass and a nice bouquet but that's where it stops sadly. Not a whole lot of mouthfeel or much of a finish. Good wine to take to a holiday get together but not memorable by any means and at ~$19 a bottle not a fantastic QPR but just OK. YMMV.



I thought it was very good and a good value back in those days. I've tried some of the more recent vintages and don't think it's worth the price of admission. Certainly a worthy wine, but there are better bottles from that area in that price range.


----------



## ibglowin

I bought based on this review. Perhaps held it a tad too long but just wasn't my cup of tea tonight. Again not bad just a little disjointed in the end. Have not picked up any since this vintage but the others all seem to be getting 90pts WE at least.









Intrinsic 2014 Cabernet Sauvignon (Columbia Valley (WA))


This is the inaugural release from this winery. Forty percent of the wine was aged for a remarkable nine months on skins, with an equal amount aged in stainless steel and the rest in neutral oak. It




www.winemag.com








Boatboy24 said:


> I thought it was very good and a good value back in those days. I've tried some of the more recent vintages and don't think it's worth the price of admission. Certainly a worthy wine, but there are better bottles from that area in that price range.


----------



## jswordy

Winter prep work on the farm just concluded and so a nice Nashville Brewing Co. Lager hits the spot.


----------



## Boatboy24

My recently bottled 2019 Touriga Nacional. A field blend of 5 lugs TN and 1 lug Tempranillo. I'm digging it!


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> My recently bottled 2019 Touriga Nacional. A field blend of 5 lugs TN and 1 lug Tempranillo. I'm digging it!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 80260



This is the best you're going to get. I'm not getting up until this glass is empty.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Does not suck, needs some aeration.
Costco sale $7.20


----------



## Boatboy24

You're trending toward the sweet, 'fake' reds, @geek. We're going to have to reel you in.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> You're trending toward the sweet, 'fake' reds, @geek. We're going to have to reel you in.



Lol
It’s not sweet, but not really dry either


----------



## CDrew

The apothic-alypse – the rise of sweet red wines – Jamie Goode's wine blog



I tried this wine and agree with the above review. It definitely tastes sweet. 16 grams sugar per liter means each bottle has 12 grams. I like his description as California Yellowtail. LOL.


----------



## heatherd

I really liked all of these and wanted to share the blend proportions and varietals.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> I really liked all of these and wanted to share the blend proportions and varietals.View attachment 80348



The middle is my favorite.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Interesting find for today. Cheaper than a Coravin for sure for the unusual times you have a half drunk bottle of wine.










Wine Preserver, Wine Saver, Wine Balloons - Buy Air Cork


Air Cork is a revolutionary product that protects your wine from oxidation allowing you to enjoy your wine tonight… and tomorrow.




www.aircork.com


----------



## jswordy

Nashville Brewing Co.'s Amber Lager in a frosted glass for National AMERICAN Beer Day! Mmmm... Plus the unfrosted view!


----------



## geek

This was one of the mist mango type cheapo kits made I don’t remember when


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm at it again...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm at it again...
> 
> View attachment 80489



We're losing you, Jim. Talk to us!


----------



## jswordy

After changing the oil in the cars today I thought I'd reward myself with a homebrew, but then it just looked so damned PRETTY that I had to snap a pic.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> After changing the oil in the cars today I thought I'd reward myself with a homebrew, but then it just looked so damned PRETTY that I had to snap a pic.



That is pretty!


----------



## Boatboy24

Fall is in the air. Tonight's cocktail: apple butter bourbon fizz.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Fall is in the air. Tonight's cocktail: apple butter bourbon fizz.
> 
> View attachment 80505



Turn away from the light!!


----------



## Boatboy24

The name reminded me of something @ibglowin would make. Not a bad wine at all.


----------



## heatherd

Has anyone tried the Snoop Dog 19 Crimes yet? Its a blend of Zin and Petit Syrah with heavy oak. Seems interesting.








19 Crimes Snoop Dogg Cali Red Blend - Magothy Wine & Spirits, Severna Park, MD


Full and dense, with strong black & blue fruit notes upfront from the Petite Sirah, complemented by bright red, slightly candied fruit in the background from the Zinfandel. The darkly toasted oak ties it all together along with a slightly sweet finish.




magothywine.com


----------



## ibglowin

And so Fall truly begins!


----------



## CDrew

heatherd said:


> Has anyone tried the Snoop Dog 19 Crimes yet? Its a blend of Zin and Petit Syrah with heavy oak. Seems interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 Crimes Snoop Dogg Cali Red Blend - Magothy Wine & Spirits, Severna Park, MD
> 
> 
> Full and dense, with strong black & blue fruit notes upfront from the Petite Sirah, complemented by bright red, slightly candied fruit in the background from the Zinfandel. The darkly toasted oak ties it all together along with a slightly sweet finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magothywine.com



Kind of got subtlety blasted in that Sommelier video someone posted a few days ago.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Has anyone tried the Snoop Dog 19 Crimes yet? Its a blend of Zin and Petit Syrah with heavy oak. Seems interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 Crimes Snoop Dogg Cali Red Blend - Magothy Wine & Spirits, Severna Park, MD
> 
> 
> Full and dense, with strong black & blue fruit notes upfront from the Petite Sirah, complemented by bright red, slightly candied fruit in the background from the Zinfandel. The darkly toasted oak ties it all together along with a slightly sweet finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magothywine.com







__





Tasting Notes


It was interesting to see his thoughts on some of the more popular commercial wines.




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## geek

Cheers


----------



## ibglowin

Day 2 of our "Tour de Paso". Denner Fall club allocation and Niner tasting! Amazing day. Amazing wines!


----------



## ibglowin

Last day of our Fall "Tour de Paso" Club allocation pickups at Adelaida and Austin Hope!


----------



## ceeaton

Something I can actually taste... need it to warm up a bit, was at the bottom of the fridge.


----------



## heatherd

CDrew said:


> Kind of got subtlety blasted in that Sommelier video someone posted a few days ago.


I saw that! Seems like he liked box wine better.


----------



## jswordy

Mmm... Pour it in the glass, sip on it, and enjoy the journey...


----------



## winemaker81

Served with a pork tenderloin last night ...


----------



## winemaker81

This is the 2020 second run wines, a blend of Merlot and Zinfandel with Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Malbec, and Petite Verdot. It was aged for nearly 6 months on @Mike - Next Level Oak's product -- all of them -- American, French, and Hungarian oak in different carboys. At bottling time we discovered that blending the 3 produced the best flavor. While the color is not dark, the wine has a nice fruit forward flavor (not possible to distinguish grape) and the oak is a nice accent on the finish, a seasoning not a flavor. Everyone who has tasted this really likes it.

Two cases got the Frankenwine label. I love the expression on folks' faces when they read it. [Never be afraid to poke fun at yourself!]


----------



## geek

Went to the basement and grabbed a bottle of wine I didn’t even know what it was since it is one of the last batches I made and didn’t add any label.

Didn’t suck.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Went to the basement and grabbed a bottle of wine I didn’t even know what it was since it is one of the last batches I made and didn’t add any label.


It's got beautiful color. Any idea what it is?


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> It's got beautiful color. Any idea what it is?



I think it may be a blend but cannot put my “finger” on the blend, possibly cab and Merlot, will check the box again, maybe there’s a bottle with a label


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I think it may be a blend but cannot put my “finger” on the blend, possibly cab and Merlot, will check the box again, maybe there’s a bottle with a label



I'm going to guess it's one of your Chileans.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm going to guess it's one of your Chileans.



You might be right, Jim.
I've been careless once I stopped making my own wines and even have 15gals of red and white still sitting in carboys for a long time.


----------



## Boatboy24

The S*&t Show...


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## geek

For merely $5 at Costco and never disappoints


----------



## geek

Look what I found in the basement, a few bottles of this wine kit I made a few years ago, very good tasting, salud


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

Happy Thanksgiving! It's a Bin 389 day today. Turkey was so big we had to lay a towel under the platter to keep the juices from dripping on the tablecloth.




Mmm. A lil post-dismemberment glass...


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

We did a sparkler with the Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## winemaker81

After Thanksgiving dinner, my niece, my son, and I conducted a French wine tasting. She had never had Rhone or Beaujolais, and my son had never done a side-by-side tasting.

From left to right: Jupiter, a southern Rhone (75% Grenache, 15% Mourvedre, 10% Syrah), a Bordeaux (Merlot heavy with Cabernet Sauvignon & Cabernet Franc, proportions not listed), and Beaujolais (Gamay).

The winner was the Bordeaux (both niece & son favor Merlot) but there were no losers. It's instructive to contrast the different grapes against each other.


----------



## jswordy

LOL, in the audience last night to eat steak and hear Admiral Michael Brooks, immediate former director of the National Security Agency, speak about national security to a cyberdefense and defense contractor crowd ... and what am I doing? I'm taking pix of the wine bottles at the table to share with you guys!  I drank the red. And drank the Jack and 7 in the pic, from the earlier open bar mixer (also shown).


----------



## jswordy

Getting together a lil quick BBQ turkey sandwich supper, with a side of leftover green bean casserole, and tonight's libation, apple brandy. Mmm...


----------



## ibglowin

Tonights "pizza wine" did not suck!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Sweet?



geek said:


> View attachment 81704


----------



## Boatboy24

Rurh Rhoh, Raggy...


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Sweet?



I don't think it tasted with any RS, but you guys are dry-bone likers so I may be wrong, lol


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Bday present (yesterday), not drinking this yet but hoping it is great.
Wife says only 2 boxes came in recently and she grabbed one before they evaporated in no time.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Local source or part of your Justin shipment from last week?



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82291


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Local source or part of your Justin shipment from last week?



Wegman's, $17.99.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Boatboy24 said:


> Wegman's, $17.99.


How did it taste? I didn't realize they made an $18 wine.


----------



## heatherd

A little bubbly.


----------



## Boatboy24

Khristyjeff said:


> How did it taste? I didn't realize they made an $18 wine.



It was good. My preference tends toward the bone dry, 'minerals' Provence rose. This has a little more fruit, less acidity. It'll work in a wide range of scenarios.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Next bottle


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Any good?



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82382
> 
> 
> View attachment 82383


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Any good?



Yes. A little fatter, rounder and fruitier than I prefer, but that's just a style preference. Similar to their Viognier, this is a red wine lover's Rose.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82522


----------



## winemaker81

During a pre-dinner appetizer hour, I opened a bottle my son gave me for Christmas last year.




With dinner (baked trout with balsamic glaze, boiled shrimp) I opened a nice Pinot Noir:


----------



## geek

I got this as a Christmas present


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck.......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 82523



Yummy. Surprisingly, a little tight at first, but really opened up nicely after about 20 min. This was a bottle my parents bought while in Provence and Chateauneuf du Pape several years back. To my surprise, Dad had two bottles of the same wine opened and breathing when I got to my parents' place yesterday.


----------



## joeswine

My Sangiovese from 2015 last night only a few left it was a winner top to bottom.
And a White of course Flume Blanc crisp lit and fruity ,
Dinner was an Fettuccine Alfredo accompanying with a Maui Maui which set in top, antipasto, cold tiger shrimp . Chromas eve dinner every year.
Not the true 7 fishs but comes close enough.


----------



## jswordy

I returned this afternoon from a successful mission to Liquor Planet, so at least one of these will probably hit the glass this evening. @geek, this might be enough to last me the week, think so? 



The Louisa's is a 40 proof coffee-caramel-pecan liqueur bottled by Nelson's Green Briar Distillery in Nashville. That's for New Year's Eve.





__





Louisa's Liqueur — Nelson's Green Brier Distillery







greenbrierdistillery.com


----------



## ibglowin

Planet Liquor sound soooooo much better IMHO! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

I think Varis is getting in his car and heading south...


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> View attachment 82594
> 
> 
> I returned this afternoon from a successful mission to Liquor Planet, so at least one of these will probably hit the glass this evening. @geek, this might be enough to last me the week, think so?
> 
> 
> 
> The Louisa's is a 40 proof coffee-caramel-pecan liqueur bottled by Nelson's Green Briar Distillery in Nashville. That's for New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louisa's Liqueur — Nelson's Green Brier Distillery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenbrierdistillery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 82595




I really like Presidente beer


----------



## ratflinger

RJS Aussie Cab, En Primeur, 2 yo. Was thinking 3 years, but it's good now. RJS Super Tuscan made at the same time still needs a while.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> I really like Presidente beer



It's about 35 miles north to Liquor Planet, and that's the closest I can get it now. Used to be able to get it locally. Not popular enough with the German population in Huntsville, Ala. I agree, it is a good beer for an InBev product.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, Costco Wine Blog is tough to please! LOL









2019 Tablas Creek Patelin De Tablas Blanc


This is the first time we've seen a bottle from Tablas Creek grace the Costco wine shelves, and it's a very welcome addition. As you may know, Tablas Creek is a Paso Robles based winery




costcowineblog.com





We have visited Tablas Creek on one of our many Tours de Paso Robles. They make good juice! Since they were started (not just purchased) by the family that runs Chateau de Beaucastel (top rated CdP) they know how to make both red and white Rhone blends.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Wow, Costco Wine Blog is tough to please! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 Tablas Creek Patelin De Tablas Blanc
> 
> 
> This is the first time we've seen a bottle from Tablas Creek grace the Costco wine shelves, and it's a very welcome addition. As you may know, Tablas Creek is a Paso Robles based winery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> costcowineblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have visited Tablas Creek on one of our many Tours de Paso Robles. They make good juice! Since they were started (not just purchased) by the family that runs Chateau de Beaucastel (top rated CdP) they know how to make both red and white Rhone blends.



I got the email and saw his rating on the page at 89. After reading a nice review I was expecting a bit higher rating.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea and Wine Spectator taste all wines blind so very interesting difference in scores.



geek said:


> I got the email and saw his rating on the page at 89. After reading a nice review I was expecting a bit higher rating.


----------



## Boatboy24

We started with a WE Eclipse Riesling to go with dinner. Mrs Boatboy got me a 'two pack' of the wine below as a stocking stuffer. Expectations were, of course, low. But it isn't bad. Slightly effervescent, and just a little sweet. It's a horrible wine, but not a bad dessert. And with the right amount of brandy and a little fruit, would make a mean sangria. If I recall correctly, she said she found it at Target. That should be all you need to know.


----------



## geek

Not mine but my daughter’s, very strong for a sangria but balanced with the sweetness and flavors.


----------



## geek

Has anyone tried a sangria with such a strong ABV like the one above? I didn't until now, wow almost 14%


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> We started with a WE Eclipse Riesling to go with dinner. Mrs Boatboy got me a 'two pack' of the wine below as a stocking stuffer. Expectations were, of course, low. But it isn't bad. Slightly effervescent, and just a little sweet. It's a horrible wine, but not a bad dessert. And with the right amount of brandy and a little fruit, would make a mean sangria. If I recall correctly, she said she found it at Target. That should be all you need to know.
> 
> View attachment 82680



Stocking stuffer? I think you were meant to drink it at 6 am on Christmas morning...


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Stocking stuffer? I think you were meant to drink it at 6 am on Christmas morning...



Yep, nice little stocking stuffer.


----------



## geek

Happy New Year’s Eve


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve
> 
> View attachment 82777
> View attachment 82778



Nothing better than a little Rose with a beer chaser.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Cheers, and *Happy New Year *to all my WMT friends!


----------



## CDrew

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82781



I love the irrelevant details on the label. I wish all labels had this plus pH, Tartaric additions, TA etc. We visited HHH in October and had a great visit.


----------



## crushday

In my glass tonight is a Cab from V12 Vineyards. This is a nice wine - part of a fitting end to 2021.

*So long 2021…*

A careful assessment leads us to the conclusion that 2021 has been both the best and worst year on record. It’s time to celebrate victories and lament griefs. Also, time to say good bye to 2021 and welcome 2022; the year of promise. Let's make wine!

Happy New Year!!


----------



## ibglowin

Went perfect with the seafood gumbo tonight!


----------



## cmason1957

Have you ever gone down to your wine storage area, moved some bottles around and found one without a label? Then try to figure out what the heck it might be? We believe it is a merlot, we know red, light oak, very tasty. Oh well glad it's good and not past the prime.


----------



## mainshipfred

cmason1957 said:


> Have you ever gone down to your wine storage area, moved some bottles around and found one without a label? Then try to figure out what the heck it might be? We believe it is a merlot, we know red, light oak, very tasty. Oh well glad it's good and not past the prime.



More than once I'm afraid. What really kicks my butt is when I forget to label a topping up wine.


----------



## winemaker81

mainshipfred said:


> More than once I'm afraid. What really kicks my butt is when I forget to label a topping up wine.


I learned the hard way -- label EVERYTHING.

Last spring, I found a bottle on the shelf, no label. It looked light, but when I wracked my memory, I could not think of what it was!

Pulled the cork and sniffed -- lemon.

It was left over limoncello base from a couple of years ago. For reasons I can't recall, I bottled and corked it for a later time. At that time, I _knew_ I'd remember this.

Obviously not .....


----------



## jswordy

WHAT? Empty AGAIN? Sheesh...


----------



## winemaker81

This was from New Year's Eve.


----------



## ibglowin

Well this didn't suck with dinner!


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

Woo-hoo!!! Just got the word that we are supposed to "work remotely" tomorrow due to the coming snow. ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## ibglowin

Football night in America!


----------



## She’sgonnakillme

ibglowin said:


> Well this didn't suck with dinner!
> 
> View attachment 82872



Drew Bledsoe makes a great wine imo!


----------



## geek

Delicious  coquito


----------



## The_Man_With_No_Shoes

Mango Jolly Rancher Shine is on tonight's menu. 
Super easy to make, simply put 20-25 Jolly Rancher candies in a half pint jar and fill with proofed Everclear or real shine if its available. Proof to 50% so the candies have enough water to dissolve which at 100 proof takes 24-36 hours. 
I like to pour it over ice with a splash of sprite or 7up.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Here is what was in my glass _last_ night.
> 
> View attachment 76121
> 
> 
> Here is the backstory, and description follows that:
> 
> 
> 
> As noted in the quote above, @crushday was so very kind as to give me a gift of this fine quaff. (It is a single-varietal Petite Sirah, which goes by the name Durif nearly everywhere else in the world.) I was waiting for the right occasion. I feared that it might not make sense to crack such a brawny red until the fall. However, the stars aligned in the following ways: (1) it was quite cool here in Milwaukee yesterday; (2) it was my last official day of work yesterday, so looking to celebrate; and (3) I bought a giant porterhouse steak to celebrate fact (2)! (Will post that elsewhere.) So I dug into this. It was really good!
> 
> The color was deep garnet (not purple -- no megapurple here!). The nose was mild and appealing; vinous, with a hint of booze. The thought that struck me the hardest upon tasting was that it was exceptionally well balanced: the right amount of acid, dark fruit, and other flavors. It was powerful, but elegant. It had a solid, fruit-dominant taste, but with leather in the background. I tend to overuse the word "languid" when rating favored wines, but there was no other word for this.
> 
> It was amazing! Thank you so much, George.



As mentioned before, @crushday generously gave me three bottles of a very fine wine, viz., Caymus-Suisun Grand Durif (aka, Petite Sirah). We had a special-occasion celebration dinner last night (which I will write up in the Dinner thread). Needless to say, this bottle made an appearance.

We started the night with a cheap sparkling wine from somewhere in France that was not Champagne, which we had with cheese and crackers. I had lined up a sparkling Mumm's rose from Napa for the seafood-based first course, but the guests brought a sparkling rose from New Zealand, so we subbed that in. For the meat-based second course, we opened @crushday's wonderful Grand Durif. When that was dead, we topped off our tanks with a decent Zinfandel (Mockingbird Hill), but it was a letdown after the Grand Durif.

I cannot do better in describing the wine than I did in the quote above. It is still accurate.


----------



## geek

National holiday here in DR, so this mojito is so refreshing 

i got 4 already and counting 
Best mojito I’ve ever tasted and home made by a college friend, excellent taste!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Are the mojitos not refreshing on non-holidays?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Are the mojitos not refreshing on non-holidays?



You got that right


----------



## my wine

Tonight I bottled a carboy of Merlot. I started it on 30 Jan 2021. A Wine Lovers medium bodied kit that I doctored with extra tannin and oak and over a pound of cherries. I got 29 bottles and a glass to sample. Turned out well.


----------



## jswordy

After my Millennial boss yet again treated me as though I was a 5-year-old today (  ), I knew there was only one remedy: Penfold's Koonunga Hill. My God, $9 a bottle to my door, back then. Mmmm...


----------



## Boatboy24

This cut through the roasted chicken quite nicely.


----------



## geek

Nice lager


----------



## jswordy

Jim, all we need is blue and we're drinking for AMERICA!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Nice lager
> View attachment 83999



Oh man, I 'd have to work hard to get that here. But you are off the A-B InBev train now! Yay!!! A relatively new brew, started in 1975 when the company was formed. What the snobs say...









Quisqueya Extra | Cervecería Vegana S.A.


Quisqueya Extra is a American Adjunct Lager style beer brewed by Cervecería Vegana S.A. in La Vega, Dominican Republic. Score: 66 with 25 ratings and reviews. Last update: 07-31-2022.




 www.beeradvocate.com


----------



## jswordy

No, it's not a typo. That's right, it is a *2016* Sweetpea Farms Blueberry fished from the cellar tonight, and oh my gosh have the years been good to it! Mmm... I can't believe it has been that long since I made this...


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> No, it's not a typo.



You talking to me?


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> You talking to me?



Someday, I will send you one of my GOOD wines. That Norton sucked. There, I said it, so you don't have to.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Someday, I will send you one of my GOOD wines. That Norton sucked. There, I said it, so you don't have to.



I dunno, I thought it was OK. But you also sent a blueberry muscadine (IIRC) that I enjoyed.


----------



## jswordy

Oh my, my, my... there's a reason it's 95...


----------



## jswordy

We are in Fronsac and it is 2016 here with this meh wine. I rate it about an 87 or 88, or as some wag wine critic might put it while trying to pump it, "it is flawlessly featureless." Weak nose, bland on the tongue, slight lingering pepper finish, it imparts nothing, as though to do so may be too challenging. Not even any legs to speak of. Ah well, we have to clear room on the cellar shelves somehow, so I accept this challenge.  It is indeed a dirty job but someone has to do it!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tippling at windmills, I see?


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Tippling at windmills, I see?



I probably should be be forgiving of Tour du Moulin, but I just had that 95-point Pedestal and now all I want are $70 bottles. That can't possibly happen, so maybe I am grumpier than usual about that.


----------



## ibglowin

Life goals Jim! Life goals!  



jswordy said:


> I just had that 95-point Pedestal and now all I want are $70 bottles. That can't possibly happen, so maybe I am grumpier than usual about that.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Life goals Jim! Life goals!



Nah, I don't really want to be "that guy."


----------



## ibglowin

You can't take it with you!





jswordy said:


> Nah, I don't really want to be "that guy."


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> You can't take it with you!
> View attachment 84374



No, but you can't accumulate wealth by spending it, either, unless you have a cash gusher coming in all the time.


----------



## winemaker81

We had family visit over the weekend, serving ham. Pinot Noir goes great with ham!




This was a late Christmas for us, as illness and weather scotched our original plans. My b-in-l gave me a wine chiller for Christmas, and it works well to keep a chilled wine chilled.




During the weekend we tried a few wines I purchased at Costco. The Barolo and red blend were very nice.







The tawny port was just "ok". I will finish the bottle, but won't buy it again.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> We had family visit over the weekend, serving ham. Pinot Noir goes great with ham!
> 
> View attachment 84381
> 
> 
> This was a late Christmas for us, as illness and weather scotched our original plans. My b-in-l gave me a wine chiller for Christmas, and it works well to keep a chilled wine chilled.
> 
> View attachment 84383
> 
> 
> During the weekend we tried a few wines I purchased at Costco. The Barolo and red blend were very nice.
> 
> View attachment 84379
> 
> 
> View attachment 84380
> 
> 
> The tawny port was just "ok". I will finish the bottle, but won't buy it again.
> 
> View attachment 84382



Ooooh, McGregor from Finger Lakes, NY!  That is some relatively high-buck wine from out that way. Nice.


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> Ooooh, McGregor from Finger Lakes, NY!  That is some relatively high-buck wine from out that way. Nice.


I've been in their Clan Club since 1990, and get at least 25% off purchases. I spring for a bottle or Rob Roy or Black Russian Red on occasion, as (especially with BRR), there's nothing on the market like it.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> We had family visit over the weekend, serving ham. Pinot Noir goes great with ham!
> 
> View attachment 84381
> 
> 
> This was a late Christmas for us, as illness and weather scotched our original plans. My b-in-l gave me a wine chiller for Christmas, and it works well to keep a chilled wine chilled.
> 
> View attachment 84383
> 
> 
> During the weekend we tried a few wines I purchased at Costco. The Barolo and red blend were very nice.
> 
> View attachment 84379
> 
> 
> View attachment 84380
> 
> 
> The tawny port was just "ok". I will finish the bottle, but won't buy it again.
> 
> View attachment 84382



I have one of those Barolo.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> We had family visit over the weekend, serving ham. Pinot Noir goes great with ham!
> 
> View attachment 84381
> 
> 
> This was a late Christmas for us, as illness and weather scotched our original plans. My b-in-l gave me a wine chiller for Christmas, and it works well to keep a chilled wine chilled.
> 
> View attachment 84383
> 
> 
> During the weekend we tried a few wines I purchased at Costco. The Barolo and red blend were very nice.
> 
> View attachment 84379
> 
> 
> View attachment 84380
> 
> 
> The tawny port was just "ok". I will finish the bottle, but won't buy it again.
> 
> View attachment 84382



I’m at Costco now, we’ll that’s like almost every day , and they have that Amore for $7.99, great deal and guess I will get one to check it out.


----------



## Mcjeff

winemaker81 said:


> I've been in their Clan Club since 1990, and get at least 25% off purchases. I spring for a bottle or Rob Roy or Black Russian Red on occasion, as (especially with BRR), there's nothing on the market like it.


Mcgregor vineyards. Only 5 hours from me. Sounds like it’s worth a visit this summer.


----------



## winemaker81

Mcjeff said:


> Mcgregor vineyards. Only 5 hours from me. Sounds like it’s worth a visit this summer.


It is. Some of their wines are reasonably priced, such as the Unoaked Chardonnay and Vignoles. The reds are pricier, and some are way out there. However, finding Saperavi, Sereksiya Charni, Rkatsiteli, and Muscat Ottonel is difficult.


----------



## jswordy

Mmmm! Room temperature tasting. Light nose, very smooth on the palate with some fruitiness, slight pepper. Very nice.




Yeah, I know but I drink only reds. It's tuna, so I'm good. 




I think I'd take the Pedestal over this, but I am sure that's varietal preference. FUN!


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck! LOL


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 and I celebrated Valentine's today with a simple meal, and I opened a sparkling wine, using the glasses we used to celebrate our engagement over 30 years ago. The glasses are from a Perrier-Jouët box set.


----------



## jswordy

So, tonight I paired up my ribeye with 2017 Brickmason, which is a Lodi zinfandel blend (80% zin). This is a great midlevel wine, and the ensuing 6 years have helped it. It avoids so many of the (in my opinion) mistakes made by California winemakers in attempting to make their zins "big" wines. Yes, there is pepper, but it is muted and is mainly in the finish, where it rightfully belongs. It's not inky dark, but dark enough in the glass owing to the 10% syrah, 5% petit syrah and 5% cabernet blend. Very nice at 5 years. I still have a few; maybe they will make it to six. (Yes, I ate the whole steak. this keto dieting is awful, lol...)


----------



## jswordy

I made it home early from work just ahead of the first storms. Gonna get increasingly bumpy. My riding the storm out wine is Don Simon Seleccion Tempranillo, a wine that I bought on a lark for $5. Amazingly, it tastes like ... a wine that I bought on a lark for $5. Perfect for the kind of day I have had. Go ahead, take great big gulps. No problem. 




UNDER EDIT: The storm was a bust. I had my 2 allowed glasses of this.


----------



## jswordy

Just got the brew day equipment all stored, and it's time for a home-brewed Japanese rice beer reward! My gosh, there were only 3 beers there when I checked. Glad I am brewing up some, the situation is critical.


----------



## jswordy

Its 64 degrees and Sunday, and you know what that means! RIBEYES! The grill is lit. ♥


----------



## winemaker81

@jswordy's idea is a good one! Steak for dinner, along with this one:


----------



## SLM

When in Hawaii...


----------



## geek

Trying new beer way out west


----------



## David Violante

Just had a Madeira last night and was introduced into the estufagen process. Way cool...

*http://www.discoveringmadeira.com/evolving-techniques-fortification-and-estufagem*


----------



## geek

Quiet threat......


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Quiet threat......



Perhaps I can help...


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> Perhaps I can help...
> 
> View attachment 85344


I keep a few bottles of this one on hand


----------



## winemaker81

Aviator Night Jump, 13% ABV imperial stout, barrel aged. Goes great with smoked wings. 

Fuquay-Varina NC


----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> I keep a few bottles of this one on hand



Never had it before, but it's really good!


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> Never had it before, but it's really good!


If I got the opportunity to buy Picpoul Blanc, I'd jump on it. However, I've not heard of it grown in the USA


EDIT: a small quantity is grown in Texas


----------



## geek

Good review in this one, heading to Costco later to see if they have it:









Gloria Ferrer Brut Rosé


Here's a great Costco wine find that totally surprised us. This is a solid bubbly wine at a rather amazing Costco price, definitely the lowest we've ever seen; we should have bought more. We also




costcowineblog.com


----------



## geek

geek said:


> Good review in this one, heading to Costco later to see if they have it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria Ferrer Brut Rosé
> 
> 
> Here's a great Costco wine find that totally surprised us. This is a solid bubbly wine at a rather amazing Costco price, definitely the lowest we've ever seen; we should have bought more. We also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> costcowineblog.com



Nope, not local Costco yet.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Nope, not local Costco yet.



What did you buy in its place?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> What did you buy in its place?



Well well….I’m not a brandy guy but this one was smooth, very smooth


----------



## geek

That was at a friend’s house, then we continued with this always good Prosecco rose and also a couple beers, broke the promised diet 1k times for sure


----------



## geek

Costco bought and I think it is a very good wine although it doesn’t have a strong finish, it’s on the light side but for the price around $7 there should be no complain.

I’d buy again.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Costco bought and I think it is a very good wine although it doesn’t have a strong finish, it’s on the light side but for the price around $7 there should be no complain.
> 
> I’d buy again.
> 
> View attachment 85617



I've had that. A steal at $7 as I recall.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I've had that. A steal at $7 as I recall.



It was $7.99 plus tax actually. Wife did not like it


----------



## winemaker81

This is what's in my mug this morning. My current coffee maker is a French Press (I rotate between an electric percolator, a stovetop percolator, espresso, and a drip machine). For French press, I make a full pot (they call it 8 cups, I call it 3), and fill a pair of travel mugs to keep the excess hot while not getting overly caffeinated.

For those not familiar with a French press, it's low tech coffee. Add ground coffee and hot water, macerate for 4 to 8 minutes (I like 7), and push the plunger down to separate the coffee from the grounds. I don't leave the coffee in the pot, as it will continue to extract caffeine, and that's way too much for me.


----------



## David Violante

I love coffee from a French press… it’s like winemaking but with coffee… LOL

crush/grind, macerate (sometimes EM if you forget), press, tweak, enjoy… and sometimes I nurse my second cup quite a while (age)…


----------



## winemaker81

David Violante said:


> I love coffee from a French press… it’s like winemaking but with coffee… LOL


AND you get to do it every morning!!!


----------



## David Violante

LOL that’s true! One of the best cups I had was a blend of what was left from several different bags.


----------



## winemaker81

David Violante said:


> LOL that’s true! One of the best cups I had was a blend of what was left from several different bags.


Do you roast coffee? It's the best way to have a variety of fresh coffees, and the entrance point is not too bad. However, once ya start, ya gotta keep roasting.


----------



## David Violante

No... I haven't roasted coffee... but now I'm thinking about it... LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights juice. The Ditch Digger is a GSM blend from Paso




2016 Adelaida Estate Red. 67% Touriga Nacional, 25% Tinta Cao, 8% Souza. 




Both were amazing.


----------



## winemaker81

David Violante said:


> No... I haven't roasted coffee... but now I'm thinking about it... LOL


This is the model I have -- it's low end, no automatics, so ya gotta watch it. The outside temperature matters greatly, e.g., when it's 40 F I have to add extra time vs when it's 75 F. I purchased from CoffeeProject -- you can find better prices, but CP includes 4 lbs of coffee. If you are interested, PM me.









Fresh Roast SR540 Coffee Roaster with 4lbs of green coffee


Receive 4 pounds of free green coffee with this purchase. *During Checkout, add an order note letting us know if you prefer regular, decaf or a combination of the two* With the Fresh Roast SR540, you can roast around 4 ounces (120 grams) of green coffee. This roaster has an improved control...




coffeeproject.com





I just ordered 8 lbs of coffee, 4 lbs each of 2 different ones. I like to try different coffees from around the world. I used to order from Amazon, the price can be better, but I'm finding CP offer consistently good quality.


----------



## Khristyjeff

winemaker81 said:


> This is what's in my mug this morning. My current coffee maker is a French Press (I rotate between an electric percolator, a stovetop percolator, espresso, and a drip machine). For French press, I make a full pot (they call it 8 cups, I call it 3), and fill a pair of travel mugs to keep the excess hot while not getting overly caffeinated.
> 
> For those not familiar with a French press, it's low tech coffee. Add ground coffee and hot water, macerate for 4 to 8 minutes (I like 7), and push the plunger down to separate the coffee from the grounds. I don't leave the coffee in the pot, as it will continue to extract caffeine, and that's way too much for me.
> 
> View attachment 85646


Another French Press fan here. We also really like the taste of coffee made in our Chem-Ex pour over style which makes more than the French Press. We tended to use these on weekends and the Bunn drip coffee-maker during the week (for ease and full pot quantity). That is until my wife asked what it would take for me to switch from the Bunn to the Chem-Ex for daily use. She said it just tastes so much better. Who was I to argue with her? We love our coffee!


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm a big fan of the Moka pot, which is all we ever use.


----------



## Khristyjeff

sour_grapes said:


> I'm a big fan of the Moka pot, which is all we ever use.


Espresso! That's good too, or do you make it a little lighter? One or two hits of this stuff and I'm good to go.


----------



## sour_grapes

Khristyjeff said:


> Espresso! That's good too, *or do you make it a little lighter*? One or two hits of this stuff and I'm good to go.



It depends on whether I or my bride get to the moka pot first!  I use a little more coffee than she does. This discrepancy makes me a little more eager to get out of bed in the morning!


----------



## tullamore

Khristyjeff said:


> Espresso! That's good too, or do you make it a little lighter? One or two hits of this stuff and I'm good to go.


without sugar?


----------



## tullamore

having a few fingers of Irish Whiskey - Tullamore Dew - hence my handle
Every man needs his Dew!
for dinner i'll open up my 2014 Chilean Cab


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> Another French Press fan here. We also really like the taste of coffee made in our Chem-Ex pour over style which makes more than the French Press. We tended to use these on weekends and the Bunn drip coffee-maker during the week (for ease and full pot quantity). That is until my wife asked what it would take for me to switch from the Bunn to the Chem-Ex for daily use. She said it just tastes so much better. Who was I to argue with her? We love our coffee!


I have a second drip machine at my office, which I haven't been to in 2 years, thanks to WFH. Co-workers are using it, as I have an identical one at home and have no place to put it.


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> Espresso! That's good too, or do you make it a little lighter? One or two hits of this stuff and I'm good to go.


Espresso is for afternoons! Morning is quantity time!



tullamore said:


> without sugar?


I like my coffee black and bitter -- it sets the correct tone for my work day!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 85670



And that is...?


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> I like my coffee black and bitter -- it sets the correct tone for my work day!



I am retired (less than a year), but I feel the same way!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> And that is...?



Red wine


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Red wine



Wow! I know you haven't made wine in quite a while, yet your ability to identify various types of wine remains quite formidable.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow! I know you haven't made wine in quite a while, yet your ability to identify various types of wine remains quite formidable.



Learning from the pros here.


----------



## ibglowin

Had some leftover Mississippi Pot Roast from last week and was looking at CT for something that would not only go but needed to be opened. This fit the bill and was flat out amazing. Could not do this without proper storage conditions and so glad we do. Red Mountain fruit with a finish that just kept going and going and going........ Col Solare is a joint venture with the Antinori family and Chateau Ste. Michelle. This was a Costco buy as well!  






The Story | Col Solare Winery







www.colsolare.com


----------



## ceeaton

Spaghetti tonight, paired with an older red wine that @jgmann67 blended from two batches we made in the fall of 2016. Some would say it is past it's peak, I think it is pretty darn good!


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Spaghetti tonight, paired with an older red wine that @jgmann67 blended from two batches we made in the fall of 2016. Some would say it is past it's peak, I think it is pretty darn good!
> 
> View attachment 85839



2016??? that’s hitting its prime right now. I’m saving the last bottle of PS for a special occasion. It’s just hitting prime time.


----------



## tullamore

after 4 fingers of irish Whiskey - i opened up a 2015 Sagarntino and Sangiovese blend - each bottle i open is better than the last


----------



## sour_grapes

tullamore said:


> after 4 fingers of irish Whiskey - i opened up a 2015 Sagarntino and Sangiovese blend - each bottle i open is better than the last



And what Irish Whiskey would you be drinking, @tullamore ? Dew tell!


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> 2016??? that’s hitting its prime right now. I’m saving the last bottle of PS for a special occasion. It’s just hitting prime time.


I have a few bottles for you if I can ever remember to put them in the car, lol.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> I have a few bottles for you if I can ever remember to put them in the car, lol.



we can bottle swap if you’d like to try some of the FWK varietals.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> we can bottle swap if you’d liketo try some of the FWK.


Maybe one bottle. I'm purging, trying to reduce my alcohol intake lately.


----------



## tullamore

sour_grapes said:


> And what Irish Whiskey would you be drinking, @tullamore ? Dew tell!


every man needs his Dew!


----------



## geek




----------



## jgmann67

geek said:


> View attachment 85887


Pennsylvania‘a finest. America’s Oldest Brewery.


----------



## tullamore

geek said:


> View attachment 85887


as tony the tigers says - There're GRRRRRREAT!!!


----------



## tullamore

a few Stella Artois to wet my pallet before supper time then i crack open my 2015 Grencahe from Spain
what a beautiful grape


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Barbados rum, ginger beer, and home grown lime juice.


----------



## ChuckD

My wife was on a winery tour with a few other ladies and brought these (and a few others) home… all made with WI grown grapes. 

the Nouveau Rouge is very nice. We will tackle the Marquette tomorrow.


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Barbados rum, ginger beer, and home grown lime juice.


That combination sounds wonderful! But wait a minute....now it's limes? You also have limes? Sigh.......


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> That combination sounds wonderful! But wait a minute....now it's limes? You also have limes? Sigh.......


Right in between the Meyers lemon and the pink lemon. Yep,it’s actually pink inside.


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> That combination sounds wonderful! But wait a minute....now it's limes? You also have limes? Sigh.......


Dave ... FL is calling you ... leave OH ...


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Right in between the Meyers lemon and the pink lemon. Yep,it’s actually pink inside.


Nice! You lucky guy!
About every other year I make Moroccan preserved lemons. Sliced Meyers, lacto fermented. The skin becomes edible. Great condiment!


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> Dave ... FL is calling you ... leave OH ...


Maybe I need a winter home.
Years ago I had a boss who was from FL. He would tell us about having his entire house covered by a tent for fumigation. Oh jeeze.....


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> Maybe I need a winter home.


My parents had a winter home in Palatka, west of St. Augustine. They liked not dealing with winter until they got old enough that the drive got to them. They had enough friends and family in NY that they didn't make a permanent move.

Moving south has issues -- in addition to heat (and possibly humidity), insects and spiders. I hated spiders and was deathly afraid of them. Walking in the crawl space where it was likely there were black widows cured me, eventually. Now I merely detest them, although I'm ok with the flat ones.

Moving any distance exchanges one set of issues for another. Do your research and visit during each season to ensure it's ok. My in-laws have wintered in North Myrtle Beach since my f-in-l retired. There are many options.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> Nice! You lucky guy!
> About every other year I make Moroccan preserved lemons. Sliced Meyers, lacto fermented. The skin becomes edible. Great condiment!


the skin is edible even without fermentation. Just sour. Good for digestion I’m told.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

winemaker81 said:


> My parents had a winter home in Palatka, west of St. Augustine. They liked not dealing with winter until they got old enough that the drive got to them. They had enough friends and family in NY that they didn't make a permanent move.
> 
> Moving south has issues -- in addition to heat (and possibly humidity), insects and spiders. I hated spiders and was deathly afraid of them. Walking in the crawl space where it was likely there were black widows cured me, eventually. Now I merely detest them, although I'm ok with the flat ones.
> 
> Moving any distance exchanges one set of issues for another. Do your research and visit during each season to ensure it's ok. My in-laws have wintered in North Myrtle Beach since my f-in-l retired. There are many options.


Yup summer is brutal, bugs and lizards are not all that bad. It’s almost bearable if you have a pool to go in every day (yes Dave I’ve got one of those) and of course you HAVE to have a machete and mow your lawn every 4 days in the rainy season.


i put my stalk of bananas in the pool after I cut them to sanitize and drown spiders.


----------



## winemaker81

FlamingoEmporium said:


> i put my stalk of bananas in the pool after I cut them to sanitize and drown spiders.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

winemaker81 said:


> My parents had a winter home in Palatka, west of St. Augustine. They liked not dealing with winter until they got old enough that the drive got to them. They had enough friends and family in NY that they didn't make a permanent move.
> 
> Moving south has issues -- in addition to heat (and possibly humidity), insects and spiders. I hated spiders and was deathly afraid of them. Walking in the crawl space where it was likely there were black widows cured me, eventually. Now I merely detest them, although I'm ok with the flat ones.
> 
> Moving any distance exchanges one set of issues for another. Do your research and visit during each season to ensure it's ok. My in-laws have wintered in North Myrtle Beach since my f-in-l retired. There are many options.


We’ve got lots of different varieties of spiders. picture Bubba talking to Forrest Gump as I recite the spiders….

“we have Black Widow spiders and Brown Widow spiders, Crab Spiders, Banana Spiders, Wolf spiders (they jump), Brown Recluse spiders, daddy long leg spiders, etc etc”

my favorite is the crab spider. They eat other spiders.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> Maybe I need a winter home.
> Years ago I had a boss who was from FL. He would tell us about having his entire house covered by a tent for fumigation. Oh jeeze.....


My tomato plants were 6 ft tall this winter…


----------



## winemaker81

FlamingoEmporium said:


> my favorite is the crab spider. They eat other spiders.


Raleigh has most of the spiders you mentioned. Didn't know crab spiders eat other spiders, good to know. I sometimes hunt them with an Airsoft pistol, but will leave 'em alone if the web isn't in a walkway.

Crab spiders build long webs -- had 'em build narrow webs from 20' up in a tree to the ground. In the fall I learned to walk around the yard with a stick to eliminate their webs -- I HATE driving through them!!  

They are also quick builders -- one time I went out to get the newspaper (back when there were newspapers), and went out again an hour later -- walked right through a web one had built across our porch.


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> My tomato plants were 6 ft tall this winter…View attachment 86223


NICE!
I read about string and tomato clips for growing. Last year I tried with a couple as a test. 8 ft tall, increased yield, easier to take care of. I'll do more this year.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> NICE!
> I read about string and tomato clips for growing. Last year I tried with a couple as a test. 8 ft tall, increased yield, easier to take care of. I'll do more this year.
> View attachment 86235


No wonder you made tomato wine 

don’t be envious of my fruit with crops like that ! 
SW Florida is one of the toughest places for a vegetable garden. 
growing season for most things is Nov -March.


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> They are also quick builders -- one time I went out to get the newspaper (back when there were newspapers), and went out again an hour later -- walked right through a web one had built across our porch.


I know what you mean. Spiders don't bother me but there are parts of my property where I automatically grab a stick, walking like a slow motion Olympic torch bearer.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> I know what you mean. Spiders don't bother me but there are parts of my property where I automatically grab a stick, walking like a slow motion Olympic torch bearer.


It’s worse when you go out at night and hit one of those long tough web strings. And then you can feel phantom spiders on your neck for the next half hour


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> don’t be envious of my fruit with crops like that !
> SW Florida is one of the toughest places for a vegetable garden.
> growing season for most things is Nov -March.


Thanks!
Well, like man has done for thousands of years, we learn to use whatever climate we have.

But I'm still envious of your fruit! But not the pool - I have a 3/4 acre pond.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> Thanks!
> Well, like man has done for thousands of years, we learn to use whatever climate we have.
> 
> But I'm still envious of your fruit! But not the pool - I have a 3/4 acre pond.


But no gators


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> But no gators


No, no gators. I'll bet they would keep the darn sneaky fisherman away!
Fish, turtles, snake now and then, heron, ducks. Occasionally I'll get an unwelcome visit from a beaver - it's amazing how fast they can down a tree.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Right in between the Meyers lemon and the pink lemon. Yep,it’s actually pink inside.


Sounds like you will need labels to tell the difference between PINK lemoncello & grapefruitcello.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Darrell Hawley said:


> Sounds like you will need labels to tell the difference between PINK lemoncello & grapefruitcello.


Sadly, I’ve had two grapefruit trees and they both died. I will check out lemoncello recipes.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Sadly, I’ve had two grapefruit trees and they both died. I will check out lemoncello recipes.


Went out and bought a bottle of Limoncello to get an idea how it should taste when I mixed mine together. Enjoy


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Yup summer is brutal, bugs and lizards are not all that bad.


My first wife a LONG time ago was from Malaysia. She showed me pictures of her house, on stilts, and there were small lizards on the walls inside. Their job was to eat the bugs.

She also told me there were times when the army took them to school because the tigers were a problem. Wow! I think that's cool!


----------



## BigDaveK

Darrell Hawley said:


> Went out and bought a bottle of Limoncello to get an idea how it should taste when I mixed mine together. Enjoy


I was making liqueurs a few years ago - easy and taste great. Limoncello was on the list but I never got to it. Too bad. Good stuff!!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> My first wife a LONG time ago was from Malaysia. She showed me pictures of her house, on stilts, and there were small lizards on the walls inside. Their job was to eat the bugs.
> 
> She also told me there were times when the army took them to school because the tigers were a problem. Wow! I think that's cool!


Sometimes we have small lizards in the house (occasionally a gecko too) but the 4 cats take care of that. Every now and then we find a dead palmetto bug the cats dispatched as well. No tigers.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 86369


----------



## tullamore

had a couple of Dab' s - German Beer while cooking dinner 
- dinner time opened up a bootle of my 2015 Grenache/Syrah blend


----------



## geek

Mehhhh


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Some of my 2022 Passion Fruit 


gonna be really good in another few months.


----------



## jswordy

Ya take these edgy tasting, low-dollar sale deal wine brands that ya know are basically gonna be good and toss 'em in the cool wine cellar for a year or more. Yeah, they get wine diamonds, but OMG!!! All of a sudden, $30 bottle. Mmmm.... I bought a case of these last year on sale.


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, it wasn't today. I just spent ~40 hours trying to fly home from a trip to Florida. (Bad weather in Atlanta and much of the East/Southeast caused a lot of backups and canceled flghts.) Some of that airport time yesterday was spent in Vino Volo. I had a flight of reds, and my DW had the flight of bubbly. Well, hers was much better AND much more voluminous than mine, so I had to have that, too!


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

Bonterra Cab from California. 2018

Pretty decent for an organic grape wine. Notes of grapes, red grapes, some other grapes. My reading glasses can't read the hype on the bottle so that's all I got.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, it wasn't today. I just spent ~40 hours trying to fly home from a trip to Florida. (Bad weather in Atlanta and much of the East/Sotheast caused a lot of backups and canceled flghts.) Some of that airport time yesterday was spent in Vino Volo. I had a flight of reds, and my DW had the flight of bubbly. Well, hers was much better AND much more voluminous than mine, so I had to have that, too!


Hmmm, someone was feeling no pain after the 2nd flight, of wine that is...

40 hours though, guess that's why I don't fly much (other than the lack of $$).


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

jswordy said:


> Ya take these edgy tasting, low-dollar sale deal wine brands that ya know are basically gonna be good and toss 'em in the cool wine cellar for a year or more. Yeah, they get wine diamonds, but OMG!!! All of a sudden, $30 bottle. Mmmm.... I bought a case of these last year on sale.
> 
> View attachment 86428



Just exactly how do they "age" a Scotch whisky barrel?

Guess that sounds better than "we age it in barrels the spirit industry sold off to be used as garden planters."


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

ceeaton said:


> Hmmm, someone was feeling no pain after the 2nd flight, of wine that is...
> 
> 40 hours though, guess that's why I don't fly much (other than the lack of $$).


40 hours...

He could have made it home faster if he was driving and no mask required.


----------



## sour_grapes

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> 40 hours...
> 
> He could have made it home faster if he was driving and no mask required.



Yes, yes. It is about an 18 hour drive. We could have gone there and back!

To be fair, it was not that arduous an ordeal. First day: flight canceled. Okay, go find a hotel near the airport and go out to dinner. Sleep. Go to airport the next day. Next available flight is later that day, and then was delayed. So go to Vino Volo and Outback Steakhouse in the airport, and wait around a LOT. Got home at 1:30 am. Not fun, but not the worst experience either.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, yes. It is about an 18 hour drive. We could have gone there and back!
> 
> To be fair, it was not that arduous an ordeal. First day: flight canceled. Okay, go find a hotel near the airport and go out to dinner. Sleep. Go to airport the next day. Next available flight is later that day, and then was delayed. So go to Vino Volo and Outback Steakhouse in the airport, and wait around a LOT. Got home at 1:30 am. Not fun, but not the worst experience either.


Wine makes everything better.


----------



## David Violante

Wonderful buttery, honey-suckle, oakey and full bodied taste~


----------



## Darrell Hawley

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, it wasn't today. I just spent ~40 hours trying to fly home from a trip to Florida. (Bad weather in Atlanta and much of the East/Southeast caused a lot of backups and canceled flghts.) Some of that airport time yesterday was spent in Vino Volo. I had a flight of reds, and my DW had the flight of bubbly. Well, hers was much better AND much more voluminous than mine, so I had to have that, too!
> 
> View attachment 86462


SouthWest airlines also had computer problems, so granddaughter still stuck in Florida until Tuesday. She will miss 2 days of high school and really 
missed out on some smoked ribs that we had yesterday.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> SouthWest airlines also had computer problems, so granddaughter still stuck in Florida until Tuesday. She will miss 2 days of high school and really
> missed out on some smoked ribs that we had yesterday.



Yeah, I saw this morning that the situation really deteriorated over the weekend. I have gone from being annoyed at my one-day delay to grateful that I got out of Dodge when I did! ✈


----------



## jswordy

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> Just exactly how do they "age" a Scotch whisky barrel?
> 
> Guess that sounds better than "we age it in barrels the spirit industry sold off to be used as garden planters."



Sure does taste good. Selling off used whiskey barrels for use with beer or wine is commonly done. They're not sold "to be used as garden planters."


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

David Violante said:


> Wonderful buttery, honey-suckle, oakey and full bodied taste~
> 
> View attachment 86476



I like his wine. If memory serves he bought the Berringer vineyard and ripped out all their crap equipment and filled it with state of the art stuff and got some really talented people in there. His Claret is really really nice. 

Decent price point too.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Darrell Hawley said:


> SouthWest airlines also had computer problems, so granddaughter still stuck in Florida until Tuesday. She will miss 2 days of high school and really
> missed out on some smoked ribs that we had yesterday.


Hmmm, high schooler having to miss 2 days of school and have to stay in Sunny warm florida….. awful.


----------



## jswordy

Corn Flakes Lager. Turned out very good.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Hmmm, high schooler having to miss 2 days of school and have to stay in Sunny warm florida….. awful.


More problems over in Florida and didn't make it home until Thursday, so she will come home with a nice tan. She is one that can start getting
a tan under a full moon.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 86832



Varis....


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Finishing my second glass tonight of my first 2 wines
I blended the first glass with Passion Fruit and Mango and the second straight mango.
i am well pleased with how these have turned out.

A nice way to close out the weekend


----------



## ibglowin

Lite beer! 

You must be running out of $$$$$.......... LOL



geek said:


> View attachment 86832


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck....... 


(yep, Red Mountain........)


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Lite beer!
> 
> You must be running out of $$$$$.......... LOL



LOL. Believe it or not, the Light Presidente is VERY popular here and same price as "regular" non-light.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> LOL. Believe it or not, the Light Presidente is VERY popular here and same price as "regular" non-light.



So, you get less for the same price. How's that a value?


----------



## Boatboy24

Only a few days left of Lent!


----------



## jswordy

Well, let's see what this is all about, now that the Penfold's Koonunga Hill bottle has been drained. The Yalumba is 93 Decanter, 91 James Suckling, 90 Wilfred Wong. Not bad for a screw cap!


----------



## geek

One of my college friends created this drink and we’re throwing ideas on a name. Served in empty evaporated milk cans, looks really cool.

Pineapple juice
Vodka
Ginger
Peppermint
Ice


----------



## tullamore

geek said:


> One of my college friends created this drink and we’re throwing ideas on a name. Served in empty evaporated milk cans, looks really cool.
> 
> Pineapple juice
> Vodka
> Ginger
> Peppermint
> Ice
> 
> View attachment 87027


dam - 2 thumbs up for presentation!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> One of my college friends created this drink and we’re throwing ideas on a name. Served in empty evaporated milk cans, looks really cool.
> 
> Pineapple juice
> Vodka
> Ginger
> Peppermint
> Ice
> 
> View attachment 87027



Just watch your lip on that edge. Maybe a mason jar would be safer.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Just watch your lip on that edge. Maybe a mason jar would be safer.


Lol, actually these cans are perfectly cut, no issues at all 

i have 4 down and feeling the effects


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Lol, actually these cans are perfectly cut, no issues at all
> 
> i have 4 down and feeling the effects


Call it the "DR Lounger" You'll need that lounger after 4 drinks


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> Well, let's see what this is all about, now that the Penfold's Koonunga Hill bottle has been drained. The Yalumba is 93 Decanter, 91 James Suckling, 90 Wilfred Wong. Not bad for a screw cap!
> 
> View attachment 86978



Hey, the Yalumba shiraz was excellent! 5 bottles left to go...


----------



## Boatboy24

See ya, Lent! Don't let the door hit ya in the arse on the way out!


----------



## jswordy

Oops, wrong topic, lol.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> See ya, Lent! Don't let the door hit ya in the arse on the way out!
> 
> View attachment 87077



How's that one Jim?


----------



## ibglowin

1st, I hope your not talking to God......

2nd, I would hope if you have been fasting for 40 days you would celebrate with something more than a $6 wine......






Boatboy24 said:


> See ya, Lent! Don't let the door hit ya in the arse on the way out!
> 
> View attachment 87077


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> How's that one Jim?



Punches well above its weight.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 1st, I hope your not talking to God......
> 
> 2nd, I would hope if you have been fasting for 40 days you would celebrate with something more than a $6 wine......



No, I'm talking to Lent.  

I used to splurge on something a little more spendy at the end of Lent. Now I tend to just grab something that interests me. This one would be enjoyable at twice its price. Thought I had a bottle of the Reserve, and that's what I was looking for. But I didn't. This will do just fine.


----------



## Rocky

Happy that Lent is ending soon so I can get back to mountain climbing and deep-sea diving.

Sinseriously, folks, this is what is in my glass tonight (and most nights!), Angel's Envy Rye.




Just checked the liquor cabinet. Looks like it is time to make another run. Only two remaining!


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> Happy that Lent is ending soon so I can get back to mountain climbing and deep-sea diving.



You are a saint, Rocky - a true martyr.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Punches well above its weight.



Every time my wife and I walk into Costco, we walk out with five or six of those Malbecs. They certainly punch well above their weight. Cost in Missouri $6.99


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 87092


----------



## ibglowin

Actually that one is a bargain even if it was 2X in price!



Boatboy24 said:


> Punches well above its weight.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 87092



Yes, and I am out. Time to make a B, double E, double R, U-N, Beer run!


----------



## jswordy

This evening, it's Smirnoff and Ale81 ("A Late One"), which you pretty much have to be in Kentucky to get (or online). I always bring a couple cases home when passing through.









Ale-8-One Bottling Company - Winchester, KY - One Sip & You're There


Ale-8-One, known colloquially as Ale-8, is Kentucky's original soft drink. Based in Winchester, KY, Ale-8 is a crisp combination of ginger and citrus.




ale8one.com


----------



## Boatboy24

Lots of Prosecco at my sister's place, where she did a little mimosa bar. Nothing fancy, but the Prosecco, and mix your own w/ your choice of grapefruit, orange, pomegranate or cranberry. I contributed a bottle of Costco Prosecco Rose.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Picked up some local beer from Noble Roots, just down the road.

On the left - 
*Midnight Confection*_ // Chocolate Stout_
Complex layers of bready and roasted malts, coupled with English hops and yeast make this chocolate stout a treat worthy of returning for seconds.
6.8% ABV | 39 IBU | 38 SRM
On the right -
*Strict Observance^** // _Belgian Tripel_
Before you ask about our vow of silence, this Trappist-inspired ale has a fruity nose, more fruit and spice on the palate, and after a few pints, might leave you at a loss for words.
9.5% ABV | 26 IBU | 6 SRM

The votes from our Easter group was in favor of the Midnight Confection.


----------



## jswordy

I had a glass of this for 420.


----------



## Boatboy24

Perfect on this warm, sunny day after getting the lawn mowed and cleaning myself up. Nice and crisp.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco find!  Deschutes Fresh haze IPA 45IBU and 6.5% ABV


----------



## ibglowin

Ooops they did it again..... Can't make a wine this good for this price......


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Ooops they did it again..... Can't make a wine this good for this price......
> 
> View attachment 87589



I need to grab a couple on Sunday if local warehouse has it in CT.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> I need to grab a couple on Sunday if local warehouse has it in CT.


With 466,000 cases made, hopefully it will be well distributed. I need to hit Costco this weekend, so I'll look for it.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I need to grab a couple on Sunday if local warehouse has it in CT.



You in town for the weekend?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> You in town for the weekend?



Coming this Saturday.


----------



## jswordy

Very disappointing. Flabby, no edge, dies on the tongue, no finish, no nose. Review descriptions say "intense" - Hahahaha, nope! Telmo Rodriguez is held up as some kind of winemaking rock star, but I am so happy I only bought two of these. Of course, I will drink them but my advice is: Avoid.


----------



## winemaker81

This one is a nice one. Crisp.




I had their Pinot Noir last night -- also very good.


----------



## winemaker81

After dinner? Blue Margarita!


----------



## jswordy

Not really much of a Zin guy but I am very happy with how this 2017 Brickmason Zin blend from Klinker Brick Winery turned out after a year's cellar rest. Lots of vanilla and oak on a smooth introduction with a hint of peppery finish. Very, very elegant and developed at this stage. Price around $16-19 a bottle, so if you see some grab it and lay it down. I will buy a case if I run up on it again. And I am NOT a Zin guy, so that is saying something, lol. MIKE! THIS PLACE IS IN LODI SO GO THERE AND SHIP ME SOME. I'M GOOD FOR IT, lolol.... Mmmm... My GOD that is good. UNDER EDIT: I found it 28 miles up the road. Hmmm...


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> Not really much of a Zin guy but I am very happy with how this 2017 Brickmason Zin blend from Klinker Brick Winery turned out after a year's cellar rest. Lots of vanilla and oak on a smooth introduction with a hint of peppery finish. Very, very elegant and developed at this stage. Price around $16-19 a bottle, so if you see some grab it and lay it down. I will buy a case if I run up on it again. And I am NOT a Zin guy, so that is saying something, lol. MIKE! THIS PLACE IS IN LODI SO GO THERE AND SHIP ME SOME. I'M GOOD FOR IT, lolol.... Mmmm... My GOD that is good. UNDER EDIT: I found it 28 miles up the road. Hmmm...
> 
> View attachment 87863




JOY! A case of this is waiting for me 28 miles away. Saturday should be the day. ❤ I am so easily pleased, really!


----------



## jswordy

Just got in from a little after-work garden planting. Rain on the way tonight and tomorrow. It's 85 out there. Time for a frosty Corn Flakes Lager.


----------



## jswordy

Penfold's. Nuff said. Mmmm...


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Penfold's. Nuff said. Mmmm...
> 
> View attachment 87979



Cheers!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 87981



From what I can tell this is 70 to 80% Shiraz. I just bottled a S African blend that is 83% Shiraz/17% Cabernet. I`m going to have to buy a bottle to compare. I'll give you one when I return your pump.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 87981



Did you like it?


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 87981



Did you like it, Jim?


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Did you like it, Jim?



Not bad at all for $11 or so. Like yours, I think it would benefit from a rest.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Not bad at all for $11 or so. Like yours, I think it would benefit from a rest.



The 2016 was great after it laid in my cellar two years. I drank it in '21.


----------



## Boatboy24

I know it's Derby Day, but I just wasn't in the mood for bourbon.


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

My son did a combination Mother's Day dinner for his mom and a birthday dinner for me, making shrimp scampi and a cheesecake with lemon curd. Dinner included a Sauvignon Blanc, and we sampled my present afterward.


----------



## geek




----------



## crushday

Just topped everything off and pulled a sample of the 2021 Serène Blend. Delish already! Here’s what’s in the 225L barrel: 90L of Clos du Lac Petite Sirah, 60L of Clos du Lac Cab Franc, 52L of Knights Valley Cabernet Sauvignon and 23L of Rattlesnake Hills Malbec. Coming along nicely.


----------



## jswordy

OK, this hasn't been in my glass (yet), but today I learned that apparently some people are mixing wine and vodka together. They call it a "Brutal Hammer." I dunno...


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> OK, this hasn't been in my glass (yet), but today I learned that apparently some people are mixing wine and vodka together. They call it a "Brutal Hammer." I dunno...
> 
> 
> View attachment 88082


Remember... Just 'cause all your friends are doing it, doesn't mean you have to!


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Remember... Just 'cause all your friends are doing it, doesn't mean you have to!


BITD, if my friends were doing it, it was usually best to NOT do it!


----------



## cmason1957

That seems like a terrible thing to do to wine. I'm thinking I am going to pass on that.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> That seems like a terrible thing to do to wine. I'm thinking I am going to pass on that.



OTOH, it seems like a wonderful thing to do to vodka!


----------



## sour_grapes

This Maibock was yesterday's glass:


----------



## wineview

jswordy said:


> OK, this hasn't been in my glass (yet), but today I learned that apparently some people are mixing wine and vodka together. They call it a "Brutal Hammer." I dunno...
> 
> 
> View attachment 88082


Just the other day my daughter in law ordered a drink that was wine and vodka. I said yuck and after taking a sip, double yuck.


----------



## geek




----------



## jgmann67

I've been on an Old Fashioned kick as of late.


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs IB's favorite "porch pounder"! LOL



geek said:


> View attachment 88124


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Mrs IB's favorite "porch pounder"! LOL



It is a good white wine from Portugal, refreshing for me.


----------



## ibglowin

She loves it cause its slightly fizzy and low in ABV. Can generally be had for less than $10 a bottle. 



geek said:


> It is a good white wine from Portugal, refreshing for me.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Rocky

In my glass tonight is a concoction which I stumbled upon accidentally. Early in my professional career, there was a coffee maker in the office and secretary saw to it that there was always fresh coffee. I drink my coffee black, and I had my cup on my desk with about half the cup remaining. At some point during the day, I went to the drink machine and bought a Diet Coke, came back to my desk, and without looking, poured some of the cold Diet Coke into the cup which (by this time) contained cold back coffee. I did not realize what I had done until I tasted it and it was great! Sort of like a Cream Soda flavor. I have been drinking it ever since.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> I've been on an Old Fashioned kick as of late.



anders erickson old fashioned


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88176



I think I bought 2 or those at Costco 
How’s it?


----------



## winemanden

Rocky said:


> In my glass tonight is a concoction which I stumbled upon accidentally. Early in my professional career, there was a coffee maker in the office and secretary saw to it that there was always fresh coffee. I drink my coffee black, and I had my cup on my desk with about half the cup remaining. At some point during the day, I went to the drink machine and bought a Diet Coke, came back to my desk, and without looking, poured some of the cold Diet Coke into the cup which (by this time) contained cold back coffee. I did not realize what I had done until I tasted it and it was great! Sort of like a Cream Soda flavor. I have been drinking it ever since.


Was at a wake recently and a woman was mixing Rose wine and Coke( diet) which I thought was a strange mix. She said it was bloody lovely and drank it all the time.
It shows that taste is personal to everyone . Only you know what you like.


----------



## ibglowin

Mikey approves this wine!  








geek said:


> I think I bought 2 or those at Costco
> How’s it?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Mikey approves this wine!
> 
> View attachment 88186



Boatboy approved as well. Though I've never seen it at Costco, it does come up a couple times a year on Last Bottle and I usually grab a six-pack when it does.


----------



## TCPT18

geek said:


> View attachment 88124


I've made green tomatoe wine wine that tastes very similar to vinho verde...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

Holy cow amazing QPR. This wine would sell for 2X if made 500 miles south! Trust me I know! LOL


----------



## geek




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rocky said:


> In my glass tonight is a concoction which I stumbled upon accidentally. Early in my professional career, there was a coffee maker in the office and secretary saw to it that there was always fresh coffee. I drink my coffee black, and I had my cup on my desk with about half the cup remaining. At some point during the day, I went to the drink machine and bought a Diet Coke, came back to my desk, and without looking, poured some of the cold Diet Coke into the cup which (by this time) contained cold back coffee. I did not realize what I had done until I tasted it and it was great! Sort of like a Cream Soda flavor. I have been drinking it ever since.


Sorta like the younger generation in Spain with Red wine & Coke. (Hope that makes you feel younger  )


----------



## winemaker81

This is a belated birthday present from my younger son, and a thank you for moving furniture from his apartment into his new house. It makes the shoulder and back aches worth it! 

We will sample it after dinner tonight!


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> This is a belated birthday present from my younger son, and a thank you for moving furniture from his apartment into his new house. It makes the shoulder and back aches worth it!
> 
> We will sample it after dinner tonight!
> 
> View attachment 88263



Last time my son in law gave me a bottle of Scotch it was an 18 year old The Glenlivet. The note he attached said, I tried to get you a Scotch old enough to legally drink, this was close.


----------



## winemaker81

winemaker81 said:


> This is a belated birthday present from my younger son, and a thank you for moving furniture from his apartment into his new house. It makes the shoulder and back aches worth it!
> 
> We will sample it after dinner tonight!
> 
> View attachment 88263


We did, indeed, sample after dinner. While this scotch doesn't have the "wow factor" others on my shelf have, the nose is rich and it went down very smoothly. I recommend it.

Side note -- Scotland is supposedly the largest buyer of used Bourbon barrels.


----------



## jswordy

Mmm. Fruity nose, first sip held promise, we'll see...


----------



## cmason1957

Tonight was a wee dram of The Glenlivet Caribbean Cask, a La Gloria Cubano Black Cigar and for the dog two treats. Two for her, two for me. A nice ending to the day.


----------



## Boatboy24

A little flat/flabby for my taste (I believe that's a style choice w/ this grape though) but certainly enjoyable on this warmish spring day. And at $4.99, I'll drink it all day long and won't complain a bit. Worth every penny, and then some.









Kirkland Signature Pinot Grigio - Cheap and Good


The Kirkland Signature Pinot Grigio from Costco, only $4.99 and packed with flavor. Pinot Grigio from Friuli Grave, Italy. This Kirkland Signature wine is




www.reversewinesnob.com













2020 Kirkland Signature Pinot Grigio Friuli


This is always a tough bottle for me to review, and might be even trickier this year with this new 2020 vintage. As I've mentioned in prior reviews, I think I did figure it out




costcowineblog.com


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> A little flat/flabby for my taste (I believe that's a style choice w/ this grape though) but certainly enjoyable on this warmish spring day. And at $4.99, I'll drink it all day long and won't complain a bit. Worth every penny, and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirkland Signature Pinot Grigio - Cheap and Good
> 
> 
> The Kirkland Signature Pinot Grigio from Costco, only $4.99 and packed with flavor. Pinot Grigio from Friuli Grave, Italy. This Kirkland Signature wine is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reversewinesnob.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Kirkland Signature Pinot Grigio Friuli
> 
> 
> This is always a tough bottle for me to review, and might be even trickier this year with this new 2020 vintage. As I've mentioned in prior reviews, I think I did figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> costcowineblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88505


We buy all the time, cannot complain with so a cheap price.


----------



## geek

Salud amigos, from the DR.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Salud amigos, from the DR.View attachment 88506
> View attachment 88507




Nice! My traveling friend has wrangled his next Farmers Helping Farmers volunteer gig in the DR!  It was your pic of the Presidente billboard that convinced him, lolol!


----------



## jswordy

Oh Lord, yes...


----------



## jswordy

Getting ready for the PREAKNESS! Mmmm, this is some good stuff...


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Getting ready for the PREAKNESS! Mmmm, this is some good stuff...
> 
> View attachment 88617



Salted caramel? Whisky? Two of my favorite things! Or as an old commercial once stated: 'two great tastes that taste great together'.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Salted caramel? Whisky? Two of my favorite things! Or as an old commercial once stated: 'two great tastes that taste great together'.



Only thing is, I wish I could remember which horse won the Preakness!    Have to look it up, I guess...


----------



## ibglowin

Turns out 10 year old Port I made from Petite Sirah/Zinfandel grapes is still pretty freaking amazing stuff......


----------



## jswordy

Never had this version before, but Jacob's Creek was BOGO and there were 2 of these on the shelf, so I grabbed them with the others. We shall see!




REPORT: Low tannin, low structured, medium bodied, mild, inoffensive, unobtrusive. You know – boring!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Turns out 10 year old Port I made from Petite Sirah/Zinfandel grapes is still pretty freaking amazing stuff......
> 
> View attachment 88706



How’s the sweetness?


----------



## ibglowin

Perfect. LOL I fermented to dry and then sweetened with Alexander's Zinfandel concentrate and then some simple syrup until SG was 1.03 which was what the La Bodega Port was when I made that and it was the perfect sweetness level IMHO.



geek said:


> How’s the sweetness?


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> Getting ready for the PREAKNESS! Mmmm, this is some good stuff...
> 
> View attachment 88617


Picked up a bottle last time you showed a picture of the bottle. Son and Son-in-law showed up the next weekend and that was end of that bottle.
A nice sipper for sure.


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> Picked up a bottle last time you showed a picture of the bottle. Son and Son-in-law showed up the next weekend and that was end of that bottle.
> A nice sipper for sure.



Mrs. Jswordy said, "The entire house smells like caramel!"  

And I replied, "Wha's tha' ya shay?"


----------



## Tipsy

jswordy said:


> Getting ready for the PREAKNESS! Mmmm, this is some good stuff...
> 
> View attachment 88617


I tried to like it, I did. It was a different brand but it wasnt anything great for me. I love the peach whisky though. Yum


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Mrs. Jswordy said, "The entire house smells like caramel!"
> 
> And I replied, "Wha's tha' ya shay?"


Did you offer to share?


----------



## Tipsy

This is pretty tasty though


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> anders erickson old fashioned



I like that a lot. Will try the dark syrup next time around.


----------



## jgmann67

jswordy said:


> Oh Lord, yes...
> 
> View attachment 88538



A shame I can only hit "like" once... one of my favorites.


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Did you offer to share?



Sure, anytime, but she is generally a one-beer person.


----------



## jswordy

Tipsy said:


> I tried to like it, I did. It was a different brand but it wasnt anything great for me. I love the peach whisky though. Yum



Ah well, different strokes. But brand matters. I was able to snag a bottle of this ONE TIME, and have been looking for it again ever since. Tried lots of other brands. Nope, not *at all* as good.


----------



## jswordy

Tipsy said:


> This is pretty tasty though



Like I said, different strokes. I am in no way, shape or form a port drinker. Ew.


----------



## ibglowin

Another Costco "why am I bothering to try" wine........ Lodi field blend no less and 92pts WE. Free bottle included.......


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Another Costco "why am I bothering to try" wine........ Lodi field blend no less and 92pts WE. Free bottle included.......
> 
> View attachment 88861



92 pts?


----------



## ibglowin

Editors Choice no less. Supposedly $20 MRSP






geek said:


> 92 pts?


----------



## cmason1957

I was at Costco on Tuesday night and scored some really good Spanish Tempranillo at that same price point. It didn't have the fancy 92 points stickers and was a screw-cap so no free bottle, but at that price how can you not try it. I have only regretted one wine purchase from Costco. They try to only have decent wine.

I marvel at the economics of commercially making a wine at that price point. I figure Costco marks up at least 30%, so that means they are getting the wine at about $4.50/bottle or $54/case. It has to cost the winery about $1.25 to make that bottle for those numbers to make economic sense, doesn't it?? Maybe $2 at the outside. And that (for my Tempranillo at least) included shipping from Spain. Amazing to me, I suppose economies of scale really come into play for them.


----------



## ibglowin

Plus you could take the empty bottle and receipt back to Costco and tell them you didn't like the wine or that it was bad, whatever and they will refund your purchase.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Editors Choice no less. Supposedly $20 MRSP
> 
> View attachment 88876



How many you got Mike? lol
At that price it cannot be wrong...!!


----------



## ibglowin

I didn't purchase any as I am pretty stocked up at the moment.



geek said:


> How many you got Mike? lol
> At that price it cannot be wrong...!!


----------



## Neb Farmer

ibglowin said:


> Plus you could take the empty bottle and receipt back to Costco and tell them you didn't like the wine or that it was bad, whatever and they will refund your purchase.



Good plan ecept it will cost more money in gas than the refund will be.


----------



## winemaker81

Neb Farmer said:


> Good plan ecept it will cost more money in gas than the refund will be.


Also, Costco may cancel the account of anyone who abuses their generous return policy.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Also, Costco may cancel the account of anyone who abuses their generous return policy.



Damn spoil sports!


----------



## David Violante

Tonight, it’s a Madeira…


----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 88908


Yup, definitely not hanging out enough!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

A load of fun, right here. Made the trip with my friend who will be in the Dominican Republic in July. Fun wines, no stuffiness allowed. Case of Excelsior cab sav (toldya I'd get some!), case of Jam Jar sweet shiraz. The Excelsior kicked butt on a $22.99 Napa Cab also served at that university event I went to. I paid $9.99 a bottle, minus a 10% case discount. The Jam Jar is a "I don't feel like being a wine snob right now" wine, and you can't get it here for under $11 a bottle. But LIQUOR PLANET had it on sale for $6.99. Did I intend to buy a case? No, but...  Both are South African.

The beer is all Presidente (product of the Dominican Republic), despite the boxes. I have a carboy of my Bored-D'oh V2 to bottle, probably tomorrow, and then the wine cellar is officially full. No room for a bottle even if I wanted to buy one. Likewise, no room in my shop refrigerator for more beer, either. They knocked 10% off the entire purchase, too, PLUS we got to sample several high-dollar whiskeys and bourbons on their dime (100 to 121 proof). Left feeling GREAT, lol... Another great trip!


----------



## geek

Remember this wine? I think it is getting spoiled a bit, need to check notes but maybe 7 years old


----------



## geek




----------



## bakervinyard

Old fashioned using craft bourbon!


----------



## geek

Now we switched


----------



## ibglowin

What temp has it been stored at for those 7 years. If you say "room temp" yea probably over the hill.......



geek said:


> Remember this wine? I think it is getting spoiled a bit, need to check notes but maybe 7 years old View attachment 88954


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> What temp has it been stored at for those 7 years. If you say "room temp" yea probably over the hill.......


Basement temps which swing up and down based on the season. Winter temps excellent for the wine but summer is not good.


----------



## ibglowin

Whats the temp in the Summer months?



geek said:


> Basement temps which swing up and down based on the season. Winter temps excellent for the wine but summer is not good.


----------



## winemaker81

With smoked ribs we had the Rob Roby, which is a Cabernet Franc heavy blend. At 7 yo the wine is very good, and would be good another 5 years from now, if it had not been chosen for sacrifice!

The Sauternes was in place of dessert.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Whats the temp in the Summer months?



Too hot for wine and humid.
I think it goes around 70s but with the de-humidifier it gets a tad warmer maybe.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Too hot for wine and humid.
> I think it goes around 70s but with the de-humidifier it gets a tad warmer maybe.


My basement runs around 50 in the coldest part of winter and 69 or 70 in August. Right now, for example, it's 63 degrees. I've stored wine down there for 10 years with no problems.


----------



## jswordy

The 2018 Excelsior was a WE Top 100 Value Buy (#95), and this 2020 is a very good wine, especially if allowed to breathe a bit. A dark and brooding cab., like I like 'em. Give it 1-2 more years in my cellar and mmmm... Pretty darned tasty now!


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> My basement runs around 50 in the coldest part of winter and 69 or 70 in August. Right now, for example, it's 63 degrees. I've stored wine down there for 10 years with no problems.



Yep, my main a/c duct runs through the crawlspace right over the root cellar that is now my wine cellar. It's always around 65 tops there, even when 99 outside. Gotta love the good, cool Earth – we'll be there longer than we are topside!  Cheers!


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Yep, my main a/c duct runs through the crawlspace right over the root cellar that is now my wine cellar. It's always around 65 tops there, even when 99 outside. Gotta love the good, cool Earth – we'll be there longer than we are topside!  Cheers!


Yep! That dirt sleep's a long un ...... and cool too!


----------



## David Violante

Enjoying a wonderful adult lemonade with thanks to @Jovimaple for the recipe tweak.


----------



## Boatboy24

Another 90+ degree day and I'm feeling too lazy to squeeze limes.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Another 90+ degree day and I'm feeling too lazy to squeeze limes.
> 
> View attachment 89079



The temp up here really cooled down a bit, actually upper 50s right now....


----------



## geek

Last evening


----------



## David Violante




----------



## Boatboy24

Better than expected, but in the same neighborhood as my expectations.


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck.......


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## ibglowin

If you like Cali Pinot. This stuff is flat out amazing........


----------



## wood1954

Last years Marquette, I almost tossed the entire crop, but it came around and is quite good. The MLF really mellowed it out. No bad smell at all. Only complaint is it feels a bit thin.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Earlier today…


----------



## geek

Last evening.


----------



## geek

Testing another picture


----------



## geek

Finishing off


----------



## winemaker81

I just finished a 60 hour work week, something I haven't done in a while. I can't say I miss it. In the hour since I got done, I've learned that I prefer blue Curacao to triple sec when making margaritas.

I learned a long time ago to use fresh lime juice. I don't buy margaritas out as they use a mix. Plus the price is ridiculous .....


----------



## heatherd

winemaker81 said:


> I just finished a 60 hour work week, something I haven't done in a while. I can't say I miss it. In the hour since I got done, I've learned that I prefer blue Curacao to triple sec when making margaritas.
> 
> I learned a long time ago to use fresh lime juice. I don't buy margaritas out as they use a mix. Plus the price is ridiculous .....
> 
> View attachment 89638


Our time in San Antonio spoiled me for a few things: homemade tortillas, homemade tamales, fresh guacamole, and really good margaritas. We do ours with fresh lime as well. 

In my glass tonight is a glass of newly-bottled Finer Wine Kits Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## geek

Nice and cold after cutting the grass in a hot day.


----------



## ibglowin

When did Corona start making canned water?




geek said:


> Nice and cold after cutting the grass in a hot day.
> 
> View attachment 89642


----------



## geek

They started serving wine in cans and small plastic bottles


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> When did Corona start making canned water?


C'mon now... Keep the gloves up!


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck!


----------



## ibglowin

PDG with leftover Tri Tip!


----------



## vinny

2018.. Quite nice


----------



## ibglowin

Perfect pairing with lemony shrimp with risotto!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Perfect pairing with lemony shrimp with risotto!
> 
> View attachment 89913



Looks refreshing


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

The included tasting notes that come with each bottle of EPOCH (pronounced Epic) wines is really clever IMHO.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> each bottle of EPOCH (pronounced Epic)



AFAIK, yes, the English words "epoch" and "epic" are homonyms.


----------



## Rocky

This was in my glass today. I only have enough for one more pop. A "mercy flight" to my Bomb Shelter (liquor store) coming up!


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a couple of these while at the beach last week. Pretty bland on their own, but refreshing with a lime wedge thrown in.


----------



## ibglowin

So your saying there was not enough "vibrant lime" in there!




Boatboy24 said:


> Had a couple of these while at the beach last week. Pretty bland on their own, but refreshing with a lime wedge thrown in.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So your saying there was not enough "vibrant lime" in there!



Precisely. Well, that and Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## winemaker81

The Vouvray (Chenin Blanc) was served with dinner, and the Marsala was for making dinner. Of course, I had to perform a quality check on the Marsala, to ensure it was good .....


----------



## winemaker81

Went shopping with the missus, buying hardware for the guest bath. I needed a drink when I got back ...+


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 saw a recipe for a drink she wanted to try -- Aperol Spritz. It's easy -- 3 oz Prosecco, 2 oz Aperol (orange liqueur with bitter aftertaste), and 1 oz sparkling water.

When she discovered Aperol has a bitter aftertaste, she lost interest, but since mine was piqued, I purchased a bottle.

I made a drink and my son & I split it. Both agreed the aftertaste was offputting, and Mrs WM81 did not like it. 

Being the bright guy he is, my son suggested that as an aperitif it properly goes with food. We each snarfed a piece of smoked gouda, and WOW! The bitter aftertaste was muted and the drink works very well in this regard.




We are grilling strip steaks for dinner. Mrs. WM81 will enjoy the Prosecco, while #1 son and I will enjoy a 2016 red.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not pictured: Hornitos Plata tequila.


----------



## ibglowin

Might be time for a Costco run.....









2021 Kirkland Signature Cotes De Provence Rosé


Look what's back in stores and right on time. We usually see the Kirkland Cotes De Provence Rose hit stores in the July 4th timeframe. And be aware, these bottles move fast. Like really fast.




costcowineblog.com


----------



## Boatboy24

Pizza night!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Might be time for a Costco run.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Kirkland Signature Cotes De Provence Rosé
> 
> 
> Look what's back in stores and right on time. We usually see the Kirkland Cotes De Provence Rose hit stores in the July 4th timeframe. And be aware, these bottles move fast. Like really fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> costcowineblog.com



I was just thinking about a Friday run.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> I was just thinking about a Friday run.



I'm in, what time should we go?


----------



## ceeaton

Guess I gotta share one with @jgmann67 since he drank all of his years ago, such a wine lush . . . it's still pretty darn good at almost 6 yrs old!




Sorry Jim, only found one bottle so far. But found a case of original Forza, some 5 yr old Pinot Noir, a case of the Zin from the mix you made, a 5 yr old Brunello.... I'm having some fun tonight on a wine safari! 

Also found a wine from a Chilean chianti juice bucket with about 10 lbs of macerated cranberries added. My wife is excited, that was one of her favorite wines! Curious if the cranberries are still discernable, yeast pitched 5 years and two months ago.


----------



## reefman

Wow, it’s been awhile since I posted.
Now fully recovered from 2018 bypass surgery.
Found a couple old bottles of concord wine made from grapes I bought at the shady maple farmers market in PA. 
This wine is dated 2016, and at the time it didn’t turn out very good. Kept a few bottles and opened one this week, it has aged very well, I’m quite surprised.
Got some others from that time frame as well, gonna try them this weekend.


----------



## David Violante

Very interestingly it tastes a bit like a Madeira. The Mrs. and I had it on our trip to NM.


----------



## Boatboy24

reefman said:


> Wow, it’s been awhile since I posted.
> Now fully recovered from 2018 bypass surgery.
> Found a couple old bottles of concord wine made from grapes I bought at the shady maple farmers market in PA.
> This wine is dated 2016, and at the time it didn’t turn out very good. Kept a few bottles and opened one this week, it has aged very well, I’m quite surprised.
> Got some others from that time frame as well, gonna try them this weekend.



Good to see you back and fully recovered.


----------



## heatherd

Finer Wine Kits Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## ibglowin

David Violante said:


> View attachment 90417
> 
> 
> Very interestingly it tastes a bit like a Madeira. The Mrs. and I had it on our trip to NM.


----------



## sour_grapes

reefman said:


> Wow, it’s been awhile since I posted.
> Now fully recovered from 2018 bypass surgery.
> Found a couple old bottles of concord wine made from grapes I bought at the shady maple farmers market in PA.
> This wine is dated 2016, and at the time it didn’t turn out very good. Kept a few bottles and opened one this week, it has aged very well, I’m quite surprised.
> Got some others from that time frame as well, gonna try them this weekend.



Glad to see you back and recovered!


----------



## ibglowin

You picked a bottle from probably some of the best wines in NM. Meaning the DH Lescombes Limited Release wines. The family owned winery is 100% French heritage and was an early entry into growing Vinifera grapes in NM. Their LR Cab Franc is quite amazing year after year. I bought one years ago that won a double gold and it was definitely worth the price of admission. Glad you enjoyed your trip to NM and the wine!



David Violante said:


> Very interestingly it tastes a bit like a Madeira. The Mrs. and I had it on our trip to NM.


----------



## David Violante

It was SO good… such a wonderful and smooth flavor. I love the family history too. And... they can ship to NY… We had an absolutely amazing time hiking around Abiquiu. Thoroughly loved it. It was also the first time we were able to see the Milky Way in person, shooting stars and all. And watching storms form, rain like heck with thunder and lightning, and then dissipate, all miles and miles away across the plains. Just spectacular. Can’t wait to go back!


----------



## winemaker81

This one is 21 months old. It's good, but it needs another year in the bottle. In contrast the Meritage Plus (Merlot + Zinfandel + other Bordeaux grapes) is totally drinkable now. This works for me, as I have something I really like to drink while the Meritage is aging.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Last night


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

This was flat out amazing for $15. 2nd label project for Rasa Vineyards which makes nothing but top shelf wines from grapes grown at some of the finest vineyards in WA State. The exact vineyard breakdown year to year isn’t released, but in the past it has included some of Washington’s best: Kiona, Wallula Gap, Weinbau, Dionysus, Bacchus, XL… plus more that contractually can’t even be mentioned. In 2018, the blend is Cabernet Sauvignon, Syrah, Merlot, Cabernet Franc, Malbec, Grenache, and Petit Verdot. About 80% of the grapes were fermented with native yeast, with a total of 20% whole cluster to provide structure to this fruit-forward blend. The grapes were all fermented separately, including free run and pressed versions, and then blended together. The final blend spent 17 months in French oak (15% new) and has 14.7% listed alcohol. 


Love the name as well as the wine!


----------



## David Violante

Wow that sounds really good~


----------



## ibglowin

Rasa Vineyards in Walla Walla has an interesting back story. 






The Story | Rasa Vineyards







www.rasavineyards.com





The wines all have interesting names and backstory's as well.






Occam’s Razor | Rasa Vineyards







www.rasavineyards.com


----------



## winemaker81

My brother conducted a bourbon tasting for my son & me. From left to right, the bottles are: Johnny Walker Blue, Four Roses, Eagle Rare, Sazerac Rye, Old Ezra 7, Old Forester 1910, Bluegrass, Woodford Reserve, Buffalo Trace.

He threw in a Sazerac Rye as a ringer, and we tasted Johnny Walker Blue afterward, as it's not in the same class as bourbon.

The results were surprising. Old Ezra 7 and Old Forester 1910 were highly rated in several articles, and we all disliked them.

Bluegrass as next -- it's claim to fame is it's made from blue corn. It smelled and tasted like tortilla chips. Ugh!

I've had Eagle Rare before, and was not impressed, and we all agreed it was #4 from the bottom.

Four Roses was my brother's go-to bourbon, but it's been replaced.

The last 2 (Woodford Reserve, Buffalo Trace) were the tough ones. My brother prefers Buffalo Trace, my son prefers Woodford, and I went back-n-forth, with no clear winner.


----------



## ibglowin

SIL out in CA is quite the bourbon aficionado. I think his latest favorite is Basil Hayden






winemaker81 said:


> My brother conducted a bourbon tasting for my son & me. From left to right, the bottles are: Johnny Walker Blue, Four Roses, Eagle Rare, Sazerac Rye, Old Ezra 7, Old Forester 1910, Bluegrass, Woodford Reserve, Buffalo Trace.
> 
> He threw in a Sazerac Rye as a ringer, and we tasted Johnny Walker Blue afterward, as it's not in the same class as bourbon.
> 
> The results were surprising. Old Ezra 7 and Old Forester 1910 were highly rated in several articles, and we all disliked them.
> 
> Bluegrass as next -- it's claim to fame is it's made from blue corn. It smelled and tasted like tortilla chips. Ugh!
> 
> I've had Eagle Rare before, and was not impressed, and we all agreed it was #4 from the bottom.
> 
> Four Roses was my brother's go-to bourbon, but it's been replaced.
> 
> The last 2 (Woodford Reserve, Buffalo Trace) were the tough ones. My brother prefers Buffalo Trace, my son prefers Woodford, and I went back-n-forth, with no clear winner.
> 
> View attachment 91226


----------



## winemaker81

Basil Hayden looked good, so I bought one. I like it!





Last week were were near Syracuse NY, visiting family. Wednesday was a winery tour, and Thursday we enjoyed a few bottles of wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Tonights pairing with the Ahi Tuna. Amazing juice to say the least!


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

I stopped buying margaritas out as they are ridiculously expensive and most places use sour mix in lieu of fresh lime juice. Today was a long day, and a blue margarita (blue Curaçao instead of Triple Sec) brightened my day!


----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> I stopped buying margaritas out as they are ridiculously expensive and most places use sour mix in lieu of fresh lime juice. Today was a long day, and a blue margarita (blue Curaçao instead of Triple Sec) brightened my day!
> 
> View attachment 91561



A simple margarita with tequila, fresh lime juice, simple syrup and a little something extra (Grand Marnier, Triple Sec, Blue Curacao) is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## ceeaton

My wife opened this one up by accident. My last bottle (I think) of a blend I made from Chilean grapes back in the spring of 2015. A Merlot bucket with a lug of grapes of Malbec, Cab Sauv and Merlot. First time I think I used a brute trash can to do a ferment. First thing I noticed when I unfinished corking it for her (she only got it part way out) was that it was a cheapy cork I used to use that was rated for 2 years max. Well at 7 years it actually held together completely, was amazed, no cork left in the bottle.

Taste is exactly like the last tasting I remembered, which was probably 3 years ago. I was thinking I'd see much more of an oxidized orange tinge where the wine met the glass, but there wasn't any (sorry, bad background now that I think of it). Incredibly smooth, still very aromatic, wish I had more!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ratflinger

winemaker81 said:


> I stopped buying margaritas out as they are ridiculously expensive and most places use sour mix in lieu of fresh lime juice. Today was a long day, and a blue margarita (blue Curaçao instead of Triple Sec) brightened my day!
> 
> View attachment 91561


I'm sorry, but in Texas you can be legally shot for margaritas that aren't green.


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Does this "remain a joy to drink from the Kirkland portfolio?" LOL




Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 91981


----------



## ibglowin

Well this did not suck. 92pts WS. The cork looks like it could have lasted another 20 years. Looks like brand new.


----------



## winemaker81

We celebrated our elder son's birthday today, as our youngest was in town. The CS went great with steak.





During a family game of Clue, we enjoyed a glass of a birthday present:


----------



## Ohio Bob

Chambourcin from a local northeast Ohio winery. Yesterday tasted a little thin, today it seems to have improved. I’m interested in this varietal because I can get crushed juice with skins by the bucket from Klingshirn winery. Way easier than trying to find these grapes, at least locally to me.


----------



## winemaker81

@Ohio Bob, Chambourcin makes a very good wine in the middle Atlantic states.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 91982
> 
> 
> Does this "remain a joy to drink from the Kirkland portfolio?" LOL



Probably not as good as what was in your glass tonight, but pretty darn good juice at that price point.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco wine blog says pretty much the same thing. 88pts the last three vintages.



Boatboy24 said:


> Probably not as good as what was in your glass tonight, but pretty darn good juice at that price point.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Probably not as good as what was in your glass tonight, but pretty darn good juice at that price point.



How much at Costco? I didn;'t see it locally, but will check again.


----------



## ibglowin

IIRC Costco Wine Blog said $8.99



geek said:


> How much at Costco? I didn;'t see it locally, but will check again.


----------



## David Violante

These were last night with friends and some very yummy grilled steaks and vegetables. Super nice wines…


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> How much at Costco? I didn;'t see it locally, but will check again.



@ibglowin is correct - $8.99.


----------



## ceeaton

Starting to go through some wines on my basement floor. Had to move a bunch when they installed a new heat pump/air unit a couple of months ago. Got me thinking that maybe 5-6+ year old wines might have been better being consumed by now. Opened up a WE Selection Italian Brunello w/skins kit wine, made in February of 2016. Has a Nomacorc in it, so wasn't worried about that being compromised. I probably haven't had this wine in 3 years or so. As I remember, my last tasting had a bit of what I thought was "kit taste" to it, like a somewhat cooked sugary fruit flavor to it. It still does, but it is has refined into a mix of raisin and plum flavors. It's definitely on the alcoholic side, I definitely will need to take care trudging up the basement stairs when I go to bed in a bit.

Really pleasant and flavorful, yet strong wine. 6 1/2 years hasn't hurt this one at all.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Might be time for a Costco run.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Kirkland Signature Cotes De Provence Rosé
> 
> 
> Look what's back in stores and right on time. We usually see the Kirkland Cotes De Provence Rose hit stores in the July 4th timeframe. And be aware, these bottles move fast. Like really fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> costcowineblog.com


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 92157



Forgot to pick a couple of that Rose at Costco


----------



## geek

Which one for tonight? 
The blue bottles on the corners is home made blueberry wine I made a few years ago, need to check my notes.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Forgot to pick a couple of that Rose at Costco



Go back!


----------



## Hazelemere

Brehm 2021 Columbia River frozen Gewurtztraminer juice (super fragrant but flat)/California Gewurtztraminer juice (low fragrance acidic?) blended with high acid Brehm California Chardonnay frozen juice in a blend to SG 1.002 (my wife likes it this way) and then reblended with an acidic but tasty and fragrant Brehm Chenin Blanc frozen juice to get the acid up. I actually blended this in the glass. Here are my comments:

really good smell from the Columbia River Gewurtztraminer and the Chenin Blanc.

acid is perfect for me but too high for my wife (i.e. don't be afraid to blend wines on the run - this lets me drink the Chenin Blanc unsweetened in the best way possible for my palate so my wife can drink the non-Chenin Blanc part her way which she likes.

aftertaste for my palate is rich and long. I would drink this with prawn linguine with mushrooms and a cream sauce.

Bottom line: you can make wines in a single glass

The advantage of doing this is that you really learn to taste and smell


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Go back!



Only about 1,500 miles away. But honestly that would beat @ibglowin for sure as a récord to go to Costco


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

@Boatboy24 look what my daughter just found in the fridge


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Home made blueberry wine made a few years ago


----------



## geek

geek said:


> Home made blueberry wine made a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 92313



I think I found the notes for this wine:


Blueberry Melomel (from Blueberry puree)​*Started 08/02/14.

Aug 02*

-Added ~1lb of frozen blueberries I had in freezer for a few months
-Added a pinch of sulfite (maybe ~1/8 tsp or a bit more)
-Added ~3tsp of pectic enzyme
-Stirred really well that all must is really broken down as a puree now
-Must temp 46F
-PH=3.09 Used *1tsp* of potassium carbonate to raise the PH and measured then at 3.6

-Added 3gal of spring water and 2 quarts of honey, but SG went up to 1.050

-simple syrup with white sugar.

*PH=3.53
SG=1.082
Temp=81F*

-hydrated and pitched *71B yeast

Aug 7*

SG ~1.040 last night, added 1 tsp of Ferm aid-K (pre-hydrated) and stirred in must.....smell is really good.....

*Sept 02*

racked and k-meta added after going dry to ~ 0.998. The wine has been sitting in glass carboy since. Wine dropped lots of sediment and looks very clear even without adding fining agents.

Oct 03

Racked, added sorbate, honey and simple syrup to bring SG to 1.010 or so, then bottled.


----------



## Hazelemere

This is a 50/50 mix of 2 of my wines (Black Iris- my neighbour Iris' pitted black wild cherries, mixed with wild blackberries and dried elderberries + Marechal Foch - table wine blacker than black bone dry) mixed in the glass as shown with my wine (Tripleberry Cassis - organic raspberries, wild blackberiies and dried elederberries plus French Cassis liqueur). Alcohol on this mix in the glass is ~15.5%.

Tripleberry Cassis - 6 lbs frozen wild blackberries, 6 lbs frozen organic raspberries, 8 oz of dried elderberries, 1 bottle of French Cassis, oaked with medium toast American oak 15 cubes in a 15 bottle carboy for 120 days.

Black Iris - 9 bottles blackberry (from 6lbs blackberries, 3 lbs sugar, Imperial gallon of water), 12 bottles of wild cherry (pitted) from 6lb cherries/3lbs sugar, 1 Imperial gallon of water

Marechal Foch home grown - 4 bottles

This is very good, not because I made it but because it tastes like it could age for the next 10 years in a wine cooler and just get better.

This year I'll mix 15 lbs Raspberries, 11 lbs blackberries, 3 lbs wild cherries with medium toast American oak with 1/2 spiked with 1 bottle of Cassis and 1/2 spiked with one bottle of Chambord. I may add Marechal Foch and/or Regent homegrown organic grapes.


----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> This is a 50/50 mix of 2 of my wines (Black Iris- my neighbour Iris' pitted black wild cherries, mixed with wild blackberries and dried elderberries + Marechal Foch - table wine blacker than black bone dry) mixed in the glass as shown with my wine (Tripleberry Cassis - organic raspberries, wild blackberiies and dried elederberries plus French Cassis liqueur). Alcohol on this mix in the glass is ~15.5%.
> 
> Tripleberry Cassis - 6 lbs frozen wild blackberries, 6 lbs frozen organic raspberries, 8 oz of dried elderberries, 1 bottle of French Cassis, oaked with medium toast American oak 15 cubes in a 15 bottle carboy for 120 days.
> 
> Black Iris - 9 bottles blackberry (from 6lbs blackberries, 3 lbs sugar, Imperial gallon of water), 12 bottles of wild cherry (pitted) from 6lb cherries/3lbs sugar, 1 Imperial gallon of water
> 
> Marechal Foch home grown - 4 bottles
> 
> This is very good, not because I made it but because it tastes like it could age for the next 10 years in a wine cooler and just get better.
> 
> This year I'll mix 15 lbs Raspberries, 11 lbs blackberries, 3 lbs wild cherries with medium toast American oak with 1/2 spiked with 1 bottle of Cassis and 1/2 spiked with one bottle of Chambord. I may add Marechal Foch and/or Regent homegrown organic grapes.


+ 1lb dried elderberries


----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> + 1lb dried elderberries


SG on this wine is 1.010. The sweetness is not obvious


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92356



Lemmee guess: It did not suck?


----------



## meridaen

Just waiting for my wife to come out of surgery, so right now anything that is wet and casts a shadow will suffice.

Nice little local shiraz sitting at home waiting for me, post-Florence Nightingale duties, of course.


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Lemmee guess: It did not suck?


----------



## winemaker81

Last night, the next to last bottle of my 2019 second run blend was opened. It's surprising that a second run wine has aged so well.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92390



Nice shot!


----------



## Boatboy24

meridaen said:


> Just waiting for my wife to come out of surgery, so right now anything that is wet and casts a shadow will suffice.
> 
> Nice little local shiraz sitting at home waiting for me, post-Florence Nightingale duties, of course.



Here's to a speedy and uneventful recovery!


----------



## meridaen

Thanks mate, she's coming along ok. Endone Is a wonderful thing.

At least the hours in the hospital cafeteria pointed me in the direction of this place once more


----------



## ibglowin

Had dinner at our BFF's last night. Took these and they were both excellent with some grilled beef tenderloin.


----------



## winemaker81

My son commented he'd not have Montepulciano before, so we fixed that!


----------



## meridaen

The old man came over for Father's Day, so I popped open a bottle of 2020 shiraz that was my second vintage. I've formally written it off but you know what, it wasn't too bad. Somehow tasted like a cheap kiwi pinot, which I'll take! No idea what's going on, it was so bland last time


----------



## winemaker81

meridaen said:


> The old man came over for Father's Day, so I popped open a bottle of 2020 shiraz that was my second vintage. I've formally written it off but you know what, it wasn't too bad. Somehow tasted like a cheap kiwi pinot, which I'll take! No idea what's going on, it was so bland last time


Wat happened? Time.

Wine changes as it ages, and some wines simply need more time to develop.


----------



## ceeaton

meridaen said:


> The old man came over for Father's Day, so I popped open a bottle of 2020 shiraz that was my second vintage. I've formally written it off but you know what, it wasn't too bad. Somehow tasted like a cheap kiwi pinot, which I'll take! No idea what's going on, it was so bland last time


Give it some time before you dump it, it's only 2 years old...time is your friend, unless the dirty diapers got in there.

And what was your pH and TA when it got done?


----------



## winemaker81

I purchased sweet Marsala last week, and made chicken Marsala for dinner today. I enjoyed a glass (well, maybe 2) of Marsala after cleaning up from installing quarter round in the bathroom, and enjoyed a glass (let's not lie, 2!) of Picpoul with dinner. This is currently Mrs. WM81's favorite wine.


----------



## meridaen

ceeaton said:


> Give it some time before you dump it, it's only 2 years old...time is your friend, unless the dirty diapers got in there.
> 
> And what was your pH and TA when it got done?



No dirty diapers in this one... but my first vintage was basically liquid band-aid.

I bought cheap pH meters (first was used) both the first and second year and neither of them worked, the second year I just added the same amount of tartaric that the guys who run the winery I got the fruit from did. It's pretty hot here so I'd say it'd be high.

What I finally gleaned from them in the third year was that they have a range of added acid levels depending on the plots, and that it needs to be added pre-fement. I finally bought an expensive meter that actually works, along with finally learning how to properly clean everything the 2021 tastes a lot better.

The one thing I'd change if I started it all over again is to ask more questions of actual winemakers in winter when they're bored. And maybe buy decent equipment the first time.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92545


I gave you a "love" because I am a fly fisherman (tyer as well).

Even if it's a bad wine (which I know it's not), it can't be all that bad with a trout on the label.


----------



## ibglowin

Definitely not a "bad" wine. LOL

This wine is one of the pride and joy wines of the winemaker and winery owner Richard Funk who hails from Montana originally. Its the only wine I believe that he has custom screen printed labels and not paper so its one of his favorite wines each year to produce. 

Its a "right bank" wine with merlot the predominant varietal and then CS, CF, M and PV filling in the rest each year.

With about 40 mins of air it has opened up and keeps getting better with each sip and each bite of Detroit Style pizza from the other night.

Salud!


ceeaton said:


> I gave you a "love" because I am a fly fisherman (tyer as well).
> 
> Even if it's a bad wine (which I know it's not), it can't be all that bad with a trout on the label.


----------



## geek

I should be ashamed for posting this pic since a wine so sweet like this would make some here basically cry out loud 

Well there it is


----------



## geek




----------



## wood1954

Had some of my 2020 Marquette, picked a little early and didn’t go through MLF so a bit acidic otherwise pretty good


----------



## Noontime

ceeaton said:


> Give it some time before you dump it, it's only 2 years old...time is your friend, unless the dirty diapers got in there.
> 
> And what was your pH and TA when it got done?


We had a Grenache that was undrinkable, but 3 years and it turned a corner and became our favorite... then 2 years later started going downhill fast. Small window but we enjoyed most of them.


----------



## Noontime

Last night enjoyed a bad wine... well, its not really bad, just past it's prime (and may have reacted poorly to conditions during our latest move). It's a white blend that started having a bit of a funk to it, but added a splash of cranberry juice and wow, that really perked it up and made it very enjoyable.


----------



## ibglowin

Went really well with my BLT tonight!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Jovimaple

Tonight, hubby and I had some of the leftovers from when I bottled the RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine kit on Monday night. It's the 2nd time I have made the kit and I am blown away by how good it is right away! I have put several bottles aside so I can try them in 1, 2, and 3 years.

We drank/gave away all but one bottle of the first kit, bottled earlier this year in 375 ml bottles to get close to 30 from the 3 gallon kit.


----------



## geek

Bought this Sauvignon blanc in Atlanta a couple months ago, dry, crisp and refreshing


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93231



How's it holding up after 9 years?


----------



## ibglowin

It’s been stored at 57 degrees it’s whole life. It’s PFG for a 9 year old Super Tuscan.


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

Spaghetti again tonight. I wanted a light wine, and this one fit the bill.


​


----------



## Boatboy24

Love this stuff. Took the wifey out for a belated birthday dinner tonight. Life's too short to drink bad wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Did you bring or pick off the wine list?



Boatboy24 said:


> Love this stuff. Took the wifey out for a belated birthday dinner tonight. Life's too short to drink bad wine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 93276


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Did you bring or pick off the wine list?



Off the wine list. Was shocked to see it by the glass.


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

This is the label of the wine I posted on the last page. I DO know what is in the blend -- it's my 2020 second run with Merlot, Zinfandel, and a Vinifera blend. I labeled a couple of cases with this label just for fun. The reaction on people's faces when they read the label is amusing; although I admit I am easily amused.


----------



## jswordy

Oh hell YES, the 2016 and ribeye. Yeah, I gotta work tomorrow. F 'em.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

3 words.........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 3 words.........
> 
> View attachment 93311



"Columbia Valley Red Wine" is 4 words. Just sayin...


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> "Columbia Valley Red Wine" is 4 words. Just sayin...


----------



## ibglowin

This was yummy with taco thursday no less!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 93463



What is that? Couldn't quite make out the label.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> What is that? Couldn't quite make out the label.











Gouveia Vineyards







www.gouveiavineyards.com


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> What is that? Couldn't quite make out the label.



Their Whirlwind Rose, semi-sweet.


----------



## ibglowin

3 words.........


----------



## Hazelemere

2019 Raspberry Sour Cherry home grown organic pitted cherries with a bit of high acid Brehm Chardonnay. tasty and fragrant 6 lbs fruit 3 lb sugar 1 Imperial gallon of water with the raspberry fairy label


----------



## Boatboy24

Picked up a fresh bottle of Makers 46 yesterday, so enjoying an Old Fashioned now. Turkey for dinner, so thinking Pinot Grigio, as I'll use that in tomorrow's Bolognese.


----------



## ibglowin

Not in my glass tonight but a soon to be glass more than likely. Costco run today and they finally had the Napa red blend that got a bulk buy 90pt rating as well as the freshly bottled 2021 CDR that is always a huge fan favorite. No review yet but its always tasty and for $7 its a steal. This year they bottled under stelvin closure for a first which has got to be a first for a wine born and raised in southern France where cork is king.


----------



## bakervinyard

First of the season! Pumpkin Martini.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Hazelemere

Tripleberry Cassis

15 lbs organic wild blackberries frozen and thawed

15 lbs organic homegrown raspberries frozen and thawed

3 lbs cane sugar for 6 lbs frozen fruit with no water for 2 days then water and pectic enzyme

1 lb dried elderberries

Lalvin Bayanus yeast

Bladder pressed at ~5% alcohol to remove all of the seeds and pulp i.e. 6 day ferment with Lalvin bayanus.

Sweetened with corn sugar.

Oaked with 30 medium toast oak cubes.

Topped up with French Cassis liqueur.

This is a delicious wine, not because I made it.

Because it is what fruit wine can taste like.

I will absolutely make this again this year no less

Namaste wild things.

All of you make my heart sing.

If I ever say anything nasty to anyone it is because I think I understand quality winemaking

e.g. Italian grandfather zinfandel muscat is a trainwrecck!!!!!!!!!!!!

Klaus


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Thank you Mr. Bledsoe.......


----------



## sour_grapes

'Twas lovely, even if I know little about it...


----------



## sour_grapes

I just bought an interesting wine for $16. It is a 2009 Chateau Coufran from Haut-Medoc (St-Seurin-de-Cadourne, Pauillac Canton to be exact). The weird thing is that this is a Merlot-dominant wine from the left bank (85% Merlot, 15% Cab Sauvignon). The label says that "Chateau Coufran est aussi surnomme le <<Pomerol du Medoc>> du fait de son encepagement unique pour cette region," which Google translates as: "Chateau Coufran is also nicknamed 'The Pomerol of Medoc' because of its unique grape varieties for this region."

Anyway, tastes good!  Smooth and elegant. Good amount of pucker left, but not abrasive.


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> I just bought an interesting wine for $16. It is a 2009 Chateau Coufran from Haut-Medoc (St-Seurin-de-Cadourne, Pauillac Canton to be exact). The weird thing is that this is a Merlot-dominant wine from the left bank (85% Merlot, 15% Cab Sauvignon). The label says that "Chateau Coufran est aussi surnomme le <<Pomerol du Medoc>> du fait de son encepagement unique pour cette region," which Google translates as: "Chateau Coufran is also nicknamed 'The Pomerol of Medoc' because of its unique grape varieties for this region."
> 
> Anyway, tastes good!  Smooth and elegant. Good amount of pucker left, but not abrasive.



How's the old standby "Sideways" joke play over in France these days?


----------



## winemaker81

At this point I have no idea what is in my glass tonight -- I'll find out later.




This was a Costco buy. It contains 20 corkable split bottles and 4 screwcaps. This will be a nice addition to my bottles collection -- besides, I need another case to hold bottles.

Note -- I'm not gonna wait until 1 December, but I also won't necessarily open a bottle each night.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> How's the old standby "Sideways" joke play over in France these days?



I don't know for sure, but I sincerely doubt they pay any attention to a rando joke device from a rando American film in Bordeaux...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> I don't know for sure, but I sincerely doubt they pay any attention to a rando joke device from a rando American film in Bordeaux...


I think you should give it a go since your drinking merlot......


----------



## geek




----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> View attachment 94044


Half empty or half full, just wondering for a friend.


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> Half empty or half full, just wondering for a friend.



half full.....lol


----------



## jswordy

I had one bottle and then the store quit carrying it. I searched for over a year, but found some today. Mmmm...


----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## winemaker81

Another one from the Costco Advent wine calendar. The wines are roughly $8 USD per 750 ml bottle equivalent (all bottles are 375 ml, $4 each), and so far that is the quality. The ones I've opened have been decent, but not outstanding.

On the plus side, it's wines I'd never tried except in a collection like this, so it's valuable. Besides, I'm getting 20 corkable Bordeaux shape split bottles when I'm done!


----------



## Shurt1073

winemaker81 said:


> Another one from the Costco Advent wine calendar. The wines are roughly $8 USD per 750 ml bottle equivalent (all bottles are 375 ml, $4 each), and so far that is the quality. The ones I've opened have been decent, but not outstanding.
> 
> On the plus side, it's wines I'd never tried except in a collection like this, so it's valuable. Besides, I'm getting 20 corkable Bordeaux shape split bottles when I'm done!


Well, after seeing your post last night I decided to venture out to Sam's Club today. They had the Advent beer, and Advent spirits but no Advent Wine at our local Sam's. I like the idea of trying a 375 ml instead of a larger bottle.


----------



## winemaker81

Shurt1073 said:


> Well, after seeing your post last night I decided to venture out to Sam's Club today. They had the Advent beer, and Advent spirits but no Advent Wine at our local Sam's. I like the idea of trying a 375 ml instead of a larger bottle.


The wines are the equivalent of $8 USD bottles, and the quality reflects this. A couple have been pretty good (Spanish Grenache my son & I enjoyed after pressing today), and some have been "ok".

But IMO it's worthwhile, as I'm trying wines I'd never hear of. Dinner tonight is with a Pinot Noir from North Macedonia -- I had to look that up, as I knew it was a country but had NO idea where it was. Turns out it's between Greece, Albania, Kosovo, and Bulgaria. The wine itself is a bit too tannic and astringent, but it's a 2021, so it needs at least another year. However, now I'm willing to take a chance on a wine from this area.

If you're willing to gamble, try a subscription with Laithwaite. I re-signed with them recently and get a case each quarter. I have no idea what's coming, other than it's red (can get white or mixed, if desired), but the worst wines I've had from them was merely "good". They are trying to sell more wine, and some of it is a good deal. Some is way beyond my budget. But the scheduled cases are fun.

They also have discounted "mystery cases" about twice a year. I figure they are clearing the warehouse of odd-n-ends, and sell the wine at a discounted price. I've had good luck with these, and while I'm a red drinker, I have purchased white mystery cases and was satisfied with the result.

Note -- I'm wide open when it comes to wine, so buying wine sight-unseen works for me. YMMV


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

Actually, it's this morning. Thermometer said "35 F" and hot chocolate sounded good. It contains caffeine, so folks around me are safe until I make coffee.




Anyone recognize the cup? Gevalia used to give them out -- I've had this one longer than I've had my wife, and the mate is still in the cupboard. Still my favorite coffee cup.


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> Actually, it's this morning. Thermometer said "35 F" and hot chocolate sounded good. It contains caffeine, so folks around me are safe until I make coffee.
> 
> View attachment 94224
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize the cup? Gevalia used to give them out -- I've had this one longer than I've had my wife, and the mate is still in the cupboard. Still my favorite coffee cup.



I loved those cups as well. They left my house with my ex. I think everyone who ever even thought about trying Gevalia coffee back in the day has two.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> - I've had this one longer than I've had my wife, and the mate is still in the cupboard.



Welll, maybe you should let her out now?


----------



## Mcjeff

Hot Apple Pie. Our favorite fall drink.


----------



## Shurt1073

Apres Mocha Dessert Wine after supper ..... YUM!


----------



## ibglowin

In San Antonio this past week visiting and taking care of aging parental "stuff".

Giving this a go tonight with Pizza. Not so great out of the gates. Will see if it improves but seems off ATM.


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> In San Antonio this past week visiting and taking care of aging parental "stuff".
> 
> Giving this a go tonight with Pizza. Not so great out of the gates. Will see if it improves but seems off ATM.
> 
> View attachment 94298


Some of the Kirkland labeled wines are good, but I had the Cotes du Rhone a few years ago and was not impressed, so I'm not surprised at your reaction.

I have found that with most wines, the 7th or 8th glass is pretty good.


----------



## ibglowin

This ended up coming around after about 30 min or so. I think its just really young. Probably just bottled a few weeks ago.

They reviewed it today and gave it a decent score.









2021 Kirkland Signature Cotes du Rhone Villages


We heard from a few readers that the latest vintage of the Kirkland Cotes du Rhone Villages was hitting stores, and were surprised because it's a bit early for this one. The last vintage reached




costcowineblog.com








ibglowin said:


> In San Antonio this past week visiting and taking care of aging parental "stuff".
> 
> Giving this a go tonight with Pizza. Not so great out of the gates. Will see if it improves but seems off ATM.
> 
> View attachment 94298


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Some of the Kirkland labeled wines are good, but I had the Cotes du Rhone a few years ago and was not impressed, so I'm not surprised at your reaction.
> 
> I have found that with most wines, the 7th or 8th glass is pretty good.



Yeah, that third bottle is where it hits its prime!


----------



## jswordy

Whoa, the site was down for awhile. Anyway, tonight's libation. Mmmm... a muscular merlot... I was introduced to Ancient Peaks by the leader of the team that invented the percutaneous heart valve, but that's another story.


----------



## Shurt1073

Apres dessert wine while looking at WMT posts!


----------



## Boatboy24

Not in my glass just yet, but I picked up something new today for a future session.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Not in my glass just yet, but I picked up something new today for a future session.
> 
> View attachment 94572



That's a switch about the barrels! Usually it goes the other way around.  I'll be interested in how it is.


----------



## Shurt1073




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## vinny

Shurt1073 said:


> View attachment 94571
> 
> Apres dessert wine while looking at WMT posts!


Nice view!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sometimes, baseball double headers end with wine.


----------



## winemaker81

Following 3 weekends of grape wine tending (throughout which Mrs WM81 was patient), we spent the weekend in Carolina Beach (NC). The weather was cold, windy, and rainy, so Mrs WM81 didn't get to spend as much time on the beach as desired. But -- we found other fun things to do, and explored a few areas we had not previously explored. Saturday night we ate in -- steaks from the local Food Lion, baked potato, sweet potato, and a couple of wines from the Costco Advent calendar box.


----------



## Boatboy24

Won't win any awards, but seemed fitting for today.


----------



## Shurt1073

Time to kick back, drink some wine and catch up on winemakingtalk.com !


----------



## RevA

An 18 month old strawberry wine made with Jack Keller's recipe...


----------



## Shurt1073

Fish ... Pork ... and a bottle of Purple Toad!


----------



## cmason1957

Shurt1073 said:


> View attachment 94766
> 
> 
> Fish ... Pork ... and a bottle of Purple Toad!



Oddly enough, I have been to that Winery in Paducah, KY. Trip from St. Louis to Florida. It was a fun stop. Didn't find many that fit my wife's and my tastes (dry, make you thirsty red wines), but I think we found a few to take along the road with us.


----------



## winemaker81

I gave a co-work a bottle of FWK Strawberry wine, and she gave me this. Very nice!


----------



## RevA

I'm having a glass of mixed berry mead


----------



## ibglowin

Back in Burbank and had this last night for dinner with pasta bolognese. Probably one of the best Kirkland wines in some time. Bulk buy on this one!









2020 Kirkland Signature Napa Valley Red Blend


Here's a popular Kirkland wine hitting stores right on schedule, usually in the Sept-Oct timeframe. We've heard from several readers who found this wine weeks before we did, so hopefully it's beginning to make its




costcowineblog.com


----------



## heatherd

A lovely pale pink rose that contains 55% merlot, 20% syrah, 15% cabernet franc, and 15% tannat from SW France.


----------



## Shurt1073

Island Mist blackberry kit wine.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek




----------



## JB005

Jovimaple said:


> Tonight, hubby and I had some of the leftovers from when I bottled the RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine kit on Monday night. It's the 2nd time I have made the kit and I am blown away by how good it is right away! I have put several bottles aside so I can try them in 1, 2, and 3 years.
> 
> We drank/gave away all but one bottle of the first kit, bottled earlier this year in 375 ml bottles to get close to 30 from the 3 gallon kit.


Hi, thank you for your review... I've seen nothing but great reviews of this RJS Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine and am thinking about making a kit.

Is this more like a port or a wine where:
- You'd want to let it sit and age for years (if you can wait that long)?
- You can open a bottle and drink it over a longer period of time or have to drink relatively quickly?
- Better to bottle in smaller bottles (375 or 500 ml)? 

Also, did you do any tweaks to it or make the kit as is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jovimaple

JB005 said:


> Hi, thank you for your review... I've seen nothing but great reviews of this RJS Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine and am thinking about making a kit.
> 
> Is this more like a port or a wine where:
> - You'd want to let it sit and age for years (if you can wait that long)?
> - You can open a bottle and drink it over a longer period of time or have to drink relatively quickly?
> - Better to bottle in smaller bottles (375 or 500 ml)?
> 
> Also, did you do any tweaks to it or make the kit as is?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's a high alcohol dessert wine, so more like a port, but tastes great right away, in my experience. I made the first kit less than a year ago but I am excited to see how aging affects it.

I have left a bottle open (with a stopper, of course, in place of the cork) for several weeks and the wine is still delicious. It's a red wine base and with the additional sugar in the flavor pack, it seems to keep just fine without oxidizing in an open (stoppered) bottle for at least a while.

With the high ABV and the sweetness, I typically serve just a small amount at a time, and since it's a 3 gallon kit, I prefer the 375 ml bottles. Plus, I give it as gifts which means I can give to more of my friends and relatives if I have closer to 30 375 ml bottles than 15 750 ml bottles.

I made the kit as-is, with the exception of not worrying about the kit schedule for bottling - I bottled when I had time after the minimum time on the kit schedule. I also always add kmeta at bottling.

We love this so much that I bought the kit again for a third go-round even though I have a case left from the 2nd batch! I need to get the new batch started soon!


----------



## JB005

Jovimaple said:


> It's a high alcohol dessert wine, so more like a port, but tastes great right away, in my experience. I made the first kit less than a year ago but I am excited to see how aging affects it.
> 
> I have left a bottle open (with a stopper, of course, in place of the cork) for several weeks and the wine is still delicious. It's a red wine base and with the additional sugar in the flavor pack, it seems to keep just fine without oxidizing in an open (stoppered) bottle for at least a while.
> 
> With the high ABV and the sweetness, I typically serve just a small amount at a time, and since it's a 3 gallon kit, I prefer the 375 ml bottles. Plus, I give it as gifts which means I can give to more of my friends and relatives if I have closer to 30 375 ml bottles than 15 750 ml bottles.
> 
> I made the kit as-is, with the exception of not worrying about the kit schedule for bottling - I bottled when I had time after the minimum time on the kit schedule. I also always add kmeta at bottling.
> 
> We love this so much that I bought the kit again for a third go-round even though I have a case left from the 2nd batch! I need to get the new batch started soon!


Thank you! Now is probably a great time to buy it. Just in time for the holidays.


----------



## winemaker81

I haven't made the RJS Specialty Toasted Caramel dessert wine, but I've made numerous other ports. Like Joni, I bottle in 375 ml bottles.

My last one was the Global Vintners Chocolate/Raspberry Apres. After clearing, I put it in a 3 gallon carboy and topped with 3/4 bottle of red wine. I bulk aged 6.5 months, and added glycerin at bottling.

These wines are drinkable very quickly, and also improve with age.


----------



## JB005

Also, thank you for the info. I ordered the toasted caramel today. Home Brew Ohio has it for $110 and I also ordered the FastFerment 3G conical fermenter for $36 (Amazon). I'm excited for my orders to come.

Did you add the glycerin to sweeten or thicken the wine?

Have you thought of adding brandy to make it more of a traditional port?


----------



## Boatboy24

Those port style kits are great. It's been a while since I've done one. But the last one I did, I chapitalized to bring up the ABV, and added brandy to finish. They are very sweet, and don't seem to have an issue handling the additional alcohol. 

This reminds me - I have some older ones (2013-2014) that I should probably consume. And I'm still working on a 2013 blueberry port 'style' that turned out quite well.


----------



## winemaker81

JB005 said:


> Did you add the glycerin to sweeten or thicken the wine?


I use it to increase mouthfeel and to smooth the wine. I find that in reds it doesn't contribute sweetness as much as smoothing the oak tones. Reds are drinkable sooner, but IME it doesn't affect the lifespan.

I haven't added liquor -- yet. The Chocolate/Raspberry Apres had an extra sugar pack for step feeding, so the final result was 17.7% ABV by my calculation. Previous kits were between 15% and 16.5% ABV. Next time I do one of these kits, I plan to add Everclear to bump the ABV to 19%, and not use sorbate.


----------



## JB005

Boatboy24 said:


> Those port style kits are great. It's been a while since I've done one. But the last one I did, I chapitalized to bring up the ABV, and added brandy to finish. They are very sweet, and don't seem to have an issue handling the additional alcohol.
> 
> This reminds me - I have some older ones (2013-2014) that I should probably consume. And I'm still working on a 2013 blueberry port 'style' that turned out quite well.


Sounds delicious. 

What recipe did you use for the blueberry port style wine?


----------



## Boatboy24

JB005 said:


> Sounds delicious.
> 
> What recipe did you use for the blueberry port style wine?



I basically made it like a blueberry wine, but step fed sugar additions during fermentation to get the ABV up. It went dry and I fortified with brandy and back sweetened with a combo of merlot and blueberry concentrates.


----------



## JB005

That definitely sounds delicious. I'll try making a small batch after the toasted caramel.


----------



## bakervinyard

My daughter opened this Friday night. It was a gift she received years ago. Considering how old it is wasn’t terrible. Would have loved to tried it in its prime.
Bakervinyard


----------



## ibglowin

Remarkably this did not suck!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Remarkably this did not suck!
> 
> View attachment 95267



If you expect that any others in your cellar will suck, I can help you dispose of them.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

I've had the dregs from Grenache and Tempranillo fermenters in 1.5 liter bottles in a secondary fridge for a month -- I forgot about them. Last night I poured the Grenache off, and decided to sample it. For a very young wine, it's quite good. While it looks like a rose, it's got the structure of a light red. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## SLM

Who cares? Presentation is everything!


----------



## geek




----------



## Darrell Hawley

SLM said:


> Who cares? Presentation is everything!
> 
> View attachment 95482


Looks like you are having drinks with Harrison Ford tonight.


----------



## BarrelMonkey

Not sure if one of them will literally be in my glass tonight, but I picked these up at today's pre-Thanksgiving Costco visit:




$29.99 for a pack of 4


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Hazelemere

Organic Butternut Squash Shepherds Pie with homegrown butternut, carrots and onions. I make it with organic lean ground, tamari, worchestershire sauce, smoked paprika, home grown basil, lemon thyme, oregano basil and peas

Am eating with my Petite Pinnacle 2020-21 wine (which I made for my wife as her future house red) as follows:


Petite Pinnacle 2020 - 2021Dineen Cabernet Sauvignon JJ 202027.0​11.7%1.100​0.80​13.3​Amador Cabernet Sauvignon JJ 202012.0​5.2%1.1070.7514.5​Sheridan Syrah JJ 202012.0​5.2%1.1140.7015.6​Amador Cabernet Sauvignon 2021 KO90.0​39.0%1.1070.7014.5​Petite Sirah KO 202168.3​29.6%1.120​0.70​16.6​Regent KO 202121.7​9.4%1.0820.8510.6​231.0​100.0%1.108​0.73​14.6​

First column is lbs of grapes all hand destemmed and uncrushed, 2nd column is % grapes in the blend, 3rd column is juice specific gravity, 4th column is tongue perceived acidity in %, 5th column is estimated % alcohol by varietal. I grow the Regent. Petite Sirah is sky high brix Mettler Lodi slightly shriveled grapes (no raisins like an Amarone) in really nice condition. The Washington Dineen Vineyard Cabernet Sauvignon was a tiny bit under-ripe but not my much. We make it all the time at 14+ alcohol with less acid. In this blend its perfect by raising acid. We've made Amador Cabernet 2 years in a row (smells like cocoa, pomegranates and figs - one of a kind Cabernet Sauvignon - rich and tasty but different from anything you will ever taste). I grow Regent which drops the alcohol, adds acid and gives a red currant nose. This is really tasty, with a long finish and smells good, not because I made it ........because it is. My wife will probably drink it up over the next 3-4 years as her premium red wine. She is very fussy about what she likes to drink and this seems perfect for her. Rich, moderate acid, long finish and not too tannic. I use the name "Pinnacle" in all my Cabernet Sauvignon blends (in this case 3 Cabs). Petite Pinnacle means that I put a little (petite) amount of Petite Sirah into the Cabernet Sauvignon. My wife tasted it this evening and says that she really likes it (low acid, rich, not too tannic, fragrant, with a long aftertaste). Fermented with Lalvin RC212 for 2-4 weeks on punched down berries. Oaked with American medium toast oak cubes 5/US gallon during 90-120 day natural malolactic fermentation. Total sulphite as potassium metabisulphite 75 ppm with none added at ferment and 50 added after malolactic fermentation. What I've learned after 53 years of serious winemaking is to forget about names. Focus entirely on technique, smells and flavours. It has been a delight to discover this website and some seriously intentional winemakers and grape growers. JJ are my daughter and son in law. KO is me.


----------



## jswordy

For Thanksgiving, we dug in the cellar and broke out some of the good stuff (or I did – Ms. Jswordy is drinking Jam Jar!).  

Six years old and smooth as a baby's buttocks! My gosh, something to be thankful for!


----------



## ibglowin

I remember the day we tasted this wine at the winery back in late June of 2013. It tasted just as good today as it did back then. Needed about 40 min of air but it went amazingly well with tonight's Thanksgiving feast. 
Somehow, it did not suck!


----------



## mat_ski

Rice raisin with clover and cinnamon. My first and very surprised it turned out delicious. Family loved it too.


----------



## winemaker81

My elder son hosted dinner today for Mrs WM81, myself, and our younger son & his wife. The Scotch Irish Whiskey was the elder's b-day present to his brother.


----------



## tullamore

winemaker81 said:


> My elder son hosted dinner today for Mrs WM81, myself, and our younger son & his wife. The Scotch was the elder's b-day present to his brother.
> 
> View attachment 95708
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95707
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95706


not a scotch - u know that!
irish whisky


----------



## distancerunner

Thursday.


----------



## winemaker81

tullamore said:


> not a scotch - u know that!
> irish whisky


Apparently I saw "single malt" and stopped reading!!!  

Either way, it's good. Funny thing is I also purchased an Irish Whiskey for his birthday, and we'll sample that tomorrow.

A few years back the sons & I decided to exchange bottles of "something interesting" at birthdays and Christmas. I like this as I'm hard to buy for, and I don't have to worry about junk hanging around. The items exchanged include Cognac, tequila, Japanese whiskey, Scotch, Irish Whiskey, different types of gin, high end vodka, etc.


----------



## RevA

Testing Oakes vs unoaked Dragons blood...


----------



## winemaker81

Note on "interesting bottles": we agreed on a price limit, as some (e.g., Scotch, Cognac) get to stupid $$$ levels very easily.

I wanted a bottle of Johnny Walker Blue. Locally the bottle is $240 and the 1 oz "sample" is $20 USD.

Edit: nope, didn't buy it. I've had it, it was great! But not _that_ great ...


----------



## Hazelemere

I tasted my 2022 cyser SG 1.000 from Russet/King/Cox apple juice and unpasteurized blueberry blossom honey with overly dry otherwise decent Brehm Chenin Blanc 2021 juice. As a blend "cyser pyment" this is better IMHO than either. I'll figure exactly how much Chenin Blanc I want in the cyser (apple mead) during the Xmas holidays. I never contemplated making this but now it makes perfect sense i.e. very fragrant balanced rich table wine. I also tasted a dry homegrown Siegerrebe Madeleine Angevine 2022 which I find to be slightly flat but otherwise very tasty and fragrant. The Chenin Blanc improves this also by raising the acid which long term should also maximize the fragrance. I never contemplated making this either but again now it makes perfect sense. So the lesson here to leave wines alone so you taste them before bottling once they clear and play around with flavour combos to find nice surprises.


----------



## David Violante

RevA said:


> Testing Oakes vs unoaked Dragons blood...


What did you think? How did they turn out?


----------



## RevA

David Violante said:


> What did you think? How did they turn out?


I kind like the Oaked a bit more it adds a bit of depth. Both are still a bit young, but tasty.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Note on "interesting bottles": we agreed on a price limit, as some (e.g., Scotch, Cognac) get to stupid $$$ levels very easily.
> 
> I wanted a bottle of Johnny Walker Blue. Locally the bottle is $240 and the 1 oz "sample" is $20 USD.
> 
> Edit: nope, didn't buy it. I've had it, it was great! But not _that_ great ...



Interesting bottles?

I guarantee this will be unique. Get to the website, make your arrangements, and get some of this... The last batch was $50 per 750 ml bottle. But you have to be quick! He only sells limited quantities and only when the time is right. It sells out fast. Heaven.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Interesting bottles?
> 
> I guarantee this will be unique. Get to the website, make your arrangements, and get some of this... The last batch was $50 per 750 ml bottle. But you have to be quick! He only sells limited quantities and only when the time is right. It sells out fast. Heaven.
> View attachment 95754



Next time I'm in Huntsville...


----------



## Hazelemere

2022 Moraine (60/40 blend of deacidified homegrown Marechal Foch and Regent on SO4 rootstock on glacial moraine soil on a south facing hillside 3 degree slope 5 miles noth of Blaine, Washington. (malolactic fermentation, potassium carbonate and Acidex) and tannin reduced (via egg white) from hand destemmed grapes fermented with RC212 for 2 weeks. These grapes were unchaptalized but had too much tartaric acid some of which has settled out as potassium or calcium tartrate after being outside for 3 days with water and vodka in the airlocks so they wouldn't freeze. Most of this was used as a blender into a repaired Washington Syrah from 2020 (had a burnt rubber tire smell from low nutrient malolactic fermentation after RC 212 yeast fermentation + wild blackberry/dried elderberry table wine with a bit of black currant liqueur to make a balanced decent house red/cooking wine.

Back to the 2022 Moraine:

The acid and tannin are fine and in balance.

This is inky purple with a decent smell of, blackberries, red currants, black cherries, leather and coffee.

This has a good after taste and I will definitely make this again with or without the addition of wild blackberries and wild black cherries with dried elderberries. 

The deacidification and tannin reduction i.e. 15 mL of egg white into 15 mL water plus a bit of salt with 3 day ice cold storage around freezing temperature worked perfectly.

I added nutrient to the RC212 ferment and got a good smell post malolactic.

High tartaric acid is attributed to low night temperatures during ripening in a cold drought. There was no wasp or bird damage on any of the grapes. The Regent were spaced at 4 feet and allowed to grow 12 single clusters on 4 feet of single cane. The Marechal Foch were spaced at 6 feet and allowed to grow 16 single clusters on 6 feet of single cane. Moraine on my property is basically powder rock mixed with sand and a bit of brown clay with about 6 inches of humus on top from lawn mower deciduous leaf compost from trees all over my property except for black walnut.


The grapes hadn't seen any rain for 3 months and I didn't water them.


----------



## Hazelemere

2022 Dry Gulch Cyser

This started fermenting on October 28 with Bayanus yeast with nutrient from pure Russet/King/Cox juice unpasteurized blueberry blossom honey and pectic enzyme with no water and no sugar. The ground apples turned brown in the electric grinder ahead of a bladder press due to high tannin in the russet skins undergoing oxidation. On November 3 it was racked at SG 1.030 with hot bentonite slurry stirred in with a polyethylene stirrer on the end of an electric drill. It was sulphited on Nov 11 at SG 1.002. On November 17 it was put into my cooler and this is what I racked into a glass and tasted. This is crystal clear on November 30 and tastes like it could be ready to bottle around Easter 2023. It is still slightly tannic but the flavour is decent and the smell is really good. If the tannin drops enough in the cooler I may add some high Chenin Blanc to it to raise the acid. I posted this for people to see what bentonite can do when added mid fermentation. I use bentonite on all of my whites to remove protein and always ~6 days into an active fermentation. "Dry Gulch" refers to the fact that the apple trees received no rain for almost 3 months and were picked at the end of the drought mostly as windfalls.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

This is what is in my glasses tonight. My wife and I went to a Dewers Scotch Tasting. Three finished in different casks, French, Japanese oak (it had a fancier name than that) and one in rum casks. Followed by Dewers 12, 15, and 18. The Japanese cask one and the 15 were very nice. Those six blended Scotches were followed by Aberfeldg 12 and 15 and Cragkelleyke (or something similar to that) 13 year Olds one finished in bourbon barrel, the other in Armagnac. All very tasty.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dark, boozy, tannic and maybe a little oxidized. Not what I would expect coming out of France. Probably an experiment gone wrong that was sold to Costco.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Dark, boozy, tannic and maybe a little oxidized. Not what I would expect coming out of France. Probably an experiment gone wrong that was sold to Costco.
> 
> View attachment 95907


I think my wife and I bought one of those. It has to have some air for a Long time, think an hour or more to tame those tannins. We discovered it by accident, had a bit left in the botlle and we thought it was all gone. Nice surprise.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I think my wife and I bought one of those. It has to have some air for a Long time, think an hour or more to take those tannins. We discovered it by accident, had a bit left in the bootie and we thought it was all gone. Nice surprise.



Even an hour and it still smacks you in the face. I read a review that said they had it breathing for a day or two and it still needed a little calming down.


----------



## ibglowin

Properly named! 5 Star QPR.


----------



## sour_grapes

At a happy hour, this Vino Nobile di Montepulciano was reasonably priced AND delicious. I was worried it may not be sufficiently food-friendly, particularly since 2017 was a challenging vintage (and recent!). However, the wine was very approachable and quaffable -- and so we quaffed it!


----------



## ibglowin

Retired life is pretty good. And so is the wine!


----------



## Hazelemere

This my homegrown 2022 Carol's Muscat

Carol is my wife and the wine is a blend of Siegerrebe and Madeline Angevine

This is 60% un-chaptalized Siegerrebe (a pink muscat) at SG 1.084 in a dry cold drought and 40% Madeline Angevine (a non-muscat) at SG 1.075 chaptalized to SG 1.085 with cane sugar and fermented with Lalvin 71B yeast. The colour comes from the Siegerrebe grape skins and not from oxidation. If you live in the Pacific Northwest e.g. Puget Sound, Vancouver Island or the Fraser Valley (where I do then these are 2 grape varieties that you should grow. Madeleine Angevine dead ripe smells like nutmeg. Siegerrebe dead ripe smells like Gewurtraminer e.g. lychees.

Here are my comments on this wine:

very fragrant i.e. I'll use 71B yeast again which I used for the first time based on this site's recommendations.

acid level is perfect for a young wine and should drop as it ages as acid and alcohol react to form esters.

flavour is fine - I get lychees and nutmeg in the aftertaste.

This wine is tailor made for Chinese food containing ginger or seafood linguine containing prawns or scallops with mushrooms and garlic with onions or leek, yellow/orange/red peppers, celery or broccoli, lemon thyme, base, purple sage and oregano with roma tomatoes and parmesan, asiago, or romano cheese

I have 2 bottles that I can taste on or before Easter and I think that I will leave it alone until August 2023 at the lastest so I can adjust its sulphite level and give it time for any protein to drop that the bentonite treatment that I used missed. My gut says that if I leave it alone in my wine cooler until August 2023 I could get a really good white wine. So that is what I will do.

Finally, I have to say that this web site is a blessing and just learning about 71B yeast for whites was worth becoming a member.


----------



## tullamore

dam! - nothing
i best be getting something from the cellar - i'm dry as Dirt!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Next time I'm in Huntsville...



He announces that he has judged a batch ready and then sells out in a matter of hours, sometimes minutes. The last batch sold out in 37 minutes. I just talked to Jeff on the phone today and told him I have been trying to get a bottle for over a year. I said I understood he may release the next batch to bottle soon and I'd give him my CC number in advance! He said, "No advance orders, just keep watching for the next announcement." I said OK, and we hung up. Then he called back about 30 minutes later and told me he'd see what he could do, and he'll call me maybe in a week! YAY!!! I'm good for at LEAST two bottles, for sure...


----------



## jswordy

Hazelemere said:


> 2022 Moraine (60/40 blend of deacidified homegrown Marechal Foch and Regent on SO4 rootstock on glacial moraine soil on a south facing hillside 3 degree slope 5 miles noth of Blaine, Washington. (malolactic fermentation, potassium carbonate and Acidex) and tannin reduced (via egg white) from hand destemmed grapes fermented with RC212 for 2 weeks. These grapes were unchaptalized but had too much tartaric acid some of which has settled out as potassium or calcium tartrate after being outside for 3 days with water and vodka in the airlocks so they wouldn't freeze. Most of this was used as a blender into a repaired Washington Syrah from 2020 (had a burnt rubber tire smell from low nutrient malolactic fermentation after RC 212 yeast fermentation + wild blackberry/dried elderberry table wine with a bit of black currant liqueur to make a balanced decent house red/cooking wine.
> 
> Back to the 2022 Moraine:
> 
> The acid and tannin are fine and in balance.
> 
> This is inky purple with a decent smell of, blackberries, red currants, black cherries, leather and coffee.
> 
> This has a good after taste and I will definitely make this again with or without the addition of wild blackberries and wild black cherries with dried elderberries.
> 
> The deacidification and tannin reduction i.e. 15 mL of egg white into 15 mL water plus a bit of salt with 3 day ice cold storage around freezing temperature worked perfectly.
> 
> I added nutrient to the RC212 ferment and got a good smell post malolactic.
> 
> High tartaric acid is attributed to low night temperatures during ripening in a cold drought. There was no wasp or bird damage on any of the grapes. The Regent were spaced at 4 feet and allowed to grow 12 single clusters on 4 feet of single cane. The Marechal Foch were spaced at 6 feet and allowed to grow 16 single clusters on 6 feet of single cane. Moraine on my property is basically powder rock mixed with sand and a bit of brown clay with about 6 inches of humus on top from lawn mower deciduous leaf compost from trees all over my property except for black walnut.
> 
> 
> The grapes hadn't seen any rain for 3 months and I didn't water them.



RC212 is my secret. Won many a medal using it inappropriately.


----------



## ibglowin

What can I say but...... DNS!


----------



## ibglowin

Slumming it tonight.........


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Slumming it tonight.........
> 
> View attachment 96215



Feeling really sorry for you...


----------



## geek

Cheapo kit made a few years ago.


----------



## jswordy

2016 K Vintners Roma from the River Rock Vineyard in Walla Walla, WA. Rated 91-94 points depending on who's tasting. Does not suck, as the saying goes  – especially when bought at 50% off the $53.99 list. I had two of these, so one left. Only 752 cases made. Mmm... I gotta sip slow on this one...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> 2016 K Vintners Roma from the River Rock Vineyard in Walla Walla, WA. Rated 91-94 points depending on who's tasting. Does not suck, as the saying goes  – especially when bought at 50% off the $53.99 list. I had two of these, so one left. Only 752 cases made. Mmm... I gotta sip slow on this one...
> 
> View attachment 96239
> 
> 
> View attachment 96240



This was my second K Vintners wine, and I will buy whatever reds he makes when it is on deep discount, for sure. My gosh, it was special.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 96267



What, no Guatemalan rum? Do you have a job or something?


----------



## ibglowin

I have a few I have picked up over the years!








jswordy said:


> This was my second K Vintners wine, and I will buy whatever reds he makes when it is on deep discount, for sure. My gosh, it was special.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> What, no Guatemalan rum? Do you have a job or something?



Yep. Until Thursday at 4:30 p.m.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I have a few I have picked up over the years!
> 
> View attachment 96278



The Hidden Syrah 2017 was my other one. Also very good.


----------



## ibglowin

Snagged a bottle of this at Costco yesterday. Supposedly pretty good stuff since it was named Whiskey of the Year by WA a few days ago. It was a little cheaper than a bottle of Pappy's and much easier to source.






Jack Daniel’s Bonded Named “Whisky of the Year” by Whisky Advocate


Whiskey Advocate has named Jack Daniel’s Bonded whiskey of the year! This affordable and tasty whiskey is a must try!




bourbonlens.com


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Yep. Until Thursday at 4:30 p.m.


I wanna know what you are drinking tonight!


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> I wanna know what you are drinking tonight!


That's easy. Finishing this cabernet up. Overall, it is probably the best $7-$9 bottle of wine I've found and IMO hits above its weight. From South Africa. I keep 8-12 bottles around all the time. Easy "what to drink with dinner" choice.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Snagged a bottle of this at Costco yesterday. Supposedly pretty good stuff since it was named Whiskey of the Year by WA a few days ago. It was a little cheaper than a bottle of Pappy's and much easier to source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Daniel’s Bonded Named “Whisky of the Year” by Whisky Advocate
> 
> 
> Whiskey Advocate has named Jack Daniel’s Bonded whiskey of the year! This affordable and tasty whiskey is a must try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bourbonlens.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96308



Made 21 miles up the road using the same limestone water I make all my wine and beer from. JD is building new barrel houses like wildfire around here. My county is going to be storing more JD than Lynchburg/Moore County (a unified "metro" government) does, once JD gets done with the last houses they want to put up. My county is Lincoln County, and Lynchburg was once part of it until Moore County broke off. Jack Daniel perfected what he called the Lincoln County Process, which is what JD is made by to this day. For many, many years "Made with the The Lincoln County Process" was included on JD bottles. That process is the basis for almost all Tennessee whiskeys made today. Enjoy!


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> That's easy. Finishing this cabernet up. Overall, it is probably the best $7-$9 bottle of wine I've found and IMO hits above its weight. From South Africa. I keep 8-12 bottles around all the time. Easy "what to drink with dinner" choice.
> 
> View attachment 96309


And for dessert?


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> And for dessert? View attachment 96310




Sorry, that's about it for me on weekdays. Maybe a beer. Enjoy!


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Sorry, that's about it for me on weekdays. Maybe a beer. Enjoy!


We have SO much work to do! 

It's no longer a 'week day' you are retired!


----------



## Hazelemere

This is a 50/50 blend of 2 raspberry melomels - 2019 Raspberry Sour Cherry Melomel and 2020 Raspberry Cyser Melomel

The raspberry sour cherry melomel was non-tannic on opening fruity with a slight sediment (e.g. ellagic acid from the fruit) made from:

12 lbs pitted homegrown organic frozen sour cherries
20 lbs frozen homegrown organic raspberries (3 varieties including Mettler)
unpasteurized cranberry blossom honey to SG 1.090 with 1 Imperial gallon of water for each 6 lbs of fruit. Plus nutrient and pectic enzyme. Lalvin Bayanus yeast finished at SG 1.012 with honey and sorbate.

The Raspberry Cyser Melomel was tannic on opening but softened a day later (oxidation of Russet apple tannin) and was made from:

raspberry wine - 6 lbs raspberries per Imperial gallon of water and 3 lbs cane sugar
cyser - pure russet juice with a bit of King and Cox apple with unpasteurized blueberry blossom honey

60% raspberry and 40% cyser. The russet apple tannin is dominant on day 1. 

On day 2 everything is in balance on a 50/50 blend of these 2 wines. This mix is very aromatic and I'll drink these 2 wines this way again to drop the russet tannin.

This year I made Raspberry Chambord which I'll tell you about later.


----------



## winemaker81

I purchased this one through Laithwaite, got the magnum as a special. It doesn't fit most of my racks, so I had to open it! Vivinio rates it at 4.3 with 137 reviews. I concur.


----------



## Hazelemere

I decided to taste my 2022 Raspberry Chambord from a cooler carboy.

which is 25 bottles of raspberry wine from 6 lbs of raspberries per 1 Imperial gallon of water and 3 lbs cane sugar to SG 1.004 with 1 bottle of Chambord (French Black Raspberry liqueur). This finished fermentation at SG 0.992 on September 21. I've never made this before. Here are my comments:

Nice deep colour.

Very clear.

Rich interesting complex smell.

A bit tangy at SG 1.004 but flavour is really good so I think that I will leave it alone at the lowest residual sugar that I've ever used on a raspberry wine.

I think that I'll make the next one (same recipe) as a Raspberry Chambord Port. Chambord liqueur has wonderful properties.

I think that I'll bottle this around easter so I can take some to my sister in August who loves my fruit wines especially raspberry and blackberry wines.

This recipe is definitely a keeper IMHO. I think I'll make it both ways as a table wine and as a port.

Dextrose was used to raise SG from 0.992 to 1.004 since cane sugar leaves an aftertaste unlike dextrose.


----------



## Hazelemere

Finally here is 2022 Tripleberry Cassis which is a port made as follows:

6 lbs frozen organic raspberries, 3 lbs cane sugar, 1 Imperial gallon of water
6 lbs frozen wild dead ripe blackberries, 3 lbs cane sugar, 1 Imperial gallon of water
1/2 lb dried elderberries, pectic enzyme and nutrient containing B vitamins
fermented with Lalvin Bayanus yeast fed with dextrose at ~15% alcohol to get to ~18% alcohol
medium toast American oak cubes 6 per Imperial gallon for 120 days
2 bottles of French Cassis (blackcurrant liqueur)

I tasted this out of my cooler:

Here are my comments:

Deep dark wine

Very fragrant. Good nose. The elderberries give a nice smokiness.

Flavour is fine but I like more acid. I'll probably add citric in increments of 1/2 tsp per carboy until I get the sweetness/acid balance I like.

This wine has a good aftertaste. With the right amount of acid it could be really good.


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Yep. Until Thursday at 4:30 p.m.


I read this wrong. Somehow I saw tonight at 4:30.. 

So I rephrase my previous statement. I want to know what you are drinking *Thursday! *


----------



## jswordy

@ibglowin


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> I read this wrong. Somehow I saw tonight at 4:30..
> 
> So I rephrase my previous statement. I want to know what you are drinking *Thursday! *


----------



## fermenter

Maybe some of us have only "weak" days


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> View attachment 96343


Now, that's a celebratory bottle of wine. 

I was thinking going home to finish a bottle of last nights wine to celebrate retiring? 

Now, we are on the same page!


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Now, that's a celebratory bottle of wine.
> 
> I was thinking going home to finish a bottle of last nights wine to celebrate retiring?
> 
> Now, we are on the same page!



Just two drunks tryin ta find the next buzz?


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Just two drunks tryin ta find the next buzz?


Tryin?? Pretty sure I caught me one.


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> View attachment 96343



OMG, the bottle is opened! TREMENDOUS bouquet! Smooth with a slight edge that I am sure will round once it breathes, and complex. Liking it so far. *No sucky.* The bottle is opened because it is official...


----------



## ibglowin

jswordy said:


> OMG, the bottle is opened! TREMENDOUS bouquet! Smooth with a slight edge that I am sure will round once it breathes, and complex. Liking it so far. *No sucky.* The bottle is opened because it is official...
> 
> View attachment 96402


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


>


Oh hell yeah, Mike!!! And now you have to start worrying about me showing up at your doorstep, uninvited, with an empty wine glass in my hand, asking, "Can I be glowin' soon?"


----------



## geek

Anyone remember this one from a few years back. Very dry but not sure how to describe the flavor on this one.


----------



## jswordy

OK, @geek, so you made me Google "vermentino." Good job!  Do you LIKE it?


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> OMG, the bottle is opened! TREMENDOUS bouquet! Smooth with a slight edge that I am sure will round once it breathes, and complex. Liking it so far. *No sucky.* The bottle is opened because it is official...
> 
> View attachment 96402


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Anyone remember this one from a few years back. Very dry but not sure how to describe the flavor on this one.
> 
> View attachment 96403



That was an excellent kit. I'd never heard of Vermentino before making it, but I sure know about it now.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> That was an excellent kit. I'd never heard of Vermentino before making it, but I sure know about it now.



I am still clueless, waiting to see if @geek likes it. Did YOU like it @Boatboy24 ?


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> I am still clueless, waiting to see if @geek likes it. Did YOU like it @Boatboy24 ?



Loved it.


----------



## geek

Mehhhh for me, not sure where/how to describe it but made to the instructions....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Mehhhh for me, not sure where/how to describe it but made to the instructions....



Looking at the color, it may just be past its prime.


----------



## ibglowin

Here is an excellent list of whats good and whats not so good as far as the Kirkland wines at Costco.









Here are the best Costco wine bargains for the 2022 holiday season


Christmas for wine lovers and Costco fans comes early! Our drinks writer Tan Vinh and a sommelier tasted and rated more than 20 wines. Here are their faves.




www.seattletimes.com


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Here is an excellent list of whats good and whats not so good as far as the Kirkland wines at Costco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the best Costco wine bargains for the 2022 holiday season
> 
> 
> Christmas for wine lovers and Costco fans comes early! Our drinks writer Tan Vinh and a sommelier tasted and rated more than 20 wines. Here are their faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seattletimes.com



So did you agree, disagree, some of both with their list. I mostly agreed, although my wife and I both like the 2020 Kirkland Signature Napa Valley Red Blend much more than they do. and I wish I could find the 2017 Kirkland Signature Brunello di Montalcino at our Costco. They have most of the others and we have tried many of them. That Malbec we drink way to often.


----------



## ibglowin

cmason1957 said:


> So did you agree, disagree, some of both with their list. I mostly agreed, although my wife and I both like the 2020 Kirkland Signature Napa Valley Red Blend much more than they do. and I wish I could find the 2017 Kirkland Signature Brunello di Montalcino at our Costco. They have most of the others and we have tried many of them. That Malbec we drink way to often.


Wow, I thought the same thing about the Napa blend! Nice and nothing not to really ike about it for the price point. II think I purchased it based off a good review from the Costo wine blog in fact.

I have had previous versions of most everything they have produced from the Columbia Valley and thought they were all very good QPR wines as well. I just passed up the Gigonda's last week and now i wish I would have snagged a bottle.


----------



## geek

Gotta finish it off.


----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> This my homegrown 2022 Carol's Muscat
> 
> Carol is my wife and the wine is a blend of Siegerrebe and Madeline Angevine
> 
> This is 60% un-chaptalized Siegerrebe (a pink muscat) at SG 1.084 in a dry cold drought and 40% Madeline Angevine (a non-muscat) at SG 1.075 chaptalized to SG 1.085 with cane sugar and fermented with Lalvin 71B yeast. The colour comes from the Siegerrebe grape skins and not from oxidation. If you live in the Pacific Northwest e.g. Puget Sound, Vancouver Island or the Fraser Valley (where I do then these are 2 grape varieties that you should grow. Madeleine Angevine dead ripe smells like nutmeg. Siegerrebe dead ripe smells like Gewurtraminer e.g. lychees.
> 
> Here are my comments on this wine:
> 
> very fragrant i.e. I'll use 71B yeast again which I used for the first time based on this site's recommendations.
> 
> acid level is perfect for a young wine and should drop as it ages as acid and alcohol react to form esters.
> 
> flavour is fine - I get lychees and nutmeg in the aftertaste.
> 
> This wine is tailor made for Chinese food containing ginger or seafood linguine containing prawns or scallops with mushrooms and garlic with onions or leek, yellow/orange/red peppers, celery or broccoli, lemon thyme, base, purple sage and oregano with roma tomatoes and parmesan, asiago, or romano cheese
> 
> I have 2 bottles that I can taste on or before Easter and I think that I will leave it alone until August 2023 at the lastest so I can adjust its sulphite level and give it time for any protein to drop that the bentonite treatment that I used missed. My gut says that if I leave it alone in my wine cooler until August 2023 I could get a really good white wine. So that is what I will do.
> 
> Finally, I have to say that this web site is a blessing and just learning about 71B yeast for whites was worth becoming a member.


An update on this wine on December 16 re-blended in the glass with really high acid but otherwise classic tasty and fragrant California Chenin juice into wine. The re-blend is about 80% Carol's Muscat 2022 and 20% Chenin Blanc 2021.

Here are my comments on this new young blend (see photo below):

Colour is perfect i.e. no oxidation free sulphite is about 25 ppm which is perfect for this amount of acid in a white wine.

Smell - rich, complex, Chenin Blanc straw and honeydew melon, a bit of nutmeg from the Madeleine Angevine, lychees from the Siegerrebe. The Chenin Blanc dominates which is okay by me at this acid level.

Acid - like dry French Loire Valley Vouvray. This blend should age for eons. I think that I will make this for myself and let my wife drink whites that are more to her taste that are in our cellar.

Flavour - long aftertaste. This is really good and based on my experience with white wines dropping protein during the summer as a haze even in a cooler, I think that I will leave this alone until August 2023 and then bottle it ~15 bottles as Pacific Muscat 2021-2022.

This should age like gangbusters due to the high acid. I'll recheck the sulphite at bottling and adjust to ~25 ppm free and then leave it alone. It may be a killer in 5-7 years if handled properly which I will absolutely do. I have enough unbottled Chenin Blanc 2021 in carboys and bottles that I will consider re-blending with 2023 homegrown Siegerrebe and/or Madeleine Angevine to make this again to maximize the value of the Chenin Blanc.

The wines were all bentonited 3 days into a vigourous primary fermentation and from the photo you can see how well bentonite works when used this way.


Flavour - this is my palate but not wife's who doesn't like this much acid.


----------



## ibglowin

Well you know all I need to say about this stuff!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Gotta finish it off.
> 
> View attachment 96440


No snow????


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> No snow????



Everything melted, the storm was basically lots of rain and only clipped northern part of CT. I think you guys got hammered up in NH?


----------



## Hazelemere

Cooking Wine - Black Iris Moraine Pyment 2019

I cooked freezer boeuf bourginon to make stroganoff anytime from:

sirloin roast on sale at a great price, defatted, cut into about 6lbs cubes, dipped in flour and seared in olive oil
2lbs chopped portabella mushrooms sauteed in butter
4 minced organic onions and 6 garlic cloves sauteed in the drained mushroom butter
fresh homegrown organic sage, lemon thyme, oregano
tamari sauce
Worchester sauce
1 Campbells salt free beef stock on sale at a great price
1/2 bottle of the cooking wine
simmered for 3 hours to get rid of water and alcohol

Cooking wine made from pitted frozen wild black cherries from my neighbour Iris, frozen wild blackberries, dried elderberries, homegrown organic Regent and Marechal Foch grapes plus unpasteurized cranberry blossom honey

This is complex low tannin fragrant and slightly herbal like a Mourvedre with a bit of honey.

This is totally drinkable and will be used again in the same recipe, spaghetti sauce or chili. Classic cooking wine.

The bourginon turned out fine and tastes like it will make really good beef stroganoff with sour cream, peas and noodles.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Everything melted, the storm was basically lots of rain and only clipped northern part of CT. I think you guys got hammered up in NH?


I'm in the south not far from the coast (Barrington) and we got a 6" mix of heavy wet slop. But up north they got well over a foot. My son was over near Stratton Mtn. in Vermont, skiing, and they got hit with 2 feet of the stuff!


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking lot's of leftover beer, some Sierra Nevada pale ale, some Goose Island IPA, some weird Vodoo stuff, and some Labatts blue. All not drunk by my now 24 yr old son who I just had to drop off at BWI this morning. Tough duty, but he did get to be home for 27 days, his longest stay since he enlisted in the AF. Currently over Illinois on his way back to North Pole Alaska. He'll arrive hopefully at 1 am tomorrow morning, AK time (5 a.m. EST). Long day for sure.

Best Christmas present my wife and I could have, all four kids under the same roof for almost a month!


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Drinking lot's of leftover beer, some Sierra Nevada pale ale, some Goose Island IPA, some weird Vodoo stuff, and some Labatts blue. All not drunk by my now 24 yr old son who I just had to drop off at BWI this morning. Tough duty, but he did get to be home for 27 days, his longest stay since he enlisted in the AF. Currently over Illinois on his way back to North Pole Alaska. He'll arrive hopefully at 1 am tomorrow morning, AK time (5 a.m. EST). Long day for sure.
> 
> Best Christmas present my wife and I could have, all four kids under the same roof for almost a month!


I like that Goose Island IPA. Never had it until a couple of year ago.


----------



## ibglowin

Something different for a change. Good juice!


----------



## geek

I wish…..anyone tried this stuff??


----------



## bstnh1

No, but I do have a bottle of this. It was slightly less expensive $9.29.  



Meukow Cognac VS Cognac​


----------



## gilroyca

This seems like one hell of a deal!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> I wish…..anyone tried this stuff??
> 
> View attachment 96490


Not yet, but SS check is supposed to go up over 8% soon, so maybe next week.


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> Not yet, but SS check is supposed to go up over 8% soon, so maybe next week.



That would barely cover the inflation


----------



## geek

Not bad at all and for the $6.99 price it is a steal, may need to let it breathe a bit.

I’m stocking up.


----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> I decided to taste my 2022 Raspberry Chambord from a cooler carboy.
> 
> which is 25 bottles of raspberry wine from 6 lbs of raspberries per 1 Imperial gallon of water and 3 lbs cane sugar to SG 1.004 with 1 bottle of Chambord (French Black Raspberry liqueur). This finished fermentation at SG 0.992 on September 21. I've never made this before. Here are my comments:
> 
> Nice deep colour.
> 
> Very clear.
> 
> Rich interesting complex smell.
> 
> A bit tangy at SG 1.004 but flavour is really good so I think that I will leave it alone at the lowest residual sugar that I've ever used on a raspberry wine.
> 
> I think that I'll make the next one (same recipe) as a Raspberry Chambord Port. Chambord liqueur has wonderful properties.
> 
> I think that I'll bottle this around easter so I can take some to my sister in August who loves my fruit wines especially raspberry and blackberry wines.
> 
> This recipe is definitely a keeper IMHO. I think I'll make it both ways as a table wine and as a port.
> 
> Dextrose was used to raise SG from 0.992 to 1.004 since cane sugar leaves an aftertaste unlike dextrose.


SG was 1.004 but 1.012 in bulk which is normal for this raspberry dose. I racked it, bottled 10 and added a bit of sulphite 1/16 tsp in a 15-16 bottle carboy which I will leave alone through the summer. This is a really good recipe. The Chambord really improves it and I will absolutely make it again.


----------



## jswordy

I had a glass of this (2019) last night at a steakhouse, was blown away by the taste, and then prowled the innerwebs until I found a screaming good deal on a case of the 2020, which is on its way as I type. This is the original bourbon barrel-aged wine... and you can't get much better than these barrels!


----------



## Hazelemere

Pacific Moraine 2022

Sheridan Syrah recovering from burnt rubber smell blended with homegrown Marechal Foch and Regent 2022.

It went malolactic and has been treated with potassium carbonate and Acidex to remove excess tartaric acid and cleared outdoors at just above freezing temperature.

The Sheridan was fermented with RC212 yeast with no extra nutrient - a big mistake creating a mercaptan stink during malolactic fermentation). The Foch/Regent (grown in glacial moraine soil i.e. powdered rock with a bit of sand and clay) were fermented separately destemmed uncrushed with RC212 yeast with nutrient. This is 18 Regent 12 Foch and 12 Syrah in a 30 bottle carboy. I'm tempted to blend it with 2023 Wild Blackberry, dried Elderberry, Wild Black Cherry to make something more interesting i.e. Pacific Black Iris Moraine 2022-2023. Iris and Kendall my neighbours each have wild black cherry trees and we have wild blackberries across the street from our house. This blend should improve the very, very slight burnt rubber residual smell from the Syrah. I might even add 2023 Foch and Regent. Right now here are my comments on Pacific Moraine 2022:

Smell - is okay

Flavour - still a bit of tang but should drop if I add blackberries, dried elderberries and wild cherries. Good tannin from the Regent.

Aftertaste - is okay

Overall this could turn into a really tasty cooking wine if I add the wild cherries, blackberries and elderberries. I make cooking wine that I can drink that enhances food flavours especially beef or chicken e.g. Coq au Vin.

The reason that I posted this is to show the value of hyper-blending to repair wines. (in this case Syrah).


----------



## sour_grapes

We opened a bottle of my 2021-ish Bordeaux blend. It bears repeating that @Cap Puncher arranged a group buy from Wine Grapes Direct, and I wound up with about 9 gallons of nice Cab Sauv, Cab Franc, and Merlot from Washington in a 1:1:1 ratio. After it opens up a bit, it is very tasty.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Blush peach mango wine in a plastic margarita glass
Wife won’t let me use glass on the lanai. First fire of the season in the chiminea


----------



## geek

This boxed wine ain’t bad.


----------



## Hazelemere

geek said:


> This boxed wine ain’t bad.
> 
> View attachment 96544


looks like a really good combo


----------



## tullamore

bstnh1 said:


> No snow????


snow u say???? - we got 19 inches in the Ottawa, Valley - Friday to Saturday


----------



## tullamore

couple Stella Artois before dinner
and my 2018 Tempranillo


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> This boxed wine ain’t bad.
> 
> View attachment 96544



How did the boxed shrimp pair with it? I imagine pretty well.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> How did the boxed shrimp pair with it? I imagine pretty well.



Darn good


----------



## Mcjeff

My son was in Napa/Sonoma last summer and picked this up for me at the winery. We opened it last night for my birthday. Wow. Really nice!


----------



## Hazelemere

2022 Tripleberry Cassis Port

6lbs frozen wild blackberries thawed in cane sugar for 48 hours
6lbs frozen organic homegrown raspberries thawed in cane sugar for 48 hours
1lb dried elderberries (This year they were Bulgarian, last year from Orgeon)
6 medium toast American oak cubes/Imperial gallon of wine
1 Imperial gallon of water for each 6 lbs raspberries or blackberries
3lbs cane sugar for each 1 Imperial gallon of water. Starting SG doesn't matter much because every time the wine goes to SG 1.010 I add more and stir it in to alcohol ~15% and then switch from cane sugar to dextrose which has a much better aftertaste than cane sugar.
pectic enzyme
yeast nutrient
Lalvine Bayanus EC1118 yeast
Added 1 Imperial gallon of water to each 6 lbs fruit.
Added 1 bottle of French Cassis liqueur to a 5 gallon carboy at ~17-18% alcohol

Fermented for 6 days active ferment then pressed through a hydraulic bladder press to get rid of seeds at about 5% alcohol (I could have used old panty hose)
Racked off of sludge every time I got about 1 inch.
Started adding dextrose to 17-18% alcohol and then added cassis and oak cubes to soak for ~90-120 days.

This glass is the leftovers from 1 Imperial gallon that I bottled today (5 1/2) bottles. I'll leave the rest alone to make sure that it has finished dropping sediment before I bottle the rest.

This is the second time I've made it. Here are my comments:

SG is 1.020

Smell - rich, complex, smoky and very fruity

Colour - purple red

Flavour - delicious fruit port (I'm not saying it because I made it) I'm saying it because it is true. This is as good as the best fruit ports I've ever made and this recipe is a no brainer keeper. Should be good with Xmas fruit pies, tarts including mincemeat, Xmas cake and shortbread. I'm tempted to try it with pears to make poached pears or pineapple on Haagen Dasz vanilla ice cream.

Next time I'll make its cousin 2023 Tripleberry Chambord Port which is different but potentially just as good.

The secret to making this is that the blackberries and raspberries have to be as ripe as possible with lowest acid, best smell and flavour. Adding dried elderberries and American oak makes a huge difference to depth of flavour and smell.

I don't add any sulphite until the ferment stops to keep the yeast alive and strong. I use about 60-70 ppm sulphite in total.


Merry Xmas everyone

PS I never add acid or tannin and use Bayanus yeast because it can take 18% alcohol which is what I want.


----------



## Shurt1073

My 2 CENTS ...... Cabernet Sauvignon from France!


----------



## vinny

Shurt1073 said:


> View attachment 96639
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 CENTS ...... Cabernet Sauvignon from France!


BUT... that's not a sweet wine.


----------



## Shurt1073

vinny said:


> BUT... that's not a sweet wine.



You are right! Thank you for noticing. Yes .. out of my comfort zone but I'm learning and trying new wines. There are a few I can tolerate and a few that still taste like old socks! (please don't ask how I know what old socks taste like).


----------



## vinny

Shurt1073 said:


> (please don't ask how I know what old socks taste like)


I try to stay out of a man's personal affairs.  

You certainly don't have to like them, but wait till you find one that makes you think 'WOW'. Worth all the meh's and bleh's.

Have you tried a Riesling or a Pinot Grigio. Fruity, tart and just a full flavor blast prickling all the taste buds in your mouth. I love 'em


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> View attachment 96543
> Blush peach mango wine in a plastic margarita glass
> Wife won’t let me use glass on the lanai. First fire of the season in the chiminea


Suffer through friend.. Suffer through!


----------



## Shurt1073

vinny said:


> Suffer through friend.. Suffer through!




The struggle is real ... the struggle is real.


----------



## ibglowin

Somehow this was amazing! LOL I seem to be on a winning streak as of late. 60% Merlot 40% Cab Sauv. 
Aged to perfection and went really well with leftover beef short ribs with cheesy polenta.


----------



## sour_grapes

Visiting family in the Finger Lakes, so glommed onto a 2020 Cabernet Franc from Dr. Konstantin Frank. Hey, it rhymes!

Not only that, but it punches above its weight. Nothing wrong with this offering....


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Somehow this was amazing! LOL I seem to be on a winning streak as of late. 60% Merlot 40% Cab Sauv.
> Aged to perfection and went really well with leftover beef short ribs with cheesy polenta.
> 
> View attachment 96655



Someday I’d like to be like my rich friends and buy fancy/expensive wines


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> Someday I’d like to be like my rich friends and buy fancy/expensive wines



Someday I would like to be like my rich friends on WMT own an EV and jet off to a resort in the Caribbean every week or two........  LOL


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Someday I would like to be like my rich friends on WMT and jet off to a resort in the Caribbean every week or two........  LOL


I can't say I wasn't thinking it!


----------



## jswordy

Shurt1073 said:


> The struggle is real ... the struggle is real.



Dry wines aren't for everyone. In fact, most of my friends prefer "wet" to sweet wines, and my wife can't stand the stuff I drink. She'd much rather sip a sweet muscadine or scuppernong. Honestly, the prejudice against sweet wines is part of the wine snob thing I never did like, since I like well-made wine from across the spectrum. Life is short – drink what you like.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Someday I would like to be like my rich friends on WMT own an EV and jet off to a resort in the Caribbean every week or two........  LOL



...yeah, to a place I actually OWN there...


----------



## joeswine

Wine experts TRIBBIANO. Excellent in evey demention


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Your in trouble now! Had a couple bottles of that a while back.



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 96688


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Your in trouble now! Had a couple bottles of that a while back.



A little tight, but a nice blend. And as much as I love Zinfandel, I think I would dial its presence back a tad.


----------



## ibglowin

Another day, another bottle. DNS!


----------



## mat_ski

I transfered JK's jalapeno to a secondary tonight, had some that was leftover, and holy smokes, it is already delicious. I planned it for cooking but might just drink it all...


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Someday I would like to be like my rich friends on WMT own an EV and jet off to a resort in the Caribbean every week or two........  LOL





ibglowin said:


> Another day, another bottle. DNS!
> 
> View attachment 96695



Again, those guys, well better don't say a word of my rich friends....lol


----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 96717


And... How is that 7 years later?


----------



## Boatboy24

Angel's Envy in this one.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> And... How is that 7 years later?



I’d mimic what the “other guy” here says….lol

DNS!!!


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Angel's Envy in this one.
> 
> View attachment 96737



And an eyeball?


----------



## geek

To end the night with a good tone.


----------



## jswordy

Pre-destruction photo of our traditional Christmas dinner of Cornish game hens, green beans and sweet corn casserole, featuring Excelsior in the glass (Wine Enthusiast Top 100 of 2020).




Last night, I opened the first bottle of Southern Belle (Spanish Syrah and Monastrell aged in Pappy Van Winkle barrels) at a wonderful party with friends. Absolute silk and velvet. There is not a sharp, acidic or alcoholic tone in it. DNS!


----------



## winemaker81

We hosted Christmas Eve dinner for our children and my wife's parents. We served the Chardonnay and Cabernet Sauvignon I made for our younger son's wedding reception last year.




These wines were started in September 2020 and were a big hit at the reception at 14 months old. The Cab is holding up really well, but the Chardonnay is in decline. It's still good but not as good as it was a year ago. My son commented that it did the intended job and he was ok with that, and I agree.

I'll make Winexpert whites again, but will plan on using them while relatively young. Note that the 2020 Sauvignon Blanc I made from CA juice is also in decline. Most whites don't last like a red, so I typically drink 'em young, anyway.

After dinner we enjoyed a Sauternes. While my wife didn't like it (she rarely likes a sweet wine), my sons and d-in-l liked it (d-in-l prefers wines that are off-dry).


----------



## winemaker81

We hosted Christmas Day dinner for our children, featuring the typical roast turkey.

We had leftover MacGregor Blanc de Blancs from yesterday (my son & I enjoyed a glass after hours of making ravioli), FWK Tavola Pinot Noir, and my younger son brought a Starrlight Meadery Traditional Semi-Sweet Mead, which went very well with the turkey.




Post-dinner, the sons & I sampled the bottles we exchanged.




Note that "samples" are about 1/3 of a shot, as we needed to stay sober.


----------



## ibglowin

The soldiers from last night's Christmas dinner reporting for duty this AM. While both wines were excellent, the Gorman Zac's Ladder (Red Mountain) was the clear table favorite and about 50% less than The L'Ecole Ferguson (Walla Walla Valley). Both were 2014 year models.


----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> 2022 Tripleberry Cassis Port
> 
> 6lbs frozen wild blackberries thawed in cane sugar for 48 hours
> 6lbs frozen organic homegrown raspberries thawed in cane sugar for 48 hours
> 1lb dried elderberries (This year they were Bulgarian, last year from Orgeon)
> 6 medium toast American oak cubes/Imperial gallon of wine
> 1 Imperial gallon of water for each 6 lbs raspberries or blackberries
> 3lbs cane sugar for each 1 Imperial gallon of water. Starting SG doesn't matter much because every time the wine goes to SG 1.010 I add more and stir it in to alcohol ~15% and then switch from cane sugar to dextrose which has a much better aftertaste than cane sugar.
> pectic enzyme
> yeast nutrient
> Lalvine Bayanus EC1118 yeast
> Added 1 Imperial gallon of water to each 6 lbs fruit.
> Added 1 bottle of French Cassis liqueur to a 5 gallon carboy at ~17-18% alcohol
> 
> Fermented for 6 days active ferment then pressed through a hydraulic bladder press to get rid of seeds at about 5% alcohol (I could have used old panty hose)
> Racked off of sludge every time I got about 1 inch.
> Started adding dextrose to 17-18% alcohol and then added cassis and oak cubes to soak for ~90-120 days.
> 
> This glass is the leftovers from 1 Imperial gallon that I bottled today (5 1/2) bottles. I'll leave the rest alone to make sure that it has finished dropping sediment before I bottle the rest.
> 
> This is the second time I've made it. Here are my comments:
> 
> SG is 1.020
> 
> Smell - rich, complex, smoky and very fruity
> 
> Colour - purple red
> 
> Flavour - delicious fruit port (I'm not saying it because I made it) I'm saying it because it is true. This is as good as the best fruit ports I've ever made and this recipe is a no brainer keeper. Should be good with Xmas fruit pies, tarts including mincemeat, Xmas cake and shortbread. I'm tempted to try it with pears to make poached pears or pineapple on Haagen Dasz vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Next time I'll make its cousin 2023 Tripleberry Chambord Port which is different but potentially just as good.
> 
> The secret to making this is that the blackberries and raspberries have to be as ripe as possible with lowest acid, best smell and flavour. Adding dried elderberries and American oak makes a huge difference to depth of flavour and smell.
> 
> I don't add any sulphite until the ferment stops to keep the yeast alive and strong. I use about 60-70 ppm sulphite in total.
> 
> 
> Merry Xmas everyone
> 
> PS I never add acid or tannin and use Bayanus yeast because it can take 18% alcohol which is what I want.


I just bottled the rest of this ~16 bottles.
i.e. 1lb dried elderberries per carboy.
What makes this IMHO is the dried elderberries pressed out after 6 day active ferment together with 90-120 day medium toast American oak. This is delicious IMHO. Dried elderberries are expensive at $20/lb but create beautiful blackberry containing fruit ports. The raspberries have the acid and special smell that the Port needs. The cassis gives a wonderful flavour and smell from black currants.


----------



## SeniorHobby

I'm with the margarita crowd tonight! @ the_rayway and vernsgal, been there, cheers!!


----------



## jswordy

Life is short, drink the good wine. My last bottle of Pedestal Merlot. I hope we meet again.


----------



## geek

Sauvignon Blanc kit made a couple years ago.


----------



## Hazelemere

The sorcerer's apprentices Lorne and Susan since 1994 came over yesterday and bottled 7 cases of their 2021 wines. All very tasty (their opinion not mine). They are serious winemakers and connoisseurs. I've known them both for over 40 years. They gave me 3 heirloom wines 2 of which I made and 1 of which I made that I will describe here as well as I can because all of you can make it if you want and you get the recipe in total plus plus full tasting notes right here!!!

*Tripleberry Infusion Port 2011*

"This is caramel city. If I made this style again which I do to age like this I’d drop the sweetness (SG on bottling) because the caramel flavour on long aging ( this wine ~60-65 Fahrenheit for years) is intense and doesn’t need extra sweetness. This is classic old fruit port, smooth not oxidized except for the intense caramel (which comes from ultra-slow sugar oxidation) which is a bonus. This is the best old fruit port that I’ve tasted. I’ll start dropping the sweetness on my fruit ports to go for this caramel magic as they age. This is fruit silk. Good smell. No undesirable oxidation. Caramel is perfect oxidation. Perfect condition. Thank you for this." (email to my soulmates)

Here are my winemaking notes all from 2011 (my wife is a Virgo and thins that I take shitty notes):

September 30 - 24 lbs frozen wild blackberries, 10 lbs homegrown organic frozen raspberries, 15 lbs cane sugar on frozen fruit for 48 hours.

October 2 (48 hours) 5 Imperial gallons of water, 2 tsp yeast nutrient, 2 tsp pectic enzyme. SG 1.102. Bayanus EC 1118 yeast added.

October 4 - stirred SG 1.080, Oct 7 1.050

October 9 - pressed through a hydraulic bladder press at SG 1.030 into glass carboys off seeds and pulp. Added medium toast American oak.

November 17 - SG 1.021 , getting better.

November 18 - added blackberry to SG 1.021.

I blend and blend and blend. In this case I added raspberry to boost the acids.

I make at least 2 fruit ports that I can blend or not. Dead ripe organic raspberries kill in port wine. Wild or organic blackberries also kill. Dried elderberries totally kill. You can hit these ports with high end rum, brandy, cassis or chambord and be famous in your neighbo
rhood.

Namaste

Wild things

Klaus








O


----------



## jswordy

Continuing with the theme, "Life is short, drink the good wine," tonight it will be this. I think @ibglowin will agree it does not suck. A bit early to crack it open here in the Central Time Zone, but getting closer. Oooo, I cannot wait! My last bottle of this. *Happy New Year!*


----------



## jswordy

Ending the first day of '23 right. Mmm...


----------



## ibglowin

92pts WS. What can I say but DNS! Starting off 2023 right.


----------



## vinny

I'm a little late, this was last night. 

I don't remember the last time I was up so late. Tons of fun had by all.


----------



## SLM




----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 97038




I'll see you, but I'm not raising.


----------



## winemaker81

Irish Espresso -- 2 cups espresso (espresso-sized cups), 1 shot Tullamore Dew, and whipped cream


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Irish Espresso -- 2 cups espresso (espresso-sized cups), 1 shot Tullamore Dew, and whipped cream
> 
> View attachment 97046


That already looks like another! Maybe a smaller cup would help.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> That already looks like another! Maybe a smaller cup would help.


a smaller cup wouldn't have room for the whipped cream!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> a smaller cup wouldn't have room for the whipped cream!!!


----------



## jswordy

Life... is... short. With apologies to those who have to go to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## jswordy

Gone back to the South tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

2011 Sleight of Hand Cellars Funkadelic Syrah. Rocks Funk! DNS!


----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> 2022 Dry Gulch Cyser
> 
> This started fermenting on October 28 with Bayanus yeast with nutrient from pure Russet/King/Cox juice unpasteurized blueberry blossom honey and pectic enzyme with no water and no sugar. The ground apples turned brown in the electric grinder ahead of a bladder press due to high tannin in the russet skins undergoing oxidation. On November 3 it was racked at SG 1.030 with hot bentonite slurry stirred in with a polyethylene stirrer on the end of an electric drill. It was sulphited on Nov 11 at SG 1.002. On November 17 it was put into my cooler and this is what I racked into a glass and tasted. This is crystal clear on November 30 and tastes like it could be ready to bottle around Easter 2023. It is still slightly tannic but the flavour is decent and the smell is really good. If the tannin drops enough in the cooler I may add some high Chenin Blanc to it to raise the acid. I posted this for people to see what bentonite can do when added mid fermentation. I use bentonite on all of my whites to remove protein and always ~6 days into an active fermentation. "Dry Gulch" refers to the fact that the apple trees received no rain for almost 3 months and were picked at the end of the drought mostly as windfalls.


2022 Dry Gulch Cyser blended 50/50 with high acid Brehm Chenin Blanc white wine made from frozen juice.

This drops the tannin to something reasonable, boosts the acid and drops the Sg to ~1.000. The honey flavour is still there. I'm tempted to make ~2 cases of this as a Chenin Blanc Dry Gulch Cyser Pyment 2021-2022. This is very rich, with a good complex smell and flavour. It has a long finish and tastes like it will age from the high tannin and acid. I may even go 2/3 Chenin Blanc and 1/3 Cyser. 2/3 to 1/3 is better. I'm tasting 3/4 to 1/4 which is also good. Honey aftertaste is still there but 2/3 to 1/3 may be the best so far.


----------



## ibglowin

Slumming it tonight. Screw cap Pinot but hey its from Paso. DNS!


----------



## David Violante




----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> 2022 Dry Gulch Cyser blended 50/50 with high acid Brehm Chenin Blanc white wine made from frozen juice.
> 
> This drops the tannin to something reasonable, boosts the acid and drops the Sg to ~1.000. The honey flavour is still there. I'm tempted to make ~2 cases of this as a Chenin Blanc Dry Gulch Cyser Pyment 2021-2022. This is very rich, with a good complex smell and flavour. It has a long finish and tastes like it will age from the high tannin and acid. I may even go 2/3 Chenin Blanc and 1/3 Cyser. 2/3 to 1/3 is better. I'm tasting 3/4 to 1/4 which is also good. Honey aftertaste is still there but 2/3 to 1/3 may be the best so far.


10_3_17_ryan_and_david_thilbault_making_modern_mead_pyments


----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> 10_3_17_ryan_and_david_thilbault_making_modern_mead_pyments


I just blended 2 gallons of Brehm high acid Chenin Blanc with 1 gallon of Russet Cyser (blueberry blossom honey unpasteurized) with 1/16 tsp sulphite to get ~25-28 ppm free so I can leave the blend on my winemaking bench at about 18 Celsius to let it it drop any protein that the bentonite missed on both wines before bottling e.g. Easter 2023. (~16 bottles).

Here are my comments:

colour is much better i.e. lemon yellow vs the original "golden" for the cyser.

SG is 0.998 (sugar from the honey)

smell - intense and fragrant. The Chenin Blanc has a good smell and the apple/honey improves it.

tannin and acid - if you like dry wine then tannin and acid are perfect for what looks like a truly age worthy wine (I'm guessing 5 years in a cooler is no problem)

flavour is clean and crisp like a good Loire Vouvray.

the finish is good and long. All in all a pleasant surprise for a dry wine made with high tannin/high acid russet apples.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Slumming it tonight. Screw cap Pinot but hey its from Paso. DNS!
> 
> View attachment 97202



 As you know, a screw cap is no longer the mark of inferior wine. They are gradually taking over the industry for so many practical reasons.


----------



## ibglowin

jswordy said:


> As you know, a screw cap is no longer the mark of inferior wine. They are gradually taking over the industry for so many practical reasons.


Don't have to worry about Taint that's fo-sure! LOL


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Don't have to worry about Taint that's fo-sure! LOL


Yep, and a cap doesn't go dry, no matter what position the bottle is in. You wanna drink New Zealand, it's almost all gonna come capped. Then there's screw cap Hill of Grace... not just for cheap wines anymore!








Henschke Hill of Grace Shiraz Eden Valley 2002 750ml


Premier wine retailer focused on rare, collectable, and investment-grade wines sourced from private collections.




www.estatewinebrokers.com


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> Gone back to the South tonight.
> 
> View attachment 97119



(Notices an old boah from Carolina liked his post. Reckon he knows Duplin.)


----------



## Hazelemere

Brehm frozen California juice Chardonnay 2021

On its own this is what I get:

high acid

smell of buttered popcorn

I've had moderate acid "buttered popcorn" from fresh Washington Sheridan Vineyard grapes crushed and pressed which I liked better so have worked on ways to fix this which is out of whack but not unpleasant.

The Chardonnays from California that I like come from Carneros and Sonoma in a non-fire season e.g. Sangiacomo is stunning but I can't get it anymore. Chateau St. Jean from Sonoma when Dick Arrowood made it was equally good.

So I have a few carboys of this high acid buttered popcorn Chardonnay that I'm trying to fix to drop the acid and make it more of a fruit bomb.

So here is the result of today's experiments:

2/3 Chardonnay 1/3 Cyser, then 1/2 Chardonnay 1/2 Cyser (look above for the Cyser). I didn't like it. I'm fussy. The Chenin Blanc 2/3 Cyser 1/3 blows it out of the water.

Then I tried adding dextrose to the Chardonnay from SG 1.000 to SG 1.010.

This improved the sugar/acid balance but still gave me the "buttered popcorn smell"

Then I added about 1/2 gallon of Cyser and 2 bottles of Chenin Blanc plus sulphite + sorbate at about SG 0.999 to 4.5 Imperial gallons of Brehm Chardonnay..

Voila..... this is much better i.e. the smell of the Cyser and Chenin Blanc really improve the Chardonnay.

So for me winemaking after 55 years of doing it is to focus on flavours and smells i.e. forget about names. Blend anything with anything to improve anything.

PS I've never made the same wine twice because fruit flavour and smell from fresh or frozen fruit which is all I ever use, except for dried elderberries, (i.e. no kit wines) changes year to year and sometimes dramatically.

Van Gogh said he never stopped trying to learn how to improve his technique. We can all learn from Van Gogh
.
Namaste

Klaus

PS I ended up at SG 1.000 for the Chardonnay which I will retaste and likely bottle at Easter ( 29 bottles)


----------



## jswordy

And we're in Lodi!  Brickmason - turkey - salad. Mmm...


----------



## ibglowin

jswordy said:


> And we're in Lodi!  Brickmason - turkey - salad. Mmm...
> 
> View attachment 97240


I see your turkey is basically a BBQ sauce delivery system! LOL


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I see your turkey is basically a BBQ sauce delivery system! LOL



I guess you don't know about Country Bob's out of Centralia, Illinois. *Good,* more for us!


----------



## Boatboy24

A little Pinot Grigio at the Japanese steakhouse. Now settling in with two (ish) fingers of this:


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> A little Pinot Grigio at the Japanese steakhouse. Now settling in with two (ish) fingers of this:
> 
> View attachment 97248


So not being much of a drinker, two fingers is when you keep pouring and drinking until you can't identify when someone puts up two fingers, right?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> So not being much of a drinker, two fingers is when you keep pouring and drinking until you can't identify when someone puts up two fingers, right?



Or, when they hold up one, but you see two.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Or, when they hold up one, but you see two.


I'm mixing up some experimental dough for tomorrow's pizza cook. I added flour and 350g of water to get 70% hydration. Problem was I added 1000g of flour.

I think I've had two fingers of beer today, lol!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> A little Pinot Grigio at the Japanese steakhouse. Now settling in with two (ish) fingers of this:
> 
> View attachment 97248



Oh. My. God.


----------



## Shurt1073

A little black cherry wine from an Island Mist kit tonight while sitting on the balcony .... Arrived the end of December.


----------



## heatherd

Mcjeff said:


> My son was in Napa/Sonoma last summer and picked this up for me at the winery. We opened it last night for my birthday. Wow. Really nice! View attachment 96613


That is a really good wine - I've had it before and it sets the bar for Madeiras.


----------



## Hazelemere

Hazelemere said:


> Brehm frozen California juice Chardonnay 2021
> 
> On its own this is what I get:
> 
> high acid
> 
> smell of buttered popcorn
> 
> I've had moderate acid "buttered popcorn" from fresh Washington Sheridan Vineyard grapes crushed and pressed which I liked better so have worked on ways to fix this which is out of whack but not unpleasant.
> 
> The Chardonnays from California that I like come from Carneros and Sonoma in a non-fire season e.g. Sangiacomo is stunning but I can't get it anymore. Chateau St. Jean from Sonoma when Dick Arrowood made it was equally good.
> 
> So I have a few carboys of this high acid buttered popcorn Chardonnay that I'm trying to fix to drop the acid and make it more of a fruit bomb.
> 
> So here is the result of today's experiments:
> 
> 2/3 Chardonnay 1/3 Cyser, then 1/2 Chardonnay 1/2 Cyser (look above for the Cyser). I didn't like it. I'm fussy. The Chenin Blanc 2/3 Cyser 1/3 blows it out of the water.
> 
> Then I tried adding dextrose to the Chardonnay from SG 1.000 to SG 1.010.
> 
> This improved the sugar/acid balance but still gave me the "buttered popcorn smell"
> 
> Then I added about 1/2 gallon of Cyser and 2 bottles of Chenin Blanc plus sulphite + sorbate at about SG 0.999 to 4.5 Imperial gallons of Brehm Chardonnay..
> 
> Voila..... this is much better i.e. the smell of the Cyser and Chenin Blanc really improve the Chardonnay.
> 
> So for me winemaking after 55 years of doing it is to focus on flavours and smells i.e. forget about names. Blend anything with anything to improve anything.
> 
> PS I've never made the same wine twice because fruit flavour and smell from fresh or frozen fruit which is all I ever use, except for dried elderberries, (i.e. no kit wines) changes year to year and sometimes dramatically.
> 
> Van Gogh said he never stopped trying to learn how to improve his technique. We can all learn from Van Gogh
> .
> Namaste
> 
> Klaus
> 
> PS I ended up at SG 1.000 for the Chardonnay which I will retaste and likely bottle at Easter ( 29 bottles)


Tasted today a day later. This is really good. Not because I made it and need accolades, ribbons and trophies from competitions. It just tastes good. French style. I've got another 55 bottles of this high acid buttered popcorn Chardonnay that I will absolutely be blend this way i.e. 1/2 gallon of Apple Cyser from high tannin, high acid russet apple juice and blueberry blossom honey with 2 bottles of high acid Chenin Blanc per 4.5 Imperial gallons of Brehm Chardonnay from frozen, high acid juice. The Cyser gives the Chardonnay and Chenin Blanc (mostly Cyser) give the Chardonnay the smell that it was lacking and I was looking for.

Bottom line: for my palate alone .......this is delicious Chardonnay that should age for eons.........totally unexpected and only possible because of a really fragrant Cyser.

Before I say the last thing that I want to say to all of you.....

I came first out 200 wines 2 years in a row with Raspberry wine that my friends entered.

I mention that for 1 reason only. I'm a serious winemaker (55 years experience) and grapegrower (45 years experience) and organic farmer (45 years) growing raspberries, apples, grapes, blueberries, sour cherries, cherries and picking wild blackberries and wild cherries.

The last thing..............Treat winemaking like gourmet cooking i.e. highest level possible

Level 1 - Chef Boyardee spaghetti

Level 2 - Spaghetti from a kit i.e. pasta and rest of the ingredients are separate

Level 3 - Ragu or equivalent sauce on fresh cooked pasta with parmesan, asiago or romano cheese

Level 4 - lean ground beef (organic if you can get it), with organic onions or leek, cremini or portabella mushrooms, fire-roasted crushed and/or diced tomatoes, your best cooking wine, unsalted beef broth, garlic, organic herbs - sage -thyme-oregano with worchestershire sauce, tamari soy suace, smoked paprika, pepper

The key to this whole monologue is FOCUS ON FLAVOUR AND SMELL.

after dealing with the paint by numbers technicalities..


You may get lucky and make great "paint by numbers wines" but don't count on it. If You make enough wines and have a good sense of smell and taste, you can fix a lot of wines such as the Chardonnay that I just talked about.

Last thing I want to say...............What a great bunch of people.....................true zealots!

Namaste


Klaus


----------



## David Violante




----------



## jswordy

Yup! Drunk again!  OMG, France...


----------



## Hazelemere

jswordy said:


> Yup! Drunk again!  OMG, France...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3RI4c5lYnc
> 
> View attachment 97338


----------



## jswordy

Hazelemere said:


>




Yes, it is bad for spiritual awakening. As someone who was on that path before, there is absolutely no doubt in my mind. Alcohol is a physical experience, not a spiritual one. Cheers!


----------



## Hazelemere

jswordy said:


> Yes, it is bad for spiritual awakening. As someone who was on that path before, there is absolutely no doubt in my mind. Alcohol is a physical experience, not a spiritual one. Cheers!



Namaste


----------



## jswordy

Hazelemere said:


> Namaste



Or any one of a number of religious phrases, yes... No doubt in my mind, the spiritual experience is pure. Pass the bottle....


----------

